# منتديات المتداول العربي الاستراحة والمنتديات العامة استراحة اعضاء المتداول العربي  المسلمون في الغرب  الصين تعترف بتفاقم الوضع الوبائي وتعلن عن وفيات ضخمة  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:56 م )   اليابان تسجل أكثر من 108 ألف إصابة يومية جديدة بفيروس كورونا  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 01:15 م )   عاجل: بعد مكاسب قوية.. هبوط مفاجئ للعملات الرقمية لكن المشاعر تبدلت  ( الأحد 15 يناير 2023 06:04 ص )   الذهب عند أعلى مستوياته في 9 أشهر.. هل ننتظر مستوى قياسي جديد؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 05:31 م )   كاثي وود تستثمر بكثافة في كوين بيز و تسلا  وتتوقع صعود بيتكوين لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 04:19 م )   فيتش للتصنيف الائتماني ترفع توقعاتها لمعدل الفائدة النهائي لدى المركزي الأوروبي  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل- صدور بيانات القراءة الأولية لثقة المستهلك الأمريكي وتوقعات التضخم  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 03:05 م )   عاجل: اللون الأحمر يُحكم قبضته على وول ستريت  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:47 م )   آبل تخفض أجر رئيسها التنفيذي 40% دفعة واحدة  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:05 م )   بريطانيا: تحقيق النمو الاقتصادي يستدعي وصول التضخم لهذا المستوى!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 02:03 م )   بنك اليابان يعلن عن عمليات شراء طارئة من السندات الحكومية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:48 م )   سهم تسلا يهبط بأكثر من 6%، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:46 م )   عودة الأموال الساخنة إلى مصر بعد التعويم.. انفراجة مؤقتة للجنيه قبل هبوط أكبر؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:37 م )   العقود الآجلة للنفط الخام ارتفعت خلال الدورة الأوروبية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:25 م )   البنوك الأمريكية تحكم الاقتصاد الأمريكي اليوم..توقعات الأرباح والنتائج المالية  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:19 م )   سكوتيا بنك يتوقع استمرار ضعف الدولار الأمريكي هذا العام  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:18 م )   تحذيرات بشأن استمرار ذروة كورونا في الصين لفترة أطول!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:12 م )   أرباح جي بي مورجان تفوق التوقعات.. ولكن السهم يتراجع، فلماذا؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 01:09 م )   اليابان تسجل رقم قياسي جديد بوفيات فيروس كورونا!  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:31 م )   الدولار يتعافى بتعاملات اليوم، فما السبب؟  ( الجمعة 13 يناير 2023 12:19 م )

## أبو عبد الله

لابد أن نبدأ نجمع العظات والدروس المستفادة من محنة التعدي على رسول الله ، صلى الله عليه وسلمز
ومن هذه الدروس التفكر في أوضاع المسلمين في الغرب، حتى نفهم كيف يعاملون، وكيف يمكننا مساعدتهم.
إن امرأة في عهد المعتصم أذاها رومي  في العراق، فنادت: وامعتصماه، فسير إليها جيشاً ، رغم تثبيط المنجمين للمعتصم، إلا أن النخوة الإسلامية فيه أبت إلا نصرة امرأة مسلمة استنجدت به، فلم يعد جيشه إلا وقد نصرها ونصر أهل الإسلام في تلك الديار. 
هذه المحنة الحالية، مع قسوتها، إلا أنها تظهر الآن أن في المسلمين طاقة وقدرة تفعل الأعاجيب.
إن المقاطعة نجحت، وسيستمر نجاحها بإذن الله لأنها في المقام الأول، تتحدث بلغة يفهمها أعداء الله. 
هم ماديون، فجاء الرد على صلفهم في مقتل، دون إراقة دم، أو إشعال فتيل.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في بريطانيا: مهمشون وفقراء ومطالبون بالاندماج!  21-2-2005م خصصت صحيفة الغارديان البريطانية في عددها الأخير ملفاً لوضع الجالية المسلمة في انجلترا، ونشرت استطلاعاً للرأي بين أعضائها أفادت نتائجه بأن 41% من المسلمين البريطانيين يعتقدون بأن على الجالية أن تبذل جهوداً أكبر من أجل الاندماج في المجتمع البريطاني، وإذ لا يوضح التقرير ما المقصود بـ"جهود أكبر"؛ فإن مؤشرات أخرى ضمن الاستطلاع تتحدث عن تأييد المسلمين للإجراءات الجديدة المتعلقة بفرض "امتحان" اللغة، والمواطنة على المترشحين للتجنيس من المهاجرين (بنسبة 85%). 
ويلمح تقرير الصحيفة البريطانية إلى أنه تقع على المسلمين البريطانيين "مسؤولية" تغيير صورتهم لدى المجتمع رغم أن شعور الجالية المسلمة بنسبة 69% أنها "منبوذة" اجتماعياً زاد بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر، وأن 61% من بين المسلمين يرون أن علاقاتهم بغير المسلمين تدهورت مذاك، وقد أكد ثلث المستجوبين أنهم أو أحد من معارفهم تعرض شخصياً للتحرش والاعتداء بسبب ديانته بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر. 
غير أن المفارقة تكمن في كون الجيل الجديد من المسلمين والحاصل على الجنسية البريطانية "آلياً" بفعل أنه ولد هناك؛ هو أقرب إلى الشعور والتعبير عن هويته كمسلم أولاً، إذ أن 41% من المسلمين تحت سن الـ34 يقولون: إنهم يعرفون أنفسهم كمسلمين أولاً، مقابل 30% من بين الفئة التي يفوق سنها الـ35عاماً، كما أن الفئة الأولى هي الأكثر استعداداً للقول: بأن الجالية المسلمة "مندمجة أكثر من اللازم"، ويظهر الموقف أكثر وضوحاً بالنسبة للسياسة الخارجية لحكومة توني بلير؛ حيث يؤكد ثلثا المستجوبين أنهم يعارضون الدور البريطاني في الحرب ضد أفغانستان، بينما يقول 70% أنهم "مهتمون وقلقون" تجاه الوضع في كشمير وفي فلسطين. 
ولا يخفي تقرير الصحيفة بأن نسب البطالة والفقر والتهميش الاجتماعي والعرقي تزيد بين المسلمين مقارنة بباقي فئات المجتمع البريطاني دون تقديم أرقام معينة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب بين الاندماج والاستقلالية 
يحي أبو زكريّا 
16/2/1426هـ 
من الإشكاليّات الكبيرة التي تعترض حياة المسلمين في الغرب هو اندماجهم أو عدم اندماجهم في الواقع الجغرافي الجديد الذي هاجروا إليه، ويفضي الاندماج إلى ضرورة ترك المسلمين لمفردات شخصيتهم والتي قوامها المسلكيّة الحياتيّة التي رسم أبعادها الإسلام، فيما تفضي الاستقلالية إلى عزل المسلمين عن الواقع الجديد الذي يعيشون فيه، وعندها قد يصونون شخصيتهم لكن ذلك يجعلهم يراوحون مكانهم في السلم الاجتماعي والثقافي وحتى السياسي في الواقع الغربي. 
وإشكاليّة الاندماج أو الاستقلالية لم تصبّح همّاً خاصّاً للمسلمين، بل أصبحت همّاً سياسيّاً يؤرّق كافة الحكومات الغربيّة التي يوجد على أراضيها عشرات الآلاف من المسلمين، إلى درجة أنّ العديد من الساسة الغربيين الأعضاء في الأحزاب الحاكمة في الغرب يرفضون تولّي وزارة الهجرة والاندماج؛ لعقدة الملفات المطروحة في أجندة هذه الوزارة، وللإخفاقات الكثيرة التي منيّت بها سياسات الهجرة والاندماج في الغرب، علماً أنّ وزارات الهجرة والاندماج في الغرب تحظى بميزانيّات كبيرة جداً تفوق كل الوزارات الأخرى، ومردّ اهتمام الدوائر الغربيّة بسياسة الاندماج يعود إلى أنّ السبب الذي جعل الحكومات الغربيّة تستورد بشراً من القارات الخمس - ومن العالم الثالث على وجه التحديد - هو الحفاظ على التوازن السكّاني، وبعث الحيويّة والروح في الواقع الاجتماعي والاقتصادي الغربي، خصوصاً في ظل التضاؤل الرهيب للنسمة الغربيّة. 
وإذا كانت العواصم الغربيّة قد أوجدت نوعاً من التوازن السكانّي، واستطاعت أن تعبئّ المناطق الفارغة فيها بالقادمين من العالم العربي والإسلامي والثالث، فإنّ دوائر القرار في الغرب تولي أهميّة قصوى لأمنها المستقبلي، وذلك يقتضي قطع اللحمة بين الجيل المسلم الذي ولد معظمه في الغرب وانتمائه الحضاري حتى لا يكون الواقع الغربي واقعاً اثنيّاً متعددّاً من الناحيّة الدينية، ويرى استراتيجيو الاندماج أنّه إذا لا يوجد أمل في تغيير ذهنيّات وشخصيات الآباء بما ينسجم مع مفردات الحياة الغربيّة، فيجب أن تخصصّ جهود جبّارة لتغريب الأبناء الذين فقد 95 بالمئة منهم اللغة الأمّ، والذين هم أكثر من آبائهم اندماجاً بالحياة الغربيّة من خلال المدرسة والمنتديات الرياضيّة وغيرها، ويعترف هؤلاء الاستراتيجيون أنّ رهانهم الأساس هو على الأبناء دون الآباء؛ لأنّ الطفل المسلم ومنذ ولادته يخضع في الغرب للقواعد الغربيّة التي جعلت لتنظيم حياة الفرد من المهد وإلى اللحد، وهو الأمر الذي يجعل أطفال المسلمين أقرب إلى المعادلة الغربيّة في الحياة من الآباء الذين يعيش أكثر من 70 بالمئة منهم في بطالة كاملة، ويتقاضون مساعدات من المؤسسّات الاجتماعية. 
ومع تزايد جرائم الشرف في الغرب، ولجوء مسلمين إلى قتل بناتهم بسبب السلوك الغربي لبناتهم؛ ارتفعت الأصوات الغربيّة بضرورة إيجاد سياسة اندماجيّة ناجحة تجعل القادمين من الشرق جزءاً لا يتجزّأ من الواقع الغربي. 
فقد استيقظت السويد على جريمة فظيعة يوم 22 - 01- 2002م حركّت الرأي العام السويدي، ومازالت تثير جدلاً سياسياً وإعلاميّاً بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل، وتتمثّل هذه الجريمة في إقدام أحد الآباء من أكراد تركيّا على قتل ابنته فاطمة التي تبلغ من العمر 26 سنة، وذلك بسبب سلوكها المشابه لسلوك السويديات المتحررات من القيود الأسريّة بشكل مطلق، والمجني عليها فاطمة كانت تعيش في كنف أسرتها قبل أن تتعرّف على شاب سويدي سنة 1998م، وتقررّ أن تعيش معه عن طريق المعاشرة بدون زواج كما يحدث مع معظم السويديّات، ونظراً لسلوكها هذا فقد ظلّ أبوها يحاسبها على تصرفهّا هذا، فيما قررّت هي أن تقود حركة دعوة الشابات المسلمات إلى الثورة على التقاليد والعادات والمبادئ التي ما زالت تتحكم في مسلكيّات كل الأسر القادمة من العالم الإسلامي إلى السويد، ونظراً لدعوتها هذه فقد احتضنت سياسيّاً، وكانت دعوتها محلّ ترحيب وزيرة الاندماج السويديّة منى سالين المتهمة من قبل الصحف السويدية بعدم تسديد ضرائبها لمصلحة الضرائب. 
ورغم تحذير الأب والأقرباء لها فقد استمرّت تدعو المرأة الأجنبية إلى التحرر المطلق، ورغم وفاة عشيقها في حادث سيارة إلاّ أنّها استمرّت في نفس النهج، وعندما كانت فاطمة تزور أختها الصغرى في بيتها في منطقة أوبسالا القديمة في مدينة أوبسالا الجامعيّة - تبعد مدينة أوبسالا عن العاصمة السويدية ستوكهولم بحدود 70 كيلومتراً - تسللّ أبوها إلى بيت أختها، وأطلق عليها النار مهشمّا رأسها، ومن ثمّ سلمّ نفسه للشرطة، وكانت فاطمة تنوي التوجّه إلى كينيا لإنجاز بحث ميداني له علاقة باختصاصها في العلوم الإنسانيّة، وبسبب الإرباكات التي يعيشها المسلمون في السويد بسب تبعات أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر - أيلول، وبسبب الاحتقان الغربي ضدّ المسلمين؛ فقد تحولّت قضيّة فاطمة إلى موضوع للرأي العام، وباتت الصحافة السويدية والإعلام المرئي والمسموع يهتم بهذه القضيّة، وإخفاق موضوع الاندماج في السويد، وقد انطلقت تظاهرة كبيرة في مدينة أوبسالا 23 - 01- 2002م تنديداً بجرائم الشرف، وقد شاركت فيها وزيرة الاندماج منى سالين. 
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنّ جرائم من هذا القبيل قد انتشرت في السويد بشكل كبير؛ ففي سنة 1994م قتل فلسطيني مسيحي ابنته التي تبلغ من العمر 18 سنة بعد أن قررّت أن تعيش مع شاب سويدي دون إذن أبيها، وفي سنة 1996م قتلت فتاة عربية تدعى ليلى وعمرها 15 سنة من قبل أخيها؛ لأنّها قررت أن تعيش كالسويديّات. 
وفي سنة 1997م قتلت فتاة مسلمة عمرها 22 سنة عندما كانت تغادر مرقصاً، وقام أخوها الذي يبلغ من العمر 20 سنة بقتلها في الشارع، وفي نفس السنة أيضاً 1997م قتلت فتاة كرديّة عمرها 17 سنة من قبل أخيها البالغ من العمر 16 سنة، وفي سنة 1999م قتلت فتاة كرديّة لدى زيارة كردستان في العراق من قبل أعمامها الذين اكتشفوا سلوكها السويدي، وجرى إبلاغ السلطات السويدية من قبل بعض ذويها، وفي سنة 2001م قتلت فتاة مسلمة من قبل أخيها، هذا بالإضافة إلى مئات قضايا الاعتداء والضرب، ومحاولة القتل؛ المعروضة أمام المحاكم، وعشرات الجرائم الأخرى في مختلف المحافظات السويدية. 
وسعت بعض الجهات السياسية والاجتماعية في السويد إلى تسييس قضيّة فاطمة وغيرها، واتهّام العرب والمسلمين بأنّهم غير قابلين للاندماج في المجتمع السويدي، وغير مؤهليّن ليصبحوا جزءاً من المجتمع السويدي؛ علماً أن بعض التيارات السيّاسية تعد أنّ الاندماج لا يعني التخلي عن الدين والثقافة والخلفية الفكريّة للمهاجر العربي والمسلم، ومع ذلك يبدو أنّ أصحاب هذا الطرح تضاءل حجمهم وخصوصاً بعد الحادي عشر من أيلول الأسود في سنة 2001م في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكيّة. 
ومهما كانت الأهداف الإستراتيجيّة لسياسة الاندماج في الغرب؛ فإنّ المسلمين انقسموا تجاه هذه السياسة إلى ثلاث فئات:  
الفئة الأولى: وهي التي ذابت بشكل كامل في المجتمع الغربي، وباتت تزايد على الغربيين نسيانهم المطلق للقيّم والمبادئ، والمفاهيم الروحيّة، وأصبح هؤلاء لا يعترفون بالإسلام كشريعة متكاملة، بل راحوا يذمّون الإسلام من خلال تصرفاتهم وتصريحاتهم، وأصبح لحم الخنزير في عرفهم الجديد لحماً لذيذاً، والأفلام الإباحيّة جزءاً لا يتجزّء من التمتّع بالحياة، والعديد من المحلات التي فتحها المنتمون إلى هذه الفئة أصبحت وكراً لكل أنواع الفساد، والكثير من المنتمين إلى هذه الشريحة إمّا لم يكن لديهم التزام بالإسلام في بلادهم، أو أصبحت لديهم ردّة فعل كبيرة تجاه بعض الممارسات الإسلامية في بلادهم، وأخصّ بالذكر هنا الإيرانيين والأتراك والأكراد. 
والفئة الثانيّة: هي تلك الفئة الشديدة الالتزام، وتعد وجودها في الغرب اضطراريّاً لأسباب سيّاسية أو اقتصاديّة، وبمجرّد زوال مسببات الإقامة في الغرب سيعودون إلى ديّار الإسلام، وتعيش هذه الفئة خارج المعادلة الاجتماعيّة والسياسيّة في الغرب، لكنّها في المقابل حافظت على التزامها وتدينّها وعقيدتها، ولا شكّ أنّ هذه الفئة تجابه صعوبات متعددّة في دنيّا الاغتراب، وتحتسب ذلك عند الله. 
والفئة الثالثة: هي الفئة المتمسكة بدينها، والمنفتحة على محاسن الحضارة الغربيّة من قبيل النظام والانضباط، والحثّ على طلب العلم، وتقديس قيمة العمل والعمل الدؤوب، وتعد هذه الفئة انفتاحها على محاسن الحضارة الغربية، وإقامة جسور تواصل مع الغربيين؛ مدخلاً ضروريّاً للتعريف بالحضارة العربيّة والإسلاميّة، وبدون ذلك سيبقى الغربيون جاهلين بمقاصد الشريعة الإسلاميّة، خصوصاً وأنّهم يستقون معلوماتهم عن الإسلام إمّا من المستشرقين الغربيين الذين درسوا الحضارة العربيّة والإسلاميّة، أو من المستغربين العرب الذين كتبوا عن الإسلام بما يرضي العقل الغربي طمعاً في الجوائز والمخصصّات الماليّة التي تخصصّ لهذا الغرض، وهي تقدّر بملايين الدولارات، وإلى هذه الفئة ينتمي المثقفون وحملة الشهادات العليا من المسلمين، والذين بدؤوا يلعبون أدواراً مهمّة في الواقع الغربي. 
المصدر              :  http://www.almoslim.net/figh_wagi3/

----------


## abo_malek_ali

شكرا لك اخي 
ولكن هل مشكله الاندماج وعدمه  هل هي مشكله الاجنبي ام صاحب الدار ؟؟؟!!!
والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أرى أنها مشكلة الطرفين.
فمعظم المسلمين لايلتزمون بإسلامهم بحق، ولايرون أن علاضهم لدينهم هو أول أولويات وجودهم.
ناهيك عن المتفرجنين الذين يتبعون الغربي كتفاً بكتف،" ولو دخلوا جحر ضب، لاتبعوهم"
أما المسلمون المخلصون، فمجرد وجودهم في هاتيك المجتمعات يمثل دعوى للدين.
إن سلوك المسلم المتمسك بدينه كاف ليراجع الغربي نفسه، ويعيد حساباته.
وماذا لو بذل المسلم جخداً في إظهار عبويته لله وإفهام الغربي أن أخلاقه إنما هي كذلك لاتباعه لمباديْ دينه؟. 
أما الغربيون فهم فئتان:
فئة  جاهلة ، غافلة ، لاتعلم ، وهذه هي الفئة التي سرعان ما تستجيب للحق.
وفئة ضالة مضلة، تعلم قيمة الحق التي نحن عليه، غير أن مصالحها، وصلفها تدفعها إلى محاربة الحق فتدس للغافلين الغي وتزينه لهم. 
ولاشك أن الأزمة التي نمر بها الآن ، كفيلة بإيقاظ المسلمين المفرطين في الغرب، فتحرك فيهم النخوة غيرة على رسول الله ، صلى الله عليه وسلم، 
كما أنها ستثير تساؤلات الغربيين الغافلين حول السبب الذي يقيم الدنيا ولا يقعدها حينما تمس كرامة شخص.
ويأتي دور المسلمين الغيارى في الغرب ليشرحوا لهؤلاء الغافلين أهمية هذا الشخص الذي أرسله الله للعالمين نذيراً، والذي نتعبد الله بحبه، 
والذي هو خير البشر وأكملهم في كل الصفات البشرية على مدى التاريخ.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسئول ألماني يدعو لتدريس الإسلام في مدارس بلاده      
مفكرة الإسلام: دعا رئيس حكومة إحدى الولايات الألمانية إلى تدريس محاضرات الدين الإسلامي على مستوى المدارس الألمانية.
وقال 'كريستيان فولف' رئيس حكومة ولاية 'سكسونيا السفلى' ـ في حديث لمجلة 'فوكوس' الألمانية، تنشره في عددها الصادر غدًا الاثنين ـ: إنه 'يجب أن نقدم للتلاميذ المسلمين تربية دينية وأخلاقية متساوية في المدارس العامة بتكليف حكومي'.
وأوضح 'فولف' أن الدستور الألماني يكفل بشكل أساسي الحرية الدينية لجميع الاتجاهات العقائدية, بحسب ما نقلته وكالة الأنباء الأردنية.
يُشار إلى أنه تم تدريس الإسلام في 19 من المدارس الابتدائية في ولاية سكسونيا السفلى منذ العام 2003.
ويبلغ عدد التلاميذ المسلمين الذين يدرسون في المدارس الرسمية الألمانية حوالي 750 ألفًا.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

نساء الغرب يقبلن على اعتناق الإسلام      تقارير مترجمة :عام :الخميس 19 ذي الحجة 1426هـ – 19يناير 2006م   
ترجمة: أحمد أبو عطاء  [email protected] 
كريستيان ساينس مونيتور  
مفكرة الإسلام: لقد كانت ماري فالوت تحمل كل السمات التي تحمل الآخرين على عدم الاعتقاد مطلقًا في أنها يمكن أن تكون ذات ارتباط بأي نشاط إسلامي من قريب أو بعيد وذلك لأنها شابة فرنسية بيضاء ضئيلة الجسد تبدو عليها ملامح الرزانة وتجلس لتتحدث مع أصدقاء لها عبر هاتف خلوي، ويستحيل تمييزها بشيء غير مألوف عن بقية من يجلسون في المقهى الذي كيتجلس فيه لتحتسي قدحًا من القهوة. 
ومن المؤكد أن هذا المظهر البريء لماري فالوت هو الذي دفع كافة سلطات وأجهزة الأمن عبر مختلف أنحاء القارة الأوروبية – بعد تجارب عديدة مشابهة – لأن تدقق أكثر وتركز على الآلاف من أمثال الشابة الفرنسية ماري. 
ونظرًا لأن الشابة الفرنسية ماري فالوت اعتنقت الإسلام مؤخرًا فإن ذلك أصبح بالنسبة لأجهزة الأمن والشرطة في فرنسا سببًا كافيًا لأن تصبح شخصية خطيرة من الواجب تتبع خطواتها وتحركاته لإدراك حجم الخطر الذي تمثله. 
ويرى بيتر فورد محرر صحيفة كريستيان ساينس مونيتور أن البلجيكية موريل ديجاوكوي التي اعتنقت الإسلام ثم توجهت إلى العراق لتنفذ عملية فدائية ضد قوات الاحتلال الأمريكية خلال شهر نوفمبر من عام 2005 جذبت الانتباه بشدة إلى ما يمكن أن يمثله الأوروبيين الذين يقبلون على اعتناق الدين الإسلامي والذين تعتبر غالبيتهم من النساء.  
وأخبر رئيس وكالة الاستخبارات المحلية الفرنسية باسكال ميلهوس صحيفة اللومند في مقابلة جرت في باريس: 'ظاهرة المعتنقين للإسلام في أوروبا تزداد بشكل خطير وهي تقلقنا للغاية، لكننا في الوقت نفسه ندرك بشكل يقيني حتمية عدم التعامل مع كل من يمثلون هذه الظاهرة بمعايير واحدة لأنهم بالتأكيد مختلفون عن بعضهم البعض'. 
وتكمن الصعوبة التي تواجه أجهزة الأمن في اوروبا حيال هذه المسألة في أن الشرطة الأوروبية اعتادت التعامل بالتوجس والحذر أكثر مع الشباب الذين يحملون ملامح شرق أوسطية أو ينحدرون من أصول أفريقية أو آسيوية على اعتبار أنهم يمكن أن يمثلوا التهديد الحقيقي فيما يتعلق بوقوع عمل 'إرهابي'، لكن الشرطة عادة ما تشعر بالارتياح وعدم الاكتراث بالنياء الأوروبيات البيضاوات حتى لو كن مسلمات، وفي هذا الصدد يقول ماجنوس رانستورب الخبير البارز بشئون 'الإرهاب' في كلية الدفاع الوطني السويدية في استوكهولهم: 'الإرهابيون يستطيعون أن يستغلوا معتنقي الإسلام من الأوروبيين نظرًا لأنهم  لا يعانون من إجرءات أمنية مشددة في تحركاتهم ونشاطاتهم'.  
أما الآنسة الفرنسية فالوت والتي اعتنقت دين الإسلام قبل ثلاث سنوات بعد أن حارت في الإجابة عن أسئلة روحية معينة منذ طفولتها ولم تجد لها أية أجوبة شافية في المعتقد الكاثوليكي فقد أكدت أن الشك الذي كان لديها اختفى بالكلية مع اعتناقها الإسلام، وتقول: 'الإسلام هو رسالة الحب والتضحية والسلام'. 
ولا يخفي الباحثون المسلمون وغير المسلمين أن الواقع أثبت إقبال المزيد والمزيد من الأوروبيين على معرفة الإسلام بدافع الفضول منذ وقوع ضربات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر عام 2001، ورغم عدم وجود إحصائيات دقيقة يمكن التعويل عليها إلا أن المراقبين يقدرون أعداد معتنقي الإسلام من سكان أوروبا كل عام بعدة آلاف من الرجال والنساء.   
ويقول بيتر فورد محرر صحيفة كريستيان ساينس مونيتور أن قلة فقط ممن يعتنق الإسلام في أوروبا هم من يميلون إلى التمسك بالنظرة 'الأصولية' لهذا الدين وبعض هؤلاء يتطور الأمر معه إلى تبني منهج 'العنف'، حتى إنه قد أدين عدد من هؤلاء بتهم تتعلق بـ'الإرهاب' مثل البريطاني ريتشارد ريد الذي اشتهر ب'مفجّر قنبلة الحذاء' والأمريكي جون واكر ليند الذي أسر في أفغانستان. 
وتتحدث بعض التقديرات عن أن النساء الأوروبيات أكثر إقبالاً على اعتناق الإسلام من الرجال الأوروبيين، ويرجع البعض ذلك إلى أن هناك اوروبيات يقبلن على الإسلام في البداية من أجل الزواج من رجال مسلمين.  
وتقول هيفاء جواد الأستاذة بجامعة برمنجهام في بريطانيا: 'لقد كان ذلك هو الطريق الأكثر شيوعًا للأوروبيات التي يعتنقن الإسلام، لكن أعتقد أن الأمر اختلف الآن وأصبحت هناك نسب متزايدة ممن تعتنقن الإسلام في أوروبا عن قناعة كاملة وإيمان، هذا وإن كان الرجال الأوروبيين غير المسلمين لابد لهم أن يعتنقوا الإسلام إذا أرادوا الزواج من مسلمة'. 
ولدى سؤالها عما إذا كانت قد آمنت بدين الإسلام بسبب رغبتها في استمرار علاقة حب مع رجل مسلم أو ما شابه، تضحك الشابة الفرنسية فالوت وتقول: 'إنني عندما أخبرت زملائي في العمل أننا اعتنقت الإسلام كان رد فعلهم الأول هو توجيه السؤال نفسه لي وما إذا كان هناك شخص مسلم أريد الارتباط به، ولم يصدق أحد منهم أنني إنما أقبلت على هذا الدين بمحض إرادتي الحرة المستقلة عن أية مصلحة شخصية'. 
وتضيف فالوت: 'في الحقيقة، لقد أحببت الطريق الذي يرسمه دين الإسلام للتقرب إلى الله، لأن الإسلام يقدم الطريق الأكثر انضباطًا وسهولة في الوقت نفسه، وهذه السهولة تنبع من كونه طريقًا واضح المعالم، وانا كنت أبحث عن القواعد التي تنظم السلوك وعن مبدا الاتباع والمسيحية لم تنجح في أن تعطيني ما أبحث عنه'.  
وتشير الدكتورة هيفاء جواد إلى أن كلمات فالوت يمكن أن تعكس العديد من الأسباب الحقيقية الجوهرية التي تدفع الأوروبيات إلى اعتناق الإسلام، وتقول: 'الكثير من النساء الأوروبيات يعانين من التفسخ الأخلاقي في المجتمعات الغربية، وهن يشعرن بالحنين إلى الإحساس بالانتماء والرعاية والمشاركة والإسلام يقدم كل هذا المعاني المفتقدة في الغرب'. 
أما كارين فان نيوكيرك  الباحثة التي أجرت دراسات عن النساء الهولنديات اللاتي اعتنقن دين الإسلام فتقول: 'هناك أخريات في أوروبا اعتنقن الإسلام بعد أن جبذتهن نظرة هذا الدين للأنوثة والرجولة، وكيف أن الإسلام يفرد مساحة واسعة لمعاني الأمومة ومعاني الأسرة وأهميتها وأنه لا يتعامل مع المرأة باعتبارها أداة للجنس وإشباع الشهوة الغريزية'.  
وتعتبر سارة يوسف البريطانية التي اعتنقت الإسلام وأسست مجلة بعنوان 'إميل' مختصة بالحديث عن الحياة في المفهوم الإسلامي، تعتبر أن اختصار الدوافع التي تحدوا الأوروبيات إلى اعتناق الإسلام في أن المرأة الأوروبية تبحث عن نمط حياة يتعامل بمعايير المساواة بين الجنسين ليس أمرا دقيقًا. 
ويعتقد إستيفانو اليفي الأستاذ في جامعة بادوا في إيطاليا أن العديد من معتنقي الإسلام في أوروبا يعكس قرارها بالإيمان بهذا الدين رغبة أو توجهًا سياسيًا معينًا، ويقول: 'الإسلام يعطي معنى القداسة للقناعات السياسية التي يتبناها وهذه طريقة نحن نعتبرها طريقة ذكورية لفهم العالم وبالتالي فإن النساء لا ينجذبن لها'. 
ويستكمل بيتر فورد محرر صحيفة كريستيان ساينس مونيتور موضحًا أن معتنقي الإسلام في أوروبا وبعد أن يأخذوا هذا القرار تبدأ أمور كثيرة تتغير في نشاطات حياتهم حيث يبدأون في تبني العادات الإسلامية شيئًا فشيئًا، ويقول: 'إن الفرنسية فالوت لم تبد جاهزة حتى الآن لارتداء حجاب الرأس رغم أنها بدأت بالفعل في تغيير شكل مبسها وبدأت ترتدي الأزياء الطويلة الساترة'. 
ويضيف فورد: 'وعلى عكس فالوت يقبل العديد من معتنقي الإسلام منذ البداية بشكل كبير للغاية واشتياق على كل تعالم هذا الدين للدرجة التي تجعلهم يتفوقون في هذا على الآخرين الذين ولدوا في الإسلام، وهؤلاء هم الذين يكونون عرضة بشكل أكبر للولوج في طريق التطرف والأصولية'.  
وتقول بتول التوما مديرة برنامج 'المسلمين الجدد' في مؤسسة إسلامية بليستر في إنجلترا: 'إن المراحل الأولى التي يمر بها من يقبل على اعتناق الإسلام والتي تتضمن اكتشافه لهذا الدين تكون غاية في الحساسية والخطورة'. 
 وتضيف التوما: 'معتنق الإسلام في البداية لا يكون واثقًا مما يعرفه لأنه جديد وبالتالي فإنه يمكن أن يكون فريسة للكثير من الأشخاص المختلفين سواء كانوا سيتصرفون معه باعتبارهم مجرد أفراد عاديين أم ضمن جماعة أو تنظيم معين'. 
وتستطرد التوما: 'وهناك العديد من معتنقي الإسلام تكون لديهم رغبة في أنيظهروا بصورة المستعد لقبول كل ما يقال له عن هذا الدين والامتثال لكل شيء ومحاولة الاندماج في أي إطار يظهر باسم الإسلام'.  
ويقول الدكتور ماجنوس رانستورب الخبير البارز بشئون 'الإرهاب' في كلية الدفاع الوطني السويدية في استوكهولهم: 'معتنقوا الإسلام الجدد يريدون أن يجدوا أية طريقة يثبتوا بها أنفسهم، ومن يبحثون منهم عن الطرق الأكثر تطرفًا من أجل إثبات أنفسهم في هذا الدين يكونون الفريسة الأكثر سهولة للغاية أمام كل من يريد استغلالهم'. 
وتقول التوما: 'وفي الوقت نفسه هناك من معتنقي الإسلام من يكون قد عانى في ماضيه من مشكلات وأزمات مثل البلجيكية ديجاوكوي التي انجرفت قبل إيمانها بالإسلام في طريق المخدرات والفساد قبل أن تعتنق الإسلام وهذا ما يمكن أن يكون قد دفعها إلى البحث عن عمل حاسم نهائي باسم الدين الجديد الذي دخلته ولم تجد إلا أن تنفذ هجومًا تفجيريًا انتحاريًال في العراق باعتبار أن ذلك فرصة لها لتكفر عن ماضيها وتحصل على المغفرة والنجاة'. 
إقبال اللاتينيات على الإسلام في أمريكا 
لم تخف جاسمين بينيت الفتاة اللاتينية صغيرة السن أنها أحبت الإسلام كدين واعتنقته عن قناعة راسخة لأنها وجدت فيه الاحترام الأعظم للمرأة الذي كانت تتوق إليه طوال حياتها. 
ويحكي كريستيان أرماريو مراسل صحيفة كريستيان ساينس مونيتور كيف كانت تجلس جاسمين على بعد خطوات خارج أحد المساجد وهي ترتدي حجاب الرأس الأبيض وتقول: 'إن المسلمين لا يقولون للمرأة.. [يا فتاة كيف حالك؟]، لكنهم عادة ما يقولون.. [سلام يا أختي]، والمسلمون لا ينظرون للمرأة باعتبارها مجرد جسد لخدمة الجنس'. 
ويقول أرماريو إنه وبينما توجد العديد من الفتيات اللاتينيات لا هم لهن سوى ارتداء الملابس الضيقة ومتابعة أخبار نجوم الغناء العالميين من أمثال جينيفير لوبيز وكريستينا أجويليرا، فإن الآنسة جاسمين بينيت وآخريات مثلها يملن إلى تبني أسلوبًا مختلفًا تمامًا في الحياة حيث يعتنقن دين الإسلام، وفي مدينة يونيو سيتي بنيو جيرسي في الولايات المتحدة تبلغ نسبة حضور المسجد الكبير في المدينة من النساء نصف العدد الإجمالي لمرتادي المسجد من المسلمين اللاتينيين. 
ووفقًا للجمعية الإسلامية في أمريكا الشمالية فإنه يوجد حوالي أربعون ألف من مسلمي أمريكا اللاتينية يعيشون على أرض الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. 
ويعتبر العديد من اللاتينيين الذين اعتنقوا الإسلام أن النساء وجدن العدل والمعاملة الأفضل من خلال تعاليم الإسلام وأن هذا كان دافعًا هامًا وراء دخول هذا الدين، ورغم أن هناك أصوات منتقدة تدعي أن الحجاب للمرأة المسلمة يجعلها تبدو في صورة الشخص فاقد الحرية أو المملوك إلا ان اللاتينيات اللاتي يعتنقن الإسلام يعربن عن سعادتهم بأنهن لم يعدن يشعرن بنفس الخوف وهن يسرن في الشوارع بعد ارتداء الحجاب. 
وتقول جيني يانيز المسلمة اللاتينية التي اعتنقت الإسلام: 'إن الناس من حولي وأنا اسير في الشارع بحجابي أصبح لديهم رد فعل فطري بأنني غنسانه متدينة وبالتالي فهم يحترمونني بشكل أكبر، ويكفي أنني بحجابي لا يكون هناك حكم علي من الآخرين بشأن ما إذا كنت أتبع الموضة أم لا'. 
ويؤكد مسلمون لاتينيون آخرون إن أكثر ما جذبهم لاعتناق دين الإسلام هو الطريقة التي يفرضها الإسلام للتعامل مع الزوجة والأسرة والعائلة وكيق أن هذه الطريقة تقوم على الاحترام المتبادل والوفاء. 
لكن العديد من أفراد العائلات الللاتينية وأصدقاء من يعتنق الإسلام في هذه العائلات يتعامل مع هذه الخطوة بشيء من الصدمة وربما الرفض والسبب أنهم لا يعرفون الكثير عن دين الإسلام بخلاف ما تنشره وسائل الإعلام العالمية عن حركة طالبان الأفغانية وتنظيمات إسلامية دولية أخرى. 
وفي هذا السياق تقول ليلى أحمد أستاذة الدراسات النسائية والعقائدية في جامعة هارفارد: 'هذا الفهم القليل عن الإسلام هو الذي يخلق صورة مغلوطة، وإنني لأندهش ممن يصرون على اعتبار أن شعب أفغانستان وحركة طالبان هما المرادف للإسلام والمعبر الوحيد عنه، وهذا الربط يضر كثيرًا بنشر حقيقة العلاقة بين النساء والإسلام، وعلى العكس من ذلك نحن نعتبر في المراحل المبكرة من إعادة التفكير من جديد في نظرة الإسلام للنساء والعلماء المسلمون يعيدون قراءة النصوص الرئيسة للإسلام بأكثر من طريقة'. 
وتضيف الدكتورة ليلى: 'وجهات النظر الجديدة للعلاقة بين النساء والإسلام قد تكون سائدة بشكل أكبر في بلدان مثل الولايات المتحدة، حيث قرأت النساء القرآن بأنفسهن واعتمدن بصورة أقل على التفسيرات الأبوية لهذه العلاقة'. 
ويقول زاهد بخاري مدير برنامج الدراسات الأمريكية الإسلامية في جامعة جورج تاون: 'أعتقد أن النساء المسلمات هنا في الولايات المتحدة يثبتن أكثر حقوقهن وامتيازاتهن'. 
وتؤكد العديد من اللاتينيات اللاتي اعتنقن الإسلام أنهن كن يشعرن قبل إقبالهن علة اعتناق هذا الدين بالخوف من القوالب التي توضع فيها المرأة المسلمة، لكنهن ما أن دخلن الإسلام واحتككن بالعائلات المسلمة حتىتغيرت هذه النظرة لديهن. 
وتقول جاسمين بينيت: 'لقد كنت دائمًا أشعر بالأسى والحزن من أجل النساء اللاتي يتم إجبارهن على ارتداء حجاب الرأس، لكنني تعرفت على شاب مسلم وبدأت أدرس القرآن مع مجموعة من النساء المسلمات، ولقد شعرت بالإعجاب الحقيقي بمستوى الاحترام الذي يعاملن به من الجميع'. 
وتضيف جاسمين: 'النساء المسلمات محترمات لأنهن الأمهات ولأنهن يعتنين بالأطفال، ولأنها في بيتها هي التي تضع القوانين والقواعد، وهي تحصل على درجة عالية من الأهمية في منزلها'. 
ويدعي العديد من منتقدي اعتناق اللاتينيات لدين الإسلام أن هذه الخطوة تأتي مجرد خطوة تكميلية لحالة من الرفض تثور لدى هؤلاء اللاتينيات على المعتقد الكاثوليكي الروماني.. 
ويقول إدوين هيرنانديز مدر مركز دراسات الديانات بأمريكا الللاتينية في جامعة نوتردام: 'الثقافة الأمريكية اللاتينية تميل إلى أن تكون منحازة أكثر لصالح الرجال، ولكنني أؤكد أن الأمر نفسه موجود في الثقافة الإسلامية'. 
وطبقًا لتقرير نشره مجلس العلاقات الأمريكية الإسلامية فإن نسبة الأمريكيين اللاتينيين الذين يعتنقون الإسلام تصل إلى ستة بالمائة من أصل عشرين ألف شخص يعتنقون الإسلام في الولاياتت المتحدة الأمريكية كل عام. 
وتقول نيلكا فارجاس وهي امرأة لاتينية اعتنقت الإسلام: 'في باديء الأمر كان الجميع يتعامل معي بمشاعر الغضب ثم تحول الغضب إلى حزن، وكان والدي يشعران بالغربة ويرفضان التواجد معي في نفس المكان بعد أن أخبرتهما بأنني اعتنقت الإسلام وبدأت أرتدي ملابس محتشمة'. 
لكن عائلة جاسمين بينيت كان قبولها أكثر لفكرة إسلام ابنتها رغم أنها واجهت متاعب كثيرةفي صفوف جاليتها وكان الكثيرون يقولون لها: 'لقد خنتي طائفتك'. 
وتقول جيني يانيز وهي من أصل كوبي إسباني: 'أنا لا آكل لحم الخنزير، وأنا لا أرتدي ملابس فاضحة ولا أرقص في النوادي، ولا أذهب للكنيسة لكنني مازلت أتحدث نفس لغتي ومازالت هناك عادات وتقاليد لنا كلاتينيين نمارسها وأعتقد أن إسلامي لا يحتم علي تغييرها'. 
ومن بين الملاحظات على معتنقي الإسلام من اللتينيين ضمن الجالية الإسلامية في الولايات المتحدة أنهم يواجهون مشكلات بسبب اللغة حيث لا يتحدثون سوى الإسبانية كما أن هناك عددًا محدودًا من النصوص والمواد الإسلامية التي تكون باللغة الإسبانية. 
وتم إنشاء أكثر من مؤسسة خصيصًا للتعاطي مع معتنقي الإسلام من الأمريكيين اللاتينيين خلال السنوات الأخيرة، وتعمل هذه المؤسسات كمصادر للمعلومات لكن من يقبل على اعتناق الإسلام من هذه الطائفة كما أن هذه المؤسسات تقدم الدعم المعنوي لمن يصادفون مشكلات في بيوتهم بسبب إسلامهم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في أوربا ومسئوليتنا عنهم  (1)   هذه خلاصة لتصور عام خرجت به عن الإسلام و المسلمين من الرحلات الأوربية التي استمرت إحداها أكثر من ثلاثة شهور .  
إن الحمد لله، نحمده ونستعينه، ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا. 
من يهده الله فلا مضل له، ومن يضلل فلا هادي له , وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له، وأشهد أن محمدا عبده ورسوله. صلى الله عليه وعلى آله وأصحابه أجمعين. 
أما بعد: فإن هذا الدين هو الدين الحق الذي لم يبق في الأرض دين حق سواه، كما قال تعالى: {ومن يبتغ غير الإسلام دينا فلن يقبل منه وهو في الآخرة من الخاسرين} آل عمران 55 وهو خاتم الأديان والمهيمن عليها، يجب على أهل الأرض كلهم اتباعه ولا يجوز العدول عنه، كما قال تعالى: {ما كان محمد أبا أحد من رجالكم ولكن رسول الله وخاتم النبيين} الأحزاب 140 
وقال تعالى:{قل يا أيها الناس إني رسول الله إليكم جميعا}الأعراف 185 
وقال تعالى: {تبارك الذي نزل الفرقان على عبده ليكون للعالمين نذيرا}الفرقان 1 
لذلك أوجب الله تعالى على نبيه محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وعلى أمته من بعده، أن يبلغوا هذا الدين إلى العالمين، كما قال تعالى: {يا أيها الرسول بلغ ما أنزل إليك من ربك، وإن لم تفعل فما بلغت رسالته} المائدة 67 
وقال تعالى: {قل هذه سبيلي أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة أنا ومن اتبعني وسبحان الله وما أنا من المشركين} يوسف 108 
وقد قام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، بتبليغ هذا الدين، حتى توفاه الله وقد أكمل به دينه وأقام على الناس به حجته. 
ونهض بعده صلى الله عليه وسلم بتبليغ هذا الدين، أصحابه الكرام، وعلى رأسهم خلفاؤه الراشدون، رضي الله عنهم أجمعين. 
فحملوا ذلك الدين علما وعملا ودعوة وجهادا في سبيل الله، وتبعهم على ذلك التابعون لهم بإحسان، فارتفعت بذلك راية الإسلام على المعمورة، وسعدت بذلك البشرية مدة طويلة في كل مكان وصل إليه الإسلام، في كل مجالات الحياة. 
وعندما بدأ الإيمان يضعف في نفوس هذه الأمة، وأخذت تفرط فيه شيئا فشيئا: في العمل والدعوة والجهاد، حتى انتهت إلى البعد عن تطبيقه-إلا من رحم الله-سلط الله عليهم عدوهم، من التتر والنصارى واليهود، فإذلها الله لإذل خلقه كما هو مشاهد اليوم. 
وهاهي الأرض اليوم تمور بالكفر والفسوق والعصيان، بسبب عدم قيام المسلمين بما أوجب الله عليهم من إخراج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور، بما في ذلك الشعوب الإسلامية. 
ولا خلاص للمسلمين وغيرهم من المصائب والفتن المنتشرة في الأرض، إلا بعودة ارتفاع راية الإسلام، وارتفاعها متوقف على قيام المسلمين بدينهم علما وعملا ودعوة وجهادا في سبيل الله. 
والواجب على كل قادر على الإسهام في الدعوة، والتربية والتعليم والجهاد، أن يقوم بما يقدر عليه في بلاد المسلمين، من تطبيق الإسلام عقيدة وعبادة وشريعة، لأن إقامة دين الله في الشعوب الإسلامية، هو المنطلق لنشر هذا الدين في غيرها من بلدان الأرض. 
وهذا الأمر يتوقف على تعاون العلماء والحكام على البر والتقوى في الشعوب الإسلامية، تنفيذا لأمر الله وتطبيقا لشرعه. 
والواجب في الدعوة أن يبدأ كل داعية إلى الله، بدعوة أهل بلده وإرشادهم وتفقيههم في الدين، ولكن ذلك لا يمنع من قيامه بالدعوة في بلدان أخرى، إذا رجحت عنده المصلحة، وبخاصة إذا وجد في بلده من يقوم بالدعوة فيه. 
ولقد هيأ الله بعض المؤسسات الإسلامية التي تدعمها بعض الدول، كالمملكة العربية السعودية والكويت ومصر، للقيام بما تيسر لها من الدعوة إلى الله، ومن هذه المؤسسات (الجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة) التي تلقيت فيها تعليمي، وشاركت في أعمالها: تعليما وإدارة ودعوة ونشاطا طلابيا، ومن ذلك هذه الرحلات التي قمت بها في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها، مع بعض أساتذتي وزملائي، أو بمفردي. 
وقد استفدت من هذه الرحلات كثيرا، وبخاصة هذه الجولة الأخيرة التي قمت بها في آخر السنة الماضية ـ1407هـ ـ، وقد استغرقت قريبا من ثلاثة شهور، زرت خلالها الدول الأوربية الآتية: 
سويسرا، ألمانيا، النمسا، بلجيكا، هولندا، الدانمرك، السويد، فنلندا، النرويج، بريطانيا، وفرنسا. 
وهي أغلب دول أوروبا الغربية، إلا أني لم أزر في بعض هذه البلدان إلا عواصمها، وبعضها زرت مدنها الكبرى. 
(كل ذلك مفصل في مجلدين من سلسلة: [في المشارق والمغارب ] وهو الكتاب السادس من هذه السلسلة ) 
التقيت فيها المسلمين: دعاة ومدعوين، من المغتربين، ومن أهل البلد، كما التقيت عددا من غير المسلمين: مستشرقين وقسس، وغيرهم من ذوي التخصصات المتنوعة، وجرت لي معهم مناقشات ومحاورات، ومحاولات لتصحيح مفاهيمهم غير الصحيحة عن الإسلام، مقصودة كانت-تلك المفاهيم-أو غير مقصودة. 
وقد كتبت كل تلك المناقشات في وقتها، بنصها في الغالب، كما هي عادتي في تسجيل رحلاتي، حيث لا أدع دفتري وقلمي في كل تحركاتي، وقد بلغ ما كتبته في هذه الرحلة أكثر من ألف صفحة بخط الآلة الكاتبة، لخصت منها هذه الصفحات ، ليتمكن من يريد الاطلاع السريع على شيء من معالم تلك الرحلة .  
كتبه
د . عبد الله قادري الأهدل

----------


## أبو عبد الله

تفسير جديد لأسباب انتشار الإسلام بين الأفارقة الأميركيين   
علاء بيومي  - 01/02/2006 - [قضايا الأمة]     دأبت التفسيرات التقليدية لأسباب انتشار الإسلام بين الأفارقة الأميركيين على الإشارة الى ظواهر مثل وجود الاسلام بين الأفارقة الذين استقدموا الى أميركا قسراً ضمن موجات تجارة العبيد، وارتباط المسيحية في عقليات بعض الأفارقة الأميركيين بالعنصرية البيضاء، باعتبارها عوامل رئيسة ساعدت على رواج الاسلام في شكل سريع وكبير في أوساط الأفارقة الأميركيين خلال النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين.  
شرمان جاكسون – الناشط المسلم الأميركي المعروف وأستاذ الدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة ميشيغان الأميركية – له رأي آخر بهذا الخصوص، في كتابه «الإسلام والأميركي الأسود: نظرة في الإحياء الثالث» الصادر عن مطابع جامعة أوكسفورد الأميركية (2005)، والذي يتوقع له أن يصبح – في المستقبل القريب – احدى الدراسات الكلاسيكية الضرورية في مجال دراسات الإسلام في أميركا.  
جاكسون يرى أن التفسيرات السابقة غير ديناميكية، بمعنى انها لا ترصد التطور التاريخي لعملية اعتناق الأفارقة الأميركيين للإسلام، ومراحل هذا التطور وعلاقاتها بعضها ببعض، وكيف أعدت هذه التطورات الأفارقة الأميركيين تدريجاً لاعتناق الاسلام بنسب مرتفعة في النصف الثاني من القرن العشرين.  
يرى جاكسون ان تتبع هذه التطورات بدقة يكشف عن تفسير مختلف لأسباب انتشار الإسلام بين الأفارقة الأميركيين، وهم محور اهتمام كتاب جاكسون الجديد كونهم أحد أهم أسباب انتشار الاسلام وترسخه في أميركا، فهم يمثلون نسبة كبيرة من المسلمين الأميركيين (30 – 40 في المئة) وفقاً لمختلف الاحصاءات المتعلقة بالتوزيع العرقي لمسلمي أميركا، كما ان انضمامهم للاسلام بهذه الكثافة وحقيقة كونهم من أهل البلاد الأصليين جعلا منهم سنداً قوياً للاسلام بأميركا.  
في البداية يرفض جاكسون النظريات القائلة بأن أحد أسباب انتشار الاسلام في أوساط الأفارقة الأميركيين يرجع الى انتشار الاسلام وسط العبيد الأفارقة، حيث يشير جاكسون الى ان عدد الأفارقة المسلمين الذين استقدموا خلال موجات تجارة العبيد لم يتعد 40 ألفاً من بين 11 مليون أفريقي استعبدتهم تلك التجارة الشنيعة، ومن دون شك لم يتمكن هؤلاء العبيد من الحفاظ على هويتهم الإسلامية بحكم الضغوط الرهيبة التي تعرضوا لها.  
كما يرى جاكسون ان القول بأن الأفارقة الأميركيين اعتنقوا الاسلام لرسالته المعادية للعنصرية يمثل تفسيراً ناقصاً للظاهرة بحكم عدم تكرارها في مجتمعات عنصرية أخرى كجنوب افريقيا.  
في المقابل يرى جاكسون ان نظام العبودية ذاته والأسلوب الذي تعامل به المجتمع الأميركي مع الأفارقة الأميركيين والخبرات التي مروا بها تشكل معاً عوامل صنعت الشخصية الأفريقية الأميركية في شكل خاص وأعدتها تدريجاً لاعتناق الاسلام. ويشير جاكسون الى أن إعداد الأفارقة الأميركيين لاعتناق الإسلام تم على مراحل أو محطات تاريخية وثقافية فارقة، نلخصها هنا في مراحل ثلاث رئيسة.  
المرحلة الأولى هي مرحلة «الدين الأسود»، وهنا يرى جاكسون ان «الدين الأسود» هو أول دين اعتنقه الأفارقة في أميركا وأكثر النزعات الدينية انتشاراً في أوساط الأفارقة الأميركيين حتى يومنا هذا.  
الدين الأسود – في حقيقته – ليس ديناً بالمعنى المتعارف عليه، فهو دين بلا كتب سماوية أو مؤسسات أو رجال دين أو تعاليم بعينها، إذ يعد الدين الأسود – في جوهره – نزعة للتدين تلخص تجربة الأفارقة الأميركيين تحت نظام العبودية الأميركي وتبحث عن علاج ديني لمحنة العبودية الرهيبة ذات الآثار الراسخة في الشخصية الأفريقية الأميركية حتى يومنا هذا.  
بمعنى آخر «الدين الأسود» هو بمثابة نزعة للتدين راسخة في الشخصية الأفريقية الأميركية يعود اليها الأفارقة الأميركيون في شكل طبيعي وتلقائي في حالة عدم انتمائهم لدين محدد – كالمسيحية أو الاسلام – كما انه يمثل الاطار الفلسفي الذي يرتدون اليه لفهم الأديان المختلفة ومقارنتها.  
وهنا يصف جاكسون «الدين الأسود» بأنه يركز في جوهره على إيمانه بالعدالة الإلهية، ورفض الاضطهاد العنصري، وعلى وجود له يفهم معاناة الأفارقة الأميركيين ويقف في صفهم، كما يمد «الدين الأسود» الأفارقة الأميركيين بطاقة ورغبة دائمتين لمكافحة العنصرية والتمييز.  
ويرى جاكسون ان البيئة الأميركية ساعدت على ظهور «الدين الأسود» لأسباب مختلفة من بينها نظام العبودية القاسي الذي أدى الى انقطاع الأفارقة الأميركيين عن تراثهم الديني والثقافي الأفريقي، كما أشعر المجتمع الأميركي المتدين العبيد الأفارقة بحاجتهم لدين ولإله يحميهم وهم المستضعفون، ولما كانت البروتستانتية هي الدين الأكثر انتشاراً في أميركا، ولما كانت البروتستانتية ذات نزعة عقلانية ترفض الوساطة الدينية – كما هو الحال في الاسلام السنّي – تبنى «الدين الأسود» نزعات مشابهة، إذ رفض «الدين الأسود» الوثنية ومال الى البحث عن إله.  
كما ساعدت البروتستانتية – التي اعتنقها الأفارقة الأميركيين في شكل متزايد في النصف الأول من القرن التاسع عشر – على تقوية نزعة الأفارقة الأميركيين للمعارضة والتحدي والبحث عن دين خاص بهم وهي نزعة تمثل ركيزة اساسية لـ «الدين الأسود»، وذلك بحكم ان البروتستانتية هي بطبيعتها حركة قامت لمعارضة التيار الديني السائد داخل المسيحية.  
المرحلة الثانية هي مرحلة المسيحية، والتي أقبل عليها الأفارقة الأميركيين في شكل متزايد في القرن التاسع عشر، وهنا يرى جاكسون ان اعتناق الأفارقة الأميركيين للمسيحية أعدهم لدرجة ما لاعتناق الإسلام، وذلك بسبب سيطرة الدين الأسود على الأفارقة الأميركيين خلال الفترة ذاتها.  
وهنا يرى جاكسون ان علاقة «الدين الأسود» بالمسيحية ظلت علاقة «زواج» لا علاقة «ذوبان» الأول في الثاني، وان هذه العلاقة أثرت في علاقة الأفارقة الأميركيين بالمسيحية على مستويات عدة مهمة. إذ أضفى الدين الأسود على بروتستانتية الأفارقة الأميركيين طابعاً ثورياً واضحاً ضد العنصرية الأميركية حافظ على استقلال الكنائس السود عن الكنائس البيض داخل البروتستانتية الأميركية ذاتها، كما أضفى «الدين الأسود» على البروتستانتية السود نزعة غير فقهية، مالت فيها الكنائس السود الى تفسير المسيحية على هواها في شكل يدعم مواقفها ضد العنصرية ويبتعد الى حد كبير عن التراث الفقهي المسيحي في شكل أزعج الكنائس الأميركية البيض.  
على مستوى آخر، حافظ الدين الأسود على طبيعة الأفارقة الأميركيين المحافظة اجتماعياً، كما دفعهم في شكل دائم للبحث عن تراث حضاري خارج التراث الحضاري الأوروبي المسيطر على المسيحية الأميركية، وهو ما ظهر في اهتمام الحركات الثقافية الافريقية الأميركية بقارة افريقيا على اساس انها مهدهم الحضاري.  
أما المرحلة الثالثة، فيسميها جاكسون مرحلة «المؤسلمون الأوائل»، فقد شهدت نشأة الجماعات الأفريقية الأميركية التي وصفت نفسها بأنها مسلمة، وعلى رأس هذه الجماعات جماعة «أمة الإسلام» برئاسة آلاجيا محمد.  
ويقول جاكسون ان هذه الجماعات لم تعتنق الإسلام ولكنها سطت عليه لرغبتها في البحث عن دين خاص بها يميزها عن المسيحية الأميركية التي يسيطر عليها البيض، لذا لم تهتم هذه الجماعات بفهم الاسلام بقدر ما اهتمت بالسطو على رموزه الخارجية ونسبتها لنفسها.  
ويشير جاكسون الى ان هذه الجماعات بدأت في الظهور في أوائل القرن العشرين وفي الولايات الشمالية الأميركية خصوصاً في المدن الكبرى وبين أبناء الطبقة السفلى من الأفارقة الأميركيين، بسبب شعور هذه الطبقات بالاغتراب في مدن الشمال الأميركي.  
إذ قدر التعداد السكاني الأميركي لعام 1900 ان 90 في المئة من الأفارقة الأميركيين يعيشون في ولايات الجنوب، ولكن مع اندلاع الحرب العالمية الأولى هاجرت أعداد كبيرة من الأفارقة الأميركيين لولايات الشمال بحثاً عن وظائف وفرص معيشة أفضل.  
وبمرور الوقت سيطر على هذه الجماعات المهاجرة وخصوصاً الطبقات الفقيرة منها شعور قوي بالاغتراب عن سود الجنوب وعن الكنائس المسيحية التي زادت من تقاربها مع الكنائس البيض، كما شعروا بالاغتراب – ولو بدرجة أقل – عن الدين الأسود.  
وهنا يرى جاكسون ان العوامل السابقة مجتمعة أوجدت حالة فراغ ديني وسط سود مدن الشمال الأميركي، وهي فجوة أسرع الى شغلها «المؤسلمون الأوائل» من خلال عملية سطو فكري تاريخية على الاسلام. وهنا يصف جاكسون كيف أهلت الخبرات السابقة معتنقي الاسلام «الأوائل» معللاً ذلك بأسباب عدة لا تخلو من تميز وإبداع، حيث يرى جاكسون ان «المؤسلمين الأوائل» وجدوا ان الاسلام يتضمن عدداً كبيراً من الخصائص التي يمكن أن تشبع حاجات الأفارقة الأميركيين الدينية والتي كونوها خلال المراحل السابقة.  
فالمؤسلمون الأوائل كانوا يبحثون عن دين أفريقي، فوجدوا الاسلام افريقيا، كما كانوا يبحثون عن دين غير أبيض أو غير أوروبي على الأقل، فوجدوا الاسلام كذلك، كما بحثوا عن دين له تاريخ في المقاومة، فوجدوا الدول المسلمة مستعمرة تقاوم الغرب، فأعجبوا بدينها، كما بحثوا عن دين له تاريخ حضاري كبير مستقل عن الحضارة الأوروبية، ولم يخيب الإسلام ظنهم في هذا الشرط المهم. كما بحثوا عن دين محافظ اجتماعياً، والاسلام كذلك، وبحثوا عن دين يؤمن بفكرة الأخوية بين أبنائه وهي فكرة منتشرة بين الأفارقة الأميركيين، فوجدوا الاسلام كذلك، كما بحثوا عن دين له اهتمام خاص بقضايا العدالة الاجتماعية، فأعجبوا بحديث القرآن المتواصل عن قصة موسى عليه السلام، كما بحثوا عن دين بلا هيراركية ومؤسسات دينية، فوجدوا السلطة في الإسلام لا مركزية، مما قد يحقق حلمهم في امتلاك دين خاص بهم يسيطرون عليه، ومع توافر كل هذه الشروط لم يتردد هؤلاء في الاقبال على الإسلام.  
ويتابع جاكسون ان «المؤسلمين الأوائل» – على رغم ما قد يوجه لهم من نقد ديني – ساهموا إسهاماً كبيراً في نشر الإسلام والمعرفة به في أوساط الأفارقة الأميركيين مما سهل عملية اعتناق الإسلام السنّي بنسب مرتفعة في عقد الستينات من القرن الماضي والذي شهد زيادة أعداد المسلمين المهاجرين في العالم الإسلامي، وتحول بعض قادة الجماعات الافريقية الأميركية المتأسلمة – مثل الزعيم الأفريقي الأميركي المعروف مالكوم إكس – الى تيار الإسلام السنّي.  
بناء على الفهم السابق لأسباب انتشار الإسلام في أوساط الأفارقة الأميركيين يطالب شرمان جاكسون المسلمين الأميركيين خصوصاً والمعنيين بنشر الإسلام في أميركا عموماً بثلاثة مطالب اساسية، أولها فهم العلاقة بين الثقافة الأفريقية الأميركية والإسلام وكيف اثرت هذه العلاقة في انتشار الاسلام في أميركا، وثانيها فهم التأثيرات السلبية والايجابية لهذه العلاقة في الاسلام في أميركا، وهنا يرى جاكسون ان انتشار «الدين الأسود» في أوساط الأفارقة الأميركيين له تأثيرات سلبية في الاسلام في أميركا مثل المبالغة في التركيز على قضايا العرق والعنصرية بين الأفارقة الأميركيين المسلمين ونشر المشاعر الانعزالية والانهزامية في أوساطهم.  
على الجانب الايجابي يمد «الدين الأسود» الأفارقة الأميركيين بنزعة استقلال قوية تساعدهم على الحفاظ على استقلال هويتهم داخل المجتمع الأميركي مما قد يساعدهم على الحفاظ على استقلالية هويتهم المسلمة الأميركية في مواجهة قوى الصهر داخل الثقافة الأميركية، كما ان الدين الأسود يمثل جسراً قوياً يربط الأفارقة المسلمين بجموع الأفارقة الأميركيين غير المسلمين.  
أما المطلب الثالث والأهم فهو ضرورة ان يحرص المسلمون الأميركيون على فهم الأبعاد الثقافية للهوية الأفريقية الأميركية المسلمة في شكل يمكنهم من مشاركة الأفارقة الأميركيين همومهم ومشكلاتهم الداخلية والتعاون معهم في إيجاد حلول لتلك المشكلات – وخصوصاً تحدي تحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية – في شكل يضمن تقوية الصف المسلم الأميركي والحفاظ على معدلات انتشار الإسلام في أميركا.   
* علاء بيومي: باحث عربي مقيم في واشنطن

----------


## abo_malek_ali

اخ عبدالله 
السلام عليكم 
اراك مهتما بشؤون المسلمين في اروبا (وهذا ما يهمني )   :Regular Smile: 
فهل انت مقيم هناك   حتي اعرف كيف اطرح لك الفكره 
وبارك الله فيك 
اخوك ابومالك  (رئيس ومؤسس جمعيه الطفل والعلم الاسلاميه ) السويد

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> اخ عبدالله 
> السلام عليكم 
> اراك مهتما بشؤون المسلمين في اروبا (وهذا ما يهمني )  
> فهل انت مقيم هناك   حتي اعرف كيف اطرح لك الفكره 
> وبارك الله فيك 
> اخوك ابومالك  (رئيس ومؤسس جمعيه الطفل والعلم الاسلاميه ) السويد

  لا  ياأخي أبا مالك،
أنا لا أقيم في الغرب، لكني أتحدث بلغتين من لغاتهم، ولي إخوة يقيمون هناك، 
وأنا أسافر بين حين وآخر، ولي احتكاك بالغربيين هنا وهناك. 
الأهم من هذا أني مسلم، ومسلموا الغرب منا، 
ومن لم يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم، 
علاوة على ذلك كله، فأنا أستقرىء أحاديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،
وأستنتج أن هناك خير كثير قادم للإسلام قريباً حين يسلم غربيون كثر،
وأنا، وربما تشاطرني الرأي، أرى بشائر هذا الخير في الأفق. 
وبرغم شراسة الهجمة الأخيرة من دنماركيين على مقام الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم،
إلا أن من فوائدها أن يرعوي بعض الغربيين العقلاء، ويتسائلوا:
لماذا يرد المسلمون بهذه القوة على بضعة رسوم؟
وحين يصلوا لتقدير قيمة الرسول (ص) في قلوبنا،
سيبحثون عن الحق ، حتى يجدوه.
هنا يأتي دوركم.
أنا أحب التواصل معكم ، أهل الإسلام في الغرب، حتى أضع نفسي خادماً أقدم نفسي
ووقتي حجراً صغيراً يرتفع عليه صرح الدين.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإسلام والغرب الآن.. شرارة صدام أم حوار؟    نبيل شبيب  
هل تتحول المقاطعة من موقف سلبي إلى موقف إيجابي؟  
استشراف مستقبل ما يمكن أن تسفر عنه التطورات الراهنة المرتبطة برسوم الكاريكاتير المسيئة للإسلام وأهله، يتطلب أولا وضع الحدث في إطار تاريخي ومعاصر، رغم صعوبة هذه المحاولة في ظل الأجواء الساخنة التي تصنعها التطورات، وتكاد تغيب الرؤية الموضوعية لأبعادها العملية مع العنصر الوجداني الكامن فيها. 
العجز عن استيعاب الحدث 
أصبح السؤال الرئيسي المطروح غربيا في متابعة انفجار التحرك الوجداني الشعبي تجاه رسوم الكاريكاتير المسيئة لمقام النبوة، هو ما إذا كانت الأحداث ستجري في اتجاه صدام حضاري ثقافي وصراع ديني عقدي؟. ويبقى الخط العام فيما عدا ذلك هو "الدفاع عن حرية التعبير تجاه المتطرفين والمتشددين"، ليس فقط في جانب المسلمين وفق ما اعتادت الكتابات الفكرية والإعلامية الغربية عليه، إذ تتزايد تدريجيا الأصوات التي تنبه لتطرف استخدام حرية التعبير للإساءة إلى معتقدات الآخرين وقيمهم أيضا. 
من التساؤلات المطروحة أيضا ما يشكك في وجدانية الاحتجاجات الجماهيرية، والتي لم تنطلق "تلقائيا" إلا بعد مضي عدة شهور على نشر الرسوم. ويمكن في الأصل الإجابة برؤية العامل الزمني بعد إخفاق محاولات المسلمين في الدانمارك في طلب اعتذار الصحيفة المعنية بأسلوب الحوار، وإخفاق أحد عشر سفيرا في محاولة تطويق المشكلة إذ رفض وزير الخارجية الدانماركي استقبالهم، ومن جهة أخرى لعبت أحداث محلية (في مصر وفلسطين مثلا) دورها في تعزيز الثقة بالنفس من منطلق إسلامي، أما التشكيك المعتمد غربيا فهو زعم وجود جهات أرادت تفجير الموقف، فحركت الاحتجاجات، وهو تفسير يتهاوى سريعا عند وضعه في مواجهة حجمها وامتدادها جغرافيا ونوعيا. فقد كانت رسوم الكاريكاتير "شرارة" أشعلت الغضب وكشفت عن تراكم قدر كبير من الأحاسيس التي صنعتها سياسات القهر الصهيو أمريكية. 
عناوين سقوط كابول وبغداد، ومخازي أبو غريب وجوانتانامو، والفتك بالفلسطينيين وما جد غربيا لاستهداف مزيد من البلدان الإسلامية، عناوين معروفة. ولا ريب في وجود المزيد مما انتشر في الميادين العقدية والفكرية، كتعامل السلطات الفرنسية مع الحجاب ثم مع المهمشين اجتماعيا واقتصاديا من السكان المسلمين، إلى جانب مسلسل تشريع قوانين غربية تنضح بالروح العنصرية بحجة "مكافحة الإرهاب"، وكذلك المشاريع الإملائية لتعديل المناهج بأساليب تسلطية قهرية.. جميع ذلك أعطى تنبؤات صموئيل هنتجتون عن صدام الحضارات أبعادا فكرية وثقافية ملموسة إلى جانب الأبعاد العسكرية والسياسية المأساوية، وأوصل الوجدان الإسلامي، عقديا وحضاريا، إلى احتقان برز للعيان في التفاعل مع حدث رسوم الكاريكاتير المسيئة.. فكانت -كما يقال- القطرة الأخيرة التي أحدثت الطوفان. 
والقليل فقط من الأقلام الغربية، الفكرية والإعلامية، من يتجاوز الروح العدائية فيحذر بإلحاح من مغبة هذا الاحتقان وعواقب انفجاره، ومن محاولات الالتفاف حوله أو تجاهله، فضلا عن تصعيده. وهي أصوات تنطلق من منظور المصلحة الغربية الذاتية ومن خطورة الصدام الحضاري على الغرب، كما كان مثلا مع المستشرق والكاتب المعروف بيتر شولاتور الفرنسي الأصل في عدد من كتبه التي أصدرها مواكبة للصحوة الإسلامية وسقوط الشيوعية، أو مع الكاتب والإعلامي الألماني ميشائيل لودرس في كتاباته ومواقفه الإعلامية العديدة، وشبيه ذلك ما يمكن رصده مواكبا لحدث الإساءة الكاريكاتورية بأقلام أخرى. 
إن غلبة العجز عن استيعاب الحدث، أو الانحراف في محاولات تفسيره، لا تعود فقط إلى عنصر المفاجأة إزاء حياة الوجدان في المنطقة الإسلامية رغم سائر التنبؤات بوأده سابقا، بل تكشف أيضا عن هشاشة القول بأن التطرف المقصود ينمو نتيجة استغلال المتطرفين لأوضاع الفقر والبؤس والفساد المصنوعة محليا فحسب، وهي نظرة "حصرية" تستهدف تبرئة الغرب وممارساته. 
ويرتبط العجز عن استيعاب الحدث ارتباطا وثيقا بوهم كبير صنعه توارث النظرة المركزية الغربية عبر مئات السنين الماضية، فكل معارضة للغرب وسياساته وممارساته، لا تكاد تجد تفسيرا غربيا لها، إلا من زاوية جهل "الآخر" بالغرب، أو نوازع الحسد والحقد بسبب تقدمه، وهو تفسير غريب بلغ مداه في هالة "البراءة" المعروفة، المحيطة دون قصد أو المصطنعة قصدا حول التساؤل الأمريكي "عن أسباب كراهية أمريكا". 
عكازة حرية التعبير 
هنا تتخذ الحرية الشخصية ومنها حرية التعبير مكانة محورية، فهي وفق التصور الغربي في قمة منتجات "القيم الغربية" منذ عصر تنوير أوربا، وهي بالتالي في مقدمة ما يعطيه الغرب للبشرية، ولا يمكن تصور التخلي ذاتيا عنها، أو التخلي عن التبشير بها والمطالبة بتبنيها.. ولكن يوجد من أصبح يتساءل على ضوء حدث الإساءة الكاريكاتورية، ما هي هذه "الحرية الشخصية"؟ وما حدودها؟. 
لا حاجة هنا للخوض في الفكر الفلسفي التاريخي الغربي من عصر "ديمقراطية الإغريق" الطبقية التي عارضها -على نواقصها- كبار فلاسفة الإغريق مثل سقراط وأفلاطون وأرسطو، وحتى عصر التمرد على الاستبداد مع كانط وفولتير وروسو، إنما يمكن الوقوف عند الانحراف المعاصر لمسار الحرية الشخصية مع غلبة العوامل المادية على عوامل القيم الأخلاقية الكامنة وراء دعوات الحرية. 
فقد كان للحرية الشخصية حدودها على الدوام، وما يزال، ولكن بدلا من تثبيت القيم الإنسانية مصدرا لحدود الحرية الشخصية، ليتحقق التوازن في المجتمع وفي الحياة البشرية، أصبحت المصالح المادية هي التي تقرر تلك الحدود، وهو واقع قائم رغم سائر ما يُنشر من مزاعم عن كونها حرية مطلقة. ولم يسبق تاريخيا أن وجدت حرية شخصية مطلقة، ولا توجد في الوقت الحاضر في أي بلد غربي على الإطلاق، وهذا مما يتبين عند التأمل في تداعيات حدث رسوم الكاريكاتير المسيئة لمقام النبوة. 
إن إطلاق الحرية لتنال من القيم الدينية وغير الدينية دون حساب، يرتبط بالنشأة التاريخية للتمرد المعروف على الاستبداد الذي كان يرفع "زورا" عناوين القيم الدينية في الدرجة الأولى، ولكن لا يمكن بالمقابل أن يوجه صاحب قلم اليوم إهانة مباشرة أو افتراء مختلقا لإنسان آخر في الغرب، سواء كان في موقع المسئولية أو خارج نطاقها، دون أن يواجه صاحب القلم المعني تشريعات وقوانين وأنظمة تقرر للحرية حدودها، فيجد المحاسبة القضائية، أما عند غياب القدرة الشخصية للدفاع عن النفس، لأسباب مالية مثلا، أو غياب الجهة المعتبرة قانونا لتدفع الإهانة والافتراء -وذاك ما يسري على معظم ما يرتبط بالإسلام- فإن سيادة القانون والقضاء تبقى في هذه الحالة مجرد مبدأ جيد، ساري المفعول نظريا دون تطبيق عملي. 
وتظهر هنا هشاشة الحجة الرسمية التي يطرحها الساسة الغربيون عندما يقولون إن حرية التعبير حرية يكفلها القانون فلا يمكن منع وسيلة إعلامية، كالجريدة الدانماركية ومن اتبعها، من نشر ما تريد، فالمسألة هنا ليست مسألة بقاء الإساءة إلى "الآخر" عقديا وحضاريا دون حساب، بسبب غياب القانون، وإنما هي مسألة "تغييب" القانون. أو بتعبير أوضح بسبب الإهمال الصادر عن منطلقات فكرية فلسفية ذاتية، والقائم على الصعيد التشريعي للقوانين، فالفكر "المادي المركزي" الغربي الذي تنبثق القوانين عنه، يمكن أن "يشرع" الكثير ليمنع الإساءة في مسألة "المحرقة النازية" كمثال كثر الاستشهاد به، أو ليمنع الإساءة المهينة لشخص آخر، أو ليمنع اتهامه بالاختلاس مثلا دون دليل، أو حتى اتهامه بالإرهاب ودعم الإرهاب، أما أن يوجه الاتهام أو الافتراء بشكل تعميمي معروف، لدين "الآخر" أو نبي "الآخر" أو ثقافة "الآخر"، فهذا ما "لا يريد" المشرع القانوني الغربي أن يمنعه بقوة القانون وسيادة القضاء، ويستطيع أن يمنعه لو أراد. 
مخاض حضاري إسلامي 
على أن التركيز على السؤال المطروح بمنظور غربي عن احتمالات الصدام والحوار مستقبلا، ينبغي ألا يلفت الأنظار أننا لا نعاصر مرحلة تحول تاريخي من حالة حوار وتعايش حضاري ثقافي قائم الآن إلى حالة مستقبلية أخرى، إنما نعاصر ذروة ما بدأ منذ عدة أجيال ويوصف -في إطار المنظور الحضاري الإسلامي- بالغزو الغربي، الفكري والثقافي والاجتماعي، إضافة إلى عسكرة الهيمنة في الميادين السياسية والاقتصادية. وبالتالي ليست النقلة المحتملة التي يُخشى منها غربيا، هي نقلة إلى الصدام بعد الوئام بين طرفين يتعاملان تعامل الأنداد، بل هي نقلة محتملة في اتجاه تعديل وضع منحرف يتمسك الغرب به وبانحرافه، ولا يلغي ذلك أصلَ السؤال ما إذا كان التصحيح المرجو سيأخذ أسلوب الصدام أو الحوار، أو يكون خليطا بين هذا وذاك؟. 
إن قسطا كبيرا من السياسات والممارسات الغربية لا يمكن تفسيره بالحجج والذرائع المعلنة، رغم أهميتها، كالأخطاء الأمنية المرتبطة بظاهرة الإرهاب، أو التهديدات المحتملة في حالة امتلاك الدول الإسلامية قوة رادعة من أسلحة متطورة، أو تحقيق استقلال فعلي في تعامل البلدان الإسلامية مع الثروات والطاقات الذاتية لا سيما مصادر الطاقة النفطية، إنما يمكن تفسيره بالخشية من نموذج حضاري إسلامي "لا يلغي" الآخر الغربي، ولكن يضع حدا لتجاوزات النموذج الغربي بنظرته المركزية للذات وفرض هيمنته على الآخر، في الميادين المذكورة وسواها. 
وبقدر ما تمثل الصحوة الإسلامية -على علاتها- دليلا على إخفاق الوسائل المستخدمة على امتداد ثلاثة أجيال سابقة على الأقل لتثبيت النموذج الغربي بديلا عن الإسلامي، في البلدان الإسلامية نفسها، بقدر ما تعبر عسكرة الهيمنة الصهيو أمريكية في هجمتها الجديدة المعاصرة عن إفلاس غربي في الوسائل الفكرية والقيمية في ميدان العلاقة الحضارية، سواء وضعت تحت عنوان المواجهة والصدام أم التعايش والحوار. 
إن التعبير الشعبي المباشر عن حياة الوجدان في المنطقة الإسلامية، كما بدأ بالظهور مجددا مع ولادة انتفاضة الأقصى، وبلغ ذروة جديدة في الرد الجماهيري التلقائي -رغم غلبة الجانب العشوائي عليه- على رسوم الكاريكاتير المسيئة، هو العنصر الأخطر البارز للعيان في أن عنصر الحرية بالذات، وبالتالي التعبير عن إرادة الشعوب المقيدة بالاستبداد الداخلي والدولي حتى الآن، وهو العنصر الذي يركز الغرب عليه في سائر دعواته إلى درجة ادعاءات احتكارية له، يمكن أن يؤدي -عند الأخذ به بموازين القيم وليس بموازين غلبة القوة المادية- إلى زوال الخلل الراهن في موازين العلاقات الحضارية البشرية. 
احتمالات مستقبلية 
لا يمكن في إطار ما سبق تصور الوصول بمجرى الأحداث حول رسوم الكاريكاتير المسيئة، إلى صدور مواقف وتصريحات غربية في صيغة اعتذار حقيقي، ناهيك عن استصدار تشريع قانوني منصف في التعامل مع "الآخر" الإسلامي. وسيبقى التركيز على محاولة وضع مبدأ "حرية التعبير" مقابل "حرية المعتقد" وإن ظهر انحراف هذه المعادلة بصورة كاملة. فالتخلي عنها يعني التراجع حضاريا، سواء في صدام أم حوار. 
ولكن هل يصح مقابل ذلك ما يُطرح أحيانا بصيغة التعميم من "أن القوى الغربية لا تفهم سوى لغة المصالح المادية، فمقاطعة البضائع كما في حالة الدانمارك ستحقق أغراضها"؟.. إذا كان المنطلق صحيحا، فأسلوب التعميم فيه، وكذلك أسلوب التطبيق العملي للمقاطعة، ينطوي على أسئلة يحتاج كل منها إلى بحث منفصل، وتشير إليها تنويها النقاط التالية: 
1 - تعليل المقاطعة الشعبية بسبب مباشر لاندلاعها، مثل رسوم الكاريكاتير المسيئة، لا يكفي لمواصلتها من جهة، ولاستيعاب أسبابها عند الجهات المستهدَفة وعند الرأي العام، لتؤدي مفعولها، من جهة أخرى. والمقاطعة ميدان واحد من الميادين المطلوبة للتفاعل مع "مسلسل" من الأحداث المتتابعة. هنا يظهر مدى النقص الناجم عن افتقاد صيغة شمولية "إستراتيجية" يتلاقى على وضعها أصحاب الفكر والاختصاص، بمبادرات تصدر عن جهاتٍ مرشحة لتعزيز القيادات الشعبية، كالاتحاد العالمي للعلماء، والحملة العالمية لمقاومة العدوان، وغيرها، بل يمكن أن تنطوي هذه الجهود المرجوة على التواصل مع جهات غربية مختارة، لطرح البدائل العملية عن علاقات الصراع ومن يديرونه في الوقت الحاضر. 
2 - يتبع ذلك أن حملات المقاطعة، للبضائع الأمريكية والإسرائيلية سابقا، ولمنتجات دانماركية ونرويجية وربما أوربية لاحقا، ما تزال شعبية المنطلق، وجدانية المسار، ولا ترافقها خطوات تصدر عن الهيئات المشار إليها وسواها، لإيجاد الأطر والآليات التنظيمية التنفيذية والتقويمية التطويرية، كتشكيل لجان محلية وعبر الحدود، تتولى ما يحتاج نجاح المقاطعة إليه من دراسة، وتخطيط، وإدارة ومتابعة، وربط كل هدف مرحلي بالأهداف البعيدة، مع تجنب وقوع الأضرار، ووضع المقاطعة في إطار حركة التنمية للطاقات والإنجازات على المستويات الوطنية والإقليمية، والتواصل الهادف عالميا. 
3 - التفاعل مع حدث الإساءة الكاريكاتورية هزة تركت أثرا "إيجابيا" تكشف عن بعض جوانبها عمليات استطلاع الرأي في عدد من المواقع الشبكية الإعلامية، كما أثار قلقا كبيرا على الصعيد الرسمي، تشير إليه محاولات التهدئة على نواقصها، ولكن القصور في مبادرات عملية تالية، يمكن أن يساهم في اضمحلال المفعول الإيجابي بعد ركود الاحتجاجات الوجدانية، فلا يبقى سوى المحاولات الغربية المنتظرة لاتخاذ إجراءات وقائية مستقبلية، مثل وضع آلية مناسبة لمنع انفراد دولة غربية -كالدانمارك- في التعرض لحملة احتجاج تلحق ضررا بها. 
4 - لا تصح "المبالغة" في النظرة إلى المصالح المادية، فالمنطلق الغربي في مواجهة التفاعل مع حدث الإساءة لا يقتصر عليها وحدها، بل ينطوي على جوانب عقدية وفكرية، ومع العمل للحد من الأضرار المادية اعتمادا على المركز المادي الأقوى للغرب، يُنتظر توظيف الجانب المادي السلبي المرتبط بالمقاطعة، لتأكيد المنظور المنحرف عن الإسلام والمسلمين وقضاياهم، وهو المعتمد في الترويج والتسويغ لمشاريع معروفة كما في ميادين تبديل المناهج، ووضع المرأة، وكبت مظاهر الصحوة، وغيرها. 
5 - لا ريب أن الموقفين الرسميين، الأمريكي والبريطاني، استهدفا محاولة الحد من سوء صورة البلدين في المنطقة الإسلامية بسبب أحداث العراق وفلسطين وسواهما. وبالمقابل لا يُستبعد أن يكون من آثار الاحتجاجات الشعبية الكبرى دعم مواقع الجناح الرافض للممارسات العدوانية الراهنة في البلدين وفي الغرب عموما، وهو ما قد يسفر عن إعادة النظر في خطط تصعيد تلك الممارسات واحتمالات انتقالها إلى بلدان أخرى في المستقبل المنظور. 
6 - قد تنجح الدول الإسلامية في مبادرتها لاستصدار "توصية" عن الجمعية العامة للأمم المتحدة بشأن ربط حرية التعبير بعدم الإساءة إلى الأديان، ولكن بقاء الخلل في توازن القوى الدولية، مع افتقاد صيغة إسلامية شمولية "إستراتيجية" للتعامل معه، يمكن أن يحول "التوصية" إلى سلاح لكبت حرية التعبير في البلدان الإسلامية تجاه أصحاب "التصورات" الغربية، أكثر من استخدامها إسلاميا لمواجهة من يتجاوز حرية التعبير بالإساءة إلى الإسلام. 
7 - يبقى في الختام سؤال جوهري عن مستقبل العلاقات الاقتصادية بين الدول الغربية عموما والمنطقة الإسلامية، وهو سؤال تستحيل الإجابة عليه ما لم تتحول المقاطعة وهي موقف سلبي، إلى موقف إيجابي، يتمثل في إنجازات محلية قائمة على التخطيط والإنتاج والتسويق والتعاون الإقليمي، بما يضع حدا لعلاقات دولية تفتقر إلى التوازن، ويمكن توظيفها باستمرار في غير مصلحة المنطقة الإسلامية.   http://www.islamonline.net/Arabic/po...rticle11.shtml

----------


## abo_malek_ali

السلام عليكم 
ان الاخوه في الدنيمارك( نصرهم الله) تصدو لهذه الهجمه قبل اشهر، والذي حرك الامه بكل اطيافها هو حب الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم والغيره علي الاسلام   ********** كما هو معروف 
تحركت الوفود من الدنيمارك الي ارض الحرمين  والازهر  لتستنهض الامه للذود عن خير البشر صلي الله عليه وسلم .
والبقيه معروفه من حضرتكم بل وانتم ادري بها منا نحن في احوال كثيره !!!
ولكن لماذا كل الذي يحصل من الغرب تجاه المسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
نحن لانريد ان  نحلل المضاعفات  والفروع ونترك الاصل والسبب والعله 
هل يكفي ان نقرا الايه الكريمه **ولن ترضي عنك اليهود ولا النصاري حتي تتبع ملتهم**
وهل يكفي ان نقول ان المسلم مبتلي مصاب !!
ما هو السبب ؟؟؟هل كان تصرف الصحيفه فرديا ام ورائه دول واحزاب اخري كانت تدعمها ؟؟؟
هل  حقيقه انهم لم يحسبو حساب المقاطعه ؟؟؟
هل هم  لم يشعرو بان الامه ستثور للذود عن رسولها الكريم ؟؟؟؟؟
لماذا الدنيمارك اساءت للرسول الكريم  بينما جارتها الحميمه السويد اغلقت عده من الصحف والمواقع الاليكترونيه وتدخل جهاز المخابرات(السيبو) والخارجيه لمنع نشر رسوم مشابه لتلك ؟؟؟
اوليسو اخوه في الدين والمصالح ويحملون نفس النظره عن الاسلام ؟؟!!!!!!!!!!
اخي اجيبك عن هذه الاسئله بكلمات قليله استقراتها من واقعنا الذي لا يخفي عليكم  وجمعتها من هنا  وهناك .
اذا قرات في كتاب الاسلام والاخر للكاتب محمد عطاره فانك تجد انه ادرج كلام كثير من الشخصايت المرموقه في الغرب دينيا وسيلسيا  ان الاسلام يشكل الخطر الاول علي دينهم ويجب القضاء عليه   ****هذا باختصار****
كتاب الاسلام والغرب لاحد الكتاب الذين كانو مرشحين للرئاسه الاميريكيه قال بالحرف الواحد :ان الاسلام ولد مره في شبه الجزيره العربيه وهو يولد مره اخري في الغرب **انتهي**
اذا نظرت الي الهرم السكاني في كل الدول الاوروبيه فانه بوصفهم هم علي حد تعبيرهم في احد كتبهم ان الانسان الابيض من المخلوقات المعرضه للانقراض الا البانيا المسلمه  فانه في ارتفاع. اتفقت كل اوروبا بكل احزابها واختلاف وجهات نظرها وتباين مصالحها انه يجب عليه اعاده كل الهاجرين المسلمين الي بلادهم ويكون ذلك باستفزاز المسلمين ودفعهم الي مخالفه القوانين  ثم تسفيرهم كما حدث في فرنسااااااا
والكلام في هذا يطول ولكن اكتفي بهذا القدر عل الفكره وصلت 
والسلام عليكم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> السلام عليكم 
> ان الاخوه في الدنيمارك( نصرهم الله) تصدو لهذه الهجمه قبل اشهر، والذي حرك الامه بكل اطيافها هو حب الرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم والغيره علي الاسلام   ********** كما هو معروف 
> تحركت الوفود من الدنيمارك الي ارض الحرمين  والازهر  لتستنهض الامه للذود عن خير البشر صلي الله عليه وسلم .
> والبقيه معروفه من حضرتكم بل وانتم ادري بها منا نحن في احوال كثيره !!!
> ولكن لماذا كل الذي يحصل من الغرب تجاه المسلمين ؟؟؟؟؟!!!!!!!!
> نحن لانريد ان  نحلل المضاعفات  والفروع ونترك الاصل والسبب والعله 
> هل يكفي ان نقرا الايه الكريمه **ولن ترضي عنك اليهود ولا النصاري حتي تتبع ملتهم**
> وهل يكفي ان نقول ان المسلم مبتلي مصاب !!
> ما هو السبب ؟؟؟هل كان تصرف الصحيفه فرديا ام ورائه دول واحزاب اخري كانت تدعمها ؟؟؟
> ...

 بسم الله أجيبك بالتالي:
1) أنا أرى أن هجمة الرسوم الكاريكاتورية كانت مجرد بالون اختبار للشعوب الإسلامية، مثلها مثل الحرق التدريجي للمسجد الأقصى. 
ولاشك أنهم لم يقدروا المسلمين قدرهم. 
2) الهجوم الظالم على الإسلام والمسلمين قديم قدم الإستعمار في بلادنا،
ومراجعة كتب التاريخ الحديث تثبت أن تنصير المسلمين كان شغل المستعمر الغربي الشاغل،
ثم لما يئس نفذ الخطة البديلة، وهي سلخ المسلم عن دينه بشتى وسائل الإغراء والإلهاء. 
3) وأظنك تشاركني الرأي أن المستعمر الغربي لم يخرج من بلاد المسلمين،
 وإنما ازدادت سيطرته عليهم حين وضع أناساً منهم تنفذ رغباته فيهم. 
4) لذلك فالغرب مطمئن إلى سيطرته على العالم الإسلامي، 
5) ثم جاءت 11/9 لتغير من الخارطة العالمية، ولتضع رجلاً واحداً 
يضع وصايته على سكان الكرة الأرضية بدعوى محاربة الإرهاب، فيشيع الإرهاب في أفغانستان والعراق
ويهدد سوريا وإيران وغيرهما من الدول الإسلامية ولا يجد له من رادع. 
6) غير أن 11/9 ، على مساوئها سببت إسلام  آلاف الأمريكيين والأوربيين 
7) ولو سمعت الدكتور زغلول النجار حين يتحدث عن المؤتمرات التي يحضرها
لأدركت أن خوف الغرب ليس منا نحن المسلمين المدجنين، بل إن خوفه الكبير من إسلام
الكفاءات والعقول العلمية الغربية.
يقول الدكتور النجار ما مفاده أنه ما من مؤتمر علمي يتحدث فيه عن الإعجاز العلمي للقرآن والسنة، 
إلا ويسلم فيه آلاف العلماء المشاركين فيه. 
8) أما الخوف الآخر، أو فلنقل الإعداد الذي يعد فيه الغرب العدة لمحاربة الإسلام،
فهو عقيدة اليمين المسيحي وما يسمون بالصهاينة الجدد لمواجهة الإسلام والمسلمين. 
9) من بين هذه القتامة يخرج بصيص النور الذي أومن أنه يلوح في الأفق.
أول هذا الغيث هو ردة الفعل العارمة غيرة على رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم.
ورأينا ولازلنا نرى تداعيات الهجمة.
وإن كانت بعض الحكومات الإسلامية، لم تحرك ساكناً، وقد كان المنتظر منها أن تشارك شعوبها اهتماماتهم
إلا أن حكومات أخرى أخذت لواء الصدارة وتصدت بعنف للهجمة وتضافرت جهودها مع جهود شعوبها 
لممارسة الضغط على الحكومة الدانماركية لتعتذر.
إن العالم الإسلامي كله لن ينسى الموقف الرائد والقيادي المشرف للحكومة السعودية،
وتبعتها الحكومات الكويتية والإيرانية والليبية.
كا أننا لابد أن نشيد بالشعوب الإسلامية بشكل عام وفي كل أرجاء الأرض.
نعود هنا لنقول إن هذه الوقفة الكريمة لكل من أعلن عن حبه للرسول أثمرت ثمرة أخرى 
سنرى زهرتها حين يبدأ غربيون كثيرون بدراسة هذا الدين الذي يدافع عنه أهله بمثل هذا الدفاع المستميت. 
10) وأخيراً أقول بكل ثقة أن الإسلام قادم، وستقدم طلائعه من الغرب بإذن الله لتكون كلمة الله هي العليا،.
وكلمة الذين كفروا السفلى. 
والحديث ، كما قلت، يطول، ولعل الإيجاز السابق يفي بالمطلوب،

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هوان المسلمين في أوروبا!.. د. صلاح عز  
15 /02 /2006 م 12:56 صباحا  
عايشت حرب البوسنة من بدايتها حتى نهايتها (1992 ـ 1995 ) أثناء عملي في بريطانيا، وتوصلت إلى انطباع راسخ بأنه لا مستقبل لمسلمي أوروبا طالما بقيت الأوضاع على ما هي عليه في العالم العربي، وأن هذا المستقبل سيزداد قتامة كلما ساءت أحوال العرب وتدهور ما تبقى لهم من هيبة واحترام على الصعيد الدولي، 
 ولهذا السبب، قررت العودة إلى مصر بعد انتهاء فترة إعارتي على الرغم من أن الأستاذ الذي كنت أعمل معه في جامعة أكسفورد كان يطالبني بالبقاء لتنفيذ برنامج بحثي جديد، وعلى الرغم من أني أحمل الجنسية البريطانية (بحكم ميلادي في بريطانيا) مما يعني أني لست بحاجة إلى "إذن عمل" وتجديد إقامة اللذين يتوجب على كل أجنبي في بريطانيا تقديمهما لكي يتمكن من الاستمرار في عمله. 
رحلت عن بريطانيا نتيجة ما رأيته من تواطؤ رسمي وإعلامي مع الصرب لتسويغ مجازرهم ضد المسلمين والتخفيف من وقعها على الرأي العام البريطاني، وبعدما رأيته من نجاح لهذا التواطؤ تجسّد في "عدم مبالاة" شعبية بما جرى في البوسنة. 
وبمقارنة أوضاع مسلمي أوروبا بيهودها، فكنا نرى الفرق شاسعاً.. فاليهود لهم ظهر يستندون إليه، ويفرض هيبته على الجميع، وهو إسرائيل. نعم إسرائيل مكروهة في أوروبا خاصة من جانب النخب المثقفة، ولكن لها هيبة واحترام ينعكسان على أوضاع اليهود في أنحاء أوروبا كافة. أما العرب والمسلمون فهم لا يلاقون إلا الازدراء والاحتقار الناتجيْن عن ضعف حكوماتهم، وبالتالي فإنهم لا ظهر لهم ولا ينتظرهم إلا مصير مظلم.. 
الشيخ رائد صلاح يستغيث بالعرب حول ما يتهدد المسجد الأقصى، ولا حياة لمن تنادي. والنتيجة أن الأقصى ـ مثله مثل مسلمي أوروبا ـ متروك لمصيره. 
هذه القناعة التي توصلت إليها وقرأتُ أصداء لها في عدة مقالات نُشرت مؤخراً بالصحافة العربية، ومنها مقال للكاتب الصحفي فهمي هويدي في "الشرق الأوسط" السعودية، ومقال د. إبراهيم الهدبان في "الرأي العام" الكويتية إذ علق كلاهما على قرار ولاية "فورتنبرج" الألمانية إخضاع المسلمين الذين يعيشون على أراضيها إلى "امتحان إخلاص"، إذا ما أرادوا اكتساب الجنسية الألمانية.. ويشتمل الامتحان على ثلاثين سؤلاً للتأكد من "وفاء" المسلم الوافد للمجتمع الذي يريد الانتساب إليه واستعداده للذوبان فيه..  
ووفقاً لما ذكرته صحيفة (ديلي تلجراف) البريطانية فإن الأسئلة شملت أموراً عدة، بينها استطلاع رأي الشخص في مسألة تعدد الزوجات وفي أزياء النساء وضرب الزوجات والمثلية الجنسية (الشذوذ).. فالمسلم لن يكون مقبولاً إلا إذا انخلع من قيم دينه، وكان مستعداً للذوبان في المجتمع الألماني. 
يقول هويدي: "إن توجيه هذه الأسئلة إلى المسلم يفترض أنه من جنس خاص، مختلف عن بقية البشر، جنس مسكون بالتطرف، بالعنف، والرفض للآخر .. و"امتحان الإخلاص" هو أحدث تعبير عن امتهان المسلمين في أوروبا والتوجس منهم، وهو في الوقت ذاته رسالة منذرة بأن العالم الجديد قد يحمل في ثناياه أخباراً غير سارة للمسلمين الأوروبيين، خصوصاً بعدما انطلقت أصوات عدة محذرة من خطر تعريب أوروبا أو أسلمتها". 
أما إبراهيم الهديان فيقول: "التجسس على تجمعات المسلمين ومكالماتهم أصبح هو النمط السائد والطبيعي من دون مراعاة لحقوقهم، ومن دون الخوف من التمييز ضدهم ما داموا مصدر شبهة، وما دام الهدف هو حماية المجتمعات الغربية من الإرهاب. والمشكلة أن المسلم لا يمكن أن يذوب في المجتمعات الغربية، فشكله مختلف، ولباسه مختلف، وعباداته مختلفة.. وبالتالي كان من السهل استهداف المسلمين من النساء والرجال؛ لأنهم يرفضون الاندماج. وبالتالي، يشكلون مصدراً للإزعاج للحكومات الغربية، مصدراً للخوف والإرهاب للشعوب الغربية. 
منذ عامين منعت إحدى الولايات الألمانية المدرِّسات المسلمات من لبس الحجاب داخل الفصل الدراسي.. وعندما أُثيرت قضية أن الراهبات يلبسن غطاء الرأس تم تسويغ ذلك من قبل بعض الألمان بالقول: إن غطاء الرأس للراهبات ليس رمزاً دينياً؛ بل هو لباس مهني.. من جهة أخرى، فلقد كان الرئيس الفرنسي جاك شيراك دعا منذ أكثر من عام إلى منع الحجاب داخل المدارس الحكومية..  
ثم انظر إلى استهداف الإسلام والمسلمين في الدنمرك إذ إنه منذ نحو شهر قامت إحدى الصحف الدنمركية بنشر مجموعة من رسوم الكاريكاتير التي تعرض لشخص الرسول (عليه الصلاة والسلام) ودافع رئيس الوزراء عن هذه الصحيفة، معتبراً هذا العمل حرية فكرية. 
وفي استراليا، وفي مدينة سيدني، تم التعرض للمسلمين وأصحاب الملامح الشرقية من قبل الاستراليين من الأصول الأنكلوساكسونية والمتعصبين، مما جعل الاستراليين من أصول عربية وإسلامية يفضلون الانزواء في منازلهم والاختباء خوفاً من تعرضهم للاعتداء والضرب والقتل. 
وهاهي الآن ولاية "فورتنبرج" الألمانية تفرض على المسلمين فقط المتقدمين للحصول على الجنسية الألمانية "اختبار الولاء" والذي يتم من خلال سؤال المسلمين عن رأيهم في دور المرأة والشذوذ الجنسي ولباس المرأة. 
إن الديموقراطية والحرية وحقوق الإنسان لا تصلح للمسلمين؛ لأنهم وفقاً للمعاملة التي يلقونها في الغرب أقل من مستوى البشر.. 
وبالتالي، وجب أن يكونوا مراقبين ومطاردين طوال الوقت؛ لأن الإرهاب موجود في جيناتهم الوراثية.. وعليه فلن نستغرب لو أن دولاً أخرى في العالم الغربي أعادت السيناريو الذي حدث على يد الصرب في البوسنة والهرسك. 
إن عنصرية الغرب في تصاعد، فاليوم تقوم ولاية واحدة ألمانية باختبار ولاء المسلمين، وغداً تقوم الولايات الأخرى بالسير على خطا هذه الولاية، ثم تقوم دول أخرى بفعل الشيء نفسه.. ولولا أن العديد من المسلمين وُلدوا في الغرب بشكل أصلي، وليس عن طريق اكتساب الجنسية فيما بعد، لكان جميع المسلمين هجروا إلى البلد الذي جاؤوا منه، وهذا اليوم قد لا يكون بعيداً جداً"..  
وهذا ما يؤكده فهمي هويدي بقوله: "صحيح أن هذه البدعة الجديدة مقصورة على محافظة واحدة في ألمانيا، وأن هناك (15) محافظة أخرى لم تأخذ بها، لكن من الصحيح أيضاً أن امتحان الإخلاص مرشح للتعميم، وأن الأجواء الأوروبية مواتية تماماً للأخذ به، إلى جانب ذلك فإن إقرار مبدأ امتحان المسلمين من دون غيرهم بهذا الأسلوب، يطالبهم بما لم يُطالب به أي مهاجر آخر، من ثم يخضعهم لمعاملة تمييزية، تحطّ من قدرهم كثيراً، ومن قدر قيمة دينهم التي يفترض أنهم ملتزمون بها. 
إن المهاجر ليس مطالباً بأكثر من احترام قوانين وتقاليد المجتمع الذي يريد الانتساب إليه، أما أن يُقهر ويُطالب بالتنازل عن قيمه وتقاليده ليتمثل ويتلبس قيم المجتمع الجديد، فذلك مما يتعارض مع العقل والمنطق ومع مواثيق حقوق الإنسان". 
إن مسلمي أوروبا يحتاجون إلى ظَهْرٍ يستندون إليه ويفرض احترامهم على الأوروبيين أنظمة وشعوباً .. وهذا الظَّهر ببساطة لن يتشكل إلا في بلاد العرب    http://www.iraq-amsi.org/news.php?ac...010930cd96bce5

----------


## abo_malek_ali

وهذا يا سيدي ما يريدونه الغرب تسفير المسلمين وابعادهم عن تلك الارض لانهم ايقنو ان الصحوه في هذه البلاد تشكل خطرا علي ديانتهم الواهنه 
باختصار (يمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين) ولايات علي ذلك كثيره جدا    :Regular Smile: 
شكرا علي الموضوع 
كثر الله من امثالك اخوك ابو مالك

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أخي أبا مالك،
من يستقريء أحداث العالم منذ عام 1984 إلى اليوم يدرك أن أحداثاً جسام ستغير الموازين.
والخير قادم بإذن الله ليحول العالم عن قريب ، وقريب جداً إلى معسكرين لاثالث لهما،
إيمان وكفر.
ولاشك أن الدور الأكبر لزيادة نسبة الإيمان في العالم هو للمسلمين المقيمين في الغرب.
لعل المطلعين من أهل الغرب أدركوا حقيقة الصدام القادم لامحالة، فأرادوا كسب نقاط فيه
قبل الشوط الأول في المباراة.
لكنهم لايدركون أن سنة الله سارية في الكون مهما مكر الماكرون. 
أنظر إلى الكاريكاتير التالي لتر مدى تجني الغرب على المسلمين لا لسبب غير كونهم مسلمين 
ولذلك هم يكيلون بمكيالين كما يقال.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الألمان والإسلام... تجارب داعية  د. عبد الله الأهدل      تبادل التجارب الدعوية ضرورة تحتمها ما ينتج عنه من إثراء للدعوة, واختصار للوقت، والبناء على قواعد وأسس السابقين, والمواصلة على طريقهم. ومن هذا المنطلق؛ فإن تجربة الداعية الألماني المسلم الشيخ محمد صديق – خريج الجامعة الإسلاميّة – تجربة حريّة بالدراسة والاهتمام.    تعريف بالداعية: 
ولد الشيخ محمد صديق سنة 1944 م في مدينة برلين، ودرس في جامعة أم درمان الإسلامية في الفترة 1967-1970م ثم انتقل إلى الجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة, فدرس في كليّة الدعوة وأصول الدين في الفترة 1970-1974م, وتخرج منها، ثم جاء إلى ألمانيا. وأسس في دار مستأجرة بمدينة آخن الألمانية جمعيّة للدعوة سنة 1981م، ثم انتقلت الجمعيّة إلى القرية التي هي فيها الآن منذ سنة 1983م.  
ومن أهداف الجمعيّة: متابعة المسلمين؛ لتكون لهم مراكز اجتماعيّة طيّبة في هذا البلد, كاستثمار الأموال. 
وإليك نص الحوار:   
سؤال: متى سمعت عن الإسلام في حياتك؟  
جواب:كنت في الأصل بروتستانتياً ملتزماً، وسمعت عن الإسلام بادئ الأمر في المدرسة، وما سمعته كان ذم, وتشويه له. وأما أول اتصال بالمسلمين لي كان سنة 1961م في مدينة "برلين" حيث كانت توجد جمعيّة طلابيّة إسلاميّة من الألمان، وكان لها نشاط طيّب جدّاً في ذلك الوقت. وقد كنت راغباً في أن أسمع شيئاً عن الإسلام, فحضرت بعض الاجتماعات التي كانوا يعقدونها في الأماكن العامّة، ومنها الاحتفال بالعيد.  وبعد أن سمعت من المسلمين بعض ما يتعلّق بدينهم، ورأيت بعض تصرّفاتهم, بدأت القراءة عن الأديان الأخرى: كاليهوديّة, والنصرانيّة، وقرأت - " لمحمد أسد"- وبعض دواوين "إقبال" المترجمة إلى اللغة الألمانيّة. ودخلت في الإسلام سنة 1962م . وبدأت دعوة غير المسلمين إلى الإسلام.    
سؤال: ما أهم ما يؤثر في الألمان من موضوعات الإسلام؟ 
 جواب: تصحيح الروابط الاجتماعيّة، ولا يوجد لهذه الروابط تصحيح في أي دين مثل دين الإسلام. فهنالك أمور مهمّة تشغل بال الغربيين، ولها حلول في الدين الإسلامي، بمعنى أن تناول مثل تلك المواضيع أمام الألمان, وطرح الحلول الإسلامية له تأثير كبير.   
سؤال:هل توجد رسالة, أو كتاب عن العقيدة الإسلاميةّ باللغة الألمانيّة؟  
جواب:لا توجد رسالة باللغة الألمانيّة؛ يمكن أن تؤثر في الألمان, وينبغي أن تؤلّف رسالة في هذا الموضوع.    
سؤال:ما الوسائل المؤثّرة في الألمان؟ 
 جواب:هناك مجموعة من الوسائل التي نتبعها: 
1-تجسيد الحياة الاجتماعيّة الإسلاميّة؛ كالمخيّمات، وتكون فيها برامج تربويّة. ومشاركة الشخص في مخيم واحد لمدّة أسبوع يؤثّر فيه بشكل كبير. 
2-طباعة الكتب, وتوزيعها؛ لأن المراكز الإسلاميّة, لا تغطّي الحاجة. 
3-الندوات العلميّة, والمحاضرات. 
4-اللقاءات الكبيرة. ونحن نقيمها كل أربعة أشهر. 
5-الرحلات الجماعيّة في ألمانيا, وغيرها. 
6-إقامة معارض كتب، بعد الاستئذان من البلديّة. 
7-إقامة محاضرات, ويعلن عنها في يوم مفتوح, ويكون يوم الأحد. واليوم المفتوح معروف لدى الألمان، وقد خصص أوتوبيس للدعوة. 
8- إقامة معارض للوحات فنية فيها ما يدل على معان إسلاميّة تلفت النظر.  
أما الوسائل الإعلاميّة فقد ابتعدنا عنها لعدم وجود أشخاص يساعدوننا على نشر الحقائق الإسلاميّة من خلالها، وهذا الابتعاد تسبب في استغلال الآخرين لها, وتفوقهم باستغلالها.  
وأرى ختاماً أن أهم الوسائل لنشر الإسلام, وتبيانه في ألمانيا؛ هو إنشاء مدارس إسلاميّة فيها.    
سؤال:هل تظن أن الحجّة قد قامت على أهل أوروبّا بالدعوة إلى الإسلام، وبخاصّة ألمانيا؟   
جواب:أغلب الأوروبيون يعرفون عن الإسلام أفكاراً مشوّهة، ولا أرى أن الحجّة قد قامت عليهم. وأغلب المسلمين فيها لا يطبّقون الإسلام، ولذلك لا توجد القدوة الحسنة التي يراها الناس. ولو أراد الإنسان أن يبحث عن الحق فأمامه مئات الأديان والفلسفات، وتوجد التيارات المضادّة, والقدوة السيئة، وعليه فإن البيان النظري نفعه قليل مع انعدام القدوة الحسنة.    
سؤال :ما المشكلات التي تواجهونها في الدعوة إلى الإسلام؟ 
جواب:عدم وجود الشخص المسلم الذي يبذل نفسه, وماله في العمل؛ للإسلام، وأغلب الذين اعتنقوا الإسلام, إنما اعتنقوه بأسباب عمليّة, وقدوة حسنة, وعلاقات اجتماعيّة. فمثلاً الدار – أي الجمعيّة – لا تقبل المساعدات الرسميّة بسبب نظرة الناس هنا إلى من يقبل تلك المساعدات، حيث يتهمونه بأنه عميل للدولة المساعدة، ولهذا فإن المساعدات التي تردنا فرديّة أو اشتراكات من المسلمين. والذي يشارك في نشاطات المركز، كالدورة التي تقام في الصيف مثلاً، يدفع عشرة ماركات يوميّاً، والذين يسكنون في الدار يدفعون أجرة لتغطية تكاليف الصيانة وغيرها. وفكّرنا في موضوع استثماري, فاشترينا فندقاً صغيراً للمسلمين، ولم ينجح المشروع كما نريد؛ لأنّه لا يقصد من قبل الزوار إلا في بعض الأوقات. 
ونحن حين اشترينا الدار, فوقف الناس – ومن ضمنهم عمدة القرية - ضدّنا, وحاولوا منعنا من مزاولة النشاطات الدعوية في القرية، إلا أن تصرف الأخوة, ومعاملة الناس بالحسنى دفع أهل القرية, ومنهم العمدة إلى أن يعاملوننا بالمثل.    
سؤال:كيف تنظر لمستويات الدعاة والمدعوين؟ 
جواب:الدعاة لا بد أن يكونوا على مستوى؛ يناسب المدعوين, وكل مستوى من المدعوين له من الدعاة ما يناسبه؛ ولكن قد لا يؤثر الداعية الذي هو من أعلى الطبقات الاجتماعيّة في مدعوين من أقل الطبقات، وقد يؤثر الداعية الصغير فيمن هو أعلى طبقة.    
سؤال:ماذا عن الجاليات المسلمة في ألمانيا؟ 
 جواب:أكثر تجمّع للمسلمين هنا هو تجمّع الأتراك، ويوجد في ألمانيا العرب المشرقيّون، والعرب المغربيون، والباكستانيّون (أكبر تجمّع لهم يوجد في فرانكفورت), والإندونيسيون. وعدد المسلمين في ألمانيا يقدّر بمليونين. وعدد المسلمين الألمان نحو عشرة آلاف. وقد سعينا للحصول على عناوين المسلمين الألمان، فلم نحصل إلا على ألف عنوان فقط، مع أننا نجد الكثير من المسلمين في المدن والقرى.  كما أن للإيرانيين مسجد كبير في مدينة هامبورج، أسس في عهد الشاة, ولهم فيه نشاط؛ لأن القائمين عليه شخصيّات مهمّة، حتّى إن بعض أئمّة المسجد صاروا من كبار رجال الثورة الإيرانية.  
وبعض الألمان يدخلون الإسلام عن طريق الشيعة. والمجتمع الإسلامي في هذا البلد, هو مجتمع مصغّر للعالم الإسلامي بتنوعاته, من حيث المذاهب الفقهيّة، والتنظيمات الدينية, كالطرق الصوفية, وغيرها، وهذا ما يجعل وضعنا الدعوي أصعب من وضع أي بلد إسلامي أخر. وتوجد هنا تجمّعات صوفيّة ألمانيّة، فالألماني يعتنق الإسلام بنيّة طيّبة, ولو عن طريق الصوفيّة، ولكن بعض الذين يصلون إلى درجة اجتماعيّة معيّنة من الصوفيين، كالمشايخ الذين يكاد الناس يعبدونهم، تكون أغراضهم ماديّة لا دينية. 
وعلى مستوى أخر؛ فإن الحكومة الألمانيّة, ترحّب بالقاديانيّين, وتمنحهم اللجوء السياسي، وقد أصبح لهم تجمعات, ونشاطات في كل مكان، حتّى في القرى الصغيرة, وللبهائيّة أيضاً نشاط ملحوظ، ومركزهم في مدينة فرانكفورت.    
سؤال:هل يمكن أن تفتحوا مدرسة كاملة لأبناء المسلمين تجمع بين منهج الإسلام, واللغة العربية, والمنهج الألماني؟ 
جواب:ليس ذلك صعباً، والذي ينقصنا هو الإمكانيات البشريّة, والماديّة.   
سؤال:هل يمكن للمسلمين أن يحصلوا من الحكومة الألمانيّة على ساعات إذاعيّة, أو تلفزيونيّة؛ لنشر أفكارهم الإسلاميّة؟ 
جواب:هذا صعب في ألمانيا، ولكن لو اجتهد المسلمون في طلب بعض الأوقات, فقد تحصل الموافقة بشروط معيّنة. 
وختم الأخ محمد صديق بقوله: لو فهم المسلمون أن الدعوة إلى الإسلام واجبة عليهم, وقام كل واحد بالدعوة في موقعه؛ لنجحت الدعوة.        المصدر :    http://www.islamtoday.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المؤسسة الدينية والتدين في الغرب  د. عزالدين عناية  من الصواب عند تناول سوسيولوجيا الدين في الغرب التمييز بين قطاعي: المؤسسة الدينية كجهاز وظيفي توظيفي والتدين كظاهرة اجتماعية، معبرة عن تجربة روحية داخل وعي الفرد، لما بينهما من تغاير ولغرض الالمام الموضوعي والجلي بالأمر.
ففي الراهن الحالي تتلخص مجمل الاشكاليات التي تواجه المؤسسة الدينية الغربية، في مصدرين أساسيين: يعود الأول، الي فلسفة الدوغما التي تصوغ الرؤي وتحكم التوجهات وتضبط المواقف؛ والثاني، الي مظاهر تجليات فعل المؤسسة ونشاطها، وما تمليه عليها تاريخيتها الداخلية من جدل مع الأوضاع المحيطة بها. في ما يتعلق بفلسفة الدوغما، التي لا تزال تميز أكبر أجنحة المؤسسة الدينية الغربية، ألا وهي الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، برغم ما تتحدث فيه عن نفسها، وتسعي لاقناع الخارج به، من قطع شوط في التطور اللاهوتي والتبدل، بعد المجمع الفاتيكاني الثاني (1962 ـ 1965)، لم تغادر بؤرة مقولاتها القروسطية، المتلخصة في مقــولة لا خلاص خارج الكنيسة extra ecclesiam nulla salus ، في موقفها من الأديان الأخري. وارتباط المؤسسة الدينية المتين بجهاز الفعل السياسي، برغم ما هو شائع ظاهريا من فصل بين الدين والدولة، حولها الي مشهد اعلامي بارز موظَف، مولدا ذلك الارتباط خضوعا لمغريات الآلة المشهدية، التي أثرت علي استقلالية الرسالة الروحية، وأغرقتها في مُرائية تتناقض مع الشهود الفعلي لرسالة الناصري. ذلك الولاء الذي ارتضته المؤسسة جعلها تتطلع الي كسب سلطة خلقية، علي المجال الديني العالمي، تحوز فيه المرجعية العليا لكافة الأنماط الدينية، تماثل هيمنة الآلة السياسية البراغماتية، علي مجالي المصالح والمنافع. تتكفل فيها بفرز المشروع من اللامشروع، والصائب من الخاطئ، في حقلي الروحي والخلقي، وهو ما لخصه اللاهوتي الألماني السويسري المنشق هانس كونغ بالسعي لكسب احتكار الحقيقة المتعالية.
فحين تصير الدوغما وأخلاقياتها مشروطة، وجودا وعدما، بقوي زمنية تقدر قدرها، تكون عرضة لاندماج كلي ضمنها، مهما نأت ظاهرا عن ذلك، ومهما تظاهرت بالاستقلالية والحياد. والموقع الذي تضع المؤسسة الدينية نفسها اليوم فيه، ضمن لعبة آلة الهيمنة السياسية العالمية، أملي عليها عرض وجه انساني مسالم بنسق ديني مشروط بغيره، يتخفي فيه قبح وعنف آلة استغلال سياسية جبارة، تحركها وغيرها من الأدوات التابعة. فالشر لا يستطيع أن يأتي عاريا بل عادة ما تصحبه خلقية يلتف بها ولو كانت نقيضا لما يفعل.
وفي الزمن الذي ترتدي فيه المؤسسة الدينية ثوب ديمقراطية الاطار السياسي والحضاري الذي يحويها، تحـــاول التعــامل مع غيرها من الديانات والفضاءات الحــضارية بمنــطق البطرياركية. جاء في وثيقة صــادرة عن مجمــع عقيدة الايمان ـ Congregazione per la Dorina della Fede ـ، وهي أعلي الهيئات الفاتيكانية الساهرة علي العقيدة، ضمن تصريح Dominus Iesus ، بامضاء مفتش العقائد السابق، الكردينال جوزيف راتزينغر، الذي يشغل منصب الحبر الأعظم في حاضرة الفاتيكان في الراهن: بالتأكيد، تحوي مختلف التقاليد الدينية وتوفر عناصر دينية، متصلة بالله، وتمثل جانبا من عمل الروح القدس في قلوب البشر وفي تواريخ الشعوب والثقافات والأديان. فبالفعل، يمكن أن تؤدي، بعض الصلوات والطقوس في الأديان الأخري دورا في التحضير الانجيلي، بصفتها فرصا أو بيداغوجيات، تتأهل من خلالها القلوب للانفتاح لعمل الرب. لكن في حد ذاتها، لا يمكن نسبة أصلها لله ولا يمكن أن تتوفر فرص خلاص عبرها، بصفة الأمر حكرا علي الأسرار المسيحية، فلا يمكن تجاهل أن الطقوس الأخري، الممتزجة بالخرافات والأغاليط، تمثل عقبة فعلا أمام الخلاص .
فلئن تشهد المؤسسة تطويرا لنشاطها وتوسعا لنفوذها، غربيا وعالميا، فانه لم تصحبها انتعاشة للتدين في الداخل، برغم ما قد يتبادر للذهن من ارتباط آلي بينهما. فقد صارت الكنائس والشعائر والصلبان و الخرجات ـ المواكب الدينية التي تجتاح الطرقات الغربية أحيانا ـ فلكلورا شعبيا، كما أصبح رواد الكنائس، من السياح لا العباد، تجلبهم أشهر اللوحات والرسوم الفنية، التي تغص بها الكنائس لا أداء الصلوات أو القداس. كما تراجعت المفاهيم والمعاني الدينية في الواقع العملي بشكل لافت، وهنا اشكالية علاقة الدين بالتدين في الغرب، قلة من تراعيه وقلة من تسعي للاهتداء بتعاليمه، ولكن مقابل ذلك هناك نواة مؤسسية تستميت علي تأكيد حضوره الرمزي في الحياة. وهو ما يمكن تلخيصه بنفوذ حضور المؤسسة وتحلل التدين.
في الوجه الآخر لنشاط المؤسسة الدينية في الغرب، منذ أن أعيد رسم علاقة الكنيسة بالدولة، علي اثر معركة الفصل الدامية بينهما، تم تدشين الف جديد، حصلت علي اثره تركيبة جديدة في علاقة الديني بالمدني، لا تستند للاقصاء بل الي التنسيق وتقاسم الأدوار. التزمت المؤسسة الدينية فيها بأنشطة فاعلة داخل النسق الاجتماعي العام، لعل أبرزها اسداء نعوت القداسة و التطويب ، التي تمنح لاضفاء الكاريزما علي بعض الأفراد لغاية تمرير خط ايديولوجي من ورائهم. لذلك يلاحظ الكم الهائل ممن أعلنهم البابا الراحل كارول ووجتيلا قديسين ومطوبين، بلغت أعدادهم بالتوالي 476 و 1314، في حين لم يتجاوز مجموع ما أقره البابوات السابقون، عبر تاريخ الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، 300 قديس و1310 مطوبين.
كما احتفظت الكنيسة بدور خلقي في السياسة، غالبا ما قادته تنظيمات كنسية عالمية شبه حزبية مثل: أوبوس داي و فكولاري و سانت أيجيديو و كومونيون وليبرسيون و رينيوم كريستي و ليجيوناري كريستيس ، تدعم تكتلات دولية أو تساند أحزابا أو تساهم في انشاء تحالفات، مع تجنب الاغراق المباشر في الفعل السياسي. وقد وجدت الكنيسة نفسها، ضمن هذا الدور، أقدر فعلا علي التأثير في المجالات الاجتماعية والسياسية، في مختلف التكتلات السياسية من أقصي يمينها الي أقصي يسارها، في الداخل والخارج.
وضمن لعبة تقاسم الأدوار تلك، احتفظت الكنيسة بدور في غاية الخطورة، في مجال السياسة العالمية، يدعم ويخدم الاستراتيجية الغربية العامة، خصوصا فيما اتصل منه بانتقاد الكتل الحضارية الكبري المشكلة للعالم: كالكتلة الاسلامية، والكتلة الكنفشيوسية، والكتلة الهندية، والكتلة المسيحية الأرثوذكسية، التي لا زالت تعاني تناقضا مع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.
فقد خلصت المؤسسة الدينية أن مهمتها في مواجهة التحديات الدينية والحضارية الخارجية، وأنه لن يتيسر لها ذلك الا بدعم من قوي الفعل العلماني، عبر مسايرتها والتنسيق معها، وتجنب أي تناطح في ذلك. وحتي وان اختلفت معها في الموقف من بعض أمور الشأن الداخلي الغربي، كما تجلي من خلال رفض مسودة الدستور الأوروبي الذي يساوي بين المسيحية والديانات الأخري بالقارة الأوروبية، أو من حيث التحكم ببعض الفضاءات وصبغها بصبغة دينية أو الهيمنة عليها، فانها تتحاور معها وتضغط بوسائلها، وتتجنب أي تعنت متشدد معها.
كما تبقي نظرة تلك المؤسسة احتكارية للفضاء الاجتماعي المهيمنة عليه، لذلك برغم أن الاسلام مثلا يمثل الديانة الثانية في عديد البلدان يبقي غير معترف به في العديد منها، كديانة قانونية، ويتعمق ذلك في البلدان ذات التقليد الكاثوليكي، فمثلا في ايطاليا التي تجمع أكثر من مليون مسلم يبقي مسجد المركز الاسلامي بروما الوحيد المعترف به قانونيا، وتبقي كل المساجد الأخري غير قانونية، تلك احدي تناقضات الديمقراطية الغربية عندما يتعلق الأمر بأتباع الرسول محمد (ص).
وتحاول المؤسسة الدينية، في التاريخ المعاصر، وخصوصا منها تفرعها الكاثوليكي والانجيلي الأمريكي، أن تبقي الحربة المتقدمة للغرب في الاشارة أو التنديد أو التنبيه للعقل السياسي، من نقاط الحذر والانتقاد للعالم الاسلامي أو العالم الكنفشيوسي وغيرها من الفضاءات الحضارية الخارجة عن سيطرتها وهيمنتها. فنظرا لما تملكه تلك المؤسسة من مقدرات علمية، ومراصد دبلوماسية، وارتباطات مع أقليات دينية، كما الشأن في العالم الاسلامي، تحاول من خلالها صنع الحدث الاشكالي الذي يُنتَقَد منه. وضمن لعبة التوظيف تلك، نجد مسيحيي الشرق غالبا ما أخطأوا التقدير، حين اعتبروا الغرب حامي المسيحية، ولم يدركوا أنه مجموعة من المصالح الوطنية المختلفة، استغلت مسيحيي الشرق لتفتيت الامبراطورية العثمانية سابقا، وفي أيامنا لصياغة توازنات قوي لصالح الغرب في منطقة الشرق الأوسط الحساسة.
أما في ما يتعلق بمسألة التدين في الغرب سأتناول الأمر من خلال معاينات مباشرة للفضاء السوسيوديني: لقد لفت انتباهي الالحاح المفرط في السنوات الأخيرة علي الهوية الدينية اليهودية المسيحية، والأمر ما كان مطلبا شعبيا بل مطلبا مؤسسيا، وكأن هناك هاجسا بتآكل الهوية وبتهديد صامت وخفي لها. لذلك يشتد الاصرار علي تثبيت الرموز الدينية بشتي الأشكال. وأنا جالس أفكر في صياغة هذا المقال، في احد المقاهي المطلة علي ميدان بيازا دلا ريبوبليكا في وسط روما، لفت انتباهي شعار مكتوب بالحرف البارز، متكرر علي أطراف عديد الحافلات روما مدينة مسيحية ، فارتبط في ذهني تخيل ذلك الشعار مرسوما علي حافلات القاهرة أو الجزائر أو دمشق، فماذا سيكون رد فعل السائح الأجنبي، هل سيختزل ذلك في انتشار الأصولية والتشدد، أم سيعتبر ذلك من باب التعبير عن هوية البلد والمحافظة عليها لا غير؟ في مقابل ذلك الالحاح الرمزي الذي تبثه المؤسسة، ألتفت لحضور الدين في الأفراد، فاذا القلوب صحاري قاحلة، تواري منها التدين بمدلوله الروحي الطهري، وصار الفرد في لهث متواصل لتحقيق متعه وكسبه المادي، دون مراعاة قيم الدين وتعاليمه. وحتي بعض الممارسات التي توحي في الظاهر بمدلول ديني، تأتي متناقضة أصلا مع حقيقتها، فعقود الزواج التي تعقد في الكنائس، بعد دفع أجرتها بحسب أسعار الكنائس الفخمة الباهظة والشعبية الأقل تكلفة، حيث تدخل العروس مرتدية الحجاب الأبيض، رمز العفة والعذرية والطهارة من الخطايا فيما مضي، والذي صار شاهدا علي تقليد اجتماعي مفتقد لمضمونه؛ وبالمثل طقوس الممات، المدفوعة الأجرة أيضا، فهي تؤدي علي الموتي من الملاحدة والمضادين للكنيسة أيضا، والأمر ليس من باب التسامح والرحمة والعفو، بل يجري ضمن نسق دورة اجتماعية تقليدية تستوجب وتستدعي القيام بتلك المراسم لا غير، وفي حل من أي ارتباط ولائي لعقائد المؤسسة. الأمر شبيه أيضا في ما يتعلق بطقس التثبيت ، الذي يمارس في الكاثوليكية علي الصبية، وهو طقس يلي طقس التعميد، فغالبا ما يتم اختيار أميمة، بمثابة أم رمزية، للصبي أو الصبية، تكون رفيقة وأنموذجا اجتماعيا ودينيا للمثبَت أو المثبَتة، والحال أن المهدي والمهتدي في قارب التيه معا. لقد اشتكت لي أميمة، قائلة: ماذا سأعلم هؤلاء الصبية دينيا وأنا ملحدة أرفض الكنيسة وتعاليمها وقد تم اختياري لأداء تلك المهمة!؟
ذلك الحضور الشكلي والفلكلوري للدين، والذي صار سائدا، أفقد الممارسات الدينية معناها، حتي تقلصت أو كادت تنعدم حدود الفصل بين المقدس والمدنس. فقد صادف أن دخلت يوما مرحاضا في منزل عائلة ايطالية لقضاء حاجتي، فهالني ما رأيته، وجدت الكتاب المقدس، بشقيه: العهد القديم والعهد الجديد داخل بيت الراحة، سألت عن سبب تواجده فقيل لي يُتلهي بقراءته أثناء التغوط!
عملية تفريغ المقدس من شحناته، المتمثلة في المهيب والعجيب والغريب، بحسب تعبير أوتو رانك، حولت الرمز الديني في الغرب الي معتاد اجتماعي، فأن تمارس مومس الفحش وتحمل الصليب في رقبتها، ما عاد يمثل تناقضا مع أبعاد الدين الخلقية، بل صار معبرا عن واقع فراغ المقدس من شحناته وعليائه ونقاوته، مما حوله الي متاع دنيوي مبتذل.
والحقيقة أن الواقع السوسيوديني الغربي يدفع الانسان بعنف نحو تفريغه من التدين، ان لم نقل باتجاه الالحاد والعداء للدين. فالدين المؤسسي واهية صلة ارتباطه بالفرد، وفي مقابل ذلك يربطه جسر متين مع السلطة ومراكز النفوذ، من خلال تقاسم أدوار لدفع التحديات الآتية من الدوائر الحضارية الخارجية، ولعل دائرة الحضارة الاسلامية هي أشد ما يقلق الغرب اليوم. ويتجلي اغتراب المؤسسة الدينية في الغرب عن جحافل المسيحيين في تناقض المواقف بينهما مما يتعلق بمسائل الأحوال الشخصية، في شؤون الطلاق والزواج والأسرة والحياوة الخلقية البيوايتيك والاعتراف بزواج الجنسيين المثليين، خصوصا في جنوب أوروبا، وما تلاقيه من تشدد ومطالبة بالتسريح بينهما.
والنمط الذي خلفه استهلاك الدين لم تنحصر آثاره بالمجال الداخلي، بل انعكس ذلك أيضا علي رؤية الآخر، فالغربي من داخل تجربة الدين المأزومة لديه يتعامل مع الأوضاع الدينية الخارجية، فهو لا يتصور تواجد علاقة اجتماعية دينية عادية ومتزنة تتجاوز ما اختبره تاريخيا وما يعيشه حاليا. لذلك بمجرد تطلع الغربي علي فضاء ديني خارجي تحضر لديه اشكالياته الداخلية المتراكمة مع الدين ليتصورها اشكاليات كونية، وعادة ما ينجر عن احتكاكه بالآخر أن يتبدل أكثر عنفا وحنقا، لما صيغت حول ذلك الآخر تاريخيا من صور نمطية ولما رسمت بشأنه عديد اللوحات البشعة، لذلك تري الغربي أكثر شراسة في انتقاد المقدس الاسلامي من انتقاده مقدساته الداخلية، نظرا لما يرتبط به دين الآخر من عداء وصراع في لاوعيه التاريخي، وكذلك لضعف الحماية المؤسسية للدين الخارجي المتواجد بالداخل.
فعلاقة المجتمع بالدين لدي الآخر، غالبا ما تشابه الأمر علي الغربي في معالجتها، لحظة خروجه من فضائه التقليدي، اذ بتبدل آليات العلاقة الرابطة بين الفرد والتدين والمجتمع والدين، الا ويجد الغربي نفسه خارج معتاده الرؤيوي، فتجده يصدر الاتهامات والنعوت السلبية أو التحليلات المغتربة. لعل أبرز مظاهر ذلك ما ترافق مع موجة العمليات الاستشهادية في فلسطين، والتي عادة ما خلص المحلل الغربي أن الاستشهادي، الذي ينعته بالكاميكاز، يأتي العملية وهو مهووس بأربعين حورية تترقبه عند باب الجنة. والحق أن غياب الالمام بفلسفة الشهادة لدي الآخر وباشكالياته السياسية والاجتماعية، هي ما تجعله يغرق في مخيال مفرط في الجنسانية، يعيش رهينا له، فيحاول اسقاطه علي الآخر. 
ذلك غيض من فيض من أوجه مآسي الدين المنغلق، الذي يعاني منه عصرنا، حيث لا يري العالم الا من داخل التجربة الدينية الذاتية، لذلك تبقي الحاجة ملحة لتشييد الدين المنفتح. 
* أستاذ بجامعة لاسابيينسا بروما

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الاسلام والغرب.. من الاحتكاك إلى الاختراق    * حسن السعيد  
منذ عودة الاسلام إلى المسرح السياسي، واستئناف دوره الميمون.. والعديد من الدوائر المعنية بادارة الصراع منشغلة ـ إلى حد الانهماك ـ بتسخين قضايا سبق وأن سجلت حضورها في تاريخ الفكر، وخاصة على مدى القرنين الأخيرين.
وبديهي، أن ينصب الاهتمام حول علاقة الشرق بالغرب، أو بعبارة أدق: علاقة الغرب بالاسلام، إذ ما يزال الجدل محتدماً، حول هذه النقطة، مع ضرورة التذكير أن هناك جهات معلومة، وأخرى خفية تحاول دفع الأمور إلى مديات مخيفة من التصعيد، والتعقيد، فالتصادم.
وليس بخافٍ، ان التلاقي بين الاسلام والغرب ـ بما هما نموذجان حضاريان ـ قد خضع لقاعدة الهجوم والهجوم المضاد المباشرين، على خارطة واضحة المعالم، وفي فترات زمانية غير متباعدة نسبياً.
على أن من الواضح تماماً، أن الغرب لم يكن هو التحدي الأول الذي واجه الاسلام وإن كان ذلك لا يعفينا من الاعتراف بأنه الأخطر. فلقد مرت فترات من الخطر الشديد ـ كما يقول برنارد لويس ـ كان الاسلام مهدداً فيها، في الوقت نفسه، من الشرق والغرب، غير أن الاسلام تغلب عليها، واجتازها دون أن يتأثر. جاءه الأتراك غزاة فاتحين، فتحولوا إلى مسلمين مؤمنين، وتمثلهم المجتمع الاسلامي الكبير، فانصهروا في بوتقته، وكانوا هم أنفسهم من أقوى أعمدة الاسلام التي أقامت مجتمعاً متدهوراً كاد يفنى اجتماعياً وسياسياً. وبهذه القوة والحيوية تمكن الاسلام من الصمود، بل من دحر غزوات أعدائه الصليبيين الذين جاءوه من الغرب.
ثم واجه الاسلام، بعد ذلك، ضربتين، أشد وأقصى وأحدث وأخطر فلقد سُحق الشرق الاسلامي مرتين، واحتله الغزاة الأجانب الذين سيطروا عليه بقوة السلاح. وعلى الرغم من أنهم لم يستطيعوا تحطيم حضارته الاسلامية القديمة الأصول، فإنهم (لغّموا) ثقة الذين صانوا هذه الحضارة بأنفسهم، وهكذا حولوا وجهتهم نحو اتجاهات جديدة.
أولى هاتين الضربتين، كانت الغزو المغولي في أواسط آسيا، التي حطمت الخلافة القائمة، وأخضعت للمرة الأولى، منذ عهد النبوة، قلب العالم الاسلامي لحكم غير اسلامي.. أما الثانية فهي: تأثير الغرب الحديث.
والذي يبدو أن الضربة الثانية كانت أقصى وأشد خطراً من الأولى. فقد استطاع الاسلام بقوته الذاتية أن يؤثر في التتار (المنتصرين) ويجذبهم إلى ساحته، فتقع المعجزة الاسلامية، ويدخل التتار في دين الله أفواجاً، ويسجل التاريخ ـ مرة أخرى ـ اعتناق الغالبين دين المغلوبين.
أما الضربة الثانية، فما زال العالم الاسلامي كله يقاسي آلامها، ويعاني آثارها إلى اليوم. ومن نافلة القول أن نذكر بأن ذلك ما كان ليحدث، لولا وجود أسباب ودواع (منها الداخلية ومنها الخارجية)، وهي ما أطلق عليها المفكر الاسلامي (مالك بن نبي) ظاهرة (القابلية للاستعمار)، وفيما يخص الطرف الثاني من المعادلة فان طلائع المستعمر قد جاست ديارنا واطلعت على خبايانا، ومن ثم دخلت (بيت العنكبوت) ـ كما تسميه الجاسوسة البريطانية (غرترودبل) ـ لتتعرف على خيط فيه!
وهنا، نجد أنفسنا ملزمين باثارة التساؤلات المشروعة والملحة:
كيف تم ذلك الاختراق الكبير ومتى؟
وما هي الأساليب التي مكنت الغرب من التسلل إلى ديارنا؟
وماذا عن: الأهداف، والخلفيات، والأبعاد؟
ثم ـ وهذا مربض الفرس بالنسبة لمسار البحث ـ من هم أخطر اللاعبين في هذه اللعبة الكبرى؟
وما هي الطرائق التي تذرعوا بها، وتدرعوا فيها ـ متنكرين ـ كغطاء مناسب لمهماتهم السرية الكبرى؟!
ان بعض الجواب نجده في المانشيتات وهي تتصدر، اليوم، صفحات كبريات الصحف الغربية، وفي تعليقات نشرات الأخبار، وفي عناوين الندوات المتواصلة التي تنظمها ـ عاد ـ مراكز لابحوث الاستراتيجية ذات الصلة الوثيقة بمراكز القرار، وفي تصريحات هذا السياسي اللامع، وتحليلات ذلك (الاستراتيجي) المرموق.. الخ والتي بجمعها ـ على تعدد مشاربها ـ هذا القلق المتزايد من امكانية أن يستأنف الاسلام مسيرته ثانية.
كما ونجده في هذا التخريب واسع النطاق، والتشويه المتضمن هذا التحقير المستمر المذهل للاسلام كمنظومة من منظومات الإيمان، باعتراف أحد كبار الخبراء الذين تعتمدهم أوساط الغرب الأكاديمية وهو البرت حوراني.
ونجده أيضاً في تعامل الخبراء الأكاديميين الغربيين المتخصصين في الاسلام مع الاسلام، إذ تناولوا ـ وما يزالون ـ في الغالب الأعم، هذا الدين وثقافاته المتنوعة ضمن اطار ايديولوجي اصطنعوه، ا, هو اطار مقرر ومحدد ثقافياً، اطار مفعم بالانفعالات العاطفية والتحيز الدفاعي، بل بالاشمئزاز أحياناً، وقد جعلت هذه الخلفية ـ أو هذا الاطار ـ فهم الاسلام أمراً عسير المنال.
ونجده ـ على أرض الواقع ـ في هذا (التدافع الحضاري) ـ كما يحلو للبعض تسميته ـ هنا وهناك، فمن الاعتداءات المتكررة على الجمهورية الاسلامية ومذابح الابادة الجماعهية لمسلمي البوسنة، إلى مثيلاتها في الشيشان، وصبرا وشاتيلا، وآسام، وعاصفة الصحراء وتداعياتها المرعبة.. وأخيراً وليس آخراً في (قانا) آخر الأدلة الثبوتية على ضلوع الغرب في خطة التآمر على الاسلام، وفي اللحظة التي ينطلق فيها صوت (من داخل الغرب) يتحدى مؤامرة الصمت هذه، تصبح الايديولوجية والأصول العرقية هي الموضوع الرئيس حيث تنهال عليه شتى التهم، ويعرّض إلى ضغوط هائلة وارهاب فكري، من قبيل ما يتعرض له اليوم المفكر الفرنسي المسلم (رجاء غارودي) في أعقاب نفيه حصول مجازر ضد اليهود في كتابه الأخير (الخرافات التي ترتكز عليها السياسة الإسرائيلية). وقد وصف (غارودي) الهجمة الشرسة التي تستهدفه قائلاً: (ما أتعرض له الآن أشبه بعلميات الشنق (في الأشجار دون محاكمة) التي كانت سائدة في أميركا زمن رعاة البقر).
كل هذا يجري في عالم الغرب، في الوقت الذي يدير فيه هذا الغرب عينيه وبلا مبالاة، إن لم يكن بشماتة، عما يدور من مجازر، يندى لها جبين البشرية، على بعد خطوات من قلب أوروبا ونعني بها الجرائم التي ارتكبت ضد الانسانية في البوسنة.
والواقع ـ حسب ادوارد سعيد ـ أنك لا تجد شيئاً في دراسة الاسلام (حرّاً) ولا تقرره الضغوط الملحة المعاصرة.. وما أبعد هذا عن الموضوعية غير السياسية التي يزعمها كثير من الباحثين المستشرقين فيما يقومون به، فضلاً عما تعنيه هذه الصورة المختزلة للاسلام من دلالات وخلفيات، وتلا ذلك، تكمن عاقبة أخرى في استمرار الاحاطة بمعنى الاسلام أو رسالته وتطويقه وقولبته.
نعم، إن هذا (بعض الجواب) ـ كما ذكرنا ـ أما ظلال الجواب ـ على صعوبته غير اليسيرة ـ فيمكن تلخيصه بما يقوله الدكتور سمير سليمان: (ان محاولات تطويق الشرق الاسلامي لابتلاعه بالقوة، واستغلال ثرواته، ونقض مشروعه الكوني، وتخريب أصوله بعد استهلاك انجازاته الحضارية. ان هذه المحاولات، ليست من المستحضرات الايديولوجية المتأخرة زمانياً، بل هي مشروع قديم أنجزت وعوده الكبرى بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى).
ولو حاولنا تتبع كل خيوط هذه المؤامرة، أو ما يعبّر عنها بنظرية التواطؤ الكبرى، فإن ذلك فوق الطاقة، فضلاً عن أنه يحتاج جهداً ووقتاً، لا نملك من مستلزماتها ما يكفي لانجاز هكذا مشروع واسع، وحتى لو توافر هذان العاملان، وما سبقهما، فان عقبة كأداء تحول دون المضي في إنجاز المشروع على أتم وجه، بسبب أن الكثير من ملفات الاختراق الغربي للمشرق الاسلامي لم يُسمح حتى الآن بالاطلاع عليه، رغم مرور الزمن الطويل عليه. ان ذلك يعتبر من الأسرار الاستراتيجية العليا، التي لا يمكن ـ بأية حال ـ التفريط بها، أو التهاون في التعاطي معها. ولكن ذلك، لا يثنينا من المضي في تسليط بعض الأضواء الكاشفة على عملية (الاختراق) تلك. ومما لا يخفى على الباحثين والدارسين أن الصرح الشامخ للمسيرة الاسلامية قد تعرض لكثير من الأعاصير التي فتحت العيون على وجود تشققات وتصدعات في بنيانها الضخم، ونبعت بهذا القدر أو ذاك من النمط المجتمعي الاسلامي بكل ما حمله في داخله من صراعات.. وما خاض مع خارجه من معارك، وما عرفه من اختراقات، وما مارسه من كفاح ضد هذه الاختراقات، ولعل ما شهده القرن التاسع عشر والقرن العشرون، من اجتياح صليبي واسع النطاق، هو آخر ما شهده المجتمع الاسلامي، من مواجهات تسببت في انقطاع مساره التاريخي، في كل الميادين، وفي مختلف أنماط الحياة، حيث عكف المستعمر على تفتيت وحدة الأمة وتمزيق جسدها الواحد إلى أجزاء، على أساس يقترب غالباً من كياناتها التي سبقت مجيء الاسلام، وطفق يزرع فيها نمطاً اجتماعياً اقتصادياً (حديثاً) تدعمه دولة التجزئة من أجل قطع الصلة أو التواصل بالنمط المجتمعي الاسلامي.  - الاختراق الحضاري: 
انه الغزو المتعدد الجبهات، والمتنوع الأنماط: عسكرياً، وسياسياً، واقتصادياً.. وفكرياً. بمعنى أنه اختراق حضاري وليس أمنياً، أو سياسياً، كما يبدو لأول وهلة! ولا ريب في أن الاحتلال العسكري، والتحكم السياسي، والنهب الاقتصادي اجراءات أساسية في فرض السيطرة الاستعمارية، لأن الغرب ما كان باستطاعته أن يُحكم قبضته على بلاد العرب والمسلمين إلا من خلال العنف العسكري بداية، ثم إحكام السيطرة السياسية والاقتصادية، ولكن ذلك ما كان كل شيء، لأن قادة الغرب من سياسيين ومفكرين ومنظرين أدركوا أن إحكام تلك القبضة، يتطلب ما هو أبعد وأعمق وأقوى. لقد أدركوا أن الأمر يتطلب تحطيم أسس المقاومة الداخلية واقامة أسس لتبعية دائمة وقيمة.
تلك هي أبرز ملامح المؤامرة ـ الغزو.. ولعل من أخطر وسائلها القديمة ـ الجديدة اليوم، إنما تكمن في محاولات الاختراق للمؤسسات الاسلامية، ومواقع العمل الاسلامي، ومحاولة الانحراف بها من الداخل، لاخراجها من الاسلام، أو لحملها على ممارسات تشوه صورتها.. ولقد تبين أن طرح القيم الثقافية والسياسية في بلاد المسلمين كان لوناً من الغزو، لتحيق العمالة الحضارية، والثقافية، التي تمكن وتقود للعمالة السياسية.. ومحاولات هذا الاختراق الثقافي، ستبقى دائمة ومستمرة.
تلك هي حكاية الاختراق، والتي لعب فيها الاستشراق دوراً بارزاً في تشكيل اطار ابتدعته العواطف والأهواء والانحياز والمصالح السياسية. ومن هنا لا يعده بعض الباحثين بأنه أشد انحيازاً من غيره من العلوم الانسانية والاجتماعية وحسب، بل إنه مؤدلج ملوث بأدران العالم.
وهكذا كان (البناء الاستشراقي)، في بعض مجالاته، حصيلة ونهاية لصدام الغرب مع الشرق، وهو مزيج من العداء السياسي والكراهية.. ان الرحالة والمستشرقين كانوا مقتنعين بانتماءاتهم إلى امبراطوريات استعمارية.. والاستشراق نوع من الارتباط المصلحي بين كتاب أفراد وبين مؤسسات استعمارية، طموح لمعرفة الشرق، من أجل امتداد تلك الامبراطوريات إلى ما وراء البحار.
وخلاصة القول: ان قوى الغرب الاستعمارية، كانت كالانسان الذي يعمل على فتح شهيته للطعام عبر عملية (القضم والهضم والضم) فلابد من مقبلات، ولم يكن جيش المستشرقين وكتاباتهم سوى تلك المقبلات التي فتحت شهية الاستعمار الغربي في بلادنا، أو بالأحرى (جهاز الرصد المتقدم للادارة الاستعمارية التي هي صاحبة مصالح ومطامع حقيقية في المنطقة الاسلامية).  - بدايات التعرف على الشرق: 
في هذا السياق، بدأ الغربيون بالتدفق صوب المشرق الاسلامي، وبشكل تصاعدي ملحوظ.. وخاصة منذ النصف الأول من القرن السابع عشر، حيث شهد عدداً متزايداً من العلماء، والتجار، والرحالة الذين اهتموا بالمشرق الاسلامي. وقبل أن يمر وقت طويل حتى توافد إلى الشرق عدد كبير من الرحالة والكتاب والشعراء والرسامين والمصورين والمغامرين والعملاء الأوروبيين لا يمكن ذكرهم جميعاً هنا.
ومنذ القرن الثامن عشر، بدأ في تاريخ الريادة إلى شبه جزيرة العرب ما يمكن أن يسمى بالريادة الحقيقية، بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى، وكانت أهداف رواد هذه الفترة متعددة متباينة: فبعضهم كانت أغراضه سياسية، وبعض آخر كان من عشاق المغامرات.
وفي النصف الثاني من القرن التاسع عشر، ومع تزايد قوة أوروبا، وفي ظل تألق العصر الفيكتوري (نسبة إلى الملكة البريطانية فيكتوريا 1819-1901م والتي حكمت انكلترا منذ عام 1838م) تزاحمت، في الشرق، حملات واسعة النطاق، مؤلفة من مجموعات من الجامعيين، ورجال الأعمال والعسكريين، والموظفين، والمرسلين المبشرين، والفنيين والمغامرين.. الخ حيث انجذب العديد من هؤلاء إلى حياة الشرق الساحرة، وإلى أفق الصحراء الواسعة، وحياة البدو الحرة، وكأن الشرق (اكتشاف) جديد لديهم!
بعضهم جاء يبحث عن الغريب والطريف. وبعضهم عنا لحقيقة والحرية، وبعضهم عن الآثار ومعالم الكتاب المقدس. منهم مَن حمل النوايا التوسعية، وعمل لحساب حكومته. ومنهم مَ، جاء فقط يبحث عن المنطق.. تدفق لم يتوقف في القرون الماضية، خصوصاً في القرن التاسع عشر، لاستكشاف هذا الشرق القريب والبعيد في آن معاً: قريب في المسافة (إذا قورن بالهند والسند) وبعيد في عاداته وأعرافه وأنماط حياته وطبيعته.
لقد جاب العديد من هؤلاء (رجالاً ونساء) مناطق مختلفة، خلال مراحل مختلفة. وقام بعضهم بنشر الصور عن الأمكنة، التي زارها، وفي بضع الحالات عشقها ومات فيها.
ثمة ظاهرة مثيرة ولافتة للنظر، في الوقت نفسه، وقد رأينا تصاعد وتائرها، في القرن التاسع عشر وبدايات هذا القرن العشرين، تلك هي تظاهر عدد لا يستهان به من الغربيين الذين جاسوا الديار (وقد استوطن بعضهم فيها سنين عديدة) بالاسلام، وأطلقوا على أنفسهم أسماء اسلامية صارخة، فيما مكث قسم منهم في بيت الله الحرام بضع سنين، وانضوى قسم آخر إلى أروقة الأزهر والنجف، أما الباقون فقد توغلوا في عمق الصحراء، ودخلوا إلى (بيت العنكبوت) ـ كما تقول المس غرترودبل ـ ليتعرفوا على كل خيط فيه، إن لم يتمكنوا من النفوذ إلى ما تحت طبقات الابهام، على حد تعبير ادوارد سعيد.
وحيال هذه الظاهرة، تفاوتت الآراء، وتباينت الأحكام على النوايا الحقيقية الكامنة وراء اعتناق هؤلاء الاسلام. فهناك مَن يُحسن الظن بهؤلاء، وربما يشيد بهم، لأنهم أشهروا اسلامهم، ويعد ذلك إحدى (مناقبهم) المعتبرة.
وفي قبال ذلك، هناك مَن يشكك بهؤلاء، وينثر علامات الاستفهام على امتداد خطواتهم، منطلقاً وغايات، ولن يتردد لحظة عن اتهامهم بأنهم كانوا منغمسين في مهمات سرية، من قبيل تلك التي يطلق عليها (عملية اختراق)، خاصة وان جل هؤلاء كانوا خبراء شرقيين، أرسلوا إلى الشرق عملاء للامبراطورية (البريطانية)، وأصدقاء للشرق، وصائغين لبدائل سياسية بسبب معرفتهم الحميمة الخابرة للشرق والشرقيين.  - النوايا الخفية: 
وأياً كان الموقف النهائي ازاء هذه الظاهرة، وأياً كانت الحقيقة التي تكمن وراءها.. فإن من نافلة القول، أن نذكر بأن الخوض، في مثل هذه المحاولة، لا يخلو من مصاعب ومتاعب!
فإن المهمة أو قل المهمات التي انبرى لها هؤلاء (سواء أكانت المعلنة أو الخفية) ما يزال يكتنفها شيء غير يسير من الغموض، إذ لم يصلنا من تفصيلاتها سوى الجزء الطافي، فيما لا يزال جبل الجليد غاطساً! وحتى هذه اللحظة، بعد مرور عدة قرون، على الشروع بتلك المهمات!
وفي حدود علمنا، ليست هناك دراسة جادة مستقلة عن الموضوع، وكل ما هو موجود فعلاً إشارات عابرة ومتناثرة، هنا وهناك، لا تسمن ولا تغني عن جوع، فكان لزاماً جمع هذا الشتات، وإن كان الكثير منه، يختلف في الاتجاه العام، بيد أنه يصب، في النهاية، في مادة البحث.
إذن، الدراسة بكر، في هذا الاتجاه، وإن كانت هناك محاولة فإنها قد تطرقت إلى الموضوع بشكل عابر، ولم تجد نفعاً كبيراً.
وربما يُثار، هنا تساؤل: لماذا هذا النبش في القبور.. وقد تجاوز الزمن أمثال هذا الطراز من الموضوعات؟! وأي جدوى من وراء (نفض الغبار) عن ملفات أولئك المغامرين الغربيين، بعد كل هذه المدة المنصرمة، وهم يجوبون ربوع الشرق الاسلامي وفيافيه، ويخوضون تجربة فيها من المغامرة الشيء الكثير، ومن المهمات السرية الشيء الأكثر.. على أن ذلك كله أمسى في ذمة التاريخ.. والدنيا ـ ونحن نطرق بوابات القرن الحادي والعشرين ـ هي غير الدنيا ـ أيام العصر الفيكتوري!!
ورغم وجاهة التساؤل، بيد أن ما نريد تأكيد هو: ان مغامرات هؤلاء.. شملت رقعة جغرافية واسعة، من برلين إلى صنعاء، ومن دمشق إلى باريس، ومن بغداد إلى لندن، ومن جدة إلى موسكو، ومن فينا إلى بيروت. مسرح واسع لعب فيه كل هؤلاء الناس لعبهم بشروط لا تختلف كثيراً عن شروط اليوم، وإن كانت أكثر إثارة وخطراً. إلا أن أهم ما فيها، هو أن ما بدأه هؤلاء المغامرون الأوروبيون، قبل نحو قرنين، ما زال مستمراً في بلادنا إلى اليوم بأسماء جديدة، وللأهداف القديمة نفسها، كما يؤكد ذلك كاتب علماني عربي.
وعليه، قد يخطئ مَن يظن أن عصر الاكتشاف الأوروبي للعالم القديم قد انتهى، بعد أن أصبحت جميع الأمور واضحة جلية، وبعد أن تطورت وسائل الاتصالات والمواصلات. فالشعوب والحكومات يلتقي بعضها مع بعض في العديد من المناسبات، والعالم مفتوح على الجميع، ولكن التطور العلمي لا يعني بالنسبة للغربي معرفة كل شيء عن شعوب الشرق وعاداتهم. ولا يعني كذلك أن عامل الاثارة قد اختفى ليكف المغامرون عن خوض غمار البحث عن خفايا الشرق. وهو في النهاية لا يعني انتهاء المصالح، بل ازديادها وتشعبها وتواصل جذورها.
إن الشرق ما زال ملفوفاً بالغرائب والأسرار بالنسبة للغربيين، وان قصصاً وأساطير عديدة تُصاغ عنه، تدفع العديدين إلى تحمل مشاق البحث، ومخاطر التوغل في أعماق الشرق، لتكون باكورة الأعمال أدباً شيقاً، وملاحظات عميقة، ونظرات ذكية للتاريخ وواقع الحياة الشرقية بل لطبيعة العلاقة بين الشرق والغرب. وقد لا تختلف وسائل النقل، في القرون الماضية، عن الوسائل التي يستعملها مغامرون شباب أو كهول، في سبيل البحث عن الشرق. ولكن الغالب على أدب الرحلات الغربي، في وقتنا الحاضر، هو سرعة الحركة وسرعة الملاحظة.
ولدينا كتابان من هذا الأدب صدرا بالانجليزية مؤخراً، فالأول عنوانه: (سيراً على الأقدام إلى القرن الذهبي: مشياً إلى اسطنبول) لمؤلفه (جيسون كودوين) والثاني (ما وراء آرارات: رحلة في شرقي تركيا) لمؤلفته (بتينا سلبي) والمؤلفان من الرحالة البريطانيين المرموقين، فكلاهما زار جنوبي شرقي آسيا وجنوبها، وكتب عن الرحلات في هذه البلاد، وكلاهما يمتلك خلفية تاريخية (بالنسبة لكودوين) ودينية (بالنسبة لبتينا الحائزة على درجة علمية في الأديان) بالعالم الاسلامي. والأول زار أوروبا حتى تركيا سيراً على الأقدام، والثانية زارت تركيا، في محاذاة البحر الأسود، حتى آخر نقطة من شرقها، بدراجة هوائية.
وهنا بودنا أن نتساءل عن طبيعة هذا النمط الجديد من (الرحلات)، خاصة إذا ما أخذنا بنظر الاعتبار خلفية المؤلفين (التاريخية والدينية) والعلاقة بينهما وبين رحلتين شاقتين: إحداهما كانت سيراً على الأقدام.. والثانية بدراجة هوائية!!
وفي كل الأحوال، تبقى هذه الاثارة صفحة مثيرة، ينبغي التوقف عندها، لقراءة سطورها الأخيرة، التي تجرعنا من ثناياها مرارة الكأس، حتى الثمالة. وما زلنا نغص بعلقم ثمارها المرة، ونحس جميعاً بوطأتها الثقيلة. عبر هذه المواجهة الضارية (الخفية تارة والسافرة تارة أخرى) مع الصليبية الجديدة. لذا فان قدراً من المراجعة الواعية لما حدث ـ وما يزال يحدث في ديارنا ـ لهو ضرورة أمست ملحة، وعلى غاية من الأهمية، لكي نضع أقدامنا بشكل واثق، ونحن نستعيد خنادقنا، في هذه المواجهة الضارية (التي يستأنفها الغرب ضدنا، رامياً بكل ثقله المادي والمعنوي بالاتجاه المضاد لعرقلة الحالة الاسلامية وتدجينها ومن ثم إجهاضها)..ومن ثم لنستبين خطانا في التحرك المأمول.
إن مشهداً خلفياً لذيول تلك المؤامرة الكبر ى، الدائرة منذ عشرة قرون، نلحظها في الوقت الراهن عبر هذا التحالف (غير المقدس)، بين قلاع الصليبية الجديدة، متمثلة بوكرها اللاهوتي (الفاتيكان) وما يقوم به البابا (يوحنا بولس الثاني) من نشاط مسعور، لضرب الاسلام والمسلمين، بالتنسيق والتواطؤ مع زعيمة الاستعمار الجديد (أميركا) ومخابراتها المركزية، دون التقليل من أهمية التقارب الحاصل بين الصليبية (بشقيها البابوي والعلماني) وبين الصهيونية العالمية. (الأمر الذي يعيد إلى الذاكرة كل الحقد المتراكم عبر قرون مديدة، بكل ما حفلت به من عدائية، ومكر، واختراق، وتشويه، وإسقاط.. في غمار (اللعبة الكبرى) بكل قواها الفاعلة وأهدافها ومراميها ورهاناتها..
على أن الصورة تبقى مشوشة. مبهمة. ما لم نعمد إلى لململة أجزائها المبعثرة، وهذا ما يستدعي أن نواكب اللعبة أو قل بعض فصولها ومقاطعها المفصلية، ولو بشكل سريع، من بداياتها ومقدماتها المنهجية، حتى نهاياتها ونتائجها المحسومة. كل ذلك ضمن اطار سياقاتها التاريخية، وما قام به لاعبوها الكبار والصغار وهو ما نتركه لدراسات قادمة إن شاء الله.  http://www.balagh.com/mosoa/garb/qj0qr1a1.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مراد هوفمان: تجديد الإسلام سيأتي من الغرب       المنامة - حسام تمام**    
مراد هوفمان  
بوعي أو من دون وعي وقعنا في فخاخ المركزية وصرنا لا نرى الإسلام إلا في اللبوس العربية وربما تدثرها بعض الحواشي الشرقية، وغاب عنا أن الإسلام رسالة الله الأخيرة إلى العالمين دونما تمركز أو انحصار في بقعة جغرافية أو تجمع حضاري بعينه حتى لو كان مكة المكرمة مهبط الوحي. ونسينا أن العالم العربي وإن ظل رائدا في حمل رسالة الإسلام فإنه لا يحتكرها. فغاب عنا أن هناك أصواتا مختلفة واجتهادات أخرى خارج المكان العربي خاصة أن اللحظة التاريخية الراهنة لا تعرف العربية. 
شغلتني هذه القضية وحين قابلت المفكر الألماني المسلم مراد هوفمان في البحرين كانت فرصة أن أطرح عليه بعض التساؤلات في هذه المسألة. 
ومراد هوفمان (ولد في 6 يوليو 1931) لا يحتاج إلى الإطالة في التعريف به فهو سفير سابق لبلاده قضي أكثر من 30 عاما في العمل الدبلوماسي معظمها في بلاد إسلامية تعرف فيها على الإسلام حتى كان إشهاره الإسلام عام 1980 حدثا أثار اهتماما عالميا، وإلى جانب عمله الدبلوماسي كان لهوفمان إسهامات في الفكر الإسلامي بدءا من كتابه الشهير "الطريق إلى مكة" حتى بقية كتبه التي أثارت نقاشات كثيرة في العالم الإسلامي وأوربا مثل "الإسلام كبديل" و"الإسلام في الألفية الثالثة" و"مذكرات ألماني مسلم". 
تحدثنا في عدد من قضايا الفكر والفقه الإسلامي خارج المركزية العربية: سبب افتقاده لرؤية إنسانية عالمية تتسق ورسالة الإسلام الخاتمة، ضعف بل غياب إنتاج فقهي فكري غربي واعتماده بشكل رئيسي على الوافد من الشرق، فهمه لدعوة تجديد الخطاب الديني وحدود وطبيعة هذا التجديد وما إذا كان مرتبطا بالتطورات العالمية الأخيرة وانعكاساتها على الإسلام.   
** المحرر الثقافي لموقع إسلام أون لاين.نت- القسم العربي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مراد هوفمان: تجديد الإسلام سيأتي من الغرب   
الخطاب الإسلامي و11 سبتمبر - يبدو أن الحديث لا بد أن يبدأ وربما ينتهي مع الحدث الأكبر أو أحداث سبتمبر. فالبعض يؤرخ بالحادي عشر من سبتمبر لنهاية حقبة خطاب إسلامي تقليدي ويدعو لتدشين خطاب إسلامي جديد، فما رأيك؟ وهل توافق على تقسيم الخطاب الإسلامي إلى مرحلتين: ما قبل وما بعد سبتمبر؟ 
** لا أعتقد ذلك ولا أظن أن أحداث 11 سبتمبر هي في غاية الخطورة أو هي شيء مهم في تاريخ البشرية، فهي على الأقل ليست أكثر من أحداث أخرى مهمة على الأقل للأمريكيين مثل قصف اليابانيين لميناء بيرل هاربور في الحرب العالمية الثانية... هذه الأحداث (تفجيرات سبتمبر) ليست في غاية الأهمية ولكنها فقط أمر مهم، وسيكون (11 سبتمبر) يوما عالميا ثم تعود بعده الأمور لنصابها؛ فهي أزمة وستنقضي؛ وأعتقد أنها كانت لصالح الإسلام وستخدم مصلحة الإسلام بشكل عام، والدليل هو أن الناس بدءوا يحاولون فهم الإسلام ويسعون إلى البحث عنه وتفهمه.. وعلى سبيل المثال فإن ترجمة معاني القرآن التي قمت بتنقيحها باللغة الألمانية بيعت منها 40 ألف نسخة خلال سنة واحدة.. وهو رقم كبير جدا ويدل على أن الأحداث والصدمات الكبيرة تترجم في نهاية الأمر لصالح الإسلام والمسلمين. 
- لكنها بالتأكيد تركت تأثيرات عميقة على الفكر والخطاب الإسلامي وعلى صورة الإسلام أيضا خاصة مع الضغوط الأمريكية والحملة المتصاعدة على الإسلام؛ فكيف ترى هذا التأثير، وهل تعد آثاره ونتائجه سلبية أم إيجابية؟ 
** أنا في واقع الأمر أعيش هذه التأثيرات، وبالتأكيد فأنا كذلك أواجه شكوكا كبيرة حتى لو كنت من بين المسلمين الذين يلتزمون بالقوانين والقواعد والأنظمة في البلدان التي نعيش فيها.. فقد صار المتعارف عليه هو أنك كمسلم إن لم تكن إرهابيا فأنت "خلية إرهاب نائمة"! يعني أنك كمسلم تمثل دائما خطرا.. لذلك فعندما تسافر مثلا إلى أمريكا فإنك تعامل الآن بشكل مختلف؛ حيث يتم حجزك في المطارات وتنتظر حقائبك لعدة ساعات.. ولكن ما أريد أن أتحدث عنه وهو الأمر الإيجابي ما جرى بعد الأحداث مباشرة؛ ففي مؤتمر "الإسنا" وهو مؤتمر المسلمين في أمريكا الشمالية اجتمع نحو 42 ألف مسلم جاءوا من كل أمريكا الشمالية واجتمعوا في واشنطن وكان معظمهم من الشباب والسيدات اللاتي كن يرتدين الحجاب.. وهذا -في رأيي- هو الرد الإيجابي وهو عدم الاختفاء بل إثبات وجودك وتأكيد موقفك. 
- لكن ما هو تقييمك للخطاب الإسلامي الذي قدمه المسلمون من العالم الإسلامي ومن خارجه تجاه الغرب وغير المسلمين عموما في الفترة الماضية؟ 
** أعتقد أن الدعوة حتى تؤتي ثمارها يجب ألا تكون مركزية بل يجب أن تكون محلية، والسبب في ذلك هو أنه إذا تحدثت بالإسلام بلغة غريبة فإن الناس سيعتبرونه غريبا وسيعامل على أنه غريب، فلا يمكن أن تنشر دعوة إسلامية هندية في ألمانيا فكثيرا ما تصلنا كتب من باكستان والهند مطبوعة باللغة الإنجليزية، فيكون التجليد سيئا والكتابة مغلوطة ومليئة بالأخطاء والورق من نوع غير جيد.. وهو ما يؤدي إلى عزوف الناس عن قراءتها.. وهذه نقطة الضعف الأساسية في الخطاب الإسلامي تجاه الغرب؛ ولذلك ينبغي ألا تكون مستوردة بل لا بد أن تكون من منطلق محلي، بلغة الناس وتقرأ ثقافتهم وتعرف عادتهم حتى تستطيع أن تتحقق الدعوة بشكل فعال.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مراد هوفمان: تجديد الإسلام سيأتي من الغرب   الخطاب الإسلامي والقيم الإنسانية   - الدعوة الآن لا تتوقف لتجديد الخطاب الإسلامي ولا تكف المؤتمرات والندوات والمطالبات الأمريكية والعالمية للمسلمين بتجديد خطابهم.. فما رأيك في هذه الدعوة؟ وكيف ترى تجديد الخطاب الإسلامي؟ 
** أعتقد أن التجديد يأتي بأن تعيد الأجيال الجديدة قراءة القرآن باستمرار وتسعى دائما لتطبيقه على ما يستجد من أمور، وأعتقد أن كل جيل جديد يأتي بعد الجيل الذي سبقه يجب أن يعيد اعتناقه للإسلام.. وهو ما يعني إعادة فهمه للإسلام ويعيد قراءته.. وللشاعر الألماني المعروف "جوتة" حكمة يقول فيها: إنه يجب عليك الحصول على إرثك حتى تمتلكه؛ يعني لا يكفي أنك ترث الإسلام بل عليك أن تمتلكه وتكتسبه بجدارة. 
- كمفكر إسلامي غربي يؤمن بالإسلام ويعيش في الغرب وخارج نطاق العالم الإسلامي؛ ما رأيك في القول بأن خطاب الإنجاز الفكري والفقهي الإسلامي كان وما زال ضعيفا فيما يخص الدائرة الإنسانية والعالمية؟ 
** أوافق تماما فيما طرحته، وأعتقد بأن هذا هو التوجه المثالي والمفترض؛ فالإسلام دين للعالمين ولا بد أن يكون هناك خطاب عالمي إنساني.. وإذا تحدثنا عن الخطاب الإسلامي في الغرب فإنك لكي تتعامل مع الغرب لا بد أن تعرف الشرق والغرب معا.. ولا يكفي أن تعرف ما يتعلق بخلفياتك الحضارية فقط، فحين تدعو إلى الإسلام في الغرب لا بد أن تكون على معرفة بالغرب والغربيين وبالديانة المسيحية وهذا يساعدك على فهم هذا الغرب والتفاعل معه، وهذا ما أحرص عليه شخصيا في كتاباتي؛ فأنا أتعايش مع الجميع وأعيش الشرق والغرب معا، وأستطيع أن أشرحهم لبعضهم. 
- ولكن أيضا هناك غياب لهذا الخطاب فيما يخص المشاركة في قضايا ومشكلات إنسانية عالمية، وعلى سبيل المثال فإن الحركة العالمية المناهضة للعولمة والهيمنة والمنحازة للمستضعفين والمقهورين رغم تقاطعها مع التوجهات والمقاصد الإسلامية فإننا لا نرى حضورا إسلاميا فيها، فما السبب؟ وكيف يمكن -برأيك- بناء خطاب إسلامي عالمي يستوعب هذه التوجهات الإنسانية العالمية أو يتقاطع معها على الأقل؟ 
** هذا صحيح وهذه ملاحظات حقيقية، هناك توجهات إنسانية تستحق أن نتفاعل معها ونبادلها نفس الاهتمام؛ فالسياسات الإسرائيلية ضد الفلسطينيين -مثلا- والدعم غير المحدود الذي تلقاه إسرائيل من قبل الولايات المتحدة هما محل سخط وانتقاد في أوربا وهناك تحركات عالمية مناهضة لهما، في حين أن هناك غيابا مخجلا للمسلمين في مثل هذه القضايا، فلا نسمع عن أي مشاركة إسلامية أو تحرك ضد انتهاكات حقوق الإنسان في رواندا أو أمريكا اللاتينية أو غيرها... بل لا تجد حضورا إسلاميا في هذه الحركة حتى في قضايا تخص المسلمين أنفسهم مثل الشيشان وكشمير وفلسطين، وحتى في حالة البوسنة مثلا فإن الذي تدخل في النهاية لم يكن المسلمين بل الأوربيين والأمريكان، وكذلك في كوسوفو... وأعتقد أن السبب ليس فكريا أو فقهيا بالضرورة بل يتعلق بانقسام المسلمين على أنفسهم وما يعانونه من قمع تحت حكم الاستبداد والديكتاتورية. 
- هناك مشكلة أخرى فنحن نتحدث عن وجود المسلمين وجودا إسلاميا في الغرب قارب نصف قرن لكن الملاحظة أنه لم يتأسس فكر وفقه إسلامي مستقل خاص بهذا الوجود، ولا يزال مسلمو الغرب يعيشون على نتاج ما يبدعه أو يقدمه له العالم الإسلامي المشرقي، فما السبب؟ ومتى نتحدث عن فكر وثقافة وفقه إسلامي غربي مستقل بهم ويعالج مشاكلهم؟ 
** أنا لا أعتقد ذلك ولا أوافقك الرأي على أنه لا يوجد فكر أو فقه إسلامي مستقل في الغرب، بل على العكس من ذلك هناك نتاج فكري وفقهي في الغرب أكثر من الشرق.. فعلى سبيل المثال هناك كتب تنشر باللغة الإنجليزية أكثر مما ينشر بالعربية عن الإسلام.. وفي الغرب هناك مراكز ضخمة يقوم على إدارتها فقهاء ومفكرون كبار يبذلون كل الجهد لخدمة الفكر والفقه الإسلامي مثلا في واشنطن هناك طه العلواني، وفي لندن زكى بدوي... وغيرهم، أقول ذلك عن اطلاع؛ فأنا أقوم منذ فترة بمراجعة الكتب التي تكتب عن الإسلام في الغرب وهو ما يتطلب مني قراءة، وهذا يعني أني أقرأ الكثير مما يكتب عن الإسلام كل يوم وأراجع عشرات الكتب في هذا الموضوع.. وأود أن أقول بأن هناك مفكرين مسلمين في الغرب يعملون ويكتبون بدون رقابة ولا حجر عليهم، وإنتاجهم أساس -في رأيي- لتطوير الإسلام ولتحديد معالمه. إن المسلمين في أمريكا وأوربا سيصبحون -كما أتوقع- قادة لتجديد الحضارة في الشرق. ولتأكيد ما قلته فإنني أضرب مثلا على ذلك؛ فقبل 3 سنوات وجهت لي مؤسسة العبيكان التي تنشر كتبي في السعودية دعوة لإلقاء محاضرة، فكان مما يثير العجب أن نحو 800 طالب استمعوا للمحاضرة وبعد انتهائها تم شراء 1500 نسخة من الكتابين التي قمت بتأليفهما (الإسلام كبديل، ورحلة إلى مكة) والدلالة هنا في أن هناك عدم ممانعة بل رغبة تصل إلى التعطش لقراءة إنتاج فكري إسلامي من الغرب. وتتأكد الدلالة حين تأتي الرغبة من طلاب وأتباع المذهب الوهابي في السعودية! المثال الآخر هو ترجمة المفكر الأوربي محمد أسد لمعاني القرآن والتي صارت من أهم وأكثر الترجمات في العالم. 
- لكن ما زال الاعتماد الأساسي في إنتاج الفكر والفقه الإسلامي في الغرب على المشرق حتى لو تمت الصياغة النهائية في الغرب، والأسماء التي ذكرتها تؤكد ذلك ولا تنفيه؛ فطه العلواني وزكي بدوى وفتحي عثمان.. كلها أسماء تكونت فكريا داخل الشرق، وحتى مجلس الإفتاء الأوربي الذي تأسس لهذا الغرض يرأسه الشيخ يوسف القرضاوي وهو مصري والشيخ فيصل المولوي وهو لبناني وغالبية أعضائه من علماء المشرق.. لذلك أنا أسال: هل أوشك أن تتكون بنية لنخبة إسلامية غربية من كتاب ومفكرين وفقهاء مسلمين غربيين وليسوا مطلعين على الشأن الغربي؟ 
** أعتقد أن ما قلته صحيح، لكن أذكرك بأن هذه الأسماء التي ذكرتها تأثرت كثيرا في بنائها وتكوينها الفكري أكثر بالغرب من خلال وجودهم بالغرب وتفاعلهم معه، وأن تأثيرات الغرب كبيرة وطيبة على نتاجهم الفكري.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مراد هوفمان: تجديد الإسلام سيأتي من الغرب    الإسلام والمستقبل  
- مستقبل المسلمين الغربيين بعد هذه الأزمة 11 سبتمبر ومستقبلهم.. كيف تراه؟ 
** لا يمكن الإجابة على هذا السؤال بدون التمييز بين مجموعتين من الناس في الغرب، هناك أناس يعرفون بالملحدين حيث لم تعد الكنيسة تؤثر على حياتهم ولا يترددون على الكنيسة، بينما هناك أناس يؤمنون جدا بالديانة ويزورون ويترددون على الكنائس؛ فمثلا في الولايات المتحدة التي تعرف بأنها بلد ديني حتى إنه لا يمكن للشخص أن يصبح رئيسا للولايات المتحدة ما لم يكن يتردد على الكنيسة، ولكن على العكس في أوربا مثلا الناس إيمانهم بالديانة ضعيف، فمثلا المستشار الألماني نفسه يعتبر ملحدا ويعلن ذلك؛ ولذلك فإن الأمر متروك للإسلام للتعامل مع هاتين المجموعتين. 
العنصر الآخر للإجابة على هذا السؤال هو من الذي يشكل الأغلبية المسلمة في أوربا؛ مثلا في ألمانيا الأتراك يشكلون أغلبية، وفي فرنسا يشكل الإخوة من شمال أفريقيا الأغلبية، بينما بريطانيا يشكل الإخوة الهنود والباكستانيون الأغلبية المسلمة، وقد جاءت كل جالية من هذه الجاليات لأسباب مختلفة؛ فمثلا الأتراك جاءوا لأسباب اقتصادية ولا شيء يمنعهم من العودة إلى بلادهم لأنهم لم يكونوا لاجئين سياسيين، بينما في فرنسا نجد أن مهاجري شمال أفريقيا جاءوا لأسباب سياسية، ومع ذلك ورغم اختلافهم فإنهم جميعا انصهروا مع المجتمعات التي عاشوا فيها رغم أن بعضا منهم كان يفتقد للمعرفة حتى بلغة البلاد التي استقروا بها مثلما هو الحال مع الأتراك الذين هاجروا لألمانيا. 
ولكنني استكمالا لذلك أقول إن الفارق سيكون لصالح مسلمي أمريكا أكثر من مسلمي أوربا الذين جاء معظمهم لأسباب اقتصادية وكانوا غير مؤهلين أو مدربين، في حين كان غالبية مسلمي أمريكا طلابا تدرجوا بعد ذلك في الحياة وأصبحوا أطباء ومهندسين... وتبوءوا مناصب عليا حتى صارت كلمة مسلم عند بعض الأمريكان تقترن بالمليونير وتعني الثراء والغناء، ومن الجميل أنه في واشنطن ونيويورك وبعض المدن الأخرى فإن واحدا من بين كل خمسة أطباء هو من المسلمين.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كيف يتم ترشيد نقمة الشباب المسلم في الغرب على ما يراه من ظلم؟  
بقلم: د. محمد الغمقي [email protected]  أثارت التفجيرات الأخيرة في لندن وقبلها في مدريد مخاوف بشأن بروز فئة من الشباب المسلم المقيم في الغرب، لا يجد للتعبير عن نقمته وعن غضبه لما يراه من ظلم سوى اللجوء إلى العنف القاتل والمدمّر. فهناك إشكال حقيقي يجب معالجته بعمق، إذ لا تكفي البيانات – على أهميتها- للتنديد بهذه الأعمال، ولا يكفي ترديد القول بأنّ الإسلام ليس فيه إرهاب وأنه دين تسامح وسلام ورحمة ومحبة.  
والسؤال الذي يحتاج إلى التوقف عنده هو التالي: كيف يُعقل أنّ شباباً متديناً تربّى داخل الغرب، ودرس في مدارسه ومعاهده وترعرع داخل المنظومة الغربية القيمية والفكرية، وسمع عن طبيعة الإسلام وقيمه السمحة وعن حقوق المواطنة وواجباتها؛ ثم يتحول من حمامة سلام إلى قنبلة بشرية تحصد الأرواح وجهود سنوات من بناء جسور الحوار الإسلامي الغربي؟. 
إنّ أمراً بهذه الخطورة يحتاج إلى تحديد استراتيجية عمل لترشيد نقمة الشباب الذي يرى الظلم المسلّط يومياً على الإسلام وبلاد المسلمين، وأحياناً على الأقليات المسلمة المقيمة في الغرب. وهو من المتابعين لما يجري في فلسطين والعراق وأفغانستان وكشمير، خاصة ونحن في عصر الصورة والفضائيات التي تنقل الحدث مباشرة، ثم يتكرّر بثه لمرات عديدة، بحيث يعلق الحدث في الذاكرة ويترك بصماته على شباب تتولد فيه النقمة يوماً بعد يوم. 
بداية الحل تكون بتشخيص الواقع، وأهم محطة تحتاج إلى توقف هي تفهّم نفسية الشباب المسلم المقيم في الغرب، وهذا الأمر ينطبق في أجزاء كبرى منه على شباب متدين في البلاد الإسلامية.  
تفهّم نفسية الشباب المسلم  
لا يختلف اثنان في أنّ مرحلة الشباب دقيقة في حياة الإنسان، لكونها المرحلة التي تتبلور فيها تصوّرات المرء حول نفسه والبيئة التي يعيش فيها والعالم الذي يحيط به. تكفي الإشارة إلى أنّ سورة في القرآن الكريم (الكهف) تمحورت حول قصة شباب صبر على الحق وتمسك به (إنهم فتية آمنوا بربهم وزدناهم هدى)، في إشارة إلى أهمية دور مرحلة الشباب في تعزيز رسالة الحق. 
كما أنّ هذه المرحلة يطغى عليها نوع من المثالية في الرؤى والمواقف، ولذا تجد لدى الشباب - المتدين خاصة - حساسية ضد كل أصناف الظلم.  
فتراه رافضاً ومحتجّاً على المظالم وعلى المتسببين فيها، ويميل بطبعه إلى الانتقام وإلى ردّ الفعل الحماسي والعاطفي غالباً، خاصة إذا تعلق الأمر بدائرة المقدسات، فإنّ غيرته على دينه تقوده إلى المنافحة عن الدين وعن الحق، أحياناً بالأسلوب الأقصى الذي لا يقبل أنصاف الحلول والموازنات. الإشكال أنّ بعض الشباب يرى الأشياء بثنائية متناقضة: أبيض أو أسود، حق أو باطل، ولا مكان لمنطقة رمادية، ويعتبر ذلك من باب صدق الولاء للإسلام وقضاياه، ومن باب الصفاء والشفافية.  
ولعلّ الكثير من الشباب المسلم التقط من التاريخ الإسلامي الصور البطولية لعلماء ومجاهدين لم يتوانوا عن التضحية بأنفسهم ولم يخشوا في الله لومة لائم، كما أنّ نداء "واإسلاماه" يراود بنات أفكارهم ويذكرهم بهبّة المسلمين للانتصار لامرأة مسلمة تم الاعتداء عليها، ويقارنون بين عزّة المسلمين في ظل التاريخ الإسلامي المجيد، وبين حالة العجز وضعف الإرادة للخروج من الوضع الصعب الذي تعيشه الأمة الإسلامية. والطاقات المتفجرة داخله تجعل هذا الشباب المتحمّس ينظر إلى الأجيال المتقدمة كونها متراخية، بل يحكم عليها أحياناً بالتخاذل وعدم نصرة المستضعفين من الرجال والنساء والولدان وخذلان قضايا المسلمين.  
في هذا الإطار؛ نشير إلى إشكالية تربوية تحتاج إلى علاج عميق، وتتمثل في بصمات التربية والثقافة والعقلية الغربية، وأخطرها كسر هيبة السلطة الأبوية في الغرب عن طريق ثقافة المطلبية والاحتجاج ومفهوم الحرية غير المتوازن، تحت شعار "أنا حرّ أفعل ما أشاء في بدني وفي حياتي"، والشباب الذي تربّى على هذه الثقافة أو العقلية يصعب عليه أحياناً بعد ذلك سماع نصائح وتوجيهات من يكبرونه سناً، فيما يتعلق بخيارات في الحياة أو ببعض القرارات المصيرية أو نوعية العلاقات والصداقات، أو مراجعة بعض المواقف التي لا تتعلق بمجال الثابت من الدين وإنما بدائرة الاجتهاد الواسعة فيه.  
ونتطرق في هذا الصدد إلى قضية المعرفة الشرعية –الدينية، والمعرفة بخصوصيات الواقع. فهناك صنف من الشباب دخل إلى التديّن من باب رد الفعل على المادية السائدة في الغرب، وليس دائماً عن قناعة بأنّ الدين والإسلام خصوصاً منهج للحياة يضمن السعادة في الدارين. وتكون ثقافته الدينية متواضعة جداً، ومحصورة في مجال العبادات وتفاصيلها، بل إنّ معرفته باللغة العربية تكاد تكون معدومة، علاوة على عدم استيعابه لمقاصد الإسلام وفلسفته ولمقتضيات الواقع الغربي ولمعاني المواطنة. ولكن، وتحت ضغط الزخم الإعلامي الذي يختزل واقع العالم الإسلامي في جملة من المآسي، وواقع الجاليات المسلمة في جملة من الإخفاقات وحالة التهميش والإقصاء؛ يجد بعض الشباب نفسه مدفوعاً بنداء الغيرة على الدين وأهله، فيبحث عن فتاوى مستوردة من بلاد إسلامية، تنطلق من خلفية ثنائية دار الإسلام ودار الكفر، وتكرّس فكرة المفاصلة والتصادم مع أهل الكفر، فيتبنّى مثل هذا الخطاب الذي يشفي غليله ويلتقي مع حماسه وانفعاليته، فيجد نفسه مجروراً إلى فخ العنف والتدمير، أو ما يُعرف حالياً بالإرهاب.  
صحيح أنّ الذين يستخدمون العنف هم أقلية، ولكن في المقابل أيضاً إنّ الذين يعبّرون عن قناعة تامة بتبنيهم التيار الوسطي المعتدل ليسوا أكثرية. وهناك ما يمكن وصفهم بالمجموعة الصامتة المتعطشة لفهم دينها، وهم يرتادون المساجد ويصومون رمضان ولكن لا يمكن سبر أغوارهم وما يختلج في صدورهم. وهذا الصنف يسهل انقيادهم إلى من كانت لهم قدرة على التأثير بالكلمة والحجة الفقهية. والإشكال في عدم امتلاك الشباب الأدوات الكافية للتأكد من صحة المرجعية ومدى انسجام اجتهاداتها مع فلسفة الإسلام وتعامله مع الواقع، خاصة إذا كان واقعاً خاصاً كالذي تعيشه الأقليات المسلمة في الغرب. فهذا الوضع يحتاج إلى علماء ومجتهدين عارفين بخصوصيات الواقع. 
ولا يمكن التغاضي عن مسألة نفسية مهمة، وهي أنّ الشباب المسلم المقيم في الغرب يعيش قلقاً داخلياً بسبب قوة الإثارة الجنسية في المجتمعات الأوروبية الغربية، وفي الوقت نفسه يجد صعوبات في امتلاك نصف دينه عن طريق الزواج الحلال بحثاً عن السكينة والطمأنينة النفسية، في ظل ظروف الأزمة الاقتصادية وانتشار البطالة التي تمسّ الشباب من أصل مهاجر بصفة أخص. ولهذا؛ فإنّ خوفه على دينه يدفع البعض إلى مفاصلة الواقع والتشدد والتزمت، ناسياً أنّ هذا الدين عميق ويحتاج إلى المعرفة والترشيد المستمر للحفاظ على التوازن والاعتدال في الرؤى والخطاب والسلوك.  
المطلوب  
بعد استعراض ملامح لنفسية الشباب المتديِّن في الغرب؛ فإنّ المطلوب التفكير والسعي إلى إنجاز بعض المسائل أو تحسين الأداء في إنجازها. وبالنظر إلى تعقد الموضوع؛ فإنّ المسؤولية ملقاة على العديد من الأطراف، أهمها المؤسسات الإسلامية والحكومات الغربية والإعلام الغربي. 
وتتمثل مسؤولية المؤسسات الإسلامية في الغرب أساساً في: 
- تقوية عملية التنسيق بين المؤسسات الإسلامية: وهو موضوع مهمّ من أجل التعاون على تحصين الشباب والمسلمين عموماً من ثقافة التشدد والتكفير. وهذا يعني العمل على مراجعة الخطاب الذي يُقدّم في المساجد بما يخدم السلم الاجتماعي والحوار الحضاري، إضافة إلى نشر الثقافة الإسلامية وتوضيح الفروق بين الثابت والمتحرك في الإسلام، وتوضيح مسالة خصوصية البيئة الغربية وأنّ لكل مقام مقال، وأنّ تقديم بعض التنازلات لا يعني التخلي عن ثوابت الدين الإسلامي، وأنّ الضرورات تبيح المحظورات حسب القواعد الفقهية.  
- إشراك الشباب في المسؤوليات: أهمية هذه المسألة من باب فتح باب الشورى لكل الطاقات دون احتكار على فئة عمرية معينة، وتأهيل الشباب عمدة المستقبل لحمل مشعل خدمة رسالة الإسلام في الغرب، والاقتراب من دائرة القرار من خلال المشاركة في تسيير الجمعيات والمنظمات الإسلامية، وتحمّل المسؤولية حتى لا يشعر بالإقصاء والتهميش. وقد أثبتت التجربة مدى أهمية تواجد شباب واعي في مؤسسات إسلامية، فهم أفضل جسر للتواصل مع بقية الشباب، وجلبهم إلى فضاء الحوار والتوازن والاعتدال، بحكم التقارب في السن وتقاسم الهموم المشتركة. 
- توجيه طاقات الشباب إلى العمل الحقوقي في المجتمع المدني، لتصريف رغبته الجامحة لخدمة الحق ونصرة القضايا العادلة في العالم الإسلامي وخارجه. فهناك العديد من الجمعيات الغربية التي تنافح عن حقوق الشعب الفلسطيني والعراقي وقضايا الحريات في البلاد الإسلامية، ويمكن الانضمام إليها أو إنشاء منظمات أخرى. فالباب مفتوح في البلاد الغربية لمثل هذه الأنشطة. 
- مساعدة الشباب على الزواج من القضايا المهمة لما في الزواج من راحة نفسية وسكينة ومودة ورحمة، وما يترتب عنه من توجيه الطاقات الشباب إلى البناء وليس إلى الهدم، إلى بناء أسر مسلمة تكون صالحة لدينها ومجتمعاتها، بما يعطي للشباب قيمة في الحياة وشعور بالمسؤولية. ويجب في هذا الصدد التفكير جديا في مؤسسة للزواج الجماعي في كل قطر من الأقطار الغربية على غرار ما يحدث في بعض البلاد الإسلامية لحل مشكل الزواج. 
- التعاون مع الحكومات الغربية من أجل إزالة ألغام التوتر وفتيل الصراع، وذلك في الاتجاهين:
أولاً- التحاور مع هذه الحكومات من أجل الابتعاد عن سياسة الحل الأمني في التعامل مع ملف الحضور الإسلامي في البلدان الغربية، وتذكير هذه الحكومات بضرورة احترام حقوق الأقليات المسلمة ومقتضيات القسط والعدل في المواطنة، بغض النظر عن الاختلاف في الجنس أو الدين أو العرق، علاوة على العمل الجدي على مراجعة المناهج التعليمية فيما يتعلق بالتعريف بالأديان وتاريخها، بعيداً عن كل أشكال التشويه والافتراء.
ثانياً - التحاور مع صنّاع القرار في الغرب، من أجل مراجعة سياساتها تجاه العالم الإسلامي وقضاياه بما يخدم الحوار الحضاري وحرية الشعوب في تقرير مصيرها. 
- ربط جسور التواصل مع المؤسسات الإعلامية من أجل توضيح طبيعة الرسالة الإسلامية، ومحاولة إقناع القائمين على هذه المؤسسات بالتخلي عن سياسة ترهيب الناس من الإسلام والمسلمين، واحترام أخلاقية مهنة الصحافة. 
بهذه الخطوات، يمكن محاصرة ظاهرة التشدد الديني لدى الشباب المسلم المقيم في الغرب، وتقليص حالة التوجس والخوف من الحضور الإسلامي في المجتمعات الغربية، بما يساعد على توفير الظروف الملائمة للتعايش السلمي بين المسلمين وغير المسلمين في هذه المجتمعات.  http://www.eu-islam.com/ar

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اتحاد المنظمات الإسلامية في أوروبا  أسباب زيادة نشاط مسلمي وعرب أمريكا السياسي خلال العامين الماضيين   علاء بيومي (*)  أحدث استطلاع لأراء مسلمي أمريكا والذي أصدره مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية (كير) في العاشر من أيلول (سبتمبر) الحالي؛ كشف عن حقيقة هامة توقعها البعض وفاجأت آخرين، وهي زيادة نشاط مسلمي أمريكا على الصعيد السياسي خلال العامين الماضيين ومنذ أحداث الحادي عشر من أيلول (سبتمبر) 2001 على وجه التحديد. 
فقد ذكر 59 في المائة من المشاركين في الاستطلاع أنّ مجتمعاتهم المسلمة المحلية زادت من نشاطها السياسي والاجتماعي بشكل عام خلال العاميين الماضيين، وتقاربت هذه النسبة من نسبة الذين ذكروا أنهم زادوا من أنشطتهم الشخصية على المستويات الاجتماعية (58 في المائة) والسياسية (45 في المائة) وعلى مستوى الحوار مع أبناء الأديان المختلفة (52 في المائة). 
هذه النتائج تمثل مفاجأة لمن توقعوا انكماش نشاط مسلمي أمريكا وتوجههم نحو الانعزال على المستويات السياسية والعامة بعد أحداث أيلول (سبتمبر) بسبب الضغوط المتزايدة التي تعرضوا لها على مستويات مختلفة منذ أحداث الحادي عشر من أيلول (سبتمبر). 
وفي ظني أنّ تزايد نشاط مسلمي وعرب أمريكا على المستوي السياسي وفي الحياة العامة الأمريكية كان متوقعاً، نظراً لمجموعتين رئيسيتين من الأسباب؛ ترتبط أولاهما بخصائص المجتمع المسلم والعربي الأمريكي ذاته، وترتبط ثانيتهما بخصائص المحيط الأمريكي العام الذي عمل فيه مسلمو وعرب أمريكا خلال العامين الماضيين.   
الأسباب الداخلية 
على الصعيد الداخلي يمكن القول إنّ مسلمي وعرب أمريكا يمتلكون عدداً من المقومات التي تدفع مشاركتهم السياسية إلى الأمام بشكل مضطرد، وعلى رأسها التالي: 
(1) مسلمو وعرب أمريكا مروا بمرحلة تغيير أيديولوجي هامة خلال العقد الأخير من القرن العشرين على الأقل، وتتمثل أهم معالم هذا التغيير، والتي تعنينا في مقالتنا هذه، في زيادة قناعة مسلمي وعرب أمريكا بمختلف فئاتهم بأهمية المشاركة في الحياة العامة والسياسية الأمريكية. 
وقد كشفت دراسة رعتها المنظمات المسلمة الأمريكية في عام 2000 رصدت توجهات قادة مساجد أمريكا عن حدوث هذا التحول، إذ ذكر 96 في المائة من القادة المسلمين الذين شاركوا في الدراسة إنهم يؤيدون مشاركة المسلمين في مؤسسات المجتمع الأمريكي المختلفة، كما أيد 89 في المائة منهم المشاركة في العملية السياسية، وأيد 77 في المائة منهم فكرة أنّ الولايات المتحدة تقدم نموذجا من الحرية والديمقراطية يمكن أن يتعلم منه المسلمون. 
هذه النسب العالية توضح أنّ التوجه السابق أصبح توجه عاماً في أوساط المسلمين الأمريكيين في أوائل القرن الحادي والعشرين، وأنّ مطالبة مسلمي وعرب أمريكا بالمشاركة في الحياة العامة الأمريكية أصبحت رسالة أساسية يطالب بها المسلم الأمريكي العادي بشكل مباشر ومتكرر. 
(2) الجيل الراهن من المسلمين الأمريكيين يمتلك بعض أهم عوامل تشجيع المشاركة السياسية، وعلى رأسها ارتفاع مستواهم التعليمي، وإحساسهم العالي بقضاياهم السياسية الأساسية، ونشاطهم في العمل التطوعي على المستوى الداخلي على الأقل. 
إذ يُعد مسلمو وعرب أمريكا من أكثر الجماعات الأمريكية ارتفاعاً في مستواها التعليمي، نظراً لأنّ جزءاً كبيراً منهم هاجروا إلى الولايات المتحدة للدراسة فيها، وخاصة على المستويات الأكاديمية العليا، ثم قرروا الاستقرار فيها. وتشير الإحصاءات المتعلقة بهذا الأمر إلى أنّ 48 في المائة من المسلمين المترددين على المساجد هم من حملة الشهادات الجامعية، وهي بلا شك نسبة مرتفعة تبشر بقدرة مسلمي أمريكا على الوعي بالقضايا السياسية وسبل المشاركة في العملية السياسية الأمريكية. 
كما يمتلك المسلمون والعرب الأمريكيون مجموعة من القضايا السياسية الهامة المؤثرة على حياتهم والقادرة على توحيدهم، وعلى رأسها قضايا الحقوق المدنية على المستوى الداخلي، وقضايا السياسية الخارجية الأمريكية تجاه العالم الإسلامي على المستوى الخارجي. وعلى الرغم من أنّ لبعض هذه القضايا تأثيراً سلبياً ضاغطاً على مسلمي وعرب أمريكا؛ إلا أنها في الوقت نفسه توحِّد المسلمين والعرب وتجعلهم راغبين في تغيير واقعهم، بعكس الجماعات المسترخية التي لا تمتلك قضايا تحفزها أو توحدها. 
المسلمون والعرب الأمريكيون يتميزون أيضاً بارتفاع معدلات نشاطهم التطوعي على المستويات الثقافية والاجتماعية داخل الأوساط المسلمة الأمريكية ذاتها، إذ تستطيع 80 في المائة من المساجد في أمريكا العثور على مسلمين راغبين في التبرع لها بأوقاتهم، حتى ولو ببعض عناء قليل.  
ويُمثِّل العمل التطوعي في النطاق الاجتماعي والثقافي العام مصدراً هاماً من مصادرة قدرة أية جماعة أمريكية على المشاركة في العملية السياسية، بشرط ألا يقتصر أعضاؤها على العمل داخلها فقط، وأن يمتد نشاطهم إلى العمل مع المحيط الأمريكي العام، ولكن يستفيد المسلمون والعرب الأمريكيون، على هذا المستوى، بحقيقة أنهم مجتمع معتاد على التبرع للعمل العام. 
(3) مسلمو وعرب أمريكا بنوا خلال العقد الأخير من القرن العشرين عدداً متزايداً من المنظمات المسلمة المعنية بالعمل على المستويات السياسية والإعلامية، وعلى مستوى الحقوق المدنية، وذلك بغرض ترجمة موارد مسلمي وعرب أمريكا واستعدادهم على صعيد المشاركة السياسية إلى قوة سياسية فعلية ومتنامية. 
وقد استطاعت هذه المنظمات، على الرغم من صغر عمرها وقلة مواردها مقارنة بالمنظمات المشابهة لها في المجتمع الأمريكي، تحقيق كثير من النجاحات في مجال توعية المسلمين والعرب الأمريكيين بقضاياهم، وعقد الدورات التدريبية لهم، وتوحيد جهودهم وتطويرها في مجال تسجيل أصوات الناخبين والتصويت ككتلة انتخابية موحدة، وتمثيلهم في العديد من الفعاليات السياسية في العاصمة الأمريكية واشنطن وفي الولايات الأمريكية المختلفة. 
(4) خبرة مسلمي وعرب أمريكا التاريخية تميزت بخاصية هامة، وهي قدرتهم على تحويل الأزمات الكبرى إلى فرص ومساع حثيثة للتنظيم السياسي والاجتماعي، وقد رأينا هذا يحدث بعد أزمة حرب 1967، إذ أُسِّست العديد من المؤسسات العربية الأمريكية، وبعد أزمة حرب الخليج الأولى عام 1991، إذ أُسِّست العديد من المؤسسات المسلمة الأمريكية العاملة على الساحة السياسية في الفترة الراهنة، وقد شهد العامان الماضيان زيادة ملحوظة في مساندة مسلمي أمريكا لأنشطة مؤسساتهم السياسية وفي رغبتهم في بناء المزيد من هذه المؤسسات.   
الأسباب الخارجية  
البيئة الأمريكية المحيطة بمسلمي وعرب أمريكا خلال العامين السابقين وقبلها؛ شجّعت إلى حدٍّ ما مشاركتهم السياسية لأسباب عديدة، نذكر منها ما يلي: 
(1) المسلمون والعرب الأمريكيون يُعدُّون أكثر حظاً من أقليات أمريكية أخرى فيما يتعلق بحجم الحقوق والحريات المدنية المتاحة لها في الفترة الراهنة، خاصة على الصعيد السياسي. إذ لم يضطر المسلمون والعرب الأمريكيون إلى خوض كفاح طويل للحصول على حقهم في التصويت أو في عدم فصلهم عنصرياً كالذي خاضته أقليات أمريكية أخرى مثل الأفارقة الأمريكيين والنساء الأمريكيات، والذين لم يكن يحقّ لهم التصويت خلال فترات تاريخية معينة. 
(2) تبعات أزمة أيلول (سبتمبر) السلبية لم تمتد إلى التضييق على حرية المسلمين في ممارسة دينهم، وقد أشار استطلاع "كير" (مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية) الأخير إلى هذه الحقيقة، إذ ذكر 70 في المائة من الذين شاركوا في الاستطلاع أنهم يشعرون في الفترة الحالية بالحرية في ممارسة دينهم بلا قيود. 
(3) ضغوط أزمة أيلول (سبتمبر) السياسية العديدة على المسلمين في أمريكا، وخاصة فيما يتعلق بنشاط بعض النخب السياسية صاحبة النفوذ والمتطرفة في ولائها لإسرائيل أو لليمين الأمريكي المتشدد في المطالبة بعزل المسلمين والعرب الأمريكيين واستبعادهم سياسياً، لم تستطع إغلاق أبواب المجتمع المدني الأمريكي بمؤسساته المختلفة والعديدة أمامهم، وقد مدّت العديد من الجماعات الأمريكية أيديها لمسلمي وعرب أمريكا خلال العامين الماضيين.  
فعلى سبيل المثال؛ قرّبت خبرة العاميين الماضيين بين مسلمي أمريكا وعدد من أكبر جماعات الحقوق والحريات المدينة، مثل اتحاد الحريات المدنية الأمريكية، والتي انتقدت ما تعرضت له حقوق وحريات مسلمي وعرب أمريكا خلال العامين الماضيين، كما قربت بينهم وبين عدد كبير من جماعات السلام ومناهضة الحروب خاصة خلال فترة الحرب على العراق، هذا إضافة إلى علاقاتهم المتنامية مع الجماعات المدافعة عن حقوق الأقليات في أمريكا، كالأفارقة واليابانيين والسيخ الأمريكيين، التي توحدت شعورياً مع مسلمي وعرب أمريكا خلال الفترة التالية لأحداث أيلول (سبتمبر)؛ رافضين ما تعرّضت له حقوق وحريات المسلمين والعرب من انتهاكات ذكرتهم بمعاناتهم خلال فترات تاريخية أخرى.  
وفي النهاية؛ نحب أن نؤكد على حقيقة أساسية، وهي أن تركيزنا، خلال هذا المقال، على الجوانب الإيجابية من تجربة مسلمي وعرب أمريكا على صعيد النشاط السياسي والمشاركة في الحياة العامة الأمريكية خلال العاميين الماضيين؛ لا يعني إغفالنا بأيِّ حال من الأحوال للتحديات والضغوط العديدة التي مازالوا يتعرضون لها منذ أحداث الحادي عشر من أيلول (سبتمبر)، وإنما هي محاولة منا لتركيز الضوء على تلك الجوانب الإيجابية وتوعية المسلمين والعرب في أمريكا وخارجها بها؛ إذا لم يكونوا مدركين لها بالفعل.   
(*) مدير الشؤون العربية بمجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية "كير"

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هلموا إلى الحوار.. نداء من أسبانيا      هاني محمد- مدريد     
رهبان وراهبات مسيحيون، بل وحاخامات يهود في ضيافة مركز إسلامي بقلب العاصمة الأسبانية مدريد.. مسلمون يدخلون للصلاة أو لقضاء مصالحهم (زواج – طلاق – دروس...) في الوقت الذي يدخل رجال دين (يهود ومسيحيون) ومثقفون آخرون للحوار والنقاش، بجوار أولئك الذين أتوا لزيارة المكان ومعرفة المزيد عن الإسلام. حيث يحفل المركز الثقافي الإسلامي بمدريد بالعديد من الأنشطة، ويصفه بعض المثقفين العرب المقيمين في أسبانيا بأنه من أنشط المراكز على المستويين الدعوي والثقافي.  
 تجربة المركز تتمثل في مد جسور التعارف والحوار مع أصحاب الديانات الأخرى عبر جلسات الحوار التي تُنظَّم بين الحين والآخر تحت إشراف المركز، حتى إن منطق القائمين على هذه الجلسات يسترعي انتباه كل زائر لهذا المكان.  
في البداية يقول القائمون على المركز: إن دوره ليس قاصرًا على خدمة المسلمين بأسبانيا فقط، بل يمتد لأبعد من ذلك، ساعيًا إلى تعزيز الحوار مع المؤسسات الأسبانية العاملة في المجال الثقافي والعلمي والاجتماعي بغية تحقيق مستوى أفضل من التعاون المتبادل، وبغية أن يكون هذا المركز بيتًا للمسلمين ومنارة إنسانية للجميع.  
وهذا أحد المعنيّين بملف الحوار والمدافعين عنه بشدة، وهو الشيخ الدكتور منير محمود المسيري إمام المركز، الذي نظم وشارك في حلقات الحوار التي تعقد منذ عدة سنوات بالمركز.  
حاولنا أن نتلمس معه الغرض من الحوارات التي تُجرى، خصوصًا أنها تتم في بلد أوربي يتمتع بعدة خصوصيات، أبرزها جذوره الإسلامية الضاربة في عمق التاريخ والحضارة.  
الحوار في استضافة البلدية  
يقول إمام المركز: إن المركز يعقد مثل هذه الحوارات منذ عام 1995، وآخر هذه الحوارات كان في شهر مايو 2003، وفاجأني حين قال: إن الذي قام بتنظيم مائدة الحوار ليس المركز، ولكن بلدية العاصمة مدريد، وإن المركز عرض استضافة الحوار لبيان سماحة الإسلام ولإقامة علاقات بين أصحاب الأديان والملل الأخرى بأسبانيا على أساس الحوار والتفاهم.  
ويضيف: إن الندوة أو مائدة الحوار كانت بين متحدثين يمثلون الرسالات الثلاث: (اليهودية والمسيحية والإسلام)، غير أن الإعلامية اليهودية التي شاركت في الندوة أرادت الاتصال بإسرائيل قبل المشاركة؛ الأمر الذي أثار حفيظة الأسبان منظمي اللقاء، وقالوا لها: "المسلمون بادروا على الفور واستجابوا لدعوة الحوار وعرضوا استضافته، وأنت تريدين الاستئذان لتدخلي في نقاش!!".  
ويقول الشيخ منير إنه جعل عنوان محاضرته خلال اللقاء: "على أي أساس نتعايش؟"، قائلاً بأنه طرح مفهوم التعايش الإنساني كتحديد لمعنى التعايش الذي يبتغيه؛ ذلك أن كلمة التعايش في المطلق قد تعني التعايش على أساس الصراع، وأن يأكل القوي الضعيف وفق منطق الغاب، لكن الإسلام يرى أن التعايش لا بد أن يكون تعايشًا إنسانيًّا بكل ما تعنيه كلمة إنسان، وهو التعايش الاجتماعي والاقتصادي والأمني.  
وركز في حديثه على مفهوم الأمن في الإسلام، وقال: إن الإرهاب أصبح ثوبًا فضفاضًا يُفصِّله كل من أراد أن يلصق تهمة بالإسلام والمسلمين، وإن البشرية اليوم أحوج ما تكون إلى مبادئ التعايش والحوار، بعد أن عانت من قرن مضى مليء بالحروب والدماء، فقد راحت ملايين الأرواح ضحيةً خلال الحربين العالميتين.  
وأضاف إمام المركز أن المشاركين في اللقاء من المثقفين وعلماء الدين البارزين في أسبانيا خرجوا بانطباع جيد لما رأوه من انفتاح المسلمين واستعدادهم للحوار والنقاش، واعتبر أن مثل هذه الحوارات والنقاشات التي يرعاها المركز بمثابة مبتدأ سيأتي خبره -عما قريب إن شاء الله- عبر إقامة عدد من الندوات في الجامعات والمراكز الأكاديمية والثقافية لبيان الوجه الصحيح للإسلام.  
على أي أساس نتحاور؟  
الحوار -كما يراه إمام المركز من منطلقات عقلية ومنطقية- يبدأ بالسؤال التالي: على أي أساس نتحاور؟ فمن المهم أن نحدد الأرضية التي ننطلق منها؛ لأن هذا يساعدنا كثيرًا عند الجلوس على موائد الحوار في الوصول إلى صيغ مشتركة يمكن الاتفاق عليها، وإلا فسنصل إلى كثير من دعوات الحوار ذات الإطار الفضفاض غير المحدد أو غير واضح المعالم، مما قد يؤدي في أحيان كثيرة إلى إخفاق تلك المحاولات، ثم نلقي باللائمة بعد ذلك على الحوار ذاته.  
ويتابع قائلاً: إن كل مبادئ الإسلام تدعو إلى التعايش مع الآخرين، ذلك أن الإسلام يرفض أن يصبغ أي إنسان الآخر بصبغته؛ لأن هذا خطر على سنة التمايز والاختلاف التي فطر الله الكون عليها، فالتنوع أوجده المولى تبارك وتعالى في كل شيء في الوجود، وبالتالي فإن أهم أهداف الحوار هو الوصول إلى أفضل الصيغ للتعايش الإنساني بين بني البشر.  
ويعرج بنا الدكتور منير إلى كتاب الله تعالى، فيقول: القرآن نفسه سما بالحوار بشكل لم يسبقه إليه أي دين أو عقيدة بشرية؛ فالحوار يشكل في القرآن لغة ومعلمًا هامًّا، وللحوار في القرآن تاريخ، فالله عز وجل لم يستثنِ أحدًا من حواره؛ حاور إبليس عدوه، انظر: مالك الملكوت يحاور رمز الشر والعصيان، ويسأله قبل الطرد: "ما منعك أن تسجد إذ أمرتك"؟. كما حاور ملائكته: "قالوا أتجعل فيها من يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء ونحن نسبح بحمدك ونقدس لك قال إني أعلم ما لا تعلمون"، وحاور أيضًا أبا البشر آدم عليه السلام، وحاور الأنبياء... وكلها كانت قضايا فيها نقاش وسؤال وجواب ودليل وبرهان.  
وكثير من مواقف الحوار لرب العزة سبحانه وتعالى موجودة بالقرآن، مما يدلنا على أنها وسيلة ليست بالمبتدعة وليست للترفيه. هذا بالإضافة إلى أن الحوار كان وسيلة الأنبياء لنشر دين الله، حتى إن قوم نوح الذين ظل يدعوهم ألف سنة إلا خمسين عامًا ملوا من حواره وقالوا له: "يا نوح قد جادلتنا فأكثرت جدالنا"، والمقام لا يتسع هنا لذكر الآيات الأخرى التي تدعو إلى الحوار والجدال بالتي هي أحسن، وبعد كل هذا ما زلنا نناقش: هل الحوار ضرورة أم لا؟!  
حالة حوار مستمر  
نشاط الدكتور منير المسيري -كما عاينَّاه- لا ينصب فقط على المهام الموكلة إليه من إمامة للصلاة وإبرام عقود الزواج والطلاق فقط، بل إنه يقوم بإعطاء دروس للمسلمين ولغير المسلمين، بالإضافة لمحاضرات وإصدار الكتب. وهو يؤكد أن الدعوة في أسبانيا تؤتي أكلها، وهناك كثير من الأسبان دخلوا في الإسلام وأعدادهم في ازدياد. ويمكن أن نصف تلك الأنشطة التي يقوم بها بأنها حالة من الحوار المستمر. ففي أعقاب أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر ألقى الدكتور منير عدة محاضرات في أماكن متفرقة بأسبانيا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية عن الإسلام والحوار ونبذ العنف، وخلال تلك المحاضرات كان يقول: إنه يسعى إلى ترسيخ مفهوم الحوار والتعايش في الإسلام، وتثبيت الخط المعتدل غير المائل في نفوس وقلوب المستمعين، بغض النظر عن ديانتهم وتوجهاتهم، دون إفراط أو تفريط، ذلك أن الحوار يوفر الأمن الإنساني النفسي والاجتماعي والاقتصادي، وهو ما ينشده الإسلام.  
ويتساءل إمام المركز: إذا كنا نتعايش مع غير المسلم في بلادنا العربية والإسلامية بسلام، فلماذا لا نتعايش معه في بلاده أيضًا؟!  
الإفراط أخطر   
الشيخ منير محمود 
وفي معرض حديثه عن الحوار وأهمية إرساء مفهوم السلام في الإسلام، يعتبر الدكتور منير أن خط الإفراط أكثر خطورة على الأمة من التفريط؛ ذلك أن المجتمع يعرف من هو المفرط المتسيب، ويعرف أن من يقوم بهذا الأمر يأتي شيئًا مستهجنًا غريبًا لا يقره أحد، أما من يتبنى خط الإفراط فإنه يخدع نفسه ويخدع الناس بمظهره، كمن يضع السم في العسل، فيشوه من حوله فكريًّا وسلوكيًّا، وتدفع الأمة في النهاية ضريبة هذا الغلو.  
وينفعل الدكتور منير وهو يقول: على العلماء أن يتركوا الحجرات المكيفة وينزلوا إلى الشباب في كل مكان، ويتركوا مسائل الحيض والنفاس ويتوجهوا لبناء موقف الإسلام الصحيح من دعوات الإرهاب والعنف.  
ويبدي إمام المركز قلقه على مستقبل الحوار كصيغة تفاعل بين المسلمين وغيرهم، ويقول: أصبح الحوار متهمًا من قبل بعض العلماء والمثقفين نظرًا لما يسمونه عدم الفائدة أو انعدام الجدوى منه، وربما لدوافع أخرى خفية لا تهدف إلى التعايش وإنهاء فرض ثقافة بعينها.  
ويرى الدكتور منير أن المسلمين يجب ألا يتركوا الحوار يأسًا من الواقع المعيش مهما كانت الأسباب، فليس لدينا ضعف أو خوف على عقائدنا، وديننا أقوى من أن تهزه أي حجج مهما كانت، وما الذي يضطرنا لترك ساحة الحوار مع أصحاب الأديان والمذاهب والأفكار الأخرى وليس لدينا ما نخشاه من أن يُسيِّر أحد الأمور بغير إرادتنا، طالما أننا نتكلم بكل ما نريد.  
ويختتم الشيخ الدكتور منير المسيري حديثه قائلاً: يجب على كل مثقف اليوم ألا يكون أسيرًا لخيارات ثقافية أو أنماط معينة فرضت عليه، حتى الحوار ذاته عليه ألا يقبل أيضًا أنماطًا لا يرتضيها، بل يقبل ما يرتضي منه نوعه وكيفيته 
islamonline.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الخطاب الإسلامي في الغرب بين الإشكاليات والبناء
الجزء الأول : الخطاب ومناطق الظل    بقلم د. خالد الطراولي    
توطئة  
"نحن والغرب" كانت صيغة ومفهوما قد طبعا الخطاب الإسلامي عموما طيلة عقود من الزمن، حيث تعددت الضفاف وجعلتنا في خنادق متقابلة. كان غياب المسلمين عن الغرب إلا من رحلات عابرة، أو بعثات دراسية، قد ساهم في انتشار هذه الحالة، كما دفعت العلاقات المتوترة بين الشرق والغرب طيلة عقود من الزمن، اكتنفتها صدامات وحروب وصراعات إلى استفحال هذا المفهوم. وكان للاستعمار الدور الكبير في تأزيم هذه العلاقة وتوتيرها في القرون الأخيرة. ولعل الموقف من الحداثة إجمالا قد دفع الخطاب الإسلامي أيضا وفي بعض مراحله إلى التمترس والوقوف في الخط المقابل.  
"نحن في الغرب" هي الصيغة الجديدة لعلاقة جديدة بين جزء من هذا الشرق الذي استوطن هذه الديار، وبين هذا الغرب. ولأول مرة يصبح المسلمون أقلية، بعد أن كان هذا المفهوم يعني غيرهم في ديار الإسلام، وبعد أن فتحوا له أبوابا في فقههم وعايشوه في ممارساتهم. وفي ظل هذا الواقع الجديد، ينبثق الخطاب الإسلامي الجديد، في وطن جديد، هذا الخطاب الحساس والمصيري، والذي يحمل على أكتافه وجود واستقرار و مصير جماعة وثقافة وتصورات ورؤى ودين!   
أ ـ تحديد الإشكاليات  
تعترض كل خطاب أيا كان مصدره، وتفعيلاته إلى إشكاليات عند التنظير والتنزيل، وتحوم أغلبها حول ثلاث مستويات: - تحديد ماهية الخطاب نفسه، حتى نعلم منهجه وأهدافه، - والإلمام بصفات حملته وما يتميزون به من وعي ورشد وعلم، - ثم الإحاطة بالإطار الذي يتنزل فيه حتى نحكم ضفافه ونكنه خصائصه وأساسياته. ولا يخرج الخطاب الإسلامي في الغرب عن هذا النطاق من إشكاليات الماهية والحملة والإطار:   
1/ الإشكالية الأولى: ماهية الخطاب  
كيف ستكون ماهية هذا الخطاب تاريخا وجغرافيا، هل هو خطاب استقراء، من دعوة للماضي، ولكن أي ماضي، ماضيهم أم ماضينا؟ أم هو خطاب استشراف، استشراف حالنا عن حالهم، أم استشراف حالنا داخل حالهم، أم استشراف حالنا جميعا دون استثناء؟ هل هذا الخطاب جماهيري بحت أم أنه تتقاسمه أبعاد سياسية وثقافية-فكرية وشعبية؟ ماهي الأدوار المناطة بكل فريق والإطار الأصلح والمناسب لعمله؟ هل هو خطاب واحدي يحمل تصورا وحيدا ورؤية منفردة، أم متنوع ومختلف ومتعدد؟  
هل يكون هذا الخطاب تراكميا وتوفيقيا، أم جذريا وتوليديا واستكشافيا؟ وما هي علاقته مع الخطاب الإسلامي عامة؟ هذا الخطاب الحديث الذي تشكل عموما عبر موقفه من الحداثة والاستعمار فتولد عنه في البداية خطاب توفيقي انتقائي، ثم في مرحلة متقدمة أصبح خطابا جذريا استكشافيا غير توفيقي. لعل هذا المسار الذي تَمثَّلَه الخطاب الإسلامي العام في محطتي التوفيق والتوليد، لا يصلح لهذه الحال، فلا محطة التوفيق لوحدها قادرة أن تقدم شيئا للمجتمع الجديد وتساهم في إثراء أبعاده الإنسانية من ثقافة واجتماع وسياسة واقتصاد، إذا اقتصرت على التلفيق والتقليد والانعزال عن الفعل والمبادرة، ولا محطة الجذرية والتوليد قادرة لوحدها للبناء دون إحداث التوجس والقطيعة والمواجهة، فالتربة حساسة وتحمل قابلية الرفض والممانعة. لذلك فإن الأصلح والأسلم أن يكون الاستكشاف داخل التوفيق، والجذرية في نطاق المقبول والمسموح والمنشّط للعلاقة والدافع لرقيّ البلد ونجاحه.  
وإذا كان هذا الخطاب متجذّرا في أصوله الإسلامية التي تتجاوز الزمان والمكان، كما تجاوز الخطاب المسيحي أطر بلدانه، فإن تأثير الواقع ومتطلباته يجب أن يصبغا أبعاده الاجتهادية ومناطق الفراغ الكثيرة التي يحتويها، لنجد الخطاب الإسلامي الأمريكي، والخطاب الإسلامي الأوروبي، والصيني، والأسترالي..الخ. وهذا ليس تشتيتا للخطاب ولحامليه ولكنه اعتبار لدور الواقع في التأسيس وعدم القفز على الثوابت واحترام السنن والعقليات والثقافات المحلية، حتى يكون هذا الخطاب غير منبت عن واقعه ولا يعيش ازدواجيات مرهقة ومفلسة تبعده عن إطاره وترمي به قي مثالية مريبة ومميتة، وفي وطنية مهزوزة تحزن الصديق وتفرح الخصم. إن الخطاب الإسلامي عموما وفي الغرب خصوصا ليس قرآنا منزلا ولا حديثا معصوما، وإنما هو اجتهاد ورؤى وتصورات يحددها الزمان والمكان. وإذا كان هذا الخطاب واحديا في الثوابت والأصول وفي مرتكزاته الشرعية، فإنه يظل متعددا في الرؤى والاجتهادات والتنزيل.  
حمل الماضي لا يجب أن يصرفنا عن حياة اللحظة، فعنصر الأمس من موروث وعرف وتقاليد إيجابية لا يمكن أن تكون عنصر تزمت وانعزال وانسحاب عن ساحة الفعل والمبادرة، ثم أن هذا الماضي يجب أن يستوعب ماضي الآخرين ولا يرى فيه غير الجدب والفراغ والعداء. فالماضي الغربي مليء في بعض أيامه وخاصة عصر التنوير بالكثير من المقاربات والتصورات والفرضيات التي دفعت بالبشرية إلى منازل التحضر وحقوق الإنسان، وهي بالتالي تمثل عناصر لقاء وحوار بين الموروثين على أساس البقاء للأصح. لذلك فإن استقراء هذا الماضي ذو الوجهين في الخطاب الإسلامي يُعتبر دليل صحة وتجاوز وبناء مع الآخر، وركيزة سليمة لاستشراف جماعي لهذا المستقبل ولهذا الوطن الذي يتوحد الجميع تحت مظلته.   
2/ الإشكالية الثانية : حملة الخطاب  
لعل أول ما يتبادر إلى ذهننا ونحن نحدد معالم هذا الخطاب أن نتساءل عن ماهية حامليه، من الذي سوف ينال شرف ومسؤولية تقديم هذا الخطاب، فكل إناء بما فيه يرجح، وتحديد الحامل وشروط الحمل الصائب هو جزء من نجاح الخطاب في الوصول إلى مبتغاه. ليس بدعا ولا مفاجئة أن يكون أعلم الناس وأجودهم وأثقفهم وأكنهم بالواقع وأعرفهم بمستجداته هم الذين يكونون على هذا الثغر. وإذا كنا قد صنفنا سابقا هذا الخطاب إلى ثلاثة أقسام، جماهيري وفكري وسياسي فإن النخبة والعامة تمثل عناصر لقاء المثقف والسياسي والجمهور والأداة المثلى في حمل هذا الخطاب حسب اختصاصات وفعالية كل طرف. وتعترضنا أول هذه الإشكاليات، كيف تحمل الجماهير خطابها وكيف تعيشه ولمن توجهه؟ كيف يحمل السياسي خطابه، كيف يمارسه، وعلى من يطرحه؟ وكيف يحمل المثقف والمفكر خطابه الفكري والثقافي، كيف يتعامل مع موروثه وموروث غيره، ولمن يدلي به؟  
يطغى على حاملي الخطاب الإسلامي في الغرب صنف مهيمن غادر بلاد الأصل نتيجة ظروف معينة يغلب عليها طابع الفشل في ميدان ما، ففشل البعض اقتصاديا ولم يستطع كفالة نفسه وأهله معيشيا، فهاجر طلبا للرزق ولحياة أفضل، وفشل البعض سياسيا ولم يستطع التواجد في إطار لا يسمح بغير الصوت الواحد واللون الواحد، فهرب بدينه ومعتقده وتصوره، وفشل البعض الآخر نقابيا أو اجتماعيا وحتى ثقافيا. حتى أصبح تفكير المهاجر في بعض نواحيه وفي مناطق الوعي واللاوعي تفكير محنة وأفكار زنزانة، أو خطاب حنين وبكائيات! فيكون حاملا لخطاب أزمة وسواد وقتامة، فيظهر ذلك في الكثير من الرؤى والتصورات تجاه هذا الواقع الجديد الذي يعيشه دون أن يكون جزء من تاريخه، وإن كان يمثل الآن جزء من جغرافيته. فهل يمكن تجاوز صبغة الأزمة في الخطاب الإسلامي في الغرب؟  
إن حملة هذا الخطاب لا يزال أغلبهم تجمعهم ببلاد الأصل حنين لا يُرَد، وثقافة وآمال الرجوع والاستقرار، وخاصة أصحاب الهمّ السياسي الذين بقي الرجاء والأمل وإعادة الحقوق المهضومة صفة ملازمة وشبه قارة لديهم، وحتى توريثها في جانب منها إلى أبنائهم، وهو شيء تُفهَم أبعاده النفسية والاجتماعية، لكن لا يجب أن تؤثر هذه الحالة على مقوّمات الخطاب وأهدافه وطريقة عرضه، وهو ما نخاله صعب التحقيق في ظل هذا الإطار المزدوج بعض الشيء.  
إن حملة هذا الخطاب يجب أن تتوفر فيهم ثلاثة شروط لصلاح المسعى ونجاح المسار :   
الاستقلالية التامة فكرا وممارسة عن بلدان الأصل، وإلا فإن دورهم يقتصر على النصح والمراقبة.  
الاعتبار بدور الوسيط في هذه المعادلة بين أجيال سابقة ولاحقة. فهم وسطاء، لا أجراء ولا ملاك لهذا الخطاب، بين تاريخ هم يحملونه، وجيل يتبعونه، إلى مستقبل يمكن أن لا يكونوا حاضرين فيه وإلى جيل غير جيلهم.  
مرحلية المهمة المناطة، فهم يشكلون محطة في مسار يتجاوزهم إلى آفاق أوسع ولعله أعقد.    
3/ الإشكالية الثالثة : حول مفهوم الغرب  
ما هو هذا الغرب الذي سوف نوجه إليه هذا الخطاب؟ هل هو نفسه تاريخا؟ هل هو نفسه جغرافية؟ هل الخطاب الموجه إلى أوروبا هو نفسه الموجه إلى أمريكا؟ هل هذا الخطاب هو نفسه الموجه إلى فرنسا وإنقلترا مثلا؟ هل هو الغرب الحاكم أم الغرب المحكوم؟ هل هو الغرب السياسي، أم الغرب الثقافي أم الغرب المعرفي؟ هل هو الغرب السياسي بثقافته ومعرفته، أم الغرب الاجتماعي بثقافته وعلومه؟  
كثيرا ما كان مفهوم الغرب في العقلية الإسلامية مرتبطا بالتاريخ أكثر من الجغرافيا، وبالماضي البعيد والقريب أكثر من اللحظة والمستقبل، وبالتكتيك أكثر من الاستراتيجيا، وظل هذا التشخيص بين مد وجزر وله بعض مبرراته في الإطار الاستعماري والاستعبادي والاستغلالي الذي حباه، والحروب والمناوشات المتبادلة طوال حقبات طويلة من الزمن، حتى ولّد أخيرا ما صطلح عليه بالصراع بين الحضارات، وهو نهاية مطاف غير سعيدة وغير مجدية تنبئ عن عمق الأزمة بين كل الأطراف.  
وحتى نتجنب بلطف الحديث عن هذه العلاقة بين الشرق كثقافة وتاريخ وحاضر، والغرب عموما، والتي لا يتسع لها هذا المجال، فما يعنينا في هذه الورقة هو هذه العلاقة المحدودة بين جزء من الشرق من جهة، والغرب من جهة أخرى، داخل الإطار الغربي، بين أجزاء من هذا الغرب نفسه، حيث أصبح هذا الشرق"المغرّب" جزء منه. لم يعد مقبولا أن تكون منهجية الحديث عن الغرب من منطلق اختلاف الضفاف، ونحن والغرب، ونحن والآخر. فالغرب إن لم نكن جزء من تاريخه وثقافته الماضية ومقوماته السالفة، فنحن الآن قطعة من نسيجه وجزء من يومه وغده. لهذا وجب تحديد الغرب الجديد من خلال أنفسنا ودورنا المرتقب داخله، فليس الغرب التاريخ الذي يعنينا ولكن الغرب الوطن الذي نعيش سُحُبه وضيائه.  
لهذا فخطاب الانعزال والتقوقع والانسحاب مرفوض ومضر بالبيت وأهله والضيوف، ويدفع إلى الفرقة والنبذ، ويجعل من المسلمين غير مواطنين أو مواطنين من درجة عليا أو سفلى، ليس لهم نفس الحقوق ونفس الواجبات التي تجمعهم بالمواطنين الآخرين. إن حق المواطنة يفرض على الخطاب الإسلامي أن يكون وطنيا، وأن يمثل لا حقا أحد الخطابات المتعددة والمتنوعة التي تمثل الغرب بأقليته الإسلامية الجديدة. فالغرب الجديد في الخطاب الإسلامي يجب أن يقطع مع خطابات الخنادق والضفاف، لأن المسلمين أصبحوا يمثلون جزء منه، يفرحون لفرحه ويحزنون لحزنه ويهمهم ما يهمه. وحتى إن اختلفت الرؤى والتصورات فهي تبقى اختلافات داخل المجموعة الوطنية الجامعة، ككل نقد وتعدد للآراء يحميه القانون والعرف، في إطار ديمقراطي رشيد. 
nawaat.org

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الخطاب الإسلامي في الغرب بين الإشكاليات والبناء
الجزء الثاني : مدخل لبناء الخطاب    بقلم د. خالد الطراولي      
1/ هذا الخطاب هو خطاب الوسطية والجمالية، وقد تناول محمد عمارة في الخطاب العام الإسلامي [1] ذكر بعض محدداتها عبر ثنائيات نزيد عليها : الله والإنسان، الفكر والمادة، الجبر والاختيار، الوحي والعلم، النص والاجتهاد، الدين والدولة، الرجل والمرأة، الفرد والجماعة، الطائفة والأمة، الوطنية والإسلامية،، دار الإسلام ودار العهد. وتتشكل فسيفساء هذا الخطاب الوسطي والجمالي عبر الإجابة الميسرة والموضوعية والبراغماتية لهذه الثنائيات.  
ولعل فقه الموازنة يعتبر خير الطرق والوسائل لملامسة هذه الثنائيات وغيرها حتى ينجلي البعد الوسطي والجمالي لهذا الخطاب. وهي موازنة "بين المصالح بعضها وبعض من حيث حجمها وسعتها ومن حيث عمقها وتأثيرها، ومن حيث بقاؤها ودوامها، وأيها ينبغي أن يقدم ويعتبر وأيها ينبغي أن يسقط ويلغى...(وكذلك للمفاسد)..والموازنة بين المصالح والمفسد إذا تعارضتا بحيث نعرف متى تقدم ردء المفسدة على جلب المصلحة، ومتى تغتفر المفسدة من أجل المصلحة." [2]  
2/ وهو خطاب سلمي تعارفي، وهذه السلمية ليست ظرفية ترتبط بحالة الضعف والقلة التي نعيشها، ولكنها حالة مبدئية وهيكلية وحاسمة للخطاب، لا رجعة فيها ولا تردد، تستمد أصولها من المقدس الذي نحمله والذي تجعل من بني الإنسان أخوة متعاونين ومتعاضدين قبل اختلاف العقيدة والرؤى والتصورات والمقاربات "اللهم ربنا ورب كل شيء ومليكه أنا شهيد أن العباد كلهم أخوة"[حديث]. وهي ليست رمزا خافتا لمرحلة فانية وظرفا متعديا، ولكنها ميزة ثابتة لمشروع هداية، شعاره "يأيها الناس ادخلوا في السلم كافة" [البقرة 208 ] لتنفض الكثير من الغبار عن ترهلات في تاريخنا، وتأويلات منحرفة في حاضرنا أضرت بنا قبل أن تضر بغيرنا.  
3/ وهو خطاب نحو الإنسان، حتى أن الصفة الملحقة به يجب أن تتمثل البعد الإنساني فيكون الخطاب إنسانيا ذو توجه إسلامي. لقد كان القرآن كتابا إنسانيا في طرحه وفي جمهوره [يأيها الناس، يابني آدم، يأيها الإنسان]، كان كتابا للإنسان وليس كتابا للمسلمين، وهذا يجعل الخطاب يحمل توظيفا دقيقا لهذا الإنسان وتوظيفا مناسبا له فيه التكريم والتشريف والاعمار والاستخلاف.  
4/ وهو خطاب المرافق والدليل لفهم الإسلام وليس خطاب الأستاذية، حتى في جانبه الأخلاقي التي علا فيه صخبنا، وقدناه تنظيرا وأفلسنا فيه ممارسة وتنزيلا. فخطاب المعية يؤدي إلى إثراء ونقاش حول أشياء تبدو مسلمات بالنسبة لنا وهي غير ذلك عند الآخر، على عكس الأستاذية التي غالبا ما تنحو منحى الجمود أو التحرك في نفس النقطة.  
5/ هذا الخطاب توفيقي أساسا، فإذا كانت هناك فجوة قائمة دائما بين الخطاب والفكرة من ناحية، والواقع من ناحية أخرى، فلأن الخطاب يكون غالبا أقرب إلى المثالية، إذ أنه نتمتع بمنهجيتين لطرق هذا الواقع، إما تغييره بالمجاهدة [ولكن هل هذه مهمتنا؟ وهل هي من مصلحة الخطاب ومصلحة ضيوفه؟]، أم نتوافق معه عبر استنباط الدلالات من النصوص، وطرق باب الاجتهاد بكل قوة وإخلاص، وهذا يستلزم جرأة وعلما ووعيا، يقول الدكتور جمال الدين عطية في شأن الفقه العام، والحديث جائز في غيره : " ولكن الذي لا ينتبه إليه الكثيرون هو ضرورة إعادة النظر في المسائل القديمة، أي الاجتهاد مجددًا في المسائل القديمة. فإن من المقرر أن لتغير ظروف الزمان والمكان والأشخاص أثره في تغير الاجتهاد والفتوى. ولا نوافق على حصر دور المجتهد في هذه الحالة على الانتقاء من بين الآراء القديمة رأيًا يكون أصلح أو أوفق ولو كان مرجوحًا في نظر أهل الترجيح من القدماء. فللمجتهد المعاصر أن يصل إلى رأي لم يقل به الأقدمون طالما أن له مستنده الشرعي في هذا الاجتهاد. ونحن لا نوافق على مقولة إنه إذا كان للقدماء ثلاثة آراء في المسألة (أو أربعة) فللمجتهد المعاصر أن يختار أحدها وليس له أن يقول برأي رابع (أو خامس) لم يقل به أحد من قبله، على أساس أن الآراء القديمة استنفدت بالقسمة العقلية جميع الاحتمالات؛ فهذا حَجْر على المجتهد لا أساس له من الشريعة" [3].  
وهنا يطرح بقوة ماصطلح على تسميته بفقه الأقليات والذي لنا عليه بعض التحفظات، لأننا لا نريده أن يبقى في مستوى فقه الفتوى والنصيحة وردّ الفعل ودعها حتى تقع! ولكنه يجب أن يكون له تصور كامل ومستقل عن الفقه العام، في مستوى أصوله على الأقل. ليس فقه الأقليات فقه الضرورات والحاجات والنوازل والمصالح المرسلة، وليس فقه العابد ولا العالم فقط، وليس فقه الواعظ والعارف فقط، بل هو كل ذلك، هو فقه رجل الشرع ورجل الاختصاص. وهو ليس فقها اقتصاديا فقط يفتي بجواز التملك والتصرف فقط، ولا يجب أن ينحبس مدراره في قضايا الفقه العام المتنوعة والتي غلب عليها في تاريخنا الجانب العبادي والشعائري وضمر البعد السياسي والحقوقي، بل يجب إدراك ما للسياسة من دور أساسي في استقرار الجالية وتمرسها بوسائل المدنية الجديدة وتعاملها في إطار ديمقراطي رحب وتعددية فكرية وسياسية متمكنة، والتركيز على بروز فقه سياسي متطور يحترم الموروث الاجتهادي نقدا أو تجاوزا ويثبت المقدس ولا يتخاصم مع الواقع.  
لقد عدّد الدكتور القرضاوي تسعة ركائز لبناء وبلورة فقه الأقليات، نعتبرها تلم بالنواقص و تضفي شروطا موضوعية وواقعية لنجاح الخطاب الإسلامي في الغرب ونجاح هذه الأقلية في التفاعل السليم مع محيطها، وهي على التوالي: لا فقه بغير اجتهاد معاصر قويم، مراعاة القواعد الفقهية الكلية، العناية بفقه الواقع المعيشي، التركيز على فقه الجماعة لا مجرد الأفراد، تبني منهج التيسير، مراعاة قاعدة تغير الفتوى بتغير موجباتها، مراعاة سنة التدرج، الاعتراف بالضرورات والحاجات البشرية، وأخيرا التحرر من الالتزام المذهبي [4].  
علينا أن نبحث إذا عن الثوابت في خطابنا التي لا تقبل التغيير وحصرها، والبحث عن ثوابت الواقع الغربي التي لا تقبل التبديل، والتحرك إثر ذلك في متغيرات الواقع واجتهادات "المبدأ"، بوعي وفهم داخل مؤسسة ومن خلال خطة عمل.  
6/ وهذا يجرنا إلى صفة أخرى لهذا الخطاب، وهو أنه خطاب مؤسساتي، تحمله مؤسسة وتنزّله مؤسسة، بما يحمله هذا المصطلح من آليات وقوانين تبعدنا عن الفردية والمذهبية والطائفية واللاواقعية. خاصة ونحن في مجتمع المؤسسات ولا يمكن أن توجد لنفسك ولخطابك قدما وصوتا إذا كنت تغردّ خارج السرب، بعيد عن المؤسسة من جمعيات ونوادي ومراكز وأحزاب.  
7/ لهذا الخطاب أولويات في التنظير والتنزيل، ونعود في هذا إلى مصطلح لم يخلو منه خطاب إسلامي، وهو فقه الأولويات، أو فقه المرحلة كما يقول فهمي هويدي، أو فقه المسار وفقه محطاته. وهو الفقه الذي يعني وضع كل شيء في مرتبته، فلا يؤخر ما حقه التقديم أو يقدم ما حقه التأخير، ولا يصغر الكبير ويكبر الصغير، كما يقول الشيخ القرضاوي.  
وهذه الأولويات يحددها فقه بالأحكام وبالضوابط من ناحية، وفقه بالواقع من ناحية أخرى، فالحالة الفرنسية مثلا وما تمثلها اللائكية من وجود قانوني وثقافي وتاريخي متميز في البلد ولدى المواطن، تدفع إلى رؤية وأولوية لمعالجة قضية العلاقة بين الإسلام والعلمانية وحسم هذه الثنائية قبل غيرها، على عكس المجتمع البريطاني مثلا الذي تنعدم فيه هذه الثنائية أو لا تطرح فيه بمثل هذه الحدّة.  
8/ إن حسن عرض هذا الخطاب يمثل جزء من نجاحه، وهو محدد أساسي لتمكنه، فحسن عرض البضاعة جزء من تسويقها وشغف الناس بها. فالكلمة الطيبة وسعة الصدر والحوار الرصين وقبول الآخر، واللين والرفق، والمعاملة على أساس البرّ حينا والقسط أحيانا أخرى، تمثل مناهج عمل وتعامل، تقارب ولا تباعد، وتبني ولا تهدم وتضفي على تواجد الخطاب وحامليه شرعية وتقبلا وتيسيرا ينعدم في أطر أخرى ومن خلال مناهج الرفض والانعزال والعداوة."ادع إلى سبيل ربك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن"[النحل 125] "قل هذه سبيلي أدعو إلى الله على بصيرة أنا ومن اتبعني"[يوسف 108] فلا ننسى أبدا أننا مازلنا ضيوفا على أهل الديار حتى وإن تم الاستقرار، فذهنية الضيف عند الآخر وتخوفه على ثقافته واجتماعيته، لا يزالان قائمين ويجب تفهمهما، وأن تاريخ تواجدنا لا يزال لم تجف أحرفه، ويجب التعامل معه بلطف ورفق وصبر ومجاهدة للنفس وكثيرا من الأناة.   
nawaat.org

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الخطاب الإسلامي في الغرب بين الإشكاليات والبناء
الجزء الثالث : هجرة الحبشة والنموذج المنشود       بقلم د. خالد الطراولي    
بالرغم من أن هجرة الصحابة الأوائل إلى الحبشة لم تكن هجرة استقرار وتوطين، غير أنها وقعت في ظل أوضاع محيطة إقليمية وجهوية وداخلية ونفسية تشبه في الكثير منها أحوال المسلمين في هذا الزمان، حيث كانت حال الاستضعاف و العسر والغربة والتهجير واللجوء التي عاشها المسلمون الأوائل تماثل نسبيا ما يعيشها أحفادهم اليوم، من ديار غادروها لم يسعدوا بجوارها إلى أرض فيها بقية من عدل وصدق. "فلما رأى رسول الله ما يصيب أصحابه من البلاء وما هو فيه من العافية لمكانه من الله ومن عمه أبي طالب، وأنه لا يقدر على أن يمنعهم مما هم فيه من البلاء قال لهم : لو خرجتم إلى أرض الحبشة فإن بها ملكا لا يظلم عنده أحد وهي أرض صدق حتى يجعل الله لكم فرجا مما أنتم فيه" [1]. ورغم أن كتب السيرة لم تتوقف كثيرا عند السنوات الطوال التي قضاها هؤلاء الصحابة ضيوفا لدى ملك الحبشة، غير أنها أثبتت بعض الدروس والمغازي التي لم تستنفد أغراضها، والتي يمكن أن تمثل نبراسا في طريق التعامل الرصين والواعي والرشيد بين المهاجر وبلاد الهجرة.   
كل امرىء من عباد الله مضطهد * * * * * ببطن مكة مقهـور ومفتــون 
أنا وجــدنا بلاد الله واسعــة * * * * * تنجي من الذل والمخزاة والهون    
كانت اللقطات الأولى لهذا اللقاء التاريخي بين المهاجر المستضعف في دينه والفار بحريته والمكبل بانتماءاته، وبين المجتمع الجديد الممثل في طبقته العليا وحكامه، أول المشاهد المعبرة والمحددة لهذه العلاقة، فإما قبول وسماح بالتواجد والاستقرار، أو رفض ومنع وطرد. فكان الخطاب الأول مصيريا، وكان هذا اللقاء محدّدا للبقاء أو العودة، لذلك وقع اعتماد الأكفأ والأنسب والأصلح حملة ومضمونا لإيصال هذا الخطاب، فتكفل جعفر بن أبي طالب بالرد.  
1/ وضوح الخطاب والثقة في النفس، وعدم اعتماد الظاهر والباطن، وترك الخطاب المزدوج، فلا خطاب للداخل وآخر للخارج ولكن مبدئية وشفافية حتى تُبنى العلاقة على أساس من الثقة والأمانة والاحترام المتبادل "ثم أرسل (النجاشي) إلى أصحاب رسول الله (ص) فدعاهم، فلما جاءهم رسوله اجتمعوا، ثم قال بعضهم لبعض: ما تقولون للرجل إذا جئتموه؟ قالوا :نقول والله ما علمنا، وما أمرنا به نبينا كائنا في ذلك ما هو كائن" [2]  
2/ الأخلاق العالية نظرا وممارسة التي حملها المسلمون في خطابهم الأول، من ورفعة وتواضع وشجاعة وتركيز على البعد القيمي والفضيلة والحرية والعدل التي يحملها مشروعهم الفارين به، وترك لما سواه من رذائل وفحش وظلم : :"أيها الملك كنا قوما أهل جاهلية، نعبد الأصنام، ونأكل الميتة، ونأتي الفواحش، ونقطع الأرحام، ونسئ الجوار، ويأكل القوي منا الضعيف...حتى بعث الله إلينا رسولا منا... وأمرنا بصدق الحديث وأداء الأمانة وصلة الرحم وحسن الجوار والكف عن المحارم والدماء ونهانا عن الفواحش وقول الزور وأكل مال اليتيم وقذف المحصنات... " [3].  
3/ حسن العرض والمنهجية السليمة والرقيقة في تقديم الخطاب، فقد اختار جعفر سورة مريم وما بها من رقة ومشاعر ولطف في قصة مريم والمسيح عليه السلام، حتى بكى النجاشي واخضلّت لحيته وبكى أساقفته حتى اخضلّوا مصاحفهم.  
4/ فن العلاقات العامة وإتقان اللطف في المعاملة، واحترام منازل الرجال ودرجاتهم "فلما قهرونا وظلموا وضيقوا علينا وحالوا بيننا وبين ديننا خرجنا إلى بلادك واخترناك على من سواك ورغبنا في جوارك، ورجونا أن لا نظلَم عندك أيها الملك" [4].  
5/ قوة الإقناع وقبول الحوار والمناظرة مع الخصم والصديق على السواء.  
6/ المشاركة في معايشة هموم البلاد وأحداثها بالقدر المسموح به، والمساعدة على نصرتها ونجاحها بالوسائل المتاحة ولو بالدعاء. فقد نزل أحد الرجال ينازع ملك النجاشي ووقعت بينهما معركة فاصلة، لم تسمح للمسلمين المشاركة المباشرة فيها مع جيش الملك غير أن الجميع بقوا يتابعون الأمر بوجس وخيفة على النجاشي وأقاموا الأدعية لنصرته " فدعونا الله تعالى للنجاشي بالظهور على عدوه، والتمكين له في بلاده..فو الله إنا لعلى ذلك متوقعون لما هو كائن إذ طلع الزبير وهو يسعى فلمع بثوبه وهو يقول: ألا أبشروا فقد ظفر النجاشي، وأهلك عدوه، ومكّن له في بلاده...فو الله ما علمتنا فرحنا فرحة قط مثلها" [5].  
7/ سعة الصدر والقبول بالاختلاف بين أصحاب الخطاب وعدم التعرض لمن انزوى برأي ولو كان في المعتقد والدين نفسه. فقد تنصر عبيد الله بن جحش بعد أن كان مسلما لما قدم أرض الحبشة، فكان إذا مر بالمسلمين يقول: فقّحنا وصأصأتم، أي قد أبصرنا ولم تبصروا بعد. فلم تقع بينهم مشادات ولا تكفير ولا مضايقات وهو ما لم تذكره السيرة.  
8/ التدرج في المكاسب والرضاء بالنتائج القليلة في إطار من الانسجام الجماعي، والاستقرار والنجاح للبلاد وأهلها وعدم القفز على الواقع والقبول بالعمل في نطاق المسموح والمناسب، حتى لا يقع المحظور من رجّ عنيف وردّ أعنف منه، فينهزم المشروع وذووه، ويخيب المسعى. فقد أسلم النجاشي وأعلم بذلك صحابة الرسول (ص) وأخفى إسلامه على قومه، خوفا من بطشهم له ومعرفته لهم بشدتهم ورفضهم استبدال دينهم. ولم يسع المسلمون إلى تجاوز هذا الخط واكتفوا بهذا النجاح البسيط، واحترموا الرجل ومواقفه، ولم يدفعوه إلى إظهار دينه والدخول في مواجهة يمكن أن تلحق الأذى به وبالبلاد والعباد وبالمسلمين أيضا.   
ختاما  
إن هذا الخطاب الإنساني ذو التوجه الإسلامي في الغرب، يبقى نجاحه رهين حملته وأعضائه، ولا يبقى حبيس النظرية والإنشاء، ولكن يجب أن يتمثل في ممارسة واعية ورشيدة، يدخل الأسواق والمتاجر، ويستأنس داخل البيوت والغرف، ويشعّ عبر سلوكيات حضارية في المدرسة والطريق والنوادي، حتى لا يكون النموذج النظري في واد وممارساتنا في واد آخر فنخسر على المستويين، نظر فيه نظر، وفعل عليه حجر وتوجس وعداء. ولعل من تأويلات الأثر المشهور عن رسول الله (ص) "أن الدين سيعود غريبا كما بدا فطوبى للغرباء"، أن مصطلح الغريب يكون من الغرابة، وهو ما سوف يلقاه هذا الخطاب عند غير بني ذويه. والغرابة محطة نفسية وثقافية يليها إحدى المسارين، إما تفهم وقبول وحتى تبني، أو رفض ومواجهة وعدوان، فإما الطوبى أو الخسران، وهذا يبقى رهين منهجيتنا في التعامل، وطريقة عرضنا لمشروعنا، ومدى وعينا بأمسنا ويومنا ومستقبلنا. كانت هجرة يوسف عليه السلام مثالا حيا للهجرة السليمة والاستقرار المفيد والمستفيد، من بدوي في الصحراء إلى حافظ لخزائن البلاد في الحضر، أحسن إلى قومه وعمل للصالح العام، فخدم مشروعه الإنساني وأفاد وطنه ومجتمعه وذويه. 
nawaat.org

----------


## أبو عبد الله

"أوروبا العربية" مستقبل أوروبا؟   بات إيور 
نشرت المؤرخة بات إيور أعمالاً متعمقة عن الأقليات وعن مكانتها المتدنية في ظل الإسلام، ومنها "الإسلام والمكانة المتدنية: حيث تنهار الحضارة" (2002). 
يقول آخر كتبها "أوروبا العربية: المحور الأوروبي العربي" (منشورات جامعة Fairleigh Dickinson، 2005) أن الحكومات الأوروبية، وخاصةً الفرنسية، قد طورت سياسات خارجية موجهة لكسب ود أنظمة الشرق الأوسط وتهدئة الأقليات الإسلامية "المقاتلة" التي تعيش بين ظهرانيها. تحدثت بات إيور أمام منتدى الشرق الأوسط في نيويورك في 7 شباط 2005.  
تعاني أوروبا تغيرين عميقين. أولهما ضعف المسيحية؛ أما الثاني فهو التراجع السكاني. لا يولد الآن، عبر أوروبا كلها، إلا ثلثا عدد الأطفال اللازم للمحافظة على تعداد السكان. لقد جاء انخفاض عدد السكان الناتج عن ذلك في مصلحة المسلمين المهاجرين. إن السكان المسلمين الذين تنمو أعدادهم سريعاً غير مندمجين في المجتمعات المضيفة وغير متكيفين سياسياً مع معاييرها. وعلى العكس، فإن الحركات الإسلامية الراديكالية تزداد قوةً بين السكان المهاجرين. بالإضافة إلى هذا، فقد طورت الحكومات الأوروبية وخاصةً الحكومة الفرنسية سياسات تهدف لكسب ود أنظمة الشرق الأوسط.  
هنا يطرح سؤال: هل هذه ضلالةٌ عابرة أم أن أوروبا بسبيلها لفقدان هويتها التاريخية؟ إنها الإجابة الثانية: تتحول أوروبا سريعاً إلى "أوروبا العربية"، ملحق ثقافي وسياسي للعالم العربي/الإسلامي المعادي جذرياً للمسيحية وللسامية وللغرب وللأمريكيين.  
الشراكة الأوروبية ـ العربية
لقد أنتجت العقود الأربعة من العلاقة السياسية والاقتصادية بين أوروبا والبلدان العربية في الشرق الأوسط، والتي اتخذت من الحوار العربي الأوروبي شكلاً مؤسساتياً لها، مزيجاً خبيثاً وعدائياً اسمه "أوروبا العربية". لن يزول هذا ببساطة عبر تغيير في سياسة الاتحاد الأوروبي؛ بل أن جذوره أعمق من ذلك. في الواقع، ستحدد كيفية التعامل مع مسألة "أوروبا العربية" مستقبل أوروبا كله.  
تتجلى صور "أوروبا العربية" في ملايين الناس الذين كانوا يحرقون الأعلام الأمريكية والإسرائيلية أثناء حرب العراق، والذين كانوا يؤيدون علناً ياسر عرفات وصدام حسين وغيرهم من الدكتاتوريين القساة. يمكن تمييز صورة "أوروبا العربية" في انفجار النشاط المعادي للسامية وفي انعدام التعاطف مع حقوق اليهود في عددٍ من بلدان أوروبا. يجد اليهود أنفسهم عرضةً للهجوم بشكلٍ متزايد وخاصةً من جانب المتطرفين الإسلاميين والشباب الذي تحول إلى الراديكالية، ولا يأتي رد فعل الحكومات الأوروبية وهيئات تطبيق القانون لديها إزاء هذه الانتهاكات للحقوق إلا فاتراً وبعد ضغطٍ مستمر في وسائل الإعلام. يمكن أيضاً رؤية ظاهرة "أوروبا العربية" في ممارسة التخويف لإسكات النقد الموجه للإسلام وللمجتمع الإسلامي والذي ازداد وضوحاً بذبح المخرج السينمائي الهولندي ثيو فان كوخ في وضح النهار فهو الذي صنع فيلماً وثائقياً عن العذاب الذي تقاسيه النساء المسلمات في المجتمعات الإسلامية.  
"أوروبا العربية" قيد الصنع 
بدأ هذا الاندماج الخبيث على يد شارل ديغول في الستينات. لقد رأى ديغول سلطة فرنسا تتراجع مع فقدانها لمستعمراتها، وظن أن أوروبا أكثر توحيداً يمكن أن تستعيد بعضاً من المجد الفرنسي. ومن أجل توحيد أوروبا كانت القارة بحاجة لتشكيل كتلة دولية يمكنها منافسة أمريكا. بدا أن الأمم العربية في الشرق الأوسط، والتي لا مثيل لثرائها النفطي، ستكون شريكاً جيداً. كان ديغول يؤسس لتلك العلاقة عندما قال في 27 تشرين الثاني 1967 أن التعاون الفرنسي العربي سيكون عنصراً أساسياً في السياسة الفرنسية. ومنذ ذلك الوقت تبنت فرنسا سياسةً شديدة الودية إزاء العالم العربي ومواقف عدائية تجاه إسرائيل. 
بعد حرب يوم الغفران عام 1973، أعلنت الدول العربية مقاطعتها النفطية ضد أوروبا وضد البلدان ذات العلاقات الوثيقة مع إسرائيل بشكلٍ خاص. بعد بدء الحرب بعشرين يوماً فقط، اعترفت المجموعة الأوروبية المكونة من تسع دول بحق الفلسطينيين في المشاركة بالمفاوضات السياسية وطالبت إسرائيل بالتراجع حتى خط الهدنة لعام 1949 خارجةً بذلك عن قرار مجلس الأمن 242 الذي اتخذ عام 1967 ومازال أساساً للتسوية التي يتم التفاوض عليها.  
على الأثر، انتهت المقاطعة العربية لأوروبا. ودعت الحكومتان الفرنسية والألمانية القادة العرب للدخول في حوارٍ رسمي مع القادة الأوروبيين لصياغة علاقةٍ وطيدة. وافق القادة العرب شريطة أن تكون لأوروبا سياسة خارجية موحدة تتفق مع مصالح الدول العربية.  
ثمة عناصر واضحة كثيرة لهذه العلاقة. فمثلاً يرى القادة الأوروبيون أن الإصلاح العربي يسير موازياً للعملية السلمية الإسرائيلية العربية. ومرةً بعد مرة يستغل القادة العرب والأوربيون مآزق النزاع العربي الإسرائيلي من أجل تأخير الإصلاحات الديمقراطية.  
إن هدف "أوروبا العربية" هو التقريب بين شاطئي المتوسط بحيث تعكس مصالح المجتمع الأوروبي مصالح العالم العربي. لابد من وجود تجانس في الثقافة والسياسة بين هذين الشاطئين. وكنتيجةٍ لذلك يكون على القادة الأمريكيين التعامل مع الثقافة السياسية الناشئة لـِ "أوروبا العربية" بدلاً من الجسم السياسي الأوروبي السابق.  
لسوء الحظ فأن كثيراً من الأوروبيين غير مدركين للاندماج الأوروبي العربي. صارت الكراهية الجديدة التي نجدها في أوروبا ضد أمريكا وإسرائيل أمراً شائعاً، وهي تتخلل كثيراً من قطاعات المجتمع بما في ذلك الثقافة ووسائل الإعلام والاقتصاد. تسهّل أوروبا الآن سبل القيم الجهادية الخاصة بالعالم العربي. وهذا واضح في ترددها بإدانة الإرهاب الإسلامي صراحةً وفي حاجتها للإشارة إلى أمريكا وإسرائيل كسبب للنزاع لا كضحيتين للعدوان الإسلامي. إن من شأن الهجرة العربية الجماعية عبر المتوسط، والتي كانت جزءاً من اتفاقية الصداقة، أن تقوي ظاهرة "أوروبا العربية". وإذا ما ظل رد فعل أوروبا تهديئياً إزاء الهجمات الإرهابية الإسلامية (مثل هجمات مدريد عام 2004) فستصير "أوروبا العربية" حقيقةً أوروبية كاملة في نهاية المطاف. 
استنتاجات برسم الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية
على الأمريكيين الاضطلاع بدور حازم في مقارعة أخطار "أوروبا العربية" وفي منع حدوث اندماج مماثل فيما يخص بلدهم، لأن هذا أمر خطير. مثلاً، إن الاختصاصيين الأمريكيين في الدراسات الشرق أوسطية في الجامعات هم ـ وعلى الأغلب ـ من ذوي التوجه الممالئ للعرب/الإسلام منذ الآن، وذلك بصرف النظر عن المعايير التقليدية للدراسات العلمية، وهم لا يخجلون من تسييس التعليم الرسمي. 
على الأمريكيين أن يتمسكوا بثقافتهم التعددية الأصيلة، وعليهم ألا يتنكروا لهويتهم ولقيمهم المسيحية – اليهودية في سبيل تهدئة عدم التسامح الراهن الشديد الذي ينبعث من العالم العربي الإسلامي.    
tharwaproject.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المعادلة الناقصة في حوار الحضارات     هوازن خداج   
لقد اختلفت الآراء التي كتبت حول موضوع التفاعل بين الحضارات بشكل كبير، بعض الآراء عملت على مقولة صراع الحضارات، والأخرى عملت على مقولة حوار الحضارات. وإن ما يبرز في كلا الحالتين هو مفهوم الحضارة باعتباره العصب الذي يحرك علاقات الجماعات البشرية المختلفة و طبائعها و أنماطها و يوجه دوافعها و مساراتها في مجرى التاريخ الإنساني. 
مع إن المراجعة للتاريخ الإنساني، تبين لنا إنه لم يكن بيوم على المنحنى البياني لتطور الأمم المختلفة أكثر من حضارة واحدة على القمة، هي الحضارة الأكثر قوة والأكثر ارتقاء وفعالية. لكن هذا لم يلغ صفات الحضارات الأخرى وتأثيرها.  
فقد كانت خصائص الحضارات وما زالت تؤثر في العلاقات بين الدول، وإن تحقيق التعاون الدولي يتطلب توظيف تلك الثقافات للاستفادة منها في العمليات السياسية والاقتصادية والأمنية.  
إن مقولة حوار الحضارات تم التداول فيها في العقود الأخيرة من القرن العشرين- بعد أن توضحت التشكيلة الحالية بتمركز القوة في قطب واحد يسعى للسيطرة على العالم- في محاولة للالتفاف على مقولة صراع الحضارات، ومحاولة البحث داخل بنية الحضارات عن تفعيل ما يوفر مداخل للحوار والتفاهم والتقارب وإمكانية تقييد عناصر الصراع التي تسود علاقة الحضارات بعضها ببعض على مر التاريخ والتي تعتبر هي الأكثر فعالية في واقع التبادل بين الحضارات من مسألة الحوار. 
لهذا تضمنت مقولة حوار الحضارات بعض المعطيات لتنفيذها، مثل احترام الحياة الإنسانية، والحاجة إلى القيم الروحية، والتضامن الإنساني... وكلها قيم تعتبر مجرد محاولات لإيجاد بديل عن حالة صراع الحضارات. 
لكن الواقع يظهر أن الحضارات لا تتحاور فيما بينها بل تتصارع، فالحوار يكون عفويا تلقائيا نتيجة الاحتكاك الطبيعي وتبادل التأثير، وهذا ما يحدث عادة نتيجة تفاعل الحضارات أو تداخلها ولا يحتاج إلى نظريات وتخطيط مسبق وجلسات حوار أو ما شابه فهو عملية تاريخية تلقائية مبنية على السعي نحو النهوض الحضاري، مع الاستفادة مما قد تمتلكه الحضارات الأخرى الأكثر تطورا. 
وإذا أردنا أن نخصص البحث قليلا ليقتصر على دول العالم العربي والغرب، فمن اللافت أن الدراسات الهامة التي عنيت بشؤون الفكر العربي والحضارات العربية وإشكالياتها حتى مناقشة أسباب انهيارها ظهرت لأول مرة في الغرب منذ وقت مبكر وعلى أيدي كتاب ومفكرين غربيين، وقد تناولت مسألة العلاقة بين الغرب والشرق. 
فالعالم العربي الفسيفسائي بحق لا يعد طرفا فعالا في حوار الحضارات -حتى لو امتلك أهم وأعظم الحضارات بالسابق- إذ هو جملة بلدان ضعيفة متعددة ومتعارضة، غير قادرة على الوجود كطرف واحد ذو شخصية واحدة متميزة في موضوع الحوار ونديته، ولا يمكن اعتبارها خصما للدول المتطورة صناعياً وتكنولوجياً والأهم إنسانياً على صعيد قوانين المجتمع المدني الذي أساسه المواطنة البعيدة عن التمييز بين إنسان وآخر دينياً أو أثنياً، عدا عن ذلك فإن الشقاقات الموجودة ضمن كل طيف من الأطياف العربية- دينياً كان أو أثنياً – لا يسمح باتخاذ موقف موحد تجاه أي موضوع إشكالي على الصعيد الحضاري، وإذا أضفنا لذلك أن العالم الغربي استطاع منذ زمن طويل الثورة والانتصار على "قرونه الوسطى"، فيما العالم العربي لا يزال يتخبط في ظلاميات القرون الغابرة لا يقوى على التقدم ولا يمكنه التشبث بالحاضر بل يتراجع إلى عهود ما قبل التاريخ، كل ذلك يجعل من حواره الحضاري مع الغرب (الذي انتصر –في الفترة الحالية على الأقل- بطريقة نهائية) عبارة عما يشبه حوار الطرشان.  
أما الاهتمام الغربي بالحضارة العربية والثقافة العربية فقد أتى لأسباب قد يكون أهمها: 
وجود النفط في هذه البقعة من العالم، وهو عصب التطور المستدام للدول الصناعية المتطورة، لهذا يتم التسابق للسيطرة عليه، وهنا لا علاقة مباشرة للحضارة فيه، فهو موضوع اقتصادي سياسي بحت، لكن السياسة والاقتصاد كانا وما زالا يعملان بالتوازي كأسباب لسيطرة وفوز الحضارات.  
أما السبب الثاني الذي يبرز بوضوح هو موضوع الهجرة إلى الدول المتطورة والمنفتحة وقد يكون الأكثر أثرا هو الهجرة الإسلامية، فقد كانت الأفواج الأولى من المهاجرين من العالم الإسلامي إلى البلدان غير الإسلامية، ذات خصائص متقاربة يغلب عليها الطابع الشعبيّ العام، وقد كان البحث عن موارد الرزق وعن الحريات أكبر دافع لهذه الهجرات الأولى التي نتج عنها ظهور تجمعات إسلامية لها طابعها الخاص داخل تلك البلدان، فنشأت عنها مشكلات متنوعة، ناتجة عن محاولة التوافق والانسجام بين ثقافتهم وهويتهم، وبين المحيط الاجتماعي والبيئة الثقافية المنفتحة والمناخ الفكريِّ العام الذي وجدوا أنفسهم يعيشون في خضمه داخل هذه الدول العاملة والمنتجة، والتي تحاول بطريقة ما تفعيل الثقافات الأخرى والاستفادة من وجودها دون الدخول باشتباكات وضغوطات داخل مجتمعاتها.  
أما السبب الثالث ودون التوسع بأسباب نشأته، فهو بروز الفكر الإسلامي السلفي المتعصب والتيارات المتطرفة، التي تسعى لتحقيق دار السلام- وهي دارالإسلام- حيث يتعين أن يكون العالم أمة واحدة، تحكمها تقاليد الإسلام، وأن الذي يخرج عن قوانينها يتعين محاربته لرده إلى الصواب، وهذا ما تسعى الدول الغربية إلى محاربته أو تقليصه رغم إنها تقع أحياناً بفخ التعميم تجاه العالم الإسلامي الذي لا يمكننا اعتباره بالكامل أصولي أو متطرف، ولا يمكن اعتبار الفكر السلفي ممثلاً للحضارة الإسلامية، وهو فكر آيل للسقوط بفعل التقادم لأن الزمن يمشي إلى الأمام فقط وهذه حتمية لا مفر من مواجهتها يوماً بالنسبة لهذه التيارات.  
إن هذه الأسباب، أدت للاهتمام بالحضارة العربية وتحديدا الإسلامية، في محاولات لوضع خطوط أساسية للتفاهم والتعايش، لكن هذا التعايش والتبادل الحضاري لن يتم إلا إذا حاولت الدول الأقوى والأكثر تطوراً التنازل عن إخضاع الآخرين لشروطها وقيمها العامة الناتجة عن مصالح اقتصادية وسياسية، واعترفت بوجود التعددية الثقافية الحضارية لكافة الدول، وقامت الدول الإسلامية بمحاولة التجديد والاجتهاد لتبني الفكر الذي يدعم التطور والنهوض من عصور الظلام، والاستفادة من كل ما هو جديد وملائم في محاولة البناء والاعتراف بهذا التنوع الثقافي الذي يساهم بتقوية الاحترام المتبادل الذي قد يعتمد عليه مستقبل البشرية، والتخلي من قبل كل الأطراف عن رواسب التمييز العرقي أو التعصب المذهبي وعدم إنكار الخصائص الثقافية أو الحضارية لأي شعب من الشعوب.  
هنا يمكن القول، إن حوار الحضارات لن يتم إلا في حال إدراك أن الحوار في خطاه الأولى ليس بين ثقافات ولكن بين جماعات ومجتمعات، وإن موضوعه بالتالي ليس هويتي وهويتك، وقيمي وقيم الآخر، ولكن مشكلاتنا المشتركة إنسانياً وثقافياً وسياسياً واقتصادياً... وإن هدف الحوار ليس الوصول إلى قمع وإلغاء الاختلافات الثقافية والحضارية ولا إيجاد تسوية بين القيم المختلفة التي تميزها، ولكن العمل فيما وراء الثقافات الخصوصية، لإيجاد قاسم مشترك إنساني أعظم من القيم الخاصة المغلقة وإيجاد فرص أكبر لتنويع المرجعيات حتى نستطيع الوصول للانفتاح على الآخر فهو الذي يؤسس لبناء حضارات مكتملة بإجماع إنساني. فالإنسان هو الغاية الأسمى وهو أعظم المخلوقات والإبداعات، وكل شيء وجد لخدمة الإنسان من حضارة وثقافة ودين وسياسة و...وليس العكس.   
tharwaproject.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل الإسلام الإنساني   
فارينا علم  
فارينا علم: يستطيع الإسلام أن يتخطى ربطه مع الاضطهاد والعنف بأن يكون صادقاً مع نفسه ومع ماضيه. 
يهتفون "الإسلام يعني السلام". يصرون "الإسلام يدين الإرهاب". يشكون "الأغلبية الساحقة من المسلمين ترفض العنف". حتى قبل 11 أيلول من عام 2001، بذل زعماء المسلمين في بريطانية وفي أماكن أخرى قصارى جهدهم للتمييز بين المفهوم الأساسي للإسلام وتأويلات المجاهدين حول قضية الإيمان. حتى أن تأكيدهم، بعد هذا التاريخ، بات أكثر حسماً. 
إنهم على حق، ما دام الارتباط الروتيني بين الإسلام والإرهاب غالباً ما يعبر عنه بعبارات مبسطة ومبطنة. ولكن الكلمة السحرية المستهلكة في الرفض تتهرب أيضاً من المشكلة الحقيقية داخل المجتمعات الإسلامية، مشكلة أخذت تتعمق وتزداد حدة منذ 11/9 : الطريقة التي ينكب فيها عدد متزايد من المسلمين على العمل للتبرير البلاغي والديني للعلماء الحرفيين الذين يدعون إلى الجهاد. 
والأسباب لهذا التحول واضحة بشكل كاف: الاحتلال المستمر "لأراضي المسلمين" كما في أفغانستان والعراق وفلسطين، وجود أنظمة حاكمة متسلطة مدعومة من الغرب، وأيضاً الشعور بأن الحداثة قد تركت المسلمين وراءها. حقاً إن "الحرب على الإرهاب" تشن على خلفية حربية معقدة وجديدة ضد عقول وقلوب مسلمي العالم. ولكن يجب ألا يكون ردنا انسحاباً إلى العقيدة، ولا إلى الانشغال الفكري بالعنف بالتأكيد، بل قبول المنطقة الجديدة الخطرة كتحد لتوضيح الرسالة الحقيقية وعلاقتها بإيماننا مرة أخرى. 
اتجاه عكسي
ينظر دياب أبو يحي إلى "الحرب على الإرهاب" من منظور آخر، من خلال التأكيد على ابتهالات الاضطهاد، في الماضي والحاضر، الذي عاناه العالم العربي (المسلم في المقام الأول). إنه يسعى بهذه الطريقة لإجبار القارئ على رؤية التاريخ من منظور الضحية. ويرى هذه المظالم المتعددة - اقتصادية وسياسية واجتماعية- توقد الغضب لدى شباب الشارع العربي (والمسلم) الذي يزداد عدداً، الغضب الذي يؤثر على الدول بأقلياتها المسلمة النشيطة المعبرة بالإضافة إلى الأمم ذات الأغلبية المسلمة.  
المشكلة هي أن أبا يحي (ومعلقين آخرين من أمثاله) يتبنى نسبية أخلاقية أثرية بالمطلق. يقول أنه ضد القتل الإرهابي للمدنيين، لكنه لن ينتقد الذين يرزحون تحت الاستعمار إن استخدموا هكذا وسائل. يشير أبو يحي، "حفظ الدافع الأخلاقي هو أقل اهتماماتهم في الحرب القذرة." كافح النار بالنار، ودع اللهيب يمضي حيث تأخذه الريح. 
هذا خطأ
لا شك أن حجج أبي يحي معقولة على المستوى العاطفي. فرغم كل شيء، يتزايد التعاطف العاطفي مع الزملاء المسلمين – الأمة – بين الشباب المسلم المعولم تدريجياً. يجب أن نفهم لماذا يشعر مسلم شاب من برادفور بعطف كبير تجاه غزة. الهويات الفردية تشكلها الحقائق العالمية.  
ولكن هذا النوع من الخطاب خطير أيضاً. إذ كلما ابتعدنا عن المقاييس الأخلاقية والأدبية للسلوك، كشفنا أنفسنا أكثر للقتالية العنيفة والإرهاب. يجب أن تستند نظرتنا إلى القمع والإرهاب إلى قراءة واضحة لمزاج الشارع وتأكيد المبادئ اللاهوتية والأخلاقية الأساسية للإسلام التي كانت جزء من تعبيره الديني منذ أيام الرسول. 
اذاً ماذا يمكننا أن نقدم للشباب المسلم، الذين يرزحون تحت الاحتلال والذين تنتابهم على نحو متزايد مشاعر الغضب والإحباط مما يعتبرونه حرباً عالمية على الإسلام.  
كونوا مستعدين للنقاش
ينبغي إنعاش العلوم الإسلامية الكلاسيكية والخطاب الأخلاقي. يتميز تطوير التشريع واللاهوت والقانون والروحية الإسلامية بروح الاعتدال والحاجة إلى إيجاد "حل وسط". من دون التأكيد على القيم الدينية التي تؤكد على أهمية الحوار الجاد على العنف، الأدب على الحماسة، لا يمكن تلطيف الانفعالات التي تعتمل في الشارع العربي. وكما يشير فؤاد نهدي، يقدم الإسلام السياسي المعاصر ديانة لتموت من أجلها ويقدم الإسلام الكلاسيكي ديانة لتعيش من أجلها. ولولا هذه الأخيرة لما كانت الإنجازات العظيمة للحضارة الإسلامية (التي يحتفل بها ويمجدها الإسلاميون) ممكنة. تظهر أقدم الصور المعروفة للجامع المقدس أربعة محاريب، تشير إلى الكعبة. وهذا يمثل المدارس الرئيسة الأربعة للفكر الشرعي السني جميعها كانت محترمة وتدرس في ظل الزار الإسلامي الأقدس. بشكل عام، أكدت هذه التعددية التعايشية الثقافة والحوار الموجودين في مكة، التي كانت إحدى مراكز المناقشة. هذه الروحية مفقودة الآن بالكامل تقريباً من الحوار الإسلامي الشعبي. 
لدينا الآن إسلام "بروتستانتي" منفصل كلياً تقريباً عن ماضينا التأويلي الغني. فالإسلام التقليدي، الذي أضعف أولاً من قبل القوى الاستعمارية ومن ثم من قبل يدعون بالإصلاحيين، قد بز من قبل الإسلام الوهابي الذي ينطلق من تفسير حرفي جامد للنصوص المقدسة. إنها حركة هدمت المحاريب الأربعة في مكة. وخلال العقود الأربعة المنصرمة، مستندة على البترودولار والنشريات الضخمة، سطت على معظم الجدالات اللاهوتية الشعبية داخل الإسلام، وبشكل خاص في العالم الغربي والعربي. 
قد ينتمي مؤيدو الإسلام الوهابية إلى استمرارية الفكر الإسلامي. لكنهم عاشوا تاريخياً على هوامشه التاريخية. لقد قضى على كل أسلافهم الأيديولوجيين (الخوارج والحشاشين، على سبيل المثال) النزاع الديني ويد الحكومة الإسلامية القوية. 
كان المجتمع المدني دائماً العنصر القوي في المجتمعات الإسلامية وقد أوجد على الدوام حيزاً لجدل عنيف ولمجموعة كبيرة من الآراء المتعارضة. ولم تكن هذه الآراء تشكل تهديداً للأمة ما لم تكن سبباً للعنف والظلم والفوضى الاجتماعية.  
عززوا الروحانية
أحيوا إحساساً بالفضيلة. المشكلة مع البن لادنية (أسامة بن لادن) برمتها والانحرافات المرتبطة بها تكمن في أنهم رغم استخدامهم للغة الإسلام ومناشدتهم المجتمع يهملون في الوقت نفسه معتقداته الأدبية والأخلاقية. فالعاطفة والغضب لا تشكل أساساً لحل القلق الحالي. 
يجب أن نعيد تقييم الإنسان الذي يعتبر جوهر العقيدة الإسلامية. فهم الإسلام السياسي النبي محمد على أنه رجل دولة محارب. لقد كان كذلك، لكنه كان أكثر من ذلك. كانت رسالته تهدف إلى إعلاء شخصية الإنسان من خلال تعليمه العبادة والسلوك القويم والتواضع أمام الله. حسب تعاليم النبي، علينا أن نتمسك بالأخلاق السامية حتى إزاء معتد غير أخلاقي. وجاء في القرآن أنه "رحمة لكل العالمين" والرحمة طبيعته الرمزية. كان النبي مدفوعاً بحب عميق وحميم لله، للإنسانية ولطائفته. كان صانع سلام ودبلوماسي - نبيل ورحيم. 
بالنسبة للرسول، الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة. لكنك لن تسمع الكثير عن الرحمة من المسلمين في هذه الأيام. وقد تنطوي دعوتهم على لغة إسلامية، لكنها وسيلة ودنيوية بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى. إذا سمحنا لهذا الاتجاه بالاستمرار، فإننا نستهزئ بالدين وأخيراً نجعل الإسلام دنيوياً. فالإسلام المفتقر إلى العالمية الشمولية والمختصر إلى لغة عاطفية خالية من نظام أخلاقي وأدبي يخسر مكانته كقوة هداية حقيقية في حياة الناس. 
لقد شكلت الروحانية الإسلامية، أو الصوفية، على الدوام عنصراً متمماً للحياة الدينية الإسلامية. قدم أولياء وشيوخ الصوفية نظرة منهجية لمعرفة الله تستند على تلاوة الابتهالات، التدرب على تطوير شخصية ورعة قويمة، بغية إذلال الأنا وتكريس النفس لخدمة المجتمع. وحتى في يومنا هذا يمكن للصوفية، بتعبيرها عن القيم الإسلامية المشتركة وبتركيزها لاهتمام الفرد على الأهداف السامية، أن تكون قوة مضادة مثيرة للإسلام السياسي المجاهد. 
وهذه ليست محاولة لتحييد الإسلام. بل على العكس من ذلك، لقد كان الصوفيون على سبيل المثال في طليعة العديد من المعارك المناهضة للاستعمار (عبد القادر الجزائري في الجزائر، عمر المختار في ليبيا، شامل الداغستاني في القوفاز) لكن نظرتهم وضعت مبدأ وقيداً أمام الكسب السياسي والعسكري. 
وإن إحياء لنظام وممارسة روحية سيحيي بدوره نقاشاً أخلاقياً داخلياً حول كيفية مقاومة الاحتلال. 
قاوموا النوع الخاطئ من "الدعم" 
لا تسلموا مستقبل الإسلام والمسلمين إلى شركة راند. يقترح تقرير مجلس الخبراء الأمريكي المؤثر لعام 2003، الإسلام الديمقراطي المدني، طريقة لعلمنة الخطاب الإسلامي من خلال تحريض "الأصوليين"، "التقليديين" "العصرانيين" و"العلمانيين" ضد بعضهم. يتجاهل هذا النوع من التبسيط تعقيد التجربة الإسلامية العالمية ويزيد الأمور سوء. لقد أثار مثل هذا التدخل و"الدعم" الغربي، وخلق في بعض الحالات، الأزمات الراهنة في العالم الإسلامي.  
أهملت الولايات المتحدة أو تساهلت، لسنوات، مع حلفائها العرب عندما كانوا يضخون الأموال إلى المنظمات التي فتتت صرح التراث الإسلامي التقليدي وشجعت على تفسير موحد وحرفي للإسلام. إن نتاج هذا التفسير هو الذي يدعو الآن إلى "الحرب المقدسة". لقد خربت المجموعة نسيج المجتمع المدني الإسلامي ووضعت العالم في خطر. 
افصلوا الدولة عن الدين 
أبعدوا العلماء عن سيطرة الدولة. على معظم الدول الإسلامية أن توقف تدخلها بالدين. يدعو التقليد الإسلامي إلى توتر صحي بين المدارس الدينية والدولة، وبذلك تضبط كل واحدة الأخرى. ينبغي على المجتمعات الإسلامية أن تبقي العلماء بالإضافة إلى قوة نشيطة دينامية داخل المجتمع. وعلى الدولة أن تتجنب التدخل بالدين وإلحاقه لغاياتها السياسية الخاصة. لقد حذر الخطاب الإسلامي التقليدي علماء الدين من الاقتراب أكثر مما ينبغي من السلطة السياسية، وهرب الكثير من العلماء المشهورين والبارزين من العمل في بلاط السلطان ليحافظوا على سلامتهم واستقلالهم. ولكن هذا لا يعني أننا نريد القول بأن العلماء اليوم في موقف يستحقون عليه النقد. فالكثير من العلماء في مواقع رسمية ضمن هياكل الدولة هم في الواقع أصوات رائعة للعقل والاتزان، كالمفتي المصري علي الجمعة. 
إن الرغبة في "دولة إسلامية"، بأي معنى كانت، يجب أن تبنى بأي حال من الأحوال بطريقة إسلامية فكراً وإرادة تعير اهتماماً للرحمة والعدالة وتطوير الشخصية الطيبة أكبر منه للمدن الفاضلة وسراب مدينة على الهضبة.  
افتخروا بالثقافة 
شجعوا على تطوير أجندة ثقافية للمسلمين الشباب. لسنوات، قلل الحرفيون من أهمية الموسيقى، الفن والأدب (بشكل خاص في الغرب حيث الجدل حول جوازية أو عدم جوازية مثل هذه الأمور التسلية المفضلة للمجموعات الدينية). لقد أنتجت الحضارات الإسلامية بعض التعابير الثقافية والفنية الأكثر تطوراً في أيما وقت مضى. حيث تعتبر الاحتفالات بالمولد – ولادة الرسول – عناصر رئيسية في الروزنامة الثقافية لغالبية المجتمعات الإسلامية كما كانت محفزات للتطوير والإحياء الثقافي المعاد. 
نحن بحاجة إلى إحياء تلك التقاليد الموسيقية والثقافية التي أخذت تختفي. فالشعب الذي لا يملك أجندة ثقافية، تخصص وتمركز التعبير الديني، لن يوفر الأمل لشبابه. اليوم هنالك إسلام صيني يختلف عن الإسلام الأناضولي. ولا يفتقر أي منهما للمبادئ الإسلامية الشمولية، ولكن كلاهما يتمتعان بتعبير ثقافي فريد. يجب وقف تآكل هذا النوع من الإسلام. 
يستخدم دياب أبو يحيى مصطلح "بكل الطرق الضرورية" ليعلن بقوة حق المضطهدين بالانتقام. وهو بيان بسطه مالكوم اكس، أحد القادة العظام لحركة حقوق الإنسان في أمريكا ومسلم، اغتيل منذ أربعين عاماً. 
مالكوم اكس نفسه عاش تحولاً عميقاً، من مدافع عن حق تقرير المصير للسود إلى مسلم سني أرثوذكسي ربط النضال العالمي ضد الاحتلال الاستعماري في إفريقيا وجنوب شرق آسيا، إلى توق السود لنيل حقوقهم الإنسانية في أمريكا. وبعد أن سلخ معظم حياته يرفض التعاون مع الأمريكيين البيض، كرس بقية حياته لبناء تحالفات مع مجموعة مدهشة من الناس – اليهود، الهندوس، البوذيين، البيض، الآسيويين، السود، الاشتراكيين، الشيوعيين، الرأسماليين – لأنه آمن أن الإسلام دعا الإنسانية لتعمل معاً بتعاون لحل مشاكلها. توصل ماكس إلى حل وسط. كان يريد بناء تحالفات ويعمل استراتيجياً لإنهاء التمييز العنصري بكل الوسائل الضرورية. نحن اليوم بحاجة إلى تلك التحالفات أكثر من أيما وقت مضى. 
يجب ضرب الإرهاب، ولكن لا يمكن دحره بأسلحته الخاصة – قنابل، رصاص، وإنكار حقوق الإنسان. يجب ألا نخشى إتباع طريق وسط، بعيداً عن الدرجات القصوى من التطرف؛ وكما يقول مالكوم اكس، "أسكنوا الزنوجية". المسلمون وشعوب العالم قاطبة يستحقون الأفضل.   
ترجمة همدان مقصود   
tharwaproject.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل الإسلام الإنساني   
فارينا علم  
يستطيع الإسلام أن يتخطى ربطه مع الاضطهاد والعنف بأن يكون صادقاً مع نفسه ومع ماضيه. 
يهتفون "الإسلام يعني السلام". يصرون "الإسلام يدين الإرهاب". يشكون "الأغلبية الساحقة من المسلمين ترفض العنف". حتى قبل 11 أيلول من عام 2001، بذل زعماء المسلمين في بريطانية وفي أماكن أخرى قصارى جهدهم للتمييز بين المفهوم الأساسي للإسلام وتأويلات المجاهدين حول قضية الإيمان. حتى أن تأكيدهم، بعد هذا التاريخ، بات أكثر حسماً. 
إنهم على حق، ما دام الارتباط الروتيني بين الإسلام والإرهاب غالباً ما يعبر عنه بعبارات مبسطة ومبطنة. ولكن الكلمة السحرية المستهلكة في الرفض تتهرب أيضاً من المشكلة الحقيقية داخل المجتمعات الإسلامية، مشكلة أخذت تتعمق وتزداد حدة منذ 11/9 : الطريقة التي ينكب فيها عدد متزايد من المسلمين على العمل للتبرير البلاغي والديني للعلماء الحرفيين الذين يدعون إلى الجهاد. 
والأسباب لهذا التحول واضحة بشكل كاف: الاحتلال المستمر "لأراضي المسلمين" كما في أفغانستان والعراق وفلسطين، وجود أنظمة حاكمة متسلطة مدعومة من الغرب، وأيضاً الشعور بأن الحداثة قد تركت المسلمين وراءها. حقاً إن "الحرب على الإرهاب" تشن على خلفية حربية معقدة وجديدة ضد عقول وقلوب مسلمي العالم. ولكن يجب ألا يكون ردنا انسحاباً إلى العقيدة، ولا إلى الانشغال الفكري بالعنف بالتأكيد، بل قبول المنطقة الجديدة الخطرة كتحد لتوضيح الرسالة الحقيقية وعلاقتها بإيماننا مرة أخرى. 
اتجاه عكسي
ينظر دياب أبو يحي إلى "الحرب على الإرهاب" من منظور آخر، من خلال التأكيد على ابتهالات الاضطهاد، في الماضي والحاضر، الذي عاناه العالم العربي (المسلم في المقام الأول). إنه يسعى بهذه الطريقة لإجبار القارئ على رؤية التاريخ من منظور الضحية. ويرى هذه المظالم المتعددة - اقتصادية وسياسية واجتماعية- توقد الغضب لدى شباب الشارع العربي (والمسلم) الذي يزداد عدداً، الغضب الذي يؤثر على الدول بأقلياتها المسلمة النشيطة المعبرة بالإضافة إلى الأمم ذات الأغلبية المسلمة.  
المشكلة هي أن أبا يحي (ومعلقين آخرين من أمثاله) يتبنى نسبية أخلاقية أثرية بالمطلق. يقول أنه ضد القتل الإرهابي للمدنيين، لكنه لن ينتقد الذين يرزحون تحت الاستعمار إن استخدموا هكذا وسائل. يشير أبو يحي، "حفظ الدافع الأخلاقي هو أقل اهتماماتهم في الحرب القذرة." كافح النار بالنار، ودع اللهيب يمضي حيث تأخذه الريح. 
هذا خطأ
لا شك أن حجج أبي يحي معقولة على المستوى العاطفي. فرغم كل شيء، يتزايد التعاطف العاطفي مع الزملاء المسلمين – الأمة – بين الشباب المسلم المعولم تدريجياً. يجب أن نفهم لماذا يشعر مسلم شاب من برادفور بعطف كبير تجاه غزة. الهويات الفردية تشكلها الحقائق العالمية.  
ولكن هذا النوع من الخطاب خطير أيضاً. إذ كلما ابتعدنا عن المقاييس الأخلاقية والأدبية للسلوك، كشفنا أنفسنا أكثر للقتالية العنيفة والإرهاب. يجب أن تستند نظرتنا إلى القمع والإرهاب إلى قراءة واضحة لمزاج الشارع وتأكيد المبادئ اللاهوتية والأخلاقية الأساسية للإسلام التي كانت جزء من تعبيره الديني منذ أيام الرسول. 
اذاً ماذا يمكننا أن نقدم للشباب المسلم، الذين يرزحون تحت الاحتلال والذين تنتابهم على نحو متزايد مشاعر الغضب والإحباط مما يعتبرونه حرباً عالمية على الإسلام.  
كونوا مستعدين للنقاش
ينبغي إنعاش العلوم الإسلامية الكلاسيكية والخطاب الأخلاقي. يتميز تطوير التشريع واللاهوت والقانون والروحية الإسلامية بروح الاعتدال والحاجة إلى إيجاد "حل وسط". من دون التأكيد على القيم الدينية التي تؤكد على أهمية الحوار الجاد على العنف، الأدب على الحماسة، لا يمكن تلطيف الانفعالات التي تعتمل في الشارع العربي. وكما يشير فؤاد نهدي، يقدم الإسلام السياسي المعاصر ديانة لتموت من أجلها ويقدم الإسلام الكلاسيكي ديانة لتعيش من أجلها. ولولا هذه الأخيرة لما كانت الإنجازات العظيمة للحضارة الإسلامية (التي يحتفل بها ويمجدها الإسلاميون) ممكنة. تظهر أقدم الصور المعروفة للجامع المقدس أربعة محاريب، تشير إلى الكعبة. وهذا يمثل المدارس الرئيسة الأربعة للفكر الشرعي السني جميعها كانت محترمة وتدرس في ظل الزار الإسلامي الأقدس. بشكل عام، أكدت هذه التعددية التعايشية الثقافة والحوار الموجودين في مكة، التي كانت إحدى مراكز المناقشة. هذه الروحية مفقودة الآن بالكامل تقريباً من الحوار الإسلامي الشعبي. 
لدينا الآن إسلام "بروتستانتي" منفصل كلياً تقريباً عن ماضينا التأويلي الغني. فالإسلام التقليدي، الذي أضعف أولاً من قبل القوى الاستعمارية ومن ثم من قبل يدعون بالإصلاحيين، قد بز من قبل الإسلام الوهابي الذي ينطلق من تفسير حرفي جامد للنصوص المقدسة. إنها حركة هدمت المحاريب الأربعة في مكة. وخلال العقود الأربعة المنصرمة، مستندة على البترودولار والنشريات الضخمة، سطت على معظم الجدالات اللاهوتية الشعبية داخل الإسلام، وبشكل خاص في العالم الغربي والعربي. 
قد ينتمي مؤيدو الإسلام الوهابية إلى استمرارية الفكر الإسلامي. لكنهم عاشوا تاريخياً على هوامشه التاريخية. لقد قضى على كل أسلافهم الأيديولوجيين (الخوارج والحشاشين، على سبيل المثال) النزاع الديني ويد الحكومة الإسلامية القوية. 
كان المجتمع المدني دائماً العنصر القوي في المجتمعات الإسلامية وقد أوجد على الدوام حيزاً لجدل عنيف ولمجموعة كبيرة من الآراء المتعارضة. ولم تكن هذه الآراء تشكل تهديداً للأمة ما لم تكن سبباً للعنف والظلم والفوضى الاجتماعية.    عززوا الروحانية 
أحيوا إحساساً بالفضيلة. المشكلة مع البن لادنية (أسامة بن لادن) برمتها والانحرافات المرتبطة بها تكمن في أنهم رغم استخدامهم للغة الإسلام ومناشدتهم المجتمع يهملون في الوقت نفسه معتقداته الأدبية والأخلاقية. فالعاطفة والغضب لا تشكل أساساً لحل القلق الحالي. 
يجب أن نعيد تقييم الإنسان الذي يعتبر جوهر العقيدة الإسلامية. فهم الإسلام السياسي النبي محمد على أنه رجل دولة محارب. لقد كان كذلك، لكنه كان أكثر من ذلك. كانت رسالته تهدف إلى إعلاء شخصية الإنسان من خلال تعليمه العبادة والسلوك القويم والتواضع أمام الله. حسب تعاليم النبي، علينا أن نتمسك بالأخلاق السامية حتى إزاء معتد غير أخلاقي. وجاء في القرآن أنه "رحمة لكل العالمين" والرحمة طبيعته الرمزية. كان النبي مدفوعاً بحب عميق وحميم لله، للإنسانية ولطائفته. كان صانع سلام ودبلوماسي - نبيل ورحيم. 
بالنسبة للرسول، الغاية لا تبرر الوسيلة. لكنك لن تسمع الكثير عن الرحمة من المسلمين في هذه الأيام. وقد تنطوي دعوتهم على لغة إسلامية، لكنها وسيلة ودنيوية بكل ما في الكلمة من معنى. إذا سمحنا لهذا الاتجاه بالاستمرار، فإننا نستهزئ بالدين وأخيراً نجعل الإسلام دنيوياً. فالإسلام المفتقر إلى العالمية الشمولية والمختصر إلى لغة عاطفية خالية من نظام أخلاقي وأدبي يخسر مكانته كقوة هداية حقيقية في حياة الناس. 
لقد شكلت الروحانية الإسلامية، أو الصوفية، على الدوام عنصراً متمماً للحياة الدينية الإسلامية. قدم أولياء وشيوخ الصوفية نظرة منهجية لمعرفة الله تستند على تلاوة الابتهالات، التدرب على تطوير شخصية ورعة قويمة، بغية إذلال الأنا وتكريس النفس لخدمة المجتمع. وحتى في يومنا هذا يمكن للصوفية، بتعبيرها عن القيم الإسلامية المشتركة وبتركيزها لاهتمام الفرد على الأهداف السامية، أن تكون قوة مضادة مثيرة للإسلام السياسي المجاهد. 
وهذه ليست محاولة لتحييد الإسلام. بل على العكس من ذلك، لقد كان الصوفيون على سبيل المثال في طليعة العديد من المعارك المناهضة للاستعمار (عبد القادر الجزائري في الجزائر، عمر المختار في ليبيا، شامل الداغستاني في القوفاز) لكن نظرتهم وضعت مبدأ وقيداً أمام الكسب السياسي والعسكري. 
وإن إحياء لنظام وممارسة روحية سيحيي بدوره نقاشاً أخلاقياً داخلياً حول كيفية مقاومة الاحتلال.   قاوموا النوع الخاطئ من "الدعم" 
لا تسلموا مستقبل الإسلام والمسلمين إلى شركة راند. يقترح تقرير مجلس الخبراء الأمريكي المؤثر لعام 2003، الإسلام الديمقراطي المدني، طريقة لعلمنة الخطاب الإسلامي من خلال تحريض "الأصوليين"، "التقليديين" "العصرانيين" و"العلمانيين" ضد بعضهم. يتجاهل هذا النوع من التبسيط تعقيد التجربة الإسلامية العالمية ويزيد الأمور سوء. لقد أثار مثل هذا التدخل و"الدعم" الغربي، وخلق في بعض الحالات، الأزمات الراهنة في العالم الإسلامي.  
أهملت الولايات المتحدة أو تساهلت، لسنوات، مع حلفائها العرب عندما كانوا يضخون الأموال إلى المنظمات التي فتتت صرح التراث الإسلامي التقليدي وشجعت على تفسير موحد وحرفي للإسلام. إن نتاج هذا التفسير هو الذي يدعو الآن إلى "الحرب المقدسة". لقد خربت المجموعة نسيج المجتمع المدني الإسلامي ووضعت العالم في خطر.   افصلوا الدولة عن الدين 
أبعدوا العلماء عن سيطرة الدولة. على معظم الدول الإسلامية أن توقف تدخلها بالدين. يدعو التقليد الإسلامي إلى توتر صحي بين المدارس الدينية والدولة، وبذلك تضبط كل واحدة الأخرى. ينبغي على المجتمعات الإسلامية أن تبقي العلماء بالإضافة إلى قوة نشيطة دينامية داخل المجتمع. وعلى الدولة أن تتجنب التدخل بالدين وإلحاقه لغاياتها السياسية الخاصة. لقد حذر الخطاب الإسلامي التقليدي علماء الدين من الاقتراب أكثر مما ينبغي من السلطة السياسية، وهرب الكثير من العلماء المشهورين والبارزين من العمل في بلاط السلطان ليحافظوا على سلامتهم واستقلالهم. ولكن هذا لا يعني أننا نريد القول بأن العلماء اليوم في موقف يستحقون عليه النقد. فالكثير من العلماء في مواقع رسمية ضمن هياكل الدولة هم في الواقع أصوات رائعة للعقل والاتزان، كالمفتي المصري علي الجمعة. 
إن الرغبة في "دولة إسلامية"، بأي معنى كانت، يجب أن تبنى بأي حال من الأحوال بطريقة إسلامية فكراً وإرادة تعير اهتماماً للرحمة والعدالة وتطوير الشخصية الطيبة أكبر منه للمدن الفاضلة وسراب مدينة على الهضبة.    افتخروا بالثقافة 
شجعوا على تطوير أجندة ثقافية للمسلمين الشباب. لسنوات، قلل الحرفيون من أهمية الموسيقى، الفن والأدب (بشكل خاص في الغرب حيث الجدل حول جوازية أو عدم جوازية مثل هذه الأمور التسلية المفضلة للمجموعات الدينية). لقد أنتجت الحضارات الإسلامية بعض التعابير الثقافية والفنية الأكثر تطوراً في أيما وقت مضى. حيث تعتبر الاحتفالات بالمولد – ولادة الرسول – عناصر رئيسية في الروزنامة الثقافية لغالبية المجتمعات الإسلامية كما كانت محفزات للتطوير والإحياء الثقافي المعاد. 
نحن بحاجة إلى إحياء تلك التقاليد الموسيقية والثقافية التي أخذت تختفي. فالشعب الذي لا يملك أجندة ثقافية، تخصص وتمركز التعبير الديني، لن يوفر الأمل لشبابه. اليوم هنالك إسلام صيني يختلف عن الإسلام الأناضولي. ولا يفتقر أي منهما للمبادئ الإسلامية الشمولية، ولكن كلاهما يتمتعان بتعبير ثقافي فريد. يجب وقف تآكل هذا النوع من الإسلام. 
يستخدم دياب أبو يحيى مصطلح "بكل الطرق الضرورية" ليعلن بقوة حق المضطهدين بالانتقام. وهو بيان بسطه مالكوم اكس، أحد القادة العظام لحركة حقوق الإنسان في أمريكا ومسلم، اغتيل منذ أربعين عاماً. 
مالكوم اكس نفسه عاش تحولاً عميقاً، من مدافع عن حق تقرير المصير للسود إلى مسلم سني أرثوذكسي ربط النضال العالمي ضد الاحتلال الاستعماري في إفريقيا وجنوب شرق آسيا، إلى توق السود لنيل حقوقهم الإنسانية في أمريكا. وبعد أن سلخ معظم حياته يرفض التعاون مع الأمريكيين البيض، كرس بقية حياته لبناء تحالفات مع مجموعة مدهشة من الناس – اليهود، الهندوس، البوذيين، البيض، الآسيويين، السود، الاشتراكيين، الشيوعيين، الرأسماليين – لأنه آمن أن الإسلام دعا الإنسانية لتعمل معاً بتعاون لحل مشاكلها. توصل ماكس إلى حل وسط. كان يريد بناء تحالفات ويعمل استراتيجياً لإنهاء التمييز العنصري بكل الوسائل الضرورية. نحن اليوم بحاجة إلى تلك التحالفات أكثر من أيما وقت مضى. 
يجب ضرب الإرهاب، ولكن لا يمكن دحره بأسلحته الخاصة – قنابل، رصاص، وإنكار حقوق الإنسان. يجب ألا نخشى إتباع طريق وسط، بعيداً عن الدرجات القصوى من التطرف؛ وكما يقول مالكوم اكس، "أسكنوا الزنوجية". المسلمون وشعوب العالم قاطبة يستحقون الأفضل.    ترجمة همدان مقصود   
tharwaproject.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الغرب والعالم العربي: وسائل الإعلام والدور البديل المطلوب        داود كتّاب *     
هنا البي بي سي من لندن، صوت أميركا من واشنطن، دويتش فيل من ألمانيا، راديو مونتي كارلو من فرنسا. في نبأ بثته وكالة الأنباء رويترز، خدمة أخبار الأسوشييتد برس، أخبار يونايتد برس انترناشيونال. هنا السي أن أن. أنتم تشاهدون محطة تلفزيون ديزني، محطة هوليوود، محطة هيستوري. فيلم الليلة هو تيرميناتور. تابعوا آخر حلقات الشجاع والجميلة، دالاس، الأصدقاء، الممارسة، أحزان شرطة نيويورك، العدل والقانون. 
ما ورد أعلاه عينة صغيرة من وابل من الوسائط والبرامج الإعلامية التي تملأ كل لحظة من لحظات أي يوم من أيام العالمين العربي والإسلامي. وتقدم لنا وسائط الإعلام، ذات التأثير القوي، هذه الأخبار التي يختارها ويخرجها وينظمها العاملون في الصحافة الغربية في نيويورك وواشنطن وأتلانتا ولندن وباريس. يلزمك أن تلقي نظرة على أي صحيفة في مدن مثل القاهرة أو الدار البيضاء أو إسلام أباد حتى تقرأ أخباراً وتشاهد صوراً مصدرها خدمات الأخبار الغربية بشكل يفوق أية خدمات إخبارية أخرى بكثير. ويتم إغراقنا ببرامج ترفيهية كتبتها وأخرجتها مواهب من أماكن مثل هوليوود وأورلاندو. هذه البرامج تفوز بجوائز لها أسماء مثل الأوسكار والإيمي من مدن مثل لوس أنجليس بكاليفورنيا وكان في فرنسا. شاهد محطات تلفزة في الرياض أو الجزائر أو مانيلا وسوف تشاهد، دون شك، برامج كتبت أصلاً باللغة الإنكليزية الأميركية، عن أناس يسكنون في مدن أميركية، تعالج قضايا تهم الأميركيين. اذهب إلى أي دار سينما في عمان أو بيروت أو جاكرتا وستشاهد أبطالاً ذوي عيون زرقاء، ورجالاً أو نساءً ذوي شعر أشقر يهزمون أشراراً لهم شعر أسود وعيون بنية. 
الإعلام الغربي بكافة أشكاله مادة مستوردة رئيسية في العالمين العربي والإسلامي. وهذا لا يقتصر على الوسائط الإعلامية الجبارة مثل السي أن أن والبي بي سي وإذاعة مونتي كارلو. كما أن الوسائط الإعلامية الغربية منتج رئيسي للمواد الإعلامية الخيالية وغير الخيالية. 
وفي منطقة يتميز سكانها بصغر السن (غالبية السكان في الدول العربية والإسلامية دون الـ25 سنة)، أوجد هذا الاستعمار الثقافي الحديث رغبة جامحة لتقليد الغرب. ويؤخذ ما هو على السطح من الأخبار والتحاليل الواردة من العالم الغربي" فنجوم الأفلام أكبر من شخوص الحياة العادية، واتجاهات الموضة كما تشاهد في الأفلام والبرامج التلفزيونية تحتل مكاناً لها في مزاج هذا الشعب العربي والمسلم اليافع، واقعه خالٍ من الأبطال. ما الذي حصل لنا ووجدنا أنفسنا في هذا المنحدر المنزلق؟ أين وسائط الإعلام البديلة والأفلام السينمائية والأبطال الذين يعكسون الثقافة والتراث والتقاليد الفنية للمنطقة؟ 
للإجابة عن هذه الأسئلة علينا أن نعترف بأننا لسنا وحدنا نعاني من هذه المشكلة. فسيطرة وسائل الإعلام الغربية لا تقتصر على العالمين العربي والإسلامي، وإنما هي عالمية. ولكن بينما أدركت المناطق والشعوب والمجتمعات الأخرى هذه المشكلة وحاولت معالجتها، تستمر منطقتنا في استهلاك الثقافة الغربية دونما أي تحفظ أو تردد أو جهود للبحث عن مصادر قوة أخرى داخل مجتمعاتنا. 
وجزء من مشكلتنا مصدره الهزيمة السياسية والعسكرية. العديد من الأمم المهزومة تسحرها الأمة التي هزمتها، وكثيراً ما تدرسها حتى الغثيان. فالسود في جنوب أفريقيا كانوا يعرفون عن حكومة الأقلية البيضاء التي اضطهدتهم أكثر بكثير مما كان البيض يعرفون عن الأغلبية السوداء من السكان. والفلسطينيون يعرفون عن إسرائيل والإسرائيليين أكثر بكثير مما يعرفه الإسرائيليون عنهم. فنظرة واحدة على عدد الذين يتحدثون الإنكليزية حول العالم، وعدد الذين يتحدثون لغة أخرى من الذين يتحدثون الإنكليزية كلغة رئيسية، تؤيد هذا الافتراض. ولتغيير عدم التوازن هذا يتوجب بذل جهد غير اعتيادي لتحويل تدفق المعلومات من الوضع الحالي، وهو من الغرب إلى الشرق، إلى علاقة أكثر مساواة تتدفق بها المعلومات في الاتجاهين. مما لا شك فيه أن الشرق والغرب لديهما الكثير ليقدماه إلى بعضهما. ويتطلب الحد من عدم التناسق هذا توجهاً متعدد المستويات. فالهيمنة الغربية الحالية يمكن أن تتوازن عبر محاولة جادة لجعل شعوب الشرق قادرة على تقديم وعرض صورة أفضل لها في عيون الغرب. فسياسة القرن العشرين الاستعمارية "فرق تسد" تركت أثارها على استهلاك البضاعة التي ينتجها الإعلام. ولأن المنطقة العربية والإسلامية مفرّقة وضعيفة، لم يستطع الغرب حكمها سياسياً فحسب وإنما إعلامياً كذلك. وتعتبر صناعة الإعلام (ولا ننسى إنها صناعة أولاً وأخيراً) مكلفة، وإنشاء أجهزة بث قوية، وإعداد برامج نوعيتها جيدة، وتوفير أخبار من مصادر أولية، عملية تكلف كثيراً. وليس باستطاعة الدول الصغرى منافسة تجمعات الشركات الضخمة المتعددة الجنسيات، ما يتيح لناقلات الإعلام القوية احتكاراً حقيقياُ على كل من عملية نقل الإعلام ومضمونه. 
الشعوب العربية والإسلامية لم تكن مفرقة ومقسمة فحسب، وإنما أُصيبت كذلك بلعنة أنظمة سياسية غير ديموقراطية صادرت الإرادة الشعبية لشعوبها. وهذه الأنظمة الاستبدادية اختطفت الإعلام ومضمونه، وأعادت تشكيله ليناسب رغباتها وطموحاتها السياسية في البقاء في الحكم. ملكية الإعلام في الدول العربية ملك للسلطات الحاكمة بشكل كامل تقريباً. كذلك تم اختطاف الإنتاج الثقافي وغيره من الجهود الخلاقة إلى درجة أن هؤلاء الفنانين أصبحوا مجرد هتَافين للملوك والأمراء والرؤساء ورؤساء الوزارات. 
لقد وصلت سيطرة الإعلام الغربي الى مراحل خطرة مما يتطلب استراتيجية قوية موحدة جادة، تعمل على مسارين، بحيث توفر لشعوب المنطقة وسائط إعلام تتمتع بالمصداقية والاستقلالية، وفي الوقت نفسه يتوجب بذل جهد موحّد لمباشرة العملية الصعبة لإيجاد مضمون إعلامي بديل يمكن أن يؤخذ بشكل جدّي من قبل جمهور ساخر بطبيعته وشكاك. ويتمتع العرب بميزة عن العديد من الأمم الأخرى. فجميع الشعوب العربية تتكلم وتقرأ وتفهم اللغة نفسها. وحتى يتسنى تطوير إعلام مستقل، فإن الاهتمام بالمهنية أمر في غاية الأهمية. فالنجاح النسبي للشبكة الفضائية العربية "الجزيرة" يعود إلى مهنية العاملين فيها وقدرتهم على العمل بشكل مستقل، أكثر من أي أمر آخر. 
ونجاح فضائيات كالجزيرة والأم بي سي والأل بي سي والعربية ناتج كذلك عن رجال أعمال عرب خلاقين وأذكياء في مجال الإعلام، استخدموا التكنولوجيا الحديثة والمعايير الإعلامية الدولية لإنتاج برامج تلفزيونية ذات نوعية عالية. ولا يعني بحثنا عن إعلام فريد مستقل عن الإعلام الغربي رفض أحدث التقنيات الدولية المتوفرة والتكنولوجيا التي تم تطويرها في الغرب. فلا منطق في إعادة اكتشاف ما تم اكتشافه حتى ننتج إعلاماً عربياً حقيقياً. كذلك يتوجب على الإعلام العربي القوي أن يعير انتباهاً لكل ما هو محلي وأهلي. عندما يبدأ العرب بالنظر إلى الداخل نقدياً فإن بقية العالم سينظر إلى الإعلام العربي والعرب بجدية أكبر. ولا يمكننا أن نتوقع المشاركة في حوار جدي مع الغرب ما لم نطور أولاً إعلاماً مستقلاً بشكل حقيقي يعير اهتماماً لقضايانا نحن. ولن نتمكن من النجاح في تنظيم حوار مع بقية العالم ما لم تكن لدينا الشجاعة والعزيمة لنقيم حواراً مع بعضنا البعض.    
* داود كتّاب صحافي وإعلامي فلسطيني ومؤسس إذاعة عمان نت على شبكة الإنترنت ومدير معهد الإعلام العصري التابع لجامعة القدس. النص هذا جزء من سلسلة مقالات تُنشر بالتعاون مع خدمة Common Ground الإخبارية.   
النص الأصلي باللغة الإنجليزية وقد قامت خدمة Common Ground الإخبارية بترجمته إلى العربية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

دور القرآن في إسلام المهتدين حديثاً ؟    د. جيفري لانغ   
أعتقد أن الغرب الحديث قد مرّ بتجربة كبرى من ضياع الثقة. فالثقة بالحكومة والقيم التقليدية والتربية والعلاقات الانسانية والكتب المقدسة والدين والله كله قد اضمحل وتلاشى بسبب الصراع من أجل التقدم المادي. وقد خلف هذا الضياع فراغاً كبيراً للمعنى والهدف، وأنجب العديد من الأفراد الذي لا يعترفون بأي نظام فكري، والذين أصبحوا فضوليين ومستعدين لأي وجهة نظر بديلة. فمن بين جميع الديانات والايديولوجيات التي يمكن لهم أن يختاروا إحداها يبدو أن الاسلام قد جذب منهم عدداً أكبر مما كانت تتوقع له إحصائيات الحصص. والسبب وربما يعود للاهتمام الكبير الذي توليه وسائل الإعلام الغربية للإسلام، وكذلك بسبب وصول أعداد كبيرة من المهاجرين من مجتمعات إسلامية إلى الغرب، وكذلك من خلال التفاعل الكبير والمتزايد بين الدول الغربية والشرق أوسطية هذه الأيام. ولا شك أن جميع هذه العوامل قد أسهمت في زيادة الاهتمام الغربي بالاسلام.
إن المعتنقين الجدد يقدمون أسباباً عديدة لاختيارهم الاسلام، ويصفون السبل المختلفة التي قادتهم إلى اعتناق هذا الدين. وبغض النظر عن السبب الذي أثار اهتمامهم أولاً أو دفع بهم لاتخاذ القرار النهائي كي يصبحوا مسلمين، فإن هؤلاء المهتدين الجدد إلى الاسلام غالباً ما يعبرون عن الإحباط الذي يشعرون به، والذي يحتملونه في صراعهم للتأقلم مع جاليتهم الدينية الجديدة. إن أهم سؤال يجب أن نتحقق منه بشأن هؤلاء لا يتعلق بالكيفية التي دخلوا بها الاسلام، بل بالسبب الذي يجعل العديد منهم متمسكاً بقوة بهذا الدين؟ وغالباً ما يكون جوابهم أن القرآن هو السبب. وعملياً نجد أن جميع المعتنقين الجدد الملتزمين بالاسلام يعزون إيمانهم لعقيدة راسخة، وهي أن القرآن بكامله ما هو إلا تنزيل منزه من لدن رب العالمين. وقد يشيرون إلى بعض ملامح القرآن لكي يؤكدوا هذا المعتقد، ولكن غالباً ما نجد أن هذه الملامح قد تعلموها بعد أن تطور هذا الإيمان بالقرآن لديهم. وليس من السهل تعريف أو تفسير أي عنصر في القرآن من شأن المعتنق الجديد أن يشير إليه بشكل نموذجي على أنه سبب إيمانه بهذا القرآن. فبعد بعض السبر لأغوار القرآن يكتشف المعتنق الجديد أن أساس هذا الإيمان لا ينجم عن مجرد قراءة موضوعية لكتاب المسلمين المقدس (القرآن)، بل هو خبرته الخاصة به أو لنقل نتيجة لتواصله مع هذا الكتاب الكريم. فالعديد من المعتنقين الجدد، وكذلك من المسلمين، يذكرون الإحساس الرائع الذي يشعرون به عندما يتواصلون مع التنزيل المحكم عند قراءتهم للقرآن، فهم يحكون عن مناسبات شعروا من خلالها وكأن القرآن يستجيب لحالاتهم العاطفية والنفسية، ويستجيب كذلك لردة فعل استجابتهم لبعض نصوصه و:أن القرآن يتنزل عليهم شخصياً، وفي كل لحظة يقرأونه فيها، صفحة بصفحة حيث يكشف كل نص تال كيف أثر بهم النص السابق. فقد وجدوا أنفسهم ينسابون وينهمكون في حوار حقيقي مع التنزيل، حوار ينبعث من أعمق وأصدق وأطهر أعماق الوجود، حيث تنكشف لهؤلاء، ومن خلال ذلك التواصل، خصال الرحمة والعطف والمعرفة والمحبة التي يشعر بها المخلوق من الخالق والانساني من المقدس والمحدود من اللامحدود والانسان من الله.
وكما يعلم العديد من المعتنقين الجدد، فليس بالضرورة أن يكون المرء مسلماً لكي يشعر بهذه الطاقة الداخلية للقرآن؛ ذلك أن العديد منهم يختار الاسلام ديناً بعد لحظات من هذا الشعور أو بسببه. ولقد عبّر العديد من الباحثين في الاسلام من غير المسلمين عن مثل هذا الشعور الذي كان ينتابهم لدى قراءتهم للقرآن. فباحث العربية المعروف البريطاني آرثر ج.آربيري يذكر كيف أنه وجد في القرآن عوناً له في بعض الأوقات الصعبة التي مرّ بها في حياته، حيث قال: إنه حينما يستمع إلى القرآن يتلى بالعربية فكأنما يستمع إلى نبضات قلبه. ويذكر فريدريك دينّي، وهو كاتب غير مسلم، تلك (التجربة العجيبة غير الطبيعية) التي يشعر بها المرء أحياناً لدى قراءته للقرآن، لحظات يشعر القارئ من خلالها (بحضور شيء ما غامض وأحياناً مرعب معه). وبدلاً من قراءة القرآن فإن القارئ يشعر وكأن القرآن (يقرؤه)!
ومع ذلك فليس كل قراءة للقرآن تقود لمثل هذه التجربة، فالمسلمون يعتقدون أن تجربة كهذه تحتاج حالة معينة من العقل والروح ومن التواضع وصدق النية ومن الإرادة والاستعداد. فهم يقولون: إذا كان القارئ مدركاً لحالة ضعفه وهوانه أمام الله، وإذا كان لديه الاستعداد كي يرى نفسه على حقيقتها، وإذا كانت لديه القدرة كي يطرح جانباً صور الزيف التي كونها لنفسه، وتلك التي تكونت لديه من الآخرين، وإذا ما توصل للحقيقة الواقعة وهي أن لا حول ولا قوة إلا بالله، عندئذ فقط يكون جاهزاً، بحول الله تعالى، كي يتحول ويتغير بفضل هذا القرآن الكريم. فكل جيل من المسلمين كان دوماً يشعر بأن القرآن يتناسب وعلى نحو نموذجي مع تطلعات زمانه، والكتب والمقالات التي كتبها مؤخراً بعض المعتنقين الجدد تظهر أن لديهم مثل تلك التطلعات. لا أستطيع تقديم شرح كاف عن سبب شعور المسلمين القدامى بمثل هذا الشعور، أو لماذا ينتاب هذا الشعور مسلمين آخرين في أجزاء أخرى من العالم، ولكنني سوف أحاول مشاطرة المعتنقين الجدد خبرتهم في مثل هذا الشعور.
عندما يفتح القارئ الغربي القرآن للمرة الأولى فإنه سرعان ما يواجهه، وبطريقة درامية، أحد أعظم الأسئلة التي دفعت بالعديد من البشر في العصر الحديث لإنكار وجود الله، وهو موضوع سؤال الملائكة لله في القرآن: (قالوا أتجعل فيها مَن يفسد فيها ويسفك الدماء) البقرة/ 30. ثم يبدأ القرآن بالشرح، ولكن في بداية القرآن نجد الشرح مقتضباً، وذلك ما يجذب انتباه واهتمام القارئ، وما على القارئ الذي يريد الحصول على مزيد من الأدلة إلا أن يستمر في قراءة القرآن.
وبعد أن يقرأ القارئ الغربي عن آدم (ع) والذي تختلف قصته في القرآن في تفاصيل رئيسة عما يوازيها في الكتاب المقدس، يتساءل في نفسه: أين يضع الاسلام نفسه بالضبط من التراث اليهودي-المسيحي؟ وكلن القرآن يضع هذا في المنظور، أولاً: في قصة بني إسرائيل (انظر الآيات 40-86 من سورة البقرة)؛ وثانياً: في مناقشة مواقف وعقائد أهل الكتاب (اليهود والنصارى). ثم يتبع ذلك قصة بناء إبراهيم وإسماعيل (ع) للكعبة، والتي تربط الاسلام بالأب الأكبر لكل من هذه الديانات الثلاث (إبراهيم الخليل (ع)، انظر الآيات 122-141 من سورة البقرة). ويخبرنا القرآن أن الاسلام هو تجديد للعقيدة الحنيفية الطاهرة للنبي إبراهيم (ع) (انظر الآيات 142-167 من سورة البقرة).
وطبيعي أن يحول القارئ الغربي بعد ذلك انتباهه إلى مسائل أكثر عملية مثل ممارسات المسلمين التي يسمع الكثير عنها مثل (قوانين الحمية) الصوم والجهاد والحد ووضع المرأة في الاسلام؟ ونجد نقاشاً لهذه المواضيع في آيات القرآن (انظر الآيات 168-283 من سورة البقرة). ويجد القارئ بين هذه الآيات وتلك تذكيراً بوجود الله وحدانيته، ودلائل حكمة الله ورحمته وقدرته وحاجة الانسان الماسة للتوجه إليه. ثم نجد أن القرآن يحاول غرس هذه الحقائق الأساسية في عقل القارئ على نحو مستمر ومتكرر ومركز، بحيث يحاول الوصول إلى أقصى أبعاد روحه الداخلية، ثم يبعث فيه من جديد الواقع الذي يعيش ويتنفس من خلاله.
وتختتم السورة الثانية (البقرة) بالدعاء الذي تعلّم القارئ من خلاله كيف يسأل الله العون على مصائب الدهر، ويرجه المغفرة التامة والرعاية. وأما السورة الثالثة (آل عمران) فتبدأ بهذا التوسل: إن رجاءنا الحقيقي وملاذنا هو في: (الله لا إله إلا هو الحي القيوم، نزّل عليك الكتاب بالحق مصدقاً لما بين يديه وأنزل التوراة والإنجيل، من بل هدى للناس وأنزل الفرقان إن الذين كفروا بآيات الله لهم عذاب شديد والله عزيز ذو انتقام) آل عمران/ 2-4.
فعندما ينتهي القارئ من سورة البقرة (السورة الثانية) تتكون لديه بعض المعرفة بالاسلام. ثم نجد في السور 12 الباقية من القرآن تطويراً ودعماً واستطراداً وشرحاً للمواضيع الرئيسة الواردة في هذه السورة. وكما في الفصل الأول من هذا الكتاب، فإن القارئ سوف يجد أن هذه المواضيع متداخلة عبر النص. فالقرآن لا يدع القارئ يفكر في أحدها بمعزل عن الآخر، بل يطلب منه أن يرى ويدرك ترابطها بعضها مع بعض. ومع ذلك، نرى أن كل سورة من السور التالية تركز في معظم الوقت على واحد أو اثنين من هذه المواضيع الرئيسة. وأما السورة الثالثة (آل عمران) فهي تضع الخطوط العريضة للتاريخ الديني لبني البشر مع الاشارة الخاصة إلى أهل الكتاب، كما أنها تذكر المسلمين بواجبهم لمحاربة الظلم والطغيان. وأما السورة الرابعة (النساء) فإنها تعود إلى موضوع حقوق المرأة وواجبات الأسرة. وأما السورة الخامسة (المائدة) فتتعلق بشكل رئيس باليهودية والمسيحية وتؤكد من جديد فساد هاتين الديانتين اللتين انبعثت تعاليمهما النقية الطاهرة، واكتملت من جديد في الاسلام.
وكلما تقدمنا في قراءتنا للقرآن نجد أن السور تقصر بالتدريج، كما أن توكيدها وأسلوبها يتغير أيضاً. وفي سور منتصف القرآن، تصادفنا بعض الأحكام والقواعد الأخرى الإضافية، ولكن التوكيد الرئيس يتحول إلى المزيد من القصص والأخبار التي تتعلق بأنبياء سابقين، وكذلك إلى المزيد من الإشارات الدرامية إلى دلائل الإعجاز الطبيعية التي تعبر عن قدرة الله وحكمته وجوده، وهنا أيضاً تجد المزيد من التركيز على علاقة الانسان بالله ورجوعه إليه. وكلما تقدمنا بالقراءة يصبح الأسلوب الأدبي في القرآني، والذي هو خير ما يمكن تذوقه بالعربية، أكثر عاطفية وأشد وقعاً في النفس.
وكلما اقتربنا من النهاية يتركز الخطاب بشكل كلي تقريباً على القارئ وعلاقته بالله، وكذلك على العلاقة العضوية بين أعمال المرء ومصيره في الآخرة، حيث تلج هذه المواضيع من السور أذن القارئ على شكل ومضات من النشوة والتفجر العاطفي. فالجنة والنار والساعة ويوم القيامة والدنيا والآخرة وفناء الكون، ورجوعنا إلى الله، جميعها تتجه لتلتقي عند مصير واحد وهو نقطة الذروة عند قيام الساعة.
وهكذا نجد أن القرآن يدفع بالقارئ وهواجسه العملية والآنية عبر عوالم الأنبياء وآباء الأنبياء والمعجزات والآيات إلى اللحظة القصوى، حيث يتبدى فيها للقارئ أنه يقف بمفرده أمام ربه وخالقه؛ ويشعر العديد من أولئك الذين يقومون بهذه الرحلة بشيء من رهبة ذلك اللقاء وهوله بينما يقتربون في قراءتهم من نهاية القرآن. وسرعان ما يساورهم الشك بأنفسهم وينتابهم الخوف، ويشعرون بالوطأة عندما يقتربون من الخيار الذي يضعه القرآن أمامهم لا محالة. فالعديد منهم يخشى المجتمع ويراجع نفسه ليرى إن كان قد اعتراه سوء في عقله، ثم إنهم يتشككون بمقدرتهم على تحويل وجهة حياتهم والاستسلام لأمر الله. ومنهم مَن يشعر أن الوقت قد فات وأنهم أبعد من أن تشملهم رحمة الله ومغفرته. ومع ذلك نجد أن الله يطمئن القارئ عبر آيات القرآن وعلى نحو مستمر ألا يركن إلى هذا النوع من الشك والقنوط من رحمة الله ومغفرته:
(وإذا سألك عبادي عني فإني قريب أجيب دعوة الداع إذا دعان فليستجيبوا لي وليؤمنوا بي لعلهم يرشدون) البقرة/ 186.
(فاستجاب لهم ربهم ني لا أضيع عمل عامل منكم من ذكر أو أنثى بعضكم من بعض فالذين هاجروا وأخرجوا من ديارهم وأوذوا في سبيلي وقاتلوا وقتلوا لأكفرن عنهم سيئاتهم ولأدخلنهم جنات تجري من تحتها الأنهار ثواباً من عند الله والله عنده حسن الثواب) آل عمران/ 195.
(قل يا عبادي الذين أسرفوا على أنفسهم لا تقنطوا من رحمة الله إن الله يغفر الذنوب جميعاً إنه هو الغفور الرحيم) الزمر/ 53.
(ما أنت بنعمة ربك بمجنون) القلم/ 2.
(والضحى، والليل إذا سجى، ما ودعك ربك وما قلى، وللآخرة خير لك من الأولى، ولسوف يعطيك ربك فترضى، ألم يجدك يتيماً فآوى، ووجدك ضالاً فهدى) الضحى/ 1-8.
(ألم نشرح لك صدرك، ووضعنا عنك وزرك، الذي أنقض ظهرك، ورفعنا لك ذكرك، فإن مع العسر يسراً، إن مع العسر يسراً) الشرح/ 1-6.
وفي الوقت الذي يطبق فيه الخيار المطلق على القارئ نرى كيف يضع القرآن أمامه الكلمات التي ما فتئت روحه تبحث عنها، فيأمره بقول:
(قل هو الله أحد) الإخلاص/ 1.
(قل أعوذ برب الفلق) الفلق/ 1.
(قل أعوذ برب الناس) الناس/ 1.
إذ يبدو من هذه الآيات وكأن الله يخاطب القارئ قائلاً له: قل هذه الكلمات وسوف آتيك، قلها ولسوف أحميك وأواسيك، توجه إليّ فلسوف أمنحك المودة، وسوف يعرف قلبك معنى السكينة والطمأنينة.
لقد وقف العديد منّا، بعد قراءته للقرآن، وقد سقط في يديه كمن أصابه الشلل وهو على حافة من اللاقرار، تمتد من بين الإيمان والإعراض، وما بين أحلامنا المادية ورجائنا بالآخرة، وما بين رغباتنا الدنيوية وحاجاتنا الروحية. ولقد مرت عليان ليال مؤرقة، وكنا كما بدا لنا نجري خلف السراب، وكانت تستحوذ علينا رؤى من ردود فعل الأهل والأصحاب، وكانت تخطر في بالنا بعض الآيات وكان ينتابنا القلق حول وظائفنا وأعمالنا، والأسوأ من ذلك كله فراغ الفراق عمن لامس تنزيله شغاف قلوبنا إذام ا أعرضنا عن اتباع الهدى. فمن بين أولئك الذين عرفوا هذا العذاب وخبروه أعرض بعضهم وولى إلى غير رجعة. ومع ذلك فقد كان هناك مَن تخلى عن المقاومة وأخذ يركض بأذرع مفتوحة ليعانق رحمة ربه، من أذعن واستسلم لنداء أعماقه ليغوص في محيط من العطف والمودة.
فأما أولئك الذين يختارون الاسلام فسرعان ما يكتشفون وللأبد أن عليهم أن يجيبوا على السؤال التالي: (كيف أصبحت مسلماً؟) وبالطبع سوف يقدمون شروحات جزئية مختلفة في أوقات مختلفة وذلك حسب السياق الذي تم فيه السؤال. وعلى كل حال، فإننا جميعاً الذين قمنا باتخاذ ذلك القرار لا نستطيع الإجابة بشكل كامل على هذا السؤال؛ ذلك أن حكمة الله وتدبيره أمر لا يمكن الإحاطة بهما. وقد تكون أصدق وأبسط إجابة نستطيع أن نقدمها هي الإجابة التالية: في لحظة من اللحظات الخاصة في حياتنا ـ لحظة لم نتنبأ من قبل أن نمر بها عندما نكبر ـ منّ الله بواسع علمه ورحمته وعطفه علينا، بعد أن وجد فينا من العذاب ما نكابد، ومن الألم ما نشعر به، ومن عظيم الحاجة إلى ملء الخواء الروحي الكبير في أنفسنا، وبعد أن وجد لدينا الاستعداد الكبير لقبول ذلك. وعلى كل حال فقد حقق الله ذلك لنا، فله الشكر والمنة إلى يوم الدين. حقاً سبحان الله والحمد لله.      
* المصدر : الموسوعة الإسلامية

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإمام أبولبن لـ«الشرق الأوسط»: ليت عمرو خالد طلب من الدنماركيين إشراكنا      
مؤتمر الدنمارك ينعقد وسط انقسامات  
لندن: محمد الشافعي  
طالب رجال دين مسلمون، أمس، في كوبنهاغن، الدنمارك بتقديم اعتذارات رسمية، وذلك قبل افتتاح مؤتمر «هذا نبينا» الذي يفترض أن يسهم في إخماد التوتر الناجم عن قضية الرسوم الكاريكاتورية للنبي محمد، صلى الله عليه وسلم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

غل: صورة أوروبا ستضرر إذا لم تمنع الإهانات عن الإسلام       غل حذر في النمسا الأوروبيين من عدم حماية الإسلام من الإهانة (رويترز)   
قال وزير الخارجية التركي عبدالله غل إن الاتحاد الأوروبي يغامر بسمعته في أنحاء العالم إذا لم يفعل المزيد لحماية الإسلام من الإهانات. 
وأوضح غل أن هذا الموقف نقله إلى نظرائه في الاتحاد الأوروبي الذين عقدوا اجتماعا في سالزبورغ بالنمسا لاستخلاص الدروس من قضية الرسوم المسيئة للنبي محمد (ص). 
وقال وزير الخارجية التركي إن صورة الاتحاد الأوروبي الذي يضم 25 بلدا ستتضرر بشدة إذا لم يظهر أسلوبا موحدا في التعامل مع محاولات تشويه جميع الأديان. 
ودعا غل في الكلمة التي ألقاها في الاجتماع الذي بحث سبل إعادة الثقة مع العالم الإسلامي "لضمان تطبيق الضوابط على جميع الأديان بالتساوي بما في ذلك الإسلام". 
وكان وزير الخارجية الدانماركي بير ستيغ مولر الذي فجرت بلاده القضية بإصرارها على عدم الاعتذار على نشر الرسوم المسيئة قد أعلن أمس أنه لا يتوجب على الاتحاد الأوروبي تغيير القوانين المتعلقة بحرية التعبير. 
وأعد كل من منسق الأمن والعلاقات الخارجية بالاتحاد خافيير سولانا ومفوضة العلاقات الخارجية بينيتا فيريرو فالدنر قائمة بالقوانين الوطنية الخاصة بحماية الأديان من الإهانات دون أن يتبنيا الدعوة إلى اتخاذ تدابير محددة. 
وحث سولانا وفالدنر أيضا الدول الـ25 الأعضاء بالاتحاد الأوروبي على العمل مع منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي التي تضم 57دولة ذات أغلبية مسلمة على طرح مشروع قرار مشترك على الأمم المتحدة يدعو للتسامح الديني.  
حوار كوبنهاغن 
في السياق اختتم اليوم مؤتمر الحوار الديني والحضاري الذي نظمه المعهد الدانماركي للعلاقات الدولية دون صدور بيان ختامي عن المشاركين فيه وبينهم رجال دين مسيحيون ودعاة مسلمون. 
وشارك في المؤتمر الذي مولته وزارة الخارجية الدانماركية أيضا شبان دانماركيون وخبراء بالإضافة إلى الداعية الكويتي طارق السويدان ونظيره المصري عمرو خالد. 
ودعا خالد في سياق المؤتمر حكومة الدانمارك إلى الاعتذار للمسلمين على الإساءة وتعليم الدين الإسلامي في المدارس للراغبين وهي مطالب قوبلت بالرفض.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الدعوة لمواصلة المقاطعة بعد انتهاء مؤتمر الدنمارك      حذر مشاركون مسلمون في مؤتمر الحوار الذي عقد في العاصمة الدنماركية كوبنهاغن من أنهم سيشجعون العالم العربي على مواصلة مقاطعة البضائع الدنماركية ما لم تقم الحكومة الدنماركية بالإعتذار عن نشر الرسوم المسيئة للنبي محمد.  
وخاطب طارق السويدان الداعية الإسلامي الكويتي الدنماركيين من المشاركين في المؤتمر قائلا: "نحن نطالب باعتذار رسمي من جانب حكومتكم للأمة الإسلامية وللمسلمين في الدنمارك".  
كما دعا السويدان الاتحاد الأوروبي إلى إصدار قوانين تحرم إهانة الشخصيات الدينية.  
غير أن إيفيند فيسيلبو النائب عن حزب الأحرار الذي ينتمي إليه رئيس الوزراء الدنماركي رد بـ"إننا لا نستطيع إعطاءكم ما تطلبونه، وإنما نستطيع تقديم الصداقة والحوار".   
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
 نحن نطالب باعتذار رسمي من جانب حكومتكم للأمة الإسلامية وللمسلمين في الدنمارك 
طارق السويدان  
---------------------------------------------------------------------- 
إلا أن المشاركين من مسلمين ومسيحيين اتفقوا على أن على الغرب والإسلام اللجوء إلى الحوار لترميم العلاقات بينهما بعدما تضررت بفعل أزمة الرسوم.  
وعقد المؤتمر يوم الجمعة ليوم واحد بتمويل من وزارة الخارجية الدنماركية، بهدف تحسين علاقات الدنمارك مع العالم الإسلامي، بعد مظاهر الغضب العارم التي عمت العالمين العربي والإسلامي.  
وعم هذا الغضب عقب نشر رسوم كاريكاتيرية اعتبرت مسيئة إلى الإسلام، وكان بين تلك الرسوم رسما أظهر النبي محمد كانتحاري.  
ونشرت الرسوم أولا في الدنمارك ولذا كانت هذه الدولة الاسكندنافية هدفا لاحتجاجات وأعمال عنف في أنحاء كثيرة من العالم.  
وأدت هذه الاحتجاجات إلى وقوع عدد من القتلى في أفريقيا وجنوب آسيا وتدمير سفارات دنماركية في الشرق الأوسط.  
واعتذرت الحكومة الدنماركية عما سببته الرسوم من استياء، لكنها لم تعتذر عن الرسوم في حد ذاتها.   
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
 إننا لا نستطيع إعطاءكم ما تطلبونه، وإنما نستطيع تقديم الصداقة والحوار 
إيفيند فيسيلبو  
---------------------------------------------------------------- 
ودافعت الكثير من الصحف عن قرارها إعادة نشر الرسوم على أساس حرية التعبير.  
ويقول خالد إنه يحظى بدعم عدد كبير من المفكرين المسلمين، غير أن حضوره المؤتمر لاقى انتقادات في الشرق الأوسط من جانب أوساط أخرى. عدم وضوح  
وفي علامة على عدم وضوح المزاج العام في الدنمارك، حظرت هيئة السكك الحديدية الحكومية لافتة إعلانية لكتاب جديد عن الإسلام من تأليف باحث دنماركي.  
ولم يضم الكتاب، وعنوانه "ما هو الإسلام؟" صورا للنبي، ويقول أحد الأئمة في الدنمارك إن رد فعل الهيئة جاء مبالغا، وقد تم العدول عن قرار منع الدعاية.    
----------------------------------------------------------------------
موضوع من BBCArabic.com

----------


## TRIDER

:Cool:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

يــــا أمة المليار.. لا تكفــــي المقاطعــة       الشيخ سليمان الدويش       
الحمدلله الذي جعل عداوة الكافرين من صلب الدين , وجعل موالاتهم من الخلل المبين , والصلاة والسلام على من بعثه الله رحيما بالمؤمنين عزيزا على الكافرين وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين وبعد  
فقد قال حسان رضي الله عنه :    هجوتَ محمدا فأجبتُ عنه             وعندالله في ذاك الجزاء   
أتهجوه ولست له بكفءٍ              فشركما لخيركما الفداء   
هجوت مباركا برّا حنيفا              رسول الله شيمته الوفاء   
فإن أبي ووالدتي وعرضي           لعرض محمد منكم وقاء  
أيها الفضلاء  
لن أستحثكم على المقاطعة ولاعلى غيرها مما يتكاثر تداوله عبر الرسائل اليوم إبان الحملة القذرة التي تبنتها بعض وسائل الإعلام الكافرة في بلاد الغرب.  
ولن أطالب الحكومات ولا غيرها ممن تحملوا أمانة المسلمين لأن ينهضوا للذبِّ عن عرض رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم .  
لكني سأقف اليوم موبخا لنفسي أولاً ولمن يقرأ كلامي من المسلمين ثانيا فأقول :  
نحن أمة جعلنا الله من أهل هذا الدين , وشرفنا بإنزال كلامه المبين , وببعثة سيدالمرسلين , وجعلنا خير أمة أخرجة للناس , وأكرمنا بأن جعلنا وسطا وشهودا , وتفضل سبحانه بأن جعل ديننا خيرالأديان , ونبينا خاتم الأنبياء , وأخبرنا جل في علاه أنه لن يقبل من أحد دينا سوى الإسلام بعدما جاء محمدصلى الله عليه وسلم.   
مع هذه الكرامات كلها وتلك المزايا وغيرها مما لم أذكره وهو كثير نجدنا نحن المسلمين أقل اهتماما بديننا وغيرة عليه وحماسا له من إخوان القردة والخنازير الذين لعنهم الله في كتابه وعلى ألسن أنبيائه ورسله والذين لو تحدث أحد في شرق الأرض أو غربها عن عقائدهم الفاسدة ومقدساتهم الباطلة وكتبهم المحرفة لأجلبوا عليه بخيلهم ورجلهم واعتبروه عدوا للسامية وأثاروا علي الأرض بغبارها وأكدارها حتى يُضطروه للتراجع عن قوله والانحناء لهم صاغرا لأنه عدو للسامية.  
لقد تدخلوا في تغيير سياسات دول ومصير حكومات تحت تلك الراية ( معاداة السامية ) ومثلهم الرافضة الأرجاس والهندوس وغيرهم من ملل الكفر ونحله الباطلة .  
أما نحن فلا زلنا نتناقش في مسألة المقاطعة ومدى تأثيرها ومن سيتضرر بها هل هو المصدِّر أم التاجر في بلادنا ولاحول ولاقوة إلا بالله العظيم.  
لقد اعتدي على أشرف كلام وأصدق حديث وأفخر فخر نفتخر به وهو كلام رب العالمين وكتابه فما ازدادت مبيعات الكفار عندنا إلا رواجا وما تأثر اقتصادهم إلا إيجابا .  
وهاهم يعتدون على أشرف رجل في تأريخنا والذي حبه من ديننا ويجب أن يتقدم حب النفس والنفيس والمال والعيال والولد والبلد وكل حطام الدنيا وحض النفس ونحن ننتظر وكأنه ليس فينا غيرة اليهود على ساميتهم ولا الهندوس على وثنيتهم .   
أبغوني أشرف من كتاب الله وأصدق فندافع عنه إذا أهين ؟!!!!!!!!!!!  
دلوني على مخلوق خير من محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم فننتصر لعرضه إذا أوذي؟!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!  
متى سنغار وقد بال الكفار على كرامتنا ؟  
متى سنثأر وقد تغوطوا فوق عزتنا ؟!!!!!!!!!  
أليس فينا حس إيماني , ونور نوراني؟  
من سينتصر ونحن من بُعث النبي فيه وأنزل الكتاب عليه وزف الإسلام إليه؟  
أننتظر ملائكة من السماء لتنصر دين الله ؟ إذن فما قيمتنا في الأرض ونحن ننتسب لهذا الدين ؟.   
يا أمة المليار  
أنتم وأنا واحد منكم صفر شمالي لايؤثر في الأعداد تغلب على نخوتنا بنخوته لدينه وغيرته على عقيدته من لايقارن بنا عددا ولا عُددا بل وفاقنا بالدهاء فجعل العالم كله تبعا له ويسير بهواه ورغبته.  
نحن لازلنا ننتظر صلاحا والمعتصم ونبحث عن هارون الرشيد وكأن مليار مسلم ليس فيهم من يعرف الله مثلهم ولامن يغار على دينه كغيرتهم رحمهم الله.  
لن تنصر هذه الأمة طالما أنها لم تنصر دين الله تعالى.  
فهل لنا من عودة صادقة لهذا الدين وتصحيح المسار؟  
أليس من رجعة وتوبة وتسليم للشرع؟  
إن هذه الأزمات المتكررة والصفعات الموجعة أفادتني قناعة في أمور :  
1  أن الكافر عدو لايجوزالوثوق به وأن عداوته أصلية لاتنفك كما أخبر الله تعالى ( ولايزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم إن استطاعوا ) وإلا فمن كان يظن أن دولة الدنمارك أو النرويج أو غيرها من أحقر الدول سيتناول ثوابتنا ورموزنا بالإهانة والتجريح رغم أنها دول لم يردها من المسلمين عداوة أواستهداف إلا أنها عداوات الكفار المتغلغلة في سويداء قلوبهم عليهم لعائن الله تترى.  
2   أن الكافر لاتجوز مهادنته ومداهنته عقائديا وذلك بمثل تسميته بالآخر ترقيقا لمبدأ الولاء والبراء , وأن تلك الدعوات التي تثار بين الفينة والأخرى كنحن والآخر دعوات سمجة باطلة ليس لها حظ في شريعة رب العالمين .  
3    أننا بحاجة ماسة وعاجلة إلى التصحيح لألننا نعيش خللا كبيرا في ارتباطنا بديننا وانتمائنا له , وأن غيرتنا على ثوابته ومسلماته ورموزه دون المستوى بكثير.   
4    أن الإعلام له تأثير المخدر في المريض المنهك ذلك أنه أقنعنا أن السخرية برسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم بشخصه هي الخطر الداهم والشر القريب هذا في حال حديثه عنه وأعمانا عن الحديث عن السخرية بسنته وهديه وشريعته صلى الله عليه وسلم والتي لايزال إلى اللحظة يمارسها الإعلام بلا وجل أو خجل.   
5    أنه يتفق في الهدف والنظرة , كافر الشرق وكافر الغرب فكلهم يسخر من كلام ربنا ومن رسولنا صلى الله عليه وسلم , فذاك يرسمه بكاركاتور وهذا يشببه بالشيطان وذاك يتبول على المصحف وهذا يعتبره أفيونا للعقول.   
6   الإيمان العميق بحديث ( ولكنكم غثاء كغثاء السيل ) وأن العدد ليس مقياس التأثير بل الحكمة والحنكة والدهاء , فنحن مليار ونيّف ومع هذا عجزنا عن فعل شيء في حين أن اليهود عدة ملايين متفرقين في غرب الأرض وشرقها يديرون عالمنا بأحابيلهم ولعبهم وخداعهم فلعنة الله عليهم ومن أعانهم.   
7   انكشاف الازدواجية في المعايير عند الكفار فمايريدونه يجعلونه في قالب الحرية ومالايريدونه يجعلونه في قالب مخالفة الديمقراطية ويدرجونه تحت بندالإرهاب العريض ومنحونه طابع التهديد للأمن القومي.   
8    أن التدخل في السياسات أمر لايحقُّ إلا لطائفة دون غيرها فالغرب مثلا أجبر تركيا على تغيير نظام حكمه ليتمشى مع رغبتهم واضطره إلى الركوع لهم في كل شيء في حين أنهم لو طالبتهم بأيسر الأشياء لاعتبروا ذلك تدخلافي الحريات وغيرها فلعنة الله عليهم من كفرة لايرضون بأقل من أن ننسلخ عن ديننا.   
9    السطحية في التفكير عند بعض المسلمين حين حاول التفريق بين تصرف الصحيفة والموقف الرسمي المعلن للحكومة وأن الحكومة ليس بمقدورها الضغط على تلك الصحيفة ومنعها متناسين أو متجاهلين أن الغرب الكافر نفسه هو من حاكم الصحفي تيسير علوني بسبق صحفي أجراه واتهمه بتأييد القاعدة وتدخل في الحرية الإعلامية.  
ومتناسين أن هذه الصحيفة لاتتستطيع أن تمجد زعيم تنظيم القاعدة وتوجد له المبررات لغزو بلاد الغرب واستهداف مصالحه . 
نعم لدى الغرب نوعا من الحرية في الإعلام ولكنه يملك قدرا لايستهان به من الخديعة والنفاق السياسي.  
ونحن يجب أن نكون أكثر عمقا وأن نعرف أن الغرب يضغط علينا إعلاميا وسياسيا و لايحتمل أي مقال أو إشارات أو عبارات إعلامية نؤيد فيها استهداف مصالحه و لو رأى منا ذلك لاستخدم كل وسائله المتاحة إعلاميا واقتصاديا وسياسيا وتكنلوجيا للجمنا وتكميمنا.  
لماذا لم يسكت عن حرية أبي حمزة المصري مثلا وهو لايحمل سلاحا ولا يدير معركة إنما يتكلم بلسان في جسد مشلول؟  
لماذا لم يغضّ الطرف عن مصور قناة الجزيرة والمسجون في سجون قوانتنامو؟  
إن محاولة التفريق بين المواقف السياسية وبين الحرية الصحفية خدعة كبرى لمحاولة النأي بالحكومات على ضعفها عن الدخول في هذه الأزمة .  
10   الإيمان بحقيقة وجود الطوابير الخفية على حد قول الله تعالى ( وفيكم سماعون لهم ) وهذه الطوابير هي من يحاول ثني المسلم عن الضغط على الكافر بأي وسيلة متاحة نصرة لدينه وعقيدته.   
11    أن الغيرة على الدين منحة ربانية يكرم بها من يشاء من عباده وأنها ليس خاصة بقوم دون غيرهم وأن الله تعالى قادر على سلبها من أقوام حين تخمد ليكرم بها غيرهم على حد قوله جل شأنه ( فإن يكفر بها هؤلاء فقد وكلنا بها قوما ليسوا بها بكافرين ) وقوله سبحانه ( وإن تتولوا يستبدل قوما غيركم ثم لايكونوا أمثالكم ) ولهذا فمن واجبنا لنحافظ على هذه الكرامة أن نكون عالميين في دعوتنا ورسالتنا وأن ننهض لقضايا أمتنا وأن لا نلتفت للسماعين لعدونا بيننا وأن نكون يدا واحدة على عدونا وأن نترك خلافاتنا الجانبية جانبا وإلا فالبديل جاهز موجود ومن خلقنا فقد خلق غيرنا .( يخلق مايشاء ويختار ).   
12    نجاح العدو في مخططاته لتمييع غيرة المسلمين حتى أشغلهم بقضايا تافهة وأنساهم أساسياتهم وثوابتهم , وفتح عليهم مزيدا من الخلافات التي عصفت بهم فلايدرون أي باب يرد إليهم من خلاله البلاء , فتارة تنبعث رائحة حقوق المرأة , ومرة قضية الأقليات , وحينا الحريات وهلم جرا , وصار هو يمارس دور الموجه المتحكم ويختار مايشاء من الأهداف لقصفه .   
13   أن العدو يتأثر بتكاتفنا واتحادنا ولهذا سعى جهده لإشغالنا عنه بقضايانا الخلافية المناطقية و المذهبية ولو أننا فوتنا عليه هذه الفرصة لارتعدت فرائصه ولكننا وللأسف الشديد خدمناه في هذا أيما خدمة.   
14   أن الأمة بحاجة إلى توجيه وقيادة تمسك بزمامها وتوجهها التوجيه الصحيح مقدمة السياسات الشرعية على سياسة المصالح الذاتية وتثبيت دعائم الحكم ولو على خراب الديار وانتشار الفساد والعار.   
تلك هي بعض الفوائد التي استفدتها من هذه الأزمة وغيرها وإن كنت أعلم سلفا أن من الناس من سيقول لقد أجدت جلد الذات وأكترت اللوم وبالغت في التشاؤم .  
والحقيقة أنني أعلم ذلك جيدا وقد قدمت قبل أن خطابي هذا خطاب توبيخ وتقريع وهو لايشمل حتما من ثار لدينه وثأر ولا من بذل ماله ونفسه في كل ثغر بل هو للقاعدين أمثالي ممن ابتليت الأمة بهم عددا دون فائدة فالله المستعان .   
اللهم أصلح أحوالنا وردنا إليك ردا جميلا يا كريم .  
أيها الفضلاء  
إن تقليب المواجع وتأنيب الضمير ومنهج التبكيت والتوبيخ منهج يبعث على شحذ الهمم وإيقاظ النفس من سبات الغفلة وفيه إبراء للذمة وإقامة للحجة ولهذا فعلينا نحن المسلمين حين يقرع مسامعنا شيء من هذا أن ننتفض لله تعالى كما انتفض غيرنا ممن أهمهم شأن أمتهم فنقوم ولانقعد حتى يقضي الله لنا في أمرنا أمرا ويعلم منا صدقا .  
إن منهج التقريع فيه قرع لأبواب القلوب لاستثارتها وإشعال لنار الغيرة لإنارتها .  
إنه منهج رغم قسوة سياطه وغلظ لفظه إلا أنه ربما يكون أنجع بكثير من أسلوب الثناء المخدِّر الذي أصابنا بتخمة الكمالات وكأننا أهل الله وخاصته فصرنا نظن أننا حملة الدين وحماته ونحن قاعدون لم يستفد منا الدين إلا أعدادا.   
منهج التوبيخ والمقارنات يجعلنا ننظر لحظنا من ديننا وحظه منا ونحن من يرى أنه على دين الحق وعقيدة الصدق في حين أن مواقف أهل الباطل والزيف والزيغ فاقت مواقفنا نصرة لزيغهم وزيفهم وفسادهم بما لاتصح معه المقارنة وللأسف الشديد .   
هذا ما بعثني على التوبيخ والتقريع مؤملا أن يكون له أثر فاعل , فجزى الله خيرا الكاتب والقارىء والناقل وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين    
كتبه/  سليمان بن أحمد بن عبد العزيز الدويش      
موقع عودة ودعوة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أسبانيا تستقبل مؤتمر للحوار العالمي يضم 150 إماماً وحاخاماً        
مدريد : إلتقي أكثر من 150 إماما وحاخاما أتوا من أوروبا والشرق الأوسط وأمريكا الشمالية اليوم الأحد ، في إشبيلية بأسبانيا للعمل معا من أجل السلام وضد التطرف.   
وبعث الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة ، كوفي أنان برسالة إلي المشاركين في المؤتمر العالمي الثاني للأئمة والحاخامين من أجل السلام، ودعاهم إلي رسم نهج الاعتدال للمؤمنين. 
وقال أنان إنهم كأساتذة ومرشدين يمكنكم أن تشكلوا عوامل مهمة للتغيير لتجاوز الجهل والخوف وسوء الفهم داعيا المشاركين إلي مساعدة إخوانهم في الدين الذين يشعرون بأنهم مضطهدون ومنبوذون وتجاوز ذلك.  
وبين المشاركين في إجتماع أشبيلية الحاخام الأكبر لطائفة الأشكيناز يونا متسغر وعدد من الحاخامين الأوروبيين ووزير الأوقاف والشئون الإسلامية أحمد توفيق ومفتي إسطنبول مصطفى كاغريجي ومن غزة عماد الفالوجي.  
ويبحث هذا اللقاء الذي تستمر أعماله حتى الأربعاء القادم سبل الترويج لثقافة السلام ، وكان المؤتمر الأول عقد في بروكسل في يناير 2005.     
makany.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مؤتمر الشيوخ والحاخامات في إشبيلية يختتم أعماله بالتأكيد على أنه لا يوجد نزاع بين الإسلام واليهودية     
مدريد: جورج الريس 
اختتم المؤتمر العالمي الثاني للحاخامات والأئمة من أجل السلام أعماله أمس في مدينة إشبيلية الأندلسية، مؤكدا على عدم وجود «نزاع ملازم بين الديانتين الإسلامية واليهودية، وإنما العكس هو الصحيح». وقال آلان ميشال، رئيس مؤسسة «رجال الكلمة» السويسرية التي قامت بتنظيم المؤتمر مع مؤسسة «الثقافات الثلاث» التي تتخذ إشبيلية مقرا لها، بعد قراءة البيان الختامي، أن المؤتمر «تمكّن للمرة الثانية من تقديم براهين للعالم أن الديانتين ورجال الدين أخوة وليس أعداء»، في إشارة إلى المؤتمر الأول الذي عقد في بروكسل في شهر يناير (كانون الثاني) من العام الماضي. وأضاف ميشال أنه «اعتبارا من اليوم، نلتزم إدانة جميع أنواع العنف باسم الله، أيا كانت الجهة التي تنفذها، إرهابيا كان أو رئيس دولة». ثم أعرب عن ثقته أنه «ابتداء من هذه اللحظة، لا يمكن لأحد ان يبرّر العنف باسم الله»، وأصر على أن موضوع هذا المؤتمر كان دينيا وتربويا بحتا، في إشارة إلى الانتقادات التي وجهها الأئمة الفلسطينيون.
وفي مؤتمر صحافي مشترك عقده الشيخ عماد الفلوجي، أحد أئمة غزة، إلى جانب يوسف كوهين، حاخام حيفا الأكبر، يرافقهما عدد آخر من ممثلين عن الديانتين الإسلامية واليهودية، أكد الأول أن على الزعماء الروحيين أن يتحملوا مسؤولياتهم ويلعبوا دورهم في دفع ثقافة الحوار وتشكيل كتلة ضغط على السياسيين من أجل التعايش الأمن والتوصل إلى السلام المنشود، انطلاقا من قاعدة الاحترام المتبادل للحقوق وحماية المجتعات ووقف هدر الدماء بهدف تأمين مستقبل أفضل. ثم أضاف الشيخ الفلوجي «إننا نعيش في الأرض المقدسة، وعلينا تقع مسؤولية العمل وفقا لرسالة الدين من أجل ضمانة الحياة للشعب وجعل هذه الحياة مرضية». وردا على سؤال وجّهه إليه أحد الحاضرين، أكد الشيخ الفلوجي أن اللقاء هو في غاية الأهمية، واعتبره منبرا استطاع فيه الجميع الإصغاء إلى بعضهم البعض والحديث عن المستقبل وعن المشاكل القائمة. 
ومن جهته، أكد كوهين عدم تمكنه من التعبير عن أهمية هذا اللقاء وسط التفاقم المتزايد للعنف والبغض الذي يتألم منه اليهود والمسلمون على السواء وأجواء العنف التي يعيشها الشعبان في الأرض المقدسة. وأضاف حاخام حيفا الأكبر، في إشارة إلى البيان الختامي للمؤتمر «لقد قررنا العمل معا، ونعتبر هذه الوثيقة إنجازا تاريخيا، ندين فيها أعمال العنف من أي عقيدة أتت». ثم وجه شكره إلى جميع المشاركين في المؤتمر، الذين وصل عددهم إلى أكثر من 400 مشارك من زعماء روحيين ورجال دين وخبراء في الدين توافدوا من بلدان كثيرة، على الجهود التي بذلوها في اعتدال المواقف «لتحاشي النزاعات».

----------


## أبو عبد الله

وزير الأوقاف والإرشاد في جمهورية اليمن للوعي الإسلامي: الإسلام يتعرض لأبشع حملات التشويه في الغرب!   
حذر السيد >حمود محمد عباد< وزير الأوقاف والإرشاد الديني في الجمهورية اليمنية من أن الإسلام يتعرض لأبشع حملات التشويه في الغرب، حيث يحال بين الإسلام ووعي الناس من خلال تلك الحملات التي تريد طرح الإسلام على أنه دين إرهاب، وتخلف، وضد حقوق المرأة، وليست له حضارة أو خلق·
وقال: إن الخطاب الإسلامي يخلق وعياً وطنياً يعزز السلام الاجتماعي ويعزز ارتباط الناس بوطنهم ودينهم وعقيدتهم·
وأكد وزير الأوقاف والإرشاد الديني في الجمهورية اليمنية في حواره لـ >الوعي الإسلامي< أن الإساءة للإسلام في الخارج لن تمنع المسلمين من نشر الإسلام ومبادئه السمحة، لأن رسالة الإسلام رسالة عالمية جاءت للبشر جميعا·
وأضاف إن المواجهة بين الإسلام وأعدائه مواجهة حضارية وليست قتالية، وأن مفهوم الجهاد في الإسلام مفهوم إنساني وليس لمجرد القتل، لدرجة أن رفع السيف في الإسلام له دلالة إنسانية عالية·
وقال: مطلوب بناء نموذج إسلامي إنساني داخل مجتمعاتنا حتى نستطيع مخاطبة الآخرين، فلا ينبغي أن نحدث أنفسنا وحسب، ولابد أن يتقبل منا الآخر دعوتنا وأن يتقبل منا رسالتنا، فلابد أن يعرف حقائق وشريعة الإسلام السمحة ومبادئه السامية·
والمزيد من آرائه وأفكاره في الحوار التالي: 
بدءاً·· هل لنا أن نتعرف منكم إلى مهمة وزارة الأوقاف والإرشاد في دولة اليمن، خصوصاً على صعيد الساحة اليمنية؟ 
- إن وزارة الأوقاف في اليمن تتطلع إلى تحقيق مهمتين مزدوجتين، أولهما رعاية الأوقاف وصيانتها وإدارتها، فرعاية الأوقاف هي أولى المهام التي توليها الوزارة اهتماما كبيرا، ذلك لأن الأوقاف في اليمن تزيد عن مئة نوع من أنواع الأوقاف، سواء كانت عقارات أو استثمارات أوقفهاء أهل الخير لخدمة المساجد ورعايتها وحسن إدارتها·
كما أن هناك عدد من أوجه الأعمال الخيرية المرتبطة بالوقف الإسلامي، منها الأوقاف التي تتعلق برعاية الأيتام، وإعداد العلماء وتأهيلهم، ورعاية المطلقات الفقيرات، ورعاية أصحاب الحاجات الخاصة، ورعاية المسلمين في المناسبات الخاصة، وأخرى تتعلق برعاية القرآن الكريم، بالإضافة إلى الأوقاف التي تعنى بمحاربة الفقر والبطالة، وكثير من القضايا المرتبطة بالأوضاع الاجتماعية في اليمن·
أما المهمة الثانية التي تضطلع بها الوزراة، فهي مهمة إرشادية وعظية تتعلق بالشؤون الإسلامية، حيث تهتم الوزارة بمهمة الوعظ والإرشاد داخل وخارج المساجد، ورعاية مدارس تحفيظ القرآن الكريم والتعليم الديني المرتبط بالأنشطة الإسلامية، لذلك فهي تعنى بتعيين الخطباء والمرشدين والواعظين، وكذلك العمل على إعدادهم إعداداً دينياً جيداً بما يتناسب ومتطلبات العصر الحديث ووفق منهج الإسلام الوسطي المعتدل، كما أن الوزارة تقيم الدورات التدريبية والملتقيات الفكرية والدينية والثقافية للوعاظ والموجهين والواعظات، بهدف منح القائمين على العمل الإرشادي مقومات نجاح ذلك العمل من خلال تقديم المعلومات الصحيحة عن الإسلام ومبادئه السمحة المتعلقة بالمستجدات العصرية القائمة على الساحة الوطنية، وعلى الساحة الإسلامية والعالمية، بحيث يعي الخطيب أو المرشد أو الواعظ أو الموجه ما يدار حوله من أحداث ومتغيرات، ومن تحديات تواجه الأمة العربية والإسلامية، بحيث يضع الخطيب هذه المنظومة من المعلومات المختلفة المتعلقة بقضايا التنمية، وقضايا الأحداث العالمية القائمة اليوم أمام عينه، وحتى تكون رؤيته للأحداث والأمور ثاقبة·
كما نحرص من خلال لقاءاتنا مع الخطباء والوعاظ والمرشدين على ترسيخ قيم الوسطية والاعتدال والتفقه في متطلبات المجتمع وكيفية مخاطبة الرأي العام وتجنب الوقوع في الانحراف أو التطرف أو الوقوع في مغبة التهكم أو استصغار الآخر والتقليل من شأن الأفراد والمؤسسات، باعتبار أن مثل هذه السلوكات لا تنسجم بحال من الأحوال مع توجيهات الدين الإسلامي الحنيف الذي يحرص على تجميع القلوب وتآلفها، اعتمادا على قيمه ومبادئه السمحة·
وتقيم الوزارة أيضا عددا من الندوات والمؤتمرات وورش العمل المتعلقة بدور الخطاب الديني وأهميته في الحياة الاجتماعية وفي خلق وعي وطني يعزز السلام الاجتماعي ويعزز من قوة ارتباط الناس بوطنهم ودينهم وبالثوابت الوطنية الإسلامية التي هي نسيج ديننا الإسلامي الحنيف·  مناخ الحرية 
تعاني الجمهورية اليمنية ـ مثل مثيلتها من الدول العربية ـ من أحداث الإرهاب والتطرف التي يقوم بها بعض المتطرفين، فما أهم الخطط التي تضعونها لمقاومة هذا الفكر المتطرف في اليمن؟ 
- ينبغي أن ندرك أولا حقيقة أن الحركات الإرهابية استغلت مناخ الحرية والديموقراطية والتعددية في اليمن، وهذه الجماعات عملت على تنمية تلك الأفكار المنحرفة الغريبة عن الإسلام وهويتنا الإسلامية، وأخذت تسعى إلى تنمية اتجاهات تربوية منحلة ومنحرفة في منطقة محدودة من اليمن، وهي منطقة نائية تقع على حدود المملكة العربية السعودية بأقصى شمال اليمن، وهي منطقة صعبة من الناحية الجغرافية، لأنها منطقة مرتفعات عالية ونائية·
ولقد كان هناك تجاوب شعبي في مواجهة هذا الفكر المتطرف والمتعصب، وتم القضاء على معظم أتباع هذه الجماعات المتطرفة، وكثير من أتباعها سلموا عن طريق الحوار الذي أدارته الحكومة اليمنية بتوجيه من الرئيس اليمني >علي عبد الله صالح< مع المغرر بهم من أتباع هذه الجماعات، فعاد المئات منهم إلى وعيهم لخطورة ما كانوا يؤمنون به من أفكار ذات طبيعة انحرافية ليست لها صلة بالإسلام على النحو الذي أراده الله تعالى ورسوله [·
ووزارة الأوقاف والإرشاد اليمنية ومؤسسات الدولة المختلفة من وزارات التربية والتعليم والثقافة وضعوا خطة مناسبة لعمل تنوير إسلامي ثقافي تربوي في تلك المناطق لتجنيب الشباب من الوقوع في الأفكار المتطرفة التي تستهدف وعي الشباب ودينهم وعقيدتهم، فنحن في اليمن نعتقد أن الفكر لا يمكن أن يواجه إلا بالفكر، ولا يمكن أن تعالج الانحرافات إلا بالأفكار السوية الصحيحة، لأن المعالجة العسكرية تتوازى والتمرد والفتنة، ولكن المسائل التربوية والثقافية والفكرية لا يمكن أن يتم التعامل معها إلا بعملية تربوية ثقافية حوارية تعيد الشباب إلى وعيه ورشده، واستقامة فهمه للإسلام·
فالفكر المنحرف ينتهي بمقاومة فكرية ومواجهة حقيقية تستهدف وعي الذين تعرضوا لعملية التضليل والإغواء من المغرر بهم وغير ذلك أن الأفكار المنحرفة ـ في تصوري ـ يمكن أن تمتد، لكن مهما امتدت هذه الأفكار المتطرفة، فلن تدوم لأن عمرها قصير، فهي لا تدوم مع الأجيال، فيمكن أن تحدث دويا موقتا وتخريبا وفتنا كبيرة، لكنها لا يمكن أن تستمر عنصر جذب دائم لكل المؤمنين بالله عز وجل، لأن المؤمن الحقيقي يفرق بين الحق والباطل، بين الصحيح والخطأ، بين ما هو إسلامي، وبين ما هو تعبير عن فهم خاطئ للإسلام·  الفقر والبطالة 
يوجد في اليمن الشقيق لجنة للحوار مع الشباب المسلم العائد من أفغانستان·· فما مهام تلك اللجنة؟ وهل نجحت في تحقيق أهدافها؟ 
-قد تشكلت هذي اللجنة بناء على خيار ديموقراطي حضاري من الرئيس >علي عبد الله صالح< الذي حرص على أن يعالج مشكلة التطرف من خلال الحوار، ومن خلال الالتقاء بعلماء المسلمين، ومن خلال تبصير الشباب بحقيقة الأخطاء التي يمكن أن يقعوا فيها، وكذلك تبصير المتطرفين بما وقعوا فيه·
فحين تضييق الخيارات أمام المتطرفين، بمعنى إما الموت أو الاستمرار في ظل العمل السري، فإنهم أحيانا يلجأون إلى العنف هربا من الأوضاع التي يمكن أن تفضي بهم إلى الموت أو إلى السجون، وحين نترك أمامهم أملاً يمكن من خلاله أن يحاوروا في قضيتهم، فيصلوا من خلال هذا الأمل إلى الأفكار الصحيحة المعبرة عن حقائق الإسلام السمحة، فإننا في هذا نترك لهم مجالا في أن يعبروا عن توبتهم، وعودتهم، وكل إنسان قد يقع في لحظة من اللحظات في خطأ ما، لكن إذا تركت له حبل الرجاء وحبل الأماني الطيبة، فيمكن أن تساعد النفوس السليمة إن تعرضت للإغواء بسبب ظرف من الظروف أو بسبب قناعات انحرافية طرأت عليهم أن يتخلوا عن هذه الظروف السيئة، وعن هذه الانحرافات الخطيرة·
والحوار ترك فرصة لهؤلاء الشباب ليراجعوا مواقفهم، ويستعيدوا معلوماتهم، والذين تم الحوار معهم بمعدل 90% خرجوا من السجون، وتأكد لهم أن الفترة التي عاشوا فيها في ظل هذه الأفكار المتطرفة كانوا إما في إطار ضغوط معينة مثل الفقر والبطالة، أو في ظروف نفسية خاصة، أو قناعات نقلت لهم في ظل غياب منظومة المعلومات الصحيحة عن الإسلام، وفي ظل غياب دور العلماء الربانيين الذين يمكن أن يقدموا الإسلام في صورته الصحيحة وحقيقته المشرقة، وفي ظل التضليل الذي يتعرض له هؤلاء الفتية، فحين غابت هذه الظروف وأمكن لوعيهم أن يطلع على الحقيقة عادوا إلى رحاب الواقع وإلى حسن التمسك بالإسلام في ظل الحرص على الاستقرار الوطني والالتزام بقواعد الدستور والقانون·
وقد قامت لجنة الحوار بالدخول إلى السجون، وبذلت جهوداً مضاعفة في النقاش مع هؤلاء المتطرفين، وأمكنها أن تستوعب بعض مما استقر في قناعاتهم على ضوء المعلومات التي تلقوها من مصادر متطرفة، وتم نقاشهم عبر دورات متعددة من الحوار واللقاءات، وقد أثمرت تلك اللقاءات عن خروج المئات من السجون، بل إنهم الآن أصبحوا جزءاً من نسيج المجتمع، ويشاركون بفاعلية في بناء وطنهم، والكثير منهم انتهى تماما من هذه الأفكار المتطرفة وقطع صلته بالجماعات المتطرفة، وفهم الإسلام كما ينبغي أن يفُهم، وأكد استقامته في إيمانه بالله تعالى ورسوله [، وفقا لأسس صحيحة·  برنامج تنمية الشباب 
حديثكم يؤكد أن الفقر، والبطالة وعوامل أخرى كادت أن تفرخ العناصر المتطرفة في اليمن وتفتك بشبابها·· فهل لا يزال فتيل تلك العوامل مشتعلا؟ وهل يمكن استقطاب هؤلاء الشباب مرة أخرى؟ 
- لقد درست أوضاع هؤلاء الشباب وظروفهم الحياتية بعناية شديدة، واستجابت الدولة لدراسة هذه الأوضاع، وعملت على تغييرها، سواء فيما يتعلق بوضعهم في سياق الحياة المهنية أو العامة، لأن الفراغ والبطالة- بلا شك- يعرضان شبابنا وأجيالنا للوقوع في فخ الانحراف والتطرف، فالانحراف والتطرف أمراض خطيرة، لذلك يجب التعامل معها بحذر وعناية فائقة، وفي الوقت نفسه بقوة وبلا هوادة·
فهؤلاء الشباب إذا غابت عنهم عوامل التنمية وعوامل التشغيل الحقيقي داخل مجتمعاتهم، وإذا لم تستوعبهم مؤسسات الدولة ومؤسسات المجتمع المدني عن طريق استيعاب طاقاتهم وتوجيه هذه الطاقات في العملية البنائية الصحيحة يمكن أن ينخرطوا ضمن عمليات تخريبية تستهدف أمن الوطن، واستقراره، لذلك نحن في اليمن نضع مجموعة من البرامج التنموية التحريكية التي تستوعب طاقات الشباب، وتودي بهم إلى أعمال نافعة لأنفسهم وأسرهم ووطنهم ضمن برنامج تنموي شامل يسمى برنامج تنمية الشباب·  دور مهم 
أشرتم في حديثكم إلى وجود عدد كبير من الواعظات في دولة اليمن·· فمتى بدأت هذه التجربة؟ وماذا تستهدف؟ 
- لقد قامت وزارة الأوقاف والإرشاد منذ أكثر من عامين بتأسيس المعهد العالي للتوجيه والإرشاد لإعداد الخطباء والوعاظ، ونصف هذا المعهد من الإناث، فعدد الإناث يكاد يتساوى مع عدد الذكور الدارسين في هذا المعهد، وهذا المعهد يمنح درجة الليسانس في العلوم الإرشادية والدعوية التي تتلقاها المرأة مثلما يتلقاها الرجل تماما أثناء الدراسة في المعهد، ومن ثم يتم توظيفهم في وزارة الأوقاف والإرشاد، ويتم استيعاب الواعظات في المساجد، وفي النشاطات المسجدية المرتبطة بالنشاطات النسوية، مثل المراكز التعليمية للإناث في مجال القرآن الكريم والتوعية الإرشادية، وفي مجال بعض منظمات المجتمع المدني، فنحن ندعم هذه المنظمات ببعض الواعظات في الأنشطة الصيفية التي تجريها الوزارة بالتنسيق مع وزارة التربية والتعليم ووزارة الشباب والرياضة، كما أن هناك مخيمات ومراكز صيفية تقيمها الواعظات، حيث يقمن بدور كبير في هذه المراكز التوعوية في المجال الإرشادي، ويقمن بدور مهم في العملية الأسرية بتقويم الأداء الإرشادي داخل الأسرة، وتكريس قيم الفضيلة والخير والمحبة داخل الأسرة·
والمجتمع اليمني يرحب ترحيبا كبيرا بوجود المرأة في مجال الوعظ، حتى أسر هؤلاء الفتيات يشعرون بالاعتزاز عندما يرون أن بناتهن يسهمن إسهاما كبيرا في الدعوة إلى الله تعالى، وهو مجال ترتاح إليه الأسر، وخصوصاً أن الفتاة تتمتع بقدر كبير من الفضيلة والخلق القديم وتقوم بالدور الوعظي والتوجيهي في داخل الأسر والمراكز الإرشادية، والمجتمع اليمني يتقبل هذه الفكرة بسعادة كبيرة، ونسعى في المستقبل إلى تطويرها وتنميتها لتشمل جميع المناطق وكل المحافظات·  مشاركة فعالة 
وهل يمكن أن ينسحب ذلك الاهتمام الكبير بالمرأة في اليمن من الوعظ والإرشاد على مجالات أخرى سياسية وثقافية وتنموية؟ 
- للحقيقة: لقد قطعت المرأة اليمنية بالفعل أشواطا كبيرة في الإسهام في الحياة العامة، فاليمن فيها وزيرة لحقوق الإنسان، وهي وزارة أسندت أعمالها إلى امرأة، كما أن هناك عدداً كبيراً من القاضيات اللواتي يرأسن محاكم متخصصة، وعبر مراحل التقاضي المختلفة، وفي اليمن أعضاء برلمان وسفيرات·
إن مشاركة المرأة في اليمن في الحياة السياسية والثقافية والتنموية مشاركة كبيرة وحيوية وفعالة، ولا يوجد لدينا أي إشكالية في هذا الإطار، فالمرأة على مدى تاريخ اليمن شاركت -وما زالت- تشارك مشاركة فعالة في جميع الميادين·
واليمن أيضا جاءت وفي الحقب الإسلامية القديمة كانت السيدة أروة بنت أحمد، من أشهر ملوك اليمن على الإطلاق في العصر الإسلامي، وهناك مجموعة من العالمات والمؤرخات والأديبات والمفكرات، وهذه المسألة متراكمة لدينا في الثقافة اليمنية والحضارة اليمنية، وليس لدينا حساسية نحو تلك المشاركة الفعالة للمرأة في شؤون الحياة السياسية، وليس لدينا نظرة دونية للمرأة أو إلى وجودها أو إلى مشاركتها في الحياة الاجتماعية، فهي مدرسة في الجامعة، وهي سفيرة، ووزيرة، وقاضية، ومحامية، والآن هي ضابط في الشرطة، فلدينا شرطة نسائية موجودة في اليمن، ولا يوجد مجال من مجالات الحياة، إلا والمرأة تشارك فيه، ومشاركتها فعالة وحيوية·  مصيبة المسلمين 
تشهد المرحلة الحالية انعقاد الكثير من المؤتمرات الإسلامية للتعريف بالإسلام في ظل الكثير من التحديات والمخاطر التي تحيط بالأمة العربية والإسلامية·· كيف تنظرون إلى هذه المؤتمرات؟ وهل الإسلام في حاجة إليها؟ 
- لا شك في أن صاحب الرسالة ينبغي أن يظهر حقيقته للآخر، فنحن كمسلمين لا ينبغي أن نحدث أنفسنا وحسب، وما دامت رسالتنا رسالة عالمية، وإذا كنا نريد أن يتقبل منا الآخر دعوتنا وأن يتقبل منا رسالتنا، فلابد أن يعرف حقيقتنا، فالإسلام اليوم يتعرض لأبشع حملات التشويه في الغرب، وهناك رسالة منوطة بنا يجب أن يعلمها الغربيون وأن يعلمها الناس جميعا، فمطلوب من المسلمين إفهام الناس جميعا ماهية الإسلام، حيث يحال بين الإسلام وبين وعي الناس من خلال تلك الحملات التي تريد طرح الإسلام على أنه دين إرهاب، وتخلف، وضد حقوق المرأة، وليست له حضارة، أو خلق·
ونحن عندما نقول: إننا لسنا إرهابيين أو متخلفين، فنحن لا نستجدي الغرب، بل نحن نريد أن تستقر نفسيتهم على حقيقة الإسلام ومبادئه السامية، حتى نتمكن من أداء الدور الريادي والرسالة العالمية المناطة بنا كمسلمين·
إن المسلمين رساليون، فلسنا كاليهود، فاليهودية دين منزوٍ منحصر على أهله وأتباعه الذين هم قائمون اليوم، فهم لا يسعون إلى توسيع الفكر اليهودي، لأنه فكر عنصري، لكن الفكر الإسلامي فكر إنساني يجب أن يعلمه الناس على حقيقته، ويجب أن يعرف الناس الإسلاميين على حقيقتهم، فليس معيبا أن نخاطبهم حتى يعرفونا على حقيقتنا، لأن هذه رسالتنا، ومهمتنا·
ومن المهم أيضا أن نفهم أنفسنا، وأن نبني نموذجا إسلاميا إنسانيا داخل مجتمعاتنا، وأن نقيم علاقات إنسانية بين المسلم والمسلم، فما زلنا نعيش حال الانزواء على أنفسنا، وحال الاختلاف والتناكر، وهو أمر يجب أن نعالجه حتى نكون قادرين على مخاطبة الآخرين·
وللحقيقة·· فإن مصيبتنا في أنفسنا، فهؤلاء الذين يفجرون أنفسهم وسط الأبرياء، سواء كانوا من المسلمين أو المحسوبين على الإسلام، يضربون المؤسسات الاقتصادية في بلادهم، ويدمرون حال الاستقرار في وطنهم، وهذا محسوب على الاتجاهات الإسلامية وعلى الإسلام·· ورسالتنا هي أن نعيد الوعي الصحيح إلى أبنائنا حتى يفهموا أن هناك فارقاً بين المواجهة والتخريب، لأن المواجهة اليوم مواجهة حضارية، وليست قتالية، فينبغي أن نقدم القدوة حتى نجذب الناس لسلوك المسلم وأخلاقه، فضرب الاقتصاد الوطني مثل ما حدث في الأزهر الشريف مثلا نتيجة فكر ديني متطرف، وهو أبعد ما يكون عن الجهاد المشروع في الإسلام، لأن مفهوم الجهاد مفهوم إنساني وليس لمجرد القتل، لدرجة أن رفع السيف في الإسلام في وجه المسلم الآخر له دلالة إنسانية عالية·    
الوعي الإسلامي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

فلنبشر  يعرض الآن في قناة الرسالة حوار مع مفتي مصر، وهو رجل نحسبه مخلصاً.
غير أنه في معرض حديثه عن نشر الإسلام يقول ما مضمونه أننا كدعاة للإسلام نعرض الحق ولانبشر، وهو يعني أننا لانبشر مثلما يفعل المبشرون المسيحيون في أرجاء العالم.
وأنا أرى أنه جانب الصواب هنا.
أولاً: ما المانع أن نبشر؟، وقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "بشروا ولاتنفروا" 
ثانياً: لماذا لانستفيد من أساليب المبشرين، ونتعلم منهم؟
نحن نرى الطبيب (أو الطبيبة أو الممرضة) يذهب إلى مجاهل أفريقيا، ويختلط بالكبار والصغار ، ويعايشهم ويؤاكلهم عشرات السنوات بعيداً عن امدنية وتسهيلاتها، يحتضن أطفالهم يعالجهم أو يعلمهم، ولا يحدثهم عن دين أو عقيدة، ثم نرى منهم ، وقد يكونوا مسلمين، من يذهب إليه طواعية للتنصر. رأينا هذا في أفريقيا وأندونسيا والهند وغيرها.
وفي المقابل رأينا وسمعنا عن المعونات الإسلامية التي تتوجه للمناطق الفقيرة من العالم، ولايسمح لغير المسلم أن يكون له نصيب فيها ورأينا القيم على الشاحنة ينادي: مسلم؟ تعال خذ ... 
ثالثاً: حين يحتك المسلم بغير المسلم يكون دينه على لسانه، لا في قلبه، ولا في أفعاله. والنماذج الفاسدة من المسلمين المحتكين بغير المسلمين أكثر من أن تحصى. 
قلنا ونقول: أيها العالم، إن الإسلام قادم
ولكنه قادم مع الذين يعتبرون الدعوة حياتهم.
مع الذين يحيونه، فيكونون قدوة ونموذجاً صالحاً يفوح على غير المسلمين حقاً وخيراً.
مع الذين يحملون دعائم الدين وأسسه وروحه جنباً إلى جنب مع وسائل العصر والمنقى من قيمه ومنطقه. 
بشروا أيها المسلمين.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المشـــــــــروع الحضـــــــــاري الإســـــــــلامـــي    القاهرة ـ العرب:
د. محمد .مورو 
يتضمن المشروع الحضاري الاسلامي ـ الذي ينبغي تقديمه الي العالم اجمع ـ اي المشروع الحضاري الاسلامي في مستواه العام عناصر النظافة ـ حماية البيئة ـ المسؤولية عن الضعفاء وباقي الكائنات غير البشرية، وكذلك التفكير في المستقبل وعدم تدميره او الافتئات عليه واخذه في الاعتبار دائما، لأن ثروات الارض وما فيها ملك للاجيال البشرية القادمة ايضا وليست ملك الاجيال الحاضرة فقط.
النظافة من الايمان، ويجب ان يكون المسلم نظيفا في طعامه وشرابه وملبسه وفي حياته كلها، ويجب دعوة الآخرين الي النظافة، لان القذارة مثلاً تؤدي الي انتشار الاوبئة وهذا امر يضر بالبشرية كلها والممارسات النظيفة والعادات النظيفة طريق الي حماية البشر والكائنات من كل خطر والي تحسين الصحة العامة، وتجميل الحياة والتمتع بها، انظر مثلاً الي الممارسات الجنسية غير النظيفة ألم تؤد الي انتشار الايدز، وهو وباء يهدد البشرية كلها حاليا؟ وفي الحديث الشريف "ان الله يحب ان يري أثر نعمته علي عبده" و"ان الله جميل يحب الجمال" "ومن سنن الفطرة قص الشارب وقص الاظافر، واستعمال السواك والاستنشاق، ونتف الابط، وحلق العانة، وعدم الاسراف في الماء".
وحتي الاهتمام بنظافة الاسنان لم يهمله الاسلام، بل ان الحديث الشريف يقرر "لولا أن اشق علي أمتي لأمرتهم بالسواك عند كل صلاة".
والمسلم يتوضأ خمس مرات في اليوم والليلة، والوضوء والطهارة من الجنابة، وسنة الغسل قبل صلاة الجمعة كلها تؤدي الي النظافة البدنية وتحسين الصحة العامة. وفي الحديث الشريف ما معناه "من اغتسل وتطهر فأحسن الطهور ولبس احسن ثيابه، ثم أتي الجمعة، فلم يلغ ولم يفرق بين اثنين غفر الله له مابين الجمعتين". والله تعالي يقول "ان الله يحب التوابين ويحب المتطهرين" ويقول "يابني آدم خذوا زينتكم عند كل مسجد" بل ان التعطر من السنة المحمدية المعروفة، والرسول صلي الله عليه وسلم وهو النموذج والقدوة كان شديد النظافة يحب التعطر والتطيب "حبب الي من الدنيا النساء والطيب وجعلت قرة عيني في الصلاة". ولعل من دلالات الاهتمام غير العادي الذي اولاه الاسلام للنظافة والطهارة ان الاثر الاسلامي يجعل الطهور شطر الايمان، والله تعالي يقول "وثيابك فطهر"، وان باب الطهارة هو الباب الافتتاحي لمعظم كتب الفقه الاسلامي.
والمحافظة علي البيئة ركن مهم من اركان المشروع الحضاري الاسلامي في مستواه العام، والله تعالي خلق البيئة نظيفة ومتوازنة، ولكن الانسان الخارج علي منهج الله وفطرته وهديه هو الذي يحدث الخلل والتلوث ويفسد هذه البيئة "والارض مددناها والقينا فيها رواسي وانبتنا فيها من كل شيء موزون" الحجر 91، هذا خلق الله الموزون فماذا فعل الانسان الخارج عن هدي الله "ظهر الفساد في البر والبحر بما كسبت ايدي الناس".
وهذا الفساد ظاهر الآن للعيان، فالحديث عن تلوث البيئة اصبح حديثا متواترا، يلوثها بالنفايات والكيماويات والمواد الذرية والنووية، في البر والبحر والجو علي حد سواء حتي ان هناك خطراً ماحقاً علي الكائنات الحية في البر والبحر والجو، وعلي الامان الحياتي والبيولوجي، وعلي التوازن المناخي.. الخ، ويجب علي البشرية ان تستجيب لمعطيات المشروع الحضاري الاسلامي في مسألة حماية البيئة، فلا يحدث اخلال للتوازن البيئي والبيولوجي، ولايتم الانتاج الا للمصلحة ومراعاة النظافة التامة في هذا الانتاج، والتعامل مع البيئة كصديق وليس كعدو وعدم استنزافها وارهاقها وتدمير توازنها وهو الامر الحادث الآن بسبب سيادة المنفعة اللااخلاقية في وسائل الانتاج الاوروبي والامريكي الحديث وكذلك سيادة مفهوم الصراع مع البيئة واخضاعها وهو مفهوم مستمد من قيم الحضارة الغربية.
والمشروع الحضاري الاسلامي يدعو البشر جميعا، للتعاون والانسجام والتناغم مع البيئة والاستمتاع بثرواتها وجمالها واحترام توازنها، ومراعاة اقصي قدر من نظافتها، وللحضارة الاسلامية في هذا المجال تراث كبير، ففضلاً عن الدعوة الي النظافة الشخصية للانسان، فهناك ايضا دعوة واسعة للمحافظة علي نظافة البيئة، فمن مظاهر الايمان اماطة الاذي عن الطريق وفي الحديث الشريف "لا يبولن احدكم في الماء الدائم ثم يغتسل منه" وقال العلماء والتغوط في الماء كالبول فيه بل اقبح وكذلك اذا بال في اناء ثم صبه في الماء وكذا اذا بال بقرب النهر بحيث يجري اليه البول فكله مذموم قبيح منهي عنه، ويكره البول والتغوط في الماء وان لم يصل اليه لعموم نهي النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم عن البراز في الموارد. وقياسا علي ذلك يمكن النهي عن تصريف المخلفات في البحار او غيرها بطريقة تضر البيئة، ويمكن النهي عن اقامة صناعات تنتج مخلفات كيميائية غازية او سائلة، ذرية او نووية تشكل خطراً علي البر او البحر او الجو، او علي الانسان او الحيوان او الطير، في الحاضر او المستقبل. ومن المثير ان الاسلام نهي ايضا عن التلوث الضوضائي وهي مشكلة قفزت الي السطح حديثا، بعد ان اكتشف العلماء الآثار السلبية صحياً واجتماعياً المترتبة علي الضوضاء يقول الله تعالي "واقصد في مشيك واغضض من صوتك إن انكر الاصوات لصوت الحمير لقمان 19.
العناية بالضعيف محور مهم من محاور المشروع الاسلامي ولعل الاسلام دون المذاهب والفلسفات الاجتماعية والسياسية جعل للضعفاء حقوقا نظرية وعملية، وجعل هذه الحقوق واجبة وجزءا من العقيدة والايمان فالعطف علي الصغير والكبير والاباء واجب شرعي، ورعاية الابناء الصغار وتربيتهم وتلبية حاجاتهم البدنية والنفسية وتهذيبهم وتعليمهم واجب شرعي علي الآباء فان غاب الاباء فعلي الاقارب والا اثموا ويمكن للتقاضي الشرعي ان يلزمهم بذلك "وعلي المولود له رزقهن وكسوتهن بالمعروف" البقرة 233. "واولوا الارحام بعضهم اولي ببعض في كتاب الله" "الاحزاب 6" وكذلك فللفقراء والمساكين والعاجزين عن العمل حق معلوم لدي الدولة الاسلامية "وفي اموالهم حق معلوم للسائل والمحروم" والايتام كذلك يحرص الاسلام علي رعايتهم ايما رعاية "واما اليتيم فلا تقهر واما السائل فلا تنهر" وقال صلي الله عليه وسلم: "انا وكافل اليتيم كهاتين في الجنة واشار باصبعيه السبابة والوسطي".
والعناية بالضعفاء يكملها العناية بكل الكائنات غير البشرية والمسلم رحيم بكل مخلوقات الله تعالي "فاذا ذبحنا علينا ان نحسن الذبح" وتعذيب الحيوانات والطيور محرم شرعاً "وامرأة دخلت النار في قطة حبستها" والرحمة بالحيوان طريق الي الجنة "ورجل دخل الجنة في كلب عطشان سقاه" وان في كل كبد رطبة لاجر والانسان مسؤول امام الله عن اطعام الحيوانات والمواشي التي يستخدمها ويقتنيها، ومسئول ايضا عن عدم ارهاقها بالعمل ـ ومسئول حتي عن نظافتها ـ وعمر بن الخطاب رضي الله عنه يخاف ان يحاسبه الله تعالي عن دابة تتعثر في الطريق لأنه لم يسو لها الطريق.
والمسؤولية عن المستقبل جزء لايتجزأ من المشروع الحضاري الاسلامي في مستواه العام، ذلك ان التفكير في الاجيال القادمة امر حتمي واخلاقي في نفس الوقت، ويجب ان تكون هذه القيمة مثار اهتمام عالمي، لأنها مرتبطة بكل البشر وليست خاصة بجماعة بشرية وحدها، فالمحافظة علي البيئة وعلي التوازن البيولوجي والمناخي امر يمس الحاضر ويمس المستقبل ايضا، ويهم الجيل الحالي ويهم الاجيال القادمة، والارض وثرواتها ليست ملك هذا الجيل وحده بل هي ملك البشرية كلها من خلق منها ومن لم يخلق بعد، والتخطيط والاهتمام بالاجيال اللاحقة خلق اسلامي اصيل، فلا ينبغي اهمال مصير الاجيال التالية، ولا ينبغي التفكير بمنطق المنفعية الآنية فقط، وهذا يكون في كل المجالات بدون استثناء ومن افضل الصدقات في الاسلام الصدقة الجارية وهي الصدقة التي تفيد الاجيال التالية، وكذلك فانه يموت المرء وينقطع عمله الا بثلاث: صدقة جارية، وعلم ينتفع به، وولد صالح يدعو له، وكلها اعمال تنظر الي المستقبل وليس الحاضر، اي انها اعمال راعي القائم بها ان تفيد الاجيال التالية سواء في الصدقة الجارية كانشاء مدرسة او شق ترعة او مورد ماء.. الخ او اختراع او علم ينفع الاجيال اللاحقة، او تربية وتهذيب الابناء وهم بالطبع جزء من المستقبل، "من سن في الاسلام سنة حسنة فله اجرها واجر من عمل بها الي يوم القيامة، ومن سن سنة سيئة فعليه وزرها ووزر من عمل بها الي يوم القيامة" رواه مسلم واحمد.
"والذين آمنوا واتبعتهم ذريتهم بايمان الحقنا بهم ذريتهم وما ألتناهم من عملهم من شيء كل امرئ بما كسب رهين" الطور 21 وليخش الذين لو تركوا من خلفهم ذرية ضعافا خافوا عليهم" "النساء 9"    
alarabonline.org

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الدعاية الأمريكية: محاربو أمريكا في مجال التأثير النفسي     فلويد ماكاي 
ترجمة: زينب كمال   
مفكرة الإسلام: يذكر المعجبون بالفيلم الأجنبي 'كازابلانكا' لويس رينولت, محقق الشرطة المخادع الذي تظاهر بأنه مصدوم لاكتشافه ما يحدث في نادي 'ريك' من ممارسة لألعاب القمار. 
 عليك أن تتأمل هذا عندما يعلن البيت الأبيض أنه, أيضًا, شعر بـ'الصدمة' لدى علمه بأن أحد العاملين بوزارة الدفاع الأمريكية قام برشوة الصحفيين العراقيين وعمل دعاية في الصحف العراقية بدون تحديد المصدر.  
هؤلاء الأشخاص الذين يدّعون أنهم 'مصدومون, حقًا مصدومون' هم نفس الأشخاص الذين قاموا برشوة اثنين على الأقل من الصحفيين الأمريكيين في مقابل كتابة أعمدة في الصحف تدعم الإدارة الأمريكية وإعداد ما يسمى بـ'التقارير الإخبارية' التي لا يعدو كونها مجرد دعاية وتقديمها للقنوات التليفزيونية المحلية التي يمكن السيطرة عليها. 
وفيما يتعلق بهذا الأمر, فإنه لا ينبغي أن يشكل توظيف التقنيات الدعائية التي يعود استخدامها على أقل تقدير إلى الحرب العالمية الأولى 'صدمة' للكونجرس ولا للإعلام الأمريكي, فقد استخدمتها الحكومة الأمريكية وغيرها من الحكومات منذ أن ظهرت وسائل الإعلام الحديثة.  
وهذه الحماقات تعد أمرًا لا يذكر مقارنة بما يحدث من تعذيب السجناء والتجسس غير المسموح به وإساءة استخدام القوة مما ينبغي ألا يسبب فعليًا قلقًا للشعب الأمريكي. 
إن المشكلة الرئيسة في المجهودات الدعائية المتعثرة التي نبذلها في العراق هي أنها لا تصلح هناك, حتى في تلك المنطقة من العالم التي أصبح الصحفيون فيها معتادين على التعرض لإرهاب السلطات أو يسمحون بشراء أقلامهم من قبل أصحاب السلطة. 
وفي هذا المناخ, لا يستطيع أحد أن يلقى باللوم على قادة الجيش الأمريكي بسبب محاولتهم الالتزام بنفس قواعد العبة. فإن كسب القلوب والعقول يعمل بشكل أفضل مع الصحافة المطيعة. ولكن الأساليب الدعائية التي كانت صالحة في الماضي فشل العمل بها بشكل كبير في العراق. ومما يدعو للسخرية أن إدارة بوش كانت أكثر نجاحًا في الدعاية المعارضة للشعب الأمريكي أكثر منها معارضة للعرب. 
ويعود استخدام الدعاية المنظمة والواسعة النطاق إلى الحرب العالمية الأولى, فإن الدروس الأولية التي تعلمناها من خلال التطبيقات البدائية أثناء الحرب العالمية الأولى مازالت متأصلة في عقول رجال العلاقات العامة في العالم الإلكتروني. 
وتلعب الدعاية بشكل أساسي على المشاعر, حيث غالبًا ما تتحدى العقل والحقائق, وذلك كي تتمكن من الوصول إلى نفسيات الشعوب والسيطرة عليها. فالدعاية لعبة ذهنية - يقوم الدعائي الناجح باللعب على أكثر المشاعر عمقًا لديك, وذلك كي يستغل أشد مخاوفك واتجاهاتك المسبقة.   
ويقدم الباحثان الدعائيان أنطونيو بارتكانيس وإليوت أرونسون تعريفًا للدعاية الحديثة على أنها: 'إيحاء أو تأثير جماعي ينشأ عن التلاعب بالرموز وبنفسية الأفراد. وتتضمن الدعاية البراعة في استخدام الرموز والصور والشعارات التي تؤثر على عواطفنا وعلى اتجاهاتنا, إنها عبارة عن إيصال إحدى وجهات النظر, على أن يكون الهدف النهائي من هذا هو حمل المتلقي على القبول طواعية بها كما لو أنها وجهة نظره الخاصة'.  
ويعد الخوف أفضل أسلحة مسئول الدعاية. ففي كل الرسائل تقريبًا التي ينشرها البيت الأبيض يأتي ذكر الخوف من تكرار هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر. كما أن إطلاق مصطلحات معينة على الأشياء  يعد سلاحًا آخر اختياريًا في يد مسئول الدعاية. ففي الحرب العالمية الأولى تم إطلاق مصطلح 'الهون' على الألمان, والذي ينسبهم إلى قبائل الهونيين البرابرة. وفي الحرب العالمية الثانية تم إطلاق بعض التعبيرات المسيئة لليابانيين, وأطلق مصطلح 'جووكس' على الفيتناميين أثناء حرب فيتنام. واليوم نادرًا ما يخلو خطاب للبيت الأبيض من مصطلح 'إرهابي'.  
وفي الحرب العالمية الأولى, تم تشويه سمعة الأمريكيين الألمان, وفي الحرب العالمية الثانية تم وضع الأمريكيين اليابانيين في معسكرات للاعتقال. واليوم يشعر المسلمون الأمريكيون في كثير من الأحيان بأنهم أصبحوا الآن بؤرة للدعاية.  
 وفي أوقات الحروب, تستخدم الدعاية حتمًا رموزًا وصورًا قوية. فيرفع العلم ويتم تمجيد البطولات التي تحدث في ساحة المعركة, ويتم ازدراء النقاد على اعتبار أنهم أشخاص يشعرون بالكراهية تجاه بلادهم وقواتها. وكثيرًا ما يستغل الدين في هذا الأمر - ما يثير الدهشة عقيدتهم دائمًا أن الرب معنا.  
وتستخدم الدعاية الناجحة أدوات أولية مثل إطلاق المصطلحات, ونشر الخوف بين العدو وتكرار رسائل بسيطة مرارًا وتكرارًا إلى أن يتم حفرها في أذهان الناس. وبمجرد أن تستقر تلك الرسالة في رءوس الناس فإنها تبقى به حتى بعد أن يُثبت الدليل عدم صحتها - انظر إلى تلك الحقيقة التي تشير إلى أن الملايين من الأمريكيين لا يزالون مؤمنين بأن العراق تمتلك أسلحة دمار شامل, وأن هناك علاقة تربط بين صدام حسين وتنظيم القاعدة, وأن أحد العراقيين كان من بين منفذي هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر. 
وتعتبر الدعاية في أوقات الحروب ضرورية من أجل الاحتفاظ بمشاركة الجبهة الداخلية في الحرب, وأيضًا من أجل إقناع الشباب رجالاً ونساءً أن القتل في قضية عادلة يعد أمرًا مشروعًا. إننا نعلم أطفالنا 'ينبغي عليك أن لا تقتل أحدًا', ولكننا ندرب الجنود على القتل. ينبغي مساعدة حتى المتمرسين من الجنود على التغلب على إحجامهم عن القتل. الدعاية هنا تتولى طمأنة الجنود وطمأنة أسرهم.  
هل هذا خطأ؟! هل يمكن أن تكون الدعاية أمرًا صائبًا أم أنها دائمًا قوة سيكولوجية من الشر؟! صف شخصًا بأنه دعائي, وستجد أن صور هتلر وجيوبلز سوف تتراءى أمامك. وعلى الرغم من هذا فإنه أثناء الحرب العالمية الثانية التي حازت تقريبًا على تأييد الشعب الأمريكي بأسره, استخدمنا الدعاية بكثافة داخل الولايات المتحدة وخارجها؛ ما ساعد على بقاء الحرية. 
ولكن الصراعات التي تحدث اليوم ليست دائمًا محددة مثل تلك الصراعات التي كانت تحدث بين الديمقراطية الغربية ضد سياسات الإبادة الجماعية النازية والتسلح الياباني. فاليوم يتم شن الحرب على 'الإرهاب' - ذلك المصطلح الذي صار معتمدًا - ضد عدو مجهول لا نعلم ماهيته, عدو مكون من عدد من الأشخاص الغامضين لا ينتمون لأمة بعينها وليس لديهم جيش خاص بهم. هذه الحرب لن تنتهي مطلقًا [إنني أشفق على الرئيس الذي أعلن انتصاره على العدو في اليوم الذي سبق انفجار إحدى القنابل]. الأمة التي تكون منفعلة بشكل دائم سوف تظل تقتنع كثيرًا بما يصلها من أنباء, إلا إذا حدث إفراط  في إطلاق التحذيرات الكاذبة أو إذا اكتشفنا أن من يقوم بنشر هذه التحذيرات ينشر أكاذيب أو أنصاف حقائق - وهو الأمر الذي يميز الكثير من الدعاية.   
ويقترح العالمان النفسيان براتكانيس وأرونسون أربع استراتيجيات تساعد على نجاح العملية الدعائية: 
مرحلة ما قبل الإقناع, وهي عبارة عن خلق مناخ يساعد على تصديق الرسالة المراد توصيلها للناس. 
مصداقية المصدر بأن يكون مبلغ الرسالة محبوبًا أو موثوقًا به. 
أن تركز الرسالة على أهداف بسيطة وقابلة للتحقيق. 
إثارة المشاعر وتقديم رد الفعل المطلوب. 
وقد قامت إدارة بوش باستخدام هذه الاستراتيجية في أمريكا أثناء انتخابات عام 2004, ولكن مصداقية الرئيس انخفضت مع دخول حرب العراق عامها الثالث. 
وعلى الرغم من هذا, فإن هذه الاستراتيجيات الأربع لم يكن لها أي تأثير في العراق.  
فبعد هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر بفترة قليلة, وقبل أن نقوم بغزو العراق, شرعت الإدارة الأمريكية في إطلاق حملة 'تلميع أمريكا' في منطقة الشرق الأوسط. وتمت استشارة كبرى شركات الدعاية وجرى استدعاء شارلوت بيرز, المديرة التنفيذية الأسطورة بشركة ماديسون أفينيو للدعاية, وتم تعيينها نائب وزير الخارجية للشئون الدبلوماسية.  
وتعد بيرز آخر مسئول دعائي يحاول التغلغل في المنطقة. وذلك حيث إن جهودنا الدعائية تعود على الأقل إلى فترة إدارتي ترومان وآيزينهاور, أي في ذروة الحرب الباردة, وتشمل هذه الجهود التمويل السري لدور النشر العربية وتقديم الرشاوى للصحفيين, وهي نفس الوسائل الأساسية التي يتم استخدامها اليوم في العراق من قبل جيل جديد من المحاربين السيكولوجيين.  
وقد اعتمدت بيرز على خبرتها في العلاقات العامة الخاصة بالشركات, والتي يتم فيها تخصيص 'شعار يعبر عن الهوية الأمريكية' ويكون هناك سعي متواصل للاحتفاظ بهذا الشعار عن طريق إرسال رسائل بسيطة وجذابة لا تستدعي أية تعليقات بالسلب أو الإيجاب من الجماهير. ويعتبر الأمريكيون معتادين على هذا الأسلوب. ويصلح العمل بهذه الوسيلة في عالم الشركات كما يصلح العمل به أيضًا في أغلب الأحيان في عالم السياسة. 
وفي الفترة التي سبقت احتلال العراق, تم شن حملة هائلة للترويج للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية, وخاصة تلك التي تستهدف الشباب من العرب. فقد تم نقل صور حسنة عن العرب الأمريكيين وانتشر استخدام موسيقى البوب بصورة كبيرة, كما انتشر نظام فيديو 'إم تي في' الذي يهدف إلى نشر الأغاني بقصد إذاعتها ونشرها, ولا يهدف من وراء هذا لأية أغراض تجارية, كل ذلك كان يجري في الوقت نفسه الذي كنا نعد فيه لغزو أحد البلاد العربية.  
ولكن الاستفتاء الذي تم إجراؤه في المنطقة أظهر أن الولايات المتحدة مازالت في أدنى مستوياتها. وقد صرحت بيرز - وهي تشعر بالإحباط - للكونجرس: 'إننا ليس لدينا إلا خيار واحد في الشرق الأوسط والمنطقة الجنوبية الشرقية, علينا أن نشتري الإعلام نفسه', وبناءً على هذا حاولنا أيضًا شراء الإعلام, ولكن الاستفتاءات أظهرت فشل الولايات المتحدة في تحقيق أية مكاسب.  
لقد أعطى بعض النجاح الذي تم تحقيقه في أفغانستان حافزًا للولايات المتحدة التي وجدت أمامها المجال مفتوحًا بسبب قلة وسائل الإعلام الحقيقة هناك, فعمدت إلى ملء هذا الفراغ  بأجهزة الإعلام المدعومة من قِبل الولايات المتحدة. ولم يتم الكشف عن دور الولايات المتحدة. ففي تصريح لصحيفة نيويورك تايمز, قال أحد كبار الضباط بفرع العمليات السيكولوجية: 'ليس لدينا أية متطلبات كي نلتزم بمبادئ الموضوعية الصحفية'. ففي أفغانستان قلة المنافسة الإعلامية ساعدت الإعلام المدعوم من قبل أمريكا على الترويج للرسالة التي تسعى الولايات المتحدة لنشرها. 
ولكن أفغانستان ليست دولة عربية, ففي منتصف شهر ديسمبر, أوقفت وزارة الخارجية نشر المجلة الشبابية 'مرحبًا' التي تصدر باللغة العربية, والتي فشلت في اجتذاب قاعدة عريضة من الجماهير العربية, مثلها في ذلك مثل غيرها من وسائل الإعلام المقروءة والمسموعة والمرئية التي تدعمها الولايات المتحدة. 
ويتم استبدال بيرز سيئة الحظ بكارين هيوز, أحد أكثر المستشارين قربًا من الرئيس. ويستمر البنتاجون في إنفاق الملايين على أساليب بالية قد أثبتت فشلها. ففي هذه البيئة التي يسود فيها التنافس الإعلامي في عراق ما بعد صدام, أصبحت الولايات المتحدة غير قادرة على أن تنفذ إلى الشعب عن طريق نشر تلك الرسائل التي تظهر الولايات المتحدة في صور حسنة وتدعو من خلالها إلى نشر الديمقراطية. وبعد أن منحت وزارة الدفاع الأمريكية ملايين الدولارات لإحدى شركات المقاولات الخاصة, وهي شركة لينكولن جروب, كي تتولى الدعاية المؤيدة للولايات المتحدة الأمريكية, يتم الآن إجراء تحقيقين مع هذه الشركة.   
وقد قدم السيد أحمد ماهر, وزير الخارجية المصري السابق, في شهر إبريل الماضي وصفًا 'لصورة أكبر توضح أن المشكلة التي تواجهها الولايات المتحدة في العالم العربي والإسلامي لا يمكن أن تعالج عن طريق ممارسات العلاقات العامة. يمكن مواجهة هذه المشكلة فقط من خلال إحداث تغيير حقيقي في السياسات والمواقف'. 
وقد فشلت الدعاية الأمريكية في العراق والشرق الأوسط في جميع الاستراتيجيات الأربع, وخاصة البند الخاص بالمصداقية. إننا ندرس حقوق الإنسان ولكننا نعذب السجناء من المسلمين أو نقوم بحبسهم لعدة سنين في معتقلات سرية بدون توجيه أية تهم لهم. إننا نتحدث عن الديمقراطية ولكننا ندعم الحكام المستبدين في بعض الدول العربية. تعطشنا للنفط يثير الشكوك في دوافعنا, تمامًا مثلما يفعل إنشاؤنا لقواعد عسكرية ضخمة بالعراق. والأهم من هذا كله, فإن العرب ينظرون للولايات المتحدة على أنها المساند الصامد لإسرائيل في احتلالها للأراضي الفلسطينية الذي دام أربعة عقود.   
وحتى أكثر الدعائيين مهارة في العالم يعملون ضد ما يطلق عليه الإسرائيليون 'الحقائق على الأرض'. أفعالنا تناقض أقوالنا وتغذي الآت الدعاية لمن يبغي إلحاق الأذى بنا. في الشرق الأوسط إنهم هم وليس نحن من يملك المصداقية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

زعيمة إسلامية تتخلى عن حجابها      
أنقرة : أعلنت مسلمة تركية تدعى أمل عابدين ألجان، 44 سنة،تنازلها عن حجابها لصالح متحف في ألمانيا بهدف ضمه إلى مجموعة المقتنيات الخاصة بموضوع الاندماج والهجرة. 
وسبق لألجان، التي كانت ترأس «اتحاد النساء المسلمات» في ألمانيا، أن فاجأت الرأي العام أواخر العام الماضي بإعلانها تخليها عن الحجاب بعد 30 سنة من لبسه.
وقال بيتر هوفمان، المتحدث الصحفي باسم متحف «بيت التاريخ» في بون، أن ضم حجاب ألجان إلى مقتنيات المتحف لا علاقة له بالمواقف الدينية. 
وكانت ألجان قد أثارت ردود فعل كبيرة عند تخليها عن الحجاب بالنظر لموقعها المعروف بين المسلمات في ألمانيا. فهي الابنة الكبرى ليوسف زينل عابدين، مؤسس «منظمة ميلي جوروش» التركية الأصولية، وزوجة أحد أعضاء قيادة الاتحاد الإسلامي في ألمانيا، ورئيسة سابقة لاتحاد النساء المسلمات.  
وذكرت ألجان، وهي أم لستة أطفال، في عدة مقابلات صحفية حينها أنها «حرة في التصرف برأسها» وتريد أن يعترف بها كامرأة وليس فقط «كابنة ليوسف زينل عابدين». وأكدت أن والدها أجبرها على لبس الحجاب عندما بلغت، وأن هذا التقليد تواصل بعد زواجها، وأنها تريد الآن أن تضع حدا له.     
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أستاذة فى علم اللاهوت :الأمريكين أكثر جهلاً بالإسلام من الاوربين       
واشنطن: قبل أن تقوم الولايات المتحدة بتبني مبادراتها العديدة لفهم العالم الاسلامي قامت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية بالمبادرة لاجراء حوار بين المسيحيين والمسلمين في مختلف انحاء العالم . 
فقبل عام كامل من هجمات سبتمبر التي وقعت في العام 2001 قامت الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الرومانية باختيار عدد قليل من الخبراء الكاثوليك من مختلف أنحاء العالم لمساندة الحوار بين الاديان ومع المسلمين بشكل خاص. 
وكانت الاستاذة الامريكية في علم اللاهوت بكلية بروفيدينس في رود ايلاند ساندرا كيتينج واحدة ممن اختارتهم الكنيسة للمشاركة في تلك المهمة. 
وعين الفاتيكان كيتينج منذ ستة اشهر لتكون الامريكية الوحيدة ضمن فريق العلماء حيث درست الدين في ايطاليا كما قامت باعطاء دورات تدريسية حول الاسلام في جامعات اوروبية وامريكية. 
واكدت كيتينج التي ستشارك في الحوار المسيحي - الاسلامي وتحقيق فهم للاسلام لوكالة الانباء الكويتية (كونا) ان قدرتها على النفاذ الى اطياف الشعب الامريكي يظل محدودا. 
وإعترفت بأن "الامريكيين اكثر جهلا بالاسلام من الاوروبيين" إلا أنها أكدت في الوقت ذاته ان "الامريكيين اكثر شغفا وانفتاحا لمعرفة المزيد عن هذا الدين". 
وقالت ان مهمتها المقبلة ستكون " دعم اقامة حوار مشترك ومساندة الانشطة القائمة بالفعل في مختلف المجالات بين المسيحيين والمسلمين". 
وأضافت "ليس من مهمتي أن أحدد ما يحدث في مكان معين إنما أن أقوم بوضع إطار عمل للتفكير حول قضايا بعينها واقتراح وسائل اجراء الحوار بين الديانتين ". 
وقالت ان التحدي الاكبر الذي واجهته اثناء حديثها الى الامريكيين عن الاسلام لم يكن " المناخ السياسي المحيط بعامة الناس والذي يرسم صورة معينة للاسلام بل في كيفية تعريف الناس بالمعتقدات الاساسية في الاسلام ".     
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمو أمريكا يدينون تصريحات مسيئة للرسول     يعقد تحالف من منظمات الأديان والأقليات اللاتينية والآسيوية والمهاجرين بجنوب ولاية كاليفورنيا الأمريكية مؤتمرا صحفيا الجمعة 27-2-2004 لإدانة تصريحات لروبرت دورنان المتنافس الجمهوري على عضوية مجلس النواب الأمريكي، معادية للمسلمين ومسيئة لذات الرسول (صلي الله عليه وسلم) والقرآن الكريم.  
وأفاد مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية (كير) في بيان وصلت نسخة منه لـ"إسلام أون لاين.نت" الجمعة أن المؤتمر سيعقد أمام مكتب دورنان بمدينة هانتينجتون بيتش بكاليفورنيا في العاشرة والنصف صباحا، الساعة 18.30 بتوقيت جرينتش.  
ويقول تحالف المنظمات الداعية للمؤتمر إن دورنان صاحب تاريخ من التصريحات المعادية للإسلام، وأشار إلى مقال له نشر بجريدة "أورانج كاونتي ريجيستر " في 5-12-2003 قال فيه: "الجانب المظلم من الإسلام شكل مشكلة لألف وأربعمائة عام".  
وعاب دورنان- في حوار مع شبكة "سى إن إن" الأمريكية بث في 14-12-2001- في ذات الرسول الشريفة.  
 وانتقد دورنان والد "جون ووكر لينده" الأمريكي الذي قبض عليه وهو يحارب بصفوف حركة طالبان الأفغانية على ترك ابنه "يتنازل عن المسيح من أجل سائق جمال ذي تسع زوجات" في إشارة إلى ذات الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم.   الرسول والقرآن   
ووصف دورنان الرسول بأنه "رجل حرب" وقال ردا على سؤال للشبكة حول التفوه بعبارات مساندة للمسيح ومعادية للإسلام في بلد يفصل الكنيسة عن الدولة إن "كل ما سمعناه خلال الشهور الثلاثة الماضية هو عبارات مساندة للإسلام... يجب عليك أن تدرس الرجلين: ادرس المسيح، وهو رجل سلام، وادرس محمدا، وهو رجل حرب".  
وأضاف "أن الإسلام يطالب أتباعه بقتل سائقي الجمال الآخرين"، وأن محمدًا قال: "اقطع رقابهم".  
ولم يكتف دورنان بذلك، بل طالب في مظاهرة عقدت في مارس 2003 أمام النصب التذكاري للرئيس الأمريكي السابق إبراهام لينكون بإعادة كتابة القرآن الكريم. وذكرت بعض وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية أن دورنان قال: "القرآن كتاب الحرب والإرهاب"، وإنه "يجب إعادة كتابة ومحو النصوص التي تحض على العنف".  
وقد أرسل مكتب كير بلوس أنجلوس رسالة إلى دورنان يطالبه فيها بتوضيح ما إذا كانت العبارات السابقة هي بالفعل عبارات تعبر عن رؤاه تجاه الإسلام والمسلمين.   عدم فهم الإسلام   
وقال عمر زكي مدير العلاقات الحكومية بمكتب "كير" إن "العبارات السابقة المعادية للإسلام تعبر عن عدم فهم واضح للإسلام والمسلمين... هذه التصريحات تكشف عن محاولة لمعاملة المسلمين الأمريكيين كمجتمع منبوذ".  
وأضاف زكي أن "هذا النوع من الخطابات يحدث انقسامات غير ضرورية بين الأمريكيين في وقت تحتاج فيه أمريكا للوحدة أكثر من أي فترة أخرى".   انتقادات ديمقراطية 
وكان بيتر كينج عضو مجلس النواب الأمريكي الجمهوري عن ولاية نيويورك قد أدلى بتصريحات أساءت للمسلمين الأمريكيين في 9-2-2004 قال فيها إن 85% من قادة المسلمين الأمريكيين "أعداء يعيشون بيننا". واتهم كينج -خلال برنامج إذاعي للمذيع شون هانيتي وهو مقدم برامج معروف بقناة فوكس نيوز الأمريكية- جميع المسلمين الأمريكيين بعدم التعاون في الحرب على "الإرهاب" التي تقودها واشنطن منذ هجمات سبتمبر 2001. 
ووجه السيناتور جون كروزاين والنائب بيل باسكرل - وكلاهما ديمقراطي من ولاية نيوجرسي - انتقادات لتصريحات كينج خلال لقاء جمعهم بقيادات مسلمة أمريكية يوم السبت 21-2-2004 في ولاية نيوجرسي. 
ووصف النائب باسكرل اتهام كينج غالبية قادة المساجد في أمريكا بالتطرف بأنها اتهامات "غير صحيحة"، وقال: "في مدينة بعد مدينة تزداد معرفتنا بأن المسلمين أمريكيون عظام". 
وقال السيناتور كروزاين "إيمان شخص ما بأن 80-85 % من المساجد يديرها متطرفون هو أمر شائن، كما أنه أمر يخالف ما يراه الأمريكيون".  إشادة بمولر   
وأثنى "كير" يوم الأربعاء 25-2-2004 على تصريحات أدلى بها روبرت مولر مدير مكتب التحقيقات الاتحادي الأمريكي، أشاد فيها بوطنية مسلمي أمريكا وبتعاون قياداتهم وبإسهامهم الكبير في نجاح جهود المكتب في فترة ما بعد أحداث سبتمبر 2001.  
وجاءت تصريحات مولر في عدد من اللقاءات الصحفية. فيوم الثلاثاء 24-2-2004 ذكر مولر في جلسة استماع عقدتها لجنة استخبارات بمجلس الشيوخ الأمريكي أن "المسلمين الأمريكيين والعراقيين الأمريكيين والعرب الأمريكيين قد ساهموا بقدر كبير في نجاحنا".  
 وقال: "بالنيابة عن مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي أود أن أشكر هذه الجاليات على مساعداتها ولالتزامها المستمر بمنع وقوع الأعمال الإرهابية".  
وفي 17-2-2004 قال مولر: "منذ 11 سبتمبر تلقينا مساعدة وتعاونا كبيرين من المسلمين والعرب والسيخ الأمريكيين، ولكل هذا أشعر بامتنان فائق".  
وأوضح مولر أن "99.9 % من المسلمين والعرب والسيخ الأمريكيين هم وطنيون ومساندون للولايات المتحدة مثل العديد منا هنا في الولايات المتحدة، وقد ظهر هذا منذ أحداث 11 سبتمبر".   حريق بمسجد   
من ناحية أخرى دعا "كير" المسلمين والعرب للمشاركة في جهود إعادة بناء مسجد "المهيمن" بمدينة هيوستن بولاية تكساس الذي شب فيه حريق مساء الاثنين 23-2-2004 أدى إلى وقوع خسائر يقدر ثمنها بنحو 50 ألف دولار أمريكي.  
وأثنى "كير" على سلطات تنفيذ القانون الاتحادية لسرعة تدخلها للتحقيق في حادث الحريق بالمسجد الذي يعتقد أنه "شب عمدا". وكان المسجد خاليا وقت وقوع الحريق، وإن لم يتم الإبلاغ عن أية إصابات.  
ومن المنتظر أن يصدر "كير" تقريره السنوي عن أوضاع حقوق وحريات المسلمين المدنية خلال عام 2003 خلال الأسابيع القليلة القادمة، ويوثق التقارير الاعتداءات التي تعرض لها مسلمو أمريكا وممتلكاتهم خلال عام 2003 مقارنة بالأعوام السابقة. ويقدر عدد مسلمي أمريكا بنحو ستة ملايين نسمة.    
وحدة الاستماع والمتابعة- إسلام أون لاين.نت/27-2-2004           روبرت دورنان..................................................  ........مولر

----------


## أبو عبد الله

فرنسى يطالب بوضع ضوابط لمنع سب الأديان     باريس: تقدم برلماني فرنسي بمشروع تعديل قانونيين يطالبان بوضع ضوابط على حرية التعبير تمنع سب الأديان والإساءة إليها. 
فقد دعا جان مارك روبو عضو لجنة العلاقات الخارجية بالجمعية الوطنية الفرنسية البرلمان ـ الذي تقدم بالتعديل ـ زملاءه في حزب الأغلبية الاتحاد من أجل الجمهورية إلى عدم تكرار تجربة الرسوم المسيئة لخير الخلق سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم. 
ووفقا لجريدة الجزيرة ينص المشروع على إدخال تعديلين على المادة الـ29 من القانون الصادر في 29 يوليو 1881 الخاص بحرية الصحافة.
ويتمثل التعديل الأول إضافة كلمة الرسوم الساخرة [الكاريكاتورية] بعد كلمة المطبوعات في آخر الفقرة الأولى من المادة المذكورة.
أما التعديل الثاني يهدف إلى إضافة نص بعد الفقرة الأولى يقول: إن كل خطاب وهتاف وتهديد وكتابة ومطبوعة ورسم أو ملصق مهين يطعن في أسس الأديان يعد سبًا. 
وحث النائب روبو ـ وهو عمدة مدينة فيلنوف ليزافنيون ـ زملاءه على التقدم بمقترحات أخرى تحفظ حق التعبير مع احترام الديانات في الوقت نفسه.
واعتبر روبو أن قضية الرسوم الدانماركية المسيئة لرسول الله ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ أثارت الصدمة في العديد من الدول؛ ما يكشف أن العالم متباين وعلينا أن نتبادل الاحترام فيما بيننا، وكما يطلب من الأجنبي [في فرنسا] أن يحترم قانون وعادات البلد الذي يعيش فيه علينا في المقابل أن نحترم قانون وتقاليد الآخرين, مشددًا على أن حدود الحرية... تنتهي عندما تنال من الآخرين.
وكانت صحيفة يولاندس بوستن الدانماركية قد نشرت في سبتمبر الماضي رسومًا كاريكاتورية مسيئة للنبي الأكرم سيدنا محمد ـ صلى الله عليه وسلم ـ وأعادت صحف أوروبية نشر الرسوم بذريعة ما اعتبروه حرية التعبير.      
تاريخ التحديث : 4/2/2006 2:26:46 Pm  
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمو النمسا يعدون لمؤتمر دولى للائمة      فيينا : بعد ان تولت النمسا رئاسة الاتحاد الاوربى انتهز مسلموها هذا الوضع ودعوا إلى عقد مؤتمر دولي لأئمة وقادة الأقليات الإٍسلامية في أوربا ، وذلك يوم الجمعة السابع من ابريل 7-4-2006، ويهدف المؤتمر الى تحسين أوضاع المسلمين في أوروبا من خلال المشاركة الفاعلة داخل مجتمعاتهم. 
وأوضح الممثل الشخصي لرئيس الهيئة الدينية الإسلامية بالنمسا مضر خوجة فى تصريح له أن المؤتمر الذي يحمل عنوان "الأئمة والمرشدات الدينيات بأوربا"، وتستمر فعالياته 3 أيام يعد امتدادا لمؤتمر "أئمة أوربا" الذي انعقد في مدينة جراتس النمساوية عام 2003. 
وأشار خوجه إلى أن الدعوة للمؤتمر لقيت تأييدا واسع النطاق من جانب الهيئات الرسمية في النمسا التي تتولى حاليا الرئاسة الدورية للاتحاد الأوربي؛ حيث بادرت وزارة الخارجية بتقديم الدعم المادي المطلوب للمؤتمر، كما أبدى "ميخائيل هويبل" عمدة فيينا اهتماما خاصا بهذه المبادرة، ورحب باستضافة المؤتمر في مبنى بلدية فيينا مع تقديم دعم خاص من الحكومة المحلية للعاصمة.      
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

رئيس مجلس الشيوخ الإيطالى يحذر من خطر الإسلام على الغرب      روما: قام رئيس مجلس الشيوخ الإيطالي مارتشيللو بيرا بإطلاق قطاراً أطلق عليه "قطار الغرب السريع" تحت ذريعة الحفاظ على الهوية الغربية المسيحية التي يعتبرها "مهددة" من طرف الإسلام.  
وحمل القطار الذي انطلق من العاصمة روما قافلة ضمت أكثر من 500 سياسي، فيما كُتب على بعض عربات القطار عبارة "أصول مسيحية". 
وقال مارتشيللو عقب وصول القطار إلى بولونيا "إن الإسلام يصبح خطراً على ثقافتنا في حال افتقادنا لهويتنا". وأضاف قائلاً: "لمواجهة هذا الخطر على الغرب وأوروبا عدم الخضوع لفكرة مجتمع متعدد الجنسيات".  
وكما نشر بالعربية فقد حذر رئيس مجلس الشيوخ من نجاح اليساريين في الانتخابات المقبلة، مؤكداً "أن وصولهم لسدة الحكم سيمكن الإسلام من التغلغل في إيطاليا وسيمنحه بالتالي قوة لمواجهة الثقافة الغربية والمسيحية". 
وقداختتم حديث بيرا "المسجل" أمام أكثر من 3 آلاف متظاهر، قائلاً: "سننطلق بقطارنا إلى باريس، مدريد، إسطنبول، وسنتعدى بقافلتنا حتى نصل إلى المحيط الأطلسي". 
وتحسباً لإثارة تصريحاته جدلاً واسعاً قال مارتشيللو "إن بعض وسائل الإعلام ستحاول التشويش على هذه البادرة ووصفها بالمعادية للإسلام وإن أي محاولة من هذا النوع تعتبر كاذبة".  
تاريخ التحديث : 4/4/2006 12:53:33 Pm    
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

طالبة مسلمة تتعرض للضرب بولاية تكساس      واشنطن: طالب مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية (كير) أكبر منظمات الحقوق المدنية المسلمة الأمريكية - مكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي بالتدخل للتحقيق في اعتداء عنيف تعرضت له طالبة مسلمة بإحدى جامعات ولاية تكساس. 
حيث أبلغت طالبة مسلمة – من أصول جنوب آسيوية - بجامعة بايلور بولاية تكساس الأمريكية مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية (كير) أنها تعرضت لاعتداء من الخلف أثناء سيرها بحرم جامعتها بمدينة واكو بولاية تكساس مساء السبت الماضي. 
وذكرت الطالبة لكير أن الشخص الذي هاجمها هو رجل أبيض يبدو في الثلاثينات من عمره وأنها قام بشد حجابها ثم دفعها أرضا أثناء تلفظه بألفاظ عنصرية نابية في حق الطالية المسلمة والمسلمين، كما هدد المعتدي الطالبة المسلمة بقتلها إذا رفعت صوتها.  
وعندما قامت الطالبة بالصراخ على الرغم من تهديدات مهاجمها بقتلها، قام مهاجمها بصفعها على وجهه وضربها بقدميه في ضلوعها ثم فر هاربا. 
وتقول الطالبة الضحية أن تقرير غرفة الطوارئ كشف عن تعرض جسدها لعدة كدمات وعن إصابتها بخلع في أحد أكتافها.  
وقد أبلغت شرطة جامعة بايلور عن الحادثة، كما عادت الطالبة المسلمة إلى منزل عائلتها بعد خروجها من المستشفى، حيث تعيش أسرة الطالبة المسلمة بولاية مجاورة لولاية تكساس. 
وذكر إبراهيم هوبر المتحد باسم مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية (كير) "ينبغي على سلطات تنفيذ القانون ومسئولي الجامعة التعامل مع هذه الحادثة المزعجة بالجدية التي تستحقها"، كما طالب هوبر القيادات المحلية والوطنية "بإدانة المستوى المرتفع من الكراهية المعادية للإسلام بالمجتمع الأمريكي والذي قاد للهجوم الذي تعرضت له الطالبة المسلمة".  
كما طالب هوبر مكتب التحقيق الفيدرالي بالتحقيق في الحادثة على أنها جريمة كراهية.  
هذا وقد ذكرت صحيفة تربيون هيرالد المحلية في مقال نشرته عن الحادثة في الرابع من أبريل الحالي أن الطالبة المسلمة الضحية نشطة في مجال الحوار بين الأديان.    
تاريخ التحديث : 4/5/2006 2:10:25 Pm      
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

قس بلجيكى :ليس هناك شى اسمه "المسلمون المعتدلون "        
بروكسل: في هجوم جديد لرجال الدين النصارى من المتعصبين في أوروبا, ادعى قس بلجيكي بارز أن المسلمين يسعون لاستغلال الحضارة الغربية الحالية في السيطرة على هياكل الدول الأوروبية، ويواصلون هجومهم على ما زعم أنه حرية التعبير في أوروبا. 
وواصل القس البلجيكي صموئيل أوزديمر هجومه العنيف على الإسلام قائلاً: ليس هناك شيء اسمه [المسلمون المعتدلون].
وعلى خلفية هذه التصريحات العدائية ذكرت صحيفة إكسباكتيكا أن الحكومة البلجيكية وجّهت اتهامات للقس أوزديمر بأنه يمارس التمييز العنصري.
واشتهر القس صموئيل أوزديمر - كبير قساوسة أبرشية سانت أنتوني في بلدة تشارليروي الواقعة جنوب بلجيكا - بأنه ظل يطلق تصريحاته المعادية للإسلام, ويهاجم وجود المسلمين في أوروبا طوال الأعوام الثلاثين .       
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ميركل تدعو الى عقد قمة إسلامية فى دائرتها      برلين: دعت المستشارة الألمانية أنجيلا ميركل لعقد قمة إسلامية في دائرتها، بهدف التشاور مع ممثلي الجالية المسلمة في ألمانيا، حول قضايا المناهج ودمج الشبيبة المسلمة في المجتمع الألماني وتعزيز الحوار بين الثقافات المتعددة في ألمانيا.
ونقلت صحيفة «دي فيلت» الواسعة الانتشار، عن دوائر في الحكومة الألمانية، رغبة ميركل في عقد القمة الإسلامية، قبل بدء العطلة الصيفية البرلمانية.
ويفترض أن ينعقد اللقاء، بحضور أبرز ممثلي الجالية الإسلامية، برعاية دائرة المستشارة وبمشاركة وزير الداخلية الاتحادي فولفجانج شويبلة. وستدعو ميركل إلى الاجتماع رؤساء الجمعيات والمراكز الإسلامية المعروفة، إضافة إلى عدد من الفنانين والعلماء المسلمين المقيمين في ألمانيا. ويستمر اللقاء لعدة ساعات ويحاضر فيه اساتذة من مختلف الأديان والإثنيات المقيمة في ألمانيا.         
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

شوسيل: الإسلام يفتح كل الأبواب أمام العلوم     
فيينا: أكد المستشار النمساوي فولفجانج شوسيل على ضرورة تعاون قادة المسلمين والجاليات الاسلامية في أوروبا ومعتنقي كل الاديان السماوية من اجل مكافحة مشاكل العصر وتحدياته مثل الجهل والفقر والتلوث البيئي والحروب واسلحة الدمار الشامل. 
وقد اشار شوسيل في كلمته التى القاها باسم الاتحاد الاوروبي خلال الجلسة الافتتاحية لمؤتمر الائمة الدولي للاقليات الاسلامية في اوروبا الذي حضره أكثر من 120 شخصية اسلامية من مختلف الدول الاوروبية الى أهمية الحوار بين ممثلي ومعتنقي الاديان السماوية انطلاقا من المبادىء والاسس المشتركة لاسيما التسامح والمحبة والالفة والتعايش الحضاري والثقافي. 
وذكر خلال الجلسة التي افتتحت الليلة الماضية ان هناك روابطا وثيقة تجمع مختلف الاديان السماوية فضلا عن المفاهيم المتشابهة داعيا معتنقي الاديان الى "نبذ الأحقاد والعداء والعنف والتطرف وضرورة احترام التعددية الدينية بما يساعدنا على حماية أنفسنا من الخطر الذي يهددنا جميعا". 
وقال "أن الاسلام في رسالته السمحاء يفتح كل الأبواب أمام العلوم والتعايش والحوار والاعتراف ببقية الأديان السماوية". 
كما تناول شوسيل في كلمته دور الاديان وكيفية تجاوزها للتحديات والعقبات التي تواجهها دون اللجوء الى العنف والتطرف. 
وقال ان اندماج المسلمين وأبناء الجاليات الاسلامية في المجتمعات الاوروبية بما فيها المجتمع النمساوي ليس سهلا بل يواجه تحديات جمة محذرا مما قد تشكله هذه التحديات من خلل ولاتوازن في المجتمعات التي تعيش فيها.  
ومن جانبه اكد رئيس البرلمان النمساوي اندرياس كول اهمية تنظيم الملتقيات التربوية للائمة والدعاة وتقديم الدعم لانشطة المنظمات الاسلامية والجالية الاسلامية في اوروبا. 
ودعا كول الائمة في اوروبا الى القيام بدورهم التربوي والتوعوي ودحض الشبهات وحملات التشويه بالحكمة وان يكونوا رسل سلام ودعاة المحبة والخير مع كل الشعوب الانسانية. 
واعتبر ان التحديات الدولية التي يواجهها العالم الاسلامي في الوقت الراهن تزيد من المسؤولية تجاه الاقليات الاسلامية في اوروبا للاخذ بيدها لاسيما بعد ان تنامت ظاهرة الارهاب والتطرف في العالم.        
 moheet.com

----------


## BahraiN

جزاك الله الف خير على هالتعب و هالمجهود
كثر الله من امثالك
جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
يعطيك العافية

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> جزاك الله الف خير على هالتعب و هالمجهود
> كثر الله من امثالك
> جعله الله في ميزان حسناتك ان شاء الله
> يعطيك العافية

   وجزاك الله خيراً يبلغك جنة ربك ،
أشكر لك متابعة موضوعاتي التي أسأل الله أن يتقبلها مني ،
كما أسأله أن يأجرك ، وكل من مر عليها بقراءة أو مشاركة ، أجراً يقربني وإياكم من رضى ربنا.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هذه هي أهم مكونات الحضارة الغربية … فماذا نأخذ من هذه الحضارة  وماذا ندع ؟
أ. د. جعفر شيخ إدريس      
 يرى فريق من المثقفين في العالم الإسلامي - كما  رأينا من قبل-  أننا ينبغي أن نأخذ هذه الحضارة كلها بما في ذلك إطارها الفلسفي ، ونطرح  كل ما خالفها من دين وتراث وعادات وتقاليد، لماذا ؟ لأن إطارها الفسلفي هو الذي يمثل فلسفة العصر ، لا يمعنى أن التصور السائد بين جمهرة المشتغلين في الغرب بالعلوم الطبيعية أو البشرية وفلسفتها ، فذلك أمر هين وقد يكون حقاَ ، ولكن بمعنى أنها التصور الذي يقتضيه العصر والذي يعتبر متخلفا عن عصره كل من لا يقول به .  
       ولكن أصحيح أن هذا التصور الإلحادي لازمة العصر ؟ 
       إن هذا التصور ليس جديداَ وإذا ثبت أنه ليس جديداَ فقد ثبت أنه ليس مما أنتجه عصرنا ، وإنما هو مما أخذه بعض أبناء هذا العصر عن أسلافهم الملحدين ثم روجوا له وألبسوه ثوب العلمية والمعاصرة .  
       ودليلنا على عدم جدته أن الناس منذ قديم العصور منقسمون في تصوراتهم للوجود إلى فريقين : فريق يرى الكون المادي فقيراَ غير مُكتَفٍ بنفسه ، شاهداً على خالقه ، الذي ليس كمثله شيء لا في ذاته ولا في صفاته ولا في أفعاله ، وأن هذا الكون المرئي ليس كل ما خلق هذا الخالق الحكيم ، فإن له مخلوقات أخرى منها ملائكة ومنها جن ، ومنه جّنة تختلف طبيعة الأشياء  فيها عن تلك التي نعرفها في عالمنا هذا وإن اتحدت الأسماء .  
       وفريق  يرى أنه لا حق إلا ما أدرك بالحس المباشر وأن الكون غنيٌ بذاته ، وأنه لا خالق ولا بعث ولا ملائكة ولا جن .   
       وفريق ثالث يتردد بين هذين الموقفين اللذين لا يمكن الجمع بينهما فيميل هنا تارة وهنالك تارة أخرى فتأتي أقواله متناقضة ومواقفه متعارضة .  
       لنا على على قِدم هذا التصور الإلحادي أدلة كثيرة ، نكتفي ببعض ما رواه لنا القرآن الكريم من أقوال الأمم الكافرة ، وببعض ما قاله أصحاب الفلسفة المادية من فلاسفة اليونان وببعض أقوال الذين تأثروا بهؤلاء ممن سُموا بفلاسفة الإسلام .    
      يروي لنا القرآن الكريم أن الكفار من بني إسرائيل بنوا كفرهم على أساس أنهم لم يروا الله الذي يحدثهم عنه موسى : 
(وإذ قلتم يا موسى لن نُؤمِنَ لك حتى نرى الله جَهْرَةَ) [البقرة:55]   
وكرر بعض كفار العرب نفس القول فاشترطوا لإيمانهم أن يأتي الرسول بالله والملائكة قبيلاَ 
(وقال الذين لا يرجون لقاءَنا لولا أُنزِلَ علينا الملائكةُ أو نرى ربنا، لَقَدِ استكبروا في أنفسهم وعَتَوْ عُتُواَ كبيراً) [الفرقان:21] 
(أو تُسقِطَ السماءَ كما زعمتَ عَلَينا كِسَفاَ أو تَأْتِي بالله والملائكة قبيلاً) [الإسراء:92] .   
واشترطوا لإيمانهم بالبعث أن يُبعث من مات من آبائهم كي يروهم عيانا :  
(وإذا تُتلى عليهم آياتُنا بينات ما كانَ حُجَّتَهُم إلا أن قالوا ائْتُوا بئَابآئِنَا إن كنتم صادقين) [الجاثية:25] .   
وفي مجال الزعم بأن الكون مكتف بنفسه غير محتاج إلى قوة من خارجه قالوا :  
(وقالوا ما هي إلا حياتُنَا الدنيا نموتُ ونحيا وما يُهلكُنآ إلا الدهر) [الجاثية:24] .   
وكذلك فسروا حوادث التاريخ بأنه مصادفات من فعل الدهر لا أقدار خالق حكيم . 
(وما أرسلنا في قرية من نبيٍ إلا أخذنا أهلها بالبأساء والضراء لعلهم يتضرعون .  ثم بدلنا مكان السيئةِ الحسنةَ حتى عَفَوا وقالوا قد مَسَّ ءَابآءَنا الضرآء والسرآءُ فأخذناهم بَغْتَةُ وهم لا يشعرون) [الأعراف:94-96] . 
       قال ابن كثير :  " وقالوا قد مسنا البأساء والضراء ثم بعده من الرخاء مثل ما أصاب آباءنا في قديم الزمان والدهر ، وإنما هو الدهر تارات وتارات …"[4] 
       وأما الفكر اليوناني الذي يمثل أقوى جذور الفكر الغربي المعاصر فقد كان فكراَ شركياَ إلحادياَ وقد وجدت في هذا الفكر جذور الفلسفة المادية الإلحادية في شكل المذهب الذري الذي قال به ليوسيبس في حوالي منتصف القرن الخامس قبل المبلاد ، كما قال به من بعده واشتهر به ديمقريطس ، خلاصة هذه الفلسفة أن كل الموجودات تتكون من ذرات مادية صلدة لا تنقسم ، وأن هذه الذرات أزلية في ذاتها وفي حركاتها وأنه لا خالق لها ومدبر لأمرها . وأرسطو الذي انتقد هذا المذهب كان هو نفسه معتقداَ بأزلية الكون وأزلية الحركة وهو اعتقاد يتنافي مع وجود الخالق ويتسق اتساقاً تاماً مع المادية الإلحادية.  
       وكما أن بعض من سموا بفلاسفة الإسلام من أمثال ابن سينا تأثروا بالفلسفة الأرسطية وقالوا كما قال بأزلية العالم ، فقد تأثرت بعض الفرق الإسلامية بالمذهب الذرى فقالوا إن الكون مكون من ذرات وأن الخَلْقَ إنما هو جمع وتفريق لهذه الذرات . ولم يقتصر تأثر المسلمين بالفلسفة المادية الإلحادية على هذا فقط بل إن بعض من سموا بفلاسفة الإسلام كانوا يحاولون جهدهم أن يفسروا كل شيء إسلامي في هذا الإطار الإلحادي اليوناني ، فقالوا لذلك إن الملائكة هي قوى الخير والجن قوى الشر ، والله هو العقل الفعّال والوحي قوى نفسانية إلى غير ذلك من المسائل التي كفّرهم بسببها علماء الإسلام .  
       الفريق الثاني من المتأثرين بهذا التصور هو فريق المنتسبين إلى الإسلام صدقاً أو نفاقاً ، والذين يتصورون الوجود ، بل ويحاولون تفسير الإسلام ضمن هذا الإطار الإلحادي كما فعل أسلافهم ممن سموا بفلاسفة الإسلام - هؤلاء في نظري أخطر من الفريق الأول ، فالفريق الأول عدو سافر ، وهذا عدو مستتر . فنقل الإلحاد إلى جماهير المسلمين بوساطتهم أيسر وتلبيسهم عليهم أشد. ولا يستغربن أحد ما أقول،  فإن مؤرخي الفكر الغربي يَرُدون جذور الإلحاد إلى فلسفات "ديكارت" و"كانت" رغم أنهما كانا يؤمنان بوجود الله ، ولكن العبرة ليست بما يؤمن به الكاتب في داخل نفسه بل بما يدل عليه قوله وما يلزم عن هذا القول.  
       أنا لا أريد أن أقول إن كل ما يفسر الإسلام ضمن هذا الإطار ملحد حقاً ، مظهر للإسلام - إن أظهره  -  نفاقاً ، ذلك لأنني أظن أن الكثيرين منهم يقبلون هذا الإطار على أنه الإطار العلمي وهم حين نحسن الظن بهم يريدون أن يُبينوا أن لا تعارض بين الإسلام والمنهج العلمي والحياة المعاصرة ، ولذلك فإنهم يقدمون تفسيراتهم هذه على أنها التفسير الذي يقتضيه العلم وتقتضيه مسايرة الإسلام لظروف العصر لا على أنه التفسير الإلحادي للدين وهم في هذا سالكون منهج كثير من المفكرين المسيحيين مشابهون لهم أو متَشبهون بهم .  
       هذا الفريق نوعان منهم  من قبل هذا الإطـار لا في مجال التشـريع العملي فحسب بل وفي مجال العقيدة أيضا ، ومنهم من قبل لوازمه في مجال التشريع ، وإن لم يقبلها في محال العقيدة أو ظل على الأقل صامتا عنها في هذا المجال .  
ولبيان خطر هذا التصور في مجال العقيدة وشناعته أقول :  
       إن الإيمان بالله واحداُ لا شريك له هو لُب الإسلام وعماده ، فهو الإطار الذي يحوي كل تفاصيله ، وهو الأساس الذي تبنى عليه كل فروعه ، وهو المقدمة التي تستخلص منها كل نتائجه . والعلم بالله تعالى هو أشرف العلوم وأنفعها لأنه كلما ازداد علم الإنسان بالله ازداد إيمانه به وثقته فيه توكله عليه وحبه له وخوفه منه ، ورجاؤه وشكره وطاعته وسائر الحالات والصفات المعبرة عن إخلاص العبودية له تعالى . وقد تفضل الله تعالى فعرفنا بنفسه في كتابه المنزل ، وعلى لسان نبيه المرسل . وقد كان النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم أعرف الناس بالله وأشدهم له خشية ، وكان أصحابه من بعده أعرَف هذه الأمة بربها وأشدها له خشية. والطريقة التي سار عليها هؤلاء الأصحاب في فهم ما قاله الله تعالى عن نفسه ، وما قاله عنه رسوله أن يُثبتوا له كل صفة أثبتها لنفسه في القرآن أو السنة على أنها صفة حقيفية وأن ينفوا عنه كل ما نفاه عن نفسه.  فإذا قال تعالى إنه سميع بصير حي قيوم ، أثبتوا له هذه الصفات، وإذا قال إنه تعالى يُحب ويرضى ويكره ويغضب قالوا عنه ما قال عن نفسه، وإذا أثبت لنفسه وجهاً ويداً قالوا إن له وجهاُ ويداُ، وإن قال (الرحمن على العرش استوى) أثبتوا لله صفة الإستواء وآمنوا بأن العرش والكرسي من مخلوقاته، ولم يُمثلوا شيئاً من هذه الصفات الإلهية بصفات المخلوقين لأنهم يعلمون أن الله ليس كمثله شيء ، ولم ينفوها عنه أو يؤولوها تأويلاً يُبطل حقيقتها لأنهم يعلمون أن ذاتاً بلا صفات حقيقية هي وهم لا حقيقة له. على منهج هؤلاء الصحابة الكرام سار من جاء بعدهم من كبار التابعين وتابعيهم وسائر أئمة أهل السنة والجماعة . ولكن هذا العلم بالله تعالى الذي هو أشرف العلوم وأهمها لا يكاد اليوم يُوجد إلا عند قلة من الناس وذلك لأسباب تاريخية منها تأثر المسلمين بعقائد ومذاهب جاهلية أهمها الفلسفة اليونانية المادية . لقد  أثرت هذه الفلسفة في علم الكلام، وصار علم الكلام  - مع الأسف - هو المختص بموضوع العقيدة وصفات الخالق تعالى، ولكن هذا الاتجاه المنحرف يُعضّد اليوم بأسباب جديدة هي تأثر المسلمين المتزايد بالتصورات الغربية المادية .  
       لقد كانت المعرفة الصحيحة بالخالق تعالى تقول إنه هو الحق ، وكانت تقول إن أصدق كلمة قالها الشاعر " ألا كل شيء ما خلا اللهَ باطل " وإذا كان الله تعالى هو الحق ، بإطلاق ، فإذا أثبت نفسه صفة كانت في حقه صفة حقيقية يتصف بها على وجه الكمال اللائق به سبحانه ، وإذا اتصف المخلوق بهذه الصفة كانت في حقه أيضا صفة حقيقية على وجه النقص اللائق بالمخلوق . فالله تعالى عليم حكيم رحيم سميع بصير والمخلوق موصوف بالعلم والحكمة والرحمة والسمع والبصر ، فالأوصاف في الحالين أوصاف حقيقية لا مجازية ولكنها في حق الله تعالى أحق لأنه هو الحق بإطلاق ، وهي في حقه أوصاف كمال لا يماثلها ولا يدانيها أوصاف المخلوقين .  
       ثم تغير الحال ، فاعتبر الناس -بلسان الحال إن يكن يكن بلسان المقال- وجود المخلوقات المشهودة هي الوجود الحقيقي ، فصفاتها هي الصفات الحقيقية ، وما لم يكن هاديا مشهودا فهو إلى الفكرة الذهنية أقرب منه إلى الحقيقة الواقعية ، ونتج عن هذا التصور اتجاهان منحرفان :  
       اتجاه يقول بما أن الصفات على الحقيقة إنما هي صفات الأجسام المشهودة فلا بد أن يكون الله جسماً، وإذا نسـب لنفسـه يـداً فلا بد أن تكـون كيدنـا لحمـاً ودمـاً، وإذا قـال إنـه سـميع بصير فـلا بد أنه يسـمـع بأذنـين مثل آذاننا ويرى بعينين مثل عيوننا، تعالى الله عن قولهم علـوا كبيراً، هـؤلاء هـم الذين سُـموا في تاريـخ الإسـلام بالمُشَبِهة والمُجَسِمَة. 
       واتجـاه يـقـول بمـا أن الصفـات على الحقيقـة إنـما هـي صـفـات الأجســام المشـهـودة ، وبما ان الله تـعـالـى ليس كهذه فإنه لا يتصف بها حقيقة بل مجازاً ، ولذلك فقد رفض الغلاة منهم أن يُثبتوا لله تعالى أي صفة من الصفات فرفضوا حتى القول بأنه موجود، لأن هذا بزعمهم تشبيه له بالمخلوقات، وهؤلاء هم الذين عُرفوا في تاريخ الإسلام بالجهمية .  
       ولذلك فإن أهل السنة حين يبينون عقيدتهم يميزون أنفسهم عن هذين المذهبين الضالين ، فيقولون إنهم يثبتون لله ما أثبت لنفسه من غير تشبيه ولا تمثيل (وهو المذهب الأول) ولا تحريف ولا تعطيل (وهو المذهب الثاني) .  
       وقد أثر هذا الاتجاه الأخير في كثير من الفرق الإسلامية حتى تلك التي تنتسب منها إلى أهل السنة والجماعة فلجأوا إلى مثل تأويلهم التعطيلي لبعض الصفات التي ظنوها لا تكون حقيقة إلا في حق المخلوقين، فقالوا مثلاً عن قوله تعالى (الرحمن على العرش استوى) أي استولى فكان رد أئمة أهل السنة عليهم أولا أن الاستواء لا يعني الاستيلاء في اللغة فالتفسير خطأ إذن من حيث اللغة ، وثانيا على فرض أنه الاستيلاء فهل تقولون إن الله تعالى استوى كاستيلاء البشر ؟ إن قلتم  نعم صرتم مشهبة وإن قلتم استولى استيلاء لا كاستيلاء البشر؟  فلماذا لا تقولون استوى لا كاستواء البشر كما قال سلف الأمة الراشدين .  
       لكن هذا المذهب التعطيلي يعود إلى الظـهـور من جديد فينتشـر بين كثير من المتدينين من المسلمين وغيرهم ، وما ذلك إلا لأنه يجد سنداً من التصور المادي المعاصر ، هذا التصور الذي يقول كما رأينا سابقا إن الوجود الحقيقي إنما هو وجود الذارت المادية ومركباتها ، ومن البديهي أنه لا مجال للخالق في نطاق هذا التصور ، إذا قلنا إن صفاته صفات حقيقية ، لابد إذن من تأويل هذه الصفات واعتبارها مجازاً أو رموزاً ولكن هذا معناه أن الخالق تعالى يكون مجرد فكرة في الأذهان لا وجود حقيقي لها في الأعيان . فلا يوصف لذلك بصفة ثبوتية فيقال إنه كذا وكذا ، بل تكون كل صفاته سـلـوبا فيقال أنه ليس كذا وليس كذا ، هكذا قالت الجهمية في الماضي ، وهذا يقـول رجـل كالأسـتاذ محمد أسـد : إنه يقول عن الله تعالى ما ترجمته "… إننا لا نستطيع أن نتخيله " وهذا صحيح ، إذا كان المقصود به أن تكون له صورة كيفية في أذهاننا ، ثم يقول "كل ما نستطيع أن نعرفه عنه أنه ليس كذا وكذا"[5].  ثم يمضي لذلك فيؤول صفاته الثبوتية كالاستواء والسمع والبصر بل ويُؤول السماوات والكرسي .  
       وما يقال عن الله تعالى يقال عن عالم الغيب كله تقريبا . إن المحاولة دائما هي تأويل هذه الحقائق بحيث تصبح قابلة لأن تكون جزءاً من الأطار المادي.  يقول الشيخ محمد عبد ه عن الملائكة في كلام طويل في تفسيره : "فكل أمر كلي قائم بنظام مخصوص تمت به الحكمة الإلهية في إيجاده فأنما قوامه بروح إلهي سمى في لسان الشرع ملكاً. ، ومن لم يبال في التسمية بالتوقيف يسمى هذه المعاني القوى الطبيعية ، والأمر الثابت الذي لا نزاع فيه هو أن في باطن الخلقة أمرا هو مناطها ، وبه قوامه ونظامها ، لا يمكن لعاقل أن ينكره، وإن أنكر غير المؤمن بالوحي تسميته ملكاً وزعم أنه لا دليل على وجود الملائكة أو أنكر بعض المؤمنين بالوحي تسميته قوة طبيعية أو ناموساً طبيعياً ، لأن هذه الأسماء لم ترد في الشرع ، فالحقيقة واحدة والعاقل من لا تحجبه الأسماء عن المسميات"[6]  ثم انتقد تعريف الملائكة بأنها أجسام نورانية قابلة للتشكل بأن النور وحده لا قوام له يكون به شخصاً ممتازاً بدون أن يقوم بجرم آخر،  وأن الشيء الواحد لا يمكن أن يتقلب في أشكال من الصور مختلفة[7]. 
       يقول تلميذه الأستاذ رشيد رضا  - عليه رحمة الله - 
       "هذا ما كتبه شيخنا في توضيح كلامه في تقريب ما يفهمه علماء الكائنات من لفظ القوى إلى ما يفهمه علماء الشرع من لفظ الملائكة"[8] 
       وأقول لا بأس على الداعية إلى الإسلام أن يقرب معاني ألفاظه إلى الناس بالمألوف من ألفاظهم ومعارفهم ، ولكن هذا شيء وتفسير حقائق الإسلام بما يوافق أجواء العصر شيء آخر . وما فعله الأستاذ محمد عبده هنا هو من القبيل الثاني لا الأول، والذي يغرى الداعية الحديث بالوقوع في مثل هذا التفسير هو أن كثيرين من معاصرينا يقبلونه ويرتاحون إليه ويعتبرونه التفسير الذي يقتضيه العقل ، ولكنهم إنما يقولون هذا لأنهم متأثرون بثقافة عصرهم، لا لأن عقولهم أكبر من الأسلاف الذي قبلوا حقائق الغيب كما وصفها الله تعالى . إن كل ما يخالف العقل باطل لا محالة ، ولكن ما العقل؟ إن كثيرا من المفكرين يسلمون بمقدمات باطلة في تصورهم للكون ، ثم يعتقدون أن المعقول هو ما كان موافقا لتلك المقدمات فيخلطون بين الممكن عقلاً والممكن في حدود إطارهم التصوري ، بل إن من الخطأ الذي نبه عليه كثير من العماء الغربيين أنفسهم الظن بأن الممكن عقلاً يطابق الممكن في حدود العلم التجريبي .  
       هذا خطأ ، لأن دائرة الممكن عقلاً أوسع من دائرة الممكن تفسيره في حدود العلم التجريبي ، إذ لو كان الأمر كذلك لصح أن نقول إن كل ما لا يمكننا تفسيره في حدود علمنا التجريبي ، فهو وهم لا حقيقة له ، ولو آمن العلماء بهذا المبدأ لتوقف العلم عن التقدم منذ زمن طويل ، ولكن القحيقة أن ما لم يمكن تفسيره في حدود العلم بالأمس أمكن تفسيره اليوم وما لا يمكن تفسيره اليوم سيمكن غدا بإذن الله ، وذلك لأن دائرة العلم في اتساع دائم، ولكن العلم التجريبي مهما اتسعت دائرته فلن يستطيع تفسير بعض الحقائق، لا لأن تفسيرها غير ممكن ، ولا لأنها مخالفة للعقل ، ولكن لأنها تقع خارج المجال الذي حدده هذا العلم لنفسه ، وكونها خارج المجال لا يعني أنها أوهام أو دعاوى لا دليل عليها بل إن عليها لأدلةً تتناسب مع طبيعتها ، ولكن هذا ليس مجال الإضافة في هذا الموضوع .  
       من الخطأ الشائع تسمية أصحاب هذه المدرسة بالعقلانيين إذ ما كل من ادعى الاحتكام إلى العقل بعاقل  وكيف يكون عقلانياً من يحد العقل بحدود الفلسفة المادية أو بحدود الممكن تفسير في حدو العلم التجريبي الذي بلغه الناس في زمانه؟ لو كان هؤلاء عقلانيين لصح أن نصف بالعقلانية أولئك الذين أنكروا إسراء الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم من المسجد الحرام إلى المسجد الأقصى في ليلة ، لقد أنكروا أمراً لا نعتبره اليوم مستغرباً حتى بوسائلنا المادية ، ولكنهم أنكروه لأن علمهم ضاق فحصر الممكن عقلا في المألوف لديهم من وسائل الانتقال ، وكذلك يفعل اصحاب هذه المدرسة المدرسة اليوم ، فيضيقون  بكل أمر جاء به الذين لا يجدون له  -  إن أخذوه على ظاهره -  تفسيرا في حدود معارفهم فيظنون هذا الظاهر مخالفا للعقل فيؤولونه تأويلات تجعله مناسبا لما حسبوه متقضى العقل  وإنما هو مقتضى الأُلف والعادة ، ولذلك فإنهم يضيقون بكل ما ورد في القرآن والسنة من أحداث خارقة لمعتاد الناس ويؤولونها تأويلا يجعلها أمرا عاديا ، فالطير الأبابيل هي الجراثيم[9]، ونتق الجبل فوق بني إسرائيل إنما كان زلزالاً وانفلاق البحر لموسى كان جزراً[10]. 
       والنوع الثاني هي الذي لا يهتم بأمثال هذه التصورات الأساسية سواء كانت إسلامية صحيحة أو غربية باطلة ، ويعتبرها كلها لقصر نظره من الكلام النظري الذي لا يؤثر في الواقع العملي ، ولكنه مع ذلك متأثر بنتائج التصور الإلحادي في تصوراته الفكرية وتصرفاته العملية.  فهو لا ينظر إلى الفكر الغربي في مجال الاقتصاد أو السياسة أو القانون … الخ على أنه تقاليد حضارية معينة قد تخطئ وقد تصيب، ولكنه يعطيه صفة الإطلاق فبحسب أن اقتصادهم هو الاقتصاد وقانونهم هو القانون ، وإن لم يقل الاقتصاد المطلق أو القانون المطلق فهو يراه على الأقل الاقتصاد أو القانون الذي يقتضيه العصر وتقتضيه الحضارة الإنسانية، ولذلك فإن كل ما في الإسلام مما يخالف التصور الإلحادي ينبغي أن يعاد تفسيره ، بحيث يصبح موافقا لمواصفات الحضارة الغربية ، والغريب أنهم يسمون كل هذا اجتـهـاداً وتجديداً ، أغـريب هو ؟ كـلا فإن هذا هو المنهج الذي تسلكـه كل الانحرافـات فكرية كانت أو حقيقية ، إنها تسمى أباطيلها بأسماء براقة لا تعبر عن حقيقيتها ألم يقل الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم  " ليشربنَّ ناس من أمتى الخمر يسمونها بغير اسمها"[11] 
       ألم يقل الله تعالى عن المنافقين :  
(وَإِذَا رَأَيْتَهُمْ تُعْجِبُكَ أَجْسَامُهُمْ وَإِنْ يَقُولُوا تَسْمَعْ لِقَوْلِهِمْ) [المنافقون:4] 
       ألم يقل عن أعداء أنبياء الله :  
(وَكَذَلِكَ جَعَلْنَا لِكُلِّ نَبِيٍّ عَدُوًّا شَيَاطِينَ الْإِنْسِ وَالْجِنِّ يُوحِي بَعْضُهُمْ إِلَى بَعْضٍ زُخْرُفَ الْقَوْلِ غُرُورًا ) [الأنعام:112] 
       هذه هي النظرة التي جعلت بعضهم يتحرجون وبعضهم ينكرون أشياء مثل تعدد الزوجات ، ورجم الزاني المحصن، و قتل المرتد ، وحجاب المرأة ، وإعفاء اللحي ، وتحريم المعازف والربا واختلاط النساء بالرجال .  
       وسيقت للدفاع عن هذا الإنكار حجج وتّعٍلاّت من أوهي وأسخف ما يتصوره الإنسان،  ولا عجب فإن الداعي إلى الإنكار ليس هو هذه الحجج وإنما معرفة المنكرين بأن هذه الأشياء مما يستبشعه العقل الغربي المعاصر، واقتناعهم بأن كل ما يستبشعه هذا العقل فهو الُمُستبشَع لأنه إنما ُينكر ويُستبشع ما كان مخالفا للعلم معرقلا للحضارة الإنسانية . 
       ولم يقتصر أثر الفكر الغربي على التصورات الاعتقادية والآراء التشريعية وإنما تعداه إلى الأذواق والظاهر فالزي القومي في كثير من بلاد ا لعالم الإسلامي أصبح دليل التخلف سيما فيما يتعلق بالنساء، وكل ما يفعله الغربيون رجالا ونساء  بشعورهم جميل وكل ما نفعله نحن إن لم نقلدهم قبيح ، وإذا احتفلوا برأس السنة الميلادية فينبغي أن نحتفل وأن نحتلف بطريقتهم ، وإذا جعلوا لأبنائهم أعياد ميلاد فكذلك ينبغي أن نفعل ، إلى آخر ما لايكاد يُحصى من أنواع التشبيه .  
       إن التقليد في المسائل الشكلية أقل خطراً ما في ذلك شك، ولكنه ربما كان أدل على التبعية العمياء لأنه إن  اختلفت للمتابعة في التصورات والتشريعات تأويلات ومسوغات فكرية ، فلا يمكن أن يوجد للتقليد في المسائل المظهرية مسوغ  غير الافتنان بالمقلّد، واعتباره المعيار لما ينبغي أن يُفعل وما ينبغي أن يُترك . ولكن التقليد في المظاهر له آثار خطرة قد لا يلتفت إليها كثير من الناس، إذ من الثابت أن هنالك علاقة بين المظهر والمخبر، وعليه فالذي يوافق طائقة معينة في مظر تمتاز به ويُعد شعاراً لها خليق أن يجد في نفسه ميلاً لموافقتها في مخبرها ، ثم أن المظاهر كثيرا ما تكون تعبيراً طبيعياً عن حالات نفسية ومبادئ تصورية ، فالتشبه بأصحاب هذه الحالات والتصورات في مظهرهم ، يساعد على إحداث تلك الحالات والتصورات في المُقلّد .  
       إن كثيرا من مواقفنا السياسية لها جذور فكرية في هذه التبعية للثقافة أو الحضارة الغربية ، فاتخاذ الشيوعيين وكثير من اليساريين مواثف مؤيدة لموقف المعسكر الشيوعي في القضايا العالمية حتى ما كان منها خاصا بالعالم الإسلامي هو تعبير عن موقف حضاري قبل أن يكون موقفا سياسياً.  
       لكن هذه التبعية الحضارية ليست قاصرة على الشيوعيين ، فالتبعية الحضارية للمعسكر الغربي نتج عنها نفس الآثار السياسية ، فصلح كامب ديفيد مثلا سبقه صلح مع الحضارة الغربية ، سبقته كتابات لمفكرين مؤثرين كبار بأن هذه الدول الغربية هي المثل الذي ينبغي أن يحتذي ، فكل ما كان أقرب إليها كان أكثر حضارة وأجدر بالاحترام والتوقير، وبما أن إسرائيل هي قطعة من الغرب في البلاد العربية، وبما أن البلاد العربية متخلفة بالقياس إليها فإن معاداتها معاداة للحضارة الغربية ودليل على التخلف .  
       إن الافتتان بالحضارة الغربية في تصوراتها الاعتقادية وأحكامها التشريعية وقيمها الخُلقية ومظاهرها الذوقية لم ينتج عنه مواقف سياسية موالية للغرب فقط وإنما نتج عنه محاولة لإعادة صياغة المجتمعات الإسلامية كلها في قوالب غربية ، في تركيبها الاجتماعي ، ونظمها القانونية ، وأوضاعها الاقتصادية ، وبرامجها التعليمية  ووسائلها الإعلامية  على اعتقاد بأن هذه الصياغة شرط ضروري لنهضة الأمم الإسلامية وتحويلها من مرحلة التخلف والرجعية إلى مرحلة التقدم والمعاصرة .       
.truthway.com

----------


## shark net

جزاك الله الف خير اخي ابوعبدالله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> جزاك الله الف خير اخي ابوعبدالله

   
وجزاك الله كل خير أخي shark net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإسلام في اليابان ... تاريخ حديث لكنه مشرّف  
محمد صفوت السقا أميني - الحياة     
من وحي زيارة ولي العهد الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود إلى اليابان  يسرني أن أعرّف القارئ بتاريخ الإسلام في اليابان، ودور المملكة في ذلك.
وفي الأسابيع القليلة الماضية كان هناك لقاء في مدينة جدة في دار الأخ الداعية الأستاذ الدكتور عبدالله نصيف - أمد الله في حياته بالصالحات وحفظه الله ذخراً للإسلام والمسلمين - مع الداعية والأخ الصديق الأستاذ الدكتور الشيخ صالح مهدي السامرائي احد مؤسسي المركز الإسلامي في طوكيو في اليابان، وترجع  معرفتي به إلى ما يقارب ربع قرن أو يزيد، وكان اللقاء كله يتعلق بنشر الدعوة في اليابان في حضور عدد من الإخوة الأعزاء والأكاديميين، واستمعوا إلى الدكتور السامرائي يحدثهم عن الدعوة الإسلامية في اليابان وكوريا، وبشر الجميع بإقبال الإخوة في اليابان على اعتناق الإسلام وزيادة عدد المساجد فيها.
دخول الإسلام إلى اليابان كما يقول الداعية الدكتور صالح مهدي السامرائي ساعد عليه أنه في عصر النهضة اليابانية ويدعي (عصر مجيب) MEVHI الذي بدأ عام 1868، كانت دولتان وحيدتان في آسيا هما اللتان تنعمان بالاستقلال، وهما الدولة العثمانية واليابانية، وكلتاهما تواجه ضغوطات الدول الغربية، كما هي الحال في أيامنا هذه، فأميركا متغطرسة وتحاول أن تستولي على العالم اقتصادياً وعسكرياً.
حرص الجانب التركي الذي يقوده الخليفة العادل المؤمن السلطان عبدالحميد والذي هاجمه الغرب واتهمه في سلوكه وأخلاقه وحكايات في سوء إدارته وحتى الآن لم يُكتب ما يصحح ما افتراه الغرب النصراني على هذا المصلح والدفاع عن دين الإسلام والمسلمين والذي أرسل بعثة إلى اليابان على الباخرة (ال طغرلك) وهي الأسرة التي انطلقت في روسيا إلى القسطنطينية، وهي التي استبدلت الاسم النصراني إلى (اسلامبول) وأصبحت في ما بعد تسمى اسطمبول وكان على ظهر الباخرة أكثر من ستمئة ضابط وجندي عثماني (ترك وعرب وألبان وبوسنيون يقودهم عثمان باشا، وذلك عام 1890 وبعد أن أدت البعثة مهمتها في اليابان وقابل رئيسها الامبراطور عادت أدراجها، إلا أنها وهي لا تزال على الشواطئ اليابانية، وليس بعيداً من أوساكا هب عليها إعصار شديد أدى إلى تحطمها واستشهد أكثر من 550 شخصاً، بما فيهم أخو السلطان القائد عثمان باشا. 
متحف الجنود المسلمين في اليابان  
هزت الحادثة الطرفين، ونقل الناجون على باخرتين يابانيتين إلى اسطمبول ودفن الشهداء عند الموقع وعمل متحف بجانبهم، ويحتفل اليابانيون والأتراك إلى يومنا هذا كل خمس سنوات في الموقع نفسه، على رغم تبدل الحكومات، وهذا دليل على إخلاص اليابانيين في صداقتهم، وبعد سنة من الحادثة تصدى صحافي ياباني شاب (أوشارو) لجمع تبرعات من اليابان لعوائل الشهداء، وذهب إلى اسطمبول عام 1891 وسلم التبرعات للسلطات العثمانية وقابل السلطان عبدالحميد وأثناء إقامته في اسطمبول لقي أول مسلم إنكليزي وهو (عبدالله غليام) ويمكن اعتبار (عبدالحليم نودا) أول مسلم ياباني، تبعه بعد ذلك يامادا الذي وصل إلى اسطمبول عام 1893 يحمل التبرعات لعوائل الشهداء، وطلب منه السلطان عبدالحميد تدريس اللغة اليابانية للضباط، وسمي اسم خليل أو عبدالجليل، فهذا يمكن اعتباره ثاني مسلم ياباني.
أما الشخص الثالث فهو أحمد أريجا Ahmad Ariga وكان مسيحياً يعمل في التجارة، زار مدينة يومي عام 1900 ولفت نظره مسجد فيها فدخله وأسلم هناك، وعاد داعية وشارك في أحد ترجمات معاني القرآن الكريم لليابانية، وفي هذه الرحلة تمكن تجار مسلمون من الهند في كل من طوكيو ويوكوهاما وكوبي من التأسيس لأول جالية إسلامية تقيم في اليابان.
وقد كتبت لأخي وصديقي البروفيسور الدكتور أكمل الدين إحسان أوغلو الأمين العام لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي في جدة رجوته أن يبدأ حياته في المنظمة بطباعة كتاب العالم الإسلامي وانتشار الإسلام في اليابان مذكرات عبدالرشيد إبراهيم 1328هـ الجزء الأول، وكان أهداني إياه أخي وصديقي الداعية الفاضل الدكتور صالح مهدي السامرائي بتاريخ 9/6/2005، ويقع في 422 صفحة في المقطع الكبير، وإذا كانت الكتب تزن فعلاً فهذا الكتاب يوزن بالذهب لاحتوائه على أسلوب واف في الدعوة إلى الله والى تجارب هذا الإنسان، والذي أشاد الدكتور محمد رجب بيومي في مقال له في مجلة الأزهر آذار (مارس) 1968 به، وقال إن المرحوم الدكتور عبدالوهاب عزام وكان يجيد التركية والفارسية والأردية أثنى على الكتاب، واعتبره أهم من رحلات ابن بطوطة، وتمنى أن  يترجمه إلى اللغة العربية، كما أن الشاعر الصديق الشيخ عبدالله بالخير رحمه الله نقش اسم عبدالرشيد إبراهيم بجواهر من شعره، وكذلك الشاعر التركي اكبر عاكف، وقد ترجمه إلى العربية الأستاذ الفرزلي وترجمه الأستاذ كمال خوجة، وهو تركي من أصل سوري.
والدكتور الساداتي يعتبر طريقة الدعوة والاستمرارية التي قام بها العلامة والمفكر والسائح التنادي الروسي الأستاذ عبدالرشيد إبراهيم الذي زار اليابان عام 1909 لستة شهور وكتب مذكراته باللغة العثمانية باسم عالم إسلام وانتشار الإسلام في اليابان الذي صدر في اسطنبول عام 1327هـ وكما ترى لم يكن الحرف اللاتيني غزا تركيا مع تكرار رحلات الأستاذ عبدالرشيد إبراهيم على العالم، فقد عشق الشرق الأقصى خصوصاً اليابان، وكان يؤمن بأن الشعب الياباني مؤهل بسبب صفاته الحميدة لأن يعتنق الإسلام ممثلاً في الحديث النبوي الشريف (خياركم في الجاهلية خياركم في الإسلام إذا فقهوا) قابل العلماء والأمراء والضباط والصحافيين، واختلط بعامة الشعب وخلط إلى تجارب جمة ضمنها بين دفتي كتابه، وعاد الشيخ عبدالرشيد إبراهيم إلى اليابان ثانية عام 1933 واستقر وزاول نشاطه الإسلامي إلى أن وافته المنية عام 1944 ودفن في مقبرة التتار الأتراك المسلمين في طوكيو.
يقول الداعية الدكتور الأستاذ صالح مهدي السامرائي أن كتابه وضع اصلاً باللغة العثمانية (الخط العربي) وأعيد بالحرف اللاتيني بطبعتين وكتب شاب تركي رسالة دكتوراه عنه. 
الدور السعودي في اليابان  
هذه التوطئة عن دخول الإسلام إلى اليابان تقودني إلى  أيام الرابطة ولقائي بأعضاء المراكز والجمعيات الإسلامية في العالم وكان منهم أخ أحبه من اليابان الدكتور السامرائي ومعه الدكتور شوقي فوتاكي وهو طبيب كان بوذياً ثم اعتنق المسيحية وخلال لقاءاته مع الإخوة وبخاصة الشيخ نعمة الله الداعية البسيط في طريقة دعوته وكذلك الأخ الزعبي والاخ السباعي والآخر عرموس الذي هو اليوم سفير السودان في طوكيو، كما علمت من الإخوة، إضافة إلى بعض الإخوة الذين تعرفت عليهم في ما بعد إثر زيارتي لهم.
 وأعود إلى لقائي مع الدكتور شوقي فوتاكي الذي حضر وزار الرياض ثم جاء إلى مكة المكرمة ومع الأخ الدكتور السامرائي، وأقمت له احتفالاً في فندق شبرا في أجياد دعوت فيه أصحاب الفضيلة العلماء وأساتذة كلية التربية في ما بعد جامعة أم القرى والأدباء والدعاة، وقدم الأخ السامرائي كلمة عن الرجل الذي اعتنق الإسلام عن دراسة رحبت به باسم الأمين العام للرابطة.
لقد قدمت الشؤون الإسلامية منذ عام 1974 والتي يرأسها الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز وزير الدفاع والطيران والمفتش العام مبالغ مجزية للعمل الإسلامي في اليابان عن طريق الرابطة.
والتاريخ يعود بي عند زيارة رائد التضامن الإسلامي إلى طوكيو الملك فيصل بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود رحمه الله في عام 1971 واجتمع إلى وفد من مسلمي اليابان، منهم موفد الأزهر صاحب الصوت الحنون والتلاوة الشيخ الدكتور علي حسن السمني والأستاذ عبدالكريم سانيو عضو المجلس التأسيسي للرابطة والأخ أبو بكر موري موفد صاحب مطبعة، ويهتم بالطباعة للمنشورات الإسلامية والمهندس الأخ عبدالباسط السباعي.  وتم أيضاً إيفاد الداعية الأستاذ الدكتور صالح مهدي السامرائي موفداً من كلية الزراعة في جامعة الملك سعود أو جامعة الرياض وكان للداعية الشيخ حسن عبدالله آل الشيخ دور بارز في دعم المركز وكذلك الشيخ محمد سرور الصبان أول أمين عام للرابطة وفي عهد الشيخ محمد صالح القزاز قررت إعانة ثابتة للمركز، ورفعت إلى 50 ألف دولار في عهد الشيخ محمد محمد الحركان رحمة الله على الجميع، وأمد في عمر خادم الحرمين الشريفين الملك عبدالله بن عبدالعزيز وولي العهد الأمير سلطان بن عبدالعزيز آل سعود وزير الدفاع والمفتش العام، وهناك قصة أخرى مستقلة لترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم إلى اللغة اليابانية ودور المملكة في ذلك مع الحاج عمر متا والمهندس محمد ارشد والدكتور صالح مهدي السامرائي ومؤتمر الفقه الإسلامي.      
* أمين مساعد لرابطة العالم الإسلامي سابقاً.   
 الحياة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

عضو برلمانى يدين الاعتداءت على مقابر المسلمين بالنمسا         
فيينا: دان عضو البرلمان المحلي لمدينة فيينا ومفوض ملف الاندماج بالهيئة الرسمية الاسلامية عمر الراوى قيام بعض المجهولين بالاعتداء على المقبرة الاسلامية الواقعة في أحد أحياء العاصمة النمساوية فيينا.  
واكد الراوي في تصريح خاص لوكالة الانباء الكويتية (كونا) ان مجهولين اضرموا النار فى أحد المبانى التابعة للمقبرة الاسلامية التى هى بصدد الانشاء وكتبوا على جدرانها عبارات "سيتم تفجيره" والتى تعد إشارة الى احتمال تكرار هذا العمل الارهابى فى المستقبل. 
ورفض تحميل أي جهة مسئولية هذه العملية وقال " سننتظر انتهاء السلطات النمساوية من إجراء تحقيقاتها في الحادث" الذي يتزامن مع اختتام أعمال مؤتمر الأئمة في أوروبا الذي أكد على أن الوجود الاسلامى فى أوروبا يعد عنصرا من عناصر تحقيق التواصل والتعايش بين الاديان السماوية والمعتقدات المختلفة. وتابع " نحن نفتخر بما حققناه من نقلة نوعية في وضع الاقليات المسلمة في اوروبا بصفة عامة والنمسا بصفة خاصة" واكد على أهمية التعايش الحضاري بين جميع المعتقدات الدينية في النمسا. 
وحول الخسائر المادية التي لحقت بالمقبرة الاسلامية جراء هذا الاعتداء قال الراوي ان الشركة التي تشرف على تنفيذ هذا المشروع ستقوم بحصر الاضرار التي خلفتها هذه العملية الاجرامية ورفع تقرير الى الجهة المسؤولة عن هذا المشروع الاسلامي في النمسا. 
وقد تسبب الحريق في تدمير زجاج المبنى وتهشم عدد من الابواب والنوافذ.        
 moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الجاليات المسلمة تفشل فى الاندماج بمجتمعات أوروبا            بروكسل: اتهمت الولايات المتحدة الدول الأوروبية بالاستهانة بأمنها بسبب فشلها في دمج الجاليات المسلمة التي تعيش على أراضيها. 
وقال وكيل وزارة الخارجية الأمريكية للشؤون الأوروبية دانييل فرايد أمام الكونجرس أن :"البطالة والتفرقة العنصرية ضد المسلمين في أوروبا أدتا إلى فصل جالياتهم عن المجتمعات التي يعيشون فيها وشعورهم بالنقمة ضد الغرب مما جعلهم مادة خصبة لانتشار الأفكار المتطرفة".
واعتبر فرايد أن التصورات السلبية لدى مسلمي أوروبا عن سياسة الولايات المتحدة والعداء الشديد من قبلهم لهذه السياسات تتحول إلى تهديد لأمريكا بالنظر إلى حرية الحركة المتاحة أمام الأوروبيين لدخول الولايات المتحدة بمن في ذلك المسلمون الأوروبيون، مشيراً إلى أن الخلية التي نفذت هجمات 11 سبتمبر كانت تتمركز في أوروبا، وأن هجمات مدريد ولندن نفذها مسلمون أوروبيون، وقال إن ذلك يضع على عاتق الأوروبيين مسؤولية أكبر سعياً نحو حل هذه القضية.        
moheet.com

----------


## المناضل

الله يعطيك العافيه على هذه المواضيع

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> الله يعطيك العافيه على هذه المواضيع

  ويعافيك أخي المناضل.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الشكوى من الغرب...عذر المسلمين المتهافت         
خليل علي حيدر  
في ختام جلسات ندوة وزارة الأوقاف الكويتية "نحن والآخر"، 6-8 مارس الماضي، جلس على المنصة شخص طويل عريض كثّ اللحية أشقر الشعر، أوروبي أو أميركي السحنة، يلف رأسه بكوفية عربية زرقاء، كتلك التي نراها على رأس أو حول رقبة مؤيدي العرب والمسلمين في المسيرات والتظاهرات الأورو- أميركية. تبين فيما بعد أن الرجل داعية مسلم نشط، وأنه من تكساس، "ولاية الرئيس بوش"، كما قال ساخراً!  
انطلق "الداعية يوسف" يشرح نشاطات الدعوة في أميركا والفقر الروحي لدى الناس، وإقبال الأميركان على الإسلام وتقبلهم للدعوة، ودخول الكثيرين في الإسلام، واجتماعه بهم في البيوت وفي المساجد وفي أماكن كثيرة. وتطرق في حديثه إلى أشياء عديدة أخرى في الواقع الأميركي وسياسة الولايات المتحدة الخارجية وغير ذلك.
ولا شك أن حديثه كان مفيداً ممتعاً، يقدم صورة حية عن الدعوة الإسلامية في أميركا رغم تأثير الأحداث الإرهابية. كما أن نشاطه كان نموذجاً لحرية الحركة والعقيدة والدعوة في دولة لها مشاكل عديدة في أكثر من دولة عربية، وتحرق إعلامها على شاشات التلفاز كل يوم تقريباً، من الفلبين إلى... باريس! 
التقيت الداعية الأميركي النشط خارج القاعة أثناء الاستراحة، فشكرته، ثم سألته من باب الفضول: ماذا تفعلون هناك في تكساس مع من يترك المسيحية إلى الإسلام، ويبقى معكم مسلماً عاماً أو عامين، أو أقل أو أكثر، ثم يقرر العودة إلى المسيحية ثانية؟ فوجئ ربما بالسؤال، فأجاب مازحاً: We shoot him!·· أي نطلق عليه النار! ثم واصل كلامه بجدية: كلا، نحاول أن نجتمع به مراراً ونناقش أفكاره وشكوكه، وننصحه ببعض القراءات، وهكذا. ولم أسأله ماذا لو أصر على رأيه، ولم يجد معه التوجيه والنقاش والكتاب! 
قلت له: هذه إحدىمحاور الجدل اليوم في العالم الإسلامي حول "حرية التدين والعقيدة". وكم كان بودّي لو أن المسلمين الأوروبيين والأميركيين، أو المسلمين المهاجرين إلى تلك الدول، ينقلون إلى بلداننا وإلى مجتمعاتهم التي هاجروا منها، تقاليد النقاش والحوار وحرية الفكر والإقناع وعدم فرض الطقوس والتقاليد والعقائد على الآخرين، واحترام تعددية الأديان والثقافات في المجتمع، باعتبارها من مصادر التسامح الاجتماعي والتماسك الإنساني.
فمتى تصل مجتمعات العالم الإسلامي إلى مثل هذه المرونة والحيوية والثقة بالنفس، والاستغناء عن أدوات التكفير والتفسيق و"التفريق"؟!  
كان بين المتحدثين في الندوة د. علي جمعة عبدالوهاب، مفتي جمهورية مصر العربية، الذي تحدث عن "معالم العلاقة مع الآخر، ضوابطها ووسائلها". وقد اقترح ضمن الأفكار التي عرضها، اصطفاء خمسين كتاباً من التراث الإسلامي، لترجمتها إلى مختلف اللغات، على غرار مجموعة أمهات كتب الفكر والثقافة والفلسفة الغربية، التي نشرتها هيئة الموسوعة البريطانية قبل عقود.
وقلت لنفسي: يا لتفاؤل هذا الرجل الطيب! الفلسفة والثقافة والأدب في معركة حياة أو موت في مجتمعاتنا ومدارسنا وفتاوانا، وهو يطالبنا بكل حسن نية بأن نختار أبرز ما في تراثنا من كتب فكر وثقافة لنترجمه إلى لغات الإنجليز والألمان والطليان والفرنسيس!
وقلت كذلك هامساً: لو شُكِّلت لجنة من وزارات الأوقاف العربية لفرز هذه الكتب الفكرية والفلسفية والأدبية، لصدرت في بلداننا قوائم جديدة من الكتب الممنوعة والمشبوهة، ولدارت معارك دينية وإعلامية بين الهيئات الدينية والفقهاء والإسلاميين والإخوان والسلف والشيعة والسنة. 
بين يدي مثلاً كتاب مجلد مذهب جميل في مجلدين، صادر في الرياض عام 1995، بعنوان "كتب حذّر منها العلماء". الكتاب واقع في نحو 900 صفحة، والكتب التي حذر منها العلماء كثيرة جداً بينها كتب المتصوفة وعلم الكلام والفلسفة، ومن بين الكتب كذلك "الأغاني" و"العقد الفريد" "والكامل في الأدب"، و"نهاية الأرب في فنون الأدب" و"مروج الذهب" و"تاريخ اليعقوبي"، والكثير من مؤلفات أحمد أمين وطه حسين وجورجي زيدان! 
الغريب في هذا المجال، أن كل رجال الدين والوعاظ وقادة الإسلام السياسي، يتحدثون في ندواتهم ومصنفاتهم عن "الإسلام الحضاري"، ويشيرون إلى ثراء هذه الحضارة في القاهرة وبغداد ودمشق والأندلس، وفي إيران والهند وتركيا. ولكننا حتى اليوم، وحتى في مصر نفسها، نتجادل حول وجود التماثيل في الميادين العامة، وخطرها على سلامة عقيدة المسلمين إذا دخلت البيوت! كيف إذن نجت الآثار الفرعونية في مصر من فؤوس المسلمين منذ زمن عمرو بن العاص؟ 
ثم أننا عندما نختار هذه الكتب من التراث، والتي نريد بها أن نخاطب الآخر، الفرنسي أو الياباني أو الكندي أو الكوري، فلابد أن تكون مقاييسنا إنسانية رحبة، والنصوص التي نختارها ذات قيمة أدبية وفكرية تنافس ما لدى الآخرين، والأشعار والروايات المترجمة تتحكم بها رؤى ناضجة متبحرة في الثقافة الأدبية. فهل "لجان مراقبة الكتب" في وزارات الأوقاف الإسلامية مهيأة لهذا الاختبار العسير؟ 
ربما من الأفضل أن نتحاور فيما بيننا أولاً على "الوضع الشرعي" للأدب المعاصر والفكر الحديث والثقافة العربية وحتى الإسلامية، والموقف العصري من كتب التراث والفكر، بما فيه الإنتاج المغضوب عليه في الماضي والحاضر، قبل أن نجابه العالم ونتجشم عناء الترجمة! 
ومما يثير الاستغراب في كل الندوات التي تتناول واقع العالم العربي المعاصر، أو حال المسلمين في الوقت الحاضر، الشكوى المتصلة من تدخل الغرب وعرقلته لتقدم العرب والمسلمين! وهذه النسبة من التدخل، إن صدقت في ميدان من الميادين أو مجال من المجالات، فإن الشكوى من تأثيرها كلام فارغ، وعذر متهافت لا يقل ضعفاً عن عذر الطالب الكسول المتكرر الرسوب! 
الفرق الأساسي بين الإنسان الأوروبي وبيننا، أن الواحد منهم في أوروبا وأميركا، يلوم نفسه دائماً ويعاتب ذاته ويدرس نقاط ضعفه، بينما كل حديث العرب والمسلمين عن الاستعمار والامبريالية والمخططات الأميركية والنصارى واليهود والهندوس والماسونية وبروتوكولات حكماء صهيون والسعالي والغيلان! 
هكذا كان الأمر في ندوة "نحن والآخر" كذلك، كما أشرنا في مقال سابق، حيث تجنب المحاضرون الإشارة الناقدة المحللة الدراسة للأنا، ونزلوا نزول الصواعق المواحق على الإنجليز في قضايا الهجرة، والفرنسيين في قضايا الحجاب والهوية، والأميركان في مطاردة الإرهاب... وعرقلة تقدم العرب والمسلمين!
ولقد قال لنا عقلاء العالم العربي والإسلامي، إن أعظم مشاكلنا من صنع أيدينا، وإن لدينا من السلبيات الذاتية القابلة للعلاج ما يغنينا عن شتم أوروبا ولعن أميركا لسنوات طويلة قادمة! 
ننكب، خلال هذه السنوات على بناء بلداننا ومجتمعاتنا، البنى التحتية والفوقية، المجتمع والتعليم والثقافة... وكل شيء. ولكن ما البديل آنذاك عن متعة الشكوى ورفع الشعارات؟ إنه درب التعب والعرق والدموع، الذي لا يخاطب به أي خطيب جموع العرب والمسلمين! 
*نقلا عن جريدة "الاتحاد" الإماراتية

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كلمة "مسلم " تثير جدلاً بمحطة مترو أنفاق لندن          
لندن: أثار قرار منع ملصقات إعلانية عن المسلسل الاميركي "خلية نائمة"، الذي يصور بطلا مسلما يتصدى لحماية أميركا، جدلاً واسعاً بين مجلس المسلمين ببريطانيا وإدارة المترو. 
وكانت إدارة مترو أنفاق لندن قد منعت الاعلان عن المسلسل، الذي يعرضه التلفزيون البريطاني الشهر القادم، بصفة نهائية رغم احتجاجات القناة الفضائية "أف اكس" صاحبة الاعلان. 
وأفاد متحدث باسم إدارة المترو بأن قرار المنع جاء بعد استشارة هيئة مراقبة معايير الاعلان في بريطانيا ، كون إحدى عبارات الملصق تحمل كلمة "مسلم".
وأضاف المتحدث أن الملصقات لن يتم تعليقها ما لم يتم حذف كلمة مسلم التي يخشى أن تثير غضب المسلمين. 
غير أن مجلس المسلمين ببريطانيا انتقد قرار منع الاعلان لحلقات مسلسل يؤدي فيه دور الشخصية الرئيسية مسلم الامر الذي يسهم في تحسين صورة المسلمين حسب المجلس. 
ويروي المسلسل الاميركي قصة عميل مسلم لمكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي يدفعه ولاؤه للوطن وديانته إلى مطاردة حفنة من "الإرهابيين المسلمين" الذين يحاولون تفجير محطتي طاقة نووية ومطار لوس أنجلوس الدولي بكاليفورنيا. 
ويتمكن "داروين السيد"، الشخصية الرئيسية في المسلسل والعميل السري لمكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي، من اختراق "خلية نائمة" في جنوب ولاية كاليفورنيا بحكم كونه مسلما يواظب على أداء الفروض الدينية ويستطيع الاندساس بين صفوف خلية ارهابية نائمة. 
ويحاول المسلسل إلقاء الضوء على الحياة العادية ودوافع حفنة من "الإرهابيين المسلمين" يحاولون تفجير محطتين للطاقة النووية ومطار لوس أنجلوس الدولي بكاليفورنيا. 
ويذكر مؤلف المسلسل قمران باشا (33 عاما)، وهو مسلم ولد بباكستان وترعرع بحي بروكلين في نيويورك، إن "العميل المسلم لمكتب التحقيقات الفيدرالي هو شخص مؤمن مدفوع بولائه للوطن، وكذلك بديانته كمسلم لمطاردة هؤلاء المجرمين الذي يسيئون إلى الدين الإسلامي". 
وتابع "المخاطرة موجودة دائما، فحتى إذا قدمنا بطلا مسلما يلعب دورا إيجابيا، فإن بعض المشاهدين قد يذهبون بتفكيرهم إلى درجة الاعتقاد بأن جارهم المسلم العادي قد يكون عضوا في خلية نائمة". 
وأضاف باشا إن "تصوير مسلم يعمل مع الإدارة الأميركية سيكون أمرا مثيرا للجدل، فالمسلمون سيقولون: إن هذا المسلسل خيالي إلى حد ما، فلا يسمح للكثير من المسلمين بالعمل في وظائف حساسة داخل الإدارة، أما غير المسلمين فسيسألون: هل يمكن وجود مثل هذا الشخص المسلم الذي يطارد مسلمين متشددين؟".    
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بريطانيا: تحذير من التعصب العنصرى تجاه المسلمين            
لندن: حذر الاتحاد الوطني للمدرسين في بريطانيا من تصاعد موجة من الخوف والتفرقة العنصرية ضد الطلاب والمدرسين المسلمين بالمدارس منذ تفجيرات لندن في العام الماضي. 
ونقلت صحيفة الإندبندنت البريطانية اليوم الإثنين عن المشاركين في مؤتمر الاتحاد الذي عقد في مدينة توركواي قولهم: "إن كثيرا من المسلمين يشعرون بضغوط متزايدة بسبب التعصب العنصري". 
وحذر ممثلو مدرسي بريطانيا في الوقت نفسه من أن "جماعات عدة خاصة (الحزب القومي البريطاني والجبهة الوطنية) تحاول استغلال التوترات لنشر رسالة كراهية عنصرية". 
ونقلت الصحيفة عن "الاتحاد الوطني للمدرسين" في بيان له في ختام المؤتمر: "نلاحظ أن هذه المنظمات العنصرية والفاشية أعلنت نيتها المنافسة على عدد من مقاعد البرلمان في مختلف أنحاء البلاد". 
وقال ستيف سينوت الأمين العام للاتحاد الوطني للمدرسين: إن الاتحاد "حصل على معلومات مؤكدة عن حوادث متزايدة ضد الطلبة المسلمين". 
وأضاف: "هناك أمثلة أخرى على مواقف ذات طبيعة أشد تطرفا، حيث تعرض أشخاص لاعتداءات أو مشاحنات بسبب أنهم يظهرون أنهم مسلمون". 
وأشار سينوت في الوقت نفسه إلى أن الاتحاد لاحظ أنه مع تصاعد ظاهرة "الإسلاموفوبيا"، حدث تصاعد في "معاداة السامية" بالمدارس، واعتبر أن من الضروري رفض العنصرية بكافة أشكالها.      
 moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

حوار مـع الغرب           
د.رياض نعسان أغا *  
أتيح لي في زيارة لأوروبا أن أحاور عدداً من كبار المثقفين الغربيين وأن أتأمل حجم الهوة الثقافية التي حفرها لنا الإعلام المعادي للعروبة والإسلام، وخطر نقص المعلومات في الذهن الغربي العام عن الإسلام، وحجم الزيف الذي يمارسه الحاقدون على الأمة وهم يرسمون لبلادنا صورة قاتمة تشوه الحقائق، وتجعل الباطل حقاً.    
وفي الوقت ذاته استقرأت عن قرب لهفة بسطاء الناس في الغرب إلى معرفة الحقيقة، واستعدادهم لتصويب الآراء التي يبثها الإعلام عبر تدفق برامجي وإخباري لا يقابله أي حضور يذكر للثقافة العربية والإسلامية في الشارع الأوروبي. 
فالجاليات العربية أو المسلمة لا تملك وحدها أن تقدم أنشطة ثقافية قادرة على مقاومة الإعلام المتدفق من كل صوب وهو يثير العواصف والزوابع ضد العرب والمسلمين، فليس بوسع ندوة فكرية أو محاضرة محدودة الحضور في منتدى عربي أو إسلامي أن تؤثر في الرأي العام الأوروبي كما يمكن أن يفعل فيلم سينمائي ناجح أو حفل موسيقي راقٍ أو معرض فني مبهر، كما أن غياب الإعلام الناطق باللغات الأوروبية يضعف الحضور الفكري والسياسي للأمة. 
وقد أدركتُ أهمية الأنشطة الثقافية الضخمة وحجم تأثيرها الإيجابي على الرأي العام حين زرت مدينة »ليوبن« النمساوية قبل أيام، لأحضر افتتاح معرض فني عن الشرق والإسلام، تشارك فيه سوريا وبعض الدول العربية والإسلامية، وأسعدني الترحيب الشعبي الذي لقيه المعرض والاهتمام الرسمي الذي أحيط به، ولفت انتباهي احتفاء الصحف النمساوية بالأغنيات العربية التي قدمها فنانون سوريون ومصريون في حفل الافتتاح. 
وكان واضحاً أن باب الثقافة أوسع من باب السياسة للدخول إلى الوجدان الغربي ومحاورته، وهو على الصعيد العام وجدان حي، قابل للحوار، ولم يكن مفاجئاً بالطبع أن أجد الكثرة من بسطاء الناس يكادون لا يعرفون شيئاً عن حضارة العرب والمسلمين. 
والتقصير في تقديم المعلومات ليس مسؤولية شعبية فحسب، بل هو تقصير رسمي، ينبغي أن تفطن له الحكومات العربية والإسلامية وأن تسارع إلى حملة ثقافية مكثفة ونشيطة تقدم خطاباً ذكياً يوضح للغرب أننا نملك في بلادنا ثقافات وديانات متنوعة تتعايش بسلام وأمن وطمأنينة منذ قرون، وأن ما يحدث اليوم من فتن طائفية أو إثنية هو أمر مصطنع، يفتعله ويحرض عليه الساعون إلى تمزيق نسيج الأمة، ليحققوا مشروعاً معادياً أخطر ما فيه هو رسم خريطة جديدة لبلاد العرب والمسلمين، يتم فيها القضاء على الانتماء القومي والإسلامي وعلى العلامات المميزة للهوية العربية والإسلامية. 
لقد كشفت فتنة الرسوم المعادية للرسول العظيم صلى الله عليه وسلم، حجم التقصير في تعريف الغرب بنبي المسلمين، وينبغي أن يفيد العرب والمسلمون من الحادثة للقيام بنشاط جماعي حضاري يقدم الصورة الصحيحة الصادقة عن أعظم رجل عرفته الإنسانية، وعن الرسالة الحضارية التي دعا إليها.
والعرب يقولون رب ضارة نافعة، والنفع هنا هو استغلال تشوق الغرب إلى معرفة الحقيقة، ولاسيما حين فوجئ الغربيون بطوفان الغضب الذي كشف للمتجاهلين عمق تقديس المسلمين لنبيهم العظيم عليه الصلاة والسلام. 
وكان من الممكن أن تفيد الأمة من ذكرى المولد بإقامة احتفالات دولية يتم فيها تصحيح الصورة التي شوهها الحاقدون، وإلقاء الضوء على الرسالة المحمدية التي وضعت أول نص لحقوق الإنسان، وأنصفت المظلومين وحررت العبيد وكرمت المرأة والطفل، ومجدت إنسانية الإنسان وحفظت له حريته وكرامته، وجعلت شعارها الذي يردده ملايين المسلمين صباح مساء( السلام عليكم) وليس لدى غير المسلمين في حضارات العالم كله، من يجعل دعاء السلام شعاراً وتحية يتبادلها الناس في كل لقاء أو وداع. 
إنني أدرك أن بعض الناس قد ينتقدون هذا التبسيط الذي أقصده للمسألة، وسيرون أن القضية أشد تعقيداً، حيث يعتقد بعضهم أن العداء الغربي للعرب والمسلمين متأصل وتاريخي، وأن الغرب ما زال يعيش تحت الرماد الدبلوماسي المصطنع وتحت وهج الجمر الذي أذكى الحروب الصليبية قبل ألف عام، وأن التصريحات التي جاءت زلات لسان على ألسنة كبار القادة في الغرب، كشفت أن الجمر ما يزال ملتهباً تماماً. 
كما بدا ملتهباً في مطلع القرن العشرين حين تقاسمت أوروبا بلاد العرب والمسلمين، وسعت إلى إقامة إسرائيل في قلب الوطن العربي لتضمن بقاء العرب في حالة حروب وصراعات دامية تستنزف طاقتهم وثرواتهم.
وقد يرى بعضهم كذلك أن الغرب يخشى نهضة العرب والمسلمين من هوة التخلف، لأن هذه النهضة تثير قلقاً في أوروبا، ولاسيما بعد أن أصبح الإسلام حاضراً فيها، وقد تقدم شواهد ما حدث على مسمع العالم وبصره من إبادة منظمة للجيوب المسلمة في البوسنة والهرسك، وستكون الحجة أقوى حين لا يجد المرء تفسيراً لغياب المنطق والعدالة في السياسة الدولية التي ترسمها بعض دول الغرب التي تصمت عن جرائم إسرائيل اليومية، بل تتعاطف مع السياسة الإسرائيلية وتقف حتى ضد الديمقراطية التي جاءت بـ-حماس- إلى السلطة- لكنّ ذلك كله لا يحجب حقيقة كون الشارع العام في الغرب حضاري، وأنه وقف ضد الحرب على العراق، وتظاهر ضد إسرائيل حيث كشفت استطلاعات الرأي أنه يراها مهدِّدة للسلام في العالم. 
ولكن هذا الشارع الأوروبي يكاد لا يجد عوناً يذكر من الشارع العربي، وضعف التفاعل بين الشارعين يتيح الفرصة للحاقدين من المتطرفين كي يملأوا الفراغ بإعلام عدواني يشوه صورة العرب والمسلمين، ويقدمهم على أنهم إرهابيون ومتوحشون.    
وإذا كانت بعض الحكومات العربية والإسلامية لا تملك عبر آلياتها البيروقراطية أو ربما عبر حذرها السياسي أن تبادر إلى فعل ثقافي مهم يدخل إلى أوروبا من البوابة الثقافية المنفتحة والمتاحة، فإن على المثقفين أن يقوموا بهذا الدور الريادي، وأن يسارعوا إلى عقد صلات شعبية مع مثقفي الغرب المنصفين، وأن يقدموا أنشطة ثقافية متنوعة لا تكتفي بالحوار الذهني في الصالونات الفاخرة والفنادق الأنيقة بل تتجاوز ذلك إلى تقديم أفلام سينمائية وعروض مسرحية وموسيقية ومعارض فنون تشكيلية أو أثرية، فالغرب المثقف يجب أن يرى وأن يسمع وأن يتأكد من عراقة المضمون. 
وهنا نتذكر أهمية فيلم (الرسالة) الذي قدمه العقاد الراحل قبل سنين، ونرى احتفاء الغرب بفيلم (الجنة الآن)، وبمثله من الإبداعات الثقافية التي يتلقاها الغرب بلهفة. وأعتقد أن هذا النوع من المناشط الثقافية أبعد تأثيراً في الرأي العام الغربي من الحوارات الذهنية التي تقتصر على النخب، ولا تصل إلى الشارع الواسع. 
كنت أتذكر قول نزار قباني »الناس يحسبونكم نوعاً من الذباب« حين كنت أرى عمق الجهالة بثقافتنا العربية، وعلى الرغم من كوني أعتقد عن يقين بنظرية المؤامرة التي يتبرأ منها بعض المثقفين العرب، فإنني لا أنكر أن من أخطر وجوه المشكلة هو سوء الفهم أو سوء التفاهم. حيث سيكون سخيفاً أن ننظر إلى الغرب نظرة تعميم كما ينظر بعض الغرب إلينا، فهناك قوى سياسية وفكرية مهمة تناصر قضايانا، وتتعرض لمضايقات خطيرة ولا تجد أي دعم أو صدى عربي لمواقفها. 
وهناك جيل من الشباب في الغرب يكاد لا يعرف عنا شيئاً، وهو يتلقى المعلومة عنا من عدونا ولا يسمع لنا صوتاً، وبوسع الشباب العرب المثقفين أن يسهموا في حملة التعريف بقضايانا عبر الإنترنت، ولكن ذلك كله يحتاج إلى برنامج فكري وثقافي يضبط الخطاب، لأن المتسللين وهم مدسوسون على العروبة والإسلام هم الذين يملأون الساحات الثقافية ويقدمون الخطاب المتطرف الذي يشوه صورة الإسلام السمح. 
ومن يتصفح منتديات الإنترنت العربية يفاجأ بحجم السخف الذي يتداوله هؤلاء باسم الإسلام، وهم يناقشون قضايا تافهة، ويستغلون ضعف حضور الفكر المعتدل الذي مكن الإسلام من البقاء والاستمرار، لأنه فكر حي قابل للتفاعل مع المستجدات، ولهضم الثقافات والانفتاح عليها. 
إننا ندعو إلى الحوار الثقافي، ولكننا بحاجة ماسة لوضع آليات عملية للحوار، فهو ليس مجرد موائد ومنابر ومناظرات بل هو عرض حي لحراك ثقافي فاعل، وتقديم لحركة الإبداع العربي، وطرح صادق وجريء لحقائق الفكر الإسلامي المنفتح على الآخر، واستبعاد حازم للفكر التكفيري المغلق، الذي أنهك الثقافة العربية، وقادها إلى جدل مقيت. ولابد من أن يشتغل المفكرون العرب داخلياً على إنهاء الفصام المفتعل بين الفكر القومي والفكر الإسلامي، فالعروبة والإسلام هما العمودان اللذان تنهض عليهما الأمة، وهما اللذان يحفظان هويتها ويرسمان مستقبلها. 
وحين نوضح للغرب هذه العلاقة الفريدة بين العروبة والإسلام في تجلياتها الحضارية المبدعة، كما في تجربتنا الأندلسية التي ما تزال آثارها حاضرة إلى اليوم، نتفاءل بأن ينظر إلينا الغرب بعيون حضارية. ولكن ذلك لن يتحقق قبل أن نفعّل نحن في ثقافتنا الراهنة هذه الحقيقة، وقبل أن نقف بصلابة ضد الدعوات الطائفية البغيضة التي تهدد وحدة الأمة، وتمهد لأعدائها أن يحققوا أهدافهم في إضعافها وتقسيمها كما فعلوا قبل مئة عام.   
* كاتب سوري
باشتراك مع الاتحاد الإماراتية

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ختام دورة تأهيل القيادات الكشفية المسلمة بأوربا            
واشنطن: اختتمت أولى دورات تأهيل القيادات الكشفية المسلمة في أوربا والتى كانت تتكون من50 كشاف ومرشدة ،وتهدف إلى إنشاء وتطوير الفرق الكشفية الإسلامية.  
شملت الدورة تدريبات ومحاضرات للحفاظ على الهوية الدينية للمسلمين في القارة. 
وقال الأمين العام للاتحاد العالمي للكشاف المسلم الدكتور زهير حسين غنيم: إن الدورة نظمت بالتعاون بين الاتحاد واتحاد المنظمات الإسلامية في أوربا، بالتنسيق مع جمعية الطفولة والشباب الإسلامية السويسرية. 
وأضاف أن الدورة التي استضافتها مدينة "لا شو دوفون" بغرب سويسرا على مدى 5 أيام اختتمت أوائل الأسبوع الجاري، "كانت جيدة، وتفاعل الدارسون مع المدربين بشكل إيجابي يعكس تعطشهم للعمل في المجال الكشفي، ونعتقد أن الأهداف المرجوة من هذه الدراسة قد تحققت، رغم عدم حضور العدد الذي كنا نتوقعه". 
وشملت الدورة التعريف بالحركة الكشفية وتاريخها وأهدافها، وأنوع الفرق الكشفية وقياداتها ومواصفاتها، كما تعرف المشاركون على كيفية تكوين الفرق واختيار العناصر التي تصلح للعمل في هذا المجال، وكيفية إدارتها بأسلوب حديث، وساهم في تمويلها بعض المتبرعين من المملكة العربية السعودية.       
تاريخ التحديث : 4/18/2006 12:42:31 PM     
moheet.com

----------


## المناضل

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
ماشاء الله عليك
الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله
> ماشاء الله عليك
> الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه

    
وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته أخي المناضل الرّحــــــال ،
أشكر لك اهتمامك بموضوعاتي ،
وأعتز بمشاركاتك.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ملتقى عالمى للتعريف بالإسلام فى النرويج          
الرياض: يرعى الأستاذ الدكتور عبدالله بن عبدالمحسن التركي الأمين العام لرابطة العالم الإسلامي رئيس مجلس إدارة الهيئة العالمية للمسلمين الجدد ملتقى التعريف بالإسلام والذي تقيمه الهيئة بالتعاون مع الرابطة الإسلامية في النرويج تحت عنوان "محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. الرحمة المهداة " . 
ويوضح الأمين العام للهيئة العالمية للمسلمين الجدد فضيلة الشيخ خالد بن رميح الرميح أن هذا الملتقى يهدف إلى التعريف بأهمية النبوة في الأديان عموماً وفي الإسلام خصوصاً، والتأكيد على أهمية القدوة في الحياة الإنسانية والمتمثلة في الأنبياء الكرام إلى جانب إبراز المنهج النبوي في العلاقات الإنسانية والتعريف بشخصية خاتم الأنبياء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والتأكيد على أهمية احترام الدين ورموزه. 
وبين الرميح أن موضوع الملتقى يأتي للرد على ما تبثه وسائل الإعلام الغربية من الحملات المشينة والمستهجنة التي تتضمن الإساءة للإسلام ولنبينا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام والتي تسعى لاستفزاز المسلمين وإيذاء مشاعرهم.. موضحاً أن هذه الخطوة تعتبر جزءاً من واجبنا كمؤسسات إسلامية للدفاع عن الإسلام وتعريف الناس به بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة. وأضاف: لقد وجدنا أن الأحداث الأخيرة توجب علينا مزيداً من الفاعلية من أجل التعريف بالإسلام وقيمه الخالدة.. مؤكداً أن موضوع الملتقى محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. الرحمة المهداة هو أنسب رد على ما يثار في وسائل الإعلام العالمية ضد الإسلام وقيمه ونبينا محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام. ويشمل الملتقى خمسة محاور الأول يتحدث عن أهمية النبوة في المجتمع الإنساني ويشارك فيه الدكتور يحيى إبراهيم اليحيى الأمين العام للهيئة الإسلامية العالمية للتعريف بالإسلام، والدكتور أحمد جاب الله مدير معهد الأوروبي للعلوم الإنسانية بباريس بفرنسا. 
فيما يتحدث المحور الثاني عن النبوة و الأنبياء في الكتب المقدسة ويشارك في الحدث عنه كل من الدكتور محمد كنيت بر فستروم مترجم معاني القرآن الكريم إلى السويدية والسفير السابق لدى المملكة المغربية، والبروفيسور خور شيد أحمد رئيس المؤسسة الإسلامية ببريطانيا. 
أما المحور الثالث فيتحدث عن محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. الرحمة المهداة ويتشارك في تقديمه كل من الدكتور علي بن عمر بادحدح استاذ قسم الدراسات الإسلامية بجامعة الملك عبدالعزيز بجدة، والدكتورة بهيجة بهاء عزي الأمينة العامة للهيئة الإسلامية العالمية للمرأة والأسرة، والمهندس سليمان البطحي المتحدث الرسمي باسم اللجنة العالمية لنصرة خاتم الأنبياء بالرياض. فيما يركز المحور الرابع على الإسلام والعلاقات الإنسانية ويشارك فيه كل من الدكتور صالح بن حسين العايد الأمين العام للمجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية، والدكتور محمد جمعة كردي رئيس جامعة أوروبا الإسلامية في هولندا. 
أما المحور الخامس والأخير فيتحدث عن "الإسلام و أوروبا.. صراع أم تعايش" .        
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أئمة فرنسا يحذرون من تضارب التعامل مع المسلمين            
حذر الأمين العام لمجلس الأئمة الشيخ ضو مسكين من التضارب بين الأجهزة السياسية والأمنية في التعامل مع المسلمين الفرنسيين. 
وقال مسكين في تعليق على تقرير استخباراتي فرنسي يستهدف من أطلق عليهم الأصوليون المسلمون، إن المطلوب تحقيق العدالة عند التعامل الأمني مع أتباع كافة الأديان باعتبار أن التجاوزات موجودة لدى المسلمين وغير المسلمين. 
وبالرغم من أن الشيخ مسكين شدد على رفض ما أسماه الخطاب المتطرف للمسلمين وغيرهم, فإنه استنكر التضارب الناشئ من إدراج جماعة الدعوة والتبليغ فضلا عن جميع السلفيين ضمن من تقوم الاستخبارات العامة بالتضييق عليهم اقتصاديا. 
وقال "كيف يمكن تصنيف جماعة الدعوة والتبليغ ضمن المجموعات التي تشكل خطرا على أمن فرنسا بينما تعتمدهم وزارة الدولة ممثلا شرعيا للمسلمين ضمن المجلس الفرنسي للديانة الإسلامية إلى جانب بقية ممثلى مسلمي فرنسا". 
الضوابط الأمنية   
وشدد الأمين العام لمجلس الأئمة على ضرورة خضوع كافة الإجراءات للضوابط القانونية حتى لا يتكرر ما يحدث منذ سنوات من إلقاء القبض على أبرياء وتشويه سمعتهم وقطع أرزاقهم ليتم تبرئتهم والاعتذار لهم لاحقا عما تم بحقهم. ورفض اللجوء إلى جملة من الإجراءات والتدابير استنادا إلى الظنون والاحتمالات بعيدا عن الضوابط القانونية المرعية في مثل هذه الحالات. 
وكانت صحيفة "لوموند" قد كشفت في عددها الصادر أمس عن حصيلة المهمة التي تقوم بها المخابرات العامة منذ أكثر من عام بعد تأسيس ما يعرف بالمحاور المخابراتية الجهوية التي تضم عددا من الإدارات المحلية بالتعاون مع الأمن من أجل تصفية أي نشاط تجاري يهدف إلى توفير الدعم المالي للدعوة الإسلامية وسط الفرنسيين. 
وصنفت المخابرات العامة -استنادا للصحيفة- هذه الأنشطة بأنها تمثل ما أطلقت عليه "الإسلام الأصولي" الذي يلتزمه تياران إسلاميان هما التيار السلفي وجماعى الدعوة والتبليغ. 
ونسبت لوموند إلى مدير المخابرات العامة باسكال ميلوز قوله "تحقيق هدفنا القاضي بتقويض دعائم الإسلام الأصولي لا يزال في مراحله المبكرة جدا، دون أن يتسبب ذلك في إرباك عمل الأجهزة الأمنية في محاربة الإرهاب أو إحداث نوع من التداخل مع الإسلام الجمهوري الذي يلتزم التفسير الفرنسي للإسلام". 
الحصيلة المشجعة   
وقد استعرض التقرير بعض ما قامت به المحاور المخابراتية الجهوية في مختلف أنحاء فرنسا، واصفا هذه الحصيلة التي تحققت على مدى العام الماضي بالمشجعة. فقد وضعت المخابرات العامة يدها على 47 قاعة للصلاة و473 محلا تجاريا و85 مقهى ومركزا للاتصالات الهاتفية يحتمل قيامها بالدعوة الإسلامية أو بالتمويل المالي. 
لكن التقرير كشف أن القضاء الفرنسي لم يقر مساعي المخابرات العامة في 276 عملية قامت بها. كما أفشلت القواعد والضوابط الإدارية أغلب العمليات المخابراتية الرامية إلى طرد الأشخاص المعنيين أو الحيلولة دون ممارسة أنشطة تجارية. 
وأدى هذا التعارض إلى الموافقة على 55 عملية من إجمالي 310 عمليات قامت بها المحاور المخابراتية الجهوية. وأوردت لوموند أمثلة على العمليات المخابراتية مثل استهداف مسجدين في ضاحية تابعة لمدينة ليون ولآخر في منطقة سنتر. 
ولاحقت المخابرات العامة المسجد الأول بحجة أنه "يمارس تجارة اللحوم بطريقة غير قانونية في أحد المحلات التابعة له". أما المسجد الثاني فقد "تجاوز قدرته الاستيعابية لأعداد المصلين".         
الشبكة الإسلامية

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ردود فعل أمريكية على التسجيل الصوتي الأخير لابن لادن             
واشنطن، الولايات المتحدة (CNN) -- أثار التسجيل الصوتي الأخير المنسوب لزعيم تنظيم القاعدة، أسامة بن لادن، جدلاً وسط العديد من المشرعين الديمقراطيين في الولايات المتحدة، واعتبروه بمثابة مؤشر على إضاعة إدارة الرئيس الأمريكي، جورج بوش، الجهود في العراق عوضاً عن توجيهها بصورة مناسبة لتحطيم تنظيم القاعدة. 
وقال السيناتور الديمقراطي عن ماساشوستيس، جون كيري في مقابلة تلفزيونية "إنه (أي الشريط المنسوب لابن لادن) يشكل فشل هذه الإدارة في القبض عليه.. ويعد هذا الأمر أحد الأسباب التي ينبغي من أجلها استقالة (وزير الدفاع) دونالد رامسفيلد." 
جاء ذلك في إطار مقابلة تلفزيونية أجرتها محطة ABC مع كيري ضمن برنامج This Week. 
وكانت إدارة بوش قد ألقت سابقاً بظلال من الشك على تأكيدات كيري من أنه كان بإمكان الولايات المتحدة القبض على بن لادن في منطقة تورا بورا في أفغانستان بالقرب من الحدود مع باكستان خلال الحرب التي أطاحت بنظام طالبان عام 2001، غير أن التقارير الواردة من المنطقة، وكذلك المحللين أيدوا ما قاله كيري. 
وكان عميل وكالة الاستخبارات الأمريكية السابق، غاري شرون، والذي ساعد في قيادة الجهود للقبض على بن لادن في أواخر عام 2001، قد قال العام الفائت إنه لم يكن لديه "أي شك" بأن بن لادن لجأ إلى جبال تورا بورا أثناء الهجوم الأمريكي. 
من جانبه قال السيناتور الديمقراطي عن ميتشغان، كارل ليفين، الأحد في برنامج Late Edition إنه ينبغي على الأمريكيين "أن يكونوا قلقين بشأن تأثير بن لادن علينا وعلى الإسلام، واتخاذ إجراءات تفيد بأننا قادرين على مواجهة كلاً من تهديداته والتهديدات التي يمثلها." 
وأضاف ليفين قائلاً " أعتقد أننا رفعنا أعيننا عن الكرة عندما قرر الرئيس بوش شن الحرب على العراق بدلاً من القاعدة.. التي هاجمتنا في 11 سبتمبر/أيلول، وزعيمها." 
أما السيناتور الجمهوري عن بنسلفانيا، آرلين سبكتور، فقال إن الولايات المتحدة لا تستطيع العثور على بن لادن أو مساعده أيمن الظواهري "لأن هناك الكثير من الأماكن للاختباء فيها.. وأن كثيراً من الجهود قد بذلت في سبيل ذلك." 
وأضاف سبكتور "لكن بصراحة.. إنني لست راضياً عن أننا لم نتمكن من تقديمه للعدالة وأعتقد أن ذلك يجب أن يكون على رأس أولوياتنا"، مشيراً إلى أنه سيتم القبض عليه يوماً ما. 
من جهته، قال النائب الجمهوري عن ميتشغان ورئيس لجنة الاستخبارات في مجلس النواب، بيت هوكسترا، إن الشريط يشكل جزءاً من جهود تنظيم القاعدة المتواصل والمتطور في الاتصال، مشيراً إلى أن ذلك يأتي في إطار الحرب المتعلقة بكسب عقول وقبول المسلمين المعتدلين. 
أما النائب الديمقراطي عن كاليفورنيا، جين هارمن، فقالت في تصريح لشبكة "فوكس نيوز"، إن الشريط يذكرنا بأنه مرت أربع سنوات على 11 سبتمبر/أيلول وأن أسامة بن لادن ما زال أكبر مطلوب في التاريخ و" أننا غير قادرين على العثور عليه، والسبب الجزئي وراء ذلك هو حربنا في العراق." 
وقالت أيضاً إن الشريط المنسوب لابن لادن يذكرنا بأن تنظيم القاعدة "والمنظمات الشبيهة بها" تشكل تهديد في مختلف أنحاء العالم. 
وأضافت قائلة " إن التحدي بالنسبة لنا هو أن ننشر قيمنا هناك.. وأن علينا أن نحكم بحكم القانون.. ولا يمكننا أن نرسل رسالة تظهرنا بأننا أشرار مثل الذين هاجمونا."        
شبكة أنا المسلم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

د. محمد عابد الجابري
آليات تشويه صورة العرب في الإعلام الغربي         
العقل الأوروبي لا يعرف الإثبات إلا من خلال النفي، وبالتالي لا يتعرف إلى (الأنا) إلا من خلال (الآخر). ومن هنا فهو لا يستطيع التفكير في المستقبل إلا من خلال (سيناريوهات) يرسم فيها لنفسه (الآخر).. العدو المنتظر.
يمكن للباحث السيكولوجي أن يلتمس لخطاب (الخوف من الاسلام في وسائل الإعلام الغربية دوافع دفينة في الرغبات التي لا يريد الخطاب الغربي التعبير عنها صراحة، والتي تنبع من حاجات أشبه بالحاجات البيولوجية بالنسبة إلى اللاشعور الفردي، مثل الحاجة إلى البترول والرغبة في استمرار الهيمنة عليه، والحاجة إلى المهاجرين المتناقضة مع الرغبة في التخلص منهم تحت ضغط هواجس اقتصادية أو عنصرية، والحاجة إلى بقاء العالم العربي والاسلامي قائماً كـ(آخر) لابد منه والرغبة في أن يظل مشتتاً متخلفاً تابعاً.. وهنا نكون أمام ميكانيزم سيكولوجي من تلك الميكانيزمات التي تمكن الرغبات الدفينة من الإفلات من رقابة (الأنا) تحت غطاء من الأغطية المقبولة، وهو هنا (الاسلام) الذي كان طوال عصور من التاريخ الأوروبي يمثل (الآخر) للأنا المسيحية.
قد يفيد هذا النوع من التفسير في الخروج بالظاهرة التي نحن بصددها من عمومية وضبابية ولا موضوعية الخطاب الإعلامي إلى دائرة البحث الاركيولوجي، أقصد حفريات المعرفة، وذلك بالبحث عن الآليات الايبيستيمولوجية التي تجعل رقابة (الأنا)، رقابة العقل الغربي، تضعف إلى الدرجة التي تجعل الخوف المبني على أوهام شيئاً يعامل كما يعامل المعطى الواقعي. إن هذا يحيلنا إلى أمر هام أعتقد أن الانشغال به صار ضرورياً اليوم وغداً، وهو فحص آليات العقل الأوروبي الراهن، العقل المنتج للخطاب الإعلامي المعاصر والواقع تحت تأثيره في الآن نفسه. وفيما يلي ملاحظات أولية سريعة في هذا المجال:
1 ـ لعل أول ما يلفت نظر الباحث، الذي ينتمي إلى ثقافة أخرى غير الثقافة الأوروبية، وهو يبحث عن تفسير لذلك النوع الذي عرضنا له من الخطاب الذي ينتجه العقل الأوروبي عن الاسلام، هو أن العقل الأوروبي لا يعرف الإثبات إلا من خلال النفي، وبالتالي لا يتعرف إلى (الأنا) إلا عبر (الآخر). وهذا شيء معروف في الفكر الأوروبي منذ القدم. ففي الفلسفة اليونانية لم يستطع بارمينيدس الكلام على (الوجود) إلا من خلال طرح (اللاوجود) ولا الحديث عن المتناهي إلا من خلال (اللامتناهي). وعندما قام تلميذه زينون الأيلي للدفاع عن أطروحاته بنى حججه على فكرة (أن كل سَلب تعيّن). وسيأتي سبينوزا في العصر الحديث ليؤكد العكس فيقول: (إن كل تعيّن سلب). ولم يفعل هيغل شيئاً آخر سوى أنه جمع بين فكرة زينون وفكرة سبينوزا ليؤسس الديالكتيك عليهما: (كل تعيّن سلب وكل سلب تعيّن)، وهذا النوع من الترابط بينهما هو الذي يصنع التركيب.
ومن هنا أهمية النفي عنده وفي التقليد الفلسفي الأوروبي عموماً: فالإثبات لا يقوم إلا عبر النفي والأنا لا تتحدد إلا عبر الآخر، وكما قال سارير: (الآخر ضروري لوجودي). وبكيفية عامة فالعقل الأوروبي لا يرى العالم إلا من خلال تقابل الأطراف، كتقابل الأنا والآخر. وهكذا وسواء تعلق الأمر بالمثالية (هيغل) أو بالمادية (ماركس) أو بالوجودية (سارتر)، أو بغيرها من مذاهب الفكر الأوروبي، فإن الوجود، ميتافيزيقياً كان أو اجتماعياً أو سيكولوجياً، ينظر إليه على أنه صراع بين أضداد. بل إن اللاهوت المسيحي نفسه يحكمه التقابل بين (الخطيئة) و(الخلاص)، بين (الأب) و(الابن) .. الخ.
أما على صعيد التعرف إلى الهوية في الفكر الأوروبي فإن الباحث يستطيع أن يجد من الأمثلة ما يؤكد هذا (الثابت) في طريقة التعرف إلى الأنا في الرؤية الأوروبية للعالم: وهكذا فمنذ اليونان والرومان و(المواطن) يعرف إلى هويته من خلال (العبد) داخلياً و(البرابرة) خارجياً. أما المسيحية فلم تكن تتعرف إلى نفسها خلال القرون الوسطى إلا من خلال وضعها (الاسلام) كآخر خصم وعدو.
أما في العصر الحديث ومع انتشار الرحلات والاستكشافات الجغرافية. وذيوع الفكر العلماني في القرن الثامن عشر والتاسع عشر، فإن ثنائية (الشرق) و(الغرب) أصبحت تحكم حديث الأوروبي عن نفسه، وهكذا أصبح الغرب لا يتعرف إلى نفسه إلا من خلال الصورة التي يبنيها لنفسه عن (الآخر): الشرق. واستمرت هذه الثنائية في التعمق داخل الوجدان الأوروبي إلى درجة أن مفكراً انجليزياً لم يستطع تحديد (العرب) إلا بقوله: (الشرق شرق والغرب غرب ولن يلتقيا). وكان الشرق يعني: الشرق الأوسط والشرق الأقصى.
وعندما قام الاتحاد السوفياتي بعد ثورة 1917م حلّ (الآخر) الشيوعي محل الآخر (الشرق)، فصار الغرب يتعرف إلى نفسه من خلال نقيضه الاقتصادي الاجتماعي: العالم الشيوعي كان الذي يمتد انطلاقاً من أوروبا الشرقية. وهكذا حل لفظ Est (الشرق الجغرافي النسبي) محل Orient (المشرق: الشرق الأوسط والشرق الأقصى)، كما حل بالمقابل لفظ Ouest محل Occident، فصار الغرب يتعرف إلى نفسه من خلال الآخر الـEst الذي يعني شرق أوروبا والاتحاد السوفياتي.. الخ. وهانحن نرى اليوم ثنائية شمال/ جنوب تحل محل ثنائية غرب/ شرق بعد أن لم يعد (الشرق) قابلاً للتوظيف في التعرف إلى الأنا (الغرب) بعد سقوط الشيوعية. وكما استعمل العقل الأوروبي الجهات الجغرافية المتقابلة للتعرف إلى ذاته، استعان بالألوان أيضاً للغرض نفسه. وهكذا فـ(الآخر) هو تارة (الخطر الأصفر) وتارة (الخطر الأحمر)، وها نحن نسمع اليوم عن (الخطر الأخضر) = (الاسلام).. وفي جميع الأحوال يسكت الأنا عن لونه (الأبيض).
ومن المصادفات التاريخية أن الشيوعية سقطت في وقت برزت فيه على السطح في بلاد الاسلام تيارات معارضة للحكومات رفعت شعار (الاسلام) بعد أن لم يعد هناك شعار آخر قادر على تعبئة الجماهير، بعد تراجع شعار (القومية العربية)، بعد هزيمة 1967م وأفول نجم الماركسية والطفرة اليسارية التي انطلقت مع أيار/ مايو 1968م في أوروبا وأميركا. ولابد من التفكير هنا بأن الغرب كان يعتبر (الاسلام) حليفاً له في صراعه ضد الشيوعية. ولابد من التذكير كذلك بأن الغرب لم يكن يرى في ثورة الخميني ضد لاشاه، ولا في الإخوان المسلمين في مصر أيام جمال عبدالناصر ما يحمله على النظر إلى (الاسلام) كـ(آخر) عدو، بل بالعكس لقد وجد الخميني في فرنسا مركزاً للدعاية والاتصال، ولم تر فيه الولايات المتحدة ذلك الخصم الذي يستحق أن تغامر بالوقوف ضده وتراهن على الشاه بمساندته مساندة حقيقية. ومثل ذلك يقال عن الهجرة والمهاجرين، فالمسألة كانت قائمة منذ مدة ولم يكن ينظر إليها على أنها ذات علاقة بـ(الاسلام). وكذلك الشأن في (الإرهاب)، فلقد نفذت فصائل من المقاومة الفلسطينية في السبعينات عمليات خارج فلسطين، كخطف الطائرات وتفجير قنابل في أوروبا نفسها، مع ذلك لم تربط هذه العمليات لا بـ(الاسلام) ولا بـ(العرب) جملة، بل ربطت بحركات معروفة بأسمائها وقادتها.
وإذاً فالحملة على الاسلام اليوم هي عملية من قبيل (كل سلب تعيّن)، بمعنى أن الغرب لم يعد قادراً على التعرف إلى نفسه، بعد انهيار خصمه الشيوعية إلا من خلال تنصيب (الاسلام) كـ(آخر) جديد. وكما يفعل العقل الغربي دائماً، فهو عندما يتخذ طرفاً ما (آخر) له، يبنيه بناء جديداً، بل يصنعه صنعاً ليضمنه جميع أنواع (السلب) ـ أو النفي ـ التي تمكنه من تحديد هويته هو ايجابياً. وهكذا يصبح (الاسلام) وعاء لكل ما لا يرغب فيه الغرب ولكل ما يخاف منه، وبالتالي فالاسلام كـ(آخر) يعني في الوقت نفسه (العرب) بوصفهم مصدر تهديد محتمل لتزود الغرب بالنفط، ويضم (المهاجرين) بوصفهم مصدر تهديد محتمل على مستوى التركيب السكاني لأوروبا، كما يضم (الإرهاب) بوصفه يهدد الغرب ومصالحه في العالم العربي الاسلامي.. الخ. وهكذا فكما صنع المستشرقون (الشرق) ليكون (الآخر) للغرب في القرن الماضي، كما أوضح ذلك بجلاء ادوارد سعيد هاهي وسائل الإعلام الغربية تصنع (الاسلام) وتبني صورته بالشكل الذي يمكن أن يجعله يقوم بوظيفة (الآخر). وإذاً فـ(الاسلام) اليوم في وسائل الإعلام الغربية اسلام مُسَلمَن (islamise) إن صح التعبير، كما كان شرق المستشرقين مشرقنا orientalise، حسب تعبير ادوارد سعيد.
2 ـ هذا من جهة، ومن جهة أخرى لابد من الاشارة هنا إلى آلية أخرى من آليات العقل الأوروبي في صنع صورة الاسلام في الوقت الحاضر، أقصد آلية صنع السيناريوهات. إن العقل الأوروبي لم يعد يرى المستقبل من خلال ما ينبغي أن يكون (اليوتوبيا) ولا من خلال ما سيكون ضرورة (الحتمية التاريخية)، بل إنه يراه اليوم نظرة (ليبرالية) قوامها وضع سيناريوهات، أي استعراض الإمكانيات المحتملة واختيار السيناريو (الأقرب) إلى التحقق. وعملية (اختيار الأقرب) تحددها في كل وقت هواجس الحاضر ومشاغله، وقد تشجع عليها رواسب وذكريات دفينة. وهكذا فبمجرد ما تبين أن الاتحاد السوفياتي آخذ في الانهيار، حتى بادر المحللون إلى وضع السيناريوهات لمعرفة مَن يمكن أن يحل محل الشيوعية كـ(آخر) عدو للغرب في عالم الغد، وكأنه من الضروري أن يكون للغرب عدو، وكأن الأنا الغربي سيظل هوية فارغة إذا لم يوضع في مقابلة طرف (آخر) يتعرف من خلاله إلى نفسه. وبطبيعة الحال فإن واضع السيناريو، عندما يرى انهيار الشيوعية وإقبال روسيا والصين على تبني النظام الرأسمالي والاندماج في (الاقتصاد العالمي) الذي هيمن عليه الغرب.. وعندما يكون صاحب السيناريو يصدر في تصوراته من ذاكرة تاريخية ومخزون ثقافي يكرس ثنائية المسيحية/ الاسلام، والشرق/ الغرب، فإنه ينزلق بسرعة إلى ترشيح (الاسلام) لمنصب (الآخر) العدو للغرب. ويغريه على هذا الترشيح إمكانية توظيف (العرب) –أصحاب النفط- وقضية (المهاجرين) وظاهرة (الإرهاب) والكثرة العددية للمسلمين والقوة التعبوية للاسلام كشعار.. الخ، توظيف كل ذلك في إعطاء مضمون لهذا (الآخر) الجديد الذي لابد من أن يكون مملوءاً غنياً بجميع أنواع السلب التي تتعين بها 0الأنا) الغربية والتي تمكنها من الشعور بالامتلاء والغنى.          
*المصدر : مسألة الهوية (العروبة والاسلام ..والغرب)/مركز دراسات الوحدة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

رسم يشبه المحجبات بالخنازير يثير غضب شديد فى تركيا         
أنقرة :مازالت قضية الحجاب تتسبب في أزمات سياسية واجتماعية في تركيا التي يعتنق غالبية سكانها الدين الإسلامي، حيث ترى بعض القوى السياسية اليسارية والقومية في انتشار ظاهرة الحجاب تهديدا لعلمانية الدولة التركية "الحديثة" التي أسسها مصطفى أتاتورك في عام 1924. 
ومن الأزمات المتعلقة بالحجاب والتي أثارت غضبا حتى ضمن أوساط علمانية رسما كاريكتريا نشر مؤخرا في أكبر الصحف التركية صورت فيه المحجبات على أنهن خنازير، مما سبب غضب الكثير من أعضاء الحكومة التركية المتزوجين من نساء محجبات. 
وقد عبر رئيس نقابة العمل والصحة بتركيا مصطفى باشي أوغلو عن بالغ غضبه من هذا الكاريكاتير بالقول "إذا كانت نية تورهان سلجوك إظهار المحجبات على أنهن خنازير فأنا بدوري أقول بأن النية تمثل صاحبها تماما".  
وبحسب صحيفة "الوطن" الأمريكية، فقد دان كذلك حزب "الوطن الأم" اليميني التركي بشدة الرسم الكاريكاتيري المنشور في صحيفة "جمهورييت" التركية التي تأسست عام 1924، وطالب الحزب اليميني في بيان الرسام الكاريكاتوري تورهان سلجوك الاعتذار للمحجبات عن هذه الكاريكاتير الذي وصفه بـ"الاستفزازي". 
وجاء في البيان "من الواضح أن المحرضين والمستفزين باشروا عملهم من جديد.. ونحن نحذر سلجوك من أن يستغل قيم الدولة وشعبها من أجل تحقيق الشهرة لنفسه فهذا الكاريكاتير فيه احتقار واضح للمحجبات بقدر ما فيه استفزاز وتحريض". 
وندد البيان بالرسم الكاريكاتيري "لأنه يفتقر إلى روح الدعابة كما أنه يفتقر إلى التقدير والاحترام ولا علاقة له بحرية التفكير أو التعبير ولا يمكن ايجاد مبرر ديمقراطي له".         
تاريخ التحديث : 4/25/2006 11:46:51 AM      
moheet.com

----------


## محمد 999

ماشاء الله عليك
الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه 
ومشكور ابو عبدالله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> ماشاء الله عليك
> الله يعطيك الصحه والعافيه 
> ومشكور ابو عبدالله

   
الله يعافيك ،
وأشكر لك مرورك على مواضيعي ،
وأرجو أن أشرف بمشاركاتك دائماً.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

63% من الأمريكيين لايمانعون التصويت لرئيس مسلم     
واشنطن: أظهر استطلاع أجريَّ لقياس موقف الرأي العام الأميركي من ديانة المرشحين السياسيين، أن الأميركيين يفضلون التصويت لمرشحين سياسيين متدينين أكثر من رغبتهم في التصويت لمرشحين مُلحدين.
كما أظهر الاستطلاع نفسه أن 63 في المائة من الأميركيين لا يعارضون التصويت لمرشح مسلم لرئاسة الولايات المتحدة، بحسب بيان من مجلس العلاقات الاسلامية الاميركية (كير) .
وقد سأل الاستطلاع الذي أجرته شركة «إبسوس ريد» لاستطلاعات الرأي واطلعت جريدة الشرق الاوسط على نسخة منه ، وأعلنته شركة كان وست الإعلامية، المشاركين فيه، عما إذا كانوا سيقبلون التصويت لمرشح رئاسي أميركي ينتمي لحزب يفضلونه ويحمل أفكارا ورؤى سياسية يرغبونها إذا كان هذا المرشح إنجليكيا أو مسلما أو ملحدا، ذكر 64 في المائة من المشاركين في الاستطلاع أنهم سوف يصوتون لمرشح إنجليكي. 
وذكر 63 في المائة من المشاركين أنهم سوف يصوتون لمرشح مسلم، في حين أعرب 52 في المائة من المشاركين في الاستطلاع أنهم سوف يصوتون لمرشح ملحد. وقد أجري الاستطلاع عبر الهاتف يوم 11 و12 ابريل الحالي، على عينة شملت 768 أميركياً.         
تاريخ التحديث : 4/27/2006 10:15:30 AM    
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

د. محمد مفتي/ د. سامي الوكيل
الحرية السياسية الغربية وحق إبداء الرأي في التصور الإسلامي     
أكدت الشريعة الإسلامية على ضمان حق الرعية السياسي، في إبداء الرأي في حدود ما أجاز الشرع. وتختلف الشريعة الإسلامية بذلك جوهرياً عن حرية الرأي السياسي في التصور الغربي، ولذلك سنقوم بإلقاء الضوء على معنى إبداء الرأي، والحرية السياسية في الغرب، لبيان الفروق، بين مفهوم إبداء الرأي في الشرع الإسلامي، وحرية الرأي السياسي في الفكر الغربي، وذلك قبل عرض الأحكام الشرعية الخاصة بممارسة الحقوق السياسية في المجتمع الإسلامي.
تعرف حرية الرأي السياسي في الفكر الغربي بأنها:
قدرة الفرد على التعبير عن آرائه وأفكاره بحرية تامة، بغض النظر عن الوسيلة التي يسلكها، سواء كان ذلك بالاتصال المباشر بالناس، أو الكتابة، أو بواسطة الرسائل البريدية أو البرقية، أو الإذاعة، أو المسرح، أو عن طريق الأفلام السينمائية، أو التلفزيونية، أو الصحف.
وقد نصَّت دساتير معظم الدول الغربية على كفالة حرية الرأي للمواطنين. فقد نص الدستور الأمريكي على كفالة حرية الرأي. وكذلك أكد الدستور الإيطالي على أن ((للجميع حق التعبير بحرية عن آرائهم بالقول والكتابة))، وكذلك الدستور الألماني الذي أكد حرية الرأي للجميع.
ولكن المتتبع لواقع حرية الرأي في الفكر الغربي يجدها قد قيدت بيدين: يتعلق الأول منهما بسيطرة الاحتكارات الرأسمالية الكبرى على وسائل الإعلام، وقدرتها على توجيه الإعلام، والتحكم في مصادر الأخبار والمعلومات. أما الثاني فيتعلق بالقيود التي تفرضها الدولة، بحجة عدم الاعتداء على حريات الآخرين، والمحافظة على الأمن الداخلي، والتي غالباً ما تستخدم كذريعة للحد من قدرة الأفراد على التعبير عن آرائهم.
كما عمدت الأنظمة الغربية إلى وضع قيود أخرى على حرية الرأي، منها تجريم الرأي، فعلى الرغم مما تؤكده:
النظرية الديموقراطية من أن قيود الحريات ـ ولا سيّما ما اتصل منها بحرية الرأي ـ لا تستوحي من الاعتبارات، إلا ما كان متصلاً بحماية أمن الجماعة ونظامها المادي، تكذبه التشريعات الديموقراطية المعاصرة، التي صارت تعاقب على النقد، حتى ولو لم يؤد إلى الإخلال بالأمن، أو تحريض عليه. ويبرز ذلك بصفة خاصة بالنسبة للرأي المعارض لأسس النظام الاجتماعي.
وتنبع حرية الرأي في الغرب من مفهوم الحرية، فهي تتصل اتصالاً وثيقاً بالحرية الشخصية، وما يتفرع عنها، من حرية تكوين النقابات، والجمعيات، وحرية الاجتماعات.
ومن قاعدة حرية الرأي، المستمدة من الحرية الفردية، تنبع فكرة الحرية السياسية، التي تجعل للفرد حرية تبني ما شاء من آراء ومعتقدات سياسية، وحرية تكوين الجماعات والأحزاب، حول الأفكار التي يعتنقها الأفراد. وذلك لأن حرية الرأي تعني لدى الغرب:
حق الإنسان في أن يعتنق الآراء التي يشاء، وذلك في أي شأن من الشؤون: في السياسة، والدين، والاجتماع، والعلم، والثقافة.
والحرية الفكرية في المنظور الغربي، تبيح للأفراد تبني ما شاؤوا من معتقدات، شريطة عدم إضرارها بالآخرين، وقد أكد ((جون ستيوارت ميل)) هذا المعنى بقوله:
فمهما كان اعتقاد الشخص راسخاً في كذب رأي ما، بل وفي ضرر نتائجه ـ بل وفي فساده أخلاقياً وإلحاده ... فإنه مع ذلك يدعي العصمة، إذ أحال دون الاستماع إلى ما يقال في الدفاع عن هذا الرأي، حتى لو كان مؤيداً من الرأي العام في بلده أو في عصره.
ومن هذا المنطلق، تصبح الحرية السياسية وسيلة، يتمكن بها المرء من إبراز حقوقه السياسية، والفكرية، في مواجهة النظام، والحد من سلطة الحاكم، عن طريق السماح بإبراز رأي الأفراد مطلقاً، وتكوين الأحزاب والنقابات.
أضف إلى ذلك، أن الحرية السياسية في الفكر الغربي مستمدة من كون الشعب مصدر السلطات، وصاحب السيادة. ولذلك لا يفرق الكتاب الغربيون، بين الحقوق السياسية الناجمة عن الاشتراك في الجماعة، مثل حق الانتخاب، والتصويت، وبين الحرية السياسية، لأن مصدر الحقوق ومصدر الحرية واحد وهو سيادة الشعب. فالشعب هو الذي يحدد الحقوق والواجبات، والحريات الممنوحة للأفراد والسلطة المخولة للحكام. ولذلك ترتبط الحرية السياسية في الفكر الغربي بعدة حقوق، منها: حق المساهمة في السيادة الشعبية، وهي تنطلق من أن إرادة الشعب مصدر سلطة الحكومة، والتي تجعل لكافة المواطنين الحق في الإسهام في إدارة شؤون الدولة، وتقلد المناصب، بصرف النظر عن الدين، أو اللون، أو الجنس. كما ترتبطن كذلك، بحق التصويت ومنها التصويت على القوانين، تعبيراً عن الإرادة العامة، التي تقتضي أخذ رأي الشعب في تعديل القوانين القائمة، أو وضع قوانين جديدة.
ومن هذا العرض لمصدر الحقوق السياسية في الغرب، يتبين خطأ جعل الحرية السياسية قاعدة يبنى عليها السلوك السياسي في الدولة الإسلامية. فالسيادة في الدولة الإسلامية بيد الشرع، والشعب ليس في يده صلاحية إقرار الحقوق والواجبات لأنها مقررة شرعاً. كما أن استعارة مفهوم الحرية السياسية الغربي يؤدي إلى خلط في المفاهيم، حيث حدد الإسلام أطراً شرعية لممارسة الحقوق السابقة، كالبيعة الشرعية مثلاً في حق اختيار الحاكم. كما أوجب الإسلام الأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر، وبذلك ربط بين حق إبداء الرأي، وبين ما يجب على المسلم القيام به، حين يستشعر قيام أمر مخالف للشرع، مما يؤكد المسؤولية الفردية، ويدعم المواقف الفردية والجماعية المتصدية للانحراف عن المنهج الشرعي. وبناءً على ذلك ميّز الإسلام في حقوق تولي المناصب السياسية والأعمال السياسية، بين الأفراد بقدر التزامهم بالعقائد، وبالأحكام الشرعية. ومن هنا لا يجيز الإسلام تولية الكافر، أو المسلم الفاسق الإمارة، كما جعل الشورى حقاً للمسلمين دون غيرهم، لارتباط هذه الممارسة السياسية بالعقيدة الإسلامية، وأجاز سماع رأي غير المسلمين، من رعايا الدولة، لدفع أي مظلمة تقع عليهم.
ومن هذا المنطلق، يتضح أن إبداء الرأي ليس منطلقاً من حرية فردية، تدفع المرء إلى تبنيه أو رفضه، لكونه مرتبطاً بالشرع الموجب للأمر بالمعروف والنهي عن المنكر. ولعل هذا يفسر جرأة الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم على قول حق دون تحفظ، حيث استوعب الصحابة الإطار الشرعي، المنظم لإبداء الرأي في حدود واجب الأمر بالمعروف، والمناصحة للحكام، واتخذوه منهجاً، ووسيلة، لتقويم الحاكم والمحافظة على القيم الإسلامية، والأحكام الإسلامية، مطبقة في واقع الحياة. ولقد أكد الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم هذا المعنى، فقد جاء عن أبي بكر (رض) قوله في أول خطبة له بعد توليه الخلافة:
يا أيها الناس، إنما أنا مثلكم، وإني لا أدري لعلكم ستكلفوني، ما كان رسول الله (ص) يطيق، إن الله اصطفى محمداً على العالمين، وعصمه من الآفات، وإنما أنا متبع ولست بمبتدع، فإن استقمت فتابعوني، وإن زغت فقوّموني.
لقد كان الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، يدركون حدود الشرع المنظم لأمر الدولة، الذي دفع أبا بكر (رض) إلى قوله: ((إنما أنا مثلكم))، وإلى طلبه من الصحابة أن ((يطيعوه)) إن هو التزم الشرع منهجاً، وأن ((يقوّموه)) إن زاغ عنه، لتتحقق سيادة الشرع على الحاكم والمحكوم.
ومن الجرأة على قول الحق ما ذكره الطبري من أن عمر (رض) سأل سلمان الفارسي (رض): ((أملك أنا أم خليفة؟))، فأجابه سلمان بكلمة حق بقوله: ((إن أنت جبيت من أرض المسلمين درهماً أو أقل أو أكثر، ثم وضعته في غير حقه، فأنت ملك غير خليفة)).
ومن الأمور الدالة على أن إبداء الرأي مرتبط بالإطار الشرعي، ما ذكره الطبري من أن عمر (رض) قال للصحابة يوماً:
أما والله لوددت أني وإياكم في سفينة في لجة البحر، تذهب بنا شرقاً وغرباً، فلن يعجز الناس أن يولوا رجلاً منهم، فإن استقام اتبعوه، وإن جنف قتلوه، فقال طلحة: وما عليك لو قلت: إن يعوج عزلوه، فقال: لا، القتل أنكى لمن بعده.
يتضح من ذلك، أن الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، عرفوا حق الأمة في اختيار الإمام، وتوليته المنصب، ومراقبته، ومحاسبته، وفقاً للإطار الشرعي المنظم لذلك، استجابة للشرع، المؤكد على ضرورة المناصحة، والأمر بالمعروف، والنهي عن المنكر. ولذلك لا يجوز الربط بين إبداء الرأي في الإسلام، ((والحرية)) التي قد تدفع المرء إلى قول الحق، أو عدمه، وإلى تبني الخير، أو رفضه، من منطلقات فردية مصلحية. ويؤكد هذا المعنى أن الإسلام لم يأت مطلقاً بحكم ((الحرية السياسية))، وإنما أتى بأحكام ثابتة، كالوجوب، والحرمة، والندب، والإباحة، تتعلق بالأطر والممارسات السياسية في المجتمع الإسلامي. والأصل في الأفعال أنها مقيدة بالشرع، قال تعالى: (فلا وربك لا يؤمنون حتى يحكموك فيما شجر بينهم ثم لا يجدوا في أنفسهم حرجاً مما قضيت ويسلموا تسليماً) النساء/ 65.
ولذلك فإبداء الرأي الذي أباحه الشرع مقيد بالأطر الشرعية، التي وضعها الإسلام، والتي لا يجوز للمسلم تجاوزها. وعليه فالحرية السياسية، التي تبيح للمرء من منطلق الحرية الشخصية، إبداء رأيه، وفق معتقداته الذاتية، مرفوض أصلاً، لكن الإنسان في الإسلام مقيد بالشريعة، ولا يسمح له مطلقاً بالمناداة بآراء كفر، كالشيوعية، والإلحاد، وما شابهها، من أحكام كفر. ومن هذا المنطلق أيضاً، لا يجيز الإسلام تكوين الجماعات، والأحزاب السياسية التي تبنى على مفاهيم عقائدية مخالفة للشرع.
ومما سبق يتبين خطأ ما يؤكده بعضهم من منطلق الحرية السياسية الغربي، بأن الأمة في الإسلام مصدر السلطات، وأن ((أهم الحقوق التي يجب أن تمنحها الأمة حتى تكون مصدراً للسلطات، أن يكون لأفرادها الحق في اختيار الحاكم، والحق في مراقبته ومحاسبته)) وكذلك يظهر عدم صحة الرأي القائل بأن النظام السياسي الإسلامي يجعل:
معنى الحرية السياسية: أن يكون الشعب، هو صاحب الكلمة العليا في شؤون الحكم، ويتم ذلك بالمشاركة في مسؤولية الحكم ـ سواء بطريق مباشر أو عن طريق ممثليه ـ ويتمثل ذلك في حق الأمة في اختيار الحاكم، وفي مراقبته ومحاسبته على أعماله، وفي مشاركته في الحكم، وفي عزله إذا حاد عن الطريق القويم، أو إذا خالف ما فوضته الأمة فيه.
حيث بنيت الآراء السابقة على افتراض أن الأمة مصدر السيادة، وعلى فكرة الديموقراطية الغربية، سواء المباشرة، منها أم النيابية. في حين جعل الإسلام السيادة بيد الشرع، وقرر للأفراد حقوقاً، وألزمهم بواجبات محددة، وجعل من ضمن الحقوق السياسية للأفراد حق اختيار الحاكم ومراقبته ومحاسبته.
كما يظهر جلياً خطأ مَن يؤكد بأن الحرية السياسية جزء من الدين حيث أكد سعدي أبو جيب بأن الحرية السياسية في الإسلام لا حد لها إلا قيدين: عدم الخروج على أحكام الشرع، وعدم الإضرار بمصلحة الجماعة أو الدولة، ومع ذلك يقول:
ولكن الذي أحب أن أنوه به في هذا المقام، أن القيود التي تفرض على ممارسة الحرية السياسية، رعاية لمصلحة الأمة والدولة، إنما هي قيود عارضة وطارئة، لأنها لم تفرض أصلاً إلا بمقتضى قاعدة الضرورة، ودفع أشد الضررين ... وكلها قواعد استثنائية ...
والذي نود تأكيده في هذا المقام، هو أن القاعدة التي تبنى عليها الحياة السياسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية في الدولة الإسلامية، مقيدة بالشرع، وليست منطلقة من فكرة الحرية السياسية، وذلك لأن الحرية السياسية تفترض سيادة الشعب، والتي يرفضها الإسلام، حيث يجعل السيادة بيد الشرع. هذا بالإضافة إلى أن إبداء الرأي الذي أباحه الشرع، وأوجبه في بعض الحالات، يختلف في شكله ومضمونه عن الحرية الفكرية، في المنظور الغربي، التي تبيح للأفراد تبني ما شاؤوا من معتقدات، شريطة عدم إضرارها بالآخرين.
حيث إن إبداء الرأي في الإسلام هو واجب شرعي على المسلم، وحق له كذلك. كما أن الإسلام يقرر أحكاماً شرعية، تنظم الممارسات السياسية، أهمها: جعل الأمر بالمعروف، والنهي عن المنكر، والدعوة إلى الخير، فرض على المسلمين أفراداً وجماعات، وأوجب على الدولة تمكينهم من مزاولتها، ومنع التقصير فيها، وأن تضمن لهم حق إبداء الرأي في حدود ما أجاز الشرع. ومن هذا المنطلق تمتاز الدولة الإسلامية بكونها الدولة الوحيدة، التي ينص دستورها الشرعي على الأمر بالمعروف، والنهي عن المنكر،كأمر وجوبي، فضلاً عن كونه حقاً سياسياً للمسلمين.    
balagh.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

صورة العربي في الغرب    
عادل علي  
مما لا شك فيه أن ظاهرة التعصب الحضاري، لازمت عصور التطور التي مرت على مختلف الحضارات الانسانية القديمة والمعاصرة، وإن كانت هذه الظاهرة ترتفع أو تنخفض بين مكان وآخر.
ومنذ أن تفرعت العلوم الانسانية عن الفلسفات الوضعية القديمة، ظهر اتجاه بين عدد كبير من المفكرين والمثقفين ووصل إلى بعض السياسييين، لدراسة المكونات السلوكية النفسية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية والعقيدية توصلاً إلى رسم صورة عن شخصية شعب ما من الشعوب.
وغالباً ما كانت تخالط هذه الصورة أو تتداخل معها العوامل السلبية أو الإيجابية التي تسم العلاقات بين شعبين، وهي بأي حال عوامل تخرج من رحم المصالح الذاتية أو المشتركة لهذين الشعبين وتتصف بالآنية أو الوقتية.
تؤكد هذه المسألة مقولة هامة تدخل في إطار علم النفس الاجتماعي وعلوم الأنماط الاجتماعية وهي أن (النسبية) تقوم مقام العدسة في الآلة التي تستخدم لالتقاط صورة عامة أو تفصيلية لشخصية شعب من الشعوب. فلا مكان على الاطلاق لتحكم الأفكار النمطية الثابتة في رسم هذه الصورة.
إذ، هل يمكن تجاهل التطور التاريخي الذي لابد وأن يمر به كل مجتمع من المجتمعات؟
وهل يجوز إسقاط المستجدات الثقافية والاجتماعية والاقتصادية عند رسم الصورة الشخصية لأي شعب؟
وهل من المعقول إهمال التحولات السياسية التي تفرض نفسها على كل شعب، في كل مرحلة تاريخية؟
ـ مسؤولية الغرب:
على العكس تماماً من هذه القواعد، تشكلت صورة (العربي) في ذهنية الغرب.
منذ قرون عدة رسم الغرب صورة ذهنية معنوية سيئة عن العرب، محكومة بنمطية ثابتة، جامدة، لا تاريخية، ولا متبدلة، كانت نتيجة أساسية من نتائج الحروب الصليبية وما رافقها من صراعات دموية زادت الحقد في النفوس. ثم أسهم في إبراز خطوطها، علاقة الاحتكاك الدائم بين العرب والغرب من خلال السيطرة الاستعمارية الغربية، حيث شهدت المنطقة العربية ثورات عدة ضد المستعمرين الغربيين، أدت في مرحلة من المراحل إلى إجبارهم على حمل عصيهم على كواهلهم والرحيل عن هذه الأرض كاظمي الغيظ.
ثم استمرت حركة الصراع القومي العربي والعنصري الصهيوني في المنطقة، فزادت بمداخلاتها الغربية الاستعمارية الحديثة، وبالحرب النفسية والدعائية الصهيونية ضد العرب من قتامة صورة (العربي) في ذهنية الغرب.
ـ المنطق الأوروبي:
يتميز التعصب الحضاري الغربي ضد العرب، بنهجين يبسط كل منهما منطقه على رقعة من العالم الغربي.
النهج الأول، يبرز في أوروبا، حيث تكونت الصورة السيئة للعرب فيها، منذ العصور الوسطى، بتأثير من ثلاث تيارات بلورت الفكر والسياسة في أوروبا:
1 ـ الاتجاه الانساني البرجوازي، الذي يجهد في تقديم المبررات لمشروعية السيطرة الحضارية على (الآخر) ـ أي ما يسمونه الشعوب المتخلفة ـ ، انطلاقاً من النظرية التي يعتمدها، والتي تقول بأن الناس متساوين ولكنهم ليسوا متشابهين.
2 ـ الاتجاه الماركسي، وهو من خلال إغفاله للعوامل غير الاقتصادية في صياغة السلوك الانساني، قصّر في فهم الصورة القومية للعرب، التي لا يمكن بأي حال من الأحوال أن تدرس على ضوء بعض المقولات الماركسية المحددة كموضوعة (النمط الآسيوي للإنتاج) أو (التكوينات قبل الرأسمالية).
فالمجتمع العربي عموماً، لم يمر بالمراحل التقليدية التي حددتها الماركسية للتطور بدءاً بالمشاعية البدائية مروراً بالمجتمع العبودي فالمجتمع الإقطاعي فالرأسمالية فالاشتراكية.
3 ـ الاتجاه البنيوي، الذي أقر بتنظيم الروابط الاجتماعية التي يصطنعها الناس في مجتمعاتهم المختلفة، وبالتالي أعاد القيمة المعنوية نسبياً للعقليات غير الغربية، حيث تبلورت نظرة شبه موضوعية (للآخر)، وهو هنا كل ما هو منتم للعالم الثالث ومنه العرب.
ـ مؤثرات الاستشراق:
وعلى أي حال، فإن الأثر الأكبر لتحديد النظرة القريبة نحو العرب، ساهمت به حركة الاستشراق بمختلف مراحلها وتوجهاتها.
فقد صاحب الاستشراق الغربي الحركة الاستعمارية الغربية وكان ملتزماً أميناً بتوجهاتها العسكرية ومصالحها السياسية والاقتصادية ومخططاتها التبشيرية، على الرغم من ارتفاعه إلى مستوى الفعل الثقافي، وبالتالي فإن المستشرقين عندما اضطلعوا بمهمة نقل صورة العرب، نقلوها بما يتوافق مع السياق الذي سارت به الحركة الاستعمارية انطلاقاً من الحملات الصليبية.
وبالرغم من محاولات البعض التقليل من مساوئ حركة الاستشراق، فإن دراسة إحصائية فرنسية، تظهر أن صورة العرب السيئة عند الشعوب الأوروبية كوّنها الرحالة والصحفيون الغربيون الذين زاروا المنطقة العربية في العقود الأخيرة.
إلى جانب ذلك، فإن نظريات الانتروبولوجيين الأوروبيين، انطلقت أساساً من النتائج التي صاغها تيار الاستشراق. فالانتروبولوجيا بمختلف مراحلها ومدارسها (وهي رؤية الغربي للآخر الذي يجري استكشافه تمهيداً لاستعماره) ظلت إلى وقت كبير تعتمد على مركزية ثابتة لا تتغير في نظرتها الامبريالية إلى العرب، إلى أن ظهرت في أوروبا بعض الدراسات النقدية بمؤثرات غير غربية.
ـ صورة العربي في أوروبا:
ما هي معالم صورة (العربي) في المعجم الأوروبي ـ الدول الأوروبية الغربية ـ ، الذي يجري اعتماده في الوقت الراهن؟
يصف الأوروبيون العرب بأنهم كسالى، يعانون من القصور الأخلاقي، ويتسمون بالعقم الفكري والضحالة الذهنية، وهو ما يستخلص من كتابات الصحف الأوروبية والصور الكاريكاتورية التي تنشرها عن العرب.
يلخص (بول بالتا) وهو أحد المفكرين الغربيين، نظرة مواطنيه إلى العرب، بالقول إنهم يعتبرونهم (بلا ماض ولا تقاليد، ولا تاريخ، وكأنه ليست لهم حياة يمارسونها، ولا مستقبل يعيشون لتحقيقه).
وتصور كتب التاريخ المدرسية الغربية قيام (شارل مارتل) بصد القوات العربية عام 732 في معركة بواتييه، بأنه انتصار على البرابرة دون أي إشارة للإنجازات الحضارية التي نقلها العرب إلى أوروبا.
ويتداخل هنا الماضي بالحاضر حين ينسحب الموقف الغربي من الصراع العربي-الصهيوني، وهو موقف متأثر بالدعاية الصهيونية، إلى تحديد الموقف من العرب.
فإحدى الصحف الألمانية الغربية علّقت على الفدائيين الذين قاموا بعملية (ميونخ) عام 1972م بقولها: (هل هؤلاء آدميون)؟
ومجلة أوروبية أخرى كتبت تحليلاً تعتبر فيه أن الاستعمار الجديد يتمثل بالعرب. وواضح هنا، أن خلفيات التحليل تتمثل بامتلاك العرب للقوة النفطية، والتي يصفها المواطن الغربي بأنها نعمة لا يستحقها العرب، وتعتبرها الدوائر الاستراتيجية الغربية ـ الأوروبية والأمريكية على السواء ـ بأنها ثروة عالمية لا يحق للعرب الانفراد بتملكها وتوجيه دفة استثمارها وتسويقها.
وعلى هذا الأساس، فإن الحظر البترولي العربي على الغرب، أو التلويج المشروع باستخدام سلاح النفط في معركة قومية عادلة، يسمى في الغرب (الابتزاز البترولي العربي)، وكأنه لا يحق للعرب استخدام قواهم الذاتية لاسترداد حقوقهم لاشرعية.
إضافة إلى ذلك، فإن كل العمليات التي ينفذها العرب ضد منشآت أو أشخاص إسرائيليين توصم بأنها إرهابية والذين قاموا بها إرهابيون، في وقت تنفذ بحق العرب أبشع المجازر التي لم يشهد لها القرن العشرين مثيلاً.
ـ صورة (العربي) في أميركا:
أما في القارة الأمريكية، فإن قتامة صورة العربي والعرب تزداد سواداً، مع ازدياد تأثير الدعاية الصهيونية المضادة، وتجذر الخط الانتروبولوجي الاستعماري ذو الخصائص الأمريكية المميزة.
ويمكن في هذا المجال، استقراء نموذجين للعربي في القارة الأمريكية، الأول في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية والثاني في كندا.
ففي عدد من الدراسات التي أجراها باحثون عرب حول صورة العربي في الكتب المدرسية الثانوية الأمريكية سجل الباحثون عدداً من القواسم المشتركة حول صورة العربي في أميركا، ويمكن تلخيصها بالتالي.
أولاً: عند مناقشة عناصر الصحراء في الكتب المدرسية الأمريكية، يؤكد مؤلفو تلك الكتب منجزات إسرائيل ويتجاهلون منجزات العرب في تغيير الصحراء.
ويغالون في إبراز البداوة كأهم العناصر في الوطن العربي، مع تأكيد العناصر السلبية البدوية كعمليات الإغارة والسلب دون ذكر للأمانة وكرم الضيافة، وإغفال أي تقدم حاصل في أوساط البدو.
ثانياً: تأكيد فقر المزارعين العرب وتصوير المدن العربية بأنها تزخر بالعاطلين عن العمل مع قلة من أصحاب الملايين يركبون السيارات الفارهة. وتصوير المدن والقرى العربية على أنها مليئة بالملايين من الذباب والموبئات، وإغفال ذكر معالم العمران والفن.
ثالثاً: معالجة الاسلام بطريقة هزيلة، وتصوير بعض الشعائر الاسلامية بشكل غريب ومستهجن، وعند الحديث عن المعتقدات الاسلامية، يجري التركيز على الترخيص بتعدد الزوجات والرق دون استيعاب لموقف الاسلام الحقيقي من هذين الموضوعين. وكذلك الحديث عن النزعة العسكرية في الاسلام على اعتبار أن هذا الدين انتشر بقوة السيف، دون النظر إلى مبدأ الإقناع الذي التزمه الاسلام.
إضافة إلى ذلك، تصوير المرأة المسلمة المحجبة بأنها ومحرومة من تقرير مصيرها وتحصيل العلم.
رابعاً: إظهار إسرائيل بأنها البلد الديمقراطي والمتقدم الوحيد في بحر من البلدان العربية والاسلامية، مع إظهار صورة العرب المتخلفة غير القادرة على اللحاق بالتقدم الإسرائيلي.
والجدير بالذكر أن هذه الصورة التي ترسمها الدراسات الأمريكية عن العرب، أمكن إحصائها خلال مرحلة السبعينات وما قبلها، ومع نهاية السبعينات وبداية الثمانينات كانت صورة العربي في الذهنية الأمريكية أكثر بشاعة وقساوة.
وقد لخص أحد التقارير ملامح هذه الصورة، من خلال دراسة إحصائية لما بثته وسائل الإعلام الكندية، المقروءة والمسموعة والمرئية، ـ وهي نسخة طبق الأصل من وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية ـ .
لقد بثت شركات التلفزة الكندية خلال هذه الفترة، مجموعة من المسلسلات الأمريكية الصنع التي عنيت (بتوصيل) صورة (العربي) إلى المشاهد الغربي. ومنها:
ـ مسلسل (فيجاس) وهو من البرامج الأكثر شعبية، يصور العربي على أنه شيخ متعجرف تحيط به مجموعة من الحاشية الفاسدة.
ـ وفي مسلسل (ذي كوديز) الذي بثته شركة (سي.بي.اس) في آب 1979م، يلعب دور المجرمين رجال يرتدون الزي العربي وهم يصرون على رفع أسعار النفط.
ـ وفي 0معركة نجمة كالكيتكا) الذي بثته شركة (أي.تي.في) في آذار 1979م، يقدم البرنامج الاشرار، على أنهم حلفاء من البدو للنازيين، وفي زي العرب.
ـ وفي مسلسل (الجميع في العائلة) تتساءل إحدى شخصيات المسلسل عما إذا كان القاتل (هو موسابين) عربياً ـ الاسلام لا علاقة له بالعرب أو اللغة العربية ـ .
ونفس هذا المنحى، يظهر في مجموعة أخرى من البرامج التلفزيونية ومنها: (اليس) و(حاول أن تكون ذكياً) و(الرجل الخارق) و(المركز الطبي) و(جزيرة الإعلام) و(هاواي خمسة) و(كولومبو).
إن الرجل العربي في هذه المسلسلات والبرامج، يظهر دائماً قبيح الشكل، صاحب أنف معقوف يضع نظارتين سوداوين، وهو محترف للذة أو للغنى. أما المرأة العربية، فهي من الحريم، أو مجرد راقصة أو وسيلة للجنس.
ومما يذكر أنه خلال شهري نيسان وآيار من سنة 1978م، عرض التلفزيون الكندي إعلاناً رسمياً يدعو إلى التخفيض من استهلاك الطاقة، وقد توسل الإعلان الشخصية العربية في زي تقليدي، مع إضافة لمحات شيطانية إليها، تسرق المال عن طريق الاغتصاب وابتزاز الآخرين، وذلك بهدف دفع المواطنين إلى التخفيض من استهلاك الطاقة.
وفي برنامجها المشهور (كما يحدث) أسمت مقدمة البرنامج (برباره فورم) القادة العرب الذين زارتهم ملكة بريطانيا عام 1979م، بأنهم (السيفرز).
وهذه الكلمة بحسب تعريف قاموس أوكسفورد تعني (أشخاص تافهون لا قيمة لهم)، بينما يعرفها قاموس وبستر على أنها (الذي لا وزن له ولا قيمة ولا تأثير).
وبنفس المناسبة، تحدثت المذيعة بسخرية عن العرب (9 شباط 1979م) عندما أشارت إلى (الشرف عند العرب الذين يأكلون أعين الغنم من الماشية).
ـ .. ومسؤوليتنا:
ان هذه الصورة النمطية التقليدية، التي يرسمها الغربي عموماً عن العربي، تنقل بدقة نزعات التعصب الحضاري التي تنتاب الغرب حالياً، بفعل دوافع ذاتية ومؤثرات خارجية، على رغم حالة الفراغ المعنوي والنفسي والفكري التي يعيشها المجتمع الغربي، والتي انعكست تمزقات اجتماعية وتفسخات عائلية وأخلاقية، وأزمات حادة تضرب عصب الفرد والمجموع على السواء.
ومع ذلك، فإن (العربي) بصيغته الفردية أو بالوضع النظامي الرسمي السائد، يتحمل مسؤولية أساسية في تشويه صورته لدى الغربي.
لقد استطاع العرب فرض أنفسهم كقوة عالمية سادسة بعد حرب تشرين عام 1973م التي خاضوها ضد العدو الصهيوني، مما ساعدهم في تحسين صورتهم في الغرب، والانتصاف لشخصيتهم القومية المؤمنة الملتزمة بالقيم الأخلاقية والانسانية. وعند ذلك لم يجد الرئيس الأمريكي حينها (نيكسون) وسيلة أمامه، إلا خرق البروتوكول الأمريكي والخروج من البيت الأبيض لتوديع أحد وزراء الخارجية العرب، إظهاراً لتودده نحوهم.
أما اليوم، فإن حالة الضعف العربي شبه الشامل، وحالة التمزق والصراعات، مسؤولة بدرجة أولى عما يواجهه العرب في الخارج. يساهم في ذلك، الممارسات السيئة التي يقوم بها بعض العرب، في الغرب.
ويكفي في هذا المجال، أنه خلال العام الماضي 1982م والعام الحالي، نقلت وسائل الإعلام الغربية والعربية، سلسلة من الفضائح الأخلاقية والمالية ، خصوصاً في فرنسا ـ كانت تفوح منها روائح عربية وتظهر بينها أسماء عربية، وذلك في وقت شهدت فيه المنطقة العربية أخطر هجمة صهيونية عبر اجتياح لبنان.
وأياً ما كان الأمر، فإن بعض الجهود العربية والأجنبية، لإعادة صياغة الصورة العربية في العقل الغربي، بدأت بالمؤتمر الدولي لتوضيح صورة العرب في الغرب، الذي عقد في لندن عام 1980م بمشاركة باحثين أجانب وعرب، وتبعتها الجهود التي تقوم بها الجمعيات الثقافية الغربية-العربية المشتركة.
وكان الأوروبي برنارد لويس، قد بدأ منذ بداية السبعينات بدراسة مشكلة الأفكار النمطية الثابتة عن العرب في الغرب. وقبل سنوات كتب (ماك جرينفيلد) في مجلة (نيوزويك) الأمريكية يقول: (هناك حلقة مفرغة، ومعيبة من العمل هنا. ان الكاريكاتير معيب. وهو يستوحي انطباعاً قديماً كان مقبولاً، في الماضي، أعني الافتقاد إلى معرفة ماهية العرب وحقيقة ماضيهم).
ـ وثيقة:
ومن المفيد، أخيراً، إثبات فحوى وثيقة أقرتها منظمة (اليونيسكو) حول موضوع التعصب الحضاري، إثر اجتماع أشرفت على تنظيمه وشارك فيه عدد من خبراء وعلماء الانتروبولوجيا، وانعقد في موسكو من 12 آب إلى 18 آب 1964م، ومثّل اليونيسكو فيه الانتروبولوجي المعروف (جان هيرنو).
وقد أصدر المجتمعون وثيقة عنوانها: (مبادئ خاصة بالجوانب البيولوجية للجنس). وقد نفت هذه الوثيقة كل الأفكار الرجعية الخاصة (بنقاء بعض الأجناس الانسانية دون الأخرى)، كما أنها أشارت إلى قلة الأهمية العالمية لتصنيف البشر على أجناس متمايزة.
ومن ناحية أخرى، أشارت إلى أن التطور الانساني يرد إلى الإنجازات الحضارية التي أسهمت كل الشعوب في تحقيقها، أكثر من تحققه من خلال مواهب تكوينية يمتلكها جنس دون غيره من سائر الأجناس.
وتختم هذه الوثيقة بقولها: (ان شعوب العالم اليوم تمتلك طاقات بيولوجية كامنة متعادلة، تسمح لها بالوصول إلى أي مستوىح ضاري والاختلافات في إنجازات الشعوب المختلفة لا ينبغي ردها إلى غير تاريخها الحضاري).        
*balagh.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

عمدة بإيطاليا يعتزم إغلاق مسجد فى حالة فوزه بالانتخابات     
روما: ذكر عمدة مدينة نوفارا الإيطالية إنه سيعمد إلى إغلاق مسجد المدينة، في حال فوزه في الانتخابات المقبلة، بدعوى أن المصلين يسببون ازدحاما في الحي الذي يوجد به المسجد. 
يذكر أن عمدة مدينة نوفارا ماسيمو دجوردانو، ينتمي إلى حزب عصبة الشمال الإيطالي المعروف بتشدده، والذي ينضم إليه أيضا روبيرتو كالديرولي، الوزير السابق ضمن حكومة برلسكوني والمعروف تشدده ضد الإسلام. 
ومن جهته حاول مسؤول بحزب عصبة الشمال يدعى ماورو فرانزينيلي، أن يضع تبريرا لموقف عمدة مدينة نوفارا, زاعما أن سكان الشارع الذي يتواجد به المركز الإسلامي يعانون من تراكم سيارات الإسلاميين. 
وقال "لقد حاولنا إيجاد صيغة مناسبة تمكننا من تغيير مكان هذا المركز إلى منطقة أخرى, لكن الأمر كان مستحيلا"، وأضاف "يكفينا استمرار هذا الوضع الذي يمس بالنظام العام و الأمن بالحي".
بينما قال ممثل الجالية الإسلامية رئيس المركز الثقافي الإسلامي بنوفارا، المغربي لبصير الغراص ردا على موقف حزب عصبة الشمال, إن الأوضاع بالحي الذي يتواجد به المركز, مستقرة جدا، مؤكدا على أن المصلين أصبحوا يتركون سيارتهم خارجا، تاركين بذلك موقف السيارات الخاص بسكان الشارع نفسه، شاغرا لفسح المجال لهم للتحرك بحرية دون مشاكل.
وأوضح الغراص "في شهر رمضان انتقلنا إلى خيمة في مكان خارج الحي لإقامة شعائرنا لنبرهن للجميع بأننا مستعدون إلى فعل أي شيء من أجل خلق حوار و تعايش مع الإيطاليين من سكان المدينة ".       
تاريخ التحديث : 4/29/2006 9:30:28 AM       
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

"كير" يطالب بسحب مشروع حظر مساعدة الأجانب بفلوريدا      
واشنطن: طالب مكتب مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية (كير) بولاية فلوريدا الأمريكية (كير-فلوريدا) – ضمن تحالف يضمن إتحاد الطلبة المسلمين بالولاية ومنظمات أمريكية معنية بالهجرة – بسحب مشروع مقدم بالمجلس التشريعي بولاية فلوريدا من شأن الموافقة عليه وتطبيقه أن يحظر على ولاية فلوريدا تقديم مساعدات مالية للطلاب الأجانب بجامعات ومدارس الولاية. 
ويستهدف مشروع القانون المذكور – والمقدم تحت رقم 205 بمجلس نواب ولاية فلوريدا، وتحت رقم 458 بمجلس شيوخ الولاية – الطلاب الأجانب الذين يدرسون بالمدارس والجامعات الحكومية بولاية فلوريدا، وقد تعرض مشروع قانون مماثل قدم في عام 2003 من قبل النائب ديك كرافيتز (جمهوري من مقاطعة جاكسونفيل) - وكان يستهدف الطلاب الأجانب القادمين من دول مسلمة - للهزيمة بمجلس شيوخ الولاية.  
ويقول مكتب كير-فلوريدا أن تمرير التشريع الحالي سوف يجعل من ولاية فلوريدا الولاية الأمريكية الوحيدة التي تحظر تقديم المساعدات العامة للطلاب الأجانب، كما أشار كير-فلوريدا إلى أن إحصاءات هيئة المعلمين الدوليين توضح أن الطلاب الأجانب دفعوا ما يعادل 626 مليون دولار كتكاليف دراسية بولاية فلوريدا خلال الفترة 2004-2005. 
وأشار ألطاف علي المدير التنفيذي لكير-فلوريدا إلى أن التشريع المقترح يواجه معارضة كبيرة من قبل بعض كبار مسئولي التعليم بولاية فلوريدا ومن قبل خبراء أمريكيين في قضايا السلام والتعاون الدولي بواشنطن.  
وجدير بالذكر أن مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية (كير) هو أكبر منظمات الحقوق المدنية المسلمة الأمريكية، ولكير 32 مكتبا وفرعا إقليميا، ويهدف المجلس إلى زيادة فهم المجتمع الأمريكي للإسلام، وتشجيع الحوار، وحماية الحريات المدنية، وتقوية المسلمين الأمريكيين، وبناء التحالفات المعنية بنشر العدالة والفهم المتبادل.      
تاريخ التحديث : 4/29/2006 9:28:01 AM       
moheet.com

----------


## متيم اليورو

حياك الله ابو عبدالله  
ظروف المسلمين فى الغرب   صعبة جدأ وخصوصأ هؤلاء هؤلاء الذين فاتهم  المؤهل العلمى المناسب .... لكن الله دائمأ مع  عبادة المؤمنين الصابرين وسينتصروا باذنة . 
وشكرأ لك على هذة الجوانب الثقافية التى تثرى المنتدى .

----------


## المناضل

شكرا على هذه المعلومات 
والله يعطيك العافيه 
انت مبدع

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> شكرا على هذه المعلومات 
> والله يعطيك العافيه

   
جزاك الله كل خير،
وأكرمك ووفقك.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بيان في استمرار المقاطعة على الشركات الدانمركية     
بيان في استمرار المقاطعة على الشركات الدانمركية بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم الحمد لله والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وصحبه ومن اهتدى بهداه ، أما بعد : فقد تعالت في الآونة الأخيرة أصوات مطالبة برفع المقاطعة عن بعض الشركات الدنمركية القوية بناء على استنكارها أخيراً لما نشر في الرسوم الساخرة بالنبي صلى الله عليه وسلم وموقف حكومتها من ذلك ؛ وتأثرا بهذه المطالبة فقد تراجع بعض التجار الكبار ـ هداهم الله تعالى ـ عن مقاطعة هذه الشركة ، الأمر الذي ساء المنتصرين للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بسلاح المقاطعة ، وسر الشركات الدانمركية والمتضامنين معها ، هذا مع أن حكومة الدانمرك لا تزال مصرة على عدم اكتراثها بما حدث . 
   وعليه فإننا نوصي عموم المسلمين ونخص التجار والشركات بالاستمرار على المقاطعة ؛ لأنها السلاح المستطاع الذي ظهر أثره في ردع المعتدين ، وجعلت من الدانمرك عبرة لدول عديدة وأسهمت في توحيد الصف الإسلامي . كما ننصح إخواننا الذين دعوا إلى رفع المقاطعة عن هذه الشركة إعادة النظر في بيانهم . وفق الله الجميع لما يحبه ويرضاه وصلى الله وسلم على نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه أجمعين . الموقعون ـ فضيلة الشيخ عبد الرحمن بن ناصر البراك ـ فضيلة الشيخ عبد الله بن عبد الرحمن الجبرين . ـ فضيلة الشيخ عبد العزيز بن عبد الله الراجحي .     
islamway.com

----------


## المناضل

جزاك الله خيرا

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> جزاك الله خيرا

   
وجزاك ربنا كل خير ينير حياتك ،
ويصحبك حتى يسكنك في جناته
كما تحب وترضى.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

عمدة بفرنسا يعرقل زواج مسلمين بسبب الحجاب          
باريس: دخلت ظاهرة اضطهاد المحجبات في فرنسا مرحلة جديدة مع رفض عمدة مدينة مونفرمي إتمام الإجراءات الرسمية لزواج مسلمين بسبب الحجاب.  
فقد شكا الزوج -فؤاد ليتيم- من تراجع العمدة كزافيير لموان عن الموافقة المبدئية لإشهار الزواج وفقا للأحكام المدنية الفرنسية، وقال للجزيرة نت إن ما حدث من العمدة الذي ينتمي لحزب الأغلبية (الاتحاد من أجل حركة شعبية) يعد خروجا على القانون، متهما إياه بأنه ينفذ قانونه الخاص لا قانون البلاد.  
وأضاف فؤاد في لهجة يملؤها الأسى جراء إلغاء الزواج المدني الذي كان مقررا له الجمعة الماضي إن العمدة رفض حتى مجرد الاستماع لنا لنشرح له موقفنا، رغم أن منصبه يحتم عليه الاتصال والاستماع لأبناء المدينة التي يتولى شؤونها.  
مشيراً إلى أنه أنفق الكثير من الأموال استعدادا لهذا اليوم ووجهت الدعوات للأهل والأصدقاء لحضور حفل الزفاف ليجيء قرار العمدة صادما للجميع، لكنه استطرد بأنه سيمضي قدما في إتمام زواجه في انتظار ما ستؤول إليه الأمور.       
تاريخ التحديث : 5/2/2006 2:19:56 PM       
moheet.com

----------


## المناضل

:A015:    صبحك الله بالخير اخي ابو عبد الله  :Regular Smile:   وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل عليهم ومايصنعونه بالمسلمين :Frown:   وتقبل ودي واحترامي :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> صبحك الله بالخير اخي ابو عبد الله   وحسبي الله ونعم الوكيل عليهم ومايصنعونه بالمسلمين  وتقبل ودي واحترامي

   
أسعد الله صباحك  أخي المناضل ، ومتعك بالرضا والتوفيق ، 
ولا نقول في تسلط الباطل على أتباع الحق إلا " ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين ".

----------


## المناضل

> أسعد الله صباحك أخي المناضل ، ومتعك بالرضا والتوفيق ، 
> ولا نقول في تسلط الباطل على أتباع الحق إلا " ألا لعنة الله على الظالمين ".

   اللهم آآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآآمين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمون على الطريق  
والدي قسيس في أمريكا       
ليلى أوغان رمزي أمريكية الجنسية، وعلى أرض الكنانة (مصر) أعلنت إسلامها، بدافع من إيمان ويقين، وتعتبر يوم ميلادها الحقيقي يوم أن اعتنقت الإسلام، وعن طريق هدايتها إلى الدين الحق تقول: أنا محبة للاطلاع والاستزادة من العلم والمعرفة، فبعد أن حصلت على شهادتي الجامعية في الإعلام من أميركا، ومع شغفي الشديد في استمرارية طلب العلم، وجدت لدي رغبة ملحة في التعلم في الشرق الأوسط، رغم ظروفي المادية الصعبة، وفقري الشديد، ولكن فضل الله واسع حيث أنعم علي بمنحة قدرها عشرة آلاف دولار.
ـ الدراسة في مصر:
وتمضي ليلى أوغان رمزي في حديثها قائلة: جئت إلى مصر لأدرس العلوم السياسية، وفي مكتبة الجامعة وقع بصري على مصحف شريف مترجم المعاني إلى اللغة الانجليزية .. فتحته شعرت بقوة خفية تهزني من الأعماق .. قرأت وقرأت .. وكلما تعمقت عرفت شيئاً وأدركت أشياء ..
وأمضيت ستة أشهر أفكر في الأمر خاصة، وأنني عضو في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، ووالدي رجل دين، ثم بدأت أسأل نفسي كيف أعتنق الإسلام؟ وما هي الجهة المسؤولة عن هذه الأمور، لا سيما وأنا غريبة هنا .. وبغير تفكير وجدتني أذهب إلى أحد المساجد وهناك التقيت بشيخ المسجد فقلت له: أريد أن اشهر إسلامي فماذا أفعل؟ فدلني على الطريق وتم المراد، ودخلت في الدين الحنيف.
ـ شخصيات لها دور في حياتي:
وتمضي ليلى في حديثها فتقول: لقد التقيت بالداعية الإسلامية الكبيرة بعلمها وسلوكها الدكتورة زهيرة عابدين أستاذة ورئيسة قسم الأطفال بكلية طب القاهرة سابقاً، وعميدة كلية دبي الطبية للبنات حالياً، حيث نصحتني بالذهاب إلى مصر للدراسة في الأزهر الشريف. فاستجبت لنصيحتها.
وأما الشخصية الثانية، فهو الشيخ أحمد فرحات إمام مسجد الحسين، الذي غمرني بعطفه وحنوه حتى كنت أناديه بالوالد فقد ساعدني في معرفة أصول الدين الإسلامي وفرائضه، كما شجعني على أداء فريضة الحج عام 1982م.
ـ العمل في مجال الدعوة:
ومنذ أن هداني الله إلى طريق الحق والرشاد، وفتح بصري على ما في كتاب الله من آيات بينات، وكشف عن بصيرتي لأعرف قبساً من نور اليقين، وأنا عازمة على المضي قدماً في مجال الدعوة إلى الدين الإسلامي، وأملي كبير في أن يساعدني الأزهر الشريف لاستكمال دراستي العليا في العلوم الإسلامية حتى يتسنى لي أن أعمل في سبيل خدمة الإسلام، وإعلاء كلمة الحق تحت راية التوحيد في كل مكان.
ـ زواج مشروط وعمل ممدود:
وبعد إشهار إسلامي مكثت أتردد على بيوت الله كثيراً، هناك في أحد المساجد التقيت بزوجي الدكتور يس (من المحلة الكبرى ـ إحدى مدن مصر)، فتقدم إلي ليخطبني، ولكنني اشترطت عليه موافقة أهلي أولاً على الاقتران به ومن ثم كتب إليهم ليخطبني منهم فوافقوا وتم الزواج عام 1984، وفي عام 1986 التحق بهيئة التدريس في المعهد الأزهري للفتيات بالمحلة الكبرى، بعد أن أصبحت أجيد اللغة العربية تماماً.
ـ نساء الغرب والشرق:
والمرأة الغربية من وجهة نظرها أكثر صلابة من المرأة الشرقية وأقدر على العمل في حرف متعددة، فهي تعمل سباكة ونجارة وكهربائية وتحترف أعمالاً كثيرة ترفضها المرأة الشرقية.
ـ المرأة والثقافة:
المرأة الغربية بصفة عامة أكثر وعياً وثقافة، عكس المرأة الشرقية التي لا تزال نسبة كبيرة بينهن إلى الآن، تعاني من الجهل والأمية وإني أدعو المرأة الشرقية أن تكف عن طلب مساواتها بالرجل لأن ذلك يخالف تعاليم الدين الإسلامي، والله سبحانه وتعالى يقول في محكم كتابه: (وللرجال عليهن درجة).
ـ بين الرجال هنا وهناك:
وعن المقارنة بين الرجل الغربي والرجل الشرقي تتحدث ليلى أوغان فتقول:
من مميزات الرجل الشرقي وأهم ما فيه الرجولة والشهامة، والمحافظة والخوف على بيته وزوجته وأولاده، وأن كلمته مسموعة، عكس الرجل الغربي الذي يمكن أن تدعو المرأة أصدقاءها إلى البيت في غياب زوجها أو حضوره، ولا يمكنه أن يمنعها من ذلك بدعوة الحرية الشخصية المزعومة.
ـ الدعوة إلى الله:
وتتداعى الأفكار والخواطر لدى ليلى أوغان رمزي الأمريكية الأصل وعضو الكنيسة الكاثوليكية سابقاً فتقول:
إن الدعاة المسلمين لا يزال أغلبهم بعيدين عن روح الإسلام الحقيقية التي فهمتها من خلال دراستي للدين الإسلامي والسيرة العطرة، ولأساليب السلف الصالح. فالدين يسر لا عسر، وسماحة لا غلظة أو فظاظة أو تنفير.
ومن ثم يجب على الداعية إلى الله أن يكون على بصيرة بأمر الأمانة التي يحملها سواء كان مبشراً أو منذراً، وأن يتحلى بكل مكارم الدين الإسلامي من سماحة ويسر ورحمة.       
بلاغ

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مطالب عنصرية بفصل المسلمين من الجيش الهولندي     
03 /05 /2006 م 03:52 صباحا   
طالبت الاستخبارات العسكرية الهولندية بالعمل على فصل الإسلاميين الذين وصفتهم بـ"الراديكاليين"، من الخدمة العسكرية في الجيش الهولندي وكذا الخدمة في صفوف القوات الملكية. 
 وجاء هذه المطالبة بزعم خطورة الإسلاميين على قوة هولندا العسكرية، واحتمال قيامهم بنقل أفكارهم المتطرفة إلى أفراد آخرين بالجيش والحرس الملكي. 
وقال مدير الاستخبارات العسكرية المستقلة الجنرال بيرت بيدين، إن تواجد الإسلاميين داخل القوات الهولندية يشكل خطرا في ظل إرسال البعثات العسكرية الهولندية إلى الخارج خاصة في الدول الإسلامية مثل أفغانستان.  
وأضاف " يمكن لهؤلاء الانشقاق عن صفوف القوات الهولندية أو نشر أفكارهم الإسلامية مما يعرض مصير البعثات العسكرية للخطر". 
ويصل قوام الجيش الهولندي إلى 60 ألف ضابط و جندي، و تتراوح نسبة المسلمين به بين 3%و7% ، معظمهم من أصول تركية ومغربية، علما بأن التجنيد يتم طوعا في هذا البلد الأوروبي       
iraq-amsi.org

----------


## المناضل

اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين واذل الشرك والمشركين
ويعطيك الله العافيه

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين واذل الشرك والمشركين
> ويعطيك الله العافيه

   
آمين يارب ، 
الله يعافيك أخي المناضل .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

تركيا: مطالبة أوروبية بإستبدال آية قرانية بحديث شريف          
أنقرة: كشفت صحيفة (ملي جازيته) التركية أن الولايات المتحدة وأوروبا أعربتا عن انزعاجهما الشديد من الآية التاسعة عشر فى سورة آل عمران "ان الدين عند الله الاسلام" التي عادة ما تتلى عند نهاية خطب الجمعة في تركيا.  
ونقلت الصحيفة في عددها الصادر على الانترنت عن مسؤول في ادارة الشؤون الدينية لم تكشف عن هويته القول ان رئيس اللجنة الأوروبية المسئول عن الشئون التركية هانز جورج أرسل بنفسه رسالة الى السفير الأمريكي السابق لدى تركيا ونائب وزير الدفاع الحالي ايريك ايدلمان حيث تم الاتفاق على ضرورة الضغط على حكومة (حزب العدالة والتنمية) الحاكم من أجل الغاء هذه الآية الكريمة من خطب الجمعة. 
وأضافت ان جورغ ادعى أن الاية الكريمة بمثابة " تهديد للمسيحيين ومخالفة للمبادىء العلمانية وتشكل ضغطا على الأديان الأخرى". 
وبينما وصفت الصحيفة هذا التدخل الأمريكي الأوروبي بـ"الفاضح والتصرف الحكومي التركي بالفضيحة" فقد قالت أن ايدلمان بعث برسالة الى الحكومة التركية "التي استجابت لهذا الطلب وأصدرت تعليمات باستبدال هذه الآية الكريمة بحديث شريف". وقالت الصحيفة أنها اكتشفت هذا الأمر بعد مطالعة "دليل رئاسة الشئون الدينية لخطبة نهار الجمعة" الذي أصدرته حديثا دون أن ترد فيه كالعادة هذه الآية الكريمة بينما تم وضع احد الاحاديث النبوية الشريفة مكانها. 
وطبقا للصحيفة فانه بموجب القرار الجديد سيمنع الأئمة من استخدام هذه الآية الكريمة في نهاية الخطب كالمعتاد وسيستعيضون عنها بالحديث الشريف.  
تاريخ التحديث : 5/6/2006 12:15:55 Pm   
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

"قضية الحجاب" الكتاب الأكثر مبيعاً فى فرنسا        
فرنسا: يتصدر كتاب "قضية الحجاب" المصنف ضمن كتب الرسم الكاريكاتيري قمة الكتب الأكثر مبيعا في فرنسا، وهو كتاب يحتوي على انتقادات لنماذج من الأقلية المسلمة غير أنه لا يتعرض إلى المقدسات الإسلامية.
وصنفت دار "فناك" الفرنسية لبيع الكتب "قضية الحجاب" للرسام الكاريكاتيري ريني بيتيون والموجه للأطفال والمراهقين وحتى للراشدين على رأس أكثر الكتب مبيعا بفرنسا في الوقت الحالي حسب جريدة الراية القطرية.
وركّز بيتيون في رسومه على نماذج تمثل - من وجهة نظره - جانبا من الأقلية المسلمة في البلاد .      
تاريخ التحديث : 5/8/2006 11:54:04 AM       
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

انعقاد المؤتمر السنوى لإتحاد المنظمات الإسلامية بفرنسا          
باريس: اجتمع آلاف المسلمين من جميع أنحاء فرنسا أول أمس السبت في مدينة بورجيه لعقد المؤتمر السنوي بواسطة اتحاد المنظمات الإسلامية بفرنسا ،وذلك رغبة منهم في ممارسة الإسلام بشكل أكثر حرية في ظل دولة فرنسا العلمانية.
وقد أوضح لاج تامي بريزا رئيس منظمات الاتحاد أن المكائد متعددة ولكننا نحظى بتقديم نتيجة مساعدة عمدة المدن والسلطات الحكومية القائمة بعض الشيء على خدمة الديانة الإسلامية عقب ممارسة المسلمين جهود كثيرة، ولكن الجو العام لا يتماشى مع الإسلام، الديانة الثانية في فرنسا وكانت القوانين مثل قانون 1905 لديانات أخرى. 
وفيما يتعلق بصعوباتهم، أضاف رئيس المنظمة :"يقابل المسلمون عوائق عديدة عند توجههم لصلاة الجمعة والاحتفال بأعيادهم، كما أن تعسف زعماء المؤسسات في تطبيق قانون مارس 2004 الخاص بإبداء الرموز الدينية في المدارس،يزيد من معاناة الطالبات المسلمات". 
وحسبما ذكرت مصادر صحفية كان من ضمن الموضوعات التي تم مناقشتها في الاجتماع هو ارتفاع الإسلام فوبيا والمخاوف تجاه المسلمين، وذلك من خلال تصريحات مسئول فرنسي بأن الإسلام لا يتلاءم مع الجمهورية الفرنسي ومشروع قانون الهجرة.       
تاريخ التحديث : 5/8/2006 11:50:21 AM            
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اتهام ثلاثة شباب مسلمين بالهجوم على كنيسة بالسويد         
أستوكهولم: وجهت السلطات السويدية أمس الاثنين تهمة التخطيط لتنفيذ هجوم على مقر كنيسة ليفيتس أورد الأنجليكانية التابعة لحركة كلمة المسيحية للحياة لثلاثة شباب مسلمين . 
وزعمت سلطات الادعاء السويدية أن الرجال الثلاثة الذين يعيشون في مناطق مختلفة من السويد التقوا عبر غرف دردشة على شبكة الإنترنت وخططوا لإشعال النيران في كنيسة ليفيتس أورد.
كما ادعت السلطات أن الأشخاص الثلاثة خططوا للاجتماع بشكل شخصي في وقت مبكر من يناير الماضي لمناقشة خطة الهجوم على الكنيسة، وأن الشرطة تدخلت لعرقلة ذلك الاجتماع. 
وتشير صحيفة لوكال إلى أن المسلمين الثلاثة أنكروا التهم المنسوبة إليهم بالتخطيط لمهاجمة كنيسة ليفيتس أورد التي اشتهرت بدعمها لإسرائيل.    
تاريخ التحديث : 5/9/2006 11:57:29 AM        
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

"كير" يناقش أسباب غلق حسابات عملاء "واكوفيا" المسلمين        
واشنطن: دعا مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية (كير) مسانديه في أمريكا وخارجها للاتصال الفوري ببنك "واكوفيا الأمريكي" لمطالبته بشرح قراره إغلاق حسابات عدد من عملائه المسلمين ومنظمة خيرية مسلمة أمريكية وبسحب القرار المذكور، وذلك ضمن حملة دعا إليها مجلس كير ومؤسسة الحرية التابعة للجمعية المسلمة الأمريكية.  
ويقول مجلس كير أن بنك واكوفيا - والذي تنتشر فروعه على الساحل الشرقي للولايات المتحدة - أرسل في نوفمبر الماضي رسالة إلى عدد من عملائه المسلمين من بينهم هيئة المساعدة الفورية المؤقتة (فايث) يبلغهم بإلغاء حساباتهم لدى البنك. 
وتعد هيئة المساعدة الفورية المؤقتة (فايث) جمعية خيرية مسلمة أمريكية صغيرة الحجم تدار من شمال ولاية فيرجينيا، وتقدم الهيئة مساعدات عديدة للأسر التي تعاني من أوضاع مالية أو اجتماعية صعبة بغض النظر عن خلفية تلك الأسرة الدينية أو العرقية، وقد احتفظت الجمعية بحساباتها لدى بنك واكوفيا على مدى سنوات وفي وضع قانوني ومالي سليم. 
وذكر مجلس كير أن محاولات جمعية فايث المتكررة للاتصال بمسئولي بنك واكوفيا لمطالبتهم بتوضيح موقف بنكهم لم تؤدي إلى ردود مرضية، وأن نائب رئيس بنك واكوفيا ويدعى جيرالدين دافيس ذكر في خطاب بعث به للمنظمة الخيرية المسلمة أن "عقد البنك مع منظمة فايث يخول البنك سلطة إغلاق حسابات أي عميل في أي وقت ... وقد قرر البنك أن منظمة فايث لا تتمتع بخصائص العميل الذي يختار البنك التعامل معه".  
وتعليقا على موقف البنك ذكر نهاد عوض المدير العام لكير "منهج اليد الثقيلة الذي اتبعه بنك واكوفيا مع هذه المنظمة الخيرية الأهلية الصغيرة يحتاج إلى شرح"، وأضاف عوض قائلا "مسلمو أمريكا رصدوا منذ 11/9 تيارات مزعجة قادمة من البنوك الوطنية، حيث رفضت بعض البنوك تقديم خدماتها لمسلمين أمريكيين أبرياء بسبب أسمائهم أو خلفياتهم العرقية أو الدينية".  
وحث عوض مساندي كير في أمريكا وخارجها على الاتصال ببنك واكوفيا بشكل فوري لمطالبته بشرح أسباب إغلاقه حسابات عملائه المسلمين، وأشار عوض إلى أن المنظمات المسلمة الأمريكية المنظمة للحملة منحت البنك أسبوعين كمهلة للانتهاء من التحقيقات الداخلية وإعطاء تفسير واضح ومقنع قبل الشروع بحملة مقاطعة مسلمة أمريكية للبنك.  
لذا دعا مجلس كير أي مسلمين تعرضوا لإغلاق حساباتهم من قبل بنك واكوفيا للاتصال بكير، كما دعا كير المسلمين الذين يحتفظون بحسابات مع بنك واكوفيا أن يعبروا عن استعدادهم لنقل حساباتهم لبنوك أخرى فيما لو لم يستجيب البنك للحملة وقررت المنظمات المسلمة إعلان حملة مقاطعة ضد البنك المذكور.     
تاريخ التحديث : 5/9/2006 11:23:05 Am      
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أوسلو تحتضن ملتقى "الرحمة المهداة" للتعريف بالنبي الكريم       
تحتضن العاصمة النرويجية أوسلو أمس الجمعة لمدة ثلاثة أيام ملتقى "الرحمة المهداة" الذي تقيمه "الهيئة العالمية للمسلمين الجدد" بالتعاون مع الرابطة الإسلامية في النرويج. 
 ويتناول الملتقى - الذي يقام تحت عنوان محمد (صلى الله عليه وسلم) رسول الإنسانية - التعريف بشخصية خاتم الأنبياء محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم ودوره في شيوع السلم وقيم الإنسانية الخالدة.  
وأوضح الأمين العام للهيئة العالمية للمسلمين الجدد فضيلة الشيخ خالد بن رميح الرميح أن موضوع الملتقى يأتي ردا على ما تبثه وسائل الإعلام الغربية من الحملات المشينة والمستهجنة التي تتضمن الإساءة للإسلام ولنبينا محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة والسلام وتسعى لاستفزاز المسلمين وإيذاء مشاعرهم، موضحاً أن هذه الخطوة تعتبر جزءاً من واجبنا كمؤسسات إسلامية للدفاع عن الإسلام وتعريف الناس به بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة. 
وأضاف الرميح قائلا لقد وجدنا أن الأحداث الأخيرة توجب علينا مزيداً من الفاعلية من أجل التعريف بالإسلام وقيمه الخالدة، مؤكداً أن موضوع الملتقى "محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. الرحمة المهداة" هو أنسب رد على ما يثار في وسائل الإعلام العالمية ضد الإسلام وقيمه ونبينا محمد عليه الصلاة و السلام. 
من جانبها أوضحت الرابطة الإسلامية في النرويج أن الهدف من هذا الملتقى هو التعريف بأهمية النبوة في الأديان عموماً وفي الإسلام خصوصاً، كما يهدف الملتقى إلى التأكيد على أهمية القدوة في الحياة الإنسانية والمتمثلة في الأنبياء الكرام، وإبراز المنهج النبوي في العلاقات الإنسانية.  
ويناقش المشاركون في الملتقى خمسة محاور يتناول أولها "أهمية النبوة في المجتمع الإنساني"، والثاني "النبوة والأنبياء في الكتب المقدسة"، وخصص المحور الثالث للحديث عن "محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.. الرحمة المهداة". أما المحور الرابع بالملتقى فيركز على "الإسلام والعلاقات الإنسانية"، ويتناول المحور الخامس والأخير "الإسلام وأوروبا.. صراع أم تعايش؟".  
ويشارك في الملتقى نخبة مميزة من العلماء والمشايخ ورجال السياسة والإعلام من داخل النرويج وخارجها، وهو الأمر الذي ينسجم مع موقف الرابطة الإسلامية في النرويج إزاء الرسوم المسيئة، والمتمثل في العمل على توحيد الموقف الإسلامي والنرويجي والتعبير عنه من خلال جهة واحدة، وهو الموقف الذي عبرت عنه الرابطة المذكورة في بيان لها.       
وكالات

----------


## المناضل

اللهم صل وسلم على سيدنا ونبينا محمد وهذا اقل شي ممكن نعمله ويعمله اي مسلم للرسول الكريم  وجزاك الله خير يابو عبدالله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

وجزاك الله كل خير أخي المناضل

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أول إتحاد فى سويسرا يضم 130 جمعية إسلامية        
زيورخ: للمرة الأولى في تاريخ الأقلية المسلمة بسويسرا، تتفق 10 اتحادات إسلامية على التنسيق فيما بينها بشكل متكامل لتشكل فيدرالية المنظمات الإسلامية في سويسرا التي تجمع تحت لوائها نحو 130 جمعية إسلامية. 
ويمثل هذا الاتحاد أول كيان يجمع المسلمين من أصل سويسري وأبناء البلقان والأتراك والعرب والآسيويين والأفارقة، في خطوة لم تشهدها البلاد من قبل، وكانت تمثل مطلبا للأقلية المسلمة.
وقال رئيس الاتحاد الجديد الدكتور هشام مايزار الاتحاد سيحاول دعم الحوار وتقوية الروابط بين أبناء الأقلية المسلمة من ناحية ومع الجمعيات والمنظمات غير المسلمة ذات الهدف المشترك من ناحية أخرى. 
وأضاف أن الاتحاد يستهدف تمثيل الأقلية المسلمة أمام السلطات السويسرية، سواء على مستوى المقاطعات أو على الصعيد الفيدرالي، وكذلك أمام المؤسسات ذات الطابع الرسمي. 
كما يسعى الاتحاد، إلى المساهمة في الحفاظ على السلام الاجتماعي بسويسرا، عن طريق التواصل مع كافة شرائح المجتمع، وهو أحد الأهداف الرئيسية التي تعمل من أجلها العديد من الجهات الرسمية وغير الحكومية. 
وشدد د. مايزار على أن الاتحاد سيعمل على التعبير عن أحاسيس ومشاعر مسلمي سويسرا بشكل عام تجاه القضايا التي تهمهم؛ لأن المسلمين بعددهم المتزايد لم يشعروا أنهم ممثلون بأي شكل من الأشكال أمام السلطات الرسمية. 
وانتخبت الاتحادات الإسلامية العشرة خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية الدكتور مايزار رئيسا للفيدرالية التي تضم نحو 130 جمعية إسلامية سويسرية، تمثل مختلف الأعراق المتواجدة بالبلاد، وموزعة على 16 مقاطعة من إجمالي عدد مقاطعات سويسرا البالغ 26 مقاطعة. 
وسيكون مقر الاتحاد في مدينة سان جالن بشرق سويسرا إذ تم الاتفاق على أن يكون تابعا لمقر إقامة الرئيس، وبالتالي ينتقل المقر بين مناطق سويسرا المختلفة، وهو تقليد متبع في أغلب الجمعيات والمنظمات السويسري.         
تاريخ التحديث : 5/14/2006 11:38:48 AM     
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

دراسة: مسلمو بريطانيا أكثر حرمانا وتأثراً بالأمراض         
لندن: أفادت دراسة جامعية نشرت أمس، بأن المسلمين يعانون أكثر من أي جالية أخرى في بريطانيا، من البطالة ويسكنون بيوتا متواضعة في الأحياء الأكثر حرماناً.  
وأوضحت هذه الدراسة التي أعدت بطلب من مكتب نائب رئيس الوزراء، أن واحداً من كل ثلاثة مسلمين يعيش في الأحياء الأكثر فقراً في البلاد. 
وتعاني هذه الجالية من الأمراض المزمنة وضعف المستوى التعليمي. وقال الباحثون من جامعات اوكسفورد ووارفيك وديربي وبرمنجهام، أن " المسلمين يواجهون كثيراً من الصعوبات على صعيد فرص العمل، وهم الاكثر تأثرا بالأمراض المزمنة ويتميزون بضعف المستوى التعليمي". 
فالمسلمون والسيخ والهندوس يميلون الى التجمع في الاحياء نفسها. وتحد من توزعهم الجغرافي رغبة العائلات في ان يبقوا قريبين بعضهم من البعض الآخر. وتريد هذه الجاليات ايضا السكن قرب اماكن العبادة الخاصة بهم.
وأظهرت دراسة أُعدّت لصالح الحكومة البريطانية أن العديد من المسلمين في بريطانيا يواجهون آفاق عمل كئيبة ويعيشون في ظروف صعبة. ويكشف التقرير ان المسلمين يشكّلون المجموعة الدينية المعرّضة أكثر من أي مجموعة أخرى للبطالة وللعيش في فقر. وجاء في التقرير أن نصف المسلمين الذي يبلغون من العمر أكثر من 25 عاما، عاطلون عن العمل وأن واحدا من أصل ثلاثة منهم يعيش في أفقر مناطق إنجلترا. كما بيّنت الدراسة والتي اًقيمت لمراجعة تطور المجموعات الدينية في إنجلترا، أن المسلمين أكثر عرضة من غيرهم للإصابة بأمراض مزمنة وان مستواهم التعليمي اقل من غيرهم. وقال التقرير: «إذا ما قيّمنا وضع المسلمين ككتلة واحدة، فسنجد أنهم يواجهون أصعب ظروف الحرمان في أوجهه المتعددة». وكان مكتب جون بريسكوت نائب رئيس الوزراء هو من وكّل أكاديميين بمراجعة وتحليل بيانات عن ظروف طوائف الهندوس والسيخ والمسلمين الذين يعيشون في بريطانيا. وإضافة إلى تسليط الضوء على الضيق الذي يعاني منه المسلمون، أظهر التقرير أنهم يميلون إلى السكن في نفس المناطق. وذلك لأن العائلات تفضّل البقاء قريبة من بعضها البعض، كما أن العديد يبحثون عن سكن قريب من المساجد. وتولّى الباحثون مراجعة معلومات وبيانات متعددة من ضمنها معلومات من الإحصاء السكني لعام 2001. وقالت متحدثة باسم الحكومة إنه سيتم استعمال نتائج هذه الدراسة في مشروع الحكومة لتشجيع حصول كافة أعضاء المجموعات الدينية على فرص متساوية.         
تاريخ التحديث : 5/16/2006 10:31:47 AM    
moheet.com

----------


## المناضل

حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين واذل الشرك والمشركين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل 
> اللهم اعز الاسلام والمسلمين واذل الشرك والمشركين

 وأنا أدعو معك:
اللهم أعز الإسلام وأهله ،
وأذل الشرك وأهله
ولاتقم على الأرض للكفر راية
إنك القادر على ذلك
ياعزيز يا حكيم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مفتى مرسيليا يرشح نفسه لإنتخابات الرئاسة        
باريس: أعلن مفتى مرسيليا الكبير صهيب بن شيخ نفسه الإثنين الماضى مرشحًا للانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة في فرنسا سنة 2007 ليصبح المرشح رقم 17 للانتخابات الرئاسية .  
كان صهيب بن شيخ (45 عامًا) وهو جزائري الأصل واضحًا، حينما قال: إن ترشحه "علماني في إطار المواطنة الفرنسية ولا علاقة له بالطائفة الإسلامية". 
ويعرف بن شيخ أن حظوظه "كمرشح مسلم" لا تبدو كبيرة داخل الأقلية المسلمة؛ بسبب آرائه المثيرة للجدل. 
وينفي بن شيخ كونه مرشح المسلمين قائلاً: "من السهل نعتك بأنك مرشح طائفي، أي مرشح مجموعة من المسلمين، غير أن من الصعب اعتبار أنك تمثل الجميع بما فيهم المسلمون". 
وأضاف: "ترشحي هو أكثر من اعتباره رمزيًّا؛ لأنه يرمي إلى تطبيع إمكانية وصول فرنسيين عرب ومسلمين ومن أصول مهاجرة إلى أعلى مراتب الدولة في فرنسا".       
تاريخ التحديث : 5/17/2006 12:01:47 PM       
moheet.com

----------


## سمير صيام

> مفتى مرسيليا يرشح نفسه لإنتخابات الرئاسة              
> باريس: أعلن مفتى مرسيليا الكبير صهيب بن شيخ نفسه الإثنين الماضى مرشحًا للانتخابات الرئاسية المقبلة في فرنسا سنة 2007 ليصبح المرشح رقم 17 للانتخابات الرئاسية .  
> كان صهيب بن شيخ (45 عامًا) وهو جزائري الأصل واضحًا، حينما قال: إن ترشحه "علماني في إطار المواطنة الفرنسية ولا علاقة له بالطائفة الإسلامية". 
> ويعرف بن شيخ أن حظوظه "كمرشح مسلم" لا تبدو كبيرة داخل الأقلية المسلمة؛ بسبب آرائه المثيرة للجدل. 
> وينفي بن شيخ كونه مرشح المسلمين قائلاً: "من السهل نعتك بأنك مرشح طائفي، أي مرشح مجموعة من المسلمين، غير أن من الصعب اعتبار أنك تمثل الجميع بما فيهم المسلمون". 
> وأضاف: "ترشحي هو أكثر من اعتباره رمزيًّا؛ لأنه يرمي إلى تطبيع إمكانية وصول فرنسيين عرب ومسلمين ومن أصول مهاجرة إلى أعلى مراتب الدولة في فرنسا".  
> تاريخ التحديث : 5/17/2006 12:01:47 PM  
> moheet.com

   ليه حق الغرب يتهمنا باى تهم طول ما احنا لا نعتز باسلامنا يعنى مفتى وعايز ترشيحه يكون بعيد عن الاسلام بدل ما يعتز باسلامه   عجبى

----------


## أبو عبد الله

صدقت أخي
ومن ابتغى العزة من غير الله ، أذله الله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بريطانيا : مراجعة مناهج الجامعات الإسلامية         
لندن: قررت الحكومة البريطانية إجراء مراجعة فورية لمناهج الجامعات الإسلامية الموجودة في البلاد بعد تصاعد الشكاوى الخاصة بتلقي الطلاب المسلمين "تعاليم أصولية تشجع على وجود مناخ متعاطف مع دوافع الإرهابيين". 
وقال وزير التعليم العالي بيل راميل في تصريحات نقلتها صحيفة "يورك شاير بوست" الأربعاء 17-5-2006: "هناك قصور في أسلوب تعليم الشباب المسلم المتطلبات الحقيقية لعقيدتهم". وأضاف أن هناك أدلة على تقديم الجامعات في مناهجها تفسيرات "ضيقة وغير مفيدة" للإسلام للعديد من الشباب. 
وألمح راميل إلى أن "هناك قلقًا يتعلق بتهميش التعاليم التي يريد غالبية المسلمين التأكيد عليها بشأن الحياة في سلام وحماية الضعفاء وتجنب إيذاء الآخرين". وستشمل المراجعة القيام بالاتصال بالعالم المسلم دكتور عطا الله صدّيقي؛ للتأكد من أن المناهج غير مقصورة على التفسير الضيق للإسلام. 
وذكرت الصحيفة أنه أيضًا سيقوم بالتحقق من طبيعة النصائح الدينية التي يتلقاها الطلاب داخل المؤسسات التعليمية الإسلامية. 
ويشغل صديقي منصب كبير باحثي المؤسسة الإسلامية في ليسسترشاير بوسط بريطانيا ومدير معهد ماركفيلد للدراسات العليا.        
تاريخ التحديث : 5/18/2006 2:52:25 PM       
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمو العالم ينددون بفيلم "شفرة دافنشى "        
عواصم : ندّد زعماء وعلماء مسلمون في العديد من دول العالم بفيلم "شفرة دافنشي"، مؤكدين أنه يقدم معلومات مضللة ومغلوطة عن حياة المسيح عليه السلام، واعتبروا أنه يمثل إهانة للإسلام ولجميع الديانات الأخرى. 
وشدّد الشيخ عبد الحميد الأطرش رئيس لجنة الفتوى بالأزهر الشريف على أن "الأزهر يرفض أي عمل من شأنه العدوان على شخصية السيد المسيح بإلصاق أحداث غير صحيحة بحياته". 
وأكد أن النيل من نبي الله عيسى -عليه السلام- هو "جريمة لا تغتفر"، وأن "المسلمين مأمورون أن يبروا أهل الكتاب، ومن باب البر منع القدح في عقيدتهم". 
وفيلم "شفرة دافينشي" مأخود عن رواية تحمل نفس الاسم للكاتب البريطاني "دان براون" وهي من أكثر الروايات مبيعًا، وتشكك في العقيدة المسيحية، حيث تبين أحداثها أن المسيح لم يصلب، بل تزوج مريم المجدلية، وأنجب منها، وما زال نسله ينحدر في أوروبا حتى يومنا هذا. 
ويقدم الفيلم ما اعتبر مغالطات تاريخية عن حياة المسيح من بينها أنه تزوج وأنجب، وأن السلالة التي نتجت عن هذا الزواج ما زالت تعيش إلى اليوم. 
ومن المقرر أن يعرض الفيلم على مستوى العالم في مطلع الأسبوع القادم، وكان الفاتيكان قد أدان الرواية والفيلم، وطلب من المسيحيين في شتى أنحاء العالم مقاطعة (شفرة دافينشي). 
وعن دور علماء الأزهر في التصدي لما يصدر من إساءة للمعتقدات السماوية الأخرى، وللرسل والأنبياء قال الأطرش: "إن علماء الأزهر لا يملكون سوى إظهار الحقيقة، أما الأفلام وغيرها من الأعمال الإنتاجية فليس من اختصاص الأزهر أن يمنعها جبريًّا، وكل ما يمكنه هو أن يعلن رفضه ويبين الحق من الباطل ويظهره للناس". 
من جانبه شدّد الشيخ عبد الله مجاور الأمين العام للجنة العليا للدعوة الإسلامية بالأزهر على أن "الإساءة لأي دين من الأديان السماوية بحقائقها التي نعرفها هي إساءة للمسلمين والإسلام؛ لأن أصل الأديان أن جميعها من عند الله". 
وتابع "ينظر الإسلام للمسيحية واليهودية على أنهما ديانتان جاء بهما رسل من عند الله، وبناء على ذلك فمن المرفوض الإساءة لهؤلاء الرسل".         
تاريخ التحديث : 5/17/2006 12:27:36 PM      
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمو الجنوب الفرنسى يلتقون خلال مايو الجارى          
باريس: ينظم إتحاد المنظمات الإسلامية في فرنسا اللقاء السنوي الرابع لمسلمي الجنوب الفرنسي، في الثامن والعشرين من الشهر الحالي.  
وأوضح ممثل الاتحاد في جنوب فرنسا محسن أنقزو، أن هدف اللقاء هو تعليم المسلمين أصول الدين وتعريفهم بتعاليم القرآن من خلال جمعهم برجال الدين وبالمختصين بالعلوم الدينية والاجتماعية. 
وأضاف أنقزو أن "اللقاء سيركز على تحسين سبل العيش المشترك، وطرق مواجهة التحديات الجديدة التي يواجهها المسلمون والمجسدة بشكل خاص بتمثيلهم بالإرهاب وببعض مظاهر العنصرية وعدم التسامح ضدهم". 
وأشار إلى جملة محاضرات يلقيها رجال دين وباحثون متخصصون تحت عنوان عام، هو "السفر والعلم"، إذ سيتعرض المشاركون إلى مسائل أساسية تتعلق بالعقيدة الإسلامية وبمستقبل الإسلام والمسلمين في أوروبا. 
وقال أنقزو "يتضمن اللقاء سفرا في القرآن والحديث والتاريخ بحثاً عن المعرفة، وسفرا داخل النفس للبحث عن كيفية تعميق قيم الحوار والانفتاح على الآخر"، حسب قوله. 
وأضاف "سيلقي المتحدثون الضوء على الحضور الإسلامي في أوروبا وعلى التراث الإسلامي في تاريخ أوروبا وكيفية التعاطي معه. وستقام على هامش اللقاء بعض الأنشطة الفنية كالمعارض". 
تجدر الإشارة إلى أن لقاء مسلمي جنوب فرنسا هو تقليد سنوي بدأ لأول مرة في العام 2003، بحضور سبعمائة مشارك. وارتفع هذا العدد ليزيد عن 2500 مسلم، في العام الماضي، أتوا من مختلف مدن الجنوب الفرنسي، (مرسيليا، نيس، كان...)، التي تضم أكثر من مليون مسلم من أصول مختلفة.        
تاريخ التحديث : 5/21/2006 11:40:28 AM         
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

فرنسا : محاولات للنهوض بمساجد العاصمة باريس         
باريس: يحاول مسلمو باريس النهوض بمساجدهم في العاصمة الفرنسية ،بمساعدة بلدية باريس التي تمد لهم يد العون ضمن الحدود المرسومة في قانون العام 1905 الخاص بتنظيم اسس العلمانية في فرنسا. 
ويقول حمو بوعكاز مستشار الشؤون الاسلامية لرئيس بلدية باريس الاشتراكي برتران ديلانوي "تقوم سياستنا على مبدأ ان لكل فرد الحق بان يعيش وفق قناعاته في باريس" مضيفا ان الاسلام يقدم مساهمة ثقافية "جديرة بالاحترام".   
ويلزم قانون العام 1905 الذي ارسى الفصل بين الدين والدولة، بلدية باريس بترميم الكنائس والمعابد والكنس التي بنيت قبل صدوره. لكنه يمنع بالمقابل المعاملة عينها للمساجد التي لم تكن موجودة في العاصمة الفرنسية آنذاك.  
ويقول بوعكاز "يجب تطبيق القانون بذكاء" مضيفا ان بلدية باريس تستعمل صلاحياتها في اطار دعم الثقافة لمساعدة مسلمي العاصمة الفرنسية على ايجاد ابنية لائقة للممارسة شعائرهم. 
وبات المسلمون في باريس يقيمون احتفالا خاصا كل عام بمناسبة شهر رمضان. ويحلم بوعكاز بان يكون احتفال العام المقبل ضخما.  
وقدمت بلدية باريس 800 الف يورو لترميم مسجد باريس الكبير المصنف من ضمن التراث الوطني الفرنسي. وبني المسجد في تموز/يوليو 1926 بتمويل من الحكومة الفرنسية آنذاك على قطعة ارض وهبتها المدينة.  
وسيدشن اول قسم من اعمال الترميم التي تبلغ كلفتها خمسة ملايين يورو قدمتها الجزائر وقطر، في ايار/مايو المقبل. ومن المقرر ان يتم بعدها ترميم قسم اخر بمساهمة البلدية.  
كما تسعى بلدية باريس الى تسهيل اعادة اعمار مسجد الدعوة احد اكبر المساجد الباريسية الذي بناه العربي كشاط في الثمانينات من القرن الماضي في مستودع قديم للانسجة في شارع طنجة في الدائرة 19 في باريس ذات الطابع الشعبي.  
وكان المشروع اصطدم بممانعة المجالس البلدية السابقة اضافة الى غياب التمويل اللازم.  
وسيكون على المسلمين الذين اعتادوا الصلاة في مسجد الدعوة الانتقال الى مسجد آخر على ان تبدأ اعمال اعادة الاعمار على قطعة ارض قدمها المجلس البلدي في الدائرة 19 للعاصمة الفرنسية.  
ويكشف بوعكاز ان البلدية تخطط لبناء مدافن اسلامية "داخل باريس وحولها".  
اما المشروع الكبير الذي يتم التحضير له للعام 2011 بعد الانتخابات البلدية المقبلة، فهو بناء مؤسسة اسلامية في الدائرة 18 في باريس ذات الكثافة السكانية الاسلامية التي ترتدي بدورها طابعا شعبيا وحيث يضيق مسجدها بالمصلين الذي يضطرون ايام الجمعة الى افتراش الشوارع المجاورة اثناء الصلاة.  
ويقول بوعكاز "ستضم هذه المؤسسة معهدا للثقافة الاسلامية ويكون فيها قاعات مخصصة للنشاطات الثقافية واخرى لممارسة الشعائر الدينية" كاشفا ان بلدية باريس تسعى لجذب شركاء من القطاع الخاص للمساهمة بالمشروع.  
وستقدم البلدية قطعة ارض مساحتها اربعة آلاف متر مربع ليتم تشييد المؤسسة عليها. كما ستنظم مسابقة عالمية يتنافس فيها مهندسون على تقديم افضل التصاميم علما ان قيمة المشروع تقدر "ببضعة ملايين يورو".      
تاريخ التحديث : 5/22/2006 1:02:00 PM       
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الرومانى فلانتين: اعتنقت الإسلام لسماحة هذا الدين          
القاهرة: مازالت أصداء اعتناق الرومانى فالانتين حارس مرمى فريق غزل المحلة المصرى الإسلام تلقى بظلالها على سطح الاحداث المختلفة داخل الشارع المصرى ، حيث يفكر أكثر من نجم كروى شهير بجدية فى اعتناق الإسلام .
يأتى فى مقدمتهم الكاميرونى صامويل إيتو نجم نادى برشلونة الاسبانى والفرنسى تيرى هنرى هداف الارسنال الانجليزى .  
وكان فالانتين قد ذهب إلى مشيخة الأزهر بالقاهرة بصحبته أحد مسئولى النادى وأعلن هناك اعتناقه للإسلام وقام بتغيير إسمه من فالانتين إلى محمد . 
وقد أعرب الحارس الرومانى عن سعادته الشديدة بعد دخوله الإسلام ،مشيراً إلى أن "عادات وتقاليد وأصول الدين الإسلامى السامية ونزاهة هذا الدين كانت هى السبب الرئيسى فى دخولى الإسلام "، مؤكداً أنه منذ حضوره لمصر قبل عدة سنوات، وهو يتابع عن قرب مبادئ هذا الدين ويرصد تحركات زملائه بالفريق وايضاً أصدقائه وجيرانه وبعد فترة طويلة من الدراسة والتفكير استقر على دخول الاسلام مقتنعاً بهذا القرار مائة بالمائة ولم يتعرض لاية ضغوط من أى شخص.        
تاريخ التحديث : 5/23/2006 11:45:20 AM      
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الكويت ترعى المؤتمر الدولى الأول للوسطية بلندن         
الكويت: ذكر وكيل وزارة الأوقاف والشؤون الإسلامية الكويتية الدكتور عادل الفلاح، أن وزارة الأوقاف تنطلق من خلال المؤتمر الدولي الأول للوسطية، الذي سيعقد بالعاصمة البريطانية خلال مايو الجارى ، وفق استراتيجيتها والدور الحضاري والإنساني الذي تبنته الكويت .
وأكد الفلاح الذي سيرأس المؤتمر أن دولة الكويت، تقوم بواجبها تجاه الأمة الإسلامية والجاليات المسلمة أينما كانت، مبينا أنها بادرت ولا زالت في تبني مشاريع عمل علمية وفكرية وثقافية، تسهم في صياغة وبلورة منهج قائم على الوسطية يحقق التوازن والاستقرار، والتفاعل الإيجابي للمسلمين، في بيئاتهم المختلفة.
ويندرج المؤتمر في إطار مبادرة كويتية لتعزيز الوسطية، تتمثل بهذا المؤتمر الأول من نوعه والذي سيقام في لندن خلال الفترة من 26- 28 من مايو الجاري .
وأوضح الفلاح كما جاء بوكالة الانياء الكويتية أن هذا المؤتمر الذي ينطلق من إستراتيجية الوزارة، في نشر الوسطية و التي رعاها حضرة صاحب السمو أمير البلاد، يأتي لنشر الوسطية لكي تكون الكويت مركز إشعاع للوسطية، وفق تصور الاعتدال والتوازن والفهم الصحيح للإسلام الدية يجمع بين الأصالة والمعاصرة .
وقال إن الشراكة في هذا المؤتمر تتمثل في توفير بيئة علمية، تلتقي فيها قيادات المراكز الإسلامية والرموز الإسلامية، والمعنيين في الشأن الإسلامي من الأوروبيين .
وأردف أن هذه الشراكة تضم قرابة ال150 من قيادات العمل في أوروبا، كلها لتجتمع تحت قبة واحدة،تتحاور وتتشاور فيما يخص أمر المسلمين، وأمر الجالية المسلمة والأقلية المسلمة في سبيل النهوض بواقع المسلمين، ليكونوا أداة خير ونماء وتطور في مجتمعاتهم ويتفاعلوا تفاعلا إيجابيا بروح عالية، وإيجابية يراعون بها الحقوق الشرعية والتوجيهات الشرعية في التعامل مع الآخرين.
وقال إن تعايش المسلمين في هذه المجتمعات والأوطان التي استوطنوها تحكمه واجبات قانونية، مثلما لهم أحكام شرعية مبينا أن أعمال المؤتمر البحثية والحوارية تأتي للوقوف على كيفية التفاعل الإيجابي للمسلمين، الذي يمكنهم من الموازنة بين الحفاظ على الهوية والمواطنة.
وأضاف انه من المؤمل أن ينتهي المؤتمرون إلى توصيات واقعية، تستوعب واقع المسلمين وظروفهم وفق موازين شرعية أصلها أهل التخصص في الشريعة، وشارك فيها أهل الميدان والمعايشة الطويلة للحياة الغربية .
وعبر عن الأمل بان يخرج المؤتمر بمفهوم الشراكة والإيجابية، والتنمية والتفاعل الإيجابي، للوصول إلى تكوين الصورة الذهنية الصحيحة الإيجابية عن الإسلام والمسلمين، إضافة إلى الوصول إلى التكامل الحضاري، مع الآخرين وتبادل المصالح معهم وتحقيق الأمن والاستقرار لمجتمعاتنا ومجتمعاتهم.      
تاريخ التحديث : 5/24/2006 12:22:29 PM      
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مؤتمر إسلامي برعاية مسيحية فى ألمانيا          
برلين: تنظم وزارة الداخلية الألمانية مؤتمراً إسلامياً فى العاصمة الالمانية السابقة بون بـ"المتحف التاريخى " منتصف شهر سبتمبر المقبل،ومن المقرر أن يمتد المؤتمر الإسلامي الألماني لمدة سنتين إلى ثلاث سنوات. 
وقد ذكر وزير الداخلية الألماني وولفجانج شويبلي، إنه قرر تنظيم مؤتمر إسلامي، يشارك فيه ممثلي من الديانتين الإسلامية، والمسيحية وكذلك ممثلي الحاضرتين العربية والغربية. 
مضيفاً أن المؤتمر الألماني الإسلامي المشترك يسعى إلى التوصل في ختامه إلى "عقد اجتماعي حول تعايش المسلمين، المقيمين مع المواطنين الألمان".
ويشمل العقد الاجتماعي اتفاقات بين ألمانيا والمنظمات الإسلامية، حول أمور تتعلق بالتعايش المشترك، ونقاط جوهرية تهم الطرفين، من بينها تدريس الدين الإسلامي في المدارس الألمانية، باللغة الألمانية وتحت إشراف حكومي، وعبر مدرسين تلقوا علوم الإسلام في ألمانيا.
قال وزير الداخلية الألماني وولفغانغ شويبلي، إنه قرر تنظيم مؤتمر إسلامي، يشارك فيه ممثلي من الديانتين الإسلامية، والمسيحية وكذلك ممثلي الحاضرتين العربية والغربية.        
تاريخ التحديث : 5/25/2006 1:15:56 PM     
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مؤتمر يدعو للتعاون بين الأديان والثقافات بألمانيا       
برلين: ينطلق اليوم بمدينة ساربروكين الألمانية المؤتمر الكاثوليكي الـ 96 بمشاركة أعداد كبيرة من تبعة الجالية الاسلامية في ألمانيا وتبعة المذهب البروتستنتي. 
وتوقع المتحدث باسم مجلس الكاثوليكيين الالماني في بيان وزع هنا ان يشارك في هذا المؤتمر الذي يستمر خمسة أيام أكثر من 40 ألف شخص وغالبيتهم من الشباب ، إضافة إلى ممثلي مختلف شرائح المجتمع الالماني. 
كما ذكر أن عدداً من السياسيين والمسؤولين سيحضرون حفل افتتاح المؤتمر وفي مقدمتهم المستشارة الالمانية انجيلا ميركيل والرئيس الالماني هورست كويلر ورؤساء حكومات ودول اوروبية مجاورة. 
وستقام نشاطات وفعاليات المؤتمر من قبل ممثلي مختلف الديانات والمذاهب ، فضلاً عن إقامة ورش عمل وفعاليات ثقافية وموسيقية وندوات فكرية وحوار بين الاديان وقراءات في مختلف المواضيع ومعارض فنية ومحاضرات علاوة على اقامة صلوات مشتركة. 
وذكرت وكالة الانباء الكويتية أن أكثر من 200 رابطة دينية على اختلاف توجهاتها ومعتقداتها ستشارك في المؤتمر مبينا ان 30 في المائة من المشاركين هم من غير الكاثوليكيك. 
تتضمن فعاليات المؤتمر العديد من الموضوعات مثل السلام وحماية البيئة ونبذ العنف والتعاون الاجتماعي والبطالة عن العمل والتعاون بين الاديان والثقافات.      
تاريخ التحديث : 5/24/2006 12:33:59 PM   
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

'الحرية' في أوربا .. إزدواجية الممارسة ! ماجد بن عيد الحربي        "...ويشاء الله أن يصدر حكم المحكمة النمساوية بحبس المؤرخ البريطاني ديفد إيرفينغ لتشكيكه 
في أرقام المحرقة اليهودية المزعومة، فتخرس عن التعليق على هذا الحكم الجائر جميع الألسن الأوربية 
التي كانت تتشدق بوجوب حق الفرد الأوربي بالتعبير عن رأيه دون قيود..."   
عند ما دعت الجماهير الإسلامية إلى مقاطعة المنتجات الدانمركية احتجاجا على الرسوم المسيئة لشخص نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم ثارت ثائرة أوربا على جميع المستويات الرسمي منها والإعلامي والشعبي .  
فعلى المستوى الرسمي هددت المفوضية الأوربية بمقاطعة الدول التي قاطع مواطنوها المنتجات الدانمركية معللين ذلك بأن الدانمرك عضوا في منظومة السوق الأوربية المشتركة، وهذا يعني أن المقاطعة تعتبر مقاطعة لكل ما تنتجه أوربا .  
أما فيما يخص الرسوم حتى وإن كانت تمس شخص أهم رمز لمليار وخمسمائة مليون مسلم، فهي تقع تحت طائلة قانون الحرية الشخصية التي لا يجوز المساس بها، فالصحيفة الدانمركية عندما نشرتها لم تخالف حسب رأيهم بنود دساتيرهم الديمقراطية، وكأن لسان حالهم يقول لنا ما أنتم أيها المسلمون إلا أمة متخلفة لا تؤمن بمبدأ حرية الرأي، فيجب عليكم قمع شعوبكم وإرغامها على شراء المنتج الدانمركي بغض النظر عن الإساءة التي ألحقت بشخص نبيكم، فالجبنة الدانمركية أهم في نظرهم من شخص رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم . أما وسائل الإعلام فما فتئت تعيد تلك الرسوم تضامنا مع سابقتها .  
وعلى المستوى الشعبي فقد سيّرت المظاهرات في أنحاء أوربا للتنديد بالمسلمين ومطالبة حكام الأنظمة الأوربية بمعاقبة الدول الإسلامية التي تجرأت شعوبها على مقاطعة الدانمرك، ولم تنتهي غوغائية هذه الجماهير الحاقدة عند حد المظاهرات الاحتجاجية بل تعدت ذلك إلى العبث بمقابر المسلمين بتلويثها بالقاذورات ورمي علاماتها ومما يؤسف له أن هذه الأعمال المشينة وجدت من أبناء جلدتنا من يبررها، فاتفق رأي أصحاب الأهواء المشبوهة مع رأي البسطاء على اعتبار أن هذا العمل عملا فرديا يعبر عن رأي أصحابه حسب قوانين النشر الحرة بتلك الديار .   
ويشاء الله أن يصدر حكم المحكمة النمساوية بحبس المؤرخ البريطاني ديفد إيرفينغ لتشكيكه في أرقام المحرقة اليهودية المزعومة، فتخرس عن التعليق على هذا الحكم الجائر جميع الألسن الأوربية التي كانت تتشدق بوجوب حق الفرد الأوربي بالتعبير عن رأيه دون قيود، فالمورخ المعني ينتمي لأعرق حضارة أوربية ومع ذلك لم تشفع له الديمقراطيات الأوربية، فما أقدم عليه هذا الشقي يمس مصالح الصهيونية العالمية التي يعتبرها المشرّع الأوربي خط أحمر لا يمكن تجاوزه فحرية الرأي والعدالة الاجتماعية وسيادة القانون والمبادئ وغيرها من الشعارات التي ترفع في بلاد الغرب تذهب جميعها أدراج الرياح إذا كان الأمر يمس إحدى دوائر الضغط السياسية لديهم .  
فلا نستغرب إذا رأيناهم يطلقون العنان باسم حرية الرأي للأقلام الحاقدة في مطبوعاتهم للقدح في نبينا صلى الله عليه وسلم، ويلجمون كل صوت ينتقد العصابة اليهودية، فحرية الرأي عندهم منقوصة توجهها ديمقراطية حمقاء، تبيح لهم أن يغزوا بلاد المسلمين ويعيثوا فيها فسادا بحجة تحقيق العدالة الاجتماعية لأهلها ... فأي عدالة زعموا يتم تحقيقها للضحية بعد ذبحها ؟  
وإذا تحجبت المسلمة في بلادهم حرموها من حقوقها الاجتماعية بحجة مخالفتها للقانون العلماني، أما أزياء الرهبانية والحاخامية فتعتبر من الحريات الدينية التي يكفلها القانون الديمقراطي، وأي مبادئ عندهم تحفظ حق الكلب لحيوانيته وتهدر حق الإنسان لإسلامه ؟   
عجبا لبني قومي الذين لا زالوا مبهورين بعدالة ديمقراطية الغرب وصداقتهم المزعومة . ألم يقرأوا قول الله تعالى (ودّ كثير من أهل الكتاب لو يردونكم من بعد إيمانكم كفارا حسدا من عند أنفسهم من بعد ما تبين لهم الحق) "البقرة 19" . وقوله سبحانه (ياأيّها الذين آمنوا لا تتخذوا بطانة من دونكم لا يألونكم خبالا ودّوا ما عنتّم قد بدت البغضاء من أفواههم وما تخفي صدورهم أكبر قدبيّنّا لكم الآيات إن كنتم تعقلون) "آل عمران 118" . فهؤلاء القوم عداوتهم أزلية لن تمحها السنون ولن يرضوا عن المسلمين حتى يتخلوا عن دينهم كما قال الحق تبارك وتعالى (ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم) "البقرة12" .  
في المراحل الأخيرة من سقوط الأندلس كان النصارى يدخلون في اتفاقيات مع المسلمين يدفع بموجبها الأخيرين الجزية، ثم يطلبون منهم بعد ذلك التخلي عن السيادة على بلادهم مقابل أن يبقى لهم حق المواطنة بالمملكة النصرانية وإعطائهم حرية ممارسة شعائرهم الإسلامية والإبقاء على مساجدهم، وعندما أحكم الصليبيون قبضتهم على البلاد حولوا المساجد إلى كنائس وأرغموا المسلمين على اعتناق الديانة النصرانية ومن لم يتنصر فمصيره القتل أو النفي إلى بلاد المغرب العربي حسب قانون محاكم التفتيش، فخلف هؤلاء الصليبيون أسوأ من سلفهم إن هم مكنوا من فرض سيطرتهم على بلاد المسلمين، فلن يرضوا بما رضي به أسلافهم بالأندلس بمحو الهوية الإسلامية من إقليم واحد فحسب ولكن طموحاتهم تتعدى ذلك إلى محو هوية المسلمين واستباحة بيضتهم في جميع أنحاء العالم .  
وليس بالضرورة أن ينصروهم وإنما يخرجوهم من دينهم ويجعلوهم يعيشون دون عقيدة أي يحيون حياة البهائم بالفلاة حتى يذوبوا مع الأجناس الأخرى وتنقرض هويتهم كما انقرضت هوية الهنود الحمر بأمريكا، وهذا ما صرح به كبير المنصرين - الأسقف زويمر - "لن يكون هدفنا إدخال المسلمين بالدين المسيحي فهذا شرف لا يستحقونه وإنما إخراجهم من دين الإسلام وتركهم بدون عقيدة دينية" .      
القلــم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المعتوق: مؤتمر الوسطية سيخرج بتوصيات فاعلة         
لندن: ذكر وزير العدل ووزير الاوقاف والشئون الاسلامية الكويتية وراعي المؤتمر الدولي الاول للوسطية والمنعقد في العاصمة البريطانية لندن ،الدكتور عبدالله المعتوق أن أول بشارات نجاح المؤتمر هي الحضور الكثيف معرباً عن تفاؤله الكبير بهذا الحضور . 
وأشار المعتوق إلى أن النتائج والتوصيات التي سوف تخرج بعد المؤتمر ستكون فاعلة مبيناً أن هناك إدارة لمتابعة هذه التوصيات . 
من جانبه قال الامين العام للمركز العالمي للوسطية الدكتور عصام البشير أن الحضور بلغ الـ 140 شخصا مثلوا اكثر من 25 دولة اوروبية و60 مؤسسة ومركزاً وجمعية على اختلاف المدارس الفكرية والمذاهب الفقهية ،مشيراً حسبما ذكرت الوطن الكويتية إلى أنه حضور متميز حيث أن المشاركين هم من النخب القيادية ورؤساء المراكز والجمعيات والروابط الاسلامية ولهم حضور فاعل في الساحة الاوروبية . 
واعرب الدكتور البشير عن تفاؤله بأن يثمر المؤتمر بتوصيات عملية. 
وقد عبر المشاركين في المؤتمر عن تفاؤلهم الكبير بالنتائج والتوصيات التي ستسفر عن المؤتمر لتوضح الصورة الصحيحة للاسلام في الساحة الاوروبية.       
تاريخ التحديث : 5/28/2006 12:48:24 PM      
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

خلاف بين المجلس الإسلامى بألمانيا ووزارة الداخلية        
برلين: ذكرت مصادر إعلامية في ألمانيا أمس، أن هناك بوادر خلاف بين وزارة الداخلية،والمجلس الإسلامي (إسلامرات)، حول مشاركة المجلس في المؤتمر الذي ستنظمه وزارة الداخلية بعنوان "المؤتمر الألماني عن الإسلام"، والذي تهدف به الوزارة إلى تحسين علاقة ألمانيا بالمسلمين. 
وكان الوزير قد أعلن أنه يعتزم دعوة المجلس الإسلامي، طالما أنه لن يرسل ممثلين عنه من منظمة ميليجوريش، الذين يحتلون معظم المناصب في المجلس الإسلامي. 
فيما رد رئيس المجلس الإسلامي علي كيسلكايا، وهو أحد أعضاء ميليوجريش قائلا إن وزير الداخلية فولفجانج شويبله، ليس من حقه أن يحدد الأعضاء الذين ينبغي علينا أن نرسلهم للمشاركة في المؤتمر، وإن المجلس يفكر كثيرا في مبدأ المشاركة في المؤتمر. 
تجدر الإشارة إلى أن منظمة ميليجوريش، تخضع لرقابة أمن الدولة الألماني بسبب تصوراته، التي يعتبرها الكثيرون محافظة بشكل مبالغ فيه.
ويعتزم شويبله دعوة ممثلين عن المنظمات، "للمشاركة فقط في مجموعات العمل المنبثقة عن المؤتمر.
وقال شويبله إن منظمة ميليجوريش "منظمة كبيرة"، وعبر عن أمله في أن تؤدي مشاركة ميليجوريش في الحوار إلى تحرير آراءها.    
تاريخ التحديث : 5/29/2006 12:15:58 PM       
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

حزب معارض يحارب المسلمين فى بلجيكا         
بروكسل: كشف محمد العربي الزرعي المفتش العام بوزارة التعليم البجليكية لمادة التربية الإسلامية النقاب عن أسباب الصدامات العرقية في بلجيكا. 
موضحاً أن الشرارة الأولى التي أدت لاشتعال التوتر العرقي في بلجيكا هو قيام مراهق بلجيكي في السابعة عشرة من العمر ينتمى لحزب (بلمس بلسنج) المعارض في منطقة (انفيرس) بقتل امرأة مسلمة وابنتيها الصغيرتين ، مبيناً ان هذا الحزب قوي جداً في المعارضة وهو يقوم الآن بالتحريض ضد المسلمين والاعتداء عليهم وقتلهم دون رحمة لكسب المزيد من الأصوات في الانتخابات القادمة. 
وقد وقعت هذه الصدامات في المنطقة (الفلمانية) ، وأن بلجيكا تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام منطقة (فرانكفوتية ومنطقة ألمانيا ومنطقة فلمانية) . 
وأضاف العربى بحسب جريدة المدينة أن الحكومة البلجيكية والأحزاب التي تنتمى إليها استنكرت هذا الفعل المشين وطالبت بقطع التمويل عن هذا الحزب، وقد قامت مظاهرة منددة في العاصمة بروكسل بالأعمال الاجرامية ضد المسلمين شارك فيها أكثر من 20 ألف مواطن بلجيكي. 
كمأ أوضح أن هناك جهات سعت لكسب هذا التوتر لصالحها حيث قامت بعض المدارس بإقرار تشريعات تمنع الطالبات في المدارس من ارتداء الحجاب في السنة الدراسية القادمة .  
وأوضح العربي أن موقف المسلمين في بلجيكا قوي جداً حيث توجد هناك لجنة تنفيذية تدافع عن حقوق المسلمين في بلجيكا لدى الحكومة تسهل لهم أمورهم وتساعدهم في اجازات الاعياد الإسلامية
كما تراقب المناهج التي تدرس في بلجيكا للمسلمين ومطابقتها لتعاليم وشرائع الإسلام وان وضع المسلمين في بلجيكا أفضل بكثير من الدول الأخرى ومؤكداً ان هذه الصدامات تقع من جانب لآخر وتحاول الحكومة البلجيكية ان تتصدى لها.      
تاريخ التحديث : 5/30/2006 11:28:36 AM     
moheet.com

----------


## عبده المصرى

والله المسلمين مش عارفين يلاقوها منين ولا منين يارب رحمتك ،،،،،،،

----------


## mido

الله يبارك لك
اللهم انصرالاسلام واعز المسلمين
اللهم انى اسالك بنور وجهك الكريم الذى اشرقت لة الظلمات وصلح علية امر الدنيا والاخرة
الا تتوفنا اليك الا وانت راض عنا

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> الله يبارك لك
> اللهم انصرالاسلام واعز المسلمين
> اللهم انى اسالك بنور وجهك الكريم الذى اشرقت له الظلمات وصلح عليه امر الدنيا والاخرة
> الا تتوفنا اليك الا وانت راض عنا

 
آمين يارب العالمين

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

تسلم باشا والله موضوعاتك بصراحه كلها مفيده واضافاتك تشرح القلب يا حبيب القلب  ومن لم يهتم بالمسلمين فليس منهم وانت تطبق هذا الكلام واهتمامك فوق الوصف بالمسلمين بره وجوه ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتك حبي  ها طمني ايه اخبار الجامعه العربيه (22 علم )  :Regular Smile:   ونشوفك بالف خير

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> تسلم باشا والله موضوعاتك بصراحه كلها مفيده واضافاتك تشرح القلب يا حبيب القلب  ومن لم يهتم بالمسلمين فليس منهم وانت تطبق هذا الكلام واهتمامك فوق الوصف بالمسلمين بره وجوه ربي يجعله في ميزان حسناتك حبي  ها طمني ايه اخبار الجامعه العربيه (22 علم )   ونشوفك بالف خير

 
هما بقوا اثنين وعشرين علم ؟
لا ياعم خليها لعمرو موسى
الله يعينه ، ده شايل هم ما يتلم

----------


## متيم اليورو

> حزب معارض يحارب المسلمين فى بلجيكا         
> بروكسل: كشف محمد العربي الزرعي المفتش العام بوزارة التعليم البجليكية لمادة التربية الإسلامية النقاب عن أسباب الصدامات العرقية في بلجيكا. 
> موضحاً أن الشرارة الأولى التي أدت لاشتعال التوتر العرقي في بلجيكا هو قيام مراهق بلجيكي في السابعة عشرة من العمر ينتمى لحزب (بلمس بلسنج) المعارض في منطقة (انفيرس) بقتل امرأة مسلمة وابنتيها الصغيرتين ، مبيناً ان هذا الحزب قوي جداً في المعارضة وهو يقوم الآن بالتحريض ضد المسلمين والاعتداء عليهم وقتلهم دون رحمة لكسب المزيد من الأصوات في الانتخابات القادمة. 
> وقد وقعت هذه الصدامات في المنطقة (الفلمانية) ، وأن بلجيكا تنقسم إلى ثلاثة أقسام منطقة (فرانكفوتية ومنطقة ألمانيا ومنطقة فلمانية) . 
> وأضاف العربى بحسب جريدة المدينة أن الحكومة البلجيكية والأحزاب التي تنتمى إليها استنكرت هذا الفعل المشين وطالبت بقطع التمويل عن هذا الحزب، وقد قامت مظاهرة منددة في العاصمة بروكسل بالأعمال الاجرامية ضد المسلمين شارك فيها أكثر من 20 ألف مواطن بلجيكي. 
> كمأ أوضح أن هناك جهات سعت لكسب هذا التوتر لصالحها حيث قامت بعض المدارس بإقرار تشريعات تمنع الطالبات في المدارس من ارتداء الحجاب في السنة الدراسية القادمة .  
> وأوضح العربي أن موقف المسلمين في بلجيكا قوي جداً حيث توجد هناك لجنة تنفيذية تدافع عن حقوق المسلمين في بلجيكا لدى الحكومة تسهل لهم أمورهم وتساعدهم في اجازات الاعياد الإسلامية
> كما تراقب المناهج التي تدرس في بلجيكا للمسلمين ومطابقتها لتعاليم وشرائع الإسلام وان وضع المسلمين في بلجيكا أفضل بكثير من الدول الأخرى ومؤكداً ان هذه الصدامات تقع من جانب لآخر وتحاول الحكومة البلجيكية ان تتصدى لها.      
> تاريخ التحديث : 5/30/2006 11:28:36 AM     
> moheet.com

    
شكرأ لك حبيبنا ابو عبد الله  
بالفعل يوجد بالغرب احزاب قليلة عنصرية وفى كل بلد اوروبى يوجد حزب واحد عنصرى ....  
لكن يجب ان نتذكر اننا هنا بالغرب ناخذ احتراما ودعم مادى ومعنوى ليس لة مثيل ولا ناخذ هذة الاشياء فى بلادنا .  
 ونجب ان نتذكر ان المسلين فى بلاد المسلمين حالهم ضرب المثل فى قمة  عدم الاحترام وغياب العدل  والعنصرية  بين مسلم فى دولة غنية واخر من دولة فقيرة ....  
 ومع الاسف فى الغرب يحترمونا لاننا بشر فقط ... فهل وجدت دولة اسلامية تحترم البشر ... الا قليلا .   
انا فى الغرب اتيت للدراسة وفتحوا لى ابوابهم من دعم مادى وتعليمى ... وعندما انتهيت من دراستى ... فورأ اعطونى مرتب يكفينى واسرتى معى حتى اتفرغ للبحث عن عمل بهدؤ وترتيب جيد .....   
هكذا الغرب .... هل من دولة اسلامية تفعل هذا لغريب او  حتى لمواطنيها ؟؟؟؟؟    
وجدنا هنا الامان والحرية فى كل شئ .... ومع الاسف لن نجدة فى بلادنا ...   
لم يسالونا عن كفيل  يتحكم فى حياتنا ..... ولا سالونا عن اصل ولا فصل ...  
بل اعطونا بغير حساب حتى الجنسية ... لانهم فقط عملوا بقوانين الاسلام دون ان يعوا ..  
فما حال المسلمين فى بلاد الاسلام ....  
العلامة محمد عبدة ... سالوة .... ماذا وجدت بالغرب ... قال....   وجدت اسلام بلا مسلمين ..... وفى الشرق مسلمين بلا اسلام .

----------


## خزائن ربك مملؤه

بارك الله فيك عم ابو عبدالله باشا  ايه الكلام الجامد ده حج متيم صدق انك سياسي سياسي  :Regular Smile:   خلي بالك حبي ابو عبدالله الحكومة اتلمت بره وبيقولك هات السياسي ده اللي في موضوعك يا اما نفجر الموضوع كله  ربي يسعدكم ويوفقكم اينما كنتم ومنتظرك متيم باشا في مصر يا غالي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> شكرأ لك حبيبنا ابو عبد الله
> بالفعل يوجد بالغرب احزاب قليلة عنصرية وفى كل بلد اوروبى يوجد حزب واحد عنصرى ....
> لكن يجب ان نتذكر اننا هنا بالغرب ناخذ احتراما ودعم مادى ومعنوى ليس لة مثيل ولا ناخذ هذة الاشياء فى بلادنا .
>  ونجب ان نتذكر ان المسلين فى بلاد المسلمين حالهم ضرب المثل فى قمة  عدم الاحترام وغياب العدل  والعنصرية  بين مسلم فى دولة غنية واخر من دولة فقيرة ....
>  ومع الاسف فى الغرب يحترمونا لاننا بشر فقط ... فهل وجدت دولة اسلامية تحترم البشر ... الا قليلا .
> انا فى الغرب اتيت للدراسة وفتحوا لى ابوابهم من دعم مادى وتعليمى ... وعندما انتهيت من دراستى ... فورأ اعطونى مرتب يكفينى واسرتى معى حتى اتفرغ للبحث عن عمل بهدؤ وترتيب جيد .....
> هكذا الغرب .... هل من دولة اسلامية تفعل هذا لغريب او  حتى لمواطنيها ؟؟؟؟؟ 
> وجدنا هنا الامان والحرية فى كل شئ .... ومع الاسف لن نجدة فى بلادنا ...
> لم يسالونا عن كفيل  يتحكم فى حياتنا ..... ولا سالونا عن اصل ولا فصل ...
> ...

 
كلامك صحيح إلى حد بعيد ،
وقد اختصرته أنت بالجملة الأخيرة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> بارك الله فيك عم ابو عبدالله باشا  ايه الكلام الجامد ده حج متيم صدق انك سياسي سياسي   خلي بالك حبي ابو عبدالله الحكومة اتلمت بره وبيقولك هات السياسي ده اللي في موضوعك يا اما نفجر الموضوع كله  ربي يسعدكم ويوفقكم اينما كنتم ومنتظرك متيم باشا في مصر يا غالي

 
حكومة ؟!
هو هو هوه فين أبو عبد الله ده ؟
أنا شخصياً ما بعرف حدا بالإسم ده

----------


## متيم اليورو

> حكومة ؟!
> هو هو هوه فين أبو عبد الله ده ؟
> أنا شخصياً ما بعرف حدا بالإسم ده

 هل يمكننا فتح موضوع .... المسلمون فى بلاد الاسلام .   
اذا لم نفتح هذا الموضوع ...... هل فعلا نكون مسلمين؟؟؟.... ممكن .....  
هل سنصبح مثل النعامة ........ ام ......   
عفوأ ابو عبدالله ... لااعنيك بل اعنى المسلمون مثلى .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> هل يمكننا فتح موضوع .... المسلمون فى بلاد الاسلام .
> اذا لم نفتح هذا الموضوع ...... هل فعلا نكون مسلمين؟؟؟.... ممكن .....
> هل سنصبح مثل النعامة ........ ام ......
> عفوأ ابو عبدالله ... لااعنيك بل اعنى المسلمون مثلى .

 
لنكن صريحين ،
مثل هذا الموضوع يجب أن يفتحه أحد يعيش خارج الدائرة ، ولن يسلم من الاتهامات ، 
أما في الداخل ، فمن يجرؤ على فتح مثل هذا الموضوع سيتهم أول ما يتهم 
من القاريء بالانحياز لجهة دون جهة ،
وسيحكم عليه الناس بأصله وموطنه ، ومحاباته لبني جلدته على حساب غيرهم ،
ثم سيلاحق من جهات أخرى ، ويتهم بالعمالة لأجهزة بعينها ،
 وإن استطاع أن يرتفع عن كثير من الشبهات سيواجه من يهدد وجوده ، 
الأمثلة على كل ما أقول واضحة ، ونشاهدها ونسمعها كل يوم ،

----------


## متيم اليورو

> لنكن صريحين ،
> مثل هذا الموضوع يجب أن يفتحه أحد يعيش خارج الدائرة ، ولن يسلم من الاتهامات ، 
> أما في الداخل ، فمن يجرؤ على فتح مثل هذا الموضوع سيتهم أول ما يتهم 
> من القاريء بالانحياز لجهة دون جهة ،
> وسيحكم عليه الناس بأصله وموطنه ، ومحاباته لبني جلدته على حساب غيرهم ،
> ثم سيلاحق من جهات أخرى ، ويتهم بالعمالة لأجهزة بعينها ،
>  وإن استطاع أن يرتفع عن كثير من الشبهات سيواجه من يهدد وجوده ، 
> الأمثلة على كل ما أقول واضحة ، ونشاهدها ونسمعها كل يوم ،

 اذن فنحن مسلمون ..... بارك الله فينا .... و....        
رحم الله الرسول صلى الله وسلم   
والعيب فقط فى المسلمون فى الغرب الذى يعطى المسلمون  حياة اسلامية صحيحة .   
انا قولت مثل النعام .... بارك الله فى الغرب وليس فينا .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> اذن فنحن مسلمون ..... بارك الله فينا .... و....
> رحم الله الرسول صلى الله وسلم 
> والعيب فقط فى المسلمون فى الغرب الذى يعطى المسلمون  حياة اسلامية صحيحة .
> انا قولت مثل النعام .... بارك الله فى الغرب وليس فينا .

 
ومن قال أن العيب ليس فينا ؟
العيب مّركب يا سيدي ، فيّ وفيه وفيك ،
أنا لا أبريء نفسي ،
مهما قيل عن الغرب ، فحرية الرأي مكفولة إلى قدر كبير ،
ولكنها ليست مطلقة ، بل هي عندهم محدودة ، والدليل على ذلك ما فعله الأمريكان بالمسلمين المقيمين في ديارهم أثناء أحداث 11 سبتمبر ، والموضوعات المحرم الاقتراب منها مثل رفض تضخيم اليهود لمذابح هتلر ، وحين نتكلم عن حرية العقيدة والسلوك انظر إلى عداء الغرب للمحجبات وتعرضهم لهن ، والأمثلة كثيرة ، 
أما حين ننظر لعربنا ، وجدنا المشكلة أكثر تعقيداً ، وندخل في أزقة الانتماءات العصبية والجنسية والحزبية ووو ،
وتأتينا أصوات تريد هدم الدين والثوابت باعتبارها ضد التحضر ،  
وكأنما شرط هؤلاء لرفع مستوى الشعوب هو في سلوك مسلك الغرب حين أعلن في بداية عصر النهضة الأوروبية التخلي عن الدين في عبارات لم تطاوعني أصابعي أن أكتبها كما كتبوها وقالوها ،  
 فصارت هذه الفئة المتغربة بحسن نية أو سوء قصد تدعو للغرب بصراحة مخيفة ، بل وتجد من يحمي ظهورها إذا تعرضت لأي إيذاء في أوطانها ، فسمعنا أصوات تنادي بدعاوى لم يحلم بها أحد منذ عقد أو عقدين من الزمان ،

----------


## متيم اليورو

> ومن قال أن العيب ليس فينا ؟
> العيب مّركب يا سيدي ، فيّ وفيه وفيك ،
> أنا لا أبريء نفسي ،
> مهما قيل عن الغرب ، فحرية الرأي مكفولة إلى قدر كبير ،
> ولكنها ليست مطلقة ، بل هي عندهم محدودة ، والدليل على ذلك ما فعله الأمريكان بالمسلمين المقيمين في ديارهم أثناء أحداث 11 سبتمبر ، والموضوعات المحرم الاقتراب منها مثل رفض تضخيم اليهود لمذابح هتلر ، وحين نتكلم عن حرية العقيدة والسلوك انظر إلى عداء الغرب للمحجبات وتعرضهم لهن ، والأمثلة كثيرة ،
> أما حين ننظر لعربنا ، وجدنا المشكلة أكثر تعقيداً ، وندخل في أزقة الانتماءات العصبية والجنسية والحزبية ووو ،
> وتأتينا أصوات تريد هدم الدين والثوابت باعتبارها ضد التحضر ، وكأنما شرط هؤلاء لرفع مستوى الشعوب هو في سلوك مسلك الغرب حين أعلن في بداية عصر النهضة الأوروبية التخلي عن الدين في عبارات لم تطاوعني أصابعي أن أكتبها كما كتبوها وقالوها ،  فصارت هذه الفئة المتغربة بحسن نية أو سوء قصد تدعو للغرب بصراحة مخيفة ، بل وتجد من يحمي ظهورها إذا تعرضت لأي إيذاء في أوطانها ، فسمعنا أصوات تنادي بدعاوى لم يحلم بها أحد منذ عقد أو عقدين من الزمان ،

 
الغرب لا يجرؤ ان يفعل هذا الا فينا .   
اعطيناة الفرصة ليس نحن ... بل من يتحكم فينا .   
بارك الله فى مسلمين اخر موضا .... هل سنظل نتكلم عن الغرب .... ام العيب فينا .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> الغرب لا يجرؤ ان يفعل هذا الا فينا .
> اعطيناة الفرصة ليس نحن ... بل من يتحكم فينا .
> بارك الله فى مسلمين اخر موضا .... هل سنظل نتكلم عن الغرب .... ام العيب فينا .

 
ألم أقل لك من البداية أن العيب فينا ، وأنا أؤيدك تماماً ، وبدون تحفظ 
أننا نحن الذين مكنا الغرب فينا ، ومنذ قرون ، والحالة تزداد سوءاً يوماً بعد يوم ، 
لكني قصدت أم الغرب ليس بريئاً ، ومايدعونه من ديمقراطية وحرية ، إنما هي قشور ، 
ولو صحّت لشعوبهم فلن  يطبقوها علينا ،  
ولابد من أنك تعلم أن المصلحة هي المبدأ المحرك للغرب ، 
وليس من مصلحتهم انتشار ما يعارضهم ،
 أو يتحكم في ثروات عندنا يرونها ملكاً لهم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الجمعية السويسرية للنساء المسلمات تجتمع فى أغسطس       
برن: تعقد الجمعية الثقافية للنساء المسلمات في سويسرا الملتقى السنوي للفتيات بسويسرا في الفترة من 29 يوليو إلى 12 أغسطس ،2006 بالمعهد الثقافي الإسلامي في كنتون نيوشانال سويسرا. 
يأتى هذا الملتقى الصيفي في إطار التعاون وتوفير فرص للبنات، اللاتي تسافرن لسويسرا وأوربا في الصيف للمشاركة في هذا الملتقى
حسبما ذكرت نادية الراشدي مرموص مديرة المعهد الثقافي الإٍسلامي، في سويسرا ورئيسة الجمعية الثقافية للنساء المسلمات في سويسرا.  
مضيفة أنه يمنح فرص الالتقاء بفتيات مسلمات من أوربا، وكسب الخبرات والعيش الجماعي مع الاستفادة من المجتمع السويسري، من خلال التعرف على الحياة والناس وزيارة المؤسسات. 
يتضمن برنامج الملتقى إقامة مسابقات قرآنية للمشاركات، ورحلات إلى الأماكن السياحية والتاريخية ومدينة الألعاب، والاستماع إلى بعض المحاضرات الدينية وزيارة مدينة لوزان و حديقة الحيوانات، ورحلة بحرية في نهر الراين وزيارة جبل مون بلون المشهور المغطى بالثلج.      
تاريخ التحديث : 5/31/2006 12:21:57 PM      
moheet.com

----------


## متيم اليورو

المسلمون فى بلاد الاسلام
راح ضحيتها الكثير من الشباب.. تقرير للأمم المتحدة: الفقر يدفع المصريين لبيع أعضائهم لمرضى دول الخليج   
كتب أحمد حسن بكر (المصريون) : : بتاريخ 31 - 5 - 2006 
كشف تقرير لمكتب تنسيق شئون المساعدات الإنسانية ـ التابع للأمم المتحدة ـ عن رواج تجارة بيع الأعضاء البشرية في مصر، بسبب حالة الفقر التي تسيطر على قطاعات عريضة من الشعب، والتي تدفعهم لبيع أعضائهم لمرضى من دول الخليج العربي.
ونقل التقرير عن مصادر مصرية أن هناك عددًا كبيرًا من المستشفيات والعيادات الخاصة التي تخصصت في إجراء مثل هذا النوع من العمليات عبر تخصيص سماسرة لإبرام الاتفاقات مع المرضى والراغبين في بيع أعضائهم.
وأرجع التقرير رواج تجارة الأعضاء في مصر إلى حالة الفقر وتزايد أمرض الفشل الكلوي، مشيرًا إلى أن مراكز الغسيل الكلوي في مصر بشكل عام مراكز لا إنسانية وقذرة.
ودلل على ذلك بحالة سيدة من صعيد مصر تدعي فوزية قامت بزرع كلية في إحدى المستشفيات الخاصة، ورغم علم المستشفى الخاص بأن أنسجة الكلية المنقولة غير متطابقة مع أنسجة المريضة، إلا أنها قامت بنقل الكلية التي رفضها جسم السيدة بعد فترة.
وأشار إلى أن كل ما يهم تلك المستشفيات هو الحصول على عمولتها في نقل الأعضاء، دون مراعاة ما إذا كانت الأنسجة متطابقة أم لا، لافتًا النظر إلى عدم وجود تشريع يسمح بنقل الأعضاء في مصر من المتوفين؛ فضلاً عن عدم وجود تشريع يسمح باستيراد أعضاء الأشخاص المتوفين بالخارج. وأوضح التقرير أن اللاجئين السودانيين المقيمين في مصر أصبحوا يخشون دخول المستشفيات المصرية للعلاج خوفًا من  :75 75:   :75 75:   :75 75:   :75 75:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   :EEK!:   سرقة أعضائهم، إلا أن الدكتورة هاريل بوند ـ الأستاذة بالجامعة الأمريكية في القاهرة والمتخصصة في دراسات الهجرة واللجوء الإجباري ـ أكدت أنها لم تجد على مدار 6 سنوات من إقامتها في مصر دليلاً واحدًا يبرر مخاوف هؤلاء اللاجئين.
وكانت الصحف المصرية قد كشفت عن العديد من عمليات بيع الأعضاء التي يقوم بها شباب دفعتهم حالة الفقر الشديد لبيع عضو من جسدهم، في مقابل مبلغ مالي لا يتجاوز العشرة آلاف جنيه، لم ينعم به الكثيرون منهم بعد أن سقطوا ضحايا جراء هذه العمليات

----------


## متيم اليورو

المسلمون فى بلاد المسلمون 
عفوأ عفوأ .... اليهود  فى بلاد ال......  
المبكيات المضحكات .
إيلاف >> سياسة      
دكتوراة إسرائيلية لمستشار عاهل المغرب  
GMT 9:45:00 2006 الخميس 1 يونيو 
 أسامة العيسة    
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------   
ازولاي في جامعة بن غوريون 
أسامة العيسة من القدس: يفخر اندريه ازولاي (64 عاما)، مستشار العاهل المغربي الملك محمد السادس، بيهوديته، وبكونه اليهودي الوحيد في نادي النخبة السياسية الرفيعة في العالم العربي.  
وتجدد النقاش حول ازولاي في إسرائيل، بمناسبة منحه دكتوراة فخرية من جامعة بن غوريون في النقب أول من أمس الثلاثاء.  
وجاء في حيثيات حصول ازولاي على اللقب لكونه "يهوديا مغربيا، كرس وقته وطاقة حياته من اجل التعايش بين اليهود والعرب في الشرق الأوسط وشمال أفريقيا".  
ووصف ازولاي نفسه في مقابلة مع صحيفة جيروزاليم بوست كـ "مناضل" في "المعركة من اجل السلام" بين الفلسطينيين والإسرائيليين". وقال "بقدر ما أستطيع أن أتذكر، فقد كنت دائما أناضل من اجل إيجاد مخرج مما سيتيح الفرصة أمام الفلسطينيين لاسترداد حريتهم وكرامتهم وهويتهم و دولتهم، وأي تقدم في هذا المجال، سيعطي فرصة لجعل إسرائيل اكثر أمنا واكثر سلاما واقوى".  
ويعتقد لازولاي الذي يعيش في الرباط، ويمارس عمله من مكتب في القصر الملكي بان أمن إسرائيل مرتبط بالازدهار.وقال "انني لا أرى أية امكانيه لوجود إسرائيل قوية وفعالة وامنة بدون حياة كريمة وحل سياسي يحقق للشعب الفلسطيني السيادة في دوله فلسطينية تعيش جنبا إلى جنب مع إسرائيل".  
ازولاي الذي ولد في قرية مغربية، ويعتبر نفسه "يهوديا عربيا" بدأ معركة السلام منذ نحو 50 عاما كما يقول، ويضيف "لقد بدأت نضالي منذ وقت قبل عملي مستشارا للملك، ومعركتي المحاربة من اجل امن إسرائيل، واعطاء الفلسطينيين افضل فرصة للعيش بجانب إسرائيل".  
وعمل اوزلاي منذ 16 عاما كمستشار للملك الراحل الحسن الثاني، والان يعمل مع نجله الملك محمد السادس، وهي المهمة التي يشعر بأنها "شرف" ومسؤولية بالنسبة له "لأنني العضو الوحيد في بلدي في هذا النادي"، في إشارة ليهوديته.  
ويقول بان قيمه اليهودية حتمت عليه الكفاح من اجل حقوق الفلسطينيين، واستعادة حريتهم وكرامتهم في دولتهم بجانب إسرائيل آمنة.  
ويدرك مستشار العاهل المغربي، ان موقفه بشان دفاعه عن حقوق الفلسطينيين قد يبدو غريبا للبعض قائلا "لن تجد شخص يهودي آخر في أي بلد عربي أو إسلامي يحمل نفس موقفي، أخوض معركة في غاية الصعوبة، وأنا غير مستعدا للاستسلام ".ويقول بأنه يتعرض للهجوم بسبب موقفه من الأصوليين اليهود والأصوليين المسلمين.  
وعمل ازولاي على تعزيز والحفاظ على الهوية الثقافية لليهود في شمال أفريقيا، وتعزيز الحوار المتواصل بين اليهود والعرب، وهو عضو في مركز للحوار بين الأديان والثقافات، جنبا إلى جنب مع شخصيات إسلامية ومسيحية معروفة مثل الرئيس الإيراني السابق محمد خاتمي، والأسقف ديزموند توتو، وكارين ارمسترونج، والبروفيسور جون اسبوسيتو.  
ورأى في منحه درجة الدكتوراة من جامعه بن غوريون، أنها تثمينا لمواقفه من اجل السلام، ولمواقفه المساندة لحقوق الشعب الفلسطيني لجعل اليهودية أقوى، وليس لشخصه.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

غلق شركتين للتبرع للمسلمين فى أمريكا        
واشنطن: أوضح مسئول في الجمعية الإسلامية الأمريكية وهو عالم فيزيائي يقطن ولاية نيويورك أن شركتين للتبرع للمسلمين تعرضتا إلى الإغلاق في مقاطعة سركيوز في نيويورك دون توضيح أسباب منطقية لتنفيذ قرار الإغلاق، سوى اتهام الشركتين بدعم الخطط الإرهابية دون أي براهين.
وكانت الشركتان وهما (هوليندفن) و(كاين هارت) تتبعان الجمعية الإسلامية الأمريكية وتجمعان المبالغ لمساعدة أبناء شهداء فلسطين والدول الإسلامية التي تمر بأزمات خانقة.  
وأكد المسئول أن بعض المواطنين الأمريكيين وجهات مسؤولة، أمنية وغير أمنية، تعامل المسلمين معاملة المتهم استناداً إلى الديانة التي يعتنقها، ويجد المسلم هذا التعامل في المطارات، ويتكثف تفتيشه فقط لحمله اسم "أحمد" أو "محمد" ويوضع على حقيبته ملصق "واجب التفتيش" وذلك وفقا لما جاء بجريدة الوطن السعودية . 
مضيفاً أن المسلم في هذه المنطقة يعاني من تجسس على تصرفاته ومتابعة أفراد الأسرة المسلمة كما يتم إغلاق أي شركة تبرع.
من جانبه أوضح إمام ومدير الجمعية الإسلامية في سيراكيوز تقي الدين أحمد أن عدد السكان المسلمين في المقاطعة يبلغ حوالي 5 آلاف مسلم، مشيراً إلى أن أصول المسلمين في المقاطعة تعود إلى تركيا وباكستان وماليزيا وبنجلاديش وبعض الدول العربية.      
تاريخ التحديث : 5/30/2006 12:36:56 PM    
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

صحيفة دانماركية تطرح مسابقة للكتاب المسلمين        
كوبنهاجن :طرحت صحيفة" برلينسكه تيذن" مع دار النشر"جولدندال" في الدنمارك مسابقة للرواية القصصية بين المهاجرين المسلمين الذين يهتمون بكتابة الرواية أو القصة الأدبية على أن تكون باللغة الدنماركية وذلك تشجيعاً لمن يملك هذه الموهبة.
وتمنى المدير الثقافي في الصحيفة "ياكوب هوير" كما ذكرت الوطن السعودية أن تكون هذه المسابقة حافزاً مشجعاً لمن يحب الكتابة ويتقن اللغة الدنماركية وستكون هناك لجنة تحكيم من كتاب دنماركيين وأجانب تختار الأفضل وسيتم نشره مجاناً مع جوائز شرفية    
تاريخ التحديث : 6/1/2006 11:56:55 AM         
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

باريس: مناقشة اندماج المسلمين فى المجتمع الأمريكى      
باريس: تنظم جمعية (الانكليزية المبسطة) في باريس اليوم ندوة حوارية مع الدكتور حاتم بازيان، الأستاذ في جامعة بيركلي في كاليفورنيا الأميركية، حول "اندماج المسلمين في المجتمع الأمريكي".  
وبازيان معروف بنشاطاته في حركات الطلاب في الولايات المتحدة منذ الثمانينات من القرن الماضي، وبدفاعه عن حقوق الإنسان ضد التمييز العرقي والديني، وهو مختص في القانون والتاريخ الإسلاميين، ومن أبرز المناصرين للقضية الفلسطينية.  
وذكرت صونيا مديرة الجمعية لوكالة الانباء الاسلامية الدولية :"أن الندوة هي فرصة لاطلاع الجالية المسلمة على تجربة المسلمين في الولايات المتحدة، والاستفادة منها، حيث يساهم مسلمي أميركا في كل فعاليات المجتمع الأميركي السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية".  
تاريخ التحديث : 6/3/2006 2:33:16 PM AM         
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

فيينا: 80% من المسلمين يحبون الاندماج فى المجتمع      
فيينا: كشفت دراسة أعدتها جامعة فيينا في النمسا، أن 80 % من المسلمين المهاجرين يرغبون في الاندماج بالمجتمع النمساوي، على خلاف ما ورد في دراسة سابقة أعدتها الأكاديمية النمساوية الأمنية، ذكرت فيها أن 45% منهم لا يرغبون في الاندماج.
وقالت الباحثة الاجتماعية هليدا فايس إنها توصلت في دراستها، إلى هذه النسبة اعتمادا على أبناء الجيل الثاني من المهاجرين.
وبينت الدراسة أن نسبة 7 إلى 8% فقط من المسلمين، يجدون صعوبة في التأقلم مع المجتمع النمساوي.
وردا على سؤال وجه إلى المهاجرين المسلمين، حول واجباتهم ردت نسبة 80 % بالقول انه مطلوب منهم تعلم اللغة، والبحث على الاتصال بالمجتمع النمساوي.
ومن ناحية أخرى انتقد رئيس حزب الأحرار النمساوي اليمني المتطرف، كريستيان شتراخيه موقف الحكومة النمساوية إزاء موضوع الهجرة، واتهمها بفتح الأبواب أمام المهاجرين.
وقال شتراخيه إن هناك 50 ألف أجنبي، يعيشون في النمسا ليس لديهم عمل، داعيا إلى التفكير بتسهيل عودة هؤلاء الأجانب إلى أوطانهم، من خلال منحهم محفزات مالية تتضمن ثلاثة رواتب إضافة إلى تحمل أجور سفرهم.
ويخشى المراقبون من استغلال الأحزاب السياسية لاسيما المتطرفة، موضوع المهاجرين وبخاصة المسلمين لتحقيق أغراضهم الانتخابية من خلال التحريض ضد الأجانب وإثارة مخاوف النمساويين، بهدف كسب بعض الأصوات خلال الانتخابات العامة المقررة في الخريف المقبل.    
تاريخ التحديث : 6/4/2006 12:50:30 PM        
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

رابطة للمسلمين بالكونجرس .. للتعريف بالإسلام       
واشنطن: قام نحو 20 مسلمًا ومسلمة من مساعدي نواب الكونجرس بتشكيل رابطة الموظفين المسلمين بالكونجرس ، محاولة منهم لتغيير المفهوم الخاطىء عن الإسلام لدى الموجودين بمبنى الكونجرس.  
يتم ذلك من خلال محاضرات تعريفية، لتوضيح المبادئ الحقيقة للإسلام وإزالة الصورة المشوهة من أذهان موظفي الكونجرس وأعضائه.
وقالت نيرة حق وهي أحد أعضاء الرابطة، إن مجموعتنا تأمل من خلال تلك الأنشطة في تبديد الفهم الخاطئ عن الإسلام داخل الكونجرس بعد أن طلب مكتب الوعظ بالكونجرس إقامة فصول تعليمية بالكابيتول هيل.
وأضافت كوني موظفة مسلمة في الكونجرس هو أمر فريد، وفي إطار مساعينا تلك فهناك رغبة خاصة للتعريف بالإسلام. هناك نقص واضح في الفهم بين حكومتنا والآخرين. إنها مسئولية، ويجب ألا نبقى صامتين كمسلمين واعين".
من جانبه أعرب جميل عليم جونسون رئيس الرابطة عن سعادته بفرصة تحديث الناس عن الإسلام فنقص المعلومات عن المبادئ الأساسية للإسلام سائد في مبنى الكونجرس. الكثير من الناس لا يعرفون على سبيل المثال أن الإسلام دين إبراهيمي يشترك في جذوره مع المسيحية واليهودية.
وفي إطار الجهود التي تقوم بها الرابطة لإظهار الصورة الحقيقية للإسلام، تأمل في أن تنظم ندوة تناقش فيها الكلمات التي ترددها الحكومة الأمريكية والتي تستخدمها الجماعات "الإرهابية" لتمنحها الشرعية وهي في الغالب تعكس مفهومًا مضللاً لهذه الكلمات.      
تاريخ التحديث : 6/5/2006 11:03:54 AM       
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

فرنسا: مناشدة شيراك بالتدخل لوقف معاداة الإسلام      
باريس: ناشد أكثر من خمسين ألف شخص وقعوا على "عريضة وطنية" الرئيس الفرنسي جاك شيراك بالتدخل لوضع حد لمعاداة الإسلام في فرنسا.  
وكانت حملة التواقيع قد أطلقت في مارس الماضي بمبادرة من مجموعة منظمات إسلامية فرنسية.  
نددت العريضة، باسم مسلمي فرنسا، بالأعمال والتصريحات المعادية للإسلام التي تكررت في الأشهر الأخيرة، والتي تسهم فى تشويه صورتة المسلمين والإسلام . 
وأشارت العريضة إلى "إعادة نشر بعض الصحف الفرنسية للرسوم الكاريكاتورية المسيئة للنبي". 
وباسم مسلمي فرنسا توجهت العريضة إلى شيراك بالقول "لقد عبرت دائماً عن إرادتك الطيبة بتعزيز روح الأخوة والاحترام ونناشدكم للتدخل لاتخاذ التدابير القانونية اللازمة لمنع صعود العداء للإسلام أو الإساءة لله وأنبيائه".      
تاريخ التحديث : 6/6/2006 12:58:09 PM    
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمو بريطانيا يفكرون فى مغادرة المملكة      
 لندن: يبحث عدد من مسلمي بريطانيا جدياً موضوع مغادرة المملكة المتحدة لتزايد الشعور العام لديهم بالخوف ، وكونهم مستهدفين من قبل الأمن في أعقاب مداهمة شنتها الشرطة في لندن. 
وذكر مسؤولون مسلمون أن نحو 1.8 مليون هم أفراد الأقلية المسلمة شعروا بالترويع عقب الغارة التي أطلقت خلالها الشرطة على المتهمين، مؤكدين أن عموم المسلمين لا يشعرون بالأمن، والبعض يفكر في السفر لأوطانهم حتى لو لم يولدوا هناك، ودعا المسؤولون المسلمون الشرطة إلى تحسين علاقاتها مع الأقلية المسلمة. 
وكانت الشرطة البريطانية قد أطلقت النار على محمد عبد فأصابته في كتفه واعتقلت شقيقه الأصغر خلال مداهمة شارك فيها نحو 200 شرطي بمنطقة فورست جيت بشرق لندن للاشتباه في ضلوعهما في مخطط إرهابي لشن هجوم بمواد كيماوية في بريطانيا. 
والذي زاد من مخاوف المسلمين أن مسؤول بارز في مكافحة الإرهاب قال إن المعلومات التي أدت إلى هذه المداهمة كانت خاطئة، وبنيت على مصدر ضعيف وحيد، وقالت تقارير صحفية إنه خلال عمليات البحث التي جرت علي مدار 4 أيام في المداهمة، فإن أخطر شيء تم العثور عليه هو الأسبرين.      
تاريخ التحديث : 6/7/2006 1:37:23 PM    
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الأقلية المسلمة بسويسرا تقيم مهرجانها السنوى      
برن: أثناء قيام المهرجان السنوى الذى تقيمه الأقلية المسلمة بسويسرا لتكريم المتفوقين من طلبة الاقلية تم التأكيد على اهمية التعليم كوسيلة قوية من وسائل الاندماج فى المجتمع . 
وتقوم الجمعيات الإسلامية في سويسرا بترشيح الطلبة النابغين والحاصلين على تقدير "جيد جدا" على الأقل في المراحل النهائية من التعليم الأساسي للحصول على الجائزة السنوية.
وشارك هذا العام "توماس فاكينيتي"، مسئول الاندماج بمقاطعة نيوشاتيل في الاحتفالية التي أقامتها مؤسسة الطفولة والشباب السويسرية بمساهمة نحو 20 منظمة إسلامية أخرى لتكريم المتفوقين من طلبة الثانوية العامة.
وفى كلمته للمهرجان، قال فاكينيتي: "نشعر بالسعادة لحرص أبناء المسلمين على العلم والتحصيل الدراسي؛ فالارتقاء بالمستوى التعليمي يفتح آفاقا جيدة في المستقبل"، مشيرا إلى أن الغرب أصبح يتطلع الآن إلى المزيد من الأيادي العاملة النابغة والمدربة والمؤهلة بشكل جيد.
واعتبر فاكينيتي، المنتمي لحزب الخضر أن "التعليم الجيد هو أحد مفاتيح الاندماج الإيجابي في المجتمع"، كما حرص على التذكير بأن مقاطعة نيوشاتيل لها تاريخ طويل في دعم جميع خطوات الأجانب في الاندماج، بغض النظر على انتمائهم الديني أو العرقي، مشيرا إلى أن "التفاهم والحوار هما أساس جيد للحوار السلمي".
وقام فاكينيتي بتوزيع الجوائز على المتفوقين في شهادة إتمام الدراسة الثانوية، وحصل عليها هذا العام 3 طالبات وطالبان من بين 8 مرشحين.
وكان أكثر من 20 جمعية ومؤسسة إسلامية سويسرية قد ساهمت في تنظيم الاحتفالية، على رأسها المؤسسة الثقافية الإسلامية في جنيف ورابطة مسلمي سويسرا.    
تاريخ التحديث : 6/7/2006 1:17:11 PM      
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

زيادة اعداد معتنقى الإسلام بفرنسا      
باريس :منذ فترة قصيرة نشرت صحيفة "لوموند" الفرنسية تقريرا اشارت فيه إلي ارتفاع نسبة معتنقي الإسلام من بين الفرنسيين وخاصة في الأوساط النسائية وأكدت الصحيفة الفرنسية في تقريرها إن الإسلام ينتشر في فرنسا رغم الضغوط التي تبذلها الجماعات اليهودية المتطرفة بالإضافة إلي اليمين الفرنسي من أجل تحجيم الإسلام ومحاصرة المسلمين. 
والغريب إن "لوموند" نشرت تقريرا مثيرا حول القرآن الكريم منذ فترة وجيزة للغاية قالت فيه إن احد الصحفيين الفرنسيين فوجيء عند بحثه عن كتاب القرآن الكريم لدي بعض المكتبات الفرنسية فوجيء بأن الكتاب المقدس لدي المسلمين نفد من جميع المكتبات الكبري الموجودة بالعديد من المدن الفرنسية منها تولوز وستراسبورج ومارسيليا حتي أن احد البائعين في مكتبة ابن سينا في تولوز أكد للصحفي الفرنسي إن القرآن الكريم تحول في الفترة الأخيرة لواحد من أشهر وأكثر الكتب مبيعا في فرنسا. 
وذكرت عقيدتى ان من بين الفرنسيين غير المسلمين الذين اشتروا القرآن ويقرأه بصفة مستمرة "بيبر" المواطن الفرنسي الذي يعمل كمراقب في مجال الأمن الخاص وبعد قراءته للقرآن طرح "بيبر" تساؤلا مهما لماذا يهاجم الغرب الإسلام ويوجه للمسلمين كل هذه الاتهامات رغم إن القرآن لا يحتوي علي أي شيء يؤيد تلك الاتهامات ولو من بعيد وطالب "بيبر" في حديثه ل"لوموند" بضرورة ان يتم اعتبار القرآن جزءا من ثقافة فرنسا المعاصرة خاصة وإن الإسلام يعتبر الديانة الثانية في فرنسا من حيث درجة الاعتناق بل أنه يعتبر الديانة الأولي في نسبة الفرنسيين المقبلين علي اعتناقها وتضيف الصحيفة الفرنسية ان اهتمام الفرنسيين والأوروبيين بوجه عام بالقرآن الكريم ليس وليد احداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر كما يروج البعض فالتاريخ يذكر ان القائد الفرنسي الشهير نابليون بونابرت حينما قام بحملته الشهيرة علي مصر كان شديد الاهتمام بفهم معاني القرآن الكريم وكان يبدي تأثرا ببعض الآيات إلي درجة أن فيكتور هيجو لقبه بنبي الغرب. 
وتضيف "لوموند" ان اهتمام المواطن الغربي بالقرآن يراه الخبراء الدينيون والنفسيون إنما يعود لرغبة المواطن الغربي بازالة الغشاوة عن جهله بحقائق الأمور وهناك العديد من القراء الفرنسيين الذين لم يستطيعوا اغفال اهتمامهم الشديد بالإسلام ومن هؤلاء "سيسيل" الطالبة في العلوم التطبيقية وهي تعترف بأنها شديدة الولع بالقرآن وتري انه لا يحمل الصورة السلبية التي يروجها بعض أعداء الإسلام حوله بل إن كل ما يروج حول القرآن لا يمكن وصفه إلا بأنه مجرد شائعات لا يستطيع احد انكارها. 
وتختتم الصحيفة الفرنسية تقريرها المثير بقولها "لقد تعددت النقاشات حول "التسامح والعنف" واثير أكثر من مرة مصطلح "الجهاد والقرآن" كان المصدر والنواة الاساسية لهذه الآراء لانه مثل جميع النصوص الدينية الهامة الأخري حي ونابض بالمعاني والدلالات لذلك وجب فهمه جيدا وادراك الحقائق الغامضة فيه والبحث عن المعرفة الحقيقية حتي تستطيع التفريق بين ما هو خطأ وما هو صحيح.     
تاريخ التحديث : 6/9/2006 12:33:05 PM    
moheet.com

----------


## zon

:A006:   
ان شاء الله المسلمين منصورين اينما كانوا

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> ان شاء الله المسلمين منصورين اينما كانوا

 
إن شاء الله ،
أشكر لك مشاعرك ، 
كما أشكر مرورك على الموضوع .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

التحذير من ضياع أو فقدان السلام بين الأديان بهولندا       
لاهاى: حذر رئيس حزب العمل الليبرالي الديمقراطي الهولندي فاوتر بوص من ضياع أو فقدان السلام بين الأديان على الأراضي الهولندية ، وذلك بسبب المخاوف المتزايدة التي تروج لها بعض الأحزاب وعلى رأسها الحزب الديمقراطي المسيحي "سى دى ايه".  
وأكد فاوتر أن أي تفرقة دينية تتعلق بالأقليات أمر ترفضه مبادئ الحرية والديمقراطية في هولندا، وستؤدي إلى غياب السلام في المجتمع. 
وخلال مناظرة سياسية عقدت مؤخراً مع نظيره "أندريه راوفوت" من الحزب الديموقراطي المسيحي "حول دور الدين في المناخ الشعبي"، انتقد فاوتر مطالب الحزب الديموقراطي المسيحي بإحكام القبضة على المدارس الإسلامية، وبضرورة الرقابة على المساجد لمعرفة ما يدور بداخلها، بينما لا يطالب ذات الحزب بتنفيذ ذات الإجراءات على المدارس المسيحية أو الكنائس بحسب جريدة الوطن السعودية . 
وأبدى فاوتر دهشته من عرض الحزب الديموقراطي المسيحي لمشروع يحظر ارتداء النقاب، وموافقة الحزب على هذا الحظر، مشيرا إلى أن الحكومة اتخذت إجراءات كافية من قبل في هذا الإطار من حيث حظر النقاب حال تمثيله خطرا أو مخالفة عامة أو تشكيله تهديدا للأمن، مشددا على أنه من الصواب للحزب وكل الأحزاب ألا تمنح الحرية لدين دون آخر، حتى لو كان يمثل الأقلية.
كما أكد أن على وزير العدل "المنتمي للديموقراطي" أن يدرك أيضا أن الحرية الدينية من حق المسلمين أيضا طالما يؤمن الوزير بحرية الأديان ككل.
فيما حاول رئيس الحزب الديموقراطي المسيحي الدفاع عن توجهات حزبه ضد الإسلام باتهام حزب العمل بعدم بذل أية جهود أو تحركات خلال الأعوام الماضية لحل مشاكل المهاجرين أو المسلمين الذين يتولى الآن الدفاع عنهم، وزعم أن حرية الأديان التي يطالب بها فاوتر أفرزت نتائج خطيرة منها ظهور "أنصار المجاهدين، والمجموعات المتطرفة".
يذكر أن حزب العمل ينوي إجراء تعديلات داخلية في أهدافه لتتوافق مع جوهر الدين الإسلامي وعدم التعارض معه، وذلك سعيا من الحزب لاستقطاب أصوات المسلمين في الانتخابات المقبلة في مايو عام 2007.      
تاريخ التحديث : 6/10/2006 10:12:30 AM   
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الأمريكان يجدون ضالتهم فى الدين الإسلامى      
واشنطن: أعلن ما بين 40 ألفا و70 ألف أمريكياً مؤخراً اعتناقهم الدين الإسلامى بعد أن وجدوا فيه هويتهم وما ينشدونه من قيم تسامح ومحبة وحرص على العائلة. 
وقد أفادت الجالية الإسلامية هناك أن أغلب أعداد هذه الجالية تتركز في العاصمة الأمريكية، واشنطن وضواحيها.  
كما أن الأغلبية من هؤلاء كانوا يدينون بالمسيحية الكاثوليكية، وأعمارهم تتراوح بين العشرين والأربعين عاما. 
واعرب بعضهم عن سعادتهم باعتناقهم الإسلام، موضحين أن هذا القرار جاء بعد الاطلاع على هذا الدين العظيم، من فصول دراسية في الجامعات عن الإسلام، أو من أصدقاء مسلمين أو عبر نشاطات المنظمات والجمعيات الإسلامية الأمريكية.  
وأضافوا أن تحولهم إلى الإسلام لم يحدث قطيعة مع عائلاتهم وأسرهم، وأنهم يشعرون بالكثير من الاطمئنان الداخلي، وأن الإسلام أجاب عن الكثير من الأسئلة التي كانت تؤرقهم وتلح عليهم.  
جدير بالذكر أن أغلب أفراد هذه الجالية الإسلامية ينتمون إلى دول مثل السلفادور وبيرو وبنما والإكوادور وغيرها، وفى مقابلات مع بعض أفراد هذه الجالية عبروا عن سعادتهم بالقيم النبيلة للإسلام، في مختلف مجالات الحياة العامة والخاصة للناس، خصوصا فيما يتصل باحترام المرأة، ومنزلتها وقيمتها ودورها في المجتمع ورفض الإسلام أن تكون المرأة سلعة تهدر قيمتها.     
تاريخ التحديث : 6/12/2006 12:29:54 PM   
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

محاكمة كاتبة إيطالية لإهانتها للإسلام      
روما: شهدت مدينة بيرجامو الإيطالية أول أمس الإثنين بدء جلسات محاكمة الكاتبة والصحفية أوريانا فلاتشي ،بتهمة قذف وإهانة الديانة الإسلامية. 
وكان رئيس الجمعية الاسلامية الايطالية، عادل سميث قد تقدم بدعوى قضائية ضد فلاتشي بعد أن نشرت كتاباً عنوانه "قوة العقل" وقد ضمّنته العديد من الجمل المهينة للمسلمين كما ذكرت وكالة الانباء الاسلامية .
وقد عبّرت بعض الأوساط اليمينية في إيطاليا على غرار حزب (عصبة الشمال) عن تضامنها مع الصحفية الإيطالية. 
وحذّر بعض السياسيين والمثقفين الإيطاليين من مغبة الحجر على حرية التعبير، فيما إتهم آخرون أوريانا فلاتشي بتأجيج مشاعر الكراهية ضد المسلمين.   
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

افتتاح أول مؤسسة جامعية إسلامية بفرنسا..أكتوبر القادم      
باريس: خلال شهر أكتوبر القادم تشهد مدينة ليل -شمال فرنسا- افتتاح "معهد ابن سينا للعلوم الإنسانية" كأول مؤسسة جامعية إسلامية معترف بها رسميا تدمج ضمن النظام الدراسي الفرنسي والأوربي. 
يهدف المعهد إلى التصدي لظاهرة " (الخوف من الإسلام) وشرح الحضارة الإسلامية باللغة الفرنسية وتخريج الأئمة والمرشدين الدينيين بحسب وكالة الانباء الاسلامية . 
وقد تعهدت رئيسة بلدية مدينة ليل عن الحزب الاشتراكي الفرنسي مارتين أوبري بتمويل جزء من ميزانية المعهد بعد أن قامت بإهداء مقر المعهد.
تنقسم الدراسة فى المعهد إلى معهد فقهي يعتمد نظام الأستاذية والدكتوراه المعترف بها فرنسيا وأوربيا، ويختص بتقديم دروس في الحضارة والتاريخ الإسلامي للطلبة الراغبين في هذا التخصص". 
أما الجزء الثاني من المعهد - "فيهدف إلى تدريب مستمر للأئمة والمرشدين الدينيين للعمل في السجون والمستشفيات والجيش الفرنسي".
وتأتى تسمية المعهد باسم "ابن سينا" في إطار استناد الأقلية المسلمة في فرنسا عند إنشاء مؤسساتهم إلى رموز التنوير في التاريخ الإسلامي.
ويعد عبد الله بن سينا (370هـ-428هـ) الذي ولد في ولاية بخارى في أوزبكستان أبرز أطباء وفلاسفة الحضارة الإسلامية، حيث لقب بالشيخ الرئيس، والمعلم الثالث بعد أرسطو والفارابي، كما عرف بـ"أمير الأطباء" و"أرسطو الإسلام"، وله مؤلفات عدة، لعل أبرزها كتابه الشهير "القانون في الطب".
وكان الفرنسيون قد أطلقوا منذ عام 1926 اسم "ابن سينا" على أحد مستشفيات مدينة "بوبني" في شمال العاصمة باريس كنوع من التقدير للمسلمين الذين سقطوا دفاعا عن فرنسا خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى.     
تاريخ التحديث : 6/14/2006 11:57:27 AM    
moheet.com

----------


## albdr

الحمد لله على الأخبار السارة .. 
وجزاك الله خيرا ابو عبد الله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> الحمد لله على الأخبار السارة .. 
> وجزاك الله خيرا ابو عبد الله

 وجزاك كل خير أخي albdr

----------


## أبو عبد الله

إحتشام المسلمين بأمريكا يثير الجدل        
واشنطن: ذكرت صحيفة -يو أس إيه توداي- الأميركية اليوم الأربعاء أن المسلمات الأميركيات يطالبن الجمهور بالتكيف مع معتقداتهن الدينية بشأن الاحتشام، وهو توجه يخشى بعض المسلمين أن يأتي بنتائج غير محمودة.
وضربت الصحيفة بعض الأمثلة على تلك المطالبات حيث ذكر مركز للياقة في لينكولن بارك دعوته المتدربات بحجب قسم النساء عن الرجال، كما خصصت بركة سباحة في نورث سياتل وقتا محددا للنساء. 
مضيفة أن العديد من المنشآت العامة تلقت دعوات بتوفير خدمات تتلاءم مع مطالب الشريعة الإسلامية التي تحظر الاختلاط عندما تكون النساء حاسرة الرأس.
ومن وجهة نظر زهدي جاسر رئيس المنتدى الإسلامي الأميركي من أجل الديمقراطية الذي يؤيد الفصل بين الدين والدولة، فإن الوفاء بتلك المطالب قد يخلق رد فعل سلبيا ضد المسلمين.
وقال جاسر "على المدى الطويل سيصعب بناء صداقات وجسور مع المجتمع الغربي".
أما المديرة التنفيذية للمجلس الإسلامي للعلاقات العامة سلام المراياتي فقالت "إن المطالبة بالتكيف مع المعتقدات الدينية حق يحميه القانون".    
تاريخ التحديث : 6/14/2006 2:24:29 PM    
moheet.com

----------


## أبو عبد الله

3آلاف طالب أمريكي يدرسون القرآن الكريم     
واشنطن : يدرس 3 آلاف طالب أمريكي في جامعة كارولينا ضمن مقرراتهم الدراسية السور (القصار) من القرآن الكريم. 
وأوضحت مصادر صحفية أن الدكتور كارل أرنست من مركز كارولينا لدراسات الشرق الأوسط والحضارة الإسلامية ، ويعد أحد أهم المهتمين بالإسلام بترجمة السور القصار من القرآن الكريم حيث جعلها من موضوعات الدراسة لطلاب جامعته التي يدرس فيها ويبلغون حوالي ثلاثة آلاف طالب. 
ومع أن قرار الدكتور كارل هذا قوبل بعملية رفض واسعة باعتباره اختراقا للدستور الأمريكي القائم على أساس عدم تدريس الأديان الا أنه دافع عن وجهة نظره باعتبار أن دراسة القرآن هي من الناحية الفنية وليس القصد منها الدعوة للدخول في دين (محمد) وفعلا انتصر. 
وأشارت المصادر إلى أن الدكتور كارل التقى مؤخرا بعدد كبير من المسلمين في المركز الإسلامي بولاية كارولينا واستعرض معهم عددا من القضايا مبديا استغرابه لعدم وجود صحفيين مسلمين يعملون في الوسائل الإعلامية بالولاية معتبرا أن الصحفي يمكنه التأثير على عشرات آلاف الناس متى ماكان موضوعيا ولديه شيء يقوله ، كما ورد بالثورة نت.   
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

خلال يونيو الجارى .. ملتقى حول العلمانية والحوار بين الأديان في إيطاليا      
روما: تنطلق فعاليات الملتقى الأورومتوسطي الثاني يومى 23 و24 من يونيو الجاري ، والذى تنظمه محافظة كوسنزا جنوب إيطاليا .  
ينطلق الملتقى تحت عنوان (العلمانية والحوار بين الأديان في المتوسط)، تحت رعاية المفوضية الأوروبية ومؤسسة المتوسط ومؤسسة أوروبا-جنوب إيطاليا-المتوسط. 
تشارك في فعاليات الملتقى العديد من الشخصيات السياسية مثل نائب وزير الداخلية الإيطالي ماركو منيتي ورئيس محافظة كوسنزا جيراردو ماريو أوليفيرو وعمدة بلدية كوسنزا سالفاتوري بيروجيني ورئيس إقيلم كلابريا أغازيو لويرو وممثل المفوضية الأوروبية في إيطاليا بيير فيرجيليو داستولي. 
هذا الى جانب شخصيات دينية وإعلامية وأكاديمية مثل كبير أساقفة كوسنزا سالفاتور نوناري ورئيس الفرع الإيطالي لرابطة العالم الإسلامي ماريو شالويا وممثل الجالية اليهودية في روما ريكاردو باشيفيشي، والباحث الجزائري في الدراسات الأنثروبولوجية رابح سبع. 
جدير بالذكر أن رابطة العالم الإسلامي كانت قد نظمت في العام الماضي أول ملتقى للمسلمين الجدد في العاصمة الإيطالية بروما برعاية الأمين د. عبدالله بن عبدالمحسن التركي بهدف إيصال انطباع جيد عن الإسلام لأسر المسلمين والمسلمات الجدد بإيطاليا.    
تاريخ التحديث : 6/18/2006 10:10:17 AM    
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## albdr

يعطيك العافية أبو عبد الله.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> يعطيك العافية أبو عبد الله.

 الله يعافيك أخي البدر .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بحث هولندى يرصد 3 اسباب للتطرف الإسلامى       
امستردام:كشف بحث هولندي أجري بطلب من قبل وزارة الهجرة والأجانب ، عن وجود 3 أسباب تدفع الشباب المسلم الذي ولد وتربى في هولندا إلى التطرف والعنف .
وأرجع البحث ذلك إلى عدم مشاركة الشباب المسلم في المجتمع الهولندي وتعرضه لممارسات عنصرية و الحاجة إلى الشعور بملء الفراغ النفسي ،حيث يجد الشباب ضالتهم في التطرف الديني دون توازن أو اعتدال، كذلك عدم ارتباط الشباب المسلم بالمجتمع الهولندي ، فالجيل الجديد من الشباب يشعر بالتمزق والضياع بين دعوات التعايش والاندماج التام وبين التقاليد والعادات التي يفرضها آباؤهم من الجيل الأول.    
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بلجيكا: مدير شركة يساند مسلمة محجبة        
 بروكسل: تلقى مدير إحدى شركات إنتاج المواد الغذائية في مدينة كورترايك في بلجيكا تهديداً بالقتل إذا لم يطرد الموظفة المسلمة التي ترتدي الحجاب. 
والموظفة المسلمة هى نعيمة امزيل، مغربية الاصل ، وقد رفض المدير طرد المغربية ، واستحق بعد هذا الموقف ثناء ملك بلجيكا ألبرت الثاني الذي استقبله والموظفة المغربية ،وأظهر تأييده ومساندته لموقفهما ورفضه لفرض أي ضغوط أو تهديدات على أي من المواطنين بسبب دوافع دينية أو غيرها. 
على النقيض تواجه البلجيكية من أصل مغربي، سميرة اشبيطه 24 عاما، اضطهاد إدارة الشركة التى التحقت بها منذ أربع سنوات ، ورفض رئيسها المباشر لمواصلة عملها بالشركة بعد أن تحجبت . 
فقد تلقت الشركة بلاغات عديدة من عملاء يحتجون على وجود موظفة ترتدي الحجاب في العمل، بحسب وكالة الانباء البلجيكية ، موضحين أن شروط الالتحاق بالوظيفة لا يتضمن أي بند يمنع الموظفين من ارتداء أي ملابس ذات صلة بعقيدة الموظف، ولكن الشركة وجدت ان طبيعة عمل الموظفة يتطلب وجودها بلباس لا يشير إلى أي مظهر من مظاهر التعبير عن الدين.  
وقد لجأت الموظفة إلى نقابة العمال التي تنتمي إليها في انتويرب ومركز تكافؤ الفرص ومكافحة العنصرية لمساعدتها في هذا الامر، ومن المنتظر أن تتخذ تلك الهيئات الناشطة في الدفاع عن المتضررين من جراء الحوادث العنصرية الخطوات القانونية اللازمة ابتداء من اليوم حسب جريدة الشرق الأوسط لرفع الأمر للجهات القضائية صاحبة القرار في مثل هذه القضايا.    
تاريخ التحديث : 6/19/2006 11:17:28 AM     
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## albdr

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين  :Regular Smile:    جزاك الله خيرا ابو عبد الله.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

آمين يارب العالمين ، 
جزاك الله كل خير،
أخي البدر .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

قرار بمنع ارتداء النقاب في المدارس النرويجية      
 أوسلو: أرجع إرلينج لاي رئيس مجلس مدينة أوسلو اصدار إدارة التربية للمدارس الإعدادية والثانوية بالعاصمة النرويجية قراراً بمنع ارتداء النقاب الذي يغطي كامل الوجه باستثناء العينيين، إلى الصعوبة التي يجدها المدرسون في التعرف على وجوه الطالبات. 
وقد انتقدت فخارة سليمي، رئيسة مركز نرويجي يدافع عن حقوق النساء المهاجرات واللاجئات، هذا القرار قائلة إن " منع شئ ما يمس الحرية الشخصية لأي إنسان أمر سئ للغاية". 
مضيفة في تصريح لصحيفة "أفتنبوستن" النرويجية، أن " الفتيات فوق 16 عاما لديهن حرية الاختيار، ورؤية عيني الفتاة كافيا للتواصل معها في المدرسة". 
وتؤكد الصحيفة النرويجية إنه على الرغم من أن القرار يدفع مجالس مدن أخرى في النرويج لإصدار قرار مشابه، إلا أن هذه القرارات ستكون مطبقة فقط على النقاب وليس الحجاب وفقا لموقع -العربية نت -. 
ويوضح تورجر ديجارد، عضو مجلس مدينة أوسلو والمسؤول عن القسم التربوي والمدارس :" نحن لا نحظر لباسا دينيا ويجب أن نميز بين الحجاب الديني والنقاب الذي يغطي الوجه ويمنع التواصل بين المدرس وطالباته وبين الطلاب أنفسهم ".    
تاريخ التحديث : 6/22/2006 10:27:00 AM  
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## albdr

حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..  شكرا لك أبو عبد الله.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> حسبي الله ونعم الوكيل..  شكرا لك أبو عبد الله.

 شكراً لمرورك أخي البدر .

----------


## عباس بن فرناس

:A006:    حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل والله حال المسلمين يبكي في الغرب والشرق نسأل الله النصر للدين ولأهله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل والله حال المسلمين يبكي في الغرب والشرق نسأل الله النصر للدين ولأهله

 آمين يارب العالمين .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مؤتمر دولي حول الثقافة وحوار الأديان بباريس      
باريس: يستضيف قصر اليونسكو في باريس يوم الخميس القادم، مؤتمرا دوليا حول "التنوع والاعتراف"، ينظمه المعهد الدولي للتفكير الإسلامي، وكرسي الدراسات المقارنة والترجمات الروحية وثقافاتها الخاصة في سان بيترسبورج (روسيا).  
يأتي المؤتمر ضمن برنامج "الحوار بين الأديان"، ويشارك فيه عدد كبير من الباحثين والمختصين كما ذكرت وكالة الانباء الاسلامية .  
يتم خلال المؤتمر مناقشة موضوعات تتعلق بالتنوع الثقافي من خلال أوجهه المتعددة، إذ يتضمن المنتدى جلسة عمل حول "التوحد والتنوع"، وجلسة أخرى بعنوان "التعددية والهوية"، ثم تتعرض الجلسة الثالثة إلى:"التسامح، التعايش والاعتراف".  
وتحتل مسألة الإسلام في أوروبا وأوضاع الأقليات المسلمة حيزاً هاماًً في أعمال اليوم الثاني للمؤتمر، من خلال بحث مسائل مثل: "السلطة السياسية والشرعية"، و"الأقليات والهويات الجماعية" وخاصة الأقليات المسلمة، والزواج المختلط عند المسلمين. كما يتناول المؤتمر الجوانب الأخلاقية والدينية للتنوع.  
تاريخ التحديث : 6/22/2006 11:37:33 AM     
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

"كير" يطالب بعدم وصف إرهابى ميامي بالمسلمين      
واشنطن: طالب مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية -كير- أكبر منظمات الحقوق المدنية المسلمة الأمريكية ، وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية بعدم وصف المتهمين السبعة بالضلوع في الإرهاب بأنهم "مسلمون". 
والمقصدوين هم الذين ألقي القبض عليهم مؤخراً في مدينة ميامي بولاية فلوريدا الأمريكية. 
وذكر المجلس في بيان له أن تقارير وسائل الإعلام الأمريكية تفيد بأن المتهمين جزء من طائفة دينية تدعى "بحار داود"، كما ذكر أحد أعضاء الطائفة المذكورة في لقاء أجرته معه شبكة تلفزيون (سي إن إن) الأمريكية. 
والذى أشار أن الجماعة "تدرس - وتتدرب من خلال - الإنجيل"، كما ذكر العضو نفسه ، أن جماعته تتعبد في "معبد" وليس في مسجد كما هو الحال لدى المسلمين.
ويقول أحمد بدير المدير الإعلامي (لكير-فلوريدا) :"إذا أخذنا بعين الإعتبار أن معتقدات هذه الجماعة الغريبة - كما وصفتها التقارير - لا تمت بصلة للإسلام، فإننا نطالب مسئولي الإعلام بالتوقف عن وصفهم بأنهم مسلمون". 
كما طالب بدير مسئولي الحكومة بتجنب إستخدام أية مصطلحات عربية عن الحديث عن القضية حتى لا يختلط الأمر على الرأي العام الأمريكي.
جدير بالذكر أن مسئولي الحكومة لم يصفوا المتهمين بأنهم "مسلمون" خلال مؤتمر عقدوه في ميامي في الثالث والعشرين من يونيو الحالي بخصوص القضية ذاتها، ولكنهم وصفوا المتهمين بأنهم كانوا يخططون لشن "جهاد عنيف".
وكان مكتب كير-فلوريدا قد عقد مؤتمرا صحفيا ظهر الثالث والعشرين من يونيو الحالي في مدينة ميامي طالب فيه الشرطة الأمريكية عبر الولايات المتحدة بتوفير الحماية اللازمة حول المساجد والمؤسسات الإسلامية تحسبا لتعرضها لاعتداءات محتملة كرد فعل للربط الخاطئ بين المتهمين في قضية ميامي ومسلمي أمريكا.    
تاريخ التحديث : 6/25/2006 10:31:11 AM     
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## albdr

يعطيك العافية أبو عبد الله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> يعطيك العافية أبو عبد الله

 الله يعافيك أخي البدر .

----------


## متيم اليورو

[SIZE=6]المسلمين فى بلاد الاسلام.....[/SIZE]   يعنى فية كدة فى الدنيا التى تجولت فيها مرات ومرات  .. لم اجد هذا حتى عند الهنود ... ولا حتى عند  عند الهنود الحمر  .... فيلم هندى لم اراة من قبل . 
اليمن : الترشيح للرئاسة على طريقة "الأفلام الهندية"             كتب ياسر سعد : بتاريخ 25 - 6 - 2006 
 أخيرا حصل ما كان متوقعا وانتهى المشهد السياسي اليمني وحسب الأصول العربية، ليصرح الرئيس اليمني علي عبدالله صالح بنيته الترشح لفترة رئاسية جديدة، بعد أن كان قد أعلن في شهر يوليو الماضي أنه لا يرغب في الترشح لفترة رئاسية جديدة، لأنه يريد أن يفتح المجال أمام انتقال السلطة بشكل دوري إلى أشخاص جدد.   
غير أن الرئيس اليمني عدل عن قراره و"بصعوبة"، وقال لآلاف المؤيدين الذين احتشدوا خارج المقر الذي كان حزبه يجتمع فيه في صنعاء لاختيار مرشح: "لقد استجبت لإرادة الشعب، وسأترشح للفترة الرئاسية القادمة". وكان حزب المؤتمر العام قد أعلن تمديد مؤتمره بعد أن كان قد فشل في اختيار مرشح بديل،  ومارس "ضغوطا كبيرة" على صالح طوال فترة الاجتماع من أجل حثه على العدول عن قرار عدم الترشح. وذكر صالح في خطابه أنه تأثر بما أسماه "الأغاني والبيانات والأشعار والدعوات التي وردت إليه منذ أعلن نيته عدم الترشح"، ودفعته لإعادة النظر في قراره.   
النهاية المعروفة سلفا كانت مثلها مثل الأفلام الهندية  :75 75:   :75 75:  ، متوقعة من غير شك، فلا حياة ولا شمس ولا ماء ولا هواء إذا ما غاب البطل الأوحد عن المشهد العام، ولو بشكل مؤقت أو عابر. من المحزن والمثير للبؤس والسخط أننا نحن العرب ما زلنا نعيش في العصور الحجرية، مطورين ثقافة النفاق والخزعبلات والترهات، فيما العالم من حولنا يشهد تدافعا علميا وتكنولوجيا واقتصاديا وسياسيا بل وعسكريا محموما.   
الهند الدول الفقيرة وذات الكثافة السكانية الكبيرة تتقدم علميا وتصبح من الرواد في صناعات الكمبيوتر وغيرها، بعد أن استقر النظام السياسي عندها على المبدأ الإنساني العام في التداول السلمي على السلطة. الدول المتقدمة لا تسمح، سواء أكانت نظمها دستورية كما الولايات المتحدة، أم انتخابية كما غيرها، في أن يستمر الحاكم مهما كانت مؤهلاته وقدراته لفترة تزيد عن عقد من الزمان.   
أما في الحالة العربية، فإن الحكام قد حطموا في غالبيتهم الأرقام القياسية في التشبث بالحكم والبقاء على كرسيه عقود من الزمان، ومن بعد توريثه للأبناء، والنتيجة عالم عربي يقبع في القاع عالميا من الناحية التنموية والعلمية والاقتصادية وحتى الرياضية!   
في الحالة اليمنية، سواء كان الرئيس اليمني صالح قد لعب دوره بإتقان في المشهد السياسي المسرحي العبثي، أو كانت الجموع مخلصة في رجائها الحار له بالبقاء على كرسي الحكم، وكان المؤتمر الحاكم صادقا في عجزه عن إيجاد بديل عن صالح ليترشح بالانتخابات الرئاسية، فإن الأمر يشير بوضوح إلى الانحدار الكبير والانحطاط السياسي والذي يتمرغ فيه عالمنا العربي.   
كما الحالة المصرية، والحديث الدائم عن الافتقار إلى بديل للرئيس الهرم حسني مبارك حتى ولو بصفة نائب للرئيس، تفيد بأن حكما مستبدا استمر عقودا لم يترتب عنه تدهور الأحوال الاقتصادية والمعيشية والاجتماعية والسياسية فحسب، بل وحتى الإنسان دمره،  فلم تعد تلك الأنظمة المستبدة والمجتمعات المحكومة من خلالها بقادرة على إيجاد بديل للقائد الملهم،  على الرغم من أن تلك القيادة الملهمة جعلت أحوالنا غاية في التخلف. 
المصدر : العصر       
أصدقاء المصريون وقراؤها يمكنهم الآن كتابة تعليقاتهم مباشرة على جميع المقالات المنشورة في الموقع                       
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أشكر لك مشاركتك أخي متيم اليورو ، 
ونظراً لأن ماتكتبه هنا لا يتفق مع موضوع "المسلمون في الغرب" ،
أقترح عليك فتح موضوع جديد سمه "المسلمون في ديار الإسلام". 
ولك خالص تحياتي .

----------


## كونان

بارك الله في مجهوداتك

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> بارك الله في مجهوداتك

 وفيك أخي الكريم .

----------


## عبده المصرى

والله أخى أبوعبدالله من إبداع إلى إبداع الله يوفقك يارب،،،،،،،،،،،،،

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> والله أخى أبوعبدالله من إبداع إلى إبداع الله يوفقك يارب،،،،،،،،،،،،،

 بارك الله فيك ، ولك ،
ووفقك ، وسدد خطاك .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإحتفال بخريجى الأكاديمية الإسلامية بواشنطن      
واشنطن: احتفلت الأكاديمية الاسلامية السعودية فى واشنطن مساء أمس بتخريج الدفعة السابعة عشرة من طلاب وطالبات الأكاديمية الذين أكملوا مرحلة الدراسة الثانوية من العام الدراسى الحالى. 
حضر الحفل الذى أقيم بهذه المناسبة الأمير تركى الفيصل سفير خادم الحرمين الشريفين لدى الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية رئيس مجلس ادارة الاكاديمية وعدد من سفراء الدول العربية والاسلامية. 
وخلال كلمة له أثناء الحفل أشار إلى الدعم والرعاية التى تلقاها الاكاديمية لتوفير أفضل مستوى من الخدمات التعليمية لأبناء المملكة والجاليات العربية والاسلامية فى الولايات المتحدة. 
وتخلل الحفل عرضا مصوراً عن نشاطات الاكاديمية فى المجالات العلمية والثقافية والاجتماعية والرياضية خلال العام الدراسى وقدم طلاب المرحلة الابتدائية عرضا فنيا نال اعجاب الحاضرين. 
كما نوه الفيصل بالجهود التى بذلها الامير بندر بن سلطان بن عبدالعزيز فى رعاية الاكاديمية والاهتمام بها خلال فترة رئاسته لمجلس ادارتها حسبما نشرت وكالة الانباء السعودية .
وأعرب عن سعادته بنجاح الاكاديمية ونجاح خريجيها فى أن يكونوا جسرا للصداقة والتواصل الحضارى بين المملكة والولايات المتحدة.  
تاريخ التحديث : 6/25/2006 11:55:56 AM  
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## albdr

اللهم زد وبارك ...  شكرا لك أبو عبد الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> اللهم زد وبارك ...  شكرا لك أبو عبد الله

 ولك جزيل الشكر لمرورك المستمر على مواضيعي .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كير تدشن مشروع
 "الجيل المسلم الأمريكى الجديد "لخدمة مصالح المسلمين بأمريكا      
 الرياض :أكد وفد مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية- الأمريكية (كير) الذي يزور المملكة حاليا في إطار جولة في المنطقة لحشد الدعم والتأييد لجهود (كير) في أمريكا ان تحسين صورة الإسلام والمسلمين في أمريكا من مصلحة المسلمين جميعا، وليس المسلمين في أمريكا فقط، وكذلك مصلحة أمريكا التي لها علاقات ومصالح كبيرة في العالم الإسلامي. 
واكد الوفد خلال اللقاء الصحفي الذي عقد بالندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي بجدة أمس الأول برئاسة الدكتور نهاد عوض المدير التنفيذي لمجلس العلاقات الإسلامية- الأمريكية ان تحسين صورة الإسلام في أمريكا من مصلحة المسلمين جميعا وكذلك من مصلحة من لهم علاقات ومصالح كبيرة في العالم الإسلامي. 
وقال: إن (كير) اكبر منظمات الحقوق المدنية المسلمة الأمريكية التي تعمل على خدمة قضايا الإسلام والمسلمين بأمريكا. 
وأكد الوفد أن لدى المجلس مشروع خطة استراتيجية لتحسين صورة الاسلام والمسلمين ستنفذ خلال خمس سنوات تحت عنوان (دع الحديث يبدأ) وهي تقوم على اعطاء صورة صحيحة عن مبادئ الإسلام والقرآن في امريكا تكلف (50) مليون دولار أمريكي. 
واستعرض الدكتور نهاد عوض ان نتائج استطلاع للرأي الأمريكي أفاد بأن 75% من الامريكيين لا يعرفون شيئا عن الإسلام و (10%) من الامريكيين يعتقدون ان المسلمين يعبدون القمر و (37%) قالوا انهم سمعوا ان بعض من قادة المسلمين يدينون الإرهاب والعنف. 
واستعرض نهاد عوض أبرز نتائج الاستطلاع فقال: لقد اظهر أن غالبية الامريكيين قد قالوا انهم على استعداد لتغيير نظرتهم للإسلام.. إذا قام قادة المسلمين بإدانة الإرهاب وحسنوا صورة أمريكا لدى المسلمين. 
وتحدث الدكتور برويز احمد رئيس مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية- الأمريكية (كير) عن ضرورة الحملات الإعلامية الأمريكية ضد الإسلام والمسلمين مؤكدا بأنهم لم يشهدوا مثل هذه الحملات عنفا وضراوة فقد طالت ثوابت الاسلام. 
وقال: ان من يقوم بهذه الحملات والهجمات أقلية ولكنهم يسيطرون على الاعلام ويريدون الإساءة للمسلمين فلابد من مواجهة هذا التشويه وتقديم الصورة الحقيقة للإسلام والمسلمين. 
حملة تعرف على القرآن الكريم 
وأوضح الدكتور برويز احمد ان مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية- الأمريكية (كير) قام بأنجح حملاته للتعريف بالاسلام والمسلمين في الولايات المتحدة وهي (تعرف على القرآن الكريم) وجاءت هذه الحملة ردا على الانباء التي تناقلتها وكالات الانباء وبعض وسائل الاعلام الأمريكية والدولية عن وقوع حوادث تدنيس القرآن الكريم في معسكر (جوانتانامو)، وهي انباء دفعت الاعلام والرأي العالم في أمريكا إلى التساؤل حول أهمية القرآن لدى المسلمين ومكانته في الدين الإسلامي وقيمته ككتاب يغضب المسلمون عبر العالم لتدنيسه. 
وردا على هذه الانباء والاستفسارات أطلق (كير) حملة لتوفير افضل الترجمات الإنجليزية المتوافرة لمعاني القرآن الكريم مجانا للامريكيين الراغبين في قراءة القرآن والتعرف عليه بشكل مباشر وبدون حاجز أو وسيط، ووجد أن 40 مليون أمريكي يريدون الحصول على نسخ من القرآن الكريم مترجما باللغة الإنجليزية. 
وقال الدكتور إبراهيم هوبر أحد مؤسسي كير ومسؤول الاتصال في مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية- الأمريكية وأحد الناشطين المسلمين في أمريكا بأن اهتمام المجتمع الأمريكي بالاسلام بدأ يتغير إلى الأفضل بعد الجهود المبذولة للتعريف بالاسلام وتوفير المعلومات الصحيحة عنه لدى الامريكيين. 
مشروع الجيل المسلم الأمريكي الجديد 
وأضاف: إلى ان مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية- الأمريكية (كير) يقوم بمشروع جديد تحت مسمى (الجيل المسلم الأمريكي الجديد) والذي يهدف إلى خدمة مصالح وقضايا المسلمين والعرب بأمريكا من خلال توظيف نخبة من الشباب المسلم الأمريكي بكبرى مؤسسات السياسة والقانون والاعلام بأمريكا، ومن ثم المساعدة في بناء جيل جديد من القادة المسلمين الأمريكيين الشباب الواعيين بقضاياهم والقادرين على الدفاع عنها بأكبر مراكز صنع القرار بأمريكا ويركز المشروع في مرحلته الأولى والتي تمتد حتى حلول انتخابات الرئاسة الأمريكية المقبلة في نوفمبر 2008م على الكونجرس الامريكي على الكونجرس الأمريكي، وذلك بهدف توظيف شباب مسلم بمكتب كل عضو من أعضاء الكونجرس البالغ عددهم 535 عضواً.  
تاريخ التحديث : 6/26/2006 9:58:22 AM   
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## albdr

75% لا يعرفون شيء  :EEK!:   :EEK!:    حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل...  عموما الله يجزاك خير ابو عبد الله.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> 75% لا يعرفون شيء     حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل...  عموما الله يجزاك خير ابو عبد الله.

 هذا الموضوع ليعرف من لا يعرف.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

إعادة الجنسية الهولندية لبرلمانية تهاجم الإسلام       
أمستردام: تراجعت الحكومة الهولندية عن قرار سحب الجنسية من البرلمانية الهولندية الصومالية الأصل -إيان هيرسي- والذى سبق أن اتخذته فى شهر مايو الماضي. 
وكانت إيان قد هاجمت الأوضاع التي تعيشها المرأة المسلمة، وكتبت قصة فيلم باسم "خنوع1" يتحدث عن ما وصفته بمدى الإهانة التي تعيشها المرأة المسلمة، وظهرت في الفيلم مشاهد عارية لنساء على أجسادهن آيات من القرآن الكريم. 
وفى عام 2004 اغتيل مخرج الفيلم ثيو فان جوخ ،بينما تلقت "هيرسي" رسائل تهددها بالقتل ما أدى إلى تشديد الحراسة عليها بحسب -العربية نت-. 
واشتهرت إيان هيرسي علي، بعد انتقالها إلى هولندا بتهجمها الشديد على الإسلام ولا سيما في مجال حرية وحقوق المرأة.
وكانت هولندا قد منحت حق اللجوء لهيرسي عام 1992 بعد أن زعمت أنها هربت من الصومال لتتجنب زواجا مرتبا على غير إرادتها، ولكن تبين أنها عاشت حياة رغيدة خلال الأعوام الـ12 التي سبقت ذلك في كينيا.
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

فرنسا :معظم الدعاة من أصحاب الشهادات العلمية      
باريس: أصدرت المخابرات الفرنسية تقريراً حول كيفية تحويل الشباب الفرنسى من الاعتدال إلى الأصولية والفكر المتطرف ،وتضمن التقرير الذي حمل عنوان "عملية التأصل في التيارات الإسلامية" معلومات دقيقة عن الدعاة والمطوعين، وكذلك عن مختلف التيارات وأماكن التجنيد. 
ووفقاً للتقرير فإن اختيار الأصوليين يقع خصوصا على الشباب الفرنسي المسلم من المترددين على المساجد ومواقع العبادة، ويقدّر عدد هؤلاء بمائتي ألف من أصل أكثر من 5 ملايين مسلم فرنسي، كما يشير إلى أن التيارات السلفية هي الأخطر والأكثر تطرّفا كما ذكرت "الوطن "السعودية .
ويذهب التقرير إلى أن معظم الدعاة هم من أصحاب الشهادات العليا وأن بعضهم يمارس مهناً في الحقل العلمي، وهؤلاء يؤكدون أنهم نجحوا في الحياة بفضل الإسلام.  
ويقدّر التقرير متوسط عمر الدعاة بالثلاثينيات فيما تتراوح أعمار "الأهداف" بين السادسة عشرة والعشرين. أما طريقة التجنيد فهي مواربة بمعنى أن الداعي يتجنّب الخوض مباشرة في الخطاب الديني الأصولي، بل يثير المشاكل والصعوبات التي تواجه ضحاياه في الحياة اليومية، كصعوبة الحصول على عمل، أو إكمال الدراسة، أو الفقر أو التمييز العنصري، إلخ.. كما يعمل الداعي على التعرّف على اهتمامات الشباب ومشاغلهم وطموحاتهم. 
أما مواقع التجنيد المفضّلة عند الأصوليين، فهي ضواحي العاصمة وكبرى المدن الفرنسية، حيث تقع التجمّعات السكانية الفقيرة والمهاجرة.  
كما أوضح لتقرير أن النساء تلعب دورا فاعلا في عملية التأصل، لاسيما بعد تخصيص عدد من مواقع الإنترنت الأصولية ندوات حوار مفتوح مخصصة للمرأة.
ويشكل معتنقو الإسلام من الفرنسيين أرضا خصبة للسلفيين. ويؤكد التقرير أن عدد هؤلاء بلغ 1610 أشخاص العام الماضي وأن 25% منهم انتمى إلى الأيديولوجية السلفية المتطرفة. كما أن 12% من الدعاة في السجون هم من معتنقي الإسلام.    
تاريخ التحديث : 6/29/2006 11:39:11 AM    
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## albdr

> فرنسا :معظم الدعاة من أصحاب الشهادات العلمية            
> باريس: أصدرت المخابرات الفرنسية تقريراً حول كيفية تحويل الشباب الفرنسى من الاعتدال إلى الأصولية والفكر المتطرف ،وتضمن التقرير الذي حمل عنوان "عملية التأصل في التيارات الإسلامية" معلومات دقيقة عن الدعاة والمطوعين، وكذلك عن مختلف التيارات وأماكن التجنيد. 
> ووفقاً للتقرير فإن اختيار الأصوليين يقع خصوصا على الشباب الفرنسي المسلم من المترددين على المساجد ومواقع العبادة، ويقدّر عدد هؤلاء بمائتي ألف من أصل أكثر من 5 ملايين مسلم فرنسي، كما يشير إلى أن التيارات السلفية هي الأخطر والأكثر تطرّفا كما ذكرت "الوطن "السعودية .
> ويذهب التقرير إلى أن معظم الدعاة هم من أصحاب الشهادات العليا وأن بعضهم يمارس مهناً في الحقل العلمي، وهؤلاء يؤكدون أنهم نجحوا في الحياة بفضل الإسلام.  
> ويقدّر التقرير متوسط عمر الدعاة بالثلاثينيات فيما تتراوح أعمار "الأهداف" بين السادسة عشرة والعشرين. أما طريقة التجنيد فهي مواربة بمعنى أن الداعي يتجنّب الخوض مباشرة في الخطاب الديني الأصولي، بل يثير المشاكل والصعوبات التي تواجه ضحاياه في الحياة اليومية، كصعوبة الحصول على عمل، أو إكمال الدراسة، أو الفقر أو التمييز العنصري، إلخ.. كما يعمل الداعي على التعرّف على اهتمامات الشباب ومشاغلهم وطموحاتهم. 
> أما مواقع التجنيد المفضّلة عند الأصوليين، فهي ضواحي العاصمة وكبرى المدن الفرنسية، حيث تقع التجمّعات السكانية الفقيرة والمهاجرة.  
> كما أوضح لتقرير أن النساء تلعب دورا فاعلا في عملية التأصل، لاسيما بعد تخصيص عدد من مواقع الإنترنت الأصولية ندوات حوار مفتوح مخصصة للمرأة.
> ويشكل معتنقو الإسلام من الفرنسيين أرضا خصبة للسلفيين. ويؤكد التقرير أن عدد هؤلاء بلغ 1610 أشخاص العام الماضي وأن 25% منهم انتمى إلى الأيديولوجية السلفية المتطرفة. كما أن 12% من الدعاة في السجون هم من معتنقي الإسلام.    
> تاريخ التحديث : 6/29/2006 11:39:11 AM    
> نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

 لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله   يعطيك العافية أبو عبد الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> لا حول ولا قوة الا بالله   يعطيك العافية أبو عبد الله

 الله يعافيك أخي البدر .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستشرق هولندى يؤسس قسم لاصول الدين الاسلامى بأوربا     
امستردام :نجح المستشرق الهولندي البارز بيتر شورد فان كونينجسفيلد في تأسيس قسم لأصول الدين الإسلامي بكلية (الأديان) بجامعة لايدن في هولندا، لتدريس الفقه والمذاهب والتيارات الفكرية الإسلامية وعلاقة المسلمين بالدول الأوروبية. 
ويعمل فان كونينجسفيلد كما نشرت "البيان "الاماراتية أستاذا للدراسات الإسلامية وعلوم الأديان وهو من المهتمين بأوضاع المسلمين في أوروبا وله دراسات بالعربية والانجليزية والهولندية عن فقه الأقليات المسلمة ومن كتبه (أسطورة الخطر الإسلامي) و(تاريخ الأسرى المسلمين في أوروبا في العصور الوسطى) إضافة إلى تحقيق مخطوطات عربية منها (ناصر الدين على القوم الكافرين) للدبلوماسي الأندلسي أحمد بن قاسم الحجري. 
كانت بعض دراساته ثمرة تعاون علمي مع الباحث الفلسطيني واصف شديد، أستاذ العلوم الاجتماعية في جامعتي لايدن وتلبرخ. 
وقال فان كونينجسفيلد، إن قسم أصول الدين الإسلامي الذي سيفتتح في سبتمبر القادم، رصدت له وزارة التعليم في هولندا 5,2 مليون يورو. 
وأضاف أن كثيرين يجهلون أن للإسلام تاريخا طويلا في أوروبا، وأن علاقات حضارية نشأت بين أوروبا والعالمين العربي والإسلامي. كما شجعت هولندا في وقت مبكر الدراسات العربية الجادة التي بدأت في جامعة لايدن منذ نهاية القرن السادس عشر حين تأسس بها أول كرسي للدراسات العربية. 
ويقيم في هولندا التي يبلغ عدد سكانها 16 مليونا نحو مليون مسلم معظمهم من أصول تركية ومغربية ويشكلون نحو ستة في المئة من مجموع السكان. 
وقال فان كونينجسفيلد انه مهتم بإدماج المذاهب والأفكار الإسلامية في نظام التعليم الجامعي في هولندا مشيرا إلى طموحه أن يصل الطلاب في دراساتهم عن وضع الإسلام والمسلمين في الغرب إلى درجة عالية من فهم الخلفيات الفكرية للأقليات الإسلامية في أوروبا. 
وتتناول مناهج الدراسة بالقسم الجديد علوم القرآن والحديث النبوي ودور الفتوى بالنسبة لمسلمي أوروبا وأوضاع المسلمين في الغرب. وزار فان كونينجسفيلد عددا من العواصم العربية وهو زوج الفنانة التشكيلية العراقية عفيفة العيبي. 
وأشار إلى أن 250 طالبا عربيا يفدون إلى هولندا لدراسة العلوم الاجتماعية أو الطبيعية وأن نحو 200 كتاب بالعربية أو بغيرها تصدر في هولندا سنويا حول العرب وتاريخهم وتراثهم المخطوط «لكنها لا تترجم إلى العالم العربي. والجامعات العربية لا تتعاون معنا في مجال البحوث أو الترجمة ونعتمد على وجود المعهد الهولندي في القاهرة واسطنبول». 
وأشار إلى أن كثيرا من الجامعات العربية لا توجد بها إلا نسخة واحدة فقط من الموسوعة الإسلامية بالإنجليزية التي يعجز الطالب عن اقتنائها. 
وعما إذا كان لا يزال للمستشرقين دور طليعي في خدمة الحكومات حيث مهد بعضهم للاستعمار الأوروبي للشرق في مرحلة المد قبل نحو قرنين، قال فان كونينجسفيلد: إن المستشرق يجتهد وربما تستعين بأفكاره الحكومة.     
تاريخ التحديث : 6/30/2006 1:16:11 PM    
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كير تدين اختطاف إسرائيل للقادة الفلسطينيين وتوصفه بأنه "إرهاب دولة "      
واشنطن :دعا مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية (كير) – وهو أكبر منظمات الحقوق المدنية المسلمة الأمريكية – الولايات المتحدة والمجتمع الدولي إلى إدانة اختطاف إسرائيل لعشرات من القادة المنتخبين وعدد من الوزراء الفلسطينيين بما في ذلك نائب لرئيس الوزراء، كما وصف كير الاختطافات الإسرائيلية بأنها نوع من "إرهاب الدولة". 
وكانت وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية وعدد من وزراء خارجية مجموعة دول الثمانية قد أصدروا بيانا مشتركا ذكروا في جزء منه أن "اعتقال (إسرائيل) لأعضاء منتخبين بالحكومة الفلسطينية والمجلس التشريعي الفلسطيني يثير قلقا من نوع خاص". 
وتعليقا على الممارسات الإسرائيلية صرح د. بارفيز أحمد رئيس مجلس إدارة كير: "مرة أخرى نرى إسرائيل تمارس أعمال إرهاب دولة في وقت يقدم فيه المجتمع الدولي ردا خفيفا وغير مباشر سوف يؤخذ – من قبل قادة إسرائيل - على أنه "ضوء أخضر""، وأضاف أحمد قائلا: "دفعة أمريكا من أجل الديمقراطية في العالم الإسلامي قد تعد في حساب المنتهية ما لم تضغط الإدارة الأمريكية على إسرائيل للإفراج عن المختطفين وإنهاء عقابها الجماعي للشعب الفلسطيني". 
وكان كير قد أصدر بيانا في الثامن والعشرين من يونيو وصف فيه استهداف إسرائيل للبنية التحتية الفلسطينية بأنه "جريمة حرب" يجب إدانتها من قبل الإدارة الأمريكية. 
وقد أفادت تقارير صحفية أن محطة الكهرباء الفلسطينية التي استهدفتها إسرائيل مؤمن عليها من قبل هيئة حكومية أمريكية مما يعني أن الأموال الأمريكية هي التي سوف تتحمل تكلفة إصلاح ما دمرته إسرائيل، هذا إضافة إلى أن تدمير محطة الكهرباء قد يقود إلى كارثة إنسانية بسبب أهمية الكهرباء التي تولدها المحطة في تشغيل رافعات مياه تذود سكان قطاع غزة بحاجاتهم للمياه.  
وجدير بالذكر أن مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية (كير) هو أكبر منظمات الحقوق المدنية المسلمة الأمريكية، ولكير 32 مكتبا وفرعا إقليميا، ويهدف المجلس إلى زيادة فهم المجتمع الأمريكي للإسلام، وتشجيع الحوار، وحماية الحريات المدنية، وتقوية المسلمين الأمريكيين، وبناء التحالفات المعنية بنشر العدالة والفهم المتبادل.   
تاريخ التحديث : 6/30/2006 9:37:49 AM     
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كير: استهداف البنية التحتية لغزة "جريمة حرب"      
واشنطن: وصف مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية كير – أكبر منظمات الحقوق المدنية المسلمة الأمريكية – في بيان أصدره أمس استهداف إسرائيل للبنية التحتية الفلسطينية بأنها "جريمة حرب" تستدعي إدانة الإدارة الأمريكية لها. 
وذكر بيان كير أن مروحيات إسرائيلية أطلقت صواريخ على محطة الكهرباء الرئيسية بغزة بعد أن شن فلسطينيون هجوما على وحدات عسكرية إسرائيلية، وقد ترتب على الهجوم الإسرائيلي انقطاع الكهرباء عن غالبية قطاع غزة، هذا إضافة إلى استهداف الهجوم الإسرائيلي ثلاثة كباري بالقطاع، كما ذكر مسئولون فلسطينيون أن انقطاع الكهرباء سوف يؤثر على إمدادات المياه وعلى الخدمات الصحية بالقطاع. 
وأشار البيان إلى ما ذكره متحدث باسم البيت الأبيض تعليقا على الهجمات الإسرائيلية حيث ذكر: "أمريكا تحث إسرائيل على التأكد من عدم الإضرار بالمدنيين وبتجنب التدمير غير الضروري للممتلكات والبنية التحتية في أي فعل قد تقدم عليه حكومة إسرائيل". 
وذكر كير في بيانه "النقد الخفيف للاستهداف المتعمد للبنية التحتية المدنية في غزة لن يوقف صواريخ إسرائيل. يجب على إدارة بوش أن تدين جرائم الحرب هذه وأن تطالب إسرائيل بوقف استخدام الأسلحة التي يمولها دافع الضرائب الأمريكي في شن هجمات لن تؤدي إلا إلى تعميق الأزمة الإنسانية في غزة". 
وكان كير قد طالب الرئيس بوش مؤخرا بالعمل على إنهاء "الحصار" الإسرائيلي والدولي المفروض على الفلسطينيين بسبب نتائج الانتخابات الديمقراطية الفلسطينية. 
يذكر أن كير أدان بشكل متكرر استهداف المدنيين من قبل الإسرائيليين أو الفلسطينيين في الصراع الدائر بينهما. 
ويعد مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية (كير) أكبر منظمات الحقوق المدنية المسلمة الأمريكية، وله 32 مكتبا وفرعا إقليميا، ويهدف المجلس إلى زيادة فهم المجتمع الأمريكي للإسلام، وتشجيع الحوار، وحماية الحريات المدنية، وتقوية المسلمين الأمريكيين، وبناء التحالفات المعنية بنشر العدالة والفهم المتبادل.  
تاريخ التحديث : 6/29/2006 11:30:06 AM      
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية يندد بالصمت الدولي علي الإرهاب الإسرائيلي      
 واشنطن: طالب مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية -كير- الولايات المتحدة والمجتمع الدولي بإدانة اختطاف إسرائيل لعشرات من القادة الفلسطينيين المنتخبين وعدد من الوزراء بينهم نائب رئيس الوزراء.  
مؤكداً أن الاختطافات الإسرائيلية تمثل نوعاً من إرهاب الدولة. وأوضح د. فارفيز أحمد رئيس مجلس إدارة -كير- أن المجتمع الدولي قدم رداً خفيفاً وغير مباشر إزاء أعمال الإرهاب التي تمارسها إسرائيل.  
وأن الإسرائيليين سيتعاملون مع رد المجتمع الدولي باعتباره ضوء أخضر لمواصلة جرائمهم ضد الفلسطينيين.  
وطالب د. فارفيز الإدارة الأمريكية بالضغط علي إسرائيل للإفراج عن المختطفين وإنهاء عقابها الجماعي للشعب الفلسطيني. 
وفى بيانه الذى أصدره مؤخراً وصف - كير - استهداف إسرائيل للبنية التحتية الفلسطينية بأنه "جريمة حرب" يجب ادانتها من قبل الادارة الأمريكية.
وأوضحت تقارير صحفية أن محطة الكهرباء الفلسطينية التي استهدفتها إسرائيل مؤمن عليها من قبل حكومة أمريكية، مما يعني أن الأموال الأمريكية ستتحمل تكلفة إصلاح ما دمرته إسرائيل. 
وكان مجلس العلاقات الاسلامية الأمريكية -كير- قد رحب بقرار المحكمة العليا في الولايات المتحدة، الذي قضي بأن الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش تخطي صلاحياته الدستورية في قراره إنشاء محاكم عسكرية لمحاكمة أسري جوانتانامو.  
ووصف كوري سايلور مدير الشئون الحكومية بكير قرار المحكمة العليا بأنه انتصار لحكم القانون، وتوقع أن يساهم القرار في تحسين صورة الولايات المتحدة المتردية أمام العالم.
وكان قرار المحكمة الأمريكية العليا قد أكد أن المحاكم العسكرية المقترحة من قبل الادارة الأمريكية غير قانونية وفقاً للقانون الأمريكي ولمعاهدات جنيف. وأثار القرار تساؤلات حول الوضع القانوني للأسري في جوانتانامو.  
جدير بالذكر أن مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية (كير) هو أكبر منظمات الحقوق المدنية المسلمة الأمريكية، وله 32 مكتبا وفرعا إقليميا، ويهدف المجلس إلى زيادة فهم المجتمع الأمريكي للإسلام، وتشجيع الحوار، وحماية الحريات المدنية، وتقوية المسلمين الأمريكيين، وبناء التحالفات المعنية بنشر العدالة والفهم المتبادل.  
تاريخ التحديث : 7/2/2006 9:03:39 AM     
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> إعادة الجنسية الهولندية لبرلمانية تهاجم الإسلام    
> أمستردام: تراجعت الحكومة الهولندية عن قرار سحب الجنسية من البرلمانية الهولندية الصومالية الأصل -إيان هيرسي- والذى سبق أن اتخذته فى شهر مايو الماضي. 
> وكانت إيان قد هاجمت الأوضاع التي تعيشها المرأة المسلمة، وكتبت قصة فيلم باسم "خنوع1" يتحدث عن ما وصفته بمدى الإهانة التي تعيشها المرأة المسلمة، وظهرت في الفيلم مشاهد عارية لنساء على أجسادهن آيات من القرآن الكريم. 
> وفى عام 2004 اغتيل مخرج الفيلم ثيو فان جوخ ،بينما تلقت "هيرسي" رسائل تهددها بالقتل ما أدى إلى تشديد الحراسة عليها بحسب -العربية نت-. 
> واشتهرت إيان هيرسي علي، بعد انتقالها إلى هولندا بتهجمها الشديد على الإسلام ولا سيما في مجال حرية وحقوق المرأة.
> وكانت هولندا قد منحت حق اللجوء لهيرسي عام 1992 بعد أن زعمت أنها هربت من الصومال لتتجنب زواجا مرتبا على غير إرادتها، ولكن تبين أنها عاشت حياة رغيدة خلال الأعوام الـ12 التي سبقت ذلك في كينيا. 
> نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

   
الحكومة الهولندية تستقيل بسبب "هيرسي"      
بروكسل: قدمت الحكومة الهولندية أمس استقالتها إثر جدل سببته قضية تجنيس البرلمانية الصومالية الاصل -ايان هيرسي- .  
فقد قدم رئيس الوزراء يان بيتر بالكنيندي رسميا استقالة حكومته الى الملكة بياتريكس، وذلك بعد قيام حزب "الديمقراطي 66" بسحب دعمه للائتلاف الحكومي اثر الجدل حول قضية تجنيس هيرسي علي. 
وقد جاء الإعلان عن استقالة الحكومة، بعد جلسة عاصفة في البرلمان تمت خلالها بحث الطريقة التي تعاملت بها وزيرة الهجرة ريتا فيردونك مع قضية ايان هيرسي علي، والتى أعلنت في مايو الماضي، ان هيرسي المعروفة بانتقادها للإسلام، والتي اعترفت علنا بأنها قدمت معلومات غير صحيحة من أجل الحصول على اللجوء السياسي عام 1992، لا يمكنها الاحتفاظ بالجنسية الهولندية. 
لكن عقب ضغوط سياسية من البرلمان، غيرت فيردونك مواقفها الصارمة حول الهجرة، وأعلنت يوم الثلاثاء الماضي أن بإمكان ايان هيرسي علي الاحتفاظ بالجنسية الهولندية. 
وقد عبرت هيرسي علي عن حزنها لسقوط الحكومة بسبب قضيتها، وقالت في حديث لشبكة «سي.ان.ان» التلفزيونية الاميركية "إن الامور لم تكن تستدعي سقوط الحكومة وما كان يجب أن تصل الأمور الى هذا الحد". وأضافت انها تحتفظ الآن بجواز سفرها الهولندي وتريد ان تمضي قدما في ممارسة حياتها العادية.  
رافضة كشف ما إذا كانت تعتزم الترشح مجددا في الانتخابات القادمة والعودة للبرلمان او السفر الى الولايات المتحدة مثلما تردد في فترة الحديث عن سحب جنسيتها.   
تاريخ التحديث : 7/1/2006 12:17:30 PM     
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مؤتمر (مسلمي أوروبا) يدعو للإندماج والنقد الذاتى      
اسطنبول: أوضح طارق رمضان أحد أشهر المثقفين الاسلاميين في أوروبا خلال كلمته التي ألقاها أمام مؤتمر مسلمي أوروبا الذي اختتم مؤخراً بمدينة اسطنبول بتركيا أنه :"يتعين علينا ممارسة النقد الذاتي من أجل صالحنا.. ليس انتقاد الاسلام بل انتقاد سلوكياتنا". 
ودعا رمضان المولود في سويسرا والذي يعمل استاذا للدراسات الاسلامية بجامعة أوكسفورد ، الاقليات المسلمة الي الاندماج بشكل أكبر في نسيج مجتمعاتهم، مشيراً إلي أنه يتعين علي المسلمين أن يفكروا ويتصرفوا كمواطنين أوروبيين لا كأفراد أقلية معزولة. 
من جهته شدد الأمين العام لمنظمة المؤتمر الاسلامي أكمل الدين احسان أوغلو علي ضرورة منح الدول الاوروبية للاقليات المسلمة بها مزيدا من الحقوق في التعبير عن دينهم علنا. كما اشار الي ضرورة تعاون الحكومات الاوروبية مع المجتمعات الاسلامية لتعديل نصوص الكتب الدراسية في اوروبا لتقديم رؤية أكثر اتزانا للإسلام ودوره في التاريخ بحسب جريدة الأخبار .
وبالمقابل شدد الامين العام لمنظمة المؤتمر الاسلامي علي أن المسلمين في حاجة الي ان يوضحوا للاوروبيين ان الاسلام يرفض الارهاب. ودعا اوغلو مسلمي اوروبا الي السعي نحو استصدار قوانين مشابهة لقانون جرائم الكراهية الامريكي الذي يلزم الحكومة بجمع احصاءات عن هذا النوع من الجرائم.   
تاريخ التحديث : 7/3/2006 10:36:33 AM    
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## albdr

اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين   شكرا لك أبو عبد الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## mido

الله يبارك لك يا الحبيب
دائما ترسل الامل
والله المعين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> اللهم انصر الاسلام والمسلمين   شكرا لك أبو عبد الله

 آمين يارب العالمين .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> الله يبارك لك يا الحبيب
> دائما ترسل الامل
> والله المعين

 وبارك فيك أخي العزيز .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

شرطة بريطانيا تحقق في 70 قضية مرتبطة بـ 'الإرهاب'     
مفكرة الإسلام: قال مسئول أمني كبير: إن شرطة لندن تحقق في 70 قضية مرتبطة بـ 'الإرهاب' في بريطانيا وباقي أنحاء العالم. 
وقال بيتر كلارك، رئيس فرع مكافحة 'الإرهاب' في شرطة لندن، أمس الاثنين، متحدثًا قبل أربعة أيام من الذكرى الأولى لتفجيرات لندن في السابع من يوليو 2005: إن المعلومات التي تم الكشف عنها 'شريرة جدًا'، على حد تعبيره. 
وأضاف كلارك في إيجاز صحافي، حول تقييم الوضع الأمني منذ تفجيرات لندن: إن 'مستوى تحقيقات مكافحة الإرهاب تم تكثيفه خلال الـ 12 شهرًا الماضية'، بحسب فرانس برس. 
وادعى أن هناك مطالب ملحة لإجراء تحقيقات من قبل المخابرات، والقيام بعمليات لاعتقال 'المشتبه فيهم' أو تعطيل الأنشطة الإرهابية. 
وقال: إن 'فرع مكافحة الإرهاب التابع لشرطة لندن لديه نحو 70 تحقيقًا جاريًا يشمل لندن وبريطانيا والعالم'.
وأشار كلارك إلى أن هناك العديد من المعلومات المخابراتية التي يتم التحقق منها، وقال: إن هذه 'صورة مخابراتية مقلقة للغاية'. 
وقال كلارك: إن الطبيعة المتغيرة للتهديدات تعني أنه يجب على الشرطة أن تتدخل لإبطال الهجمات بشكل عاجل أكثر مما كانت عليه في السنوات السابقة. 
وقال كلارك، منتقلاً إلى الحديث عن هجمات لندن التي استهدفت شبكة النقل العام وأسفرت عن مقتل 52 شخصًا: إن الشرطة تعيد بناء الأحداث التي أدت إلى هجمات 7 يوليو. 
وتأمل الشرطة في التعرف على أي شخص ربما كان لديه معرفة مسبقة بالتفجيرات. وقال كلارك: إنه ما زال من المحتمل توجيه تهم جنائية بشأن هذه التفجيرات. وينتظر 60 شخصًا في بريطانيا حاليًا المحاكمة لجرائم مزعومة مرتبطة بـ 'الإرهاب'.
وكانت صحيفة 'الإندبندنت' قد كشفت اليوم عن أن وكالة المخابرات البريطانية الداخلية 'إم أي 5' تجري تحقيقات سرية بشأن 8000 مسلم بريطاني يشتبه في أنهم متعاطفون مع تنظيم القاعدة.     
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمون يقاضون هولندا بسبب مجازر البلقان      
لاهاي: قام حوالى 7932 مسلما من سكان مدينة سربنيتشا في البلقان 
برفع دعاوى قانونية لطلب تعويضات من الحكومة الهولندية ومن الأمم المتحدة . 
وذلك عن المذابح التي شهدتها المدينة والتي راح ضحيتها 7 آلاف مسلم عام 1995، عندما كانت المدينة تحت حماية قوات هولندية تابعة لقوات حفظ السلام الدولية لحمايتها من القوات الصربية بحسب جريدة الوطن. 
وأعلن مكتب المحاماة الهولندي الذى توجه اليه المسلمين أن أهالي الضحايا معظمهم من الأمهات اللاتي فقدن أقاربهن، وأن المكتب يبحث منذ 2004 الطرق القانونية لحصول أسر الضحايا على تعويضات ملائمة. ويطالب أسر الضحايا الحكومة الهولندية بدفع تعويضات بحجة تخاذل القوات الهولندية في حماية المدينة من الصرب.     
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

القرضاوى: معظم سكان أوروبا الأصليين مسلمون      
اسطنبول: خلال كلمة ألقاها فى مؤتمر مسلمي أوروبا الذى اختتم منذ يومين حث فضيلة العلامة د. يوسف القرضاوي رئيس الاتحاد العالمي لعلماء المسلمين، الأوروبيين على الاعتراف الايجابي بوجود المسلمين على كافة المستويات في مجتمعاتهم. 
مشيرا إلى أن العديد من سكان أوروبا الأصليين مسلمون، خاصة في منطقة البلقان بجنوب شرق أوروبا. 
وقال د. القرضاوي بحسب جريدة الشرق القطرية: "إن هناك العديد من الأوروبيين الذين لا يريدون من يختلف عنهم سواء في اللون أو العقيدة أو الجنس، لكن هذا أمر ضد التنوع الذي خلقه الله، نريد من كل الإنسانية احترام التنوع والاختلاف ". 
ودعا مسلمي أوروبا إلى الحرص على الاندماج بدلا من أن يكونوا مشتبها بهم. 
كما انتقد خلال الكلمة الغياب الأوروبي الذي جاء في المؤتمر واضحا، ولم يكن متوقعا ان يكون بهذه الصورة. 
يذكر أن وزير الدولة التركي محمد إيدين أشار خلال افتتاح المؤتمر إلى المعوقات امام اندماج المسلمين في المجتمعات الأوروبية.     
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماليزيا تدعو للحوار بين الغرب والعالم الإسلامى       
كوالامبور: طالبت ماليزيا قادة العالم بمعالجة الصورة المشوهة وسوء الفهم بين المسيحيين في الغرب والعالم الإسلامي من خلال الحوار.  
وأكد سيد حامد البار وزير الخارجية الماليزي على أن الحوار سيقود إلى السلام، والاستقرار والعمران المستدام، وفي ذات الوقت فإنه ينبغي على الطرفين الإسلامي والمسيحي حكومة وشعباً الالتـزام بعقد حوار سيؤدي إلى انسجام ورفاهية. 
وقال البا حسبما ذكرت وكالة الانباء الاسلامية أن ذلك الأمر يتطلب منا أن نعيد النظر في السياسات بكل مستوياتها دولياً وإقليمياً ووطنياً... :"علينا أن نعالج انعدام العدالة والمساواة لدى الشعب والدولة ونرفض الموقف المائل إلى جهة دون أخرى ". 
جاء ذلك خلال كلمته فى افتتاح الحوار بين الأديان الذي يعقد على هامش اجتماع آسيا-أوروبا الثاني في لماكا بسيبروس.  
وأضاف البا أنه يجب على من يحرص على تحقيق الإدارة الجيدة وسيادة القوانين احترام القانون الدولي والعلاقة بين الدول، وأحد الطرق الفعالة إلى ذلك هو التعليم. 
وضرب مثالاً على ذلك بالشعب الماليزي البالغ عددهم نحو 25 مليون نسمة، يعيش في واحة أمن وسلام واحترام متبادل وسط تعددهم عرقاً وديناً. وعلى الرغم من أن المسلمين هم الأغلبية يمثلون 33المائة من عدد السكان إجمالاً، إلا أن تدبير الدولة يدار من خلال شراكة القوى السياسية بين الجنسيات متعددة الأديان والاعتقادات. 
ودعا البار: وسائل الإعلام إلى المساهمة بشكل أكثر فعالية في ترويج الأصوات المعتدلة المعتمدة على أساس التسامح وإبراز الحوار والتفاهم المتبادل بين الأديان والحضارات بدلاً من التطرف كأفضل وسيلة لتحقيق السلام الدائم.   
تاريخ التحديث : 7/6/2006 12:53:21 PM     
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## albdr

> مسلمون يقاضون هولندا بسبب مجازر البلقان           
> لاهاي: قام حوالى 7932 مسلما من سكان مدينة سربنيتشا في البلقان 
> برفع دعاوى قانونية لطلب تعويضات من الحكومة الهولندية ومن الأمم المتحدة . 
> وذلك عن المذابح التي شهدتها المدينة والتي راح ضحيتها 7 آلاف مسلم عام 1995، عندما كانت المدينة تحت حماية قوات هولندية تابعة لقوات حفظ السلام الدولية لحمايتها من القوات الصربية بحسب جريدة الوطن. 
> وأعلن مكتب المحاماة الهولندي الذى توجه اليه المسلمين أن أهالي الضحايا معظمهم من الأمهات اللاتي فقدن أقاربهن، وأن المكتب يبحث منذ 2004 الطرق القانونية لحصول أسر الضحايا على تعويضات ملائمة. ويطالب أسر الضحايا الحكومة الهولندية بدفع تعويضات بحجة تخاذل القوات الهولندية في حماية المدينة من الصرب.     
> نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

 حسبنا الله ونعم الوكيل  :Frown:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مفتى البوسنة: المسلمون نقلوا المعرفة لأوروبا        
اسطنبول: دعا مؤتمر "مسلمى أوربا" فى بيانه الختامى الحكومات الأوربية والمسلمين إلى كسر الهوة التي تزداد اتساعًا بينهما . 
وأكد الشيخ مصطفى تسيريتش، مفتي البوسنة، خلال تلاوته البيان الختامي للمؤتمر، أن وجود الإسلام في أوربا ليس حديثًا، ولكنه يمتد إلى أمد بعيد تاريخيًّا وثقافيًّا، وأن "المسلمين لعبوا دورًا هامًّا في إنتاج ونقل المعرفة إلى أوربا".
وشدّد على أن الشريعة الإسلامية تلزم المسلمين أينما كانوا بالقيام بواجباتهم في دعم التوافق الاجتماعي وبناء علاقات فاعلة مع رفقائهم من أبناء وطنهم.
كما أكد البيان الختامي في الوقت نفسه أن المسلمين مثل المواطنين الأوربيين لهم الحق في الانتقاد، ومخالفة الرأي، والتظاهر.
وفيما يتعلق بملف الإرهاب، أدان المؤتمر الإرهاب بكافة أشكاله، واعتبره إهانة لكل البشرية، مشددًا على أنه لا يوجد أي ظرف أو حالة أجاز فيها الإسلام القيام بعمل إرهابي أو قتل للمدنيين. وحث المؤتمر المسلمين على ضرورة العمل على اقتلاع ظاهرة الإرهاب.
في الوقت نفسه حمّل البيان رسالة قوية إلى الحكومات الأوربية، ودعاها إلى دعم الحوار مع المسلمين.
كما أدان تصاعد ظاهرة الخوف المرضي من الإسلام (الإسلاموفوبيا) في الغرب، وكل أشكال التمييز ضد المسلمين في أوربا.
وشدد البيان حسبما نشرت وكالة الانباء الاسلامية على الحاجة الماسة إلى العمل بجد لرفع الظلم والجور وحالة فقدان الأمل والإحباط التي يعاني منها المسلمين في كل أنحاء العالم.    
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## عبده المصرى

لا إله إلا الله هذه حقيقة وسيعرفونها ان عاجلا ام اجلا،،،،،،،

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> لا إله إلا الله هذه حقيقة وسيعرفونها ان عاجلا ام اجلا،،،،،،،

 البشائر تؤكد أن غلبة الإسلام قادمة قريباً ،
بإذن الله ،
ووقتها ستدين الأرض بالإسلام 
وتنتشر عقيدة التوحيد ، وعلومها .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

روما: تبرئة مسلم من الاساءة للكاثوليكية      
روما: أعلنت محكمة روما أمس عادل سميث، أحد الوجوه الإسلامية في إيطاليا المثيرة للجدل نتيجة تصريحاته الإعلامية حادة اللهجة، من تهمة "الإساءة للديانة الكاثوليكية".  
وذكرت وكالة الانباء الايطالية ان ذلك حدث أثناء مداخلته في البرنامج التلفزيوني الشهير "الباب للباب" (Porta a Porta)، في القناة الحكومية الأولى، سنة 2001، ووصفه الصليب بأنه "تمثال مصغر لجثة".   
تاريخ التحديث : 7/6/2006 12:45:29 PM    
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

باريس: ندوة فكرية عن "مستقبل الاديان فى أوروبا "      
باريس: ينظم مسجد الدعوة في باريس ندوة فكرية في 17 - 18 من الشهر الجاري، بعنوان "أوروبا والأديان... استنبات شقاق أم استثبات وفاق؟". 
يشارك في الندوة عدد كبير من المفكرين ورجال الدين المسلمين والمسيحيين. 
وتتضمن عدة طاولات مستديرة تتناول مسائل تتعلق بـ"مستقبل الأديان في أوروبا، وبشكل خاص مستقبل الدين الإسلامي في فرنسا، وكيفية تناول وسائل الإعلام الفرنسية للإسلام، وعولمة الإسلام والشباب المسلم في أوروبا". 
ومن المشاركين في الندوة المفكر الجزائري محمد أركون، والفرنسي جيل كيبل الأستاذ في معهد العلوم السياسية في باريس، وعميد كلية الشريعة في سورية الشيخ محمد سعيد رمضان البوطي، والأب بيار تولا الباحث في المعهد الوطني للأبحاث العلمية في فرنسا. 
ومن جهة ثانية تنظم (شبكة مسلمي أوروبا) ندوة حول "مستقبل المسلمين في أوروبا بين الحوار ومعاداة الإسلام"، في 11 من الشهر الجاري، يشارك فيها المفكر الإسلامي المعروف طارق رمضان، كما يشارك رمضان في اليوم التالي في ندوة بعنوان "حوار الحضارات: تحديات من أجل عالم جديد"، في جامعة ليبر في بروك.   
تاريخ التحديث : 6/11/2006 2:54:19 PM   
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## albdr

يعطيك العافية أبو عبد الله  :Regular Smile:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> يعطيك العافية أبو عبد الله

 الله يعافيك .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كير تطالب بالتحقيق فى حادث إطلاق النار على القرءان الكريم     
واشنطن :طالب مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأمريكية (كير) وزارة العدل الأمريكية بالتحقيق في حادثة شهدتها ولاية تناسي الأمريكية قام فيها معتدون بإلقاء نسخة من القرءان الكريم على مدخل أحد مساجد الولاية بعد أن مزقوها بإطلاق عدة أعيرة نارية عليها، وطالب كير وزارة العدل الأمريكية بالتحقيق في الحادثة على أنها انتهاك محتمل لقوانين الحقوق المدنية. 
وقال كير في بيان له أن مرتكبو الحادثة السابقة صورا ما قاموا به ووضعوه على شبكة الإنترنت في السابع عشر من يونيو الماضي، ويصور شريط الفيديو المنشور رجلين وهما يطلقان عدة أعيرة نارية على نسخة من القرآن الكريم مستخدمين سلاح آلي غير مصرح للمدنيين باستخدامه، حيث قام أحدهما بعد ذلك بإلقاء النسخة الممزقة على مدخل أجد المساجد وهو يتصايح باسم المسيح.
ويقول صاحب الموقع الذي نشر الشريط على الإنترنت أنه يعيش بولاية تناسي، كما يعرض الموقع موسيقى تدور حول فكرة "قوة البيض"، ويقول صاحب الموقع - في نبذة عن نفسه - أنه يعتبر "أي شخص يقتل مسلما أو يحاول على الأقل أن يقتل مسلما" من الأبطال، كما يحتوي الموقع عن تعبيرات عنصرية ضد الأفارقة واللاتينيين الأمريكيين. 
وتعليقا على الشريط، ذكر أرسلان افتخار مدير الشؤون القانونية بكير "إلقاء القرآن الممزق بطلقات الرصاص على أحد المساجد يجعلنا نعتقد أن الجناة تخطوا حدود حرية التعبير عن الرأي وذلك بضلوعهم في فعل يقصد به التخويف الديني". 
وشبه افتخار ما قام به الرجلان بحرق الصلبان أمام منازل الأفارقة الأمريكيين لتخويفهم، وقد أعطت المحكمة العليا في 2003 الولايات الأمريكية حق معاقبة من يقومون بحرق الصلبان بنية التخويف. 
كما أشار افتخار إلى أن ما قام به الرجلان قد يعن خرقا لقوانين الحقوق المدنية والتي تحرم "جرح، أو اضطهاد، أو تهديد، أو تخويف أي شخص" من خلال المبالغة في ممارسة حقوق يمنحها الدستور الأمريكي.   
تاريخ التحديث : 7/12/2006 11:24:20 AM    
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الدنمارك :تنظيم مظاهرة ضد المسلمين أمام البرلمان الدنماركى      
كوبنهاجن :قامت السلطات الأمنية المسؤولة عن تنظيم المظاهرات في الدنمارك بمنع تنظيم مظاهرة معادية للإسلام تقدم بها "التنظيم الدنماركي" اليميني وحولت مكانها وذلك بعد أن رأت أن الهدف منها هو استفزاز المسلمين في منطقة تجمعهم, وكان المتظاهرون ينوون رفع شعارين مثل "أوقفوا الإسلام في الدنمارك"، و"القتلة من حماس أخرجوهم من إسكندنافيا" وذلك في مكان تجمع المسلمين في العاصمة "كوبنهاجن", وأحالت مكان المظاهرة حسبما نشرت "الوطن "السعودية إلى أمام البرلمان الدنماركي وذلك في 22 من الشهر الجاري وتتوقع السلطات الأمنية مواجهات خصوصا أن هذا التنظيم معروف لدى الحكومة بأنه من أشد التنظيمات عنصرية في الدنمارك ضد المسلمين, وطلب أحد المسؤولين في قوات الأمن من المسلمين عدم الذهاب إلى مكان تجمع هذا التنظيم وعدم الاستماع إلى استفزازاتهم.  
تاريخ التحديث : 7/13/2006 2:16:51 PM    
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## mido

والله قلبى ما هايصفى ليهم خالص

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتاب المسلمون في أمريكا      
اشترك في إعداد هذا الكتاب الهام ثلاثة كتاب هم: ـ د.محمد حسان حتحوت.ـ د. إكرام لمعي.ـ د. صفي الدين حامد.وقد صدر كتاب [الإسلام في أمريكا] عن دار الشروق عام 2003 وهو يتناول بوجه خاص ظاهرة الانتشار الإسلامي في أمريكا ومستقبلها بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر.وفي القسم الخاص بالدكتور حسان حتحوت يذكر مراحل تطور الوجود الإسلامي من خلال المسلمين السود الذين تم تهجيرهم إلى أمريكا، وكيف عمل المستعمرون البيض على قطع جذورهم بالإسلام الأمر الذي أدى إلى انتشار الخرافة بينهم.وتكون جماعات سود متطرفة فكريًا تتخذ الإسلام شعارًا لها وترى أن الشيطان هو الرجل الأبيض وقد تبلور ذلك بوجه خاص في جماعة [أمة الإسلام] على يد إليجا محمد في الثلث الأول من القرن الماضي والذي مات عام 1975 وخلفه اثنان وهما ابنه [وريث الدين محمد] والذي استقل بجماعة خاصة به على المذهب السني، ولويس فرخان زوج بنت إليجا وقد مضى على نهج أستاذه وإن كانت دعوته تلاحظ تطورًا إلى حد كبير للاقتراب من المذهب السني.ثم يذكر الدكتور حتحوت الموجة المعاصرة للمهاجرين المسلمين التي نشطت في الخمسينات والستينات وما بعدهما ويصفها الدكتور حتحوت بالملامح التالية:1] أنها موجة عقائدية بنسبة كبيرة فكثير من أفرادها يعملون في الحقل الإسلامي في السابق فلما ضايقتهم بلادهم هاجروا وهم يحملون عقيدتهم معهم ويعملون لها.2] أنها عالية التعليم ومن بينهم من يشتغلون في أماكن حساسة في الجامعات ومراكز البحث العلمي كما أن منهم أقطابًا في الصناعة والتجارة.3] أنها ليست أجنبية في أعين الناس وإلا اعتبرنا أن كل من في أمريكا أجانب فيما عدا الهنود الحمر.4] أن تعددية أمريكا خففت حدة التعصبات الدينية.5] أنها واعية بالتحديات التي أمامها وتتناولها بالعقل والتخطيط.6] أن عددها ليس ضئيلاً وأن هذا العدد يزيد باختيار مزيد من الناس الدخول في الإسلام.أما الدكتور/ إكرام لمعي، فيركز بوجه خاص على دور المثقفين الأمريكيين في اتخاذ الموقف من الإسلام ويقسم هؤلاء إلى فريقين فريق يدعو إلى الصدام مع الإسلام وفريق يدعو إلى الحوار معه.وما يوصي به الفريق الأول [فريق الدعوة إلى الصدام]!1ـ الدعوة لاستيقاظ الغرب لكي يدرك الخطر الذي يهددهم من الإسلام والمسلمين.2ـ إن الإسلام سوف يغزو أمريكا من خلال المهاجرين المسلمين والزوار، لذلك هم يدعون الحكومة الأمريكية لمنع المزيد من هجرة المسلمين إلى أمريكا، ووضع المسلمين الموجودين في أمريكا تحت المراقبة على أنهم متطرفون.3ـ أن تقوم الولايات المتحدة بتحرك استراتيجي ـ كما حدث ضد الاتحاد السوفيتي ـ لإجهاض الدعوة الإسلامية لمواجهة الغرب.5ـ عدم الضغط على الحكومات العربية والإسلامية لتبني حقوق الإنسان والديمقراطية لأن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى صعود الإسلاميين من خلال الانتخابات.أما الفريق الآخر [فريق الحوار] فإنه يرى أن الميديا الإعلامية الغربية تركز على حركة المتطرفين من الإسلاميين وأن هذا التطرف نتج عن ظروف سياسية واقتصادية ولها جذور محلية وأن هناك مبالغة شديدة في القول بأن المسلمين والعرب ضد الحضارة الغربية وتوصيات هؤلاء هي:1ـ أنه لا خطر على الغرب من الإسلام والمسلمين.2ـ أن الإسلاميين اليوم يعتبرون تحديًا وليس رعبًا على الغرب، بل أيضًا وجود الأصوليين يعتبر فرصة وليس تحديًا فهي فرصة لإعادة تشكيل الفكر من خلال الحوار.3ـ على الحكومة الأمريكية أن تقبل الاختلاف بين الغرب المسيحي والإسلام وتتعامل معه بشكل ديمقراطي ليتعاونا معًا لأجل الإنسانية في المستقبل.4ـ إن وصول الإسلاميين إلى الحكم لا يعتبر مشكلة لأنهم سوف يتعاملون مع السياسة الدولية بصورة أفضل كمسئولين وهو ما حدث في إيران بعد فترة من الوقت، وسوف يتعاملون مع شعوبهم بصورة أفضل إذ هم يعيشون في عصر العولمة الذي سقطت فيه المسافات بين الدول.5ـ يجب التفريق بين الإسلاميين الذين يمكن التفاهم معهم وبين النشيطين الذين لا يقبلون أي نوع من التفاهم.6ـ أهمية التعاون مع الحكومات الإسلامية الصديقة وغير الصديقة وتأييد الديمقراطيات الحقيقية.7ـ علينا النظر إلى الحضارة الإسلامية كإضافة مهمة للإنسان بوجه عام وأن نقدر أن المسلمين ينظرون خلفهم إلى حضارتهم باعتزاز.ويرى الدكتور القس إكرام لمعي أنه يجب أن يكون هناك ثلاثة مستويات من الحوار بين الإسلام وأمريكا.الأول: هو الحوار الصامت بمعنى الاطلاع على حضارة الآخر ورؤية كيف يعيش وما هي القيم التي يتمناها في حياته اليومية من خلال الأفلام والمسلسلات والنشرات الإخبارية، في الوقت الذي نقدم فيه أنفسنا من خلال الأعمال الأدبية والفنية والسياسية.والثاني: هو حوار التعامل المباشر من خلال البعثات التعليمية المتبادلة وتبادل السياحة والمعارض والتجارة.الثالث: هو إقامة حوار فعال للفهم والتفهم بين الشرق والغرب ومن خلاله تصحيح المفاهيم الدينية والحضارية والثقافية يحث يتم الحديث عن الفارق بين الإسلام والإرهاب والمسيحية الغربية والإباحية وعلاقة الدين بالحضارة ودور الدين في الحضارة.أما الدكتور صفي الدين حامد، فيرى أن ظاهرة الانتشار الإسلامي في أمريكا قد استفادت من كتابات الأعداء من أمثال الصهيوني برنارد لوسي أو ستيف أميرسون وحتى سلمان رشدي نفسه لأنهم سلطوا الأضواء على الدين الجديد الذي لم يكن الشعب الأمريكي يهتم به، ولاشك أن هذا الاهتمام قد تزايد إلى حدود لم يسبق لها مثيل بعد الهجمات الإرهابية المشهورة صبيحة 11 سبتمبر فقد زاد الطلب على المحاضرات التي تشرح الإسلام وعلى عقد حوارات بين الإسلام وشتى طوائف الكنائس المسيحية بل أصبحت المفردات والعبادات والأركان الإسلامية جزءًا من الثقافة العامة تتبارى برامج الإذاعة والتليفزيون بل والصحف والمجلات في تغطيتها وإجراء المناقشات الجماهيرية عنها.ويلخص الدكتور/ صفي الدين حامد التحديات التي تواجهها الحركة الإسلامية في الولايات المتحدة في التالي:ـ عجز بعض المجموعات الإسلامية عن إقامة علاقات مودة مع مختلف عناصر المجتمع الأمريكي.ـ التردد في الاجتهاد بين علماء المهجر مما أدى إلى تعليق أكثر القضايا الفكرية والاجتماعية.ـ الخلل في ترتيب أولويات العمل الإسلامي، مما أدى إلى حصر الدعوة وتقييد انطلاقها وتبديد الجهود في أمور ثانوية.ـ التشتت الغريب والشرذمة الحادة بين المجموعات المختلفة.ـ غياب مشاركة النساء بطريقة ملموسة في أنشطة الحركة.ـ تعثر الكثير من المنظمات في تطوير وتنفيذ انتخابات تعكس مفهوم الشورى.ـ اتساع الفجوة الفكرية بين الحضارات المختلفة [الأمريكيين والمهاجرين].ويوجه الدكتور صفي الدين كلمة أخيرة عن أحداث سبتمبر يذهب فيها إلى أنه على المسلمين في الولايات المتحدة أن يعوا الواقع المؤلم للعالم الإسلامي اليوم ـ ويعملوا على مواجهته والاعتراف بأنه لا جدوى أو أمل في الاعتماد على عون حقيقي من هذا الاتجاه والمطلوب الآن هو تعبئة الجهود الذاتية للمسلمين في أمريكا حيث أن الدول الإسلامية كلها في مأزق فكري وسياسي واقتصادي ولا يرجى أن تأتي الحلول أو الأفكار المستقبلية من هذا الجانب.  
مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

باريس :إعتراض على طرد طلاب المسلمين والعرب       
يشكل طرد الطالب المغربي عبدالله بوجراف (19 سنة) أول حالة من نوعها لطالب عربي بعد الانتهاء من دراسته الثانوية مما يعد انتهاكا لقانون الهجرة الجديد الذي قام وزير الداخلية نيكولا ساركوزي بتمريره في 13 يونيو 2006، والذي يقضي بمنح الإقامة للأجانب المنخرطين في الدراسة بالمدارس الفرنسية بشكل منتظم.
وعبدالله بوجراف يدرس بالمدارس الفرنسية منذ أن كان في الـ14 من عمره، ولم تسجل عليه ملاحظة خلل أو عنف أو عدم اندماج في المدرسة ـ طبقا لمديريه في المدرسة ـ وقد تم ترحيله إلى بلده هذا الأسبوع دون أي سبب واضح.
وتدعي تصريحات الأمن الفرنسي أن هذه الحالة لا تندرج تحت معايير تصحيح الأوضاع التي أعلن عنها ساركوزي والذي يتعلق فقط بأسر لأطفال مسجلين في المدارس الفرنسية ولا يحملون أوراق إقامة شرعية. 
وصرح المتحدث الرسمي لمديرية شؤون الهجرة في باريس حسبما نشرت "الوطن "السعودية أن بوجراف قد تم القبض عليه في نهاية شهر يونيو المنصرم، بسبب شكوك تحوم حول احتمال اعتدائه على أحد الأشخاص الفرنسيين المشردين الذين بلا مسكن أو مأوى واضح.
وهنا تحركت الجمعيات الحقوقية وبعض مرشحي اليسار الفرنسي، لتصحيح مثل هذه الأوضاع التي وصفت بـ"التعسفية التي لا تستند إلى أي دلائل واضحة أو ثابتة". 
وخلال مؤتمر صحفي عقد في بلدية الحي العشرين في باريس، قالت ناتالي فيسيل من "شبكة تعليم بدون حدود" إن عبدالله ليس الحالة الأولى بل نحن أمام قائمة طويلة", كذلك أعلن المتحدث الرسمي باسم الشبكة"أن هناك وضعا مشابها لطالبة من مالي ومسجلة في صفوف الثانوية العامة في إحدى المدارس الفرنسية، وهي حاليا محتجزة في مركز الحجز بإحدى المدن الفرنسية تمهيدا لطردها، وهذه الطالبة ولدت في إحدى الضواحي الفرنسية ثم رحلت بصحبة أسرتها إلى بلدها في سن صغيرة، ثم عادت لاستكمال دراستها في فرنسا العام الماضي، ويقوم والدها بدفع كافة مصروفها عبر عمها الذي يقوم برعايتها، ونحن هنا نتساءل عن أسباب طرد هؤلاء الصغار هل لأنهم يشكلون خطرا على الأمن العام الفرنسي.   
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الثانوية الإسلامية الوحيدة فى فرنسا تخرج اولى دفعاتها        
باريس : أعلنت ثانوية (ابن رشد)، الخاصة الإسلامية في مدينة ليل الفرنسية (شمال البلاد)، عن تخريج أول دفعة من طلاب الشهادة الثانوية، البكالوريا. وهي الثانوية الإسلامية الوحيدة في فرنسا، أنشأتها الجالية المسلمة في العام 2003، لتستقبل الطالبات المحجبات اللواتي طردن من الثانويات العمومية بموجب قانون منع الحجاب في المدارس العمومية. 
وأشار نائب مدير المدرسة مخلوف مامش في تصريح لـ(آكي) اليوم إلى نجاح 15 طالبا وطالبة في امتحانات الثانوية العامة هذا العام، من أصل 20 قدمتهم الثانوية، وقال أن 5 طلاب من مدرسته حققوا معدلات جيدة، وظهرت أسمائهم بما يسمى "قائمة الشرف"، على مستوى المنطقة. 
واعتبر مامش أن نتائج المدرسة كانت جيدة جداً، ومشجعة لتكرار تجربة المدارس الإسلامية في بقية المدن الفرنسية، مشيراً إلى مشاريع مماثلة قد ترى النور في باريس ومرسيليا وليون. وذكر مامش أن مدرسة ابن رشد الإسلامية أنشئت في 10 تموز 2003 بموافقة وزارة التعليم الفرنسية، وفق القانون الذي يسمح بإنشاء مدارس دينية مثل المدارس الكاثوليكية واليهودية، وأنها تلتزم بالمناهج المدرسية التي تضعها وزارة التعليم لكنها تركز على حصص التعليم الديني واللغة العربية. 
وقال "استقبلت المدرسة الطالبات المحجبات اللواتي طردن من المدارس العمومية، ومعظم طالباتنا اليوم محجبات لكن الحجاب ليس شرطاً للتسجيل في المدرسة، وإن كان قانون منع الحجاب محرض أساسي لإنشاء الثانوية". ولفت مامش إلى تمويل المدرسة من قبل الجالية المسلمة في فرنسا، إذ تكلف سنويا نحو 600 ألف يورو، في حين لا يزيد رسم التسجيل للطلاب عن 500 يورو. 
ودعا السلطات الفرنسية إلى المساهمة بتمويلها، لاسيما بعد أن أثبتت التجربة نجاحها، موضحاً أن نجاح الثانوية سيسمح لها بعد 5 سنوات بالاستفادة من تمويل حكومي يسد نحو 80 % من مصاريفها. وتوقع نائب مدير المدرسة أن يصل عدد المسجلين في الثانوية للعام القادم إلى 90 طالباً وطالبة.   
نقلاً عن موقع محيط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون هناك ماذا نعرف عنهم ؟!        
مفكرة الإسلام: من وسط هذه المجتمعات الغربية التي تعيش في خليط فريد من المعتقدات والتصورات والأفكار والأخلاقيات المتباينة يظهر المارد القادم من أعماق تلك البلاد وهي التي طالما رفعت راية الحرب على الإسلام وتتابعت حملاتها على الشرق عموما بصور مختلفة ومتنوعة إنهم المسلمون في الغرب آية الله تعالى لمن قاس نصر دين الله جل وعلا بالمقاييس البشرية فمن رحم الباطل يخرج الله الحق ومن حيث يظن أهل الباطل النصر تأتيهم الهزيمة ومن حيث يكيدون ويمكرون ويخططون ويبذلون ينقلب الكيد على من كاد ' ويمكرون ويمكر الله والله خير الماكرين ' إنهم هناك قابعون يصارعون ويثبتون على الحق الذي معهم ويقاومون أمواجا عاتية من الإفساد المباشر لمعتقداتهم وتوجهاتهم ولكنهم مع كل ذلك صامدون هؤلاء المسلمون خارج حدود بلاد الإسلام أصبحوا قلقا وعبئا على حكومات تلك البلاد وتفننت تلك الحكومات على درجات مختلفة في البحث عن وسائل مختلفة ومتنوعة لتحقيق ذوبان هذه الفئة في المجتمع الغربي على اختلاف توجهاته كل على حدة , وفي المقابل لما وجد المسلمون هناك هذا الضغط الشديد لتغيير ثوابتهم ومعتقداتهم قابلوا هذا الضغط بصور مختلفة ومتعددة فمنهم وهم الأغلب الأعم من رأى في ذلك اعتداءا على كيانه الشخصى وسلبا لأبسط حقوقه في الحرية والحياة فقابل ذلك بمزيد من التشبث والتمسك والحفاظ على التميز النابع من دينهم وثقافتهم , مما أثمر في النهاية حالة من عدم الاستقرار المستمر والقلق والاضطراب بين الطرفين ومنهم من رضخ وفقد مقومات تميزه فذاب في ذاك الهلام معدوم الطعم والشكل وهم كنسبة الأقل عددا وإن كانوا الأعلى صوتا. 
هم أولاء هناك: هل رأيتهم؟ هل سمعتهم؟ هل تعرف عنهم شيئا؟ إن من أضعف الإيمان وأبسط الحقوق تجاه أولئك المدافعين عن بيضة الإسلام هناك ومن يحملون صورتنا إلى أعماق قلب ذلك الكيان الضخم الموسوم بالغرب أن نعرف أحوالهم وأخبارهم وشؤونهم وما يواجههم من تحديات وعقبات تعتري حياتهم ومعيشتهم. 
 إن محاور البحث في شؤون المسلمين في بلاد الغرب تدور حول محاور ثلاث رئيسية لا بد من التعرض لها عند دراسة أحوالهم وهي تشمل الآتي:   
[1] طبيعة البلاد بشكل عام من حيث الجغرافيا والديموغرافيا [ شكل التركيبة السكانية ] ومحاور انتشار الإسلام فيها وكيف دخل إليها؟ وطبيعة توزيع الجاليات المسلمة وتقسيمها وتركيبتها العرقية مثل بيان الجنسيات المكونة لها وتعداد كل جنسية وتوجهاتها الفكرية والثقافية.   
[2] المظاهر العامة لأنشطة الجاليات الإسلامية في بلاد الغرب ومؤسساتهم على اختلاف أنواعها مثل: 
1- المؤسسـات الاقتصادية...............................  4- المؤسسات التعليمية. 
2- المؤسسات الاجتماعية. ..............................  5- المؤسسات الدعوية. 
3- المؤسسات الخارجية.  ................................   6- المؤسسات السياسية. 
 وغيرها من المؤسسات ومستوى نضج كل من هذه الأنشطة المختلفة ومعدل تراكم خبراتها ومدى تفاعلها مع الجالية الإسلامية الموجودة هناك ومدى استجابتهم لطلباتها وتلاحمهم معها وكذا معدل خبراتها في التعامل مع الحكومات الغربية والأفكار المحاربة لتوجهاتها الإسلامية.   
[3] المشكلات والتحديات التي تواجه الجاليات الإسلامية في الخارج على اختلاف درجاتها وأشكالها حيث تتنوع ما بين مشكلات: 
1- اجتماعية.   ................................      2- اقتصادية. 
3- دعويـة.   ..................................    4- تعليمية. 
5- سـياسية.    ................................     6- خارجية. 
وهذه الأخيرة تعد الأخطر والأهم بالنسبة لمسلمي الغرب في الوقت الحاضر حيث تبحث أثر ما يحدث في العالم العربي والإسلامي على هذه الجاليات في الخارج وما تثمره من مزيد من الضغط عليهم للتنازل عن هويتهم وخصوصيتهم. وهذه ستكون بإذن الله تعالى محاور بحثنا الدائر حول المسلمين في واقع العالم الغربي على مستوى الدول المختلفة دولة دولة.   
إن عدم الاهتمام بمسلمي الغرب الاهتمام اللائق بهم وتوجيههم إلى ما يوحد قوتهم ويرفع صوتهم ويجمعهم كقوة أساسية في ضبط التوجهات الغربية - تجاه الإسلام كديانة وأمة المسلمين كواقع - بما لهم من واقع سنفاجئ به عندما نرى نسبتهم في التركيبة الديموغرافية الغربية مقارنة بواقعهم وأثرهم في اتخاذ القرار في مؤسسات الغرب المختلفة أدى في النهاية إلى فقداننا أو بالأحرى والأدق تأخير انتفاعنا من هذا المارد المبارك الذي سيدفع بالإسلام من أعماق رحم الغرب إلى مقدمة القوى المؤثرة في توجهاته ومواقفه. 
إن تعاملاتنا مع المسلمين في الغرب انحصرت لفترة طويلة في كون الغرب مكان ينبغي الهرب منه لمن يريد التمسك بدينه والفتاوى تخرج كلها تتكلم عن حرمة البقاء في بلاد الكفر والهجرة إليها ولكننا لم نعط  نفس القدر من الأهمية لمسلمي تلك البلاد وما يحتاجونه من تفهم لواقعهم ومساعدتهم على أداء الدور الحقيقي المطلوب منهم وهم واقفون على أعظم ثغرة من ثغرات الأمة يسدونها بما معهم. 
اللهم بارك لنا في إخواننا وعذرا لهم مقدما على تقصيرنا الشديد في حقهم ولعلنا بهذا الباب وغيره من المحاولات للتعرف عليهم يمكننا أن نجبر جزءا من كسرنا لهم وخطئنا في حقهم غفر الله لنا ولهم وأعانهم على نصرة دينه والثبات على الحق الذي معهم وجعلهم ذخرا لأمة الإسلام حين تنزل الملمات وجعلهم ممن يصدق فيهم حديث رسول الله صلي الله عليه وسلم حين نظر إلى سلمان الفارسي رضي الله عنه وقال :' ليبلغن أقوام من مثل سلمان الثريا ' وقد نص صلي الله عليه وسلم في أكثر من حديث على أن للأعاجم دورا لا ينبغي إغفاله في نصرة الإسلام فيما سيأتي من الزمان فجعلكم الله تعالى أهل بشارة النبي صلي الله عليه وسلم وعذرا ثانية على تقصيرنا.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مواقف المسلمين في فرنسا واجتهاد الواقع        
مفكرة الإسلام : غدا المسلمون فى فرنسا محور اهتمام العالم فى المرحلة الأخيرة نتيجة ما أثاره قانون منع الحجاب في المدارس الرسمية من جدل كبير حول العلاقة بين الإسلام والغرب وبينه وبين العلمانية الفرنسية على وجه الخصوص ثم تضاعف هذا الاهتمام في ظل حادث اختطاف الصحفيين الفرنسيين في العراق وربط رجال المقاومة الإفراج عنهما بإلغاء هذا القانون وفى الوقت الذي تقيم فيه الأقليه المسلمة المظاهرات من أجل إلغاء قانون منع الحجاب فإن زعماء هذه الاقلية عارضوا عملية الاختطاف هذه وقاموا بدور كبير فى محاولة الإفراج عن الصحفيين من خلال المفاوضات حيث قاموا بزيارة العراق من أجلها أوئل سبتمبر الماضى وقام الدكتور محمد بشاري رئيس الفيدرالية العامة لمسلمي فرنسا بحولة تفاوضية في عدد من العواصم العربية في محاولة للإفراج عن الصحفيين المخطوفين.   
ولفهم هذا الوضع بصورة أدق لابد من إلقاء الضوء أولاً علي مسلمي فرنسا الذين يشكلون أقلية من أكبر الأقليات المسلمة في الغرب حتى يمكننا أن نتفهم مواقفهم الخاصة تجاه تلك القضايا. 
     تقدر الكثافة السكانية لمسلمي فرنسا بحوالى عشرة بالمائة من مجموع السكان أي حوالى سبعة ملايين نسمة وهم يشكلون الديانة الثانية في البلاد بعد الكاثوليكية وفى البدء فقد أثرت الطبيعة الخاصة للفرنسيين في رفض كل ما هو فرنسي في عدم مقابلة المسلمين الذين وفدوا على فرنسا في العقود الأخيرة بالترحاب وقد يفسر ذلك اتجاه المسلمين إلى العيش فى ضواحى باريس أكثر من وسطها وفى ضوء التناقص الواضح لعدد سكان فرنسا تظل أعداد المسلمين هناك في ازدياد مستمر وفى السنوات الأخيرة أصبح للاقلية المسلمة في فرنسا امتداد اجتماعي  وثقافي وحتى سياسي بشكل يختلف تماما عما كانت عليه في العقود الأربعة الماضية وأخذ الأمر خصوصية خاصة بعد أحداث الحادى عشر من سبتمبر الأمر الذى كان له تأثير كبير على تنامى الاهتمام المعرفى بالإسلام والمسلمين بل ويتحدث عدد غير قليل من الفرنسين عن أن  باريس قد غدت عاصمة عربية فعلى سبيل المثال فإنه في مدينة سان دونى الضاحية الشمالية الكبرى لباريس تنتشر متاجر العرب وأسواقهم فى مختلف الأحياء والشوارع حتى يخيل للمرء أنه في مدينة عربية وتكثر النساء والفتيات المحجبات حيث تبلغ نسبة المسلمين فى هذه  المدينة  حوالي  35% وفى تقرير  بثته  القناة  الثانية الفرنسية في أوائل هذا  العام عن  مدينة تراب والتي  تقع بالضواحى الغربية لباريس ذكر أن عدد المسلمين في هذه المدينة التي يبلغ عدد سكانها ثمانين ألف نسمة هو حوالى النصف تقريبا وقد ذكر معد البرنامج أن عمدة المدينة قد رفض في البدء طلب إنشاء مسجد ومركز إسلامى فيها فنظم  شباب المسلمين حمله مكثفة تهدف إلى التسجيل في القوائم الانتخابية وعندما أدرك العمدة أن هذه الاصوات الجديدة ستعارض بقاءه فى منصبه استجاب لهم بالموافقة على بناء المسجد الذى غدا ثانى أكبر مركز إسلامى فى البلاد ويبدو أن تنامى  هذا  الوجود وتنامى فاعليته قد غدا عاملا مهما فى إثارة المخاوف لدى عدد كبير من الفرنسيين وقد تجلى ذلك  واضحاً فى التصويت على قانون منع الحجاب بأغلبية نادرة لم يسبق حدوثها في البرلمان الفرنسى الحالى إلا عندما تم  التصويت على توسيع الاتحاد الأوروبى وعلى الرغم من التشكيك في القيادات الرسمية الحالية للجالية على أساس أنه قد تم تعينيها من قبل وزير الداخلية الفرنسى الذي هو في نفس الوقت وزير شئون الأديان إلا أنه يجب النظر إلى مواقفهم بعين الاعتبار تبعاً لظروفهم الدخلية في المتغيرات العالمية القائمة فالتوجهات السياسية الفرنسية الحالية ومن بينها قانون منع الحجاب ترمى إلى دمج الأقلية المسلمه في المجتمع الفرنسى وكسر خصوميتها  التشريعية أو الدفع بها إلى خارج البلاد وحيث أنهم لن يجدوا وضعاً أفضل حالاً كثيراً في الدول الإسلامية بأنظمتها الحالية فإن العمل على الموازنة تبين أضرار هذه  السياسات ومصالح البقاء في  فرنسا يكون مشروعا  تماما ومن ثم يمكن تفهم موقفهم تجاه موضوع  اختطاف الرهينتين الفرنسيتين والذى لم يخرج في عمومه عن موقف الغالب  الأعم من التكتلات والحركات الاسلامية في العالم وعلى رأسها مجلس  شورى المجاهدين بالعراق والتى نظرت إلى الموضوع على أن هناك مصلحة للأمة الإسلامية بعمومها من مباركة الموقف الفرنسى المناهض لأمريكا في  العراق على رغم من مشاركة فرنسا للأمريكيين في غزو أفغانستان وقد قامت هذه القيادات بزيارة تفاوضية في فرنسا استمرت حتى أوائل سبتمبر حاول فيها الدكتور محمد البشارى رئيس  الفيدرالية  العامة  لمسلمى فرنسا التخفيف من حدة الموقف بإعلانه أن هناك إشكالية في تأمين طريق إطلاق سراحهما 0  
     وقام البشارى ضمن جولة  في عدد من عواصم  المنطقة  في مسعى للافراج عن الرهينتين بزيارة عباس مدني رئيس جبهة الإنقاذ في الجزائر ليؤكد علي التضامن معه في إضرابه على الطعام من أجل الإفراج عن الرهينتين الفرنسيتين.   
الكاتب: محمد إبراهيم مبروك  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإسلام والمسلمون في النرويج        
نظرا للغنى الشديد الذي تتمتّع به النرويج ونظرا لكثرة نسبة العجزة فيها حيث وصلت نسبة العجزة إلى أكثر من 14 بالمائة , فإنّ النرويج تعتبر من الدول المانحة لحقّ اللجوء السياسي والإنساني بمعدلات مرتفعة نسبيا وقد شرعت منذ الستينيّات في استقبال اللاجئين واتفقت مع مفوضيّة شؤون اللاجئين التابعة لجمعية الأمم المتحدّة على أن تأخذ سنويّا حصّة من اللاجئين من مختلف دول العالم , بالإضافة إلى الذين تمكنوا من الوصول إلى النرويج بجوازات أو تأشيرات مزورّة أو عبر تقديم مبالغ ماليّة طائلة لمهربّي البشر من دول العالم الثالث إلى الدول المانحة للجوء ومنها النرويج.  
 وقد وصل عدد الأجانب بتاريخ 01/01/2000 م بغض النظر عن أصولهم وجذورهم  إلى 260 ألفا و 700 مهاجرا بمن فيهم المولودون في النرويج وهم من عوائل مهاجرة ونصف هؤلاء من دول العالم الثالث والعالم الإسلامي على وجه التحديد  أما نسبة الذين قدموا من دول اسكندنافية مجاورة فتصل إلى 20% ويتجمع أغلب المهاجرين والمسلمين منهم أيضا في المدن الكبيرة لا سيما أوسلو العاصمة التي تصل نسبة الأجانب فيها إلى 18%  وقد بدأ دخول الإسلام إلى النرويج بشكل ملحوظ في بداية الستينات حيث كانت النرويج بحاجة إلى أيدي عاملة فكان العمال الأتراك والباكستانيون وبعض العرب من فلسطين ولبنان ومن بعد ذلك العراق والمغرب العربي من أوائل المهاجرين المسلمين الذين دخلوا النرويج ثم توالت جنسيات أخرى مثل البوسنيين والألبان ليصل عدد المسلمين مع بداية عام 2000 إلى أكثر من 65 ألف مسلم وقد تم إنشاء أول مسجد في مدينة أوسلو عام 1974 ثم توالت الجمعيات والمساجد تبعا لعدد المسلمين وحاجتهم أما الآن فإن مدينة أوسلو تضم أكثر من 30 جمعية ومسجد بين كبير وصغير.   
         وكلما كان عدد المسلمين يتزايد , كانوا يتجمعون في جمعيّات إسلامية ويحصلون على مساعدات من البلديات النرويجية لإقامة مساجد أو تجمعات للصلاة , كما كان المسلمون يبادرون إلى إقامة مدارس إسلامية خاصة لتدريس اللغة العربية والدين الإسلامي , والأمر الذي أتاح للمسلمين في النرويج أن يؤدوّا مناسكهم بحريّة كاملة هو مبدأ حريّة الأديان الذي يقرّه الدستور النرويجي وتقرّه القوانين النرويجية بل توفّر هذه القوانين ضمانات كاملة لأصحاب كافة الديانات أن يؤدّوا مناسكهم بحرية كاملة رغم علمانية الدولة , وهذه الخصوصيّة لا وجود لها في فرنسا على سبيل المثال التي رغم إدعّائها للحرية والعلمانية إلاّ أنّها تحارب الحجاب وتسعى لحظره في المعاهد التربويّة الفرنسيّة.   
وتعود علاقة سكان دول الشمال والنرويج إحدى هذه الدول بالعالم الإسلامي إلى عهد الفايكينغ وهم قبائل سويدية ونرويجيّة ودانمركية تشير الدراسات في الأكاديميات السويدية والنرويجية إلىّ أنّهم توجهوا إلى  العالم الإسلامي , حيث تمكنّوا بين سنتي 700 و 838 من الوصول إلى إسبانيا ودمروا مدينة اشبيليا كما وصلوا إلى الشمال الإفريقي وإلى المغرب العربي على وجه التحديد , كما وصلوا إلى العراق أيضا , ومن الشواهد التاريخيّة الموجودة في بعض المتاحف السويدية والنرويجية وجود مسكوكات للفايكنج قيل أنّ مصدرها العراق .   
         ويذكر أن الكتب التاريخية السويديّة والنرويجية تشير إلى أن الرحّالة المسلم ابن فضلان قد وصل أرض النرويج والسويد في القرن العاشر الميلادي بصحبة مجموعة من الفايكينغ ويعتبر ابن فضلان أول مسلم يطأ أرض النرويج والسويد وبلاد شمال العالم عموما وقد كتب ابن فضلان العديد من مشاهداته في هذه الدول  .  
ويشار أيضا إلى أن الشاعر والأديب النرويجي المعروف وصاحب النشيد الوطني Henrik Vergeland كان قد دخل الإسلام في بدايات القرن التاسع عشر [حوالي 1820] وأنه قد مات مسلما وقد تعرفّ إلى الإسلام عن طريق الدراسة والبحث وكان يبحث عن كل الكتب التي تقدم شرحا عن الإسلام , وكانت المكتبة الملكيّة في النرويج تحوي مئات الكتب التي تتحدث عن الإسلام والتي أفاد منها كاتب النشيد النرويجي والذي يعتبر من أكبر الأدباء النرويجيين على الإطلاق وقد كان مما كتبه لوالده قبيل وفاته: إنني أموت وأنا أؤمن بالإله الواحد وقد لعب المسلمون المهاجرون في تفعيل الوجود الإسلامي في النرويج من خلال المؤتمرات الإسلامية التي يقيمونها ويدعون إليها مفكرين إسلاميين من العالم الإسلامي.   
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## mido

يارب نصرك للمسلمين فى لبنان وفلسطين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> يارب نصرك للمسلمين فى لبنان وفلسطين

 آمين يارب .
رب انصر المسلمين في كل بقاع الأرض .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في سويسرا       
مثل كل الحديث عن أحوال المسلمين داخل المجتمعات الغربية فإنه يجب الأخذ في الاعتبار تأثير أحداث سبتمبر في أحوال المسلمين ففي سويسرا حيث يندمج المسلمون داخل مجتمعهم بصورة أكبر من اندماج المسلمين في مجتمعات غربية أخرى يؤكد بعض المسلمين أنهم يتمتعون بحقوق لا يحلمون بها في أوطانهم الأصلية , بينما يقول آخرون أن أغنياء العرب الذين يقصدون سويسرا يلاقون معاملة تختلف عن تلك التي يواجهها الفقراء من أبناء بلدتهم الذين قصدوا هذا البلد لا للبحث عن حسابات مصرفية بل جرياً وراء لقمة العيش أو للعمل أو هرباً من نظام جائر.  
المسلمون في سويسرا يستغلون ظروف الحرية المتاحة ليطالبوا بالاعتراف بدينهم رسمياً وتسهيل إعطائهم الجنسية السويسرية. 
يعيش نحو نصف مليون مسلم في سويسرا منذ عقدين من الزمن أو أكثر ويذهب غالبيتهم إلى أن حالهم أفضل من حال المسلمين في بلدان غربية أخرى.  
أما الأسباب فلعل أولها أن سويسرا لم تكن يوماً ما دولة استعمارية يقول إبراهيم صلاح من إتحاد الجمعيات الإسلامية في سويسرا: لا يستطيع مسلم في سويسرا أن يشكو من شيء، فنحن نتمتع هنا بحقوق وحرية وعدالة، لا نتمتع بها في أيّ بلد من بلداننا الأصلية. وتتعامل السلطات السويسرية مع الجالية المسلمة بتسامح وتساهل وبكثير من المساواة.  
يقول جوزيف دايس وزير الخارجية السويسري: لا أعتقد أن لدينا مشكلة مع المهاجرين لأننا بلد يدافع عن الحريات، لاسيما الدينية منها، وليس هنالك أي مجال للتمييز أو التفرقة في حق أي من الديانات. 
ويقول أحمد زناد من حركة النهضة التونسية واللاجئ إلى سويسرا: من الأشياء التي تواجه اللاجئ السياسي إلى سويسرا هو معنى الدولة، فمعناها ليس أبداً الاستبداد، كما إنها ليست بالدولة المائعة أو المفقودة، الدولة موجودة بقانونها وبجملة حريات تعطيها للمواطن وأعتقد أن مساحة الحريات وتقنين الحريات سبق وجود المسلمين هنا، وحتى التقييدات التي وجدت سبقت وجود المسلمين في سويسرا. 
وبخلاف بعض الحكومات الغربية، لا تحمل السلطات السويسرية المسلمين وزر أخطاء البعض منهم وما يرتكبونه من مخالفات أو جرائم. 
يقول كريستيان دوك من قسم مكافحة الإرهاب في الداخلية السويسرية: الإسلام كدين لا يسبب لنا بأي حالٍ من الأحوال أية مشكلة أمنية، ولكن يمكن أن يكون بعض المسلمين أو غير مسلمين مهاجرين كانوا أو من ذوي الأصول السويسرية يشكلون خطراً أمنياً كأفراد مستقلين بغض النظر عن ديانتهم. 
وتقول المسلمة الفرنسية كاترين الشولي: هنالك اختلافات منها أن المسلمين في سويسرا أقرب إلى السلطات فهم يمارسون نشاطاتهم وشعائرهم بشكل عادي دون أية مشكلة، على عكس ما يحصل في فرنسا حيث هناك تحفّظات على المسلمين وأنشطتهم وكما تعرفون فإن ماضي سويسرا يختلف عن ماضي فرنسا، فكل ما هو ديني يذكر بصراعات قديمة في تاريخ فرنسا، لاسيما تلك التي حصلت في العصور الوسطى بين العلمانيين والكنيسة. 
وتشهد سويسرا تناقضاً كبيراً طرفاه مسلمون، فلهذه البلاد يحج الكثير من أغنياء العرب والمسلمين ليودعوا مصارفها أموالهم، وفي المقابل هناك مئات الألوف من الفقراء واللاجئين من المسلمين في نفس البلد. 
تقول أورسولا راتف الكاتبة والصحفية السويسرية: إننا لا نبحث هذا الأمر علناً، ولكن الأمر واضح ومعاملتنا للناس واضحة، إننا نرحب بالأغنياء ونحاول إبقاء الفقراء بعيداً عن بلدنا هذا التناقض يؤثر ولا يؤثر على تعامل السويسريين مع طرفي المعادلة، فالمصرية فوزية العشماوي الأستاذة في جامعة جنيف تقول: المعاملة لأثرياء الخليج غير معاملة فقراء البوسنة والهرسك والشيشان وكوسوفو، ولكن يمكن القول أنهم يحترمون القيمة الإنسانية للإنسان، بغض النظر عن كونه فقيراً أو غنياً. 
ومن العناصر الايجابية التي حسّنت صورة المسلمين في سويسرا ودفعت عملهم التنظيمي إلى الأمام، تدفق أعداد غير قليلة من اللاجئين السياسيين ذوي الثقافة العالية والوعي المعمق. 
ومن العناصر الايجابية الأخرى التي يتمتع بها المسلمون في سويسرا هو الاستقرار، فبعد أن كانوا يفكرون بعقلية السائح أو ابن السبيل باتوا الآن يفكرون بعقلية المواطن. 
حول هذا الجانب يقول إبراهيم يوسف إمام المركز الإسلامي في زيوريخ: من قبل كنّا نقول أن إقامتنا في هذه البلاد مؤقتة وأننا سنعود، أعتقد أن هذه المقولة قد انتهت وولت فنحن في هذه البلاد منذ أكثر من 17 سنة والمعتقد الذي نشعر به ونلمسه الآن عن كثير من إخواننا هو أنهم سيستوطنون هذه الديار. 
هذه الصورة الوردية لا تخفي العديد من السلبيات والنواقص التي تشوب حياة المسلمين في سويسرا فتسامح الناس في المجتمع مازال أقل من تسامح الحكومة والسلطات. 
تقول المسلمة السويسرية ليلى لاريزيه: عندما لا نستشف من الشكل الخارجي أن هذا الشخص مسلم أو عندما لا يعلن أنه مسلم فلا تكون هناك مشكلة، عندما لا يصلي هذا الشخص أو لا ترتدي الحجاب فليس هنالك من مشكلة أيضاً، ولكن ما أن يتبيّن بأننا مسلمون من خلال أنشطتنا أو عندما نريد أن نعبّر عن إسلامنا فإن الأمر يكون مخيفاً. 
وتقول أورسولا راتف: بشكل عام يحمل الناس فكرة تضارب الحضارات أو صراع الحضارات لذلك فإن العنصر الأساسي هنا هو التطرف الإسلامي، وهذا ما يأخذه الناس من وسائل الأعلام. 
والعلاقة مع الحكومة والسلطات وإن كانت حسنة نسبياً فإنها لم تصل بعد إلى المستوى المثالي لتقصيرٍ من الجانبين. 
يقول إبراهيم اليوسف إمام المركز الإسلامي في زيوريخ: العلاقة بين المسلمين والحكومة السويسرية إلى الآن لم تأخذ العمق اللازم، لأننا لم نعرف إلى الآن كيف نستغل ما تمنحه لنا قوانين هذه البلاد ودساتيرها، وحسن المعاملة التي نجدها في هذه البلاد. 
مطالب المسلمين الأساسية تتلخص أولاً بالاعتراف بالإسلام كدين رسمي وهو ما يعني تمويل التعليم الإسلامي خاصة وثانياً تسهيل حصول المسلمين على الجنسية السويسرية. 
يقول إبراهيم صلاح: الجالية الإسلامية لازالت فقيرة، وليس عندها الإمكانيات لكي تصرف على مدارس ومؤسسات ومراكز ومساجد وغيرها، ثم إنها تطالب بالتجنيس لأن عدم التجنيس يورث القلق دائماً فالتجنيس واجب لأننا نريد أن يشارك أولادنا في الأحزاب السياسية. 
ترى هل يتحول المسلمون في سويسرا من عدد كبير إلى قوة مؤثرة في المجتمع ؟ هناك بشائر لهذا التحول لكنها مازالت بحاجة للكثير من الجهد والتنظيم وغير قليل من الوقت.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## mido

سبحان الله 
مكنتش اعرف ان سويسرا بالاخلاق كويسة كدة
دى احسن من امريكا شوية
شكرا قائد

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> سبحان الله
> مكنتش اعرف ان سويسرا بالاخلاق كويسة كدة
> دى احسن من امريكا شوية

 لامجال للمقارنة ،
وخصوصاً بعد 11/9 .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في المكسيك     
ترجع أصول المسلمين في المكسيك إلى مهاجرين من تركيا وسوريا ولبنان ، والسوريون واللبنانيون في المكسيك هم أغنى طائفة ، ويزيد عددهم عن 200 ألف وقد ذكر أحد المؤرخين المكسيكيين أن مسلما من أهل الأندلس وصل إلى المكسيك من المغرب، بعد أن خطفه القراصنة في القرن السادس عشر الميلادي.  
وقد بدأ أول تجمع للمسلمين لأداء صلاة الجمعة في المكسيك في النادي المصري التابع للسفارة المصرية، وقد قدمته للمسلمين كقاعة لإقامة الصلاة، وفي كل جمعة يجتمع عدد قليل من المسلمين لأداء الصلاة، ويلقي أحدهم درسا دينيا باللغة الأسبانية.  
 تأسس المركز الإسلامي في المكسيك في عام 1988م على يد الداعية عمر واتسون الذي حث المسلمين على التجمع وأداء صلاة الجمعة في المركز ومن ثم تزايد عدد المصلين وانضم عدد من المسلمين للعمل الدعوي.  
 وقد خصصت السفارة الباكستانية غرفة لأداء صلاة الجمعة، وبدأ عمر واتسون في دعوة غير المسلمين، وسمحت السفارة الباكستانية له باستعمال المكان مساء لجمع المسلمين الجدد وتعليمهم ، وتزايد عدد المسلمين حوله.  
وفي عام 1992م وصل عدد المصلين في صلاة الجمعة إلى 35 مصلياً، وفي عام 1993م قدم سفير باكستان وسفراء دول إسلامية أخرى طلبا للحصول على أرض لبناء مسجد، ووافق عمدة العاصمة على ذلك وقدم لهم قطعة أرض، ولكن لعدم وجود المبادرة والتنسيق ضاعت الفرصة.  
 وفي سبتمبر 1995م سجل المركز الإسلامي في المكسيك رسميا لدى الدولة، وأصبحت الصلوات الخمس تؤدى يوميا، وتزايد عدد المسلمين الجدد الذين كانت تعطى لهم دروس في التوحيد والفقه، وأصبحت تقدم الوجبات وتعقد اللقاءات في المركز.   
وتوجه دعاة المركز لزيارة المسلمين في مختلف أنحاء البلاد، ودعوة غير المسلمين، وأصبح الإسلام معروفا لدى شعب المكسيك، وأخذت الإذاعات والتلفزيونات تتحدث عن الإسلام، وعرضت كتب عن الإسلام في معرض الكتاب الدولي في المكسيك وفي عدة مدن وعقدت مؤتمرات عن الإسلام في عدة جامعات ووضعت كتب عن الإسلام في المكتبات الكبرى ونشرت مقالات في الصحف الكبرى والمجلات وافتتح المركز الإسلامي قاعات للصلاة في مدن مونتيري وجوادالاخارا وثيوداد وأوبريجون وشاباس. وأرسل المركز 8 طلاب مسلمين للدراسة في الجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة.  
 وترجم المركز الإسلامي في المكسيك الكثير من الكتب الإسلامية إلى اللغة الأسبانية وطبع بعضها. والمركز الإسلامي مقره مستأجر بـ [15] ألف دولار في السنة وقام المركز الإسلامي ببناء مسجد صغير في مقاطعة شياباس وللمركز نشاطات خاصة في رمضان، منها موائد إفطار للصائمين.  
وقد اشترت إدارة المركز أرضا على بعد 80 كيلومترا من العاصمة لبناء مقر دائم للمركز، ووضعوا حجر الأساس للمرحلة الأولى من البناء وهو بناء المسجد، وتعتزم إدارة المركز إرسال دعاة إلى الأرياف.  
وفي مدينة مونتيري ثاني أكبر مدن المكسيك أسس المسلمون فرعا للمركز الإسلامي وفتحت قاعة للصلاة وفي مدينة توريون بنى مهاجر سوري مسجدا جميلا، وفي مدينة جوادالاخارا، ثالث مدن المكسيك افتتح المسلمون قاعة للصلاة، وفي مدينة سان كريستوبال في ولاية شياباس بنى المسلمون مسجدا صغيرا، وأصبح للمركز الإسلامي في المكسيك اتصالات مع المسلمين في [20] مدينة مكسيكية.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في مدينة لاس فيجاس الأمريكية     
مفكرة الإسلام : إن أتباع الإسلام في هذا المكان المخصص للبالغين يناضلون ليس فقط من أجل التكيف مع تبعات أحداث 11 سبتمبر لكنهم في صراع أيضاً مع إغراءات مدينة بنيت على الرذيلة.  
البعض يؤمن أن هذا الامتحان يجعل منهم مسلمين أفضل لاس فيغاس: يجب أن تكون هنالك أماكن أكثر سهولة للمسلم ليتبع الصراط المستقيم المؤدي إلى الجنة فالإسلام يحرم القمار، والكحول، والتعري في الأماكن العامة وكذلك الزنا لكن لاس فيغاس تعتمد على كل ذلك لجني المال بالترويج لسمعة المدينة الخاطئة بنفس الحماس الذي وسم مروجي الشمس المشرقة والبرتقال في جنوب كاليفورنيا. 
ماذا يجب أن يفعل المسلم الصالح ؟ 'غضوا من أبصاركم' هذا ما قاله أحد الأئمة في إحدى خطب الجمعة في الربيع الماضي 'خصوصا أنتم إخوتي الشباب هناك'، وأشار بغموض باتجاه الشارع الرئيسي في المدينة يجب أن تغضوا من أبصاركم' يوجد في لاس فيغاس حوالي 10.000 مسلم أتوا من جميع الأصقاع، وكل يوم جمعة تجد في المساجد أطباءً أثرياء من شبه القارة الهندية، مهرجي سيرك من تانغير، سائقي سيارت أجرة من كومبتون وكذلك أرامل حرب من كابول.  
إنها أوقات عصيبة بالنسبة للمسلمين سواءً هنا أو في عموم أمريكا فهجمات 11 سبتمبر وما تبعها من حملات عسكرية على البلدان التي يسيطر عليها الإسلام مثل أفغانستان والعراق قد حملت الجديد من الغموض والتعقيد على الحياة اليومية.  
يدرك العديد أن ولاء المسلمين قد أصبح موضع شك. فالترحيب الأمريكي بهم قد علق إلى أجل أو حتى ألغي تماماً.  
وهذه الرسالة تصل بشكل علني من خلال الزيارات الفجائية لعملاء مكتب التحقيقات الفدرالي أو من خلال الكتابات على جدران مراحيض المساجد من قبل أعداء الإسلام. 
تعتبر لاس فيغاس بسكانها البالغ عددهم 933 ألف نسمة من أسرع المدن نمواً في أمريكا وقد انجذب إليها المسلمون لنفس الأسباب التي انجذب بها القادمون الجدد: الفرص الاقتصادية، العقارات الرخيصة نوعاً ما والطقس الذي يمكن احتماله في فصول معينة رغم المناخ الصحراوي الواضح. 
إن المسلمين الأوائل الذين استقروا في لاس فيغاس وحسب سجلات أحد المساجد كانوا ثلاثة بهلوانيين من المغرب أتوا لأداء الاستعراضات في ستريب في بداية الستينات ولا يزال أحدهم مواظباً على الذهاب إلى المسجد،لكنه يرفض بخجل عندما يطلب منه الكلام حول جانب من هذه القصة الرائدة المشكوك في صحتها.  
تقول القصة أن هؤلاء البهلوانيين سنحت لهم الفرصة في تلك الأيام لشراء قطعة أرض تقع في نهاية شارع ستريب لكنهم رفضوا ذلك لقناعتهم بأن خمسة ألاف دولار تعتبر مبلغاً كبيراً على قطعة أرض غير واعدة، وهي نفس الأرض حيث يقوم عليها الآن فندق سيزار بالاس. 
لا عجب إذن في أن الرجل لا يريد الحديث عن ذلك. سوف يصر المسلمون الذين يعيشون هنا كغيرهم من المورمون، والكاثوليك، والمعمدانيين، واليهود، والأدريين وغيرهم، أنهم يستطيعون العيش وبمعزل تام عن القمار والترفيه ورواده الحاضرين دوماً من سائحين وحضور مؤتمرات يصل عددهم إلى 250 ألفاَ. 
فيمكنهم أن يصطحبوا أحد أقاربهم الزائرين إلى عرض ترويض الحيوانات أو إلى وليمة إفطار، وكفى. 'لم أضع في حياتي أي ربع دولار في هذه الآلات في لاس فيغاس' هكذا عبر عن نفسه الدكتور محمد عبد الشافي وهو طبيب في الأربعين من عمره من الهند' كما أنني لم أتذوق الكحول في حياتي'. 
ومع ذلك فإن الحدود مع تلك المدينة الموازية تتداخل أحياناً بحكم الضرورة فالمهاجرون الباحثون عن أعمال لا تحتاج إلى خبرة يجدونها غالباً وبسهولة في الفنادق والملاهي.  
وفي صلوات الجمعة يتم تذكير الذين يعملون في أماكن تقديم الكحول ألا يدخلوا المسجد إذا كان على جلدهم أو ملابسهم نقطة كحول.  
يعد مسجد جاما من أكبر المساجد ويقع على طريق ديزرت إن في الجانب الشرقي من المدينة وقد خضع السنة الماضية لعمليات تجديد فأضيفت منارات طويلة يمكن أن تُرى من طريق باولدر السريع بالإضافة إلى المناظر الطبيعية وغرفة صلاة في الطابق الثاني للنساء.  
مسجد الصبر المعروف بالمسجد الأسود نسبة إلى الحشود الغفيرة من الأمريكان من أصل إفريقي ويقع في منطقة قديمة آيلة للسقوط عند تفرع الطريق 15 من قلب المدينة حيث منطقة الملاهي. يقدم المسجد وجبات غداء مجانية كل يوم أحد حيث يرسم المشردون خطاً طويلاً والعديد منهم يرتدي قمصاناً ممزقة وقبعات تحمل شعارات الملاهي، ويلوح في الأفق خلف هذا المشهد البائس امتداد بلون الرمال لملهى يدعى ليدي لاك.   
وتؤدى صلاة الجمعة كذلك في المكتبة العامة، في الأكاديمية الخاصة بالأطفال المسلمين وكذلك في اتحاد طلبة جامعة نيفادا هناك، وعبر النوافذ المغطاة بطبقات متعددة من الزجاج يشاهد المصلون كل بضعة دقائق الطيارات الخاصة بهدير محركاتها لحظة اقترابها النهائي من مطار مكارين القريب، مسحوبة فوق عربات عالية من أجل المرح في عطلة نهاية الأسبوع.  
أخيراً هناك مسجد حسيب الله يقع هذا المسجد الصغير، وهو في الأصل عبارة عن كوخ صغير من طابق واحد، على التخوم الشمالية للمدينة في أحد الأحياء المكونة من مزارع قديمة لتربية المواشي وما ندر من الأراضي الصحراوية.  
وحتى الآن لم تجتاح هذا الحي التقسيمات ذات الأحجار الحمراء والتي اكتسحت وادي لاس فيغاس كالطوفان. يطلق المراهقون المسلمون على هذا المسجد اسم ' المسجد الصغير في بريري'.  
كان ذلك في مسجد حسيب الله في الجمعة الأولى من شهر إبريل من السنة الماضية حيث بدأت هذه الرحلة ضمن الجالية المسلمة في واحدة من المدن الأمريكية. في ذلك وكما بدا أن النزاع في العراق قد وصل إلى نقطة محورية.  
قبل 11 سبتمبر كان المسلمون مقتنعون تقريباً بحالة العزلة التي يعيشونها بعيداً عن الحياة الأمريكية السائدة فوسائل الإعلام تتجاهلهم ويتجنبون الخوض في النقاشات العامة لكن الهجمات غيرت كل ذلك 'كنا عبارة عن جالية تقع في المؤخرة' تحدث عاطف فريد وهو طيار تجاري عن الأوضاع وطلب عدم ذكر اسم شركته ' فوضعتنا أحداث 11 سبتمبر في المقدمة وبرأيي لم نكن مستعدين لهذه الهجمة، وقد تعرضنا لبعض الضربات.  
بعد شهرين من الأحداث قام الدبار، بصفته المتحدث باسم مجلس العلاقات العامة لمسلمي جنوب نيفادا، بزيارة رؤساء التحرير في صحيفة لاس فيغاس ريفيو وأراد أن ينقل وجهة نظر بأن الإسلام هو دين السلام والعدالة الاجتماعية.  
لكن وبالرغم من جهوده فقد سخروا منه في العمود الصحفي الذي صدر يوم الأحد واصفين إياه بالغبي الساذج الجاهل بتاريخ العالم أو على الأقل برواية كاتب العمود.  
ربما وبسبب تجارب كهذه، لم يعد بعض المسلمين يشعرون بالراحة لوجود الغرباء بينهم لأخذ الملاحظات من المسجد وطرح الأسئلة، وقد وصل سلوك بعضهم إلى حد إظهار العداء. ففي أحد الأيام التقى أحد المراسلين برجل فظ على باب المسجد فبادره بطريقة مهينة: 'والآن ما الذي انفجر؟ ' ماذا تعني ' ؟ ' أنتم لا تأتون إلى هنا إلا عندما يفجَّر شيء في مكان ما من العالم هذا هو الوقت الوحيد الذي نراكم به، فما الذي انفجر الآن ؟ '  
حتى الآن مقابل كل مسلم حذر في لاس فيغاس، يوجد هنالك العديد ممن يفتحون بيوتهم وقلوبهم لشرح الإسلام الذي يعرفونه وللرد على الصورة الساخرة بأنه دين يعتمد على حد السيف، والتي تعرض بشكل متكرر في التقارير الإخبارية أو في العظات المتلفزة المعدة بإحكام.  
ولسوف يسددون ضربة شديدة إلى هذا النمط واحداً تلو الآخر سوف يسألونك، هل علمت، ضمن سياق الزمان والمكان في القرن السابع في الجزيرة العربية، أن محمداً صلي الله عليه وسلم جاء بشريعة ربانية أعطت للمرأة حقوقها كاملة وأنه لم يكن مستعبداً لها ؟ أو أن الغالبية العظمى من مسلمي العالم ليسوا عرباً سوف يتحدثون بشوق إلى ذلك اليوم حيث يمكن لدينهم، البالغ عدد أنصاره 1.2 مليار مسلم ويعد الدين الثاني في العالم من حيث الحجم وأكثرها انتشارا في أمريكا، طالبين أن يعامل كجزء من الحياة الأمريكية الرئيسية وأن يتحرر من وصمة كونه الجزء الأخير في المجتمع.   
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في البرازيل     
مفكرة الإسلام : يعود تواجد المسلمين على هذه الأرض إلى فجر اكتشاف القارة الأميركية، فعندما رست سفينة 'كابرال' على ساحل البرازيل، كان برفقته ملاّحون مسلمون ذوو شهرة عظيمة أمثال شهاب الدين بن ماجد وموسى بن ساطع، ويؤكد المؤرخ البرازيلي الشهير جواكين هيبيرو في محاضرة ألقاها عام 1958م ونشرتها صحف البرازيل، أن العرب المسلمين زاروا البرازيل، واكتشفوها قبل اكتشاف البرتغاليين لها عام 1500م ، وأن قدوم البرتغاليين إلى البرازيل كان بمساعدة البحارة المسلمين الذين كانوا أخصائيين ومتفوقين في الملاحة وصناعة السفن.  
أ ـ وصول المسلمين الأندلسيين إليها: هاجر بعض المسلمين الأندلسيين سراً إلى البرازيل هرباً من اضطهاد محاكم التفتيش في إسبانيا بعد هزيمة المسلمين فيها، ولما كثرت الهجرة الإسلامية الأندلسية إلى البرازيل، أقيمت هناك محاكم تفتيش على غرار محاكم التفتيش في إسبانيا، وحددت صفات المسلم، وعمدت إلى حرق الكثيرين منهم أحياء.  
ب ـ المسلمون الزنوج: تؤكد الوثائق التاريخية المحفوظة في المتاحف البرازيلية، أن أكثرية المنحدرين من الأفارقة الذين جيء بهم 'كعبيد' إلى البرازيل هم من جذور إسلامية، وأنهم كانوا يقرأون القرآن باللغة العربية، وقد وصلت أفواج 'الرقيق' إلى البرازيل عام 1538، ولم تمضِ 40 سنة حتى نقل إليها 14 ألف مسلم مستضعف والسكان لا يزيدون على 57 ألفاً، وفي السنوات التالية أخذ البرتغاليون يزيدون من أعدادهم إذ جلبوا من أنغولا وحدها 642 ألف مسلم زنجي، وجلّ هؤلاء السود جيء بهم من غرب أفريقيا، على أن أبرز مجموعاتهم هي التي اختطفت من المناطق السودانية: مناطق داهوتي، وأشانتي، والهاوسا، والفولان، والبورنو، واليوربا..وحُمِل هؤلاء المسلمون في قعر السفن بعد أن رُبطوا بالسلاسل الحديدية، ومات منهم من مات وألقي في البحر من أصيب بوباء أو حاول المقاومة. 
اقتلع هؤلاء بالقوة من محيطهم ليكونوا آلات [خدماً مسخرين] في هذه البلاد، وليس سهلاً تقدير أعداد هؤلاء المنكوبين الذين كانوا يعدّون بالملايين، والذين ظلوا ينقلون من أفريقيا إلى البرازيل وإلى كل أميركا مدة تزيد عن ثلاثة قرون.  شهادة مؤرّخ 
 يقول المؤرّخ 'فريري': كان هؤلاء المسلمون السود يشكلون عنصراً نشيطاً مبدعاً، ويمكن أن نقول إنهم من أنبل من دخل إلى البرازيل خلقاً، اعتبروهم عبيداً.. لم يكونوا حيوانات جر أو عمّال زراعة في بداية دخولهم.. لقد مارسوا دوراً حضارياً بارزاً، وكانوا الساعد الأيمن في تكوين البلد الزراعي.. إن البرازيل مدينة لهم في كل شيء: في قصب السكر والقهوة التي جلبوها والقطن والحبوب، حتى الأدوات الزراعية الحديدية كلها أفريقية. 
كانت وسائل التقنية عندهم أكثر تقدماً من وسائل الهنود ومن وسائل البرتغاليين أنفسهم كان هؤلاء المسلمون الزنوج أهم عنصر في عملية تحضّر البلاد، ويُذكر أن أسيادهم الأميين الذين جلبوهم لاسترقاقهم كانوا يتخاطبون مع الأوروبيين من خلال هؤلاء العبيد المتحضرين، يكتب العبد المسلم رسالة السيد إلى زميله السيد الآخر الذي يقرأ له الرسالة عبده المسلم المتعلّم!!  الصمود والشهادة 
 كان مع هؤلاء العبيد شيوخهم الذين يعظونهم ويرشدونهم ويفقهونهم في الدين، وينزلون معهم الأكواخ ويعلمونهم القرآن ومبادىء الشريعة الإسلامية السمحاء وبعد أن ازداد عددهم، وقويت عزيمتهم، قاموا بعدة ثورات إسلامية تحررية، كان من أهمها تجمع المتمردين منهم في 'بالميرس' في شمالي البرازيل، في القرن السابع عشر، ولم تستطع السلطات البرتغالية إيقاف مد المسلمين إلا بعد مقاومة طويلة والاستعانة برجال الحدود من مقاطعة باوليستا أي 'ساوباولو'. 
ثم حدثت سلسلة من الثورات في العقود الأولى من القرن التاسع، قام بها هؤلاء المسلمون في الأقاليم الساحلية خاصة في 'باهيا' وكانت قيادة الثورات بأيدي شيوخ الهاوسا، لكن ثوراتهم سحقت بمنتهى الوحشية والقسوة، وقد أجبرهم البرتغاليون على ترك دينهم وتغيير أسمائهم، لكن المسلمين لم يستسلموا وظلت ثوراتهم تتكرر وآخرها تلك الثورة الشاملة التي قامت في 'باهيا' عام 1835، بعد أن بلغ هؤلاء 'العبيد' المسلمون من قوة الشكيمة في الدين ومن الاعتداد بعقيدتهم. 
وقد قاد الثورة ووجّهها الشيوخ ومعظمهم من ممالك البورنو وسكوتو، وكانوا مؤدبين ووعاظاً وأئمة مساجد ومعلمين للقرآن الكريم، لكن البرتغاليين سحقوهم بوحشية، وظلّت جثث المسلمين تتعفن مدة طويلة على قارعة الطريق.  
وفي عتمة 'السنـزالات' الخربة، وهذه السنـزالات عبارة عن أقبية كان البرتغاليون يودعون فيها أولئك المسلمين الذين سُحقت ثورتهم، ويقال إن كلمة 'زنزانة' جاءت من هذه اللفظة البرتغالية. 
وخمدت الثورة بعد ذلك إلى الأبد وتنصّر من المسلمين من تنصّر بالقوة واستشهد من استشهد، وعادت الوثنية إلى أعداد منهم، وما زالت بعض شعائر الوثنية تقام بينهم إلى اليوم في البرازيل. 
وتقول الروايات أن النقوش الموجودة في سقوف كنائس باهيا والسلفادور فيها عدة آيات من القرآن الكريم دون أن يشعر القيمون عليها بذلك، لأنهم لا يجيدون العربية، ويتصوّرونها مجرد رسوم، وفي الأصل كانت هذه الكنائس مساجد.  قرار منع الرق 
 جاء قرار منع الرق وتحريمه في البرازيل عام 1888م متأخراً، حيث فقد هؤلاء الأفارقة هويتهم الإسلامية بعد ثلاثة أجيال من المعاناة والقهر والجهاد، وأصبح ابن الحفيد الأفريقي لا يعرف إلا أنه ابن حفيد منحدّر من جده الأعلى الذي جيء به عبداً إلى البرازيل. 
وفي عام 1888م احتفلت ولاية 'باهيا' بالذكرى المئوية لإلغاء الرق وبذكرى شهادة 'زومبي' زعيم ثورة عام 1835م.  هجرات المسلمين في العصر الحديث 
 بعد انتهاء الحرب العالمية الأولى بدأت طلائع المهاجرين الجدد تصل إلى البرازيل من بلاد الشام وفلسطين ولبنان، أملاً بكسب لقمة العيش، وبجمع المال بعد الفقر الذي عانوه في بلادهم، ولقد جاء هؤلاء المهاجرون الجدد بثقافة دينية عبارة عن عاطفة فطرية نحو هذا الدين، الأمر الذي أدّى إلى انعكاس هذا الضعف الديني على الجيل الأول، فخرج لا يعرف من الإسلام إلا اسمه ومن القرآن إلا رسمه. 
وبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية، كثرت هجرات المسلمين إلى البرازيل ولا سيما بعد احتلال فلسطين وما رافق ذلك من توترات سياسية في المنطقة العربية. 
يشكّل المسلمون اليوم في البرازيل ما نسبته 1،5% من مجموع عدد السكان، وأكثر تجمعاتهم في ولايات ساوباولو وريو دي جنيرو وبارانا وريوغراندي دي سول، ولا توجد إحصائيات دقيقة بالنسبة إلى عددهم، إذ تقدّر بعض المصادر عدد المسلمين في البرازيل حوالي مليونين. 
والجدير بالذكر أن كلمة 'توركو' كلمة يطلقها البرازيليون ـ ومن قبلهم أطلقها البرتغاليون ـ على كل عربي مهما كانت ديانته، وسبب هذه التسمية كما يقال في البرازيل، أن الدولة العثمانية العليا كانت تحكم كثيراً من أقطار العالم، وصادف أن عيّنت سفيراً لها في البرازيل، فعند وصول السفير العثماني إلى ميناء ريو دي جنيرو، أثناء احتفال البرازيل بكرنفال شباط، لم يحلُ للسفير العثماني ما يقام في الكرنفال، حيث الناس يكونون شبه عراة، فقطع زيارته على الفور، وعاد إلى بلاده، فغضبت حكومة البرازيل آنذاك، واعتبرته متخلفاً متوحشاً، وأطلق الناس على كل من يمت بصلة إلى الإسلام أو المسلمين أو للعروبة اسم 'توركو'. 
من المناسب أن نعرف أن أرض البرازيل التي تعيش عليها هذه الأقلية المسلمة، أرض شاسعة تبلغ مساحتها أكثر من ثمانية ملايين ونصف من الكيلو مترات المربعة ، أي إن مساحتها تبلغ مساحة أربعة أضعاف مساحة شبه الجزيرة العربية كلها.  
كما أن سكان البرازيل يبلغ عددهم الآن 160.000.000 [مائة وستون مليون نسمة]، وديانة البرازيل الرسمية هي النصرانية [الكاثوليكية]، بالإضافة إلى وجود ديانات أخرى يمثل الأفراد المنتمون إليها نسب مختلفة من عدد السكان، ومن بينهم المسلمون.  نظرة على الواقع   التعليم 
 حالة التعليم الديني واللغة العربية لا تبعث على التفاؤل، فلا توجد مدارس بالمعنى الكامل لتعليم الدين واللغة العربية وإنما هي فصول محدودة تقوم بهذا العمل بإمكانيات ضعيفة، ويعاني أبناء المسلمين صعوبة بالغة في الالتحاق بها بسبب البعد الشاسع وصعوبة المواصلات، وخاصة على الأطفال فإذا أضفنا لذلك النقص في عدد المدرسين المتخصصين، وعدم وجود الطرق الحديثة لتعليم اللغات، وعدم وجود الكتاب المشوق للأطفال، وعرفنا أسباب واقع التعليم المتواضع للمسلمين في البرازيل. 
الزواج 
أصبح الجيل الجديد الناشئ في أرض البرازيل أقرب إلى العقلية البرازيلية منه إلى الروح الإسلامية، بمعنى أن الشاب يريد أن يختار زوجته،  وكثيراً ما يختار زوجته من فتيات الوطن الجديد، والمشكلة الكبرى هنا هي عندما تتزوج المسلمة من غير المسلم حيث كثرت هذه الظاهرة في السنين الأخيرة وتلك عقبة أولى في تكوين أسر لها قوام إسلامي في أرض المهجر.  وسائل الإعلام 
للأسف لا يوجد للطائفة الإسلامية إلى الآن أي نوع من وسائل الإعلام فليس لهم مجلة تنشر المقالات عن الإسلام وعظمته وترد على الافتراءات والشبهات التي ينشرها المغرضون، فأكثر البرازيليين لا يعلم شيئاً عن الإسلام إلا ما يصله من مصادر مضللة، وليس لهم إذاعة مسموعة ترشد الأم في بيتها والفتاة في خدرها والأب في متجره، كما أنه ليس لهم إذاعة مرئية توضح العبادات وتشرح العقيدة وتوصل إلى الأطفال ما عجزوا عن فهمه عن طريق القراءة، وتعرض على الشباب بالصورة الحية المنتقاة هدى القرآن الذي يهدي للتي هي أقوم.   أول مسجد في البرازيل 
 يرجع تاريخ بناء المساجد إلى الثلاثينات من هذا القرن، بدأت قصة أول مسجد بتأسيس أول جمعية خيرية إسلامية عام 1929م، واشترت أرض المسجد في سنة 1935م ووضع حجر أساسه في سنة 1948م ، وأُكمل بناؤه في حوالي سنة 1960م.  
وعندما تم بناء المسجد ظهر كيان الأقلية المسلمة واتسع نشاطها فأخذوا في بناء مدرسة إسلامية، ثم حصلت الجمعية الخيرية الإسلامية على أرض من الحكومة لتكوين مقبرة للمسلمين. 
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الموريسكيون بقايا مسلمي إسبانيا هل كانوا من الرواد الأوائل لاكتشاف أمريكا مع كولومبس     
مفكرة الإسلام : من المرجح تاريخياً أن الإسلام وصل إلى القارة الأمريكية على يد الرقيق المخطوفين من غرب القارة الإفريقية، وهناك من يقول أن الرواد الأوائل من المسلمين كانوا هم الموريسكيين The Moriscoes الذين اصطحبهم الرحالة الإيطالي كولومبس معه في رحلته الأولى عام 1492م على ظهر السفينة [سانتا ماريا]، تلك الرحلة التي تمخضت عن اكتشاف جزر الكاريبي والتي أطلق عليها كولومبس ومن جاء بعده اسم جزر الهند الغربية.   
لكنني من الذين يرجحون الرأي القائل بأن المسلمين وصلوا إلى تلك البقاع قبل كولومبس منذ مئات السنين وهذا الأمر تؤيده الشواهد التاريخية والآثار والنقوش العربية والإسلامية الموجودة في مناطق من البرازيل والمكسيك الحاليتين مما يؤكد على أن العرب والمسلمين وصلوا إلى تلك البقاع قبل كولومبس بعشرات وربما مئات السنين.. وان كان المرجح أنهم سلكوا طريقاً غير الذي سلكه كولومبس إذ كانت وجهتهم شرقاً عبر المحيط الهندي مروراً بجزر الهند الشرقية ومن ثم وعبر المحيط الهادي إلى الدنيا الجديدة.   
وحسب بعض المصادر التاريخية فقد سلك الرحالة العربي [ماوي] الذي يعود موطنه الأصلي إلى ليبيا الحالية هذا الطريق ووصل إلى أمريكا الشمالية في العام 232 قبل الميلاد ولعل ما يؤيد ذلك أنه وجدت في المكسيك نقوش تعود لذلك التاريخ 232ق.م مكتوبة باللغة العربية.. ولعل هذا هو سبب وجود كلمات عربية في لغات الهنود الحمر [سكان أمريكا الأصليين].. كما حكى كولومبس نفسه في سجل يومياته أن بعض الهنود الحمر المكسيكيين كانوا يرتدون العمامة كنوع من الوجاهة ومعروف أن العمامة هي زي عربي إسلامي صرف.. وسجل كولومبس أيضاً أنه وفي الطريق إلى العالم الجديد توقف في جزيرة يسكنها أقوام لهم أشكال غريبة، فرجالهم كانوا سمر البشرة سود العيون والشعر.. ونساؤهم كن يغطين رؤوسهن ووجوههن فلا يكاد يظهر منهن شيء.. وأنهن عموماً يشبهن والى حد كبير نساء الموريسكيين اللائي كان قد شاهدهن في إسبانيا قبيل مغادرته لها.   
ولعل هذا الاعتراف الصريح يقف دليلاً على صحة رواية المؤرخ العربي المسلم العمري التي أشار فيها إلى أن أول مهاجر إفريقي مسلم عبر البحر المحيط ووصل إلى العالم الجديد هو منسا أبو بكر من مملكة مالي القديمة.   
ويؤكد العمري في كتابه أن منسا أبو بكر وصل إلى منطقة خليج المكسيك واستقر فيها عام 1312م، أي قبل وصول كولومبس إلى الأرض الجديدة بأكثر من 180 عاماً.. وقد حظيت هذه الفرضية باهتمام واسع من قبل الباحثين والمؤرخين وعلماء الأنثروبولوجي في مختلف أنحاء العالم.   
ومن الذين تناولوا هذا الموضوع الباحث البريطاني باسيل دافيدسن في كتابه Lost Cities of Africa كما قدم الأستاذ الدكتور ليوفينر، المحاضر بجامعة هارفارد الأمريكية، دعماً غير مباشر لهذه الرواية حيث أشار إلى وجود تشابه عرقي ولغوي بين سكان ساحل إفريقيا الغربي وسكان أمريكا الأصليين من الهنود الحمر المقيمين في منطقة خليج المكسيك.. وعموماً فان كتاب الدكتور فينر لم يجد الاهتمام الكافي إلى أن جاء باحث آخر هو الدكتور ايفان فان سرتيما من جامعة ريتيكرز Writikers بنيوجيرسي الذي أكد في أكثر من محفل أن هناك من وصل إلى أمريكا قبل كولومبس وذلك في إشارة واضحة إلى منسا أبو بكر. هذه الرواية وغيرها تؤكد على حقيقة أن المسلمين وصلوا إلى الدنيا الجديدة قبل كولومبس. 
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## mido

قائد الفريق  
وقائد الحماس للشباب

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> قائد الفريق 
> وقائد الحماس للشباب

 على فكرة أنا كمان شاب ...
العملية مو بالعمر .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في كوبا     
رغم أن المؤرخين يعدون البحار الإيطالي كريستوفر كولومبس -الذي عمل تحت العلم الأسباني- مكتشف العالم الجديد، فإن هناك من المؤرخين من يؤكد وصول جماعات بشرية من العالم القديم -أفريقيا وآسيا وأوربا- إلى العالم الجديد قبل كولومبس، معتمدين في ذلك على العديد من الشواهد الأثرية في الأمريكتين، بل وما كتبه كولومبس في مذكراته.   
غير أن أمر هذه الرحلات السابقة على كولومبس أصبح طي النسيان لأنها لم تجد من يؤرخ لها، إضافة إلى أن المهاجرين للعالم الجديد لم يتمكنوا من التواصل مع العالم القديم، وربما لم يدركوا طبيعة الأرض التي وصلوا إليها. 
 واستنادا إلى ما ذكره 'بارتولوميه دي لاسكاساس' نقلا عن مذكرات كولومبس الضائعة 'يوميات الرحلة الأولى'؛ فإن كولومبس عندما وصل بسفينته إلى كوبا في أكتوبر 1492م شاهد أثرا لمسجد على قمة أحد الجبال وله مآذن ونقوش ومكتوب على جدرانه بعض الكتابات العربية، وعندما وصل إلى هاييتي في رحلته الثانية قدم له الهنود رماحا تشبه رماح المسلمين الأفريقيين كما شاهد زنوجا أفريقيين.   
وحين أسس أول مستعمرة له في كوبا وجد كولومبس أن طعام الهنود الحمر مشابه لطعام المسلمين وهو ما أثار دهشته ظنا منه أنهم 'محمديون'، على نحو ما سجله في يومياته.  
كما وجد الأسبان مخطوطات أثرية إسلامية في كوبا وغيرها من بلدان الأمريكتين.  
ونشرت مجلة المقتطف في عددي أغسطس 1926 وفبراير 1945 مقالين عن مجلة العالم اليوم لمارتن كلين أشار فيهما إلى وجود كلمات عربية في لغة الهنود تعود إلى عام 1290م أي قبل اكتشاف كولومبس لكوبا والأمريكتين بمائتي عام.   
ومن غير الواضح كيف وصل هؤلاء المسلمون إلى كوبا والعالم الجديد؛ فهناك آراء تشير إلى احتمال أن تكون هناك رحلات عربية ضلت طريقها في بحر الظلمات [المحيط الهادي] والمحيط الأطلنطي في العصور الوسطى واستقر بها المقام في الأمريكتين، والبعض يشير في ذلك إلى أن مؤسس الأسطول العثماني خير الدين بارباروسا كان قد بعث ببعض السفن لاكتشاف ما وراء البحر [المحيط الأطلنطي]، وهناك أيضا رواية الأسطولين اللذين بعث بهما الملك منسا موسى [بين 1307-1322م] ملك مملكة ملي [أو مالي] الإسلامية في غرب أفريقيا إلى المحيط الأطلنطي لتعرف ما وراءه، ولم يرجع أي منهما.   
وعلى الرغم من التخمين بوجود موريسكيين في أطقم رحلات كريستوف كولومبس عبر المحيطات ، فإن أول مؤشر على آثارهم الديموغرافية المفترضة تقدمه ، ويا للعجب ، مراسم التحريم الصادرة عن التاج الإسباني ،عبر 'أوامر ملكية' منتظمة صدرت طيلة القرن السادس عشر ، والتي كانت تنبه السلطات الإسبانية الاستعمارية إلى الوجود غير القانوني في العالم الجديد لأشخاص انقلبوا مجدداً إلى 'موريسكيين' وتلك هي التسمية التي عرف بها المسلمون الاسبانيين القدامى : موريسك.  
إن وجود الموريسك الواضح في القارة الأمريكية كان له صدى في كوبا ؛ ففي عام 1593 تم تعميد رجل موريسكي ، بربري الأصل ، في خورية هافانا الكبرى، اتخذ لنفسه اسم 'خوان ديلا كروس'. 
تلك الطقوس الدينية وغيرها من التي مارسها الموريسك الأسبان أو الأفارقة ، كان يقيمها كبار رجال الجزيرة المستعمرون.  
لقد وصل مدينة هافانا في عام 1596 ، وذلك حسب أبحاث الدكتور سيزار غارسيا ديل بينو ، بضعة عشرات من العبيد المسلمين ، من بينهم مجموعة يعود أصلها إلى ممالك المغرب وفاس وتونس وطرميسين إضافة إلى اثنين من الموريسك.  
تلك الآثار الوثائقية تسمح لنا بأن نصف المرحلة الأولى من تأثير العرب في كوبا بأنه إسباني - موريسكي وموريسكي - شمال إفريقي أتى به العبيد وأشخاص أحرار انقلبوا إلى الكاثوليكية.  
أحد مظاهر هذا التأثير نلاحظه في بصمات الفن المعماري ، إذ أنه خلال القرن السابع عشر وبداية الثامن عشر تميز الفن المعماري في هافانا وريميديوس وسانتياغو دي كوبا وغيرها من المدن بالطراز المدجن ، كإرث هام من مدرسة أشبيليا الموريسكية في التشييد. 
ولكن على كل حال يبدو أن أوضاع المسلمين في هذه المنطقة تدهورت، وضعفت ثقافة وعقيدة أبنائهم فيما بعد فذابوا في مجتمع الهنود الحمر.   
وبعد نجاح رحلات كولومبس سرعان ما استطاع الأسبان السيطرة على ما يعرف بأمريكا اللاتينية حاليا، فيما سيطرت البرتغال على المنطقة المعروفة حاليا باسم البرازيل.  
وكان كولومبس قد أقام عقب وصوله إلى كوبا أول مستعمرة أوربية في الأمريكتين، ثم رجع إلى أوربا وسرعان ما عاد إلى كوبا مرة ثانية في مايو 1493م بحملة كان هدفها الأول تنفيذ أوامر ملك أسبانيا بنشر المسيحية بين السكان الأصليين، وهو ما دفعه لاصطحاب 6 قساوسة لهذه المهمة.   
وحين وصل كولومبس جزر الكاريبي أخذ يطلق أسماء القديسين على الجزر التي اكتشفها، ولكن السكان الأصليين قضوا على رجاله؛ فأقام مستعمرة ثانية سرعان ما واجهت نفس المصير، إلى أن جاء الأسبان بعدتهم وعتادهم فاستقروا في كوبا وأخذوا في إبادة السكان الأصليين، وساعدهم في ذلك الخيول والأسلحة النارية، ولم يكن الهنود يعرفون الخيول وكانت آلاتهم الحربية عبارة عن الرماح فقط؛ لذا أثارت الخيول الرعب في قلوبهم حتى يروى أنهم كانوا يعتقدون أن الفارس وفرسه قطعة واحدة فكانوا يقطعون رأس الفرس ويتركون صاحبه.  
استمرت حملات الإبادة، وبعد 50 عاما لم يتبق من نصف مليون هندي كانوا يقطنون كوبا وقت اكتشافها عام 1492 سوى 4 آلاف يسكنون الأودية الجبلية. هذا غير ما يقرب من 30 مليون هندي أبيدوا في جزر أمريكا الوسطى.  
 وسرعان ما جلب الأوربيون ما يقرب من 10 ملايين من العبيد السود من أفريقيا -منهم 3 ملايين مسلم- لإعمار أمريكا الشمالية والوسطى، ويقدر أن هناك نحو 1.5 مليون نسمة من سكان كوبا من الزنوج والمولدين من البيض والسود.   
غير أن الأسبان غيروا أسماء الزنوج بمن فيهم المسلمون وخلعوا عليهم أسماء مسيحية وعمدوهم، وقد قاوم بعض المسلمين عمليات التنصير الجبرية وكان أبرز محاولات المقاومة عندما قاد الأفريقي المسلم ماكندال الثورة عام 1758 في أمريكا الجنوبية، لكن تم القضاء عليها.  
 وأدت الوحشية الأسبانية إلى القضاء على الإسلام في قلوب الزنوج بمنعهم من الصلاة وإجبارهم على اعتناق المسيحية وارتياد الكنائس ولم تقتصر على السكان المسلمين وإنما امتدت لتشمل السكان الهنود أيضا فكانت موجهة ضد كل من يقاوم الدخول في المسيحية كما أن مفعول مراسم التحريم الملكية شمل أيضا العبيد المنتمين إلى مجموعات عرقية إفريقية كالبربر والجولوفي ، الذين اعتنقوا الدين الإسلامي. 
وفي غمرة إعجابنا بالصمود الكوبي أمام الحصار الأمريكي الظالم تغيب عنا أشياء عظيمة الأهمية. ومنها وضع الأقلية المسلمة في كوبا التي يبدو أنها سقطت تماما من حسابات الدول والهيئات والمنظمات الإسلامية التي ربما غلب على بعضها التعاطف مع كوبا على الاهتمام بمسلميها، أو أغرى بعضها قلة عدد مسلمي كوبا فتجاهل أوضاعهم، أما البعض الآخر فربما غاب عنه أن هناك مسلمين في كوبا من الأصل!.   
مسلمو كوبا  
بقيام الثورة الشيوعية في كوبا عام 1959 بزعامة فيدل كاسترو حُرم المسلمون في كوبا من أي اتصال بالعالم الإسلامي وأصبحوا لا يعرفون أي شيء عن دينهم في ظل نظام شيوعي يدرّس الإلحاد في المدارس.  
فلم يسمح كاسترو بإنشاء أي مسجد للكوبيين على الإطلاق، واستثنى فقط البيت العربي في هافانا القديمة والذي ظل المكان الوحيد في كوبا الذي تسمح الحكومة بفتحه مدة 3 ساعات كل يوم جمعة لأداء صلاة الجمعة بإحدى قاعاته للدبلوماسيين العرب والمسلمين في كوبا، بينما مُنع المسلمون الكوبيون من أداء باقي الفرائض فيه ولم يعد بإمكانهم أداء صلواتهم إلا في المنازل بعيدا عن رقابة واعتراضات الحكومة.  
وفي عام 1982 اعتبرت اليونسكو البيت العربي من الآثار الإنسانية حيث جرى بناؤه بواسطة أحد التجار العرب في القرن السابع عشر وتبرعت قطر بمبلغ 40 ألف دولار لتطويره ليضم مكتبة تحوي 1200 كتاب، ومعرضا للتراث العربي ووثائق عربية من لبنان وصالة للمعارض وأخرى للمؤتمرات.  
الوضع الحالي لمسلمي كوبا  على الرغم من أن الرئيس الكوبي كاسترو بدأ في التحول الطفيف عن الشيوعية عام 1991 وسمح لأعضاء الحزب الشيوعي ببعض الممارسات الدينية مثل ارتياد الكنائس، فإن هذا لم يعد بأدنى فائدة على المسلمين حيث منعوا من بناء أي مسجد لهم ولم يسمح لهم حتى بالصلاة في البيت العربي، كما لم تسمح الحكومة بإجراء أي تعداد لهم أو تعترف بهم كأقلية، ورفضت الطلب الذي تقدم به محمد يوسف مهاجر الأمين العام للمنظمة الإسلامية لأمريكا اللاتينية بالسماح بتمثيل مسلمي كوبا في اجتماعات المنظمة؛ في الوقت الذي اعترفت بالأقلية اليهودية البالغ عددها 1300 نسمة وسمحت لهم ببناء 11 معبدا تركت لهم فيها الحرية التامة لممارسة شعائرهم، كما سمحت لهم بإنشاء العديد من المنظمات والهيئات الخاصة بهم.   
وفي الوقت الذي قام الرئيس الكوبي كاسترو بزيارة الفاتيكان عام 1996 ثم استقبل البابا في هافانا عام 1997 وما صاحبه من الموافقة على فتح كثير من الكنائس الكاثوليكية في كوبا كان الموقف من الإسلام على النقيض، فحين استقبلت الحكومة في مايو 2002 الأمين المساعد لمنظمة اتحاد العالم الإسلامي بمكة الشيخ محمد بن ناصر العبودي، رفضت طلبه السماح ببناء مسجد لمسلمي كوبا أو بتحويل بيت لكوبية اعتنقت الإسلام حديثا إلى مكان الصلاة بل واعتبرت الطلب 'غريبا' لأن مواطنيها 'شيوعيون' واقترحت على الشيخ العبودي أن يتقدم بهذا الطلب للحزب الشيوعي للنظر فيه!.   
والأمل معقود حاليا على الدول الإسلامية لبذل مزيد من الجهود لإقناع حكومة كاسترو بالعدول عن موقفها من بناء المساجد، خاصة أن هناك العديد من جمعيات الصداقة بين كوبا والدول الإسلامية وهي كثيرة أهمها جمعيات الصداقة مع لبنان وسوريا ومصر وتونس واليمن والعراق وإيران والأردن وليبيا، كما توجد جمعية الاتحاد العربي في كوبا للمهاجرين من لبنان وفلسطين وسوريا منذ عام 1979، وتصدر مجلة العربي مرتين في السنة بالعربية والأسبانية ويمكن لهذه الجمعية أن تلعب دورا في تخفيف حدة المواقف الحكومية تجاه المسلمين هناك.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل ستنضم تركيا للاتحاد الأوربي مكافئة على إسلامها الليبرالي ؟     
مفكرة الإسلام: 'أبلغ الرئيس التركي أحمد نجدت سيزر برلمان بلاده بأن طموح تركيا للانضمام للاتحاد الأوروبي 'طريق لا رجعة عنه', محذرا قادة الاتحاد من أي عقبات من شأنها أن تشيد 'جدارا من التحامل' وتعرقل تقدم أوروبا.  
  وقال سولانا في حديث مع صحيفة 'لو سوار' البلجيكية إن 'خطرا كبيرا سينتج عن ترك تركيا من دون أي مرفأ ترسو فيه في العالم' موضحا أنه 'بالنسبة لسكان الاتحاد الأوروبي من الأفضل أن تكون تركيا إلى جانبنا من أن تكون إلى جانب لا أدري من'. 
 من جانبه حث وزير الخارجية التركي عبد الله جول القادة الأوروبيين على الوفاء بوعودهم، مشددا على رفض بلاده أي شروط جديدة تتعلق بمحادثات الانضمام للاتحاد. 
وكان قادة الاتحاد الأوروبي قد وافقوا في ديسمبر كانون الأول على بدء مفاوضات الانضمام مع أنقرة بشرط أن تجري تركيا بعض التعديلات التشريعية وتوقيع بروتوكول من شأنه توسيع اتحادها الجمركي مع عشر دول انضمت حديثا إلى الاتحاد, والتزمت تركيا هذه الشروط لكنها أثارت جدلا حين رفضت الاعتراف رسميا بجمهورية قبرص العضو في الاتحاد  
  في هذا السياق أكد الرئيس القبرصي تاسوس بابادوبولوس أثناء عرض عسكري بمناسبة الذكرى الـ45 لاستقلال الجزيرة عن الاحتلال البريطاني أنه 'ملتزم بالدفاع عن جمهورية قبرص ما دامت تركيا تؤخر بتصلبها ورفضها خوض مفاوضات جدية التوصل إلى حل' لمشكلة تقسيم الجزيرة. 
وقال الرئيس القبرصي بحضور وزير الدفاع اليوناني سبيليوس سبيليوتوبولو 'إننا نقوم بذلك في ظل دعم يوناني لا رجوع عنه' وقد نالت قبرص استقلالها عام 1960، ولكنها قسمت عام 1974 بعد احتلال الجزء الشمالي منها من قبل تركيا إلى جزء يوناني وآخر تركي, وتركيا هي الدولة الوحيدة التي تعترف بجمهورية شمال قبرص التركية وتنشر فيها 35 ألف جندي. من ناحية ثانية نظم بضعة آلاف من الأكراد الأتراك مسيرة في شوارع وسط مدينة بروكسل، مطالبين بالاعتراف بإقليم كردستان وإدخاله في مباحثات انضمام تركيا إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي, ودعت المسيرة التي نظمها اتحاد الجمعيات الكردستانية في أوروبا أنقرة أيضا لإطلاق سراح زعيم حزب العمال الكردستاني عبد الله أوجلان الذي اعتقل عام 1999. وقالت الشرطة البلجيكية إن المنظمين كانوا يأملون في أن يشارك 15 ألف كردي يعيشون في أوروبا في المسيرة في شوارع وسط مدينة بروكسل، ولكن الكثير من الحافلات التي تقل المشاركين تعطلت بسبب أحوال الطقس السيئة.  
 ويوضح المشروع الذي اقترحته المفوضية الأوروبية أن الهدف النهائي هو انضمام تركيا, لكن عملية التفاوض تبقى مفتوحة وغير مضمونة. وحذر مسؤول توسيع الاتحاد أولي رين مؤخرا من أن 'طريق تركيا نحو العضوية سيكون رحلة طويلة وصعبة' مضيفا أن أي انتهاك خطير ومستمر لمبادئ الديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان من قبل تركيا يمكن أن يؤدي لتعليق المفاوضات. فالمعارضة لانضمام أنقرة لا تزال قوية خاصة في ألمانيا وفرنسا، وفي الأخيرة كانت هذه المسألة ضمن أسباب رفض الدستور الموحد. 
 في مقابل ذلك طالب وزير الخارجية الإيطالي جينفرانكو فيني بإنهاء حالة التردد التي يعيشها الاتحاد، والتخلي عن الأنانية عند النظر في الموضوع التركي، وقال إن أنقرة أوفت تماما بكل الشروط اللازمة لبدء المحادثات معها حول العضوية.وفي سبيل تحقيق حلم الانضمام للتكتل الأوروبي اتخذت حكومات تركيا المتعاقبة خاصة حكومة رئيس الوزراء الحالي رجب طيب أردوغان خطوات جادة منها إلغاء عقوبة الإعدام ومنح حقوق ثقافية للأكراد. كما وعدت أنقرة بخفض معدل التعذيب في السجون وتعزيز حقوق المرأة وتخفيف القيود على حرية الصحافة. عبد الله جول اعتبر أن تركيا دخلت عهدا جديدا ببدء مفاوضات الانضمام للاتحاد الأوروبي. 
ووصف وزير خارجية بريطانيا جاك سترو -الذي ترأس بلاده الاتحاد الأوروبي حاليا- التوصل إلى الاتفاق بأنه يوم تاريخي لأوروبا وللمجتمع الدولي كله. مشيرا إلى أن وزراء خارجية الاتحاد وافقوا بالإجماع على اتفاقية الإطار الخاصة بمفاوضات انضمام تركيا متجاوزين الاعتراضات النمساوية. 
  وذكر سترو بالطريق الطويل الذي ينتظر تركيا قبل دخولها الفعلي إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي والذي ليس مضمونا. وقال مخاطبا نظيره التركي إن 'العملية ستكون صعبة وتشكل تحديا، ولكننا واثقون من عزمكم ونحن سندعمكم في جهودكم، نحن سعداء لالتزامنا معكم اليوم'. 
وسبق أن وصف وزير خارجية بريطانيا التوصل إلى الاتفاق مع تركيا بأنه يوم تاريخي لأوروبا وللمجتمع الدولي برمته. مشيرا إلى أن وزراء خارجية الاتحاد صادقوا بالإجماع على اتفاقية الإطار الخاصة بمفاوضات انضمام تركيا  
 واعتبر سترو أن الاتحاد الأوروبي مبني على 'القيم وليس التاريخ فقط' قائلا إن تركيا كانت دوما دولة أوروبية, وإن توقع أن يكون الطريق طويلا أمامها, وهو طريق قد لا يستغرق أقل من عشر سنوات. 
غير أن سترو –الذي ترأس بلاده الاتحاد الأوروبي حاليا- حث تركيا على المضي قدما في الإصلاحات وتعزيز استقلال القضاء وتحسين وضع الحريات الأساسية وضمان سيطرة مدنية على الجيش, وإصلاح ترسانتها القانونية لتتماشى مع قوانين الاتحاد الأوروبي. 
وقد حذر الرئيس الفرنسي جاك شيراك من وقوع تركيا فريسة لما أسماه التطرف إذا أغلق الاتحاد الأوروبي أبوابه أمامها. وقال في مؤتمر صحفي مشترك مع رئيس الوزراء الإيطالي سلفيو برلسكوني في باريس أمس الثلاثاء إن تركيا تحتاج إلى ما وصفها بثورة ثقافية وجهود كبيرة لتأكيد أهليتها للانضمام إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي.  
وجدد شيراك -الذي يتعارض رأيه مع رأي أغلبية الشعب الفرنسي بشأن انضمام تركيا للاتحاد الأوروبي- تأييده لانضمام تركيا إلى أوروبا، لكنه قال إنه يجب على أنقرة أن تلتزم بمعايير الاتحاد للوصول إلى هدفها الذي قال إنه قد يستغرق ما بين 10 و15 عاما. واعتبر شيراك أن انضمام تركيا إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي سيمنحها مزيدا من الحضور الدولي في عالم الغد، على حد تعبيره. من جانبه قال برلسكوني إن انضمام تركيا إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي سيكون فرصة لبناء جسر بين الغرب والعالمين العربي والإسلامي. 
 في سياق متصل اعتبر رئيس الوزراء البريطاني توني بلير بدء مفاوضات انضمام تركيا إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي نجاحا وتغييرا كبيرا للاتحاد، مشيرا إلى أنه يتفهم القلق لدى بعض الدول الأعضاء. وتأتي هذه التصريحات بعد إعلان الاتحاد الأوروبي موافقته على بدء المفاوضات الخاصة بعضوية تركيا في الاتحاد. 
وقد أعلن رئيس الوزراء التركي رجب طيب أردوغان الثلاثاء أن بدء مفاوضات انضمام تركيا إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي يشكل بداية 'معركة كبيرة' لترسيخ الديمقراطية في البلاد. وقال أمام أعضاء من حزب العدالة والتنمية الذي يتزعمه غداة الموافقة رسميا على بدء مفاوضات انضمام بلاده إلى أوروبا 'لقد بدأ العمل الحقيقي الآن'. وأضاف أن تطبيق الإصلاحات الديمقراطية سيضع تركيا على المحك، وأوضح أن إطار المفاوضات بين تركيا والاتحاد الأوروبي الذي تم التوصل إليه بعد مفاوضات شاقة, جاء مطابقا للمصلحة الوطنية وفتح الباب أمام انضمام أنقرة. من جانبه أبدى وزير الخارجية التركي عبد الله جول ثقته في أن تتغلب أوروبا على الشك الذي يعتريها تجاه تركيا, وكانت الإشارة واضحة إلى أن بلاده لا تستجدي صدقة عندما قال إن أنقرة 'ستستخدم لهجة قاسية إذا تطلب الأمر'. 
وأشار جول في مؤتمر صحفي في لوكسمبورغ إلى أن موقف تركيا من قبرص سيبقى دون تغيير إلى أن تكون هناك تسوية سلمية دائمة في الجزيرة المقسمة. ويريد الاتحاد الأوروبي من أنقرة التحرك نحو القبول بحكومة القبارصة اليونانيين المعترف بها دوليا خلال محادثات عضوية أنقرة مع الاتحاد.   
والآن نستطيع أن نحسب الموقف جيدا: 
أيهما أفيد للأوربيين إستخدام تركيا التي أفرغت الإسلام من محتوياته من خلال نموذج الإسلام الليبرالي الذي تقدمه تحت الرعاية الأمريكية كدرع واق من العالم الإسلامي بل وكرأس حربة ضده أحيانا في نفس الوقت أم ترك تركيا لتعاظم المد الإسلامي الحقيقي وتهيؤها لاسترداد مكانتها التاريخية كزعيمة لدولة الخلافة الإسلامية المهددة لأوربا ؟ 
الإجابة يعلمها جيدا مجتهدوا الإسلام الليبرالي المزيف في حزب العدالة والتنمية التركي  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

البوسنة من رئاسة ثلاثية إلى رئاسة فردية      
مفكرة الإسلام: أحيت البوسنة والهرسك الذكرى العاشرة لإبرام اتفاق دايتون للسلام الذي أنهى أكثر من  ثلاثة أعوام من الحرب راح ضحيتها زهاء 200 ألف قتيل. وتوجه وفد بوسني يضم حوالي 40 وزيرا وبرلمانيا ومسؤولون آخرون من المجموعات الرئيسية الثلاث وهم الصرب والمسلمون والكروات إلى واشنطن لبحث تغيير الدستور الذي أبرم في دايتون. 
 وتتألف البوسنة بموجب معاهدة السلام من كيانين, الجمهورية الصربية والاتحاد الكرواتي المسلم. وكان وزير الخارجية الصربي ملادين إيفانيتش قد صرح في وقت سابق بأن ثمة مساحة سياسية للتوصل إلى اتفاق حول تغييرات دستورية.   
وشدد إيفانيتش على تأييد بلاده لإقامة مؤسسات أكثر فعالية, رافضا قمع هويات الكيانات, في إشارة إلى موقف صرب البوسنة الذين يرفضون بشدة أية مبادرة تهدف لإلغاء الكيانين ويطالبون بنظام إداري أقل تعقيدا. 
 وقد بدأ وزراء خارجية الاتحاد الأوروبي محادثاتهم بشأن اتفاق شراكة واستقرار مع الاتحاد. ووصف دبلوماسيون المحادثات بأنها مؤشر للحظة تاريخية في البوسنة والهرسك, وبأنها خطوة هامة نحو إقامة علاقات أوسع مع الاتحاد الأوروبي. كما مدد الاتحاد من مهمة قوات حفظ السلام التابعة له والمقدر عددها بـ6500 جندي إلى العام القادم. ومن شأن توقيع البوسنة اتفاق التعاون مع الاتحاد الأوروبي أن يعزز العلاقات الاقتصادية والتجارة الحرة بين الجانبين وأن يجعل القوانين البوسنية متماشية إلى حد ما مع المعايير الأوروبية.    
وقد بدأ الاتحاد الأوروبي مباحثات تمهيدية مع البوسنة بهدف ضمها في النهاية للاتحاد.وقالت مفوضة شؤون توسع الاتحاد الأوروبي إن المفاوضات مع البوسنة ستستمر فترة من الوقت وإنه ليس مأمولا دخول البوسنة الاتحاد قبل العام 2015. وكان وزراء خارجية الدول الأعضاء في الاتحاد وافقوا على مبدأ فتح هذه المفاوضات في السابع من نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني الجاري.    
ويذكر في هذا الصدد أن  زعماء البوسنة المسلمون والكروات والصرب أصدروا إعلانا يجمعون فيه للمرة الأولى على تأييد النداءات الداعية إلى استسلام أو اعتقال رادوفان كراديتش المتهم بارتكاب جرائم حرب. واعتبر المسؤول الأميركي أن 'هذا أمر مهم, لأن المجموعة الصربية البوسنية وقيادتها وفرت الحماية لرادوفان كراديتش طوال عشر سنوات'. ويتهم كراديتش ورئيس أركانه راتكو ملاديتش بارتكاب جرائم ضد الإنسانية خلال الحرب من 1992-1995 التي أسفرت عن مقتل 200 ألف شخص. وتعتبر المجموعة الدولية أن كراديتش يختبئ في الجمهورية الصربية [كيان صرب البوسنة] في ما يعيش ملاديتش في صربيا والجبل الأسود. وقد اتفق زعماء البوسنة أخيرا تحت ضغط أميركي على تغيير الدستور الحالي وتحويل نظام رئاستهم الثلاثية إلى رئاسة فردية لتعزيز فرص انضمامهم إلى حلف شمال الأطلسي والاتحاد الأوروبي.   
وذكر بيان وزعته وزارة الخارجية الأميركية على لسان زعماء البوسنة من مسلمين ومسيحيين كروات وصرب 'قررنا البدء في عملية إصلاح دستوري سوف تعزز من سلطات حكومة الدولة وتجعل من البرلمان ومنصب الرئاسة أكثر بساطة وفعالية'.         وفي مواجهة مقاومة صرب البوسنة لم يلزم البيان بشكل محدد هؤلاء الزعماء بإقامة نظام رئاسة فردي. إلا أن مساعد وزير الخارجية الأميركي نيكولاس بيرنز قال إن تعهدا مشتركا من جانب البوسنيين بإصلاح دستور البلاد سيؤدى بطريقة حتمية إلى مثل هذا الكيان الموحد.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اللهم اعز الاسلام و المسلمين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> اللهم اعز الاسلام و المسلمين

 آمين ، 
شكراً أخي لمتابعتك .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

سياسة لندن الخارجية تدفع المسلمين إلى العنف     
قال رئيس الوزراء البريطاني توني بلير إنه لن يستقيل وإن سلطته لم تتضرر بعدما لقي أول هزيمة برلمانية كبيرة منذ توليه رئاسة الوزراء في بريطانيا وردا على سؤال من تلفزيون سكاي عما إذا كان يفكر في الاستقالة قال بلير ببساطة 'لا'.  
وقد مني بلير بهذه الهزيمة بعدما رفض البرلمان مشروع قانون يسمح باحتجاز المشتبهين في قضايا إرهاب ثلاثة أشهر دون توجيه اتهام وصوت مجلس العموم بأغلبية 322 صوتا مقابل 291 ضد الاقتراح وامتنع 33 عضوا عن التصويت في المجلس البالغ عدده 646 وقد حاول بلير جاهدا كسب التأييد لمشروع القرار الذي يقضي بتمديد مدة المشتبه بهم على ذمة التحقيق من 14 يوما كما هو معمول به حاليا إلى 90 يوما ووصف بلير هذا الإجراء المثير للجدل بأنه ضروري للسماح للشرطة بإحباط أي هجمات وللدلالة على أهمية تصويت وشدة المعارضة للمشروع، استدعى بلير وزراءه الموجودين خارج البلاد لحضور الجلسة البرلمانية في محاولة لتفادي الهزيمة.   
واضطر وزير المالية البريطاني غوردون براون إلى قطع زيارته لإسرائيل فور وصوله إلى مطار تل أبيب والعودة إلى لندن، كما قطع وزير الخارجية جاك سترو زيارته لروسيا لحضور التصويت. 
 وكانت الحكومة قد أرجأت التصويت على هذا المشروع الأسبوع الماضي بعد أن أصبح واضحا أن المنشقين في حزب العمال البريطاني الذي يتزعمه بلير سينضمون إلى المعارضة ويصوتون ضد المشروع.  
 وبعد الانتخابات التي جرت في مايو أيار الماضي تقلصت الأغلبية التي يتمتع بها بلير في البرلمان إلى 66 وأصبح من المتوقع أن يكون التصويت متقاربا وأن يتمكن أقل من 40 نائبا في حزب العمال من هزيمة مشروع القانون بالانضمام إلى المعارضة. 
وفي محاولة لضمان تمرير المشروع استبق بلير التصويت بالإعلان عن أن السلطات أحبطت مخططين 'إرهابيين' منذ هجمات السابع من يوليو/ تموز الماضي في لندن، ودعا إلى دعم قانون مكافحة الإرهاب.  
 وأكد بلير خلال الجلسة الأسبوعية المخصصة لطرح الأسئلة على رئيس الوزراء في مجلس العموم أن حكومته أبلغت بإحباط المخططين الأسبوع الماضي، منذ تفجيرات لندن التي راح ضحيتها 56 شخصا.    
وقد خلص تقرير رسمي صادر عن مجموعات عمل شكلتها وزارة الداخلية البريطانية إلى أن سياسية لندن الخارجية وخاصة في الشرق الأوسط 'عامل أساسي' يساهم في دفع عدد من المسلمين في البلاد نحو التطرف. 
وجاء في التقرير الذي أعدته المجموعات التي شكلت في أعقاب تفجيرات السابع من يوليو/ تموز أن 'التوجهات المتطرفة' داخل المجتمع الإسلامي نتجت في أغلب الأحيان عن 'مفاهيم بأن السياسات الغربية ظالمة'. 
وأعربت مجموعات العمل عن قلقها بشأن بعض الخطط التي تقترحها الحكومة لمكافحة الإرهاب ومنها فرض حظر على بعض الجماعات الإسلامية مثل حزب التحرير والمهاجرون ووضع قوائم بالمواقع ومراكز بيع الكتب الإسلامية المتشددة إضافة إلى فرض عقوبات على 'تمجيد الإرهاب'.   
وقال التقرير إن فرض حظر على الجماعات الإسلامية قد يؤدي إلى نشوء جماعات سرية, بينما اعتبرت الخطوة الثانية بمثابة 'رقابة على من ينتقدون السياسة البريطانية الخارجية أو من يدعون إلى الوحدة السياسية بين المسلمين'. 
 أما الخطوة المتعلقة بـ'تمجيد الإرهاب' فيمكن أن تجعل المسلمين أقل استعدادا للإعراب عن أي دعم مشروع للنضالات التي تهدف إلى تقرير مصير أي شعب في العالم باستخدام كلمات عربية أو إسلامية خشية أن يساء فهمها أو اعتبارها مرتبطة بالإرهاب, حسب التقرير وقال التقرير إن ذلك سيؤدي إلى تقييد غير مناسب على الممارسات الإسلامية وكذلك تطوير الممارسات الإسلامية في الإطار الحالي. 
 وفيما يتعلق بالسياسة الخارجية, أكد التقرير أنه رغم الانتقادات لا توجد أي سياسة خارجية تبرر الأعمال الإرهابية. 
وأكد تقرير مجموعات العمل الذي صاغته سبع لجان بعد أشهر من المشاورات مع الجماعات العرقية بالبلاد, أن انتقاد السياسة الخارجية البريطانية يجب أن لا يعتبر مؤشرا على عدم الولاء للبلاد وقال إن الخلاف السلمي هو مؤشر على الديمقراطية الصحيحة ويجب عدم الخلط بين اختلاف الرأي والإرهاب أو اعتباره مخالفا للقيم البريطانية.   
 وأوصى التقرير بعدة أمور من بينها مواجهة نشر الأفكار الإسلامية المتطرفة بين الشباب وتحسين تعليم اللغة الإنجليزية للأئمة وحث المجتمع على العمل لمنع انتشار التشدد من خلال المساجد وقد رفض رئيس الوزراء البريطاني توني بلير وحكومته بشدة الربط بين السياسة الخارجية البريطانية, وخصوصا مشاركة بريطانيا في الحرب في العراق, وهجمات السابع من يوليو تموز التي أسفرت عن مقتل 56 شخصا.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل الجوع وفقدان المأوى 
سبب أعمال العنف والشغب من جانب 
المهاجرين العرب والأفارقة في فرنسا     
مفكرة الإسلام : اعتقلت السلطات الفرنسية مئات الأشخاص بعد موجة من الاحتجاجات التي اندلعت في إحدى ضواحي باريس على خلفية مقتل اثنين من الشبان صعقا بالتيار الكهربائي بينما كانا يحاولان الهرب من الشرطة. 
 وقال مسؤولون إن مئات الشبان الغاضبين معظمهم من المهاجرين الأفارقة تظاهروا السبت وأحرقوا السيارات ورشقوا رجال الأمن بالحجارة شمال العاصمة ما أسفر عن إصابة 15 شرطيا وصحفي بجروح طفيفة. وأضاف المسؤولون أنه تم استدعاء تعزيزات أمنية بعد أن أطلق مسلحون النار على مركبة تابعة لشرطة مكافحة الشغب ما دفع قوات الأمن إلى نشر 300 عنصر أمني لإعادة النظام في المنطقة. 
 ونقل التلفزيون الفرنسي مشاهد لأعمال عنف وأظهر رجال الأمن وهم يطلقون غازات مسيلة للدموع على المحتجين الذين كانوا يردون بإلقاء الحجارة وقلب سلات القمامة. وقد خرج عشرات السكان المحليين في مسيرة سلمية منتصف الظهيرة باتجاه المحول الكهربائي الذي قضى فيه الشابان أحدهما في الـ15 والآخر في الـ17 بينما كانا يبحثان عن مخبأ مساء الخميس الماضي.وتقدم المسيرة عشرات الشبان وهم يرتدون قمصانا كتب عليها 'موت من أجل لا شيء'. 
 وقال وزير الداخلية نيكولاي ساركوزي إن الشرطة نفت أنها كانت تطارد الشابين، مشيرا إلى أنهم وصلوا إلى المنطقة لإجراء تحقيقات في محاولات سرقة. كما دعا المحافظ كلود ديلين المحتجين الغاضبين إلى التزام الهدوء.  
وقالت الشرطة إن جماعات من الشبان رشقت الشرطة بالحجارة والزجاجات الفارغة، وأضرمت النار في أكثر من عشر سيارات. جاء ذلك بينما عاد الهدوء النسبي الأحد لضاحية كليشي سوبوا التي تقطنها أغلبية من المهاجرين الأفارقة، لكن مصادر مسؤولة في الشرطة دعت لتوخي الحذر معتبرة أن الوضع قد يثور مرة أخرى. 
 وتعاني العاصمة الفرنسية منذ فترة من أعمال العنف، خاصة بالضواحي الشمالية الشرقية حيث يعيش مهاجرون وأسر من بيئات فقيرة بمجمعات سكنية ضيقة. وتأتي أحداث الشغب الأخيرة بعد أيام من صدور قرارات جديدة لوزير الداخلية نيكولا ساركوزي لمكافحة الجريمة تشمل تولي قوات شرطة مدربة خصيصا أمر 25 ضاحية مضطربة بالمدن الفرنسية. كما قال ساركوزي إنه يتعين أن تزود جميع سيارات الشرطة بكاميرات تصوير. 
 يُشار إلى أن إجراءات ساركوزي تثير عادة انتقادات جماعات حقوق الإنسان. ومن المقرر أن يستقبل الوزير الذي كشف عن طموحاته لخوض انتخابات الرئاسة القادمة، أسرتي القتيلين الاثنين. وينتظر أن يمثل أمام القضاء ثمانية مراهقين بسبب مهاجمتهم لرجال الأمن خلال الاشتباكات التي وصفتها أهم نقابات الشرطة بأنها 'حرب عصابات'. وأظهرت قناة تلفزيونية فرنسية شبانا يرشقون رجال الشرطة بالحجارة ويحرقون السيارات خلال الاشتباكات. وقد جرح ستة من رجال الشرطة واعتقل 11 شخصا في المنطقة التي يتركز فيها سكان من أصل أفريقي ومغربي.وزاد التوتر وسط شائعات من أن الشرطة ألقت بقنبلة مسيلة للدموع داخل أحد المساجد. وقد أكد وزير الداخلية نيكولاس ساركوزي أن القنبلة هي من النوع الذي تستعمله قوات مكافحة الشغب, لكن 'ذلك لا يعني أنها هي من ألقت بها'. 
 وقد جاءت الاشتباكات بعد أيام قليلة من إعلان ساركوزي 'حربا بلا هوادة' على الجريمة في أحياء الضواحي الباريسية, بما فيها نشر قوة شرطة خاصة تزود سياراتها بالكاميرات. غير أن المعارضة وجمعيات حقوق الإنسان اعتبرت أن الخطة تؤجج العنف, وقال لوران فابيوس رئيس الوزراء الاشتراكي الأسبق والمرشح للانتخابات الرئاسية القادمة إن 'هناك حاجة للتركيز في الوقت نفسه على الوقاية وعلى القمع والتعليم والسكن والتشغيل لا أن نتصرف على طريقة الكاوبوي'. 
وكانت سلطات الأمن الفرنسية قد توقعت أن ترتفع حوادث العنف في المدن مع نهاية العام الجاري إلى حوالي 100 ألف حادث.ووسط هذه المخاوف عقد وزير الداخلية نيكولا ساركوزي اجتماعا استئنائيا مع محافظي 14 مقاطعة تتعرض لأعلى معدل لتلك الحوادث في مختلف أنحاء البلاد وذلك لتكوين إجابة عن المشاكل المترتبة على هذا الوضع. 
وركز الاجتماع الاستثنائي الذي شارك فيه مسؤولو الأمن العام والدرك الوطني على سبل إيقاف العنف خاصة حرق السيارات الذي دأب الشباب الفرنسي العربي الأصل على ارتكابه احتجاجا على حالة التهميش التي يعيشونها هم وآباؤهم. 
 وتقدم ممثلو الأمن العام في الاجتماع بعدة مقترحات لمواجهة أعمال العنف عبر استخدام أحدث التقنيات التي تساعد على الإسراع بالمبادرة والتحرك, ومنها تزويد سيارات الشرطة بأجهزة فيديو وتزويد رجال الشرطة بمسدسات كهربائية [تازر] لضبط ومواجهة مرتكبي تلك الحوادث. 
 ولفت الخبراء الانتباه إلى أن ست مقاطعات من الـ14 تعرف واحدة من أعلى نسب تمركز المهاجرين العرب وأبنائهم من الجيل الثاني الذين يحملون الجنسية الفرنسية وتقع جميعها في إقليم إيل دوفرانس الذي يضم العاصمة باريس وضواحيها. 
ورصدت المخابرات العامة وقوع حوالي تسعة آلاف حادث عنف في المدن كل شهر منذ بداية العام الجاري, صنفت ثلثيها بـ'الحوادث الجنائية'. كما شهدت معدلات الجريمة قفزة كبيرة بالمقارنة مع عام 2000 الذي شهد وقوع نحو 29 ألف حادث بناء على مقياس 'بي تورنج' الأمني المستخدم في المخابرات العامة الفرنسية والذي يحدد مفهوم حوادث العنف في المدن. 
 وأحصى جهاز الشرطة وفقا لمقياس آخر يسمى 'سيفو' وقوع حوادث مماثلة في عام 2001 بلغت حوالي 50 ألف حادثة, ووفقا للمقياس نفسه من المتوقع أن تبلغ الحوادث 100 ألف مع نهاية العام الحالي. 
يذكر أنه قد تظاهر آلاف الفرنسيين في شوارع باريس عام 2003 احتجاجا على مشروع قانون يمنح السلطات الأمنية صلاحيات أكبر لمكافحة الجريمة. ويرى المتظاهرون أن الإجراءات المقترحة تمثل حربا على الفقراء. 
 وقد احتشد حينذاك ناشطون من نحو 30 جمعية حقوقية وأعضاء في اتحادات العمال وأحزاب اليسار في طقس قارس البرودة شمالي باريس للتنديد بمشروع القانون الذي يتوقع أن يقره البرلمان الذي تسيطر عليه حكومة يمين الوسط. وقالت الشرطة إن نحو ألفي شخص شاركوا في المسيرة غير أن منظميها ذكروا أن عدد المشاركين بلغ ثلاثة آلاف ناشط. 
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

براءة المسلمين من أحداث الشغب في فرنسا     
مفكرة الإسلام: حذرت شخصية إسلامية فرنسية بارزة من توظيف أعمال العنف في الضواحي الفرنسية ومن ثم تدخلات المؤسسات الإسلامية كورقة انتخابية لصالح الأجنحة المتنافسة في السباق الرئاسي العام القادم. وأشار نائب رئيس المجلس الفرنسي للديانة الإسلامية محمد بشاري إلى مخاوف من توزع الولاءات داخل مؤسسات مجلسه بين جناح الرئيس جاك شيراك ومنافسيه رئيس الوزراء دومنيك دوفيلبان ووزير الداخلية نيكولا ساركوزي، مشددا على ضرورة التوقف عن أعمال التخريب لأنها تتعارض مع المبادئ الإسلامية. وتابع بشاري في توضيحه لأصول الوضع المتفجر الحالي بقوله إن مدن الضواحي أنشئت على أساس أنها ضواح خارج النطاق الحضاري لتصبح مستنقعا للأيدي العاملة، مشيرا إلى أن هذه الضواحي عرفت في الستينات والسبعينات بالمدن الحمراء نظرا للانتشار الواسع للشيوعية بين سكانها خاصة العمال.    
وأدان صناع القرار في فرنسا بسبب تركيز اهتمامهم على أن تقتصر مظاهر التحضر وكل أسباب النجاح على العاصمة والمدن الرئيسية فقط، مؤكدا أن ذلك أدى إلى بروز الجيل الثاني من أبناء المهاجرين الفقراء وغير المتعلمين في عقد الثمانينات ومعه كل التراكمات السلبية التي يمكن أن تتركز في جيل من الأجيال. 
واستطرد بشاري بالقول إن هذا الجيل استهل تحركه الرافض للواقع بمسيرة شهيرة عام 1983 انطلاقا من مرسيليا في الجنوب ووصولا إلى العاصمة باريس، وتركزت مطالبها في محاربة التمييز العنصري على مستوى الشغل والدراسة والشارع عامة وفي إعطائهم فرصة حقيقية في صناعة القرار السياسي. 
وأشار إلى أنه منذ هذا التحرك خرج إلى الوجود تعبير المساواة في الفرص التي أنشئت لها لاحقا وزارة تحمل نفس الاسم. المسيرة الشهيرة جرت عقب عامين من وصول الاشتراكيين بقيادة فرانسوا ميتران إلى منصب الرئاسة ولم تف بوعودها بإنصاف أبناء المهاجرين.  
الإخفاق ذاته تكرر مع وصول اليمين بقيادة جاك شيراك إلى منصب رئيس الحكومة بين عامي 1986 و1988. 
ورصد بشاري تغيرا لافتا في تلك الفترة مع قيام مظاهرة عارمة عام 1989 ضد العنصرية عقب مقتل الشاب الجزائري مالك مسكين. منذ ذلك الحين تبدلت تسمية هذا الجيل المتمرد اليوم، إلى الشباب المسلم دون أن يواكب ذلك تغيير حقيقي على أرض الواقع.    
وأكد بشاري أن شباب الضواحي لا يرفض الاندماج فهو صنيعة مجتمعه، ولكنه لم يأخذ حقه في التعبير. ونبه إلى ضرورة أن تعبر الجمعية الوطنية الفرنسية [المجلس النيابي] عن الصورة التعددية للمجتمع الفرنسي والثقل السكاني للمسلمين. وفي هذا السياق فقد فجر مسؤول فرنسي بارز [مسلم] مفاجأة بقوله إن 'أغلبية الشباب المشاركين في اضطرابات الضواحي من غير المسلمين'.  
 ودعا رئيس اتحاد المنظمات الإسلامية بفرنسا تهامي حاج بريز إلى الالتفات إلى أن أزمة الضواحي 'تحمل طابعاً اقتصادياً اجتماعياً دون إغفال الأبعاد التربوية والنفسية والتعليمية والثقافية'. ونفى أن تكون المشكلة ذات طابع ديني. إلا أنه أكد أهمية التربية الروحية وأثرها الإيجابي في تنشئة شباب الضواحي 'الأمر الذي حدا بأغلبية الشباب الفرنسي المسلم إلى الابتعاد عن الأعمال التخريبية التي شهدتها الضواحي'.   
وأشاد حاج بريز بالخطوات التي أعلنت عنها السلطات مؤخرا باعتبارها 'تحركاً للأمام لكنها غير كافية ولا تتعاطى مع الأسباب العميقة للمشكلة'. وشدد على ضرورة أن تجتمع كل الأطراف المعنية من الحكومة وجمعيات المجتمع المدني والبلديات وغيرها، لتضع تصوراً شاملاً للحل. كما انتقد تغطية الإعلام الأميركي والبريطاني الذي وصف الأحداث بـ 'الانتفاضة ضد فرنسا'. كما انتقد التصريحات التي أطلقها رموز أقصى اليمين الفرنسي خاصة فيليب دو فيلبان الذي استنتج مما حدث أن 'الحرب قادمة'. وأشار المسؤول الفرنسي إلى أن من شأن هذه التصريحات أن تعطي انطباعاً سيئاً عن مسلمي فرنسا. لكنه استدرك قائلاً 'لحسن الحظ أن الأغلبية من السياسيين على وعي بالأسباب الحقيقة للأزمة'.  
 وأعرب عن اعتقاده بأن المجتمع الفرنسي 'لم يخلط بين وقائع أزمة الضواحي وبين الإسلام'. واختتم قائلاً 'لقد جندنا كل قوانا لتهدئة الأوضاع وشهدت صلوات الجمعة في مساجدنا دعوات متواصلة للابتعاد عن التخريب والتدمير'.  
 أما محلل الشؤون المحلية بصحيفة لو فيغارو برنار لويس فقد نبه إلى 'صعوبة التوصل إلى حل جذري للأزمة في ظل عدم وجود ممثل ظاهر للطرف الآخر' قاصداً بذلك الشباب الذي يقوم بعمليات التخريب.  
 وقال لويس إن ذلك من شأنه أن يطيل من عمر النزاع، كاشفا عن 'إشعال النار في عدد من الكنائس' مما يزيد من تعقيد المسألة. وأشاد بفتوى تحريم الاعتداء على مملكات الغير الصادرة عن اتحاد المنظمات الإسلامية. وأضاف 'يشكل الإسلام مكوناً مهماً في الضواحي لكن ذلك لا يكسب النزاع طابعاً دينياً'. في المقابل لم يخف لويس قلقه من 'خطر الخلط لدى بقية المواطنين الفرنسيين بين ما يحدث في الضواحي وبين الإسلام ذاته'. ودعا إلى استمرار الحكومة الفرنسية في اتباع سياسة حازمة 'لكن بقدر محسوب يترافق مع الحوار'.    
وعاد محرر المحليات بلوفيغارو إلى السباب الذي كاله وزير الداخلية للمشاركين في الأحداث قائلاً 'لا أشك لحظة في أن [نيكولا] ساركوزي قال هذه التعبيرات تحت وطأة المفاجأة وأنه لم يقصد تعميمها على كل أبناء الضواحي'.  
 وقد استبعد محللون في أجهزة استخبارات الشرطة الفرنسية وجود أي تورط للإسلاميين في الاضطرابات التي شهدتها ضواحي عدد من كبريات المدن خلال ثلاثة أسابيع، مشيرين إلى أنها كانت شكلا من أشكال التمرد غير المنظم. 
 وفي تقرير صادر بتاريخ 23 نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني الماضي نشرته وكالة الصحافة الفرنسية اليوم اعتبرت هذه الأجهزة أن أعمال العنف في الضواحي الفقيرة -والتي تلت مقتل شابين من أصل مغاربي صعقا بالتيار الكهربائي- ليست من فعل أي تنظيم. وجاء في التقرير 'أن فرنسا شهدت شكلا من أشكال التمرد غير المنظم مع انبثاق ثورة شعبية بدون زعامة ولا برنامج بشكل محدود في عدد من الأحياء'، في مخالفة لبعض تصريحات وزير الداخلية نيكولا ساركوزي.   
 وأضاف المحللون أن الإسلاميين لم يلعبوا أي دور في اندلاع أعمال العنف وانتشارها بل 'كان من مصلحتهم العودة سريعا إلى الهدوء لتفادي الخلط'. وجاء في التقرير أن شبان الأحياء الشعبية كان لديهم إحساس كبير بالانتماء إلى هوية لا تستند فقط إلى أصولهم العرقية أو الجغرافية بل أيضا لأوضاعهم الاجتماعية المهمشة في المجتمع الفرنسي. 
 وأوضح أن فرنسا خلال السنوات الماضية كانت منشغلة كثيرا بتنامي 'التيار الإسلامي المتطرف والإرهاب الديني' إلى حد أنها أهملت مشكلة الضواحي المعقدة. من جهته أقر وزير الداخلية في مقابلة تنشرها غدا مجلة 'لو بوان' بوجود 'عنصرية وتمييز وانعدام المساواة'، لكنه أكد أنه لن يكون من الممكن النهوض بالضواحي 'طالما تهيمن عليها المافيات'.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كل مسلمي أمريكا تحت المراقبة     
قالت مجلة 'يو.أس نيوز أند وورلد ريبورت' إن الحكومة الأميركية وضعت برنامجاً واسعا لمراقبة نحو 120 مسجدا وموقعاً يرتاده مسلمون في الولايات المتحدة، وذلك بحثاً عما تعتبره الإدارة الأميركية قنابل نووية محتملة. 
 وأوضحت المجلة على موقعها الإلكتروني أن المواقع التي كانت تخضع للمراقبة تشمل مساجد ومنازل ومتاجر ومستودعات ومواقع مماثلة يرتادها مسلمون أميركيون في العاصمة واشنطن وخمس مدن أخرى. 
وأضافت الصحيفة أن هذا البرنامج الحكومي مصنف على أنه سري للغاية بدأ عقب أحداث 11 سبتمبر/أيلول 2001، وأن الأماكن الخاضعة للمراقبة تشمل أيضا مدن شيكاغو وسياتل وديترويت ونيويورك ولاس فيغاس.   
وحسب الصحيفة فإن المراقبين العاملين في إطار البرنامج كانوا يزورون المواقع المذكورة دون مذكرات بحث عن أشخاص أو أوامر قضائية واضحة، وقد تعرض بعضهم للتهديد بالطرد من عملهم في حال مساءلتهم عن قانونية البرنامج. 
 ويدخل البرنامج ضمن خطة عامة وافق عليها البيت الأبيض تقضي بتخويل وكالة الأمن القومي مهمة المراقبة الإلكترونية للأهداف الأميركية المحتملة دون الحاجة إلى أوامر قضائية. وقد انطلقت مراقبة البرامج النووية مطلع العام 2002 بإشراف مكتب التحقيقات الاتحادي [أف.بي.آي]. 
 وقد ذكرت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز أن مكتب التحقيقات الفدرالي [FBI] قام على مدى الأعوام الثلاثة الماضية بآلاف العمليات بحثا عن مواد مشعة في مواقع خاصة بعدة مدن أميركية، دون أن يحدد ما إذا كان ذلك شمل مساجد ومواقع يرتادها المسلمون أم لا.   
وقالت 'يو إس نيوز أند وولد ريبورت' إن عمليات المراقبة التي يقوم بها FBI وفريق متخصص في الطاقة النووية كانت تشمل في بعض الأحيان قيام عناصر حكومية بالدخول إلى ممتلكات دون مذكرات تفتيش أو أمر من المحكمة, في عمل يرى محامون أنه غير قانوني.  
وأشارت إلى أن هذا البرنامج الحكومي الذي يشمل العاصمة واشنطن ومدن شيكاغو وسياتل وديترويت ونيويورك ولاس فيغاس مصنف على أنه سري للغاية وقد بدأ بعد أحداث سبتمبر/أيلول.   
وأفادت صحيفة نيويورك تايمز بأن مكتب التحقيقات الفدرالي [FBI] قام على مدى الأعوام الثلاثة الماضية بآلاف العمليات بحثا عن مواد مشعة في مواقع خاصة بعدة مدن أميركية، دون أن يحدد ما إذا كان ذلك شمل مساجد ومواقع يرتادها المسلمون. 
 وحسب الصحيفة فإن عددا من الأجهزة الأمنية الحكومية الأميركية كشفت عن أنها وضعت تجهيزات خفية لكشف المواد المشعة في بعض الموانئ ومحطات قطارات الأنفاق وأماكن عامة أخرى، ولم تتسرب معلومات كافية ودقيقة عن مراقبة أماكن خاصة. 
 ويأتي كشف هذا البرنامج وسط السجال الذي تعيشه الولايات المتحدة حول مشروعية التنصت الذي أذن به الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش على الاتصالات الهاتفية والإلكترونية لمواطنين أميركيين بدون إذن قضائي. 
 وقد دعا أعضاء بمجلس الشيوخ لجنتي المخابرات والقضاء في المجلس إلى إجراء تحقيق مشترك لتحديد ما إذا كانت الحكومة تنصتت على أميركيين دون 'سلطة قانونية مناسبة'.   
كما يتزامن ذلك مع النقاش الحاد الذي يدور بشأن مستقبل قانون مكافحة الإرهاب المعروف بقانون الوطنية [باتريوت آكت] الذي يتيح للرئيس 'استخدام كل القوة اللازمة والمناسبة' لمكافحة من يسمون الإرهابيين.  
وقد أكدت الإدارة الأميركية ما ورد في تقارير صحفية حول برنامج اتحادي واسع وطويل المدى للبحث عن مواد مشعة قد يتم استعمالها في هجمات، مما أثار مخاوف الجالية المسلمة من كون البرنامج شمل مراقبة عشرات المساجد. 
وقد أكدت وزارة العدل من جانبها قيام رجال أمن فدراليين بعمليات بحث عن مواد مشعة بأماكن عامة، في إطار 'حماية الأمن الداخلي'. 
 وقد نفت الإدارة الأميركية بعض ما جاء في ذلك التقرير.  
وقال مكتب التحقيقات الفدرالي إن عمليات المراقبة والبحث عن مواد مشعة لم تستهدف مجموعة معينة بناء على اعتبارات عرقية أو سياسية أو دينية. 
 وأوضح مسؤول بالمكتب في تصريح لصحيفة نيويورك تايمز أن كل عمليات المراقبة تمت في أماكن عامة، ولا يتطلب الوصول إليها الحصول على أوامر قضائية. 
 ومن جانبها أكدت وكالة الأمن الوطني على قانونية عمليات المراقبة بحجة مكافحة عمليات إرهابية محتملة، ونفت تركيز العمليات على أماكن وممتلكات خاصة بعينها تعود لأفراد. أما الجالية المسلمة فقد أعربت عن قلقها ومخاوفها مما ورد في الصحافة الأميركية بشأن التجسس على مواقع يرتادونها.   
وقد عبر مجلس العلاقات الأميركية الإسلامية عن مخاوفه من أن يجعل برنامج التجسس على المسلمين الأميركيين من هذه الفئة 'كبش فداء'. وقال المدير التنفيذي للمجلس نهاد عوض 'أتخوف من أن نكون ننتقل إلى دولة خوف تجعل الأقليات مثل المجموعات المسلمة الأميركية كبش فداء'.  
وقال رئيس مجلس العلاقات الأميركية الإسلامية [كير] نهاد عوض إن الجالية المسلمة طالبت الكونغرس الأميركي بفتح تحقيق في برنامج أطلقته إدارة الرئيس جورج بوش عقب هجمات 11 سبتمبر/ أيلول 2001 لمراقبة عشرات المساجد والمواقع التي يرتادها المسلمون بالولايات المتحدة بحثا عما تعتبره قنابل نووية محتملة. 
 وأكد عوض في مقابلة مع الجزيرة أنه لا يوجد دليل أو حتى جزء من دليل يجعل الإدارة تشك في مسلمي الولايات المتحدة ونزاهتهم، وأنهم جزء لا يتجزأ من الشعب الأميركي. ووصف قيام الأجهزة الأمنية الأميركية بمراقبة أماكن المسلمين بأنه أمر مضحك ومحزن في نفس الوقت، مشيرا إلى وجود خلط بين 'الإسلام كدين والإرهاب كوسيلة'.   
واعتبر أن هذا الأمر ستكون له انعكاسات سيئة جدا على العلاقة بين الجالية المسلمة والإدارة الأميركية، مشيرا إلى أن ذلك سيشكل أزمة لواشنطن 'في كسب عقول وقلوب المسلمين في العالم، بينما تسلب حرية المسلمين داخل الولايات المتحدة'. 
 وطالب عوض الكونغرس بأن يمنح ضمانات ويقلص صلاحيات الحكومة الأميركية إذا كان هناك تجاوز للدستور في الإجراءات التي تتخذها في إطار تنفيذ قانون الوطنية [باتريوت آكت] الذي قال إنه لا يعطي الصلاحية لمراقبة ورصد الأماكن الخاصة.         
وأشار إلى أن قانون الوطنية سقط مفعوله بعدما أشار مجلس الشيوخ الأميركي إلى خروقات فيه، إذ إن المجلس لم يجدد لهذا القانون سوى شهر واحد.   
وكان بوش ومعاونوه قد أكدوا أن الأمر التنفيذي الذي أصدره لإجازة التنصت دون إذن قضائي اقتصر على مراقبة الاتصالات الهاتفية والبريد الإلكتروني الدولي وشمل أفرادا على صلة بتنظيم القاعدة.    
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا تعرف عن مسلمي الإكوادور?     
مفكرة الإسلام : تضم قارة أميركا اللاتينية- والتي يعرفها سكانها بأميركا الجنوبية حوالي ثلاثين دولة مختلفة ما بين 3.8 إلى 4 ملايين مسلم , وتعتبر المجتمعات الإسلامية المنتشرة في أميركا اللاتينية أقلية لا يستهان بها في كل بلد من بلدانها ، وهناك أوجه تشابه كثيرة بين شعوب المسلمين وشعوب أميركا اللاتينية حيث أن هناك عائلات كبيرة في عدد أفرادها تماماً كما المجتمعات الإسلامية , وكذلك تشابه في لون البشرة عموماً ولون العينين كما في المسلمين أيام الأندلس , وأيضاً تشابه في اللغة , فالإسبانية والبرتغالية تحمل الكثير من الأساليب ذات الأصول العربية.    
وكذلك الهندسة العربية المعمارية التي نجدها مثلاً في مدن كوسط مدينة كيتو [عاصمة الإكوادور], وليما [عاصمة البيرو]، وأيضاُ وجهة الكنائس المبنية التي تتجه نحو القبلة ، كلها إشارات إلى فن الهندسة المعمارية المسلمة المنتشرة في معظم مدن بلدان أميركا اللاتينية.   
وتشير آخر الإحصائيات إلى أن نسبة الأقليات الإسلامية في أميركا اللاتينية هي 50 % بين السكان الأصليين الذين قرروا الدخول في الإسلام، بينما يمكن أن تكون نسبة الـ50% الباقية من السكان المسلمين هم إخوة من أصول مختلفة. ونحن هنا بصدد الحديث عن دولة بعينها من دول أمريكا اللاتينية قد لا يعرفها الكثيرين وهي دولة الإكوادور التي سميت بحسب خط الإستواء المار فيها.   
العاصمة: كيتو 
عدد السكان: 13.363.593 
الديانة الرسمية:المسيحية' الكاثوليكية' 
نسبة المسلمين في مجمل عدد السكان: لا تتعدي 1% 
تاريخ دخول الإسلام إليها: في أواخر القرن التاسع عشر   
 ولقد جاء المسلمون الأوائل إلى الإكوادور قادمين من بلاد الشام ومصر، كما شهد مطلع القرن العشرين هجرة إسلامية ملحوظة، حيث كان المسلمون المهاجرون يبحثون عن حياة جديدة في فترة ما بين الحربين العالميتين، ودخل هؤلاء البلاد بجوازات تركية، لأن بلادهم كانت خاضعة للدولة العثمانية، فعرفوا بالأتراك.   
كما سكن المسلمون الأوائل في العاصمة 'كيتو' ومدينة 'جواياكيل', وهي أكبر ميناء بحري على المحيط الهادئ وسكن بعضهم صوب الساحل وكان يجذبهم السلام والهدوء اللذان كانت تنعم بهما البلاد، بالإضافة إلى الروابط الأسرية في المجتمع التي كانت تذكرهم بمجتمعاتهم العربية.   
 وكانت الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين الذين عاشوا في البلاد من التجار، إذ كان الاقتصاد الإكوادوري في مطلع القرن الماضي يرتكز في غالبيته على تبادل السلع والبضائع، وكان العقدان الأولان قاسيين على المسلمين في هذه البلاد.   
 ولم يكن من الصعب أن تذوب الهوية الإسلامية للكثيرين في قلب التيار الكاثوليكي الطاغي، وفي نفوس أوائل المسلمين الذين أتوا إلى هذه البلاد سعياً على أرزاقهم، في وقت كانت خلفياتهم الدينية ضعيفة، ومن المؤسف أن بعضهم ارتد عن الإسلام واعتنق المسيحية، باستثناء فئات قليلة أرسلت أولادها إلى البلاد العربية لإتقان اللغة العربية والانتفاع بالثقافة الإسلامية.    
 وتوالت هجرات المسلمين إلى دول أمريكا اللاتينية حيث استقر بعضهم في الإكوادور، والغالبية هاجرت إلى كندا وأمريكا، ولم يتركوا أثراً يذكر للإسلام.   
           ولكن في منتصف الثمانينيات اعتنق رجلان بارزان من الإكوادور الإسلام تأثراً بمسلك بعض المسلمين الصالحين، وهما يتابعان دراستهما في إيطاليا والولايات المتحدة الأمريكية، وكانا قد أعجبا بالإسلام وتعاليمه الداعية إلى السلام والأمن واحترام الآخر, وقاما بتأسيس جمعية إكوادورية مسلمة، ولقد أضحت عائلات هؤلاء مسلمة ، وخلال هذه الفترة تجاوز عدد المتحولين للإسلام العشرات ، وبحلول عام 2004م كان قرابة 10000شخص قد اعتنقوا الإسلام ، وبنهاية عام 2005 المجتمع تتوقع الإحصائيات أن يدخل في الإسلام حوالي 50000 من سكان العاصمة 'كيتو'، وربما العدد نفسه من سكان 'جواياكيل'.   
 ولابد أن نؤكد على أن دستور تلك البلاد ينص على الحرية الدينية، ولا يوجد أي سبب يمنع نشر الدعوة الإسلامية بشكل علني في البلاد، خاصة وأنها لا تعرف الاضطهاد الديني أو العدوانية الدينية، كما أن الإسلام يحظى بالاحترام ولا توجد أية حملات لتشويهه كما في أوروبا والولايات المتحدة، ويمكن للدعوة الإسلامية أن تحقق أهدافها بشكل مؤثر والظروف الآن مهيأة في أمريكا اللاتينية لاستقبال الإسلام لأن الناس تعاني من خواء روحي، وتريد من يأخذ بأيديها خاصة مع تراجع معتنقي الكاثوليكية.   
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الجرائم الأمريكية ضد المسلمين في إيطاليا      
مفكرة الإسلام : هل تحول العالم أجمع مسرحا لارتكاب الجرائم الأمريكية لا فرق أن يحدث ذلك في أرض عدو أم صديق أو أن يقع على صاحب فكر أم حامل بندقية ؟ إن وقائع هذه القضية لتعبر خير تعبير عن هذا الذي نقول: 
 فقد طلب الإدعاء الإيطالي تسليم 22 عميلا من وكالة المخابرات المركزية الأميركية للاشتباه في تورطهم في خطف إمام مصري من مدينة ميلانو [شمال البلاد] في عام 2003 ونقله إلى الخارج. 
 وقد سلم الإدعاء العام طلبه إلى وزير العدل الإيطالي روبرتو كاستيللي ليحسم في القضية ويقرر تقديم طلب رسمي إلى الولايات المتحدة لمتابعة القضية. 
 وقد عاد الوزير الإيطالي من واشنطن بعد زيارة ناقش خلالها المسألة مع نظيره الأميركي وقد نفت الحكومة الإيطالية مرارا أي دور لها في اختطاف الإمام المصري ويصف الادعاء الإيطالي عملية الاختطاف بأنها انتهاك خطير للسيادة الإيطالية, مشيرا في الوقت ذاته إلى أن العملية أعاقت أيضا سير التحقيقات حول الإرهاب. 
  وتعتبر هذه هي المرة الثانية التي تتهم روما واشنطن بانتهاك سيادتها, بعد أن قتل رجل المخابرات الإيطالي نيكولا كاليباري في مارس/ آذار الماضي على يد جنود أميركيين أثناء محاولته إنقاذ الصحفية جوليانا سيغرينا التي كانت مخطوفة في العراق وأوضح مصدر قضائي إيطالي أن من بين المشتبه بهم رئيس عمليات المخابرات المركزية الأميركية السابق في ميلانو الذي يعتقد المدعون الإيطاليون الذين يحققون في القضية أنه دبر عملية الخطف. 
  ويعتقد المدعون في مدينة ميلانو أن وكالة المخابرات المركزية كانت وراء اختفاء الإمام المصري المولد حسن مصطفى أسامة نصر المعروف أيضا باسم أبو عمر. ويقولون إنه اختطف من أحد شوارع ميلانو.  
 ويعتقد مسؤولو المخابرات أن أبو عمر حارب في أفغانستان قبل أن يصل إلى إيطاليا في عام 1997 ويحصل على وضع لاجئ سياسي. ويتهمه المحققون بإقامة علاقات مع تنظيم القاعدة وبتجنيد مقاتلين للذهاب إلى العراق.  
  وفي مرحلة لاحقة أصدر القضاء الإيطالي اليوم مذكرة اعتقال أوروبية بحق 22 عميلا في وكالة الاستخبارات الأميركية [CIA] بسبب علاقتهم بخطف إمام مصري في شوارع مانيلا عام 2003 وقال ممثل الادعاء أرماندو سباتارو إن المذكرة تسمح باعتقال المشتبه بهم في أي من دول الاتحاد الأوروبي الـ25. وقد أصدرت إيطاليا قبل ذلك مذكرة اعتقال للمشتبه بهم داخل البلاد وكان رئيس الوزراء سيلفيو برلسكوني الحليف المقرب من الولايات المتحدة, توقع ألا يقدم طلب التسليم لواشنطن قائلا 'لا أعتقد أنه يوجد أي أساس في القضية'. 
  وقد اختطف عملاء الاستخبارات الأميركية رجل الدين حسان مصطفى أسامة ناصر المعروف بأبو عمر في فبراير/ شباط 2003 بعد استدراجه إلى شمال مدينة مانيلا في عملية سرية وعادت قضية أبو عمر للظهور بعد الأنباء التي تحدثت عن أن وكالة التجسس الأميركية قامت برحلات لنقل مشتبهين داخل وخارج الفضاء والمطارات الأوروبية, وكذلك أدارت سجونا سرية شرق أوروبا. 
 وقد دافع رئيس الوزراء الإيطالي سيلفيو برلسكوني عن استخدام الحكومات الوسائل السرية والأسلحة المتوفرة في حربها على ما يسمى الإرهاب, مشيرا إلى أن تلك الحكومات لن تستطيع هزيمته إذا التزمت بالقوانين. 
 وقال برلسكوني في تصريحات صحفية 'لا يمكنك مواجهة الإرهاب بكتاب قواعد مطبوع في يدك, إذا قاتلوا بسيف عليك أن تدافع عن نفسك بسيف'.  
  وأضاف برلسكوني أنه لا يعتقد أن عملاء وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية الأميركية [CIA] اختطفوا المصري حسن مصطفى أسامة نصر من شوارع ميلانو قبل أن ينقل إلى القاهرة للخضوع للاستجواب ويعتقد ممثلو الادعاء الإيطالي أن نصر اختطف في إطار برنامج يسمى 'تسليم غير عادي' لـCIA, إذ يتم نقل المشتبه بتورطهم في الإرهاب إلى دولة ثالثة, وثمة مزاعم بأنهم يتعرضون للتعذيب أحيانا.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هذه هي أخلاقهم     
مفكرة الإسلام : الأخلاق هي مجموعة من الصفات الثابتة أو هي الحالة الراسخة في النفس والتي تشكل العامل الأساس للممارسات الحسنة والسيئة,وكذلك فهي مصفوفة من القيم التي نتواصى بها ونتعهدها بين الكبير والصغير و العالم والجاهل و الأب والابن, وقد دعا ديننا الحنيف إلى حسن الخلق ورغب فيه وكره إلينا سوء الخلق ووضح لنا عواقب كلا الخلقين. 
 وقد أتت كلمات الله عز وجل والنصوص النبوية المطهرة مؤكدة على حُسنُ الخلق ومُدح الرسول الأعظم صلى الله عليه وسلم في القرآن الكريم بسبب عظمة أخلاقه فقال الله تعالى: [وإنك لعلى خلق عظيم]. 
 كما أكدت الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة على حسن الخلق فقد قال رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: [حسن الخلق نماء، لا حسب كحسن الخلق، إن أحسن الحسب الخلق الحسن، البر حسن الخلق، من سعادة المرء حسن الخلق]. 
وفي حديث آخر يؤكد رسولنا الكريم صلوات الله عليه أن الدين هو الخلق الحسن وهو الهدف من بعثته و سائر الأنبياء حيث يقول: [إنما بعثت لأتمم مكارم الأخلاق]. 
 وعلى العكس من ذلك فلم نجد في القرآن الكريم آية تتناول الخلق السيء بصورة صريحة، ولكن الأحاديث النبوية الشريفة قد تناولته, حيث نقل عن الرسول الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم قوله: [من ساء خلقه عذب نفسه], وكذلك ورد عن الإمام علي رضي الله عنه أن: [كل داء يداوى إلا سوء الخلق]. 
 وتوضح الآيات والأحاديث الشريفة أن الإسلام وشرائعه قوامها الأخلاق الحسن وأنه لا مكان للسيئ من الأخلاق بين المسلمين, كما يبدو جلياً الفارق الكبير بيننا وبين غيرنا من الأمم التي تدعي الأخلاق وهي أبعد ما تكون عنها ولعلنا نرى فيما يلي ما يبين ذلك. 
 ففي تقرير أذاعته إحدى الجامعات الأمريكية جاء فيه أن هناك 63 مليون سيدة في أنحاء العالم يستخدمن حبوب منع الحمل في إطار برنامج تنظيم الأسرة, وإن 8% منهن من المتزوجات,وهذا التقرير لا يعني سوى أن 92% من المستخدمات لحبوب منع الحمل من المنحرفات!. 
 وأشار  تقرير عن وزارة العدل الأمريكية إلى أن هناك 10 آلاف أنثى في سن الثامنة عشرة اغتصبن في العاصمة واشنطن وإحدى عشرة ولاية أخرى,وأن 3800 من هؤلاء كن دون الثانية عشرة اغتصبهن آباؤهن, و26% اغتصبهن أقارب لهن وأن 50% اغتصبهن أصدقاء ومعارف, ومما سبق يتضح أن حوالي 4% من فقط من حالات الاغتصاب قام بها مجرمون لا يعرفون ضحاياهم. 
 وفي سابقة تدعو للاشمئزاز أعلن متحدث باسم شرطة المترو في ولاية نيويورك أنه بات في إمكان النساء في الولاية ركوب المترو عاريات الصدر من دون أن تتعرض الشرطة لهن كما كان في السابق. 
 وكانت الشرطة قد اعتقلت امرأة كشفت عن صدرها في المترو مما دفع المدافعات عن حقوق المرأة للاحتجاج والتنديد بالتمييز الذي تمارسه السلطات بسبب النوع حيث أن الشرطة لا تتعرض للرجل العاري الصدر. 
 وفي هذه المحطة ولسنا هنا بصدد التحدث عن محطة قطار ولكن عن 12 محطة إذاعية أمريكية فرضت عليها غرامة بسبب تنظيمهم مسابقة تحض المستمعين على ممارسة الجنس في الأماكن العامة, والغريب أن هناك خمسة من الأزواج وافقوا على الاشتراك في هذه المسابقة البغيضة في أماكن عامة مثل كنيسة القديس' باتريك'. 
 ومازلنا في أمريكا قلعة الحرية ورائدة التقدم المزعوم حيث قام مجلس الشيوخ ببحث تخصيص ميزانية بمئات الملايين لتزويج القرناء الذين أنجبوا أطفالاً من دون زواج رسمي, ومن المعروف أن القانون الأمريكي يعطي الحق لكل من الرجل والمرأة بإقامة علاقات جنسية مع أشخاص آخرين دون أن يعترض الطرف الآخر وهو ما يسمى بالزواج المفتوح. 
 وهناك مفارقة طريفة تطل علينا من زعيمة العالم الولايات المتحدة حيث قامت الشرطة في ولاية 'تكساس' باعتقال رجل حبس زوجته في قفص ووضع في رقبتها سلسلة مخصصة لربط الكلاب –وهذه هي قيمة المرأة في الغرب- بعد أن هددت بهجره وقد عثر عليه نائماً في المقعد الأمامي لسيارته وممسكاً بالسلسلة المقيدة لزوجته.  
         وفي هولندا تحولت كنيسة' بروتردام' إلى مكان لتعاطي المخدرات بالنهار وإلى مأوى ليلي لمئات المدمنين بعد أن دعا أحد القساوسة تجار الهيروين إلى كنيسته وسمح لهم بالبيع في الكنيسة مقابل تبرع أسبوعي يصل 5470 دولاراً لسداد الضرائب!. 
          وفي بريطانيا ذكر أحد التقارير الرسمية أن ظاهرة التحرش بالنساء في بريطانيا ليست مقصورة على مواقع العمل والمدارس الأساسية, وإنما انتقلت إلى المؤسسات الأكاديمية العليا, كما أن هناك قرابة 70% من طالبات الجامعة يتعرضن لمضايقات جنسية مختلفة خلال فترة الدراسة. 
          من كل ما سبق يتضح لنا الفرق الشاسع والهوة العميقة التي تفصل بيننا نحن المسلمون وبين تلك الأمم التي لا ضابط لها ولا رادع من قيم حضارية أو دينية , ويثبت لدينا بما لا يدعو للشك أن الالتزام بتعاليم الدين يعزز المسؤولية الأخلاقية ويهبها روحاً خلاقة ملزمة عن قناعة وإيمان وحب ، فتتبلور في أعماق النفس الإنسانية دليلاً وشاهداً على عظمة الإسلام  والذي يعد إنارة ساطعة تضئ لنا طريقنا فما أروع أن نتمسك بالسير على هذا الطريق.   
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

إن في ذلك لعبرة لأولي الألباب     
مفكرة الإسلام : الحرية منحة إلهية  للإنسان الذي حباه الله تعالى بكل المقومات الأخرى اللازمة خلال مسيرته الحياتية والتي تضمن له أداء دوره الريادي على الأرض في أحسن صورة ولقد حظي الإنسان في الإسلام بمكانة عظيمة لا ترقى إليها مكانة الإنسان في أي نظام آخر.   
  وهذه المكانة ناشئة من الدور الذي أناطه الله تعالى به والمتمثل بكونه خليفة الله تعالى في هذه الأرض , والناس جميعاً عباد الله ومتساوون بالنسبة إليه فمن الطبيعي أن يكونوا أخوة متكافئين في الكرامة الإنسانيّة والحقوق.   
ولكن هناك أمم وشعوب أبت إلا أن تبحث للإنسان عن أسلوب جديد وغريب للحرية هي أقرب للحيوانية منها لمفهوم الحرية الذي ينعم به المسلم وقد بدأت هذه الشعوب وخاصة الشعوب الغربية تجني ثمار هذه الحرية, وأصبحت تئن وتشكو منها.   
 وكان من أهم ثمار هذه الحرية في دولة مثل المملكة المتحدة انتشار عصابات من الشباب والشابات بين الفقراء والأغنياء على حد سواء وفي دراسة مرعبة عن الجريمة في بريطانيا قدرت الخسائر ب 30 مليار جنيه إسترليني سنوياً و وهذا الرقم يساوي ميزانيات آسيا وأفريقيا.   
 وتذكر الدراسة أن السرقات المباشرة كانت بحدود 1.6 مليار إسترليني ثم ارتفعت إلى 3.4 مليار إسترليني خلال 7 سنوات وقد لوحظ أن هناك عصابات منظمة من البنات صارت تمارس الجريمة و أهم ما يلفت الانتباه في هذا الأمر وجود بنات من الطبقة الراقية فيها وتذكر الدراسة أن جرائم البنات في تصاعد مخيف, فقد ارتفع المعدل 250% منذ عام 1973 حتى عام 1997م.   
 إضافة إلى ما سبق فإن هناك نوعاً آخر من الجريمة أكثر خطورة مما سبق وهو قتل الأطفال واختطاف المواليد هذا ما يحدث في بريطانيا التي كانت يوماً ما يطلق عليها الإمبراطورية التي لا تغيب عنها الشمس.   
 أما في الولايات المتحدة فإن جرس الإنذار يدق ليل نهار, وتذكر إحصائية رسمية أن الولايات المتحدة بها 23000 جماعة منحرفة, وأن العدد في ازدياد وقد تضاعف 12 مرة خلال 17 عام وكذلك فهناك جيش يقدر عدده بحوالي 665000 مجرم أغلبهم من المراهقين والمراهقات وتنتشر هذه الجماعات في أكثر من 2000 مدينة وهي تمثل عبئا ثقيلاً تنوء به أكتاف حكومة وشعب أعظم دول العالم تقدما وأكثرهم حرية.   
 وفي روسيا هناك 20000 عصابة كبرى ترتع فيها وتؤثر سلباً على اقتصادها, وورد على لسان وزير داخليتها أن الجرائم زادت بنسبة 100% خلال 4 سنوات وقد بلغ عدد الجرائم 2893000جريمة خلال عام واحد منها 29.2 ألف حالة قتل متعمد ويضطر كثير من المواطنين الروس للبقاء في منازلهم عند حلول المساء خوفاً من الاعتداءات والسرقة والقتل. 
هذه الأرقام المذهلة تبين بوضوح النتائج المرة للحرية المنفلتة و حجمَ المأساة التي تعيشها بلاد الحرية المزعومة، بلاد التقدّم المادي والتخلّف المعنوي وبعد أليس في ذلك عبرة لأولي الألبابّ.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الجرائم الأمريكية ضد المسلمين في إيطاليا     
مفكرة الإسلام : هل تحول العالم أجمع مسرحا لارتكاب الجرائم الأمريكية لا فرق أن يحدث ذلك في أرض عدو أم صديق أو أن يقع على صاحب فكر أم حامل بندقية ؟ إن وقائع هذه القضية لتعبر خير تعبير عن هذا الذي نقول فقد طلب الإدعاء الإيطالي تسليم 22 عميلا من وكالة المخابرات المركزية الأميركية للاشتباه في تورطهم في خطف إمام مصري من مدينة ميلانو [شمال البلاد] في عام 2003 ونقله إلى الخارج. 
 وقد سلم الإدعاء العام طلبه إلى وزير العدل الإيطالي روبرتو كاستيللي ليحسم في القضية ويقرر تقديم طلب رسمي إلى الولايات المتحدة لمتابعة القضية. 
 وقد عاد الوزير الإيطالي من واشنطن بعد زيارة ناقش خلالها المسألة مع نظيره الأميركي وقد نفت الحكومة الإيطالية مرارا أي دور لها في اختطاف الإمام المصري ويصف الادعاء الإيطالي عملية الاختطاف بأنها انتهاك خطير للسيادة الإيطالية, مشيرا في الوقت ذاته إلى أن العملية أعاقت أيضا سير التحقيقات حول الإرهاب. 
  وتعتبر هذه هي المرة الثانية التي تتهم روما واشنطن بانتهاك سيادتها, بعد أن قتل رجل المخابرات الإيطالي نيكولا كاليباري في مارس/ آذار الماضي على يد جنود أميركيين أثناء محاولته إنقاذ الصحفية جوليانا سيغرينا التي كانت مخطوفة في العراق وأوضح مصدر قضائي إيطالي أن من بين المشتبه بهم رئيس عمليات المخابرات المركزية الأميركية السابق في ميلانو الذي يعتقد المدعون الإيطاليون الذين يحققون في القضية أنه دبر عملية الخطف. 
  ويعتقد المدعون في مدينة ميلانو أن وكالة المخابرات المركزية كانت وراء اختفاء الإمام المصري المولد حسن مصطفى أسامة نصر المعروف أيضا باسم أبو عمر. ويقولون إنه اختطف من أحد شوارع ميلانو. 
 ويعتقد مسؤولو المخابرات أن أبو عمر حارب في أفغانستان قبل أن يصل إلى إيطاليا في عام 1997 ويحصل على وضع لاجئ سياسي. ويتهمه المحققون بإقامة علاقات مع تنظيم القاعدة وبتجنيد مقاتلين للذهاب إلى العراق. 
  وفي مرحلة لاحقة أصدر القضاء الإيطالي اليوم مذكرة اعتقال أوروبية بحق 22 عميلا في وكالة الاستخبارات الأميركية [CIA] بسبب علاقتهم بخطف إمام مصري في شوارع مانيلا عام 2003 وقال ممثل الادعاء أرماندو سباتارو إن المذكرة تسمح باعتقال المشتبه بهم في أي من دول الاتحاد الأوروبي الـ25. وقد أصدرت إيطاليا قبل ذلك مذكرة اعتقال للمشتبه بهم داخل البلاد وكان رئيس الوزراء سيلفيو برلسكوني الحليف المقرب من الولايات المتحدة, توقع ألا يقدم طلب التسليم لواشنطن قائلا 'لا أعتقد أنه يوجد أي أساس في القضية'. 
  وقد اختطف عملاء الاستخبارات الأميركية رجل الدين حسان مصطفى أسامة ناصر المعروف بأبو عمر في فبراير/ شباط 2003 بعد استدراجه إلى شمال مدينة مانيلا في عملية سرية وعادت قضية أبو عمر للظهور بعد الأنباء التي تحدثت عن أن وكالة التجسس الأميركية قامت برحلات لنقل مشتبهين داخل وخارج الفضاء والمطارات الأوروبية, وكذلك أدارت سجونا سرية شرق أوروبا. 
 وقد دافع رئيس الوزراء الإيطالي سيلفيو برلسكوني عن استخدام الحكومات الوسائل السرية والأسلحة المتوفرة في حربها على ما يسمى الإرهاب, مشيرا إلى أن تلك الحكومات لن تستطيع هزيمته إذا التزمت بالقوانين. 
 وقال برلسكوني في تصريحات صحفية 'لا يمكنك مواجهة الإرهاب بكتاب قواعد مطبوع في يدك, إذا قاتلوا بسيف عليك أن تدافع عن نفسك بسيف'.  
  وأضاف برلسكوني أنه لا يعتقد أن عملاء وكالة الاستخبارات المركزية الأميركية [CIA] اختطفوا المصري حسن مصطفى أسامة نصر من شوارع ميلانو قبل أن ينقل إلى القاهرة للخضوع للاستجواب ويعتقد ممثلو الادعاء الإيطالي أن نصر اختطف في إطار برنامج يسمى 'تسليم غير عادي' لـCIA, إذ يتم نقل المشتبه بتورطهم في الإرهاب إلى دولة ثالثة, وثمة مزاعم بأنهم يتعرضون للتعذيب أحيانا.   
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هل تعبأ إدارة بوش بمشاعر مسلمي أمريكا بصدد قضية الإساءة للرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم ؟    
مفكرة الإسلام : حث الرئيس الأميركي جورج بوش حكومات العالم على التصدي لما أسماها ردود الفعل العنيفة على الرسوم المشينة بحق النبوة الكريمة وطلب العمل على وقفها.  
 ودعا بوش أثناء استقبال العاهل الأردني عبد الله الثاني 'نحن نرفض العنف كوسيلة للتعبير عن الاستياء مما يمكن أن ينشر في الصحافة الحرة'.   
 أما وزيرة الخارجية الأميركية كوندوليزا رايس فقد اتهمت كل من سوريا وإيران بتعمد إذكاء غضب المسلمين بسبب الرسوم.  
 وقد جددت الولايات المتحدة دعمها للدانمارك في مواجهة غضب العالم الإسلامي، بسبب الرسوم الكاريكاتيرية المسيئة للنبي الكريم محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.  
  وقال مساعد وزيرة الخارجية الأميركية دانييل فرد الذي يزور كوبنهاغن لشبكة تلفزيونية دانماركية الليلة الماضية 'أشعر بالحزن من أجلكم أنتم الدانماركيون لأنكم لستم معتادين على ذلك.. إنه لأمر صعب'.  
  وأدان المسؤول الأميركي الذي جاء لتقديم دعم واشنطن للحكومة الدانماركية، أعمال العنف التي طالت المصالح الدانماركية في الخارج. وكان الرئيس جورج بوش قد اتصل برئيس الوزراء أندريس فوغ راسموسن الأسبوع الماضي وأعرب له عن دعم أميركا لبلاده.  
           من جهنه فقد عقد مجلس العلاقات الإسلامية الأميركية -كير- وهو أكبر منظمة إسلامية تعنى بإبراز صورة الإسلام والمسلمين لدى وسائل الإعلام الأميركية, عددا من المؤتمرات الصحفية في كل من الولايات المتحدة وكندا لتوضيح حملة التعريف بالرسول محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.  
  وعقدت كير 12 مؤتمرا صحفيا عبر فروعها البالغ عددها 31 فرعا, أعلنت خلالها عن تخصيص عام 2006 الحالي عاما لتوعية الرأي العام الغربي بحياة وتعاليم النبي الكريم محمد عليه السلام.  
  وبدأت كير الحملة بسلسلة خطوات اشتملت على توفير نسخ مجانية من بعض أفضل المواد التعريفية -مصورة ومكتوبة- باللغة الإنجليزية عن النبي الكريم, والتعرف عليه وعلى تعاليمه للأميركيين والكنديين. ومن المتوقع أن تصل كلفة الحملة التعريفية هذه حوالي 2 مليون دولار أميركي.  
 كير, دعمت مشروعها بإطلاق موقع إلكتروني خاص بعنوان 'تعرف على حياة محمد عليه السلام' www.cair.com/muhammad. ويمكن لزوار الموقع الحصول على شريط تلفزيوني وثائقي عن حياة النبوة الكريمة بعنوان محمد: تراث رسول أو كتاب 'محمد' للدكتور يحيى إمريك.  
  وفضلا عن هذا فإن الموقع المذكور يوفر نبذة مختصرة عن حياة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم وقاعدة بيانات بعنوان 'محمد من خلال كلماته' تضم عددا كبيرا من أحاديث الرسول المترجمة إلى اللغة الإنجليزية.  
  وبخصوص قضية الإساءة الأخيرة لمقام النبوة الكريم في صحيفة دانماركية, يوفر الموقع إرشادات للناشطين المسلمين حول سبل التعامل مع هذه الأزمة أسمته كير أساليب العمل الإعلامي والجماهيري المنظم والسلمي.  
  واعتبرت كير الأزمة الأخيرة بمثابة 'فرصة للتعلم' عن الإسلام والمسلمين كما أنها فرصة للاختيار بين 'التعددية القائمة على الفهم والاحترام المتبادل وبين التعصب القائم على الشك وعدم المعرفة'.  
  وكانت كير أطلقت في شهر مايو/ أيار الماضي مبادرة لتوفير نسخ مجانية من ترجمة القرآن الكريم إلى اللغة الإنجليزية للأميركيين الراغبين في التعرف على كتاب الله, وذلك ردا على التقارير التي أشارت إلى تدنيس المصحف الكريم بمعسكر غوانتانامو الأميركي. وقالت كير إنها تلقت 27 ألف طلب للحصول على المصحف حتى الآن.   
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هيا لنتفقد أحوال الإسلام في كندا     
مفكرة الإسلام : في بلاد كثيرة من العالم تعيش أقليات مسلمة تتباين نسبتها وتختلف مواقعها بين فئات المجتمع الأخرى في تلك الدول سواء في مجال الثروة والنفوذ أو في غيرها ، وبقدر ما يتاح لها من حرية العقيدة وحرية العبادة ، ينعكس ذلك كله على فرص التعليم والعمل وإمكانية المحافظة على تراثها وهويتها الثقافية.  
وفي الغالب فإن هذه الأقليات تتعرض لمزيد من الاضطهاد أو الضغوط السياسية أو الاجتماعية أو الثقافية ، إضافة إلى التباين في احتمالات العزلة أو الاندماج أو التعايش ، وهذه كلها تمثل ظواهر جديرة بالاهتمام والدراسة . 
          واليوم سنذهب إلى كندا ونتجول بين مقاطعاتها لنبحث عن إخواننا من المسلمين ونتفقد أحوالهم ونتعايش مع قضاياهم هناك في تلك البلاد البعيدة عنا في الموقع وأيضا في العادات والتقاليد والمختلفة عنا في الديانة. 
·        تعتبر كندا ثاني دول العالم مساحة. 
·        يبلغ تعداد سكانها 32.8مليون نسمة. 
·        الديانة الرسمية المسيحية. 
·        ويظهر آخر إحصاء للسكان أن الإسلام هو الديانة رقم واحد بين العقائد والديانات غير المسيحية. 
·        عدد مسلمي كندا تضاعف في العقد الأخير ليصل إلى ما يقارب 600 ألف مسلم. 
·        أول مسجد كندا هو مسجد الرشيد أنشئ عام 1938م. 
·        أول مجلس شرعي إسلامي يطبق الشريعة الإسلامية تكون عام 1994م. 
·        أول مجلس للمنظمات والجمعيات الإسلامية تكون في أوائل السبعينات. 
·        تم اعتراف سلطات التعليم الكندية رسمياً بالدين الإسلامي عام 1973م. 
·    عدد المساجد والمصليات التابعة للمؤسسات الإسلامية العاملة بمدينة تورنتو وحدها حيث يتركز الجانب الأكبر من مسلمي كندا يبلغ 200 مسجد ومصلى هذا بخلاف المقاطعات الأخرى. 
ومن خلال تفقدنا لأحوال هذه الأقلية المسلمة وخصائصها نرى أنها شبيهة بالأقلية المسلمة في الولايات المتحدة إن لم تكن امتداداً لها ولكن مع بعض الاختلافات الخاصة بالنشأة والتركيبة العرقية, حيث نرى أن الأصول العربية تغلب على مسلمي كندا إلى جانب أعداد كبيرة من أصول باكستانية وهندية وكذلك من شرق آسيا وجنوب أوروبا والبلقان وهؤلاء جميعاً حملوا معهم العقيدة الإسلامية مغلفة في ثقافات متعددة إلى بلد يقوم أساساً على تعدد الثقافات المهاجرة إليه , عدا عدد قليل من قدامى الكنديين الذين اعتنقوا الإسلام وهو ما تختلف فيه هذه الأقلية عن الأقلية المسلمة في الولايات المتحدة. 
 وبالرغم من صغر حجم الأقلية المسلمة نسبياً في كندا إلا أنها بحكم انتشارها في جميع المقاطعات , مع تركيزها على المناطق الآهلة بالسكان وعلى بعض الأنشطة الحيوية يجعلها تبدو أكثر من حجمها , كما أن تعاملها مع وسائل الاتصال وقنواته المتعددة أعطاها ميزة الوجود الإعلامي أمام باقي فئات المجتمع.  
          إلا أنها تواجه بعض المشكلات حيث أن  معظم المؤسسات الإسلامية ليس لديها ميزانية مخصصة للعلاقات العامة أو برامج للتواصل أو ممارسة أي نشاط بجانب الخدمات الدينية وتعتبر هذه مشكلة خطيرة للغاية تواجه الأقلية المسلمة. 
وكذلك التمثيل السياسي للمسلمين في كندا والعلاقات مع وسائل الإعلام ، وإيجاد صلات وعلاقات مع الحكومة المحلية والوكالات غير الحكومية إلى جانب انحياز الحكومة الكندية لإسرائيل في كثير من القضايا فيما لم يبذلوا جهدا يذكر من أجل تغيير ذلك بالرغم من أن السنوات القليلة الماضية قد شهدت تزايدًا من جانب الأقلية المسلمة في المشاركة في الحياة السياسية والمدنية بكندا وقد شهدت الانتخابات البرلمانية الأخيرة مشاركة كبيرة من جانب الأقلية المسلمة، سواءً على مستوى الترشيح أو الإدلاء بالأصوات. 
 ورغم ترشح العديد من المسلمين المنتمين لكافة الأحزاب فإن عدداً قليلاً منهم فقط حقق الفوز , وذكر المجلس الإسلامي الكندي أن نسب حضور المسلمين كانت أعلى من نسب حضور الكنديين بشكل عام في الانتخابات البرلمانية. 
كما شهدت الحملة الانتخابية التي استمرت شهرين صراعًا قويًّا بين الأحزاب السياسية لاستقطاب أصوات الناخبين من أبناء الأقلية المسلمة. 
وللتعليم بين أبناء المسلمين في كندا شأن حيث اعترفت سلطات التعليم الكندية رسميا بالدين الإسلامي وأصبح من مقررات الدراسة مع الأديان الأخرى لطلبة المرحلة الثانوية كما تلت ذلك مشروعات لتنظيم محاضرات عن الإسلام للمعلمين اللذين وكل إليهم تدريس هذه المقررات وقد نشط مجلس الجماعات الإسلامية مراجعة الكتب المقررة لتصحيح الأخطاء التي كانت شائعة فيها عن الإسلام, ويعتبر ذلك مدخلاً أساسياً في هذه المرحلة التعليمية لتنقية الإسلام من الشوائب التي كانت قد لحقت به سواءً كان ذلك جهلاً أو عمداً. 
  وبما أن حرية التعبير حق يتمتع به الكنديون جميعا على مختلف معتقداتهم فقد شارك اتحاد الطلاب اليمنيين في كندا مع أبناء الجالية المسلمة بتنظيم مسيرة سلمية أمام مقر القنصلية الدانمركية احتجاجا على ما بدأت به صحيفة دانمركية من إساءة لمشاعر و معتقدات المسلمين في العالم بإساءتهم لرسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم وذلك بتنظيم مسيرة سلمية دعت من خلال اللافتات والنداءات إلىعدم الإساءة إلى أي من الأنبياء و الرسل لكافة الأديان السماوية. 
          وأخيراً بالرغم من بعض الإيجابيات التي ذكرناها وتتمتع بها الأقلية المسلمة في كندا فإن قدرتها على تنفيذ برامج للتواصل محدودة للغاية وهناك أصوات كثيرة جادة وغيورة على مصالح المسلمين تحث المنظمات الإسلامية في كندا على بذل جهد فوري ومكثف لنشر فهم أفضل للإسلام, وتؤكد على أن إدراك حقيقة المسلمين في المجتمع يحتاج إلى تغيير وذلك بتنمية الوعي بالإسلام والتعرف على مسلمي كندا. 
ولكن الأمل دائما يحدونا في أن تصبح الأقليات المسلمة في كل مكان وخاصة في كندا حيث أنها محور حديثنا الآن أقدر على التصدي للحملات المعادية للإسلام والتي هي سياسية في أهدافها وحاولت التخفي وراء مظاهر ذات طابع إنساني وهي في كثير من الأحوال ضد الإسلام والمسلمين.   
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإعلام الغربي معنا أم علينا     
مفكرة الإسلام : يشكل الإسلام منظومة حضارية ضمن إطار الحضارات الإنسانية, ونظراً لما له من قوة وتأثير فقد أصبح يمثل هاجسا للغرب و أذنابه,لذلك كان لابد لهم من التحرك بخطى محسوبة لمحاولة دفع الإسلام والحد من انتشاره والعمل على تشويه صورته بكافة الطرق والوسائل الممكنة وخاصة عن طريق التغطية الإعلامية.  
وبداية لابد لنا أن نعترف أن الإعلام الغربي بكافة آلياته عمل من فترة زمنية بعيدة على تشويه صورة الإسلام ببث معلومات مغلوطة. 
 ويتضح ذلك في التغطية الإعلامية التي تحاول أن تظهر الإسلام والمسلمين في وضع متخلف بحسب زعمهم وهذا ما نجده واضحاً جلياً في الإعلام المرئي والمقروء الذي لا يكاد يخلو من لقطات عديدة تتضمن صوراً كاريكاتورية عنصرية مهينة للمسلمين ممثلين في علمائهم وأئمتهم وعلى رأسهم خاتم النبيين وإمام المرسلين سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم والذي لم يسلم من هذه الحملة الدنيئة وذلك ما حدث مؤخراً في ' الدانمارك', ومن العجب أن هذه الصور السلبية هي الأكثر شيوعاً وذيوعاً من كل ما عداها. 
 ومما يؤسف له أن تلك القطاعات الإعلامية تمتلك من القوة والعزم على نشر وترويج تلك الصور المشوهة للإسلام ورموزه, ويساهم في ذلك المراسلون الصحفيون الذين غالباً ما يستبدلون الواقع بأباطيل وأكاذيب ينتجه المراسل بنفسه ويضفي عليه من خياله من الحبكة والحياكة ما يجعله متقبل ومستساغ بشكل طبيعي من شعوبهم المضللة. 
ويلعب المستشرقين الأكاديميين والمستشرقين الصحفيين دوراً كبيراً بوصفهم خبراء في بعض المناطق العربية, حيث تستعين بهم مختلف وسائل الإعلام الغربية بهدف تزويدهم بخبراتهم ومعلوماتهم, وبذلك أصبحت تلك الفئة أحد المعاول الهدامة التي تساهم في تشويه صورة الإسلام في الغرب والتي تعمل الأداة الإعلامية الغربية على تكريسها وترسيخها مجندة لها كل الوسائل والسبل المتاحة سواء كانت مشروعة أم غير مشروعة. 
وعلى النقيض من ذلك يلاحظ وجود أصوات فاعلة وجمعيات غربية تنادي بتبني مواقف معتدلة تجاه الإسلام والعمل على الحد من المبالغة في تشويه صورته في الغرب, وذلك بالدعوة إلى إبراز سمو الإسلام وسماحته وعلو ونبل مبادئه وتعاليمه, وبعده عما يلصق به من تهم وافتراءات لا تمت له بصلة من قريب أو بعيد. 
ولا شك أن مثل هذه المواقف من بعض الغربيين المنصفين سوف تساهم إلى حد ما في التخفيف من حدة التخويف من الإسلام والمسلمين وربما تساهم أيضا في كشف السحب الكثيفة التي ألقى بها أعداء الإسلام على الوجه المشرق الوضاء لديننا الحنيف. 
ويبقى علينا نحن معشر المسلمين دور هام ومسؤولية عظيمة لا تقل في قيمتها عن قيمة الجهاد في سبيل إعلاء كلمة الإسلام بل وتعتبر من الجهاد ألا وهي المحاولة الجادة في البحث عن سبل لتصحيح صورة الإسلام في الغرب بمواجهة الزحف الإعلامي الغربي التتري, ويجب علينا إيجاد طرق تحسين وتلميع تلك الصورة وكشف الغيوم التي تحجب بريقها الذي طاله التشويه والتزييف لعقود طويلة. 
وهناك سبل عديدة لتصحيح صورة الإسلام في الغرب أهمها محاولة رصد كل الافتراءات التي يطلقها الإعلام الغربي عبر قنواته المختلفة وكذلك من خلال المناهج والكتب الدراسية والتي غالبا ما تحاول بث روح العداء للإسلام والمسلمين في قلوب النشء من الغربيين,وكذلك رصد الانتهاكات التي تمارس ضد الأقليات الإسلامية في شتى بقاع الأرض والبحث عن أسبابها وخلفياتها وذلك من باب الاهتمام بأمور المسلمين كما قال رسولنا الكريم:' من لا يهتم بأمر المسلمين فليس منهم , ومن لم يصبح ويمسي ناصحا لله ولرسوله ولكتابه ولإمامه ولعامة المسلمين فليس منهم'. 
وبناءاً على ما سبق فيجب علينا نحن المسلمين عامتنا وعلماؤنا من المفكرين والمثقفين ورجال الدين الرد على كل ما يسئ إلى الإسلام والمسلمين كل من موقعه وعلى قدر المكانة التي يتبوأها وذلك في شتى المحافل المحلية والدولية. 
و لا ننسى ها هنا ونحن بصدد الحديث عن الإعلام واستخدامه كسلاح لدى أعدائنا من الغرب فيجب علينا وقد حبانا الله بنفس السلاح- إلا أننا أسأنا استخدامه بل وأطلقناه على أنفسنا-أن نحسن توجيهه و نؤكد هنا على أهمية استغلال البث الفضائي – الذي لو أفردنا للحديث عما أحدثه سوء استخدامه من دمار بين أبناء الأمة ما وسعتنا الصحف ولا أسعفتنا الأقلام ولكنا في هذا المقام لسنا بصدد ذلك- ولكن يجب أن نفيق من غفوتنا ونستخدمه في العمل على تصحيح صورة الإسلام في الغرب حيث أنه من أكثر الوسائل تأثيراً وفاعلية لسهولة انتشاره في كافة أرجاء المعمورة. 
 كل ما سبق كان على سبيل الإيجاز لا الحصر وأخيرا فلا شك أن هناك طريق من أهم طرق تصيح المفاهيم الخاطئة التي ألصقت بنا ألا وهو مبدأ الحوار والذي يحمل مكانة بارزة ترتكز في أصولها على التوجيهات القرآنية والنبوية, تلك التوجيهات الداعية إلى إقامة حوار ديني يقوم على الحجة والتفاهم ويقطع الطريق أمام كل الدعاوى المغرضة والهدامة هذا والله من وراء القصد وإليه السبيل.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في ألمانيا ودعاوي الإرهاب     
مفكرة الإسلام : يعيش في ألمانيا التي يبلغ عدد سكانها 82 مليون نسمة نحو5,٣ مليون مسلم من ٤١ دولة. ويشكل المسلمون الأتراك أكبر مجموعة منهم ، يليهم المسلمون القادمون من يوغسلافيا سابقاً، ثم من الدول العربية، ومن جنوب آسيا وجنوب شرقها. 
    وقد تأسس في هذه الغضون عدد كبير من منظمات المسلمين في ألمانيا، تعمل على إدارة المساجد وترعى الشؤون الدينية لأعضائها. وبصفة عامة لا يشكل المسلمون الأعضاء في الجمعيات أو الاتحاد سوى الأقلية من بين عددهم الإجمالي البالغ ٣,٢ مليون مسلم. ولهذا لا يمكن لأية من المنظمات القائمة إدعاء الحق في تمثيل الإسلام أو أغلبية المسلمين. 
   ويعد 'الاتحاد التركي الإسلامي لإدارة شؤون الدين، '، رابطة مسجلة، أكبر منظمات المسلمين  ويتبعه عدد كبير من الأعضاء. وقد بلغ عدد الجمعيات الأعضاء في الاتحاد في منتصف عام ١٩٩٩، وبناء على إحصاء الاتحاد ذاته ، ٧٧٦ جمعية منتشرة في أنحاء ألمانيا. كما تأسس، عن طريق اندماج منظمات المسلمين، مجلس الإسلام في جمهورية ألمانيا الاتحادية عام ١٩٨٦  ثم المجلس المركزي للمسلمين في ألمانيا عام ١٩٩٤. وبينما يسيطر على مجلس الإسلام، ومنظماته الأعضاء التي تزيد على ٣٠ منظمة، جماعة 'ميلي جوروس' المصنفة كجماعة إسلامية متطرفة، يمثل المجلس المركزي، بمنظماته الأعضاء البالغة ١٩ منظمة، قطاعاً عريضاً من المسلمين من مختلف الجنسيات والتوجهات. ولكن لا يكاد عدد المساجد التي تتبعه يبلغ ٢٠٠ مسجد. وينتظم العلويين، الذي يُنظر إليهم كطائفة مسلمة خاصة، في نحو ١٠٠ جمعية في الاتحاد الفيدرالي لطائفة العلويين في ألمانيا. 
    ويُعدّ تعليم الدين الإسلامي بالمدارس الحكومية الألمانية اتجاهاً جديداً؛ إذ لم يكن متوافراً في الماضي سوى الدروس الخصوصية لتدريس الدين الإسلامي والتي وُجدت منذ أن بدأت أول جماعة من المهاجرين الأتراك بالوصول لألمانيا في الستينيات.  
    ولكن مع بداية العام الدراسي في عام 2003 أعلنت بعض المدارس في ولايتي سكسونيا السفلى وبافاريا وفي مدينة برلين، في سابقة هي الأولى من نوعها عن تدريس مادة جديدة للطلاب المسلمين بهذه المناطق، ألا وهي الدين الإسلامي.  
إذ أعلنت وزارة التعليم التابعة لولاية سكسونيا السفلى: إن هذا النموذج الجديد بتدريس الدين الإسلامي باللغة الألمانية للطلاب والطالبات المسلمين بالولاية التي يعيش بها حوالي [40] ألف طالب مسلم، تم اختباره في [8] مدارس للتعليم الابتدائي بالولاية بالتعاون مع بعض المنظمات الإسلامية بألمانيا.. مؤكداً أن الأبوين سيقرّران بمحض اختيارهما ما إذا كانا يرغبان في إدخال أولادهم لفصول تعليم الدين الإسلامي، مشيراً إلى أن تلك الفصول تهدف إلى دعم التآلف والاندماج والتسامح وفهم الدين الإسلامي بصورة صحيحة.  
    ونتيجة للطلبات التي تقدمت بها جمعيات إسلامية، وبعد سنوات عديدة من مماطلة وزارت التربية المحلية لم يقتصر النجاح في تدريس الدين الإسلامي على ولايتي بادن- فيرتمبرج وهيسن فقد حققت الجمعيات الإسلامية في العديد من الولايات نجاحاً نسبياً على مدى العقد الماضي في دفع وزارات التربية المحلية بها لاتخاذ خطوات نحو تدريس الإسلام. 
      وتؤكد الوزارة أن تعليم الدين الإسلامي بألمانيا لا يُعدّ فكرة جديدة حيث إنه منذ أحداث 11 سبتمبر 2001 بالولايات المتحدة، يسعى صنّاع القرار السياسي بألمانيا لإيجاد حالات حقيقية من اندماج الجالية الإسلامية التي تقدر بـ[3.5] ملايين نسمة بألمانيا التي يبلغ إجمالي عدد سكانها [82] مليوناً.. مشيراً إلى أن فصول تعليم الدين الإسلامي ستهدف إلى تعليم أساسيات الدين وتعاليمه. 
   ولم يقتصر الأمر على المدارس فقد قامت جامعة مونستر بإنشاء قسم جديد بمركز الدراسات الدينية التابع للجامعة يتخصص في تقديم دورات تدريبية ودراسات لتأهيل معلمين يدرّسون الإسلام. 
    ورغم إعلان بعض الولايات الألمانية البدء في تدريس الدين الإسلامي للتلاميذ المسلمين إلا الأمر ليس على ظاهره فقد عبر د. 'أحمد خليفة' الأمين العام للجماعة الإسلامية عن تحفظه على مشروع تدريس الدين الإسلامي للتلاميذ المسلمين في المدارس بولاية بافاريا، والمزمع تنفيذه، مشيراً إلى أن المشروع بصورته المعلنة لن يلبي احتياجات المسلمين التعليمية. 
    وبرّر 'خليفة' ذلك بأنه لم يتم تحديد الجهة المخولة بالإشراف على وضع المناهج، كما أنه لم يوضّح محتوى هذه المناهج، ولا الصفات المطلوبة في المعلمين المرشحين للتدريس كقدوة أمام التلاميذ المسلمين.. وشدّد الأمين العام للجماعة -التي تدير عدداً كبيراً من المؤسّسات الإسلامية والمساجد في ألمانيا- على رفض معظم الهيئات الإسلامية الألمانية إشراف وزارة التعليم التركية على وضع المناهج؛ لأن عملية تدريس الدين الإسلامي هي عبارة عن توصيل المعلومة الدينية للتلاميذ المسلمين الموجودين في ألمانيا، وهو حق كفله الدستور الألماني للمؤسسات الإسلامية الألمانية وليس لسلطات خارجيّة. 
   وقد شهدت المناقشات حول الإسلام والمسلمين في ألمانيا خلال العام المنصرم تحولا جذريا، حسب رأي الصحفي المختص بشؤون المهاجرين إبرهارد زايدل، وبات موقف أوساط ألمانية عديدة حيال الإسلام أشبه ما تكون بحالة هستيريا. 
   فالنمط الألماني من العنصرية قام على حواجز عرقية وأخرى ثقافية شوفينية. ولم يلعب الانتماء للدين دورا في هذا السياق إلا في حالة معاداة السامية فقط.  
   حتى بعد وقوع الأحداث المروعة في الحادي عشر من سبتمبر/أيلول 2001 انصبت الأولوية في بادىء الأمر لدى أغلبية السكان في الدعوة إلى التحلي بروح التسامح. وعلى عكس الحال في إنكلترا أو هولندا كان هناك في ألمانيا شبه انعدام لاعتداءات وقعت ضد المسلمين. 
    وفي حالة ظهور بوادر أجواء تضمر العداء للإسلام كانت دوائر السياسة والإعلام تعمد إلى تصحيح ذلك على نحو ثابت أكيد. كان المواطنون الألمان حينذاك يسعون لفهم الإسلام ورافق ذلك في بعض الأحيان اعتمادهم لنهج ساذج حجب عن أعينهم طيلة عقود عديدة رؤية ذلك التحدي النابع من الحركات الإسلامية المتسمة بالنزعة الاستبدادية. 
    أما اليوم فقد تغيرت العديد من الأمور. فمقتل المخرج الهولندي تيو فان غوخ في الثاني من نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني 2004 على يد متطرف إسلامي لم يفرز فحسب في هولندا المجاورة لألمانيا حالة من 'الهستيريا الأخلاقية' على حد وصف الكاتب الهولندي غيرت ماك لاشتعال نيران الخوف المرضي حيال الإسلام على نحو بالغ السرعة . 
   فالاستياء من مقتل فان غوخ ولّد في ألمانيا أيضا جدلا لا حدود له ومتسما بطابع هستيري. ولم يعد جوهر الاهتمام منصبا على معرفة المزيد حول الجماعات الإسلامية الراديكالية بل اصبح الإسلام نفسه مستهدفا. 
     ومنذ عام 2005 بات ينظر إلى المسلمين على نحو تعميمي للغاية كما لو كانوا يشكلون خطرا على السلم الداخلي. واتضح وكأن المسلمين لم يعودوا يشكلون جزءا عضويا طبيعيا في المجتمع بل هم بمثابة جسم غريب وخطر يهدد الأمن. 
     وعندما لقيت شابة مقيمة في برلين تدعى خاتون سوروجو مصرعها في فبراير/شباط 2005 على يد أحد إخوانها في الأغلب وصلت حالة الانفعال إلى درجة الغليان. ما زالت هذه المأساة التي وقعت داخل عائلة كردية تثير حتى اليوم مشاعر حادة في نفوس أفراد الرأي العام كما تم ربطها ربطا وثيقا بالإسلام بكامله. 
     ومع أن الأغلبية العظمى للمسلمين ومنظماتهم قد عمدت بشكل واضح إلى شجب جريمة القتل هذه فقد أخذ الكثيرون من الألمان يطرحون السؤال التالي: كيف يمكن أن تتعرض مسلمات يعشن في قلب ألمانيا إلى الاحتجاز وسوء المعاملة والزواج القسري وحتى القتل استنادا على مفهوم الشرف؟  
    وقد حذر وزير الداخلية الألماني أوتو شيلي في حديثه مع جريدة 'زود دويتشه تسايتونج' بشدة من جعل الإسلام مرادفاً للإرهاب في السياسة ، وإلا فإن ذلك سيؤدي إلى مواجهة بين الإسلام والغرب تخدم أهداف التطرف الإسلامي. وقال: 'يجب علينا العمل على دمج مواطنينا المسلمين في المجتمع وأن نكسب مشاركتهم الفعالة في الحرب على الإرهاب الإسلامي بشكل أوثق ، حيث يُعتبر الإرهاب عدواً للمسلمين المسالمين أيضاً.'   
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الصراع بين الغرب وحماس حول إسرائيل
يمضي إلى أين؟      
مفكرة الإسلام: امتنع الاتحاد الأوروبي عن اتخاذ قرار حول مصير معوناته المالية للفلسطينيين معطيا حركة المقاومة الإسلامية [حماس] المزيد من الوقت لتغير موقفها من إسرائيل. 
واتسم رد فعل الكتلة التي تعد اكبر جهة مانحة للفلسطينيين بالحذر تجاه تقديم أسماء أعضاء حكومة حماس إلى الرئيس محمود عباس قائلة أنها لا تزال تريد أن ترى ما هو البرنامج الحكومي الذي سيظهر. 
وقالت بنيتا فيرارو فالدنر مفوضة العلاقات الخارجية بالاتحاد الأوروبي قبل اجتماع وزراء الخارجية في بروكسل 'سنترك الباب مفتوحا أمام التغير الايجابي لكن علينا أن نوضح أننا لن نتهاون في مبادئنا.' 
وأضافت أن الوزراء الفلسطينيين المقترحين 'أخذوا فيما يبدو من قاعدة ضيقة لحماس وعلينا أن نحكم عليهم في النهاية استنادا إلى أفعالهم وأقوالهم.' 
وكان رباعي الوساطة في عملية السلام وهم الولايات المتحدة والأمم المتحدة والاتحاد الأوروبي وروسيا قد طالبوا حماس بالاعتراف بإسرائيل ونبذ العنف والاعتراف باتفاقيات السلام المؤقتة وألا تغامر بقطع المساعدات عنها. 
والاتحاد الأوروبي هو أكبر جهة مانحة للفلسطينيين ويحول لهم 500 مليون يورو [609 ملايين دولار] في العام. 
وقال جاك سترو وزير الخارجية البريطاني لدى وصوله إلى بروكسل لإجراء محادثات مع باقي نظرائه الأوروبيين أن الاتحاد لم يحدد مهلة لحماس لتغير موقفها وإلا خسرت المساعدات الأوروبية. 
وعلى نحو منفصل بدأ الاتحاد الأوروبي رسميا دفع نحو 64 مليون يورو من المساعدات الأوروبية لوكالة غوث وتشغيل اللاجئين الفلسطينيين التابعة للأمم المتحدة والتي تجيء في إطار مساعدة نقدية قصيرة الأجل أعلن عنها في 27 فبراير شباط. 
وفي باريس كرر الرئيس الفرنسي جاك شيراك هذا الرأي وحث الاتحاد الأوروبي على إعداد وسائل أخرى لتوجيه معوناته بحيث لا تتضمن أية صلة مع السلطة الفلسطينية بقيادة حماس. 
وقال 'أفضل أن نجد حلا أحسن بالتعاون مع رئيس السلطة الفلسطينية الرئيس محمود عباس حلا أفضل بحيث يمكن الاستمرار في تقديم هذه المعونة دون إرسالها إلى مكان لا ينبغي أن تكون فيه.' 
وقال منسق السياسة الخارجية للاتحاد الأوروبي خافيير سولانا للصحفيين انه شعر بإحباط لان الحكومة المقترحة كانت ذات قاعدة حزبية ضيقة لكنه أضاف 'أنها تعني أن موقفهم لا يمكن قبوله من جانب الأحزاب الأخرى. لذا فانه ليس موقفا معقولا.' 
ومن ناحية أخرى اتهمت حركة المقاومة الإسلامية [حماس] الولايات المتحدة بممارسة ضغوط على الفصائل الفلسطينية الأخرى حتى لا تشارك في حكومة جديدة تقودها. 
وقال خالد مشعل رئيس المكتب السياسي للحركة المقيم في المنفى أن إسرائيل يمكنها أن تستغل مجرد تشكيل حكومة بقيادة حماس كذريعة لشن هجمات على الفلسطينيين. 
          وقال مشعل أن الولايات المتحدة مارست ضغوطا على الفصائل الفلسطينية حتى لا تشارك في الحكومة لكي تصير الحكومة قاصرة على حماس فقط ويمكن لإسرائيل أن تبرر خطتها لمهاجمة الشعب الفلسطيني. 
          وقد حذر ديفيد ويلش مبعوث الولايات المتحدة للجنة الوساطة الرباعية في الشرق الأوسط من أن واشنطن ستعتبر أي جهة فلسطينية إرهابية إذا شاركت في أي تحالف تقوده حماس. 
          وسئل ويلش تحديدا عما إذا كانت واشنطن ستعتبر أي حزب في حكومة حماس تنظيما إرهابيا فقال 'اعتقد انه سيكون من الصعب علينا أن نستمر في التمييز بينها.' 
          وقد أعلن أخيرا رئيس المكتب السياسي لحركة المقاومة الإسلامية [حماس] خالد مشعل أن رفض الاعتراف بإسرائيل حق بديهي. وقال في مؤتمر صحفي بالمنامة إن أيا من القادة العرب الذين التقاهم في جولته الحالية لم يطلب من الحركة الاعتراف بإسرائيل. 
          وأضاف 'لا يمكن للضحية أن تعترف بجلادها، من يريد أن يفعل شيئا في الصراع العربي الإسرائيلي عليه أن يضغط على إسرائيل'. واعتبر أن الاعتراف ليس المدخل الصحيح لأنه يحمل 'الضحية مسؤولية الصراع في حين أن على المحتل أن يتحمل مسؤولية الاحتلال'. 
          وحول موقف حماس من المبادرة العربية التي أطلقت في قمة بيروت عام 2002، قال مشعل 'إن المشكلة ليست في موقف حماس ولا في الموقف العربي ولا الإسلامي بل هي في الموقف الإسرائيلي'. وأشار إلى أن رئيس الوزراء الإسرائيلي أرييل شارون رد وقتها على المبادرة باجتياح الضفة الغربية. 
          وقال إن 'على إسرائيل إنهاء احتلالها للأراضي الفلسطينية، ثم بعد ذلك نخطو مع العرب والمسلمين لاتخاذ خطوات جيدة لصنع سلام عادل'. 
          من جهة أخرى قال مشعل إن رفع سقف التفاوض يتم عبر التوقف عن تقديم أية تنازلات إضافية كما حدث في الماضي. وأضاف أن العالم يجب أن يدرك أن الخلل في الموقف الإسرائيلي وليس لدى الفلسطينيين والعرب.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## ahmed hanafy

اللهم انصرنا على اليهود

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> اللهم انصرنا على اليهود

 آمين يارب .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمو فنلندا     
مفكرة الإسلام: ونحن نجوب بقاع الأرض لنتفقد أحوال إخواننا من المسلمين الذين يعيشون بعيدًا عن ديار الإسلام اليوم نشد رحالنا إلى إحدى دول أوروبا الإسكندنافية, إنها فنلندا, والتي تسمى بالبلد الأخضر؛ وذلك لكثرة الغابات والبحيرات بها, هنا في تلك البلاد التي أبدع الخالق صنعها سنضع رحالنا لنرى كيف يعيش المسلمون في تلك الديار, التي تعتبر من أولى الدول الأوربية التي منحت المرأة حقها في الحياة السياسة.. تُرى ما الحقوق التي منحت للمسلمين هناك؟!   
فنلندا:  
·    إجمالي عدد السكان: 5.211.311 ملايين نسمة.  
·    عدد المسلمين: حوالي 100 ألف.  
·    الديانة: 85.5% يدينون بالمسيحية بمذاهبها المختلفة, 14% بدون ديانة, حوالي 0.5% يدينون بالإسلام واليهودية.  
المسلمون الأوائل من التتر الفنلنديون هم أقدم أقلية مسلمة في فنلندا وفي دول اسكندنافيا كلها, وهم شعب من الشعوب التركية الذين يعتنقون الدين الإسلامي وعددهم حوالي 800-1000، وترجع أصولهم التاريخية إلى تركيا, ولغتهم تنتمي لمجموعة اللغات التركية، وهم يشكلون أقلية متماسكة دينيًا وثقافيًا ولغويًا. 
خلال السنوات الأولى من دخول فنلندا تحت حكم قياصرة الروس عام 1809, تم جلب التتر من قبل الجيش الروسي لبناء قلعة 'بومارسوند' على البر, وقلعتيْ 'سومنلينا/ سفيبورج' على جزيرة مقابل سواحل هلسنكي, وبعد ذلك عاد أغلبيتهم إلى روسيا, وبالنسبة للأفراد الذين لم يعودوا, فتشهد المقبرة الإسلامية في بومارسوند على وجودهم في فنلندا. 
أجداد التتر الحاليين - الذين يشكلون أساس المجتمع التقليدي - كانوا حوالي 1000 من التجار التتريين الذين قدموا من روسيا بنهاية القرن التاسع عشر - أتوا إلى فنلندا خلال أعوام 1870 - سبعينيات القرن التاسع عشر - إلى منتصف العشرينيات من القرن العشرين من مجموعة من 20 قرية في إقليم 'سرجاتش' على نهر الفولجا إلى الجنوب الشرقي من 'نزني - نوفجورود'، والتي كان يطلق عليه سابقًا بإقليم جوركي, غالبيتهم كانوا مزارعين, ولكنهم استقروا في فنلندا كتجار يتاجرون في الفراء والمنسوجات, واختاروا في البداية السكنى في هلسنكي والمناطق المحيطة بها. 
وفي عام 1925 تأسس أول مجمع إسلامي فنلندي تتري بشكل رسمي, وكانت فنلندا بذلك أول دولة أوروبية غربية تعترف رسميًا بمجمع إسلامي, وذلك تأكيدًا على مبدأ حرية العقيدة الذي تم تبنيه في عام1922، واليوم المجمع يتبعه مساجد في هلسنكي وفي مناطق أخرى.  
وقد أنشأ التتر مجمعًا آخر تم تأسيسه في تامبر عام 1943، ولكن المسلمين من غير الأصول التترية لا يمكنهم أن يحصلوا على عضوية المجمع الإسلامي الفنلندي, كما توجد المقابر الإسلامية التترية في 'هلسنكي - توركو - تامبر'. 
كما أن المدرسة التترية تقدم دراسات إضافية في العطلات وبعد ساعات الدراسة, كالدروس المنتظمة في اللغة والحضارة التترية والدين والتاريخ باللغة التترية كلغة للتدريس, كما أن هناك حضانة ودورات صيفية في مركز التدريب التتري بالقرب من العاصمة هلسنكي. 
ومن المعلوم أن أغلبية التتر المسلمين يعيشون في إقليم هلسنكي منذ الثمانينيات، وكان عدد المسلمين حوالي 900 نسمة أغلبهم يوجد في هلسنكي, وكانوا يجدون صعوبة في إدارة جميع المؤسسات التي تحتاجها مجموعة اجتماعية لقلة عددهم. 
الآن ومنذ بداية التسعينيات شهدت فنلندا هجرة اللاجئين من دول إسلامية زادوا المجتمع الإسلامي في فنلندا, ومن أجل ذلك تأسست الرابطة الإسلامية في فبراير عام 1978م, وكانت حينها تضم حوالي 200 عضو أغلبهم من العرب, وقد اعترفت الحكومة الفنلندية بالرابطة كإحدى الهيئات الدينية, وكان ذلك عام 1987م. 
وهناك أيضًا الجمعية الإسلامية في 'تامبري', ولكنها ذات نشاط محدود, حيث تقام بها صلاة الجمعة والتراويح في رمضان, ويلتقي فيها المسلمون في بعض الأوقات, وقلما يأتيها الدعاة إلا من زيارة شهرية لإمام مسجد من هلسنكي العاصمة. 
ومما يؤسف له أن حال المسلمين في تلك المقاطعة يدعو إلى مزيد من الاهتمام, حيث إن هناك ضعفًا بالتمسك بالدين الإسلامي وتعاليمه, فالبعض منهم يصلّون والبعض الآخر يختلطون بالفنلنديين من غير المسلمين ويتزوجون منهم, بل والأدهى من ذلك أن الشابات المسلمات يتزوجن من فنلنديين غير مسلمين . 
ولكن الصورة ليست كلها قاتمة, فالمسلمين في فنلندا تزايدوا من حوالي 1000 نسمة عام 1990 إلى عدد بين 15- 20 ألفاً بحلول عام 1999, حتى وصل عددهم إلى 100.000 حاليًا.  
وقد استقبلت فنلندا لاجئين عددهم 17600 بين عام 1973- 1999, من دول أبرزها روسيا والعراق وإيران والصومال, أما عن الصوماليين فقد اختارتهم المفوضية العليا لشئون اللاجئين التابعة للأمم المتحدة وبدءوا الهجرة عام 1991 ليصلوا إلى حوالي 5000 في عام 2002, كما أن هناك لاجئين من يوغوسلافيا السابقة والأكراد من الشرق الأوسط.   
وقد فاقت فنلندا الدول الأوروبية في تزايد طلبات اللجوء, والتي تزيد من 1000- 3000 سنويًا لتفوق الدانمارك التي تتمتع بتاريخ طويل مع طالبي اللجوء.   
وفي عام 1996 اتحدت تلك المجموعات لتؤسس اتحاد الجمعيات والمنظمات الإسلامية في فنلندا, وأغلبية المساجد في فنلندا تخضع لإدارة الاتحاد, ويهدف للحفاظ على الإسلام وتقاليده وتطوير تعاون مرن بين المسلمين والمسئولين الخارجيين والمعاهد.  
ويقدر عدد الأفراد الذين تحولوا للإسلام أخيرًا إلى 200 فرد, والغالبية العظمى من هذا العدد من النساء اللاتي تحولن للدين الإسلامي عقب زواجهن من مسلمين.  
وتم نشر ترجمة جديدة باللغة الفنلندية لمعاني القرآن عام 1995, وتم إعدادها بواسطة أحد الفنلنديين من النصارى الدارسين للغة والحضارة العربية, والذي نشر مؤخرًا تقديمًا للقرآن باللغة الفنلندية.  
ومما يؤسف له أن المسلمين في فنلندا تأثروا تأثرًا كبيرًا بما حدث في الحادي عشر من سبتمبر, حيث جعلهم هذا الحادث أكثر حذرًا, فالعديد من النساء المسلمات يفضلن البقاء في منازلهن مساءً, كما قلّت زياراتهن للمساجد والنوادي والتجمعات النسائية؛ لأن الناس يخافون من الوجود خارج المنزل مساءً، كما خلعت بعض النساء الحجاب وبعض المسلمين غيروا العلامات التي تحمل أسماءهم على الأبواب الخارجية، كما أن العثور على سكن وعمل أصبح أكثر صعوبة.  
أي أن حياة المسلمين قد تغيرت وأصبحت أكثر صعوبة بالرغم من أنهم يعيشون في سعة من العيش, وهذه إحدى مآسي المسلمين في بلاد الكفر, وذلك لقلة الدعوة والدعاة, فهلا نظرنا بعين الاهتمام بأمور المسلمين كما أمرنا حبيبنا ونبينا وقدوتنا محمد صلى الله عيه وسلم, ويكون ذلك جزءًا من نصرتنا له عليه الصلاة والسلام.  
ومع إخوة آخرين في بلد آخر في إحدى بقاع العالم نلتقي مرة أخرى إن شاء الله.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإرساليات التنصيرية حملات صليبية جديدة      
مفكرة الإسلام : ادعت وسائل الإعلام المختلفة في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها نهاية الحروب الصليبية، وارتفعت الأصوات تدعو المسيحيين بالاعتذار والمصالحة مع المسلمين, وقد فرح كثير من المسلمين المخدوعين بتلك الشعارات الرنانة, ولكن للأسف فإن الحقيقة المرة التي يجب أن نعيها أن الحروب الصليبية التي استهدفت المسلمين في الماضي وكان هدفها الفتك بهم مازالت مستمرة, ولكنها ارتدت ثوبًا جديدًا متمثلاً في البعثات أو الإرساليات التنصيرية المصدرة من الغرب إلى جميع أنحاء العالم وخاصة العالم الإسلامي, وأصبحت أشد  خطورة وتأثيرًا من العمليات العسكرية. 
          ولقد كون الغرب الصليبي جيوشًا جديدة متمثلة في تلك البعثات المتوالية إلى شتى أنحاء المعمورة وبخاصة البلاد الإسلامية أو من بها من المسلمين, وذلك بهدف محاولة تنصير المسلمين وتشويه صورة الإسلام في أذهانهم, وكذلك العمل على تمزيق العقيدة في قلوبهم راصدًا لهذا الهدف مبالغ طائلة ومغلفًا ذلك الهدف بنشر العلم والأعمال الإنسانية الخيرية.  
          ولقد كانت البداية الحقيقية الفعالة في إرساء حركة التنصير داخل البلاد الإسلامية بعد ضعف الخلافة العثمانية حيث أوفدت البعثات الأمريكية إلى بلاد الشام ثم إلى مصر, وبعد ذلك عملت تلك البعثات على التغلغل في أعماق العالم الإسلامي متبعة كافة الخدع والأساليب الخبيثة للوصول إلى غايتها المنشودة. 
كما عملت تلك الإرساليات على توثيق الصلات بين أعضاء البعثات وعامة الناس في البلاد الإسلامية لتقديم مبادئ التنصير في شكل مقبول كما كثفت نشراتها ودورياتها التي تخدم أهدافها التنصيرية, كما أصدرت عدة مجلات منها 'العالم الإسلامي اليوم' وغيرها, وكذلك قامت بإنشاء عدة كنائس تروج لأفكار وعقائد النصرانية, كما أنشأت معاهد وجامعات لنفس الهدف.  
لذلك تعتبر الإرساليات التنصيرية حروبًا صليبية جديدة بل هي أشد فتكًا, وذلك لأن التنصير لا يجرح عضوًا بضربة سيف وإنما يبدد الهوية الإسلامية شيئًا فشيئًا مما يؤدي إلى عواقب وخيمة ونتائج أليمة يصعب على المسلمين علاجها فيما بعد.  
وإننا لنجد الإرساليات التبشيرية تضع أهدافًا محددة تسعى بكل ما لديها من إمكانيات لتحقيقها ومن أهم تلك الأهداف التي ربما تخفى على الكثيرين:  
         طمس الهوية الإسلامية وصهرها في بوتقة العلمانية, فمن المعلوم أن الهدف الأول للتنصير هو إبعاد المسلمين عن الدين الإسلامي خاصة والأديان السماوية عامة ويبدو ذلك جليًا في مقولة أحد كبار المنصرين والتي جاء فيها 'إن مهمة التنصير ليست إدخال المسلمين في المسيحية وإنما مهمتها إخراج المسلم من الإسلام ليصبح مخلوقاً بلا هوية لا صلة له بالله'.  
        وقف المد الإسلامي الزاحف نحو الغرب, حيث يعتنق الألوف من الأوربيين الدين الإسلامي سنويًا, وأخشى ما يخشاه الصليبيون هو انتشار الإسلام, ويدب الرعب في قلوبهم كلما سمعوا بكلمة إسلام وأبغض ما يبغضون من الأسماء اسم محمد 'عليه الصلاة والسلام'.  
      تشويه صورة الإسلام في عيون أهله ببث الافتراءات والأكاذيب وزرع بذور الخلاف بين أبناء المسلمين الذين لا يعرفون من الدين إلا القشور.  
      زرع بذور الفتنة بين البلاد الإسلامية لتتفرق وتضعف وتمسي غير قادرة على صد أي عدوان غربي فتتمكن الصليبية بعد ذلك من فرض سيطرتها عليهم, وللأسف أنهم قد نجحوا في ذلك بالفعل ونحن نرى هذا بأم أعيننا ونعيش هذا الواقع الأليم وتجني ثماره كافة دول العالم الإسلامي على اختلاف ألوانها ولغاتها ومواقعها وما يحدث بالعرق عنا ببعيد.  
          وقد نجحت بالفعل حركات التنصير في كثير من المناطق في العالم وبخاصة تلك التي خضعت للنفوذ الاستعماري, ويعود نجاح تلك الحركات في المقام الأول إلى قوة النشاط التنصيري المتمثل في الرعاية الصحية والتعليمية والمادية, مع وجود فراغ ديني عند تلك الشعوب التي أصبح غالبيتها لا يعرف عن الإسلام سوى اسمه، وكذلك تعلم أعضاء البعثات التنصيرية لغات تلك الشعوب والتي هي من أهم وسائل الاتصال البشري.   
          وهكذا أصبح للغرب نفوذ وبدت دول الصليب أمام كل مخدوع قوة عظمى متماسكة لها شوكتها وغلبتها وهيبتها, بالرغم من الخواء الداخلي الذي يعانون منه والشقاق الذي خفي عن أعين الجميع بمظاهر التقدم البراقة التي سلبت أبصار الكثيرين ممن لا بصيرة لهم.  
          وذكر أحد الكتاب في سياق بحثه عن التنصير إحصائيات مرعبة نضعها بين يدي المهتمين بأمور المسلمين والراغبين في العمل من أجل الذود عن حرمة وهيبة الدين الإسلامي وجاءت هذه الإحصائيات كالآتي: 
       حيث كان عدد المؤسسات التنصيرية عام 1991م 120.880وبلغ دخل الكنائس 9320 بليون دولار أنفق منها 163 بليون دولار لخدمة المشاريع المسيحية - ترى ما حجم ما أنفق لخدمة المشاريع الإسلامية - كما حققت الإرساليات الأجنبية دخلاً قدره 8.9 بليون دولار ويعمل في خدمة التنصير 82 مليون جهاز 'كمبيوتر' وصدر 8861 كتابًا و24900 مجلة أسبوعية تنصيرية, ووصل عدد الأناجيل الموزعة مجاناً إلى 53مليون, كما تبلغ محطات الإذاعة والتلفاز المسيحية 3240وبذلك تكون النتيجة النهائية لما أنفق لدعم ميزانية التنصير في ذلك العام حوالي 181 مليار دولار, والذي زاد بمقدار 30 مليار خلال عامين حيث كان عام 1989م حوالي 151 مليار دولار وهذا يبين مدى التطور الكبير الذي يحدث في ميزانية التنصير على مستوى العالم- فماذا عن ميزانية الدعوة للدين الإسلامي؟.  
       وأما عن آخر الإحصائيات الخاصة بالتنصير وذلك كما ورد عن مصادر كنسية موثقة أن هناك ارتفاعًا شديدًا ومكثفًا في أعداد المؤسسات والهيئات التنصيرية العاملة في العالم الإسلامي, وأن عدد مؤسسات التنصير في العالم بلغ حوالي ربع مليون مؤسسة تنصيرية تمتلك 100مليون جهاز 'كمبيوتر' تتبع 25 شبكة إلكترونية موزعة على الكنائس الكبرى في العالم, وتصدر 100ألف كتاب و25 ألف مطبوعة صحفية بأكثر من 150لغة وكلها تخدم التنصير, وهناك 500 قناة فضائية وأرضية جديدة بالإضافة إلى ما سبق ذكره كلها متخصصة في التنصير, وكذلك حوالي 100ألف من المراكز والمعاهد والمحطات التي تتولى تدريب وتأهيل المنصرين على مستوى العالم الإسلامي ولنعقد مقارنة بين تلك الحقائق والسابق ذكرها لنرى مدى ما يتمتع به الباطل من نشاط و مدى ما ينفق لأجل نشر معتقده. 
          ولكن ولله الحمد وحتى لا نفرط  في التشاؤم عافانا الله من ذلك, فدائمًا ما يحدونا الأمل حيث يمكن ملاحظة أن الغزو التنصيري لم يلق النجاح المرجو له في المناطق التي تسكنها الأغلبية العظمى من المسلمين لأسباب كثيرة منها رسوخ وثبات العقيدة الإسلامية في النفوس المؤمنة والتي لم يفلح المنصرون في زعزعتها, وبالرغم من ذلك فلابد لنا أن ننتبه إلى أن المنصرين متعاضدين مع بعض الباحثين المستشرقين الذين عكفوا على دراسة الإسلام في كثير من جوانبه وعملوا كأساتذة في بعض الجامعات العربية وتتلمذ على أيديهم الكثير من أبناء العرب الذين أصبحوا أخطر على الإسلام من المنصرين أنفسهم.  
          فلابد أن تكون هناك صحوة ويقظة إلى تلك الحملات التنصيرية المنظمة والتي لا تقل في خطرها وشراستها عن الحملات الصليبية العسكرية قديمًا، بل هي بعينها ولكنها تستتر في ثوب جديد, وتتقلد أسلحة جديدة ألا وهي محاولة التشكيك في التراث الإسلامي وقيمه, وتفريغه من محتوياته الإنسانية والحضارية, كما أنها تحاول الطعن في رموز التراث الإسلامي والعربي والغمز في رجالاته من خلال مواقف وسقطات بسيطة وجدوا في تضخيمها وتهويلها ما يريحهم ويشفي أحقادهم ويحقق مآربهم.   
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

إلى من يهمه الأمر      
مفكرة الإسلام: نحن اليوم بصدد عرض قضية من أهم القضايا المطروحة على الساحة الدولية والعالمية, ألا وهي قضية الأقليات الدينية, تلك القضية التي تحتل مساحة كبيرة من اهتمامات المؤسسات العالمية؛ وذلك بهدف توافر الحريات الكاملة لهم في ممارسة شعائر دينهم في حرية وعلنية.  
ولاشك أن قضية الأقليات الدينية في العالم قضية سياسية ذات غلاف ديني في المقام الأول, ولابد من تضافر الجهود لمحاولة إصلاح حال الأقليات الدينية؛ حيث إن لها حقًا مشروعًا في الأمن والسلام.  
ومن المعروف أن حقوق الأقليات الدينية مصانة تمامًا في الإسلام منذ العصر الإسلامي الأول وحتى يومنا هذا, فلم يسمع عن اعتداءات على الكنائس والمعابد في النطاق الإسلامي, اللهم إلا النزر اليسير, وهي إما ردود أفعال لبعض الممارسات تجاه المسلمين في بعض الدول, أو أنها تهمة إعلامية روّج لها الإعلام الصليبي وألصقها بالمسلمين والله أعلم.  
إلا أن الذي لا شك فيه أن الأقليات المسلمة في بعض المجتمعات تعاني إما من هدم مساجدها كما حدث في المسجد 'البابري' في الهند, لا لجريرة ارتكبها المسلمون, ولكن ما هو إلا تنفيس للحقد الهندوسي على المسلمين, أو التهديد بهدم المساجد أو إغلاقها كما حدث في الاتحاد السوفيتي سابقًا, أو الاعتداء على أملاك المسلمين وأرواحهم, أو توافر الحياة لهم في أدنى مستوى معيشي, كما أن هناك مجتمعات متعددة في دول العالم عرف عنها اضطهاد الأقليات المسلمة؛ لا لشيء إلا لأنهم مسلمون.  
وأهم ما نودّ أن نصل إليه من كل ما سبق أن هناك واقعًا تعيشه أجزاء كبيرة من الأمة الإسلامية, وربما لا يستشعره غيرها ويتعلق بوجود أقلية مسلمة تعيش في وسط أكثرية غير مسلمة, مثلما هو الحال في المجتمع الغربي وفي أمريكا اللاتينية وفي الجمهوريات الآسيوية والهند وغيرها من مناطق العالم المختلفة, وفي مثل هذه الظروف يحتاج المسلم إلى تأكيد كونه مواطناً كاملاً في تلك الدول.  
 وللأقليات جذور تمتد في أعماق التاريخ, حيث تشير الحقائق التاريخية إلى أن الدعوة الإسلامية قد عرفت طريقها إلى أوروبا في وقت مبكر من عام 711م, وأصبحت الأندلس قاعدة انطلقت منها تلك الدعوة إلى عمق القارة, ثم تحول البحر المتوسط إلى معبر ينتقل خلاله الإسلام إلى دول العالم الغربي, ثم دخل المسلمون البلقان عام 1355م, وانتشر في جميع أوروبا الشرقية حتى وصل أسوار فيينا عام 1620م, واستمر في أوروبا قرونًا طويلة تاركًا آثارًا ثقافية وحضارية خالدة, وفي أعقاب الحرب العالمية الثانية شهدت الدول الأوروبية تدفقًا كبيرًا للمسلمين؛ نظرًا لحاجتها الشديدة إليهم في بناء ما دمرته الحرب.  
ولا يملك المرء الآن إلا أن يقف حزينًا إزاء الوضع المؤسف الذي يعيشه المسلمون في دول الغرب خاصة, على الرغم من كثرتهم؛ حيث يبلغ تعدادهم قرابة 30 مليونًا, إلا أنهم يعيشون في شقاق وخلاف وصراع, بالإضافة إلى المشكلات السياسية والاقتصادية والثقافية المتعددة التي تحاول القضاء على هويتهم وتمزيق وحدتهم والنيل من عقيدتهم.  
ويعتبر الجهل بتعاليم الشريعة الإسلامية من أبرز المشكلات التي يعاني منها كثير من المسلمين في مختلف أنحاء العالم وبخاصة أوروبا, وقد أجمع الكثير من المواطنين المسلمين على أن تغييب الدين الإسلامي, ومنع تدريس المواد الدينية إبان فترة الحكم الشيوعي لهذه البلدان, إضافة إلى بعدها عن العالم الإسلامي - والذي قلّما ينظر بعين الرعاية والاهتمام إلى تلك الأقليات؛ نظرًا لانشغاله بخلافاته الداخلية والتي ألهاه بها الاستعمار الفكري الغربي – وتقصير المسلمين بعد زوال الحكم الشيوعي؛ أسباب رئيسة في المعانة التي يشعرون بها.  
ويعد الجهل بالإسلام الذي تعاني منه الأقليات سببه الرئيس الإعلام السلبي وعدم مواجهته بإعلام صحيح قوي, ولعل أهم سبل معالجة هذه المشكلة هو تكثيف المطبوعات والمنشورات والكتب التي تبرز الوجه الحقيقي للإسلام.  
وكذلك يجب الاهتمام بمضاعفة جهود المسلمين في مجال إنشاء المراكز الإسلامية وتزويدها بالدعاة والمعلمين الأكفاء.  
ولكن الملاحظ أن هناك انفصامًا وتباعدًا بين الأقليات العربية والإسلامية والدول التي تنتمي إليها هذه الأقليات, وكأن هذه الدول قد لفظت أبناءها وتخلصت منهم, فهم مواطنون غير مرغوب فيهم, وكثيرًا ما تشير أصابع الاتهام إلى أنهم 'إرهابيون' تارة, أو مارقون فقدوا الانتماء والهوية تارة أخرى, واستهوتهم الحياة الغربية المنفتحة.  
وخلاصة القول: إن هذه الأقليات تعاني من مشكلات كبيرة نضعها هنا بين يدي من يهمه الأمر, فمنها ما يخص المسلمين أنفسهم:   
·    كأن يتعامل المسلم مع هذا المجتمع على أنه مواطن من الدرجة الثانية, باعتبار استمرار نظره لنفسه كمهاجر أو كمواطن غير مرتبط بشكل أصيل بهذه الدولة.  
·    عدم ممارسته لجميع حقوقه, والاكتفاء بدفع الضرائب وغيرها, فهو يطبق نصف قاعدة الحقوق والواجبات, فيتنازل طواعية أو عجزًا عن حقوقه, مقابل العيش في سلام لإحساسه بالوحدة بين مسلمي العالم, وعدم استشعار العون والمؤازرة من إخوانه من المسلمين.  
·    مع نشأة جيل ثانٍ من الأبناء بالذات في الغرب, تنشأ فجوة بينهم وبين ذويهم الذين يعجزون عن مواكبة الصراع النفسي لدى الناشئة, وعلى سبيل المثال من ناحية الجنسية, بمعنى أن الأسرة لو أوضحت لأبنائها الفرق بين حمل الجنسية لبلد ما والانتماء إلى دين الإسلام أي أنه يجب عليه حب الخير لهذا البلد وذلك بهدايته للإسلام مثلما يفعل أي مسلم في أي بلد مسلم في بلاد العرب أو غيرها, فهو يحب الخير له وفق ما تمليه عليه تعاليم الإسلام, وليس لمجرد الحمية لهذا العرق أو ذاك.  
ومنها ما يختص بممارسات تلك الدول تجاه الأقليات:  
·  فهناك دولة تجبر المسلمين على تغيير أسمائهم وحتى أسماء الموتى منهم, وهي بهذا الشكل تؤذي المسلمين وتعاقبهم لمجرد أنهم ينتمون إلى عقيدة دينية مختلفة هي عقيدة الإسلام.  
·  وفي دول أخرى يُكره المسلم, ويُجبر على ترك عقيدته الإسلامية, أو يضطر لممارسة شعائره الدينية في الخفاء خوفًا من اضطهاد المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه, بل وامتد هذا الأمر إلى الأغلبيات في بعض الدول, مثلما عاش المسلمون الألبان فترة من فترات تاريخهم, حتى أن الأمر وصل بهم لأن يُضطر المسلم لأن يفطر في شهر رمضان؛ حيث إن التعبد جريمة في نظر تلك المجتمعات, وما كانت تلك المهانة والذلة ليحدثان في العهود الزاهرة للإسلام والمسلمين, ولكنها حدثت ويا لخزينا يوم ضاعت هيبتنا في عيون أعدائنا وهنّا عليهم فهان عندهم المستضعفون من المسلمين.  
وهكذا فإن سجل اضطهاد الأقليات المسلمة في بعض دول العالم ينوء بما تحمل صفحاته من المآسي والظلم, فبعض الدول تعتبر الأقليات المسلمة كيانات غريبة في نطاق مجتمعاتها, وغير مرغوب في إقامتهم, وتجردهم من حق المواطنة, وتطالبهم بالعودة من حيث أتوا, بل وتطردهم من ديارهم, وتجردهم من أموالهم وممتلكاتهم؛ ليعيشوا في حال لجوء يعانون من العِوز والاحتياج والمرض, وما حدود بعض الدول التي يسكنها اللاجئون من المسلمين منا ببعيدة, على سبيل المثال بنجلاديش وباكستان, ولا نملك لهم سوى بعض البطاطين التي لا تصلح للغطاء في حر الصيف, فما بالنا بصقيع الشتاء وبعض البقايا من الطعام والفتات التي تقذف به أيدي بعض أثرياء المسلمين, إلى جانب بعض الاستنكار وقليل من الدموع المنهمرة ممن لا حول لهم ولا قوة, ولهم الله مستضعفو المسلمين.  
هذا, وقد ازدادت التحديات التي تواجه هذه الأقليات في الآونة الأخيرة؛ حيث اعتبر الإسلام كمنظومة فكرية بديلة تواجه الفكر الغربي بعد سقوط الشيوعية؛ ما أدى إلى ملاحقة المسلمين ومحاربتهم في أرزاقهم, وفرض القيود على تمثيلهم في المجالس النيابية لممارسة حقوقهم الانتخابية.  
وفي الحقيقة فإن الأقليات الإسلامية في العالم الغربي محاصرة بكم هائل من وسائل الإعلام الحديثة, التي تقدم دومًا كل ما هو منافٍ لأخلاق وتعاليم ديننا الحنيف.  
وفي الوقت الذي تلهث فيه هذه الأقليات جاهدة لتحقيق شخصيتها الثقافية والتمسك بمرجعيتها العقدية فإنها تواجه عقبات كثيرة كعدم توافر المدارس واختلاف نظم التعليم في الغرب, حتى إن الأغلبية العظمى من أبناء تلك الأقليات لا يعرفون من الإسلام إلا اسمه, وبالتالي قد انقطعت صلتهم بلغتهم الأم.  
وهناك أيضًا المنظمات اليهودية والأنشطة التنصيرية, بالإضافة إلى الفرق الضالة التي تدعي الإسلام ظاهرًا وتبطن العداء الشديد له, مثل البهائية والقاديانية وغيرها ممن يقفون حجر عثرة في طريق الدعوة الإسلامية في تلك البلاد.  
إن الأمر جد خطير, ويحتاج إلى المزيد من التضحية بكل غالٍ ونفيس, وكذلك وقفة أمينة صادقة خالصة لوجه الله لمعونة هذه الأقليات؛ للحفاظ على هويتها والدفاع عن دينها, ومن ثم استثمارها لتشكل جسورًا تعبر من خلالها الدعوة الإسلامية إلى الملتقى الغربي, ولا سيما أن الإسلام ينتشر بقوته الذاتية في أوروبا والولايات المتحدة بسرعة وقوة تذهل خبراء السياسة والعلاقات الدولية, ولو وجد هذا الدين من يقدمه إلى الرأي العام الغربي بصورته الصحيحة لحدث انقلاب كامل وتغيير لشكل الحياة في هذه المجتمعات.  
فهل نأمل أن تتحرك الحكومات والمنظمات الإسلامية لتحيق هذا الأمل بدلاً من مناصبة هذه الأقليات العداء أو العمل على توظيفها لتحقيق الأغراض السياسية لأنظمة الحكم القائمة في العالم الإسلامي؟!  
وأخيرًا ولأن هذه الأقليات المسلمة من وجهة نظر التاريخ هي ترجمة للمد الإسلامي تاريخيًا وجغرافيًا, فتوزع هذه الأقليات في مناطق متفرقة من العالم هو جزء من الجغرافيات الإسلامية, وتمسّك الأقليات المسلمة بعقيدتها الإسلامية هو ترجمة لتواصل حلقات التاريخ الإسلامي المجيد, فقد رأينا بعين الاهتمام برفعة الإسلام وإعزاز المسلمين أن نسجل كافة جوانب هذه القضية المهمة الخطيرة, ونفتح صفحاتها ونضعها بين يديْ من يهمه الأمر.  
والله الموفق إلى ما فيه خير الإسلام والمسلمين, وإلى اللقاء لنكمل مسيرتنا في عرض أحوال أحبابنا من مسلمي الأقليات, فالمسيرة طويلة وتحتاج لتكاتفنا جميعًا.   
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## mido

اللهم اجمع وحد كلمة المسلمين 
اللهم انصرنا

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> اللهم اجمع وحد كلمة المسلمين
> اللهم انصرنا

 اللهم آمين ،
وشكراً لمرورك ياعريس .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب ومواجهة التحديات     
السيِّد محمد علي الحسيني اللُّبناني   
الحمد لله رب العالمين، الذي أنعم علينا بنعمة الدين، وأكمله لنا بعدما أرسل خاتم النبيين محمد (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم)، ومن بعده أمير المؤمنين علي (عليه السلام)وآله المعصومين.، واللّعنة الدائمة على من آذاهُم أجمعين إلى يوم الدين.   
أمّا بعد:  
من المؤسف جداً أن كرامة الإنسان وحقوقه مهدورة ومصادرة في عالمنا الثالث، حيث يضطر الإنسان للهجرة وهي: عملية انتقال من بلده ومسقط رأسه، إلى بلد  آخر يمكنه العيش فيه بكرامة، ويُؤمّن فيه على حياته من الهلاك أو السجن، وعلى ماله من الضياع. أو الانتقال إلى مأوى آخر يمكنه فيه تحقيق أمانيه والعيش باحترام.  
فلذا من النادر جداً أن ترى عائلة من عوائلنا لا يوجد فيها بعض من أفرادها، ممّن اضطر لأسباب أمنية، أو لحروب أهلية، كما في عراقنا الحبيب، حيث اضطر أكثر من مليوني شخص للخروج من بلده ومسقط رأسه ; بسبب الخوف على النفس والعرض والمال، بل وفي فلسطين أيضاًترى الهجرة بسبب الاحتلال، فنرى الألف بحالة تشرد خارج البلاد. أوترى البعض اضطروا للهجرة بسبب الظروف الإقتصادية كما في بلدنا العزيز لبنان، حيث الآن يضطر أغلب الشباب، المُتعلّمُ منهم والكاسب إلى الهجرة ; لعلّه يجد في الغرب أو في ديار المهجر مكاناً أفضل للعيش ولحفظ الكرامة والأمن والآمان. فالنتيجة هي أنّ هناك أسباباً عديدةً للهجرة.  
ولكن كما أنّ هناك نقاط إيجابية من الناحية الحياتية كذلك هناك تحديات سوف يواجهها المغترب المسلم الذي يعيش في الغرب بشكل خاص.  
وهذه التحديات يمكن أن أقسمها إلى ثلاثة أقسام: التحديات الداخلية، الخارجية، رسالة الغرب لنا .  
التحديات الداخلية:  
 وهي الصراع بين القيم والأخلاق والتربية والعادات الحسنة والالتزام، وبين الشهوات المستمرة في كُلِّ شارع وسوق، والإنفلات ومساوئ العادات التي تريد من المهاجر منه أن يصبح من حثالات الغرب، في كونه مجرد مستهلك شهواتي، بعيداً عن الآخرة، بل والأجواء الروحية، والاعتقادات الإسلامية والقيم الإخلاقية، والفضائل الإنسانية، فيذوب كالملح في الماء العذب.  
وهكذا وللأسف الشديد سقط بعض الناس من أصحاب النفوس الضعيفة، فكانت الغربة ومساوئها أكبر وأعظم خطراً عليه من البقاء في بلاده. فهذا أمر خطير ينبغي الإلتفات إليه، وأن يحسب له ألف، بل مليون حساب قبل الهجرة خصوصاً من كان معه بنات أو شباب في سنّ مبكّرة، فالخطر سوف يكون مؤكداً أكثر.    
التحديات الخارجية:  
 وهي عبارة عن احتمال الإنحراف الثقافي، حيث تبدأ بإسقاط القيم وادخال الافكار الشيطانية، من قبيل كون الدين وسيلة لطبقه من الناس، والدين مجموعة طقوس، ويبدأ الهجوم بالأطفال، وخصوصاً الذين فتحوا أعينهم في عالم غير إسلامي، ولا يتكلم العربية مختلف تماماً سلوكاً وميولاً فتحلّ اللّغةُ الأجنبية ـ نتيجة الاختلاط ـ محلّ اللّغة العربية ويسيطر المناخ الفاسد على الطفل، فيعيش الفساد والرذيلة على انها عادات وتقليد، والمحرمات والمنكرات على انها مدنية ورُقي.  
ولا يعني له القرآن شيئا، ولا الصلاة، ولا الحجاب ولا حرمةشرب الخمر، وحتى السلام يصبح بكلمة (هلو) والوداع (باي)، وينجرُّ الانسان للعلمانية، والتي هي بداية الخطر الانحرافي الثقافي، في إباحة كل المحرمات، وإحلال المُنكرات، وكل هذا لا يلتفت الإنسان له مباشرة إلا بعد مدة، حيث نرى اللُّغة العربية لغة القرآن وأهل الجنة قد أصبحت ركيكة وحتى أهل البيت ا لواحد لا يتكلمون بها.  
وترى من بعد كل هذا تغير عاداتهم وممارساتهم، حتى طريقة اللبس والأكل، وإلى انعدام الالتزام الديني، وفكّ الإرتباط العائلي، بل تنعدم صلة الرحم، فلا احترام للأهل ولا مكانة لهم، ثم يفقد الأهل ابنائهم وتتطوّر الحالة إلى أمور سلبية لا تحصى في هذه العجالة.  
رسالة الغرب لنا:   
بعدما تكلمنا عن التحديات الداخلية والخارجية، نأتي إلى المجتمع الغربي الذي يحمل للمسلم رسالة في كل يوم. يحاول أن يُؤثر عليه من الناحية العقائدية، كأمثال شهود يهوه ـ مثلاً ـ نراهم يدقُّون الأبواب، ويدخلون البيوت، ويُوزِّعون الكُتيِّبات والنشرات، فضلاً عمّن يحاول تنصيرنا في الخارج بالتبشير وغيره، ومن ناحية آخر نرى من يحاول جاهداً أن يجردنا عن التدين والدين بدعوى العلمانية، والعمل على فصلنا بطريق أو بآخر عن مجتمعاتنا وأرحامنا وَمساجدنا وَحُسينياتنا، ويبعدنا عن علمائنا، بل يحثُّ على ترك القرآن، وإذا لم يفلح معنا حوّل اهتمامه للأطفال، لكي تكون النشأة كما قال مسؤول إحدى دوائر الهجرة: إن الجيل الأوّل والثاني من المهاجرين سوف يتأقلم ويذوب في مجتمعنا، بيد أنّ الجيل الثالث سيكون نسخة طبق الأصل عن واقعنا وتقاليدنا وعاداتنا. هذه رسالة الغرب لنا .  
توجيهاتنا للمسلم المغترب:   
أقول: بعدما تحدثنا وأشرنا إلى التحديات وخطرها علينا وعلى أولادنا ومجتمعنا، لا أجد سوى طريقة واحدة للدفاع، وهي الهجوم، نعم الهجوم المضاد.  
فعلينا أن نقف منتبهين للتحديات، بل نزداد إيماناً وتمسُّكاً بديننا في مواجهة كافة التحديات الداخلية والخارجية، وأن نحمل رسالة خاتم الأنبياء محمد بن عبد الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) رسالة الإسلام العظيم، إسلام الرأفة والرحمة، إسلام الإنسانية والعدل .  
إسلام المحبة والكرامة، إسلام عليّ بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام)الذي قال: إن الناس صنفان: إمّا أخ لك في الدِّين، أو نظير لك في الخلق.  
فنهتمّ بإخوتنا المؤمنين في الغرب، وننشئ مراكز دينية لحماية الجالية الإسلامية من الإنحراف السلوكي والفكري، فضلاً عن المدارس التعليمية، والأماكن الترفيهية، ونهجم أيضاً على الآخرين لتبليغ شريعة سيد المرسلين أيضاً، وهذا هو التحدِّي الأساسي الذي يواجهه كلُّ مسلم في الغرب.  
فعلى المسلم أن ينشر مبادئه ومعتقداته في الغرب، ويدعو إلى الإيمان بالله الواحد الأحد، بالفعل والقول. تلك هي مسؤولية المسلم في الغرب.  
وأن يعمل على قاعدة: (قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَة سَوَاء بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلاَّ نَعْبُدَ إِلاَّ اللهَ وَلاَ نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئاً وَلاَ يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً أَرْبَاباً مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ)([1]).  
وبلسان: (ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالتي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ)([2]).  
وَيتأسّى المسلمُ بجعفر بن أبي طالب الطيّار، كيف نزل في بلاد النصارى، وخاطب ملكها ; وكيف بلَّغ بالجامع المشترك بيننا، وهو الله والإيمان بالرسول والآخرة؟  
(وَقُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَري اللهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ)

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أثر المسلمين في المجتمع الغربي
قصة إسلام " يوسف إستس " القس الأمريكي السابق     
الحمد الله رب العالمين , نحمده حمد الشاكرين , ونستعين به ونستهديه , ونعوذ بالله من شرور أنفسنا ومن سيئات أعمالنا , فمن يهده الله فهو المهتد , ومن يضلل فلا هادى له , وأشهد أن لا إله إلا الله وحده لا شريك له , ونصلى ونسلم على رسولنا محمد إمام المرسلين وشفيعنا يوم الدين وافضل خلق الله أجمعين عليه وعلى اّله أفضل الصلاة و أتم التسليم . 
قال الله تعالي : " فَمَنْ يُرِدِ اللَّهُ أَنْ يَهدِيَهُ يَشْرَحْ صَدْرَهُ لِلْإِسْلَامِ وَمَنْ يُرِدْ أَنْ يُضِلَّهُ يَجْعَلْ صَدْرَهُ ضَيِّقًا حَرَجًا كَأَنَّمَا يَصَّعَّدُ فِي السَّمَاءِ كَذَلِكَ يَجْعَلُ اللَّهُ الرِّجْسَ عَلَى الَّذِينَ لَا يُؤْمِنُونَ (125) " 
وهنا تجد قصة إسلامه مكتوبة باللغة الانجليزية :  http://www.islamtomorrow.com 
وقد كتب عنه أحد الاخوة في شبكة الفجر ما يلي : 
الشيخ يوسف استس الداعية الأمريكي ( القسيس سابقاً ) ! هذا الرجل من أفضل من رأيت من الدعاة في أمريكا - نحسبه كذلك والله حسيبنا وحسيبه - الشيخ يوسف الأمريكي يسكن بولاية فرجينيا قرب العاصمة واشنطن وهو أصلاً من ولاية تكساس .. رجل مسلم يعتز بدينه ويلبس الثوب والغترة دائماً ، ولما أراه أتذكر الشيخ الأباني - رحمه الله - ، ولم أظن أن أجد أمريكياً أبيضاً كهذا الرجل الفذ . 
والشيخ يوسف رجل مسن وأبوه الطاعن في السن مازال حياً وكان قسيساً أيضاً وقد أسلم أبوه ولله الحمد ، فترى الابن المسن ( الشيخ يوسف ) مع كبر سنه يحضر أباه الرجل الطاعن في السن المُقعد على الكرسي المتحرك إلى الصلاة ويضعه في الصف ليحضر صلاة الجماعة ( مشهد مؤثر جداً مع كونهما قسيسين سابقين ) .  وقد ذكر لي أحد الإخوة أن من أسباب إسلام هذا الشيخ أن امرأة مسلمة جاهلة قالت له لما كان قسيساً : " أنتم المسيحيين دينكم صحيح إلا أنكم تخطؤون وتقولون أن عيسى قد صلب أو قتل ، والصحيح أنه لم يقتل أو يصلب وإنما الله رفعه إليه " . 
فبقي كلامها في نفسه ووجد اختلافاً عندهم وتضارباً في الآراء حول هذه المسألة ، ثم طرح هذه المسألة في اجتماع القسس فثار الجدل واللغط وغضب كبير القساوسة لإثارة هذه المسألة وشكك فيه وطرده من المجلس . وذكر لي غيره قصصاً أخرى نسيت أجزاءاً منها ، ولم أسأل الشيخ عن هذا السؤال الذي سأله إياه الكثيرون ، وكأني رأيت لذلك رابطاً في موقعه . 
أسلم على يديه الكثير ، ولا يكاد يمر يوم إلا ويسلم على يديه أحد ، وفي أحد الأيام جاءني مستبشراً طليق الوجه وقال : " أسلم اليوم ستون شخصاً " . 
والشيخ لا يكتفي بتلقين الشهادة فحسب بل يتابع المسلمين الجدد ويعلمهم أمور دينهم ، حتى أنه يتكلف السفر لهم أحياناً . 
من أجمل ما تعلمت من حال ذلك الرجل : بذل النفس والوقت في الدعوة إلى الله ، ومع كبر سنه تجده نشيطاً في الدعوة وتعليم الناس ما أمكنه ، وتحقر نفسك إذا رأيت ما يفعله هذا الرجل مع كبر سنه ، وتعلم كم أنك مضيع لأوقاتك . 
لا يسأل الناس حاجة لنفسه - مع شدة فاقته - ويبذل ما لديه للدعوة . 
حسن خلقه ومحبة الناس له ولطف تعامله وتذكيره الدائم بالله ، والحرص على ألا يضيع الوقت إلا في الدعوة أو الحديث النافع أو عمل خير . 
حرصه على تعليم أولاده بنفسه ، وحرصه على تطبيق السنة . 
الشيخ لا يعرف العربية لكنه يقرأ القرآن قراءة صحيحة من المصحف . 
الشيخ متمكن جداً في مسألة الأديان ويستطيع بفضل الله إقناع أو إفحام خصومه الكفرة بطلاقة . 
الشيخ يذكر أثناء حديثه بعض الأحاديث المترجمة من الصحاح والسنن بأرقامها في مواضعها ، ولا يُعد الشيخ فقيهاً أو مفتياً ، وهو يستفيد في ذلك من المشائخ وطلاب العلم عندهم ، وهو قوي جداً في الحوار والنقاش مع اليهود و النصارى وإفحامهم والرد عليهم . 
يتميز الشيخ بورعه وشفافيته وتأثره ، والربط دائماً بالعقيدة والتركيز عليها وتحقيق التوحيد . 
قلت له : أتمنى أن أتحدث الإنجليزية مثلك ، فقال : وأنا أتمنى أني ما عرفت من الإنجليزية حرفاً واحداً وأني أتحدث العربية لأقرأ كلام ربي وأتدبره . 
الشيخ داعية رسمي في السجون الأمريكية . 
موقعه الرائع ( الإسلام اليوم ) هو من أروع المواقع الدعوية في أسلوب عرض الإسلام والدعوة إليه وفك حيرة النصارى من ضلالهم ، والشيخ يستقبل المئات من الرسائل على بريده ويتابع المسلمين الجدد ويعلمهم ويجيب على تساؤلاتهم . وقد تم تدمير موقعه أكثر من مرة ، والله المستعان . 
ويعوقه أحياناً عن متابعة الموقع : تتابع سفرياته في الولايات والدعوة وإقامة المحاضرات في الجامعات وزيارة المسلمين في السجون وتعليمهم أمور دينهم . 
والشيخ متواضع ويحرص على مجالس العلم ويستفيد من طلاب العلم والمشايخ والدروس المنتظمة في تلك المنطقة . 
من آخر مواقف الشيخ يوسف - حفظه الله - بعد الحملة الأخيرة على الإسلام في أحد المحافل التي حضرها كوفي عنان ( الأمين العام للأمم المتحدة) صاح الشيخ بأعلى صوته غاضباً للإسلام معتزاً بدينه : " عنـــان .... أنظر إليّ " ثم رفع يده قابضاً ، وصاح بصوته " الله أكبر ... الله أكبر " متحدياً أن النصر للإسلام فهو موقن بأن الحرب دينية . 
وفي الحقيقة .. هذا الرجل هو قرة عيني .. ولولا أن الحي لا تؤمن عليه الفتنة لذكرت أشياء أخرى عنه ، ومواقف لم يكن معه فيها غيري ، وأسأل الله أن يحفظه بحفظه ويطيل عمره في طاعته ويبارك في جهودهه ، ويوفقنا وإياه لما يحب ويرضى ، ويحشرنا في زمرة نبيه صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في المانيا     
عدة ملايين من المسلمين إختاروا المانيا ملجئاً أو مهجراً أو مستقراً لهم، لدوافع مختلفة سياسية وإقتصادية وأحياناً شخصية، فإزدهار المانيا الاقتصادي، والحريات والضمانات التي يتمتع بها مواطنوها وساكنوها، جذبت منذ مطلع القرن الحالي العديد من الطامحين والباحثين عن الأمن والحرية. ومنذ الستينات زاد عدد المهاجرين الى المانيا لتتحول الظاهرة الفردية الى موجات هجرية جماعية. ومنذ البداية لم تكن العلاقة بين المهاجرين وأبناء البلاد سهلة أو خالية من سوء الفهم والأحكام المسبقة وهو ما أدى الى خيبة أمل عميقة لدى الكثيرمن المهاجرين دفعت بعضهم الى التقوقع واتهام المجتمع الالماني بالعنصرية وعدم التسامح.
يقول جمال قارصلي نائب حزب الخضر في المانيا: هنالك فوارق كبيرة لازالت موجودة على كل الأصعدة فمثلاً إذا اراد المسلم أن يستأجر بيتاً قد يدفع أحياناً 40 بالمئة زيادة في الإيجار على ما يدفعه المواطن الألماني لنفس البيت. وهنالك مثلاً عدم المساواة في المدارس فأطفال الاجانب ولعدم الاهتمام بهم مضطرون للتسجيل في مدارس منحطة المستوى بينما الألمان بالعكس والنتيجة أن عدد الاجانب في المدارس الراقية منخفض، وفي مجال البطالة، نسبة العاطلين عن العمل من المسلمين ضعف نسبتها بين الألمان.
وطوال العقود الثلاثة الماضية ثار جدل حول العلاقة بين الشعب الالماني والمهاجرين وخاصة المسلمين منهم.
يقول الصحفي اللبناني المقيم في المانيا صلاح رشواني: الاجنبي يريد أن يعيش في اوربا مثل ابن البلد، وهذا غير ممكن، فالعكس هو الصحيح. والذي اراه أنه ينبغي أن يفكر الانسان في مصلحة البلد الذي يعيش فيه، وان يفكر مثل الالمان وأن يأخذ حقوقه عن طريق القوانين المسنونة التي يعمل بها الالمان أنفسهم.
ويعرض عبد الحفيظ عبتاني صورة ابنه المجنّد في الجيش الألماني ضمن برنامج فضائية الجزيرة ويقول: نحن متجنّسين ولنا حق التصويت وحقوق اخرى كأي مواطن الماني، وهذا أبني الذي خدم في الجيش ولنا في هذا البلد 29 سنة، والحمد لله نشعر هنا بالارتياح ونجد أن الشعب الالماني طيّب ومتسامح، وليست ثمة نعرة طائفية أو عرقية.
ويقول فتحي عبد الله الصحفي المسلم في إذاعة صوت المانيا: هنالك في أوربا عامة عداءٌ متأصل موروث للاسلام والمسلمين، إلا أن إنفتاح الشعب الالماني على العالم وإتصاله بالشعوب الأخرى ولاسيما الشعوب الاسلامية كالأتراك والعرب والايرانيين. أدى الى أن تزول هذه الناحية العدائية والمسلمون في المانيا يستوفون حقوقهم كأي مواطن ألماني، اللهم إذا إستثنينا أن الدولة في المانيا لم تعترف بعد رسمياً بالاسلام كدين كما إعترفت هولندا أو بلجيكا.
بوادر ايجابية توالت في السنوات الاخيرة دلت على خروج الكثير من المهاجرين وخاصة من أبناء الجيل الثاني من الحالة السلبية الى المشاركة الفاعلة في جميع جوانب الحياة العامة في المانيا ومثلت الانتخابات الاخيرة مناسبة هامة لاظهار تنامي وعي المهاجرين في المانيا بحقوقهم السياسية وبوزنهم المتزايد في بلدهم الجديد.
يقول جمال قارصلي: لاحظت أن الاجانب يستخدمون أصواتهم بكل دقة، ويبحثون عن الحزب الذي يدافع عن حقوقهم بكل دقة وهذا شيء أفرح له وأنا أعلم أن الاجانب كان لهم دور في الانتخابات الأخيرة.
يؤكد فتحي عبد الله: الذين تقدموا للانتخابات من الاجانب الحاملين للجنسية الالمانية، على جانب من الوعي أدى الى فوز الديمقراطيين الاشتراكين والخضر معهم، والى هزيمة الاحزاب اليمينية المتطرفة التي خاضت الانتخابات الاخيرة.
على الصعيد الاجتماعي تتحرك الجمعيات الاسلامية بنشاط لمد جسور من التفاهم والتعرف بين المهاجرين من المسلمين والشعب الالماني. ومن المبادرات الملفتة "يوم المسجد" حيث تفتح مساجد المسلمين في كل انحاء المانيا أمام المواطنين الالمان ليدخلوها ويتعرفوا على المسلمين عن كثب.
يقول إمام مسجد المهاجرين في بون: نريد أن يتعرف الألمان على الاسلام والمسلمين وعلى المساجد وأن هذه المساجد مفتوحة وليست أوكاراً لعمليات أو مؤامرات أو مخازن أسلحة وانما هي بيوت الله يذكر فيها اسمه وتعظم فيها شعائره، هذه هي المساجد، أبواب مفتوحة وأيدٍ ممدودة بالرفق والرحمة لأن نبينا(ص) رحمة لقوله تعالى (وما أرسلناك إلا رحمةً للعالمين) فديننا رحمة وكتابنا رحمة.
ورغم أن كثيرين لم يستجيبوا لهذه الدعوة الطيبة، فإن أصحاب المبادرة سعداء بأنّ عدداً لابأس به من الامان دخلوا المساجد وخرجوا بانطباع ايجابي عن أول زيارة لهم لبيوت عبادة المسلمين.
تقول إحدى السيدات الالمانيات التي زارت مسجداً: بالنسبة لي هذه مناسبة جيدة لألتقي لأول مرة بالمسلمين، تحدثنا ببساطة عن أجواء المسجد وسعدت بالتعرف على ديانة أخرى وبالاتصال المباشر مع المسلمين والتعرف على آرائهم ومعتقداتهم.
لاشك أن علاقة مثالية بين المسلمين والشعب تحتاج لمزيد من المبادرات ولمضاعفة جهود المهاجرين في الدفاع عن حقوقهم وفي إرتقاء السلم الاجتماعي غير أنه من الواضح أن المهاجرين يصحون تدريجياً مما سماه بعض الباحثين "الصدمة الحضارية" ويحسن ابناؤهم على وجه الخصوص مخاطبة المجتمع الذي يعيشون معه بالطريقة الأقرب الى فهمه.
ومن الواضح أن المهاجرين من المسلمين وابناءهم باتوا أكثر دراية بآلية وقوانين المجتمع الذي يعيشون فيه، واكثر وعياً بالامكانات المتاحة لهم لدخول هذا المجتمع والمشاركة في جميع جوانب الحياة فيه إقتصادياً وإجتماعياً وسياسياً.  
بلاغ.كوم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

العلاقة بين الاسلام والغرب وواجب المسلمين في أوروبا     
محمد علي التسخيري 
الحديث حول العلاقة بين الاسلام والغرب كمفهوم حضاري، وكذلك العلاقة بين المسلمين والغرب كرابطة تعاملية تاريخية، حديث متشعب الجوانب، إلا أنه يبقى حديثاً شيقاً متطلباً للبحث العلمي والاستعراض الموضوعي دائماً.
انه حديث العلاقة بين مجموعتين فكريتين أثرتا أكبر الأثر في المسيرة الحضارية الانسانية، بغض النظر عن الجوانب الايجابية أو السلبية لذلك..
كما انه حديث العلاقة بين أمتين كبيرتين وحّتهما ظروف ورؤى، وقفتا في وجه بعضهما البعض حيناً وتعاونتا حيناً آخر.. تشابهتا في المسير والمصير، واختلفتا في تبادل الأدوار القيادية عبر التاريخ.
ومن هنا، فان العلاقة الحاضرة لا يمكن فصلها عن التاريخ الماضي.. بل لا يمكن فهمها إلا في اطار المسيرة ككل.. وهل فصل مكونات النظرة الغربية للمسلمين أو الأتراك (كما يسميهم الأوروبيون لما للدور التركي من أثر في نشر الاسلام) وكذلك فصل النظرة الاسلامية للغرب عن تاريخ التعامل المتبادل أمر ممكن؟
إلا أن الذي يقف عقبة أمام الباحثين الموضوعيين، هو الابهام الذي يواجههم، وهم يحاولون تفهم حقيقة التعامل بل وحقيقة المصطلحات التاريخية ومدى عمقها وعموميتها ومصداقيتها وخلفياتها الحضارية! فهل كانت العصور الوسطى عصوراً مظلمة حقاً لكل أوروبا أم كانت كذلك فقط لأوروبا الجنوبية، أما أوروبا المركزية والشمالية فلم تكن تعيش ظلام القرون الوسطى؟
وهل كانت المسيحية سبباً لهذا الظلام أم كانت عنصر قوة، وقف بوجه هذا الظلام؟ وهل جاءت المصائب بعد سيطرة الجرمان على حواضر اليونان والروم بعد أن ذوت وخوت هاتان الحضارتان ولم تزدها السيطرة الجرمانية إلا خوءاً واضمحلالاً؟
وما هي تأثيرات تلك الثورة الكبرى التي أحدثها الاسلام، وتلك المسيرة الفتية التي انطلقت من الجزيرة العربية.. هذا المكان النائي والقابع تحت هدوءٍ موحٍ خلال قرون طويلة؟
وهل صحيح ما يقال من ان الحركة الاسلامية الفتية بعد أن ترعرعت ونشرت أضواءها على أرجاء العالم المعروف آنذاك ومدت الجسور الفكرية والحضارية مع أوروبا، خلقت ردة فعل ضخمة في الجو العالمي، ومنه الجو الأوروبي الذي كان مبتلىً بالتحجر والظلام وجلبت إليها كل أولئك المتنورين أو المثقفين الذين راحوا يقاومون ذلك التحجر الحضاري بشكل قسوي دون أن يتحولوا إلى مسلمين، ولكنهم لم يبقوا مسيحيين تقليديين الأمر الذي جرهم خلال عملية صراع مريرة إلى الأومانية والتي سارت بهم إلى مرحلة علمية فريدة شكلت مقدمات لعصر النهضة، وهكذا قامت أسس أوروبا المتدمنة اليوم؟
كل هذه تساؤلات وغيرها أخرى، تشكل مجموعة ضخمة لابد أن يلحظها الباحث حتى يصل إلى الحقيقة.
إلا انه يصطدم بشتى النظريات، منها المتعصب المتعصب، ومنها الحاقد الحاقد، ومنها الذي يقرب إلى الموضوعية منهجاً ويعتمد العمق فهماً، ولذلك فهو يقرب من الواقع المطلوب وهو قليل جداً حسبما نفهم من مقاييس الموضوعية والفهم.
والذي يبدو من المسلمات أن الحضارتين تبادلتا الأدوار في المسيرة والتأثير بلا ريب، فبعد سقوط معظم شبه القارة الايبرية في أيدي المسلمين عام (711م) وسقوط صقلية ومالطا وسويسرا بعد نحو قرنين من الزمان تحت السيطرة الاسلامية على مناطق أوروبية مهمة، تمت عملية تلاق كبرى على الصعيد الحضاري تركت أثرها الكبير في ايجاد التحولات الغربية الكبرى، بعد ذلك، وفي عام (1060م) بدأت حرب استرجاع صقلية ثم اسبانيا (1085م) ثم الحروب الصليبية ما يعني انحسار السيطرة الاسلامية.
ثم عاد المسلمون وانكفأ الصليبيون عن الشرق عام (1291م) واحتل محمد الفاتح القسطنطينية وحاصر فينا عام (1519م) ثم (1682م) وشاع في أوروبا الخوف والحقد فهي فترة امتداد اسلامي. ثم اتجهت أوروبا إلى أفريقيا وشرق آسيا وكان هناك صراع أوروبي اسلامي على أرض أفريقيا وجنوب شرق آسيا وانتصر الاسلام هناك.
ثم بدأ الهجوم الغربي بنزول نابليون في الاسكندرية عام (1798م)، وسيطر الهولنديون على أندونيسيا عام (1800م)، واحتل الفرنسيون الجزائر عام (1830م)، واحتلت القوات الروسية القوقاز وتركستان في أواسط القرن التاسع عشر، واحتل الانجليز الهند في الفترة نفسها (1857م)، ونجح الغرب في السيطرة على المحيطين الأطلسي والهندي والبحر المتوسط ومداخل البحر الأحمر، واحتل الانجليز مصر (1897م) والسودان، وفي (1917م) دخل الحلفاء بيت المقدس، وفي عام (1948م) أنشئت آخر قلعة غربية في قلب العالم الاسلامي بقيام دولة (إسرائيل) على يد الانجليز، وإن كان الحضور الغربي انحسر عن معظم المناطق الشرقية والأفريقية في الظاهر على الأقل.
وهكذا كانت الأيام تتداول ولا ريب في ان في هذا التداول الخير والشر والتلاقح الفكري، والظلم والنهب والسلب ومن ثم الحقد والعداء المستمر حتى يومنا هذا.
وحينئذٍ فاذا شئنا أن ندرس العلاقة بين الغربيين والمسلمين المعايشين لهم او الغرب والاسلام عموماً، كان علينا أن نلاحظ هذه الاسقاطات التاريخية على النظرة التقييمية للآخر عند كل من الفريقين.
- نظرة الغرب للاسلام والمسلمين:
وعندما ننسب هذه النظرة إلى الغرب، فان ذلك لا يعني اننا لا نستثني أحداً وإنما نتحدث عن الظواهر العامة التي تجد مستثنياتها أحياناً.
وهذه النظرة موروثة ومستحدثة أيضاً:
1 ـ الصعيد العقائدي:
فعلى الصعيد العقائدي نجد الهجوم الصاعق على النظرة الاسلامية للصفات الالهية باعتبار ان الاسلام يركز على صفات الجبروت والانتقام والعقاب، وعلى القدسية التي يملكها الوحي لدى المسلمين، ومن هنا نأتي الدعوة إلى عقلنة الوحي، وهي دعوة تأثر بها حتى بعض مفكري المسلمين، ثم نجد الهجوم على الرسول الكريم (ص) ونعته بشتى النعوت من قبيل الشاعرية الرومانطيقية، والغريزيةن مع تغيير لكثير من الحقائق واستفادة من بعض الأحاديث الموهومة، كحديث الغرانيق العلى، فاذا شاءوا الموضوعية في رأيهم جعلوا الاسلام حصيلة الروح العربية كما يقول عفلق.
وعندما تحرك المرتد رشدي ليطلق سبابه وهذره ضد الرسول الكريم وجد مع الأسف في ذهن الغربيين الاستقبال الحسن والدفاع الأعمى عن شخصه الحقير.
ناهيك عن الصفات الأخرى التي اتهم بها الاسلام، كالقول بالجبرية والقول بالجمود الفكري وأمثال ذلك من الافتراءات.
2 ـ الصعيد الحضاري:
وعلى الصعيد الحضاري نجد التصوير الاستشراقي يتحدث عن الخواء الاسلامي ويعتبر التراث الاسلامي حصيلة للتراث اليوناني والمسيحي واليهودي وحتى العلوم الاسلامية جعلوها مستمدة من الرومان والساسانيين وغاية ما فعله المسلمون هو نقل التراث اليوناني إلى الغرب.
أما تخلف المسلمين فهو نقطة الضعف التي ينبزهم الغربيون بها كلما شاءوا، ناسبين إياها إلى العقيدة الجبرية، وعناصر التوكل والقناعة والنظام الدكتاتوري الحاكم ونقض حقوق الانسان بما فيها حقوق المرأة إلى آخر ذلك من القائمة الطويلة من التهم والافتراءات الصادرة عن حقد دفين.
3 ـ الصعيد السياسي:
ونجد على الصعيد السياسي التهم تتوالى ضد المسلمين بل ضد الاسلام بأنه بؤرة الارهاب، والصحوة الاسلامية هي في الواقع ـ كما يقولون ـ الأرضية المساعدة للارهاب، ومن هنا فان من الواجب الوقوف بوجه هذه الصحوة بكل امتداداتها.
- نظرة المسلمين للغرب:
ولا نقصد هنا أولئك الذين فقدوا هويتهم الاسلامية وانبهروا بالأضواء وتغربوا بالتالي، فان هؤلاء لا يمثلون الهوية الاسلامية كما لا يمثلون الظواهر الاسلامية العامة وإنما نريد أولئك الذين يمثلون التيار العام الملتزم عموماً بالاسلام.
وهنا أيضاً نجد التقييم يتم على عدة أصعدة:
1 ـ الصعيد العقائدي:
يتصور المسلمون أن الغربيين بعيدون عن الاعتقاد بعالم الغيب، وحتى الإيمان بالمسيحية كدين فردي، ويرون ان الأومانية القديمة نسبياً جعلت الفرد ومصالحه بدلاً من الإله وصفاته.
2 ـ الصعيد الحضاري:
يتم تصور الغرب بأنه رغم تقدمه المادي يستغل امكاناته للقضاء على كل صفة انسانية، والاستيلاء على المكاسب الحضارية للآخرين وفرض القيمومة على كل الثقافات عبر امكاناته الواسعة في مختلف الحقول.
ولا أدل على ذلك من استغلاله تصوراته هو عن حقوق الانسان لفرض قيمومته التصورية على كل شؤون بلدان العالم الثالث، ومنها شؤون العلاقة العائلية بل وحتى العمل على تغيير تعريفها وهي تعني ـ في تصور المسلمين تفتيت البناء العائلي ـ في تصور المسلمين تفتيت البناء العائلي ـ ولما كانت العائلة أساساً للبناء الاجتماعي، فان ذلك يؤدي لتفتيت كل العلاقات الاجتماعية.
وهذا بالضبط ما حدث خلال طرح وثيقة مؤتمر السكان والتنمية عام (1995م) في القاهرة ووثيقة بكين عام (1996م)، حيث كان الغرب يصرّ على نشر ما أسماه بالحقوق الجنسية واعتبارها وثيقة دولية يتم بموجبها ملاحقة الدول النامية في تقنينها وعلاقاتها.
كما يتصور المسلمون أن الغرب بتركيزه على النزعة الفردية أكد الجشع ورفض الأخلاق الانسانية، وأدى ذلك للويلات الاستعمارية المعروفة.
3 ـ الصعيد السياسي:
يتذكر المسلمون الويلات التي لاقوها من الاستعمار الغربي ويرون ان السياسات الغربية ما زالت مستمرة رغم التبجح بالصداقة والتعاون.
ويزيد هذه النظرة عمقاً سياسة الكيل بمكيالينتجاه قضايا العالم الاسلامي، وهي سياسة معروفة المصاديق.
ويدرك المسلمون ان الغرب اليوم يعمل على صياغة عدو موهوم له هو الاسلام ويحاول أن يغذي في نفوس أتباعه هذا الحقد والاستعداد لمواجهة هذا العدو بعد سقوط العدو السابق الشيوعية.
- نظريتان غربيتان:
ولابد أن نشير هنا إلى نظريتين غربيتين تعنيان بهذا الأمر:
النظرية الأولى:
نظرية (هاينتغتون) القائلة بضرورة الصراع بين الحضارتين، وقد أكدت نظريته التي نشرها في صيف 1993م في مجلة (فارين افرر) الأمريكية ان النزاع ضروري بين الحضارات، ورغم انه عد ثماني حضارات إلا أن التأمل في تحليله يحصر النزاع في أطراف ثلاثة في الواقع هي:
الطرف الغربي- الأمريكي: والذي هو نتيجة الرنيسانس والاصلاح الذي أنتج الرأسمالية والديمقراطية الحديثة.
الطرق الكنفوشيوسي: وأفكاره مجموعة رؤى اجتماعية تسود الصين.
الطرف الثالث الاسلام: وهو الطرف الأصيل في النزاع في تصوره، ورغم تراجع (هايتنغتون) في بعض أحاديثه عن هذه الرؤية العدائية القاتمة، فان السياسات الغربية ما زالت تؤكد هذا المنحى العدواني.
النظرية الثانية:
نظرية (برايان) التي نشرها في (الاكونوميست) في الشهر الثامن من عام 1994م ويؤكد فيها ان الديمقراطية، هي وليدة الاصلاح في المسيحية في أوائل القرن السادس عشر والذي ركز علىم سؤولية الفرد أمام الله، مستبعداً دور الكنيسة، وتحول هذا بعد ثلاثة قرون إلى الفكرة الديمقراطية على الصعيد السياسي والتي سادت جزءاً كبيراً من العالم، ثم عادت بلا منازع بعد انهيار الماركسية، ويرى ان القرآن أيضاً يؤكد المسؤولية الفردية ولكن في اطار جبري!!
ولكي يوقع صلحاً بين العالمين الاسلامي والغربي، يركز على ضرورة نفي دور العلماء الذين ـ يحتكرون ـ في رأيه الفهم الاسلامي بعد طرحهم مبدأ (الاجتهاد) وهو عملية تخصصية يهاجمها برايان بشدة.
ولكي يصل إلى مصالحة مطلوبة، يعقد مقارنة بين القرنين الخامس عشر الميلادي والخامس عشر الهجري، قائلاً بأن كل ظروف الاصلاح في العالم الغربي آنذاك متوافرة في العالم الاسلامي اليوم وعناصر هذه الظروف هي:
1 ـ اليأس من النظام السياسي العسكري الحاكم.
2 ـ اليأس العالمي العام.
3 ـ الشوق نحو الاصلاح.
4 ـ التحريك الخارجي.
وكما وجدت حركة الاصلاح آنذاكن فانها ستوجد اليوم في العالم الاسلامي.
ويرى ان القادة المعتدلين في الحركة الاسلامية يمكنهم بطرد عنصر الاجتهاد من الساحة واعتماد الحوار الصحيح، ان يوجدوا الجو الديمقراطي المطلوب.
وهنا يدعو الغرب للتعامل معهم، شريطة أن ينبذ النظرة الفردية في السلوك والعمل.
- التصحيح المطلوب:
ومهما قيل عن الصراع، فان الحوار سيبقى هو السبيل الأقوم والحل الأنجح، ولن يتحقق التفاهم إلا بتحقق التفهم والوعي للآخر، ومن هنا ينبثق واجب التصحيح، فعلى كل من الفريقين أن يصحح صورته لدى الآخر، فيؤكد على عناصر الصحة وينفي عناصر التزييف ومن الطبيعي أن لا ينتظر منا ـ نحن المسلمين ـ أن ندافع عن الغرب وصورته في أذهاننا، ذلك اننا نعتقد صحة ما نتصور، والوقائع يوماً بعد يوم تزيدنا وضوحاً وتأكداً، بل وكلما تعمقنا في كتابات المنظّرين والمؤرخين الغربيين اليوم لتاريخ الصراع، نجد الأمر يتأزم أكثر مما نحن عليه من تصور.
وإلا فماذا يؤدي التأمل في نظرية (هايتنغتون) غير الالحاح في تعميق الصراع ضد (الآخر)، وهل يؤدي التأمل في مقارنة (برايان) بين القرنين الخامس عشر الميلادي والهجري إلا إلى السخرية من هذا الهذر التحليلي، بعد أن نلاحظ الفارق الكبير بين التصورين المسيحي والاسلامي عموماً، ونوع الارتباط الاجتماعي بهذين التصورين ونمط الشعارات التي تطرحها الحركة الاصلاحية هنا والحركة الاصلاحية هناك وأساليب التحلل التي طرحت هناك والاصلاح الذي يطرح هنا، ومن هنا نؤكد ان الصورة المكونة في ذهن الغرب عن الاسلام والمسلمين صورة مغلوطة، سواء على صعيد الواقع القائم، أو على المستوى التاريخي، فالصورة الاسلامية لله تعالى هي أكمل الصور واليها تنتهي رغبة الراغبين، ذلك انه تعالى هو الكمال المطلق بصفاته الثبوتية والسلبية، وان الاسلام لم يطرح هذه الصفات ليكرّس الذات الإلهية (فالذات الإلهية غنية عن كل شيء) وإنما طرحها للانسجام مع مقتضيات البرهان العقلي والفطري، والعمل على الارتفاع بالمستوى الانساني إلى عالم الكمال، وتحقيق التوازن المطلوب في مجال موقف الانسان من الواقع بعد أن يتركز في الذهنية الاسلامية التعادل بين كونه تعالى الغفور والرحيم وكونه شديد العقاب.
ويبقى الوحي المقدس أقدس رابطة بين عالم الغيب وعالم الشهادة، ولذلك لا يتحمله إلا الأنبياء (ع) وما قيل عن عقلنة الوحي، إنما هو محاولة يائسة لمحو الوحي نفسه وجعل النتيجة تابعة لأخس المقدمات.
ويبقى الرسول الأكرم (ص) أقدس انسان وأكمله، وتبقى سيرته الرائعة أروع نموذج للانسان المتكامل بما حوته من صفات لو تجرد الانسان عن عصبيته ولاحظها، لغرق في بحر جمالها.
أما مقولة الجبرية فهي المقولة التي يتنزه عنها الاسلام تماماً، ولا تستطيع المادية المغرقة في العلل المادية أن تنجو منها، وهكذا مقولة الجمود الفكري لا مجال لها في دين يعتمد العقل أساساً للتقييم في شتى المجالات ويفتح الباب للعلم على مصراعيه، السبب الذي نجّى الغرب نفسه في مطلع تعامله مع الاسلام من جموده الفكري على العهد الجرماني وبعده.
وعلى الصعيد الحضاري نجد الاسلام والمسلمين قد قاموا بنقلة حضارية ضخمة لا يمكن أن تقاس بمن سبقوهم، وعندما أخذوا من سابقيهم احتفظوا بالفضل لهم وذكروهم، ولكنهم طرحوا الأمور بشكل جوهري فلا يمكننا مطلقاً أن نقول ان المسلمين كانوا مجرد حملة لعلوم اليونان إلى الغرب وعندهم أمثال ابن سينا والفارابي والبيروني والملا صدرا الشيرازي وغيرهم.
والحديث عن تخلف المسلمين ذو شجون، وحقيقة الأمر ان سيطرة العقليات البعيدة عن الاسلام، سواء على مستوى الدول الوسطى كالمغولية والعثمانية والصفوية، أو على الصعيد الفردي لبعض المتحجرين أو بعض المتميعين هي السبب المهم في التخلف.
على إنا يجب أن لا ننسى أن الكثير من التقدم الغربي كان نتيجة النهب الاستعماري لثروات لاشعوب، لا الكد الحلال من خلال العمل العلمي والانساني.
- تهمة الارهاب:
فهو أمر غريب، انه التهمة التي اخترعت غربياً لمحاربة كل عملية صحوة ضد المصالح الغربية، فاذا قام بها الغرب تحولت إلى عملية مشروعة ويتحقق بذلك مصداق الكيل بمكيالين.
وهكذا تحولت عمليات جهاد الفلسطينيين ضد الغزاة الصهاينة إلى عمليات ارهابية، في حين بقيت عمليات الإبادة الجماعية في فلسطين جهاداً مشروعاً في سبيل عودة الشعب المشرد إلى وطنه الأم.
ان تهمة الارهاب تصدق أكثر من أي مكان على الارهاب الدولي الذي يقوده الغرب مع الأسف الشديد، ثم يلصقه بالصحوة الاسلامية التي ما نشأت إلا لتدعو إلى تعميم حقوق الانسان المسلم وانصافه.
وتقف إلى جانب الارهاب تهمة الأصولية، كل ذلك للعمل على تفكك الشخصية الاسلامية المقاومة في كل مكان.
- المسلمون في أوروبا:
إننا عندما نتحدث عن الغرب لا نتحدث عن منطقة جغرافية مطلقاً، وإنما نتحدث عن حضارة معينة لها خصائصها، وربما تكون قد اكتسبت اسمها من موقعها الجغرافي.
ان الجغرافيا ليست حكراً على أحد أو عقيدة أو حضارة، إنها تتمشى مع طبيعة الانسان بما له من خصائص.
ولذلك نتنحدث هنا عن الاسلام في أوروبا، فهذا الدين عريق في هذه المساحة رغم حوادث الأيام، وقد أصبح بمرور الزمان الدين الثاني في المنطقة بعد الدين المسيحي.. وهي حقيقة لا يستطيع الكثيرون هضمها، أو حتى تصورها ولكنها حقيقة على أي حال.
انهم جزء لا يتجزأ من المجتمع الأوروبي.. يحملون الدم نفسه والذهن نفسه والهم نفسه الذي يحمله المواطن الآخر، والفرق بينهم وبين غيرهم أنهم يعتقدون بالاسلام بما له من الخصوصيات التي يختلف بها عن سائر الأديان والاتجاهات الفكرية ومن هذه الخصوصيات انه دين ينفذ إلى كل شؤون الحياة وينظم مختلف أنماط السلوك الانساني ومن هنا تبرز المشكلة.
فالمواطنون الآخرون والدول الحاكمة قد لا يرغبون في أن يروا للاسلام أي مظهر مهما كان شكلياً فيعملون على صب هذه المظاهر بشكل ظواهر أصولية تتناقض مع أصول العلمانية الحاكمة في الغرب، وبهذا يتناقضون حتى مع ما تبنوه بالذات من مبادئ الديمقراطية والحرية الفردية في السلوك والعبادة والرأي والفكر
قد لا يروق لهذه الجهات أن تحتفظ العائلة الاسلامية بعفافها وطهرها وحجابها الاسلامي وسلوكها المحافظ والملتزم بأصول الاحترام للوالدين والقيم العائلية.
وقد لا يروق للبعض أن يلتزم المسلمون بأحكام الطعام والشراب ومقتضيات العبادة، والمعاملات المالية المشروعة وأمثال ذلك.
وقد لا يعجب هؤلاء أن يؤكد المسلمون هويتهم المتميزة، معتبرين ذلك طعناً في الهوية الوطنية، فضلاً عن كونه طعناً في الهوية الأوروبية.
وربما وجد هؤلاء مهمزاً فيما لو طالب المسلمون يوماً بالتعامل الحكومي مع القضايا الاسلامية كقضية فلسطين ولبنان وقضية سلمان رشدي وقضية أفغانستان وغيرها تعاملاً انسانياً منصفاً فاعتبروه نوعاً من التضامن مع الارهاب، وربما اعتبر بعض المتعصبين ان الوجود الاسلامي كله غريب على الطبيعة الاوروبية، فنظم حملات الارهاب ضد المسلمين ومساجدهم.
- ماذا يجب أن يفعل المسلمون؟
أعتقد إننا نستطيع أن نجمل واجبات الانسان المسلم في أوروبا إزاء هذه المواقف في النقاط التالية:
أولاً: السعي الحثيث للحفاظ على الهوية والشخصية الاسلامية الفردية والجماعية.
ولا ريب في أن الهوية الاسلامية تشمل الجانب العقائدي، كما تشمل المنهج الاسلامي في التعامل مع المواقف الفكرية بالاضافة إلى شمولها الطبيعي للعبادات وأنماط السلوك وكذلك الجانب العاطفي.
ثانياً: السعي لتقديم النموذج الأكمل للانسان الواعي المدرك لواجبه تجاه مجتمعه وعقيدته.
ثالثاً: العمل على تفهم الموقف الاسلامي الصحيح وإعلانه للآخرين وتوضيح الموقف الاسلامي أمام الشبهات المثارة ضده.
رابعاً: تحقيق التواصل الاسلام بين كل المجموعات الاسلامية، والاحساس الكامل بآلامها وآمالها وملء الفراغات الاقتصادية والاجتماعية قدر الامكان.
خامساً: السعي لايجاد التوازن المطلوب بين مقتضيات الهوية ومتطلبات المواطنة بالشكل الذي يحقق الاستجابة لكليهما، ولن يعدم المسلم السبل الكفيلة بذلك.
بالاضافة إلى أن هناك القواعد الاسلامية الاضطرارية التي تحل الأمر لو تعقد من قبيل قواعد (الحرتج والضرر والضرورة) وغيرها.
سادساً: المساهمة الجادة في كل الخطوات الاجتماعية الايجابية، سواء على لاصعيد الوطني أو الاقليمي أو العالمي، والحذر من الخطوات السلبية التي يرفضها الاسلام، وللمسلم متسع في تجنبها.
سابعاً: المطالبة التامة والملحة بالحقوق الاجتماعية والسياسية الطبيعية، واتخاذ مختلف السبل لإعلان الصوت الاسلامي الحق.
ثامناً: الوقوف الصلب مع القضايا الاسلامية الحقة في شتى أنحاء العالم الاسلامي والانسجام الكامل مع المسؤولية الاسلامية العامة.
تاسعاً: التركيز على عملية التوعية الداخلية بأحكام الاسلام ومفاهيمه، وهذا يعني القيام بمختلف النشاطات التي تؤمن استمرار التدفق المعنوي للمعلومات إلى العقول والأذهان، مع التركيز في هذا الجانب على الناشئة والشباب، لأنهم في معرض الخطر الإعلامي المضل أو اللاأخلاقي المحطم للخشصية.
عاشراً: تأكيد حضور الاجتماعات العبادية العامة كالجمعة والعيدين والحج وأمثال ذلك.
حادي عشر: السعي الجاد والحثيث لكسب التقدم العلمي والاجتماعي المطلوب.  
بلاغ.كوم

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمو أوروبا بعد تفجيرات 11 أيلول 2001
تحامل رسمي وانفتاح شعبي     
نبيل شبيب 
ثلاث سنوات مضت على بداية «التأريخ» على الطريقة الأمريكية، لعلها تنقض مقولة فوكوياما عن نهاية التاريخ، ولكنها تعزز نبوءة هنتنغتون حول «صراع الحضارات»، بفارق جوهري بسيط هو أن تحرك آلية الصراع كان من جانب الفئة المهيمنة أمريكياً، ولم يكن «رد فعل على حدث» بل تصعيداً لتحرك سابق يوشك أن يصنع حالة حرب عالمية مستديمة، وقد نال المسلمين في الغرب من تداعياتها قسطٌ وافر، وإن اختلفت الوسائل عما يُستخدم في العراق، وأفغانستان، وفلسطين، أو في عموم الأقطار الإسلامية.     معطيات قديمة وجديدة: 
في الحديث عن أوضاع المسلمين في أوروبا ما بين 11/9/2001 و11/9/2004م، لا يصح التعميم، كالقول بازدياد العداء واستشرائه، أو اضمحلاله وزواله، كما لا يمكن وصف الأداء الإسلامي بالمقابل أنه قد تحسن عموماً أو أنه تراجع وتخلف. فعلى سبيل المثال يرمز تسييس قضية الحجاب - لاسيما في فرنسا - إلى وصول الإجراءات الرسمية إلى استهداف التزام المسلمين في بعض جوانب تطبيق دينهم مباشرة، وهذا ما لا يقتصر على الحجاب، ولا يقف عند الحدود الفرنسية، وبالمقابل تنشر هيئة «إسلام أرشيف» المعتمدة في ألمانيا رسمياً رصدَها مؤخراً لارتفاع عدد معتنقي الإسلام من ذوي الأصل الألماني إلى ثلاثة أضعاف ما كان عليه قبل عام واحد، وهذا ما يسري - على الأرجح - على غالبية الدول الأوروبية. 
ونجد - كمثال آخر- ازدياد حدة التهديدات الصادرة عن مسؤولين سياسيين بصدد ترحيل من يصفونهم «بخطباء نشر الكراهية» ويقصدون بهم فريقاً من خطباء الجمعة المغالين في أسلوبهم الخطابي الحماسي، ونجد بالمقابل أكثر من حالة تؤكّد عدم مضيّ الجهاز القضائي وراء الرغبات السياسية والاتهامات دون توفير أدلة معتبرة، وبصورة عامة يتطلب النظر في أوضاع المسلمين في أوروبا التنويه بعدد من المعطيات الأساسية، أهمها:  
- استحضار ما وصل إليه الوجود الإسلامي في أوروبا قبل تفجيرات نيويورك وواشنطن.  
- التمييز بين تعامل السلطات الرسمية مع المسلمين والتعامل الشعبي.  
- تغييب النهج الإعلامي المسيطر لبذور تطور إيجابي في أوساط الفكر والثقافة.  
- اختلاف المواقف باختلاف فئات الأعمار من عامة الأوروبيين وفي نطاق المسلمين.  
- الفارق بين فترة ما قبل حرب احتلال العراق وما بعدها.  
والواقع أن الوجود الإسلامي في أوروبا لم يعد من الناحية الكمية أو النوعية وجوداً «أجنبياً وافداً»، أو «وقتياً طارئاً»، بل بات سائر ما يرتبط به جزء من صلب قضايا المجتمعات الأوربية، ناهيك عن مكانته المحورية في معظم الدراسات المستقبلية عن التركيبة السكانية الأوروبية.  
وإذا كانت هذه الدراسات تركز على الجانب الكمّي فإن الاهتمام المتزايد من جانب صانعي القرار ينصب على الجانب النوعي للوجود الإسلامي الأوروبي، بمعنى متابعة درجة الالتزام بالإسلام هوية وتطبيقاً، ونسبة انتشارها - لاسيما على صعيد الشبيبة - وهو ما شاع وصفه في الأدبيات الإسلامية بالصحوة، وكذلك الاهتمام بسبل مواجهة هذه الظاهرة، بعد تعميم نظريات تقول: إن من يعملون على نشر هذا الالتزام وتطبيقه - بمعنى العاملين عبر التنظيمات الإسلامية في أوروبا - يوجدون بذور التطرف والتعصب والإرهاب، ومن هنا انتشار استخدام تعبير «الإسلاميين» بصيغة «الاتهام المطلق»، أو بأسلوب يتعمّد جعله تعبيراً مرادفاً لكلمة «إرهابيين»، وتغييب ما شاع في الأدبيات السياسية والإعلامية من قبل من تصنيف الإسلاميين فكراً وسلوكاً ما بين معتدلين ومتطرفين.  
الحصيلة على أرض الواقع هي القيام بعشرات المداهمات على المساجد ومراكز الجمعيات، وحظر عدد من الروابط الإسلامية، فضلاً عن محاولات الترحيل الجارية في أكثر من بلد أوروبي، هذا رغم ندرة الحالات التي وصلت إلى مستوى صدور حكم قضائي قاطع بصددها، وغلبة صدور أحكام التبرئة، أو إلغاء الإجراءات الرسمية فيما أمكن الوصول به إلى القضاء، مثل: قضية جمعية الأقصى الخيرية في ألمانيا، بل إن أشهر محاكمة شهدتها السنوات الماضية، واعتبرت الأولى ذات العلاقة بتفجيرات نيويورك وواشنطن كانت قد أسفرت في البداية عن حكم بالسجن 15 عاماً على «منير المتصدق» في مدينة هامبورغ، ولكن قررت المحكمة الدستورية العليا في هذه الأثناء بطلان الحكم، وإعادة النظر في القضية.  
إن السياسات الرسمية والأمنية وما يواكبها من حملات إعلامية باتت تستهدف محاولة إيجاد «إسلام علماني أوروبي» بعد سقوط المقولات القديمة عن الإسلام، الموروثة من العهود الكنسية والاستشراقية، وتركز هذه المحاولة على ثلاثة عناصر ترتبط بالتصورات الإسلامية:  
- أولها: نبذ كل ما يرتبط بالجهاد مع عدم إغفال الخلط المتواصل بين مفهومه الشامل ومفهوم القتال، وكذلك ما يرتبط به من مفاهيم إعداد القوة، واستخدام العنف، وغير ذلك.  
- وثانيها: أوضاع المرأة وبالتالي الأسرة المسلمة، وهو ما يرمز إليه الإطلاق المفاجئ لمعركة تسييس الحجاب.  
- وثالثها: العمل للسيطرة على وسائل توعية الشبيبة المسلمة أو «ضبطها»، ومن أبرز ما يرتبط بذلك الحملة الإعلامية والسياسية على خطباء المساجد بأسلوب تعميم الاتهامات.     الشعوب أوعى من الساسة: 
وسط هذه الأجواء تغيب عن الأذهان جوانب أخرى بالغة الأهمية أشار إليها المثال المذكور عن ارتفاع نسبة معتنقي الإسلام من ذوي الأصول الأوربية، ويكشف عنها بعض عمليات استطلاع الرأي، أو بعض المناسبات، ويمكن إجمال الحديث عنها في النقاط التالية بإيجاز:  
1- المفعول الشعبي في أوروبا لتدهور المصداقية الأمريكية منذ بداية حرب احتلال العراق، وانهيارها واقعياً عبر فضائح التعذيب.  
2- تلاقي أثر الأحداث الفلسطينية مع أثر أحداث أفغانستان والعراق على الرأي العام، وهو ما عبر عنه الاستطلاع الأوروبي المعروف عام 2003م بشأن «الخطر الأمريكي والإسرائيلي على الأمن والسلام الدوليين».  
3- اتساع نطاق الاحتكاك الشعبي - لا سيما على مستوى الشبيبة - بين المسلمين وسواهم في البلدان الأوروبية.  
4- الأثر الإيجابي لبعض المواقف الإسلامية الأوروبية عندما يتابعها الإعلام بما فيه الكفاية، كما كان مؤخراً مع إعلان النسبة العظمى من المراكز والروابط الإسلامية المطالبة بالإفراج عن الصحفيَّيْن الفرنسييْن المحتجزيْن في العراق.  
5- سلسلة الأحكام القضائية المشار إليها، المتناقضة مع مواقف السلطات مثل: تناقض تقارير العديد من منظمات حقوق الإنسان مع تلك المواقف أيضاً.  
6- يضاف إلى ذلك المفعول السياسي والإعلامي لازدياد تناقض المصالح الاقتصادية والأمنية ما بين حلفاء الأمس على جانبي المحيط الأطلسي.  
إجمالاً تشهد المجتمعات الأوربية حالياً مرحلة حافلة بالتناقض ما بين درجة العداء المتصاعد رسمياً وإعلامياًً، وهو ما يُرصد أكثر من سواه بطبيعة الحال، وبين ازدياد الانفتاح الشعبي على الإسلام والمسلمين، ووصول بعض آثاره إلى أوساط فكرية وثقافية فاعلة، وهو ما لا يُرصد أو يُتابَع بما فيه الكفاية حتى الآن.     عقبات وقصور: 
لا يصح تفسير الانفتاح الشعبي بأنه رد فعل غير منتظر على تصعيد الحملة على الإسلام والمسلمين بعد تفجيرات نيويورك وواشنطن، أو على الأقل لا يكفي هذا التفسير وحده دون العودة إلى فترة التسعينات التي شهدت تطورا ملحوظاً ليس في طبيعة الوجود الإسلامي في الغرب فقط، إنما على صعيد خارطة العمل الإسلامي أيضاً، بتحول خلاف الانتماءات إلى تعايش تعددي على طريق التكامل والتعاون، وتحول الانعزالية الناشئة لأسباب ترتبط بنشأة الوجود البشري للمسلمين ونشأة المنظمات الإسلامية إلى انفتاح تدريجي على المجتمع، وإلى تحول الاهتمام المركز بقضايا المسلمين في البلدان الإسلامية إلى الاهتمام الموازي لذلك بقضايا الحياة المعيشية للمسلمين في الدول الغربية، وكان من التطورات الملحوظة على صعيد الروابط والمراكز نشأة منظمات اتحادية بعلاقات متطورة بدرجات متفاوتة مع السلطات، ارتفع مستواها في كل من فرنسا وأسبانيا وبلجيكا بصورة خاصة، وبدأت تتحسن في بريطانيا وألمانيا ودول أخرى.  
بهذا المنظور كان التحرك الأمريكي والتحرك الرسمي الأوربي تحت عنوان الحرب ضد الإرهاب سبباً في وقوع «نكسة» في هذه المسيرة، تركت أثرها على العمل الإسلامي بوصفه الجهة المنظمة للتعبير عن المسلمين في الغرب، وظهرت ردود الفعل بصورة ملحوظة في تخفيف نسبة المواقف التقليدية من القضايا الإسلامية الساخنة، وزيادة المواقف الأقرب إلى الانسجام مع السلطات، مع ملاحظة أن ذلك كانت له بداياته الأولى قبل حدث التفجيرات، كمواقف الإدانة لاحتجاز رهائن أوروبيين في الفلبين، وتدمير تماثيل بوذية في أفغانستان، دون أن يترك هذا التحول أثراً كبيراً على قضايا تتعلق بالمسلمين في أوروبا مباشرة، كما هو الحال مع قضية الحجاب، أو تدريس الإسلام لأطفال المسلمين.  
ويبقى النقص واضحاً في القدرة على التعامل مع المعطيات الجديدة على أكثر من صعيد، ومن جوانبه:  
1- أصحاب الخبرة الطويلة في العمل الإسلامي ينشطون غالباً باللغات الإسلامية الوطنية، باستثناءات محدودة لها أسبابها اللغوية المعروفة على صعيد ذوي الأصول المغاربية والباكستانية مثلاً في كل من فرنسا وبلجيكا وبريطانيا.  
2- لا يزال عدد القادرين على التحرك من الشبيبة المسلمة التي تستخدم اللغات الأوروبية بطلاقة محدوداً نسبياً، علاوة على معاناة بعضهم من نقص في حجم المعرفة بالإسلام نفسه.  
3- تركيز المنظمات الكبيرة على علاقاتها مع السلطات ومواقفها الرسمية، وبدرجة أقل - حسب الإمكانات - بوسائل الإعلام، مقابل غياب ملحوظ على صعيد التواصل مع الجهات الفكرية والثقافية وحتى الشعبية، رغم أن التجاوب هنا يسهل التواصل، ويعد بكسب تأييد الرأي العام.  
4- افتقار المكتبة الإسلامية في بعض البلدان الأوربية إلى المراجع والمؤلفات - فضلاً عن وسائل الإعلام - باللغات الوطنية، إلى جانب المتوفر نسبياً باللغتين الفرنسية والإنجليزية.  
5- النقص الناجم عن «إهمال» قديم على صعيد إيجاد مراكز معلومات تدعم الباحثين، وشبكة علاقات عامة، ومنشآت ثقافية واجتماعية للمسلمين، إلى جانب عدم الاندماج فيما يتوفر من ذلك، وكذلك في مؤسسات المجتمع المدني في القضايا المشتركة كالبيئة، وقضايا الأسرة، وحقوق الإنسان وسواها.  
6- وأخيراً غلبة أسلوب «الدفاع» و«ردود الأفعال» مقابل افتقاد المبادرات المباشرة والفاعلة للتحرك المطلوب، إلا في حالات نادرة.   
المختار الإسلامي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

اسطنبول ليست على القارة الأوروبية    
مسعد زيتون 
بعد ما يقرب من أربعين عاماً من التردد فتحت أوروبا ذراعيها إلى تركيا ولكن بشروط ثقيلة، وتركيا التي لم تتوانى من قرع باب النادي الأوروبي باستمرار جاءها الجواب جلياً بأنها ليست جاهزة أو مؤهلة بعد لتصبح ضمن أعضائه. 
تقرير مجلس المفوضية الأوروبية الذي أوصى في 6 أكتوبر / تشرين الأول الجاري ببدء التفاوض مع تركيا من أجل انضمامها إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي؛ أقر بأن أنقرة "حققت بشكل كاف" كل المعايير السياسية المطلوبة " معايير كوبنهاجن"، إلا أنه وضع شروطاً قاسية، وحذر بأنه ليس هناك من ضمانات لانتهاء المفاوضات بدخول تركيا إلى الاتحاد التي قد تمتد لمدة طويلة من الزمن، ودون أن يحدد أيضاً تاريخاً معيناً لبدء التفاوض، وترك مسألة تحديد ذلك إلى رؤساء دول وحكومات الاتحاد الأوروبي لتقريرها في حال تمت الموافقة على هذه التوصية بنظام الأغلبية المؤهلة في اجتماعهم في ديسمبر القادم، وهذا ما يبقي تركيا واقفة على أعتاب القارة الأوروبية رغم بلوغ الإلحاح التركي درجة الاستجداء في الآونة الأخيرة. 
إشارة رومانو برودى (رئيس المفوضية الأوروبية) بأن موافقة المفوضية تعد رسالة ثقة يتم توجيهها إلى تركيا وشعبها وحكومتها اعترافاً منهم بالطموحات التاريخية لكمال آتاتورك في مشاركة أقدار وقيم أوروبا، لم تخفف من وطأة الشروط الأوروبية وفي مقدمتها إمكانية تعليق المفاوضات في حالة حدوث انتهاكات خطيرة لمبادئ الحرية وحقوق الإنسان والحريات الأساسية والديمقراطية وسلطة القانون التي يقوم عليها الاتحاد، كما وجه تقرير المفوضية الأوروبية انتقادات تتعلق بأوجه القصور في تطبيق حرية المعتقدات الدينية التي يضمنها الدستور التركي، حيث يرى بأنه لا يزال تتعرض الجاليات غير المسلمة لبعض المشاكل الخطيرة تتعلق بالهوية القانونية، وحقوق الملكية، والكهنوت، والمدارس، والإدارة الداخلية. 
وفي الوقت الذي مدح فيه التقرير الإصلاحات التي قامت بها أنقرة، ودرجة التوافق في السياسة الخارجية التركية مع توجهات الاتحاد الأوربي، نوه إلى استمرار التعذيب بالسجون، والمعتقلات، وأقسام الشرطة التركية، وحبس الصحفيين في قضايا الرأي، وحذر من احتمالات تزايد حركة الهجرة الإضافية من تركيا باتجاه الدول الأعضاء مع الانضمام، واقترح أوقات انتقالية أطول بالنسبة لحركة انتقال البشر، وبند وقائي لتفادى أي خلل كبير في أسواق العمالة داخل الاتحاد الأوروبي، بالرغم من أن ديناميكية النمو السكاني في تركيا من شأنها تحقيق التوازن بالنسبة لزيادة معدلات الشيخوخة في الاتحاد التي أظهرتها الدراسات الديمغرافية هناك.   
تركيا نموذج يحتذى:  
أشار التقرير إلى أن انضمام تركيا إلى الاتحاد الأوروبي سيكون مختلفاً عن عمليات التوسع السابقة بسبب مجموعة من العوامل المتعلقة بالحجم السكاني لتركيا، وموقعها الجغرافي، وإمكاناتها الاقتصادية والأمنية والعسكرية، ولكنه أكد أن هذه العوامل تعطي تركيا القدرة على المساهمة في الاستقرار الإقليمي والدولي، ويفهم ذلك بأنه يأتي متسقاً مع ما أطلقته بعض التقارير الصادرة عن مؤسسات أوروبية و أمريكية مؤخراً في مناقشتها مسألة انضمام تركيا إلى الاتحاد، وإبرازها للفوائد الاستراتيجية والاقتصادية والحضارية لمثل هذا الانضمام بالنسبة للمصالح الأوروبية. 
ويظهر حجم الرغبة الأوروبية في ضم تركيا ما ذكره التقرير بأن تركيا ستكون نموذجاً هاماً يحتذى لدولة ذات أغلبية مسلمة، وتعتنق في ذات الوقت المبادئ الأساسية للحرية، والديمقراطية، واحترام حقوق الإنسان، والحريات الأساسية، وسلطة القانون، وهو ما يساعد على زيادة تقارب السياسات الأوروبية مع دول الجوار لتركيا مما سيستدعي الأخذ في الاعتبار الروابط القائمة بينها وبين جيرانها، إلا أن الأمر يرتبط بصورة كبيرة بمدى استعداد الاتحاد الأوروبي ليقوم بدور كامل ونشط في مناطق معروفة بعدم الاستقرار والتوتر بما في ذلك الشرق الأوسط والقوقاز. 
ويمكن فهم هذه التوقعات في ضوء أن أوروبا باتت تشهد تحولاً ملحوظاً في مقاربتها لتركيا، فبعد أن كان معظم الأوروبيين يغلب العامل الديني، ويرفع شعار الهوية الثقافية، والتجارب التاريخية، والتهديد الديمغرافي عند الحديث عن تركيا أخذ مسار الطرح يرتبط أكثر بالتحولات الاستراتيجية الدولية بعد احتلال العراق، ورغبة القادة الأوروبيون في تعزيز ميزان القارة بالثقل التركي، سيما مع وجود اعتقاد قوي عند حزب العدالة والتنمية الحاكم بأن السبيل الصحيح لتخطي الحالة الضاغطة في الداخل هو الهروب إلى الجهة الأوروبية، ولا شك أن هذا يستوجب من تركيا أن تفي دون نقاش بالمعايير والقيم الأوروبية، على حد قول غونتر فيرهوغن (المسؤول الأوروبي عن شؤون توسيع الاتحاد)، ولا سيما بتصريحه أن على تركيا أن تختار بين القيم التركية التقليدية (أي: الإسلامية) والقيم الأوروبية، وأبرز المقاربة الأوروبية بقوله: إن القيم الأوروبية "ليست محل نقاش".   
قرار تاريخي: 
الحكومة التركية الحالية التي أنجزت من الإصلاحات السياسية المنسجمة مع الشروط الأوروبية ما لم يتحقق خلال ثمانين عاماً من تحكم النخبة العلمانية بالسلطة؛ تدرك أن حصولها على التوصية ببدء المفاوضات يعد كافياً لتعلن نصراً سياسياً وتاريخياً مؤزراً على حد قول (وزير الخارجية التركي) عبدالله غول الذي وصف القرار بأنه تاريخي، هذه الخطوة التي جاءت بعد تنازلات سياسية كبيرة وذات مغزى في الملف القبرصي، والملف الكردي؛ ستطيل على ما يبدو من أمد حكومة العدالة والتنمية المحسوبة على التوجه الإسلامي، وتعزز موقفها أمام المؤسسة العسكرية التي طالها النقد في تقرير المفوضية الأوروبية بسبب استمرارها في ممارسة نفوذها من خلال آليات غير رسمية على مجلس الأمن القومي الذي تم تعيين أول مدني لرئاسته في أغسطس/ آب الماضي. 
ولكن هذا لا يخفي ازدياد مخاوف التيار القومي التركي على وحدة الدولة وهيبتها، سيما وأنهم يقولون: إن التفاوض مع الاتحاد قد يشترط على تركيا إعادة النظر في تعريف الأقليات مستقبلاً، ويطالبها باعتبار الأكراد والعلويين أقليات لا بد من حصولها على حقوق سياسية على حد قولهم، إضافة إلى أن الباب سيكون مفتوحاً أمام قبرص اليونانية - العضو في الاتحاد الأوروبي - لإرغام تركيا على تقديم تنازلات قد تكون مؤلمة فيما يتصل بالقضية القبرصية ضمن معادلة عدم استخدامها حق الفيتو على عضوية تركيا، ولا يخفي القوميون هواجسهم بشأن تنشيط مساعي اللوبي الأرمني القوي في أوروبا للضغط على تركيا لحملها على الاعتراف بمجازر الأرمن، وهي كلها تحديات خطيرة قد تشل القدرة التركية في الوقت الراهن. 
ما يثير قلق النخب التركية هو أن تذهب بلادهم بعيداً في تماشيها مع المطالب الأوروبية من غير أن يعد ذلك كافياً بالنسبة للأوروبيين، بحيث تبقى اسطنبول خارج القارة الأوروبية إلى أجل غير مسمى، خاصة أن الاشتراطات التي طالب بها تقرير المفوضية الأوروبية جاء بعبارات مطاطة بحيث تراعي حساسيات وقلق الشعوب الأوروبية تجاه الأتراك، في الوقت التي أثارت فيه الجدل في داخل الأوساط التركية، وربما ستجد تركيا نفسها عاجزة عن الوفاء بهذه المتطلبات نظراً لحساسية ظروفها السياسية والاستراتيجية والجغرافية، وإذا قدر لتركيا أن تنال الرضا للالتحاق بالاتحاد الأوروبي فإن القبول لن يتحقق بسهولة، إذ يتعين على تركيا أن تنجح في اختبارات عديدة حتى يتبين لدول الاتحاد حسن سلوك الدولة التركية.   
المختار الإسلامي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أحداث 11 أيلول
 وثقت الصلة بين مسلمي مدينة نيويورك    
توثقت أواصر الصلة بين مسلمي مدينة نيويورك في مواجهة تمييز متزايد ضدهم بعد هجمات 11 أيلول 2001؛ ودفعهم هذا التمييز إلى البحث عن جذورهم الدينية، ونبذ خلافاتهم الطائفية واللغوية التي كانت عادة ما تثير فرقتهم، وفقاً لدراسة استغرق إعدادها ست سنوات، وبدأت جامعة كولومبيا الأمريكية في نشر نتائجها الإثنين 4/10/2004.  
وذكرت صحيفة «نيويورك تايمز» الأمريكية الثلاثاء 5/10/2004 أن مؤسسة فورد موّلت الدراسة التي تقدم أكبر نظرة شاملة حتى الآن للانتماءات الدينية والاجتماعية والسياسية لمسلمي نيويورك الذين يقدر عددهم بنحو 600 ألف مسلم، وذلك قبل وبعد 11 أيلول، في جهد بحثي شارك فيه أكثر من  عشرة باحثين أكاديميين، وأساتذة جامعيين.  
وتقوم مؤسسة فورد التي أنشئت عام 1951 بتمويل الكثير من المشروعات البحثية وغيرها في العالم، وتقول: إن من أهدافها دعم القيم الديمقراطية، والتعاون الدولي، ومكافحة الفقر والظلم، ودفع مسيرة الإنجاز البشري.  
وتم كشف بعض من نتائج الدراسة في مؤتمر يستمر يومين تنظمه «كلية الشؤون الدولية والعامة» بجامعة كولومبيا.  
وفي تصريح لصحيفة «نيويورك تايمز» نشرته الثلاثاء الماضي قال بيتر عون أستاذ الدين الإسلامي بجامعة كولومبيا: «إن المستوى العام للراحة الذي كان يحسه المسلمون تعرض لهزة عنيفة بأحداث 11 أيلول، وأصبحوا تلك الأقلية المهددة التي تُعرف بدينها أكثر من أي شيء آخر؛ وهو ما دفعها إلى البحث الجاد عن جذورها الروحية».   
التمييز والتحيز: 
وفي أعقاب 11 أيلول عانى المسلمون في أنحاء الولايات المتحدة من أشكال شتى من التمييز والتحيز تراوحت بين فقدان وظائفهم إلى تعرضهم لجرائم كراهية أفضت إلى 7 حالات وفاة على الأقل، وفقاً للجنة الأمريكية العربية لمناهضة التمييز، وأرغمت السلطات أكثر من 80 ألف شخص من أغلب الدول الإسلامية على تسجيل بياناتهم لدى وزارة الأمن الداخلي الأمريكية، وتم الشروع في إجراءات ترحيل 13 ألفاً منهم لم يتم توجيه تهمة واحدة تتعلق بالإرهاب لأي منهم.  
وكانت معاناة النساء والأطفال من المسلمين أكثر من غيرهم من ناحية التحيز الاجتماعي وفقاً للدراسة، فقد أبلغت سيدات عن تمزيق غطاء الرأس، كما عانى الأطفال من اعتداءات لفظية وبدنية من أقرانهم غير المسلمين، ويبلغ عدد الأطفال المسلمين المسجلين في المدارس العامة في المدينة نحو 102 ألف تلميذ.    الانتباه للذات المسلمة: 
ووجدت الدراسة أنه على الرغم من أن مسلمي مدينة نيويورك يتحدرون من أماكن شتى مثل تركيا وباكستان والمغرب، فإنهم أصبحوا متّحدين بعد 11 أيلول، وأجرى باحث الدكتوراه في قسم الاجتماع بجامعة كولومبيا جيسي براد فورد مقابلات مع نحو 400 مسلم في ولايات نيويورك وبوسطن وشيكاغو.  
وخلال المحاضرة التي ألقاها في المؤتمر تلا عبارات سطرها مسلم من جنوب آسيا التقى به في نيويورك تقول: «لقد حملني العالم الخارجي على زيادة التفكير في نفسي بوصفي مسلماً».  
والمسلمون من أكثر الجاليات الدينية زيادة في مدينة نيويورك، ويؤدون الصلاة في نحو 140 مسجداً بالمدينة، ولديهم 14 مدرسة إسلامية وفقاً للدراسة.  
وقال الدكتور عون: إن المسلمين من خلفيات شتى يتكتلون على نحو متزايد في ذات المؤسسات الاجتماعية والدينية والسياسية، وأضاف أنه من الشائع الآن أن نجد مساجد في نيويورك توفر الطعام والمؤونة لمسلمين من دول مختلفة، وأن الجاليات المسلمة تتعاون سياسياً بشكل متزايد.  
وأظهرت الدراسة أن الجهود المحلية لجمع الأموال والتبرعات ساعدت مساجد مدينة نيويورك على القيام بدورها، موضحة أن هذه المساجد لا تعتمد في تمويلها على مؤسسات خارجية، وفقاً لما قاله لويس عبد اللطيف كريستيلو أستاذ الأنثروبولوجي (علم الإنسان) بالجامعة،، ومنسق المشروع، وأضاف أن هذه المساجد أكثر اعتماداً على المشروعات والمؤسسات المحلية.    التغطية الإعلامية: 
كما قوّمت الدراسة التغطية الإعلامية لأخبار المسلمين الأمريكيين قبل وبعد 11 أيلول، وخلصت إلى أن التغطية السلبية لأحوال المسلمين زادت بصورة كبيرة بعد الهجمات.  
وراجعت مجموعة من الخريجين الجامعيين أكثر من 800 مقالة صحفية، علاوة على صور وتقارير تلفزيونية، ووجدوا خلال المدة الزمنية السابقة واللاحقة على الذكرى السنوية الأولى للهجمات زيادة كبيرة في المقالات التي تدل ضمناً على أن مسلمي أمريكا يؤيدون الإرهاب.  
وأوضحوا أن نسبة المقالات التي هي من هذا النوع بلغت 4% من المقالات المنشورة خلال الشهور الستة الأولى بعد 11 أيلول، لكن المعدل زاد إلى 14% بحلول الذكرى السنوية الأولى.    صورة منقوصة: 
وكشفت الدراسة أن التغطية الصحفية للعالم الإسلامي صوّرت المرأة على أنها ضحية، والرجل على أنه شخص وحشي، وتاجر حروب، وفقاً لما قالته بريجيت ناوس أستاذة العلوم السياسية بجامعة كولومبيا.  
وقالت بريجيت خلال مداخلتها في المؤتمر: «في حين أن هذه التغطية تنبثق من أحداث فعلية، فإنها ترسم صورة غير مكتملة للمسلمين، وتساهم في نشر الصورة النمطية السيئة عن المسلمين».  
وأضافت: «المشكلة أن هذه التغطية لا تعرض إلا جزءاً من الحقيقة.. نحن لا نحصل إلا على مقتطفات ورسوم ساخرة من هذا العالم، لا نحصل على الصورة كاملة».  
المختار الإسلامي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بعد قضيّة الحجاب.. 
لماذا تتخوّف أوروبا من المسلمين؟ 
التطوّر السكاني للمسلمين في أوروبا وأثره على دورهم السياسي والاجتماعي      
نبيل شبيب  
منذ سنوات لا تنقطع في أوروبا الدراسات المستقبلية حول التطوّر السكاني المنتظر، وما يمكن أن يترتّب عليه من عواقب على الصعيد الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، ورغم أنّ ازدياد نسبة المسلمين في أوروبا خلال القرن الميلادي العشرين كان ظاهرة معروفة، إلاّ أنّ الاهتمام بها لم يظهر للعيان في إطار الاهتمام بالتطوّر السكاني العام، ولكنه تنامى عموماً على ضوء ظاهرة انتشار الصحوة الإسلامية، ثمّ مع تداعيات موجة العداء للإسلام، الذي تسعى الهجمة الصهيو- أمريكية في المنطقة الإسلامية إلى تأجيجه عالمياً.  
المعطيات السكانية الأوروبية: 
أمران رئيسيان يسبّبان قلقاً كبيراً في الأوساط العلمية على مستوى الدراسات المستقبلية، وفي الأوساط السياسية على مستوى التخطيط الاقتصادي بعيد المدى في أوروبا.  
(الأمر الأول) هو أنّ عدد السكان من ذوي الأصول الأوروبية يتأرجح بين الثبات وبين التراجع كما في إسبانيا وألمانيا وإيطاليا، مقابل ارتفاع أعداد المهاجرين حديثاً، وأكثر من نصفهم مسلمون، وارتفاع نسبة ذوي الأصول غير الأوروبية من المستقرّين قديماً وأولادهم وأحفادهم في معظم البلدان الأوروبية، لا سيما فرنسا وسويسرا وبريطانيا وألمانيا.  
و(الأمر الثاني) أنّ وسطيّ الأعمار في ارتفاع مطّرد، وهو ما يعني ارتفاع نسبة المسنّين ممّن يتجاوزون مرحلة العمل والإنجاز، مقابل انخفاض نسبة فئات الأعمار من القادرين على العمل والإنجاز، بما في ذلك أصحاب الاختصاصات والكفاءات. 
هذه الصورة الإجمالية التي توصف بانقلابِ هرمِ فئاتِ الأعمار تعزّزها التفاصيل من خلال الأرقام، التي تتفاوت جزئياً على حسب المنطلقات المعتمدة في الدراسات المستقبلية، والمعتمد هنا هو دراسات الأمم المتحدة، ومنظمة التعاون الاقتصادي والتنمية للدول الصناعية، وعدد من المعاهد الوطنية المتخصصة في البلدان الأوروبية، وجميعها يشير إلى نتائج هذا التطوّر التي بدأت بوادرها بالظهور منذ الآن، ومن المفروض أن تصل إلى مستوى (الخطورة) مع حلول عام 2010، بينما تصل التنبؤات بعيدة المدى إلى عام 2050. 
انخفاض نسبة المواليد في أوروبا عموماً ظاهرة ثابتة منذ نهاية الحرب العالمية الثانية، وقد وصلت هذه النسبة إلى 18 طفل لكل ألف نسمة عام 1960، ثم تابعت هبوطها إلى 10 أطفال لكل ألف نسمة عام 2000، وتجاوز عددُ الوفيات السنوي عددَ المواليد في بلدان عديدة كإسبانيا وإيطاليا وألمانيا، ولم يعد يعوّض عن ذلك إلا حركة الهجرة إلى البلدان الأوروبية ولكن جزئياً فقط.  
وتضع الدراسات المستقبلية سلسلة من الاحتمالات لتحديد المعالم العامّة للتطوّر السكاني المنتظر، وقد يصل بعضها إلى صور (مرعبة) للأوروبيين، ولكنّ أهونها شأناً أو أكثرها (تفاؤلاً) يقول: إنّ عدد سكان ألمانيا على سبيل المثال، يمكن أن يهبط من حوالي 80 مليوناً في الوقت الحاضر إلى 62 مليوناً عام 2050، وهذا ما يسري على العدد الأكبر من البلدان الأوروبية الأخرى، وقد سبقت إسبانيا وإيطاليا سواهما على هذا الصعيد، وترى هذه الدراسات أنّ هذا التطوّر سيؤدّي إلى انخفاض نسبة العاملين بمعدّل 40 في المائة، وارتفاع نسبة المسنّين بنسبة 25 في المائة، وإذا أرادت ألمانيا الأكبر من حيث عدد السكان إعادة هذه المعادلة الاجتماعية إلى مجراها الطبيعي وجب عليها فتح حدودها أمام ما لا يقلّ عن 485 ألف مهاجر سنوياً، أي 35 مليوناً حتى عام 2050، ويسري شبيه ذلك على البلدان الأخرى بما يعادل 114 ألفاً سنوياً لبريطانيا، و99 ألفاً لفرنسا وهكذا.. بينما تصل الدراسات المستقبلية الأكثر تشاؤماً إلى توقّعات تقول إنّ 80 في المائة من السكان سيصبحون آنذاك من غير ذوي الأصول الأوروبية. 
وقد بدأ هذا الخلل بالظهور في البلدان الأوروبية مع انتشار سلسلة من الظواهر الاجتماعية عناوينها: تفكّك الأسرة، والعزوف عن الزواج المبكّر، ثم العزوف عن الزواج أصلاً، والعزوف عن الأطفال، ولم يغيّر شيئاً من ذلك ما صدر من قوانين، وما تقرّر من إجراءات مالية لتشجيع الإنجاب وتربية الأطفال بصورة خاصة، ولكنّ معظمها من الإجراءات التي تعالج النتائج، مثل السؤال عن تمكين المرأة من العمل رغم عطلة فترة الإنجاب، وتربية صغار الأطفال، أو نشر المزيد من دُور حضانة الأطفال بسبب غياب الأبوين عن المنزل في النهار، وبقيت التصوّرات الرئيسية ذات العلاقة بتكوين الأسرة وموقعها من المجتمع دون تغيير. 
القلق المستقبلي صادر في الدرجة الأولى عن إدراك ما يعنيه هذا التطوّر المعكوس في الهرم السكاني على الأوضاع الاقتصادية، وتقدّر الدراسات المستقبلية أن يتضمّن ذلك انخفاضَ مستوى الرفاهية بما لا يقل عن 18%، وأن يصبح الفرد الواحد مسؤولاً عن تأمين الاحتياجات المعيشية لثلاثة أفراد من المسنين والأطفال، وربّما كان البحث عن (قوى عاملة أوروبية) من أسباب اتخاذ القرار منذ سنوات عديدة بتعجيل توسعة الاتحاد الأوروبي شرقاً، غير أنّ الدراسات المستقبلية الشاملة للقارة الأوروبية في هذه الأثناء تؤكّد أنّ هذا لن يغيّر كثيراً من التطوّر السكاني الآخذ مجراه، فالوضع في البلدان الأوروبية الشرقية لا يختلف كثيراً عنه في البلدان الأوروبية الغربية، وكما أنّ ألمانيا ستشهد بدايات النقص الحادّ في نسبة العاملين إلى نسبة غير العاملين عام 2010، كذلك يُنتظر أن تشهد بولندا المجاورة ذلك في العام نفسه، علماً بأنّها أكبر البلدان المقرّر انضمامها للاتحاد الأوروبي من حيث عدد السكان.  
الدولة الوحيدة التي إذا تمّ انضمامها إلى الاتحاد يمكن أن تساهم جزئياً في تعديل الأرقام المذكورة هي تركيا، وهنا تطرح نفسها مسألة أن تركيا ستكون بذلك أوّل دولة بغالبية إسلامية سكانية داخل الاتحاد، وفي الوقت نفسه ستكون الدولة المرشحة لتحتلّ المرتبة الأولى بين الدول الأعضاء من حيث عدد السكان خلال سنوات معدودة.   
المعطيات السكانية للمسلمين في أوروبا: 
شهد النصف الثاني من القرن الميلادي العشرين تحوّلاً جذرياً على صعيد أعداد المسلمين وفئاتهم وطبيعة ارتباطهم بالمجتمعات الأوروبية (انظر لكاتب هذه السطور دراسة حول الموضوع على العنوان الشبكي: الوجود الإسلامي في ألمانيا عبر القرن الميلادي العشرين، كنموذج على أوضاع المسلمين في أوروبا عموماً)، ومن أبرز معالم هذا التحوّل: 
1- نسبة المسلمين من ذوي الأصول الأوروبية في ارتفاع متسارع، ورغم عدم وجود إحصاءات دقيقة فالمرجّح أنّهم يعدّون الملايين، علاوة على 12 مليوناً في منطقة البلقان (ألبانيا، والبوسنة والهرسك، وكوسوفا، ورومانيا، وصربيا، وكرواتيا، وسلوفينيا).  
2- نسبة ما يوصف بالجيل الثاني والثالث من مواليد المهاجرين - ومعظمهم مسلمون - في الخمسينات والستينات الميلادية إلى أوروبا، في ارتفاع مستمرّ أيضاً، ومعظمهم من المتجنّسين أو المستقرّين في أوروبا، وأصبحت معدّلات وجودهم في المدارس الابتدائية والثانوية أعلى من معدّلات عموم المهاجرين بالنسبة إلى السكان، وهو ما يشير إلى أنّهم سيشكّلون النسبة الأكبر من القوى العاملة ذات المؤهلات في غضون جيل واحد. 
3- كان انتشار الصحوة الإسلامية في أوساط المسلمين في أوروبا خلال الربع الأخير من القرن الميلادي العشرين شبيهاً بما شهدته البلدان الإسلامية، كما تشهد ظاهرة انتشار المساجد والمصليّات وامتلائها، وظاهرة انتشار الحجاب.  
4- المشاركة في الحياة السياسية والاقتصادية والثقافية من جانب المسلمين في الدول الأوروبية تتجاوز تدريجياً مرحلة البذور الأولى، وإن بقيت محدودة الأثر حتى الآن لأسباب عديدة لا يسمح المجال هنا للتفصيل فيها. 
وكان من الملاحظ أنّ ما ينشر عن وجود المسلمين في أوروبا من معلومات وأرقام بقي باستمرار أقرب إلى التهوين من شأنه، فكان يقال مثلاً: إنّ عدد المسلمين في ألمانيا في حدود مليونين، وبقيت وسائل الإعلام تتداول هذا الرقم سنوات عديدة دون تعديل، ثمّ نُشر قبل عامين إنّه تجاوز ثلاثة ملايين، وما يزال هذا الرقم ساري المفعول، والأرجح أنّ العدد يربو على أربعة ملايين أو خمسة في المائة من السكان، وترجّح بعض المصادر أن يكون عدد المسلمين في فرنسا ضعفَ ما يقال رسمياً وهو ستة في المائة من السكان، ويسري شبيه ذلك على بلدان أخرى، وفي سائر الأحوال يبقى ثابتاً أنّ عدد المسلمين في ارتفاع مطّرد، وأنّ تقدير مجموع عددهم في القارة الأوروبية - دون روسيا - بأكثر من 35 مليوناً، لا يُعتبر مبالغاً فيه، ومع ملاحظة ارتفاع نسبة المواليد المسلمين بالمقارنة مع المعدّل الوسطي، يمكن تصوّر ما تعنيه التنبّؤات السكانية المذكورة آنفاً، بشأن ما سيكون عليه وضع المسلمين عدداً وشَغْلاً لمواقع الإنتاج في عام 2010 أو في عام 2050.    
مخاوف مستقبلية: 
شهدت بعض البلدان الأوروبية تطوّراً ملحوظاً في التعامل مع المسلمين انطوى على جوانب إيجابية نسبياً كما في بلجيكا وإسبانيا، أو اتخذ صبغة تعامل (واقعي) كما في ألمانيا، بينما تأرجح بين الإيجابيات والسلبيات - غالباً نتيجة تبدّل الاتجاه الحاكم - كما في فرنسا، وغلب الجانب السلبي عليه كما في هولندا، ومع تجنّب التفاصيل يمكن النظر فيما يُتوقّع بشأن تطوّر وضع المسلمين في أوروبا على خلفية تطوّرها السكاني بالتركيز على عدد من المحاور الرئيسية، في مقدّمتها: 
1- المخاوف من الاضطهاد الديني: 
أثارت فرنسا على وجه التخصيص هذه المخاوف، بعد انتقالها إلى مستوى استصدار التشريعات القانونية للحدّ من الحريّة الدينية للمسلمات المحجبات، وهو تحرّك ينطوي على حرمانهنّ من المشاركة الفعّالة في الحياة العامة، عن طريق تقييد حق (التعليم) و(العمل) بهذه الوسيلة، هذا مع ملاحظة أنّ التقنين الجديد يستهدف ممارسة الضغوط فيما يتجاوز حدود الحجاب، بمعنى غطاء الرأس - كما يسمّونه - فهو يتضمّن مثلاً رفض الطلبات الخاصة بالمسلمين والمسلمات فيما يتعلّق بدروس الرياضة، أو السباحة، أو أن تقوم طبيية على معالجة امرأة مسلمة.. وهكذا.  
صحيح أنّ هذا (الاضطهاد الديني) صادر عن نظرة علمانية أصولية متشدّدة لا تشمل سائر أوروبا، ولكن من شأنها أن تنشر أجواء تشجّع على الاعتداء العنصري بسبب الديانة، وأن تسبّب من ردود الأفعال السلبية التي يترتب بعضها على بعضها الآخر ما لم يتمكّن المسلمون من مواجهة الخطوة الفرنسية الأولى في هذا الاتجاه، مواجهة منظمة ومدروسة فعّالة. 
2- المخاوف من الاضطهاد السياسي: 
ما يسمّى (الحرب على الإرهاب) وفق التصوّرات الصهيو - أمريكية وانعكاساته على أوروبا يثير المخاوف من اتخاذ ذلك مدخلاً أو ذريعة لفرض قيود تضيّق الخناق على عموم المسلمين في أوروبا، بغضّ النظر عن نموّ نسبهم السكانية، وبغضّ النظر عن حقيقة ما تتطلّبه ( مكافحة الإرهاب ) الحقيقي أو المزعوم من إجراءات على أرض الواقع، ولا غنى في هذا الميدان عن أن يسعى المسلمون لتعويض النقص الكبير بصدد غيابهم عن ميدان التأثير السياسي موقفاً فعّالاً وتنظيماً يراعي المعطيات المتوفرة في كل بلد أوروبي على حدة، وينطلق من واقع الوجود البشري الإسلامي كجزء من المجتمع الأوروبي بما يشمل التعامل مع مختلف القضايا السياسية بدلاً من الاقتصار على التفاعل مع قضايا إسلامية ساخنة في المنطقة الإسلامية، ويبدو أنّ هذا المنطلق هو المرشّح للانتشار في صفوف المسلمين في أوروبا، جنباً إلى جنب مع ارتفاع نسبة ذوي الأصول الأوروبية والمواليد في أوروبا بالمقارنة مع نسبة المهاجرين إلى أوروبا. 
3- المخاوف من العداء اليميني المتطرّف: 
يقوم التطرّف اليميني الأوروبي على العداء للأجانب عموماً، وليس للمسلمين على وجه التخصيص، وإن كان نصيبهم منه هو الأكبر، نظراً إلى أنّهم هم الفئة الأكثر تميّزاً بمظهرها عن عموم مجتمع الأوروبيين، وهذا بغض النظر عن كون المسلم أوروبي الأصل أو متجنّساً، على أنّ مواجهة مشكلة عداء التطرّف اليميني الأوروبي تمثل مشكلة مشتركة جامعة لغالبية الأوروبيين، وبقدر ما يتعامل المسلمون معها على هذا الأساس يساهمون في مواجهة هذا العداء بصورة فعّالة وإيجابية. 
4- بوابة التأثير الإيجابي عبر العمل والاقتصاد: 
لا تزال الغالبية الأكبر للمسملين في أوروبا تنتمي إلى الفئات الأضعف اجتماعياً واقتصادياً، وإن بدأت نسبة أصحاب العمل ترتفع بين المسلمين تدريجياً، على أنّ سائر المخططات التي تُبحث حالياً لمواجهة مشكلات التطوّر السكاني في المستقبل بما في ذلك الجوانب الاقتصادية الإنتاجية والتأمينات الاجتماعية تؤكّد استحالة تجاوز الطاقة السكانية من المسلمين داخل أوروبا، فضلاً عن الحاجة إلى جلب المزيد من عامّة المهاجرين ومن الكفاءات المتخصصة أيضاً، وهذا ما يمكن أن يعطي الوجود الإسلامي البشري في أوروبا خلال جيل واحد صورة أخرى أكبر تأثيراً على المجتمع الأوروبي وصناعة القرار فيه.   
خاتمة: 
لعلّ النقص الأكبر الذي يتطلّب من المسلمين في أوروبا العمل على تلافيه بالسرعة الممكنة هو ما يرتبط بالإسهام المباشر - من المنطلق الإسلامي - في الحياة الفكرية والثقافية، وفي النشاطات الاجتماعية والفنية عموماً على الأصعدة الشعبية، وفي إطار ما يسمّى (النخبة). 
إنّ نشأة الوجود الإسلامي البشري في أوروبا خلال القرن الميلادي العشرين مع غلبة عنصر التميّز والانغلاق بالمقارنة مع الحوار والانفتاح كان أحد أسباب (رئيسية) ثلاثة من وراء غياب التأثير على الحياة الثقافية والإعلامية وكذلك السياسية في أوروبا، وكان السبب الثاني أنّ مرحلة السبعينات الميلادية الماضية أوجدت جيلاً أوروبياً معادياً للإسلام نتيجة الجهل، ونتيجة قدر كبير من الانحراف والافتراء في مناهج التعليم ومضامين الإعلام في سائر ما يتعلّق بالإسلام والمسلمين، ويضاف إلى ذلك السبب الثالث المتمثّل في أنّ النسبة الأكبر من المسلمين القادمين إلى أوروبا قبل جيل أو جيلين كانت بعيدة أصلاً عن الإسلام فضلاً عن التعريف به، وأقرب إلى العلمانية التي سيطرت في حينه على (توجيه) غالبية البلدان الإسلامية، فكانت تلك الغالبية أقرب إلى التلقّي فالذوبان في المجتمع الغربي من قربها إلى تشكيل فئات إسلامية متفاعلة مع المجتمع من حولها، بغضّ النظر عن درجة اندماجها فيه. 
إنّ إثبات وجود المسلمين على المستوى الفكري والثقافي والإعلامي والاجتماعي بسلوك نهج معتدل يحافظ على المنطلقات الإسلامية، ويوجِد لها مكانها الطبيعي داخل المجتمع الأوروبي مهمّة عسيرة، ولكنها قابلة للتحقيق بقدر ما تتكاتف الجهود عليها، وتمكّن الأوساط الإسلامية نفسها من كبح جماح ما يشذّ عن النهج المشترك، ويشوّش عليه، لاسيّما وأنّ فرص التواصل مع المجتمع الأوروبي بما في ذلك الأوساط الفكرية والثقافية والدينية الأخرى فيه أصبحت أكبر بكثير ممّا كانت عليه قبل انطلاق الموجة الأخيرة من الهجمة الصهيو - أمريكية على المنطقة الإسلامية خصوصاً، وبما يوجّه الضربات المباشرة لروح التعدّد الحضاري والثقافي على مستوى الأسرة البشرية عموماً، وبالتالي يولّد الردّ عليها داخل نطاق المجتمعات الغربية نفسها.    
المختار الإسلامي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمو فنلندا     
مفكرة الإسلام: ونحن نجوب بقاع الأرض لنتفقد أحوال إخواننا من المسلمين الذين يعيشون بعيدًا عن ديار الإسلام اليوم نشد رحالنا إلى إحدى دول أوروبا الإسكندنافية, إنها فنلندا, والتي تسمى بالبلد الأخضر؛ وذلك لكثرة الغابات والبحيرات بها, هنا في تلك البلاد التي أبدع الخالق صنعها سنضع رحالنا لنرى كيف يعيش المسلمون في تلك الديار, التي تعتبر من أولى الدول الأوربية التي منحت المرأة حقها في الحياة السياسة.. تُرى ما الحقوق التي منحت للمسلمين هناك؟!   
فنلندا:  
·    إجمالي عدد السكان: 5.211.311 ملايين نسمة.  
·    عدد المسلمين: حوالي 100 ألف.  
·    الديانة: 85.5% يدينون بالمسيحية بمذاهبها المختلفة, 14% بدون ديانة, حوالي 0.5% يدينون بالإسلام واليهودية.    
المسلمون الأوائل من التتر الفنلنديون هم أقدم أقلية مسلمة في فنلندا وفي دول اسكندنافيا كلها, وهم شعب من الشعوب التركية الذين يعتنقون الدين الإسلامي وعددهم حوالي 800-1000، وترجع أصولهم التاريخية إلى تركيا, ولغتهم تنتمي لمجموعة اللغات التركية، وهم يشكلون أقلية متماسكة دينيًا وثقافيًا ولغويًا.   
خلال السنوات الأولى من دخول فنلندا تحت حكم قياصرة الروس عام 1809, تم جلب التتر من قبل الجيش الروسي لبناء قلعة 'بومارسوند' على البر, وقلعتيْ 'سومنلينا/ سفيبورج' على جزيرة مقابل سواحل هلسنكي, وبعد ذلك عاد أغلبيتهم إلى روسيا, وبالنسبة للأفراد الذين لم يعودوا, فتشهد المقبرة الإسلامية في بومارسوند على وجودهم في فنلندا.   
أجداد التتر الحاليين - الذين يشكلون أساس المجتمع التقليدي - كانوا حوالي 1000 من التجار التتريين الذين قدموا من روسيا بنهاية القرن التاسع عشر - أتوا إلى فنلندا خلال أعوام 1870 - سبعينيات القرن التاسع عشر - إلى منتصف العشرينيات من القرن العشرين من مجموعة من 20 قرية في إقليم 'سرجاتش' على نهر الفولجا إلى الجنوب الشرقي من 'نزني - نوفجورود'، والتي كان يطلق عليه سابقًا بإقليم جوركي, غالبيتهم كانوا مزارعين, ولكنهم استقروا في فنلندا كتجار يتاجرون في الفراء والمنسوجات, واختاروا في البداية السكنى في هلسنكي والمناطق المحيطة بها.   
وفي عام 1925 تأسس أول مجمع إسلامي فنلندي تتري بشكل رسمي, وكانت فنلندا بذلك أول دولة أوروبية غربية تعترف رسميًا بمجمع إسلامي, وذلك تأكيدًا على مبدأ حرية العقيدة الذي تم تبنيه في عام1922، واليوم المجمع يتبعه مساجد في هلسنكي وفي مناطق أخرى.  
وقد أنشأ التتر مجمعًا آخر تم تأسيسه في تامبر عام 1943، ولكن المسلمين من غير الأصول التترية لا يمكنهم أن يحصلوا على عضوية المجمع الإسلامي الفنلندي, كما توجد المقابر الإسلامية التترية في 'هلسنكي - توركو - تامبر'.   
كما أن المدرسة التترية تقدم دراسات إضافية في العطلات وبعد ساعات الدراسة, كالدروس المنتظمة في اللغة والحضارة التترية والدين والتاريخ باللغة التترية كلغة للتدريس, كما أن هناك حضانة ودورات صيفية في مركز التدريب التتري بالقرب من العاصمة هلسنكي.   
ومن المعلوم أن أغلبية التتر المسلمين يعيشون في إقليم هلسنكي منذ الثمانينيات، وكان عدد المسلمين حوالي 900 نسمة أغلبهم يوجد في هلسنكي, وكانوا يجدون صعوبة في إدارة جميع المؤسسات التي تحتاجها مجموعة اجتماعية لقلة عددهم.   
الآن ومنذ بداية التسعينيات شهدت فنلندا هجرة اللاجئين من دول إسلامية زادوا المجتمع الإسلامي في فنلندا, ومن أجل ذلك تأسست الرابطة الإسلامية في فبراير عام 1978م, وكانت حينها تضم حوالي 200 عضو أغلبهم من العرب, وقد اعترفت الحكومة الفنلندية بالرابطة كإحدى الهيئات الدينية, وكان ذلك عام 1987م.   
وهناك أيضًا الجمعية الإسلامية في 'تامبري', ولكنها ذات نشاط محدود, حيث تقام بها صلاة الجمعة والتراويح في رمضان, ويلتقي فيها المسلمون في بعض الأوقات, وقلما يأتيها الدعاة إلا من زيارة شهرية لإمام مسجد من هلسنكي العاصمة.   
ومما يؤسف له أن حال المسلمين في تلك المقاطعة يدعو إلى مزيد من الاهتمام, حيث إن هناك ضعفًا بالتمسك بالدين الإسلامي وتعاليمه, فالبعض منهم يصلّون والبعض الآخر يختلطون بالفنلنديين من غير المسلمين ويتزوجون منهم, بل والأدهى من ذلك أن الشابات المسلمات يتزوجن من فنلنديين غير مسلمين .   
ولكن الصورة ليست كلها قاتمة, فالمسلمين في فنلندا تزايدوا من حوالي 1000 نسمة عام 1990 إلى عدد بين 15- 20 ألفاً بحلول عام 1999, حتى وصل عددهم إلى 100.000 حاليًا.    
وقد استقبلت فنلندا لاجئين عددهم 17600 بين عام 1973- 1999, من دول أبرزها روسيا والعراق وإيران والصومال, أما عن الصوماليين فقد اختارتهم المفوضية العليا لشئون اللاجئين التابعة للأمم المتحدة وبدءوا الهجرة عام 1991 ليصلوا إلى حوالي 5000 في عام 2002, كما أن هناك لاجئين من يوغوسلافيا السابقة والأكراد من الشرق الأوسط.     
وقد فاقت فنلندا الدول الأوروبية في تزايد طلبات اللجوء, والتي تزيد من 1000- 3000 سنويًا لتفوق الدانمارك التي تتمتع بتاريخ طويل مع طالبي اللجوء.     
وفي عام 1996 اتحدت تلك المجموعات لتؤسس اتحاد الجمعيات والمنظمات الإسلامية في فنلندا, وأغلبية المساجد في فنلندا تخضع لإدارة الاتحاد, ويهدف للحفاظ على الإسلام وتقاليده وتطوير تعاون مرن بين المسلمين والمسئولين الخارجيين والمعاهد.    
ويقدر عدد الأفراد الذين تحولوا للإسلام أخيرًا إلى 200 فرد, والغالبية العظمى من هذا العدد من النساء اللاتي تحولن للدين الإسلامي عقب زواجهن من مسلمين.    
وتم نشر ترجمة جديدة باللغة الفنلندية لمعاني القرآن عام 1995, وتم إعدادها بواسطة أحد الفنلنديين من النصارى الدارسين للغة والحضارة العربية, والذي نشر مؤخرًا تقديمًا للقرآن باللغة الفنلندية.    
ومما يؤسف له أن المسلمين في فنلندا تأثروا تأثرًا كبيرًا بما حدث في الحادي عشر من سبتمبر, حيث جعلهم هذا الحادث أكثر حذرًا, فالعديد من النساء المسلمات يفضلن البقاء في منازلهن مساءً, كما قلّت زياراتهن للمساجد والنوادي والتجمعات النسائية؛ لأن الناس يخافون من الوجود خارج المنزل مساءً، كما خلعت بعض النساء الحجاب وبعض المسلمين غيروا العلامات التي تحمل أسماءهم على الأبواب الخارجية، كما أن العثور على سكن وعمل أصبح أكثر صعوبة.    
أي أن حياة المسلمين قد تغيرت وأصبحت أكثر صعوبة بالرغم من أنهم يعيشون في سعة من العيش, وهذه إحدى مآسي المسلمين في بلاد الكفر, وذلك لقلة الدعوة والدعاة, فهلا نظرنا بعين الاهتمام بأمور المسلمين كما أمرنا حبيبنا ونبينا وقدوتنا محمد صلى الله عيه وسلم, ويكون ذلك جزءًا من نصرتنا له عليه الصلاة والسلام.  
ومع إخوة آخرين في بلد آخر في إحدى بقاع العالم نلتقي مرة أخرى إن شاء الله.   
islammemo

----------


## أبو عبد الله

فوبيا الإرهاب وفوبيا الأمن وفوبيا للمسلمين!!     
هاني عسل 
إذا كان البعض يزعم أن المسلمين في الولايات المتحدة ودول غرب أوروبا سواء من أبناء هذه الدول أو من المهاجرين يتمتعون بحقوق سياسية واجتماعية ربما لا يجدون مثلها في الدول التي جاؤوا منها، أو في الدول الإسلامية بصفة خاصة؛ فإن (فوبيا) الإرهاب التي أصابت العقل الغربي وصنَّاع السياسة الخارجية والأمنية في العالم الغربي باتت تهدد المواطن أو المهاجر المسلم في حياته اليومية، حيث بات هدفاً سهلاً وجاهزاً للاعتقال والخضوع للتحقيقات بدعوى الاشتباه في صلاته بما يسمى بـ (الإرهاب الإسلامي) والتنظيمات المرتبطة به، أو على الأقل بات ينظر إليه داخل مجتمعه نظرة (المشبوه) دائماً بحكم أنه مسلم، بغض النظر عن درجة اعتداله الديني.  
فعلى الرغم من أن الخطاب السياسي الغربي حريص دائماً على تكرار نغمة (عدم جواز الربط بين الإسلام والإرهاب) فإن الأحداث التي تجري على أرض الواقع منذ هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001  بالولايات المتحدة تؤكِّد أن هذه العبارة لا تقال إلا للاستهلاك الدبلوماسي فقط! حيث تتنافى مع السياسات الأمنية الداخلية التي تجاوزت في كثير من الأحيان حاجز اعتقال بعض المشتبه فيهم من المسلمين الأمريكيين أو المهاجرين المسلمين إلى حد سقوط بعض رجال الدين، أو وسائل الإعلام في منزلق التحرش بالإسلام كدين وحضارة، تعقبها عبارات الاعتذار والتهوين على مضض من قبل رجال السياسة، ويتزامن ذلك مع احتلال لأفغانستان والعراق، ودعم متواصل للسياسات الإسرائيلية ضد الفلسطينيين، وفرض مبادرات إصلاحية على دول الشرق الأوسط؛ مما يزيد يوماً بعد آخر من اتساع الفجوة بين الغرب وبين ما يسمى بـ (الإسلام المعتدل)؛ فما بالك بمن يتبنى تفسيرات أخرى للإسلام الأكثر تشدداً!  
وهناك إحصائيات حول أعداد المعتقلين في معتقل جوانتانامو، أو أولئك الذين يخضعون لاستجوابات على يد السلطات الأمريكية، ولكن من الصعب بطبيعة الحال توافر إحصائيات محددة عن حجم المضايقات التي يتعرض لها أبناء الجاليات الإسلامية في الولايات المتحدة، فهي أمور لا تقاس ولكنها محسوسة، بل إن المسافرين إلى الأراضي الأمريكية في السنوات الثلاث الأخيرة سواء من الطلبة، أو رجال الأعمال، أو من أصحاب المهن المتخصصة، أو حتى السائحين؛ باتوا يشعرون بإجراءات تضييقية كثيرة ضدهم سواء عند محاولتهم الحصول على تأشيرات الدخول، أو عند ركوب الطائرات التي تقلهم إلى هذه الدول، وانتهاءً بإجراءات دخولهم المطارات. 
والهجمات الانتحارية التي شهدتها العاصمة الإسبانية مدريد قبل فترة، والتهديدات التي أطلقها أيمن الظواهري الرجل الثاني في تنظيم القاعدة، وبيانات التهديد والوعيد ضد دول أوروبية أخرى والصادرة عن جماعات متصلة بالقاعدة، أو متعاطفة معها، أو حتى عن جهات مجهولة؛ نقلت هذا الإحساس المرضي بالخوف من كل ما هو مسلم إلى دول أوروبية عديدة ظلت إلى فترة قريبة توفر معاملة لائقة لأبناء الجاليات المسلمة لديه.  
ولكن المشكلة أن الإجراءات المشددة الناتجة عن هذا الهاجس الأمني لم تمنع أي هجمات، وتبدو إلى الآن غير قادرة على إزالة الإحساس بالخطر لدى الشعوب الغربية، ولم تجد الشعوب الإسلامية في هذا الإحساس بالخوف مبرراً كافياً لما يرونه من سياسات أمريكية يعتبرونها معادية لهم، رغم اتفاقهم في الإجماع على أهمية محاربة الإرهاب، ومنع وصول أسلحة الدمار الشامل إلى أيدي الإرهابيين، بل على عدم إتاحة الفرصة أمام التيار الديني الذي يوصف بالتشدد في تولي مقاليد الأمور في مختلف دول المنطقة.  
وإذا كانت هذه الفجوة في طريقها إلى مزيد من الاتساع لدرجة أن بدأنا نشهد تدخلات من طرف في صميم عقيدة الطرف الآخر، فإن العمل على تضييق هذه الفجوة لا يمكن إلا أن يتم عبر تحركات في الاتجاهين من أجل تقريب وجهات النظر:  الأول: هو ضرورة تبني لغة خطاب إسلامي موحَّدة يتحدث بها كل المسلمين في الدول الإسلامية تماماً مثلما يتحدث بها أبناء الجاليات الإسلامية المقيمون في الخارج، أو المسلمون من أبناء الدول الغربية،  بدلاً من هذا التضارب الصارخ في التاويلات والتفسيرات الفقهيه لشتَّى أمور الدين، كذلك الذي حدث عند طرح مشكلة الحجاب، والتساؤلات التي ثارت عمّا إذا كان فرضاً أم رمزاً، وهو ما دفع السلطات الفرنسية إلى التعامل معه على أنه رمز ديني وذلك لأنها وجدت من مرجعيات إسلامية هناك وفي المنطقة هنا هذا التفسير.  
والاتجاه الثاني: يجب أن يكون من جانب صانعي السياسات الخارجية في الدول الغربية - وخصوصاً الولايات المتحدة - حيث بدا واضحاً أن الإرهاب ورفضه أمر متفق عليه، لا يهدد ولا يضرب بدون سبب أو لمجرد اللهو ببعض الأسلحة والمتفجرات، وإنما يأتي انعكاساً صريحاً لسياسات غير متوازنة على الإطلاق تتبعها الإدارة الأمريكية - وخصوصاً الإدارة الحالية - تجاه الصراع العربي - الإسرائيلي؛ تولد حجماً كبيراً من الكراهية بين شعوب المنطقة، التي تعاني أصلاً من مشكلات اقتصادية واجتماعية وسياسية طاحنة، والدليل على ذلك أن القاعدة بررت هجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر بما كان يتعرض له الفلسطينيون خلال انتفاضة الأقصى، كما كانت هناك علاقة واضحة بين استهداف قطارات مدريد وبين إسهام القوات الإسبانية في تحالف الحرب ضد العراق.  
المختار الإسلامي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإرساليات التنصيرية حملات صليبية جديدة      
 مفكرة الإسلام : ادعت وسائل الإعلام المختلفة في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها نهاية الحروب الصليبية، وارتفعت الأصوات تدعو المسيحيين بالاعتذار والمصالحة مع المسلمين, وقد فرح كثير من المسلمين المخدوعين بتلك الشعارات الرنانة, ولكن للأسف فإن الحقيقة المرة التي يجب أن نعيها أن الحروب الصليبية التي استهدفت المسلمين في الماضي وكان هدفها الفتك بهم مازالت مستمرة, ولكنها ارتدت ثوبًا جديدًا متمثلاً في البعثات أو الإرساليات التنصيرية المصدرة من الغرب إلى جميع أنحاء العالم وخاصة العالم الإسلامي, وأصبحت أشد  خطورة وتأثيرًا من العمليات العسكرية. 
          ولقد كون الغرب الصليبي جيوشًا جديدة متمثلة في تلك البعثات المتوالية إلى شتى أنحاء المعمورة وبخاصة البلاد الإسلامية أو من بها من المسلمين, وذلك بهدف محاولة تنصير المسلمين وتشويه صورة الإسلام في أذهانهم, وكذلك العمل على تمزيق العقيدة في قلوبهم راصدًا لهذا الهدف مبالغ طائلة ومغلفًا ذلك الهدف بنشر العلم والأعمال الإنسانية الخيرية.  
          ولقد كانت البداية الحقيقية الفعالة في إرساء حركة التنصير داخل البلاد الإسلامية بعد ضعف الخلافة العثمانية حيث أوفدت البعثات الأمريكية إلى بلاد الشام ثم إلى مصر, وبعد ذلك عملت تلك البعثات على التغلغل في أعماق العالم الإسلامي متبعة كافة الخدع والأساليب الخبيثة للوصول إلى غايتها المنشودة. 
كما عملت تلك الإرساليات على توثيق الصلات بين أعضاء البعثات وعامة الناس في البلاد الإسلامية لتقديم مبادئ التنصير في شكل مقبول كما كثفت نشراتها ودورياتها التي تخدم أهدافها التنصيرية, كما أصدرت عدة مجلات منها 'العالم الإسلامي اليوم' وغيرها, وكذلك قامت بإنشاء عدة كنائس تروج لأفكار وعقائد النصرانية, كما أنشأت معاهد وجامعات لنفس الهدف.  
لذلك تعتبر الإرساليات التنصيرية حروبًا صليبية جديدة بل هي أشد فتكًا, وذلك لأن التنصير لا يجرح عضوًا بضربة سيف وإنما يبدد الهوية الإسلامية شيئًا فشيئًا مما يؤدي إلى عواقب وخيمة ونتائج أليمة يصعب على المسلمين علاجها فيما بعد.  
وإننا لنجد الإرساليات التبشيرية تضع أهدافًا محددة تسعى بكل ما لديها من إمكانيات لتحقيقها ومن أهم تلك الأهداف التي ربما تخفى على الكثيرين:  
·        طمس الهوية الإسلامية وصهرها في بوتقة العلمانية, فمن المعلوم أن الهدف الأول للتنصير هو إبعاد المسلمين عن الدين الإسلامي خاصة والأديان السماوية عامة ويبدو ذلك جليًا في مقولة أحد كبار المنصرين والتي جاء فيها 'إن مهمة التنصير ليست إدخال المسلمين في المسيحية وإنما مهمتها إخراج المسلم من الإسلام ليصبح مخلوقاً بلا هوية لا صلة له بالله'.  
·        وقف المد الإسلامي الزاحف نحو الغرب, حيث يعتنق الألوف من الأوربيين الدين الإسلامي سنويًا, وأخشى ما يخشاه الصليبيون هو انتشار الإسلام, ويدب الرعب في قلوبهم كلما سمعوا بكلمة إسلام وأبغض ما يبغضون من الأسماء اسم محمد 'عليه الصلاة والسلام'.  
·        تشويه صورة الإسلام في عيون أهله ببث الافتراءات والأكاذيب وزرع بذور الخلاف بين أبناء المسلمين الذين لا يعرفون من الدين إلا القشور.  
·        زرع بذور الفتنة بين البلاد الإسلامية لتتفرق وتضعف وتمسي غير قادرة على صد أي عدوان غربي فتتمكن الصليبية بعد ذلك من فرض سيطرتها عليهم, وللأسف أنهم قد نجحوا في ذلك بالفعل ونحن نرى هذا بأم أعيننا ونعيش هذا الواقع الأليم وتجني ثماره كافة دول العالم الإسلامي على اختلاف ألوانها ولغاتها ومواقعها وما يحدث بالعرق عنا ببعيد.  
          وقد نجحت بالفعل حركات التنصير في كثير من المناطق في العالم وبخاصة تلك التي خضعت للنفوذ الاستعماري, ويعود نجاح تلك الحركات في المقام الأول إلى قوة النشاط التنصيري المتمثل في الرعاية الصحية والتعليمية والمادية, مع وجود فراغ ديني عند تلك الشعوب التي أصبح غالبيتها لا يعرف عن الإسلام سوى اسمه، وكذلك تعلم أعضاء البعثات التنصيرية لغات تلك الشعوب والتي هي من أهم وسائل الاتصال البشري.   
          وهكذا أصبح للغرب نفوذ وبدت دول الصليب أمام كل مخدوع قوة عظمى متماسكة لها شوكتها وغلبتها وهيبتها, بالرغم من الخواء الداخلي الذي يعانون منه والشقاق الذي خفي عن أعين الجميع بمظاهر التقدم البراقة التي سلبت أبصار الكثيرين ممن لا بصيرة لهم.  
          وذكر أحد الكتاب في سياق بحثه عن التنصير إحصائيات مرعبة نضعها بين يدي المهتمين بأمور المسلمين والراغبين في العمل من أجل الذود عن حرمة وهيبة الدين الإسلامي وجاءت هذه الإحصائيات كالآتي: 
·        حيث كان عدد المؤسسات التنصيرية عام 1991م 120.880وبلغ دخل الكنائس 9320 بليون دولار أنفق منها 163 بليون دولار لخدمة المشاريع المسيحية - ترى ما حجم ما أنفق لخدمة المشاريع الإسلامية - كما حققت الإرساليات الأجنبية دخلاً قدره 8.9 بليون دولار ويعمل في خدمة التنصير 82 مليون جهاز 'كمبيوتر' وصدر 8861 كتابًا و24900 مجلة أسبوعية تنصيرية, ووصل عدد الأناجيل الموزعة مجاناً إلى 53مليون, كما تبلغ محطات الإذاعة والتلفاز المسيحية 3240وبذلك تكون النتيجة النهائية لما أنفق لدعم ميزانية التنصير في ذلك العام حوالي 181 مليار دولار, والذي زاد بمقدار 30 مليار خلال عامين حيث كان عام 1989م حوالي 151 مليار دولار وهذا يبين مدى التطور الكبير الذي يحدث في ميزانية التنصير على مستوى العالم- فماذا عن ميزانية الدعوة للدين الإسلامي؟.  
·        وأما عن آخر الإحصائيات الخاصة بالتنصير وذلك كما ورد عن مصادر كنسية موثقة أن هناك ارتفاعًا شديدًا ومكثفًا في أعداد المؤسسات والهيئات التنصيرية العاملة في العالم الإسلامي, وأن عدد مؤسسات التنصير في العالم بلغ حوالي ربع مليون مؤسسة تنصيرية تمتلك 100مليون جهاز 'كمبيوتر' تتبع 25 شبكة إلكترونية موزعة على الكنائس الكبرى في العالم, وتصدر 100ألف كتاب و25 ألف مطبوعة صحفية بأكثر من 150لغة وكلها تخدم التنصير, وهناك 500 قناة فضائية وأرضية جديدة بالإضافة إلى ما سبق ذكره كلها متخصصة في التنصير, وكذلك حوالي 100ألف من المراكز والمعاهد والمحطات التي تتولى تدريب وتأهيل المنصرين على مستوى العالم الإسلامي ولنعقد مقارنة بين تلك الحقائق والسابق ذكرها لنرى مدى ما يتمتع به الباطل من نشاط و مدى ما ينفق لأجل نشر معتقده. 
          ولكن ولله الحمد وحتى لا نفرط  في التشاؤم عافانا الله من ذلك, فدائمًا ما يحدونا الأمل حيث يمكن ملاحظة أن الغزو التنصيري لم يلق النجاح المرجو له في المناطق التي تسكنها الأغلبية العظمى من المسلمين لأسباب كثيرة منها رسوخ وثبات العقيدة الإسلامية في النفوس المؤمنة والتي لم يفلح المنصرون في زعزعتها, وبالرغم من ذلك فلابد لنا أن ننتبه إلى أن المنصرين متعاضدين مع بعض الباحثين المستشرقين الذين عكفوا على دراسة الإسلام في كثير من جوانبه وعملوا كأساتذة في بعض الجامعات العربية وتتلمذ على أيديهم الكثير من أبناء العرب الذين أصبحوا أخطر على الإسلام من المنصرين أنفسهم.  
          فلابد أن تكون هناك صحوة ويقظة إلى تلك الحملات التنصيرية المنظمة والتي لا تقل في خطرها وشراستها عن الحملات الصليبية العسكرية قديمًا، بل هي بعينها ولكنها تستتر في ثوب جديد, وتتقلد أسلحة جديدة ألا وهي محاولة التشكيك في التراث الإسلامي وقيمه, وتفريغه من محتوياته الإنسانية والحضارية, كما أنها تحاول الطعن في رموز التراث الإسلامي والعربي والغمز في رجالاته من خلال مواقف وسقطات بسيطة وجدوا في تضخيمها وتهويلها ما يريحهم ويشفي أحقادهم ويحقق مآربهم.   
islammemo

----------


## أبو عبد الله

معضلة الأصولية العلمانية مع المسلمين في أوروبا    
نبيل شبيب  
- معطيات مبدئية  
- جوهر المعضلة  
- بين الهيستيريا والتعقل    
بعد مقتل المخرج والصحفي الهولندي "فان كوج"، وموجة إضرام الحرائق في المدارس والمصليات الإسلامية؛ تنذر الأحداث بمنعطف خطير تنساق إليه مسيرة العلاقات بين المسلمين في أوروبا والمجتمعات التي أصبحوا جزءاً منها.  
وما يزال السؤال المطروح بإلحاح عن الاحتمالات المستقبلية هو عين السؤال الجوهري عن طبيعة الوجود الإسلامي في مجتمع علماني، ويمكن النظر فيه من جوانب عديدة، ولكن ثبت على أرض الواقع أن في مقدمتها جانباً يكتسب أهميته من كونه يمس الممارسات الاجتماعية في الحياة المعيشية اليومية باستمرار؛ وهو صعوبة التوفيق بين نقيضين: القيم والعلاقات الاجتماعية بين الجنسين بمنظورها الإسلامي من جهة، وما ساد وترسخ في الغرب على هذا الصعيد وفي إطار التعامل العلماني مع الدين عموماً من جهة أخرى.     * معطيات مبدئية: 
بادئ ذي بدء ينبغي التنويه ببعض النقاط:  
1- لا يتناول الحديث هنا مسألة الإرهاب وما يسمى الحرب على الإرهاب وارتباطها بعلاقات المسلمين بسواهم في أوروبا رغم ازدياد وطأتها لاسيما بعد تفجيرات مدريد، بينما سبق وأمكن جزئياً امتصاص تداعيات تفجيرات نيويورك وواشنطن، ورصد تعاطف شعبي متصاعد مكان المخاوف، وهو ما أسهم فيه التأثر الإنساني، والتخوف السياسي؛ من مجرى الهجمات العسكرية الأمريكية والإسرائيلية- الأمريكية في المنطقة الإسلامية، وعواقبها إقليمياً وعالمياً.  
2- أصبحت تفاصيل جريمة قتل المخرج الهولندي ومقدماتها وعواقبها معروفة عبر وسائل الإعلام، فيقتصر هنا التنويه ببعض جوانبها، على ما يتطلبه الحديث تحت عنوان "معضلة الأصولية العلمانية مع المسلمين في أوروبا".  
3- لم يعد الوجود الإسلامي في البلدان الأوروبية وجود وافدين من العمال والطلبة ولاجئين لأسباب اقتصادية وسياسية، فهذه الفئات تتناقص نسبها المئوية باطراد مقابل ارتفاع متواصل لنسب المسلمين من ذوي الأصول الأوروبية، والمتجنسين من مواليد أوروبا، بالإضافة إلى من أصبحوا بحكم المواطنين المقيمين بعد مضي عشرات السنين على استقرارهم في البلدان الأوروبية.  
ولا يستوي الحديث في الموضوع دون التنويه أيضاً بأنه لا توجد "حرية مطلقة" في ظل المنظومة العلمانية ولا سواها، ويسري هذا على حرية الفن والأدب والبحث العلمي، فهي محدّدة أيضاً، وأشهر ميادين تقييدها المعروفة ما يقع تحت عناوين عداء السامية والمحرقة النازية، كذلك فحرية العقيدة خاضعة لقيود عديدة منها ما وصل إليه تقنين إقصاء تأثير القيم الدينية على العلاقات بين الجنسين.  
فالتقنين الذي يرسخ "تحريرها" وفق المنظور العلماني؛ يرسخ قانونية "الانحلال" المتناقض مباشرة مع المنظور الديني، وما دامت المرجعية هي العلمانية فإن ما يصنفه المنظور العلماني بهذا الصدد على أنه في المقدمة من الإنجازات الحضارية الثقافية، يصنفه المنظور الديني بأنه علة العلل وراء أمراض اجتماعية أخطرها تفكك الأسرة وما ترتب عليه من عواقب، كانتشار المخدرات والجريمة بين الشبيبة والناشئة وحتى الأطفال.     * جوهر المعضلة:   
إن العلمانية الأوروبية تعتبر "الحرية الفردية" أكبر منجزاتها، ولكنها تواجه هنا إشكالية الاضطرار إلى تقييد أحد أعمدتها الرئيسية وهي: الحرية الدينية الفردية، فور تجاوز مفعول القيم الدينية لجدران البيوت والمعابد وبعض الجوانب الضيقة للعلاقة الشخصية مع الآخر، ويزداد التقييد شدة في ميدان القيم المرتبطة بالعلاقات بين الجنسين بعد وضعها في الصدارة عبر ما يسمى "الثورة الجنسية" أو ثورة التحرر الجنسي، المنبثقة بدورها عما عرف بثورة الطلبة عام 1968م.  
فقد شهدت العقود الماضية الإسقاط التدريجي لسائر "القيم والضوابط العتيقة"، وتقنين ما يعتبر بالمنظور الديني "انحلالاً مطلقاً"، حتى أصبح الاعتراض على ما يسمونه "الزواج المثلي" أي بين اللوطيين وبين السحاقيات اعتراضاً مخالفاً للقانون، وتعدياً على حقوق الأقليّات، ويظهر للعيان ما يعنيه ذلك، وأين وصلت إشكالية العلمانية مع القيم الدينية عموماً، عندما نستحضر على سبيل المثال: كيف أعرب أحد المرشحين لعضوية مفوضية الاتحاد الأوروبي عن رفضه اللواط من منطلق ديني، فكان موقفه سبباً رئيسياً وراء رفض المجلس التصديق على تشكيلة المفوضية (نوفمبر/ تشرين الثاني 2004م) إلى أن تم تعديلها وإقصاؤه عنها.  
أثناء هذه المسيرة "التحررية الجنسية" على حساب القيم الدينية في العقود الماضية تطوّرت نوعية وجود المسلمين في أوروبا، كما شهدت النظرة الأوروبية إليه تطوراً ملحوظاً، فكانت المصالح الاقتصادية تصنفهم كقوى عاملة مستوردة مؤقتاً، ثم انتشرت بترويج اليمين المتطرف النظرة إليهم كعبء اقتصادي واجتماعي، وأخيراً أدت ظاهرة الإرهاب إلى تعميم الاتهام بأنهم مصدر أخطار أمنية.  
بالمقابل كان الجانب الإيجابي من التطور المرافق لانتشار الصحوة الإسلامية متمثلاً في طرح عناوين إيجابية لمنطلقات جديدة أفضل للتعامل الرسمي والاجتماعي مع المسلمين، من ذلك الاندماج دون ذوبان الهوية، ثم التعدد والتنوع الثقافي الشامل للمسلمين، وتأكيد الحوار الحضاري ورفض "صراع الحضارات"، وجميع ذلك مما لا ينسجم مع الرؤية "الأصولية العلمانية" وفق ما عبرت به عن نفسها باستمرار، ومن الأمثلة على ذلك دون الحصر:  
1- الحملة غير النزيهة ضد المستشرقة الألمانية آنا ماري شيمّل عندما منحت عام 1995م جائزة السلام للكتاب الألماني.  
2- الحملات التحريضية المستمرة إلى اليوم ضد اتحاد للتنظيمات الإسلامية في برلين، حصل قبل سنوات وبعد مسيرة قضائية استمرت 20 سنة على تثبيت أعلى جهاز قضائي حق مشاركة المسلمين في وضع مناهج تدريس أبنائهم الإسلام في "ولاية برلين".  
3- إطلاق حملة "تسييس الحجاب" الواسعة النطاق في فرنسا بحق التلميذات الناشئات، وفي ألمانيا عام 1998م بحق المعلمات المسلمات، بدءاً بإعلان الحظر الوزاري - دون أي مقدمات آنذاك - لمزاولة مهنة التدريس بالحجاب بحقّ المعلمة المسلمة فريشتا لودين.  
4- الحملات الصادرة عن دوائر استخباراتية توزع الاتهام بالتطرف دون أدلة، وفي كثير من الأحيان عبر تقارير لا تصمد أمام الدراسة المنهجية - كما "بيّن" ذلك مؤخراً الأستاذ الجامعي الخبير فيرنر شيفّاور عبر مثال منظمة "ميلّي جوروش" التركية بألمانيا -.  
خلال العقود القليلة الماضية نفسها أمكن أيضاً رصد ازدياد نسبة "المواطنة المستقرة" على صعيد المسلمين، وخروج العمل الإسلامي من حقبة "الانعزال المحلي والاهتمام المركز على قضايا البلدان الإسلامية" إلى حقبة "الانفتاح والاهتمام بالمشكلات المحلية"، مثل: تعليم الإسلام، والأوضاع المدرسية، والحجاب، والعلاقات بين الجنسين، وكذلك مشكلات معروفة: كتذكية الذبائح، وتأمين المقابر، والمتاجر "الشرقية" وغير ذلك، وما زالت هذه الحقبة تتميز بظاهرة تنامي الإقبال على المساجد والمصليات، وارتفاع أعدادها إلى الألوف في البلدان الأوروبية الرئيسية.  
في هذا الإطار أمكن أيضاً رصد ظاهرتين أخريين تثيران اهتمام الأوروبيين، هما:  
1- تنبؤات الدراسات المستقبلية حول تناقص السكان "غير المسلمين" الأوروبيين، وهنا تثير أوساط عديدة منها أوساط اليمين المتطرف والأصولية العلمانية المخاوف من "الأسلمة الديموغرافية للقارة الأوروبية".  
2- الارتفاع السنوي المتتابع في معدلات اعتناق الشبيبة الأوروبية للإسلام، وفيه ما ينوه بأثر المنظور الإسلامي للعلاقات بين الجنسين، فالعلاقات الأسرية في الإسلام في مقدمة التعليلات التي يذكرها معتنقوه من الشبيبة لإقبالهم عليه.     * بين "الهيستيريا" والتعقل:   
أمام هذه الخلفيات، وكذلك خلفية ما يسمى "الحرب على الإرهاب"؛ انتقلت الحملات الثقافية والفكرية على الإسلام من الأساليب التقليدية القديمة التي لم تحقق أغراضها، وفقدت مفعولها كما يشهد انتشار الصحوة الإسلامية، إلى أساليب استفزازية وعدوانية اتسع نطاق انتشارها في ظل أجواء "غلبة لغة العنف العسكري" الأمريكي تجاه المسلمين على الصعيد الدولي أيضاً.  
وكان إنتاج المخرج الهولندي "فان كوج" نموذجاً صارخاً على "العنف الثقافي" على مدى السنوات الماضية، وآخر محطاته فيلم "الخضوع" الذي ضمنه مشاهد تصور - مثلاً - آيات قرآنية مكتوبة بالعربية على جسد امرأة عارية إلا من عباءة شفافة، "تؤدي الصلاة"، وتدعو شاكية من اضطهاد الإسلام والمسلمين للمرأة!.  
من منطلق إسلامي متوازن يمكن القول إن هذا أسلوب لا يدل على حرية ثقافية وفنية قدر ما يدل على درجة بعيدة من "الإفلاس" في هذا الميدان بالذات، فهو ما يدفع صاحبه إلى الاستفزاز بدلاً من محاولة التأثير المتوازن للتعبير عن تصوراته أو نشرها، وكان من المفروض بالجهات الإسلامية في أوروبا أن تتحرك في الوقت المناسب فتجعل من "الفيلم" فرصة لبيان موضوعي لما يقول به الإسلام في القضايا المطروحة فيه استفزازاً.  
كما كان من المفروض بالجهات المسؤولة في هولندا أن تقدر ما يعنيه الاستفزاز في مثل هذا العمل في ظل الظروف الساخنة الحالية، التي يزيد أوارها ما جرى ويجري في الفلوجة وأبو غريب ورفح وجنين، فتتخذ قبل وقوع الجريمة مواقف منصفة تحذر من صب الزيت على النار عبر الاستفزاز، ولتبين أن "الحرية الفنية والثقافية" في المنظومة العلمانية لا تعني كفالة حرية الافتراء على الدين واستفزاز أهله.  
ولا يعني هذا تبرير الجريمة بطبيعة الحال، لا سيما أن خطوة واحدة طائشة من هذا القبيل تسبب من الأضرار للوجود الإسلامي في أوروبا ما لا يمكن الإحاطة به بسهولة، ولكن الآن أيضاً وبعد وقوع الجريمة ما تزال الجهات الإسلامية داخل أوروبا وخارجها دون مستوى التعامل المؤثر على مجرى الأحداث بما يخدم مستقبل الوجود السلمي والإيجابي للإسلام والمسلمين في أوروبا.  
كما أن الجهات العلمانية الأصولية ما تزال تتابع أسلوب صب الزيت على النار، فبدلاً من البحث عن حل للمعضلة القائمة من الأصل، والعمل على تهدئة المشاعر على الجانبين معاً؛ وصلت حمى التصريحات الساخنة إلى مداها من الحديث عن نهاية عهد التسامح مع المسلمين في أوروبا، إلى تأبين "شعارات التعدد الثقافي"، إلى تجديد الحديث عن "صراع الحضارات"، وصولاً إلى المطالبة بمزيد من القوانين الاستثنائية للترحيل على "الشبهة" دون الرجوع إلى القضاء، ودون عراقيل "بيروقراطية"، كذلك لفرض العقوبات على الفتيات المسلمات في المدارس اللواتي يرفضن ارتداء الملابس الفاضحة في دروس الرياضة.  
الجدير بالذكر أن هذه الأصوات ما تزال العليا، فمعظم أصحابها من "جيل ثورة الطلبة عام 1968م" الذي يمسك بمفاتيح معظم مراكز صناعة القرار الثقافي والفكري والإعلامي، الذي تظهر استطلاعات الرأي أنه أقل تسامحاً، وأقل استعداداً للتفاهم والتعايش بمنظور التعدد الثقافي والديني من جيل الشبيبة، فيطغى صوت هذه الفئات عبر وسائل إعلام جماهيرية على سواها.  
ولا ينفي ذلك وجود أصوات إنصاف متعقلة لا ينفسح المجال للتفصيل بأمثلة عليها، ومن عناوينها التحذير من خطر "الهيستيريا" في ردود الأفعال على جريمة القتل، ومن خطر تضييع ما تحقق من ثمرات على طريق الاندماج الإيجابي والتعددية في المجتمعات الأوروبية، والمرجو أن تغلب أصوات التعقل هذه في نهاية المطاف.  
المختار الإسلامي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

السنجق آخر قلاع الخلافة الإسلامية      
مفكرة الإسلام : مرة أخرى وبعد غياب, وفي طريق عودتنا من فنلندة - والتي أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في نقل بعض من الواقع الذي يعيشه المسلمون هناك - وجدنا ودون قصد منا بل وُجّهنا بقدر الله إلى جزء من جسد الأمة الإسلامية لم نكن نسمع عنه من قبل, حينما نما إلى أسماعنا حال مرورنا في طريق العودة أصوات توحد الله, ومآذن ترتفع بكلمة 'الله أكبر', ولقد أحسسنا بقلب المسلم الذي يحس بأخيه المسلم أن تلك الأصوات كأنما تطلق تلك النداءات آملة من الله أن تصل إلى شتى بقاع الأرض, وتخترق آذان كل المسلمين؛ لتعلمهم أن لهم إخوة في الله هم جزء من جسد أمتهم الإسلامية ولكنه شبه منسي في الوجدان الإسلامي, فرأينا أن نلبي تلك الدعوة الغالية ونكشف النقاب عن بقعة من بقاع أرض الله تؤوي بين جنباتها أناسًا تحمل صدورهم كلمة التوحيد وتلهج ألسنتهم بالشهادتين, فهيا بنا أحبتي في الله نعيش معًا مع شعب السنجق الذي يقطن جزءًا من منطقة البلقان.  أولاً: ما ذا تعني كلمة السنجق؟! 
كلمة السنجق كلمة فارسية معناها العَلم والمقاطعة والإقليم, أي أنها راية مرفوعة للمسلمين وعَلم لهم بالرغم من كل ما تعرضت وتتعرض له من المحن.  ترى ما هي منطقة السنجق؟! 
السنجق مقاطعة ذات أغلبية مسلمة, تصل مساحتها إلى 8500 كم2, وتقع في منطقة شبه جزيرة البلقان, وهي محاطة بالبوسنة من الغرب, وكوسوفا من الشرق, وصربيا من الشمال, والجبل الأسود من الجنوب. وهذا الموقع أضفى عليها من الأهمية ما جعلها منطقة صراعات بين الشعوب والدول المحيطة بها. 
·    عدد السكان 600 ألف نسمة. 
·    حوالي 60% من السكان مسلمون. 
·    بها حوالي 120 مسجدًا. 
·    بها مدرستان ثانويتان؛ إحداهما للأولاد وأخرى للبنات, بالإضافة إلى كلية للتربية الإسلامية لتأهيل المعلمين لتدريس التربية الإسلامية في المدارس العامة. 
·    وكذلك هناك ثلاث مكتبات إسلامية. 
ونظرًا لما تتمتع به منطقة السنجق من الموقع الاستراتيجي فقد أصبحت مطمعًا للشعوب والدول المحيطة بها, ولقد كانت حتى قيام الحرب العالمية الأولى جزءًا من الدولة العثمانية, بل كانت آخر قلعة للخلافة في البلقان. 
وبعد ذلك استولت عليها صربيا والجبل الأسود, وقسمتاها بينهما, حتى إنها أصبحت منزوعة الحقوق على المستوى الإقليمي والوطني. 
وينتمي المسلمون السنجقيون إلى أصل أوروبي بوسني, وتقوم الآن السلطات الصربية منذ أمد بتنفيذ مخطط عرقي خطير على المسلمين في السنجق، وذلك بمحو ثقافتهم وحضارتهم وفرض سياسة التجهيل عليهم ودفعهم إلى الهجرة.  
وإضافة إلى ذلك فإن السكان في السنجق يقعون تحت الحصار الخارجي المفروض على صربيا والحصار الثاني الذي تفرضه عليهم سلطة الاحتلال الصربية, لذلك يعتبر شعب السنجق من أكثر الشعوب تشردًا في العالم. 
وعلى ذلك فإن ثلاثة أرباع شعب السنجق يعيش خارج بلادهم, والباقي في الداخل, إلا أن هذا العدد - والذي يبلغ حوالي 400 ألف نسمة - لم يستطع حتى الآن أن يثبت لنفسه وضعًا قانونيًا دوليًا؛ وذلك لأنه لا يقارن بعدد الصليبيين في صربيا والجبل الأسود والمقدر بنحو 8 ملايين نسمة, لذلك ليس هناك سبيل حتى الآن لإيجاد ضغط كاف يحرّك القضية على المستوى الدولي. 
وجرّاء تلك العزلة يعاني شعب السنجق وضعًا في غاية الصعوبة؛ حيث إن هذا الإقليم يقع تحت إدارة صربية في الشمال والجبل الأسود في الجنوب؛ لذلك فإن هؤلاء الصليبيين يستأثرون بخيرات أراضي المسلمين الخصبة وما تنتجه هذه الأراضي من فواكه وحبوب وغيرها، وكذلك الثروة الحيوانية، وهذه الممارسات جعلت البوشناق في السنجق يعيشون تحت وطأة الفقر المدقع نتيجة تطبيق هذه السياسات الظالمة. 
وقد زاد من وطأة هذا الوضع ندرة زيارات الوفود من الدول الإسلامية المختلفة لتلك البقعة المسلمة وكأن ليس لها وجود, بل والأكثر من ذلك وما يدعو حقًا إلى الحزن والأسف أن أغلب دول العالم الإسلامي لا تعرف عن وجودها شيئًا, وخصوصًا أن السياسة المتفق عليها دوليًا أن تُنسى وتُعزل عن العالم, ومن يعايش هؤلاء القوم عن قرب يجد أن واقعهم ليس أفضل حالاً من واقع إخوانهم المسلمين في فلسطين, وهم يعيشون ذلك الواقع منذ أكثر من 10 سنوات. 
ويعتبر ما حدث في كوسوفا والجبل الأسود وما تعيشه صربيا من تخبط سببًا رئيسًا في دفع المسلمين إلى الإحساس أكثر من أي وقت مضي بضرورة تقرير المصير. 
ومع كل ما يعانيه إخواننا من مسلمي السنجق فهم يشتهرون بالتزامهم بهويتهم الإسلامية والثقافية, ويهتمون كثيرًا بتربية أبنائهم تربية إسلامية صحيحة, ويهتمون بتوفير الأئمة والدعاة المؤهلين الذين تحتاجهم المنطقة, ويعتبر ما يعرف بالمشيخة الإسلامية هناك المؤسسة الوحيدة الرسمية المنوط بها الاهتمام والإشراف على أحوال المسلمين هناك, وتحاول جاهدة وهي صامدة أمام كل التحديات التي تحيط بها من كل جانب أن تغطي كافة حاجات المسلمين في المنطقة. 
ويرى المسلمون السنجقيون أن التربية الإسلامية للناس وتعليمهم الإسلام هو السبيل الوحيد للمحافظة على هويتهم الإسلامية, وكذلك التزامهم بالقرآن الكريم والسنة النبوية المطهرة - وخاصة مواقف النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم في المرحلة المكية - في مواجهة التيارات الغربية المتطرفة المعادية لهم, آملين في عون الله وكرمه أن يستطيع شعبهم في المستقبل القريب الحصول على كافة حقوقه المسلوبة بما فيها السياسية والإدارية. 
ويتمنى مسلمو السنجق أن تعرف الأمة الإسلامية أن هناك جزءًا منها يكاد يكون منسيًا, هذا الجزء معتزّ بإسلامه, وهو أحد رايات الإسلام المرفوعة وسط الكفر في شموخ وإباء, كما أنهم يهيبون بأهل الخير أن يصوّبوا النظر نحوهم, فهناك مشاريع إسلامية كثيرة تحتاج لتضافر كل الجهود المخلصة من أبناء المسلمين, كما أنهم يتّجهون بعزة المسلم وشموخه إلى رجال الأعمال من المسلمين ليستثمروا أموالهم في تلك البلاد التي حباها الله بأراض زراعية خصبة وجو صيفي معتدل وثروة حيوانية وفيرة.. فهلمّ إخواننا المسلمين نمد يد العون ونحتضن تلك البقعة المباركة, ونمنح هذا الجزء الغالي من جسد أمتنا الإسلامية بعضًا من اهتماماتنا, محاولين أن نشعره بدفء وحنان الأسرة المسلمة, ونعيده إلى كنفها ليكون أحد اللبنات القوية في عضد الأمة الإسلامية في مواجهة قوى الكفر.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون البلغار جرح ينزف ولا مضمد له     
مفكرة الإسلام : نتناول اليوم واحدة من أحلك المحن التي كابدها شعب مسلم على وجه الأرض, ولا أدري من أين يبدأ القلم، فهناك نزيف منبثق على جانبيه من ذلك الجرح الغائر الذي تنفطر لرؤيته الأفئدة, وتهتز من هوله الجبال الشامخة, ولكن لدينا أحداث تزدحم بها ذاكرة حزينة تمتلئ بمآسي ذلك الشعب المسلم في الماضي والحاضر ويعلم الله ما سيكون في المستقبل. 
والله إني لأحار على من تقع تبعة ما يعانيه هؤلاء الأخوة, فكم هامة من هذا الشعب سجدت لله ضارعة سامها الذل مَن جاروا وظلموا من الطغاة الوثنيين، وكم من مسلمة حرة أبية صرخت يومًا بمعتصم ولكن ليس في الأرض ـ ويا خزينا اليوم ـ معتصم, وكم طفل خطف من كف عائله, وكم بائس من هذا الشعب حقه المشروع مهضوم وهناك الكثير والكثير من المآسي التي تنوء بحملها الجبال، فما بال أنها مسئولية الأمة الإسلامية بأسرها وهي وصمة عار في جبينها، ولابد لكل مؤمن موحد يرعى الله أن يدلي بدلوه في إزالة تلك الوصمة. 
واليوم ونحن بصدد فتح ذلك الملف المؤلم, نأمل بعرض المآسي التي تعرض لها ذلك الشعب أن تنهض النفوس الأبية لنصرة هؤلاء المستضعفين, كما نهيب بدعاة الهدى وأهل الحمية من أمة الإسلام أن يهبوا لإنقاذ أهلنا الأحبة من تلك الأمة المحمدية من يد الهمجية, ونحن بعرض تلك المشاهد لا نريد دموعًا بل نريد فعالاً علنا نستطيع تضميد ذلك الجرح الغائر.    بلغاريا   
يقال إن اسمها محرف من كلمة 'فولغا ـ إري' أي إنسان الفولغا, وهي دولة بلقانية يحدها من الشمال رومانيا, ومن الجنوب تركيا, ومن الشرق البحر الأسود,ومن الغرب يوغسلافيا. 
وقد أطلقت تسمية البلغار للمرة الأولى على الشعب الذي عاش في بلاد القوقاز الواقعة حاليًا تحت الحكم الروسي وهم أيضًا فرع من الأتراك. 
المساحة : 110.912كم2  
عدد السكان : بلغ 8 مليون نسمة حسب آخر إحصائية عام 2004م منهم 2,5 مليون مسلم. 
الديانة :الديانة المسيحية الأولى وتمثل 84.3%,يليها في الترتيب الإسلام ويمثل حوالي 12.2%ثم اليهودية 0.1% وديانات أخرى تمثل 3.4%. 
اللغة الرسمية البلغارية إلى جانب بعض اللغات حسب الأعراق المختلفة ولكنها ليس لها صفة رسمية. 
عدد المساجد: قرابة 750 مسجدًا ومثلهم مدارس وهناك المركز الإسلامي ودار الإفتاء ومؤسسة النور الإسلامية وكذلك مؤسسة الدعوة والتبليغ, إلى جانب المعهد العالي للدراسات الإسلامية. 
اعتنق البلغار الإسلام في القرن الثالث الهجري [التاسع للميلاد] وقد هزم المسلمون اليهود الخزر المجاورين للبلغار سنة 120هـ / 737 م، وأبيدت دولة الخزر اليهودية سنة 210هـ /825م، وحين ذاك انتشر الإسلام في بلاد الخزر وبلاد البلغار وما يجاورها على ضفاف نهر الفولجا الذي يصب في بحر الخزر أي بحر قزوين، هاجم الروس يهود الخزر سنة 350هـ /963م، وبعد ذلك بأربع سنوات أسلم ملك الخزر، وأسلم معه عدد كبير منهم، غير أن حاكم روسيا 'ماستيلاف' هاجم ما بقي من يهود الخزر، وساعده الروم البيزنطيون، فقتلوا من قتلوا وشردوا من شردوا سنة 407هـ / 1016م، واعتنق بعض الخزر النصرانية وبعضهم اعتنق الإسلام، وبقي بعضهم يهوديًا... أما البلغار فاعتنقوا الإسلام قبل يهود الخزر الذين يجاورونهم ويعيشون معهم في حالة حرب مستمرة. 
وحج أحد أبناء ملك البلغار في عهد الخليفة العباسي المقتدر بالله وزار الأمير البلغاري بغداد وقدم فروض الطاعة للخليفة العباسي المقتدر وطلب منه المساعدة و ذلك لأنه أراد أن يجعل بلده إسلاميًا, فأرسل  إليه المقتدر بالله الفقهاء والعلماء والحرفيين والتجار وغيرهم لينشروا الإسلام ويدعون له. 
وبني الملك البلغاري المسلم حصنًا كبيًرا حول مدينته ليأمن شر الملوك غير المسلمين واستجاب الخليفة المقتدر لطلبه وأرسل إليه بعثة كبيرة على رأسها العلامة الشيخ أحمد بن فضلان بن العباس البغدادي الذي ألف كتابًا عن رحلته يسمى 'رسالة ابن فضلان' يصف فيه كل شيء عن دعوته للإسلام في بلغاريا ويعد الكتاب مرجعًا تاريخيًا وجغرافيًا وتحفة في أدب الرحلات. 
ومنذ استولى المغول على البلاد في منتصف القرن الثالث عشر الميلادي كانت أحوال المسلمين هادئة واختفى اسم بلغاريا وقتًا وحلت أسماء كثيرة أخرى محله. 
وتمسك المسلمون بدينهم وازدادوا قوة وبنوا في كل قرية مسجدًا وبجوار المسجد مدرسة لتلقي علوم الدين الحنيف وليتعلم فيها أولادهم.  
وبعد أن انتشر الإسلام بين البلغار وجيرانهم على ضفاف نهر الفولغا والقوقاز وقعت حروب بين القبائل المتناحرة في تلك المناطق فاندفعت هجرات متلاحقة اتجهت غربًا نحو أوروبا الشرقية، فاستوطن الهنغار في المجر، والبوشناق في البوسنة والهرسك، والبلغار في بلغاريا الحالية.  
ولكن ملك بلغاريا سيمون اعتنق النصرانية وقاد حملة التغيير التي استمرت بالنمو في أيامه واصطدم مع المسلمين الهنغر والباش غرد وغيرهم في حوض الدانوب، وسار أحفاده على طريقه وقد أصبح الدين المسيحي دينًا رسميًا لبلغاريا سنة 251هـ / 865م.  
وقد بقي عدد من البلغار على دين الإسلام, لكن هذا العدد من المسلمين ظل ضعيف الجانب حتى الفتح العثماني،حيث فتح السلطان مراد الأول مدينة أدرنة سنة 762هـ/ 1361م، وجعلها عاصمة للسلطنة العثمانية ثم فتح فلبة في بلغاريا ثم فتح صوفا سنة 785هـ / 1383م، بعد أن حاصرها ثلاث سنوات، وعمت الفتوحات الإسلامية بلغاريا وشارك المسلمون البلغار فيها وتحرروا من ظلم الروم الأرثوذكس البيزنطيين وبفضل مشاركة المسلمين المحليين في حروب البلقان اتسعت رقعة الفتوحات، واصطبغت بلغاريا بصبغة إسلامية عثمانية تامة اعتبارًا من سنة 805هـ /1402م وظلت هذه الأحوال سائدة لعدة قرون حتى عام 1877م وبلغ عدد المساجد في ذاك الوقت أكثر من 1500 مسجد منتشرة في كل مكان. 
ومرت تلك القرون وتآمر الأوروبيون والروس على الدولة العثمانية وتحولت بلغاريا إلى ميدان للمعارك بين الروس الأرثوذكس ابتداء بسنة 1293هـ / 1877م، وهُزم العثمانيون وبدأت المجازر الجماعية تطاول المسلمين العزل مما فتح باب الهجرة فهاجر من هاجر ولاذ مئات آلاف المسلمين بالجبال، وتآمر أعضاء حزب الاتحاد والترقي من الماسون ويهود الدونمة وعملاء السفارات الأوروبية، وأثاروا الفتن الداخلية في البلاد العثمانية، واستغل الوضع الهش أمير بلغاريا فردناند سنة 1326هـ / 1908م، واتخذ لنفسه لقب قيصر وحكم البلاد حكمًا روميًا أرثوذكسيًا حتى سنة 1362هـ / 1943م، وسادت محاكم التفتيش وأجبر المسلمون على الارتداد عن دينهم أو الهجرة، وقتل منهم الآلاف، وفي سنة 1380هـ /1960م، حوصر المسلمون في بلغاريا وتعرضوا لحملة شيوعية ودمرت المساجد والجوامع و التكايا والزوايا والمدارس الإسلامية, وشرد المسلمون فاتجهوا نحو البلاد الإسلامية إلى أن أصبح المسلمون البلغار أقلية بعد أن كانوا أغلبية، وبدأت نسبة المسلمين بالانخفاض في بلغاريا بعدما كانوا يشكلون نصف سكانها.  وإذا توقفنا قليلاً عند تجمعات المسلمين ونوعياتها داخل بلغاريا نجدها كالآتي:   
الأتراك: وينتشرون في أنحاء كثيرة من البلاد و خاصة على البحر الأسود. 
التتار: وهم أتراك أيضًا لكنهم قدموا إلى بلغاريا من شبه جزيرة القرم بعد أن اجتاحها الروس في القرن الثامن عشر الميلادي ويتمركزون في القرى الواقعة على الحدود الرومانية وساحل البحر الأسود. 
الغجر: وهم المسلمون البدو الرحل. 
وأخيرًا البوماك: ويعتقد أنهم البلغاريون الأصليون ويتكلمون اللغة السلافية والصربية ويسكنون مرتفعات رودوب وجنوب بلغاريا وغربها.   
و هذه التجمعات بنوعياتها المختلفة تعرضت خلال الحرب الروسية العثمانية إلى ضغوط وهزات كبيرة أدت إلى تفرقها وتغيير مواقع وجودها بل إلى فرار أعداد كبيرة منها. 
وما يدعو للأسف وكان أشد بشاعة وهولاً أن تلك المجموعات لاقت بعد ذلك حملات تصفية منظمة وضارية على يد القياصرة البلغار، والذي زاد من حدة وقسوة تلك الحملات النعرة الطائفية التي عمت أوروبا ضد المسلمين وجسدها إطلاق معظم البلدان الأوروبية أسماء مميزة للمسلمين فيها عن غيرهم من السكان بقصد التحقير من شأنهم. 
و أيًا كانت الحملات التي واجهها المسلمون على أيدي القياصرة البلغار إلا أن ما واجهوه في الحقبة الشيوعية كان أشد وأنكى, ويصف المؤرخون الحملة التي بدأها الحكم الشيوعي ضد المسلمين بأنها من أشد الحملات التي تعرضت لها أقلية إسلامية في بلد شيوعي, فقد استهدفت هذه الحملة العقيدة الإسلامية ذاتها. 
وتكشف تفاصيل تلك الحملة التي شنتها الدولة البلغارية بكل أجهزتها ضد المسلمين في الفترة من عام 1979م إلى 1989م عن حقد ووحشية وخطة خبيثة اقتضت التخلص من المسلمين اسمًا ورسمًا وعقيدةً, فتم إرغامهم بالقوة على تغيير أسمائهم من العربية الإسلامية إلى السلافية، وإجبار من لم يرضخ لذلك على ترك البلاد, ثم مورست عمليات تذويب على من بقي وقد أسفرت بالفعل عن إبادة مليون مسلم و بلغرة ثلاثة ملايين آخرين. 
وظل المسلمون في تلك المحنة التي سجلها التاريخ الإنساني  لتبقى شاهدة على تخاذل العالم الإسلامي إلى يوم الدين, ثم سقطت الشيوعية ونال المسلمون هامشًا ضيقًا من الحرية الدينية، لكن ورغم الإعلان عن عهد تسوده الديمقراطية ويعطي المواطنين حقوقهم, إلا أن ذلك يبدو أنه حلال لكافة خلق الله من الملل والديانات الأخرى فيما عدا المسلمين فقد استثنوا من كل ذلك وتواصلت الحملة التي تبناها العهد الشيوعي, ولكن بصورة مختلفة ونهج جديد وخبيث حيث ضيقوا عليهم فرص التعليم والعمل وامتلاك كافة آليات الحياة, بالإضافة إلى منعهم ممارسة الأنشطة الاقتصادية بغية قتلهم في صمت. 
وأما على صعيد ممارسة الحقوق السياسية, تضع السلطات العراقيل لحرمان المسلمين حقوقهم السياسية, وأما عن الحصار الاقتصادي فحدث ولا حرج فيكفي أن يعلم كل ذي قلب من أمة الإسلام أن البطالة بين المسلمين تزيد على 80% ولا يقل مستوى الفقر عن ذلك, وهنا تطل أفعى التنصير من مكمنها حيث تجد لها مرتعًا تعيس فيه فسادًا ونحن في غفلة وسبات عميق لا أدري متى نفيق منه ونعي أننا يومًا ما سنسأل عنهم وعن أمثالهم من ضحايا البطون المتخمة والقلوب المتحجرة ولا أدري ساعتها ما عسانا نجيب. 
ومازال وضع المسلمين على تلك الحال المخزية لنا جميعًا معشر المنعمين, وما زالت الحكومات البلغارية المتعاقبة تسعى كالحرباء محاولة دمج المسلمين في المجتمع ليكونوا بلغاريين عادات وقيمًًا ومبادئ وتذوب بذلك هويتهم وينتهي الإسلام من تلك الديار وإن بقي أتباعه, متبعة في ذلك الأسلوب الهادئ بعيدًا عن استخدام القوة. 
ومن جهة أخرى تحرص الحكومة مرتدية رداء الثعلب المكار أن تبدو بصورة مغايرة أمام العالم الإسلامي, وذلك بغية الحصول على توجيه الاستثمارات الإسلامية إلى بلغاريا وقد نجحت بالفعل في عقد اتفاقيات مع بعض الدول الإسلامية للتعاون الأمني ومحاربة التطرف الديني!!‍‍ 
ولكن رغم تلك الضغوط فدائمًا تبدو بارقة أمل تحدونا، وخاصة أن الفجر يبزغ دائمًا من بين ظلمة الليل, فقد أصبح رفع الأذان بواسطة مكبرات الصوت مسموح في قلب العاصمة صوفيا، وبعدما كان حتى الختان ممنوعًا في العهد الشيوعي، أصبح اليوم كل شيء مسموحًا, وما يلفت النظر وجود طالبات محجبات داخل جامعة صوفيا. 
ويسعى المسلمون في بلغاريا إلى استعادة أملاك الأوقاف العائدة لهم والتي صودرت أثناء العهد الشيوعي وقد نجحوا حتى الآن باستعادة 15 %منها فقط. ويفسر البعض عدم استعادة كل أملاك الأوقاف الإسلامية ببطء المحاكم وتلقيها رشاوى, هذا ولا يوجد بعد تلفاز خاص بالأتراك المسلمين، فيما يبث تلفاز الدولة عشر دقائق كل يوم أخبارًا باللغة التركية، كما يظهر المفتي في المناسبات الدينية مثل بداية شهر رمضان وعيد الفطر وعيد الأضحى. 
          وما زال المسلمون البلغار داخل بلغاريا والمهاجرون خارجها يتمسكون بدينهم ويحافظون على هويتهم ولا يتوقفون عن العمل باجتهاد ومثابرة محاولين انتزاع حقوقهم كمواطنين, قد تمكنت المشيخة الإسلامية من تنظيم صفوفها للتعبير بقوة عن قضايا المسلمين ومطالبهم الدينية,و على الرغم من المحاولات الدائمة للحكومة لاختراق المشيخة إلا أنها واصلت جهودها حتى تأسس المجلس الإسلامي الأعلى الذي عمل على وضع خطة عامة للعمل الإسلامي البلغاري داخليًا وخارجيًا, وبدأت المؤسسات الإسلامية البلغارية عهدًا جديدًا لاسترداد أمجاد المسلمين التي دامت لمدة تزيد عن خمسة قرون في ظل الحكم الإسلامي العادل. 
وهكذا وعلى هذا النسق تسير أوضاع المسلمين داخل بلغاريا في تدافع مستمر بينها وبين حكومات لا تكف عن السعي لتذويبهم نهائيًا وبين مسلمين صقلتهم المحن التي مروا بها وجعلتهم أقوياء القلب والقالب وثبتت عقيدتهم وجعلتهم مصممين على الحفاظ على هويتهم وانتزاع حقوقهم الطبيعية مثل كافة البشر. 
وإلى هنا انتهى القلم من تسجيل ما شاء الله له أن يسجل بعضًا مما علمه ومما نزل بتلك الأمة المستضعفة وها نحن علمنا فمتى نبالي وتنهض هممنا, ونسعى لإفراغ خزائننا المملوءة لنصرة الأحرار وانتشالهم من العدم والجوع والقهر والذل.  
ولم يبقَ لنا إلا مقولة قالها أحد الأحرار لحث أهل الحمية من أمة الإسلام حيث قال:  
ابذل لنفسك فالأرزاق جارية..... وفضل ربك حبل ليس ينفصم 
 ابسط يديك فإن العمر منتقص..... يبقى الجميل وتفنى دونه الأمم 
 والمال لله كم عشنا نثمره...... لا خير في المال إن ضاعت عنده القيم  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

أبخازيا 'اللؤلؤة الآسيوية'    
مفكرة الإسلام: من جديد نعود لنفتح صفحة جديدة من صفحات حال الأقليات المسلمة التي تنطوي على الكثير من الأتراح, نعود لنذكركم أن حالة الأقليات المسلمة في أنحاء كثيرة من دول العالم والقارات في أوروبا وإفريقيا وآسيا مزرية على جميع المستويات السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية, ولا يخفى علينا - نحن المسلمين والعالم أجمع - ما تتعرض له تلك الأقليات المسلمة من صنوف العذاب؛ فهناك حرمان وهنا حصار وتنكيل, وكذا تقتيل وإبادة وتشريد وتجويع وتهجير. 
إن الأقليات المسلمة دون غيرها من الأقليات تعيش اليوم أحداثًا دامية في كل مكان, صور وألوان شتى يمكن لذي القلب الحي أن يجول فيها بخياله ما شاء الله له أن يجول, ماثلة أمامه صور من جحيم الحياة وخصوصًا في بورما وكشمير والفلبين وجامو وكوسوفا وأبخازيا أو أباظيا, والتي سنتجول اليوم بين أروقتها, علّنا نستطيع إماطة اللثام عن إحدى كبريات المآسي التي تتعرض لها إحدى الأمم التي تتبع النبي محمدًا صلى الله عليه وسلم, آملين - بإثارة قضيتهم – في أن تمتد الأيدي المسلمة المخلصة لتمسح دموع هؤلاء الإخوة, وتساهم في تضميد جراحهم التي مازالت تنزف حتى الآن, وربما نستطيع بذلك أن نساهم بقطرة من السيل الذي لابد له أن ينطلق دفاعًا ونصرة لسيد الرسل وخاتم الأنبياء محمد عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام.. 
·           أبخازيا: أو أباظيا كما تسمى بالعربية, أو أباد نمل 'أي أرض الروح' كما يطلق عليها أهلها. 
·           ويسميها الروس لؤلؤة البحر الأسود؛ لما تتمتع به من طبيعة ساحرة وموقع فريد على البحر الأسود. 
·           المساحة: تتراوح المساحة بين 7 آلاف كيلومتر مربع و8600 كيلومتر مربع. 
ورغم تلك المساحة الصغيرة إلا أنها تتبوأ موقعًا استراتيجيًا على الساحل الشمالي للبحر الأسود, وتعتبر نقطة ربط بين أوروبا والصين, وهي لذلك تعتبر ممرًا مهمًا للتبادل التجاري بين أوروبا والشرق الأوسط. 
·     عدد السكان: يبلغ حسب آخر التقديرات حوالي 100 ألف نسمة, ويمثل هذا العدد حوالي 1.8% من التعداد الكلي للسكان مقابل 70.1% من الجورجيين و9% من الروس و19.1% جنسيات أخرى.  
·     الديانة: المسيحية هي الديانة الأولى, وتمثل حوالي 75%, يليها في الترتيب الإسلام ويمثل 11%, ثم عدد من الديانات الأخرى تمثل 14%, ويرجع تعدد الديانات إلى تعدّد القوميات. 
·           اللغة الرسمية: الأبخازية, وتمثل ضمن عدد من اللغات غير 'الجورجية والأذرية والروسية والأرمينية' حوالي 7%. 
·     وهناك عدد قليل من المساجد المتواضعة يوجد في أحدها الإدارة الدينية للأبخاز, ولا يوجد مركز إسلامي ولا منظمات إسلامية رسمية, وكذلك الحال بالنسبة للمدارس.  
تعتبر  منطقة جورجيا المعاصرة - والتي تضم معها دولة أبخازيا - هي نفسها التي احتوتْ الممالك القديمة المعروفة باسم كولتشيس وكارتلي إيبريا, وقد وَقعتْ هذه المنطقة تحت النفوذُ الرومانيُ في القرونِ الأولى الميلادية, وبهذا أصبحت المسيحية هي ديانة أهلها الرسمية عام  533م. 
بعد ذلك أصبحت تحت الهيمنة الفارسية والعربية والتركية, وتلا تلك الفترة ما عرف بالعصر الجورجي الذهبي, والذي استمر من القرن الحادي عشر الميلادي إلى القرن الثالث عشر, حتى غزاها المغول عام 1236م, وظلت على تلك الحالة حتى منتصف القرن السادس عشر عندما تنافست الدولة الإسلامية والإمبراطورية الفارسية لمحاولة السيطرة عليها, حتى فتحتها دولة الخلافة الإسلامية ضمن فتوحاتها لمنطقة آسيا الوسطى ومنطقة البلقان. 
وقد انتشر الإسلام فيها بين كل الطبقات؛ حيث دخل الناس في دين الله أفواجًا, وظلت الدولة الإسلامية قائمة فيها حتى بداية القرن العشرين, عندما أصيبت دولة الخلافة بالتفكك والضعف وقسمت بين القوى الاستعمارية المختلفة. 
وظلت أبخازيا - أو أباظيا كما تسمى باللغة العربية - دولة مستقلة حتى عام 1911م, ولكن للأسف فقد وقع لهذه البقعة المضيئة بنور الإسلام ما وقع لغيرها ممن صدق فيهم قول رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم أن تداعت عليها الأمم الكافرة فغلبتها على أمرها, لقد حدث ذلك بالفعل عندما تحالفت جورجيا الصليبية مع روسيا الشيوعية الملحدة لممارسة ضغوط شديدة على أبخازيا؛ ما حدا بها أن تشكّل اتحادًا فيدراليًا مع جورجيا, وظلت هكذا حتى قرر الطاغية الروسي ستالين ضمها إلى جورجيا قسرًا وعلى غير رغبة أهلها من المسلمين. 
وهكذا أخذ قادة الإلحاد في الاتحاد السوفييتى البائد تنفيذ مخططهم الدنيء لتذويب الجمهوريات الإسلامية ضمن أراضي الاتحاد, يشتتون أهلها من المسلمين بغية القضاء على قوتهم, و بناءً على ذلك أصبح لأباظيا نصيب الالتحاق بجورجيا. 
وبهذا خضع الشعب الأبخازي المسلم لسياسات الحقد الشيوعية كالتهجير والنفي والتوطين القسري, ونفيت كثير من العائلات إلى خارج أرضهم؛ وعلى سبيل المثال فإن تركيا وحدها خصها أكثر من 300 ألف أبخازي, وبقية الأبخاز شتتها النظام الشيوعي إلى سيبيريا ومصر والأردن وسوريا, وهكذا تقلص عدد الأبخاز وصاروا أقلية في بلادهم بعد أن كانوا الأغلبية العظمى, وإمعانًا في طمس الهوية قامت السلطات الجورجية بإحراق الأرشيف الوطني, والمتحف الوطني, ومعهد الأبحاث العلمية واللغوية, في محاولة لقطع جذور هذا الشعب من التاريخ. 
ومع كل ما تعرض له الشعب الأباظي من ظلم وعدوان وقهر, والذي يجعل القارئ لسيرة هذا الشعب يظن أنه لن تقوم لهم قائمة, إلا أن الواقع شيء آخر؛ حيث إن هذا الشعب المسلم الأبي لم يستسلم ولم يقبل التفريط في أرضه, وأخذ يدافع عن أرضه ويطالب بحقوقه سياسيًا تارة وعسكريًا تارة أخرى, وقد كلّفهم ذلك الكثير؛ فقد واجه قادتهم السجن في السجون السيبيرية وكذلك القتل والنفي, وقوبلت تحركات الأبخاز على امتداد 66 عامًا منذ 1926 حتى 1992م بالقمع الوحشي, كما قوبلت مطالباته بحقوقه المشروعة بالرفض والتهديد بالانتقام. 
وفي أعقاب انهيارالاتحاد السوفيتي وتفكك دوله عام 1990م, أصيبت الحياة في تلك الدول بالتفكك والتحلل والاضطراب والفراغ السياسي، وكان نصيب جورجيا من ذلك كبيرًا, حيث تم عزل رئيسها وفر إلى غرب البلاد، ونصب مجلس عسكري جديد لحكم البلاد، لكن قوات الرئيس المخلوع تمكنت من السيطرة على غرب البلاد؛ حيث خاضت حربًا شديدة ضد الحكم الجديد. 
وقد ظلت الحرب سجالاً بين المجلس العسكري الجديد والرئيس المخلوع, حتى تم التضييق عليه, ففر إلى أبخازيا محتميًا بأراضيها وأهلها, وهكذا بعد أن كان الرئيس المخلوع العدو اللدود لأبخازيا والسبب الرئيس في تهديد أمنها وسلامتها أصبح أمنه ومصيره بيد شعبها بعد أن فر إليهم طالبًا الحماية. 
وانتهز الأبخاز هذه الفرصة الذهبية لإعلان دولتهم المستقلة من جانب واحد عام 1992م, وقد جاء هذا الإعلان بمثابة الصاعقة على المجلس العسكري الحاكم في جورجيا في ذلك الوقت, والذي كان يسيطر عليه تيار التطرف القومي الرافض بقوة لفكرة استقلال أبخازيا من الأساس. 
وبعد انتهاء فترة الحكم العسكري وتولي رئيس جديد للحكم قرر مواصلة الحرب, بينما اختار الأبخاز مواصلة المقاومة حتى قلبوا الميزان العسكري لصالحهم وحققوا نصرًا ساحقًا. 
وقد استعاض الأبخاز عن قلة عددهم - حيث إن عددهم لا يتجاوز 100 ألف - بقوة الشكيمة وتمرّسهم على القتال, واستنادهم إلى قوة ضخمة من أشقائهم الأبخاز الذين يبلغ تعدادهم مليونيْ نسمة ينتشرون في دول القوقاز المجاورة لهم, وكذلك الدعم المتواصل من أهلهم المهجّرين إلى الدول المختلفة. 
وقد كان لروسيا دور واضح خبيث في تأجيج الصراع الجورجي الأبخازي, حيث إنها تقف سدًا منيعًا أمام أية نزعة استقلالية جديدة داخل الكيان الشيوعي السابق, وخاصة بالنسبة لدول القوقاز؛ وذلك لعلمها أن هذه الدول إذا استقلت فسوف تشكل كتلة إسلامية كبرى تهدد مشاريع روسيا نفسها. 
ومن الواضح أن الصراع في هذه المنطقة سيطول؛ وذلك لإصرار كلا الطرفين على موقفه, فجورجيا تتمسك بأبخازيا تحت قبضتها, وقد أعلن وزير دفاعها صراحة في بداية المعارك أنه مستعد للتضحية بـ100 ألف جورجي مقابل 100 ألف أبخازي هم كل تعداد الأبخاز, ولم يقصد بذلك طبعًا إلا إبادة الشعب عن بكرة أبيه, وللأسف فإن مجلس الأمن أصدر أكثر من ثلاثة قرارات بإدانة محاولة أبخازيا الاستقلال عن جورجيا, ومن الواضح أن هذا الموقف الدولي المخزي يقف بكل قوة ضد أية مساعٍ من هذا النوع, وخاصة إذا صدرت من دول إسلامية لا لشيء سوى لأنهم مسلمون, وعلى الرغم من كل هذه المواقف المتعنتة الحاقدة فإن أبخازيا ما زالت - وبكل عزيمة وإصرار - تتمسك بحقها في الاستقلال الرسمي مهما كلفها ذلك من تضحيات. 
فطوبى لأبخازيا أرضًا وشعبًا, وهكذا ينبغي أن يكون المسلم دائمًا عزيزًا أبيًا قويًا بإيمانه مهما تداعت عليه الأمم, خاصة أن تلك الأمم ما هي إلا أهون الأمم على الله لكفرها ومحاربتها لله, فيا إخوتي وأحبتي في الله.. أليس لنا من عبرة وعظة نأخذها من قوة هذا الشعب المكافح, ويا أمة الإسلام.. أما من وقفة صادقة مع  هذا الشعب وأمثاله من الشعوب المسلمة المستضعفة, ومازلت أكرر أن هذا من صميم نصرة نبينا وجزء من دفاعنا عنه.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمون ضد الإسلام في الغرب    
يحى أبو زكريا 
عندما يشرّح الباحث مفردات الخطاب العربي والإسلامي يجد أنّ هذا الخطاب في معظم أبعاده يحمّل الآخر وتحديدا الغرب والحركة الصهيونية وغيرهما مسؤولية تراجعنا الحضاري.ولعلّي أتفق مع الأستاذ مالك بن نبي الذي يرى أنّ العوامل الداخلية هي التي أجهضت نهضتنا و أنّ العوامل الخارجيّة إستثمرت هذه العوامل الداخلية و إستغلتها لصالحها .وقد حضرت ذات يوم محاضرة دينية في مسجد يقع في دولة غربية وكان المحاضر قادما من العالم الإسلامي ولم يحمّل نفسه عناء قراءة الواقع الذي جاء إليه ليدعو الناس فيه إلى الطريق القويم , و تعامل مع الواقع كما لو أنّه يقع في الجغرافيا العربية أو الإسلامية , ومما قاله هذا المحاضر بالحرف الواحد وبدون نقيصة من كلامه :أيها المسلمون المقيمون في الغرب إحذروا الكفّار الذين تعيشون بين ظهرانيهم , فهم يسعون لإخراجكم من النور وإلى الظلمات , ولن يهنأ لهم بال حتى يحيلونكم إلى كفرة!!!و بإعتباري لا أحب الدجل الفكري , فقد قطعت محاضرته وقلت له ::يا فضيلة الشيخ قبل أن تصدر هذا الحكم إسأل كل جمهرة المسلمين الحاضرين ها هنا من يعيلهم !من يقدم لهم رواتب شهرية تجعلهم أحسن من وزراء بلادهم ! 
من أعطاءهم بيوتات تقيهم البرد والحرّ ودون أن يدفعوا دولارا واحد كإيجار !من يطببهم مجانا ! من يصلّح أسنانهم إذا تسوسّت !
من يعطي رواتب لهم ولأولادهم وبشكل شهري ودائم !وأخذت أعددّ الحسنات والخدمات التي تقدمها مؤسسات الرعاية الإجتماعية في كثير من الدول الغربية وتحديدا في دول شمال العالم للعرب والمسلمين ,ثمّ قلت له يا فضيلة الأستاذ من المسلم : نحن أو الفرنجة ! 
هل رأيت مسلما لا ينتج لقمته ولا ينتج ثقافته ولا دواءه , فمثلما تعيش دولنا الإسلامية شحاذة وتقتات من مساعدات البنوك الغربية , فإنّ أغلب المسلمين في الغرب يعيشون بفضل المساعدات الإجتماعية ولعلمك يا جناب الشيخ فإنّ هذه المساعدات تجبيها مصلحة الضرائب من المقتدرين ماديّا من العمال والموظفين الغربيين الذين يدفعون الضرائب والذي يذهب جزء منها إلى مساعدة كل هؤلاء الحضور بين يديك من المسلمين .ثمّ قلت له : تتهم الفرنجة بالكفر فأنّا سأصطحبك في جولة في هذه المدينة الغربيّة التي أنت فيها , ستجد أن كثيرا من الحانات والمراقص يملكها مسلمون , وكثيرا من محلات الخمور والمجلات الخلاعية و بيع لحوم الخنزير يملكها مسلمون . بالإضافة إلى ذلك فقد علمنا هؤلاء الغربيين الكذب والدجل وتحايلنا عليهم وضحكنا على كل مؤسساتهم والملفات ثقيلة لا يمكن فتحها دفعة واحدة , وهنا قال لي المحاضر :أعتذر لتسرّعي في الحكم وأتمنى أن تكمل المحاضرة نيابة عني ! ما دفعني إلى هذه المقدمة هو حجم الإستهانة بقيم الإسلام من قبل المسلمين أنفسهم في الغرب , إلى درجة أنّ الإنسان الغربي والمؤسسات الغربية باتت لا تفرّق بين المسلم الملتزم بقيم دينه والمسلم الذي ينتمي إلى الإسلام شكلا ويتجافى عنه سلوكا و أخلاقا . و في هذا السيّاق يشار إلى أن شرطيا سويديّا أوقف في يوم من الأيام سائقا مسلما لإجراء فحص التأكد من عدم شربه للخمر وهو يسوق سيارته , فقال هذا السائق المسلم للشرطي السويد : أنا مسلم , فأجابه هذا الشرطي السويدي بقوله : لقد قالها غيرك كثير قبل هذا وكانت بطونهم ملىء بمختلف أنواع الخمور .لقد أساء بعض المسلمين في الغرب إلى دينهم أكثر مما أساءت إليه المنظمات المتخصصّة في نحر الإسلام , على إعتبار أنّ أهداف هذه المنظمات واضحة ومكشوفة , لكن المسلم عندما يقترف جناية في الغرب تنسب رأسا إلى الإسلام , ويعتبرها الإنسان الغربي جزءا من تعاليم الإسلام , والمستشرقون الذين تركوا إنطباعا خاطئا عن الإسلام في الذهنية الغربية , جاء الكثير من المسلمين إلى الغرب وأكدوا هذا الإنطباع بإعتبار أنّ سيرة المسلم تحسب على الإسلام لأنّ الإنسان الغربي ليس فقيها في كليات وجزئيات الثقافة الفقهية الإسلامية.
ويتباهى بعض المسلمين في الغرب فيما بينهم وعندما يلتقون عن عدد القاصرات اللائي صرن ثيبّات بفضلهم وربمّا لأجل ذلك قام موقع إلكتروني سويدي موالي لجهة سياسية سويدية معادية للمهاجرين بمطالبة السلطات بطرد الذين جاءوا لإغتصاب نسوة السويد , وقد حزّ في قلبي أن أسمع هذا التباهي من شباب ينتمون إلى دولة يصول فيها شارون ويجول بإجرامه , كما حزّ في قلبي أنّ أشاهد بأم عيني أنّ معظم المتورطين في تجارة المخدرات و نشرها ينتمون إلى إقليم إسلامي يحترق , بل إنّ بعض الشباب والكهول في أكثر من عاصمة غربية جرى إعتقالهم بتهمة إغتصاب مراهقات و أطفال صغار في بعض الأحيان .هذا غير الضحك على الدول الغربية بأساليب مخجلة , فربّ مسلم إقترض من بنك غربي مبلغا خياليا لإستثماره في مشروع تجاري إختلس هذا المبلغ وأودعه في بنك خاص في وطنه العربي وبعد ذلك أعلن إفلاسه , و هذه الأمور ليست خاصة بل صارت عامة وفاحت رائحتها النتنة , والعجيب أن الذين يعلنون إفلاسهم زورا وبهتانا , يعيدون فتح نفس المشاريع بأسماء زوجاتهم وأقاربهم بإعتبار أنّ هذه الأسماء غير ملوثّة بعد .وقد نشبت الصراعات حتى في المساجد بين مسيريها و المرتزقين منها , حتى تدخلت الشرطة الغربية في أكثر من مسجد بعد أن تبادل مسيرو هذا المسجد التهديدات الأمر الذي تطلبّ إحضار الشرطة لفك الخصام , وقد كنت على رأس لجنة وساطة في مسجد من هذه المساجد والتي رغم تدخل الوجهاء فإنّ الخلافات لم تنته , و كم كان بليغا وفصيحا ذلك القاضي السويدي الذي قال للمختلفين : شئتم أو أبيتم عليكم أن تتفقوا لأنّكم يجب أن تلتقوا في بيت الله بمحبة ومودة .ولو وسعتنا هذه العجالة لذكرنا قصصا يشيب لها الولدان , ولكن بعدها ألا يحق لنا أن نوجّه أصابع الإتهام إلى المسلمين الذين جنوا على إسلامهم وحضارتهم .ومن الكافر يا ترى ! الذي يسعف مستضعفا فيعطيه راتبا وطبابة وبيتا وأمنا وجواز سفر وبطاقة بنكية , أم ذاك الذي يكذب ويسرق ويختلس ويغتصب ثمّ يقول زيفا : أشهد أن لا إله إلاّ الله .......  
نقلاً عن arabandalucia.

----------


## majedm

خلية نحل متواصلة 
هنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييئا لنا بك ايها الرجل المعطاء

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> خلية نحل متواصلة 
> هنيييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييئا لنا بك ايها الرجل المعطاء

 بارك الله فيك ، ولا حرمني من طلاتك على موضوعاتي .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

'بشكيريا' تشكو..    
مفكرة الإسلام: إن ملف قضية الأقليات الإسلامية ملف مؤلم, يبعث على الحسرة في النفوس, إلا أننا لا نملك إلا الاستمرار في فتحه وتسجيل كل ما يصل إلى مسامعنا أو يقع تحت أيدينا مما يفيد في تلك القضية المصيرية بالنسبة لأمة المليار, علّه يكون شاهد عيان, ففي وقتنا الحاضر في عصر السماء المفتوحة والفضائيات لا يستطيع المسلم أن يهرب من أنباء الاضطهاد والمذابح والقهر والتعذيب التي تتعرض لها الأقليات الإسلامية في شتى أنحاء العالم, سواء صغر حجمها أو كبر؛ فمن فنلندا وبلغاريا وكندا والسنجق, إلى الأباظة وأبخازيا, واليوم في بشكيريا, فهل هناك من يعرف تلك الديار؟! وهل هناك من يشعر بما يعانيه أهلها من نقص الدعاة والفقر والجهل بتعاليم الدين والتفكك والبعد عن سائر مسلمي العالم؟! فهيا بنا إلى أقاصي الدنيا حيث جمهوريات روسيا الاتحادية لنتعرف أحوال مسلمي بشكيريا.  
·     بشكيريا: هي إحدى جمهوريات روسيا الاتحادية التي يبلغ عدد المسلمين فيها حوالي 20 مليون مسلم من عدد سكان روسيا البالغ نحو 156 مليون نسمة. 
·            العاصمة: أوفا. 
·           المساحة: 143 ألف كيلومتر مربع. 
·           عدد السكان: 4 ملايين نسمة، نسبة الروس منهم  39%, و28% تتر, و22% بشكيريون. 
·           عدد المساجد: أكثر من 34 مسجدًا. 
·           وهناك حوالي 80 مؤسسة ومجموعة من المسلمين غير مرخصة رسمياً تعمل في مجال الدعوة. 
دخل الإسلام بشكيريا في عهد الخليفة العباسي 'المقتدر بالله', الذي أرسل سفيره أحمد بن فضلان إلى هذه البلاد، وكان أهلها يعبدون الأوثان والطبيعة, ومن هذه الزيارة بدأ دخول أهلها في الإسلام, وأصبح أغلب سكانها مسلمين في القرن الرابع عشر الميلادي في عهد 'أوزبك خان'، ثم احتلتها روسيا القيصرية عام 1553م.  
وقد عانى السكان البشكيريون المسلمون في العهد القيصري الروسي - والذي امتد من القرن السادس عشر الميلادي وحتى قيام الثورة البلشفية في روسيا في مطلع القرن العشرين - من الضرائب وإعطاء الأرض للمهاجرين الروس ومحاولة صرف المسلمين إلى النصرانية وهدم المساجد وتحويل أعداد منها إلى كنائس, وكان يتولى شئون المسلمين في عهد القياصرة والعهد الاشتراكي المفتي الذي كان موظفًا حكوميًا. 
وعلى الرغم من أن الحرب الأهلية التي خاضتها روسيا ما بين 1918م إلى 1920م أسفرت عن منح الحكم الذاتي لجمهوريات وأقاليم بداخلها، كان أولها بشكيريا في مارس 1919م, إلا أن في ذلك العهد السوفيتي الذي امتد من 1917م إلى 1985م مورست ضد الإسلام شتَّى صور الاضطهاد من صنوف القهر والتعذيب، والتشريد، والتهجير الإجباري، وتقسيم أراضيهم والاقتطاع منها، وتهجير الروس والأوكرانيين إليها، بهدف تغيير التكوين 'الديموغرافي'، والعرقي، والديني لهذه الأقاليم. 
ومن ناحية أخرى فرضت على المسلمين اللغة الروسية كلغة رسمية، وكلغة للتعامل في كل نواحي الحياة, فانفصل معظم المسلمين عن كتاب الله تعالى وسنة رسوله، وعن كتب الفقه التي لم تكن مكتوبة باللغة الروسية, وصار من بقي من علماء المسلمين يعلّمون الإسلام سرًا لمن يتيسر له ذلك.  
وبعد انتهاء العهد السوفيتي فتحت الأبواب للدراسات الإسلامية، وأعيد بناء وترميم المساجد,  وبنيت الكثير من المساجد الجديدة في كثير من الجمهوريات التي مُنحت حكمًا ذاتيًا ومنها بشكيريا، كما تدرس العلوم الدينية في المساجد, إلا أن المأساة تكمن في عدم تلقي مسلمي هذه الجمهوريات الدعم القادر على إحداث عودة الروح إلى جسد الإسلام الهزيل فيها. 
ومن المعلوم أن هناك إدارة دينية في بشكيريا تأسست عام 1788م وتقوم بواجبها في مجال الإفتاء، والمفتي من خريجي المدرسة الدينية في بخارى. 
ويجدر بالذكر أن اسم جمهورية الذي أطلقته روسيا على دول القوقاز ومنها بشكيريا ليس إلا مجرد اسم، والواقع المر أنها مستعمرات روسية يدير شئونها موظفون من موسكو؛ ولهذا فإن سياسة روسيا تعتمد على أن يكون السكرتير الأول والثاني في كل جمهورية من هذه الجمهوريات الإسلامية روسيًا وليس محليًا.  
وتتعامل الحكومة الروسية مع المسلمين في بشكيريا معاملة يمكن أن يقال عنها: إنها جيدة, إلا أن المسلمين هناك يعانون من هجوم شرس تشنه وسائل الإعلام التي يسيطر اليهود على 25% منها, والتي تنقل الصورة المشوهة للإسلام كما تنشرها وسائل الإعلام الغربية.  
وتعاني بشكيريا من عدة مشكلات؛ فعلى الرغم من وجود عدد كبير من المساجد - وهي المصدر الأساسي لنشر الإسلام وتعليم المسلمين من البشكيريين أمور دينهم - إلا أنها تخلو غالبًا من الأئمة المؤهلين لأَنْ يقوموا بالدعوة الناجحة, فيترتب على هذا أن المساجد تخلو من زائريها. 
 كذلك فالأمر الذي يعيق الدعوة هو أن أفكار كثير من الناس ما زالت مادية، ولو اعترفوا ببطلان تعاليم الشيوعية فهؤلاء الناس هم المدرسون والأساتذة والمفكرون، أي الذين يقومون بتربية النشء، أما أهل الدين فهم أنفسهم بمثابة الطلاب .  
ومن أكثر المشكلات وضوحًا قلة المسلمين المثقفين الذين في وسعهم تبليغ مبادئ دينهم للناس على المستوى الواجب، وتولي المناصب القيادية، ليحل محل الأساتذة الملحدين في الجوامع والمدارس الثانوية وفي المؤسسات الاجتماعية الأخرى، لذلك يجب على مسلمي بشكيريا ألا يحصروا الدعوة الإسلامية في المساجد التي أصبحت وكأنها متاحف لا يُتردد عليها إلا للتعرف على حياة الأجداد القدامى. 
كما تعاني المنظمات والمؤسسات الإسلامية هناك من نقص الدعم العربي والإسلامي لهم, وخاصة في المجال الثقافي والتربوي, وتواجه عقبات جمة في سبيل نشر مشروعها الحضاري؛ إذ لا توجد صحيفة تبسط مشروعهم الفكري، ولا قناة تليفزيونية توزع أفكارهم؛ ما يجعل تلك المنظمات في حاجة إلى دعم مادي ومعنوي من أجل أداء رسالتها على أكمل وجه. 
وهناك حاجة للدعاة والمعلمين من العالم الإسلامي لنشر الثقافة الإسلامية ونشر وترجمة الكتب الإسلامية إلى اللغة الروسية وإيصالها للسكان في هذه البلاد.  
 ومن الضروري أيضًا أن يتم البحث مع مسلمي بشكيريا وغيرهم عن خطوات لبدء عمليات دعم حقيقي وبنّاء على كافة الأصعدة، وخصوصًا أن عمليات التنصير تنشط يومًا بعد يوم, وقد أجاد اليهود كذلك تفعيل أقلياتهم في كل دول العالم ومنها تلك المنطقة، وذلك عن طريق المخططات الماكرة والاستعانة بالقنوات الفضائية في تقديم المعونة، فليس أقل من أن تقتطع ساعات فضائية على قنوات إسلامية وعربية لتوجيه برامج دينية ودعم ديني وروحي إلى الشعوب الإسلامية في تلك المنطقة, وخصوصًا أن هؤلاء قد عاشوا مآسي متتالية, وما زالوا يعانون وسط الشيوعية الملحدة والصليبية الحاقدة.  
وهكذا أرجو أن أكون قد وفقت في عرض صورة واقعية عن إخواننا من مسلمي بشكيريا, وبذلك يسهل على كل مسلم خفي عنه أمر هؤلاء الأحبة أن يعرف من هم وما هي أحوالهم وما هي احتياجاتهم, لعل كل من يملك القدرة على مساعدتهم أن يمد يده إليهم مبتغيًا وجه الله ونصرة الإسلام والمسلمين. 
وأخيرًا.. هذه بعض أبيات من الشعر تنطق بلسان حال أمثال هؤلاء الأحبة من أمة لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله:  عمـاه ما للمسلـمين لأمـرنـا
أنا من حملت الدين بين جوانحي 
لو كان ما بي في اليهود لأقـبلت
أو كان ما بي في الصليب لأقبلت
لكننـي بـالله أطـلب عـزتـي
فعقيدتي بين الضـلوع حمـلتها
عماه قـل للمسلمـين: ترقبـوا 
 وكأنهم عن كل حس جُردوا
فلأجله دون البقية أُطردُ
من كل ناحية يهود تحشدُ
أقوامه ضد العدو تسددُ
فهو الذي يعطي الجميع وينجدُ
فأنا برغم مصائبي أتجلدُ
فالنصر آتٍ والإله مؤيدُ 
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في ألمانيا بين رغبة التعايش والتحديات الداخلية     
مفكرة الإسلام [خاص]: منذ أن اتحدت ألمانيا الشرقية وألمانيا الغربية بعد انهيار الاتحاد السوفييتي عام 1991، بدأت المناداة بعودة برلين لتكون عاصمة ألمانيا الموحدة، إلا انه ومنذ ذلك التاريخ تأثرت أوضاع المسلمين الحياتية في ألمانيا بشكل كبير، إلى أن تزايدت بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر.  
وحرصا من 'مفكرة الإسلام' على رصد أوضاع المسلمين في ألمانيا فقد انتقلت إلى هناك للتعرف على أبرز المشاكل التي تواجههم في هذه البقعة الأوروبية التي تذكر الدراسات التاريخية أن غالبية مسلميها ينتمون إلى المذهب السني 'حوالي 65%'، إلا أنه وطبقا للدراسات وقياسات الرأي فإن غالبية المسلمين لا يمارسون العبادات بشكل منتظم وحتى صلاة الجمعة لا يحرص على تأديتها سوى ما يقل عن 10 % فقط. 
وبحسب الدراسات التاريخية فإن العديد من التوقعات في ألمانيا، تشير إلى أن أعداد المسلمين المتجنسين سوف تتزايد، نظرا لوجود استعداد لدى الجالية الإسلامية للتجنس بغض النظر عن التسهيلات التي يمكن أن تقدم أو لا تقدم في محاولة منهم للقيام بدور سياسي في ألمانيا، رغم ما كل يواجهونه من مشاكل وتحديات. 
ويطالب أعضاء الجالية الإسلامية بضرورة تحرك المؤسسات الإسلامية المختلفة لبحث قضاياهم في الوقت الذي يطالبون فيه إخوانهم بعدم نقل مشاكل بلاد المواطنة إلى بلاد الهجرة، إضافة إلى مطالبتهم بعدم كيل النظم الغربية بمكيالين. ففي الوقت الذي تناصر فيه كثير من الدوائر الغربية 'إسرائيل'، تقف موقف العداء من قضايا العرب والمسلمين.    تاريخ المسلمين في ألمانيا 
حسبما تؤكد الدراسات ، فإن تاريخ المسلمين الموثق في ألمانيا يرجع إلى القرن الثامن عشر، أما الاتصالات بين المسلمين والألمان أنفسهم فتسبق ذلك، حيث شهدت هذه الفترة اتصالات عدة بين ملوك ألمانيا والمسلمين كما هو ثابت تاريخيا، بل إن بعض الفترات القديمة شهدت وجود جالية إسلامية مستقرة منذ ذلك الوقت.  
كل هذا يدل على أن التعامل مع الحضارة الإسلامية كان تعاملا أكثر إنسانية وحضارة وانفتاحا مما نراه اليوم من كل ما هو غريب خشية تغيير النمط الأوروبي، لكن هذا التاريخ القديم شهد تجديدا في ستينيات القرن الماضي عندما أتت مجموعات كبيرة من المسلمين للعمل في ألمانيا.  
وبشكل أكثر توضيحا فان الإسلام دخل ألمانيا الاتحادية والنمسا والجزء الألماني السويسري منذ مئات السنين، وكان ذلك عند وصول الفاتحين المسلمين الأتراك إلى مشارف في، ويرجع سبب وجود الجاليات الإسلامية في ألمانيا بهذا العدد الكبير إلى حركة الاعمار التي قام بها الألمان بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية وهزيمتها. 
وبقدوم العمال وزيادة أعداد الطلبة الدارسين وللعوامل الأخرى بدأ الوجود الملحوظ والمكثف للمسلمين في ألمانيا، وكان هذا الوضع كفيلا بأن يدفع المسلمين لإقامة اتحاد إسلامي يضم الجميع، حيث تم تكوين أول اتحاد إسلامي في أوائل الخمسينيات، كما أقاموا بعض المساجد الصغيرة لتأدية الصلاة فيها، وبمرور الوقت زاد عدد الجاليات بشكل كبير.  
وهنا تنبه أعضاء الاتحاد الإسلامي لضرورة الاهتمام بالأجيال القادمة حتى لا يذوبون في المجتمعات الأوربية، فتم إنشاء بعض المراكز الثقافية والمدارس، وبدأ التنسيق بين الهيئات والمؤسسات المختلفة، التي يطلق عليها حاليا المجلس الإسلامي، وكذلك بعض المؤسسات التنسيقية بهدف تنسيق جهود الهيئات الإسلامية للحصول على حقوقهم المشروعة كالسماح بتعليم مبادئ الإسلام لأبناء المسلمين في المدارس الألمانية، وتكوين المراكز الإسلامية، وان ترعى هذه المراكز شئون الجاليات، خاصة من ناحية الأحوال الشخصية بشكل رسمي، والحصول على اعتراف رسمي بالإسلام في ألمانيا أسوة بالمسيحية واليهودية.  
وعلى الرغم من عدم وجود إحصاءات شاملة عن الانتماءات الدينية بوجه عام في ألمانيا إلا أنه استنادا على التقديرات المختلفة يتراوح عدد المسلمين ما بين 3 إلى 3.2 مليون مسلم منهم حوالي نصف مليون مواطن من المواطنين الألمان الذين اعتنقوا الإسلام, أما بقية المسلمين فغالبيتهم العظمى من أصول تركية ويشكلون السواد الأعظم للجالية المسلمة في ألمانيا , أما البقية الأخرى فينحدرون من أصول عربية , بالإضافة إلى مسلمي البلقان وشبه القارة الهندية. 
وبوجه عام يصعب القول إن المسلمين في ألمانيا يتعرضون لتفرقة أو اضطهاد منهجي , فالقانون الأساسي الألماني' الدستور' يكفل حرية العبادة ويحمى هذا الحق ولكن هذا لا يمنع من وجود ' مضايقات' كثيرة تواجه المجتمع المسلم في ألمانيا, كثير منها نابع من عدم قدرة المسلمين على الاندماج الثقافي والاجتماعي في المجتمع الذي يعيشون فيه. 
وهذه أحد القضايا الأساسية المطروحة على بساط النقاش في ألمانيا منذ عدة سنوات مضت وحتى قبل وقوع أحداث 11 سبتمبر التي تعتبر متغيرا رئيسيا في النظرة إلى المسلمين. 
والإسلام في ألمانيا معظمه يميل إلى الطابع التركي نتيجة لاستقدام الشركات والمؤسسات في حقبة الازدهار الاقتصادي أو كما يسمى 'المعجزة الألمانية' في نهاية ستينات وسبعينات القرن الماضي للآلاف من الأتراك ليقوموا بالأعمال الدنيا التي لم تلق إقبالا من المواطنين الأملان أو لم تكن تليق بالوضع الاقتصادي المزدهر الذي نعموا به في تلك الفترة ثم سمحت السلطات الألمانية بعد ذلك بتوحيد أسر هؤلاء العاملين الأمر الذي أدى إلى زيادة أعدادهم. 
وفى بداية قدوم المسلمين إلى ألمانيا لم يمثل القادمون الجدد من المسلمين للمجتمع الألماني الذي لم يلتفت أو لم يعنه وجودهم في الأساس ونظر إليهم على أساس أنهم ' ضيوف' مؤقتين سرعان ما سوف يغادرون البلاد لكون ألمانيا في تلك الفترة لم تكن مجتمع هجرة . 
كما أن تكيف الأجانب من المسلمين على العيش في ألمانيا لم يكن بالأمر اليسير ولذلك يمكن القول إن ألمانيا في تلك الفترة كانت مجتمعا مغلقا إلى حد ما ولم تكن فكرة الوحدة الأوروبية تبلورت بصورتها الحالية مما سهل انتقال الأفراد بين المجتمعات لالأوروربية فضلا عن أن أفكار العولمة بكل تداعياتها المختلفة لم تكن قائمة. 
المهاجرون المسلمون الأوائل عاشوا على هامش المجتمع الألماني , وحسب الشواهد , لم يكونوا يوما جزءا منه ولذلك لم تعبأ بهم الدولة أو المواطنون ونظرا لثقافتهم المختلفة والمتعارضة في كثير من الأحيان مع الثقافة الألمانية فضلا عن عدم إلمام الكثيرين منهم باللغة الألمانية وهوة ما جعلهم يعيشون في مجتمعات خاصة بهم ' جيتو' أو كما بات يقال يطلق عليهم فيما بعد ' المجتمعات الموازية'. 
وبعد سنوات من الهجرة والاستقرار ووجود جيل ثان من هؤلاء المهاجرين بدأ الصدام مع المجتمع الألماني الذي بدأ يفيق هو الأخر على حقيقة أن هناك مجتمعات أخرى تنمو على هامش المجتمع الأساسي, وتختلف عنه  في كثير من السلوكيات مختلفة مشاكل كثيرة يتعين مواجهتها منها الزواج القسرى وجرائم الشرف وبناء دور العبادة بمخالفة للقوانين القائمة والذبح على الطريقة الإسلامية وخاصة ذبح الخراف في عيد الأضحى . 
هذه المشاكل امتدت لتطال المدارس العامة من عدم اختلاط الطالبات المسلمات مع نظرائهن الألمان وعدم المشاركة في الأنشطة الاجتماعية والرياضية وزاد من عزلة المسلمين انتشار الفضائيات منذ بداية حقبة السبعينات في القرن الماضي , فزادت من ثقافة ' الجيتو' لأنها نقلت المجتمعات الأصلية إلى المهاجرين المسلمين في ألمانيا باللغة الأم والثقافة القومية فزادت من الهوة الموجودة بالفعل بين المهاجرين ومجتمعهم الحالي.  
ويجمع المسلمون في ألمانيا على أن أحداث 11 سبتمبر كمتغير هام في النظرة إلى المسلمين انعكس على المناخ الاجتماعي الذي يعيش فيه المسلمون في ألمانيا وزاد ه تدهورا. 
وكنتيجة لتصاعد الحرب على  ما يسمى بالإرهاب والتركيز على التهديد القادم من التطرف الديني كما يصفه الغرب فقد زادت النزعة العنصرية والتفرقة ضد المسلمين الذين شعروا بالعداء وأنهم ليسوا أهلا للثقة وتلاحقهم وصمة عار بسبب عقيدتهم فان بعض وسائل الإعلام الألمانية ساهمت في إذكاء هذه النزعة . 
 وعلى الرغم من بعض المحاولات الايجابية في أعقاب 11 سبتمبر استهدفت مد جسور حكومية إلا أن هذا لم يستطع وقف تنامي مناخ العداء للمسلمين ونظرة الارتياب تجاههم خاصة وأن قضية الخلط بين الإسلام والإرهاب جرى التعامل معها وكأنها أحد المسلمات وانعكس ذلك في تعمق شعور المسلمين بالعزلة بأنهم محاصرون أو في أفضل الأحوال مراقبون . 
ولذلك سجلت كثير من منظمات حقوق الإنسان وقوع عدة حالات مثلت مضايقات للمسلمين شملت إهانات لفظية والتهديد بالقتل في بعض الأحيان وهجمات ضد المؤسسات الإسلامية إلا أنه مع ذلك فان الأمر لم يتحول إلى ظاهرة حيث اقتصرت المضايقات على حالات حصرية وفى ظروف بعينها ومع ذلك لا يزال المناخ غير مريح .   تحديات بالجملة   
ومن هنا فان المسلمين في ألمانيا تواجههم العديد من التحديات نتيجة الأسلوب الذي تعاملهم به الحكومة الألمانية بدعوى الحملة على الإرهاب منذ أحداث 11 سبتمبر والتي ساهمت بدورها في دعم وتأكيد الاتجاهات السلبية ضد المسلمين حيث تستخدم السلطات الاعتبارات الأمنية كذريعة لتبرير الإجراءات التي تستهدف المسلمين بوجه عام حتى ولو لم يتورطوا في أعمال مخالفة للقانون أو حتى بمجرد أن تحوم حولهم الشبهات إلا أنها تستهدفهم لكونهم مسلمين بحجة حماية الأمن القومى حيث تتخذ ضدهم إجراءات كحملات التوقيف والاستجوابات وتفتيش المنازل ومراقبة دور العبادة. 
ولا يتوقف شكوى المسلمين عند حد السلطات فقط وإنما تمتد أيضا إلى الإعلام الألماني الذي يلعب أثرا سلبيا في تشكيل اتجاهات الرأي العام عن المسلمين في ألمانيا من خلال تغطيته غير المتوازنة ويغلب عليها الأحكام المسبقة . 
 هذا ما تؤكده دراسة بجامعة ايرلانجن حول 'صورة الإسلام في الإعلام الألماني' إذ تشير إلى أنه سواء في الصحف أو الإذاعة أو التلفزيون أو حتى في المعاجم فان هناك صورة نمطية عن الإسلام والمسلمين, هذه الصورة تبلورت منذ سنين وخاصة بعد الثورة الإيرانية في العام 1979 حتى أنه في حال عدم استخدام مثل هذه الصورة يظل الانطباع الأول هو السائد وهو الجانب السلبي عن المسلمين لدى الألمان. 
ولذلك تعمد كثير من وسائل الإعلام الألمانية إلى تناول مواضيع بعينها عن الإسلام وغالبا ما لا يتم طرح هذه المواضيع بالموضوعية المطلوبة أو عدم  معرفة تامة بالإسلام والمسلمين خاصة وأنه في الآونة الأخيرة ظهرت العديد من التقارير التي تركز على ما تراه من جوانب سلبية للمسلمين مثل مشكلة القتل على خلفية الشرف والزواج بالإكراه أو العنف في العائلة المسلمة .  
وفى هذا السياق فقد سبق أن نشرت مجلة ' فوكس ' الأسبوعية  على صفحة الغلاف عنوانا يحمل اسم' الضيوف المخيفين' وذلك في إشارة إلى المسلمين الذين يعيشون في ألمانيا فيما تطرقت مجلة ' دير شبيجل' في أحد تحقيقاتها إلى تقييد حقوق المرأة المسلمة  عنوانه ' بنات الله عديمات الحقوق ' في إشارة إلى ما أسمته معاناة المرأة المسلمة في ألمانيا من وطأة الظروف الاجتماعية التي تفرض عليهن أمورا باسم الدين تنال الكثير من حقوقهم فيما يعتبرها كثير من المستشرقين الأمان أن هذه الأمور لا تمت إلى الشريعة الإسلامية بصلة وإنما هي تابعة من فهم خاطئ للدين والعادات والتقاليد الإسلامية. 
ويؤكد مصطفى أبو الحمد مقيم في مدينة بون- إن الحفاظ على هوية المسلم أمام هذه التحديات تبدأ بالتعليم، وان كثيرا من المسلمين يفتقدون التعليم الذي يدعم هويتهم، ولذلك فان التعليم سيبقى بجوار دور المساجد الدور الأساسي الذي لا غنى عنه، خاصة وان النظام الألماني يسمح بان تقام مدارس خاصة تشرف عليها الطوائف الدينية، ويعترف بشهاداتها شريطة أن تلتزم بالحد الأدنى من القانون والنظام التعليمي المعمول به.  
ولذلك فإنه توجد عدة مدارس أنشئت لاستغلال هذه الرخصة منها واحدة في ميونخ ومدرسة في برلين وغيرهما، إضافة إلى مدارس تخدم مصالح البعثات الدبلوماسية مثل أكاديمية الملك فهد في بون، كما أن النظام نفسه يعطى الحق للطوائف الدينية أن تضع مناهج مواد التدريس، وان تشرف على تأهيل المعلمين، وعلى ما يتعلق بهذه المواد المنهجية، بعد أن كان هذا الحق محجوبا عن المسلمين فيما قبل.   
تحديات المرأة المسلمة  
ومن أبرز التحديات التي تواجه المرأة المسلمة في ما تواجهه هناك، خاصة بعد القرار الصادر منذ فترة بمنع ارتداء المسلمات للحجاب في المدارس الحكومية، واستثناء المصالح وجهات العمل من هذا القرار، وهو التحدي الذي يضاف إلى جملة من التحديات التي تواجه المرأة المسلمة في الغرب بعد قرار منع الحجاب في المدارس الفرنسية.  
إلا انه رغم ذلك، فهناك رغبة من المسلمات في ألمانيا في ارتداء الحجاب والحفاظ على ارتدائه، رغم وجود إشكال عدة من التطهير العرقي والديني تعانى منه المرأة المسلمة، ففي كثير من الحالات ترفض المؤسسات قبول المرأة المسلمة المثقفة المتعلمة ذات الكفاءة لمجرد مظهرها الإسلامي، أو يرفض أصحاب العقارات إسكان الأسرة المسلمة لمظهرها الأجنبي في السكن.  
يضاف إلى ذلك جملة أخرى من التحديات التي تواجه المرأة المسلمة في ألمانيا، وهى أن القانون الألماني لا يوثق الزواج الثاني، وان كان لا يعاقب عليه مثل القانون الأمريكي ، ورغم ذلك فان البعض من النازيين الجدد وغيرهم كثيرا ما يهاجمون الزواج الإسلامي.  
وحسبما يؤكد محمد الأحمدي - مقيم في ألمانيا منذ 19 عاما- ورغم تمتعه بالجنسية الألمانية، فان أغلب مسلمي ألمانيا يعيشون هناك منذ 40 عاما، ولم يحصلوا على الجنسية في ظل تعديل قانون التجنس، رغم أن هذا القانون يسمح لمن يولد في ألمانيا بغض النظر عن جنسية أبويه يعطى الجنسية الألمانية، بالإضافة إلى جنسية احد أبويه، وعليه أن يقرر مع بلوغه 23 سنة اى الجنسيتين يأخذ، فهي إذا جنسية مزدوجة إلى اجل مسمى .    المشاركة السياسية   
الدكتور محمود أبو الدهب- مقيم في ألمانيا - يؤكد أن وضع المسلمين اضعف من أن يشاركوا في الأمور السياسية، وان كان لبعض المسلمين في برلين بعض الآراء السياسية التي يبرزونها، إلا انه للآسف الشديد- كما يقول- توجد خلافات حادة بين الجوانب الفكرية بين المسلمين، وبالتالي فمن الصعب أن يتحدوا نحو فكر إسلامي محدد، ينطلقون من خلاله لتشكيل حزب ديني.  
ويضيف عادة ما يكون هناك عقد مؤتمر سنوي، الغرض منه طرح إحدى القضايا المرتبطة بالأوضاع الإسلامية في ألمانيا أو أوروبا، ونتعمد أن يكون المؤتمر في أيام عيد الميلاد، حتى يمكن أن نجذب المسلمين إلى المؤتمر لعدم خروجهم إلى الاحتفال بمثل هذه الأعياد، حتى لا يقعوا في الزلل والمعاصي من خلال ارتكاب الموبقات ورؤية المشاهد الخليعة، وبالتالي فنحن نجمع المسلمين في هذه الأوقات من خلال المؤتمر السنوي بالمراكز الإسلامية لمتابعة الدروس والندوات الدينية ومعايشتهم في جو إسلامي، يعود بالرفاهية على أولاد المسلمين، حتى يدركوا أن الإسلام لديه أوقات لقضاء الفراغ بشكل مباح.  
ويشير د. أبو الدهب إلى الدور الذي تلعبه الصهيونية في ألمانيا أو ما يقوم به النازيون الجدد للحيلولة دون دخول الأجانب في الإسلام، ولذلك فهم دائما يستعدون الحكومة الألمانية على المسلمين من خلال وسائل الإعلام المختلفة، فهي تقوم بدور بشكل مباشر في كل ما ينشر عن الإسلام، وإبراز سلبيته في مختلف المجالات، وبالطبع لا يسمح لنا بالرد على ادعاءاتهم الكاذبة، أو المحاولة لتوضيح صورة الإسلام الصحيحة.  
ويقول: نلجأ إلى وسائل لإبراز صورة الإسلام وحماية المسلمين من محاولات الاختراق والتشويه عن طريق زيارات المسلمين للتجمعات وإرشادهم لكيفية التعامل مع العناصر المخالفة داخل المجتمع الألماني، ونقوم بتوفير الصحف والمجلات الإسلامية باللغات الانجليزية والألمانية، كمحاولة لإبراز الصورة الصحيحة للإسلام عن طريق تناول سيرة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، ومواقف القرآن الكريم.     الحوار بين الشرق والغرب   
ولعل ابرز ما يطرح نفسه على الساحة الألمانية، ما يدور في هذه الأيام،قضية الحوار بين الشرق والغرب، ولذلك فان تعبير الحوار مع الإسلام في ألمانيا أصبح تعبيرا شائعا، وسيطر على الخطاب الألماني في مؤسساته الرسمية والفكرية بهدف التعرف أكثر على الحضارة والثقافة الإسلامية، وتأثير هذه الثقافة على النواحي الاجتماعية والسياسية على المجتمعات العربية والإسلامية بوجه عام، وكذلك معرفة الفوارق بين هذه المجتمعات التي تشترك في نفس الدين الواحد لكنها تختلف اختلافا كبيرا فيما بينها حتى يمكن رسم إطار سياسي يتلاءم مع كل مجتمع على حدة.  
غير انه بعد إحداث 11 سبتمبر وما تلاها من إعلان الولايات المتحدة الحرب على ما يسمى بالإرهاب أصبحت العلاقات الثقافية الخارجية لألمانيا احد المكونات الرئيسية في السياسة الخارجية الألمانية بسبب اللغط الكثير الذي أثير حول الإسلام والخلط بينه وبين الإرهاب، مما كان له تداعيات خطيرة على العلاقات بين الدول، وقفزت العلاقات الثقافية الخارجية من حالة السكون أو عدم الاهتمام لتصبح في مقدمة أولويات السياسة الخارجية الألمانية، حيث سارعت وزارة الخارجية الألمانية إلى القيام ببعض المبادرات والمشروعات لتعزيز الحوار الإسلامي الأوروبي حتى لا تسقط السياسة الخارجية الأوربية بوجه عام في فخ صدام الحضارات.  
ويرى الكثير من الباحثين أن مسارعة ألمانيا وغيرها من الدول الأوربية إلى الاهتمام بهذا العامل الثقافي إنما يرجع إلى محاولة مواجهة أو موازنة السياسة الأمريكية التي اعتمدت على التدخل العسكري في أعقاب أحداث سبتمبر، وما أسمته أمريكا بالحرب الوقائية، وهو المبدأ الذي تعارضه غالبية الدول الأوروبية التي ترى أن السياسة الثقافية الخارجية هي سياسة أمنية، ولكن بوسائل مختلفة تهدف إلى منع نشوب الصراعات من خلال الحوار.  
وأخيرا تبقى الإشارة إلى أن كل هذه التحديات والمشاكل التي تواجه المسلمين في ألمانيا، يرجعها الكثيرون من الجاليات المسلمة إلى التأثير الصهيوني، ومحاولاته ضدهم، والتأييد الرسمي لإسرائيل، الأمر الذي أدى إلى حالة من عدم الارتياح بين الرأي العام، وفى المناقشات السياسية والصحفية حول سياسة إسرائيل وسلوكها مع الفلسطينيين، ويرون أن هذه الممارسات يمكن أن تشكل عائقا أمام عملية التسوية، وتقويض الجهود الدولية والأوربية الرامية إلى حل الصراع وإقامة دولة فلسطينية.  
وهنا يؤكد المراقبون في ألمانيا أن برلين تسعى إلى إقامة توازن بين التزامها الراسخ إزاء أمن إسرائيل وقبولها مبدأ حق تقرير المصير للفلسطينيين، وهو المبدأ الذي أقرته السوق الأوروبية المشتركة في إعلان في عام 1980، ثم تطور هذا المبدأ بعد ذلك لقبول قيام دولة فلسطينية إلى جانب إسرائيل.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

هولندا.. اغتيال الأقلية المسلمة    
د. خالد شوكات   
لما أعلن المخرج السينمائي الهولندي "ثيو فان خوخ" قبل أشهر عن مشروعه السينمائي الجديد، بدا لكثير من النشطاء المسلمين في هولندا مستفزاً كعادته، غير أنهم أكدوا جميعاً أن هذا الرجل المعروف بنزعته اليمينية المتطرفة، وولعه الشديد بالتهجم على الإسلام؛ لن يجرهم إلى "حرب دينية"، وقالوا في مجملهم: إن أفضل الوسائل للرد على استفزازاته تجاهلها.  
كان هذا تقدير قادة الأقلية المسلمة وعقلائها، لكن شاباً مغربياً لم يتجاوز السادسة والعشرين من عمره؛ يؤكد كل من عرفه على أنه كان قليل العلم الشرعي، متواضع المعرفة بفقه الدين وأصوله وأركانه ومقاصده، قرر قلب المعادلة التي تعبر عن الأكثرية الكاثرة من مسلمي البلاد، وقدم - من حيث أراد خلاف ذلك - على طبق من ذهب المبررات الكافية لليمين المتطرف لتحقيق أهدافه العنصرية، ووضع أصوات العقلانية والحكمة في الزاوية الحرجة.  
لقد شكلت هولندا طيلة العقدين الماضيين نموذجاً على الصعيدين الأوربي والغربي في احترام حقوق الأقليات الدينية والقومية وفي مقدمتها الأقلية المسلمة، مثلما هي نموذج في تبني مجموعة هائلة من التشريعات والإجراءات والقرارات التي فتحت الباب أمام أبناء الأقلية المسلمة لتطوير وجودهم على كافة الأصعدة، وفي كافة الاتجاهات، غير أن التصرفات غير المسؤولة لبعض المسلمين ظهرت كأنها تدفع الحياة العامة الهولندية نحو وجهة سلبية قاتمة، ستكون الأقلية المسلمة أكثر المتضررين منها.     الجهل عدو الإسلام الأول: 
إن ما حدث مطلع الشهر الجاري من اغتيال مخرج مغمور كان قد أساء إلى مشاعر المسلمين بإخراجه فيلماً يجزم كل من شاهده على رداءة صنعته، وضعف قيمته الفنية، وبلادة رسالته الفكرية، ما كان ليرد للمسلمين كرامتهم المهدرة حسب اعتقاد القاتل، وما كان ليحمي الإسلام من هجمات عنصرية أخرى قد يتعرض إليها الدين الحنيف في المستقبل. 
إن ما كان سيحقق الرد الراقي فعلاً هو مواصلة أبناء الأقلية المسلمة تحقيق الإنجازات الثقافية والسياسية والاقتصادية التي من شأنها أن تجلب الفخر لهم، وتشعر أجيالهم الناشئة بالعزة والقوة والثقة في النفس والعقيدة.  
لقد حقق مسلمو هولندا بفضل مناخ التسامح والتعايش المتوفر في البلاد - رغم وجود اليمين المتطرف - الكثير من الإنجازات المتميزة في الفضاء الأوربي والغربي، بالإمكان إيجاز أهمها فيما يلي:  
- ثمانية نواب من أصل مئة وخمسين في البرلمان الهولندي، بنسبة مئوية تفوق بقليل نسبة المسلمين إلى عدد السكان الإجمالي (مليون من ستة عشر مليوناً).  
- أكثر من خمسين نائباً في المجالس المحلية للمدن الهولندية الكبرى.  
- أكثر من أربعين مدرسة ابتدائية إسلامية ممولة من خزينة الدولة الهولندية، يتعلم فيها أكثر من ثلاثين ألف طالب مسلم.  
- مدرستان ثانويتان إسلاميتان ممولتان أيضاً من خزينة الدولة الهولندية، ومدرسة ثالثة في طريقها إلى التأسيس.  
- جامعتان إسلاميتان تدرسان الفقه والشريعة وسائر العلوم الإسلامية.  
- أكثر من ثلاثمائة مسجد ومصلى ومركز إسلامي، تنتشر في أكثر من مئة مدينة وبلدة هولندية، وهو ما لم يتحقق في زمن كانت فيه الحضارة الإسلامية في عز قوتها.  
- أكثر من ألف منظمة ثقافية واجتماعية إسلامية تقدم خدمات متعددة بكل حرية.  
- أكثر من عشر منظمات للعمل الخيري الإسلامي، تجمع المساعدات المالية والعينية للمحتاجين والفقراء من المسلمين في مختلف أنحاء العالم.  
- أكثر من نصف مليار يورو تصرفه الحكومة الهولندية سنوياً على مشاريع للنهوض بأوضاع المسلمين التعليمية والاجتماعية، والاقتصادية والسياسية والثقافية.  
- تمتع النساء المسلمات بحقهن في ارتداء الحجاب، واضطلاع بعضهن بمهام ومسئوليات عامة في غاية الأهمية، فمن بين المحجبات الهولنديات من وصلت إلى مستوى مستشارة لدى وزير الداخلية، وأخريات وصلن إلى درجة القضاء والمحاماة وغيرها من المهن التي لا يحق للمحجبات في بعض الدول العربية والإسلامية ممارستها.  
بعبارة موجزة: فإن الذي قام باغتيال المخرج "فان خوخ" يوم الثاني من نوفمبر الماضي قد وضع بفعلته الشنيعة هذه كل هذه الإنجازات التي تحققت - بفعل نضالات وتضحيات وعطاءات الكثير من أبناء الأقلية المسلمة - في دائرة الخطر بدل تعزيزها، تماماً مثلما حشر الأقلية المسلمة في زاوية الدفاع عن النفس، تتلقى اللكمة وراء الأخرى، بدل مساعدتها على تحصيل المزيد من الحقوق وتحقيق المزيد من الإنجازات.     البداية حرق المساجد وتفجير المدارس: 
إن الذين يموتون بشتى الأمراض والأوبئة في هولندا يعدون بالآلاف يومياً، وربما كان "فان خوخ" - لو لم يجر اغتياله - من بين هؤلاء، غير أن هؤلاء الذين يموتون ميتة طبيعية لا يلحقون ضرراً بأحد من بعدهم، خلافاً لميتة فان خوخ التي خلفت وراءها أجواء أشبه بأجواء الحروب والمواجهات الأهلية المدمرة.  
لقد بادر العنصريون الهولنديون إلى استغلال ميتة فان خوخ مثلما تسول لهم أنفسهم، فبدءوا بحرق المساجد، وتفجير المدارس الإسلامية في شمال البلاد وجنوبها، وفي شرقها وغربها (15 مسجداً على الأقل في عدة مدن هولندية ومدرسة إسلامية في إيندهوفن)، وقد ظهر على أبناء الأقلية المسلمة المنتشرين في كافة أنحاء هولندا تقريباً الفزع على أبنائهم، وأنفسهم، وممتلكاتهم، وبشكل عام حاضرهم ومستقبلهم.  
ويتساءل بعض أبناء الأقلية المسلمة اليوم عما إذا كان عقل قاتل فان خوخ قد صور له - ولو قليلاً - بعض تداعيات فعلته والأضرار الجسيمة التي ستلحقها حماقته بالمسلمين، أم أنه قد اطمأن إلى أن عقلانية الهولنديين لن تفلت أبداً من عقالها، واعتمد على صلابة الموقف الأخلاقي - لمن يصورهم بمكانة الكفار والمشركين - في لجم النزعات العنصرية المتطرفة، وحماية المصالح الإسلامية؟!.  
ويتساءل مسلمون هولنديون آخرون عما إذا كان منفذ عملية الاغتيال ضد المخرج السينمائي - ومن فكر على شاكلته - يعتقد بأن التصفية الجسدية قادرة فعلاً على حماية الإسلام والمسلمين من استفزازات المستفزين، وحقد الحاقدين، أو يظن أن قتل كاتب أو مثقف أو سينمائي سيرهب آخرين ينوون السير في طريق الهجوم والاستفزاز، ليتراجعوا عن مخططاتهم وأفكارهم.  
إن كل من يعرف "فان خوخ" ورفيقة دربه النائبة البرلمانية الهولندية من أصل صومالي "أيان هيرسي علي" يعلم أنه ربما كان يتمنى تحرش المتشددين من المسلمين به، فتحرش المتطرفين أصبح منذ أحداث 11 سبتمبر 2001 - وربما منذ صدور فتوى الخميني ضد سلمان رشدي - أفضل وسيلة لتحقيق النجومية، ونيل الشهرة، وما يستتبعها من أرباح معنوية ومادية، ولعله من قلة العقل واضطراب النظر أن يقع بعض المسلمين في الفخ، فيجلبون إلى عقيدتهم الضرر من حيث يظنون أنفسهم غيورين على حرماتها.     سجن المسلمين جميعاً:   
إن أخطر ما يمكن أن ينتج عن عملية اغتيال المخرج فان خوخ هو عدم الاكتفاء بالحكم بسجن القاتل عدة سنوات أو مدى الحياة مثلما يقضي بذلك القانون الجنائي الهولندي (الذي ألغى منذ عقود عقوبة الإعدام)، إنما الحكم بطريقة غير مباشرة وعملياً بسجن كافة المسلمين من خلال وضع قوانين وتشريعات جديدة تزرع الحواجز والمتاريس أمام مختلف جوانب حياتهم وأنشطتهم، وتحد من قدراتهم على النماء والتطور.  
وإن ما يجعل المتابع يتوقع صدور مثل هذا الحكم المبطن ظهور مؤشرات عدة في أروقة الحكومة والبرلمان ووسائل الإعلام الهولندية؛ توحي برغبة جامحة لدى أطراف حزبية وسياسية كثيرة في محاصرة تحركات أبناء الأقلية المسلمة، والتضييق أكثر ما يمكن على دوائر النشاط والحركة لديهم، ومن هذه المؤشرات ما يلي:  
- منح الأجهزة الاستخباراتية والأمنية المزيد من الاعتمادات المالية لتكثيف الرقابة على نشطاء الأقلية المسلمة.  
- الدعوة إلى سحب الجنسية الهولندية من أولئك الذين يحملون جنسية مزدوجة من المسلمين، والذين يشك في انتمائهم لجماعات إرهابية، أو تورطهم في أعمال تخل بالأمن العام.  
- الدعوة إلى طرد أئمة ووعاظ وخطباء بحجة انتمائهم لجماعات متطرفة، وقيامهم بأنشطة مريبة، وهو ما حدث فعلاً يوم 17- 11- 2004 حين قررت وزارة الهجرة الهولندية طرد الجزائري عبد الحميد يوشيما من الأراضي الهولندية بدعوى تحريضه على أعمال عنف ضد الهولنديين خاصة؛ والغربيين عامة مما يشكل تهديداً على الأمن العام.  
-  الدعوة إلى تشديد الرقابة على أنشطة المساجد والدروس التي تلقى فيها - بما في ذلك خطب الجمعة - بحجة تشجيع بعضها على العنف والإرهاب والكراهية.  
-  الدعوة إلى تفقد المناهج الدراسية المعتمدة في المدارس الإسلامية، وخصوصاً ما يتعلق منها بمواد التربية الدينية.  
-  الدعوة إلى فرض الرقابة على منظمات العمل الخيري الإسلامي، ومراقبة حركة المال والأعمال التي لها علاقة بالمسلمين.  
-  المطالبة بتشديد شروط الحصول على تأشيرة الدخول إلى هولندا أمام الوعاظ والأئمة والخطباء بشكل خاص، والمواطنين القادمين من الدول الإسلامية بشكل عام.  
- المطالبة بتسهيل إجراءات الاعتقال واقتحام المساكن التي يعتقد أن لها صلة بجماعات إسلامية متطرفة.  
- المطالبة بفرض المزيد من القيود أمام طالبي اللجوء السياسي - وغالبيتهم من المسلمين -، والامتناع الكامل عن قبول طلبات اللجوء الخاصة بالمنتمين لجماعات وحركات إسلامية.  
- مطالبة البلديات بالامتناع عن منح مزيد من التراخيص لبناء المساجد والمراكز الإسلامية.  
ولعل الظاهر في كل هذه الدعوات والمطالب أن معظمها ما زالت لم تخرج بعد من الحيز النظري إلى الحيز التطبيقي، وأن بعضها لم يكن سوى رد فعل آني ومؤقت على مقتل المخرج السينمائي، غير أن دلائل كثيرة تحفل بها الحياة السياسية الهولندية الراهنة تثبت أن تشريعات جديدة - تستند في فحواها إلى مثل هذه المطالب والدعوات - هي في طريقها إلى المصادقة البرلمانية، وأن أحزاباً سياسية كبيرة بينها من يشارك في الحكومة الائتلافية تراهن كثيراً على استصدار - ولو جزئي - لمثل هذه القوانين والتشريعات الجديدة.  
لقد وفر قاتل "فان خوخ" فرصاً ذهبية لأحزاب اليمين الهولندي - المتطرف منها والمعتدل على السواء - لإيقاف تقدم الأحزاب اليسارية المعروفة بتعاطفها مع قضايا الأجانب، التي كانت استطلاعات الرأي إلى وقت قريب تمنحها الفوز والريادة، وكذلك للمضي قدماً في إحياء مشاريع قوانين عنصرية لم تفلح محاولاتها طيلة السنوات الفائتة في الحصول على أغلبية لتمريرها.  
وخلاصة القول: إن القاتل الذي زعم أن دوافع دينية مقدسة تقف وراء فعلته قد وفر لأشد أعداء الأقلية المسلمة التي ينتمي إليها - والأقليات الأجنبية عامة - مبررات للتطهر السياسي والاجتماعي على حساب الضحايا الحقيقيين، والتحول إلى قديسين وحماة حضارة من همجية وبربرية المسلمين - الذين هم في واقع الأمر أضعف وأفقر طبقة من طبقات المجتمع الهولندي -.  
المختار الإسلامي

----------


## أبو عبد الله

نصائح ذهبية لسفرائنا في الغرب    
مفكرة الإسلام: الإسلام دين عالمي, اشتملت تعاليمه على قوانين السعادة في الدنيا والآخرة, ومن المعلوم أن الإنسان يرتبط بغيره من أبناء الوطن الواحد بكثير من الروابط الاجتماعية؛ حيث إن الإنسان اجتماعي بطبعه وفطرته. 
ولقد أقام الإسلام هذه العلاقات على أساس من العدالة والمودة التي وجدها بين المخلوقات, والبر والتعاون على الخير بناءً على التعددية قال تعالى: {وَتَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الْبِرِّ وَالتَّقْوَى وَلا تَعَاوَنُوا عَلَى الإثْمِ وَالْعُدْوَانِ} [المائدة: 2]. 
لذلك فقد قام النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم بوضع أسس وضوابط للعلاقات التي تربط بين المسلمين وغيرهم من غير المسلمين, وجعل من كل مسلم موحد داعية وسفيرًا للإسلام في وطنه أو خارج وطنه. 
وبما أن غير المسلمين في المجتمعات المختلفة - أوروبية بصفة خاصة أو أجنبية بصفة عامة - لهم نظرتهم تجاه ما يأتيه الإنسان من سلوك, تلك النظرة التي تخالف نظرة الإنسان المسلم أو المسلمين في مجتمعاتهم, لذلك يتحتم على المسلمين في غير أوطانهم أن يكون سلوكهم معبرًا عن دينهم وعقيدتهم. 
ومن المعلوم أن تأثير الإنسان الواحد بسلوكه في 100 شخص أقوى من تأثير 100 متكلم في شخص واحد, من أجل ذلك فإن كان على كل مسلم في بلاد المسلمين واجب حتمي أن يكون صورة مشرقة لدينه وعقيدته ودستوره السماوي الذي هو القرآن، وذلك بتمسكه بالسلوك الكريم والخلق العظيم الذي دعانا إليه الإسلام, فإن كل ما سبق أوجب عليه في غير بلاد المسلمين. 
واليوم ونحن بصدد الحديث عن أن أمة من المسلمين اضطروا للإقامة في غير أوطانهم ومخالطة من هم على غير دينهم, هؤلاء المسلمون نزحوا عن أوطانهم الأصلية للإقامة في البلدان الأجنبية شرقية أو غربية لأسباب كثيرة؛ تراوحت ما بين اجتماعية واقتصادية ودراسية وسياسية, فلا بد من أن نتطرق إلى ما جناه هؤلاء القوم من الإقامة في غير أوطانهم, وما لهم عند تلك الدول المضيفة التي أصبحت أوطانًا أخرى, وكذلك ما عليهم تجاه أنفسهم ودينهم ولهذه الأوطان. 
بدايةً.. إن الجاليات الإسلامية في الدول الأجنبية أصبحت دويلات داخل تلك الدول إن صح التعبير؛ حيث إن المسلمين الأوائل الذين نزحوا عن أوطانهم انبثقت عنهم أجيال من الأبناء لا يعرفون كثيرًا عن وطن الآباء. 
 وعلى الرغم من أن الجاليات الإسلامية في كثير من بلاد الغرب لا تزال تواجه صعوبات في الاندماج في تلك المجتمعات, منها ما يتعلق بهم أنفسهم من اختلاف السلوكيات والطبائع, والتي تسعى تلك الجاليات جاهدة للحفاظ عليها حتى تظل محتفظة بكيانها وهويتها الإسلامية, ومنها ما هو خاص بالمجتمعات التي استوطنوا فيها, إلا أن القائمين على شئون تلك البلاد توقعوا للمسلمين التفكك والتميع بمرور الوقت والزمان, وخصوصًا أمام المغريات وعوامل الفساد والانحلال التي هي من شيمة المجتمعات غير الإسلامية، ويبدو أن الكثير من تلك التوقعات قد حدث بالفعل, حيث يضج الكثير من الآباء بالشكوى من ظواهر التغريب التي تبدو على أولادهم. 
ففي تقرير عن المسلمين في شمال القارة الأمريكية تبين أن هناك: 
·           ثلاثة ملايين من الأبناء لا يعرفون شيئًا عن الإسلام. 
·           لا ينتظم في المدارس الإسلامية في عطلة نهاية الأسبوع أكثر من 1%. 
·           لا يزيد عدد المسلمين الذين يواظبون على صلاة الجمعة والنشاط الإسلامي عن 5%. 
وفي إحدى الدراسات في بريطانيا جاء فيها: 
·     أن أبناء المسلمين هم أقل فئات المجتمع تحصيلاً للعلم, وأن 75% منهم ينهون التعليم الإلزامي حاصلين على درجات ضئيلة. 
·           في كل ألف من أصحاب الملايين في بريطانيا من رجال الأعمال لم يتعدّ المسلمون أصابع اليد. 
ومن الناحية السياسية فعلى الرغم من أن اليهود في الدول الغربية نازحون إليها من دول أخرى, وأن أعدادهم تقل كثيرًا عن المسلمين, إلا أنهم وصلوا لأعلى المناصب ولهم تمثيل كبير في المجالس التشريعية وأماكن صنع القرار واتخاذ القرار, ووظفوا ذلك كله لمصالحهم وقضاياهم, وهذا ما لم يحدث بالنسبة للمسلمين. 
وللأسف فالمسلمون في الغرب - بحكم أوضاعهم القانونية - باقون في هذه الأوضاع مضافًا إليهم من يعتنق الإسلام من أهل هذه البلاد ما لم يتوحدوا ويكونوا على قلب رجل واحد, وعليهم انتهاج بعض السلوكيات والإرشادات, لعل الله سبحانه وتعالى أن يجمع بها شملهم, ويرفع شأنهم, ويحفظ عليهم دينهم, ويبارك لهم في شتى مناحي حياتهم.. ومن هذه النصائح: 
·  المحافظة على الدين, وذلك بأن يضع المسلم لنفسه حدًا أدنى من الالتزام بالدين إذا ما تكاثرت عليه المشاغل وتداعت عليه المشاكل, وعليه المحافظة على الفروض الدينية الأساسية من صلاة وصيام وزكاة وحج بيت الله الحرام إن استطاع إلى ذلك سبيلاً, مع تعمد الابتعاد عن أماكن الفساد, وتجنب الموبقات الثلاث الخمر والمخدرات والزنا, وإذا توفر لديه الوقت فليسعَ إلى حضور اللقاءات والندوات الإسلامية؛ فهي فرص للتعارف على المستوى الفردي والأسري, وبهذا سيتعاظم شأن المسلمين ويعترف به دينًا في الدول التي تعتبره دينًا دخيلاً.  
·  الأسرة المسلمة - والتي يحسدنا عليها أهل الغرب بما تتمتع به من ترابط واهتمام كل عضو منها بالآخر - حيث يجتمع أفراد الأسرة يوميًا, بينما يقضون هم أمسياتهم في الحانات وأماكن اللهو, تاركين أولادهم خلفهم عرضة للهزات والفتن, ولكن ما يؤسف له أن المدقق في حال العديد من الأسر المسلمة يرى أن هذا التماسك بدأ يتفكك, وظهر ما يسمى بالفجوة بين الآباء والأبناء, وذلك بفعل المغريات العنيفة وتراخي الآباء عن القيام بدور الناصح والموجّه والمراقب, في الوقت الذي تعبث فيه وسائل الإعلام بتضخيم أية بادرة عصيان - وبخاصة من قبل فتياتنا - على الحجاب والزواج. 
ولابد من أن ننتبه إلى أمر مهم؛ وهو الاهتمام بالمصاهرة بين الأسر المسلمة؛ حيث يعتبر ذلك من الواجبات الدينية, فلقد أدى اندفاع الشباب إلى الزواج من الفتيات الغربيات إلى وجود نسبة عالية من فتيات المسلمين من دون زواج, بالإضافة إلى فشل كثير من حالات الزواج هذه؛ إما لاختلاف النشأة وتباين الثقافة والعادات, وإما لعدم إصرار الزوج على اعتناق زوجته الغربية الإسلام. 
·  الوحدة؛ وخاصة أننا نعيش الآن عالم الكيانات الكبرى والتكتلات الدولية, فما بال المسلمون يتفرقون في الحياة, وما بالهم يتصدع بناؤهم بددًا في الحياة, إن وحدة الصف أمر في غاية الأهمية, وخاصة بالنسبة للذين يقيمون في غير أوطانهم, فيجب عليهم أن يتسامحوا ويتصافحوا, ويعف ويصفح كل منهم عن أخيه؛ استجابة لدعوة سيدنا محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم حيث قال: 'لا تحسسوا ولا تجسسوا ولا تحاسدوا ولا تباغضوا ولا تدابروا, وكونوا عباد الله إخوانًا'. 
·  الحوار البناء والجدال بالحسنى والمنطق والإقناع؛ فلم نسمع عن غربي اعتنق الإسلام عنوة أو بعد مظهر من مظاهر العنف, ولكن الله أعز الإسلام بكثيرين بعد حوار ونقاش بنّاء أو بعد دراسة هادئة, ويجب أن يتعلم إخواننا من مسلمي الجاليات سعة الصدر للنقد, وعدم التوتر لتباين واختلاف الآراء عن الغير. 
·  الاهتمام بالتعليم؛ حيث إن معظم المسلمين الذين جاءوا إلى الغرب عملوا في المصانع والموانئ والمطاعم والبناء, وكثيرون منهم يعيشون على المعونة الاجتماعية التي تخصصها الدولة للعاطلين, ومن أجل ذلك لم يكن لهم دور إيجابي له وزنه وثقله في الحياة العامة, وتحسين الوضع العلمي يؤدي إلى تحسين الوضع الوظيفي والتقدير والمهابة الاجتماعية؛ ما يعزز وضع الجالية المسلمة في ذلك البلد الذي تقيم فيه. 
·  وكذلك لابد من أن يكون للمسلمين في كل بلد غربي قاعدة اقتصادية ثابتة الركائز حتى يبرز دور الاقتصاد الإسلامي وأهميته في إدارة مصالح الناس, ولابد من اتباع القواعد الإسلامية كعدم التعامل بالربا وعدم استغلال الإنسان لأخيه الإنسان. ولنمو الاقتصاد الإسلامي في الدول الغربية فوائد كثيرة؛ منها خلق فرص عمل للمسلمين والمسلمات في أماكن عمل إسلامية؛ ما يؤدي إلى خفض نسبة البطالة ووفائهم بالتزاماتهم اليومية, وهذا يحفظ عليهم كرامتهم وعزتهم بين تلك الشعوب من غير المسلمين. 
·  ولدينا أيضًا الاهتمام بالناحية السياسية كأحد الجوانب المهمة لتعاظم قوة المسلمين في أي بلد غربي؛ حيث يستطيع المسلمون الحصول على حقوقهم وتوجيه الأمور لصالح قضاياهم وقضايا الأمة الإسلامية بأسرها.    
هذه بعض النصائح التي أستقي جُلّها من نبع ديننا الحنيف, والتي تأخذ بأيدينا إلى كل تقدم حضاري وإلى كل جديد, وتمكننا من التعايش في أمن وسلام وعزة وقوة مع من على غير ديننا وفي أوطان غير أوطاننا, وإلا سنذوب وسط عادات ورذائل لا تقع تحت حصر, وحتى لا نقع فريسة التبعية لأي فكر أو حضارة من الحضارات, فلدينا من ديننا وحضارتنا ما انتفع به العالم كله, واقتبست من نوره الدنيا بأسرها قبل أن تقوم كل الحضارات.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

إقبال على الحجاب بين الفتيات المسلمات بأمريكا    
سينثيا أندرسون - كريستيان ساينس مونيتورترجمة: زينب كمالمفكرة الإسلام: كان المكان مكتظًا بالناس الذين أتوا لتناول العشاء في ذلك المطعم التابع لمركز سيلفر سيتي جاليريا التجاري. وخلف طاولة المطعم كانت تقف سارة إسماعيل, البالغة من العمر 16 عامًا, تتلقى طلبات الزبائن المتلاحقة. ثم تقول: 'هل تريد أيضًا بطاطس مقلية؟! وهل ستتناول طعامك هنا أم ستأخذه معك؟!'.لقد كانت أنظار الزبائن كلها - سواء ممن يدفعون الحساب أو ممن يأخذون المناديل أو الشفاطات - معلّقة على غطاء الرأس الذي ترتديه سارة تحت قبعة بريجهام, ولكن سارة كانت تتجاهل هذه النظرات, إنها تتعامل مع الناس جميعًا سواء من الأزواج أو الأمهات الذين يأتون برفقة أطفالهن أو الأولاد الذين يرتدون السراويل الفضفاضة بنفس السلاسة.. لا أحد سواها في هذا المطعم المضاء بالنيون يرتدي الحجاب الذي يغطي شعر المرأة وأذنيها وعنقها. كان هذا تناقضًا صارخًا مع مشهد سارة في الليلة السابقة في المسجد الذي تذهب إليه هي وأسرتها.. فهناك, كان من الصعب تمييز سارة من بين هذا العدد الهائل من الفتيات المحجبات, لقد كن يقمن بتأدية الصلاة, ثم بعد ذلك يقمن ببيع فطائر الشيكولاتة من أجل جمع المال لصالح المسجد. كما أنهن كن يتحدثن أيضًا معًا ويتضاحكن وينظرن في تليفوناتهن الخلوية بحثًا عن رسائل. لقد كانت سارة - الطالبة في عامها الأخير بمدرسة شارون الثانوية الواقعة جنوب بوسطن مباشرة - مختلفة عن زميلاتها من غير المسلمين, ولكنها تشبههن بقدر كبير في الوقت نفسه.. من المؤكد أن الحجاب ميزها عن زميلاتها, وهذا ما كانت سارة تريده وتسعى إليه, فقد قالت: 'الحجاب ليس مجرد قطعة من الملابس؛ إنه أسلوب حياة, وهو بمثابة إعلان عن هويتي'. ووفقًا لهذا, فإن سارة لا تدخن ولا تشرب المشروبات الكحولية ولا تصادق الفتيان, كما أنها تترك أي شيء تفعله لتؤدي الصلوات خمس مرات في اليوم.إن سارة واحدة من هذا العدد المتزايد من المراهقات الأمريكيات المسلمات اللاتي أقبلن على ارتداء الحجاب, ذلك الخيار الذي يقول الكثير في الفترة التي تزايد فيها الاشتباه في الإسلام عقب الحادي عشر من سبتمبر. ورغم ذلك, فإن اهتمامات سارة تماثل اهتمامات غيرها من المراهقات. إن عامها الأخير بالمدرسة الثانوية مليء بالمعالم المألوفة, إنها تفكر في الإجازات في أيام السبت, ويشغلها طلب الالتحاق بالجامعة, إنها مازالت تنتظر نتيجة القبول في جامعة بوسطن التي تعتبر اختيارها الأول. وفي الوقت نفسه, فإن حياتها عادية تمامًا, لقد حصلت على تقدير جيد جدًا مرتفع, وتتطوع للمشاركة في فصول المرحلة ثالثة, وتعمل في مطعم بريجهام, وتذهب لممارسة الرياضة في صالات الألعاب الرياضية. أما مساء يوم الجمعة فتقضيه مع صديقاتها في المسجد, وتذهب في عطلات نهاية الأسبوع للتنزه مع صديقاتها المحجبات, قد يذهبن إلى بوسطن لتناول العشاء أو يتجولن في ميدان هارفارد بولاية كابمريدج. وتقول والدتها 'ضحى أنسي': إن سارة متعمقة في تفكيرها, وبأنها ذات مبادئ, كما أنها - وباعترافها الشخصي - عنيدة. إنها متفتحة ولكنها ثابتة على دينها, حيث إن لديها القدرة على تحمل نظرات الناس وتساؤلاتهم, بالإضافة إلى التخمينات غير الملموسة عن معنى أن تكون المرأة مسلمة.لقد ارتدت سارة الحجاب بمحض إرادتها؛ فقد كان هذا قرارها بمفردها. فلم ترتدِه أي من أخواتها. كما أن والدتها - المصرية الأصل والتي سافرت إلى هناك مع والد سارة في عام 1981 - طلبت من ابنتها أن تفكر في الأمر جيدًا قبل أن تقدم على مثل هذه الخطوة, وذلك عندما أثارت سارة هذه القضية في الربيع الماضي. لقد قضت سارة فصل الصيف في قراءة القرآن الكريم والأحاديث الشريفة, وبحلول شهر أغسطس كانت قد أصبحت مستعدة لارتداء الحجاب.. إن انتقالها من مدرستها الثانوية الإسلامية الخاصة إلى مدرسة أخرى عامة لقضاء آخر عام لها بالمدرسة لا يخيفها؛ وذلك لأنها تعتبرها فرصة يمكن أن تستغلها للإعلان عن هويتها الحقيقية.إن الإسلام يأمر أتباعه بالتواضع في سلوكهم وفي ملبسهم, كما يأمر المؤمنات بتغطية رءوسهن وأذرعهن وأرجلهن عند خروجهن أو عند حضور الرجال. وتقول سارة: إن ارتداء الحجاب يذكّرها دائمًا بتعهدها باحترام ذاتها واحترام الآخرين, كما تقول: إنه يشجعها على الالتزام بالمبادئ الإسلامية من طاعة الله والإحسان. وأضافت: 'يجب أن تراقب الله دائمًا في جميع تصرفاتك, وأن وتتحرى رضاه في كل ما تفعله'. وهذا لا يعني بأية صورة من الصور أننا مقيدون تمامًا في جميع تصرفاتنا.. تقول سارة: 'أنت ترغب في أن تكون نموذجًا للتواضع والاحترام, ولكن يجب ألا تكون إلا نفسك'. إن سارة تختار الملابس التي تناسب ذوقها, ولكن في إطار الضوابط الشرعية للحجاب, كما أنها تنام في بعض الأحيان في حصص الرياضيات. وأضافت سارة: 'إنني مازلت صغيرة, وأحب ممارسة الرياضة مثل غيري تمامًا'.لم تتعرض سارة - حتى الآن - لأية مضايقات علنية بسبب ارتدائها للحجاب.. وفي هذا الخصوص, قد تكون سارة قد استفادت من النساء المسلمات قبلها.. تقول صديقتها 'فاطمة شاه زاد' [19 عامًا], التي ارتدت الحجاب في السنة السابعة: إنه كلما انتشر الحجاب كلما صار أمر ارتدائه سهلاً. فقد قالت فاطمة: إن أحد الأشخاص قال لها ذات مرة: 'هل تعلمين يا عزيزتي أنك أمريكية وأنك تستطيعين خلع هذا الشيء الآن' [وكأن الحجاب تلبسه النساء المسلمات بالإكراه في غير أمريكا ولا يعلمون أنهن يرتدينه بإرادتهن].وتقول سارة: إنها كثيرًا ما تشعر أنها مراقبة؛ حيث إن 'الناس دائمًا يتربصون لرؤية ماذا ستفعل ولسماع ما ستقوله'. وتسترجع سارة ما حدث مؤخرًا في مطعم للوجبات السريعة من أن السيدة التي تقوم بتقديم الطعام 'كانت تتكلم ببطء شديد. ثم أشارت إلى الأكواب وقالت: 'صغير, متوسط, كبير'. وعندما تحدثت في النهاية, بدت مصدومة من أنني أتحدث الإنجليزية'. ثم بعد ذلك كان هناك هذان الزوجان اللذان ظلا يحملقان مباشرة في سارة وصديقاتها المحجبات طوال فترة تناولهما للطعام. تقول سارة: إن لديها صديقات غير مسلمات, ولكنها صداقة عابرة. وأضافت أن 'المرء دائمًا يصل إلى حد معين يعلم أنه لا ينبغي له تجاوزه.. لا يمكن لي أن أصادق الأولاد أو أشرب الخمور أو أحضر الحفلات.. أحيانًا أشعر بهذا عندما أمشي في ممرات المدرسة.. إن معظم الفتيات اللاتي في مثل سني يحاولن أن يتماشين مع الآخرين.. أعتقد أن المرء يحتاج إلى نوع ما من القوة التي تجعله قادرًا على أن يستيقظ من نومه كل يوم ويذهب إلى المدرسة مع تقبله لحقيقة أنه مختلف عن باقي الناس'. قد يكون هذا التوتر هو السبب وراء قول سارة: إن 'بيتها وبين أسرتها' هو أكثر الأماكن التي تجد فيها راحتها.. فهي مرتبطة جدًا بأشقائها الستة ووالديها المنفصلين. كما أنها على علاقة وطيدة بوالدتها على وجه الخصوص. تقول سارة: 'لقد كان لديّ دائمًا الكثير من الأفكار, وكانت أمي تهتم بكل فكرة منهم'. وفي الأسبوع التالي, تلقت سارة خطابا من جامعة بوسطن, وبعدها اتصلت صديقتها وقالت لها: إنها يمكن أن تعرف النتيجة عن طريق البريد الإلكتروني, فأسرعت سارة بتسجيل الدخول على شبكة الإنترنت, ولكنها لم تكن من المقبولين بجامعة بوسطن.. عندها ألغت سارة التمرينات التي كان ستقوم بها مع صديقتها ومكثت في المنزل مع والدتها. وبعد مرور يومين, استعادت سارة توازنها, وبدأت تنظر في مميزات جامعة ماساشوسيتس في بوسطن, والتي قبلتها بالفعل, من حيث مجموعة الدورات التي تقوم بتدريسها ومدى قربها من المحيط. وأضافت سارة: 'وفوق هذا فإنني سأوفر الكثير من النقود'. إنها تفكر في أن تتخصص في سلك التعليم, وهذا على الرغم من آمال والدها. تقول سارة: 'إنه كان يريدني منذ أن كنت صغيرة أن أصبح طبيبة.. أو محامية. صحيح أنني أحب الجدال؛ فقد اعتدت على أن أتجادل معه حتى أنتصر عليه'. وتقول سارة: إن هدفها على المدى البعيد هو إنهاء دراستها الجامعية والعثور على وظيفة, كما أنها تريد أن تتزوج وهي صغيرة وأن تنجب سبعة من الأبناء مثل والدتها وجدتيها. وتتحدث سارة عن أختها الكبرى أنها 'على النقيض معي تمامًا, إنها لا تهتم بالزواج. فهذا ليس جزءًا من أهدافها, أما بالنسبة لي, فإنه بالتأكيد جزء من أهدافي'.إن سارة - بكل إيمانها - تعتبر مسلمة ملتزمة بدينها. كما أنها - في استقلالها وطموحها, وفي حرية التعبير التي تتمتع بها - تعتبر نموذجًا للفتاة الأمريكية؛ حيث تصر على أن تمثّل ذاتها.   
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمو الإيغور صفحة ملطخة بالدماء    
مفكرة الإسلام: الإيغور.. هل من أحد منكم سمع بهذه الكلمة, ربما يكون البعض قد سمعها أو رآها على إحدى صفحات الجرائد أو في بعض المواقع الإلكترونية أو سمعها ضمن إحدى النشرات الإخبارية, ولكن ترى هل حاول هؤلاء أن يعرفوا من هم الإيغور؟! وما العلاقة التي تربطنا بهم؟! وما مطالبهم التي لم يتلفظوا بها بل يقولها لسان حالهم؟!  
إخوتي وأخواتي وأحبتي في الله.. هيا بنا نعيش واقع الإيغور, أفراحهم أحزانهم مآسيهم, ثم نرى كيف يمكننا مساعدة هؤلاء القوم التي تربطنا بهم أوثق رابطة, ألا وهي أننا جميعًا مسلمون. 
الإيغور إحدى الأقليات الإسلامية, موطنهم الأصلي هو إقليم تركستان الشرقية المسلم الغني بالبترول, والذي يقع شمال غربي الصين, ولقد حصل على الاستقلال الذاتي عام 1955م. 
·     الموقع: تقع تركستان وسط آسيا؛ حيث تحدها منغوليا من الشمال الشرقي, والصين من الشرق, وكازخستان وقيرغيزستان وطاجكستان من الشمال والغرب, والتبت وكشمير والهند وباكستان من الجنوب. 
·     المساحة: 1.6 مليون كيلومتر مربع, أي يمثل حوالي 17% من مساحة الصين الحالية, وتبلغ ثلاثة أضعاف فرنسا أكبر الدول الأوربية مساحة, كما أنها تحتل المرتبة التاسعة عشرة من حيث المساحة بين دول العالم. 
·     عدد سكان الإقليم: حوالي 18.761.900 نسمة, المسلمون الإيغور 9.506.575 نسمة أي بنسبة 45%, بينما يبلغ عدد الصينيين المهجرين إلى هذا الإقليم 7.421.992 نسمة أي بنسبة 40%. 
·     اللغة: اللغة القومية هي الإيغورية إلى جانب التركية, ومؤخرًا تم إلغاء الدروس باللغة الإيغورية التي يتحدث بها سكان تركستان الشرقية وإحلال اللغة الصينية بدلاً منها, من باب أحد المحاولات لطمس هوية الشعب الإيغوري المسلم. 
·           الديانة: الإسلامية, وتمثل 95% إلى جانب الطاوية والبوذية وبعض العقائد الوثنية للصينيين المحتلين على الإقليم. 
·     عدد المساجد: 510 مساجد, وقد قامت السلطات الصينية بإغلاق 148 منها, بينما تشير الإحصائيات الصينية إلى وجود 10 آلاف مسجد, إلا أن ما تسميه السلطات الصينية مساجد ما يقارب 98 % منها زوايا أو مصليات صغيرة جدًا, بحيث لا تتسع لأكثر من 100 شخص, بينما يحتاج السكان الذين يصل تعدادهم قرابة 10 ملايين إلى تلك المساجد الـ10 آلاف حتى يصلي كل 1000 في مسجد, وهذا ما لا يحدث فعليًا حيث لا تسمح السلطات الصينية بإنشاء مساجد جديدة أو القيام بتوسيع المساجد الموجودة.  كيف دخل الإسلام لتلك البلاد؟! 
دخل الإسلام تلك الأرض على يد القائد المسلم المجاهد 'قتيبة بن مسلم الباهلي' في أواسط القرن السابع الميلادي أي قبل ما يزيد على 1300 سنة عام 88-96هـ، فتحول التركستانيون للإسلام تحت قيادة زعيمهم 'ستوف بغراخان' ملك الإمبراطورية القراخانية عام 323هـ - 943م، وقد أسلم مع هذا القائد أكثر من 200.000 عائلة، أي ما يقارب مليون نسمة تقريبًا. 
من هذه البلاد بدأ طريق الحرير الذي مثل قمة نهضة ورخاء الدولة الإسلامية اقتصاديًا وتجاريًا, ولأنها بلاد غنية في كل شيء, فقد مدت الحضارة الإسلامية بخيرة العقول النابغة التي سجلت بحروف من نور في سجل الحضارة الإسلامية أمثال السمرقندي والزمخشري, وكذلك العديد من القادة العسكريين الذين فتحوا البلاد والأمصار ومن بلادهم كان مبتدأ الفتوحات الإسلامية التي وصلت إلى قلب أوربا. 
وكان المسلمون الأتراك في صراع دائم مع الصينيين، الذين شنوا عدة هجمات فاشلة على الإقليم, وفي عام 1759م نجحت العائلة الحاكمة الصينية في احتلال هذا الإقليم، ثم استرده الأتراك, وظل الإقليم مستقلاً لفترة قصيرة، إلى أن نجحت العائلة الصينية نفسها في احتلاله مجددًا بمساعدة البريطانيين في عام 1876م, وقد قامت بتغيير اسمه من تركستان الشرقية إلى 'سينكيانج'. 
وقد حصل الإقليم على الحكم الذاتي على الورق عام 1955م, وفي الوقت نفسه لم تتوقف الغارات الصينية, ويعيش المسلمون في معسكرات السخرة أو على هامش الحياة في مراعيهم ومزارعهم البدائية, وقد قامت السلطات الصينية بإغراق تركستان الشرقية بملايين الصينيين من الملحدين والوثنيين المهجرين من أنحاء الصين, ما تعتبرها جماعات حقوقية انتهاكات لحقوق الأقلية الإيغورية تحت مسمى مكافحة الإرهاب. 
ويجري تنفيذ هذا التوطين الصيني بمنح المهجرين إعفاءات ضريبية شاملة، مع توفير المساكن والأراضي التي يتم مصادرتها من الإيغور المسلمين الذين تم طردهم إلى أطراف القرى والأراضي القاحلة, وأصبح ثلاثة أرباع سكان 'كاشغر' لا يجدون الماء الكافي، وفي 'أورومجي' لم يعد الإيغور يوجدون في مراكزها التجارية إلا متسولين، أو باعة متجولين، أو طباخين يبيعون الأطعمة في أزقتها.  
وبناءً على ذلك يعيش أغلبية المسلمين من شعب الإيغور تحت خط الفقر؛ حيث يبلغ الدخل السنوي للفرد بما يعادل 50 دولارًا أمريكيًا، ويرجع ذلك لاحتراف أغلبهم للزراعة والرعي وصيد الأسماك وعزوفهم عن التعليم.  
والآن ومنذ بداية التسعينيات وامتدادًا لما قبلها يتعرض مسلمو شعب الإيجور لهجمة قمعية صينية شرسة؛ وذلك حقدًا وحنقًا على هذا الشعب المسلم, والذي يشكِّل الإسلام مركزًا أساسيًّا في ثقافته، وتتجه الحكومة الصينية إلى طمس جميع الرموز الإسلامية, فالمدارس الإسلامية والمساجد إما مغلقة أو خاضعة لقيود صارمة.  
ومؤخرًا تم منع التلاميذ في المدارس والجامعات من تأدية الصلاة، ومن صيام رمضان، بل وصل الأمر إلى منعهم من حمل المصاحف أو امتلاكها.  
 والأعجب من ذلك أن المسلمين الإيغوريين تحدد خطبة الجمعة عندهم بـ30 دقيقة فقط, كما أن عدد ذكر كلمة 'آمين' محدد أيضًا بـ17 مرة في اليوم الواحد, وألا يتلو خطيب المسجد أكثر من خمسة أدعية فقط ليوم الجمعة, ومن يخالف ذلك تتم معاقبته إما بمنعه من الخطابة أو تقرير غرامة مالية عليه, هذا غير أنه من الممنوع على أي شخص أن يقوم بالصلاة إلا في المسجد التابع للحي الذي يسكن فيه والمسجّل بالطبع في دفاتر الشرطة, ويبدو أن هذه الأفكار الفذة أعجبت كثيرًا إحدى الدول الإسلامية, والتي قامت بتطبيقها مؤخرًا من باب التقدم والرقي وتطبيق النظريات الغربية الحديثة في هذا الشأن!! 
ولا يتوقف الاضطهاد عند هذا الحد فقط من انتهاك حقوق الإنسان والتمييز في التوظيف وسياسة التفقير المطبقة ضد مسلمي تركستان، كذلك قام النظام الصيني بتأسيس برنامج على درجة عالية من التمييز والعنصرية، يهدف إلى تغيير التوزيع السكاني بإقليم 'سينكيانج', فالسلطات الصينية تقوم ببيع الفتيات المسلمات إلى الفلاحين الصينيين الذين يقومون بتهريبهن إلى داخل الصين, وقامت أيضًا ببذل كل جهدها لتطبيق نظام 'طفل واحد لكل أسرة' على الإيغور, بينما لم تطبقه على بقية الأعراق التي تعيش في الإقليم نفسه, وتتبع السلطات الصينية أبشع الطرق لتنفيذ تلك السياسة؛ فعلى سبيل المثال يقوم الأطباء بقتل المواليد المسلمين بعد ولادتهم مباشرة بضربهم أو كتمان أنفاسهم, وتحقن الأم بحقنة منع الحمل دون إشعارها بذلك, ولا تتمكن من رؤية مولودها لأنهم يفيدونها بأن الجنين ولد ميتًا, ثم تشحن هذه الأجنة إلى معامل في بكين وشنغهاي، وكانت النتيجة أن تغير التوزيع السكاني تمامًا. 
 ولم ينتهِ الأمر عند ذلك الحد، بل تطور حتى السيطرة على المجالات الاقتصادية والسياسية, وقد تم ذلك من خلال خطط مدروسة, والأكثر من ذلك أصدر سكرتير الحزب الشيوعي الصيني لمقاطعة 'سينكيانج' [تركستان الشرقية] قرارًا في التاسع من مارس عام 2002م يتضمن فرض التدريس باللغة الصينية لكافة المواد المدرسية من الصف الثالث وما فوق، مهددًا لغة شعب تركستان المسلم وثقافته العريقة إلى الزوال, وكذلك مُنع الإيغوريون من العمل في الشركات الصينية، خاصة بعد اكتشاف آبار البترول التي توجد بغزارة في المنطقة, الأمر الذي يصعّد من أزمة البطالة بينهم.  
بل إن هناك ممارسات أكثر جورًا؛ حيث مُنع رفع الأذان من مكبرات الصوت بدعوى أنها تزعج هؤلاء الصينيين الدخلاء, وترويج الزواج المختلط لزواج الصينيين والصينيات البوذيات بالمسلمين بضغوط اقتصادية وإغراءات مادية. 
كما أن الصينين - وبلا أدني استحياء أو خوف - يقومون بتغيير تاريخ شعب الإيغور وإعادة صياغته بصناعة تاريخ صيني للمنطقة وتزوير حضارته الإسلامية, وذلك بعد أن اضطهدوا واعتقلوا المؤرخين والمؤلفين المسلمين, وغدا الصينيون هم الذين يكتبون تاريخ وحضارة هذا الشعب المسلم، وتفرض كتبهم على الإيغور الذين ينحصر دورهم على دراستها والقراءة أو الترجمة فقط، ولا يحق لهم النقد والإيضاح وكشف الحقائق. 
إضافة إلى ذلك تجريم وحظر منظمات المقاومة والتحرر في تركستان, وزد على هذا ما قامت به الحكومة الصينية من إجراء 42 تجربة نووية في أراضي المسلمين, وذلك حتى عام 1996م, وقد أدى إجراء هذه التجارب إلى تزايد انتشار السرطان والإجهاض وتشوه المواليد, ومع أنها حاولت إخفاء ذلك وتبرير ما نتج عنها، إلا أن بعض المنظمات الدولية أكدت نتائجها المدمرة على السكان والبيئة, وقد أثيرت تلك القضية في مؤتمر المرأة العالمي في بكين عام 1995م, وأكدوا أن هناك ارتفاعًا في نسبة الوفيات يصل إلى 40% في مناطق قيرغيزستان الشرقية على حدودها المتاخمة مع مقاطعة 'سينكيانج' [تركستان الشرقية] بالصين، وذلك في أواخر شهر مايو 1994 على أثر تجربة نووية في تركستان الشرقية, ومازال شعبها المسلم يعاني من نتائج التفجيرات النووية التي كانت تتم مكشوفة في الفضاء حتى الآن. 
 وقد وصلت ضراوة الحرب الصينية الشيوعية الملحدة إلى أشدها, حين استغلت السلطات الصينية فقدان الوعي الصحي والاجتماعي الذي فرضته على الشعب التركستاني المسلم من خلال ترويج المخدرات والكحول, فعلى سبيل المثال يوزع الخمر مجانًا على الإيغور المسلمين في مدينة 'قراماي', وفي مدينة 'إيلي' عندما حاول الطلاب المسلمون توعية الشباب بمخاطر الكحول وضرره على الإنسان، مطالبين محلات الخمور بالتوقف عن البيع، قامت السلطات الصينية بقمع حملتهم بالقوة, فنتج عنها مقتل 200 طالب مسلم في عام 1997.  
وقد دخلت تجارة المخدرات سرًا من بورما وتايلاند إلى تركستان الشرقية، ثم اتصلت بالمافيا الدولية لتجارة المخدرات في باكستان وأفغانستان وقزاخستان، ومنها إلى أسواق العالم في أوربا وأمريكا, وهذه المناطق الصينية التي يمر منها طريق المخدرات الذي عرف بالطريق الأسود، هي بلاد تسكنها أكثرية إسلامية, وفي الوقت الذي يعاقب مروجو المخدرات بالسجن والإعدام في مناطق الصين الأخرى، فالمروجون لها في مناطق المسلمين يتمتعون بحماية السلطات السرية لنشاطهم.  
وقد أثبتت التحريات التي أجريت أن قادة جيش التحرير الشعبي - وهو جيش الإنتاج والبناء في تركستان الشرقية - يتاجرون بهذه السموم القاتلة, وفي مقاطعة كانسو - التي يسميها المسلمون الصينيون مكة الصغرى لكثرة مساجدها ومدارسها الإسلامية - تعتبر أحد المراكز الناشطة لتجارة الهيروين في الصين, وهو متوفر في كل مكان، ورخيص جدًا مما يستخدمونه في التدخين. وينتهي هذا الطريق الصيني للمخدرات في تركستان الشرقية، حيث تم ترويجها بين الأهالي بدسها في الأطعمة والمشروبات التي تقدم في المطاعم.  
ومما يدعو إلى الحسرة والحزن والأسى أن هذه المخدرات التي أخذت تتدفق إلى تركستان الشرقية بتشجيع السلطات الصينية جلبت معها مرض الإيدز إلى مناطق المسلمين, والتي لم تسجل فيها إصابة واحدة حتى عام 1994م, إلا أنه في نهاية عام 1996م كان واحد من كل أربعة يتعاطون المخدرات إيجابيًا لفيروس مرض الإيدز, وفي السنوات الأخيرة أصبحت تركستان الشرقية من أكثر المناطق التابعة للصين انتشارًا بوباء الإيدز، وأصبح المسلمون الإيغور هم أكثر القوميات التي منيت بهذا الوباء, ويقدر العدد الحقيقي للمصابين بأكثر من 30 ألفًا, أي أن نسبة الإصابة تصل إلى 30% في تركستان الشرقية, ما يجعلها المقاطعة الصينية الأولى في نسبة انتشار الإيدز. 
 ولقد كان لهجمات الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001 على الولايات المتحدة تأثير كبير على معاملة مسلمي الإيجور؛ حيث استغلت الصين هذا الحدث ذريعة لتزعم أن من يقومون بنشر رسائل دينية أو ثقافية مسالمة هم 'إرهابيون' غيروا من أساليبهم المنهجية, وعليه فإن المسلمين الناشطين في المجالات الدينية السلمية يتعرضون للاعتقال والتعذيب والإعدام أحيانًا. 
وتفرض السلطات الرقابة الدينية والتدخل القسري على الأنشطة الدينية وممارسي النشاطات الدينية والمدارس والمؤسسات الثقافية ودور النشر وحتى المظهر والسلوك الشخصي لأفراد الشعب الإيغوري, تفتيش كل البيوت وجمع أكثر من 730 ألف كتاب ديني ومخطوطة إسلامية, وإجبار رجال الدين العلماء بإحراقها في الميادين العامة. وما خفي كان أعظم؛ حيث نشرت الصحيفة الناطقة بلسان الحزب الشيوعي الصيني أنباءً عن قيام السلطات الصينية بإحراق وإتلاف 32.320 نسخة من المصحف، وذكر موقع منظمة 'مؤتمر الإيغور الدولي' الذي يتخذ من ألمانيا مقرًا له: إنّ هذه الخطوات تأتي كجزء من سياسة تتبعها الصين لمحو الهوية الدينية والقومية للإيغور, تمهيدًا للقضاء عليهم نهائيًا بعد قرار اتخذه مجلس الجامعات في اجتماع عُقد بجامعة 'سيانج يانج' مؤخرًا, دعا فيه إلى إلغاء الدروس باللغة الإيغورية التي يتحدث بها سكان تركستان الشرقية, وإحلال اللغة الصينية بدلاً منها, ولعل تلك الممارسات الجائرة التي تقوم بها الحكومة الصينية ما هي إلا استراتيجية تريد بها اقتلاع حلم دولة مستقلة لمسلميها؛ حيث إنها تخشى من تفكك أقاليمها التي تعج بالمشكلات العرقية.  
وقد كانت أكثر الحوادث التي تنم عن الحقد الدفين للإسلام والمسلمين من قبل السلطات الصينية الملحدة قيامها باعتقال معلمة بإقليم تركستان الشرقية تبلغ من العمر 56 عامًا و37 من طلابها تراوحت أعمارهم بين 7 أعوام و20 عامًا بسبب دراستهم للقرآن الكريم، وكان دليل اتهامهم هو حيازة 23 نسخة من القرآن، و56 كراسة تتضمن شروحًا له، وبعض المواد المتعلقة بالدراسات الدينية، تمت مصادرتهم جميعًا. 
وتواجه المعلمة تهم 'الحيازة غير المشروعة لمواد دينية ومعلومات تاريخية مثيرة للبلبلة', كما تطالب أهالي الطلاب الفقراء بغرامات مالية باهظة, ولعل هذا الحدث الذي لم ينل القدر الكافي من اهتمام وسائل الإعلام العالمية عامة والإسلامية خاصة يكشف للعالم مدى المعاناة التي يعايشها نحو 100 مليون مسلم بالصين تحت سمع وبصر العالم. 
وبعد عرض هذه الصفحات من تاريخ مسلمي الصين الملطخ بالدماء، هل تظل المذابح وحرب الإبادة بحق مسلمي الصين شأنًا داخليًا لا يمتلك أحد من دول المسلمين مجرد رفع الظلم أو حتى التهدئة؟!! ففي الوقت الذي سمحت فيه الصين بتخريج دفعة من حفظة القرآن مؤخرًا - كما نقلت لنا الفضائيات – فإنها تحرق المصاحف وتفصل المسلمين من أعمالهم لمجرد أنهم مسلمون في داخل الصين, وتهدم مساجدهم وتدرس لأئمة وخطباء مساجدها المبادئ الشيوعية وتقدم لهم الخطب الرسمية التي تسب في الإسلام أكثر مما تحكي واقعه. 
وهكذا ووسط حالة الضعف السياسي ضاع حق ضعفاء الإيغور على مرأى ومسمع من الدول العربية والإسلامية التي تخشى الدخول في مناقشات مباشرة مع الصين التي ترفع شعار 'شأن داخلي', على الرغم من أن عالمنا العربي والإسلامي يستطيع فعل الكثير, وخاصة أنه يعد سوقًا استراتيجيًا كبيرًا مفتوحًا أمام المنتجات الصينية؛ ما يعطيه القوة في مطالبة الصين بمنح هذا الإقليم استقلاله ورفع الظلم والاضطهاد الواقع على أبنائه.. فهل من مجيب؟!! 
وأخيرًا.. نلتقي إن شاء الله على خير في وطن آخر ومع إخوة آخرين, محاولين إماطة اللثام عما يحدث لهم بعيدًا عن ديار المسلمين 
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

لماذا الخوف من الإسلام في الغرب؟    
مفكرة الإسلام: بين أيدينا اليوم موضوع أحسب أن له أهمية كبيرة وظاهرة إن جاز لنا أن نسميها هكذا, تلك الظاهرة تدعو إلى التعجب.. ألا وهي ظاهرة تخوف المجتمع الغربي من الإسلام, ترى لماذا يخشى الغرب من الإسلام؟! ثم هل لذلك الخوف أسس في الواقع؟! أو بمعنى آخر هل المجتمع الغربي محق في خوفه؟! ثم هل لذلك الخوف أثر على المسلمين عامة وعلى من يعيشون في الغرب خاصة؟! أسئلة كثيرة نطرحها ونحاول وضع إجابات من واقع هؤلاء القوم. 
إن التخوف من الإسلام حقيقة ما هو إلا توجهات ومواقف لمعارضة معتقدات المسلمين وممارستهم لشعائرهم والتزامهم بشريعتهم والتحامل عليهم, إلا أننا - وحتى نكون منصفين - لابد لنا من أن نستمع لوجهة نظر الطرف الآخر لتفسيره لذلك الخوف. 
إن المتخوفين من الإسلام في الغرب يرفضون رفضًا قاطعًا انتقادات المسلمين للثقافات والمجتمعات الغربية ويعتبرون تخوفهم من الإسلام شيئًا طبيعيًا غير قابل للنقاش أو الجدل. 
ويبدو أنه انطلاقًا من الاقتران المتكرر الذي يمكن ملاحظته في مسيرة التاريخ، الذي يوحي وكأن هناك نوعًا من العلاقة الحتمية بين صعود نجم الحضارة الإسلامية وانحدار نظيرتها الغربية السبب الرئيس في حالة الخوف التي تنتاب الغرب من الإسلام.  
وعلى سبيل المثال فإن دحر جحافل الروم والفرس وامتداد التوسع والمد الإسلامي لقرون طويلة متلاحقة قد تسبب في العداء من ناحية الغرب؛ حيث إنه الوريث الأصلي للإمبراطورية الرومانية. 
وكذلك مواقف المجابهة العنيفة بين الإسلام والغرب - والتي سجلها التاريخ متمثلة في فتح الأندلس والقسطنطينية وموقعة بلاط الشهداء, والتي لو انتصر المسلمون فيها لدخل الإسلام إلى باريس - كانت من الأسباب التي رسخت الخوف من الإسلام في نفوس أهل المجتمع الغربي. 
ويرى الكثيرون من الغربيين أن القرآن ذلك الكتاب العظيم غذاء بلا فكر, كما أن المسلمين أي من يتخذون ذلك الكتاب الذي لا ريب فيه منهجًا ما هم إلا قوم متخلفون وأشرار ومتحجرون وغير قابلين للتغيير والتطور بخلاف الديانات والثقافات الأخرى, وأنهم يستخدمون الإسلام بشكل أساسي لتحقيق أغراض سياسية وعسكرية, وقد ساهم في ترسيخ هذه الأفكار المكذوبة اليهود الذين لعبوا دورًا خبيثًا في تقديم صورة مزيفة ومشوهة وسيئة عن الإسلام والمسلمين. 
وقد كان لهذا الدور الخبيث أثر كبير في تخوف الغربيين من خطر إسلامي متصاعد، وخشيتهم من الحرب الإسلامية ـ الغربية القادمة, واعتبروا أن المسلمين يشكلون تهديدًا أكيدًا للغرب المسيحي, كما يعتبرون أن التطور الشديد السرعة للأصولية الإسلامية هو التهديد الأعظم للسلام والأمن العالميين بزعمهم. 
ويعد الجهل بالإسلام وتعاليمه وأخلاقياته السبب الرئيس للخوف منه, فمن الطبيعي أن الإنسان دائمًا يخاف مما يجهله. 
 كما أن رفضهم التضحية بالمكاسب الرخيصة التي جنوها من استغلالهم الناس وإشاعتهم الفاحشة وانتشار الرذيلة وكذلك تعظيم الربح واللذة والمنفعة الخاصة, وعلى سبيل المثال حرية المقامرة، وتناول الكحول، والاشتغال بالربا وممارسة البغاء والعلاقات الجنسية المثلية، والسماح بالعلاقات الجنسية خارج إطار الزوجية, من الأسباب الرئيسة التي جعلتهم يخافون الإسلام؛ وذلك لأنهم  يعتبرون الإسلام وتعاليمه تهديدًا لهذه السلوكيات التي يعتبرونها من أساسيات الحرية التي يدعون أنهم من أرسو قواعدها. 
وهناك أيضًا الخلط بين الإسلام والواقع الذي يعيشه غالب المسلمين, فهناك دول إسلامية عديدة قد اجتاحها شبح المجاعات وافترس وحش الجوع مئات الآلاف من أبنائها, بل إن هناك أكثر من نصف مليار مسلم يعيشون تحت خط الفقر؛ وذلك بسبب انتشار الفساد وسوء الإدارة واختلال العدالة في توزيع الموارد والثروات, وعلى الرغم من أن تلك الأخلاقيات مرتبطة بالممارسات التي ينتهجها من يحسبون على الإسلام وهو من سلوكياتهم براء, إلا أنها أصبحت تهمة في حق الإسلام نفسه كدين من جهة الغرب.  
مما سبق يتضح أن الخوف من الإسلام أمر واقع في المجتمع الغربي من وجهة نظرهم التي دائمًا وأبدًا على مدى التاريخ تأبى إلا أن تضع الإسلام والمسلمين في قفص الاتهام بهتانًا وزورًا. 
وللأسف فإن لهذه الفرية التي هي خوف الغرب من الإسلام آثار سلبية كثيرة على المسلمين عامة وعلى من يستوطنون تلك المجتمعات من المسلمين خاصة, ومن هذه الآثار على سبيل الحصر لا التفصيل: 
الحيلولة دون تحقيق التعاون الحقيقي بين المسلمين وغيرهم من الديانات الأخرى, هذا التعاون الذي يمكن أن يساعد على توفير حل مشترك لقضايا المجتمع الإسلامي المستعصية, كما أن من شأن التخوف من الإسلام أن يحطم العلاقات الدولية والدبلوماسية والتجارية وغيرها بين دول العالم الإسلامي وغيرها من دول الغرب. 
كما أنه يمثل بالنسبة للمسلمين في الغرب تهديدًا خطيرًا وارتفاعًا في نسبة البطالة, وإنكارًا للحقوق المتساوية في مدارسهم, والتفرقة على أسس دينية وعنصرية, والمضايقات والعنف والقيود على الحرية الشخصية والإحساس بالانتماء الذي يتعرض له المسلمون في الغرب لا لجريرة ارتكبوها, بل فقط لأنهم مسلمون ينتمون للدين الإسلامي, كما يحرمهم من القيام بدورهم البارز في السياسة الوطنية لتلك البلاد. 
ووصل الأمر بسبب فرية التخوف من الإسلام إلى التحريض وإثارة الأحقاد الدينية, والذي يمكن أن يشمل إهانة وتدنيس المقدسات الإسلامية وانتهاك الحرمات الدينية, والتي تمثلت أخيرًا في انتهاك حرمة نبينا الكريم عليه أفضل الصلاة وأزكى السلام حسدًا من عند أنفسهم. 
وهكذا أصبحت ما تسمى بمشكلة الخوف من الإسلام الذريعة التي يتخذها الغرب الصليبي أساسًا في سياساته الحقودة ضد المسلمين في كل مكان, رد الله كيد الكافرين إلى نحورهم, وأبطل مزاعمهم ونصرنا عليهم بقوته وحوله, إنه على ما يشاء قدير.. وإلى اللقاء إن أحيانا الله على طاعته وفي سبيل إعلاء كلمته.    
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في لاوس إلى أين؟    
مفكرة الإسلام: نعود إخوتي لنواصل الحديث عن الأقليات الإسلامية والتي  تشكل 6.1% من سكان العالم، حيث يبلغ عددهم نحو 392 مليون نسمة، يتوزعون على 32 دولة، ويتمركزون أغلبهم في آسيا 297 مليون نسمة، وفي أفريقيا 8 ملايين وأوروبا حوالي 20 مليون نسمة. 
ونطرق اليوم باب الهند الصينية, والتي يشكل المسلمون حوالي 4% من مجموع سكانها؛ لندخل أحد دولها والتي تبدو غير معروفة للكثير من المسلمين تلك هي لاوس, فهيا بنا نلقي نظرة على أحد المواقع التي انتشر فيها الإسلام في الجنوب الشرقي من آسيا. 
جمهورية لاوس الديمقراطية الشعبية من بلدان جنوب شرق آسيا, تجاور الصين من شمالها وفيتنام من شرقها وتايلند من غربها وكمبوديا من جنوبها, وعاصمتها فيانتيان. 
وقد سميت لاوس بلد 'مليون فيل' ويرجع تاريخها إلى عشرة آلاف عام مضت, حيث كشفت أعمال التنقيب عن أدوات حجرية ومجموعة من الجماجم والهياكل العظمية البشرية, والتي أكدت قدم وعراقة تاريخ هذا البلد؛ فقد كان الشعب اللاوي من أوائل من استخدم الحديد في صناعة أدوات المعيشة. 
·           المساحة: 337.000 كيلومتر مربع. 
·           تعداد السكان: 6.068.117 نسمة, لا يزيد عدد المسلمين فيهم عن بضعة آلاف, وأغلب السكان ريفيون يمتهنون الزراعة. 
·     الديانة: يدين الشعب اللاوي بالديانة البوذية وتمثل حوالي 60%, والبراهمية 40%, مع مجموعة من المعتقدات الوثنية وعبادة الحيوانات وأرواحها وخصوصًا الأفيال القديمة المتداخلة فيما بينها, مع نسبة قليلة من الديانة المسيحية التي جاءتهم من خلال المبشرين وتمثل 1.5%, والإسلام وتبلغ نسبته حوالي 0.5%. 
·           اللغة المحلية: اللاوية إلى جانب الفرنسية والإنجليزية وبعض اللغات التي تخص أعراقًا مختلفة. 
·     عدد المساجد والمنظمات الدينية: مسجدان؛ أحدهما يخص المسلمين من أصل باكستاني, والآخر للمسلمين ذوي الأصول الهندية, وهناك المسجد الجامع الكبير في العاصمة ويمثل المركز الإسلامي ومعه مدرسة افتتحت منذ فترة قصيرة في الأول من يونيو عام 2005م, إلى جانب الجمعية الإسلامية. 
كانت لاوس تحت سيطرة سيام 'تايلند' منذ أواخر القرن الثامن عشر إلى أوائل القرن التاسع عشر الميلادي عندما أصبحت بموجب معاهدة فرانكو - سيامية عام 1907م جزءًا من مستعمرة فرنسية صينية, وعرفت حدودها مع تايلند, وكانت حتى ذلك الحين تحت حكم ملكي إلى أن قامت حكومة باذيت لاو الشيوعية بالسيطرة على الحكم عام 1975م, وبذلك أنهت ستة قرون من الحكم الملكي.  
وهناك عدة روايات لدخول الإسلام للاوس, فمنها القائل: إن الإسلام وصل للاوس عندما لجأ المسلمون التشامبون - المسلمون الأوائل لمجموعة جزر الهند الصينية - إلى لاوس قبل لجوئهم إلى كمبوديا واستوطنوا هناك, ولكن مرّ عليهم زمن طويل لم يتلقّوا فيه أمور دينهم, وكل ما تعلموه قراءة القرآن الكريم دون فهم معانيه, الأمر الذي جعلهم يفقدون حقيقة دينهم, وتعرض الأبناء فيما بعد لحملات التنصير فتأثر بها بعضهم, وارتد بعضهم عن دينه. وهناك قول آخر أن الإسلام جاء إلى لاوس عن طريق تجار مسلمون من الصين يتاجرون ويتنقلون في المنطقة منذ مئات السنين. 
والجدير بالذكر أن عدد المسلمين في 'لاوس' أخذ في التناقص على مر السنين؛ وذلك لعدم وجود أية هيئة تشرف على حياتهم الدينية فتفرقوا حسب ظروف المعيشة, وكذلك الحروب المتتالية منذ 1940م حتى 1975م, والتي أدت إلى تهجير كثير من المسلمين داخل البلاد وبعضهم ترك لاوس, وأصبح الكثير منهم حتى اليوم يهيمون على وجوههم في أرض الله, يموتون بشكل فردي أو جماعي, أو يعيشون في ظلمات السجون, حتى أصبح عددهم لا يتجاوز بضعة آلاف بما فيهم الهنود والباكستانيون, وليس لهم من مسجد في تلك الآونة, بل هناك أماكن مخصصة لصلاة الجمعة فقط. 
وهكذا لاحظنا أن المسلمين في الهند الصينية عامة وفي لاوس خاصة قد تعرضوا للإبادة في بلادهم من قبل السلطات الشيوعية, فمنهم من طرد إلى البلدان المجاورة, ومنهم من فرّ خوفًا ونجاةً بدينه, ومنهم من صبر واحتفظ بدينه, ومنهم من أضاع عقيدته بسبب الظروف التي مرت عليه. 
ومازال المسلمون في لاوس يتعرضون لصنوف القهر على الرغم من المرسوم الذي صدر من رئيس الوزراء من أجل 'ضمان الحرية الدينية', ولكن للأسف فإن هناك بعض بنود المرسوم تقيد الحرية الدينية بشدة من خلال اشتراط الحصول على تصريح رسمي من أجل ممارسة الكثير من أوجه العبادة المنظمة. 
وهذا ما يراه المطالع لأحوال هؤلاء الأحبة واضحًا وبصورة جلية؛ حيث لا يوجد لديهم سوى جمعية لاوس الإسلامية وثلاث مساجد أكبرها المسجد الجامع الذي بني على الطراز الهندي والمقام في العاصمة فيانتيان, التي يتركز فيها عدد كبير من المسلمين, ويعتبر هذا المسجد مركزًا صغيرًا يؤمه المسلمون الهنود والباكستانيون بشكل رئيس, وقلة من المسلمين اللاوسيين, وتعتبر إقامة صلاة الجمعة من أهم النشاطات التي يقوم بها المسجد الجامع إلى جانب بعض دروس القرآن للأطفال, وكذلك بعض الأنشطة العامة الخاصة بالمسلمين, وأخيرًا ألحقت بالمسجد مدرسة إسلامية والتي تعتبر الوحيدة في لاوس وتقوم بتعليم الأطفال القرآن وتعاليم الدين الإسلامي.  
وفي لاوس مسلمون مهاجرون من كمبوديا هربوا من بلادهم خلال عهد 'بول بوت' الدموي, إلى جانب مسلمين من الصين وباكستان والتاميل، وبعض المسلمين الجدد من أهل البلاد, وأغلب المسلمين يعملون في التجارة والخدمات وتجارة المنسوجات.  
ومعرفة المسلمين بأمور دينهم محدودة, والمسلمون في لاوس يحتاجون دعاة مخلصين ومعلمين أكفاءً ومطبوعات إسلامية باللغة المحلية, وكذلك فهم بحاجة إلى منح دراسية حتى يتخرج دعاة من بني جلدتهم يعملون على نشر الإسلام وتصحيح مفاهيمه وإرساء دعائمه على نهج خير دعاة البشرية صحابة رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم ومن تبعهم, الذين استطاعوا بقلوبهم المخلصة وإيمانهم الصادق وعزيمتهم الوقادة وحبهم الذي لا نظير له لله ورسوله أن ينشروا الإسلام في كل مكان, حتى وصلوا إلى تلك البقاع النائية الذين تذكروها هم ونسيناها نحن. 
وأخيرًا هناك صرخة محملة بالأسى والأمل يطلقها إخواننا المسلمون في الهند الصينية وفي لاوس, يأملون أن تصل إلى قلوب وآذان المسلمين في كل مكان, لتعلمهم أنهم ومن جديد يتعرضون للإبادة والتعذيب من قبل الشيوعيين, لذا بدأت جماعات كثيرة تفر من أنياب الوحوش إلى سم الأفاعي طالبةً حق اللجوء حيث براثن الحقد الصليبي في أوروبا وأمريكا طلبًا للحرية, ولكن ما أن يصلوا إلى هناك حتى تتلقفهم الهيئات التنصيرية التي تقدم لهم ما يسدون به رمقهم ويحفظون به حياتهم المهددة بالجوع والمرض, والأدهى والأمرّ أن أبناءهم يؤخذون إلى المدارس النصرانية وإلى الكنائس ليفتنوا في دينهم, هذا والمسلمون نيام يتسابقون بالخطب الكلامية والخلافات القائمة بينهم, ولا أدري متى نستيقظ من سباتنا العميق ونفيق لنستنقذ كرامتنا وعزتنا من بين أنياب الثعالب اللئيمة والوحوش الضارية.   
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون خلف الأسوار!!    
1- في فرنسا
مفكرة الإسلام: في معرض حديثنا عن الجاليات والأقليات الإسلامية التي نحاول اقتفاء أثرها أينما وجدت, نفتح اليوم ملف إحدى الأقليات الإسلامية ولكنها أقلية من نوع جديد وغريب, ألا وهي الأقلية الإسلامية القابعة خلف الأسوار في أحد البلدان الأجنبية, قد يستغرب البعض هذا الأمر ولكنها حقيقة أردنا من خلال موضوعنا اليوم أن نميط اللثام عنها, ونتفقد جوانبها وخفاياها, محاولين بذلك إكمال وإيضاح صورة للأقليات ربما لم تتضح بعد.   
لقد أصبح الإسلام في أوروبا، وخصوصاً في فرنسا، دين المضطهدين, كما كانت الماركسية في أوربا في وقت من الأوقات, فبالأمس كانت قضية الحجاب, واليوم نتحدث عن المسلمين خلف القضبان في فرنسا, فلقد أصبح الإسلام يشكل الديانة الأولى في السجون الفرنسية, ويعتبر تزايد نزلاء السجون من المسلمين دليلاً على أن الطبقات الدنيا من المسلمين تنتشر في أوروبا, وأنه على هامش هذه الطبقات, يزداد التعاطف مع أيديولوجيات الإسلام السياسي. 
كما تشير كل التقارير والأبحاث الواردة من وعن السجون الفرنسية في السنوات الأخيرة إلى أن الإسلام أصبح الديانة المهيمنة في السجون، وأن المسلمين - فرنسيين كانوا أم مهاجرين من بلدان إسلامية - يشكلون الكثافة الأولى بالسجون، وأنهم بصدد تركيز 'مملكتهم' على حد تعبير أحد المرشدين المسلمين بالسجون الفرنسية.  
وعلى الرغم من عدم توفر إحصاءات دقيقة؛ لأنه يمنع في فرنسا إحصاء الأشخاص على أساس انتمائهم الديني, ولكن الأسماء العربية ولون البشرة وعدم أكل لحم الخنزير، كلها مؤشرات تدل على أن أغلب السجناء من المسلمين رغم أنهم لا يمثلون إلا 10% فقط من نسبة سكان فرنسا, أي أنهم يشكلون أكبر نسبة من نزلاء السجون، كما تتزايد نسبتهم في معظم الدول الأوربية, ويعتبر هذا مؤشرًا على وجودهم في قاع هرم القارة. 
لقد ازداد نزلاء سجون فرنسا بنسبة 20% في السنوات الثلاثة السابقة, ويرجع ذلك إلى حد كبير إلى الملاحقة الشرسة للجرائم الصغيرة. 
ومن الملاحظ أن نسبة المسلمين في السجن تتزايد بشكل أسرع, حيث إنه من جملة 60.775سجينًا فرنسيًا هناك حوالي 70% من المسلمين, وهي تعكس بشكل كبير نسبة الشباب بين المهاجرين إلى أوروبا من المسلمين. 
وتختلف النسبة من سجن إلى آخر؛ حيث يشكل المسلمون ما بين 50% و80% من المساجين في السجون القريبة من المراكز الحضرية التي توصف بأنها ذات حساسية بالغة, وكذلك يتراوح متوسط أعمار المسلمين المسجونين ما بين 18 و35 عامًا معظمهم من سكان الضواحي الفقيرة والمهمشة. 
وعلى الرغم من ارتفاع نسبة السجناء المسلمين إلا أن هناك قلة في عدد المرشدين داخل السجون, فعلى سبيل المثال فهناك ثمانية مرشدين مسلمين فقط لحوالي 20 ألف سجين مسلم في منطقة باريس وحدها, وكذلك فإن هناك مشرفًا واحدًا على 9 سجون من أصل 25 سجنًا في المنطقة. 
بينما تشير الإحصائيات إلى ضرورة مضاعفة عدد المرشدين المسلمين في السجون؛ حيث يبلغ عددهم في الوقت الحالي 69 مرشدًا يغطون 185 سجنًا، في حين يبلغ عدد المرشدين الكاثوليك نحو 500 مرشد على الرغم من أن عدد السجناء النصارى يقل كثيرًا عن عدد المسلمين, ولكن وللأسف فإن السلطات الفرنسية رفضت الموافقة على وجود عدد كاف من المرشدين المسلمين للسجون؛ لخوفها من أن الرقابة الناقصة قد تدخل مجاهدين جددًا إلى المنظومة. 
ويعتقد أحد الأئمة وأيضًا المرشد لبعض السجون في العاصمة باريس أنه ستمضي سنوات قبل أن يكون هناك ما يكفي من المرشدين لتغطية حاجات نزلاء السجون في فرنسا, والذي يقدر أن 70% منهم مسلمون كما ذكرنا من قبل. 
كما يعاني المسلمون من السجناء من تمييز واضح من جانب إدارة السجن التي يتهمونها بتفضيل المسيحيين واليهود من السجناء. ففيما لا يحق للمسلمين من السجناء في بعض السجون الحصول على اللحم الحلال، فبالمقابل يحق لليهود الحصول على اللحم الكاشر المذبوح على الطريقة اليهودية. كما يمنع المسلمون في بعض السجون من أداء صلاة الجمعة. 
ومما يدعو إلى الأسف أن كل ما ذكرناه من قبل لم يكن عن سجون العالم الثالث بل سجون تقع في فرنسا الدولة الأم لحقوق الإنسان كما يزعمون. 
ويحذر العديد من الناس من أن تجاهل احتياجات السجناء المسلمين يخلق الاستياء ويترك المجال مفتوحًا لتفسير أكثر تطرفًا للإسلام, فيما يشتكي نزلاء السجون المسلمون في فرنسا, التي تحتوي على أكبر جالية مسلمة في أوروبا, من أنهم مهملون ضمن نظام مخصص للنزلاء المسيحيين, فقليلة هي السجون التي تقدم لحمًا حلالاً ذبح طبقًا للشريعة الإسلامية, وسجون أقل لا تزال تقيم الشعائر الدينية للمسلمين, بينما يستطيع معظم النزلاء الكاثوليك على سبيل المثال حضور قداس مرة في الأسبوع. 
وفي حين أنه لا توجد معلومات رسمية عن الجنس والعرق في معظم أنحاء أوروبا، حيث يعد الاحتفاظ بمثل هذه البيانات أمرًا غير قانوني في العديد من البلدان، يتفق خبراء نزلاء السجون على الخلل الكبير في نسبة المسلمين هنا، في فرنسا، وفي أماكن أخرى. 
وحتى لا تبدو الصورة قاتمة فإن الإسلام - رغم كل ما يعانيه أتباعه - ديانة مغرية لغير المسلمين حتى من المساجين؛ إذ لا يمر أسبوع واحد إلا ويحضر سجين مسيحي إلى الإدارة لمطالبتها بتوفير اللحم الحلال له؛ لأنه أصبح مسلمًا.  
ووفق وزارة الداخلية الفرنسية فإن عدد معتنقي الإسلام من المسيحيين يزداد في السجون الفرنسية بصورة مطردة, حتى إن السلطات الفرنسية وجهت إنذارًا من نوع جديد لمواجهة خطر الأصولية الإسلامية والدعوة إلى الإسلام في السجون, فبعد مراقبة المدارس والأحياء الشعبية التي تقطنها أغلبية عربية وإفريقية، بدأ الأمن الفرنسي منذ أكثر من عام يوجّه أنظار عملائه السريين إلى السجون, حيث ينشط - على حد قولهم - غلاة المتطرفين من السلفيين, ويعملون على نشر دعوتهم إلى الجهاد وتطويع المجاهدين الجدد. 
وجدير بالذكر أن قلق السلطات الفرنسية إزاء هذه الظاهرة دفع بوزير العدل الفرنسي العام الماضي إلى تنظيم دروس خاصة بهذا النوع من الأخطار الأصولية في أوساط حرّاس السجون, فيما عكفت أجهزة المخابرات السرّية ووزارة الداخلية على دراسة وسائل عمل ناجعة لدرء الخطر الإسلامي القابع خلف القضبان. 
ومن العجيب أن ذات السلطات التي تحاول محاصرة ما تسميه التطرف الأصولي في العنابر إلى حد منع 'سجاد' الصلاة أحيانًا, هذه السلطات نفسها لا تجد أفضل من 'المتشددين الأصوليين' - المسموعة كلمتهم عادة - للدعوة إلى استتباب الأمن بين السجناء عندما تنشب الخصومات بين المنحرفين منهم. 
وأخيرًا فنحن في انتظار تنظيم أحوال الجالية المسلمة داخل السجون الفرنسية, بل ونهيب بالمجتمع الإسلامي في فرنسا - والذي يريد أن ينسى سجناءه - أن يهتم بهم كي لا يُعزل المسلمون أكثر وأكثر. 
وعلى العموم فإن مشكلة المسلمين في السجون ملف كبير ومتعدد الجوانب, ولا يعني فقط المجتمع الفرنسي وحسب بل أوروبا كلها: ألمانيا, والدانمارك وإسبانيا وإيطاليا؛ حيث إن لدينا معطيات دقيقة أن نسبة المسلمين في السجون هي عشرة أضعاف نسبة المسلمين في المجتمع الأوروبي, فهلا نظرنا بعين الاهتمام والمسئولية إلى تلك المشكلة العضال علنا نستطيع أن نجد لها حلاً نعذر به أمام الواحد الديان, يوم لا نستطيع أن نختلق الأعذار. 
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون خلف الأسوار..... في ألمانيا   مفكرة الإسلام : نتحدث اليوم عن المسلمين القابعين خلف أسوار السجون الألمانية, وقبل أن نسترسل في الحديث عن هذا الموضوع يجب أن نعلم أولًا أن الإسلام يشكل في ألمانيا الديانة الرسمية الثالثة بعد البروتستانتية والكاثوليكية.  
وحسب الإحصائيات الرسمية, فإن عدد أفراد الأقلية المسلمة حاليًا يبلغ حوالي 3.2 ملايين نسمة من إجمالي عدد سكان ألمانيا البالغ نحو 82 مليون نسمة، ويتركز غالبيتهم في القسم الغربي من البلاد لتوافر فرص العمل، وارتفاع مستوى المعيشة عن ولايات القسم الشرقي الفقيرة نسبيًا. 
من المعلوم أن أي دولة من دول العالم مهما بلغ رقيها وتحضرها -الذي يقاس بما تكفله تلك الدول لشعوبها من حرية- يجب أن يكون لديها معتقلات بما فيها ألمانيا. 
و تمتلئ المعتقلات الألمانية بالمسجونين من الألمان أنفسهم، ولكنها لا تقتصر على السجناء الألمان فحسب، بل تضم بين جدرانها سجناء من جنسيات مختلفة إلى جانب عددًا لا يستهان به من أبناء الجالية المسلمة.  
ولا توجد إحصائيات رسمية عن العدد الكلي للسجناء المسلمين خلف قضبان السجون الألمانية, إلا أنه يذكر أن من بين 770 معتقلًا في سجن أحد المقاطعات الألمانية هناك 146 معتقلًا مسلمًا أي حوالي 20% من العدد الكلي للمعتقلين من أجناس مختلفة. 
وكما هو الحال في غالب الدول الغربية فإن حقوق المسلمين دائما مهضومة في تلك الدول، سواء كانوا طلقاء أو مسجونين, وعليه فإن المسلمين في السجون الألمانية يعانون من نقص في الإرشاد النفسي, وسوء في الحالة الاجتماعية على خلاف السجناء الألمان، وكذلك معتقلي الديانات الأخرى.  
و لم يجد هذا الجيل من السجناء المسلمين حتى الآن الرعاية الدينية والنفسية اللازمة، التي تتوفر لأتباع الديانة المسيحية على سبيل المثال، حيث يقوم رجال مختصون من قبل الكنيسة بتقديم هذه الرعاية لهم, ويشعر الكثير من السجناء المسلمين بأنهم قد تُركوا وحدهم مع مشاكلهم الخاصة, ويعتقد أن السبب الرئيس في هذه المشكلة عدم وجود جهة رسمية واحدة تتكلم باسم الجالية المسلمة في ألمانيا. 
كما أن الكثير من المؤسسات الإسلامية تنقصها الصفة القانونية من أجل القيام بذلك، إضافة إلى أنها تعاني في بعض الأحيان من مشاكل التمويل، ورغم وجود العديد من الجمعيات والشخصيات الإسلامية المستعدة إلى توفير نفقات رعاية السجناء المسلمين؛ إلا أن الخوف الذي يلم  ببعض المؤسسات الإسلامية من الإفصاح عن مصادر التمويل؛ يقف عائقًا أمام السماح لمثل هذه المؤسسات من تقديم الإرشاد الروحي والاجتماعي, وتتخذ إدارات السجون الألمانية مثل هذه المواقف السلبية من قبل المؤسسات الإسلامية ذريعة لرفض السماح لهذه المؤسسات بتقديم المساعدة اللازمة للسجناء، وقد زادت حدة هذا الرفض في السنوات الأخيرة، و ما زالت مستمرة حتى يومنا هذا، وخاصة بعد أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر. 
ويؤمن الكثير من مدراء السجون الألمانية بأهمية توفير هذه الرعاية لأبناء الجالية المسلمة,كما يروا أنه لا بد من توفير الأئمة والوعاظ والمرشدين المسلمين المؤهلين لتقديم الإرشاد الروحي والاجتماعي للمسجونين من المسلمين. 
ولكن المؤسف أن توفير هؤلاء المرشدين المؤهلين تواجهه صعوبات كثيرة, أهمها عدم وجود الأشخاص المناسبين للقيام بهذه المهمة, فعلى الرغم من أن المعتقلين الأتراك يتلقون تلك الرعاية من قبل أئمة الاتحاد التركي المسلم، إلا أن هذه الرعاية تكون مؤقتة، وكذلك فإنها لا تخلو من العقبات، حيث أن فترة إقامة هؤلاء الأئمة في ألمانيا تكون محدودة وفي الغالب لا تتجاوز أربعة أعوام؛ مما يؤدي إلى عدم إلمامهم بطبيعة المشاكل الاجتماعية التي تواجه الشباب المسلم في المجتمع الألماني, وكذلك فإن عدم إجادتهم للغة الألمانية؛ يجعل تبادل التعاون معهم صعب للغاية.  
 ومع كل هذا فإن السجناء من أبناء الجالية المسلمة يأملون أن يعاملوا معاملة مساوية لنظرائهم من الألمان من غير المسلمين، الذين يتلقون الدعم النفسي والإرشاد الروحي والرعاية الاجتماعية. 
وهذه الآمال التي يتطلع لتحقيقها أسرانا خلف القضبان الألمانية-إن جاز أن نطلق عليهم هذا التعبير- ليست بعيدة المنال، حيث أن القانون الألماني يكفل للمعتقلين المسلمين الحق في الرعاية الروحية، لذلك فقد دعا العديد من رؤساء السجون الألمانية إلى السماح بتقديم ذلك من قبل متطوعين مسلمين. 
وقد لاقت بالفعل هذه الدعاوى بعض الاستجابات، وكان لها صدى إيجابيًا في حياة المعتقلين، وكان من أهم ثمارها السماح لهم بأداء الصلوات، وكذلك إمكانية الاحتفال بشهر رمضان -حيث يسمح لهم بالإفطار الجماعي-  وعيدي الفطر و الأضحى. 
ونحن في هذا الصدد نضم أصواتنا إلى صوت إخواننا المعتقلين في السجون الألمانية لدعوة المسلمين لتوحيد صفهم وكلمتهم، وذلك بتوحيد الجمعيات والمنظمات الإسلامية، والسعي للتعاون مع إدارات السجون في ألمانيا، وخاصة أنها أبدت استعدادًا في هذا المجال, وكذلك دعوة المراكز الإسلامية في ألمانيا للنظر بعين الاعتبار إلى تلك الأقلية القابعة خلف القضبان الألمانية, ومحاولة تكوين هيئة رسمية لرعاية السجناء من كافة الجهات روحية ونفسية واجتماعية.  
هذا الجيل من السجناء المسلمين لم يجد حتى الآن الرعاية الدينية والنفسية اللازمة، التي تتوفر مثلا لأبناء الديانة المسيحية، حيث يقوم رجال مختصون من قبل الكنيسة بتقديم هذه الرعاية لهم. هذا الجيل من السجناء المسلمين لم يجد حتى الآن الرعاية الدينية والنفسية اللازمة، التي تتوفر مثلا لأبناء الديانة المسيحية، حيث يقوم رجال مختصون من قبل الكنيسة بتقديم هذه الرعاية لهم. 
ويشعر الكثير من السجناء المسلمين بأنهم قد تُركوا وحدهم مع مشاكلهم الخاصة.يأمل السجناء من أبناء الجالية المسلمة بمعاملة مساوية لزملائهم الألمان  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الأقليات المسلمة في الدول الأوروبية أمل وألم [1]   مفكرة الإسلام: منذ أن أشرق العالم بنور الإسلام, في ذلك العهد الزاهر المبارك؛ كان المسلمون في مجدهم وعزهم يتعايشون مع أبناء الأديان الأخرى, وكان تصريف أمور الأقلية غير المسلمة يتم عن طريق رؤوسائهم المدنيين؛ فيجدون حقوقهم لدى المسؤولين المسلمين مستقرة مشروعة. 
ثم دارت الأيام، فصار جزء من المسلمين يمثلون أقليات تعيش في وسط غير إسلامي, إلا أننا هنا نرى صورة أخرى للتعامل مع الأقليات، نتج عنها إشكاليات لكل مهاجر، فضلًا عن الذين اعتنقوا الإسلام في البلدان الغير إسلامية, وعلى سبيل المثال الذي سنتناول الحديث عنه اليوم: المسلمون في أوروبا. 
أوروبا:هي إحدى قارات العالم السبع، وتعد أوروبا جغرافيا شبه قارة أو شبه جزيرة كبيرة، وتعتبر قارة صغيرة نسبيًا مقارنة ببقية القارات، لكن قارة استراليا أصغر منها, ويعتقد البعض أن اسم القارة مشتق من اسم الأميرة الفينيقية يوروبا التي كانت قد خطفت من قبل زيوس -إله السماء عند اليونان- على ظهر ثور، وأخذت لجزيرة كريت حسب الأساطير اليونانية، ومن بعد حادثة الخطف سميت اليونان باسم يوروبا، وبحلول العام 500ق.م؛ امتد المقصود من الكلمة ليشمل الأراضي الواقعة شمال اليونان. 
 المساحة : حوالي 10.79 مليون كم2 [7.1 % من مساحة الأرض].  
عدد السكان : ثالث قارة في العالم من حيث عدد السكان إذ يزيد عدد سكانها عن 700 مليون نسمة [11 % من سكان الأرض]. 
اللغة: تنتشر في قارة أوروبا عدة لغات منها: الجرمانية,  الرومانسية, و السلافية ,الأورالية, الألطية, البلطية, والكلتية و لغات أخرى. 
الأديان المنتشرة في القارة: المسيحية، وتمثل الديانة الأولى, ويليها الإسلام، وهناك دول ومناطق ذات نسبة كبيرة من المسلمين في القارة مثل: ألبانيا والبوسنة والهرسك وبلغاريا ومقدونيا وقبرص وكازاخستان وتركيا وأذربيجان وجورجيا, و على مستوى القارة بشكل عام فإن 5 % من مواطني دول الاتحاد الأوروبي يدينون بالإسلام، يتركز العديد من المسلمين في ألمانيا 3.878 %، وفرنسا 5 إلى 10 %، والمملكة المتحدة 2.7 %, وهناك ديانات أخرى كاليهودية والهندوسية و السيخية. 
لأوروبا تاريخ طويل حافل بالأحداث والتغيرات الاجتماعية والثقافية و الصراعات طويلة الأمد، و قدر تاريخها لحوالي 800 ألف سنة خلت، هي أول فترة في تاريخ تلك القارة العريقة. 
و تنسب الحضارة الأوروبية الحديثة والتقدم الثقافي لبعض أجزاء تلك القارة لقدامى اليونان بشكل رئيس، كما أن للمسيحية تأثيرًا كبيرًا أيضًا, وقد كان لدخول المسلمين الأندلس، وتأسيسهم فيها دولة اهتمت بالعلم والعلماء في الوقت الذي كانت تعيش أوروبا في العصور المظلمة؛ تأثيرًا بالغًا على الأوروبيين أنفسهم، وأدى تأثرهم هذا -على المدى البعيد- لنقلهم إلى عصور النهضة والتقدم والديمقراطية، التي تم الوصول إليها في القرن العشرين. 
قامت الإمبراطورية الرومانية على أجزاء واسعة من القارة الأوروبية، وكان سقوطها في القرن الخامس الميلادي بوابة لكثير من التغيرات في القارة، وقد عانت أوروبا كثيرًا من الظروف المعيشية في العصور المظلمة، حتى انتقلت لعصر النهضة الأوروبية، ثم تبع ذلك الفتح الإسلامي العثماني لمدينة استامبول البيزنطية في القرن الخامس عشر الميلادي، وأسقطوا بذلك تلك الإمبراطورية، وقاموا بالتوغل في قلب القارة الأوروبية حتى وصلوا لحدود إيطاليا والنمسا، وشكلوا القوة الأبرز في القارة في تلك الفترة. 
وبعد ذلك جاء عصر النهضة الأوروبية، وقد كان شغل أوروبا الشاغل بعد ذلك العصر هو بث أفكار الديمقراطية وكيفية تطبيقها, ثم بدأت الشعوب الأوروبية بالمناداة بالحرية والمساواة الفردية، وكان أبرز حدث توج تلك الأفكار والتوجهات هو الثورة الفرنسية التي أدت لشيوع وانتشار أفكار الثورة على الإقطاعيين أو الكنيسة في مختلف مناطق القارة، و قد أدى نشوء القوميات -بمعناها الحديث- إلى تعزيز الصراع الدائر بين القوى العظمى في أوروبا على دول العالم الحديث، وكان أشهر تلك الصراعات استيلاء نابليون بونابرت على السلطة في فرنسا، حيث أنشأ ما عرف باسم الإمبراطورية التي سرعان ما انهارت، وبعد سقوط نابليون هدأت القارة الأوروبية نسبيًا، وبدأ في تلك الفترة انهيار الممالك ونظم الحكم القديمة. 
ونحن هنا بصدد محاولة تسليط الضوء على الإسلام والمسلمين في القارة الأوربية، حتى نستطيع التعرف على واقع قرابة 52 مليون مسلم يعيشون هناك. 
وتؤكد المعلومات التاريخية بدء دخول الإسلام إلى القارة الأوربية من جنوبها إلى بلاد القوقاز، في وقت مبكر مع جيوش الفتح الإسلامي في عهد عمر بن الخطاب في عام 22هـ, ودخل حوض نهر الفولجا في بداية القرن الرابع الهجري عن طريق التجار المسلمين, وفي القرن السابع الهجري عندما دخلت القبائل التتارية في هذه المنطقة,ثم امتد إلى غرب أوروبا في العقد الأخير من القرن الأول الهجري في عام 91هـ تقريبًا، عندما فتحت الأندلس عل يد طارق بن زياد وموسى بن نصير, ثم واصل الإسلام انتشاره في القرن ال12 الهجري في عهد الدولة العثمانية. 
 و لقد طرق الإسلام أبواب أوروبا من الشرق بمحاولته فتح القسطنطينية، ومن الجنوب بفتحه لصقلية وجنوب إيطاليا, ومن الغرب بفتح الأندلس والتوغل في بلاد الغال –فرنسا اليوم- حتى مدينة' بواتيه', ثم كر الإسلام ليدق أبواب أوروبا الشرقية ثم الوسطى في زمن السلطان محمد الفاتح وخلفائه الأقوياء، حيث سيطر العثمانيون على شرق أوروبا, وقد استفادت أوروبا كثيرًا من سماحة الحكم العثماني، وكذلك سماحة الأتراك والتنظيم الدقيق للعسكرية  
و اليوم يشكل المسلمون في أوروبا وجودًا حقيقيًا ذا فاعلية على المستوى الاجتماعي والاقتصادي والسياسي، ورغم عدم وجود إحصاء رسمي يبين حجم الأقلية المسلمة في دول أوروبا، فإن بعض المصادر الإسلامية تقدر عدد المسلمين هناك بـ 52 مليونًا من أصل 705 مليون نسمة هم عدد سكان القارة الأوروبية، ويعيش في فرنسا وحدها 6 مليون مسلم. 
 وتختلف أوضاع الأقليات الإسلامية في أوروبا من دولة إلى أخرى، حسب الوضع القانوني السائد في تلك الدولة، وتبعًا للشعور العام السائد داخل المؤسسات الحكومية الأوروبية تجاه الإسلام؛ فبعض الدول تنظر إليه نظرة توجس وريبة مثل فرنسا وألمانيا، مما ينعكس على التسهيلات الممنوحة لتلك الأقلية، وخاصة فيما يتعلق باستخراج تصريحات بناء المساجد، في حين يتضاءل هذا الشعور في دول أخرى، كما هو الحال في بريطانيا على سبيل المثال. 
والمسلمون في أوروبا موزعون في أقليات، يختلف حجمها بين الآلاف والملايين، ومن أمثلة الدول الأوربية التي يبلغ عدد المسلمين فيها الملايين بعض دول أوروبا الشرقية، وهناك دولة واحدة يشكل المسلمون فيها أغلبية وهي ألبانيا، أما المسلمون في أوروبا الغربية فأحوالهم مختلفة، ذلك أن عددهم في هذه البلاد يبدأ من المئات في البعض منها، ويرتفع العدد تدريجيًا حتى يقارب بضعة ملايين في بعضها الآخر مثل فرنسا. 
وتتركز الجاليات الإسلامية الكبيرة في غرب أوروبا في كل من فرنسا من 5-6 مليون, وألمانيا من 2-3 مليون نسمة, وبريطانيا من 1.5-2 مليون نسمة, وفي إيطاليا 0.7مليون نسمة، وفي هولندا 0،4 مليون نسمة، وبلجيكا 0.75مليون نسمة، واليونان 0.25 مليون نسمة، وفي قبرص 0.16 مليون نسمة، أما في إسبانيا 0.12 مليون نسمة، ومالطة 0.1 مليون نسمة ومثلها سويسرا، وفي الدانمارك 0.05 مليون نسمة, أما في السويد والبرتغال و النرويج و فنلندا وجبل طارق و لكسمبورج وأيرلندا؛ فعدد المسلمين يقل في كل منها عن 50 ألف مسلم.   
ومن المعلوم أن الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين في هذه البلاد وفدوا إليها بحكم الصلات السياسية التي كانت تربط بلدانهم بالبلدان الأوروبية التي يعيشون فيها، وقد وفدوا إلى تلك البلاد بحثًا وراء فرص أفضل في الحياة لم تتيسر لهم في بلادهم الأصلية, وهناك أعداد كبيرة منهم دخلوا في الإسلام نتيجة مخالطة المسلمين عن قرب. 
  وتواجه المسلمين في تلك البلاد مشكلات كثيرة، وتعتبر مشكلة التردد بين العزلة والاندماج أهم ما يؤرق الأقليات المسلمـة في الغرب، حيث أنهم يعانون من صعوبة الحفاظ على الخصوصيات الثقافية الدينية؛ فالدساتير تضمن حرية التعبير إجمالًا، لكن التطبيق يتفاوت بين دولة وأخرى وبين ظرف وآخر، وقد جاءت قوانين الرقابة في ألمانيا مثلًا لتضع كل مسلم بين العشرين والأربعين من عمره في دائرة الاتهام، مما يعني ذلك خوف وقلق . 
و تشكـل الهويـة الإسلامية والخـوف عليهـا من الذوبان في ثقافة الآخـر؛ التحدي الأول لها، خاصة لدى الأبناء من الجيلين الثاني والثالث، الذين حصلوا على جنسية البلدان المقيمين فيها، وأصبح لهم حقوق مواطنة كاملة. 
 وتحاول تلك الأقليات الحفاظ على هويتها الإسلامية، لكن ضعف الإمكانيات والموارد، وندرة الدعاة المتخصصين؛ يقف عائقًا دون تحقيق ما تصبو إليه، مما ينعكس سلبًا على أوضاعها الاجتماعية والثقافية؛ فالكثير من المسلمين يعيشون في ظروف صعبة، فهم إما في أحزمة البؤس التي تحيط بالمدن الأوروبية الكبرى، أو في تجمعات سكانية مكتظة، وفي حالة تهميش وتقوقع ثقافيين، ويزيد من حدة هذه المشكلة عدم وجود تنظيم عربي وإسلامي قوي، يدافع أمام الحكومات الأوروبية عن حقوق تلك الأقليات، وسرعة تنفيذ مطالبها. 
هكذا تناولنا في هذه الحلقة حقائق حول تاريخ المسلمون والأقليات في القارة الأوربية، وفي الحلقة القادمة نستكمل الحديث حول مستقبل المسلمين، والدعوة للإسلام في الغرب, كما نتحدث إن شاء الله عن التحديات التي تواجه المسلمين هناك، فإلى لقاء قادم إن أحيانا الله عز وجل. 
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الأقليات المسلمة في الدول الأوروبية أمل وألم [2]   مفكرة الإسلام : تحدثنا في الجزء الأول من هذا الموضوع عن تاريخ الأقليات المسلمة في القارة الأوربية، وكيف انتشر الإسلام فيها، واليوم نبدأ من حيث انتهينا. 
وقد أوضحنا كيف أن تلك الأقليات تحاول الحفاظ على هويتها الإسلامية، لكن ضعف الإمكانيات والموارد، وندرة الدعاة المتخصصين يقف عائقًا دون تحقيق ما تصبو إليه، مما ينعكس سلبًا على أوضاعها الاجتماعية والثقافية؛ فالكثير من المسلمين يعيشون في ظروف صعبة، فهم إما في أحزمة البؤس التي تحيط بالمدن الأوروبية الكبرى، أو في تجمعات سكانية مكتظة، وفي حالة تهميش وتقوقع ثقافيين، ويزيد من حدة هذه المشكلة عدم وجود تنظيم عربي وإسلامي قوي، يدافع أمام الحكومات الأوروبية عن حقوق تلك الأقليات، وسرعة تنفيذ مطالبها. 
ونحن اليوم نتناول بشيء من التفصيل مستقبل المسلمين والدعوة للإسلام في الغرب, وكذلك أهم التحديات التي تواجه المسلمين هناك. 
منذ العقد السادس من القرن العشرين، وأوروبا تشهد موجات متعاقبة من الهجرة من الدول الإسلامية، كانت الموجة الأولى في الخمسينيات والستينيات، وكانت مع حركات التحرر الوطني واستقلال الدول الإسلامية، مثل تركيا وباكستان -التي كانت شرقية أو غربية في هذا الوقت- ومعظم الدول العربية وإندونيسيا، وكان معظم المهاجرين من الفقراء، الذين يبحثون عن فرصة عمل في الدول المستعمرة الغنية، وشكلت تلك الموجة ما عرف باسم الجيل الأول. 
ثم شهدت السبعينيات والثمانينيات حركة الصحوة الإسلامية في الدول الإسلامية، وشهدت أيضًا في أوروبا ظهور الجيل الثاني، وكذلك ازدياد عدد المساجد كنتيجة لاهتمام الحكومات الأوروبية والإسلامية بالتعاون في هذا المجال، واحتواء هذا العدد المتزايد, ولكن مع بداية الاتحاد الأوروبي، وزيادة الضغوط الاقتصادية، وتقلص فرص العمل؛ ازداد التمييز العنصري، وصارت الأحياء ذات الأغلبية المسلمة مأوى للجريمة والفقر، وتشير الإحصاءات الأخيرة إلى أن نسبة عدد المسجونين من المسلمين في الاتحاد الأوروبي قد تضاعفت مرتين في السنوات العشر الأخيرة. 
الجيل الثاني وجد نفسه منصهرًا بصورة أكبر في المجتمع الأوروبي الذي عمل وتعلم فيه، ولا يعرف له أرضًا أو وطنًا غيره، ولكنه وجد نفسه أيضًا معزولًا من خلال آليات الرفض الاقتصادي، وظهور ظاهرة الخوف من الأجانب، أو بمعنى أكثر صراحة 'الخوف من الإسلام والمسلمين'؛ وذلك بسبب ازدياد عدد النشطاء المسلمين في أوروبا كنتيجة لاضطهادهم في بلادهم الأصلية، مما شكَّل ما عُرف بالموجة الثانية للهجرة، والتي تميزت بأنها موجة سياسية لا اقتصادية، وأنها وجدت أرضية خصبة في الشباب المسلم الأوروبي من الجيل الثاني، حيث أصبح الإسلام جزءًا أساسيًّا من هويته، ومن خلال هؤلاء النشطاء؛ تعرف الجيل الثاني على شكل جديد من الإسلام: ثوري، وإيجابي، ورافض لطمس هويته، وازدادت المساجد والمراكز الإسلامية، وظهرت الجمعيات النشطة في مختلف التجمعات. 
وفي التسعينيات حدث الكثير من التغيرات الإقليمية والجغرافية في أوروبا، وواكب هذه التغيرات تغيرات اقتصادية وسياسية، وقد كان لهذه المتغيرات تأثيرًا كبيرًا على أحوال المسلمين، مما دفع المسلمين في أوروبا من أقصى شرقها حتى أقصى غربها إلى التوحد حول إحساس واحد، وهو الإسلام كهوية.  
ويتأجج هذا الإحساس الآن بالنسبة لبعض المسلمين في غرب أوروبا مع إحساسهم بالاضطهاد للمسلمين عامة، أو للحرب الصليبية التي يشنها الغرب على الإسلام، أو لأي سبب آخر يرتبط بالدين، الذي أصبح المظهر الوحيد للهوية، والسبيل الوحيد للخلاص من كافة المشكلات، وكذلك الحال عند مسلمي أوروبا الشرقية، الذين عانوا طويلًا من فرض طغيان الشيوعية عليهم، ثم إحساسهم بأنهم أقلية وسط المجتمع المسيحي، سواء الأرثوذكسي أو الكاثوليكي، وفقًا للبلد الذي ينتمون إليه.  
 لكن الحكومات الأوروبية تحاول إدماج المسلمين داخل المنظومة السياسية، إلا أننا نجدها تأخذ خطوة للأمام ثم عدة خطوات للخلف، وذلك بسبب تخوفها من الآراء التي ينشرها بعض المحللين السياسيين والمستشرقين والتي دائمًا ما تضع الإسلام والمسلمين مع الإرهاب في قفص واحد, إلا أن هذه الصورة التي يحاول بعض الغربيين الغير منصفين جعلها الصورة السائدة في الغرب ليست الصورة الكاملة للحاضر المسلم في تلك القارة, فهناك صورة أخرى أكثر إشراقًا تتمثل الدور المتنامي للجانب الاقتصادي، الذي يلعب دورًا كبيرًا في عملية دمج المسلمين في أوروبا، وأيضًا في إقناع أوروبا بدور المسلمين الحيوي, حيث نرى تزايدًا في عدد البنوك الإسلامية التي أصبح حجم تعاملاتها ما يقارب  300 بليون دولار. 
إلا أننا ننظر بحذر إلى هذا الاندماج، وذلك لما لهذا المفهوم من أوجه متعددة, فهو من وجهة النظر الأوروبية يعني أن يصير المواطن المهاجر أو المسلم أوروبيًّا أولًا ثم مسلمًا ثانيًا، أو ما يسمَّى أحيانًا بالاعتدال، ويعتبر هذا الرأي خلطًا وتعدٍّ على حق المواطن والفرد في اختيار أولويات انتماءاته، بمعنى أن الفهم الأوروبي لمفهوم الاندماج يؤدي إلى تعنت وقسر، ومن ثَمَّ ضغط واضطهاد. 
وعلى الجانب الآخر نجد أن الاندماج في الفهم المسلم -أحيانًا- هو حقوق دون واجبات، والتزامات من قِبَل الدولة دون التزامات بالمقابل من جهة الفرد، وأحيانًا -وهي الصورة السائدة الآن- يمثل فاعلية المواطن المسلم من خلال مؤسساته المتعددة, ومن ثَمَّ فالاندماج الإسلامي في أوروبا هو أمر واقع، ولكن ينقصه تجاوز إشكالية ضد الآخر، أو نحن ضد الآخرين؛ حتى لا يكون المواطن المسلم الأوروبي مطالبًا باتخاذ قرار ضد دينه ليكون أوروبيًّا أو العكس، وهذا سيحدث عندما يدرك المواطن أنه لا تعارض بين انتمائه الديني وانتمائه الأوروبي، ومن ثَمَّ يتخلص من فكرة الاضطهاد. 
وللتخلص من هذه الفكرة على الحكومات الأوروبية أن تدرك أن الإسلام لا يشكل خطرًا عليها، والأهم أن الإسلام ما زال أحد مكونات الحضارة الأوروبية منذ فجر الدعوة الإسلامية وحتى الآن، وأن أوروبا ليست بالنادي المسيحي المغلق على غيره من البشر، بمعنى أن على أوروبا أن تتوحد بمعنى الكلمة، وتتجاوز الرؤية المنغلقة للدولة القومية، ومن ثَمَّ يصبح الاندماج الأوروبي أمرًا واقعًا, وحدثًا فعليًّا. 
ولكن هذا أمل -وليس واقعًا في حقيقة الأمر- قد أدى إلى تعرض الأقلية المسلمة في أوروبا لمواجهة الكثير من المشاكل و التحديات, وهي ليست واحدة عند عموم المسلمين، فهي تختلف بين بلد وآخر، وذلك باختلاف قوانينه، وباختلاف نظرة سكانه إلى الإسلام والمسلمين, ونستطيع تقسيم هذه المشاكل والتحديات إلى أربعة أقسام: 
·        تحديات مصدرها أوروبا نفسها. 
·        وتحديات مصدرها الأقلية المسلمة ذاتها. 
·        وتحديات مصدرها العالم الإسلامي. 
·        وأخرى فكرية وثقافية. 
أما التحديات ذات المصدر الأوروبي فالدول الأوربية تعتبر الأقلية المسلمة هي المسؤول الأول عن كل ما يحدث من تخريب و إرهاب, وترى أنها تشكل تهديدًا خطيرًا على المجتمع الغربي، وذلك بمحاولتها تسليط الأضواء على بعض التصرفات الشاذة والغير مسؤولة من أفراد مسلمين، وقد تكون تصرفاتهم الغير مسؤولة نتجت عن عدم وجود مرجعية واحدة تستطيع أن توجه هؤلاء الأفراد- الذين يمثلون غالب الجالية المسلمة- فكل فئة جاءت من بلادها جاءت بثقافتها، وجاءت كذلك بمشاكلها. 
فهناك مجموعة من القيم التي يستهجنها المجتمع الغربي هي ليست من الإسلام، إنما هي عبارة عن عادات موروثة ليست من التعاليم الإسلامية، وللأسف الشديد أن الغرب يظن أن هذه تعاليم إسلامية، وهي ليست إلا موروثات وتقاليد قبلية ليس لها علاقة بالإسلام, وللأسف فإن الغربيين يروا الإسلام من خلال هذه الفئة, لذلك يجب على تلك الجالية أن يوحدوا جهودهم، ويتخلصوا من العادات التي ليست من الإسلام، ويركزوا على النقاط الإيجابية في المجتمع الذي يعيشون فيه، ومن ثمة دمج ثقافتهم الإسلامية بهذا المجتمع؛ ليقدموا صيغة طيبة ونموذجًا حضاريًا عن الإسلام، فهم رسل للإسلام في هذه البلاد. 
وهناك أسباب أخرى متعلقة بالتحديات ذات المصدر الأوروبي، منها النقص الفادح في معلوماتهم عن الإسلام الصحيح, حيث أن ما يكتبه المسلمون باللغة العربية لا يصل إليهم، كما أن التاريخ العربي والإسلامي الموجود بين أيدي الأوروبيين تاريخ مشوه إلى حد كبير، مما يستدعي تصحيح هذا المنظور من خلال وقائع تاريخية سليمة. 
هذا إلى جانب التأثير السلبي لوسائل الإعلام الغربي، التي تقف مؤسساتها ذات الأغراض المشبوهة -التي لا تخفى على أحد- وراء تشويه صورة الإسلام والمسلمين، والتركيز على الجوانب السلبية التي تسخر من الإسلام، وتقلل من شأنه، مما يسهم في إيجاد بيئة عدائية ضد الأقليات المسلمة في الغرب. 
ولا شك أن الربط بين الإسلام والإرهاب، وصعوبة ذوبان الأقلية المسلمة في المجتمعات الأوربية؛ أدى إلى عدم اعتراف العديد من الدول الغربية بحقوق الأقليات الإسلامية، وفرض القيود عليها من كافة الاتجاهات سياسية واقتصادية واجتماعية، مما أدى إلى الحد من تأثيرها، وعدم السماح لها في بعض الدول بأي مظهر إسلامي بزعم مخالفته لعادات وتقاليد الدولة, وهناك أيضًا التحفظ على الدراسات الإسلامية في مراحل التعليم الأولى. 
أضف إلى ذلك فرض تعليم قواعد الدين النصراني على أبناء المسلمين, وملاحقتهم في مصادر أرزاقهم، وقلة أماكن العبادة، وما تفرضه بعض الدول من معوقات أمام إنشائها, ووضع العراقيل أمام تعليم اللغة العربية لأبناء المهاجرين, وهناك الزواج المختلط وما يترتب عليه من مشكلات اجتماعية, وما يواجهه المسلمون من عمليات التنصير التي تتولى كبرها الهيئات الصليبية وبعثات التنصير، وقد كنا تحدثنا عنها بالتفصيل من قبل في موضوع سابق.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الأقليات المسلمة في الدول الأوروبية أمل وألم.....[3]   مفكرة الإسلام : نواصل اليوم أيها الأحبة، المسيرة في دراسة أحوال الأقليات الإسلامية في القارة الأوربية، وقد كنا توقفنا في الحلقة السابقة عند أهم التحديات التي تواجه تلك الأقليات، والتي أوجزناها في أربع نقاط، وهي على سبيل التذكير: 
·         تحديات مصدرها أوروبا نفسها.
·        وتحديات مصدرها الأقلية المسلمة ذاتها.
·        وتحديات مصدرها العالم الإسلامي.
·        وأخرى فكرية وثقافية. 
و قد تناولنا في الجزء الثاني من هذا الموضوع النقطة الأولى، ونتناول هنا بقية النقاط حتى تتضح لكل ذي لب مدى المعاناة التي يواجهها جزء هام من جسد أمة الإسلام. 
أوضحنا من قبل أن الصعوبات والمشاكل والتحديات التي تواجهها الجالية الإسلامية تتفاوت بين بلد أوروبي وآخر وذلك حسب قوانين كل بلد، وحسب تأثير الكتلة الإسلامية فيها، وحسب نمو المتطرفين فيه، الذين يضعون كل مشاكلهم الاقتصادية والاجتماعية على المسلمين بوصفهم غرباء ينهبون الثروة، ومن خلالهم تتفشى الجريمة حسب زعمهم. 
وحتى لا نضع كل العبء على الشماعة الأوربية، فهناك أيضًا تحديات مصدرها الأقلية المسلمة نفسها, فالجالية الإسلامية مازالت تعيش في أوروبا في ظل ازدواجية في التفكير واللغة, بل ويفكر أغلب أفراد هذه الجالية بعقلية بلادهم، ويصرون على التعامل مع المجتمع الأوروبي بهذه العقلية, ويبدو هذا أمرًا مستحيلًا بكل المقاييس, ومازالت الأغلبية العظمى من المهاجرين المسلمين الذين يعيشون في أوروبا يجهلون الكثير عن واقع المجتمع الأوروبي، وبالتالي فهم يتعاملون مع مجهول من الأمر، يقف حجر عثرة أمام تَكيُّفهم مع هذا المجتمع والاندماج فيه. 
وهناك أيضًا مشكلة هامة لا يمكن تجاهلها تتمثل في افتقار الغالبية العظمى من أبناء الجالية للثقافة الإسلامية الدينية، وحتى لحقيقة الثقافة العلمانية الغربية, ولا توجد إلا قلة من المثقفين ثقافة إسلامية إلى جانب إلمامهم بالمخططات العلمانية, ولدينا أيضًا الخلافات العرقية والمذهبية داخل الجالية الإسلامية المهاجرة، مما يؤثر سلبًا على كيانها ووحدتها في وجه التحديات الأخرى. 
أما ثالث هذه التحديات فتتمثل في التي مصدرها العالم الإسلامي, فمن المعلوم بالضرورة أن العالم الإسلامي مستهدف منذ انهيار الشيوعية كعدو للغرب, ولا يحكم مسيرته فكر واحد يعبر عن قياداته بمختلف توجهاتها مما جعل من اليسير على الغربيين رمي المسلمين، ومن ثم الإسلام ممثلًا فيهم بما شاء من تهم وافتراءات تشوه وجه الإسلام في الغرب, إلى جانب عدم اهتمام الدول الإسلامية بقضايا الجاليات الإسلامية في الغرب، وذلك لغياب التنسيق بين الحكومات الإسلامية على سياسة واحدة تجعلهم مسؤولين على أحوال المسلمين في بلاد المهجر عمومًا، وفي القارة الأوروبية خاصةً. 
وننتقل إلى التحديات الفكرية والمتمثلة في وجود فجوة فكرية في التاريخ الإسلامي، وفي فقه المسلمين في الغرب, والسبب الرئيسي في هذه الفجوة العلماء والفقهاء، الذين صبوا جل جهدهم ودراساتهم على امتداد التاريخ الإسلامي في تناول قضايا الأقليات غير الإسلامية التي تعيش في ديار المسلمين وسطروا لها كتبًا بينما لم يفكروا في الجاليات الإسلامية التي قدر لها أن تحيى بمعزل عن ديار الإسلام والمسلمين, ومن هنا فإن هناك حاجة ملحة إلى فقه مرتبط بواقع تلك الأقليات، يمكنه مواجهة مشاكلها مع المجتمعات التي تعيش فيها، وذلك بصياغة أحكام فقهية يسير هؤلاء القوم على نهجها.  
ونصل الآن إلى آخر ما ذكرناه تلك التحديات وهي التحديات الثقافية، والتي منها الخوف من الذوبان في ثقافة الآخر, حيث الإعلام الأوروبي والغربي، أقوى بكثير من الإعلام الإسلامي والعربي, كما أن كثير من المسلمين يعيشون في حالة تهميش وتقوقع ثقافيين، وهناك من يقول أن التمييز العنصري دفع ببعض الأوروبيين إلى وضع عوائق أمام الطلاب المسلمين، وقد دفعوا بهم قسرًا إلى تخصصات تمنعهم من الارتقاء الوظيفي، وحتى الذين اخترقوا هذه القاعدة ونالوا تعليمًا متقدمًا واختصاصات علمية مرموقة يعامَلون كمواطنين من الدرجة الثانية. 
وهناك أيضًا صعوبة الحفاظ على الخصوصيات الثقافية الدينية، فالدساتير تضمن حرية التعبير إجمالًا لكن التطبيق يتفاوت بين دولة وأخرى بين ظرف وآخر.  
ومن المعلوم أيضًا أن الجالية المسلمة جالية مفرقة ليس لها مرجعية واحدة تستطيع أن توجه هذه الجالية، فكل فئة جاءت من بلادها بثقافتها، وجاءت كذلك بمشاكلها، بمعنى أن هناك مجموعة من القيم التي يستهجنها المجتمع الغربي هي ليست من الإسلام إنما هي عبارة عن عادات موروثة ليست من التعاليم الإسلامية، وللأسف الشديد أن الغرب يظن أن هذه تعاليم إسلامية وهي لا علاقة لها بالإسلام, ونحن بحاجة كجالية مسلمة حقيقة لها مرجعية واحدة نابعة من الحماية الثقافية، التي تحدد واجب العالم الإسلامي تجاه تلك الأقلية. 
كما يجب أن يكون لهذه الجالية تأثير في الحياة الاجتماعية والسياسية والاقتصادية مما يتيح لها دعم الثقافة الإسلامية في مجتمعاتهم، وكذلك مواجهة ثقافات تلك المجتمعات التي يعيشون فيها بأخذ النقاط الإيجابية في ثقافة تلك المجتمعات, ومن ثَمَّ دمج ثقافتهم الإسلامية بهذا المجتمع ليقدموا صيغة طيبة، ونموذجًا حضاريًا عن الإسلام، فهم رسل للإسلام في هذه البلاد, وكذلك بالحفاظ على اللغة العربية والوقوف بحزم وإخلاص أمام المحاولات الدنيئة لتشويه وتزوير مصادر التاريخ الإسلامي، وتقوية انتمائها إلى جذورها في أوطانها الأم, ولا بد من تجنب الخلاف في الرأي بين أفراد الأقلية، والاجتهاد في عدم الخوض في النزاعات الفكرية والسياسية والعرقية. 
  وأخيرًا فإن صعود التيارات المتطرفة داخل أوروبا، ووصول بعضها إلى مراكز في البرلمانات الأوروبية؛ يزيد من حجم المصاعب والتحديات أمام المسلمين المقيمين في أوروبا والمسلمين الأوربيين، وخاصة وأن قوى التطرف هذه تدعمها أصوات صهيونية وإعلام صهيوني وقدرات مالية، غير أن انكشاف أمر الكنيسة الصهيونية المسيحية في وجه الكنائس بطوائفها المختلفة سوف يتيح للمسلمين عدم الوقوف منفردين أمام قوى التطرف، ويستطيعون مواجهة كل التحديات مهما بلغت قوتها وصعوبتها.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الأقليات المسلمة في الدول الأوروبية أمل وألم [4]    
مفكرة الإسلام : يتضح مما عرضناه في الحلقات السابقة أن الوجود الإسلامي في أوروبا لم يعد وجودًا طارئًا أو استثنائيًا، وأصبحت الجالية الإسلامية جزءًا من النسيج الاجتماعي لأوروبا، وهناك جيل ولد وعاش وأصبح جزءًا لا يتجزأ من المجتمع الأوروبي, والآن يمكننا أن نضع تصورًا واضحًا لمستقبل المسلمين هناك، وكذلك مستقبل الدعوة الإسلامية، وهذا ما سنتناوله في هذه الحلقة، لننهي به حديثنا عن الأقليات المسلمة في الدول الأوربية.   
بالرغم من أن صعود التيارات المتطرفة داخل أوروبا، ووصول بعضها إلى مراكز في البرلمانات الأوروبية يزيد من حجم المصاعب والتحديات أمام المسلمين الأوروبيين خاصة, وأن قوى التطرف هذه تدعمها أصوات صهيونية وإعلام صهيوني وقدرات مالية, وكذلك هناك صعوبات أخرى تواجه الأقليات الإسلامية في الغرب، وهذا شأن معظم الأقليات، فالأقلية دائمًا تعاني من نقص في السلطة، ونقص في القوة ونفوذ الأقلية أقل من نفوذ الأغلبية, إلا أن الدين الإسلامي يتمتع بمعدلات النمو الأعلى في أوروبا, وهناك حوالي 20مليون مسلم في دول الاتحاد الأوروبي, وإذا تواصل هذا الاتجاه سيشكل المسلمون في عام 2020 حوالي 10% من مجموع السكان في أوروبا.      
وبناءًا على ما سبق ذكره؛ فينبغي على المسلمين في الغرب تعزيز دورهم بما يخدم الانتشار الإسلامي كدين، وقضايا العرب والمسلمين في صراعهم ضد الصهيونية والإمبريالية الأمريكية المنطلقة من الرأسمالية المتوحشة، و المخططات الأصولية الصليبية المعادية للإسلام، ولكي تتحقق تلك الآمال فلا بد من الأخذ بالأسباب، التي تمكن لتلك الأقلية من الوصول لأهدافها، وعلى سبيل المثال:    
·    تعزيز الوحدة بين صفوفهم، والابتعاد عن مفاهيم التعصب المذهبي، وعن المصالح الخاصة لهذا البلد أو ذاك, وحتى لا تحول الخلافات المذهبية دون الانتشار الإسلامي نفسه.  
·        وجود تصورات موحدة بينهم حول الأصول الدينية والقضايا الإسلامية الكبرى. 
·        الانفتاح على المنجزات العلمية والتقنيات الحديثة بما يتفق مع تعاليم الإسلام. 
·    لا بد من تأهيل العاملين في أوساط المسلمين الأوروبيين تأهيلًا مناسبًا، فالله سبحانه وتعالى وصف الرسول الأكرم بأنه مبشرًا ونذيرًا، وبأنه لو كان فظًا غليظ القلب لانفضوا من حوله. 
·    تفعيل المؤسسات الإسلامية القائمة، وقيام مؤسسات استثمارية إسلامية وعربية تساهم في رفع المستوى الاقتصادي والاجتماعي، وتزيد من تأثير الوجود الإسلامي، وتعزز دوره ونشاطه. 
·    لا بد للجيل الجديد من المسلمين في أوروبا أن يعي جيدًا أن معاناة الإنسان الأوروبي نتجت عن الابتعاد عن الدين، والالتصاق كليًا بمفاهيم المادية التي لا تقيم وزنا للأمور الروحانية, لذلك يجب عليهم عدم التخلي عن الدين الإسلامي والذوبان في المجتمع الأوروبي؛ لأن هذا الأمر سيؤثر سلبًا على استقرار وانتشار الدين الإسلامي في المستقبل. 
·    البعد عن تعدد المناهج الدعوية حتى لا يحدث نوعًا من التباين والتشويش الفكري على المدعوين، كما يجب الاتفاق على وجود مرجعية إسلامية يلجأ إليها الدعاة وأبناء الأقليات عند النزاع؛ حتى لا  تشتت جهود الدعاة. 
·        تحلي أبناء الأقليات الإسلامية بسلوكيات الإسلام، والتي لا بد أن تنعكس على كل تصرفاتهم. 
 ولا شك أن وحدة مسلمي أوربا وتكاتفهم لتصحيح صورة الإسلام في الغرب يلعب دورًا كبيرًا في مستقبل هذا الدين وانتشاره، ويحافظ على الهوية الإسلامية لملايين المسلمين الذين يعيشون في دول الغرب المختلفة، ولقد ظهرت في أوروبا منذ قيام الاتحاد الأوروبي في أوائل التسعينات مؤسسات إسلامية ذات طابع أوروبي، تهتم بأحوال المسلمين في القارة الأوروبية كلها، وتخاطب المسلمين في أوروبا, كما اتجه بعض المثقفين المسلمين في أوروبا إلى إصدار وسائل الإعلام المختلفة، التي تخاطب المسلمين في أوروبا كافة. 
 ونشأت مؤسسات إسلامية أوروبية متخصصة, إضافة إلى بعض المؤسسات الإسلامية الخيرية التي تمارس نشاطها على المستوى الأوروبي كافة، مما يؤكد الرغبة القوية لتوحيد العمل الإسلامي والدعوى على مستوى القارة، التي تضم اليوم أكثر من 52 مليون مسلم. 
 كما يسعى قادة العمل الإسلامي في أوروبا لتوحيد المسلمين في أوروبا كلها، وهناك جهود تبذل في هذا الصدد، واجتماعات تمت بين قيادات المسلمين في عدد من الدول الأوربية، والمقترح في هذا الشأن هو تكوين مجلس للمسلمين في أوروبا، يتولى توحيد صفوفهم وكلمتهم، ومناقشة قضاياهم، ونشر الإسلام، وتنشيط دعوته من خلال وسائل الإعلام الأوربية، وتقديمه بصورته الحقيقية السمحة إلى الغربيين، ومواجهة الحملات الإعلامية المضادة، والتي تستهدف تشويه هذا الدين الحنيف. 
 ولأن ديننا دين التفاؤل والإيجابيات؛ فمن المعلوم أن الجاليات المسلمة في الغرب تمتاز بحيوية عالية، لا تضاهيها أية طائفة أخرى من الطوائف المسيحية، ويدخل في نطاق الحيوية المقصودة العلاقة القوية للمسلم بدينه عمومًا وارتباطه بشعائره وأطره العامة حتى بالنسبة للذين يتقاعسون عن أداء جميع طقوسه وفرائضه، وكذلك الخصوبة العميقة للتكاثر بين المسلمين، سواء من حيث معدلات الولادة أو من حيث التكاثر بالهجرة، الأمر الذي رفع عدد المسلمين في دول الاتحاد الأوروبي إلى ما يزيد عن العشرة ملايين نسمة، وهو عدد يتوقع له ارتفاعًا كبيرًا في غضون نصف قرن. 
 كما أن الوضع الحالي للمجتمع الغربي يمهد لنشر الإسلام، ليصبح الدين الأول في العالم، فقد تحسنت نظرة الغرب للإسلام منذ قرن، والكثير من الغربيين يدخلون الإسلام بعد أن ماتت الأيديولوجيات الوضعية التي يؤمنون بها، كما أن النصرانية لم تعد دين هذا العصر، والغرب يحتاج إلى حلول جذرية لمشاكله الخلقية والاجتماعية، ولن يجد هذه الحلول إلا في الإسلام. 
 وتؤكد آراء الكثيرين من قادة العمل الإسلامي في أوروبا أن الأقلية الإسلامية في الغرب سوف يكون لها إن شاء الله  دور مشرف ومستقبلي، وسوف تلعب دورًا هامًا في سياسات أوروبا كلها، ومستقبل الإسلام في الغرب مرتهن بمدى استيعاب الأقليات المسلمة لظروف المرحلة الراهنة، ودفع عملية التطبيع الأوربي العربي, ويجب أن تستوعب الدول الإسلامية هذا الوجود الإسلامي في الغرب، وتدعمه وتسانده. 
 والنهوض بالأقليات المسلمة لا بد أن يبدأ من داخل هذه الأقليات، التي يجب أن تنظم صفوفها، وتوحد كلمتها، وتعمل على تقوية نفسها، والمشاركة في صنع القرار داخل الدولة التي تعيش فيها، وذلك باستغلال الظروف المحيطة بها بذكاء، كما فعلت الأقلية اليهودية في الغرب وأمريكا، فإذا كنت منظمًا وذكيًا وتخطط تستطيع أن تحول مركز ضعفك إلى مركز قوة, ويجب على العالم الإسلامي دعم هذه الأقليات والدفاع عن حقوقها؛ لتقف في وجه التحديات التي تواجهها. 
 فالدين الإسلامي دين واحد للجميع, وإذا أردنا التطور والتقدم فعلينا أن نتلاحم وننسى أحقادنا الداخلية، متعاونين مع المؤسسات الحكومية لخلق مناهج نستطيع أن نبني بها جالية إسلامية متآخية, والفرصة متاحة أمام الإسلام اليوم ليصبح الديانة الأولى للقرن الجديد في العالم كله، لكن هذه الفرصة تظل قابلة للضياع إذا لم نضطلع نحن المسلمون بوضع الأساس القوي لعمل تعاوني مخلص بين علماء الإسلام، مهمته إحداث تغيرات رئيسة في المواقف والمداخل تُبنى على أساس عقدي، وتجعل الحركة الإسلامية أكثر حيوية، وتزيل الصدأ الذي علا الدعوة الإسلامية من خارجها، وبذلك يستعيد الإسلام مكانته الأولى في العالم كله.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون خلف الأسوار...في أسبانيا[4]    
مفكرة الإسلام : اليوم نطرق أبواب أحد معاقل الإسلام في عصوره الزاهرة في الماضي؛ لندخل ونتفقد أحوال المسلمين المعتقلين خلف الأسوار هناك بالقرب من قصر الحمراء وقرطبة و غرناطة في الأندلس سابقًا, وأسبانيا حاليًا. 
·                    مملكة أسبانيا. 
·                    رئيس الدولة: الملك خوان كارلوس دي بوربون. 
·                    رئيس الحكومة: خوسيه رودريجيز ثاباتيرو. 
·                    العاصمة: مدريد 
·                    عدد السكان: 39.9 مليون نسمة. 
·                    اللغات الرسمية: الأسبانية القشتالية، الكتالانية، الباسكية والغالسية. 
·                    الديانة: حوالي 94% من السكان هم مسيحيون كاثوليك ويشكل البروتستانت والمسلمين أقلية دينية في إسبانيا. 
·                    عقوبة الإعدام: ملغاة بالنسبة لجميع الجرائم. 
أسبانيا ماضٍ عريقٍ وحاضر ينتظر المزيد، فهي والبرتغال كانتا أرض الأندلس وشريان الإسلام في قلب القارة الأوربية على امتداد ثمانية قرون، حضارة نهلت من قطوفها البشرية، ولا تزال إسهاماتها واضحة في نهضة أوروبا، وآثارها الإسلامية لم تزل شاهدة على الحضارة الإسلامية، التي عمرت تلك البلاد لقرون عديدة. 
والمفردات والأسماء العربية لا تخطئها الأذن في كافة المدن الأسبانية، فهي من أنكى الجراح في قلب تاريخ الأمة الإسلامية، ولهذا فرغم حسرات المسلمين على الفقدان والخسران وزفرات الضياع ولوعة الحرمان من تلك البقعة، التي طالما أضاءت بنور الإسلام، إلا أن هذا الفردوس ظلّ حيًّا باقيًا؛ لأنه شعَّ ولا يزال على العالم في كثير من الأصعدة من علم و فنًّ و فكر. 
ولكن الوجه الآخر من الحقيقة الأندلسية أن الوجود البشري الإسلامي قد انعدم من أرض الأندلس بسبب سياسة الاستئصال الإسبانية المتعصبة، التي بلغت ذروتها بالطرد الجائر للمسلمين فيما بين سنتي 1609م إلى1614م. 
هكذا وطبقًا للتاريخ الرسمي لم يبق بالأراضي الأسبانية مسلم واحد بعد سنة 1614م، باستثناء الرعايا المغاربة المسلمين سكان مدينتي سبتة و مليلة، اللتين دخلتا تحت الاحتلال الأسباني منذ حوالي أربعة قرون، الأولى في سنة1580م والثانية في1556م. 
كما كان لخروج المسلمين من الأندلس تاريخ، فإن للعودة أيضًا تاريخها، ففي منتصف السبعينيات من القرن العشرين كانت أزمة البترول العالمية، والتي كان من نتائجها بطء النمو الاقتصادي لدول شمال ووسط أوربا، مما أجبر حكومات هذه الدول مثل ألمانيا وهولندا وفرنسا على غلق حدودها أمام تيار الهجرة الاقتصادية القادم من العالم الثالث والعالم الإسلامي، و مع ذلك لم تتوقف الهجرة، وأنّى لها أن تتوقف؟ فثمة أزمة اقتصادية طاحنة كانت تعصف بدول العالم الثالث منذ أوائل السبعينيات وطوال حقبة الثمانينيات، بالإضافة إلى زيادة سكانية كانت تضغط على الشباب العاطل أو المحبط للبحث عن الرزق في أراضي أخرى, وكذلك فهناك أيضًا هجرة سياسية من جراء الحروب و الاضطرابات والنزاعات السياسية؛ مثل الثورة الإسلامية في إبران عام1979، وأحداث لبنان في الثمانينيات، وحربي الخليج الأولى والثانية، وأحداث الجزائر في التسعينيات.  
بيد أن الجديد أن تيار الهجرة في مجمله غيَّر وجهته إلى بلدان أوربية أخرى، كانت حتى منتصف السبعينيات مناطق طرد، بالتحديد إلى جنوب أوروبا، وعلى وجه الدقة إلى إيطاليا وأسبانيا؛ لأن هاتين الدولتين منذ منتصف السبعينيات وخلال الثمانينيات شهدتا نموًا اقتصاديًا مرتفعًا، مما حوَّلهما إلى دولتين جاذبتين للمهاجرين، وخاصة من الدول الإسلامية المجاورة، لاسيما من بلاد المغرب العربي، و يشكِّل المغاربة الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين المهاجرين في أسبانيا، وإلى جانبهم توجد أعداد أخرى من شمال إفريقيا والشرق الأوسط ومناطق أخرى, وهؤلاء المسلمون -خاصة المغاربة- موزَّعون في غالبية الولايات الأسبانية، ولكنهم يتركزون أكثر في مقاطعات مدريد و قطاَلونيا و أندلوثيـَّا. 
وقد وقعت حوادث عنصرية متفرقة هنا وهناك في بعض المدن الأسبانية أنَّى وجدت الجالية الإسلامية بكثافة، وتمثلت في الاعتداء على بعض المسلمين من النساء المحجبات، والمحلات التجارية الإسلامية [محلات اللحوم الشرعية، المخابز، المطاعم العربية، وبعض محلات بيع الأغذية]، والمساجد، والمراكز الإسلامية، وزادت شدتها بعد أحداث سبتمبر 2001م، وتنامي التيار النازي الشبابي الذي يمثله جماعات 'السكين هايد'، وكانت الحجة التي ترفعها هذه الأقلية المناوئة للوجود الإسلامي في أسبانيا أنهم لا يفضِّلون إقامة علاقة مع الأجانب وخاصة المسلمين منهم، حتى لا تمتزج الدماء العربية والإسلامية بدمائهم الأسبانية المسيحية الخالصة، وحتى لا يتكرر مسلسل أو سيناريو فتح الأندلس على أيدي أحفاد طارق بن زياد وموسى بن نصير، ويعتقدون أن على الأقليات الإسلامية أن تتكيف مع العادات والقيم النصرانية الأسبانية المتوارثة منذ قرون.  
 وقد عملت الحكومة الأسبانية على التقليل من هذه الحوادث 'المتفرقة'، وحاولت طمأنة الجالية الإسلامية ببعض المبادرات الميدانية التي تخدم الهدوء والسكينة، فعقدت وزارة الداخلية اجتماعات مع المؤسسات الإسلامية لتفادي آثار هذه الحوادث، والعمل سويًا للحفاظ على التماسك الاجتماعي بين جميع أبناء هذا الوطن، وقد أخذت هذه الحوادث حيزًا مهمًا في الإعلام الأسباني، الذي غالبًا ما يندد بهذه التجاوزات.  
و هكذا يعيش الكثير من أفراد الجالية المسلمة في ظروف غير طبيعية بسبب افتقار الكثير منهم لوثائق الإقامة القانونية في البلاد، وخوف صليبي أسبانيا من وجودهم مما يشعرهم بعدم الأمان والاستقرار. 
وقد سجلت التقارير الصحفية اعتمادًا على إحصاءات الشرطة والهيئات الاجتماعية البلدية أن نسبة الإجرام في الوسط الإسلامي المهاجر في تصاعد خطير، وأن السجون والإحداثيات الأسبانية بدأت تسجل مستويات عالية من المتورطين في قضايا الإجرام، وخاصة تجارة المخدرات واستهلاكها، والسرقات الموصوفة، وتكوين جمعيات الأشرار، إضافة إلى تزوير الوثائق والجوازات وتصاريح الدخول والتأشيرات، وتفكيك الخلايا المتورطة في قضايا ما يسمى بمكافحة الإرهاب، هذا بحسب زعمهم والله أعلم.  
وحسب آخر التقارير الذي أصدرته لجنة الشئون الدينية بوزارة العدل الأسبانية عام 2004م، فإن عدد المسلمين في أسبانيا يتراوح بين 600 ألف إلى قرابة المليون شخص, يقبع منهم خلف القضبان الأسبانية نحو 8 آلاف سجين، يشكلون أكثر من 70% من المجموع العام للسجناء الأجانب في أسبانيا بحسب الإحصاءات الرسمية، وهم من نعنى بالحديث عن أحوالهم في موضوعنا اليوم.  
وقد انتقدت 'المحكمة الأوروبية لحقوق الإنسان' إسبانيا لعدم إجراء تحقيقات وافية على وجه السرعة في شكاوى التعذيب وسوء المعاملة، حيث كان هناك عدد كبير من ادعاءات التعذيب وسوء المعاملة في أقسام الشرطة وكذلك في المعتقلات، والتي يعود كثير منها لأسباب عنصرية، وترددت أنباء عن زيادة ملحوظة في سوء المعاملة ووقوع هجمات لأسباب عنصرية في حق الأقليات ومنها المسلمة، وتعرض الكثير من المسلمين للإيذاء بوصفهم 'إرهابيين'. 
وشهد عدد المسلمين في السجون الأسبانية ارتفاعًا كبيرًا خلال العقد الماضي، وغالبيتهم من المهاجرين غير الشرعيين، الذين اعتقلوا بالإضافة إلى عشرات المسلمين الذين اعتقلوا عقب تفجيرات قطارات مدريد في مارس 2004م، والتي اتهمت السلطات خلية تابعة 'للقاعدة' بتدبيرها.  
وقد أفادت التقارير الواردة في هذا الشأن أنه على مدار العام أُلقي القبض على أكثر من 100 مسلم، فيما يتصل بعديد من التحقيقات القضائية في التفجيرات، وما زُعم عن الإعداد لجرائم أخرى. 
وقد وردت أنباء عن حدوث وفيات ناجمة عن العنف وأعمال تعذيب وإساءة معاملة في عديد من السجون، التي يعاني كثير منها من الاكتظاظ الشديد وخاصة بين المسلمين، فقد تصل نسبة الاكتظاظ في هذه السجون إلى نحو 200%، وأُجريت تحقيقات قضائية في عدة شكاوى بخصوص ضلوع موظفين بالسجون في ارتكاب أعمال وحشية ضد السجناء، وقد تعرض أكثر من 70 سجينًا بإقليم قطالونيا ذو الغالبية المسلمة لمعاملة سيئة على أيدي الحراس.  
وورد أن اثنين من الضباط ضربا مواطنا مغربيًا إلى أن فقد الوعي، ثم ضربه الطبيب ثانية وقال ممثل الادعاء: إن هذا المواطن تعرض للتبول عليه ووُجهت إليه شتائم عنصرية ووُصف بأنه 'إرهابي'. 
و أثبتت المحكمة الإقليمية في غيرونا أن مواطنًا مغربيًا أيضا يدعى 'إدريس الزريدي' قد تعرض 'بلا أدنى شك' للتعذيب ولإيذاء عنصري في مركز شرطة روسيس بقطالونيا, ولكن ما يدعو للعجب أن المحكمة برأت 14 من ضباط شرطة قطالونيا لأنها لم تستطع تحديد هوية الضباط الضالعين في الأمر، كما قررت أن التعذيب الذي وقع عليه كان على الأرجح تعذيبًا 'خفيف الشدة'، اتخذ شكل الدفع والهز بعنف بعد ساعات من إصابة إدريس بكسور في الضلوع، وأفادت الأنباء بأن وزير الداخلية في قطالونيا أبدى دهشته من الحكم، وطلب من المحكمة العليا إعادة النظر فيه. 
وقدم 'مقرر الأمم المتحدة الخاص المعني بالتعذيب' تقريرًا عن زيارة قام بها لأسبانيا في عام 2003م لدراسة ضمانات حماية المعتقلين في سياق إجراءات 'مكافحة الإرهاب', ومن التفاصيل الواقعية الدقيقة التي حصل عليها بخصوص عدد من الادعاءات أوصى بأنه يجب على الحكومة وضع خطة شاملة لمنع التعذيب والتصدي له، ووضع حد لممارسة الاحتجاز بمعزل عن العالم الخارجي, وظلت الحكومة السابقة التي أنكرت بقوة ما خلُص إليه التقرير ترفض وضع ضمانات للمحتجزين بمعزل عن العالم الخارجي حتى وقت قريب. 
وبما أننا بصدد الحديث عن السجناء المسلمين فقد بدأت السلطات الأسبانية منذ أوائل عام 2005م بتطبيق قانون جديد أعدته وزارتا الداخلية والعدل، يقضي بمنح الأقليات داخل السجون نفس الحقوق التي يتمتع بها الكاثوليك الذين يمثلون الغالبية العظمى من السكان وتصل نسبتهم إلى حوالي 94%, ومن هذه الحقوق المساواة في المعاملة, والسماح لهم بإنشاء زوايا ودور عبادة للمسلمين داخل السجون، كما يسمح للكاثوليك بأن تقيم لهم الكنيسة قداس صلاة كل يوم أحد، إضافة إلى أيام الأعياد.  
إلا أن وسائل الإعلام الأسبانية نشرت في حينها أن القانون يشترط لإنشاء مراكز العبادة داخل السجون أن يطلب 10 سجناء على الأقل ذلك, كما أعلنت عزم السلطات فرض رقابة مشددة على هذه الزوايا والقائمين عليها من الأئمة والوعاظ، بدعوى منع انتشار أي أفكار متطرفة فيها.  
وبالفعل فإن الهيئة القضائية الأسبانية التي أبدت تخوفها من سيطرة من وصفتهم بالمتطرفين على تلك الزوايا ومراكز العبادة، دعت في مذكرة أرسلتها لإدارة السجون إلى 'الحذر الشديد' في اختيار الأشخاص الذين سيصبحون مسؤولين عن إمامة الصلاة وتقديم الدروس والنصائح الدينية والأخلاقية للسجناء، متعللة بمنع انتشار أي أفكار متطرفة, كما قامت السلطات الأسبانية بتحديد مهام وأنشطة مراكز العبادة داخل السجون بالتفصيل، وقالت إنها: 'تتمثل في إقامة الشعائر الدينية والتثقيف والتوعية والتكوين والاستشارة الدينية والأخلاقية'، إضافة إلى مهام أخرى في حالة حدوث وفيات بين السجناء أو طوارئ أخرى، وشددت على أن الأئمة الذين سيقيمون الشعائر في هذه الزوايا سيخضعون 'لرقابة مشددة'. 
ولكن رغم كل التشديدات السابقة فإنه يحسب لهذا القانون -الذي جاء ثمرة تعاون بين جمعيات وهيئات إسلامية والحكومة الأسبانية- أنه سمح للمسلمين في السجون الأسبانية بأداء شعائرهم الدينية في ظروف أفضل، إضافة إلى سجناء من أصحاب معتقدات أخرى، مثل البوذيين واليهود على الرغم من قلتهم في السجون الأسبانية,كما قامت إدارات عدد من السجون الأسبانية التي تضم عدد كبير من المعتقلين المسلمين بتعديل أوقات تقديم الأكل وتخصيص أماكن استثنائية للصلاة وقراءة القرآن خلال شهر رمضان، وكان هذا لأول مرة عام 1425هـ,حيث أن أوائل هذا العام شهدت مشاحنات و اشتباكات وقعت بين السجناء المسلمين وبين عدد من السجناء الآخرين، بسبب عدم وجود أماكن خاصة للصلاة، وخاصة خلال شهر رمضان بسبب عدم احترام بعض السجناء لفترة الصيام.  
وقد أبدت الهيئة الإسلامية المتحدث الرسمي باسم المسلمين أمام الحكومة الأسبانية ترحيبًا مشوبًا ببعض التحفظات على الجزء المنوط بفرض رقابة مشددة على الأئمة الذين سيتولون مهمة الإرشاد داخل السجون, ورغم ذلك اعتبرت هذا القانون إيجابيًا وضروريًا، ويحفظ للأقلية المسلمة في أسبانيا حقوقها, كما اعتبرته إحدى خطوات الاتفاق الذي أبرمته الهيئة مع الحكومة الأسبانية عام 1992م، والذي يقضي بمنح حقوق للمسلمين داخل السجون.  
وهكذا استطاع المسلمين في أسبانيا تسجيل أحد الأهداف الهامة في سجل الحقوق، التي يحاولون جاهدين استعادتها في تلك الديار الغالية، وفقهم الله وسائر المستضعفين من أمة الإسلام في شتى بقاع الأرض إلى ما فيه خيري الدنيا والآخرة، وإلى اللقاء في قضية أخرى إن شاء الله. 
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون خلف الأسوار.......... الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية   
مفكرة الإسلام: في هذه الحلقة، وفي سياق حديثنا عن المسلمين خلف الأسوار, نقوم اليوم بتسليط الضوء على المسلمين القابعين خلف القضبان في السجون الأمريكية, ولمعرفة حجم مشكلة السجون في الولايات المتحدة يجدر بنا أن نشير إلى أن الولايات المتحدة تشكل 5% فقط من سكان العالم، لكن لديها 25% من سجناء العالم. 
وتأوي السجون الأمريكية خلف أسوارها ما يقرب من 2.3 مليون شخص حاليًا، وهي النسبة الأعلى لعدد المساجين مقارنة بعدد السكان في كل دول العالم، ويمثل هذا الرقم مؤشرًا خطيرًا لكونه يعكس حقيقة أن هذه النسبة العالية من السجناء تزايدت على مدى العقود الثلاثة الماضية فقط، ففي عام 1972 كانت النسبة 160 سجينًا فقط مقابل كل 100 ألف مواطن، إلا أن هذه النسبة تبلغ الآن ما يقرب من 790 لكل 100 ألف نسمة. 
ويعتقد أن ذلك النمو الكبير في عدد المسجونين بالولايات المتحدة يرجع إلي تبني كلا الحزبين الجمهوري والديمقراطي سياسات متشددة جدًا مع مقترفي الجرائم، دون النظر إلى حجم تلك الجرائم, وقد أدت هذه السياسات إلى زيادة نسبة المسجونين منذ السبعينات بنسبة 400%. 
وما يدعو للتعجب أن يصبح الإسلام جزءًا هامًا من ثقافة السجون الأمريكية في العقود الثلاثة الأخيرة، وتبلغ نسبة المساجين المسلمين في السجون الفيدرالية نسبة 6% من إجمالي 150 ألف سجين، هذا على الرغم من أن عدد المسلمين في الولايات المتحدة لا يتجاوز 2.5% من إجمالي عدد السكان. 
وتزيد نسبة المسلمين في بعض الولايات، ففي ولايتي نيويورك وبنسلفانيا تبلغ نسبة المسلمين 18% في السجون الفيدرالية, وفي سجن جزيرة ريكرس بولاية نيويورك المخصص لأخطر المجرمين تبلغ نسبة المساجين المسلمين 25% من إجمالي المساجين, أما في سجون الولايات المختلفة فلا توجد بيانات عن أعداد المساجين المسلمين فيها. 
 ورغم وجود خلاف كبير حول إجمالي عدد المسلمين في السجون الأمريكية، فإنه يوجد اتفاق عام على أن نسبة المسجونين من المسلمين إذا ما قورنت بعددهم الكلي فإنها تفوق بصورة كبيرة نسبة المسجونين من أي ديانة أخرى إلى عدد معتنقي هذه الديانة. 
ولم تثبت أية بيانات دقيقة لدى منظمات المسلمين الأمريكيين عن المسلمين في السجون الأمريكية، وتحاول بعض هذه المنظمات رصد ما قد يتعرض له المسلمون من حالات تفرقة أو سوء معاملة بسبب الدين, وقد سجل مجلس العلاقات الأمريكية الإسلامية منظمة 'كير' في أحد تقاريره السنوية ما يقرب من 1522 حالة انتهاك لحقوق المسلمين في السجون الأمريكية.  
وتتهم إدارة السجون الأمريكية على المستوي الفيدرالي ومستوى الولايات بأن الأساليب السيئة التي تنتهجها تلك  الإدارة تؤدي إلى نمو ظاهرة العنف والوحشية والتطرف لدى المسجونين، وغالبًا ما تنتج عصابات عنيفة تقوم على أسس عنصرية ومتطرفة. 
 والسجناء الضعفاء يتعرضون لسوء المعاملة والاعتداءات الجنسية، لذا يتجمع المسجونين مع بعضهم البعض تحت ستار ديني أو لغوي أو اجتماعي أو إقليمي داخل السجون، من أجل الحصول على مميزات عضوية إحدى الجماعات، وما يوفره هذا من أمان وحماية وشعور بالانتماء.  
ولأن الإسلام ليس له سلطة أو مؤسسة مركزية تدير شؤونه لا في الولايات المتحدة، ولا في سجونها؛ يتم الاستعانة بمسلمين من كل ولاية لتقديم خدمات دينية، مثل الوعظ والإصلاح وإمامة الصلاة في بعض الأحيان, دون أدنى اهتمام من إدارات السجون بمؤهلات هؤلاء الوعاظ وصلاحيتهم للقيام بهذا الدور. 
وذكر مدير المباحث الفيدرالية للجنة الاستخبارات بمجلس الشيوخ أن :'السجون تستمر في كونها حقولًا خصبة لخلق وتجنيد إرهابيين خلال فترات الاعتقال، أو باستغلال الظروف السيئة الاجتماعية والاقتصادية التي يعانون منها بعد قضاء فترات العقوبة وخروجهم من السجون'، هذا وينتاب الجهات الأمنية الأمريكية حالة تخوف شديدة من تجنيد مسلحين ممن اعتنقوا الإسلام داخل السجون الأمريكية.  
لذلك فإن المباحث تجعل من أئمة مساجد السجون الأمريكية عيونًا لها, بل وتطلب منهم تقارير عمن يشتبه في انتهاجهم لسلوكيات متطرفة على حد زعمهم.  
ولأننا دائمًا لا نحب أن نظهر الجانب المظلم فقط من أي قضية نتناولها فلابد أن نبين الجانب المشرق أيضًا تيمنًا بما دعانا إليه ديننا الحنيف من تبني التفاؤل في شتى مناحي حياتنا, لذلك تحتم علينا أن نشير إلى أن رغم سوء المعاملة التي يتعرض لها المسجونين في أمريكا بصفة عامة، والمسلمين بصفة خاصة؛ إلا أن الإسلام ينتشر بصورة كبيرة بين من يقضون فترات في السجون الأمريكية، بنسبة تصل إلى أكثر من مثيلاتها خارج هذه السجون, وكان لما توفره تعاليم الإسلام العظيم من السماحة والخلق الرفيع بصفة عامة، والمساواة بين البشر بصفة خاصة دور كبير في جذب الأمريكيين الأفارقة  بصورة أكبر من غيرهم لاتخاذ الإسلام دينًا لهم.  
ويري العديد من الأمريكيين الأفارقة أن المسيحية استغلت من قبل الجنس الأبيض ضد السود بصورة لا تغيب عنها التفرقة الواضحة في الولايات المتحدة, وقد ازداد اعتناق الأفارقة السود للإسلام في السبعينات، وذلك على الرغم من تبنيهم مواقف متطرفة ضد الحكومة الأمريكية, ومع مرور الوقت طورت صورة مختلفة عن الإسلام التقليدي. 
بل وأصبح الإسلام خلال العقود الثلاثة أحد الألوية الهامة التي يتجمع تحتها أعداد كبيرة من المسجونين, لذلك تمثل هذه القضية عقبة كئود فيما يتعلق بانتشار الإسلام في الولايات المتحدة، واندماج الجالية الإسلامية مع بقية فئات المجتمع الأمريكي. 
لذلك تقوم منظمات صغيرة مثل 'التجمع الإسلامي في أمريكا الشمالية' بإمداد مكتبات السجون بالكتب والمصاحف سعيًا للتعريف بالإسلام، ويدعم هذا التجمع الجهود الفردية لنشر الإسلام بين المساجين؛ لأنهم أكثر فئات المجتمع إقبالًا على الإسلام، وتحتوي معظم مكتبات السجون على نسخ من ترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم وتفسيرها باللغة الإنجليزية، وعدد من الكتب وأشرطة تعليمية تتناول المبادئ العامة والمفصلة التي يحتاجها المسلم الجديد في أمور العقيدة والعبادة والأخلاق والمعاملات، بلغة وأسلوب ميسر، بالإضافة إلى أشرطة فيديو لتعليم الوضوء والصلاة وسائر تعاليم الإسلام، ونأمل أن تساهم المؤسسات والمنظمات والهيئات الإسلامية الدولية في دعم المنظمات الإسلامية المحلية في الاهتمام بشأن ذلك الجزء الجريح من جسد الأمة الإسلامية، والذي يحتاج لتضافر كل الجهود المخلصة للتخفيف من معاناته ورفع الظلم الصليبي عنه.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بورما المنسية جرح لا يندمل   
مفكرة الإسلام: مسلمي بورما قضية تشكل محنة كبيرة، وهي كارثة إنسانية بما تحويه هذه الكلمة من كل المعاني, وجريمة عظيمة في حق المجتمع الدولي الذي يتغنى بالحرية والديمقراطية وحقوق الإنسان، ولا تعتبر إبادة جنس بشري أو فئة معينة داخل بورما شأنًا داخليًا يخص بورما وحدها، بل يستدعي اهتمام وعناية الجميع في العالم؛ لأنه يتعلق بحقوق الإنسان التي لحمايتها أعلنت هيئة الأمم المتحدة وثيقة دولية قبل نصف قرن من الزمان؛ فهؤلاء المستضعفون في بورما من الرجال والنساء و الأطفال يصرخون ويستنصرون بالأمة الإسلامية حكومات وشعوبًا, ويناشدون المسلمين في العالم أن يقفوا بجانب مسلمي بورما  في مواجهة العمليات العدوانية الإجرامية الوحشية، فهيا بنا نشد الرحال تلقاء قارة آسيا لنتفقد أحوال إخواننا المسلمين في بورما.   
   بورما أو'مينامار' حاليًا : أكبر الدول في جنوب شرقي آسيا من حيث المساحة، وتشارك في الحدود بنجلاديش والهند والصين و لاوس وتايلاند, و يقع إقليم أراكان المسلم في جنوب غرب بورما، يحده من الغرب خليج البنغال، ومن الشمال الغربي بنغلادش، وفي شرقه سلسلة جبال هملايا 'جبال أراكان' التي جعلت أراكان منفصلة عن بورما البوذية تمامًا، وأعطتها شكل وحدة جغرافية مستقلة. 
• العاصمة: رانجون 
• المساحة: تقدر المساحة الكلية لمينامار الحالية بأكثر من 261.000ميل ، وتقدر مساحة إقليم أراكان بورما قرابة 20.000ميل مربع. 
• عدد السكان: يبلغ تعداد السكان نحو 55 مليون نسمة, وتشير الإحصائيات الرسمية في ميانمار [بورما] إلى أن نسبة المسلمين في هذا البلد تقل عن 15% من إجمالي عدد السكان، حيث يتراوح عدد المسلمين بين 8 -10مليون نسمة نصفهم في إقليم أراكان بورما ذي الأغلبية المسلمة، حيث تصل نسبة المسلمين فيه إلى أكثر من 70%. 
• الديانة: البوذية الديانة الرسمية وتبلغ نسبتها 89%, المسيحية 4%, الإسلام 4% ويطلق على الأقلية المسلمة في بورما شعب الروهنجيا، وهم ينحدرون من أصول عربية، وفارسية، و ملاوية، ومغولية، و باتانية [ الباتان قوم يقطن أكثرهم في باكستان وأفغانستان والهند ويعرفون أيضًا بالبشتون ],1% عباد الطبيعة,2% ديانات أخرى. 
• المجموعات العرقية: يتكون اتحاد بورما من أعراق  كثيرة جدًا تصل إلى أكثر من 140 عرقية، وأهمها من حيث الكثرة البورمان- وهم الطائفة الحاكمة ـ وشان وكشين وكارين وشين و كايا و ركهاين -الماغ- والمسلمون ويعرفون بالروهينجا، وهم الطائفة الثانية بعد البورمان, ويُعدُّ المسلمون من أفقر الجاليات في ميانمار، وأقلها تعليمًا، ومعلوماتهم عن الإسلام محدودة. 
• اللغة : اللغة الرسمية البورمية, ولغات أخرى خاصة بالأقليات العرقية المختلفة. 
• عدد المساجد في العاصمة: 32 مسجدًا. 
• عدد المساجد والمؤسسات الإسلامية في بورما: جدير بالذكر أن في بورما يوجد أكثر من 2566 مسجدًا، كما توجد أكثر من 5901 مدرسة وجامعة إسلامية، ومنها في أراكان 1538 مسجدًا، و405 مدرسة وجامعة إسلامية.   
دخول الإسلام أراكان: 
يذكر المؤرخون أن الإسلام وصل إلى أراكان في عهد الخليفة العباسي هارون الرشيد -رحمه الله-في القرن السابع الميلادي عن طريق التجار العرب حتى أصبحت دولة مستقلة حكمها [48] ملكًا مسلمًا على التوالي، وذلك لأكثر من ثلاثة قرون ونصف القرن، أي ما بين عامي 1430م - 1784م، وقد تركوا آثارًا إسلامية من مساجد ومدارس وأربطة، منها مسجد بدر المقام في أراكان والمشهور جدًا -ويوجد عدد من المساجد بهذا الاسم في المناطق الساحلية في كل من الهند وبنغلاديش وبورما وتايلاند وماليزيا وغيرها- ومسجد سندي خان الذي بني في عام 1430م وغيرها.  
•وتقول أحد الروايات أن الإسلام دخل إلى بورما عن طريق أراكان في القرن الأول الهجري بواسطة تجار العرب وعلى رأسهم الصحابي الجليل وقاص بن مالك رضي الله عنه، ومجموعة من التابعين وأتباعهم, حيث كان العرب يمارسون مهن التجارة، ولأجلها يسافرون إلى قاصي البلاد ودانيها، وفي يوم من الأيام انكسرت سفينتهم أثناء سفرهم للتجارة في وسط خليج البنغال على مقربة من ساحل أراكان؛ فاضطروا إلى اللجوء إلى جزيرة رحمبي بأراكان, وبعد ذلك توطَّنوا في أراكان وتزوجوا من بنات السكان المحليين، ثم بدأوا بممارسة الدعوة إلى الإسلام فيما بين السكان المحليين، وكان لحسن معاملتهم ودعوتهم أثر كبير في دخول كثير من السكان في الإسلام، وبعد ذلك تردد عليها الدعاة من مختلف مناطق العالم، وازداد عدد المسلمين يومًا بعد يوم، إلى أن استطاع المسلمون تأسيس دولة إسلامية في أراكان منذ عام 1430م بيد سليمان شاه، واستمرت الحكومة الإسلامية فيها لمدة أكثر من ثلاثة قرون ونصف إلى أن هجم عليها البوذيون عام 1784م، وهكذا انتشر الإسلام في جميع مناطق بورما.   
• وقد كان لقيام أول دولة إسلامية في أراكان عام 1420م رواية أيضًا، حيث أن ملك أراكان كان قد هرب إلى ملك البنغال المسلم السلطان ناصر الدين شاه، وذلك في عام 1406م، بعد أن أغار عليه الملك البورمي، واحتل أراضيه وقد اعتنق أراكان الإسلام بعد 24 عامًا، واختار لنفسه اسم سليمان شاه، وأعانه سلطان البنغال على استعادة ملكه لتقوم بذلك أول دولة إسلامية في أراكان امتدت لفترة طويلة بلغت 350 عاما، وكانت أركان دولة حضارية ذات ثقافة إسلامية رفيعة حتى كانت عملاتها المتداولة مضروبة بفضة كتبت عليها [لا إله إلا الله]، وقد حكمها خلال هذه الفترة نحو من 48 ملكًا حتى غزاهم البوذيون في بورما عام 1784م، واحتلوا أراضيهم، وظلوا فيها حتى عام 1824 م، وبعد ذلك احتلت بريطانيا أراكان، وقامت بإضعاف المسلمين هناك في كل المجالات وتقوية البوذيين على حسابهم, وفي عام 1948م نالت بورما الاستقلال، وحاول المسلمون في أراكان الاستقلال إلا أنهم لم يستطيعوا حيث ضمت أراضيهم إلى بورما في وقت انسحاب البريطانيين. 
• هذا و يقول زعماء الجالية المسلمة في العاصمة [رانجون] ويؤكدون: إن الإسلام دخل بورما منذ القرن الأول الهجري على أيدي التجار العرب في حين تقول السلطات إنه دخل قبيل الاحتلال البريطاني للبلاد عام 1824م، ومن هذا المنطلق يتم حرمان كل مسلم لا يستطيع إثبات جذوره في البلاد قبل هذا العام من الجنسية.   
في عام 1784م احتل أراكان الملك البوذي البورمي [بوداباي]، وضم الإقليم إلى بورما؛ خوفًا من انتشار الإسلام في المنطقة، وعاث في الأرض فسادًا؛ إذ دمَّر كثيرًا من الآثار الإسلامية من مساجد ومدارس، وقتل العلماء والدعاة، واستمرَّ البوذيون البورميون في اضطهاد المسلمين ونهب خيراتهم، وتشجيع البوذيين الماغ على ذلك خلال فترة احتلالهم أربعين سنة والتي انتهت بمجيء الاستعمار البريطاني، وفي عام 1824م احتلت بريطانيا بورما، وضمتها إلى حكومة الهند البريطانية الاستعمارية، وظل هذا الاستعمار أكثر من 100 عام.   
وفي عام 1937م جعلت بريطانيا بورما مع أراكان مستعمرة مستقلة عن حكومة الهند البريطانية الاستعمارية، كباقي مستعمراتها في الإمبراطورية، وعُرفت بحكومة بورما البريطانية.   
وفي عام 1942م تعرض المسلمون لمذبحة وحشية كبرى من قِبَل البوذيين الماغ بعد حصولهم على الأسلحة والإمداد من قِبَل البوذيين البورمان والمستعمرين وغيرهم، والتي راح ضحيتها أكثر من 100 ألف مسلم أغلبهم من النساء والشيوخ والأطفال، وشُرِّد أكثر من 500 ألف مسلم إلى خارج الوطن، ومن شدة قسوتها وفظاعتها لا يزال الناس -وخاصة كبار السن- يذكرون مآسيها حتى الآن، ويؤرخون بها، ورجحت بذلك كفة البوذيين الماغ، وفي عام 1947م قبيل استقلال بورما عُقد مؤتمر عام في مدينة بنج لونج للتحضير للاستقلال، ودُعيت إليه جميع الفئات والعرقيات إلا المسلمين الروهينجا لإبعادهم عن سير الأحداث وتقرير مصيرهم.   
وفي عام 1948م منحت بريطانيا الاستقلال لبورما شريطة أن تُمنح لكل العرقيات الاستقلال عنها بعد 10 سنوات إذا رغبت في ذلك، ولكن ما أن حصل البورمان على الاستقلال حتى نقضوا عهودهم، و نكثوا على أعقابهم, إذ استمروا في احتلال أراكان بدون رغبة سكانها من المسلمين الروهينجا والبوذيين الماغ أيضًا، وكانت أول خطتها هي برمنة جميع الشعوب والأقليات التي تعيش في بورما، وفعلًا نجحت في تطبيق خطتها في خلال عدة سنوات, لكنها فشلت تمامًا في حق المسلمين؛ فلا يوجد أحد من المسلمين ارتد عن الإسلام واعتنق الديانة البوذية أو أي دين آخر، وقد أوغر هذا الأمر صدور المعتدين، وقاموا بممارسات بشعة ضد المسلمين.   
وقررت الحكومة البورمية بعد ذلك القضاء على المسلمين، واقتلاع جذور الإسلام من أرض بورما، وذلك بقتل ونهب وتشريد المسلمين ومسخ هويتهم وطمس شعائرهم وتراثهم، وتغيير معالمهم وثقافتهم، ودس السموم في نفوسهم، وما إلى ذلك من الأساليب والبرامج للظلم والعدوان، ومنذ أن استولى الجيش على مقاليد الحكم عام 1962م اشتدت المظالم على المسلمين بطريق أوسع من السابق, حتى أن يد الغدر امتدت للروهنجيين الذي كان لهم الفضل بعد الله سبحانه وتعالى في طرد الاستعمار البريطاني من البلاد, و هكذا تدهورت أوضاعهم، واتجهت الدولة إلى طردهم من الوظائف الحكومية والجيش، وفي عام 1978م شردت بورما أكثر من300 ألف مسلم إلى بنجلاديش, وفي عام 91-1992م شردت بورما حوالي 300 ألف مسلم إلى بنجلاديش مرة أخرى.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

بورما المنسية جرح لا يندمل [2]  
مفكرة الإسلام: نكمل أيها الأحبة ما قد بدأناه من حديث عن مأساة بورما... 
وهكذا كان نزوح المسلمين إلى بنغلاديش ومنها إلى بلاد أخرى مستمر كل يوم.وذلك لأن الحكومة خلقت جو الهجرة, فالوضع الذي يعيشه مسلمو أراكان مأساوي بكل المقاييس، فهم محرومون من أبسط الحقوق الإنسانية، وهناك مئات الآلاف من الأطفال تمشي في ثياب بالية ووجوه شاحبة، وأقدام حافية، وعيون حائرة لما رأوا من مظالم واعتداءات البوذيين و تثقل الأجواء بصرخات الثكالى والأرامل اللائي يبكين بدماء العفة، يخطف رجالهن ويعلقون على جذوع الأشجار بالمسامير حيث تقطع أنوفهم وآذانهم ويفعل بهم الأفاعيل وعشرات المساجد والمدارس تدمر بأيد نجسة مدنسة ولله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد. 
وتتحدث منظمات حقوق الإنسان الدولية عن انتهاكات صارخة يتعرض لها مسلمو الروهينجا بولاية أراكان, إذ يتعرضون للمضايقات وتقييد حرية الحركة، وتُفرض عليهم الأحكام العرفية، وتُدمّر منازلهم، فضلاً عن تقييد حرية العبادة, كما تؤكد المعلومات والوثائق الصادرة عن المنظمات الدولية المعنية بحقوق الإنسان على أن المسلمين في أراكان بورما يتعرضون لصنوف العذاب منذ أكثر من 60 عاماً. 
يُعدّ التطهير العرقي أهم مآسي مسلمي بورما؛ فمنذ أن استولى العسكريون الفاشيون على الحكم في بورما بعد الانقلاب العسكري بواسطة الجنرال [نيوين] المتعصب عام 1962م تعرض مسلمو أراكان لكل أنواع الظلم والاضطهاد من القتل والتهجير والتشريد والتضييق الاقتصادي والثقافي ومصادرة أراضيهم، بل مصادرة مواطنتهم بزعم مشابهتهم للبنجاليين في الدين واللغة والشكل 
يلي التطهير العرقي طمس الهوية والآثار الإسلامية: وذلك بتدمير الآثار الإسلامية من مساجد ومدارس تاريخية، وما بقي يمنع منعاً باتاً من الترميم فضلاً عن إعادة البناء أو بناء أي شيء جديد لـه علاقة بالدين والملة الإسلامية من مساجد ومدارس ومكتبات ودور للأيتام وغيرها، وبعضها تهوي على رؤوس الناس بسبب التقادم ، والمدارس الإسلامية تمنع من التطوير أو الاعتراف الحكومي والاعتراف بشهاداتها أو خريجيها.  
بالإضافة إلى المحاولات المستميتة لبرمنة الثقافة الإسلامية وتذويب المسلمين في المجتمع البوذي البورمي قسراً والتهجير الجماعي من قرى المسلمين وأراضيهم الزراعية- فعلى سبيل المثال قامت السلطات البورمية بإبعاد [128] ألف مسلم إلى حدود بنغلاديش عام 1968م. وفي عام 1974م قام الجيش البورمي بحمل200عائلة في قوارب وألقوا بهم في جزيرة مهجورة، وتركوهم دون طعام وشراب حتى هلكوا جوعاً وعطشا- وتوطين البوذيين فيها في قرى نموذجية تُبنى بأموال وأيدي المسلمين جبراً، أو شق طرق كبيرة أو ثكنات عسكرية دون أي تعويض، ومن يرفض فمصيره الموت في المعتقلات الفاشية التي لا تعرف الرحمة. 
وتسعى السلطات البوذية دائماً لإلغاء حق المواطنة من المسلمين, إذ تم استبدال إثباتاتهم الرسمية القديمة ببطاقات تفيد أنهم ليسوا مواطنين، ومن يرفض فمصيره الموت في المعتقلات وتحت التعذيب أو الهروب خارج البلاد، وهو المطلوب أصلاً, ويعيش قرابة20.000 ألف نسمة في المخيمات التي بنيت بأوراق الشجر والأعواد من قبل الحملات التنصيرية تحت رعاية هيئة الأمم المتحدة.  
كما يعاني مسلمو بورما من العمل القسري لدى الجيش أثناء التنقلات أو بناء ثكنات عسكرية أو شق طرق وغير ذلك من الأعمال الحكومية,و يتم حرمان أبناء المسلمين من مواصلة التعليم في الكليات والجامعات، ومن يذهب للخارج يُطوى قيده من سجلات القرية، ومن ثم يُعتقل عند عودته، ويُرمى به في غياهب السجون.  
وكذلك فإن السلطات تقوم بمنعهم من السفر إلى الخارج حتى لأداء فريضة الحج إلا إلى بنغلاديش ولمدة يسيرة كما لا يسمح للمسلمين  بذبح الأضاحي  إلا بشروط صعبة، ويعتبر السفر إلى عاصمة الدولة رانجون أو أية مدينة أخرى جريمة يعاقب عليها، وكذا عاصمة الإقليم والميناء الوحيد فيه مدينة أكياب، بل يمنع التنقل من قرية إلى أخرى إلا بعد الحصول على تصريح, ولا يسمح لهم باستضافة أحد في بيوتهم ولو كانوا أشقاء أو أقارب إلا بإذن مسبق، وأما المبيت فيمنع منعاً باتاً، ويعتبر جريمة كبرى ربما يعاقب بهدم منزله أو اعتقاله أو طرده من البلاد هو وأسرته. 
ولا يقتصر الأمر عند ذلك، بل يتم فرض عقوبات اقتصادية على مسلمي بورما، مثل الضرائب الباهظة في كل شيء، والغرامات المالية، ومنع بيع المحاصيل إلاّ للعسكر أو من يمثلهم بسعر زهيد لإبقائهم فقراء، أو لإجبارهم على ترك الديار. 
وفي الآونة الأخيرة تكثف تحديد النسل فيما بين المسلمين، حيث أصدرت قرارات عدة، منها قرار ينص على أن 'المرأة المسلمة لا يمكن زواجها إلا بعد أن تبلغ25 سنة من عمرها، بينما لا يسمح للرجل بالزواج إلا بعد مرور 30 سنة من عمره'. ولا يمكن الزواج إلا بعد الحصول على التصريح المكتوب من إدارة قوات الأمن الحدودية، ولا تسمح بالزواج إلا بعد تقديم الرشوة بمبلغ كبير يرضيها، والذي لا يقدر الجميع على تسديده. كما أنها لا تسمح في سنة كاملة لأكثر من عشرين أسرة بالزواج في القرية التي تتكون من2000 أسرة على أقل تقدير, فإذا خالف أحد هذا القرار الذي يدعو للحسرة والألم فعقوبته تفكيك الزواج والاعتقال لمدة ستة اشهر وغرامة 500.000 كيات بورمي. 
ومنها: قرار يهز مشاعر المسلمين ويهدد كيانهم ووجودهم، والذي لا يوجد له نظير في تاريخ الإنسانية. فهذا القرار المجحف ينص على 'إحضار المرأة المسلمة الحامل إلى قاعدة إدارة قوات الأمن الحدودية لأخذ صورتها الملونة كاشفة بطنها بعد مرور كل شهر حتى تضع حملها، وفي كل مرة لا بد من دفع الرسوم بمبلغ كبير' وذلك للتأكد – كما تزعم السلطة - على سلامة الجنين، ولتسهيل إحصائية لكل مولود بعد الولادة. ولكن لسان الواقع يلح بأن الهدف من إصدار هذا القرار المرير هو الاستهتار بمشاعر المسلمين، وتأكيدهم على أنه ليس لهم أي حق للعيش في أراكان بأمن وسلام. 
  و أصدرت السلطة قراراً يقتضي بأن العاملين والموظفين في الحكومة لا يسمح لهم بإطلاق لحاهم وارتداء الزي الإسلامي في الدوائر الرسمية وكل من لا يمتثل لهذا الأمر يفصل من الوظيفة. وفعلا تم العمل بهذا القرار، وأعفي المسلمون من العديد من الوظائف, و الأدهى والأمر من ذلك انتهاك حرمات النساء وإجبارهن على خلع الحجاب. 
 أما التمييز العنصري فحدث عنه ولا حرج فلا يسمح للمسلمين بتكوين أحزاب سياسية ولا جمعيات إسلامية ولا إغاثية، بل ولا حتى يسمح للهيئات الدولية العالمية الإسلامية بالعمل في أراكان. 
وهذه الأسباب غيض من فيض والتي أدت إلى تهجير المسلمين من أراكان بورما حفاظاً على دينهم وعقيدتهم وصوناً لأعراضهم وكرامتهم, وهذا يبين لنا بجلاء المخطط البوذي البورمي لإخلاء إقليم أراكان من المسلمين بطردهم منه أو إفقارهم وإبقائهم ضعفاء لا حيلة لهم ولا قوة، ولاستخدامهم كعبيد وخدم لهم. 
ولجعل المستقبل أفضل ولصالح المسلمين ـ وإن كان أمر المستقبل بيد الله إلا أننا أمرنا بالسعي ـ يمكن العمل على مراحل عدة: 
المرحلة الأولى: المطالبة بالمساواة في الحقوق العامة كغيرهم من المواطنين، وتنشيط القضية و تفعيلها من ناحية السياسة الداخلية والدولية حتى يتمكن المسلمون من الحصول على حقوقهم، ويحصلون على التمثيل في البرلمان والحكومات المحلية وغير ذلك، وبذلك تقوى مواقفهم. 
المرحلة الثانية: المطالبة بتنفيذ رغبة الشعب الأراكاني في تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية على الإقليم، بكونهم الأغلبية في الإقليم، والإعداد لهذه المرحلة من الناحية الشرعية والدستورية، وتتبعها مراحل أخرى حتى يحصلوا على الاستقلال بإذن الله. 
وأخيراً فمن الواجب على كل الحكومات والشعوب الإسلامية التخلي عن مواقفها السلبية المستكينة و الوقوف  بحزم أمام الأفعال الفظة التي تمارسها الحكومة البورمية البوذية الحاقدة ضد مسلمي بورما. وأن يمارسوا كافة الأساليب السياسية والدبلوماسية والاقتصادية لحماية مسلمي بورما من بطش السلطة العسكرية البوذية. وهم ينادون ربهم: [رَبنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَلْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيّاً وَاجْعَلْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ نَصِيراً] فهل من ناصر ينصرهم؟.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الصليبية 'البوشينية' الجديدة في أوروبا: ألمانيا نموذجاً  
محمود سلطان   
فولفجانج هوبر ليس شخصية عادية في ألمانيا الديمقراطية التي تنتمي إلى العالم الحر والمتحضر، وإنما قيادة دينية مسيحية كبيرة، فهو يرأس "مجلس الكنيسة البروستانتية" في ألمانيا، وهذا المجلس يتمتع بمكانة اعتبارية مؤثرة، إذ إنه يمثل 26 مليون مسيحي ألماني، أي أن ما يقوله لا يمثل رأيه الشخصي وإنما يمثل تياراً واتجاهاً عاماً داخل المجتمع الألماني. 
وصف هوبر في حوار له نشر في عدد الأسبوع الماضي من مجلة "فوكوس" مسلمي ألمانيا بـ"الضيوف المخيفون"، وانتقى الصحفي المحاور له كل ما من شأنه إخراج ضغينة الزعيم المسيحي البروستانتي تجاه الإسلام والمسلمين مثل رأيه في الآية الرابعة والثلاثين من سورة النساء والتي تتضمن "ضرب الزوجة الناشز"، ولأن المحاور جاهل بالإسلام، ولا يبتغي من سؤاله غير الإثارة والتهييج، ولأن هوبر لا يقل جهلاً عن محاوره، بل ويزيد على جهله حقده وكراهيته للإسلام؛ فإنه تكلم باستعلاء وعنجهية وعنصرية بالغة الاستفزاز، بل إنه لم يراع الأدب واللياقة وهو يتحدث عن الإله الذي يعبده أكثر من مليار مسلم على وجه الأرض، ولا على قدسية كتابه العزيز، بل دعا إلى ضرورة تغييره، معتقداً أن القرآن شأنه شأن إنجيل زعيمه الروحي "مارتن لوثر" الذي ألف إنجيلاً خاصاً بالبروستانتية اعتبره المؤرخون القدامى والجدد إٍحياء لليهودية داخل العالم المسيحي.  
فرداً على سؤال للمجلة عن الآية المشار إليها من سورة النساء قال هوبر: "إنها لضرورة ملحة أن تحدث عملية تغيير في الإسلام تتعلق بأصوله، ولكن عندي انطباع أن الرأي السائد لا يسمح بتوجيه انتقادات موضوعية لأقوال القرآن". 
وأعرب الزعيم المسيحي البروتستانتي الذي يمثل 26 مليون مسيحي ألماني عن رفضه لأن تتحول الكنائس غير المستخدمة والمعروضة للبيع إلى مساجد، "لأن ذلك سيعطي انطباعاً بأن الفرق بين الإسلام والمسيحية ضئيل، وأن المسيحيين والمسلمين يصلون لنفس الإله، ولكننا نحن المسيحيون لا نجد مبرراً لنقول إننا نعبد نفس إله المسلمين".  
وإذا كان هذا الكلام قد يعتبره البعض طبيعياً لرجل دين ينحاز بطبيعته إلى فكرة "التميز الديني"، فما بالنا بكلام مشابه لقيادة علمانية ألمانية شغلت من قبل أعلى منصب سياسي في برلين وهو المستشار الألماني السابق "هيلمون شميدت"، والذي ينتمي إلى الحزب الديمقراطي الاشتراكي الحاكم، إذ قال في تصريحات أدلى بها لصحيفة "هامبورجرآبند بلات" المسائية: إن بلاده ارتكبت خطأ عندما استقدمت في ستينات القرن الماضي أيد عاملة من دول إسلامية، "لأن الديمقراطية لا تنسجم مع المجتمع متعدد الثقافات"، وهي تصريحات لاقت من قبل بعض المنصفين الألمان - و"قليل ما هم" - ردود فعل عنيفة، حتى داخل أعضاء من داخل حزبه الاشتراكي الديمقراطي، لأنها تنكر فضل هؤلاء العمال على "المعجزة الاقتصادية الألمانية" كما صرح سياسيون واقتصاديون ألمان. 
وهي تصريحات أهديها لدعاة الحداثة والتنوير العربية من الذين يقدمون التحيات، ويقيمون الصلوات "طرفي النهار وزلفاً من الليل" للنموذج الديمقراطي الغربي للتعايش بين الثقافات المتعددة، باعتباره النموذج الأكثر تسامحاً لهذا التنوع والتعدد. 
أئمة المساجد التابعة للدولة التركية في ألمانيا استشعرت الخطورة، وقدمت مبادرة طيبة للبرلمان المحلي لولاية "شمال الراين واستفاليا" عندما كان يناقش الأخير قضايا حول الإسلام؛ تقترح فيها صيغة للتعايش مستوحاة من الوحي القرآني و"ثقافة البر والقسط" مع المخالفين دينياً سميت "إسلام ألماني"، وهو مصطلح يختزل الكثير من التفاصيل، ولعله يوحي بالرغبة في الانتظام السلمي والطوعي داخل النسيج الاجتماعي الألماني، وعدم الصدام معه، غير أن مفوض حكومة الولاية لشؤون الأجانب "كلاوس ليفرنجهاوزن" رفض المبادرة، واستخدم لغة ومفردات غبية واصفاً إياها بأنه "طلب نازي"!!  
المستشار الألماني الحالي أصيب بالذعر من "العنصرية الدينية" الألمانية التي بلغت حد الهوس، وبات يشعر بخطورة تحريك المشاعر الصليبية التي أججها الرئيس الأمريكي جورج بوش، وتحدث الرجل وبصراحة شديدة أمام البرلمان "بوندستاج" عن مخاوفه مما سماه "إعلان حرب صليبية في الداخل والخارج"، في إشارة منه إلى محاولات المعارضة المسيحية الديمقراطية الربط بين رفضها لانضمام تركيا إلى الإتحاد الأوربي وانتماء الأولى للإسلام.  
ويبدو أن بعض العقلاء كان شديد الوعي بخطورة هذا الحشد السياسي والإعلامي والنخبوي تحت راية "الصليبية البوشية" الجديدة في ألمانيا، إذ انضم إلى المستشار الألماني الحالي "جيرهارد شرويدر" رئيسة الكتلة البرلمانية لحزب الخضر الشريك الصغير في حكومة شرويدر "كريستا زاجر" عندما انتقدت بشدة لجوء بعض السياسيين لاستخدام "أسلوب غير مناسب" على الإطلاق في الحديث عن المسلمين في ألمانيا، رافضة "أن ينزلق أحد أرجلنا للمشاركة في هستيريا من حرب دينية عالمية". 
وبالمناسبة فإن بوش الذي أيقظ هذا الهوس الديني العنصري في العالم الغربي كان جاداً في "صليبيته"، ولم يدافع الرجل عن نفسه ضد هذه "السبة"، فإذا كان قالها عقب تفجيرات سبتمبر، واعتبرت في حينها "زلة لسان" خرجت منه تحت تأثير الصدمة والغضب والانفعال، فإنه عاد وكررها في فبراير من العام التالي للأحداث، والمثير للغثيان أن الليبراليين العرب تصدوا بحماس للدفاع عن بوش "مجاناً" أو "استئجاراً" رغم أنه تحلى بالبلادة و"قلة الذوق" في هذا الأمر تحديداً. 
وفي هذا الإطار نشرت الحياة اللندنية في 28/11/2004 ، لـ جورج طرابيشي عرضاً لكتاب صدر حديثاً في باريس لمؤلفه "ماكسيم ليفيبفر" بعنوان "السياسة الخارجية الأمريكية" نقل طرابيشي من الكتاب هذا النص: " .. وكما كان لاحظ هنري كسينجر، فإن قدر الولايات المتحدة هو الاضطلاع بعبء دورين: دور "المنارة" عندما ترجح كفة الانعزالية، ودور "الصليبية" عندما ترجح كفة المسيحانية، وبهذا المعنى تحدث الرئيس بوش - ولم تكن فلتة لسان - عن "حرب صليبية" ضد "محور الشر" والإرهاب، مؤسساً بذلك ما أسماه بعض الباحثين "دبلوماسية الحق الإلهي".  
مؤلف الكتاب فرنسي نصراني، وعارضه بالحياة نصراني عربي، ما يعني أنه جاء من قبيل ".. وشهد شاهد من أهلها".     
نقلاً عن موقع المختار الإسلامي.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

لماذا يفضل المرشحون الأمريكان إسرائيل على العرب؟!  
محمد جمال عرفة    
ما أن تهل مواسم الانتخابات الأمريكية حتى نسمع عن مزادات وتخفيضات وأوكازيونات يقدمها مرشحو الأحزاب المختلفة للدولة الصهيونية، ويتبارون في نيل رضاها طمعاً فيما يسمي أصوات اليهود (6 ملايين)، ولا أحد يتحدث إطلاقاً عن العرب أو الحكومات العربية، أو أصوات عرب أمريكا رغم أنها تفوق اليهود وتتراوح بين 8 و10 ملايين! 
وترتب على هذا أن أصبحت مواسم الانتخابات فرصة لإسرائيل لابتزاز سياسيي أمريكا، والحصول على أقصى ما يريدون منها، وبالمقابل تنام المصالح العربية ويتجمد أي حديث عن التسويات السياسية أو القضية الفلسطينية، ويبرر المسؤولون العرب هذا - وكأنه أمر مسلم به - بالقول: إنه وقت الانتخابات ومراعاة نفوذ اللوبي الصهيوني، دون أن يسأل أحد نفسه: لماذا لا يضعنا مرشحو الرئاسة الأمريكية في اعتبارهم، ويتجاهلون العرب كأنهم "نكرة" لا أهمية لهم؟! 
وغالباً ما تدفع هذه الحالة الغريبة المراقب العربي للحيرة، فلا يستطيع معرفة أي المرشحين أقرب إلى المصالح العربية، وأيهما موالٍ للوبي الصهيوني بسبب "إسهال" التصريحات الموالية لإسرائيل التي يصدرها الطرفان، والتي لا يخرج منها ولو تصريح واحد على سبيل الخطأ يتحدث عن الحقوق العربية أو الفلسطينية، وهو ما يظهر حالياً في تصريحات كل من بوش وكيري معاً حتى أن الصحف الأمريكية نفسها تقول عن سياستهما تجاه العرب وإسرائيل أنهما " وجهان لعملة واحدة "!؟ 
ويبدو أن هناك جملة أمور يستغلها هؤلاء المرشحين في خطب ود أنصار اللوبي الصهيوني أمام ناخبيهم، مقابل التجاهل التام للدول العربية ومصالحها، منها:  
- الحديث المكرر عن "ديمقراطية " الدولة اليهودية و" ديكتاتورية" الحكومات العربية الذي أصبح أمراً مسلماً به، بحيث باتت عبارة " الديمقراطية الإسرائيلية وسط بحر الديكتاتورية والكراهية العربية " وكأنها أحد بنود الدستور الأمريكي، وقد وصل الأمر بالمرشح الديمقراطي كيري للقول: "إن بلاده لن تكون آمنة "طالما أن إسرائيل الديموقراطية الحقيقية الوحيدة في المنطقة تبقى ضحية حملة إرهابية متواصلة"؟!  
- ترسيخ معنى "ديكتاتورية الحكومات العربية" في القاموس السياسي الغربي دفع الحكومات الغربية عموماً لتجاهل أي مواقف عربية باعتبار أنها لا تعبر عن الشارع الحقيقي؛ لأن الحكام ليسوا منتخبين ديمقراطياً، فضلاً عن أنه جرى استغلال ذات المعنى في تهديد بقاء هذه الحكومات عبر مشاريع "الحريات"، وتعليم العرب والمسلمين الديمقراطية لوقف كراهيتهم للغرب. 
- تورط بعض الحكومات العربية مع أمريكا في تربيطات سياسية أو اقتصادية (بترولية) أو أمنية (قواعد عسكرية) شكل حلقة ضغط علي هذه الحكومات، ونقطة ضعف نتج عنها ليس فقط تجاهل مصالح هذه الدول مقابل تعظيم مصالح إسرائيل، ولكنه الأمر وصل لحد قيام مرشحي الرئاسة الأمريكية بتوجيه إهانات لزعماء عرب ودول كبري مثل: السعودية والدعوة - كما قال كيري أيضاً في مقال في مجلة "فوروورد" التي تصدر في نيويورك - لمواجهة ما اسماه "استمرار التمويل السعودي الرسمي للإرهاب" الذي اعتبره خطراً يهدد الولايات المتحدة وإسرائيل معاً، ووقف الاعتماد على النفط العربي. 
- وصول اليمين المحافظ للسلطة وتغلغله بها، وتحالفه مع التيار الإنجيلي الداعي لما يسميه القس ريتشارد شيزيك (نائب رئيس جمعية الإنجيليين التي تمثل 43 ألف كنيسة) "الكنيسة المضطهدة " في بقاع من العالم خارج الولايات المتحدة، تناغم مع المصالح الصهيونية التي تلعب على وتر تقاطع مصالح اليهود مع المسيحيين الأمريكان ضد العرب المتطرفين. 
ولهذا لم يكن غريباً أن تلعب إدارة بوش ورقة شارون مع اقتراب الانتخابات الرئاسية، وألا تعير اهتماماً يذكر لردود الفعل العربية، بل وتقدم دعمها المبطن للبناء في مستوطنات الضفة حرصاً على أصوات اليهود، وتهمل "خارطة الطريق" التي وضعتها بنفسها. 
ولم يكن غريباً أيضاً أن يقول كيري: لن نمارس ضغطاً على إسرائيل لتقدّم تنازلات، وسنطبق عقوبات على سورية، ولن نسمح بإيران نووية!؟ وأن يقوم جون كيري بتعيين (النائب اليهودي السابق) ميل ليفن مستشاراً رئيسيّاً لشؤون الشرق الأوسط، وهو ما لاقى ترحيباً واسعاً من جانب المنظَّمات اليهودية - الأمريكية. 
حتى أن ليفن - المعروف بتأييده للكيان الصهيوني - قال عقب تعيينه: إن "كيري" يُظهر كل المعايير والاستطلاعات دعماً بنسبة 100% للكيان الصهيوني، لافتاً إلى أن من يريد رسم صورة لهذا الدعم فعليه إلقاء نظرة على تصويته في الكونجرس في العِقدين الماضيين. 
وبعد أن كان بعض العرب يعولون على كيري وسياسته الجديدة فوجئ الجميع بتحوله 360 درجة نحو الكيان الصهيوني، ووجه المرشح الديموقراطي صفعة للدول العربية والإسلامية التي تراهن على تحسن في علاقاتها مع واشنطن في حال "إطاحة" الإدارة الجمهورية في البيت الأبيض في نوفمبر المقبل. 
حيث قال كيري في مقال في مجلة "فوروورد" التي تصدر في نيويورك: "إن الولايات المتحدة وإسرائيل تواجهان تحديات أمنية حاسمة بسبب استمرار التمويل السعودي للإرهاب، وسعي إيران إلى تطوير برامج أسلحة نووية، ومواصلة سورية رعاية عمليات إرهابية"!! 
وقال كيري: إن أميركا لن تكون آمنة طالما أن العراق يهدد بأن يتحول إلى ملجأ للإرهابيين، وحذر من أنه "إذا استمرينا من غير استراتيجية فعالة فإننا لن نكون قادرين على دعم حليفنا (الإسرائيلي) على أفضل وجه ممكن"، واعتبر أن غياب قرار حاسم في واشنطن أدى إلى تقدم برنامج الأسلحة النووية الإيرانية، مشدداً على أننا لن نسمح بإيران نووية.  
وأشار كيري إلى أن قانون محاسبة سورية الذي أيده في مجلس الشيوخ "أعطى الرئيس صلاحيات لفرض عقوبات على سورية، واتخاذ خطوات ملموسة إزاءها في ضوء دعمها للإرهاب، واحتلالها لبنان"، وشدد على "أنني كرئيس لن أؤخر تطبيق العقوبات كما فعلت إدارة بوش لأشهر عدة". 
وقال: إن التهديد الاستراتيجي الأكبر للعلاقات الأميركية - الإسرائيلية هو اعتماد أميركا على نفط الشرق الأوسط"، واعتبر إن "الأمن القومي الأميركي يتطلب إنهاء هذا الاعتماد"، وردد اتهامات ظهرت بعد 11 سبتمبر مفادها أن الأصوليين الجهاديين الإسلاميين يحصلون على دعم سعودي إيديولوجي ومالي!؟ 
بل أن كيري كشف عن خطة لإنهاء اعتماد أميركا على النفط الشرق أوسطي في غضون عشر سنوات من خلال الاستثمار في الأبحاث لإيجاد مصادر بديلة للطاقة القابلة للتجدد بما فيها الغاز الطبيعي والفحم، وقال: إن أميركا يجب أن تعتمد على قدراتها الخلاقة" وليس على أصحاب القرار في السعودية.  
أيضاً تعهد كيري أن ينشئ مكتباً في وزارة الخارجية مجاملة لإسرائيل "مخصصاً لمكافحة اللاسامية، ورصد الأعمال اللاسامية حول العالم" لإدراجها ضمن التقرير السنوي لوزارة الخارجية حول حقوق الإنسان، وتعهد بإطلاق "حملة دبلوماسية عامة حازمة في الدول العربية والإسلامية لمواجهة اللاسامية والبروباغاندا المعادية لإسرائيل، والتي تتسبب في نشر الجهل والكراهية، وسيكون ذلك في إطار جهد دولي تقوده الولايات المتحدة لنشر التعليم العلماني، وتطوير الاقتصاد، والمبادرات التثقيفية"!! 
وختم مقاله بالتأكيد على أن أميركا في عهده "لن تقدم على أي عمل يهدد العلاقة الخاصة مع إسرائيل، ولن أمارس ضغطاً على إسرائيل لتقديم تنازلات يمكن أن تهدد أمنها"!؟   
الانتخابات..لعبة فلوس ونفوذ!  
وهنا يثار سؤال أهم: لماذا ينجح اللوبي الصهيوني ويؤثر في كل المرشحين في الإدارات الأمريكية المختلفة، وليس هناك دور للعرب في التأثير علي الانتخابات الأمريكية؟ 
في لقاء سابق سألت الدكتور عبد الرحمن العمودي (الأمين العام للمجلس الإسلامي الأمريكي، أحد أكبر المنظمات الإسلامية الأمريكية) عن سر فوز مرشحين موالين لإسرائيل في انتخابات الرئاسة والكونجرس الأمريكي، بل وتكالب المرشحين على أصحاب النفوذ اليهودي، فرد بعبارة واحدة موجزة قائلاً: "اللعبة السياسية في أمريكا هي لعبة فلوس في النهاية، ومن يدفع أكثر هو الذي يتحصل على نفوذ أكبر، فالنفوذ يأتي بالفلوس "! 
وضرب مثلاً واحداً من انتخابات عام 2000م بقوله: لو عرفت أن اللوبي الصهيوني جمع بنفسه 100 مليون دولار في الحملة الانتخابية الأخيرة للرئيس بوش، وأن العرب قدموا بالمقابل 300 ألف دولار فقط لحملة بوش الانتخابية حينئذ يمكنك أن تعرف كيف يؤثرون عليه؟! 
وحتى نعرف تأثير الدعم المالي علينا أن نعرف أنه يوجد الآن رجل صهيوني في الإدارة الأمريكية موجود منذ أيام كلينتون وهو (روبرت كلارك)، وكان يسمى وقتها The male - أي: الدخيل - في مجلس الأمن القومي الأمريكي، ومعروف أنه جاسوس على الحكومة الأمريكية لصالح إسرائيل والموساد وعرف عنه ذلك. 
ورغم ذلك جاء أحد أعيان اللوبي الصهيوني في حملة بوش عام 2000م، وطلب من بوش أن يظل هذا الرجل (كلارك) في موقعه ولا يتم عزله مقابل الدعم المقدم لبوش، فاستمر هذه الصهيوني في منصبه ولا زال موجوداً، وهذا يرجع للنفوذ المالي اليهودي؟!  
وقد روى عضو ناشط في منظمة إسلامية أمريكية واقعة أخرى من انتخابات الكونجرس الأخيرة فقال: إن أحد أعضاء الكونجرس قال لنا: "يا عرب يا مسلمين..ميزانيتي للانتخابات 2 مليون دولار، 50 - 55% منها أتحصل عليها كهبات من الشركات الكبرى؛ لأن لها مصالح معي، و45% من ميزانيتي للانتخابات تأتيني من اللوبي الصهيوني.. فهل تستطيعوا أن تنافسوا اللوبي الصهيوني وتقدموا لي 45% من ميزانية انتخابي كي أؤيد مطالبكم؟!". 
ومع أن مسألة النفوذ المالي الصهيوني معروفة في لعبة الانتخابات الأمريكية منذ زمن؛ فلم يحدث أن تكتل العرب يوماً للعب دور منافس حفاظاً على مصالحهم في مواجهة المصالح الإسرائيلية، وما أنفقته بعض الدول العربية الخليجية في بعض المرات جاء إما لتحقيق مصلحة ذاتية قصيرة، أو كمجرد هبة للمرشحين دون مقابل حتى ولو كانوا موالين للوبي اليهودي؟! 
وهناك عشرات القصص عن مرشحين أمريكيين مالوا نحو المصالح العربية، وخاصموا النفوذ الصهيوني، وهاجموا إسرائيل فكان جزاؤهم تكتيل النفوذ والمال اليهودي ضدهم، وإسقاطهم في الانتخابات، وأبرز مثال معروف هنا هو (السيناتور الأميركي السابق) بول فيندلي الذي أسقطه اللوبي الإسرائيلي في أمريكا عندما جمع لمنافسه مبلغ مليون دولار لدعم حملة انتخابه، وكانت هذه سابقة في تاريخ الإنفاق في الانتخابات المحلية في ولاية ألينوي لعضوية مجلس النواب في الكونجرس. 
ولا يعني هذا أن النفوذ المالي وحده هو الذي يحكم اختيارات الناخبين الأمريكان رغم أنه يأتي في المرتبة الأولي بسبب التنظيم والخبرة التي يتمتع بها اللوبي الصهيوني الذي بدأ نشاطه عام 1950م، فهناك عوامل جديدة بدأت تؤثر في اتجاهات الناخبين مثل: العداء للمسلمين والإسلام الذي تزايد عقب 11 سبتمبر، واستغله الصهاينة في مزيد من تعميق نفوذهم، وسعي مؤرخين موالين للوبي المسيحي الصهيوني للتركيز على الجذور الإنجيلية للأمريكان، والروابط الدينية بين اليهود والمسيحيين الأمريكان في مواجهة الإسلام. 
وقد فطن لذلك تجمع المنظمات الإسلامية والعربية الأمريكية، ولكن بقيت عقبة فارق الخبرة الكبير بينهم وبين اللوبي الصهيوني وهو 52 عاماً؟!   
نقلاً عن موقع المختار الإسلامي.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

لماذا يفضل المرشحون الأمريكان إسرائيل على العرب؟من منكم يعرف بابواغينيا الجديدة؟    
مفكرة الإسلام: بابواغينيا الجديدة بلاد لا يكاد أحد من الناس عامة يسمع عنها، وهي أحد دول شرق آسيا, بلاد ذات تنوع استثنائي من الناحية الاجتماعية، فلديها 840 لغة يتحدث بها بضعة آلاف من الأعراق المتنافسة في حكومات صغيرة، تعكس الانقسامات الهائلة من الناحية الإثنية والثقافية والمناطقية.  
إن عدد اللغات في بابواغينا الجديدة  يساوي عدد اللغات في إفريقيا كلها, وتعتبر دولة 'بابواغينيا الجديدة' أغنى أمم الأرض من حيث التعددية الثقافية اللغوية، إذ فيها نحو سدس لغات العالم البالغ عددها 6000 لغة. 
بابواغينيا الجديدة أحد دول العالم الجديد الذي صنعته الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية لتأييد سياساتها, وهو مجتمع تقليدي يتألف من آلاف القبائل المتنافسة بما فيهم المسلمين، الذين يمثلون أحد الأقليات في تلك الدولة، وهذا ما أصبح يمثل لهم مشكلة في ظل نظام الأغلبية .  ما هي بابواغينيا؟ 
يجدر بنا أن نذكر أن هذه الدولة تقع أقصى شرق العالم إلى الشرق من إندونيسيا وشمال أستراليا وجنوب الفليبين، وهي بلاد جبلية تمتاز بكثرة الغابات. 
·        العاصمة : بورت موريسبي. 
·        المساحة : 178ألف ميل مربع. 
·        عدد السكان: قرابة 5 مليون نسمة. 
·        أهم المجموعات العرقية:سيان, بابوي, نيجريتو, ميكرونيسيان, بولينيزي. 
·        الديانة : الديانة الرسمية المسيحية وتمثل 66%, وحوالي 34% معتقدات أخرى بما فيها الديانة الإسلامية. 
·    اللغات السائدة:  اللغة الميلانيسينة وهي اللغة السائدة والمشتركة بين الأعراق المختلفة, الإنجليزية ويتحدث بها1%-‌2%, والموتو ويتحدث بها في منطقة البابوا فقط, هذا إلى جانب 715 لغة أصلية ولغات أخرى دخيلة. 
النِّصف الشَّرقي من جزيرةِ غينيا الجديدةِ قَدْ قُسِّم بين ألمانيا [ شمال ] والمملكة المتحدة [ جنوب ]عام 1885م, والمساحة الأخيرة قَدْ ضمت إِلى أستراليا عام1902م, التي احتلَّتْ القسم الشَّمالي خلال الحرب العالمية الأولى، واستمرت تحت إدارتها لفترة طويلة, وقد وقعت أيضًا تحت الاستعمار الهولندي والألماني والبريطاني، ثم تحت وصاية الأمم المتحدة، حتى نالت استقلالها عام 1975م بعد ثورة انفصالية  على جزيرة بوجاينفيل قام بها نحو 20 ألف مواطن، وقد انتهت عام 1997م.  
دخل الإسلام إلى هذه الدولة بوصول المسلمين الأوائل إليها عام 1972م كعمال متقاعدين ودبلوماسيين من ماليزيا وأندونيسيا بعد استقلال البلاد، حيث قاموا بدور الدعوة إلى الإسلام فيها. 
وفي عام 1981م أعلن أحد مواطني هذا البلد -وهو من أصل بريطاني- دخوله في الإسلام, وفي عام 1986م دخل في الإسلام عدد آخر من أهل البلاد الأصليين، حتى وصل عدد المسلمين في عام 2000م إلى 2000 مسلم، وهم يتزايدون باستمرار بصورة كبيرة، رغم كثرة العوائق الموجودة في العمل الدعوي هناك وكذلك قلة الدعاة. 
وقد أسس المسلمون في هذه البلاد مركزًا إسلاميًا في العاصمة بورت موريسبي عام 1998م، بمساندة المجلس الإقليمي للدعوة الإسلامية في جنوب شرق آسيا والباسفيكي ومقره في ماليزيا, وفي عام 1996م أنشئت ثلاثة مراكز إسلامية جديدة، ويجري الآن بناء مسجد كبير يتسع لـ1500 مسلم. 
وأنشئت عام 1981م الجمعية الإسلامية لغينيا الجديدة لرعاية شؤون المسلمين، وأسست أقسامًا للشباب وشؤون المرأة، وتصدر الجمعية مجلة شهرية تناقش أحوال المسلمين وأهم قضاياهم. 
وأصبح في هذه البلاد 7 مراكز إسلامية لها نشاطات دعوية وتعليمية لتعليم المسلمين أمور دينهم، وما تزال الدعوة الإسلامية في هذه الأرض الخصبة تحتاج لتضافر الكثير من الجهود المخلصة، حتى يزداد انتشار الإسلام في تلك البقعة النائية التي نأمل أن تشملها وأمثالها من تلك البقاع رعاية الحكومات الإسلامية وكذلك الشعوب؛ حتى تصبح منارات للإنسانية في كافة أرجاء المعمورة.   
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في كولومبيا ومواجهة الأخطار     
مفكرة الإسلام: قليلة هي المعلومات التي نعرفها عن حال الإسلام والمسلمين في دول أمريكا الجنوبية، ولن نكون مبالغين عندما نقول: إننا لا نكاد نعلم أي شيئ عما يدور للمسلمين في تلك البقعة النائية من الكرة الأرضية من أحداث, لذلك رأينا أن نخرج في رحلة ونمخر عباب البحار والمحيطات التي تفصل بيننا وبين تلك البلاد؛ لنتعرف أحوال إخواننا المسلمين هناك. 
كولومبيا: تقع كولومبيا في أقصى الشمال الغربي من قارة أمريكا اللاتينية، وتطل على المحيط الهادئ من الغرب، والكاريبي من الشمال، بشمالها الغربي تحد ببنما، وتشترك في حدودها مع فنزويلا والبرازيل، وتحدها جمهورية بيرو وإكوادور من الجنوب.   
احتلها الأسبان في سنة 1509م، وأطلقوا عليها اسم غرناطة الجديدة، وكانت تضم كولومبيا وبنما, وفي سنة 1718م أصبحت هذه المستعمرة مركزًا لنائب ملك أسبانيا، وظهرت جمهورية كولومبيا الكبرى سنة 1817م، وكانت تضم بنما وفنزويلا, وإكوادور، وانسحبت فيما بعد فنزويلا، وإكوادور من هذا الاتحاد بعد ثلاثين سنة، وتغير اسم كولومبيا من جديد وأصبحت تعرف بغرناطة الجديدة، ثم إلى الولايات المتحدة الكولومبية ثم جمهورية كولومبيا بعد انسحاب شريكتيها.  
·        العاصمة: بوجوتا. 
·        المساحة : 1.150.000كم2,وتحتل المكانة الرابعة من حيث المساحة على مستوى أمريكا اللاتينية بعد البرازيل، والأرجنتين، وفنزويلا. 
·        عدد السكان: وصل تعداد السكان في يوليو2004م إلى 42.310.775مليون نسمة، بينهم 40 ألف مسلمين.   
·        الديانة: المسيحية الديانة الأولى وتمثل 90%, ويمثل الإسلام 0.1% والباقي ديانات أخرى. 
·        اللغة : الأسبانية اللغة الرسمية. 
·        المجموعات العرقية: 58% أسبان برتغاليين,20% بيض, 14% ميولاتو'ملون هجين', 4% أسود,3% خليط من السود والهنود الحمر الأمريكان, 1% هنود أمريكا الحمر. 
·        أول مركز إسلامي تأسس عام 1993م، وقد قام بتأسيسه مدير المركز نفسه بعد 3 سنوات من إسلامه. 
·        المساجد والمؤسسات الإسلامية: هناك عدد كبير من المؤسسات الخيرية والمنظمات الإسلامية والمساجد، مثل مسجد بلال الحبشي مؤذن الرسول عليه الصلاة والسلام, ومسجد الجمعية الخيرية الإسلامية في برانكيا'مسجد ذي النورين عثمان بن عفان', والجمعية الخيرية في بيدوبار, ومسجد مياكو.   
·        المدارس الإسلامية :مدرسة دار الأرقم والمدرسة العربية الكولومبية, ومدرسة مياكو. 
ويذكر أن تلك البلاد قد وطئتها أقدام المسلمين منذ فترة طويلة خلال رحلات مسلمي قرطبة عبر بحر الظلمات 'المحيط الأطلسي'، التي استفاد منها 'كولومبوس' فيما بعد، والتي ذكرها المسعودي في كتابه 'مروج الذهب' الذي كتب عام  956م, وذكر أن الإسلام دخل إلى أمريكا اللاتينية ومنها كولومبيا منذ اكتشاف أمريكا في القرن الخامس عشر، مع العبيد الذين جلبوا من شمال وشرق إفريقيا، وقد استقر أغلبهم في البرازيل، ثم انتشروا في باقي أنحاء أمريكا الشمالية والجنوبية، والأغلبية الساحقة لهؤلاء العبيد كانوا من المسلمين، الذين أرغموا على ترك دينهم تحت التهديد والتعذيب، وذاب الكثير منهم في هذه القارة، وتنصر من تنصر تحت الإكراه البدني والنفسي والمعنوي، وعليه تقهقر الإسلام في هذه القارة. 
وكانت هناك محاولة ثانية للهجرة في القرن السادس عشر، وبعد تحرير العبيد وعودة الكثير منهم إلى هذه الديار، بالإضافة للهجرات المكثفة في خمسينيات القرن الماضي من الهند وباكستان ولبنان وسوريا عامة, بينما كان معظم المهاجرين من الشام من مسلمين وعرب مسيحيين، ولم يكونوا على معرفة باللغة الأسبانية - لغة كولومبيا- الأمر الذي عانوا منه كثيرًا في وسيلة الحوار والتعامل مع الشعب الكولومبي, هذا وقد تمركز أغلبهم في البرازيل والأرجنتين وفنزويلا وكولومبيا، وهكذا كان الوصول الأول للإسلام إلى العالم الجديد مبكرًا، كما أثبته الكثير من المؤرخين المنصفين. 
وتعيش أغلب الجاليات المسلمة في العاصمة بوكوتا وميكاو, وكذلك في مدينة برانكليا، وفي كالي ومايكو, أما أكبر تجمع للمسلمين في كولومبيا يوجد في مدينة ميكاو, ورغم الحياة البسيطة التي تعيشها هذه المدينة، إلا أن فيها ما يزيد على 5 آلاف نسمة من السكان العرب 80% من المسلمين السنة و20% من الشيعة، والباقي من الدروز والمسيحيين العرب، ومعظمهم من لبنان وسوريا، وتبدو حياة هذه المدينة وكأنها قرية عربية. 
وعندما نتحدث عن معاناة الجالية المسلمة في كولومبيا لا يمكن أن نغفل الحديث عن تجارة المخدرات والكوكايين -التي تعتبر أحد مصادر الدخل الرئيسة للكثير من أبناء كولومبيا، كما أنها من المشكلات العضال التي تواجهها الحكومة الكولومبية- نذكر بالحزن والأسى أن هذه التجارة المحرمة شرعًا وعرفًا قد أغرت الكثير من المسلمين في كولومبيا، وانغمسوا فيها، وجلبت لهم الويل والدمار لهم ولأبنائهم، وانعكست سلبًا على جل الجاليات الإسلامية، وخاصة أن هذه التجارة  ترعاها عصابات واسعة القوة والنفوذ، وتملك تنظيمات سياسية وعسكرية، ويتعاون معها مسؤولون كبار في هذا البلد, وكذلك نظرًا للفقر والحاجة وضعف الموارد المالية، حيث أنه من المعلوم أن كولومبيا تعيش حياة أمنية مضطربة مع شدة الفقر والمشكلات الاقتصادية المعقدة, بالإضافة إلى تخلي الدول الإسلامية والعربية عن المسلمين الكولومبيين.  
ومما يؤسف له أيضًا ما تواجهه الجالية المسلمة في كولومبيا من خطر الذوبان والانقراض، بسبب الإقبال على الزواج من غير المسلمات، في ظل ظروف صعبة يواجهونها وعداء من بعض الطوائف الدينية المتعصبة.  
وبالرغم من سيادة النظام الديمقراطي في كولومبيا، والذي مكن الكثير من المسلمين للوصول إلى أماكن مرموقة في الحكم، إلا أنهم ذابوا في هذا المجتمع، وأصبحوا مسيحيين لا علاقة لهم بالإسلام. 
وفى ظل غياب التعليم الإسلامي، وندرة المساجد والدعاة والكتب الإسلامية، يتعرض أبناء الجالية للجهل بدينهم وعقيدتهم، خاصة وأن هناك عددًا كبيرًا منهم يتبع عادات أمهاتهم المسيحيات؛ من زيارة الكنائس والمشاركة في الاحتفالات الدينية، وهذا هو التحدي المطروح على المسلمين في كولومبيا ومعظم دول أمريكا اللاتينية. 
ومن الطريف  أن إحدى المدن بكولومبيا يبلغ أعضاء الجالية الإسلامية فيها ثلاثين شخصًا، وللأسف أنه لم تقام صلاة جماعة بينهم قط، والأكثر من ذلك أنهم لم يسمعوا كلمة الله أكبر من قبل في هذه البلاد منذ ثلاثين سنة، وعندما سمعوها بعد مرور هذه الفترة الطويلة قام أحدهم وخطب، وحمد الله أن سمع هذه الكلمة قبل أن يموت.  
ويرى الباحثون المعنيون بمسلمي كولومبيا ضرورة الاهتمام بشؤون الجالية الإسلامية في كولومبيا، وخاصة المرأة المسلمة، في البرامج التعليمية والدروس الدينية, وتفعيل المؤسسات واللجان الاجتماعية المتعلقة بشأن الأسرة.  
وللحفاظ على الأقلية الكولومبية المسلمة، يرى الباحثون المعنيون بأحوال الجالية أنه لابد من دعم مشروعات الدعوة وبرامجها وتغطية احتياجات الجالية، وكذلك إقامة مشروعات استثمارية تفتح فرص عمل لأبناء الجالية والمسلمين الجدد, وتشارك السلطات المحلية والدولة في التنمية الاقتصادية والاجتماعية, وتقوم أيضًا بدفع نسبة من الربح للدعوة الإسلامية تنفق في بناء المساجد والمدارس، وتنظيم المخيمات الشبابية والدورات الشرعية، وطبع الكتب وترجمتها. 
كذلك اقترحوا تأسيس مدارس ومعاهد علمية إسلامية، مهمتها تعليم اللغة العربية وحفظ القرآن الكريم والتعريف بالإسلام لغير المسلمين، مع ترجمة ونشر الكتب الإسلامية باللغة الأسبانية. 
وطالبوا بالعمل على إنشاء شبكة اتصالات معلوماتية لنشر الثقافة الإسلامية عبر الانترنت، مع السعي في إنشاء قناة تلفزيونية إسلامية في أمريكا اللاتينية تكون ناطقة باللغة العربية والأسبانية، أو فتح نافذة إعلامية عن طريق إحدى القنوات في كولومبيا لساعات محددة، يتم من خلالها تقديم الإسلام في صورة صحيحة وبأساليب عصرية مشوقة.  
ولأننا تعودنا دائمًا التفاؤل في أمرنا كله؛ فيجدر بنا أن نذكر ما قامت به بعض الجمعيات الإسلامية في كولومبيا  من مجهودات دعوية وتعليمية، بغية الحفاظ على أبناء الجالية من الضياع، وما زالت الجهود المبذولة من قبل بعض الجمعيات والدعاة لنشر الإسلام في كولومبيا بسيطة جدًا، ولا تكاد تذكر. 
وكذلك فقد استطاعت بعض الجمعيات والمراكز الإسلامية في كولومبيا -وخاصة في مدينة ميكاو، ومدينة بوجوتا، وجزيرة سان أندروس، وسانتا مارتا، وألبي لدوبار، وكوكوتا-  أن تؤدي خدمات شتى ساعدت في الحفاظ على هوية الكثيرين تحت خيمة الإسلام، كما استطاع بعض الشيوخ والدعاة خلق صحوة داخل أوساط الشباب الكولومبي المسلم، رغم قلة الإمكانيات والمدارس والمساجد والدعاة. 
ونرى أنه من الإنصاف بيان إن المسلمين في كولومبيا يعيشون بسلام مع المواطنين الآخرين، ويتمتعون بعلاقات طيبة مع الحكومة الكولومبية, ويندمجون مع قطاعات الشعب المختلفة، وقد تفاجأ عندما تعلم أن المركز الإسلامي هناك يقيم نشاطات مشتركة مع الكنيسة الكاثوليكية الكولومبية؛ مثل الندوات والمؤتمرات الثقافية وقد يمتد الأمر إلى القضايا السياسية أيضًا، ولا أدري أيعد هذا من الإيجابيات أو السلبياتً؟!!!   
ومع ذلك يجدر التأكيد على أن الجالية المسلمة الكولومبية تحتاج بشدة لتضامن إخوانهم من العالم الإسلامي والعربي، وخاصة المنظمات الإسلامية العالمية، التي تهتم بشؤون الأقليات المسلمة لإنقاذ ما يمكن إنقاذه.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مظاهر استقبال شهر رمضان عند مسلمي آسيا    
مفكرة الإسلام: هبت علينا نسائم شهر رمضان المبارك ذلك الشهر العظيم الذي تعمنا نفحاته ويغمرنا شذاه ذو العطر الفواح طيلة أيامه المباركة. 
إن شهر رمضان الكريم من أعظم وأجل المحطات الإيمانية في حياة المسلمين والأمة الإسلامية فما أن يهل هلاله المبارك حتى تأخذ وتيرة الإيمان في التجدد والنمو ويقبل المسلمون في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها على تلاوة كتاب الله وتدبر آياته الكريمة, كما تأخذ مظاهر الحياة العامة في التغير ويستوي في ذلك كافة المسلمين عربهم وعجمهم حيث يكثر الإقبال على المساجد, وحضور الصلاة مع الجماعة, وينتعش العمل الخيري, والتكافل الاجتماعي بين كافة طبقات المجتمع المسلم, حيث يهب الأغنياء لمواساة الفقراء والضعفاء والمحتاجين, فما أعظم بركات هذا الشهر العظيم, وما أكرم نفحاته الربانية.   
ومع إطلالة هذا الشهر الجليل الذي ينتظره مئات الملايين من المسلمين في مشارق الأرض ومغاربها ويتهيئون لاستقباله استقبال الضيف العزيز, نجد أن هناك مظاهر كثيرة لهذا الشهر قد تختلف في بعضها وتتفق في بعضها الآخر من دولة لدولة, ومن مجتمع لمجتمع حسب رؤية كل فئة لهذا الضيف القادم, وفي هذه الواحة الغناء نقتطف بعض الثمار ونتذوق رحيقها, ونرى كيف يؤثر قدوم شهر رمضان على مسلمي بعض دول قارة آسيا. 
ففي الفلبين سمات لشهر رمضان توارثها أهالي هذه البلاد, فإن أيامه تعتبر عطلة اختيارية, فما أن تثبت رؤية الهلال حتى يشترك جمع كبير من الرجال والنساء والأطفال في إقامة الابتهالات احتفالاً بمقدم هذا الشهر, كما يهرع المصلون إلى المساجد لإضاءتها والاعتكاف بها، فهم يعتبرون المسجد طوال أيام رمضان المكان المُختَار للقاءات العائلية. 
 وهذه عادات متوارثة تيقنًا منهم بأن رمضان شهر العبادة والتقرب إلى الله، ولابد من التسابق بين العائلات، بعضها البعض، في عمل الخير وتقديم المساعدات للفقراء والمحتاجين.  
  ويقوم المسلمون مُسرِعون إلى المساجد بعد تناولهم طعام الإفطار, كما هو الحال في دول كثيرة من دول العالم الإسلامي لتأدية صلاة العشاء، وبعدها تقام الأذكار وتُختَم بصلاة التراويح. 
أما بالنسبة لانتهاء الإفطار عند الأطفال, فتجدهم يخرجون مرتدين الثياب المزركشة, حاملين في أيديهم ما يشبه فوانيس رمضان, يغنون أغانيهم الوطنية, ويتجمعون في شكل فِرَق يذهب كل فريق حيث يستقبلون المصلين بالأغاني والأناشيد, ثم يزورون المساكن المجاورة للمسجد، ويظلون على هذه الحال حتى يحين موعد السحور، فيقومون هم أنفسهم بإيقاظ الأهالي لتناول السحور.   
ومن عادات المسلمين في هذه البلاد التي يتميزون بها أنهم يتزاورون خلال شهر رمضان فتقضي الأسر الفقيرة أيام الشهر كله متنقلةً على موائد الأسر الغنية المجاورة دون حرج، كما يجمع الأغنياء صدقات رمضان وتُوزَّع على هذه الأسر ليلة النصف من الشهر. 
ومن الفلبين ننتقل إلى الصين حيث صوم رمضان يكون في المناطق ذات الكثافة العالية من المسلمين إلزاميًا منذ مراحل العمر المبكرة فيلزمون الإناث بأداء الصيام في التاسعة من العمر, ويلزمون الذكور في سن الثانية عشرة، ومن خرج عن هذه القاعدة دون عذر واضح قوبل بالطرد والنفي من المجتمع, حتى التدخين هناك يشكل حرمة كبيرة، ويمنع ممارسته كشرب الخمر تمامًا. 
رمضان في هذه الأماكن مثله مثل باقي البلاد الإسلامية حيث يستعد المسلمون لرمضان بأحسن ما يملكون، فيكون الاستعداد اقتصاديا بجمع الأموال لشراء مستلزمات العادات المتبعة في رمضان، واجتماعيًا حيث يُجمع شمل الأسرة في رمضان.   
و يشكل الجو الرمضاني هنا لوحه إيمانية رائعة حيث لا تكاد تصدق أن من لا يعرفون من العربية سوى 'لا إله إلا الله محمد رسول الله' ينبع منهم ذلك الجو الإيماني الرائع فالأغنياء ينفقون بسخاء من أموالهم، ويعطون فقراء المسلمين  كم نرى هنا امتلاء المساجد بالموائد الرمضانية الغنية بشتى أنواع المأكولات، وكل مسلم يأتي إلى المسجد وقد أحضر من بيته ما يستطيع حمله من المأكولات والمشروبات حتى يشارك إخوانه وحتى يستمتع بتناول الإفطار بين إخوانه المسلمين، ومن ثم يصرف المسلمون جلّ ليلهم في التراويح والتهجد والتقرب إلى الله، وكذا دروس توعيه دينيه يقوم بها الأئمة في المساجد. 
أما المناطق التي تكون قليلة الكثافة من المسلمين، ولكن المسلمين يشكلون أعدادًا لا بأس بها قد تصل إلى عشرات الآلاف يكون الجو الرمضاني أقل حيوية.   
أما الفئة الثالثة من المسلمين نرى أن بها ما يشبه المأساة حيث قلما تجد كبار السن والعجزة يؤدون العبادات ومن بينها الصلاة وصيام رمضان، وفئة الشباب ويشكلون الأغلبية يتهربون، بل ومهددون بالذوبان وهجرة عقيدتهم، وهذا يعود إلى انعدام التوعية المستمرة الدائمة لهم بشكل عام. 
 ولرمضان في الهند نكهته الخاصة ويترقب المسلمون هناك الجمعية الإسلامية'بنيودلهي ' التي تتولى مراقبة هلال رمضان بتنسيق مع جميع فروعها المنتشرة في أنحاء الهند محددين بذلك بداية شهر رمضان الكريم. 
وفي  هذا الشهر  الكريم يلتئم شمل المسلمين في بيوت الله، ويسمح قانون العمل الهندي للمسلم بتقديم ساعتين لمغادرة الدوام الرسمي في نهار رمضان, وتكون أوقات تناول الإفطار عند غروب الشمس مكتظة بعباد الله الصائمين حاملين معهم كل ما تيسر لديهم من مأكولات خاصة بشهر رمضان إلى المساجد، حيث يتناولون الإفطار سويًا، وأكثر من يستفيد من هذه الظاهرة الحسنة هم الفقراء والمساكين . 
بعد صلاة العشاء يبدأ مسلموا الهند في صلاة التراويح, وفي شهر رمضان يكون تسابق الأعيان في أشده في جلب الأئمة الحافظين والمتفقهين في الدين للإقامة في مساجدهم طوال الشهر.   
وإلى جانب صلاة التراويح تكون هناك صلاة التهجد، وإقامة الحلقات والدروس الدينية والثقافية عن الإسلام. 
وفي رمضان يكون للمدارس الدينية المنتشرة في ربوع الهند دور فاعل وملحوظ في تيسير حياة المجتمع الإسلامي هناك، ابتداء من تحديد مواعيد الإفطار والإمساك حتى تحفيز الجيل والنشء الجديد على حفظ القرآن والأحاديث النبوية. 
ومن أطرف وأفضل العادات لغالب القرويين المسلمين في الهند عند قدوم رمضان أنهم يقومون بتخزين مقتنياتهم من التلفازات والأطباق اللاقطة للفضائيات ويخرجونها بعد نهاية شهر رمضان. 
ولرمضان في روسيا حيث يعيش أكثر من 25 مليون مسلم مذاق آخر حيث يقبل المسلمون في هذا الشهر الفضيل إقبالاً شديداً على إحياء كل ما يمكن إحيائه من شعائر وعادات وتقاليد إسلامية.   
بالإضافة إلى مظاهر البهجة والفرح بقدوم هذا الضيف الغالي العزيز والتي تتمثل في إنارة المساجد ورفع الأعلام التي تحمل الشهادتين على المنارات ويزداد المصلين بشكل واضح وبارز مع تباعد المساجد. 
يخرج الشباب بالسيارات يجوبون الشوارع  و الطرقات يحملون أعلام تحمل الشهادتين, كما تزين السيارات الكبيرة باللون الأخضر, وتوضع صور مكة والمدينة على النوافذ ومع قسوة البرد وتساقط الثلوج في رمضان إلا أن الشوق لهذا الدين وإحياء هذا الشهر يفوق كل المعوقات.  
كما يفطر الكثير على شكل جماعات في المساجد أو المنازل أو حتى الدوائر الحكومية في الجمهوريات الروسية التي يقطن أغلبيتها المسلمون . 
يحي كثير من المسؤولين ليالي العشر الأواخر من رمضان بمجالس الذكر والطاعة, كما يقدم كثير من المحسنين موائد الإفطار والعشاء والصدقات للفقراء والمساكين في مطاعم المدن, وأماكن التجمعات, كالأسواق وغيرها, وتجتمع القبائل في بداية الشهر الكريم والعائلات كي تتبادل التهاني.  
وفي كمبوديا حيث يعاني المسلمون الكثير من الظلم والاضطهاد, والأوضاع فيها مؤسفة للغاية ويمثلون حوالي 5% من تعداد السكان والذي يبلغ حوالي 11 مليون نسمة أغلبهم  وثنيون؛ يكون لرمضان شأن آخر حيث يكون أغلب الاعتماد على دولة ماليزيا في رؤية هلال رمضان, بينما يعتمد القليل منهم على المملكة العربية السعودية ولذلك يختلفون دائما في بدء صيام رمضان.   
ويكون إعلان دخول شهر رمضان في الإذاعة أو في التلفاز متأخرا ومع الأسف الشديد ليس في كل بيت مسلم عنده مسجل أو تلفاز أو هاتف والكهرباء غير موجودة أصلا في قرى بعيدة لذلك أكثرهم دائما لا يصومون في اليوم الأول من شهر رمضان و يتناولون السحور مبكرا جدا في الساعة الثانية والنصف ليلا ويمسكون عن المفطرات قبل الفجر الصادق لمدة عشرة دقائق أي وقت الإمساك .  
و يعتمدون على تقويم هجري مطلقا في الفطر وأحيانا يختلف عن الوقت الحقيقي فيفطرون قبل دخول وقت أذان المغرب بخمس أو سبع دقائق كما أن هناك بعض المساجد يضرب بالدف لإعلان دخول وقت الإفطار وقليل منهم يؤدون صلاة المغرب في المسجد والباقون مدمنون بالتدخين ويوجد من المسلمين من لا يصوم ولا يبالي في أي شهر كان إما لجهل أو كسل.  
وتعتبر الدروس والمحاضرات والدعوة إلى الله تعالى في شهر رمضان المبارك قليلة جدا لقلة رجال الدين والدعاة المتمكنين من أهل البلد ووجود عدد يسير من الدعاة من بلدان أخرى. 
 وأما اجتماع الناس على التراويح فهم عدد قليل لا بأس به في المسجد ويسرعون في صلاة التراويح ويصلونها بثلاث وعشرين ركعة ويوجد بعض النسوة يصلين معاً في جماعة في مساجد أخرى.    
وأماعن  التهجد  والاعتكاف فلا وجود له عند مسلمي كمبوديا عامة ولا يعرفون فضلهما لا من بعيد ولا من قريب . 
ويوجد أيضا مشروع إفطار صائم من بعض جمعيات إسلامية وهيئات عالمية, أما زياراتهم ولقاءاتهم الاجتماعية قليلة جدا لفقرهم وانشغالهم بالبحث عن لقمة عيش.  
وهكذا يتضح أن استقبال شهر رمضان المبارك لا يختلف كثيراً بين المسلمين ولا يقف أي شئ كائناً من كان دون الاحتفال بهذا الشهر والتعبير عن الفرح بقدومه ولا عجب فشهر رمضان دائما ما يأتي محملاً بالبركات والبشر في كافة مناحي الحياة.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

طوف وشوف رمضان في الغرب (البرازيل)    
مفكرة الإسلام: شهر رمضان الكريم شهر عزيز على كل مسلم شهر البركة والرحمة يقول عليه الصلاة والسلام: ' أتاكم رمضان، سيد الشهور، فمرحباً به وأهلاً '، وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام: ' أتاكم شهر رمضان، شهر بركة، يغشاكم الله فيه برحمته، ويحط الخطايا، ويستجيب الدعاء، ينظر الله إلى تنافسكم فيه، ويباهي بكم ملائكته، فأروا الله من أنفسكم خيراً، فإن الشقي من حرم رحمة الله '، رمضان شهر العبادة والطاعات، شهر العفة والنقاء، والطهر والصفاء، رمضان شهر التوبة والصيام، والصلاة والقيام، رمضان شهر القرآن، شهر التهجد والتراويح، والأذكار والتسبيح، له في قلوب الصالحين بهجة، وفي قلوب المسلمين أينما وجدوا في أي بقعة من بقاع العالم فرحة,  فشهر رمضان أفضل شهور العام، لأن الله سبحانه وتعالى اختصّه بأن جعل صيامه فريضة، وركناً رابعاً من أركان الإسلام، يلتزم المسلم بصيامه وقيامه كل سنة, وفيه تسمو النفوس، وتصفو القلوب، و تتجلى القوى الإيمانية، يدع الناس فيه ما يشتهون، ويصبرون عما يرغبون، استجابة لربهم، وامتثالاً لخالقهم، وطاعة لمولاهم, بغية الوصول إلى درجات الجنان العليا. 
          ولرمضان في كل دولة من دول العالم شكل و طعم يختلف باختلاف أوضاع وأحوال أهل تلك البلاد, و من نعم الله على المسلمين في الغرب أن يهيئ من عباده الصالحين من يحرص على إقامة المراكز الإسلامية التي تقوم بأدوار هامة بالنسبة للمسلمين على مدار العام وبصفة خاصة في شهر رمضان المعظم، وهذه المراكز تفتح الباب أمام أبناء الجالية المسلمة في تلك البلد كي يتواصلوا معاً ويتفاعلوا مع ما تقدمه من أنشطة. 
ونحن خلال الشهر الكريم نطوف إن شاء الله بين دول مختلفة لنتعرف مظاهر استقبال الشهر الكريم في تلك الدول, ونتفقد أحوال إخواننا من المسلمين هناك. 
ونبدأ اليوم رحلتنا بإحدى دول أمريكا اللاتينية وهي البرازيل حيث يقطنها حوالي 1مليون مسلم من جملة السكان البالغ 153320000 نسمة  فهيا بنا إلى هناك. 
دخل الإسلام في البرازيل مع المهاجرين العرب والمسلمين الذين هاجروا من البلاد العربية وبخاصة بلاد الشام إلى أمريكا اللاتينية والشمالية في أواخر القرن الـ 19 وأوائل القرن الـ 20، لكنَّ الإسلام كان موجودًا قبل ذلك في هذه البلاد، وإن كانت هذه الفترة التاريخية بين القرنين الـ 19 والـ 20 هي التي تعتبر بداية إقامة المجتمع الإسلامي في البرازيل.  
وهناك من يقول بأن دخول الإسلام إلى دول أمريكا اللاتينية بصفة عامة ومنها البرازيل بدأ عندما وصلها الأندلسيون، وتقول الروايات إن من أوائلهم 'شهاب الدين بن ماجد' والبحار 'موسى بن ساطع'، ومن الجدير بالذكر أن هناك رأياً يقول بأن مغاليس زميل كريستوفر كولومبس كان مسلماً أندلسياً، وقد هاجر بعض المسلمين الأندلسيين سراً عبر شواطئ البرتغال هرباً من اضطهاد محاكم التفتيش النصرانية بعد سقوط الأندلس, ثم تلتها مرحلة قيام تجار الرقيق باختطاف الأفارقة من ساحل أفريقيا الغربي في القرن السابع عشر الميلادي عندما كانت تجارة الرق شائعة عالمياً وبيعهم إلى بعض دول أمريكا الجنوبية لتوفير الأيدي العاملة هناك وكان أغلب الذين اختطفوا من الساحل الأفريقي من الأفارقة المسلمين, وقد كان مع هؤلاء المستعبدين شيوخهم الذين يعظونهم ويرشدونهم ويفقهونهم في الدين، وينزلون معهم الأكواخ ويعلمونهم القرآن ومبادىء الشريعة الإسلامية السمحة. 
وبعد أن ازداد عددهم، وقويت عزيمتهم، قاموا بعدة ثورات إسلامية تحررية، كان من أهمها تجمع المتمردين منهم في 'بالميرس' في شمالي البرازيل، في القرن السابع عشر، ولم تستطع السلطات البرتغالية إيقاف مد المسلمين إلا بعد مقاومة طويلة والاستعانة برجال الحدود من مقاطعة باوليستا أي 'ساوباولو'.  
ثم حدثت سلسلة من الثورات في العقود الأولى من القرن التاسع، قام بها هؤلاء المسلمون في الأقاليم الساحلية خاصة في 'باهيا' وكانت قيادة الثورات بأيدي شيوخ الهاوسا، لكن ثوراتهم سحقت بمنتهى الوحشية والقسوة، وقد أجبرهم البرتغاليون على ترك دينهم وتغيير أسمائهم، لكن المسلمين لم يستسلموا وظلت ثوراتهم تتكرر وآخرها تلك الثورة الشاملة التي قامت في 'باهيا' عام 1835. 
وقد قاد الثورة ووجّهها الشيوخ ومعظمهم من ممالك البورنو وسكوتو، وكانوا مؤدبين ووعاظاً وأئمة مساجد ومعلمين للقرآن الكريم، لكن البرتغاليين سحقوهم بوحشية، وظلّت جثث المسلمين تتعفن مدة طويلة على قارعة الطريق، وفي عتمة 'السنزالات' الخربة، وهذه السنزالات عبارة عن أقبية كان البرتغاليون يودعون فيها أولئك المسلمين الذين سُحقت ثورتهم، ويقال إن كلمة 'زنزانة' جاءت من هذه اللفظة البرتغالية.  
وخمدت الثورة بعد ذلك إلى الأبد وتنصّر من المسلمين من تنصّر بالقوة واستشهد من استشهد، وعادت الوثنية إلى أعداد منهم، وما زالت بعض شعائر الوثنية تقام بينهم إلى اليوم في البرازيل.  
وتقول الروايات أن النقوش الموجودة في سقوف كنائس باهيا والسلفادور فيها عدة آيات من القرآن الكريم دون أن يشعر القيمون عليها بذلك، لأنهم لا يجيدون العربية، ويتصوّرونها مجرد رسوم، وفي الأصل كانت هذه الكنائس مساجد. 
و بعد ذلك كانت هجرة بعض العرب المسلمين من سوريا ولبنان وفلسطين وغيرها قبيل الحرب العالمية الأولى إلى تلك الدول لطلب الرزق والتجارة, ثم الهجرة المتأخرة للعرب المسلمين أي بعد الحرب العالمية الثانية وحتى يومنا هذا.  
كما يرجع تاريخ بناء المساجد في البرازيل إلى الثلاثينات من هذا القرن، ومع فكرة بناء أول مسجد تأسست أول جمعية خيرية إسلامية عام 1929م، واشترت أرضه في سنة 1935م ووضع حجر أساسه في سنة 1948م ، وأُكمل بناؤه في حوالي سنة 1960م,وعندما تم بناء المسجد ظهر كيان الأقلية المسلمة واتسع نشاطها فأخذوا في بناء مدرسة إسلامية وحتى وقتنا هذا لم يتعد عدد المدارس الإسلامية أربع مدارس، ثم حصلت الجمعية الخيرية الإسلامية على أرض من الحكومة لتكوين مقبرة للمسلمين. 
تعتبر دولة البرازيل من الدول النائية والبعيدة عن المجتمعاتِ الإسلامية الرئيسية، سواءٌ تلك التي تحيا في بلادٍ إسلامية، أو تلك التي تعيش في دولٍ غير إسلامية، ولكنها نجحت في تثبيت أنفسها داخل المجتمع الذي تعيش فيه، وأوجدت لنفسها كيانًا كبيرًا يرتبط بالشعوب الإسلامية الأخرى، وبالتالي يحرص المسلمون في البرازيل على استقبالِ شهر رمضان، باعتبارهِ وسيلةً لتأكيد الهوية الإسلامية للمسلمون في البرازيل. 
 وشهر رمضان في البرازيل يُعتبر من المناسبات عظيمة القيمة لدى المسلمين، حيث ينتظرونه من أجل تجديد انتمائهم الديني، شأنهم في ذلك شأن جميع المسلمين الذين يعيشون في بلاد المهاجر غير الإسلامية، ويعلنون قدوم الشهر وفق تقويم مكة المكرمة، إلا أن البعض قد يختار بلدًا آخر فيصوم على أساس إعلانها، وبالرغم من عدم وجود أي نوع من وسائل الإعلام الخاصة بالجالية الإسلامية إلى الآن.فمثلاً فليس لهم مجلة تنشر المقالات عن الإسلام وعظمته وترد على الافتراءات والشبهات التي ينشرها المغرضون، فأكثر البرازيليين لا يعلم شيئاً عن الإسلام إلا ما يصله من مصادر مضللة، وليس لهم إذاعة مسموعة تقوم بإرشاد الأسرة المسلمة هناك، كما أنه ليس لهم إذاعة مرئية توضح العبادات وتشرح العقيدة وتوصل إلى الأطفال ما عجزوا عن فهمه عن طريق القراءة، وتعرض على الشباب بالصورة الحية المنتقاة بهدى القرآن الذي يهدي للتي هي أقوم,إلا أن جميع المحطات الإعلامية البرازيلية المقروءة والمسموعة والمشاهَدة تعلن خبر حلول شهر رمضان الكريم مهنِّئين المسلمين. 
 وتختلف عاداتُ المسلمين في الشهر الكريم عنها في باقي أيام السنة، فالسيدات المسلمات يرتدين الحجاب حتى ولو كنَّ لا  يرتدينه خارج الشهر الكريم، ومنهن من تستمر في ارتدائه بعد انتهاء الشهر، وذلك تأثرًا بالدفعة الروحانية التي حصلت عليها فيه.  
ومن عادات المسلمين قبل الإفطار أن يكثر الازدحام أمام محلات الحلويات اللبنانية والسورية القريبة من المسجد أو التابعة له، ويغلب الطابع الشامي على موائد الإفطار في شهر رمضان بالنظر إلى غلبة أعداد المهاجرين السوريين واللبنانيين بين الأوساطِ الإسلامية في البرازيل، ويتناول المسلمون طعام الإفطار، وهناك ميزة في مسألة الإفطار في البرازيل، حيث تعتبر برامج الإفطار الجماعية والأسرية من أهم ما يُميز السلوك العام للأسر المسلمة البرازيلية في هذا الشهر الكريم، فبرامج الإفطار الجماعي إما أن تكون برعاية مؤسسة خيرية تحرص على تقديم الطعام المجاني للفقراء أو الذين يسكنون في مناطق بعيدة عن المساجد ويتعذر عليهم الإفطار في بيوتهم مع أسرهم، وإما من محسنين أغنياء. 
 وتهتم المؤسسات الإسلامية العربية وبخاصة الخليجية في إقامةِ مثل هذه الولائم, أيضًا يهتم القائمون على المراكز الإسلامية البرازيلية بإقامتها من أجل التعريف بالإسلام، ولهذه الوجبات أثرٌ سياسي إيجابي على المسلمين في البرازيل، حيث تُظهرهم كتلةً واحدةً مما يدفع الساسة لخطب ودهم لثقلهم السياسي. 
وبعد الإفطار يتوجه الرجال والصبية وبعض النساء لأداء صلاة المغرب، وقد يتناول البعض الفطور في المسجد، ويهتم المسلمون البرازيليون بأداءِ صلاة التراويح، باعتبارها المنسك البارز في شهر رمضان، ومن أبرز المساجد في البرازيل مسجد عمر بن الخطاب في مدينة فوز دي كواسو ومسجد أبي بكر الصديق بضاحية ساوبرناندرد دي كاميو، وهي الضاحية التي يعتبرها البعض عاصمةَ المسلمين في البرازيل، حيث تنتشر المراكز الإسلامية مثل مكتب 'هيئة الإغاثة الإسلامية العالمية' و'مكتب الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي'.  
وفي شهر رمضان يحرص المسلمون على قراءة القرآن الكريم وتعليمه لأبنائهم، حرصًا على هويتهم الإسلامية في تلك البلاد غير الإسلامية، كما تنظَّم المسابقات الثقافية ومسابقات حفظ القرآن الكريم طوال الشهر. 
 إلا أنه رغم ما سبق ذكره فهناك بعض المشكلات التي قد تعوق أداء المسلمين لشعائرهم، وفي مقدمتها عدم رفع الآذان من المساجد، ، أيضاً مشكلة اللغة التي تعوق تعلم المسلمين الجدد- سواء من المواليد الجدد للمسلمين أو للوافدين- حديثًا على الإسلام، حيث لا يجيد هؤلاء اللغة العربية,وكذلك حالة التعليم الديني التي لا تبعث على التفاؤل، فلا توجد مدارس بالمعنى الكامل لتعليم الدين واللغة العربية وإنما هي فصول محدودة تقوم بهذا العمل بإمكانيات ضعيفة، ويعاني أبناء المسلمين صعوبة بالغة في الالتحاق بها بسبب البعد الشاسع وصعوبة المواصلات، وخاصة على الأطفال, فإذا أضفنا لذلك النقص في عدد المدرسين المتخصصين، وعدم وجود الطرق الحديثة لتعليم اللغات، وعدم وجود الكتاب المشوق للأطفال, لعرفنا أسباب واقع التعليم المتواضع للمسلمين في البرازيل. 
ومع ذلك يحاول المسلمون هناك التغلب علي هذا العائق الخطير بتحضير الأشرطة الدينية باللغتين العربية والبرتغالية التي تعتبر اللغة الرسمية في البرازيل، كما يهتمون بمشاهدة البرامج الدينية على القنوات العربية التي يصل بثُها إلى البرازيل إن تيسر لهم ذلك. 
وهناك أيضاً مشكلة الزواج حيث أصبح الجيل الجديد الناشئ في أرض البرازيل أقرب إلى العقلية البرازيلية منه إلى الروح الإسلامية، بمعنى أن الشاب يريد أن يختار زوجته،  وكثيراً ما يختار زوجته من فتيات الوطن الجديد، والمشكلة الكبرى هنا هي عندما تتزوج المسلمة من غير المسلم حيث كثرت هذه الظاهرة في السنين الأخيرة وتلك عقبة أولى في تكوين أسر لها قوام إسلامي في أرض المهجر. 
 كما أن ضعف الانتماء الديني لدى بعض المسلمين البرازيليين يعتبر مشكلةً، حيث يتم استقطابهم لبعض الجماعات السياسية التي تكون في الغالب مضادةً للتوجهات الإسلامية. 
وهكذا نكون قد اطلعنا على أحوال المسلمين عامة في البرازيل وخاصة في شهر رمضان رجاء أن يكون لهم نصيب من اهتمام إخوانهم في الدول الإسلامية مع دعاؤنا لهم بالثبات على الحق وإعلاء راية الإسلام في تلك البلاد وإلى اللقاء في بلد آخر إن شاء الله. 
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمو كوبا لا بواكي لهم     
مفكرة الإسلام: هكذا نبدأ حديثنا اليوم ونحن في طريقنا لزيارة أحدى دول الكاريبي لنتعرف كيف يعيش المسلمون هناك, ترى أيكون حالهم أفضل من غيرهم من الأقليات التي سبق لنا الحديث عنها؟ أم يكون واقعهم مطابق للعنوان الذي استهللنا به موضوعنا عن المسلمين في كوبا, أحبتي في الله أعيروني آذانكم وقلوبكم لنبدأ معاً زيارة تلك البقعة النائية محاولين إماطة اللثام عن أحوال المسلمين هناك. 
كوبا: دولة في أمريكا الوسطى من أكبر جزر الآنتيل بين خليج المكسيك و البحر الكاريبي و الأطلسي جنوبيّ ولاية فلوريدا, يبلغ طول الجزيرة 1125 كم ومتوسط عرضها 145 كم وتبعد عن ساحل فلوريدا حوالي 145 كم, فيها الكثير من الثغور أهمها سنتياكو دي كوبا الذي يقع قرب هافانا وماتانساس وسينفويجوس وكوانتيناموا و المناطق الجبلية. 
·        العاصمة: هافانا. 
·        عدد السكان: 11, 184,023نسمة. 
·        المساحة: 100,860كم. 
·        الديانة: المسيحية الديانة الرسمية وتبلغ نسبتها 85%, تليها اليهودية وديانات أخرى بينها الإسلام وتمثل 15%. 
·        المجموعات العرقية: 37% بيض, 11% سود, 51% ملون, 1% صينيين. 
·        اللغة: الأسبانية. 
اكتشف جزيرة كوبا كريستوفر كولومبس سنة 1492م وغزاها الأسبان حيث أقاموا فيها مستعمرة قوية عام1511م, احتفظت أسبانيا بسيطرتها على جزيرة كوبا حتى نالت استقلالها بمساعدة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية وظل تاريخها مرتبطاً بعلاقتها بها, كما ظل اقتصادها معتمداً على الزراعة ذات المحصول الواحد. 
استمر تواجد الجنود الأمريكيين في جزيرة كوبا حتى عام 1902 مع بقاء الحق للولايات المتحدة بالتدخل مما أدى إلى احتلالها لمرتين ثانيتين في عام 1906م وعام 1912م مما أعطى للأمريكيين فرصة لامتلاك مزارع وصناعات كثيرة. 
بعد الحرب العالمية الأولى ظهرت مساوئ الاعتماد على محصول زراعة السكر فقط بعد انتعاش لم يعمر طويلاً, لم يلبث ذلك أن انعكس على نشوء دكتاتوريات محلية فجاء الدكتاتور جيراردو ماشادو, ثم في عام 1950م ظهر الدكتاتور فولهنسيو باتيستا والذي اضطر للهرب إلى جمهورية الدومنيك عام 1959م مما أعطى الفرصة لفيدل كاسترو أن يحتل العاصمة وعين نفسه رئيسا للوزراء بمساعدة تشي جيفارا. 
و مما يجدر الإشارة إليه أنه في 23فبراير عام 1903م، قامت كوبا ممثلة برئيسها طوماس - الذي كان يحكم في تلك الفترة- بتأجير الولايات المتحد الأمريكية قاعدة جوانتانامو بمقابل 2000 دولار أمريكي في عهد الرئيس تيودور روزفلت و كان هذا امتناناً من الرئيس الكوبي للمساعدة التي قدمها الأمريكيون لتحرير كوبا؛ احتج الثوار الوطنيون على ذلك القرار، و على إثر ذلك لم تقم كوبا بصرف الشيكات اعتراضاً على قرار الإيجار و على الرغم من ذلك ترسل الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية شيكاً بقيمة 2000 دولار سنوياً إلى حكومة كوبا. 
و في أزمة صواريخ كوبا في أكتوبر عام 1968م لغم فيديل كاسترو القاعدة لمحاولة إجلاء الأمريكان، لكن الرئيس جون كندي رفض التدخل في القاعدة وأكد حقه في استئجارها. 
دخول الإسلام لكوبا: يذكر التاريخ أن وجود العرب في كوبا يعود بدء تاريخه إلى قرون عديدة منذ عبر كولومبس المحيطات, حيث دلت بعض المؤشرات الديموغرافية على وجود موريسكيين في أطقم رحلات كريستوف, وكانت أول مراسم التحريم الصادرة عن التاج الإسباني عبر 'أوامر ملكية' منتظمة صدرت طيلة القرن السادس عشر تنبه السلطات الأسبانية الاستعمارية إلى الوجود غير القانوني في العالم الجديد لأشخاص انقلبوا مجدداً إلى 'موريسكيين' وتلك هي التسمية التي عرف بها المسلمون الإسبانيون القدامى ' موريسك'. 
وقد شملت المراسم الملكية أيضاً على العبيد المنتمين إلى مجموعات عرقية إفريقية كالبربر والجولوفي الذين اعتنقوا الدين الإسلامي. 
ولقد كان لوجود الموريسك الواضح في القارة الأمريكية صدى في كوبا؛ ففي عام 1593 تم تعميد رجل موريسكي، بربري الأصل، في خورية هافانا الكبرى، اتخذ لنفسه اسم 'خوان ديلا كروس' تلك الطقوس الدينية كان يقيمها كبار رجال الجزيرة المستعمرون.   
وتشير بعض الحقائق التاريخية أيضاً لتؤكد على ما سبق قوله بأن وجود المسلمين في جزيرة كوبا يعود إلى عهود الرق القديمة، فقد اصطحب 'كريستوف كولومبس' العبيد على متن سفنه ليكتشف الأمريكتين وعندما أطلت عليهم الجزيرة صاحوا وقالوا 'قبة قبة' أي الأرض فسميت بذلك كوبا.  
وفي فترة انتصار الأسبان على المسلمين في الأندلس، وما تلا ذلك من محاولات التهجير لطمس معالم عروبتهم وإسلامهم على مدى 123 عاماً بعد سقوط مدينة غرناطة، جيء بالعديد منهم إلى كوبا وتمت تصفيتهم جسدياً. 
 فقد وصل مدينة هافانا في عام 1596 بضعة عشرات من العبيد المسلمين، من بينهم مجموعة يعود أصلها إلى ممالك المغرب وفاس وتونس وطرميسين إضافة إلى اثنين من الموريسك.   
و من المعروف أن البرازيل كانت أهم دولة في أمريكا اللاتينية فيها أسواق لبيع العبيد، حيث مازال بها حتى الآن الأماكن التي كان يباع فيها العبيد، فقد كان القراصنة البرتغاليون يذهبون إلى السنغال لخطف الرجال والنساء والأطفال وبيعهم أرقاء في عهد الاستعمار البرتغالي للبرازيل، إذ كانت تجارة الرقيق وقتئذ هي تجارة العصر التي تدر أرباحاً طائلة على أصحابها، وقد قدر بعض المؤرخين أن عدد الذين وصلوا أرقاء إلى البرازيل وكوبا ودول أخرى مجاورة من المسلمين الأندلسيين والأفارقة حتى عام 1888م بما يزيد على 6 ملايين.  
أما البقية الباقية من الأفارقة المسلمين في كوبا فقد تعقبتهم محاكم التفتيش الأسبانية وأجبرتهم على التخلي عن عقيدتهم وديانتهم التي هي الإسلام، وحاول بعضهم الاختفاء تحت أسماء مستعارة حتى جاءت الثورة الشيوعية لـ'فيديل كاسترو' وجففت منابع الدين وهدمت المساجد.   
تلك الآثار الوثائقية تسمح لنا بأن نصف المرحلة الأولى من تأثير العرب في كوبا بأنه أسباني - موريسكي وموريسكي - شمال إفريقي أتى به العبيد وأشخاص أحرار انقلبوا إلى الكاثوليكية.   
و نلاحظ أن أحد مظاهر هذا التأثير يتمثل واضحاً في بصمات الفن المعماري، إذ أنه خلال القرن السابع عشر وبداية الثامن عشر تميز الفن المعماري في هافانا و ريميديوس و سانتياغو دي كوبا وغيرها من المدن بالطراز المدجن، كإرث هام من مدرسة إشبيليا الموريسكية في التشييد. 
إن الطراز المدجن ملحوظ في المباني الدينية والمدنية الواقعة في الجزء التاريخي من مدينة هافانا كما في كنيسة الروح القدس، ودار الحرف رقم 12، ودار الكومت تاكون رقم 4, وفي مدينة ريميديوس في كنيسة المدينة الكبيرة. 
لقد ترك الإستعمار الإسباني في كوبا بصمات عربية أخرى منها الآثار اللغوية في اللغة الأسبانية بآلاف من المفردات وصلتها من اللغة العربية، وكذلك في بعض العبارات اللغوية الكوبية، واستخدام أنواع كثيرة من البهارات من أصل موريسكي في الأكلات المحلية والكثير من النباتات العطرية في الحدائق عندهم.  
نقلاً عن موقع مفكرة الإسلام.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

عرض كتاب:
المسلمون في الغرب بين تناقضات الواقع وتحديات المستقبل   
المؤلف : التجاني بولعوالي  
يبدو التجاني بولعوالي مشغولاً في كتابه بأسئلة تطرح نفسها بقوة على مسلمي الغرب، خاصة أن هذه القضية قد دخلت حلبة الصراع الفكري والسياسي الدوليين، ولم تعد مجرد شأن محلي أو داخلي بين المهاجرين والدول التي قصدوها بحثاً عن ظروف أفضل للحياة. وبولعوالي، مغربي مهاجر إلى هولندا، متخصص في النقد الأدبي والدراسات الألسنية، وإلى جانب ذلك فقد تلقى دراسات دينية، ولديه اهتمام خاص بالقضية الأمازيغية. وهو ينطلق من تجربته الخاصة، ومن الحوار الممتد الذي تشهده هولندا بشأن المهاجرين المسلمين، ومن جدال وسجالات ونقاشات فكرية شارك فيها في أوساط الجالية الإسلامية، ليقدم في كتابه مجموعة من الأسئلة والأجوبة حول هذه القضية الخلافية.
يرى الكاتب أن ثمة إشكالات عميقة تعتري واقع المسلمين في الغرب، وأنه يتوخى إثارة بعض جوانبها، وإماطة اللثام عن المسكوت عنه من قضايا المسلمين بالمهجر، ليكشف عن الوجه الحقيقي للإسلام أمة وتاريخاً وحضارة، وهو وجه يخالف مطلقاً ماعليه حال أغلب المسلمين الآن، أو ما تظهره وسائل الإعلام المختلفة من رؤى وتحاليل وآراء تسيء إلى الإسلام والمسلمين. ويحدث ذلك نتيجة جهل بعض وسائل الإعلام الغربية بحقيقة الإسلام، أو تجاهله لتلك الحقيقة باعتبار أنه منخرط في صراع حضاري محموم مع هذا الوافد عليه، الذي راح يتغلغل في الحياة اليومية الغربية مزاحماً ببريق ثقافته المتميزة ثقافة الآخر، ومصادماً بقيمه الخاصة عادات وتقاليد الآخر.
والحالة التي يبدو عليها الإسلام في الغرب، كما يقول المؤلف، تقتضي التنقيب عن الأسباب الخفية والمعلنة التي تقف وراء ذلك. وهذا التنقيب يبدأ من نقد الذات الإسلامية والعربية التي لا تمثل نفسها خير تمثيل في الغرب، مما يصعد من النظرة المهينة والمحتقرة للمسلمين. وبعد هذا النقد يمكن التأسيس لحوار منفتح ومعقلن، بين مسلمي الغرب أنفسهم أولاً، ثم مع الآخر. وإذا لم نتمكن، حسب تعبير بولعوالي، من إقامة حوار صريح مع الذات والهوية، فإننا بالضرورة سوف نفشل في إقامته مع الآخر أياً كان. وآلية الحوار تمكننا، بشكل أو بآخر، من الكشف عن حقيقتنا الضائعة بين أنقاض الصراعات المتتالية التي ضيعت علينا فرص الدعوة العقلانية والممنهجة لإسلام معتدل ومتسامح. لقد أصبحنا بفعل هذه الصراعات أمام صورة لإسلام مهشم، لا يمثل من الإسلام الحقيقي الخالص إلا الطقوس والعبادات واللباس، أما ذلك الوجه الحضاري والعلمي والأخلاقي فلا نلمسه إلا عند أفراد منعزلين يحيون خارج أسوار المجتمع.
يصف المؤلف شعور أغلب المسلمين في الغرب بأنهم بين خيارين أحلاهما مر: الاندماج أو الإحجام، اي إن عليهم الاختيار بين الانفتاح المشروط بشروط الغرب أو الانغلاق؛ فإما ثقافة الغرب التي تضمن لهم العيش الكريم أو قيم الإسلام التي تضمن لهم سخط الغرب وعدم رضاه. وتكاد مثل هذه الرؤية ذات البعدين الأبيض والأسود تهيمن على بنية التفكير لدي المسلمين الموجودين في الغرب.
غير أن هناك فئة قليلة استطاعت أن تشكل رؤية ثالثة، تستوحي خطوط التماس الإيجابية التي تحجبها أحكام القيمة التي يكوِّنها كل طرف عن الآخر. ويمكن استناداً إلى تلك التماسات أو القواسم المشتركة التوصل إلى صياغة ثقافة مشتركة بين الطرفين؛ ثقافة مبنية على قيم إنسانية ينتفي فيها التعصب الديني أو الأيديولوجي، مسكونة بهموم الإنسان النفسية والاجتماعية والثقافية، وهي هموم تتخطى كل الحواجز الإثنية والعقائدية والأيديولوجية وغير ذلك. ولإرساء هذه الثقافة يمكن استيحاء كل ما تمت مراكمته من موروثات أخلاقية وحضارية، يستمدها المرء من الدين الذي يؤمن به، أو من المنظومة الاجتماعية والفكرية التي يندرج فيها.
ولا يخفي الكاتب انزعاجه البالغ من انتشار مظاهرالتحلل الأخلاقي في الغرب، وخاصة الشذوذ الجنسي والاغتصاب المنظم والاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال، ويشير إلى أن بعض المصادر تؤكد أن ثمة جمعيات لها صلة بالسلطة تشجع على نشر ظاهرة اللواط بين أطفال المسلمين وشبابهم، وتقف وراء إشاعة مثل هذه الظواهر الشاذة ترسانة من الأجهزة المختلفة التي تستخدم شتى الآليات، إعلامية كانت أم تربوية. ولكن الوجه الآخر للمعادلة، وهو ما يجعلها صعبة، أن هذه البلاد ذاتها هي التي عاملت المهاجر المسلم بالمعروف، وقبلته بين ظهرانيها معززاً مكرماً، في حين أنه مرفوض في وطنه، وغير مسموح له بالاستقرار في إحدى الدول العربية أو الإسلامية الغنية، فهي تفتح أبوابها للأوروبيين والأمريكيين وتغلقها أمامه.
إن السلوك المتردد للمسلم في الغرب، بين الإقبال على شتى جوانب الحضارة الغربية ذات الجانب المادي أو النفعي، والإحجام عن الحيثيات الأخلاقية والسلوكية السائدة في المنظومة الغربية، يدفع الغربي إلى اعتبار مثل هذا السلوك نفاقاً أو تناقضاً. لكن ما يراه الغرب ازدواجية أو تناقضاً ليس كذلك في حقيقته، إذ يعبر عن الرغبة في اكتساب نوع من المناعة ضد الجانب المرفوض من الحياة الغربية، لكن الغرب لم يتسن له بعد إدراك هذه الإشكالية التواصلية، التي قد تحدث نوعاً من القطيعة الثقافية والمعرفية بين الطرفين. لكن، إلى متى يظل المسلمون في الغرب متمسكين بحبل المناعة التي تتخذ كثيراً طابع الانزواء والتقوقع، فإذا أفرطوا فيها أصبحت تطرفاً وغلواً، وإذا فرطوا أصبحت انصهاراً وتحللاً؟ هذه هي الإشكالية التي يتعين مواجهتها.
يسرد التجاني بولعوالي في كتابه كثيراً من المواقف والتجارب الشخصية، ويستعين بها على تأكيد أفكاره. ويشير المؤلف إلى أن كتابه يركز على النموذج الهولندي، على اعتبار أنه يعيش في هولندا، لكنه يؤكد أن أفكار الكتاب وإشكالياته لا تتعلق بهولندا وحدها، بقدر ما تتخذ منها منطلقاً نحو الأصقاع الاوروبية الأخرى، أو نموذجاً مصغراً يمكن أن ينطبق بشكل ما على باقي النماذج الغربية الأخرى، خصوصاً أن ثمة قواسم مشتركة كثيرة من بينها تاريخ الهجرة وأسبابها، وجنس المهاجرين، واعتقاداتهم، والاصطدام الكائن بين هوية المهاجرين والثقافة الغربية، وإخفاق سياسة الاندماج، وتدهور الاوضاع الاقتصادية.
يحاول المؤلف تحديد “آليات وأساليب” تسهل تعايش المسلمين المهاجرين مع ثقافة البلد الذي يوجدون فيه، وتراعي نوعية العادات والتقاليد السائدة هناك. وأهم هذه الآليات تتمثل في تعلم لغة البلد الذي يستقرون فيه، حيث تسهل لهم أداء الواجبات المفروضة عليهم، واستيعاب قوانين الدولة. والواجبات لا ينبغي أن تُحتزل فيما يصدر عن المؤسسات الرسمية والحكومية، بقدر ما تتخطى ذلك إلى كل ما يربطهم من علاقات ومصالح بالآخرين، أفراداً كانوا أو مؤسسات، وبواسطتها أيضا يتيسر عليهم نيل حقوقهم.
إن غياب مثل هذه الإمكانية- امتلاك اللغة- جعل أعداداً من مهاجري الجيل الأول والثاني يتخبطون طوال أكثر من نصف قرن، في سوء التواصل أو انعدامه مع مكونات المجتمع الذي يستقرون فيه، فحُكم عليهم بالتقوقع والانعزال في تكتلات صغيرة ينظر إليها الغربيون بعين الريبة والتخوف.
وفي هذا النطاق يدعو الكاتب إلى إدراج آلية فقه الواقع، واعتماد فهم ديني لين بخصوص المسائل التي تعرقل تحقيق التعايش السلمي مع الآخر. وهذه مهمة علماء الأمة، فهم مدعوون إلى تطويع المقولات الفقهية التقليدية التي تنظر بالأبيض والأسود إلى العالم، وتقسمه إلى دارين لا ثالث لهما: دار الحرب ودار السلم. وهم بذلك يقدمون أكثر من 50 مليون مسلم يقيمون بالغرب كبش فداء للحيرة والتناقض والانفصام.
ويدعو الكاتب كذلك إلى تأكيد نقاط التماس والالتقاء الكائنة بين ثقافة المسلمين الأصلية وثقافة الغرب، وهي نقاط لا تحصى، مع تأجيل أو تجاوز نقاط الخلاف والتوتر. ويبدأ ذلك من الأخذ بالمشترك الإنساني الذي يوفق بين سائر البشر. ولا جدال في أن كل مجموعة بشرية تنفرد بخصوصيات تميزها عن الأخرى، لكن مع ذلك الاختلاف الملموس يمكن التسليم بأن ثمة قواسم مشتركة من شأنها أن توحد بين البشر وإن تباعدت الملل والألسنة والثقافات. وهذه القواسم نابعة من طبيعة الإنسان البيولوجية وهيئته النفسية وتركيبته العقلية، حيث التماثل في بنية الجسم والشعور والتفكير من شأنه أن يجعل هذا الكائن الحي يحن إلى كل من تجمعه به هذه المكونات والسمات، وبذلك يقبل عفوياً أو منهجياً بناء جسر التعامل معه.
ويؤكد المؤلف أهمية غرس فكرة أن الإسلام لا يعادي أحداً، بقدر ما يواجه الذي يبدأ الاعتداء. ومثل هذا الموقف لا يضع الإسلام في موقف المعادي، وإنما في موقف المدافع عن وجوده. هذه الفكرة ينبغي أن توضع نصب أعين مسلمي الغرب، الذين ينساقون كثيراً خلف بعض التفسيرات الخاطئة التي ترى في غير المسلمين أعداء تجب محاربتهم. ويتناسى هؤلاء أن مجتمع المدينة المنورة ليس إلا صورة لمجتمع متعدد الأعراق والثقافات والمعتقدات والألسنة وغير ذلك، وهذه الصورة لا تختلف إلا شكلياً عن التعدد الذي يطبع المجتمع الغربي المعاصر. ولا ينبغي أن تظل هذه الحقيقة مرهونة بفكر النخبة وتنظيراتها، وإنما يجب أن تُعمم على سائر الصعد، وبين مُختلف الشرائح الاجتماعية.
وآخر التوصيات في أجندة المؤلف هي الاستمرار في الحملة التي بدأتها العديد من الجمعيات والمؤسسات لتحسين صورة الإسلام لدى الآخر. وإنجاحاً لهذا المشروع الهادف يعتقد المؤلف أن المسلمين في الغرب ملزمون بتحقيق عنصرين حيويين؛ أولهما البدء في تحسين هذه الصورة لدى المسلمين أنفسهم، وبالتحديد لدى أجيال الهجرة الأخيرة التي تفتقد الوعي الكافي بحقيقة عقيدتها وتاريخها وثقافتها، لأنها هي من سيتسلم في المستقبل القريب مشعل تمثيل الإسلام في الغرب. والعنصر الثاني هو تعميم هذه الحملة أفقياً، على سائر المستويات، كالبيت والمسجد والمدرسة والإدارة والحي والمدينة والدولة وغير ذلك، ورأسياً على سائر الصعد، اجتماعية كانت أو ثقافية أو سياسية أو تعليمية. 
نقلاً عن موقع دروب.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في أراكان بورما (ميانمار)..    
- تقع دولة بورما (ميانمار حالياً) في الجنوب الشرقي لقارة آسيا، ويحدها من الشمال الصين والهند، ومن الجنوب خليج البنغال وتايلاند، ومن الشرق الصين ولاووس وتايلاند، ومن الغرب خليج البنغال والهند وبنغلاديش، (ويقع إقليم أراكان في الجنوب الغربي لبورما على ساحل خليج البنغال والشريط الحدودي مع بنغلاديش). وتقدر مساحتها بأكثر من 261.000 ميل مربع، وتقدر مساحة إقليم أراكان قرابة 20.000 ميل مربع، ويفصله عن بورما حد طبيعي هو سلسلة جبال (أراكان يوما) الممتدة من جبال الهملايا. ويبلغ عدد سكان بورما أكثر من 50 مليون نسمة، وتقدر نسبة المسلمين بـ 15% من مجموع السكان نصفُهم في إقليم أراكان ـ ذي الأغلبية المسلمة ـ حيث تصل نسبة المسلمين فيه إلى أكثر من 70% والباقون من البوذيين الماغ وطوائف أخرى. ويتكون اتحاد بورما من عرقيات كثيرة جداً تصل إلى أكثر من 140 عرقية، وأهمها من حيث الكثرة (البورمان) وهم الطائفة الحاكمة ـ وشان وكشين وكارين وشين وكايا وركهاين ـ الماغ ـ والمسلمون ويعرفون بالروهينغا، وهم الطائفة الثانية بعد البورمان، ويصل عددهم إلى قرابة 5 ملايين نسمة). 
v وجود المسلمين في أراكان: 
يذكر المؤرخون أن الإسلام وصل إلى أراكان في عهد الخليفة العباسي هارون الرشيد (رحمه الله) في القرن السابع الميلادي عن طريق التجار العرب حتى أصبحت دولة مستقلة حكمها 48 ملكاً مسلماً على التوالي وذلك لأكثر من ثلاثة قرون ونصف القرن، أي ما بين عامي 1430 م - 1784م، وقد تركوا آثاراً إسلامية من مساجد ومدارس وأربطة منها مسجد بدر المقام في أراكان والمشهور جداً (ويوجد عدد من المساجد بهذا الاسم في المناطق الساحلية في كل من الهند وبنغلاديش وبورما وتايلاند وماليزيا وغيرها) ومسجد سندي خان الذي بني في عام 1430م وغيرها.   
v الاحتلال البوذي لأراكان 
في عام 1784م احتل أراكان الملك البوذي البورمي (بوداباي)، وضم الإقليم إلى بورما خوفاً من انتشار الإسلام في المنطقة، وعاث في الأرض الفساد، حيث دمر كثيراً من الآثار الإسلامية من مساجد ومدارس، وقتل العلماء والدعاة، واستمر البوذيون البورميون في اضطهاد المسلمين ونهب خيراتهم وتشجيع البوذيين الماغ على ذلك خلال فترة احتلالهم أربعين سنة التي انتهت بمجيء الاستعمار البريطاني. وفي عام 1824م احتلت بريطانيا بورما، وضمتها إلى حكومة الهند البريطانية الاستعمارية. وفي عام 1937م جعلت بريطانيا بورما مع أراكان مستعمرة مستقلة عن حكومة الهند البريطانية الاستعمارية كباقي مستعمراتها في الإمبراطورية آنذاك، وعُرفت بحكومة بورما البريطانية. وفي عام 1942م تعرض المسلمون لمذبحة وحشية كبرى من قِبَل البوذيين الماغ بعد حصولهم على الأسلحة والإمداد من قِبَل إخوانهم البوذيين البورمان والمستعمرين وغيرهم والتي راح ضحيتها أكثر من مائة ألف مسلم وأغلبهم من النساء والشيوخ والأطفال، وشردت مئات الآلاف خارج الوطن، ومن شدة قسوتها وفظاعتها لا يزال الناس ـ وخاصة كبار السن ـ يذكرون مآسيها حتى الآن، ويؤرخون بها، ورجحت بذلك كفة البوذيين الماغ، ومقدمة لما يحصل بعد ذلك. وفي عام 1947م قبيل استقلال بورما عقد مؤتمر عام في مدينة بنغ لونغ للتحضير للاستقلال، ودعيت إليه جميع الفئات والعرقيات إلا المسلمين الروهينغا لإبعادهم عن سير الأحداث وتقرير مصيرهم. 
وفي عام 1948م وبالتحديد يوم 4 كانون الثاني منحت بريطانيا الاستقلال لبورما شريطة أن تمنح لكل العرقيات الاستقلال عنها بعد عشر سنوات إذا رغبت في ذلك، ولكن ما أن حصل البورمان على الاستقلال حتى نقضوا عهودهم، ونكثوا على أعقابهم، حيث استمرت في احتلال أراكان بدون رغبة سكانها من المسلمين الروهينغا والبوذيين الماغ أيضاً، وقاموا بالممارسات البشعة ضد المسلمين. 
v أهم مآسي المسلمين في أراكان 
التطهير العرقي : منذ أن استولى العسكريون الفاشيون على الحكم في بورما بعد الانقلاب العسكري بواسطة الجنرال (نيوين) المتعصب عام 1962م تعرض مسلمو أراكان لكل أنواع الظلم والاضطهاد من القتل والتهجير والتشريد والتضييق الاقتصادي والثقافي ومصادرة أراضيهم، بل مصادرة مواطنتهم بزعم مشابهتهم للبنغاليين في الدين واللغة والشكل.  
- طمس الهوية والآثار الإسلامية: وذلك بتدمير الآثار الإسلامية من مساجد ومدارس تاريخية، وما بقي يمنع منعاً باتاً من الترميم فضلاً على إعادة البناء أو بناء أي شيء جديد لـه علاقة بالدين والملة من مساجد ومدارس ومكتبات ودور للأيتام وغيرها، وبعضها تهوي على رؤوس الناس بسبب مرور الزمن، والمدارس الإسلامية تمنع من التطوير أو الاعتراف الحكومي والمصادقة لشهاداتها أو خريجيها.  
- المحاولات المستميتة لـ (برمنة) الثقافة الإسلامية وتذويب المسلمين في المجتمع البوذي البورمي قسراً. - التهجير الجماعي من قرى المسلمين وأراضيهم الزراعية، وتوطين البوذيين فيها في قرى نموذجية تبنى بأموال وأيدي المسلمين جبراً، أو شق طرق كبيرة أو ثكنات عسكرية دون أي تعويض، ومن يرفض فمصيره الموت في المعتقلات الفاشية التي لا تعرف الرحمة. 
-الطرد الجماعي المتكرر خارج الوطن مثلما حصل في الأعوام التالية: عام 1962م عقب الانقلاب العسكري الفاشي حيث طرد أكثر من 300.000 مسلم إلى بنغلاديش. وفي عام 1978م طرد أكثر من (500.000) أي نصف مليون مسلم، في أوضاع قاسية جداً، مات منهم قرابة 40.000 من الشيوخ والنساء والأطفال حسب إحصائية وكالة غوث اللاجئين التابعة للأمم المتحدة. وفي عام 1988م تم طرد أكثر من 150.000 مسلم، بسبب بناء القرى النموذجية للبوذيين في محاولة للتغيير الديموغرافي. وفي عام 1991م تم طرد قرابة (500.000) أي نصف مليون مسلم، وذلك عقب إلغاء نتائج الانتخابات العامة التي فازت فيها المعارضة بأغلبية ساحقة انتقاماً من المسلمين، لأنهم صوتوا مع عامة أهل البلاد لصالح الحزب الوطني الديمقراطي (NLD) المعارض.  
- إلغاء حق المواطنة من المسلمين، حيث تم استبدال إثباتاتهم الرسمية القديمة ببطاقات تفيد أنهم ليسوا مواطنين، ومن يرفض فمصيره الموت في المعتقلات وتحت التعذيب أو الهروب خارج البلاد، وهو المطلوب أصلاً.  
- العمل القسري لدى الجيش أثناء التنقلات أو بناء ثكنات عسكرية أو شق طرق وغير ذلك من الأعمال الحكومية (سخرة وبلا مقابل حتى نفقتهم في الأكل والشرب والمواصلات).  
- حرمان أبناء المسلمين من مواصلة التعلم في الكليات والجامعات، ومن يذهب للخارج يُطوى قيده من سجلات القرية، ومن ثم يعتقل عند عودته، ويرمى به في غياهب السجون.  
-حرمانهم من الوظائف الحكومية مهما كان تأهيلهم، حتى الذين كانوا يعملون منذ الاستعمار أو القدماء في الوظائف أجبروا على الاستقالة أو الفصل، إلا عمداء القرى وبعض الوظائف التي يحتاجها العسكر فإنهم يعيِّنون فيها المسلمين بدون رواتب، بل وعلى نفقتهم المواصلات واستضافة العسكر عند قيامهم بالجولات التفتيشية للقرى. 
- منعهم من السفر إلى الخارج حتى لأداء فريضة الحج إلا إلى بنغلاديش ولمدة يسيرة، ويعتبر السفر إلى عاصمة الدولة رانغون أو أية مدينة أخرى جريمة يعاقب عليها، وكذا عاصمة الإقليم والميناء الوحيد فيه مدينة أكياب، بل يمنع التنقل من قرية إلى أخرى إلا بعد الحصول على تصريح.  
-عدم السماح لهم باستضافة أحد في بيوتهم ولو كانوا أشقاء أو أقارب إلا بإذن مسبق، وأما المبيت فيمنع منعاً باتاً، ويعتبر جريمة كبرى ربما يعاقب بهدم منزله أو اعتقاله أو طرده من البلاد هو وأسرته.  
- عقوبات اقتصادية: مثل الضرائب الباهظة في كل شيء، والغرامات المالية، ومنع بيع المحاصيل إلا للعسكر أو من يمثلهم بسعر زهيد لإبقائهم فقراء، أو لإجبارهم على ترك الديار.  
ومن خلال العرض السابق يتبين لنا بجلاء المخطط البوذي البورمي لإخلاء إقليم أراكان من المسلمين بطردهم منه أو إفقارهم وإبقائهم ضعفاء لا حيلة لهم ولا قوة، ولاستخدامهم كعبيد وخدم لهم، حيث إنهم لم يُدْعَوْا حتى لحضور المؤتمر العام، لذلك ينبغي للمسلمين عموماً وعلى أهل الفكر والرأي والمشورة والعلم خصوصاً نصرة قضاياهم، وإعانتهم بكل السبل الممكنة في هذا العصر.  
ولجعل المستقبل أفضل ولصالح المسلمين ـ وإن كان أمر المستقبل بيد الله إلا أننا أمرنا بالسعي ـ يمكن العمل على مراحل عدة: المرحلة الأولى: المطالبة بالمساواة في الحقوق العامة كغيرهم من المواطنين، وتنشيط القضية وتفعيلها من ناحية السياسة الداخلية والدولية حتى يتمكن المسلمون من الحصول على حقوقهم، ويحصلون على التمثيل في البرلمان والحكومات المحلية وغير ذلك، وبذلك تقوى مواقفهم. المرحلة الثانية: المطالبة بتنفيذ رغبة الشعب الأراكاني في تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية على الإقليم، بكونهم الأغلبية في الإقليم، والإعداد لهذه المرحلة من الناحية الشرعية والدستورية، وتتبعها مراحل أخرى حتى يحصلوا على الاستقلال بإذن الله  
المصدر: أراكان المحتلة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب ومواجهة التحديات   
 السيِّد محمد علي الحسيني اللُّبناني  
من المؤسف جداً أن كرامة الإنسان وحقوقه مهدورة ومصادرة في عالمنا الثالث، حيث يضطر الإنسان للهجرة وهي: عملية انتقال من بلده ومسقط رأسه، إلى بلد آخر يمكنه العيش فيه بكرامة، ويُؤمّن فيه على حياته من الهلاك أو السجن، وعلى ماله من الضياع. أو الانتقال إلى مأوى آخر يمكنه فيه تحقيق أمانيه والعيش باحترام.
فلذا من النادر جداً أن ترى عائلة من عوائلنا لا يوجد فيها بعض من أفرادها، ممّن اضطر لأسباب أمنية، أو لحروب أهلية، كما في عراقنا الحبيب، حيث اضطر أكثر من مليوني شخص للخروج من بلده ومسقط رأسه ; بسبب الخوف على النفس والعرض والمال، بل وفي فلسطين أيضاًترى الهجرة بسبب الاحتلال، فنرى الألف بحالة تشرد خارج البلاد. أوترى البعض اضطروا للهجرة بسبب الظروف الإقتصادية كما في بلدنا العزيز لبنان، حيث الآن يضطر أغلب الشباب، المُتعلّمُ منهم والكاسب إلى الهجرة ; لعلّه يجد في الغرب أو في ديار المهجر مكاناً أفضل للعيش ولحفظ الكرامة والأمن والآمان. فالنتيجة هي أنّ هناك أسباباً عديدةً للهجرة.
ولكن كما أنّ هناك نقاط إيجابية من الناحية الحياتية كذلك هناك تحديات سوف يواجهها المغترب المسلم الذي يعيش في الغرب بشكل خاص.
وهذه التحديات يمكن أن أقسمها إلى ثلاثة أقسام: التحديات الداخلية، الخارجية، رسالة الغرب لنا .
التحديات الداخلية:
وهي الصراع بين القيم والأخلاق والتربية والعادات الحسنة والالتزام، وبين الشهوات المستمرة في كُلِّ شارع وسوق، والإنفلات ومساوئ العادات التي تريد من المهاجر منه أن يصبح من حثالات الغرب، في كونه مجرد مستهلك شهواتي، بعيداً عن الآخرة، بل والأجواء الروحية، والاعتقادات الإسلامية والقيم الإخلاقية، والفضائل الإنسانية، فيذوب كالملح في الماء العذب.
وهكذا وللأسف الشديد سقط بعض الناس من أصحاب النفوس الضعيفة، فكانت الغربة ومساوئها أكبر وأعظم خطراً عليه من البقاء في بلاده. فهذا أمر خطير ينبغي الإلتفات إليه، وأن يحسب له ألف، بل مليون حساب قبل الهجرة خصوصاً من كان معه بنات أو شباب في سنّ مبكّرة، فالخطر سوف يكون مؤكداً أكثر.
التحديات الخارجية:
وهي عبارة عن احتمال الإنحراف الثقافي، حيث تبدأ بإسقاط القيم وادخال الافكار الشيطانية، من قبيل كون الدين وسيلة لطبقه من الناس، والدين مجموعة طقوس، ويبدأ الهجوم بالأطفال، وخصوصاً الذين فتحوا أعينهم في عالم غير إسلامي، ولا يتكلم العربية مختلف تماماً سلوكاً وميولاً فتحلّ اللّغةُ الأجنبية ـ نتيجة الاختلاط ـ محلّ اللّغة العربية ويسيطر المناخ الفاسد على الطفل، فيعيش الفساد والرذيلة على انها عادات وتقليد، والمحرمات والمنكرات على انها مدنية ورُقي.
ولا يعني له القرآن شيئا، ولا الصلاة، ولا الحجاب ولا حرمةشرب الخمر، وحتى السلام يصبح بكلمة (هلو) والوداع (باي)، وينجرُّ الانسان للعلمانية، والتي هي بداية الخطر الانحرافي الثقافي، في إباحة كل المحرمات، وإحلال المُنكرات، وكل هذا لا يلتفت الإنسان له مباشرة إلا بعد مدة، حيث نرى اللُّغة العربية لغة القرآن وأهل الجنة قد أصبحت ركيكة وحتى أهل البيت ا لواحد لا يتكلمون بها.
وترى من بعد كل هذا تغير عاداتهم وممارساتهم، حتى طريقة اللبس والأكل، وإلى انعدام الالتزام الديني، وفكّ الإرتباط العائلي، بل تنعدم صلة الرحم، فلا احترام للأهل ولا مكانة لهم، ثم يفقد الأهل ابنائهم وتتطوّر الحالة إلى أمور سلبية لا تحصى في هذه العجالة.
رسالة الغرب لنا:
بعدما تكلمنا عن التحديات الداخلية والخارجية، نأتي إلى المجتمع الغربي الذي يحمل للمسلم رسالة في كل يوم. يحاول أن يُؤثر عليه من الناحية العقائدية، كأمثال شهود يهوه ـ مثلاً ـ نراهم يدقُّون الأبواب، ويدخلون البيوت، ويُوزِّعون الكُتيِّبات والنشرات، فضلاً عمّن يحاول تنصيرنا في الخارج بالتبشير وغيره، ومن ناحية آخر نرى من يحاول جاهداً أن يجردنا عن التدين والدين بدعوى العلمانية، والعمل على فصلنا بطريق أو بآخر عن مجتمعاتنا وأرحامنا وَمساجدنا وَحُسينياتنا، ويبعدنا عن علمائنا، بل يحثُّ على ترك القرآن، وإذا لم يفلح معنا حوّل اهتمامه للأطفال، لكي تكون النشأة كما قال مسؤول إحدى دوائر الهجرة: إن الجيل الأوّل والثاني من المهاجرين سوف يتأقلم ويذوب في مجتمعنا، بيد أنّ الجيل الثالث سيكون نسخة طبق الأصل عن واقعنا وتقاليدنا وعاداتنا. هذه رسالة الغرب لنا .
توجيهاتنا للمسلم المغترب:
أقول: بعدما تحدثنا وأشرنا إلى التحديات وخطرها علينا وعلى أولادنا ومجتمعنا، لا أجد سوى طريقة واحدة للدفاع، وهي الهجوم، نعم الهجوم المضاد.
فعلينا أن نقف منتبهين للتحديات، بل نزداد إيماناً وتمسُّكاً بديننا في مواجهة كافة التحديات الداخلية والخارجية، وأن نحمل رسالة خاتم الأنبياء محمد بن عبد الله (صلى الله عليه وآله وسلم) رسالة الإسلام العظيم، إسلام الرأفة والرحمة، إسلام الإنسانية والعدل .
إسلام المحبة والكرامة، إسلام عليّ بن أبي طالب (عليه السلام)الذي قال: إن الناس صنفان: إمّا أخ لك في الدِّين، أو نظير لك في الخلق.
فنهتمّ بإخوتنا المؤمنين في الغرب، وننشئ مراكز دينية لحماية الجالية الإسلامية من الإنحراف السلوكي والفكري، فضلاً عن المدارس التعليمية، والأماكن الترفيهية، ونهجم أيضاً على الآخرين لتبليغ شريعة سيد المرسلين أيضاً، وهذا هو التحدِّي الأساسي الذي يواجهه كلُّ مسلم في الغرب.
فعلى المسلم أن ينشر مبادئه ومعتقداته في الغرب، ويدعو إلى الإيمان بالله الواحد الأحد، بالفعل والقول. تلك هي مسؤولية المسلم في الغرب.
وأن يعمل على قاعدة: (قُلْ يَا أَهْلَ الْكِتَابِ تَعَالَوْا إِلَى كَلِمَة سَوَاء بَيْنَنَا وَبَيْنَكُمْ أَلاَّ نَعْبُدَ إِلاَّ اللهَ وَلاَ نُشْرِكَ بِهِ شَيْئاً وَلاَ يَتَّخِذَ بَعْضُنَا بَعْضاً أَرْبَاباً مِنْ دُونِ اللهِ فَإِنْ تَوَلَّوْا فَقُولُوا اشْهَدُوا بِأَنَّا مُسْلِمُونَ)( ).
وبلسان: (ادْعُ إِلَى سَبِيلِ رَبِّكَ بِالْحِكْمَةِ وَالْمَوْعِظَةِ الْحَسَنَةِ وَجَادِلْهُمْ بِالتي هِيَ أَحْسَنُ إِنَّ رَبَّكَ هُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِمَنْ ضَلَّ عَنْ سَبِيلِهِ وَهُوَ أَعْلَمُ بِالْمُهْتَدِينَ)( ).
وَيتأسّى المسلمُ بجعفر بن أبي طالب الطيّار، كيف نزل في بلاد النصارى، وخاطب ملكها ; وكيف بلَّغ بالجامع المشترك بيننا، وهو الله والإيمان بالرسول والآخرة؟
(وَقُلِ اعْمَلُوا فَسَيَري اللهُ عَمَلَكُمْ وَرَسُولُهُ وَالْمُؤْمِنُونَ)

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب بين الاندماج والاستقلالية     
بقلم: يحي أبوزكريّا                        
من الإشكاليّات الكبيرة التي تعترض حياة المسلمين في الغرب هو اندماجهم أو عدم اندماجهم في الواقع الجغرافي الجديد الذي هاجروا إليه، ويفضي الاندماج إلى ضرورة ترك المسلمين لمفردات شخصيتهم والتي قوامها المسلكيّة الحياتيّة التي رسم أبعادها الإسلام، فيما تفضي الاستقلالية إلى عزل المسلمين عن الواقع الجديد الذي يعيشون فيه وعندها قد يصونون شخصيتهم لكن ذلك يجعلهم يراوحون مكانهم في السلم الاجتماعي والثقافي وحتى السياسي في الواقع الغربي.  
وإشكاليّة الاندماج أو الاستقلالية لم تصبّح همّاً خاصّاً للمسلمين، بل أصبحت همّاً سياسيّاً يؤرّق كافة الحكومات الغربيّة التي يوجد على أراضيها عشرات الآلاف من المسلمين إلى درجة أنّ العديد من الساسة الغربيين الأعضاء في الأحزاب الحاكمة في الغرب يرفضون تولّي وزارة الهجرة والاندماج لعقدة الملفات المطروحة في أجندة هذه الوزارة، وللإخفاقات الكثيرة التي منيّت بها سياسات الهجرة والاندماج في الغرب، علماً أنّ وزارات الهجرة والاندماج في الغرب تحظى بميزانيّات كبيرة جداً تفوق كل الوزارات الأخرى، ومردّ اهتمام الدوائر الغربيّة بسياسة الاندماج يعود إلى أنّ السبب الذي جعل الحكومات الغربيّة تستورد بشراً من القارات الخمس ومن العالم الثالث على وجه التحديد هو الحفاظ على التوازن السكّاني و بعث الحيويّة والروح في الواقع الاجتماعي و الاقتصادي الغربي، خصوصاً في ظل التضاؤل الرهيب للنسمة الغربيّة. 
 وإذا كانت العواصم الغربيّة قد أوجدت نوعاً من التوازن السكانّي واستطاعت أن تعبئّ المناطق الفارغة فيها بالقادمين من العالم العربي والإسلامي والثالث، فإنّ دوائر القرار في الغرب تولي أهميّة قصوى لأمنها المستقبلي، وذلك يقتضي قطع اللحمة بين الجيل المسلم الذي ولد معظمه في الغرب وانتمائه الحضاري حتى لا يكون الواقع الغربي واقعاً اثنيّا متعددّاً من الناحيّة الدينية، ويرى استراتيجيو الاندماج أنّه إذا لا يوجد أمل في تغيير ذهنيّات وشخصيات الآباء بما ينسجم مع مفردات الحياة الغربيّة، فيجب أن تخصصّ جهود جبّارة لتغريب الأبناء الذين فقد 95 بالمئة منهم اللغة الأمّ ، والذين هم أكثر من آبائهم اندماجاً بالحياة الغربيّة من خلال المدرسة والمنتديات الرياضيّة وغيرها، ويعترف هؤلاء الاستراتيجيون أنّ رهانهم الأساس هو على الأبناء دون الآباء؛ لأنّ الطفل المسلم ومنذ ولادته يخضع في الغرب للقواعد الغربيّة التي جعلت لتنظيم حياة الفرد من المهد وإلى اللحد، وهو الأمر الذي يجعل أطفال المسلمين أقرب إلى المعادلة الغربيّة في الحياة من الآباء الذين يعيش أكثر من 70 بالمئة منهم في بطالة كاملة ويتقاضون مساعدات من المؤسسّات الاجتماعية.   
ومع تزايد جرائم الشرف في الغرب ولجوء مسلمين إلى قتل بناتهم بسبب السلوك الغربي لبناتهم ارتفعت الأصوات الغربيّة بضرورة إيجاد سياسة اندماجيّة ناجحة تجعل القادمين من الشرق جزءاً لا يتجزّأ من الواقع الغربي.  
فقد استيقظت السويد على جريمة فظيعة يوم 22-01-2002م حركّت الرأي العام السويدي ومازالت تثير جدلاً سياسياً وإعلاميّاً بشكل لم يسبق له مثيل، وتتمثّل هذه الجريمة في إقدام أحد الآباء من أكراد تركيّا على قتل ابنته فاطمة التي تبلغ من العمر 26 سنة، وذلك بسبب سلوكها المشابه لسلوك السويديات المتحررات من القيود الأسريّة بشكل مطلق، والمجني عليها فاطمة كانت تعيش في كنف أسرتها قبل أن تتعرّف على شاب سويدي سنة 1998م وتقررّ أن تعيش معه عن طريق المعاشرة بدون زواج كما يحدث مع معظم السويديّات، ونظراً لسلوكها هذا فقد ظلّ أبوها يحاسبها على تصرفهّا هذا، فيما قررّت هي أن تقود حركة دعوة الشابات المسلمات إلى الثورة على التقاليد والعادات والمبادئ التي مازالت تتحكم في مسلكيّات كل الأسر القادمة من العالم الإسلامي إلى السويد ، ونظراً لدعوتها هذه فقد احتضنت سياسيّاً، وكانت دعوتها محلّ ترحيب وزيرة الاندماج السويديّة منى سالين المتهمة من قبل الصحف السويدية بعدم تسديد ضرائبها لمصلحة الضرائب. 
ورغم تحذير الأب والأقرباء لها فقد استمرّت تدعو المرأة الأجنبية إلى التحرر المطلق، ورغم وفاة عشيقها في حادث سيارة إلاّ أنّها استمرّت في نفس النهج ، وعندما كانت فاطمة تزور أختها الصغرى في بيتها في منطقة أوبسالا القديمة في مدينة أوبسالا الجامعيّة – تبعد مدينة أوبسالا عن العاصمة السويدية ستوكهولم بحدود 70 كيلومتراً - تسللّ أبوها إلى بيت أختها وأطلق عليها النار مهشمّا رأسها ومن ثمّ سلمّ نفسه للشرطة، وكانت فاطمة تنوي التوجّه إلى كينيا لإنجاز بحث ميداني له علاقة باختصاصها في العلوم الإنسانيّة، وبسبب الإرباكات التي يعيشها المسلمون في السويد بسب تبعات أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر – أيلول وبسبب الاحتقان الغربي ضدّ المسلمين فقد تحولّت قضيّة فاطمة إلى موضوع للرأي العام وباتت الصحافة السويدية والإعلام المرئي والمسموع يهتم بهذه القضيّة وإخفاق موضوع الاندماج في السويد، وقد انطلقت تظاهرة كبيرة في مدينة أوبسالا 23- 01-2002م تنديداً بجرائم الشرف، وقد شاركت فيها وزيرة الاندماج منى سالين.  
وتجدر الإشارة إلى أنّ جرائم من هذا القبيل قد انتشرت في السويد بشكل كبير ففي سنة 1994م قتل فلسطيني مسيحي ابنته التي تبلغ من العمر 18 سنة بعد أن قررّت أن تعيش مع شاب سويدي دون إذن أبيها، وفي سنة 1996م قتلت فتاة عربية تدعى ليلى وعمرها 15 سنة من قبل أخيها؛ لأنّها قررت أن تعيش كالسويديّات. 
وفي سنة 1997م قتلت فتاة مسلمة عمرها 22 سنة عندما كانت تغادر مرقصاً، وقام أخوها الذي يبلغ من العمر 20 سنة بقتلها في الشارع، وفي نفس السنة أيضاً 1997م قتلت فتاة كرديّة عمرها 17 سنة من قبل أخيها البالغ من العمر 16 سنة.
وفي سنة 1999م قتلت فتاة كرديّة لدى زيارة كردستان في العراق من قبل أعمامها الذين اكتشفوا سلوكها السويدي، وجرى إبلاغ السلطات السويدية من قبل بعض ذويها. 
وفي سنة 2001م قتلت فتاة مسلمة من قبل أخيها. 
هذا بالإضافة إلى مئات قضايا الاعتداء والضرب ومحاولة القتل المعروضة أمام المحاكم و عشرات الجرائم الأخرى في مختلف المحافظات السويدية.   
وسعت بعض الجهات السياسية والاجتماعية في السويد إلى تسييس قضيّة فاطمة وغيرها واتهّام العرب والمسلمين بأنّهم غير قابلين للاندماج في المجتمع السويدي، وغير مؤهليّن ليصبحوا جزءاً من المجتمع السويدي علماً أن بعض التيارات السيّاسية تعد أنّ الاندماج لا يعني التخلي عن الدين والثقافة والخلفية الفكريّة للمهاجر العربي والمسلم، ومع ذلك يبدو أنّ أصحاب هذا الطرح تضاءل حجمهم وخصوصاً بعد الحادي عشر من أيلول الأسود في سنة 2001م في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكيّة . 
ومهما كانت الأهداف الإستراتيجيّة لسياسة الاندماج في الغرب، فإنّ المسلمين انقسموا تجاه هذه السياسة إلى ثلاث فئات، الفئة الأولى وهي التي ذابت بشكل كامل في المجتمع الغربي وباتت تزايد على الغربيين نسيانهم المطلق للقيّم والمبادئ والمفاهيم الروحيّة، وأصبح هؤلاء لا يعترفون بالإسلام كشريعة متكاملة، بل راحوا يذمّون الإسلام من خلال تصرفاتهم وتصريحاتهم ، وأصبح لحم الخنزير في عرفهم الجديد لحماً لذيذاً ، والأفلام الإباحيّة جزءاً لا يتجزّء من التمتّع بالحياة، والعديد من المحلات التي فتحها المنتمون إلى هذه الفئة أصبحت وكراً لكل أنواع الفساد، والكثير من المنتمين إلى هذه الشريحة إمّا لم يكن لديهم التزام بالإسلام في بلادهم أو أصبحت لديهم ردّة فعل كبيرة تجاه بعض الممارسات الإسلامية في بلادهم وأخصّ بالذكر هنا الإيرانيين والأتراك والأكراد.  
والفئة الثانيّة هي تلك الفئة الشديدة الالتزام وتعد وجودها في الغرب اضطراريّاً لأسباب سيّاسية أو اقتصاديّة وبمجرّد زوال مسببات الإقامة في الغرب سيعودون إلى ديّار الإسلام، وتعيش هذه الفئة خارج المعادلة الاجتماعيّة والسياسيّة في الغرب ، لكنّها في المقابل حافظت على التزامها وتدينّها وعقيدتها، ولا شكّ أنّ هذه الفئة تجابه صعوبات متعددّة في دنيّا الاغتراب وتحتسب ذلك عند الله. 
والفئة الثالثة هي الفئة المتمسكة بدينها والمنفتحة على محاسن الحضارة الغربيّة من قبيل النظام والانضباط والحثّ على طلب العلم وتقديس قيمة العمل والعمل الدؤوب، وتعد هذه الفئة انفتاحها على محاسن الحضارة الغربية وإقامة جسور تواصل مع الغربيين مدخلاً ضروريّاً للتعريف بالحضارة العربيّة والإسلاميّة، وبدون ذلك سيبقى الغربيون جاهلين بمقاصد الشريعة الإسلاميّة خصوصاً، وأنّهم يستقون معلوماتهم عن الإسلام إمّا من المستشرقين الغربيين الذين درسوا الحضارة العربيّة والإسلاميّة أو من المستغربين العرب الذين كتبوا عن الإسلام بما يرضي العقل الغربي طمعاً في الجوائز والمخصصّات الماليّة التي تخصصّ لهذا الغرض وهي تقدّر بملايين الدولارات، وإلى هذه الفئة ينتمي المثقفون وحملة الشهادات العليا من المسلمين، والذين بدؤوا يلعبون أدواراً مهمّة في الواقع الغربي.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في العالم    
بعد أن رحل عام 2000 الذي جعلته الأمم المتحدة عاماً للحوار بين الحضارات وقبل أن ينتهي عام 2001، وبعد أن قطع الدعاة المسلمون أشواطاً طويلة في تعريف شعوب العالم بالإسلام ديناً ومنهجاً، جاءت تفجيرات11 أيلول من السنة نفسها لتعيد عقارب الساعة إلى الوراء ، والى نقطة الصفر وحتى دون ذلك . 
وفي فورة الانفعال بهذا الحدث، خرجت تصريحات عديدة من مختلف النخب السياسية والفكرية في الغرب ، تؤكد أن الغرب غرب والشرق شرق وأنهما لن يلتقيا أبداً. وشبه الرئيس الأمريكي ما حدث بأنه حرب صليبية جديدة ضد قوى الإسلام المتخلف ، وخرج رئيس وزراء ايطاليا بتصريح ألغى فيه العطاء الحضاري للإسلام طيلة قرون عديدة ،إضافة الى تصريحات تاتشر الطاعنة بالإسلام والمسلمين . 
على مستوى النخب الفكرية ، كان مؤتمر المفكرين الأمريكيين ، والذي خرج ببيانه الختامي مؤكداً ما ذهب إليه صموئيل هنتنغتون حول صدام الحضارات ، وما طرحه قبله فوكوياما حول نهاية التاريخ، وبارك تلك الحرب العادلة ، كما اسماها البيان ، والتي تقودها أمريكا ضد قوى الشر والإرهاب في العالم ممثلة بالإسلام والمسلمين من أجل نشر القيم الأمريكية في التقدم والتحضر واحترام حقوق الإنسان. 
هذا التعاطي الانفعالي والمنفلت ، انسحب أيضا على المستوى الشعبي داخل فئات المجتمع الأمريكي خصوصاً والمجتمعات الأوروبية عموماً. 
شاهدنا وسمعنا وقرأنا عن حوادث عديدة استهدفت الوجود الإسلامي في الغرب ، أفراداً ومؤسسات ، وعادت النظرة القديمة الى سابق عهدها ، نظرة الاقصاء والالغاء والشك والريبة تحكم علاقة تلك الشعوب بالوجود الإسلامي في الغرب . 
فتاة عربية تفجر أزمة في الحكومة الإسبانية بإصرارها على ارتداء الحجاب 
* مديرة المدرسة ترفض دخولها بالحجاب. 
* وزيرة التربية تؤيد قرار المديرة. 
* وزير العمل والشؤون الاجتماعية يصف الحجاب بأنه من العادات السيئة ولا يجوز أن تكون مقبولة في اسبانيا. 
* زعيم تجمع اليسار المتحد يصف القرار بأنه إجراء عنصري. 
* السكرتير العام للحزب الاشتراكي المعارض يتساءل: كيف سنبني إسبانيا إذا كان هناك من يفكر بأن الحجاب مثل طهور النساء؟. 
* مستشار التربية في مقاطعة مدريد يصدر أوامره بالسماح للطالبة بدخول المدرسة من دون شروط. 
تاتشر تثير موجة من الجدل في بريطانيا بسبب وصفها (الإسلاموية) بـ(البولشفية) 
* بعد توجيهها اللوم للمسلمين بذريعة أنهم لم يعبروا عن استيائهم بما فيه الكفاية من هجمات سبتمبر (ايلول)الماضي اعتبرت البارونة المحافظة في مقال نشرته صحيفة (الغارديان) أن الغرب عرضة لخطر ماسمته(الارهاب الإسلامي)ووصفت مااعتبرته (الإسلاموية)ب(البولشفية الجديدة) 
توافق في المؤتمر الإسلامي –المسيحي في اسطنبول على إنكار الصبغة الدينية الحصرية للارهاب الدولي 
تحت شعار (الحضارات والتناغم:البعد السياسي)عقد منتدى وزراء خارجية منظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي والاتحاد الأوروبي، وأعلن وزير الخارجية التركي لدى افتتاحه الاجتماع أن (الإرهاب لا دين له ولا حدود ولا يمكن تحديده استناداً إلى هذه القواعد). 
خافيير سولانا ، الممثل الأعلى للسياسة الخارجية في الاتحاد الأوروبي حذّر من الصيغ المجتزأة معتبراً أنه لا توجد حضارة إسلامية واحدة وأن هذه الحضارة ليست محددة جغرافيا ودعا إلى أكبر قدر من التفهم والتسامح مع رفضه التشبيه بين الإرهاب والإسلام . 
وزير الخارجية الأسبق (كونو) يطلق مبادرة حول الإسلام والعالم الإسلامي 
* إن غالبية المسلمين يحبون السلام مثلهم في ذلك مثل معتنقي الديانات والأيديولوجيات الأخرى . 
* تنمية وعي أدق عن الإسلام لدى الشعب الياباني بنشر نتائج الدراسات الإسلامية على نطاق واسع. 
بعض العناوين التي حملتها الصحف العربية في الآونة الأخيرة، والتي تحاول أن تطرح أمام القارئ العربي ما يكتب في أمريكا وأوروبا حول الإسلام والمسلمين، إن على المستوى السياسي او المستوى الشعبي, لا تخلو تلك الأخبار من ثنائية (الفعل – رد الفعل) ، فبعد تفجيرات 11ايلول تصاعدت ردود الأفعال الأمريكية والأوروبية المتشنجة من سياسييها وكتابها تجاه الإسلام والمسلمين، وانسحب رد الفعل على تلك الشعوب ، وأدى إلى ظهور نزعة تجريد الفتيات المسلمات من حجابهن من جديد بعد أن هدأت لفترة زمنية معينة، وهذه المرة في اسبانيا ذات الجذور الإسلامية والتي سبقتها قبل شهور أحداث عنف في الشوارع المكتظة بالجاليات العربية المسلمة، وأخذ النقاش حول حجاب إحدى الطالبات المسلمات مدى بعيداً على المستوى الرسمي والشعبي ،بين الدعوة الى ادماج المسلمين في المجتمع الاسباني ادماجا كاملا وبين الحفاظ على الخصوصيات الثقافية للافراد داخل النسيج الاجتماعي للشعب الاسباني ..وتغلب في النهاية صوت العقل والانفتاح في تلك الأزمة وصدر قرار رسمي على أعلى مستوى تربوي يمنح الطالبة الحق الكامل في الدخول إلى المدرسة وهي مرتدية حجابها.. 
وليس بعيداً عن هذا الجو، ما صرحت به تاتشر رئيسة وزراء بريطانيا السابقة واصفة الإسلاموية بالبولشفية الجديدة لتثير جدلا واسعا داخل النخب السياسية والثقافية في بريطانيا بين رافض لهذه التصريحات وبين مؤيد لها وبين طرف ثالث يعتذر عما بدر من رئيسة الوزراء السابقة .تلك التصريحات التي كشفت الخلفية التي تستند إليها تاتشر مع تعاطيها تجاه الإسلام والمسلمين، خلفية المستعمر البريطاني والامبراطورية التي كانت لاتغيب عنها الشمس، وكأنها أيضاً تستذكر الحملات الصليبية والتي كان لبريطانيا فيها قصب السبق، واسم ريتشارد قلب الأسد ليس بعيداً عن الذاكرة. 
هل هي عودة إلى جذور الكراهية والحقد والتعصب تجاه الآخر لتحكم الآن علاقة الغرب بالإسلام والمسلمين؟وهل تصدق تكهنات هنتنغتون حول صدام الحضارات؟. 
منذ التسعينات وبعد انهيار الاتحاد السوفياتي بدأ بعض الساسة ومراكز الابحاث في التفتيش عن عدو جديد .وطالعتنا صحيفة ((نيويورك تايمز))بالقول  :Frown: تتحول الاصولية الإسلامية بسرعة إلى تهديد رئيسي للسلام الشامل والامن ..ويشبه هذا التهديد النازية والفاشية في الثلاثينات كما الشيوعيين في الخمسينات) 9/سبتمبر/1993 
من خلال هذا النص السمج لايمكن تفادي الوقوع في تعاكس المعنى المؤذي عندما يكون الحديث عن (الاصولية) و(التطرف) وهما ظاهرتان غريبتان عن الإسلام؛ فالأولى ذات جوهر بروتستانتي والثانية كاثوليكية - ايريك رولو/الوجوه المتبدلة للإسلام السياسي/جريدة دبلوماتيك/مارس (آذار)2002 -. 
والآن كيف ينظر المثقفون الأمريكيون لهذا التضاد الحاصل والذي جعل تلك الثنائية بجميع خلفياتها تظهر من جديد؟ 
نشرت النيوزويك بطبعتها العربية ثلاث مقالات لثلاثة مفكرين اميركيين، احتوت على العديد من المغالطات:  
المقال الأول حمل عنوان (العالم المعاصر هدفهم) لفوكوياما يتبجح فيه بفوائد الراسمالية واعتبارها الدين العالمي الذي يجب أن يتبع، والدليل على ما يسوقه من استنتاج يصل الى حد اليقين هو انهيار الشيوعية ذلك الانهيار المدوي بعد ما يقارب السبعين عاما من التجربة الواقعية في معترك الحياة السياسية والاقتصادية والاجتماعية والفكرية. 
إن انهيار الشيوعية لايعني بالضرورة صلاحية الرأسمالية، يل قد يعني في جانب منه عدم صلاحية الرأسمالية ذاتها لأنها مثل زميلتها خرجت من نفس الأرضية الحضارية الفاسدة –الحضارة الغربية –التي أفرزت أيضاً النازية والفاشية والصهيونية، وهي حضارة القهر والعنف والنهب والاستعمار والاسترقاق وإبادة الشعوب، وقد عانى العالم ولا يزال معاناة شديدة منذ صعود تلك الحضارة منذ عدة قرون. 
إلى هذه الحضارة البائسة يدعو فوكوياما الناس إلى الدخول واتخاذ الرأسمالية دينا أوحداً طوعا أو كرها، وانه ليس أمامهم بديل. 
وفي اعتقاده أن الحضارة الإسلامية أخطر العقبات التي تقف في وجه هذا الزحف العولمي والرأسمالي، لأنها يمكن أن تكون بديلا صالحاً للرأسمالية والشيوعية معا،لهذا لابد من اعادة بعث فكرة قديمة هي فكرة صدام الحضارات، مما يعني ضرورة القضاء بالقوة على كل المراكز الثقافية والحضارية والبشرية التي يمكن أن تعارض زحف العولمة وتوحش الرأسمالية. 
المقال الثاني حمل عنوان (زمن حروب المسلمين) لصمويل هنتنغتون، وهو مثل صاحبه لا ينفك عن إيراد المغالطات في مقاله بدءاً بالعنوان الذي يوحي بأن هناك علاقة ضرورية بين المسلمين والعنف والحرب، وكأن العنف اختراع إسلامي مثلاً. يستدل هنتنغتون على عنف الإسلام والمسلمين برصد الحروب الأخيرة بينهم، وهذا يعني من وجهة نظره أن هناك خللاً في الإسلام أو في مفاهيم المسلمين عنه، أنه لابد من تهذيب المفاهيم الإسلامية وإعادة السيطرة على العالم الإسلامي عسكرياً وثقافياً وإلا فإن حربا عالمية بين المسلمين والامريكيين يمكن أن تقع. 
المقال الثالث حمل عنوان (كيف يمكن إنقاذ الوطن العربي) للكاتب فؤاد زكريا، والذي نسج فيه على منوال سابقيه بدءا من هذه المخاتلة في العنوان وانتهاء بما ورد في متنه. 
على الجانب الآخر من النفق الذي يغرق في ظلامه،هل ثمة من أوقد شمعة وأنار مصباحا لنتلمس السبيل بمساعدته؟ 
ثلاث إشارات جاءت من أماكن مختلفة: 
أولها الدعوة لعقد مؤتمر لتدريب مسلمي امريكا على أساليب الضغط السياسي.يضم عدة ورش عمل: 
1- كيفية التعامل مع حالات التمييز العنصري. 
2- بناء التحالفات. 
3- صياغة أجندة المسلمين في أمريكا. 
ثانيها: ألمانيا تنفذ برنامجا عن الحوار الحضاري الأوروبي - الإسلامي، يتم من خلاله: 
1- تأسيس شبكات اتصال ولقاءات فضلا عن تعزيز مراكز اللقاءات الموجودة من قبل. 
2- عقد لقاءات مع الشباب ومشاركة النساء فيها. 
3- إقامة ندوات لمناقشة آفاق وأبعاد المجتمع المدني ودور كل من الرجال والنساء فيها وتوعية الأطفال بمفاهيم التعاون الحضاري. 
4- إجراء دراسات وبحوث علمية حضارية. 
5- تعزيز التعاون الحضاري في مجال العلوم الانسانية والاجتماعية. 
6- تأسيس صفحات في الانترنت تتناسب مع تطلعات الشباب وبناء مستقبلهم. 
وتبقى الورقة (المشروع) التي طرحها وزير الخارجية الياباني الأسبق هي البداية ،التي يجب على الغرب العودة إليها للانطلاق من جديد، وعلى كل مسلم حديث يتفتح في عالم متعدد الاثنيات والثقافات والمذاهب أن يدافع بشغف عن الإسلام المتسامح. يعني ذلك أن علينا الدفاع عن العدالة الاجتماعية والمؤسسات السياسية الديمقراطية والعلاقات الدولية التي تصون كرامة جميع الأمم وسيادتها. 
(النبأ)

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب بين تناقضات الواقع وتحديات المستقبل   
 التجاني بولعـوالي 
شاعر وكاتب مغربي مقيم بهولندا  توطئة
في الحقيقة يحاول هذا المقال إثارة العديد من الإشكاليات التي تقف وراء سوء وتردي التمثيل الإسلامي في الغرب، رغم أن الجالية الإسلامية التي تعيش هنالك تقدر، لا نقول بالآلاف وإنما بالملايين، ورغم أن الدين الإسلامي كما أرساه الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم، يملك كل الإمكانيات والأخلاقيات التي بتحققها سواء في الفرد أم المجتمع يتحقق حسن الظن والقبول بذلك الدين من قبل الغير. لكن الرياح تهب بما لا تشتهيه السفن، والوضع في الغرب يحبل بما لا ترتضيه الصحوة الإسلامية الهادفة والمنفتحة التي تحاول جاهدة إيصال الوجه النقي والحقيقي للإسلام إلى الغرب، لكن وأسفتاه! هذا الوجه لا يصل إلا مشوها ومزيفا من جراء مجموعة من الأسباب والأوضاع ذات الملابسات والتركيبات المختلفة؛ منها ما لا نملك زمامه بأيدينا، كتلك الأسباب الدولية التي تشكلها وتنسقها السياسة الغربية بدعم من الترسانة الإعلامية الضخمة التي لا شأن لها إلا تشويه وجه الإسلام ونعته بشتى مصطلحات وصفات العنف والإرهاب، ويمضي في هذا المنحى مجموعة من العرابين وسماسرة السياسة المحسوبين على الإسلام. و من الأسباب ما يمكن أن نتحكم فيه بشكل أو بآخر، وبذلك يتسنى لنا توضيح الوجه الحقيقي للإسلام، بغض النظر عن دور العلماء والإعلام الإسلامي الموجه إلى الغرب، يمكن الإشارة إلى دور المسلمين المقيمين بالغرب الذين بإمكانهم تمثيل الإسلام خير تمثيل، عن طريق نشر مكارم أخلاقهم من احترام للآخر، واحترام للمواعيد، والصدق في القول والعمل، والتشبث بتعاليم دينهم مع الانفتاح الإيجابي على ثقافة الغرب، خصوصا على تلك الجوانب التي لا تتعارض مع الشريعة الإسلامية، والدعوة إلى الإسلام التي تبدأ من الدعوة إلى كأس شاي وإفشاء التحية وغير ذلك من الأمور التي تبدو حقيرة لكنها ذات تأثير لا حدود له. 
لكن المتمعن في حال المسلمين اليوم في الغرب، يلاحظ أن مثل هذه الجوانب السمحة للإسلام تكاد تنعدم لتحل محلها سلوكيات مذمومة كالسرقة، والتزوير، والعداء لكل ما هو غربي، واستغلال عواطف الأجنبيات من أجل تحقيق الوضعية القانونية، ونحو ذلك من الأخلاق المنحرفة التي لا تمت بصلة إلى الإسلام. لذلك يبدو لنا أن أكبر سبب مسؤول عن تراجع شأن الإسلام في عيون الغربيين، وتراجع قيمة المسلمين في المجتمع الغربي، يكمن في ذلك الجانب الذاتي الذي إن غيره الإنسان وتنازل عن كبره وغروره، تغيرت معه الجوانب الواقعية التي تحكم علاقة المسلمين بأنفسهم وبالآخرين، ولا أحد يخفى عنه قول الله تعالى:{إن الله لا يغير ما بقوم حتى يغيروا ما بأنفسهم}؛ آية كريمة تتردد على ألسنة المسلمين ليل نهار، لكن ما أرادوا بعد إدراك مغزاها. إذن فالخلل الكبير الذي ينيخ بكلكله على المسلمين عامة، يتجلى في تلك النفس التي لا تريد أن تتغير من السئ إلى الحسن أو من الأسوأ إلى الأحسن.  
على هذا المضمار،إذن، يتشكل هذا المقال تارة محاولا التساؤل بجرأة حول تناقضاتنا الرهيبة التي لا يقبلها عقل إنسان عاقل وبالأحرى يقبلها عقل مسلم عاقل، وتارة أخرى مشيرا إلى الأخطار المحدقة بنا وبأجيالنا القادمة ونحن نواجهها بأيد مكتوفة وببرودة دم. 
موقع عربستان

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب بين تناقضات الواقع وتحديات المستقبل  
التجاني بولعـوالي 
شاعر وكاتب مغربي مقيم بهولندا  
كبرياء الغرب وانخداع المسلمين   بالرغم من أن العالم الغربي عموما والمنظومة الأوروبية بخاصة، تعتبر نفسها قد قطعت أشواطا جد طويلة على درب حقوق الإنسان، من مساواة وحق التعبير وحرية التدين وتوفير العيش الكريم لكل أفراد المجتمع وما إلى ذلك من الحقوق المفقودة في العالم الثالثي بما فيه العالم الإسلامي والعربي. بالرغم إذن من هذه المكاسب التي تزيد من درجة صلف الغرب وكبريائه، فإن ثمة أمورا خفية يندى لها الجبين، ويتجمد لمجرد سماعها الدم في العروق، بل وتنهار قيمة وكبرياء هذا الأقنوم في أعين العقلاء. وهي في الحقيقة أمور لا يعلمها إلا من يعيش داخل هذا الغرب ويعايش تحولاته وتبدلا ته الاجتماعية والثقافية والأخلاقية وما إلى ذلك. أما من يعاين هذا الغرب من الخارج فلا تبدو له إلا الأشياء الجميلة والخلابة التي تستهوي القلب وتأسر اللب، وحتى لو أنك وصفت له الجانب السلبي والرهيب من هذا العالم فلا يصدق روايتك ولا يولي اهتماما لكلامك. وحتى لو أنه يرى بأم العين ما تفعل أيدي الغرب في العراق وغير العراق، الذي تخبط فيه الجنود الأمريكية والمتأمركة خبط عشواء، لا تهمها حقوق الإنسان التي ُيتبجح بها في المحافل العالمية، وُتعد لها المؤتمرات تلو المؤتمرات بمال فقراء الجنوب وبنفط العرب والمسلمين الذين يرسلون أبناءهم قهرا وقسرا نحو هذا الغرب لينظفوا مراحيضه ودورات مياهه، حتى ينالوا لقمة العيش التي فقدوها في ديارهم.
ما هي يا ترى تلكم الأمور الخفية؟ وكيف يمكن لهذا الغرب الذي صرف دهورا متتالية في بناء صرح حضارته، أن تمسخه تلك الأمور وتنال من صلفه وكبريائه؟ وكيف نزن هذه الأمور بميزان قد لا يناسب شكل ومحتوى هذه الموزونات نحن المبهورين بمكتسبات ومخترعات الغرب منذ الوهلة الأولى؟ ألسنا نعيش في عمق التناقض مع ذواتنا وأفكارنا؛ فتارة نتماهى مع الآخر، وتارة أخرى نجعله مرمى لألسنتنا اللاذعة فنصوب إليه هجاءنا أو شتائمنا لما نريد البكاء على أطلالنا أو حظنا أو هزائمنا الميدانية أو إحباطاتنا النفسية؟
هذه التساؤلات وغيرها ذات الطابع الوجودي والمنحى المصيري تحيل بشكل أو بآخر على ما هو حضاري في سياق جدلي متداخل ومتعدي؛ فالأمور التي تبدو واقعية ويومية روتينية تساهم في بناء ما هو ثقافي وتشكيل قسمات كل حضارة إنسانية في زمان ومكان معينين. فإذا كانت ثلة من رجال الفكر تعتقد أن العد العكسي للحضارة الغربية قد بدأ، فإن الإنسان العادي الذي يقارن بين ما وصل إليه الغرب الذي هاجر إليه، وبين ما يتخبط فيه وطنه من تقهقر وتخلف ومشاكل، يرى أن رأي المفكرين مجرد هراء في هراء، لأنه لا يؤمن إلا بالملموس والمشاهد، أما ما تشير إليه التنبؤات والاستقراءات فهو من باب الأحلام وأضغاثها. ليس هذا هو حال الإنسان العادي فقط، لكنه أيضا هو حال الحاكمين والأجهزة المسيرة لأغلب دول الجنوب؛ فهذه نتيجة منطقية تعبر عن درجة وعي المجتمع برمته حيث الحاكم حصيلة لأداء واختيار المجتمع ومكوناته البشرية والمؤسسية.
هكذا نجد أنفسنا أمام ثنائية ضدية؛ نقبل الذهاب إلى الغرب وننفر من أفكاره، نحلم بثرواته ومادياته ونرفض سلوكاته وقيمه، نتسول عبر أرجاء عواصمه ونتلقى عطاياه وهباته وفي نفس الوقت نتحداه بالقيل والقال والشعارات ولا نعترف بالجميل، إننا حقا أمام ازدواجية عويصة في أفكارنا وتصرفاتنا، تجعل منا مخلوقا ذا وجهين أو شخصيتين؛ ترانا ألسنا بدأنا نخرق الشرعة التي وضعها وسنها لنا رسولنا الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم فنعامل الآخر على أساس من البغض والشحناء، فنسئ ليس لذلك الآخر وإنما لأنفسنا وهويتنا وديننا الذي يصير في أعين الآخرين مجرد أداة عنف واستغلال وما إلى ذلك؟ ألسنا بدأنا ندخل في دائرة النفاق الذي نهانا عنه الإسلام فنعامل غير المسلم بحقارة وحطة ونحن نعيش من ماله ومساعداته بل وفي دياره؟ ألم نقبل بالقوانين الغربية عندما قبلنا الاستقرار عنده والتجنس بجنسيته، والآن نربي أجيالنا على بغض هذا المضيف الذي فتح لنا باب دولته وأكرمنا وأحسن ضيافتنا؟ ألم نتعلم بعد التعامل بسماحة الإسلام وتسامح نبيه صلى الله عليه وسلم، حتى نتمكن من إيصال الجانب السمح من الإسلام، كما فعل التجار المسلمون الأوائل الذين تمكنوا بسماحة الإسلام وقيمه النبيلة من أن يجذبوا إلى الإسلام أقواما عديدة ما زالت تتوارث الإسلام وتذود عنه وتحفظ حماه؟
أعود وأقول إن هذا الخطاب ليس موجه إلى الآخر بقدر ما هو موجه إلينا وإلى ذواتنا، قصد تحقيق ولو أدنى درجة من نقد الذات. وهو كذلك لا يسعى إلى الإعلاء من شأن الغرب أو التخفيض من شأننا أو العكس، بل يروم الكشف عن حقيقة ما يجري في علاقتنا مع الآخر ولا نعي ذلك إلا بعد فوات الأوان. كما أنه يحاول فهم حقيقة التناقض والتضاد الذي بدأ يعتري قيمنا وهويتنا، فصرنا نسلم كل التسليم بأمور لا يقبلها الدين ولا يستسيغها العرف.
موقع عربستان

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب بين تناقضات الواقع وتحديات المستقبل  
التجاني بولعـوالي 
شاعر وكاتب مغربي مقيم بهولندا 
أخلاق الغرب وحيرة المسلمين   في بداية هذا المقال أشرنا إلى أن ثمة أمورا خفية بدأت تنخر الحضارة الغربية، لكن لم نعلنها بعد إلا تلميحا، هي أمور تقترن في أغلبها بالجانب الأخلاقي الذي تميع كل التميع، فصارت أمور كالحياء والعفة والقناعة وهلم جرا، تنعدم من القاموس الأخلاقي الغربي، بل والمرهب أن ذلك بدأ يتسرب إلى قيمنا الإسلامية بشكل سريع، إلى درجة أن الجيل الأخير من الجالية الإسلامية المقيمة بالغرب أضحى لا يعلم من قيم دينه ومعالم ثقافته إلا الأعياد بألبستها الجميلة وحلوياتها اللذيذة.  
من هذه الأمور استوقفتني ظواهر شتى تشيع بسرعة البرق، مثل اللواط الذي اعترفت به دول ومجتمعات غربية عدة، بل وتعاطف معه الكثير من رجال الكنيسة، فأصبحت تنتشر الهيآت والمنظمات التي تدافع عن اللواطيين، فآخر الأخبار بهولندا تشير إلى أن الإحصائيات تقول إن ثمة تصاعدا كبير للعداء الذي يمارس على اللواطيين خصوصا من لدن المسلمين، حيث يزعمون أن الفتوى التي ضمنها الإمام المغربي خليل المومني إحدى خطبه والتي مؤداها؛ أن اللواط مرض قد يعادي باقي المجتمع بما فيه المسلمين المقيمين بالغرب، ساهمت في نشوء ذلك العداء وانتشاره، كما يدعون أن ترجمة كتاب منهاج المسلم لأبي بكر عبد القادر الجزائري له باعه في عداء المسلمين للواطيين، وهم لا يعلمون أن هذه الحقيقة قائمة منذ ظهور الإسلام، الذي يحرم مثل هذا السلوك البوهيمي الشنيع الذي لا يقبله المنطق السليم. زد على ذلك أن الإسلام يعادي ويحارب كل من يخرج عن طاعة الخالق سبحانه وتعالى. إلا أن وقوع مثل هذه الأمور في الغرب تتخذ أبعادا أخرى ليست كالتي قد تتخذها داخل الواقع الإسلامي لسببين: أولهما؛ إن فعل اللواط في المجتمع الإسلامي ممنوع أصلا، لذا فمرتكبه معاقب من طرف الشريعة الإسلامية، ومرفوض من قبل المجتمع برمته. أما في الغرب فالقوانين الوضعية وأحيانا حتى المسيحية أو اليهودية تبارك مثل هذا الفعل الشائن، والمجتمع يقبل فاعل هذا الفعل ويتعاطف معه، فهو يملك الحرية التامة ويستطيع فعل ما يحلو له بعقله ونفسه وجسمه ونحو ذلك. والسبب الثاني هو أن وجود المسلم بديار الغرب مشروط بالقوانين الغربية وبأخلاق الغرب وعاداتهم. فكيف له أن يشق عصا الطاعة وينكر الجميل، و يخدع مضيفه الذي وفر له المأوى والمأكل والمشرب الذي لم يوفره له مجتمعه الذي يحسب على الإسلام.  
هكذا يجد ذلك المهاجر المسلم المقيم بديار الغرب نفسه متراوحا بين نارين؛ هل يوالي تعاليم دينه، فيطبقها بالتمام، فيطلق اللحية، ولا يحيي مديرة عمله أو زميلته في الشغل باليد، ويعادي اللواطيين فيبصق في وجوههم ويلعنهم وهكذا، فيسقط في دوامة البغض لكل ما هو غير إسلامي، لكن في ذات الوقت يسعى إليهم بكل السبل لنيل لقمة العيش، فيراوغ ويداور وأحيانا يكذب قصد نيل مساعدة اجتماعية أو تعويض أو ما شابه ذلك. وإذا ما استفتى مفتيا عن حالته وحيرته نصحه بالعودة إلى وطنه، أو الاستقرار في أي بلد إسلامي، وكيف السبيل إلى ذلك وهو مرفوض في بلده. والبلاد الإسلامية الغنية لا تسمح بالهجرة إليها إلا للأوروبيين والأمريكيين والأسيويين.  
هل يأخذ من دينه جانب التسامح، فيحترم هؤلاء الغربيين الذين عاملوه بالمعروف فعاش بينهم معززا مكرما عندما رفضه إخوانه وعشيرته، فيغض الطرف عن تلك الأمور الشنيعة التي تقترف في الغرب، فلا يكترث بها ما دامت لا تسئ إليه ولا إلى دينه؛ فهو يصلي ويصوم ويزكي ويحج، و لكنه يحيي مديرة عمله باليد، ويحترم جاره اللواطي وما إلى ذلك. لكن عندما يفكر في المستقبل تأخذه الرهبة ويتملكه الفزع؛ ماذا سيكون مصير أبنائه الذين يتلقون هذه القيم الغربية المنحرفة في المدرسة من معلم لواطي، ومع تلاميذ منهم نسبة لا يستهان بها شاذة جنسيا، حتى إن هذه الأمور المرفوضة عندنا شرعا في الدين والثقافة الإسلامية أصبحت جد عادية في الغرب، وعما قريب قد تصبح كذلك عند أبناء المسلمين، فيمارسوها ببرودة دم، بل وإن كثيرا منهم لا محالة سائر على هذا الدرب، إلى درجة أن بعض المصادر تؤكد
أن ثمة جمعيات لها صلة بالسلطة تشجع على نشر ظاهرة اللواط بين أطفال وشباب المسلمين.  حيث تقف وراء نشر مثل هذه الظواهر الشاذة ترسانة من الأجهزة المختلفة التي تستعمل شتى الآليات، إعلامية كانت أم تربوية أم سياسية أم ثقافية أم غير ذلك، وفي ميادين ومجالات متنوعة ابتداء من الشارع، مرورا بالمؤسسات العامة ووصولا إلى المدرسة. بغض النظر عن ذلك الكم الهائل من المنظمات والجمعيات المرخص لها حكوميا بإشاعة الرذيلة والشذوذ، والمدعمة ماديا لممارسة أنشطتها الفاضحة وتنفيذ برامجها المدمرة، ومن بين هذه الأنشطة ذلك المهرجان السنوي الذي يحتفل به اللواطيون كل صيف في شوارع ومرافق وأودية أمستردم، حيث يتعرى الكل أمام الملأ ممارسين أغرب الحماقات والسخافات بدون وازع أو رادع، بل و تساهم السلطات في تحميس هؤلاء عن طريق الترخيص لهم بالقيام بمثل هذه الأنشطة وتعزيز الجانب الأمني أثناء هذه الأنشطة، وتمكينهم من التغطية الإعلامية اللازمة، ناهيك عن الكم الهائل من الناس المتتبعين لهذا المهرجان بشغف لا ينطفئ وظمأ لا يروى، حيث ينعدم الضمير الإنساني السليم الذي يرفض هذا الفحش البين.  
تنضاف إلى ذلك تلك الملاهي والدور الحمراء العلنية أم الخفية التي تعلن فيها الرذيلة على مرأى من الدولة وأجهزتها، حتى أن الكثرة الكاثرة من ذوي القرار وأصحاب الحل والعقد لهم دورهم الخاصة، التي يزاولون فيها كل أشكال الشذوذ والبوهيمية واللاإنسانية، لهذا يبدو هذا الفعل عبر الشارع الغربي عموما، والهولندي خصوصا جد عاد، فهو يشكل القاعدة الذهبية في مقابل الاستثناء، الذي يمكن إطلاقه في هذا الصدد على كل إنسان سوي يرفض الانحراف عما هو طبيعي ومنطقي.   
 قد يقول قائل إنما هذا كلام إنشائي لا أساس له من الصحة والواقعية، ولا يملك الدليل والحجة التي تعضده. بغض الطرف عن الوقائع الهامشية التي تلتقطها وسائل الإعلام المختلفة الأشكال، والتي تكون أحيانا عرضة للمزايدة أو المناقصة، للتركيب أو التشذيب... أدلك على ما هو ثابت ينقل إليك الصورة التي أحاول رسمها وتوضيحها منذ البداية بكل أبعادها المستفزة والمؤلمة والمفضحة والناطقة بما آل إليه بنو البشر وهم في عز تطورهم وازدهارهم الفكري والثقافي والصناعي والتكنولوجي وما إلى ذلك، إذ ولجوا مرحلة تاريخية انطبعت بميزات لم يسبق لها نظير، فالكومبيوتر والإنترنت أحدثا ثورة معلوماتية هائلة يمكن وصفها بذلك النزيف الفكري والمعرفي الذي لا يريد أن يتوقف، حتى إن تراكم المعارف والمعلومات فاق كل الحدود، لكن للأسف هذا النزيف الإيجابي لم يواكب إلا بنزيف آخر سلبي حيث ينزف إنسان الجنوب جوعا ودما وغبنا واضطهادا وتمويتا بل وأقسى من ذلك. لا أسوق هذا الكلام المرير إلا لأن أجعل لك من الإنترنت دليلا قاطعا، ما دام يشكل آلية ناجعة لأولئك المنحرفين؛ آلية ذات حدين: فهم يستخدمونها من جهة لنشر فضائحهم عبر العالم قاطبة، ويستعملونها من جهة أخرى للتواصل مع الآخر، وهذا التواصل يكون بمثابة نسيج العنكبوت؛ فهو فخ ذهبي مخادع لصيد الفرائس، وخطاب التواصل هنا يركز بشكل مكثف على رافضي الشذوذ الجنسي واللواط ومحاربيه من المتدينين والعقلاء، وكما هو معروف فأكبر نسبة من هؤلاء الرافضين تتجلى في المسلمين الذين يدينون بعقيدة تعادي مثل هذا السلوك وما يشابهه، فأحيانا وأنت تتجول بين أروقة مكتبات أمستردم العمومية تفاجأ بوجود مطبوعات ومنشورات مكتوبة باللغة العربية، تخاطب المراهق والشاب المسلم بأسلوب رهيف ومقنع، يوضح أن اللواط سلوك جد عادي لا يسئ إلى الدين ولا يعاديه، فمن خلال ممارسته يحقق الإنسان المتعة والحيوية، ويوفر ذلك المنشور معلومات وعناوين خطيرة تساعد ذلك المراهق بشكل سريع على إيجاد المساعدة اللازمة إن هو يرغب في اقتحام هذه التجربة.  
ناهيك عن الممارسات اللاأخلاقية الأخرى التي قد يعادل تأثيرها أو يضاهي ظاهرة اللواط مثل السحاق، والمقصود به تلك العلاقات الجِماعية التي تجمع المرأة بالمرأة، حيث يصبح بمقدور المرأة التخلي عن الرجل، ليس على مستوى النفقة التي يوفرها لها المجتمع الغربي، أو على مستوى شعور الأمومة الذي تعوضه بتبني أطفال الغير الذين يستوردون في غالب الأحيان من الدول الفقيرة أو غير ذلك، وإنما على مستوى فطرة الجماع والسكن الذي يعتبر قانونا إلهيا به يتحقق توازن الإنسان والطبيعة والكون، لكن هؤلاء المتمردين الذين يصرون على نكران وجود الله تعالى، أبوا إلا أن يخرقوا هذا القانون الإلهي، ويختلقوا لأنفسهم قوانين هي من وحي الشيطان.  
ينضاف إلى ذلك ظاهرة الاغتصابات التي استشرت في الآونة الأخيرة بشكل مرهب، وتجدر الإشارة هاهنا إلى أن المقصود بالاغتصابات في هذا الصدد ليس تلك الممارسات التي نعهد في مجتمعاتنا الإسلامية أو العربية، كأن يختطف إنسان ما امرأة فيمارس عليها التحرشات الجنسية أو ما إلى ذلك. بل تلك الاغتصابات المنظمة التي تنفذ بكل برودة على أطفال وبنات في عمر الزهر، لا يدركون بعد معنى ما يمارس عليهم، أو على صبيان في سن المراهقة مقابل إغراءات مالية. فآخر ما تناقلته وسائل الإعلام المختلفة من أنباء لا يصدق عاقل من العقلاء أنها تحدث بهذه البشاعة في هذا المجتمع الديمقراطي، يتحدد في حدثين مهمين؛ أولهما فحواه أن المدير المالي لفريق ب س ف إندهوفن الهولندي قام بممارسة الجنس على صبيان تتراوح أعمارهم بين ثنتا عشر وخمسة عشر سنة مقابل مبالغ مالية، مستغلا بذلك منصبه في الفريق غير مكترث بإصابته بفيروس الإيدز الذي قد يعادي أولئك الصبيان، وأثناء المحاكمة حكم عليه القاضي بسنتين سجنا. والحدث الثاني بطله رجل هولندي عجوز في سن السبعين مارس في صمت ولزمن طويل الاغتصاب على حفيداته الثلاث اللائى لم يتجاوزن حينذاك سن الطفولة، والآن بعدما كبرن وأدركن ما كان الجد يزاوله عليهن كشفن أمره فبادرن بتقديم الشكوى إلى المحكمة.  
هذا بالإضافة إلى ظواهر عدة كالإدمان على مختلف أنواع المخدرات والمسكرات التي خلفت قطيعا من المشردين والمهمشين والمتسكعين عبر المدن الغربية، والذين تتصاعد منهم رائحة الموت البطيء، والمجتمع لا يني يعالجهم بجرعات من المخدرات. نحو ذلك من الظواهر المرضية التي تنخر الجسد الغربي في خفاء. لذلك ارتأينا منذ البداية نعت هذه الأمور بالخفية، فهي ظاهرة للعيان ولكن مفعولها وسريانها خفي، حتى يأتي الدور على هذه الحضارة المتجبرة والمتغطرسة كما أتى على مثيلاتها في الأزمنة الغابرة، وفي هذا الشأن يبدو الخطاب القرآني جلي غاية الجلاء، حيث يقول الله عز وجل في سورة الأنعام، الآية السادسة:{ألم يروا كم أهلكنا من قبلهم من قرن مكناهم في الأرض ما لم نمكن لكم وأرسلنا السماء عليكم مدرارا وجعلنا الأنهار تجري من تحتهم فأهلكناهم بذنوبهم وانشأنا من بعدهم قرنا آخرين.} 
موقع عربستان

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب بين تناقضات الواقع وتحديات المستقبل  
التجاني بولعـوالي 
شاعر وكاتب مغربي مقيم بهولندا 
تحديات في طريق المسلمين   ماذا أعددنا نحن المسلمين، سواء الموجودين في بلدانهم الأصلية أم المقيمين في الغرب لمواجهة مثل هذا الغزو اللاأخلاقي الفاحش لأجيالنا وبيوتنا؟ هل يعي كل المسلمون بضراوة وخطورة مثل هذا الاكتساح الشاذ الذي بدأ يصير عاديا في أعين الكثيرين، وإذا كانوا على وعي بهذا كيف يربون أبناءهم تربية صالحة تجنبهم الوقوع فريسة لهذا العنكبوت العاتي، علما بأن الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين المقيمين في الغرب شغلهم الشاغل هو جمع الثروة، مما يدفعهم إلى تشجيع أبنائهم المراهقين على العمل، فيكونوا بذلك أكثر عرضة للأخلاق المنحرفة ما دام أنهم؛ أولا لم يتلقوا التربية اللازمة، وثانيا كونهم منذ بدء إرهاصات المراهقة وهم منفتحون على عالم الشارع والموضة والاختلاط وما إلى ذلك، لا عالم المسجد والدراسة، زد إلى ذلك وفرة المال في يد المراهق ومنحه الحرية التامة دون أي رقابة أو متابعة تجعله يسقط في كل المهاوي ويقترف كل الممنوعات، والإحصائيات التي تظهر من حين إلى آخر في الإعلام الغربي خير دليل على صحة هذا الطرح، حيث نسبة مدمني المخدرات والشذوذ الجنسي والإجهاض ونحو ذلك بين أبناء المسلمين بهولندا تتصاعد بشكل ملحوظ ولافت للنظر؟ 
هل مؤسساتنا الثقافية والدينية على دراية بما يخططه هذا الأخطبوط وراء الكواليس لأبناء وبنات المسلمين، وعلى علم بالتحولات التي بدأت تجرأ على طبيعة تفكير النشء الذي راح يتخلى عن الكثير من عادات آبائه ومكونات هويته الدينية والثقافية، ويمتطي على مرأى ومسمع من الأباء والمسؤولين صهوة الموضة الغربية الصارخة، فيستبدل طعم الكسكس المغربي والرغيف المصري وغير ذلك بنكهة الماكدونلز، فلا يعرف من لغة أجداده إلا العبارات الفاحشة، ولا يأخذ من دينهم إلا فرحة الأعياد وقس على ذلك، بالطبع إن معظم ممثلي ثقافتنا الإسلامية والعربية ليس همهم إلا استضافة المطربين والمسرحيين قصد إعطاء صورة مشرفة عن ثقافتهم، وتبيان أن هذه الثقافة جد غنية ليس بالصلاة والصيام فقط، ولكن كذلك بالتبرج وهز البطن والتمثيل وهلم جرا، مما يمكنهم من نيل رضا السلطات الغربية التي تغدق عليهم المنح والجوائز والمساعدات المالية، أما مسؤولينا الدينيين الذين يتموقعون في المساجد فإن الكثير منهم لا يشغلهم إلا الصراع على مركز القرار في المسجد وجمع المال بكل الأساليب؟  
موقع عربستان

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب بين تناقضات الواقع وتحديات المستقبل  
التجاني بولعـوالي 
شاعر وكاتب مغربي مقيم بهولندا 
خلاصة عامة   هذا غيض من فيض، أردنا من خلاله نقل صورة ولو جزئية لحالة المسلمين في الغرب، التي غدت بمعضلاتها وتجلياتها ومكوناتها إشكالية الإسلام المعاصر التي تستعصي على الحل، وهي للأسف صورة قاتمة لا تمثل الإسلام تمثيلا يليق به، لذلك ليس بمكنتها أن تواجه التحديات التي يواجهها المسلمون بالغرب وفي هذا الزمن الحساس والحرج، هذا لا يعني بشكل أو بآخر نفي أي إسهام إسلامي داخل المجتمع الغربي، بل الاستفسار حول مواطن خلل ولا فعالية هذا العطاء الإسلامي، لماذا تتراجع الأخلاق الإسلامية لدى المسلمين الأصليين في الوقت الذي يقبل الغربيون وغيرهم على الإسلام اعتناقا واطلاعا؟ لما ذا تصرف الأموال الباهظة والأوقات الطوال من أجل الدعوة الداخلية بين المسلمين؛ كل لمذهبه أو حزبه أو جماعته والآخر ينتظر مثل هذه الدعوة؟ لماذا لا ينتهج المسلمون أي استراتيجية واضحة المنطلقات والمعالم والأهداف في مشاريعهم الثقافية والاقتصادية وغيرها، يبينون من خلالها للآخر كفاءتهم العملية وقدرتهم التنظيمية؟ لماذا لا يستعمل المسلمون في أغلب الأحيان مساجدهم ومراكزهم الثقافية كواجهات متينة لتمرير وتقديم خطابهم الديني السمح والمنفتح، لا كزوايا أو أديرة للتخفي فيها عن أعين السلطات والإعلام الغربي؟ لماذا يتخلى المسلم عن الأجنبية التي ساعدته كثيرا وطويلا في الوقت الذي تعتنق فيه هي الإسلام ويستكمل هو الوضعية القانونية؟ من الضحية هنا إذن؛ أليس هو الإسلام والمسلمون الشرفاء؟ 
موقع عربستان

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإسلام والغرب:  دعوة للتفكير بطريقة أخرى..؟   فهمي هويدي  اصبح الاشتباك مع الإسلام وتجريح تعاليمه ورموزه صرعة الموسم في أوروبا، هذه حقيقة لا مفر من الاعتراف بها ولا تحسب لها، حتى لم يعد يمر أسبوع أو اثنان إلا وتتناقل وسائل الإعلام واقعة جديدة في مسلسل الاشتباك، الذي ظننا في البداية ـ وفهمنا ـ انه محصور في الولايات المتحدة، بسبب أحداث سبتمبر الشهيرة. وكنا وجدنا أن الموجة امتدت إلى أوروبا، واتسع نطاقها بعد التفجيرات، التي شهدتها مدريد وبعدها تفجيرات لندن، الأمر الذي غذى ظاهرة الاشتباك والتجريح، التي طالت مظاهر المسلمين وعقائدهم ومساجدهم، فمن منع للحجاب في المدارس الفرنسية إلى تحريض ضد النقاب في إنجلترا، إلى طعن في نبي الإسلام وسخرية منه في الدانمارك، إلى اتهام لعقيدة المسلمين، وتشهير بها من جانب بابا الفاتيكان، إلى غمز في التعاليم واتهام للملة في ألمانيا.. الخ، الأمر الذي غير من صورة أوروبا في إدراك العالمين العربي والإسلامي، إذ كان الاعتقاد حتى وقت قريب، أن أوروبا غير الولايات المتحدة، فهي أقرب إلى العالم العربي من الناحية الجغرافية، وبالتالي فهي أكثر فهما له وتعاطفا مع شعوبه. ثم أن سيطرة المنظمات والجماعات الصهيونية على وسائل الإعلام ومراكز البحوث في الولايات المتحدة أقوى بكثير منها في أوروبا. وفضلا عن ذلك فإن أوروبا يعيش فيها حوالي 20 مليون مسلم، في حين أن مسلمي الولايات المتحدة يتراوح عددهم بحدود 7.5 مليون، وذلك يعني أن فرص تواصل المسلمين مع أوروبا افضل منها مع الولايات المتحدة، لكن تبين بمرور الوقت أن القرعة انتقلت من الولايات المتحدة إلى أوروبا، حتى أصابت بلدا مثل إنجلترا اشتهر بقدرته على احترام التعددية الثقافية. ولكن هذه القدرة تراجعت خلال السنوات الأخيرة، على نحو أشاع حالة من التوتر بين المجتمع والجالية الإسلامية، التي بدأ بعض أفرادها يعانون بسبب هويتهم الدينية. وعرفت إنجلترا لأول مرة حوادث من قبيل نزع حجاب بعض السيدات في الشوارع ومنع بعض المدرسات من الاستمرار في وظائفهن بسبب الحجاب أو النقاب، والاعتداء على منشآت يملكها مسلمون (معمل لإنتاج الألبان في مدينة ويندسور جنوب شرق البلاد)... الخ. ودخل السياسيون على الخط ، خصوصا بعدما دعا جاك سترو، وزير الخارجية السابق، السيدات المسلمات إلى التخلي عن النقاب، ومن ثم أصبحت الورقة الإسلامية محل لغط مشهور في الأوساط السياسية والإعلامية، وحلت بذلك محل «الورقة العرقية»، التي كانت تستأثر بالمناقشة واللغط في السابق. لم يخل الأمر من محاولات للافتعال والدس، استهدفت رفع وتيرة التوتر وتعميق أزمة الثقة، وإثارة الحساسية ضد المسلمين، فلم تثبت صحة المعلومات التي جرى الترويج لها قبل أسابيع قليلة عن «مؤامرة» دبرها بعض المسلمين في بريطانيا لتفجير بعض الطائرات في الجو، حتى اصبح مرجحا أنها من قبيل الفرقعات الإعلامية، التي أطلقت لتحقيق أهداف معينة في حينها، كما لم تثبت صحة المعلومات التي نشرتها إحدى الصحف التشيكية، من أن متطرفين إسلاميين عربا خططوا لخطف عشرات اليهود في العاصمة براغ، واحتجازهم رهائن قبل قتلهم. وغير ذلك من الأخبار التي باتت تسرب في مختلف العواصم الغربية، منوهة بخطر الوجود الإسلامي في أوروبا ومعمقة للفجوة بين الإسلام والغرب، ومن ثم قاطعة الطريق على مساعي التواصل أو التعايش بين العالم الإسلامي والدول الغربية. ولا مفر من الاعتراف بأن هذه الحملة حققت قدرا من النجاح على أصعدة ثلاثة على الأقل، فقد حدث الشرخ في علاقة الطرفين وأصبحت الفجوة مرشحة للاتساع حينا بعد حين، وأصبح التوتر بين الجاليات الإسلامية في أوروبا ـ وأمريكا بطبيعة الحال حقيقة واقعية مستمرة ومتزايدة، وإذا استمرت الحالة على ذلك النحو فأخشى ما أخشاه أمرين، أولهما أن تتحول الفجوة إلى خصومة وقطيعة تصبح الجاليات الإسلامية المقيمة في الغرب أول ضحاياها، وثانيهما أن ينشغل العالم العربي والإسلامي بهذه المعركة المفتعلة، بحيث يتصور الناس فيه أن تناقضهم مع الغرب هو القضية، الأمر الذي يصرفهم عن التناقض الأخطر والأكثر إلحاحا المتمثل في المشروع الصهيوني بتطلعاته التوسعية والاستيطانية. وإذا كان علينا أن نعترف بالنجاح النسبي لحملة الوقيعة بين الإسلام والغرب، فان الإنصاف يقتضي منا أن نعترف بأن ممارسات بعض المسلمين ـ أخطاء كانت أم جرائم ـ أسهمت في تغذية هذه الحملة، صحيح أن التشهير بالإسلام والمسلمين في الولايات المتحدة وفي بعض الأوساط الأوروبية سابق لأحداث نيويورك ومدريد ولندن. إلا أن الجرائم التي ارتكبها بعض المسلمين في تلك البلدان وفرت غطاء مناسبا لاستمرار الحملة، وذرائع قوية للتوسع فيها. يفرض علينا الإنصاف أيضا أن نقرر بأنه إلى جانب الجهود التي بذلها في الغرب الكارهون والمتعصبون والمتآمرون والجاهلون للوقيعة ولتعميق الفجوة بين الإسلام والغرب، فلم يخل الأمر من عقلاء وأصدقاء حاولوا وضع الأمور في نصابها الصحيح، ولم يترددوا في صد رياح العداء والوقيعة، لكن المشكلة أن الأولين هم اعلى صوتا واكثر جذبا للأضواء، فقد سمعنا كثيرا عن محاضرة بابا الفاتيكان في ألمانيا، التي أهان فيها الإسلام وشوه صورته، لكننا لم نرصد بشكل جيد عشرات الردود في الصحافة الأوروبية، التي انتقدت موقفه وردت على ادعاءاته، وكذلك مقالة مدرس الفلسفة الفرنسي، الذي هاجم الإسلام في صحيفة «الفيغارو» واتهمه بالدعوة إلى العنف، لكننا أيضا لم نتابع سيل الردود التي نشرها بعض المثقفين الفرنسيين، تفنيدا لمقولاته وردا لادعاءاته. ورغم أنني اذكر في كل مناسبة ـ وأحيانا بغير مناسبة ـ أن الغرب ليس كل العالم، كما أن مشروعه ليس نهاية التاريخ، وان هناك شرقا يجب التواصل معه (روسيا والصين واليابان والهند مثلا)، كما أن هناك آفاقا قريبة منا ومرحبة بنا في أفريقيا وأمريكا اللاتينية، أقول رغم ذلك، فإنني ازعم أننا ينبغي أن نسعى جاهدين لان نحتفظ بعلاقات قوية ومتوازنة مع الغرب. وأضع خطا تحت كلمة «متوازنة»، التي قصدت بها ألا نضع كل البيض في سلة الغرب، وإذ ندرك جيدا التمايزات بين دول الغرب ومجتمعاته، وان نقرأ جيدا الخرائط السياسية والثقافية لكل مجتمع، على الأقل لكي نتعرف على الأصدقاء والخصوم والعقلاء، الذين يمكن التحسب لهم. ما الذي يتعين علينا أن نفعله لكي نواجه هذه الحملة؟ كلما ألقي على هذا السؤال كنت اذكر دائما بأن علاقة اليهود بأوروبا من الناحية التاريخية اتسمت بالخصومة والمرارة والكراهية، ذلك أن الاضطهاد الذي عانى منه اليهود في أوروبا يشكل بعضا من اشد صفحات تاريخهم قتامة وتعاسة. أشار الكاتب الإسرائيلي المعروف يوري افنيري إلى هذه الخلفية في مقاله أخيرة له، رد فيها على بابا روما، الذي ربط في محاضرته بين الإسلام والعنف، منوها بانه حيث كان اليهود يضطهدون ويسحقون بواسطة الكاثوليك في أوروبا فإنهم كانوا يلوذون بالدولة العثمانية يلتمسون فيها الآمان والسكينة. ورغم تلك الخلفية البائسة فقد نجح اليهود في تجاوز مرارات الماضي وإقناع الغربيين بأن دولة إسرائيل حليفة لهم وتشكل امتدادا لحضارتهم في المنطقة العربية، حتى لم تعد ثقافة الغرب توصف في أدبياتهم بأنها مسيحية، كما كانت في السابق، وإنما اصبح يشار إليها الان بحسبانها يهودية ومسيحية (جودير كريستيان). كنت أروي هذه القصة لأدلل على انه في السياسة ليست هناك خصومات أبدية وان المرارات يمكن تجاوزها، إذا كانت هناك رؤية استراتيجية واعية مدركة للمصالح والمقاصد العليا، ولان للعالم العربي مصلحة أكيدة في كسب الغرب ومد الجسور معه، فينبغي أن يظل شديد الحرص على ألا تصل الأمور معه إلى حد الخصومة والقطيعة، وبالتالي فينبغي أن تخضع حملة الوقيعة والتجريح الراهنة إلى دراسة معمقة تجيب عن أسئلة من قبيل ما هي الأسباب التي أدت إلى إطلاق الحملة التي تجاوزت إهانة المسلمين إلى إهانة عقائدهم؟ وما قيمة المنابر أو المواقع التي تسهم في تلك الحملة؟ وكيف يمكن تقليص الفجوة والحفاظ على جسور التواصل مع الآخرين؟ وما هي الأطراف في الغرب التي يتعين التفاهم معها استثمارا لرصيدها من الاعتدال والإنصاف؟ وما هي الثغرات التي تستفيد منها الحملة لتعميق الفجوة وإذكاء الخصومة؟ في الوقت ذاته ينبغي أن نكون واعين بحقيقة انك لكي تكون محترما ومقدرا من جانب الآخرين، فينبغي أن نقدم نموذجا جديرا للاحترام وهو ما يعني أننا يجب أن نتطلع إلى وجوهنا جيدا في مرآتنا، بحيث نتحرى عيوبنا وتشوهاتنا، ونحاول إصلاحها قبل أن نطالب الآخرين بان يروا وجه الحسن فينا. ليس عندي حل جاهز للمشكلة لكنني أدعو إلى تفكير رصين فيه يدرك النقائض والثغرات ويحتكم إلى المصالح العليا ويتجنب الاستسلام للانفعال وردود الأفعال، وفي الوقت ذاته يحاول فهم الآخرين وأعداءهم، فليس من الرصانة مثلا أن يثور العالم الإسلامي ويغضب كلما لوح فرد أو جماعة في الغرب بإساءة إلى الدين وأهله، قبل أن يقدر وزن ذلك الفرد أو الجماعة، فما أقدم عليه بابا روما ينبغي ألا يوضع على قدم المساواة مع عبث بعض الشبان في الدانمارك، وليس من الرصانة أيضا أن يثور المسلمون لان وزير خارجية بريطانيا السابق جاك سترو انتقد النقاب ودافع عن حق المسلمات في ارتداء الحجاب، في حين أن قلة من علماء المسلمين يدافعون عن النقاب (بعض الجامعات المصرية تمنعه)، هذا في الوقت الذي يمنع فيه الحجاب في بلد مسلم مثل تركيا، ويتعرض لتنديد وهجوم شديدين في بلد عربي مسلم مثل تونس. ليس عندي اعتراض على ما يعبر به المسلمون من غضب غيرة على دينهم أو دفاعا عن كرامتهم، لكن أتمنى أن يوضع الغضب في موضعه الصحيح، وذلك عين العقل والحكمة.  الشرق الأوسط

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإسلام والغرب:  المسلمون في استراليا
1 
سامي الدبيخي  -  أمير بتلر *تبعد دولة أستراليا عن أرض الحرمين 15000 كم، وفيها جالية إسلامية تقارب 300000 مسلم من أصل عشرين مليون نسمة؛ وبما أن القليل من يعرف عن شأن الإسلام في أستراليا؛ لذلك فإن الكاتبين أخذا المبادرة لكتابة تقرير موجه بالدرجة الأولى للعلماء والدعاة والجمعيات الإسلامية من أجل توضيح الصورة عن وضع الإسلام والمسلمين في أستراليا. وهذا التقرير يلقي الضوء على تاريخ الإسلام في أستراليا، والوضع السكاني والاقتصادي للمسلمين، والجمعيات والمدارس الخاصة بالمسلمين. وفي نهاية التقرير أعطى الكاتبان عناصر لتقييم الوضع للجالية الإسلامية في أستراليا. وللخروج بصورة أشمل عن الإسلام والمسلمين هناك، ينصح الكاتبان بالاطلاع على الحوار المنشور لهما في مجلة البيان العدد (201) جمادى الأول 1425هـ.
1 - تاريخ الإسلام في أستراليا:
عاصر دخول الإسلام إلى القارة الأسترالية وصول المستعمرات الغربية؛ حيث اعتمد الإنجليز على الأفغان المسلمين في نقل البضائع والتموين وتشييد الطرق، وقد وصل عددهم في عام 1931م إلى ما يقارب 393 رجلاً قدموا للعمل بغير عوائلهم التي فضّلوا بقاءها في أفغانستان بسبب عدم سماح النظام الأسترالي في ذلك الوقت بقدوم نساء الأفغان. وبما أن الإنجليز لم يمنحوا الأفغان الجنسية رغم مساهمتهم بتطوير البلاد، وقد وجد الأفغان البلد غير مناسبة للحفاظ على هويتهم الإسلامية؛ ولهذا فإن معظمهم عاد إلى أفغانستان، والقليل منهم مكث في أستراليا وتزوج من سكان البلد الأصليين والإنجليز، وقد خلّف الأفغان المسلمون خلفهم بعض العـادات والتقاليد والمباني التي ما زالت إلى الوقت الحاضر ملموسة في الجالية الإسلامية.
إن نشر الإسلام في القارة الأسترالية في عام 1866م كان أهم وأعظم مساهمة قام بها الأفغان، وما زال الصدق والأمانة وحسن المعاملة والالتزام بتعاليم الدين الإسلامي متعلقة بأذهان الأستراليين حول أولئك الرجال، إلى درجة أن عدم شربهم للخمر قد أدهش الغربيين. ورغم احترام المسلمين للأنظمة إلا أن وضعهم كان صعباً وضعيفاً؛ لأن الغرب يراهم متخلفين بسبب تمسكهم بالإسلام، ولكن التأريخ يوضح أن الأفغان ليسوا أول من وصل إلى أستراليا؛ حيث إن التجار المسلمين كان لهم علاقات مع سكان شمال أستراليا الأصليين في القرن السابع عشر الميلادي. ولكن تأثير الأفغان حالياً هو القائم والمشهود له. ومساهمة المسلمين بشكل عام في التجارة والصناعة والزراعة ظاهر في جميع الولايات الأسترالية ومعترف به. واليوم فإن عدد المسلمين فـي أستراليا يقارب 300000 مسـلم تقريباً، يقطـن 80% منهم في مدينتي سدني وملبورن.
2 - المسلمون في أستراليا:
إحصائيات سكانية:
حسب آخر الإحصائيات الرسمية السابقة في عام 2001 فإن هناك ما يقارب 300000 مسلم من 20 مليون نسمة في أستراليا؛ ولذلك تعتبر الجالية الإسلامية قليلة. وأما من الجانب السكاني فيشكل الذكور من المسلمين الأستراليين نسبة 53%، بينما الإناث 47% وهذه النسبة متباينة مع النسبة السائدة لجميع السكان في أستراليا؛ حيث يشكل الذكور 49% والإناث 51% مقارنة مع غير المسلمين في أستراليا. وشريحة المسلمين أغلبها من جيل الشباب، وتقل نسبياً شريحة من هم في سن العمل (25 - 64 عاماً). وبناء على ذلك فليس من المستغرب أن 25.2% تقريباً من المسلمين لم يسبق لهـم الزواج، و 67.8% مـتزوجـــون، و 2.4% منفصلـون من أزواجهـم، و 2.4% مطلقون، 2.2% أرامل. ومن المناسب الإشارة إلى أن 4.6% فقط من المسلمين مطلقون أو منفصلون وهذه النسبة أقل بشكل كبير من المعدل الوطني الأسترالي. وأما المسلمات الأستراليات اللاتي تتجاوز أعمارهن 15 عاماً، فإن 26.7% منهن ليس لديهن أطفال، و 13.1% لديهن طفل، و20.9% لديهــن طفــلان، و 15.8% لديهـــن ثلاثــة أطفــال، و 9.6% لديهن أربعة أطفال و 13.9% لديهن خمسة أطفال أو أكثر. * مجلة البيان

----------


## alhaidary

سبحان الله  هو ما أخبر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أن هذا الدين سيبلغ ما بلغ الليل والنهار وصدق الرسول الكريم صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا عبدالله على موضوعك الشيق   :Rose:   :Icon26:   وكل عام وأنتم بخير  :Icon26:   :Rose:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> سبحان الله  هو ما أخبر به رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم  أن هذا الدين سيبلغ ما بلغ الليل والنهار وصدق الرسول الكريم صلوات ربي وسلامه عليه جزاك الله خيرا أخي أبا عبدالله على موضوعك الشيق     وكل عام وأنتم بخير

 *الإسلام سيغمر الغرب بنوره بإذن الله ، وقد يحدث هذا في حياتنا ، ونحن نرى إرهاصات لذلك ، وحكم الله نافذ ، وإرادته غالبة ، وندعو الله أن نكون من وسائل أمر الله لغلبة دينه.*

----------


## alhaidary

آآآآآمييييييين  :Icon26:   :Icon26:   :Icon26:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإسلام والغرب:  المسلمون في استراليا
2 
سامي الدبيخي  -  أمير بتلر * التعليم والعمل: 
هناك ظاهرة متعارف عليها في أستراليا وهي أن المسلمين كجالية أقل بكثير من الناحية التعليمية والمشاركة في سوق العمل؛ وذلك مقارنة ببقية الشعب الأسترالي، ومع الأسف فإن الإحصائيات الرسمية الأخيرة (2001م) أكدت هذه الظاهرة. 69.6% من المسلمين الذكور الذين تتجاوز أعمارهم 15 عاماً موظفون، وكذلك 38.6% من النساء المتزوجات موظفات، و36.15 % من النساء غير المتزوجات موظفات، و 26.8% من المسلمين الذكور الذين تتجاوز أعمارهم 15 عاماً يصفون أنفسـهم غير موظفين، بينما 31.6% مــن النسـاء المتزوجــات، و 33.5% من غير المتزوجات يصفن أنفسهن غير موظفات. 
ويصور شكل (1) المستوى التعليمي لمسلمي أستراليا؛ حيث إن 4% فقط من المسلمين حاصلون على شهادة جامعية، و 1.6% على دبلوم، و 6% على شهادة تجارة و 10.7% على أنواع أخرى من الشهادات، و 76.7% ليس لديهم أي مؤهلات علمية. وحالياً فإن كل شخص من بين أربعة مسلمين عاطل عن العمل؛ مما يخلق قلقاً للجالية الإسلامية التي تعتمد على المساعدة الحكومية. ويتضح من ذلك أن الجالية الإسلامية في أستراليا تخطو إلى أن تعتبر فئة عاملة؛ حيث إن 47.7% يمكن وصفهم بأنهم فئة عاملة، و 8.5% يعملون في المجال المهني العالي. 
يوضح شكل (2) أن أغلبية المسلمين يعيشون على الساحل الشرقي لقارة أســـتراليا وخاصة في ولايتـــي (نيوساوث ولز) و (فكتوريا).  
يوضح شكل (3) أن جميع المسلمين الذين تتجاوز أعمارهم 15 عاماً منهم 14.6% دخلهم السنوي 9000 دولار أسترالي فأقل، و 39.5% دخلهم السنوي بين 9001 - 15000 دولار أسترالي، و31.7% دخلهم السنوي بين 15001 - 22000 دولار أسترالي، و 10.2% دخلهم السنوي بين 22001 - 32000 دولار أسترالي، و 2.3% دخلهم السنوي بين 32001 - 40000، و1.7% دخلهم السنوي أعلى من 40000 دولار أسترالي. وهذا يوضح أن معدل الدخل السنوي 25000 دولار أسترالي سنوياً، وهو معدل منخفض جداً. 
3 - المساجد والجمعيات الإسلامية في أستراليا: 
لمحة تاريخية: 
في الخمسينيات الميلادية من القرن الماضي أُسست أول الجمعيات الإسلامية في كل من ولاية فكتوريا، وعاصمتها مدينة ملبورن، ونيوساوث ويلز، وعاصمتها سدني. وقد بدأت الجمعية الإسلامية في فكتوريا نشاطها في عام 1957م، وكان لها ممثلون من العرب والأتراك واليوغسلافيين والهنود، ولكن الأتراك كانوا من أول المنسحبين، وأسسوا جمعية خاصة بهم، وأنشؤوا في منطقة كوبرق في عام 1971م مسجد الفتح. وأصبحت الجمعية الإسلامية في فكتوريا جمعية إسلامية أغلب ممثليها من الجالية اللبنانية. وفي الجانب الآخر فإن الجمعية الإسلامية في ولاية نيوساوث ولز لم تتحول بنفس الأسلوب، ولكن الجالية اللبنانية غادرت الجمعية في عام 1961م وأنشأت جمعية مستقلة سمتها: (الجمعية اللبنانية الإسلامية) ومقرها مدينة سدني. 
وأما المهاجرون المسلمون من العرقيات المختلفة، وحتى أثناء ازدياد ظاهرة الجمعيات الإسلامية العرقية على السطح؛ فقد حاولوا بناء درجة من الوحدة بين الجالية الإسلامية متجاهلين بذلك قضية العرقية؛ ونظراً للجهود التي بذلت من بعض القيادات الإسلامية أمثال الشيخ فهمي الإمام، وعبد الخالق قاصي، وإبراهيم ديلل وغيرهم، فقد أُسس الاتحاد الأسترالي للجمعيات الإسلامية (أفس) في عام 1946م، وبالرغم من أن الانقسام والنقاش كانا مشتركين كما هو في أي مجتمع يعتمد على العمل التطوعي فقد نما الاتحاد بقوة.  
وفي عام 1974م حدثت نقطة التحول عندما قدم وفد من المملكة العربية السعودية مكوناً من الدكتور عبد الله الزايد، والدكتور علي كتاني المستشار لدى الملك فيصل؛ وذلك من أجل تقصي حاجات الجالية الإسلامية في أستراليا. وقد دعم الوفد منهجاً جديداً لجمعية إسلامية تعالج قضية الانقسام العرقي، ومشكلة توحيد جميع الولايات تحت مظلة واحدة ومشكلة القلق بين القيادات الإسلامية. 
وكانت اول التحديات تدور حول: إذا كانت المنظمة الوطنية المقترحة سيسيطر عليها 90% من المسلمين في مدينتي سدني وملبورن؛ فلماذا الجمعيات الإسلامية في الولايات الأسترالية الصغيرة تكلف نفسها الانضمام من الأساس؟ وهذه كانت المشكلة نفسها التي واجهت الاتحاد الأسترالي للجمعيات الإسلامية. وتغلب الوفد على هذه المشكلة بتبني فكرة مجلس النواب الممثل من كل ولاية؛ حيث يكون التمثيل في المجلس بالمقاعد من كل ولاية، وليس اعتماداً على حجم المسلمين في كل ولاية. ورُحِّب بتوصيات الوفد من الاتجاه السائد في المجتمع المسلم، لكنها ما زالت بانتظار التطبيق بالكامل، وتتمثل التوصيات في الآتي: 
أولاً: التخلص التدريجي من الجمعيات الإسلامية المبنية على أسس عنصرية أو طائفية أو اللغة المشتركة. 
ثانياً: الشروع في تأسيس جمعيات إسلامية بناءً على أسس جغرافية في كل ولاية أسترالية. 
ثالثاً: تأسيس مجلس إسلامي لكل ولاية. 
رابعاً: تشكيل ائتلاف بين المجالس الإسلامية للولايات الأسترالية في اتحاد إسلامي على المستوى الوطني. 
والتوصيتان الأخيرتان هما اللتان أخذتا الشكل العملي في حيز الواقع، بينما ما زال التفاخر العرقي يفرق ويقسم الجالية الإسلامية على الرغم من أنه حالياً يعاصر الجيل الثاني والثالث من المسلمين مواليد أستراليا. وبناء على ذلك أسس الاتحاد الأسترالي للمجالس الإسلامية (أفيك) في عام 1976م؛ نتيجة لوفد السعودية في عام 1974م؛ وذلك من أجل مساعدة الجالية الإسلامية لتأسيسها على أسس مالية صحيحة، وتبرع الوفد بمبلغ مليون ومئتي ألف دولار أسترالي لصندوق (أفيك) من أجل توزيعه على الجمعيات والمراكز الإسلامية في أرجاء أستراليا؛ لتأسيس المساجد والمراكز الإسلامية. 
كما أوصى الوفد أن يعترف بـ (أفيك) كممثلة للمسلمين في أستراليا، وتصبح الهيئة العليا في أستراليا جهة للتصديق على الذبح حسب الشريعة الإسلامية، وكان القصد من وراء هذه التوصية جعل الجالية الإسلامية في أستراليا معتمدة على نفسها وأقل اعتماداً على الدعم الخارجي. وجاء القرار الملكي السعودي السامي في عام 1976م الذي حدد شهادات اللحم الحلال الصادرة من (أفيك) فقط؛ للموافقة على استيراد اللحم من أستراليا إلى السعودية، وقد عملت بالمثل دول إسلامية أخرى كالإمارات العربية المتحدة في عام 1980م، والكويت في عام 1982م. 
وأصبح لشهادة اللحم الحلال فائدة، وفي نفس الوقت مشكلة لـ (أفيك).. وقد كانت فائدة من حيث أن القيمة المحصلة من المذابح للحصول على الشهادة تستخدم كمصدر للجمعيات والمجالس الإسلامية لإنشاء المساجد، ولكن مع الأسف فإن تشييد معظم المساجد يتعارض مباشرة مع توصيات الوفد السعودي من حيث أن كل مجموعة عرقية ترغب في إنشاء المسجد الخاص بها، حتى وصل الأمر إلى أن المجموعات الفرعية من أصل الجماعات العرقية ترغب بأماكن خاصة بها للصلاة. 
إن إعطاء (أفيك) الحق في إصدار شهادة اللحم الحلال قوبل بمعارضة كبرى من مجموعات قامت بتأسيس شهادات للحم الحـــلال مثـل (شركة صادق للحم الحلال في بيـرث) و (رابطة المسلمين في برزبن) و (الجمعية الإسلامية لمسجد ادليد). وفي عام 1982م تدخلت الجهات الحكومية الأسترالية المعنية باللحم والذبح وعارضت النظام المعمول به في (أفيك) بناءً على أنها تفرض رسوماً عالية على المسالخ، ولعدم قدرة النظام على الاستمرار؛ لعدم وجود الموظفين المتفرغين للعمل، وكان هناك نقد للنظام والذي يعتقد أنه أنشئ للاستغلال. 
والحقيقة أن الاستغلال كان كبيراً جداً؛ حيث أشارت إحدى التقارير الرسمية إلى أن النظام الحالي لا يمكن له السماح بالاستمرار، وكذلك فإن الشهادات والتواقيع زُوِّرت من أجل تجنب الرسوم المفروضة من (أفيك)، وحتى المعينون للذبح من قِبَل (أفيك) قاموا بتوقيع شهادات مزورة، وقد أشارت إحدى الشركات إلى أن عدم التمكين من الحصول على شهادة اللحم الحلال في الوقت المحدد للشحن الجوي ساعد على مثل هذه الظاهرة؛ إلى درجة أن وزير الصناعات الأولية في مجلس الحكومة الأسترالية أفاد بأنه سمع في عام 1981م أن لحم الكناغر وجد في كراتين لحم الغنم في المملكة العربية السعودية؛ ولذلك تدخلت الحكومة الأسترالية في الموضوع من أجل حماية الصادرات الأسترالية. 
دور (أفيك) حالياً ليس له علاقة قوية في حياة المسلمين، إلا أنه ينحصر في إدارة بعض المدارس وغالبها في ولاية (نيو ساوث ولز) والتي عاصمتها سدني، والحقيقة أن انعدام علاقة (أفيك) بحياة المسلمين راجع إلى أن معظم المسلمين في أستراليا لا يعرفونها أو لا يعرفون دورها ورسالتها على الإطلاق. 
المساجد: 
هناك 100 مسجد تقريباً في أستراليا، تنظم أغلبها بصفة رسمية أو غير رسمية على المحاور العنصرية. فعلى سبيل المثال: الجالية التركية لديها مساجد يترأسها أتراك ويؤمها أئمة معينون من قِبَل الحكومة التركية، وهناك القليل من المساجد يترأسها بعض متعددي الأعراق. وتؤيد الحكومة الأسترالية المساجد المتوافقة مع أنظمتها في دعم تعدد الجماعات الطائفية؛ ولذلك يقدَّم لها الدعم المالي للقيام بالأنشطة وتقديم الخدمات للجالية الإسلامية، وبالإضافة إلى كون المساجد دوراً للعبادة؛ فإن معظمها تنظم دراسة أيام إجازة نهاية الأسبوع (السبت، والأحد) حيث يدرس فيها القرآن واللغة العربية للأطفال. والعديد من المساجد تم تشييدها اعتماداً على الدعم المقدم من الجمعيات الخيرية وبعض الدول الأسلامية. ومما يجدر الإشارة إليه أن أحد أوجه النقص في سياسات الدعم الخيري للمساجد والجمعيات الإسلامية في أستراليا لم تكن مربوطة بمنهج الجمعيات والناس القائمين عليها. 
المدارس الإسلامية: 
هناك نظامان للتعليم الإسلامي في أستراليا: الأول: غير رسمي ويأخذ شكل المدارس الواقعة في المساجد والمراكز الإسلامية والتي تدرس القرآن والعلوم الإسلامية خلال إجازة الأسبوع. والنظام الثاني: عن طريق المدارس الإسلامية الرسمية المدعومة من قِبَل الحكومة الأسترالية، والتي تدرس في هذه المدارس العلوم الإسلامية بالإضافة إلى المنهج الأسترالي. وأكبر المدارس (مدرسة الملك خالد الإسلامية) في مدينة ملبورن و (مدرسة الملك فهد الإسلامية) في مدينة سدني، وتحوي كل منهما على ما يقارب ألف طالب وطالبة. 
وعلى الرغم من أن معظم المدارس الإسلامية أسست على دعم مقدم من الخارج، إلا أنها تعتمد حالياً في التموين على الرسوم الدراسية، والدعم المقدم من الحكومة للمدارس الخاصة، ومعظم المدارس التركية الإسلامية تصرف عليها الحكومة التركية، وينعكس ذلك على نوعية الدراسات الإسلامية المقدمة. ويوجد هناك عشر مدارس إسلامية في ولاية نيوساوث ولز وعاصمتها سدني، وسبع مدارس إسلامية في فكتوريا وعاصمتها ملبورن، وثلاث مدارس إسلامية في غرب أستراليا وعاصمتها بيرث، ومدرسة إسلامية في كوينزلاند وعاصمتها برزبن، ومدرسة إسلامية في جنوب أستراليا وعاصمتها أدليد. 
وعلى الرغم من أن هناك العديد من المدارس الإسلامية في أستراليا، إلا أن هناك حاجة ملحة لمدرسة إسلامية مبنية على منهج أهل السنة والجماعة. وأقرب مدرسة لهذا المنهج حالياً هي مدرسة (دار العلوم) في ملبورن والقائم عليها جماعة التبليغ. ومعظم المدارس الإسلامية تتبنى المنهج الإسلامي في التدريس، ولكن عليها بعض المآخذ مثل عدم عزل الطلاب عن الطالبات حتى في المراحل المتقدمة، وتقديم بعض دروس العزف والغناء والرقص للطلبة. ويعود ذلك بسبب قناعات القائمين على التعليم فيها. 
المنظمات الإعلامية الإسلامية: 
إن كلاً من مدينتي سدني وملبورن تتمتعان بمحطات راديو تبث على نطاق محدود من مواقع محدودة، ومدينة سدني هي الوحيـدة التي تتمتـع بمحطـة راديــو إسـلامية تبث علـى مـدى 24 ساعة؛ ومع الأسف فإن التصريح لهذه المحطة هو لطائفة الأحباش، وتستخدم المحطة لبث عقيدة تلك الطائفة ونقد منهج الإمام محمد بن عبد الوهاب. ومن ثَم فإن هذه المحطة مصدر قلق للمسلمين، ولكن أغلب المسلمين ـ ولله الحمد ـ على علم بطائفة الأحباش، وبأنهم ضد المنهج الإسلامي الصحيح؛ لذلك فإن القليل منهم يأخذ ما يقال في الراديو على وجه الجدية. وللأسف فإن هذه المحطة تعتبر فرصة ضائعة على المسلمين. 
وأما الصحف في أستراليا فلا يوجد هناك صحيفة إسلامية، بينما يوجد مجلتان: 
الأولى: (سـلام) ويصدرها «اتحاد رابطة الطلبة والشباب المسلمين في أستراليا». 
الثانية: (نداء الإسلام) وتصدرها «حركة الشباب الإسلامي». 
وهناك أيضا اللجنة الأسترالية للشؤون العامة للمسلمين (أمباك) ومقرها مدينة ملبورن، وهي من الجمعيات التي تمثل الإسلام في وسائل الإعلام، وتنشر الدعوة من خلال استعمال المنافذ المتوفرة للقارئ الأسترالي، وطرق الإقناع التي يستسيغها. وقد قامت الجمعية بنشر 100 مقال تقريباً في وسائل الإعلام حول العالم، وقد تم تشييد اللجنة اعتماداً على اعتقادات أهل السنة والجماعة. وأبرز الجمعيات الدعوية: 
أولاً: المركز الإسلامي للمعلومات والخدمات في أستراليا (إيسنا): 
Islamic Information & Services Network of Australasia (IISNA) 
إن هذا المركز يعتبر أكبر جمعية إسلامية تدعو إلى الفهم الصحيح للإسلام حسب منهج أهل السنة والجماعة، ويتمركز في مدينة ملبورن الأسترالية، ويعقد المركز سنوياً العديد من المؤتمرات، ويستضيف العديد من العلماء وأغلبهم من الجامعات الإسلامية السعودية. علماً أنه ليس للمركز علاقة بمنظمة إسنا العاملة في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية. وتنتج (إيسنا) أشرطتها الدعوية من خلال أستديو خاص بالإنتاج والتوزيع الإعلامي، وهي تحاول تغطية حاجة الدعوة في أستراليا وخارجها. ويتم دعم الجمعية بشكل رئيس عن طريق الجالية الإسلامية اعتماداً على برنامج (دولار في اليوم من أجل الدعوة) وقد حصلت على مساعدات من مؤسسات إسلامية في السعودية؛ لتفعيل أنشطتها وبرامجها الدعوية. وتركز جمعية (إيسنا) على المسلمين غير الناطقين بالعربية وغير المسلمين، وتعمل على الدعوة خارج مدينة ملبورن؛ حيث تقوم بعقد المحاضرات في كل من سدني وبيرث وادليد، وبالإضافة إلى ذلك يقوم دعاة هذا المركز بزيارة إلى دولة نيوزلندا وفيجي للدعوة، ويقدر عدد الحضور لهذه المحاضرات ما يقارب 1000 شخص مما يجعلها من أقوى الجهات الدعوية في أستراليا، ولله الحمد. ونتيجة لجهود هذا المركز في الدعوة فإن في كل شهر تقريباً يعلن شخص أو شخصان إسلامهم. 
ثانياً: الجمعية الإسلامية في فكتوريا (آي إس في): 
Islamic Society of Victoria (ISV) 
وتتخذ هذه الجمعية مسجد عمر بن الخطاب في منطقة برستون شمال مدينة ملبورن مقراً لها، وترتبط أنشطة المسجد بمركز (إيسنا) الإسلامي. وتعتبر (آي إس في) مركز الدعوة الرئيس لمدينة ملبورن والذي يستهدف المسلمين العرب. ويتمتع المسجد بموقع متوسط في المناطق التي يسكنها المسلمون في المدينة، ويغلب عليه المنهج السلفي ـ بحمد الله ـ ويتمتع بشعبية طيبة من الجالية الإسلامية على اختلاف عروقها. وقد عقد في هذه الجمعية العديد من المؤتمرات والمحاضرات بالتعاون مع وزارة الشؤون الإسلامية، والجامعات الإسلامية. ويغلب على المجلس والمسجد الإدارة اللبنانية ذات العقيدة السليمة والحماس المنضبط في نشر الدعوة. 
ثالثاً: مركز رابطة الشباب الإسلامي (جي آي واي سي): Global Islamic Youth Centre (GIYC) 
يوجد هذا المركز في مدينة سدني، وهو موجه لخدمة وتغطية الأحياء الواقعة في الجهة الشرقية لمدينة سدني؛ حيث تتمركز الجالية اللبنانية. وقد تبنى إنشاء المركز الشيخ (فايز نشار) خريج الجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة، وهذا المركز يقتصر على دعوة محاضرين من داخل أستراليا، وقد قام المركز بتسخير بعض أجزائه لصالة ألعاب، ومركز حاسب آلي؛ لجذب الشباب للأنشطة باعتبار أنهم المستهدف الرئيس.  
رابعاً: جمعية اتحاد المسلمين (أمة): 
United Muslim Association (UMA) 
هذه الجمعية أنشأها الشيخ شادي سليمان، وهو إمام تلقى تعليمه في سوريا. والجمعية صغيرة الحجم ومركزها منطقة لوكمبي في مدينة سدني، ولها تعاون مع جمعية المسلمين اللبنانيين. وهي تقدم أنشطة موجهة إلى الشباب. وقد نجحت الجمعية في جذب الشريحة غير المتعلمة من الشباب أصحاب المشاكل والقضايا الأخلاقية، ويضم المركز مكتبة ومركزاً رياضياً ومطعماً؛ لإبقاء الشباب داخل المركز معظم الوقت.  
خامساً: اتحاد رابطة الطلبة والشباب المسلمين في أستراليا (فامسي): 
Federation of Australian Muslim Students and Youth (FAMSY) 
بدأ تاريخ فامسي في عام 1946م مع تأسيس جمعية الطلبة المسلمين في ولاية كوينزلاند الأسترالية ومقرها جامعة كوينزلاند، وخلال مؤتمر أفيس في عام 1966م اقترحت جمعية الطلبة المسلمين في كوينزلاند أن تقوم كل جامعة أسترالية بتأسيس جمعية طلابية إسلامية، ومع الوقت تم تأسيس جمعيات طلبة إسلامية في كل من جامعة أدليد، وأرمديل، وملبورن، ونيوكسل، وتازمينيا. وقامت جمعيات الطلبة الست مجتمعة في عام 1968م بتأسيس اتحاد للجمعيات الطلابية الإسلامية وأطلق عليها في عام 1993م (اتحاد الجامعات الأسترالية) وفتحت عضويتها للطلاب غير المسلمين، وأطلق عليها اسم فامسي. وتصدر فامسي مجلة شهرية تدعى (سلام)، وتعقد محاضرة سنوية كجزء من مؤتمرها الوطني، وعمل الاتحاد في السابق مشاريع متنوعة مع الندوة العالمية للشباب الإسلامي. 
سادساً: جمعية الدعوة لغرب أستراليا: 
Dawah Association of Western Australia 
تقوم جمعية الدعوة لغرب أستراليا بنفس الدور الذي يؤديه المركز الإسلامي للمعلومات والخدمات في أستراليا (إيسنا) من حيث إنها تركز على دعوة غير المسلمين وتصحيح الفهم الخاطئ لدى الغرب عن الإسلام. وتعتبر الجمعية ناجحة ولها ظهور ونشاط في مدينة بيرث الأسترالية، وقد قامت الجمعية بتنظيم العديد من المحاضرات بالتعاون مع مركز (إيسنا)، واستضافت محاضرين من خارج أستراليا. 
سابعاً: جمعية التطوير الإسلامي في أستراليا (أدكا): 
Islamic Development Committee of Australia (IDCA) 
شُكلت أدكا على طريقة ومنهج المركز الإسلامي للمعلومات والخدمات في أستراليا (إيسنا) والتي مقرها مدينة ملبورن، وتقع أدكا في مدينة سدني أكبر المدن الأسترالية، ولكن نشاطها مقتصر ومحدود على نطاق معين وقد نجحت في تغطيته، وتطمح الجمعية حالياً إلى التوسع، وتتركز أنشطتها الرئيسة على الحلقات والدروس الأسبوعية الموجهة إلى الشباب المسلم ممن يتحدث اللغة الإنجليزية. 
ثامناً: الجمعيات الإسلامية النسائية: 
يوجد هناك العديد من الجمعيات النسائية على مستوى أستراليا أشهرها جمعية النساء المسلمات في أستراليا، والجمعية الوطنية للمسلمات في أستراليا. بالإضافة إلى ذلك يوجد العديد من الجمعيات النسائية الموجهة للمسلمات في كل مدينة. ففي مدينة سدني ثلاث جمعيات نسائية إحداها سلفية المنهج وتدعى (جمعية الرفاهة النسائية الإسلامية «أيوا»). وفي ملبورن أيضاً جمعيتان نسائيتان. 
تاسعاً: الجمعيات الصوفية: 
هناك مع الأسف العديد من الجمعيات الصوفية في أستراليا، تتمركز في مدينة سدني وملبورن. وباعتقادنا أن المراكز الإسلامية تحد من نشاطها في تلك المدينتين. وتعمل الجمعيات ذات العقيدة السليمة على إظهار عقائدهم الباطلة لدى الشباب. 
عاشراً: طائفة الأحباش: 
قال رئيس طائفة الأحباش والتي تدعى (الجمعية الإسلامية للمشاريع الخيرية) في مقابلة مع التلفزيون الأسترالي في سدني: «إن طائفة الوهابية والطائفة الأخرى المسماة الجماعة الإسلامية يشكلون خطراً على الحكومات الغربية والتي هي على علم وإحاطة بذلك الخطر، ولكون هاتين الطائفتين موجودتان في أستراليا فنحن في خطر بالغ، وعلينا العمل والاستعداد لذلك الخطر». وتكمن خطورة طائفة الاحباش في امتلاكهم لمحطة راديو تبث على مدار الأربع والعشرين ساعة، ويعتبرها بعض غير المسلمين المحطة الإسلامية، ولكن العامة من المسلمين يعتبرونها طائفة منشقة ومنحرفة المبدأ وخاصة بين اللبنانيين؛ لأن الطائفة منشؤها لبنان. * مجلة البيان

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإسلام والغرب:  المسلمون في استراليا
3 
سامي الدبيخي  -  أمير بتلر * نواحي القوة، والضعف، والفرص والتهديدات في وضع الإسلام والمسلمين في أستراليا: 
أولاً: نواحي القوة: 
1 - أن الجالية الإسلامية في أستراليا في مرحلة تجديد وخاصة بين الشباب. 
2 - بالرغم من أن هناك جالية إسلامية صغيرة في أستراليا؛ إلا أن المنشآت والخدمات تعتبر جيدة؛ فهناك العديد من المدارس الإسلامية على سبيل المثال. 
3 - أن الحكومة الأسترالية تدعم الإسلام والمسلمين مقارنة ببقية الدول الغربية؛ وذلك بناءً على سياستها العامة في دعم وتأييد الطوائف والعقائد المختلفة في أستراليا. 
ثانياً: جوانب الضعف: 
1 - ضعف المستوى التعليمي للمسلمين الذي أوقعهم في العديد من المشاكل، بل جعلهم في مناصب أقل من الديانات الأخرى. 
2- انتشار البطالة بين المسلمين، بالإضافة إلى أن المرتبات التي يتقاضونها اقل من مرتبات الطوائف الأخرى؛ لضعف تعليمهم. وهذا بدوره يؤثر على المسلمين في دعم أنفسهم وتحقيق رغباتهم من حيث الدعوة إلى الله. 
3 - الضعف الرئيس الذي يكمن في عدم وجود العلماء المتمكنين الذين لهم المرجعية؛ بالرغم من أن العديد هم من خريجي الجامعة الإسلامية في المدينة المنورة؛ إلا أن اثنين منهم فقط يتحدثان اللغة بطلاقة؛ للتواصل مع الشباب والمجتمع. 
4 - أن هناك العديد من المدارس الإسلامية المعتمدة على نفسها، ولكن القليل منها على المنهج الصحيح؛ حيث دروس الغناء وعدم عزل الجنسين ينتشر في هذه المدارس. 
5 - أن الجالية الإسلامية مبنية على مبدأ العرقية، وهذا بدوره خلق صعوبة للمسلمين الجدد والمسلمين أنفسهم للتعايش ضمن فهم مشترك، ولكن هذه المشكلة تضمحل مع الجيل الجديد.  
ثالثاً: الفرص المتاحة: 
1 - هناك طلب عالٍ على المدارس الإسلامية، خصوصاً المدارس التي هي أكثر انضباطاً. والشاهد على ذلك أن مدرسة دار العلوم في ملبورن عليها طلب عالٍ، وعندها قائمة انتظار مرتفعة؛ وهذا بدوره يؤيد الحاجة إلى المدارس الإسلامية ذات الطابع الشرعي. 
2 - أن هناك جيلاً جديداً من شباب المسلمين في الجامعات الأسترالية، والمأمول أن يتلقى هذا الجيل التربية الإسلامية الصحيحة والعلوم الإسلامية أثناء دراستهم بالجامعة، وسيعملون بعد تخرجهم في وظائف ذات تأثير وقوة في المجتمع الأسترالي مع احتفاظهم بشخصيتهم الإسلامية. 
3 - حادثة 11 سبتمبر أعطت المسلمين الفرصة للمساهمة في الإعلام الأسترالي؛ وذلك إما للدفاع أو التعليق على الأحداث من منظور المسلمين. وهذه في حقيقة الأمر فرصة عظيمة أعطت المسلمين مجالاً للتواصل مع رجال الإعلام والصحافة والتي لم تكن متوفرة في السابق. 
4 - زيادة اهتمام الغرب بالإسلام بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر، وهذا بدوره يعطي الجالية الإسلامية في أستراليا القدرة على تقديم الصورة الإسلامية الصحيحة عن الإسلام. 
رابعا: التهديدات: 
1 - عدم وجود شخصية قيادية للمسلمين في أستراليا تتميز بالعلم الشرعي ولها المرجعية لعامة المسلمين. 
2 - أن هناك تحيزاً وتخوفاً من الحكومة الأسترالية ضد من ينتمون لمنهج السلف خصوصاً بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر، وهذا التحيز أيده وشجعه العرقيات والطوائف الإسلامية الأخرى في أستراليا ممن سخر الإعلام للتهجم وانتقاد المنهج السلفي المسمى هناك بالوهابي. 
3 - الاتحاد الأسترالي للجمعيات الإسلامية والجمعيات المكونة له في الولايات الأسترالية لا يرغبون في التعاون أو العمل مع أي مجموعة من المجموعات التي تتصف بالسلفية. 
4 - انتشار الصوفية خصوصاً بين الشباب. 
5 - هجرة العديد من العراقيين والأفغان بعد الحرب يشكل تهديداً كبيراً على الجالية الإسلامية في أستراليا؛ لأن أغلب المهاجرين من الشيعة، وزادوا أعداد مساجد الشيعة، وحالياً يعملون في الدعوة للنمهج الشيعي وأكثرهم تأثيراً هم العراقيون بسبب قوة مستواهم التعليمي وتأثيرهم بالدعوة. * مجلة البيان

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المفاهيم الأساسية للدعوة الإسلامية
 في بلاد الغرب 
مقـدّمـــة   * 
الحمد الله، والصلاة والسلام على سيدنا محمد رسول الله، وعلى آله وصحبه ومن والاه، وبعد ..
يعيش المسلمون اليوم في بلاد الغرب أزمة فكرية شديدة ناتجة عن قناعتهم بكثير من الأفكار التي تلقّوها في بلادهم الشرقية، وهي تتعارض تماماً مع ظروفهم الجديدة في ديار الغرب، ومع مصالحهم الكثيرة فيها. وقد حصل الكثيرون منهم على جنسية تلك البلاد، فلم يعد من السهل مطالبتهم بالرجوع إلى بلادهم. كما أنّ الكثير منهم أصبح يقيم هناك بشكل دائم لسبب أو لآخر، فضلاً عن أنّ كثيراً من أبناء الغرب الأصليين قد اهتدوا إلى الإسلام، وليس من المعقول أن نطالبهم بترك أوطانهم في ظروف الحرية التي يتمتّعون بها هناك وأن يلتحقوا ببلاد المسلمين. 
وجميع هؤلاء بحاجة إلى ثقافة إسلامية أصيلة تنظّم عيشهم في مجتمعات غير إسلامية.
وهذه دراسة متواضعة حول هذا الموضوع، أسأل الله تعالى أن ينفع بها، وأن يجعلها خالصة لوجهه الكريم، إنّه سميع مجيب.
المستشار الشيخ فيصل مولوي
نحن جزء من المجتمع الذي نعيش فيه:
إنّ المسلم جزء من أمّته الإسلامية، وعلى هذا الأساس فمن الطبيعي أن يفكّر بمشاكلها، وأن يشعر بهمومها وأحزانها، وأن يتفاعل معها.
ولكنه حين اختار العيش في ديار الغرب، اختار أن يكون جزءاً من هذا المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه، فيجب عليه أيضاً أن يفكّر في هذا المجتمع: في قضاياه وهمومه ومشاكله من وجهة نظره الإسلامية، وهذا هو الذي يفرض عليه أن يبحث في شؤون الدعوة الإسلامية في هذه البلاد.
إن الاهتمام بقضايا الأمّة الإسلامية في الشرق سيكون عند الكثيرين هنا مجرّد اهتمام نظري لا طائل من ورائه، طالما أننا لا نستطيع أن نقدّم لبلادنا شيئاً ملموساً، بينما الواقع الذي نعيشه في بلاد الغرب إذا تفاعلنا معه يمكننا أن نقدّم له ولدعوتنا فيه شيئاً ملموساً. إننا إذا أغفلنا هذا الواقع، وبقينا مشدودين إلى بلادنا الأصلية، فسيكون الخسران نصيبنا في الحالتين: نتكلّم عن بلادنا ولا نقدّم لها شيئاً يذكر، ونهمل واقعنا ولا نقدّم لدعوتنا فيه شيئاً أيضاً.
نحن لا ندعو - بل لا نفكّر - أن نتخلّى عن أيّة قضية من قضايا أمّتنا، لكننا نريد أن نحسّ بالواقع الذي نعيش فيه، وأن ندرك أن هذا الواقع يفرض علينا ممارسة دعوية هامّة جداً، يمكن أن يكون لها أثر على مستقبلنا في هذه البلاد، أو على مستقبل هذه البلاد بالنسبة للدعوة الإسلامية.
تراث مخلوط بشوائب:
لقد جاء المسلمون من بلادهم بتراث هائل جداً، فيه من الإسلام النقي الشيء الكثير، ولكن فيه أيضاً الشيء الكثير مما ورثوه عن أجدادهم من عصور التعصّب والتخلّف. هناك الكثير من المواقف والمشاعر والأفكار التي لا تعبّر عن الإسلام في هذا العصر. وقد تكون مفيدة في وقتها ومناسبة له، لكنها لا يمكن أن تكون صورة الإسلام في هذا العصر، ومع ذلك حملناها في قلوبنا وعقولنا إلى هذه البلاد ونحن نظنّ أنها جزء من الإسـلام لا ينفكّ عنه، بينما هي في الحقيقة جزء من تاريخنا لا أكثر، وإذا كانت مقبولة من أجيال الأمّة السابقة فليس حتماً علينا أن نقبلها في هذا العصر، اللهمّ إلاّ لو كانت من ثوابت الإسلام القاطعة، وأنّى لها أن تكون؟
لقد ظلّت أفكارنا وعواطفنا مشدودة إلى أمور خلافية كثيرة في المجالات التاريخية والفكرية والفقهيّة، ولا يمكن أن نتحرّك في هذا المجتمع بهذا الركام من التراث تحرّكاً دعوياً مثمراً. إنّ هدفي في هذه الدراسة هو أن أوضح أهم الأسس التي تتناول الدعوة في بلاد الغرب. هناك إشكالات شرعية كثيرة، وكذلك هناك مئات وآلاف من الأسئلة، تدور حول تعامل المسلم في الغرب مع المجتمع الذي يعيش فيه، فلو اختصرنا الجواب وأوضحنا الأساسيات لهان الأمر، واستطاع كلّ منّا أن يفتي لنفسه في كثير من المسائل. إنَ ممارسة الدعوة في هذه البلاد تحتاج إلى فهم صحيح لمسألتين أساسيتين، لا يمكن بدونهما أن تكون هناك دعوة. المسألة الأولى: العاطفة، والمسألة الثانية: الفكر.* mawlawi.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المفاهيم الأساسية للدعوة الإسلامية
في بلاد الغرب 
الفصل الأول: العاطفة   * 
هل يمكنك أن تتصوّر نشوء عاطفة بينك كمسلم وبين غير المسلم - في هذه البلاد - تكون أساساً للدعوة؟
هل يمكنك أن تدعو إنساناً وأنت تحقد عليه؟ وأنت كاره له؟ بل تخطّط لحربه؟ هل يمكن أن تدعوه في هذه الحالة بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة؟
إذا كنت تريد أن تدعو إنساناً، وأنت ترفض أن تسلّم عليه ابتداء، التزاماً بما تعارفنا على فهمه من حديث الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلّم وهو وضع للحديث في غير موضعه: "لا تبدؤوا اليهود والنصارى بالسلام" . فهذا الحديث الخاص الذي قاله النبي الكريم في ظرف خاص، عندما كان اليهود في المدينة يتآمرون ويحقدون على المسلمين، وكان المسلمون إذا بدؤوهم بالسلام لا يردّون السلام عليهم، وإنّما يردّون بمزيد من الحقد والتآمر: (السام عليكم) أي الموت.. في هذا الجو، قال عليه الصلاة والسلام: "لا تبدؤوهم بالسلام". فأصبح هذا الحديث في كتبنا أساس العلاقة بين المسلم وغير المسلم في جميع الظروف، ونسينا العشرات من الآيات الكريمة والمئات من الأحاديث الصحيحة التي تأمر بالسلام، وبردّ التحية بمثلها أو بأحسن منها، وغير ذلك.
أقول: كيف يمكن للمسلم أن يكون داعية لإنسان يتحرّج أن يبدأه بالسلام، أو يتكلّم معه بكلمة طيّبة، حتّى يظنّ غير المسلم أنّه ليس في قلب المسلم أيّة عاطفة نحو إنسان غير مسلم.
والسؤال مرة أخرى: هل يمكن أن تقوم علاقة حب بين المسلم وغير المسلم؟ * mawlawi.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المفاهيم الأساسية للدعوة الإسلامية
في بلاد الغرب
الفصل الأول: العاطفة   * 
والسؤال مرة أخرى: هل يمكن أن تقوم علاقة حب بين المسلم وغير المسلم؟ 
أولاً : مراحل العلاقة بين المسلم وغير المسلم:
ولكي أجيب على هذا السؤال، سأركّز على تحديد العلاقة بين المسلم وغير المسلم في مراحل ثلاث، وردت جميعها في كتاب الله عزّ وجلّ وهي:
المرحلة الأولى: التعارف:
يقول المولى عزّ وجلّ: {يا أيّها النّاسُ إنّا خلقناكم من ذكر وأنثى، وجعلناكم شعوباً وقبائلَ لتعارفوا، إنّ أكرمكم عند الله أتقاكم، إن الله عليم خبير}.
إذاً لا يمكن أن أرى إنساناً غير مسلم، وتكون أول بادرة منّي هي أن أدير له ظهري وأهرب منه، ليس لسبب سوى أنه غير مسلم، فلا أكلّمه، بينما لا توجد أية مشكلة بيني وبينه.
إذا كنت أيها الأخ المسلم داعية، فهذه أرض الله خصبة لدعوتك، والله عزّ وجلّ سخّرها لك كي تقوم بواجب الدعوة إلى الله، وتحقّق فيها نجاحاً وفلاحاً، إرضاءً لله ولرسوله.
فأقبِل على غير المسلم، وتعرّف عليه وعلى مشاكله إن لزم الأمر، فلعلّ هذا التعرّف يقرّب قلبه منك، ولعلّه يرتاح إليك، فتكون فرصة سانحة لدعوته إلى الله عزّ وجلّ. فالتعارف بين المسلم وغير المسلم مرحلة أساسية لا بدّ منها.
المرحلة الثانية: التعايش:
هل يجوز للمسلم أن يعيش مع غير المسلمين؟
الجواب: نعم ..
فهذه مسألة أساسية، تشهد لها الكثير من النصوص والآيات والأحاديث الشريفة والواقع. إذ ليس من المعقول أن لا يعيش المسلم إلاّ في جوّ إسلامي. وليس ذلك مطلوباً في شريعة الله إلاّ حين يخاف المسلم على نفسه أو على دينه. ولم يفعل ذلك المسلمون بل فعلوا عكسه، وكانوا يسافرون إلى البلاد غير الإسلامية ويتعايشون مع أهلها بأخلاق الإسلام، وكان ذلك سبباً في دخول كثير من هذه الشعوب في الإسلام. وقد حدّد الله سبحانه وتعالى أساس هذا التعايش بقوله: {لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبرّوهم وتقسطوا إليهم، إنّ الله يحبّ المقسطين}.
إذا لم يبدأك غير المسلم بحرب، ولا أخرجك من ديارك، ولا ظاهر على إخراجك، فهذا إنسان يجوز أن تعيش معه، وعند ذلك يجب عليك أن تلتزم بالبرّ والقسط.
البرّ أعلى درجات حسن الخلق:
انظروا إلى هذا المعنى القرآني العظيم (البرّ) وهو أعلى درجات حسن الخلق، ومنه برّ الإنسان لأمّه وأبيه، فهو أعلى درجات حسن الخلق، والمطلوب منّا كمسلمين أن نتعامل بهذا البرّ مع غير المسلمين، وأن نتعامل معهم أيضاً بالقسط وهو العدل، فلا يجوز لك أن تظلم غير المسلم، بل يجب عليك أن تقف إلى جانبه إذا كان الحقّ معه، ولو كان الخصم أخاك المسلم.
هذه قِيَم أخلاقية عظيمة ومسائل شرعية أساسية نتعايش بها مع غير المسلمين. والله تعالى لم يفرضها علينا كي ندير ظهورنا لغير المسلمين، ولا نتعامل معهم، وإنّما فرضها علينا كي تكون هي الأساس لهذا التعايش الذي يقتضيه الواقع.
لقد خلق الله - عزّ وجلّ - البشر هكذا: متنوّعين، متعدّدين، ولو شاء سبحانه لجعلهم أمّة واحدة، {.. ولا يزالون مختلفين إلاّ من رحم ربّك، ولذلك خلقهم ..} ثم طلب منهم أن يتعارفوا، وأن يتعايشوا بهذا البرّ والقسط. 
المرحلة الثالثة: التعاون:
تتعارف أولاً مع غير المسلمين .. 
ثمّ تتعايش بمحبة وانفتاح معهم ..
ثم .. أليس عندك مسائل شرعية محددة؟ ..
هل يصعب أن تجد بعض هذه المسائل الشرعية تحقّق مصلحتك، وفي نفس الوقت تحقّق مصالح غير المسلمين؟
إذا وقع الانسجام في مسألة ما، فمن الممكن أن يقع التعاون، ما المانع في ذلك؟ والرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم - كما نعرف جميعاً - تحدّث عن "حِلف الفضول" وكان ذلك في الجاهلية، حيث اجتمع رؤساء قريش وزعماؤها وتعاهدوا فيما بينهم على: مساعدة الضعيف، وإغاثة الملهوف، ومساعدة المحتاج، إلى ما هنالك من مكارم الأخلاق، وحضره رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم وقال في الإسلام بعد ذلك: "لقد شهدت في دار عبد الله بن جدعان حِلفاً ما أحبّ أنّ لي به حُمر النِّعم، ولو أُدعى به في الإسلام لأجبت" .
يجوز لنا إذاً أن نلبّي دعوة لغير المسلمين، إذا كانت على أساس يرضي الله عزّ وجلّ، فإذا كانت لدينا مسائل نعتبرها شرعية، وغير المسلمين يتبنّونها لأسباب أخرى، فإننا يمكن أن نتعاون معهم على تحقيقها طالما أنها تعتبر مشروعة عندنا، وما أكثر أمثال هذه المسائل.
إذاً فالمراحل التي تحدّد ملامح العلاقة بين المسلم وغير المسلم هي: التعارف .. ثمّ التعايش على أسس شرعية .. ثمّ التعاون على الأمور المتفق عليها المشروعة في ديننا.  * mawlawi.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المفاهيم الأساسية للدعوة الإسلامية
في بلاد الغرب
الفصل الأول: العاطفة   * 
ثانياً: الروابط الاجتماعية بين البشر:
أنتقل بعد ذلك إلى ناحية أخرى في تحديد العلاقة بين المسلم وغير المسلم.
خلق الله سبحانه وتعالى البشر وأقام بينهم روابط متعددة، يتعاونون بها على شؤون الحياة، وحولها يتلاقون.
من هذه الروابط: 
أولاً : رابطة الإنسانية :
وهي التي تربط بينك وبين كل إنسان على وجه الأرض، شئت هذا أم أبيت، فأنت من ذريّة آدم وهو من ذريّة آدم، وأنت إنسان وهو إنسان كذلك. والإنسان مكلّف من عند الله بتكليف واحد، سواء امتثل لهذا التكليف أم لا. ولذلـك تجد الكثير من آيات القرآن الكريم توجّه الخطـاب للناس جميعاً: {.. يا أيها الناس ..}. وقد ورد لفظ (الناس) أكثر من مائتي مرة في كتاب الله، فضلاً عن غيرها من الألفاظ التي تعبّر عن وحدة الجنس البشري، وتشير بالتالي إلى وجود رابطة بين هؤلاء الناس، وهي التي نسمّيها الرابطة الإنسانية. لأنها موجودة عند أي إنسان تجاه جميع الناس. هذه الرابطة بالنسبة لنا كمسلمين ترتّب علينا واجبات وحقوقاً شرعية تجدها مفصّلة في كتب الفقه والأخلاق والدعوة، ولا حاجة إلى ذكرها في هذا المقام. 
ثانياً : رابطة القوميّة :
وهي أقوى من الرابطة الأولى، فالإنسان يلتقي مع قومه - وهم مجموعة من الناس - على أمور أكثر من مجرّد الرابطة الإنسانية. إنه يعيش عادة مع قومه، ويتكلّم بلسانهم، وله معهم مصالح مشتركة، وبينه وبينهم في الغالب قواسم مشتركة كثيرة. ولا شكّ أنّ هذه الرابطة موجودة ولها تأثيرها في واقع الفرد ودنيا الناس. ولذلك فقد ورد ذكر لفظ (القوم) ومشتقّاته في القرآن الكريم أكثر من ثلاثمائة وأربعين مرة. 
ثالثاً : رابطة العائلة :
وهي تمتدّ على ثلاث دوائر: 
الأولى: وتشمل الوالدين والأولاد والزوجة ومن يسكن معهم من الأقارب في نفس الدار.
الثانية: تشمل سائر الأقرباء من العصَبات والنساء وذوي الأرحام.
الثالثة: تشمل سائر الأقرباء الذين ينتسبون إلى جدّ واحد مهما كان بعيداً.
هذه الرابطة تترتّب عليها آثار أكبر في حياة الإنسان، ولذلك خصّتها الشريعة بقدر كبير من الأحكام، سواء ما يتعلّق بالأبوين والزوجة والأولاد، أو بالمحارم، أو بالمواريث، أو بالعاقلة (وهم الأقرباء الذين يلتزمون بمساعدة أحدهم في دفع الدّية إذا ارتكب جريمة قتل خطأ)، أو غير ذلك. 
رابعاً : رابطة المصلحة :
وهي التي تربط مجموعة من الناس بمصالح مشتركة يريد كل واحد منهم الحفاظ عليها ودعمها، كالنقابات التي تربط بين العاملين في مجال واحد، وقد لا يكون بينهم رابط آخر.
فهذا التعايش الدائم والمصالح المتبادلة تولّد رابطة بينك وبين هؤلاء القوم. 
خامساً : رابطة الإقامة :
فالذي يقيم في بلد ما يشعر تجاه هذا البلد برابطة تشدّه إلى مكان إقامته الجديدة.
فالمسلم إذا أقام ببلد غير إسلامي، والعربي حين يقيم في بلد غير عربي، والمسيحي حين يقيم في بلد إسلامي _ غير بلده _ كل هؤلاء يشعرون برابطة خاصة تجاه بلد الإقامة الجديد، قد يكون فيها شيء من الحب والاحترام، وقد تكون نوعاً من الحقد والكراهية بحسب المعاملة التي يلقاها في هذا البلد الجديد، وهذه الروابط هي مشاعر فطرية بشرية طبيعية. 
سادساً : الرابطة الإسلامية :
أما الرابطة الإسلامية فهي التي تربط المسلم بأخيه المسلم، وهي تشمل كل من يقول: لا إله إلاّ الله محمد رسول الله. إنها الرابطة العقائدية التي تهيمن على ما سواها من الروابط جميعاً وتغلبها عند التنازع، لكنها مع ذلك لا تلغي أية رابطة منها على الإطلاق. والإشكالية الحاصلة هنا هي أنّ بعض المسلمين يظنّ أنّ هذه الرابطة تلغي جميع الروابط الأخرى ولا يعترف إلاّ بها، مع أنّ هذا ليس صحيحاً على الإطلاق. فالله عزّ وجلّ يقول: {قل إن كان آباؤكم وأبناؤكم وإخوانكم وأزواجكم وعشيرتكم وأموال اقترفتموها وتجارة تخشَوْن كسادها ومساكنُ ترضَوْنها أحبَّ إليكم من الله ورسوله وجهاد في سبيله فتربّصوا حتى يأتيَ الله بأمره والله لا يهدي القوم الفاسقين}.
يقول القرطبي في تفسير هذه الآية: (وفي الآية دليل على وجوب حبّ الله ورسوله، ولا خلاف في ذلك بين الأمّة، وأنّ ذلك مقدّم على كلّ محبوب). ومعنى ذلك أنّ حبّ الله ورسوله لم يلغِ أنواع الحب الأخرى، ولكنّه يقدَّم عليها فقط.
لقد أشارت الآية الكريمة إلى رابطة الأبوّة والبنوّة والأخوّة والزوجية والعشيرة (القومية) والمصالح المتمثّلة بالأموال والتجارة ورابطة المساكن أي الإقامة، واستعملت كلمة (أحبّ إليكم)، فالله تعالى لم يُنكر علينا هذه الروابط وما ينشأ عنها من حب، ولكنه أنكر علينا أن يكون هذا الحب أكبر من حبّنا لله ورسوله، فالمطلوب أن يكون الحب لله أكبر من أيّ حب آخر. وحين التعارض فإن المسلم يغلب حبّه لله والتزامه بأحكام شريعته على مقتضيات جميع الروابط الأخرى. أمّا إذا لم يقع التعارض فأنت تعيش وفي قلبك حب لهذه العناصر الدنيوية طالما أنها لا تتعارض مع حبّك لله أو حبّك لرسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم. إذاً لا بدّ أن ينشأ عن هذه الروابط التي أشار إليها ربّ العالمين حبّ، لأنّ الإنسان يعيش مع الإنسان الآخر إمّا بحبّ أو ببغض. والحبّ درجات والبغض درجات. فالحبّ قد يكون في أدنى الدرجات أو أعلاها، والبغض كذلك، ولا يمكن أن يرتبط أي إنسان بآخر إلاّ بأحد هذين الشعورين بشكل من الأشكال. * mawlawi.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المفاهيم الأساسية للدعوة الإسلامية
في بلاد الغرب
الفصل الأول: العاطفة   * 
هنا أجد من الواجب أن أنتقل إلى توضيح مسألة أخرى في غاية الأهمية، وخاصة بالنسبة لمن يعيش مع غير المسلمين فأقول: 
ثالثاً: حبّ المسلم لغير المسلم:
هل يجوز لمسلم أن يشعر بحب نحو غير المسلمين؟ اسمعوا لقول الله عزّ وجلّ: {ها أنتم أولاء تحبونهم ولا يحبّونكم وتؤمنون بالكتاب كلّه، وإذا رأوكم عضّوا عليكم الأنامل من الغيظ، قل موتوا بغيظكم} . المقصود بهذه الآية اليهود على رأي أكثر المفسّرين، والمنافقون على رأي بعضهم. يقول الطبري في تفسير هذه الآية: (.. فأنتم إذا كنتم أيها المؤمنون تؤمنون بالكتب كلها، وتعلمون أنّ الذي نهيتكم عنه أن تتخذوهم بطانة من دونكم هم كفار بجحودهم ذلك كله، من عهود الله إليهم، وتبديلهم ما فيه من أمر الله ونهيه، أولى بعداوتكم إيّاهم وبغضائهم وغشّهم، منهم بعداوتكم وبغضائكم ..). (.. وفي هذه الآية إبانة من الله عزّ وجلّ عن حال الفريقين، أعني المؤمنين والكافرين، ورحمة أهل الإيمان ورأفتهم بأهل الخلاف لهم، وقساوة قلوب أهل الكفر وغلظتهم على أهل الإيمان، كما حدّثنا بشر عن … قتادة قوله: {ها أنتم أولاء تحبونهم ولا يحبّونكم وتؤمنون بالكتاب كلّه}، فوالله إن المؤمن ليحبّ المنافق ويأوي له - أي يرقّ له - ويرحمه، ولو أن المنافق يقدر على ما يقدر عليه المؤمن لأباد خضراءه) .
ويقول السيد محمد رشيد رضا في تفسير هذه الآية: (فالقرآن ينطق بأفصح عبارة وأصرحها، واصفاً المسلمين بهذا الوصف، الذي هو أثر من آثار الإسلام، وهو أنهم يحبّون أشدّ الناس عداوة لهم، الذين لا يقصّرون في إفساد أمرهم وتمنّي عنتهم، على أن بغضاءهم لهم ظاهرة، وما خفي منها أكبر مما ظهر .. أليس حبّ المؤمنين لأولئك اليهود الغادرين الكائدين، وإقرار القرآن إيّاهم على ذلك لأنه أثر من آثار الإسلام في نفوسهم، هو أقوى البراهين على أنّ هذا الدين دين حبّ ورحمة وتسامح، لا يمكن أن يصوّب العقل نظره إلى أعلى منه في ذلك). وبعد كلام طويل يقول السيد رضا: (ونتيجة هذا كله: إن الإنسان يكون في التساهل والمحبة والرحمة لإخوانه البشر على قدر تمسّكه بالإيمان الصحيح، وقربه من الحق والصواب فيه. وكيف لا يكون كذلك، والله يقول لخيار المؤمنين: {ها أنتم أولاء تحبّونهم ولا يحبّونكم}، فبهذا نحتج على من يزعم أن ديننا يغرينا ببغض المخالف لنا ..) .
وإيّاك أن تفهم من ذلك أنّ حبّك للمسلم هو كحبّك لغير المسلم، هناك فارق كبير، فالمسلم إنما تحبّه لإيمانه بالله ورسوله، ولالتزامه بالعقيدة الصافية الصحيحة، حتى وإن لم تلقه، ولم تكن بينك وبينه مصلحة، لأنك إنما تحبه لأجل الله الذي ربط الإيمان به بينكما، حتى لو وقع بينك وبينه خلاف، فليس ذلك بمزيل لمحبّته من قلبك أبداً.
كما أنّه لا يمكن أن يكون في قلبك حبّ لغير المسلم بسبب كفره، فهذا أمر محال، لكن قد يكون في قلبك حبّ له لاعتبارات أخـرى. قد يكون صادقاً فتحبّ فيه صدقه، وقد يكون وفياً فتحبّ فيه وفاء العهد، وقد يكون معك أميناً في التجارة فتحبّ فيه هذه الأمانة، وأنت تحبّ له الهداية في كلّ الأحوال. هذه المشاعر قد توجد بينك وبين غير المسلم، وهي تختلف عن الحب في الله الذي لا يمكن أن يكون إلاّ لإنسان مسلم، والذي يكون مجرّداً من كل الاعتبارات الأخرى، بينما حب الكافر حين يوجد لا بدّ أن يكون مرتبطاً بأسباب أخرى. وقد ورد في أسرى بدر من المشركين حديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم: "لو كان المطعم بن عديّ حياً ثمّ كلّمني في هؤلاء النتنى لأطلقتهم له" . وهو دليل على وفاء رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم للمطعم بن عدي لدوره في حمايته عندما عاد من الطائف، ولدوره في تمزيق صحيفة المقاطعة، وكان مشركاً في الحالتين. هذا الشعور من النبي عليه الصلاة والسلام نحو المطعم يحمل في طيّاته نوعاً من الحبّ الفطري لقيم الشهامة والشجاعة، وليس أبداً من نوع الحب العقائدي. 
حبّ المسلم لزوجته الكتابية:
ومما يؤيّد هذه الفكرة أنّ الله عزّ وجلّ أباح للمسلمين الزواج بالكتابيات كما هو معروف. وقد خلق الله تعالى نوعاً من الحبّ والمودة بين الزوجين تكفل استمرار الحياة الزوجية، رغم كل الإشكالات. قال تعالى: {ومن آياته أن خلق لكم من أنفسكم أزواجاً لتسكنوا إليها وجعل بينكم مودَّة ورحمة، إنّ في ذلك لآيات لقوم يتفكّرون}.
فالرجل المسلم يحبّ زوجته الكتابية، والله تعالى هو الذي خلق هذه المحبة في قلبه، فهل يجوز أن ينهاه عنها؟ أعني هل يمكن أن يباح للمسلم الزواج من كتابية ثم يطلب منه أن لا يودّها ويحبّها؟ هذا غير معقول، فلو كان لا يجوز له مودّتها، لنهاه عزّ وجلّ عن الزواج منها.
إذاً يمكن أن تكون هناك مودّة بين المسلم وغير المسلم، ولكن ليس لكفره وضلاله _ معاذ الله _ ولكن لاعتبارات أخرى مشروعة، منها رابطة الزوجية، فإن الزوجة ولو كانت كتابية تشارك زوجها في كثير من المشاعر، ويمكن أن يتفاهما فيها معاً.
كما يمكن أن تكون هناك مشاعر فطرية وروابط اجتماعية بين المسلم وغير المسلم، إذا وجدت مثل هذه الاعتبارات المشروعة كالعهد والجوار والتعامل وغيرها. إنه إذا لم يكن هناك نوع من المحبّة أو نوع من الاحترام أو الخلق الطيّب بينك وبين غير المسلم، فلا يمكن أن تنجح في دعوتك أبداً. قال تعالى: {أُدعُ إلى سبيل ربّك بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، وجادلهم بالتي هي أحسن..} .
هذا أساس من أسس الدعوة، وهو أن يكون هناك حوار بالتي هي أحسن، وأن تكون هناك حكمة، وموعظة حسنة. هذه كلها لا تتوفّر إلاّ بوجود مشاعر بين الداعي والمدعو، قد تسميها حباً باعتبار، وقد تسميها مودة باعتبار آخر. وليس هو بلا شكّ من الحب في الله، وليس من المودة التي نهى الله سبحانه وتعالى عنها في كتابه الكريم. 
المودة المنهي عنها:
قال تعالى: {لا تجد قوماً يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادّون من حادّ الله ورسوله، ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم}.
فالمودة التي نهى الله عنها في هذه الآية هي لمن كفر وحادّ الله ورسوله، وليس فقط لمن كفر، بل هو من زاد على كفره أنّه يحادّ الله ورسوله، ويحارب الإسلام والمسلمين، لكن لو افترضنا أنّ هناك إنساناً كافراً غير محارب لله ورسوله، ولم يحادّ الله ورسـوله - وقد تتوفّر فيه بعض الصفات الطيّبة والقيم الراقية - فلا بأس أن نقدّر فيه هذه الصفات أو القيم أو الاعتبارات لأنها بقية من رصيد الفطرة عنده، وهي مقبولة من الناحية الشرعية، بل إنّ الرسول صلىّ الله عليه وسلّم يجعل هذه القيم أساس رسالته حين يقول: "بعثت لأتمّم مكارم الأخلاق" .
ذكر الشوكاني في تفسيره أنّ هذه الآية { لا تجدُ قوماً يؤمنون ..} نزلت في أبي عُبيدة بن الجرّاح عندما قتل والده في غزوة بدر، وقد أخرج ذلك ابن أبي حاتم والطبري والحاكم وأبو نعيم في الحلية والبيهقي في سننه. وذكر القرطبي مثل هذا القول عن ابن مسعود. كما ذكر أنّ هذه الآية نزلت في حاطب بن أبي بلتعة لمّا كتب إلى أهل مكّة بمسير النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم إليهم عام الفتح. وذكر من سبب نزولها أو تفسيراً لها موقف أبي بكر عندما دعا ابنه عبد الله للمبارزة، وموقف مصعب بن عمير عندما قتل أخاه عبيد بن عمير. وموقف عمر بن الخطاب عندما قتل خاله العاص بن هشام، وموقف عليّ وحمزة عندما قتلا عقبة وشيبة والوليد. وكلّ هذه المواقف تؤكّد أنّ المودّة المنهيّ عنها في هذه الآية هي لمن جمع مع الكفر المحاربة. يؤيد ذلك ما سبق أن ذكرناه من جواز مودة المسلم لزوجته الكتابية وفق نص القرآن الكريم، لأنها لا يمكن أن تكون محاربة بسبب رباط الزوجية، فإذا حصلت الحرب منها فينبغي أن تزول المودة لأنها تصبح غير مشروعة.
نستنتج من هذا أنّ العاطفة يمكن ويجب أن تكون موجودة تجاه إنسان تريد أن تدعوه إلى الله عزّ وجلّ، وهذه العاطفة هي جزء صغير من عاطفة الحب التي أرادها الله عزّ وجلّ خالصة له، وأراد أن يكون الحبّ والبغض للناس الآخرين خالصاً أيضاً له سبحانه. هذا هو الأساس الذي يعتبر أقوى من كل ما عداه، ويغلب كلّ ما عداه .. لكن يمكن أن يكون ضمن هذا الحب الكبير جزء يبذل لغير المسلمين في حدود ما يرضي الله، إمّا عاطفة وإمّا حواراً بالتي هي أحسن، أو موعظة، أو خدمة، أو تضحية، أو تعاوناً على أمر مشروع، فهذه كلها جزئيات، لكن لا بدّ أن تكون موجودة لأنها تعبّر عن حقيقة الرسالة الإسلامية التي جعلها الله {رحمة للعالمين} وتساعد على نجاح الدعوة إلى الله.  * mawlawi.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المفاهيم الأساسية للدعوة الإسلامية
في بلاد الغرب
الفصل الأول: العاطفة   * 
الإسلام جاء رحمة للناس جميعاً:
إذا أعلن الكافر الحرب عليّ ، فلا يمكن أن يكون في قلبي ذرة حبّ نحوه ، لكننا نعيش - في بلاد الغرب - اليوم في وسط مسالم ولو كان مخالفاً لنا في الدين، وعندنا رفاق وجيران من غير المسلمين، وقد يكون من بين هؤلاء من هو قريب جداً منّا، وقد تشعر أيها الأخ المسلم بنوع من العلاقة بينك وبين هؤلاء، وقد تستحي أو تتحرّج أن تسمّيها حباً أو مودة، إنه لا حرج في ذلك حسب الفهم الصحيح للآيات التي مرّت بنا وفق أسباب نزولها، وكذلك أحاديث رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم. فهذه عواطف لا علاقة لها بالإيمان، وإنما هي عواطف متصلة باعتبارات مشروعة بالنسبة لنا نحن المسلمين، ومثل هذه الاعتبارات المشروعة، قد تنشأ عنها عواطف فطرية، وهذه لا يمكن ولا يُتصوّر أن تتعارض مع الحبّ في الله، فضلاً عن أن تتغلّب على ذلك الحب الذي يعتبر أصلاً من أصول الإيمان. إن أوثق عرى الإيمان هو: الحب في الله والبغض في الله. ومما يؤكّد مشروعيّة هذه العواطف أنّ الله عزّ وجلّ أرسل رسوله محمداً صلى الله عليه وسلم رحمة للعالمين وأن الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم قال: "لن تؤمنوا حتى تراحموا. قالوا يا رسول الله كلّنا رحيم، قال: ليس برحمة أحدكم صاحبه، ولكنها رحمة الناس، رحمة عامة" . وقال أيضاً: "إرحموا من في الأرض يرحمكم من في السماء" . وهل الرحمة تجاه الناس جميعاً إلاّ نوع من العاطفة؟! 
الحب الفطري والحب العقائدي:
من كل ما تقدّم يتبيّن لنا أنّ هناك نوعين من الحبّ. حبّ فطري وحبّ عقائدي.
- الحبّ الفطري: وهو أثر من آثار الشهوات، قال تعالى: {زُيِّن للناس حبّ الشهوات من النساء والبنين والقناطير المقنطرة من الذهب والفضّة والخيل المسوّمة والأنعام والحرث، ذلك متاع الحياة الدنيا والله عنده حسن المآب}. ويقول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم: "حُبِّب إليّ من دنياكم الطيب والنساء، وجُعِلت قُرّة عيني في الصلاة" . 
يقول الإمام الغزالي عن هذا النوع من الحب: (هو حبّ بالطبع وشهوة النفس، ويتصوّر ذلك ممّن لا يؤمن بالله. إلاّ أنه إن اتصل به غرض مذموم صار مذموماً، وإن لم يتصل به غرض مذموم فهو مباح لا يوصف بحمد ولا ذمّ). فالحب الذي نتحدّث عنه مع غير المسلمين لا يكون إلاّ من هذا النوع الفطري. فقد تحبّ امرأة غير مسلمة لجمالها أو خلقها، هذا أمر فطري. ويكون مذموماً إذا اتصل به أمر حرام كالخلوة أو الاختلاط المحرّم أو الزنى، ويكون مباحاً إذا اتصل به غرض مباح كالزواج. وقد تحبّ إنساناً غير مسلم لحسن خلقه، أو كمال عقله، أو لقرابة بينك وبينه، أو لمصلحة لك عنده، أو لألفة بينكما أو غير ذلك. فإذا لم يتصل بهذا الحب أمر مذموم فهو مباح، وعلى المسلم أن يستفيد من هذا الحب في دعوة هذا الإنسان إلى الله تعالى. كما ورد عن عبد الله بن عبد الله بن أبيّ، الصحابي الصالح الذي كان أبوه منافقاً، وكان يحبّه لأنه والده، ويحبّ له الهداية، والرسول يأمره بحسن معاملة أبيه رغم نفاقه، لكن هذا الحب الفطري لم يدفعه للانتصار لأبيه ضدّ المسلمين، ولو حصل ذلك لكان حباً مذموماً، ولكنه انتصر للإسلام ضدّ أبيه كما حدث بعد غزوة بني المصطلق. 
- الحب العقائدي: وهو حب الله ورسوله، والحب في الله ولله. وهو ثمرة من ثمرات الإيمان، وجزء من عقيدة المسلم. وبه يتعلّق التكليف الشرعي، لأنّ واجب المسلم أن يحب أخاه المسلم ولو لم يكن بينهما تناسب أو انسجام أو قرابة أو مصلحة، بل يحبّه لأنّه مسلم. ولذلك اعتبر رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم من حلاوة الإيمان "أن يحبَّ المرء لا يحبّه إلاّ لله" . وتحدّث عن السبعة الذين يظلّهم الله في ظلّه ومنهم: "رجلان تحابّا في الله، اجتمعا عليه وتفرّقا عليه" . وقال: "لا تدخلوا الجنّة حتّى تؤمنوا، ولا تؤمنوا حتّى تحابّوا .." . ومثل هذه الأحاديث كثير. 
هل يعتبر غير المسلمين (إخوة):
وقد يتحرّج بعض المسلمين من اعتبار غير المسلمين إخواناً لهم، وإذا استعمل البعض كلمة (إخواننا النصارى)، ترى الكثير من الشباب المسلم يهيج ويثور قائلاً: كيف تسمّون النصارى إخواناً لنا والله عزّ وجلّ يقول: {إنّما المؤمنون إخوة}.
إنهم يفهمون من هذه الآية أنّ الأخوّة محصورة بين المؤمنين، ولا يمكن أن تشمل غيرهم، وهذا ليس صحيحاً، للأدلّة التالية:
1. لقد وصف الله عزّ وجلّ الأنبياء بأنهم إخوة لأقوامهم الكفّار. قال تعالى: 
- {وإلى عادٍ أخاهم هوداً}.
- {وإلى مدين أخاهم شعيباً}.
- {وإلى ثمود أخاهم صالحاً}. 
وقال تعالى:
- {إذ قال لهم أخوهم نوح ألا تتقون؟}.
- {إذ قال لهم أخوهم هود ألا تتّقون؟}.
- {إذ قال لهم أخوهم صالح ألا تتقون؟}.
هؤلاء الأنبياء: نوح وهود وصالح وشعيب، اعتبرهم الله إخواناً لأقوامهم، فهذا تصريح من القرآن بوجود أخوّة قوميّة رغم اختلاف الدين.
2. وقد أبقى الله تعالى وصف الأخوّة حتّى مع الإنسان الكافر المحارب، وذلك في قوله تعالى: {لا تجد قوماً يؤمنون بالله واليوم الآخر يوادّون من حادّ الله ورسوله ولو كانوا آباءهم أو أبناءهم أو إخوانهم أو عشيرتهم ..}. فالأخوّة الإنسانية موجودة، والأخوّة القومية موجودة، والأخوّة النسبية موجودة، وقد يكون معها أخوّة الإسلام فتزداد قوّة ومتانة، وقد لا يكون معها أخوّة إسلامية، فتبقى كل أنواع هذه الأخوّة إلى جانب بعضها، وعند التعارض يغلّب المسلم أخوّته الإسلامية على كل ما عداها.
أمّا الآية الكريمة {إنّما المؤمنون إخوة} فمعناها أنّ العلاقة بين المؤمنين لا يمكن أن تكون إلاّ علاقة أخوّة في الله، ولكنها لا تحصر الأخوّة فقط بين المؤمنين. إذ الأخوّة قد يكون لها سبب آخر بين المؤمنين وغير المؤمنين، فقد تكون أخوّة قومية أو أخوّة بشرية أو قد تكون صداقة مبنية على المصالح المشروعة.
ومن جهة أخرى فقد تكون العلاقة بين المسلمين وغير المسلمين حرباً أو عداوة أو أحقاداً، أمّا بين المسلمين فالعلاقة ينبغي أن تكون دائماً قائمة على الأخوّة في الله.
إذا نظرنا إلى هذه الآية في ضوء الآيات الأخرى، فإننا نتوصّل إلى النتيجة التالية: أنّ كل هذه الروابط البشرية روابط فطرية، غير أنّ أقوى رابطة تربطني ببشر هي رابطة الأخوّة في الله، وهذه لا يمكن التنازل عنها أو التفريط فيها أو الاستحياء منها.
لكن هذه الرابطة القوية ليست وحيدة ولا تمنع أن يكون بيني وبين غير المسلمين أخوّة من نوع آخر، أقدّر فيها القرابة النسبية أو القومية أو الإنسانية، فهذه لها قدرها وتلك لها قدرها، والذي يغلّب واحدة على أخرى عند التعارض أمر الله تعالى وشريعته.  * mawlawi.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المفاهيم الأساسية للدعوة الإسلامية
في بلاد الغرب
الفصل الثاني: الفكر   *  
أكثر من ثلث المسلمين يعيشون اليوم في بلاد غير إسلامية، وتنتشر بينهم مجموعة من الأفكار ورثوها من تراث الإسلام الزاخر، لكن بعضها كان متأثراً بظروف الأمة التاريخية، ويحتاج اليوم إلى الكثير من النقد والتصحيح، حتى يكون منسجماً مع المبادئ الشرعية الثابتة.
من هذه المفاهيم اعتبار كل كافر حربياً، وبالتالي إباحة دمه وماله، ومعاملته بأخلاق الحرب من جواز الكذب والاحتيال فضلاً عن الحقد والكراهية. وقد سمعت مثل هذا الكلام بنفسي من أحد المشايخ الذين تقلّدهم مجموعة من الناس.
وأسارع إلى القول بأن كثيراً من الفقهاء وإن كانوا يعتبرون الكافر حربياً من حيث المبدأ - وهذا ما سنناقشه فيما بعد - إلاّ أنهم لا يرون جواز معاملته بأخلاق الحرب إلاّ حين تقع الحرب فعلاً بيننا وبينه. وكل النصوص الواردة في إباحة الكذب والاحتيال في الحرب محصورة بقيام الحرب الفعلية، وقد ذكر النووي في شرحه لصحيح مسلم عند الكلام عن حديث "الحرب خدعة": (اتفق العلماء على جواز خداع الكفّار في الحرب كيف أمكن الخداع، إلاّ أن يكون فيه نقض عهد أو أمان فلا يحلّ) ، فضلاً عن أنّ المجاهد المسلم يظلّ متمسّكاً بأخلاق الإسلام حتّى أثناء القتال فلا يجوز له قتل الأطفال أو النسـاء غير المقاتلات، أو الشيوخ غير المقاتلين، أو الرهبان في الصوامع، أو العسفاء - أي الخدم الأجراء - أو التجار، وفي كل ذلك وردت نصوص صريحة، وقد قاس عليها جمهور الفقهاء كل من لا يقدر على القتال أو لم يقاتل فعلاً كالأعمى والمريض المزمن والمعتوه والفلاح. ولا يجوز للمجاهدين التمثيل بجثث الأعداء إلاّ إذا كان معاملة بالمثل، والأفضل لهم العفو وعدم التمثيل. ولا يجوز التخريب والتحريق إلاّ إذا كان من ضرورات القتال. وتلخّص وصيّة أبي بكر لأول جيش خرج من الجزيرة العربية لقتال الروم كل هذه المعاني: (لا تمثّلوا ولا تقتلوا طفلاً صغيراً ولا شيخاً كبيراً، ولا امرأة ولا تعقروا نخلاً ولا تحرقوه، ولا تقطعوا شجرة مثمرة، ولا تذبحوا شاة ولا بقرة ولا بعيراً إلاّ لمأكلة. وسوف تمرّون بأقوام قد فرغوا أنفسهم في الصوامع فدعوهم وما فرغوا أنفسهم له) . وبما أن حالة الحرب الفعلية ليست قائمة بالنسبة للمسلمين الذين يعيشون في بلاد غير إسلامية، سواء كانوا مواطنين أو مقيمين، فإن كل حديث عن استباحة الدماء والأموال - للأفراد أو الدولة - مناقض لمبادئ الإسلام وأخلاقه ولا يبيحه أحد من العلماء على الإطلاق.  * mawlawi.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المفاهيم الأساسية للدعوة الإسلامية
في بلاد الغرب
الفصل الثاني: الفكر   * 
هل كل كافر حربي؟
1. لا يكون الكافر حربياً إلاّ إذا أعلن هو- أو دولته - الحرب على المسلمين أو إذا أعلن المسلمون الحرب عليه أو على دولته، لأسباب مشروعة. وعند ذلك فقط يمكن أن نطبّق في معاملته أحكام الحرب.
2. إذا لم يقع إعلان الحرب كما ذكرنا في البند السابق، فإن كل كافر يمكن أن يكون حربياً، وهذا ما يعنيه الفقهاء عندما يتحدّثون عن الكافر بأنه حربي، وبالتالي فيجب على المسـلمين أن يكونوا حذرين منه حتى تنقطع حربيّته بعهد، فيلتزم المسلمون معه بأحكام العهد.
3. يمكن أن يقع بين الكافر والمسلم عهد فردي فيجب الالتزام به بينهما. 
وقد يقع العهد بين الكافر ودولة مسلمة، فيجب الوفاء به أيضاً من قبل جميع المسلمين رعايا هذه الدولة. ومنه عقد الذمة وهو عهد مؤبّد وعقد الأمان الذي يدخل بموجبه الكافر دار الإسلام وهو عهد مؤقّت. 
وقد يقع بين المسلم ودولة كافرة، فيجب على المسلم الوفاء به كذلك، كما لو دخل المسلم دار الكفر للتجارة قديماً، وكما يدخل اليوم بالتأشيرة. 
وقد يقع بين دولة مسلمة ودولة كافرة، فيجب الالتزام به كصلح الحديبية قديماً، وميثاق الأمم المتحدة اليوم.
وكتب الفقهاء غنيّة بذكر تفاصيل هذه الحالات الثلاث، التي يحكمها جميعاً قوله تعالى: {.. وأوفوا بالعهد إنّ العهد كان مسؤولاً ..}. وقد اعتبر الله تعالى نقض العهود من أخلاق اليهود {.. أوَ كلّما عاهدوا عهداً نبذه فريق منهم ..؟} ومن أخلاق المشركين {.. الذين عاهدتَ منهم ثمّ ينقضون عهدهم في كلّ مرّة وهم لا يتّقون}. أمّا المسلمون فمن أخلاقهم الوفاء بالعهود {.. والموفون بعهدهم إذا عاهدوا ..} {والذين هم لأماناتهم وعهدهم راعون}. 
ليسوا سواء ..
إذاً، فإن غير المسلمين من الناحية القانونية، يكونون تجاه المسلمين في إحدى الحالات: الحرب الفعلية، احتمال الحرب، العهد. ولا يصح أن نعتبرهم دائماً محاربين فعلاً حتى نبرّر معاملتنا إياهم بأحكام الحرب.
بل إن القرآن الكريم ميّز غير المسلمين، حتى من جهة قربهم أو بعدهم عن الإسلام كدين، وعن المسلمين كأمّة. قال تعالى: {لتجدنّ أشدّ الناس عداوة للذين آمنوا اليهود والذين أشركوا. ولتجدنّ أقربهم مودّة للذين آمنوا الذين قالوا إنّا نصارى، ذلك بأنّ منهم قسيسين ورهباناً، وأنهم لا يستكبرون} وقال تعالى: {ليسوا سواءً. من أهل الكتاب أمّة قائمة يتلون آيات الله آناء الليل وهم يسجدون ..}.
ذكر الشيخ محمد رشيد رضا في تفسير هذه الآية قول الإمام محمد عبده أنّ هذه الآية (دليل على أنّ دين الله واحد على ألسنة جميع الأنبياء، وأنّ كلّ من أخذه بإذعان، وعمل فيه بإخلاص، فأمر بالمعروف ونهى عن المنكر، فهو من الصالحين ..). وعقّب على ذلك بقوله: (وظاهر أنّ هذا كالذي قبله، في أهل الكتاب حال كونهم على دينهم، خلافاً لمفسّرنا "الجلال" وغيره، الذين حملوا المدح على من أسلم منهم، فإن المسلمين لا يُمدحون بوصف أنّهم من أهل الكتاب، وإنّما يُمدحون بعنوان المؤمنين). وختم الشيخ رضا بقوله: (إنّ استقامة بعض أهل الكتاب على الحقّ من دينهم لا ينافي ما حقّقناه في تفسير التوراة والإنجيل في أوّل السورة من ضياع كتبهم وتحريف بعضهم لما في أيديهم منها).
وهذا يعني أنّه حتى من الناحية العاطفية، فإن المسلم يشعر أن النصراني أقرب إليه من اليهودي. ويشعر أن الكتابي إجمالاً أقرب إليه من المجوسي أو الوثني. وقد عبّر القرآن عن ذلك بالإشارة إلى فرح المسلمين يوم ينتصر الروم وهم أهل كتاب على الفرس المجوس. قال تعالى: {الم. غُلبت الرومُ في أدنى الأرض، وهم من بعد غَلَبِهم سيُغلبون. في بضع سنين. لله الأمر من قبل ومن بعد. ويومئذ يفرح المؤمنون بنصر الله، ينصر من يشاء وهو القوي العزيز}  * mawlawi.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المفاهيم الأساسية للدعوة الإسلامية
في بلاد الغرب
الفصل الثاني: الفكر   * 
علَة القتال: الحرابة وليس الكفر
بحث الفقهاء في مباحث الجهاد عن العلة التي تبيح للمسلمين قتل الأعداء، فقال جمهورهم من المالكية والحنفية والحنابلة أن علة القتال هي الحرابة - أي المحاربة - والمقاتلة والاعتداء، وليس مجرد الكفر ، بينما يرى الشافعي في أحد قوليه أن علة القتال هي الكفر. ورأي الجمهور في هذه المسألة هو الراجح، وقد بنوه على الأدلة التالية: 
1. آيات كثيرة صريحة تؤكّد أن سبب قتال المسلمين لغيرهم هو العدوان الصادر منهم. {وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا إن الله لا يحبّ المعتدين} {ألا تقاتلون قوماً نكثوا أيمانهم وهمّوا بإخراج الرسول وهم بدءوكم أول مرة} {وقاتلوا المشركين كافّة كما يقاتلونكم كافّة ..} {لا ينهاكم الله عن الذين لم يقاتلوكم في الدين ولم يخرجوكم من دياركم أن تبرّوهم وتقسطوا إليهم، إن الله يحبّ المقسطين} . وقد اتفق أكثر المحققين أن هذه الآيات محكمة وليست من المنسوخ.
2. الأحاديث الصحيحة الكثيرة التي تمنع قتل كثير من الكفّار لأنّهم لم يحاربوا أو لعدم قدرتهم على القتال، منها الأحاديث التي تمنع قتل المرأة لأنها لا تقاتل والصبيان لأنهم لا يقاتلون، وقد ورد هذا المعنى عند البخاري ومسلم وأبي داود وابن ماجه وغيرهم. وقد ذكر أبو داود وابن ماجه منع قتل العسيف وصحح الألباني الروايتين (صحيح سنن أبي داود رقم 2324 وصحيح سنن ابن ماجه2294) والعسيف هو الأجير المستخدم في أمور لا تتصل بالقتال كالفلاحين والعمال في المصانع، وعمال النظافة في الطرقات والأطباء والممرضين وموظفي المستشفيات. وورد في سنن أبي داود منع قتل الشيخ الفاني، كما ورد فيها الأمر بقتل شيوخ المشركين، وجمع الشوكاني بين الروايتين بأن الشيخ المنهي عن قتله هو الفاني الذي لم يبق فيه نفع للكفار، والشيخ المأمور بقتله هو من بقي فيه نفع للكفار ولو بالرأي كدريد بن الصمة الذي كان صاحب رأي في الحرب فقتل وقد نيّف عن المائة .
ولأن علة القتل هي المحاربة وليست الكفر فقد أوصى أبو بكر جيشه أن لا يتعرّضوا لمن حبسوا أنفسهم في الصوامع وأن لا يقتلوا امرأة ولا صبياً ولا كبيراً هرماً . ومع أن الإمام الشافعي يجيز قتل غير النساء والأطفال ولو لم يشتركوا في القتال، إلاّ أنه لا يرى قتل الرهبان اتباعاً لأبي بكر.
وقد ورد في مصنّف أبن أبي شيبة (أنهم كانوا لا يقتلون تجار المشركين) .
وقد قاس الفقهاء - الذين يرون أن علة القتال هي الحرابة وليس الكفر - على هذه النصوص كل من كان غير قادر على القتال كالمقعد والأعمى ويابس الشق - أي المشلول - والأعمى ومقطوع الرجل واليد من خلاف ومقطوع اليمنى والمعتوه والراهب في صومعته والسائح الذي لا يخالط الناس والرهبان في الكنائس والأديرة . ويرى المالكية منع قتل سبعة هم: المرأة والصبي والمعتوه والشيخ الفاني والزمن - أي المصاب بمرض مزمن - والأعمى والراهب المنعزل بالدير أو الصومعة وعند الحنابلة لا يجوز قتل الصبي ولا المرأة ولا الشيخ الفاني ولا زمِن ولا أعمى ولا راهب . 
3. أنه لو كان القتل لمجرّد الكفر جائزاً، لكان هذا مناقضاً لعدم الإكراه على الدين. وهذه مسألة لا خلاف عليها بين جميع العلماء، والنصوص القاطعة الصريحة في القرآن الكريم تؤكّدها. قال تعالى: {لا إكراه في الدين ..} وقال لنبيّه {أفأنت تُكره الناس حتّى يكونوا مؤمنين؟} {فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر ..} {لكم دينكم ولي دين}.
كما أن الثابت في سنّة النبي صلى الله عليه وسلّم أنه أسر الكثير من المشركين ولكنه لم يكره أحداً على الإسلام. وقد قتل بعضهم لأسباب أخرى غير الكفر، وفدى بعضهم، وأطلق سراح البعض. ولو كان القتل واجباً لمجرّد الكفر لم يكن يجوز تركهم. والله تعالى عندما ذكر حكم الأسرى قال: {فإمّا منّاً بعدُ وإمّا فداءً ..} وهذه من أواخر ما نزل من القرآن، ولم يأمر فيها بقتل الأسرى، بل لم يجعل هذا الأمر أحد الاحتمالات الأساسية، مما يعني استبعاده إلاّ إذا وجد ظرف خاص يبرره، ولذلك اتفق جمهور الفقهاء على تخيير الإمام عند تحديد مصير الأسرى بين المنّ أو الفداء أو القتل حسب مصلحة المسلمين، مستندين في ذلك إلى أنّ الرسول (ص) أمر بقتل بعض الأسرى لأسباب خاصّة تتعلّق بجرائم وممارسات ارتكبوها وليس لمجرّد الكفر، وإلاّ لأمر بقتل الجميع ولم يكن للتخيير معنى.  * mawlawi.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المفاهيم الأساسية للدعوة الإسلامية
في بلاد الغرب
الفصل الثاني: الفكر   * 
السلم هو الأصل:
ولقد كثرت مباحث الفقهاء حول أحكام الحرب، فلا تكاد تجد كتاباً فقهياً إلاً ويتناولها بشيء من التفصيل. ونحن نلاحظ أن جميع آراء الفقهاء تنطلق من نصوص ثابتة في القرآن الكريم أو السنّة المطهرة، ولكنها تعالج واقعاً تاريخياً معيناً. بل إن النصوص نفسها قسمان:
- منها ما يرتبط بالواقع الذي وردت فيه هذه النصوص فهو علاج لها، ولا تعبّر بالضرورة عن أحكام مطلقة.
- ومنها ما يتعلّق بالمبادئ والقيم الإسلامية التي نزل القرآن لنشرها بين الناس، وإقامة الحياة الإنسانية وفقها، فهي تعتبر أحكاماً مطلقة. 
إن الواقع البشري الذي وردت فيه نصوص القرآن الكريم والسنّة المطهرة المتعلّقة بالقتال، ثم جاءت آراء الفقهاء تعالجه منذ العصر الأول حتى انهيار الخلافة العثمانية في أوائل هذا القرن يتميّز بما يلي:
1. سيطرة الأنظمة الاستبدادية على جميع الشعوب المحيطة. هذه الأنظمة كانت تمنع على الناس حرية اختيار الدين الذي يشاؤون، بل وتلزمهم بمذهب الدولة الرسمي، وتبيح قتل المخالف حتى ولو كان مواطناً. ولم يكن هذا الأمر مقتصراً على بلاد الروم وفارس في العصور الإسلامية الأولى، بل امتدّ ليشمل الدول الأوروبية حتى هذا القرن. وإذا كان الإكراه الديني لم يعد موجوداً تجاه المواطنين في نفس الدولة بسبب انتشار الفكر العلماني، إلاّ أن الحقد الديني لا يزال يشكّل خلفيّة أساسية في التفكير الأوروبي والغربي - عند الشعوب أو عند الحكّام - ضد الإسلام والمسلمين بشكل خاص. ويظهر بين الحين والآخر في ممارسات ضد الإسلام والمسلمين تتجاوز حتى مسائل الحريات الشخصية وحقوق الإنسان كمسألة الحجاب. 
2. سيطرة فكرة الحرب والقتل والعنف بشكل عام، وضدّ الإسلام والمسلمين بشكل خاص. نلاحظ ذلك عند بداية البعثة النبوية في المرحلة المكّية، واستمر الأمر على هذا المنوال في المرحلة المدنية، ثم بدأ العدوان على الجزيرة العربية من قبل الروم والفرس، وظهر إصرار الحكّام على منع شعوبهم من الدخول في الإسلام، فكانت الحروب الإسلامية كلها إمّا رداً لعدوان واقع، أو منعاً لعدوان متوقّع، أو رغبة في تخليص الشعوب من الأنظمة المستبدة لتختار ما تريد بحرية كاملة. إن هذا الجو المسيطر على العالم كله، جو الحرب والتآمر والكيد ومنع الحريات كان له أثره الكبير على كثير من الأحكام الفقهية التفصيلية المتعلّقة بالجهاد. 
ورغم الضغوط الهائلة لهذه الظروف التاريخية على التفكير الإسلامي الفقهي، إلاّ أننا نجد عند فقهائنا دائماً التزاماً بالقيم الإسلامية المطلقة وحرصاً عليها وتغليباً لها في كل الظروف.  * mawlawi.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المفاهيم الأساسية للدعوة الإسلامية
في بلاد الغرب
الفصل الثالث: الأحكام المتعلّقة بالقتال  * 
بعض الأحكام الفقهية المتعلّقة بالقتال:
1. اعتبار المحاربة هي علة القتل والقتال، وليس مجرّد الكفر كما مرّ بنا آنفاً.
2. تأكيد الحرية الدينية لجميع الناس، انطلاقاً من الآية الكريمة {لا إكراه في الدين ..}. وجمهور المحقّقين من الفقهاء والمفسّرين على أن هذه الآية محكمة وليست منسوخة ولا مخصوصة، وهذا ما ذكره ابن تيمية في رسالة القتال. وهذا ما اختاره ابن كثير والطبري والألوسي والجصاص والقرطبي وأبو حيان وغيرهم. بالإضافة إلى أن معنى عدم الإكراه مؤيد بعشرات من الآيات والأحاديث الصحيحة، وبفعل النبي الكريم صلى الله عليه وسلم والصحابة من بعده، وبممارسة حكّام المسلمين منذ الخلافة الراشدة حتى انهيار الدولة العثمانية، حيث لم يذكر التاريخ عملية إكراه واحدة في أي عصر من هذه العصور.
3. يذكر كثير من الفقهاء أن (الأصل في العلاقات بين المسلمين وغير المسلمين الحرب) ولكنهم لم يريدوا بذلك ما يتوهّمه كثير من الناس اليوم. ولو أردنا أن نمحّص مقصود الفقهاء في عصرهم حسب لغة عصرنا لقلنا أنهم يقصدون بتلك العبارة (أن الأصل في العلاقات بين المسلمين وغير المسلمين احتمال الحرب) وليس حتمية الحرب. وذلك واضح مما يذكرونه من أحكام تتعلّق بنزع صفة الحربي لأقل سبب.
- فالحربي يحصل على الأمان من أي مسلم بالغ عاقل، بل حتى من الصبي المميّز وهو الذي جاوز السبع سنوات عند مالك وأحمد ومحمد بن الحسن .
- وإذا دخل الحربي دار الإسلام بغير أمان، ماذا يحصل له؟ الفهم المتبادر عندنا أن يقتل لأنه حربي وليس عنده أمان. لكن الفقهاء يقولون: لو قال - أي الحربي - دخلت لسماع كلام الله تعالى، أو دخلت رسولاً - سواء كان معه كتاب أو لم يكن - أو دخلت بأمان مسلم دون أن يأتي ببيّنة على ذلك صُدِّق ولم يتعرّض له لاحتمال ما يدّعيه، ولأن قصده ذلك يؤمنه من غير احتياج إلى تأمين. هذا قول الشافعية والحنابلة. وعند المالكية يُردّ إلى مأمنه إلاّ أن توجد قرينة كذب. وعند الأحناف يطالب بالبيّنة لإمكانها غالباً . ولم يقل أحد من الفقهاء إنّه يُقتل لمجرّد أنّه كافر حربي، مع أنّه يُعتبر حربياً في نظر الجميع.
- والحربي يمكن أن يصير ذمياً بالتراضي، أو بالإقامة مدة سنة في دار الإسلام .
إذاً فالحربي في مثل هذه الحالات لا يعامل بأخلاق الحرب ولا تطبّق عليه أحكامها.
إنه لا يعتبر حربياً بالفعل وتطبّق عليه أحكام الحرب، إلاّ عند قيام الحرب الفعلية بينه وبين المسلمين. لكن بما أن الراجح في التاريخ الماضي أن الكفار الحربيين كانوا دائماً يستعدون لحرب المسلمين ويخوضون هذه الحرب كلّما أمكنهم ذلك، وحتى لا يقصّر المسلمون في الاستعداد المقابل، اعتبر الفقهاء أن (أحكام الحرب) واقعياً ترجّح قيام حالة الحرب من جانبهم، مهما كنّا نفضّل السلام. ولذلك قالوا باعتبار الحرب هي الأصل في العلاقات مع الكفّار، بناءً على هذا الواقع. 
4. وانطلاقاً من ذلك فإننا نرى أن ما ينسب إلى جمهور الفقهاء من (أن الأصل في العلاقات الحرب) يفهم في هذا العصر على غير ما قصده الفقهاء في عصورهم. بل إننا نقول إن عبارة (الأصل في العلاقات السلم) هي التي تعبّر عن نظرة الإسلام الأساسية للعلاقات الإنسانية، وهي تنسجم مع ما قصده فقهاؤنا في عصورهم ولنا على ذلك الأدلة التالية: 
أ. إنّ الله تعالى خلق الإنسان، وكلّفه بالإيمان به وبعبادته، وسمح له إن شاء أن يكفر، وجعل عاقبة كفره شقاء في الدنيا وعذاباً في الآخرة، ولم يعاقبه على كفره بالقتل، قال تعالى:
{يا أيّها الناس اعبدوا ربّكم الذي خلقكم والذين من قبلكم لعلّكم تتقون ..} 
{والذين كفروا وكذّبوا بآياتنا أولئك أصحاب النار هم فيها خالدون} 
{ومن أعرض عن ذكري فإنّ له معيشة ضنكاً، ونحشره يوم القيامة أعمى ..} 
{وقل الحقّ من ربّكم فمن شاء فليؤمن ومن شاء فليكفر، إنّا أعتدنا للظالمين ناراً أحاط بهم سُرادقها، وإن يستغيثوا يُغاثوا بماء كالمُهل يشوي الوجوه، بئس الشراب وساءت مرتفقاً} 
ب. إنّ الله تعالى أرسل الرسل لجميع الناس { وإن من أمّة إلاّ خلا فيها نذير } ، وحصر مهمّة الرسل بالبلاغ فقط { فهل على الرسل إلاّ البلاغ المبين؟}. وأضاف لسيدنا محمد خاتم المرسلين صلى الله عليه وسلم مهمّة التعليم والتزكية، قال تعالى: {هو الذي بعث في الأمّيين رسولاً منهم يتلو عليهم آياته ويزكّيهم ويعلّمهم الكتاب والحكمة، وإن كانوا من قبلُ لفي ضلال مبين}.
وممّا لا يشكّ فيه عاقل أنّ السلم هو الوضع الأمثل مع الكافرين لقيام الرسل بواجب التبليغ والتعليم والتزكية.
ت. عندما شرع الله تعالى الجهاد للمسلمين، وأمر به نبيّه صلى الله عليه وسلم، وذلك من أجل حماية المسلمين وحماية الدعوة الإسلامية، أمر المسلمين قبل الحرب وبعدها بالدعوة لأنّها الأصل، وهي المهمّة الأولى لهم. 
وفي الحديث الصحيح الذي رواه مسلم وغيره أنّ رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم كان إذا أمّر أميراً على جيش أوصاه إذا لقي عدوّه من المشركين: "أُدعهم إلى الإسلام، فإن أجابوك فاقبل منهم وكُفّ عنهم .." وعندما أرسل علي بن أبي طالب لقتال اليهود يوم خيبر قال له: "أُدعهم إلى الإسلام وأخبرهم بما يجب عليهم، فوالله لأنْ يهدي الله بك رجلاً واحداً خير لك من حُمُر النِّعَم" .
والإيمان بالله وعبادته لا تكون بالإكراه، بل بالدعوة والإقناع، وهذه تكون في جوّ السلم أفضل بكثير من جوّ الحرب، الذي يستثير الغرائز تحت ستار الدفاع عن النفس. ولمّا كان السلم هو أفضل الظروف لانتشار الدعوة، كان هو الأصل في العلاقات الإنسانية.
ث. كلمة (الأصل) في عبارة (الأصل في العلاقات الإنسانية السلم أو الحرب)، إمّا أن تعني الأقدم زماناً، أو الأهمّ، أو الأساس.
- فإن كانت تعني (الأقدم زماناً) فالأصل هو السلم بإجماع الفقهاء الذين يوجبون البدء بالدعوة قبل القتال. وإذا كان القليل من الفقهاء قد أجازوا قتال الكفّار ولو لم تبلغهم الدعوة فقد خالفوا في ذلك أحكاماً شرعية بدهيّة، حتّى قال الإمام النووي في شرحه لصحيح مسلم تحت هذا الرأي: إنه باطل.
- وإن كانت تعني (الأهمّ)، فإنّ السلم يكون تارة هو الأهمّ بل هو الأوجب أحياناً، كما أنّ الحرب في بعض الظروف تكون هي الأهمّ. وليس هناك خلاف على ذلك بين العقلاء، فكيف يكون هناك خلاف بين الفقهاء؟.
- وإن كان المعنى هو (الأساس) الذي تُبنى عليه العلاقات بين الناس فهو السلم أيضاً، لأنّه أفضل ظرف لتبليغ الدعوة، ولأنّه أساس التعارف الذي أمر به ربّ العالمين {وجعلناكم شعوباً وقبائل لتعارفوا}، ولأنّه مناط التجارة التي أجمع الفقهاء على إباحتها مع دار الحرب.
ج. إنّ القتال شُرع في الإسلام لسببين، وعلى ذلك أجمع الفقهاء قديماً وحديثاً:
- الدفاع عن المسلمين: {وقاتلوا في سبيل الله الذين يقاتلونكم ولا تعتدوا، إنّ الله لا يحبّ المعتدين}.
- منع الفتنة، أي الدفاع عن حرية الإنسان في اختيار الدين الذي يشاء {وقاتلوهم حتّى لا تكـون فتنـة ..}.
ومعنى ذلك أنّه إذا لم يقع أحد هذين السببين فلا يجوز للمسلمين أن يلجأوا إلى القتال، ممّا يؤكّد أنّ الأصل في العلاقات السلم وليس الحرب.
ح. أمّا جواز قتال غير المسلمين من أجل إجبارهم على الخضوع للنظام الإسلامي، مع المحافظة على حرّيتهم في عدم اعتناق الإسلام فهو رأي قال به بعض الفقهاء قديماً وحديثاً، لكنّنا نعتقد خطأ هذا الرأي لمصادمته لمبدأ {لا إكراه في الدين}.
والدين يشمل العقيدة والنظام، والإكراه على الخضوع للنظام الإسلامي لا يجوز في رأينا إلاّ إذا كان نتيجة حرب تسبّب بها غير المسلمين، وبهدف منع تجدّد أسباب الحرب في المستقبل، حرصاً على العلاقات السلمية بين الناس.
فضلاً عن أنّ مثل هذا الرأي - حتّى ولو كان صحيحاً من الناحية النظرية - لا يمكن قبوله شرعاً في العصر الحاضر، حيث يملك غير المسلمين القنابل الذرّية والهيدروجينية وأسلحة الدمار الشامل. 
فلو افترضنا أنّنا أقمنا دولة إسلامية من أقوى دول الأرض، وأنّ هذه الدولة استطاعت أن تجمع الشعوب الإسلامية بكلّ إمكانيّاتها البشرية والاقتصادية والعسكرية. 
ثمّ أرادت هذه الدولة أن تقوم بواجبها في الدعوة إلى دين الله فما الذي يحصل؟
إنّ الأنظمة الحاكمة اليوم في البلاد الغربية غير المسلمة تعتبر حرّية التفكير والتعبير واعتناق العقيدة من حقوق الإنسان الأساسية، فلو أنّ هذه الدول لم تمنع الدعاة إلى الله، ولم تسجن أو تقتل من دخل في الإسلام من أبنائها كما يحدث حتى الآن، واستطاع المسلمون أن يستعملوا كلّ الوسائل العصرية المتاحة للدعوة، من قنوات فضائية وإنترنت وكتب وأشرطة ومجلاّت.
ماذا يمكن أن يكون موقف الدولة الإسلامية؟  * mawlawi.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المفاهيم الأساسية للدعوة الإسلامية
في بلاد الغرب
الفصل الرابع: الإسلام أو الجزية أو القتال  * 
يظنّ البعض أنّ الموقف الشرعي الواجب على هذه الدولة المسلمة أن تخيّر الدول الأخرى بين الإسلام أو الجزية أو القتال التزاماً بظاهر بعض الأحاديث الصحيحة عندما تفهم مقطوعة عن ظروفها التاريخية.
وهذا في رأينا غير صحيح، وتسلسل النصوص الشرعية والأحداث التاريخية يؤيّد ذلك. فالرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم بعد أن استقرّ له الأمر في المدينة المنوّرة، كتب رسائل إلى الملوك من حوله يدعوهم إلى الإسلام وإلى الإيمان بالله وحده لا شريك له. فكتب إلى قيصر ملك الروم، وإلى كسرى ملك الفرس، وإلى النجاشي ملك الحبشة، وإلى المقوقس عظيم القبط، وإلى الحارث ملك تخوم الشام. وطلب من هؤلاء الملوك أن يبلّغوا دعوته إلى شعوبهم، وإلاّ فإنّهم يتحمّلون إثم هؤلاء الناس. وذلك بسبب ما كان معروفاً أنّ الملوك يمنعون شعوبهم أن يدينوا بغير دينهم.
ثمّ كانت الفتوحات الإسلامية، وكان تخيير هؤلاء بين الإسلام أو الجزية أو القتال مبنياً على سببين:
الأول: هو مبادرة بعضهم إلى قتال المسلمين كما حدث مع كسرى الذي مزّق كتاب رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلّم وكتب إلى نائبه في اليمن (باذان) أن يبعث له هذا الذي يدّعي أنّه نبي. وكما حدث مع الحارث الغسّاني الذي رمى كتاب النبي وعزم أن يسير إليه ليقاتله، وكما حدث في غزوة تبوك عندما تجمّع الروم لغزو المدينة، وقتلوا رسول رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم حسبما ورد في كتب السيرة.
الثاني: هو منع هؤلاء الملوك لشعوبهم من حرّية قبول الإسلام أو رفضه بناء على العرف العام - في تلك العصور - الذي يمنع الشعوب أن تعتقد ديناً يخالف دين ملوكها. وهذا ما أشار إليه رسول الله صلى الله عليه وسلم عندما حمّل الملوك مسؤولية رعاياهم، وهذه هي الفتنة التي أمر المسلمون بالقتال لرفعها عن جميع الناس.
إذاً فتخيير الشعوب غير المسلمة بين الإسلام أو الجزية أو القتال ليس حكماً إلزامياً مطلقاً في جميع الظروف، إنّما هو حكم شرعي يترتّب على: 
- البدء بالقتال ضد المسلمين
- وعلى فتنة الناس ومنعهم من الدخول في الإسلام.
وحين لا يحصل أيّ من هذين السببين يكون الواجب الدعوة فقط. وهذا ما يؤيّده الحديث المشهور الذي رواه الإمام مالك: "دعوا الحبشة ما ودعوكم، واتركوا الترك ما تركوكم" وعندما سُئل عن صحّة هذا الحديث قال: (ما زال الناس يتحامون غزوهم).* mawlawi.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المفاهيم الأساسية للدعوة الإسلامية
في بلاد الغرب
الاكتفاء بالدعوة  * 
ولو أنّ الدولة المسلمة في هذا العصر رأت أن تخيّر الدول الأخرى بين الإسلام أو الجزية أو القتال فماذا يحدث؟
من الطبيعي أن ترفض هذه الدول الدخول في الإسلام طالما أنّ هذه الدعوة تأتيها ضمن تهديد، وليس بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة، ولما عندها من شبهات وأحقاد ضدّ الإسلام. 
ليس هناك إذاً إلاّ القتال.
إنّ حرباً كهذه لو اندلعت في وجود التقنية الحديثة والرؤوس النووية والأسلحة البيولوجية والكيماوية الفتّاكة، فإنّها ستؤدّي حتماً إلى دمار شامل للبشرية كلّها ومنها المسلمون. فهل هذا هو المقصود؟ وهل من المعقول أن يسعى الإسلام لقتل المسلمين وإنهاء الدعوة إلى الله كلّياً بسبب هذا التصرّف؟
رحم الله فقهاءنا الأقدمين الذين لفتوا النظر إلى العمل بالمآلات ، ومعناه أنّ العمل المباح أصلاً يمكن أن يكون حراماً إذا أدّى في ظرف معيّن إلى الحرام.
ومن أجل ذلك فإنّنا نقول في هذا العصر: طالما أنّ باب الدعوة مفتوح، وطالما أنّ بإمكان غير المسلم أن يدخل في الإسلام دون أن يتعرّض إلى إيذاء أو قتل، فإنّ السبب الشرعي للقتال غير موجود. وأنّ الاكتفاء بالدعوة إلى الله عزّ وجلّ وإلى دينه بالحكمة والموعظة الحسنة والجدال بالتي هي أحسن هو الواجب الأول والأخير. فالله تعالى استخلف الإنسان في الأرض لعمارتها لا لتخريبها، والإسلام دين الله ينظّم كيفية عمارة الأرض على الوجه المراد.
والدعوة إلى الله تعالى هي أحسن كلمة وأحسن عمل يقوم به المسلم {ومن أحسنُ قولاً ممّن دعا إلى الله وعمِلَ صالحاً وقال: إنّني من المسلمين؟}. ومن الطبيعي أن تواجَه الدعوة بكلّ أنواع التآمر والكيد من أتباع الشيطان، ولكنّ الله تعالى علّمنا كيف نواجه كلّ هذه الحملات المضادة مهما بلغ سوءها فقال: {إدفع بالتي هي أحسن، فإذا الذي بينك وبينه عداوة كأنّه وليّ حميم}. فالكلمة الطيّبة وردّ السيّئة بالحسنة هو الذي ينتزع من الصدور كلّ أنواع الغلّ والحقد، ويجعلها مستعدّة لقبول هذه الدعوة المباركة. ومثل هذه الدرجة - أي ردّ السيّئة بالحسنة - والتسامح مع الآخرين حتّى عند إساءتهم، هي درجة عالية جداً {وما يلقّاها إلاّ الذين صبروا، وما يلقّاها إلاّ ذو حظٍ عظيم}.   * mawlawi.net

----------


## أبو عبد الله

فرضية الدعوة إلى الإسلام    
لا شك بأن حكم فرضية الدعوة إلى الإسلام من الناحية الشرعية هو أمر ملزم لكل مكلف من المسلمين، كل بحسب طاقته ومسؤوليته وصلاحياته إذ إن الدعوة إلى اللّه هي نمط حياة الذين يتبنون الإسلام طريقة عيش فيها. وهو ليس مجرد دين عزلة لا فاعلية له في الحياة. إنه دين استخلف الإنسان في الأرض لعمارتها وإحياء دين اللّه كالحصن المنيع والسور المتين اللذين يحميان ويحفظان على الأمة دينها من كل لثم وأذى. ولقد تحدث الكثيرون عن أحوال المسلم بوصفه الفردي كداعية اللَّه. إلا أنني سأتجاوز في مقالتي هذه الناحية من حمل الدعوة إلى الحالة الجماعية وخصوصا إلى الدعوة التي تتبناها الكتلة الإسلامية وتمثلها.
كما سألتزم معالجة النواحي التي تتعلق بحمل هذه الكتلة الدعوة تحديدًا في بلاد الغرب، وذلك حتى يتم إدراك المقصود بحديثنا هنا.
ولمعرفة ما يجب أن يكون عليه سير الكتلة في الغرب، كان لا بد من معرفة واقع حال العالم الغربي وأحوال المسلمين فيه حتى نلم بما يمكن أن نتصوّره من عمل تكتلي مجدٍ ومفيد ومساهم في تحقيق الغاية التي نشأت من أجلها الكتلة الإسلامية. وليس من العجب القول في هذا المقام إن انكشاف الواقع الغربي على ما هو عليه من السوء والحقد والكراهية للإسلام وبالتالي للمسلمين عموما والملتزمين بدينهم خصوصا هو عين الحقيقة وليس أمرًَا عابرًا ناتجًا عن ردة فعل تذهب مع الوقت. فإعلانهم عن بدء الحروب الصليبية الجديدة كما أورد بوش، وانتصار حضارتهم وتفوقها على الإسلام كما ذكر برلسكوني رئيس وزراء إيطاليا، وما إلى ذلك من تعامل الغرب مع قضايا المسلمين عموما وما يتضمنه من ظلم واستغلال واستهتار بأبسط حقوقهم واضح جلي.فها هي فلسطين وأخواتها أفغانستان والشيشان وكشمير والعراق وآسيا الوسطى وغيرها كثير، تئن وتصرخ تحت وطأة الظلم والفقر والاضطهاد بسبب تآمر الغرب عليهم. كذلك أيضا ما تعانيه الجاليات المسلمة التي تقطن في الغرب من التمييز العنصري والديني والنظرة الدونية التي لا تخفى على أحد. إضافة إلى محاولتهم القضاء على أي حركة للنهضة أو الصحوة أو الثورة على الأوضاع البائسة التي يعيشها المسلمون في أنحاء العالم. كل ذلك مشاهد ومحسوس لدى الجميع.
ويخطئ من يتصور أن مفكرين مثل فوكومايا وصموئيل هنتغنتون (المعروفين بنظريتيهما اللتين تدعوان لسحق الإسلام) هما مجرد مؤلفين أو كاتبين من الهواة يريدان أن يُبرزا مواهبهما في عالم الفكر والسياسة. بل إن القراءة الجادة والمتابعة المعمقة للأحداث والمطالعة لمختلف البحوث والتقارير تشير إلى أنهما جزء من مجموعة لا تقلّ عنهما تصلّبًا وتبجّحًا ترسم التصور الاستراتيجي لسياسة الدولة الأولى في العالم التي تجعل من الإسلام العدو الأول والمنافس المستقبلي والخطر الداهم والمهدد لحضارتهم ورفاهيتهم وخصوصًا إن مُكِّنَ له في كيان سياسي مبدئي. فما يذكره صموئيل هنتغتون مؤلف كتاب صدام الحضارات في مقالة له تحت عنوان "عصر حروب المسلمين":
"إن حروب المسلمين قد احتلت مكانة الحرب الباردة كشكل أساسي للصراع الدولي. وهذه الحروب تتضمن حروب الإرهاب، حروب العصابات، الحروب الأهلية والصراعات بين الدول. إن هذه الأمثلة الشاهدة على عنف المسلمين قد تصل إلى نقطة الانعقاد وتعقد للأمور ووصولها إلى مرحلة صراع رئيسي واحد بين الإسلام والغرب أو بين الإسلام وباقي العالم".
و لا أريد في هذه المقالة سوق الأدلة على هذا التصوير لواقع العالم الغربي وما يحمله من أمنيات خالصة بالقضاء على الإسلام وأهله، خصوصا أن الشواهد العملية التي يعيشها المسلمون سواء في العالم الإسلامي أو بلاد الغرب لا تدع مجالا للتشكيك في هذه الحقيقة فضلا عن أن هذه الحقيقة قد أثبتها القرآن الكريم بقوله تعالى: ]ولن ترضى عنك اليهود ولا النصارى حتى تتبع ملتهم( [البقرة/120] قال ابن كثير تفسيره "وليست اليهود يا محمّد ولا النصارى براضيةٍ عنك أبدا.." وقد استدلّ كثير من الفقهاء بقوله: ]حتى تتبع ملتهم( حيث أفرد الملّة على أنّ الكفر كلّه ملّة واحدة" ومن هنا فإني لا أود أن أغرق في توصيف ماهية التصور الغربي عن المسلمين لأن ما يحياه المسلمون ويشاهدونه في هذا المجال يكفي، وكما يقال فإن كلام السيف يغلب كلام القلم.
أما بالنسبة للكتلة الإسلامية فقد وضعت غاية لها منبثقة عن العقيدة الإسلامية التي تجعل العبودية للَّه هي غاية وجود الخلق ]وما خلقت الجن والإنس إلا ليعبدون( [الذاريات] ولذلك كانت غايتها هي استئناف الحياة الإسلامية وإعادة صياغة مجتمعات المسلمين صياغة إسلامية من حيث بناء العلاقات والقوانين التي تحكم حركة سير المجتمع بناء إسلاميا خالصا. ولذلك كانت إقامة الدولة الإسلامية المتمثلة بالسلطان السياسي المستند إلى القوة المادية هي رأس الأولويات وأولى الخطوات لإيجاد هذه الغاية إذ إنها الطريقة العملية الوحيدة لاستئناف الحياة الإسلامية. 
ولذا فإنّ إدراك واقع المسلمين بأنهم لا يعيشون العيش الطبيعي، أو يعيشون على هامش المجتمع في البلدان الغربية، وإن قصدهم من إقامتهم على الأغلب هو الدراسة أو تحسين أوضاعهم الاقتصادية أو طلبًا للجوء بسبب أوضاع سياسية أو اقتصادية أو ما شاكل، يجعلنا ندرك أنهم ليسوا شريحة أساسية من نسيج المجتمع الغربي وهم بغض النظر عن الفترة الطويلة التي قضوها في بلاد الغرب فإنهم يعاملون كغرباء وأجانب في تلك البلدان. أضف إلى أن السياسة التي يسلكها الغرب إزاء المسلمين لا تُمكّن المسلم وخصوصا حامل الدعوة من الانخراط في المجتمع وتقبله وهضمه لأن الغرب يتوجس القلق والخوف من المسلمين ولأن المسلم لا يمكن أن يكون ولاؤه إلا لدينه وهو جزء من أمة لا يستطيع الانفصام والانفصال عنها. ولذلك فإن برامج الاندماج ومحاولات تذويب المسلمين غالبا ما يصيبها الفشل. وبالتالي يبقى المسلمون القاطنون في الغرب غير متجذرين في المجتمع الغربي ووجودهم مهدد دائما بالترحيل أو حملات الانتقام، حتى وإن كانوا حائزين لجنسية تلك البلدان، وما أحداث أوكلاهوما وأحداث 11 سبتمبر إلا شاهدين عابرين على ذلك حيث رأينا حصول الفرز الطبيعي والانفصال بين المسلمين والغربيين عموما وما هذا إلا نتيجة طبيعية لأزمة الثقة التي يعاني منها الطرفان نتيجة لما سبق شرحه.
بناء على ما سبق وفي ظل هذا الواقع أستطيع أن أحدد نقاطا عامة يجب الوقوف عليها لكي تقوم الكتلة بخدمة الدعوة التي نذرت نفسها لها ووضعتها نصب عينيها.
1. يجب أن تبقى الكتلة متيقظة إلى أنها جزء من كتلة عالمية لها غايتها المحددة وأن لا تنفصل عنها لا فكريا ولا شعوريا ولا إداريا، ولا من ناحية الاهتمام بقضايا الأمة الإسلامية (أي عدم جعل القضايا المحلية هي همها الأول وأساس تفكيرها). وأما ما سوى ذلك من ناحية الوسائل والأساليب المتاحة لها في الغرب فعليها أن تبدع قدر المستطاع باستغلالها بما يفيد وينتج ويساعد في تحقيق الغاية.
2. يجب ابتداءً أن لا تكون حركة الكتلة عبثية أو مضطربة، أي أن لا تخضع لردود الأفعال أو الهبّات والحماسة مما يؤدي إلى وقوعها بالكثير من الأخطاء التي تسبب الإحباط والقعود أو تثقل الكتلة بأعباء ومعوقات هي أصلا بغنى عنها ولا تنقصها. بل يجب أن تكون خاضعة لرؤية عميقة، مدركة الأبعاد، بعيدة عن الانفعال، آخذةً بعين الاعتبار الواقع القائم في العالم الغربي والغاية التي حدّدتها الكتلة لنفسها.
3. حامل الدعوة في هذه الكتلة عليه أن يضع دعوته نصب عينيه. فيكون حيث تلزمه الدعوة أن يكون. وأن لا يؤثر المصلحة الشخصية على حساب دعوته. وعليه أن يضع تصوّرًا للمكان الذي يتناسب مع إحياء دعوته ويعمل بجد لكي يتواجد فيه.
4. أن تركز الكتلة على المسلمين ابتداءً لحفظ هويتهم وعدم ذوبانهم ومحاولة كسب ثقتهم ولفت انتباههم إلى أنهم جزء لا يتجزأ من الأمة الإسلامية وإقناعهم بالرجوع إلى حيث يمكن حفظ دينهم وأبنائهم إذ إن الخطر عليهم داهم واللَّه يقول: ]يا أيها الذين آمنوا قوا أنفسكم وأهليكم ناراً وقودها الناس والحجارة عليها ملائكة غلاظ شداد لا يعصون الله ما أمرهم ويفعلون ما يؤمرون( [التحريم] "ذكر الإمام القرطبي في تفسيره "الملائكة الزّبانية غلاظ القلوب لا يرحمون إذا استُرحموا خلِقوا من الغضب، وحبِّب إليهم عذاب الخلق كما حبِّب لبني آدم أكل الطعام والشراب".
وأن يذكروهم بربهم وينبهوهم لعدم الركون إلى الدنيا والفرح بما هم فيه من رخاء وبحبوحة مؤقتة يستدرجون من خلالها بواسطة قوانين الكفر وعلاقات المجتمع وقيمه المتعارضة مع قيم الإسلام وأخلاقياته لترك دينهم أو إهمال أحكامه فيدمجون فيها ويسلب دينهم منهم وهم على غفلة أو صحوة لقاء هذا المتاع القليل.
5. أن تقوم الكتلة بمحاولات جادة متقصدة للكسب عمومًا وخصوصًا من أبناء المسلمين من الجيل الجديد الذي لم يعرف الوطن الأصلي وولد وترعرع في الغرب والعمل على صقلهم وتركيز الثقافة الإسلامية فيهم لكي يكونوا النواة لحمل الدعوة لنظرائهم ولمن استطاعوا من أهالي البلاد لمعرفتهم ودرايتهم نظريا وعمليا بما عليه الناس هناك. وكذلك تقصّد من أتى من المسلمين لفترة مؤقتة بقصد الدراسة أو التجارة وربطهم بالكتلة في العالم الإسلامي عند رجوعهم إليها.
6. إن على أفراد الكتلة اعتبار أن البلد الغربي الذي يعملون فيه غير إسلامي. والكتلة لا تخوض فيه الصراع والكفاح السياسي، وإنما تعرض الإسلام وتبيّن عظمة أفكاره، وصدق أحكامه، ووجوب التمسك به؛ لذلك على أفراد الكتلة التنبه من الانجرار إلى الأعمال التي لا تفيد الدعوة، ويغلب عليها إثارة الضجيج واستفزاز الآخرين وتخويف الناس منها. خاصة وأنها تعلم أنه لا يوجد هدف مباشر من ذلك مرتبط بغايتها، فإن ذلك سيكون له غالبًا ردات فعل عكسية، تمكن سلطات البلد الذي يعيشون فيه من العمل على تشويه صورة الكتلة، والتشكيك بالفكر الذي تؤمن به.
7. الاستفادة من الرخاء المادي والوقت المتوفر في استخدام كل الوسائل الحديثة لنشر فكرة الكتلة والاتصال بقصد الكسب وتوفير الأبحاث والتحاليل والتقارير التي تفيد الكتلة في سيرها وتغذية المسؤولين بها فيوفرون كثيرًا من الجهد والتعب عليهم. وهذا أمر في غاية الأهمية وخصوصا إن تمّ تنظيمه بالشكل الذي تستغلّ فيه القدرات المتواجدة لتشكيل مركز موحد للمعلومات يستمد الجميع منه ما يلزمهم لفهم ما يجري ويعينهم على إيجاد التصورات الدقيقة لواقع ما يحصل. فتنوع مصادر المعلومات ورؤية الحدث من أكثر من زاوية يعمق وينضج شباب الكتلة ويساعد في ارتقاء فهمهم.
8. الحذر من انعكاس فكرة وجود شباب الكتلة بشكل مؤقت في بلدان الغرب إلى انعدام جدوى حمل الدعوة فيها كونها ليست مجالا مباشرا لإقامة الدولة الإسلامية وبالتالي الاكتفاء فقط بالاهتمام بترتيب المصالح الشخصية بحجة قصد الرحيل ولو بعد زمن. إذ إن ترابط العالم اليوم بالشكل الهائل الذي نراه جعله بحق قرية صغيرة يستطيع المرء فيها أن يؤثر بالآخرين وبالأحداث حتى في المناطق البعيدة من غير أن يكون فيها. وإن عدم الالتفات إلى هذه الناحية يحوّل هؤلاء الشباب تلقائيا من حملة دعوة إلى طلاب دنيا ويهبطون بالتالي إلى مستوى بقية الناس الذين لا همّ لهم إلا تجميع المال والحصول على الثروة. مما يسبّب سقوطهم وعدم صلاحيتهم لأن يكونوا روادًا وقياديين لهذه الأمة فيكسبون إثما مضاعفا لعلمهم بما يجب عليهم فعله وتقاعسهم عن أدائه.
9. إنفاذ القوانين الإدارية اللازمة مع الأخذ بعين الاعتبار الاختلافات بين واقعي العالم الإسلامي والعالم الغربي وإيجاد الآليات التي من شأنها حشد طاقات الشباب بشكل يؤدي إلى إشعار الجاليات بقوة الكتلة وصدقها وأنها تحمل همّها لتكون كلمتها مسموعة فيها، مما يعني دوام إيجاد الصلة بين حملة الدعوة وعموم الناس وخصوصا من يُتصور إخلاصهم وحرصهم وإن خالفوا الرأي ما دام في إطار الإسلام، والتركيز على القضايا الحيوية التي تعيشها الأمة وعدم الغرق بالنقاش في تفاصيل تفسخ اللحمة وتبعد الشقة وتوجِد جوًا مشحونًا يكون أثره سلبيا على الجميع وخصوصا في المواضيع التي تطرح ولا تسمن أو تغني من جوع.
10. البحث الدائم والتركيز على إيجاد الأعمال المفيدة والمرتبطة بالغاية لكي يبقى الشباب في أرقى حالات التنبه وبالمستوى اللائق كقادة حقيقيين للأمة فلا ينتابهم الملل والضجر وخاصة في ما يتعلق بربطهم بقضايا الأمة بشكل عام وجعلها هي الأساس في تفكيرهم وتوضيح دورهم وجدواه في خلاص الأمة عموما وأنهم غير معزولين عمّا يحدث لها وحثّهم على الإبداع بإيجاد أعمال من شأنها أن تخفف الوطأة عن إخوانهم في أماكن أخرى أو تعينهم مما يؤدي إلى الشعور باللحمة والتواصل وإدراك أنّ الجميع يعمل في كتلة واحدة من أجل هدف واحد.
أخيرا؛ إبقاءً لقول اللّه تعالى: ]يا أيها الذين آمنوا استجيبوا لله وللرسول إذا دعاكم لما يحييكم واعلموا أن الله يحول بين المرء وقلبه وأنه إليه تحشرون( [الأنفال].
نبراسا يضيء الطريق وهديًا لا يغفل عنه حملة الدعوة كما قال الإمام الطبري في تفسيره "استجيبوا للّه وللرّسول بالطاعة إذا دعاكم الرّسول لما يحييكم من الحقّ والإجابة إذا دعاكم إلى حكم القرآن وفي الإجابة إلى كلّ ذلك حياة المُجيب واعلموا أيّها المؤمنون أيضًا مع العلم بأنّ اللَّه يحول بين المرء وقلبه أنّ اللَّه الذي يقدر على قلوبكم وهو أملك بها منكم إليه مصيركم ومرجعكم في القيامة فيوفّيكم جزاء أعمالكم المُحسن منكم بإحسانه والمُسيء بإساءته فاتّقوه وراقبوه فيما أمركم ونهاكم هو ورسوله أن تُضيّعوه وأن لا تستجيبوا لرسوله إذا دعاكم لما يحييكم فيوجب ذلك سخطه وتستحقّوا به أليم عذابه حين تُحشرون إليه"

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في بورما   
إعداد الشيخ دين أبو البشر – رئيس منظمة تضامن الروهنجا، أراكان بورما  
تقع بورما في جنوب شرق آسيا، يحدها من الشرق تايلاند، ومن الغرب الهند وبنغلاديش، ومن الشمال يحدها الصين، بينما يحدها من الجنوب خليج البنغال وماليزيا.  
دخل الاسلام إلى بورما عن طريق أراكان في القرن الاول الهجري بواسطة تجار العرب وعلى رأسهم الصحابي الجليل وقاص بن مالك رضي الله عنه ومجموعة من التابعين وأتباعهم. حيث كان العرب يمارسون مهن التجارة، ولأجلها يسافرون الى قاصي البلاد ودانيها. وفي يوم من الايام انكسرت سفينتهم اثناء سفرهم للتجارة في وسط خليج البنغال على مقربة من ساحل اراكان. فاضطروا الى اللجوء الى جزيرة رحمبي بأراكان. وبعد ذلك توطنوا في اراكان وتزوجوا من بنات السكان المحليين. وحيث انهم تلقوا الارشادات النبوية ووعوا قوله : 'بلغوا عني ولو آية' وقوله: 'فليبلغ الشاهد الغائب' فهم بدأوا بممارسة الاعمال الدعوية فيما بين السكان المحليين، ويدعونهم الى الدين السماوي الخالد بالحكمة والموعظةالحسنة. فبدأوا يدخلون في دين الله أفواجا. وبعد ذلك يتردد عليها الدعاة من مختلف مناطق العالم. ويزداد عدد المسلمين يوما فيوما الىان استطاع المسلمون تأسيس دولة اسلامية في اراكان منذ عام 1430م بيد سليمان شاه. واستمرت الحكومة الاسلامية فيها لمدة اكثر من ثلاثة قرون ونصف الى ان هجم عليها البوذيون عام 1784م...  
إنتشار الإسلام 
وهكذا انتشر الاسلام في جميع مناطق بورما. حتى وصل عدد المسلمين حاليا في بورما الى عشرة ملايين مسلما من بين مجموع سكانها البالغ عددهم خمسين مليون نسمة. فمنهم اربعة ملايين في اراكان. والبقية منتشرون في جميع المناطق. تشكل نسبة المسلمين في بورما 20% من مجموع السكان. اما في اراكان وحدها فتبلغ نسبة المسلمين الى 70% ويشكلون اغلبية ساحقة فيها. ومنهم حوالي اكثر من مليوني مسلم من الشعب الروهنجيا يعيشون حياة المنفي والهجرة في مختلف دول العالم. 
محنة المسلمين 
وكانت بورما منذ سيطرتها على اراكان المسلمة عام 1784م تحاول القضاء على المسلمين ولكنها فقدت سلطتها بيد الاستعمار البريطاني عام 1824م. وبعد مرور اكثر من مائة سنة تحت سيطرة الاستعمار نالت بورما الحكم الذاتي عام 1938م. فأول أمر قامت به بورما هو القتل وتشريد المسلمين بشكل عام في جميع مناطق بورما حتى في عاصمة رانغون. حيث استشهد عدد كبير، واضطر اكثر من 500000 خمسمائة الف مسلم الى مغادرة بورما. وفي عام 1942م قام البوذيون المشاغبون بمساعدة السلطة الداخلية بالقتل والدمار الشامل على المسلمين في جنوب اراكان، حيث استشهد حوالي مائة الف مسلم. ومنذ ان أخذت بورما استقلالها من بريطانيا عام 1948م كانت اول خطتها هي برمنة جميع الشعوب والاقليات التي تعيش في بورما. وفعلا نجحت في تطبيق خطتها في خلال عدة سنوات. لكنها فشلت تماما في حق المسلمين لكونهم مستمدين مباشرة من المنبع الصافي للهداية الذي قال فيه الرسول : 'تركت فيكم امرين لن تضلوا بعدي ما ان تمسكتم بهما: كتاب الله وسنة رسوله'. فلا يوجد اي احد من المسلمين ارتد عن الاسلام واعتنق الديانة البوذية او اي دين آخر. 
فلما احست بورما هذه الحقيقة وشعرت جيداً غيرت موقفها وخطتها الى 'القضاء على المسلمين واقتلاع جذور الاسلام من ارض بورما'، وذلك بقتل ونهب وتشريد المسلمين ومسخ هويتهم وطمس شعائرهم وتراثهم وتغيير معالمهم وثقافتهم ودس السموم في نفوسهم وما الى ذلك من الاساليب والبرامج للظلم والعدوان. ومنذ ان استولى الجيش على مقاليد الحكم عام 1962م اشتدت المظالم على المسلمين بطريق اوسع من السابق. ففي عام 1978م شردت بورما اكثر من 300000 ثلاثمائة الف مسلم الى بنغلاديش. وفي عام 1982م ألغت جنسية المسلمين بدعوى أنهم متوطنين في بورما بعد عام 1824م (عام دخول الاستعمار البريطاني الى بورما) رغم ان الواقع والتاريخ يكذب ذلك. وفي عام 92-1991م شردت بورما حوالي ثلاثمائة الف (300،000) مسلم الى بنغلاديش مرة اخرى. 
وهكذا كان نزوح المسلمين الى بنغلاديش ومنها إلى بلاد اخرى مستمر كل يوم. لأن الحكومة خلقت جو الهجرة. فالوضع الذي يعيشه مسلمو اراكان مأساوي جدا، فهم محرومون من أبسط الحقوق الانسانية، وهناك مئات الآلاف من الاطفال تمشي في ثياب بالية ووجوه شاحبة، واقدام حافية، وعيون حائرة لما رأوا من مظالم واعتداءات البوذيين. تثقل الاجواء بصرخات الثكالى والارامل اللائي يبكين بدماء العفة، يخطف رجالهن ويعلقون على جذوع الاشجار بالمسامير وحيث تقطع انوفهم واذانهم ويفعل بهم الافاعيل. وعشرات المساجد والمدارس تدمر بأيد نجسة مدنسة. 
انتهاك حقوق الانسان 
وفي الآونة الاخيرة تكثف تحديد النسل فيما بين المسلمين، حيث اصدرت قرارات عدة، منها قرار ينص على ان 'المرأة المسلمة لا يمكن زوجاها الا بعد ان تبلغ 52 سنة من عمرها، بينما لا يسمح للرجل بالزواج الا بعد مرور 30 سنة من عمره'. ولا يمكن الزواج الا بعد الحصول على التصريح المكتوب من ادارة قوات الامن الحدودية 'ناساكا' والذي لا يعطى لا اذا توفرت الشروط وهي: تقديم الطلب مع الصور الفوتوغرافية لكل من العريس والعروس الى 'ناساكا' ثم احضارهما الى قاعدة 'ناساكا' للفحص والتأكيد على عمرهما، وأنهما راضيان ومؤهلان للزواج ام لا؟ وعلى الرغم من الانتهاء من جميع هذه الاجراءات فإن 'ناساكا' لا تسمح بالزواج الا بعد تقديم الرشوة بمبلغ كبير يرضيها، والذي لا يقدر الجيمع على تسديده. كما انها لا تسمح في سنة كاملة لأكثر من عشرين اسرة بالزواج في القرية التي تتكون من الفي اسرة على اقل تقدير. فإذا خالف احد هذا القرار المرير فعقوبته تفكيك الزواج والاعتقال لمدة ستة اشهر وغرامة 500.000 (خمسمائة الف) كيات بورمي'. 
ومنها: قرار يهز مشاعر المسلمين وانطباعاتهم، ويهدد كيانهم ووجودهم، والذي لا يوجد له نظير في تاريخ الانسانية. فهذا القرار الشنيع ينص على 'احضار المرأة المسلمة الحامل الى قاعد ادارة قوات الامن الحدودية 'ناساكا' لأخذ صورتها الملونة مكتشفة بطنها بعد مرور كل شهر حتى تضع حملها، وفي كل مرة لا بد من دفع الرسوم بمبلغ كبير' وذلك للتأكد - كما تقول السلطة - على سلامة الجنين، ولتسهيل احصائية لمولود بعد الولادة. ولكن لسان الواقع يلح بأن الهدف من اصدار هذا القرار المرير هو الاستهتار بمشاعر المسلمين، وتأكيدهم على أنه ليس لهم اي حق للعيش في أراكان بأمن وسلام. 
وعلى صعيد السكاني فإن الحكومة مازالت تقوم بإحداث تغيرات ملموسة في التركيبة الديمو غرافية لمناطق المسلمين. فلا توجد أي قرية أو منطقة إلا وفيها منازل البوذيين المستوطنيين. وتكون السلطة حتى في القرية بأدي البوذيين. ومنذ عام 1988م قامت الحكومة بإنشاء ما يسمى 'القرى النموذجية' في شمال أراكان من بورما حتى يتسنى تشجيع أسر الريكهاين البوذيين على الاستقرار في هذه المناطق. ومن ناحية استيطان البوذيين الذين ينتقلون من أماكن مختلفة حتى من بنغلادش إلى هذه القرى النموذجية، وتمنح لهم الأراضي وبيوت جاهزة التي شيدت بأيدي المسلمين بدون أجر. فمصادرة الأراضي من المسلمين ومنحها إلى الريكهاين البوذيين بهذه الطريقة خلق توتر شديدا فيما بين المسلمين. 
هدم المساجد 
وفي ظل اجواء عدم الاستقرار الامني والديني والاجتماعي للمسلمين في بورما بيد السلطة البوذية العسكرية التي تتخذ وتطبق قرارات وخطوات شنيعة ومفجعة من أجل القضاء على المسلمين وطمس شعائرهم ومسخ ثقافتهم وتراثهم، فإن السلطة اقدمت على اصدار قرار يمس مشاعر المسلمين وهو: 'حظر تأسيس مسجد جديد، وعدم اصلاح وترميم المساجد القديمة، وتدمير المساجد التي تم بناؤها او اصلاحها في خلال عشر سنوات منصرمة في اقليم اراكان'. وبموجب هذا القرار فإن السلطة هدمت الى الآن اكثر من 72 مسجدا. 
وجدير بالذكر ان في بورما يوجد اكثر من 2566 مسجدا، كما يوجد اكثر من 5901 مدرسة وجامعة اسلامية. ومنها في اراكان 1538 مسجدا، و405 مدرسة وجامعة اسلامية. 
وفي بداية شهر فبراير قام المشاغبون البوذيون في مدينة اكياب بإحراق وتدمير قرى المسلمين، وقتل وتشريد سكانها بشكل شامل حيث راح ضحيتها حوالي خمسمائة شهيد واكثر من ألفي جريح. 
وفي شهر مايو قام المشاغبون البوذيون بشن الهجوم على المسلمين في مدينة تونجو على مقربة من عاصمة رانغون بإثارة وتعاون السلطة العسكرية. مما ادى الى استشهاد عشرات من المسلمين، ودمرت اربعة مساجد. 
وفي الاونة الاخيرة اصدرت السلطة قرارا يقتضي بأن العاملين والموظفين في الحكومة لا يسمح لهم باطلاق لحاهم وارتداء الزي الاسلامي في الدوائر الرسمية وكل من لا يمتثل لهذا الامر يفصل من الوظيفة. وفعلا تم العمل بهذا القرار، واعفي المسلمون من العديد من الوظائف. 
صرخة واستغاثة 
ان قضية مسلمي بورما تشكل محنة كبيرة، وهي كارثة انسانية بكاملها. وجريمة عظيمة في حق المجتمع الدولي وضد القانون الدولي. وان ابادة حنس بشري او فئة معينة داخل بورما لا تعتبر شأنا داخليا يخص بورما وحدها، بل هو يستدعي اهتمام وعناية الجميع في العالم. لأنه يتعلق بحقوق الانسان التي لحمايتها اعلنت هيئة الامم المتحدة وثيقة دولية قبل نصف قرن من الزمان. 
فهؤلاء المستضعفون في بورما من الرجال والنساء والولدان يصرخون ويستنصرون بالامة الاسلامية حكومات وشعوبا الذين قال فيهم الرسول : ' مثل المسلمين في توادهم وتراحمهم وتعاطفهم كجسد واحد اذا اشتكى منه عضو تداعي له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى' ويناشدون المسلمين في العالم ان يقفوا بجانب مسلمي بورما وان يقوموا بأخذ الاجراءات اللازمة لوقف العمليات العدوانية التي تمارسها الحكومة البورمية ضد مسلمي بورما. وأن يمارسوا كافة الاساليب السياسية والدبلوماسية والاقتصادية لحماية مسلمي بورما من بطش السلطة العسكرية البوذية. وهم ينادون ربهم: }رَبنَا أَخْرِجْنَا مِنْ هَذِهِ الْقَرْيَةِ الظالِمِ أَهْلُهَا وَاجْعَلْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ وَلِيّاً وَاجْعَلْ لَنَا مِنْ لَدُنْكَ نَصِيراً} (النساء: من الآية75) فهل من ناصر ينصرهم؟ والله سبحانه وتعالى يقول: {وَإِنِ اسْتَنْصَرُوكُمْ فِي الدينِ فَعَلَيْكُمُ النصْرُ{ (لأنفال: من الآية72).

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مسلمو الغرب والاحتفال بالعيد   
عاصم السيد      
إذا كان الاحتفال بالعيد في المجتمعات العربية والإسلامية له طابع خاص وجميل، وله مظاهر بهجة وفرحة استقرت في وجدان الناس لأكثر من خمسة عشر قرناً، فإن احتفال الجاليات المسلمة في الغرب بالعيد يكون مختلفاً تماماً، لأن المجتمعات التي يعيشون فيها مجتمعات غير إسلامية، بل هي في تكوينها الذاتي كارهة للإسلام والمسلمين، وهذا أمر ليس في حاجة إلى دليل.
إلا أن أجواء الحرية التي تحياها هذه المجتمعات الغربية، هي التي أتاحت للمسلمين الذين يعيشون فيها فسحة لإقامة الشعائر، والاحتفال بالأعياد. لكن هناك فرقاً كبيراً بين العيد في مجتمع يحتفل كله بالعيد، أطفاله وشبابه ورجاله ونساؤه، والعيد في مجتمع لا يعترف به، وبالتالي فلا يحتفل به إلا العدد القليل هم أبناء الجالية المسلمة.
ومن ناحية أخرى؛ فإن هناك مشكلة عويصة وهي اختلاف الجالية المسلمة نفسها في موعد الاحتفال بالعيد، وفي هذا انتفاء كامل للوحدة، وتضييع لنكهة هذا اليوم، لدرجة أن معظم أبناء الجاليات المسلمة في الغرب يتمنون أن يعيشوا ليروا اليوم الذي يبدأ فيه المسلمون في الغرب صومهم واحتفالهم بالعيد في وقت واحد، ويحزن هؤلاء لأن هذه المشكلة تتكرر كل عام، في بدء رمضان، ثم في عيد الفطر، والحمد لله أنها تختفي في عيد الأضحى لأن هناك وحدة في وقفة عرفات.
ومن شدة وطأة هذه المشكلة فإن الكثير من أبناء هذه الجاليات يتمنى أن تتوحد الأقلية المسلمة في بداية تلك المناسبات على الأقل في مدينته التي يعيش فيها حتى يستطيع مسلمو المدينة الصوم والاحتفال معًا بعيد الفطر، لما في ذلك من توطيد عرى التواصل وتوثيق الرابطة الدينية بين المسلمين. ولا يأبه هؤلاء باتباع الحسابات الفلكية أو رؤية الهلال، فكل ما يريدوه هو أن يتوحد المسلمون في الغربة حتى يكون لهم شأن، وحتى يتمكنوا من الاحتفال بشكل أفضل.
وهذا التوحد في صيام رمضان وفي الاحتفال بالأعياد يؤدي وظيفة هامة في وجدان أطفال المسلمين حينما تفتح كل المساجد أبوابها من أجل صلاة العيد في نفس اليوم، فهم لا يدركون لماذا المسلمون متفرقون، ولماذا بعض المساجد لا تحتفل بالعيد في اليوم الذي تحتفل فيه مساجد أخرى بنفس المناسبة.
وفي هذا الشأن أيضاً فإن هناك قطاعاً غير قليل من أبناء الجاليات المسلمة يعتقد أن المسلمين في أوروبا وأمريكا يجب أن يتبعوا المنظمات الإسلامية في الغربة وبلاد المهجر بدلاً من اتباع الدول العربية والإسلامية المختلفة في تحديد بداية رمضان وعيدي الفطر والأضحى، معتقدين أن واقعهم مختلف وهذا يستلزم اجتهاداً مختلفاً وفقهاً مختلفاً عن الفقه السائد في المجتمعات العربية والإسلامية. 
وعلى جانب آخر فإن قضية الوحدة هذه أمر شديد الأهمية بالنسبة للمسلمين الذين يعيشون في الغرب بصفة خاصة، فهم في حاجة ليبدوا موحدين أمام غير المسلمين؛ لتظهر صورتهم أكثر إيجابية، وفي هذا مصلحة للإسلام الذي استطاع توحيد هؤلاء المسلمين وجعلهم يداً واحدة في كل أمر، بدلاً من الصورة السلبية الموجودة الآن والتي تعطي انطباعات سيئة عن الإسلام والمسلمين.
وهناك دعوة من البعض بأن على أبناء هذه الجاليات إتباع السعودية في تحديد اليوم الأول للصوم، وكذلك أول أيام عيد الفطر، طالما أن الجميع يتبع السعودية في وقفة عرفات والاحتفال بعيد الأضحى المبارك. وهناك دعوة أخرى بأن يتم اعتماد الحساب الفلكي من قبل هذه الجاليات، لأنه من شأنه تحديد بداية الشهور لمائة سنة قادمة. ليست المشكلة في أي الجوانب تنحاز هذه الجاليات، وإنما المشكلة في القدرة على حسم الخلاف وتحقيق الوحدة بإتباع أي الأساليب.
روعة الاحتفال بالعيد 
لكن ما أروع المنظر حينما يتوجه آلاف المسلمين من أبناء هذه الجاليات لصلاة العيد مصطحبين معهم نساءهم وأطفالهم، وهم يرتدون أجمل الثياب في شكل حضاري، حيث يسلم بعضهم على بعض ويتعانق الجميع بقلوب صافية، وينسون الخلافات والخصومات، ويستشعرون روح الوحدة الإسلامية وعبق التاريخ.
وما أجمل وأروع أن يستمع الجميع إلى خطبة العيد التي تستعرض أحوال المسلمين في العالم وواقعهم، وطريقة الإفلات من هذا الواقع السلبي، ثم تدعوهم للفرحة والاحتفال يشكل حضاري، وتدعوهم إلى الوحدة والترابط والتزاور.
وما أروع أن تقوم الجمعيات الخيرية بتوزيع الحلوى على المصلين بعد انتهاء الصلاة، وكذلك توزيع الهدايا على الأطفال.
وما أجمل أن يتلاقى أطفال المسلمين فيلعبون ويفرحون في مكان واحد، ويشعرون بالاعتزاز بهويتهم الإسلامية، وما أسمى الغاية حينما تلتقي العديد من السر على طعام واحد وفي مكان واحد.
الاستعداد للعيد يختلف باختلاف توجهات المهاجرين ومدى تمسكهم بشخصيتهم الإسلامية وشعائر دينهم الحنيف، كما تختلف باختلاف وعيهم الديني ومتانة ارتباطهم بأصولهم العربية الإسلامية.
والعيد في البلاد الغربية ليس يوم عطلة؛ لذلك ينشغل المسلمون شهورًا عديدة قبل العيد يتساءلون هل سيتزامن عيد هذه السنة مع عطلة نهاية الأسبوع أي السبت أو الأحد أم سيأخذون يوم العيد كيوم عطلة يحسب على أيام عطلتهم السنوية من غير عناء ولا مشاكل، والبعض الآخر يضطر للدخول في مفاوضات ومجادلات مع رئيس عمله للحصول على هذا الحق، والبعض الآخر يفضل - رغمًا عنه- ألا يطلب شيئًا؛ بل يتصرف أو يستأذن في ساعتين لأداء صلاة العيد ثم يعود لعمله في نفس يوم العيد، وهذه هي ضريبة الغربة والحياة في مجتمع غير مسلم.
والنساء والفتيات المسلمات يجتهدن لإضفاء أجواء السعادة والبهجة على هذا اليوم؛ فيقمن بالاستعداد له قبل فترة بإعداد الحلويات وتنظيف البيت وترتيبه وتزيينه وشراء ملابس وهدايا للأطفال.
وأروع ما في العيد في المجتمعات الغربية هو اجتماع الأسر المسلمة في حفلات تقدّم برنامجًا ترفيهيًّا للأطفال مع اجتماع الكبار ومناقشة حال الأمة. 
ويكون الأمر مؤثراً حينما يقوم المسؤولون بتأجير قاعة خارج المسجد حتى تتّسع لجمهور المصلين، أو يتم تقسيم القاعة الكبرى إلى جزأين، يتم في كل منهما إلقاء الخطبة بلغتين مثل: إنجليزية وعربية أو أردية أو تركية أو بوسنية بحسب جمهور الحضور ولغته الأساسية. 
وما أكثر الروعة حينما يشارك الغربيون منفتحو العقل والنفس في هذه التجمعات التماسا لفهم معتقدات المسلمين، كما يشارك بعضهم في الصيام ليومين مثلاً في سبيل تجربته والإحساس به، في الواقع، وهناك جمعيات إسلامية تقوم بدعوة الجيران من غير المسلمين إلى الإفطار سواء على مائدة رمضان، أو يوم العيد. 
في يوم العيد، أو أقرب يوم عطلة أسبوعية منه، تلتقي الأسر المسلمة في إحدى الدور أو الأماكن العامة التي يتفقون عليها لتبادل التهاني وتناول الأطعمة وأنواع الحلوى المختلفة التي تعدها الأسر في هذه المناسبة، كما تتعدد الاحتفالات الخاصة برمضان وعيد الفطر بين المجموعات المختلفة باختلاف أصولهم من عرب أو باكستانيين أو أتراك أو هنود أو خلافهم. 
وبدورها تنقل الكثير من وسائل الإعلام الغربية احتفالات المسلمين بالعيد، وغالباً لا يشعر المسلمون في هذه المجتمعات، وهم يؤدون صلاة العيد بأية مضايقة من الجهات الرسمية التي توفر الحماية لكل المسلمين، نتيجة لاحترام الحرية والقيم الديمقراطية، في غالب الأحيان، في هذه المجتمعات. وتجدر الإشارة هنا إلى أن القوانين في غالبية الدول الغربية تنص على حرية أداء المناسك والشعائر الدينية، وهذا الحق مكفول لكل الديانات والشرائع.
دعوة للترابط والتكافل
وإذا كان التكبير وزكاة الفطر وصلاة العيد عبادات قد شرعها الله في ختام شهر رمضان الكريم تقوية للإيمان وزيادة للحسنات احتفالاً بعيد الفطر، فإن أثر ذلك يكون أوضح في الغربة، وفي المجتمعات التي يكون فيها المسلمون أقلية مستضعفة
وغاية ما يدعو إليه الإسلام هو أن يكون سلوك الاحتفال بعيد الفطر المبارك نابعاً من المفهوم الحقيقي لتلك العبادات، تنفيذاًَ للحديث النبوي الشريف: (مثل المؤمنين في توادهم وتراحمهم كمثل الجسد إذا اشتكي منه عضو تداعى له سائر الجسد بالسهر والحمى).
وإذا كان من مظاهر الاحتفال بالعيد التعبير عن حالة الابتهاج والسرور، فإن من آداب السلوك مراعاة الغير بعدم التسبب في إحداث أي تلوث بيئي او سمعي او بصري، لذلك يجب المحافظة على نظافة المكان، وعدم تشويه المظهر العام للأماكن العامة، لأن ذلك سوف يؤخذ على الإسلام ليتحدث عنه أعداؤه بصورة سلبية.
العيد مذاق خاص في الغرب
وإذا كان رمضان بالنسبة للمسلمين في أوروبا وأمريكا قد جمع بين مختلف الجنسيات 
وأخيرا،ً فليس ثمة شك أن الغربة كربة، وأوجاع ، وآلام.. إذ إن أطفال المسلمين ينبهرون باحتفالات المسيحيين بأعياد ميلاد المسيح وغيرها من الاحتفالات الغربية، والآباء الأمهات يجدن صعوبة لإقناعهم أن مثل هذه الأعياد وما يجري فيها ليست من شعائرنا وحضارتنا فكان لا بد من البديل، الذي يجب استغلاله لإظهار فرحة المسلمين بشكل حضاري ومؤثر.
فالفرحة بالعيد تكون لها مذاق خاص، والشعور بالمتعة يكون له وقع كبير على النفس ففي ذلك إحساس بهوية الإنسان وانتمائه إلى دين يهتم بالترويح عن النفس الإنسانية ويعلي من قيمتها. 
ونصغي لأنس بن مالك- رضي الله عنه- وهو يقول: 
"قدم رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- المدينة، ولهم (أي لليهود) يومان يلعبون فيهما، فقال: "قد أبدلكم الله تعالى بهما خيرًا منهما: يوم الفطر، والأضحى".
وما جاء هذا التشريع إلا من حرص النبي- صلى الله عليه وسلم- على أن يكون للمسلمين شخصيتهم المتفردة، المتميزة في أعيادها، وسلوكها، وعبادتها، ومنهجها في شتى مناحي الحياة.
لقد أباح ديننا في العيد اللهو البريء؛ ترويحًا عن النفس، وتسلية لها، تقول السبدة عائشة: كان الحبشة يلعبون عند رسول الله- صلى الله عليه وسلم- في يوم عيد، فاطلعت من فوق عاتقه، فطأطأ لي منكبيه، فجعلت أنظر إليهم من فوق عاتقه حتى شبعت، ثم انصرفت.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب و'معركة القيم'   
بقلم: حسن الحسن* 
فشل السياسات الغربية في العالم الاسلامي وهزيمة مشاريع الهيمنة في الشرق وخسارة معركة الثقافة البديلة تدفع الغرب الى العثور على اهداف جديدة لتصفية الحساب.
ميدل ايست اونلاين
بات التهديد المفترض الذي يمثله الإسلام على الحضارة الغربية هو محور الحديث في العالم، لا سيما عقب أحداث 11 سبتمبر وما تلاها من حروب "وقائية" في الشرق وتطويق أمني للمسلمين في الغرب على اعتبارهم طابوراً خامساً ينتظر الفرصة كي يحقق أجندته الخاصة والخفية. في حين بدأت الأوساط السياسية والفكرية والإعلامية الغربية مهاجمة الإسلام بشكلٍ منهجي، مبررة ذلك بمحاربة التشدد الإسلامي تارة، وبحجة إيجاد مناخات للحوار بغية المواءمة بين المسلمين والمجتمعات التي يعيشون فيها تارة أخرى. وترتكز الحملة الفكرية والدعائية التي يسوقها الغرب إلى معطيات تبدو وجيهة للوهلة الأولى، وبالتالي فلا مبرر للاستياء منها، حيث أن حرية الفكر والتعبير مقدسة لديهم، ولا يمكن تأميمها بحجة مراعاة شؤون أقلية مسلمة لها ثقافة خاصة!
وبهذا الصدد فإن الحملة الغربية تستنكر مواقف المسلمين، معترضة على حساسيتهم المفرطة تجاه دينهم وقيمهم، حيث أنها تتعارض مع ثقافة المجتمعات الغربية، تلك التي تتنشق الحرية وتعتبرها أهم منجزاتها. كما يفترض الغربيون أنه طالما أن دين المسلمين عزيز عليهم إلى هذا الحد، فلماذا لا يهاجر هؤلاء إلى السعودية وايران حيث تسود أحكام الشريعة بدلاً من المطالبة بإقامتها في الغرب والتنطع بالتمسك بأحكام الدين فيه!؟ وهو الذي قامت حضارته أصلاً على عقيدة فصل الدين عن الحياة. ومن ناحية أخرى لماذا يصر المسلمون على دفع الغربيين على التخلي عن قيمهم التي يؤمنون بها، أي عن الحريات ومقتضياتها، فيما لا يقبل المسلمون بأن يتخلوا عن أي شيء من دينهم. أوليس في ذلك دليلٌ على تناقض مواقف المسلمين وشاهدٌ على تخلفهم!؟ 
كنت أتمنى أن يجري الردّ على الحجج السالفة الذكر بشكل عملي، بمعنى مغادرة المسلمين إلى الديار التي يعتبر الإسلام فيها هو نظام الحياة والمجتمع والدولة، إلا أن ذلك غير مأمول حالياً بالنسبة لجموع المهاجرين من المسلمين في الغرب، ويرجع ذلك إلى غياب تلك الدار التي تقيم الإسلام على ذلك النحو، إضافة لانعدام عوامل الأمن والاستقرار في بلدان المسلمين، تلك التي تمثل البقعة الأسخن والأشد اضطراباً في العالم حالياً، الأمر الذي يلجئنا لمناقشة المزاعم السالفة الذكر، حيث أنها أبرز الحجج المثارة ضد المسلمين في الغرب.
في الواقع، إن إقامة بعض المسلمين في الغرب، هو رديف إقامة كثير من غير المسلمين في دار الإسلام سابقاً، عندما كان أولئك يلوذون بدار الإسلام طلباً للأمان وهرباً من القهر والظلم. وبالتالي فإن لجوء الإنسان إلى غير موطنه يأتي نتيجة ظروف موضوعية تدفع أصحابها للتخلي عن الوضع الأصلي. وفي حالتنا، فإنّ احتلال بلاد المسلمين والأوضاع الاقتصادية المزرية فيها، إضافة إلى الظلم المتفشي فيها وانعدام أي أمل بالنسبة لعامة الناس في الحياة الكريمة، أدى كل ذلك إلى هجرة الملايين من بلدانهم، كان حصيلتها قدوم بعض منهم إلى الغرب، الذي كان هو نفسه سبباً في إحداث كثيرٍ من مشاكلهم. ولا يقال هنا لماذا لم يلجأ هؤلاء إلى بلدان إسلامية بدلاً من الدول الغربية، لأن الجواب هو أن ذلك حاصلٌ فعلاً، وما نسبة من وصل الغرب من المسلمين سوى فئة صغيرة نسبياً من مجموع ما هو مشتت من هذه الشعوب في العالم الإسلامي نفسه.
أما لماذا لا يغادر المسلمون ديار الغرب إلى السعودية وايران طالما لا يطيقون السياسات والقيم الغربية ويؤثرون بدلاً عنها تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية، إن تسويق هذه الدعوى على هذا النحو يفترض بأن السعودية وايران مشرعة أبوابها لاستقبال المسلمين كما أنها تقيم الإسلام في المجتمع والدولة، مع أن هذين الادعاءين مجرد زعمين باطلين. فايران دولة قومية تسعى لتحقيق مصالح النظام السياسي فيها، وليست بدولة للإسلام والمسلمين بحسب المفهوم الشرعي، وذلك واضحٌ في دستورها وفي ممارساتها. وأما السعودية فهي دولة تنظر إلى شبه جزيرة العرب على أنها ملك شخصي لآل سعود، وتقتصر علاقتها بالإسلام على قدر ما يمكن أن يخدمها في توطيد حكم العائلة المالكة، بل إن أجندة نظامها السياسي ينسجم تماماً مع الأجندة الغربية كما أنها حليف رئيسٌ للأنظمة الغربية، ولا يخفى هذا الأمر على أحد. وفي الواقع فإن بقية بلاد المسلمين تسير على نفس المنوال، حيث تعتبر الأنظمة الحاكمة فيها إقامة الإسلام كشريعة ونظام حياة تهديداً مباشراً لها، ما يبطل الحجة المطروحة على المسلمين في الغرب من أساسها. 
أما كيف يتقبل المسلمون العيش في مجتمعات علمانية ديمقراطية وهم لا يؤمنون بها ولا بالقيم المنبثقة عنها؟ فإن الجواب على هذا: إن المسلمين في الغرب يكفيهم أن يكفل لهم القانون القائم حقهم في تطبيق أحكام دينهم في شؤونهم الخاصة، وعدم إكراههم على التخلي عن أحكام الإسلام في حياتهم، وهو ما تزعم النظم الغربية ضمانه، حيث يُفترض كفالة احترام حقوق الأفراد ولا سيما العقائدية والشخصية، وبالتالي فإنه لا يتعارض عيش المسلم في ديار الغرب مع قيمه طالما أنه قادرٌ على إقامة ما هو مسؤول عنه في حياته، بخاصة عندما يفتقد البديل الذي يجسد نمط الحياة الذي ينشده في مكانٍ آخر. ولو افترضنا أن عيش الإنسان في مجتمع ما، يعني التسليم بقيم المجتمع السائدة واعتناق مبادئه وعقائده بالضرورة، لما سكن اليهود والنصارى في بلاد المسلمين قروناً طويلة ولا يزالون، ولمَا تمكن أهل دين من العيش في مجتمع آخر طالما يطبق قيماً ونظماً مخالفة لوجهة نظرهم في الحياة. بل إن هذا الاعتراض من قبل الغربيين هو انقلاب على قيمهم التي يؤمنون بها، حيث أنهم يدعون أن مبدأهم في الحياة يكفل العيش الكريم بحقوق غير منقوصة لمن يخالفهم في المعتقد والرأي والدين!
وأما استياء المسلمين وغضبهم من الممارسات الغربية بحقهم، فإنه يأتي نتيجة لإحساس المسلمين بشراسة الحملة التي تشن ضدهم والتي تتسم بالعنف والغطرسة والاحتقار لهم ولمعتقداتهم من قبل النظم الغربية. كما أن أكثر ما يقال في الأوساط السياسية والفكرية الغربية بصدد المسلمين ودينهم إنما هو عبارة عن إملاءاتٍ وشتائم وتهم شائنة لا علاقة لها بالنقاش أو الجدل الفكري المزعوم لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، ابتداء بالمواقف السياسية المعلنة مروراً بالرسومات المشينة وانتهاء بتصريحات بابا روما. وأن يغضب المرء لانتهاك مقدساته أمر لا غضاضة فيه البتة، ويحصل ذلك عند المسلم وغيره على السواء. ولا يُعترض على هذا بالقول أن الأوروبيين لا يأبهون بمهاجمة النصرانية مثلاً، ذلك أنها لم تعد عقيدة مقدسة لديهم منذ أمد بعيد، بينما لو هاجم أحدٌ فكرة حقوق المرأة ومساواتها مع الرجل لحوقلت أعين القوم واستجمرت من الغضب، ولاعتبروا ذلك عيباً ونقصاً وهجوماً سخيفاً على قيمهم وطريقة عيشهم.
وأما مطالبة المسلمين بتطبيق الشريعة في المجتمعات الغربية، فإنه ليس مطروحاً على الأجندة السياسية بين المسلمين، لا كجالياتٍ ولا كمنظماتٍ ولا حتى كأفراد، ذلك أنه أمرٌ غير مأمول التحقيق. ومع هذا فما هي المشكلة مثلاً من ناحية نظرية، بالمطالبة بإحلال مبدأ جديد في اوروبا بدلاً مما هو قائم؟ طالما أن افتراض تحقيق ذلك هو بالطرق السلمية وباتباع الجدل الفكري الذي يُطالبُ المسلمون بتعاطيه.
إنّ الواقع يشي بأن الغرب الرأسمالي قد خسر معركته الثقافية مع الشرق الإسلامي وقد تشوهت صورته بعد أن لطخت بدماء الأبرياء وبات رديفاً للشر والجشع والقسوة والوحشية، كما أنه بات في الآن ذاته، يائساً من دمج المسلمين في الغرب، ما يعني أن إثارة النظام السياسي الغربي لمواضيع مختلفة خاصة بالمسلمين تحديداً، إنما يتقصد من ورائها تحقيق أجندة معينة، وهي على ما يبدو أنها تبتغي كسب الرأي العام في الغرب لتأييد السياسات الجائرة المزمع استئنافها مع العالم الإسلامي، حيث أن تعبئة الرأي العام وتجييشه ضد الإسلام على النحو الذي نرى، هو الكفيل في إمكان استمرار النخب السياسية في الغرب في متابعة سياساتها تلك. ومن هنا نلحظ أنه على الرغم من دوام تقهقر الحجج الغربية وإفلاسها بخصوص المواضيع المطروحة، فإنها تجدد نفسها بشكلٍ أو بآخر لتدور دوماً على محور واحدٍ، وهو لفت انتباه المواطن الغربي إلى أن أمنه واستقراره ورفاهيته تقف على كف عفريت، وأن محافظته على مكتسباته رهنٌ بمكافحة الإسلام، وأن التضحية ببعض القيم في الغرب لصالح تأمين تلك المصالح أمر ينبغي تفهمه وتبريره والقبول به بل وتأييده.
*نائب ممثل حزب التحرير المملكة المتحدة

----------


## أبو عبد الله

في استطلاع للرأي شمل 15 بلداً حول العالم
تحسن صورة المسلمين في الغرب..
وانخفاض مؤيدي العمليات الانتحارية  
الرياض- وسيم الدندشي
العربية  
أعربت أغلبية من الأمريكيين والفرنسيين والبريطانيين عن آراء إيجابية نحو المسلمين، ورأت أغلبية لا يستهان بها من المسلمين الذين شاركوا في الاستطلاع في أوروبا والدول الإسلامية أنه "يمكن للديمقراطية أن تنجح" في معظم الدول الإسلامية. كما كان المسلمون أقل اعتقاداً من غير المسلمين بوجود تناقض بين أن يكون المرء مسلماً ورعاً وأن يعيش في ما وصفه واضعو أسئلة الاستطلاع بأنه "مجتمع حديث". 
وقد وردت بيانات المعلومات هذه في استطلاع عالمي للرأي شمل 15 بلداً وأصدر نتائجه في 22 يونيو/حزيران الحالي مشروع مؤسسة ( بيو للمواقف العالمية) في موقع المؤسسة على الإنترنت، الذي ترأسه وزيرة الخارجية الأمريكية السابقة مادلين أولبرايت والسناتور والسفير الأمريكي السابق لدى الأمم المتحدة جون دانفورث. 
الثقة ببن لادن 
وكشف الاستطلاع عن تقلص الثقة بأسامة بن لادن بين الشعوب المسلمة. وكان هذا الاتجاه أكثر وضوحاً في الأردن (منه في أي بلد آخر)، حيث أدى هجوم إرهابي في نوفمبر/تشرين الثاني 2005 إلى مقتل 63 شخصاً وإصابة أكثر من مائة آخرين بجراح في عمان. وتقلصت الثقة بزعيم القاعدة من 60 بالمائة قبل عام إلى 24 بالمائة فقط الآن. 
كما أعربت الأغلبية في تركيا ومصر وإندونيسيا، إما عن "قدر ضئيل" من الثقة أو "لا ثقة على الإطلاق" ببن لادن. أما المشاركون في باكستان ونيجيريا فقد دعمت أغلبية نسبية منهم أو أكثريتهم بن لادن.
التفجيرات الانتحارية
وتقلصت نسبة المسلمين الذين أجابوا بأنه يمكن تبرير التفجيرات الانتحارية أو أعمال العنف الأخرى ضد أهداف مدنية في بعض الحالات في كل من الأردن وباكستان وإندونيسيا، ولكنها شهدت زيادة طفيفة في تركيا. ورغم ذلك، تسامح حوالي ثلاثة من كل عشرة مسلمين أردنيين ومصريين بشأن التفجيرات الانتحارية، كما تسامح بشأنها واحد من كل سبعة من المسلمين الأتراك والفرنسيين والإسبان والبريطانيين والباكستانيين. 
وقالت الأغلبية في كل من إندونيسيا وتركيا والأردن ومصر، و56 بالمائة من المسلمين البريطانيين، إنها لا تعتقد أن مجموعات من العرب هي التي قامت بهجمات 11 سبتمبر الإرهابية في الولايات المتحدة. 
وكشفت المعلومات عن وجود اختلافات بين المجموعتين (المسلمين وغير المسلمين)، وقد مالت كل منهما إلى إلقاء اللوم على الأخرى وتحميلها مسؤولية ما تعتبره علاقات سيئة بين الطرفين واختلفت المجموعتان حول الأسباب الجذرية الكامنة وراء الخلاف الأخير بشأن الرسوم التي صورت النبي محمد في الدانمرك. 
وأعربت الأغلبية في الولايات المتحدة وفرنسا وبريطانيا وروسيا، ولكن ليس في ألمانيا ولا في إسبانيا، عن رأي إيجابي في المسلمين، في حين أعربت الأغلبية في إندونيسيا والأردن، ولكن ليس في مصر وباكستان وتركيا، عن رأي إيجابي في الغربيين.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

فتوى حول السفر إلى بلاد الغرب  
منتديات نوافذ  
بسم الله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده 
أما بعد :
مما لاشك فيه أن الغربة أمر ليس بالهين ، يكفي أن المغترب قد ترك أهلة وطنه وقد خلف وراءه كل ذكريات طفولته ودراسته في الصغر ، لكن هناك أسئلة عديدة تبحث عن اجابات شافية 
ماالداعي للهجرة ، وما الباعث على الغربة ، ما الهدف المنشود من ورائها ، هل هي فكرة خطرت في لحظة أعقبها قرار حازم بالترحال والسفر ، أم هي طلب للزرق والعيش وبذل لأسبابة ، أم هي هروب من واقع مرير ، أم أنه لكل مغترب سر وراء غربته وهجرته ، ثم هل المغتربين دعاة الى الله أم أنهم غارقون في ملاذاتهم وشهواتهم ، هل معهم من العلم الشرعي ما يجنبهم الشرور والفتن . هل يمكن أن يكونوا فعلا من أسباب النصر أم أنهم ساهون لاهون 
فالمسلمون هناك الآن يعانون شتى صنوف العنصرية والتمييز في بلاد الحرية ومحاربة العنصرية ، فبعد أحداث سبتمبر الماضي أمسى كل مسلم وإن كان في الهوية فقط موضع شك وريبة ، بل موضع شبهة واتهام ، ربما لو تعطلت سيارة أحدهم لقالوا بفعل مسلم ، فأمسى المسلمون خائفين ، وأصبحوا في منازلهم محاصرين ، خروجهم صعب فقد يلقى القبض عليهم بلا سبب ، حتى صار الحجاب المرأة المسلمة عبوة ناسفة وارهاب 
و قبل الخوض في كل ذلك ، لابد لنا من معرفة أحكام السفر الى بلاد الكفر والإقامة فيها 
والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل
سئل الشيخ ابن باز رحمه الله عن حكم السفر خارج الدول الإسلامية 
كثير من الناس ابتلي بالأسفار خارج الدول الإسلامية التي لا تبالي بارتكاب المعصية فيها ولا سيما أولئك الذين يسافرون من أجل ما يسمونه شهر العسل . أرجو من سماحة الشيخ أن يتفضل بنصيحة إلى أبنائه وإخوانه المسلمين وإلى ولاة الأمر كي ما يتنبهوا لهذا الموضوع . 
فأحاب : 
الحمد لله ، والصلاة والسلام على رسول الله وعلى آله وأصحابه ومن اهتدى بهداه ، أما بعد : 
فلا ريب أن السفر إلى بلاد الكفر فيه خطر عظيم لا في وقت الزواج وما يسمى بشهر العسل ولا في غيره من الأوقات ، فالواجب على المؤمن أن يتقي الله ويحذر أسباب الخطر فالسفر إلى بلاد المشركين وإلى البلاد التي فيها الحرية وعدم إنكار المنكر فيه خطر عظيم على دينه وأخلاقه وعلى دين زوجته أيضا إذا كانت معه ، فالواجب على جميع شبابنا وعلى جميع إخواننا ترك هذا السفر وصرف النظر 
أما السفر إلى تلك البلاد التي فيها الكفر والضلال والحرية وانتشار الفساد من الزنى وشرب الخمر وأنواع الكفر والضلال - ففيه خطر عظيم على الرجل والمرأة ، وكم من صالح سافر ورجع فاسدا ، وكم من مسلم رجع كافرا ، فخط هذا السفر عظيم ، وقد قال النبي صلى الله عليه وسلم- : أنا بريء من كل مسلم يقيم بين المشركين وقال عليه الصلاة والسلام : لا يقبل الله من مشرك عملا بعد ما أسلم أو يفارق المشركينوالمعنى : حتى يفارق المشركين . 
فالواجب الحذر من السفر إلى بلادهم لا في شهر العسل ولا في غيره ، وقد صرح أهل العلم بالنهي عن ذلك والتحذير منه ، اللهم إلا رجل عنده علم وبصيرة فيذهب إلى هناك للدعوة إلى الله وإخراج الناس من الظلمات إلى النور وشرح محاسن الإسلام لهم 
وتعليم المسلمين هناك أحكام دينهم مع تبصيرهم وتوجيههم إلى أنواع الخير ، فهذا وأمثاله يرجى له الأجر الكبير والخير العظيم ، وهو في الغالب لا خطر عليه لما عنده من العلم والتقوى والبصيرة ، فإن خاف على دينه الفتنة فليس له السفر إلى بلاد المشركين حفاظا على دينه وطلبا للسلامة من أسباب الفتنة والردة وأما الذهاب من أجل الشهوات وقضاء الأوطار الدنيوية في بلاد الكفر في أوروبا أو غيرها فهذا لا يجوز ، لما فيه من الخطر الدنيوية والعواقب الوخيمة والمخالفة للأحاديث الصحيحة التي أسلفنا بعضها نسأل الله السلامة والعافية . 
وهكذا السفر إلى بلاد الشرك من أجل السياحة أو التجارة أو زيارة بعض الناس أو ما أشبه ذلك فكله لا يجوز لما فيه من الخطر العظيم والمخالفة لسنة الرسول صلى الله عليه وسلم الناهية عن ذلك ، فنصيحتي لكل مسلم هو الحذر من السفر إلى بلاد الكفر وإلى كل بلاد فيها الحرية الظاهرة والفساد الظاهر وعدم إنكار المنكر ، وأن يبقى في بلاده التي فيها السلامة ، وفيها قلة المنكرات فإنه خير له وأسلم وأحفظ لدينه . 
وفي التحذير من السفر إلى بلاد الكفرة وخطره على العقيدة والأخلاق قال : العلامة الشيخ عبدالعزيز بن باز رحمه الله
الحمد لله وحده والصلاة والسلام على من لا نبي بعده نبينا محمد وعلى آله وأصحابه وأتباعه إلى يوم الدين أما بعد: 
فقد أنعم الله على هذه الأمة بنعم كثيرة وخصها بمزايا فريدة وجعلها خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمر بالمعروف وتنهى عن المنكر وتؤمن بالله. وأعظم هذه النعم نعمة الإسلام الذي ارتضاه الله لعباده شريعة ومنهج حياة وأتم به على عباده النعمة وأكمل لهم به الدين قال تعالى: {الْيَوْمَ أَكْمَلْتُ لَكُمْ دِينَكُمْ وَأَتْمَمْتُ عَلَيْكُمْ نِعْمَتِي وَرَضِيتُ لَكُمُ الْإِسْلامَ دِينًا }
ولكن أعداء الإسلام قد حسدوا المسلمين على هذه النعمة الكبرى فامتلأت قلوبهم حقدا وغيظا وفاضت نفوسهم بالعداوة والبغضاء لهذا الدين وأهله وودوا لو يسلبون المسلمين هذه النعمة أو يخرجونهم منها كما قال تعالى في وصف ما تختلج به نفوسهم: {وَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ كَمَا كَفَرُوا فَتَكُونُونَ سَوَاءً }
وقال تعالى: { يَا أَيُّهَا الَّذِينَ آمَنُوا لا تَتَّخِذُوا بِطَانَةً مِنْ دُونِكُمْ لا يَأْلُونَكُمْ خَبَالًا وَدُّوا مَا عَنِتُّمْ قَدْ بَدَتِ الْبَغْضَاءُ مِنْ أَفْوَاهِهِمْ وَمَا تُخْفِي صُدُورُهُمْ أَكْبَرُ قَدْ بَيَّنَّا لَكُمُ الْآيَاتِ إِنْ كُنْتُمْ تَعْقِلُونَ } وقال عز وجل: { إِنْ يَثْقَفُوكُمْ يَكُونُوا لَكُمْ أَعْدَاءً وَيَبْسُطُوا إِلَيْكُمْ أَيْدِيَهُمْ وَأَلْسِنَتَهُمْ بِالسُّوءِ وَوَدُّوا لَوْ تَكْفُرُونَ }
وقال جل وعلا: { وَلا يَزَالُونَ يُقَاتِلُونَكُمْ حَتَّى يَرُدُّوكُمْ عَنْ دِينِكُمْ إِنِ اسْتَطَاعُوا }
والآيات الدالة على عداوة الكفار للمسلمين كثيرة. والمقصود أنهم لا يألون جهدا ولا يتركون سبيلا للوصول إلى أغراضهم وتحقيق أهدافهم في النيل من المسلمين إلا سلكوه ولهم في ذلك أساليب عديدة ووسائل خفية وظاهرة فمن ذلك ما ظهر في هذه الأيام من قيام بعض مؤسسات السفر والسياحة بتوزيع نشرات دعائية تتضمن دعوة أبناء هذا البلد لقضاء العطلة الصيفية في ربوع أوربا وأمريكا بحجة تعلم اللغة الإنجليزية ووضعت لذلك برنامجا شاملا لجميع وقت المسافر. وهذا البرنامج يشتمل على فقرات عديدة منها ما يلي:- 
أ - اختيار عائلة إنجليزية كافرة لإقامة الطالب لديها مع ما في ذلك من المحاذير الكثيرة . 
ب - حفلات موسيقية ومسارح وعروض مسرحية في المدينة التي يقيم فيها . 
ج - زيارة أماكن الرقص والترفيه . 
د - ممارسة الديسكو مع فتيات انجليزيات ومسابقات في الرقص . 
هـ – جاء في ذكر الملاهي الموجودة في إحدى المدن الإنجليزية ما يأتي : ( أندية ليلية ، مراقص ديسكو ، حفلات موسيقى الجاز والروك ، الموسيقى الحديثة ، مسارح ودور سينما وحانات إنجليزية تقليدية ) . 
وتهدف هذه النشرات إلى تحقيق عدد من الأغراض الخطيرة منها ما يلي : 
1- العمل على انحراف شباب المسلمين وإضلالهم . 
2 - إفساد الأخلاق والوقوع في الرذيلة عن طريق تهيئة أسباب الفساد وجعلها في متناول اليد . 
3 - تشكيك المسلم في عقيدته . 
4- تنمية روح الإعجاب والانبهار بحضارة الغرب . 
5- تخلقه بالكثير من تقاليد الغرب وعاداته السيئة . 
6- التعود على عدم الاكتراث بالدين وعدم الالتفات لآدابه وأوامره . 
7 - تجنيد الشباب المسلم ليكونوا من دعاة التغريب في بلادهم بعد عودتهم من هذه الرحلة وتشبعهم بأفكار الغرب وعاداته وطرق معيشته. 
إلى غير ذلك من الأغراض والمقاصد الخطيرة التي يعمل أعداء الإسلام لتحقيقها بكل ما أوتوا من قوة وبشتى الطرق والأساليب الظاهرة والخفية وقد يتسترون ويعملون بأسماء عربية ومؤسسات وطنية إمعانا في الكيد وإبعادا للشبهة وتضليلا للمسلمين عما يرمونه من أغراض في بلاد الإسلام. لذلك فإني احذر إخواني المسلمين في هذا البلد خاصة وفي جميع بلاد المسلمين عامة من الانخداع بمثل هذه النشرات والتأثر بها وأدعوهم إلى أخذ الحيطة والحذر وعدم الاستجابة لشيء منها فإنها سم زعاف ومخططات من أعداء الإسلام تفضي إلى إخراج المسلمين من دينهم وتشكيكهم في عقيدتهم وبث الفتن بينهم كما ذكر الله عنهم في محكم التنزيل قال تعالى : 
وَلَنْ تَرْضَى عَنْكَ الْيَهُودُ وَلا النَّصَارَى حَتَّى تَتَّبِعَ مِلَّتَهُمْ الآية 
كما أنصح أولياء أمور الطلبة خاصة بالمحافظة على أبنائهم وعدم الاستجابة لطلبهم السفر إلى الخارج لما في ذلك من الأضرار والمفاسد على دينهم وأخلاقهم وبلادهم كما أسلفنا وإرشادهم إلى أماكن النزهة والاصطياف في بلادنا وهي كثيرة بحمد الله والاستغناء بها عن غيرها فيتحقق بذلك المطلوب وتحصل السلامة لشبابنا من الأخطار والمتاعب والعواقب الوخيمة والصعوبات التي يتعرضون لها في البلاد الأجنبية . 
هذا وأسأل الله جل وعلا أن يحمي بلادنا وسائر بلاد المسلمين وأبناءهم من كل سوء ومكروه وأن يجنبهم مكايد الأعداء ومكرهم وأن يرد كيدهم في نحورهم كما أسأله سبحانه أن يوفق ولاة أمرنا لكل ما فيه القضاء على هذه الدعايات الضارة والنشرات الخطيرة وأن يوفقهم لكل ما فيه صلاح العباد والبلاد إنه ولي ذلك والقادر عليه وصلى الله وسلم على عبده ورسوله نبينا محمد وعلى آله وصحبه وأتباعه بإحسان إلى يوم الدين . 
وقد سئل الشيخ محمد بن صالح العثيمين هذا السؤال 
بعض الشباب يريدون أن يتعلموا الطب وبعض العلوم الأخرى ولكن هناك عوائق مثل الاختلاط والسفر إلى بلاد الخارج فما الحل ؟ وما نصيحتكم لهؤلاء الشباب ؟. 
فأجاب:
الحمد لله 
نصيحتي لهؤلاء أن يتعلموا الطب , لأننا في بلادنا في حاجة شديدة إليه , وأما مسالة الاختلاط فإنه هنا في بلادنا والحمد لله يمكن أن يتقي الإنسان ذلك بقدر الاستطاعة . 
وأما السفر إلى بلاد الكفار فلا أرى جواز السفر إلا بشروط : 
الأول : أن يكون عند الإنسان علم يدفع به الشبهات ، لأن هناك في بلاد الكفار يوردون على أبناء المسلمين الشبهات حتى يردوهم عن دينهم . 
الثاني : أن يكون عند الإنسان دين يدفع به الشهوات ، فلا يذهب إلى هناك وهو ضعيف الدين , فتغلبه شهوته فتدفع به إلى الهلاك . 
الثالث : أن يكون محتاجاً إلى السفر بحيث لا يوجد هذا التخصص في بلاد الإسلام . 
فهذه الشروط الثلاثة إذا تحققت فليذهب , فإن تخلف واحد منها فلا يسافر ؛ لأن المحافظة على الدين أهم من المحافظة على غيره - انظر تفصيل هذه المسألة في(مجموع الفتاوى) للشيخ ابن عثيمين 3/28 - . 
وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كاريكاتير الدنمارك.. الساحة التي غاب عنها المسلمون..!  
لدى البدء في كتابة هذا العمود، كان الموقع الالكتروني لآلية البحث «غوغل» يتضمن ما يزيد عن 2200 مقال نُشر حتى الآن بالانجليزية فقط حول موضوع الرسوم الدنماركية المثير للجدل. أما الموضوع الاخباري الآخر الذي تناوله أكبر عدد من وسائل الاعلام في الفترة نفسها، فيتعلق بالجدال المستمر بشأن البرنامج النووي الايراني، إذ سجل الموقع ما يزيد عن 1900 مقال.
للوهلة الأولى قد لا تكون هناك أي صلة جلية بين المسألتين، اذ أن الموضوع الأول يقابل بين مفهومي حرية التعبير، الذي لا يشكل «مفهوماً غربياً» على الاطلاق ولا يُعتبر «حقاً مطلقاً»، والتعاليم الدينية في الاسلام التي تحظر رسم الرسول محمد، صلى الله عليه وسلم. وما زاد الطين بلة وساهم في صب الزيت على النار هي الطريقة التي صور فيها الرسول الكريم في الرسوم التي بادرت بنشرها صحيفة دنماركية، ثم أعيد نشرها في وسائل اعلام أوروبية عدة، والتي أثارت صدمة المسلمين (وغير المسلمين أيضاً) في مختلف أنحاء العالم، مما حول هذا الجدل المتنامي من قضية خلافية إلى أزمة دولية تدق على وتر حساس لدى المسلمين. 
وفي حين يعتبر عدد من السياسيين والمحللين أن بعض العناصر الراديكالية أو الأنظمة تستغل هذه القضية لأغراض سياسية، الا أن الحقيقة كانت ولا تزال أن نشر هذه الرسوم في سبتمبر الماضي للمرة الأولى، كان بحد ذاته تجديفاً، واعتُبرت اعادة نشرها بعد أشهر عديدة استفزازا ومؤامرة ضد الاسلام. واذا كان هذا الأمر صحيحاً بالفعل، فعلى المسلمين أن يفكروا ملياً بما يحصل ويتجنبوا الفخ بدلاً من الوقوع فيه، لأن ما تهدف الجهة المستفزة إلى تحقيقه هو تحديد أجندة تسلسل الأحداث وردود الفعل. ولدى مشاهدة صور النيران وهي تلتهم السفارات الأوروبية وأماكن العبادة التابعة لأديان أخرى على شاشات التلفزيون، لا يمكن استخلاص إلا إلى أن أعمال العنف هذه لا تخدم الاسلام والمسلمين، وإلى أنها لا تساعد على تحسين صورة الاسلام في الغرب التي هي أصلا مشوهة ومُساء فهمها. 
ومع ذلك، فان اندلاع أعمال العنف التي شاهدناها في الأيام الأخيرة لم يأتِ من فراغ، اذ أنه يعبّر عن وضع أصعب بكثير يعيشه المسلمون، ويعكس أزمة عميقة تعصف بالعالم الاسلامي تاركة الغرب في حيرة من أمره، لا سيما وأن هناك مليار مسلم في العالم يعيش حوالى عشرين مليونا منهم في أوروبا، الأمر الذي دفع الحكومات الأوروبية الى التوقف مليا عند أعمال الشغب التي اندلعت في فرنسا العام الماضي واستمرت أياماً عدة.  
لا شك أن أزمة الرسوم ستتلاشى شيئاً فشيئا، على أمل ألا يقع ضحيتها عدد كبير من الناس، على غرار ما حصل إزاء فورة العنف الانفعالية التي ظهرت فجأة نتيجة صدور كتاب سلمان رشدي «الآيات الشيطانية» والفتوى الصادرة عن آية الله الخميني التي منحت الكاتب شهرة دولية واسعة بين ليلة وضحاها. 
ولكن، عندما تثير كلمات أو رسوم من هذا النوع هذا القدر من الانفعال والعنف، فلعل ذلك يشكل مؤشرا على درجة خطيرة وعميقة من الهشاشة لدى مجتمع بكامله، قد تدل للوهلة الأولى على استعداده وقدرته على الدفاع عن نفسه، ولكنها في نهاية المطاف، تكشف على أنه عرضة للاستغلال والتضليل والانجرار الى الفخاخ المنصوبة له، خصوصاً في ضوء المناخ الدولي السائد منذ أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001، المتسم بالتوتر في وقت تدور معارك سياسية أوسع نطاقاً وأبلغ خطورة وأكثر أهمية.  
في هذه الأثناء، وبهدوء وبعيداً عن الأنظار المنشغلة بأحداث أخرى، تُرسم الخرائط الجديدة. فقد أكد رئيس الوزراء الاسرائيلي بالوكالة، ايهود أولمرت، الثلاثاء الماضي أن بلاده تنوي الانفصال عن الفلسطينيين، لكن دون التفاوض معهم على تسوية، مشيراً الى أن اسرائيل ستضم وادي الأردن بكامله، مما يعني أن أي دولة فلسطينية مقبلة في الضفة الغربية ستكون محاطة بإسرائيل من كافة جوانبها، ولا اتصال جغرافيا مباشرا لها بالدول المجاورة (تماما كحال بنتوستانات نظام الأبارتايد في جنوب افريقيا). ولم يتوقف أولمرت عند هذا الحد بل أضاف أن الحكومة الاسرائيلية «ستبقي القدس موحدة». بيد أن عدد المقالات التي تناولت هذا الموضوع حسب الموقع الإلكتروني لـ«غوغل» لم يتعد 250 لدى كتابة هذا العمود. 
ألم يكن من الأجدر بهذا العدد الكبير من المسلمين الغاضبين، لو وظّفوا ما أطلقوه خلال الأيام القليلة الماضية من غضب وطاقة بسبب الرسوم التي نشرتها بعض وسائل الاعلام الأوروبية، ولو كانت هذه الرسوم مسيئة وتجديفية الى أبعد حد، في مكان آخر؟ وهل يشكل هذا الغضب تحذيراً أم وسيلة لتنفيس الاحتقان والخيبات التي يعيشها المسلمون؟ وهل هو استعراض للقوة أم صورة لحالة الفوضى والتشويش التي تعم العالم الاسلامي؟ فهل سمع أحد بإطلاق حملة احتجاج ضد الجدار الفاصل الذي تمضي الحكومة الاسرائيلية في تشييده، والذي هو قاب قوسين أو أدنى من إحكام القبضة الإسرائيلية نهائيا على مدينة القدس؟   
غيدا فخري
جريدة الشرق الأوسط

----------


## أبو عبد الله

إشكاليات الدعوة عند مسلمي الغرب    
ليلى بيومي
الإسلام اليوم   
في كل أزمة.. ومع كل محنة جلل تتعرض لها الأمة العربية والإسلامية، وتحتاج فيها إلى مؤازرة ودعم غيرها من الأمم والشعوب، نكتشف أن الشعوب الغربية - وحكوماتها بشكل خاص - ضدنا على طول الخط، ومع عدونا على طول الخط، على الرغم من أننا نكون الطرف المظلوم والمُعتَدى عليه.
وهذا بدوره يطرح سؤالاً هاماً وهو: هل أخفقنا في إقناع الشعوب الغربية بعدالة قضايانا؟ وهل دعونا هذه الشعوب أصلاً إلى الإسلام؟ وإذا كنا قد مارسنا ذلك, فلماذا لم ننجح؟ وما هي العقبات التي تقف في سبيل توصيل الدعوة الإسلامية إلى المجتمع الغربي؟ وما هي الأساليب المثلى لدعوة الإنسان الغربي وتصحيح أفكاره حول قضايانا العادلة؟ وما هو واجب المسلمين في الغرب تجاه الدول التي يعيشون فيها؟ 
مدخل ضروري 
بداية، فإننا يجب أن نعترف بأن الغرب كان - ولا يزال- ينظر إلى ذاته على أنه مركز العالم، وأعلى حضارة إنسانية فيه، ومن ثَم ينظر نظرة استعلاء إلى ما سواه من الأمم والشعوب والحضارات، وإضافة إلى هذا الشعور الغربي الذي ينظر للآخر من أعلى، فقد ترسب على مدى العصور شعور بالكراهية تجاه الآخر المسلم بصفة خاصة، والنظر إليه من منظار مشوَّه، وبالتالي فعلى الداعية المسلم الذي يمارس الدعوة مع الإنسان الغربي أن يكون على علم كامل ودراية شاملة بتفاصيل ذلك وأسبابه، وكيفية الإجابة عن الأسئلة التي تنطلق في هذا الإطار والرد عليها وتفنيد حججها. 
ومن ناحية أخرى فإن الغربيين عموماً أهل كتاب وأهل حضارات مستمرة ومتنوعة، وهم ينظرون إلى الشعوب بمنظار التحدي والغلبة والتفوق الذهني العلمي، وهذه التركيبة النفسية والتاريخية والدينية عائق كبير في تلقيهم التعاليم من الشعوب الأخرى، خصوصاً إذا تمت البرهنة على أخطائهم العقائدية التاريخية الكبيرة. 
لكن على الجانب الآخر فإن الشعوب الغربية بدأت تدخل في متاهات حياتية وأخلاقية وعلاقات اجتماعية ضعيفة جداً وصراع نفسي كبير، وهو ما يجعل الكثير من الغربيين بحاجة ليد حانية وعقول واعية تستفيد من تلك الظروف المواتية وتوظفها لإنجاح دعوة هؤلاء إلى الإسلام.  
عقبات في طريق دعوة الغرب 
هناك الكثير من العقبات التي تعترض طريق دعوة الإنسان الغربي، سواء كانت تلك العقبات تتعلق بالإنسان الغربي نفسه، أو تتعلق بالمسلمين الذين يمارسون الدعوة في الغرب. ففيما يتعلق بالإنسان الغربي نفسه، فهناك نفور من جانب الأوروبيين والأمريكان من الدين من حيث هو، قياساً على الدين النصراني الكنسي الذي أراحوا أنفسهم من هيمنته التي حالت بينهم وبين التقدم الحضاري المادي الحالي.
كما أن هناك جواً مادياً يسيطر على عقول الأوروبيين، ويجعلهم يهتمون بملاذ الجسد ومتع الحياة الدنيا، ويهربون من الإيمان وما يتعلق به، فراراً من التقيد بحلال أو حرام، على الرغم من إحساسهم بالخواء الروحي المقلق لحياتهم.
هذا كله في واقع مليء بالحملات الشديدة المتواصلة لتشويه الإسلام والتنفير منه من خلال المستشرقين والمنصّرين ومؤسسات التعليم والإعلام وكثير من السياسيين.
أما فيما يتعلق بالعقبات الناتجة من أفعال المسلمين الذين يمارسون الدعوة في بلاد الغرب، فهناك القدوة السيئة التي يراها الأوروبي في كثير من المسلمين في البلدان الأوربية نفسها؛ إذ إن الجاليات المسلمة في بلاد الغرب يغلب عليها الجهل بالإسلام وكثير من أفرادها وأسرها غير ملتزمين بآدابه، بل إن بعضهم لا يقر بمبادئه، ولا يؤدي شيئاً منها، إضافة إلى صفات سيئة يتصفون بها ينفر منها الأوروبي، مثل خلف الوعد والكذب والغش.
وكذلك ما يرون وما يسمعون من القدوة السيئة في المسلمين في بلدانهم التي هي معدن الإسلام ومنبعه، وعدم وجود نموذج صحيح يؤكد لهم في عالم الواقع ما يدعيه المسلمون من المبادئ السامية في الإسلام.
وهناك أيضاً ندرة الدعاة المؤهلين علماً وعملاً وقدرة على التأثير، ومعرفة بأحوال العصر وأحوال الناس وعاداتهم وإجادة لغتهم، والفقه بأولويات الدعوة والصبر على ما قد يلاقونه من صعاب، والتجرّد لله تعالى في دعوتهم.
وهناك كذلك قلة الكتب الإسلامية المؤلفة بلغة القوم في كل بلد، أو المترجمة إلى لغاتهم، مع سلامة المعنى وحسن الصياغة وجودة الأسلوب، وبخاصة ترجمة معاني القرآن الكريم التي أول ما يسأل الباحث عن حقيقة الإسلام عنها.
وأكثر الترجمات التي توجد في أيدي الناس ترجمات بعض المستشرقين، من اليهود والنصارى، أو ترجمات بعض الطوائف المنحرفة المنتسبة إلى الإسلام زوراً وبهتاناً، كالقاديانية.
كما أن الإنسان الأوروبي يرى بعينيه كثرة التنازع بين المسلمين في أوروبا، امتداداً لخلافاتهم الموجودة في بلدانهم، حيث يرى الأوربيون الصراع يحتدم بين المسلمين في مساجدهم ومدارسهم ومراكزهم، إلى درجة تقتضي تدخل أجهزة الأمن الأوروبية بينهم، لفصل النزاع الذي إذا بحثنا في أسبابه وجدناها في الغالب التنافس في الزعامات والأمور المادية، وليست من أجل مصلحة الإسلام والمسلمين، وإن زعم كل فريق حرصه على تلك المصلحة. 
مشكلات يجب البدء بحلها 
وإذا كان المسلمون الذين يقيمون في الغرب يرغبون حقاً في ممارسة الدعوة الإسلامية على أسس سليمة في أوساط الغربيين فعليهم أولاً البدء بأنفسهم، وتنقية صفوفهم، وتنقية أفكارهم، وإقامة شؤون حياتهم على أسس الشورى الإسلامية، وتغليب المصالح الإسلامية العامة على مصالح الأشخاص الخاصة، وتصحيح مسار حياتهم تماماً، كي ينظر إليهم الإنسان الغربي على أنهم القدوة والنموذج. 
فالملاحظ أنه في أوروبا وأمريكا تقوم بعض الجماعات والحركات الإسلامية بتطبيق الفكر الذي تتبناه في بلادها وترفض مبدأ العمل انطلاقاً من أرض الواقع، وظاهرة النقل الميكانيكي لفكر وآليات واجتهادات قد تكون صالحة في البيئة التي أنتجتها، لكنها قد تكون ليست فقط غير مفيدة في بيئة أخرى تختلف عنها، بل قد يكون ضررها بليغاً ولا تفضي إلى المقصود منها، بل إلى عكس المطلوب، وهذا ما لا يتنبه له كثير من الشباب المتحمس سواء ممن ذهب إلى الغرب حاملاً بضاعة ثقافية إسلامية يحسبها الإسلام ذاته فيبذل جهده لتنزيلها في أوضاع ثقافية تختلف جذرياً عن تلك التي وُلدت فيها، أو من الشباب المسلم الذي وُلد في الغرب، ولكنه لم يجد ثقافة إسلامية قد تطورت في هذه البيئة مزاوجة بين مبادئ الإسلام وبين الثقافة السائدة في البيئة الغربية. 
وعدم الانتباه إلى الفوارق بين الإسلام كدين لكل زمان ومكان وبين الثقافات الإسلامية التي هي ثمرة التفاعل بين ذلك الدين يبين واقعاً معيناً في زمن معين، يفضي إلى ضروب من التعصب وتكفير المسلمين بعضهم لبعض ومحاولات بائسة لفرض ثقافة بيئة اجتماعية معينة في بيئة أخرى مغايرة. 
كما أن المسلمين في هذه البلاد يفتقدون لرؤى مستقبلية لواقعهم هناك، وذلك بسبب عدم وجود قيادة تخطط لمستقبلهم في الدول التي يعيشون فيها، وأهم تحد يواجه الأقليات المسلمة في الغرب هو توطين الدعوة الإسلامية في هذه البلاد، وهو أمر يحتاج إلى تخطيط وإلى جهود سياسية واقتصادية وإعلامية وتربوية. 
كما أن هناك مشكلة تواجه الغربيين الذين يعتنقون الإسلام والذين لا يجدون رعاية، ولا اهتماماً حقيقياً بهم لتعليمهم الدين الصحيح وطبيعة الإسلام، وذلك على الرغم من فرحة الدعاة المسلمين بإعلان أي شخص إسلامه، ولكنهم يظنون أنهم بعد فترة وجيزة من الرعاية قد فهموا الإسلام، وفهموا كل شيء بينما هم في حقيقة الأمر ما زالوا بعيدين عن الإسلام، ولذلك فكثيراً ما يفاجَأ المسلمون أن شخصا أسلم، ثم ما لبث أن ارتد عن الإسلام، ويحدث هذا غالباً مع النساء، وإذا لم يرتد هذا الشخص أو هذه المرأة فإنه يصبح مسلماً بالهوية فقط، وهذا يجعلنا نؤكد أن المسلمين الجدد في حاجة إلى رعاية خاصة من خلال وضع برامج للارتقاء والاهتمام بهم وتنمية معارفهم الإسلامية.
ويلاحظ أيضاً أن هناك كثيراً من القيادات الدينية في هذه الدول من الشباب الذين يفتقدون حنكة الشيوخ أو فقههم وتعمقهم في العلم، هذا فضلاً عن كون أكثريتهم من المتطوعين غير المتخصصين، وأوضاع الدول الغربية تتطلب عالماً قادراً على علاج المشكلات والمسائل العجيبة التي تطرح عليه، وتحتاج إلى اجتهاد أو قياس، وهو ما لا يفيد فيه غالباً عالم محدود المعارف محدود الخبرات. وحتى إذا زار العلماء الكبار هذه الدول، فهي زيارات مؤقتة لا تشبع نهم المسلمين ورغبتهم في التعلم، وتجب الإشارة هنا إلى أن القنوات الفضائية تسد جزءًا من هذا الفراغ، لكن يبقى وجود شيخ وسط الناس يستفتونه ويلجؤون إليه في أي وقت أمراً مهماً. 
من واقع التجربة 
وحتى لا يكون كلامنا في هذه السطور مرسلاً وغير قائم على أدلة من الخبرة والواقع، فإننا ننقل نماذج لبعض الذين مارسوا العمل الإسلامي في الغرب وملاحظاتهم على واقع الدعوة الإسلامية هناك.
يقول الدكتور حسين حلاوة- إمام المركز الإسلامي بإيرلندا: إننا في الغرب نستخدم الوسائل الممكنة والمتاحة لنا وفق قوانين البلاد التي نعيش فيها، فقد يعتقد البعض أن هناك فترات هدوء يمكن أن يكون فيها كسب لقوانين وحقوق للمسلمين كأقلية، ولكن ينسون أن مشاكلَ المسلمين في الغرب ليست هينة، بل من وجهة نظري أصعب منها عن الشرق، حيث الذوبان وفقدان الهوية وضياع الأجيال يجعل المراكز الإسلامية والمؤسسات في شغل دائم، وتسعى لكسب حقوقها لتحقيق احتياجاتها، وظهر هذا واضحًا من خلال ما حققه المسلمون من مكاسب في بعض البلدان الأوروبية.
ولا ننسى هنا أن للمسلمين مشاكلهم الخاصة أيضًا من مشاكل داخلية وغيرها، فهم صدى لبلادهم التي جاءوا منها، وللأسف ما يعاني منه المسلمون في الشرق من تمزق وتفرقة ينطبق على المسلمين في الغرب وإن اختلف الأمر من بلد إلى آخر، ومما لا شك فيه أن هذا الخلاف يضيع الوقت والجهد ويجعل المسلمين لقمة سهلة.
ونحن أقلية، ولكن -كما قلتُ- إنَّ المسلمين في الغربِ يحملون معهم مشاكل الغرب والشرق معًا لكونهم متأثرين بلا شكّ بالبيئات التي جاؤوا منها، ومع ذلك فهناك مساع حميدة وخطوات مباركة لإيجادِ مظلة تجمع المسلمين، ففي معظمِ الأقطار الأوروبية هناك مجالس إسلامية تمثل المسلمين وهناك اتحادات تجمع المؤسساتِ، لكن للحق كل هذا ليس على المستوى المطلوبِ والمأمول، والأمر لا شك يحتاج إلى مزيدٍ من جهد وبذل وتكاتف حتى تؤتي المؤسسات ثمارها.
أما الشيخ ماهر عقل الذي مارس الدعوةَ في الغرب فيرى أن للمسلمين في الغرب حرية ليست لنا نحن في ديارنا، ولو وُجدت عندنا لكنا في حالٍ غير الحال، ففي أمريكا يخرج المسلمون للمظاهرات والاعتراضات ويقومون بالصلاة في الشارع وتحرسهم الشرطة في مظاهراتهم، وقد يطالبون بحضور بعض المسؤولين من الكونجرس وغيره فيحضرون، ولكن ما يجب أن نؤكد عليه هو دور المسلمين في نشر المعرفة بالدين لغير المسلمين عن طريق المطبوعات والندوات واللقاءات ببعض المفكرين من مختلف الديانات، وأيضًا نشاط اتحادات الطلاب في الجامعات التي تقوم بدعوة الكثير من الدعاة.
ولا بد لنا من معرفة أنَّ الكثير من الأمريكان مهتمون بالتعرف على الدين الإسلامي ، ولكن ما يؤكدون عليه دائمًا هو "حدِّثونا عن الدين ولكن لا تحدثونا عن الجهاد" نظراً لما زرع في قلوبهم من معاني سيئة للغاية حول مفهوم الجهاد من خلال ما تبثه وسائل الإعلام والدعاية المعادية للإسلام.
إن المسلمين في الدولِ الإسلامية لا يستطيعون أن يحاربوا الغرب سلاحًا، ولكن نستطيع أن نغزوه فكرًا، وهذا من المبشرات بانتصار الإسلام فطغيان المادة والحضارة النفعية وإفلاس حضارة المادة جعل الناس تبحث عن غذاء لروحها، وقد وجدوه في الإسلام، ولا بد لنا أن نعذر المسلمين؛ لأنهم أقلية لا بد لها من الحفاظ على وجودها، ولا بد لها من المسايرة ليس على حساب دينها، ولكن لاستمرار هذا الدين.  
أما الشيخ عبد الحميد الكبتي- مدير المركز الإسلامي بمدينه سيون بسويسرا فيرى أن الانشغال بالمشاكل الداخلية سيبقى ما لم تتغير عدة أمور في الجالية المسلمة في الغرب وفي التعامل معها، ومن ذلك توفير شريحة عريضة من الدعاة المتخصصين من أهل العلم تعمل على نشر الوعي بين صفوفِ هذه الجالية بشكلٍ منهجي وليس بخطبِ الجمعة فقط، والتركيز على معيار التخصص والإنجاز في الأداء الدعوي مع الجالية وليس على حسابِ الحزبية أو الوطنية أو الذاتية، مع دعمٍ مالي وإشراف علمي رسمي على مديري هذه المراكز الإسلامية وقادة الجاليات مع متابعة وتدقيق وتوفير تفرغ كريم لكل داعية تتوافر فيه مواصفات الداعية في الغرب.. حين تتوافر مثل هذه الأمور سنجد الحال بدأ يتغير.
ويؤكد أنه ليس الوقت والجهد فقط الذي يضيع بسبب الخلافات والفرقة بين المسلمين في الغرب، ففي بعض الأحيان نفقد حتى أسس الفهم الإسلامي الصحيح، ليحل محلها الوطنية والقطرية المقيتة، والتي تقتل العمل، وفي المقابل لا تحيي أي شيء كبديل عن تلك الأعمال أو الشخصيات، والعقلية المتخلفة في فهم الأمور للأسف لا تزال وافرة في عقول البعض في الساحة الأوروبية، بخاصة ممن أصولهم عربية، كأن مجتمعاتنا العربية طبعت فينا هذه العقلية، ولم يسع أصحابها إلى الاستفادة من الأجواء الأوروبية والنظرة الواعية للأمور التي تقوم على تقديم شيء لهذا الدين، ولهذه الدول التي نعيش ونأكل فيها، وينعم الكثيرون منا بالأمن والأمان. 
القضاء على الخلافات الفكرية 
أما د. صلاح الصاوي مدير الجامعة الإسلامية المفتوحة بواشنطن فيتحدث عن كيفية القضاء على الخلاف بين فصائل العمل الإسلامي، خاصة العاملة في الخارج فيقول:
لقد تأملت في واقع العمل الإسلامي المعاصر فوجدت أنه يعاني من مشكلتين كبيرتين.. من تشرذم علمي يوشك أن يمثل تفرقاً في الدين.. ومن تشرذم تنظيمي يوشك أن يمثل تفرقاً في الراية.. فأخذت أبحث عن الأسباب.. ما الذي أدّى إلى التشرذم العلمي؟ فوجدت أن هناك اجتهادات علمية متفاوتة مختلفة أدت إلى أن تموج الساحة بالمفاهيم المتصارعة.. أسباب ذلك كثيرة منها: الخلط بين الثابت والمتغير أو الخلط بين المحكم والمتشابه.. لأن مرد الخلل في هذه الناحية يرجع إلى أحد أمرين: إما أن نغلو في مسألة من مسائل المتشابه، فنرفعها إلى مصاف المحكمات والقطعيات فنوالي ونعادي عليها، وإما أن نوهن ونفرط في مسألة من المحكم فنهمش قيمتها ونهمش دورها ونهبط بها إلى مستوى المسائل المتشابهة والبسيطة.. هذا يقتضي منا أن نعيد ترتيب الأوراق داخل العقل المسلم بحيث نفصل بدقة بين المحكمات التي يجب أن تجتمع عليها كلمة المسلمين كافة، وبين المتشابهات التي يجب أن يتغافر فيها الناس ولا يفجروا بسببها عداوات وخصومات.
ويجب أن نقدم ورقة عمل تجمع فيها نقاط التنازع بين فصائل العمل الإسلامي لنفصل فيها ما قدمنا سابقاً، ولي شخصياً دراسة في ذلك، ترجع قصتها إلى أنني حضرت في أمريكا مؤتمراً بعنوان: "نحو مسيرة راشدة للعمل الإسلامي"، وأسفر المؤتمر عن توصية بتشكيل لجنة لتحصر نقاط الخلاف في ساحة العمل الإسلامي، وتحاول أن تقدم بشأنها ورقة عمل.. لنجمع من المحكمات دستوراً للعمل الإسلامي، ومن المتشابهات مادة تغافر وموضوع تراحم بين الناس، ثم يُدعى لها والمفكرون والفقهاء، ويستبعد في هذه المرحلة العامة وأشباه العامة.. إلى أن تتضح هذه الورقة وتسدد، ثم بعد ذلك يمكن أن تشاع هذه الورقة وتتبناها المؤتمرات والندوات والمحافل العلمية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الدنمارك :  عداء أم جهل ... أم مسئولية   
 د. محمد هشام راغب  
أثارت الرسوم الساخرة من رسول الله - صلى الله عليه و سلم -  التى نشرتها  صحيفة "غيلاندز بوستن" الدانماركية فى 30 سبتمبر 2005 ، أثارت ردود فعل عارمة فى العالم الاسلامى كله و كشفت – ضمن ما كشفت – عن معدن هذه الأمة و أن الخير باق فيها إلى يوم القيامة و أنها تتحول عندما تـُمَس عقيدتها إلى لـُحمة واحدة و أصبحت تجمعها قضية واحدة و يؤلمها جرح واحد. (فَعَسَى أَن تَكْرَهُوا شَيْئاً ويَجْعَلَ اللَّهُ فِيهِ خَيْراً كَثِيراً ). 
ثلاثة أسئلة أساسية نحاول الإجابة عنها هنا : 
1. لماذا أقدم الغرب على هذه الخطوة الآن ؟
2. ما هو بالتحديد الواجب الذى ينبغى أن نقوم به الآن أفرادا و هيئات ؟ و هل يتوقف عند المقاطعة فقط ؟
3. هل هناك بالفعل فوائد وراء هذه الأزمة ؟  
أولا : لماذا أقدم الغرب على هذه الخطوة الآن ؟ 
الدنمارك – مثل سائر دول الغرب – لا تعرف شيئا اسمه مقدسات ، إنها تنتمى اسما للكاثوليكية المسيحية و لكنها فى واقع الأمر أمم بلا دين و لا مقدسات.  و ربما لا يعرف الكثيرون أن أمم الغرب تسخر – بكل أشكال السخرية – من الذات الإلهية و من المسيح – عليه السلام – و من سائر الأنبياء. و هذه أمور معتادة عندهم و حتى المتدينين منهم – لو صح التعبير – لا يغارون و لا يتأثرون عندما يسمعون أو يشاهدون هذه السخرية. و هم ينسبون هذه الإباحية الفكرية إلى حرية التعبير و حرية الرأى و لكن الحقيقة أمر آخر. 
إن الغرب قد بنى حضارته الحديثة بعد صراع طويل مع الكنيسة المتسلطة التى بطشت طويلا بالفكر الحر  و حكمت بزعم الحق الإلهى و عادت العلماء و نكلت بهم و حرقت بعضهم  ، و هو الصراع الذى انتهى بهزيمة الكنيسة و سلطانها. و عندما قويت شوكة العلمانيين لم ينسوا ما فعلت بهم الكنيسة. وجاءت الثورة الفرنسية و اصطدمت مباشرة مع الكنيسة و صادرت الثورة أوقاف الكنيسة وجعلت رجال الدين يقسمون بالولاء للجمهورية الفرنسية. و قام نابليون بونابرت بالهجوم على معقل المسيحية فى روما مرتين، مرة في عام 1798 ومرة في 1809، حيث اعتقل من رفض الانصياع و الخضوع للعلمانية من بابوات الفاتيكان. 
وتوصل نابليون بونابرت إلى تفاهم سياسى مع الكنيسة، والتي أصبحت خاضعة لسلطة الدولة - وإن تُركت وشأنها طالما اقتصرت على الأمور الروحية. و قد عزل هذا التفاهم (والذي عرف باسم الكونكوردا ) عزل الدين عن حياة الناس و إن أبقى على " نكهة " دينية وجدوا فيها شكلا لطيفا لبعض المشاعر الانسانية و لكن لو اشتموا رائحة الدين فى أى مجال حيوى فإنهم يواجهونها بصرامة و تشدد.
و فى عام 2005 عندما نهض الاتحاد الأوروبى بمشروعه الضخم لاستكمال خطوات الوحدة الأوروبية و كتابة دستور تُحكم به بلاد الاتحاد و تكوين المفوضية الأوروبية لتحكم الاتحاد تدريجيا ، و قام رئيس المفوضية باروسو بترشيح وزرائه للمفوضية و رشحت إيطاليا روكو بوتيليوني ليتولى منصب مفوض الاتحاد الأوروبي للعدل وللشؤون الداخلية، و عندما ذكر هذا الرجل فى احدى خطبه عبارتين فقط قال فيهما (  إن المثلية – زواج الشواذ -  خطيئة وإن الأمهات اللائي لا أزواج لهن غير صالحات ) قامت الدنيا عندهم و لم تقعد و رفض نواب الاتحاد الأوروبي ترشيح بوتيليونى و " اتهموه " بأن تربطه علاقة صداقة ببابا الفاتيكان !  و " اتهموه " بأن له معتقدات دينية و اضطرت إيطاليا لسحب ترشيحه و استبداله بآخر ليس له " معتقدات دينية ". و لطالما حاول الرجل التنصل من تصريحاته و قال إنها آراء شخصية بحتة لن تكون لها أى أثر فى عمله و لكن ذهبت صيحاته و تراجعه أدراج الرياح. و كشر البرلمان الأوروبى عن أنيابه فى مواجهة كل من تسول له نفسه بالكلام عن الدين فى أى شأن من شئون الحياة و حتى صرح بابا الفاتيكان بمرارة شديدة و قال ( لقد طردت أوروبا الله من الحياة العامة .... ). 
إن الغربيين رضعوا أفكار رواد الفكر العلمانى فى عصر النهضة مثل فولتير وديديرو ومونتيسكيو الذين نظروا إلى الدين على أنه عامل تفريق و جهل  وإظلام وتعصب. و رأت أوروبا أن أى منبر دينى هو عدو صريح و لا يعتبر من منابر التعبير عن الرأى. 
و لعلنا فى هذا السياق مثلا نفهم الحملة الفرنسية الغاشمة على الحجاب و أنها فى جزء منها كانت تعبر عن مدى نفور الغرب من أى توجه دينى و أى مظهر للدعوة إلى الدين داخل مؤسسات الدولة و لعل قليل من الناس يعرف أن الجكومة الفرنسية أصدرت قرار و قانونا مماثلا منذ حوالى سبعين سنة فى عام 1937 حين أمر وزير التعليم فى ذلك الوقت مديري المدارس بالإبقاء على كافة الرموز الدينية خارج مؤسسات التعليم.  و وقتها لم يثر هذا الأمر إلا جدالا محدودا و معارضة خفيفة لأن العلمانية العارمة كانت فى الساحة وحدها و الآن لما تكرر هذا الأمر ثارت الجالية المسلمة فى فرنسا ببساطة لأنها الفئة الوحيدة التى عندها دين حقيقى تتمسك به و تقيمه فى حياتها. و هذه قراءة أكثر واقعية لأزمة الحجاب فى فرنسا حيث أدى قانون الفصل بين الكنيسة و الدولة إلى الحياد الصارم للدولة فيما يتعلق بالشؤون الدينية، فالدولة الفرنسية لا تسمح بالدعوة لأي دين من الأديان في الأبنية العامة، وبالتأكيد في مدارسها حيث يجري تدريس المواطنة التى تنظر فيها الدولة للشعب كأفراد و ليس كجماعات.
إننى أقدر التحليلات التى ذهب بعضها إلى وجود أيدٍ خفية تسعِّر الصراع بين الغرب و الاسلام و تدفع بخطاب الجماعات التى تتبنى العنف إلى الصدارة من أجل أن تجد مبررا دائما لما يسمى بالحرب على الإرهاب ، و ربما تكون بالفعل هناك جهود فى هذا الاتجاه و لكن المشكلة أعمق من هذا. 
 و لقد رسب هذا التاريخ العلمانى لأوروبا  فى نفوس الغربيين عموما نفرة من الدين و استقر عندهم أن الدين ضد التقدم و ضد العلم ، و صار الغرب كله بلا دين إلا بقايا تشبثت ببعض الطقوس و اقتنعت بمسحة من التدين الشخصى الذى لا علاقة له من قريب أو بيعيد بالحياة. و حتى الموجة الجديدة من التطرف المسيحى فى أمريكا و أوروبا ما هى إلا ستار لتوجهات سياسية طامعة. 
إننا من الضرورى لنا أن نتفهم العقلية الغربية فى هذا السياق لندرك حالة الجهل المطبق الذى يخيم عليهم بالنسبة للدين عموما و للاسلام بشكل خاص. فهم لا يعرفون " قيمة " للدين و لذلك لا يدركون قيمة الاسلام فى نفوس ابنائه و لا قدر  رسول الله - صلى الله عليه و سلم – فى قلوب أتباعه. إن اطلاعنا على تاريخ الغرب و اقترابنا من الخلفيات التى تحكم فكرهم ستساعدنا فى اتخاذ الخطوات و المواقف الملائمة للأزمة التى بين أيدينا كما سنذكره بعد قليل. 
ثانيا : ما هو بالتحديد الواجب الذى ينبغى أن نقوم به الآن أفرادا و هيئات ؟ 
بداية ينبغى التأكيد على أهمية المقاطعة الاقتصادية للدنمارك كوسيلة ردع تؤكد أن مثل هذه الإهانات لديننا لن تمر بدون عقاب ، و قد أثبتت المقاطعة برغم أنه لم يمر عليها إلا أيام قليلة أثبتت فاعليتها و بدأ التلاوم والتقريع المتبادل واللغط الداخلي بين الأجهزة المختلفة فى الدنمارك و أخذ كبار الساسة هناك يوبخون رئيس الوزراء على عجرفته و عدم دعوته للسفراء المسلمين فور نشوب الأزمة و أخذوا يحملونه مسئولية الخسائر التى بدأ  الاقتصاد يتكبدها علاوة على ما يعانيه من ركود و بطالة. 
و كنا نتمنى أن تنشأ هيئة لتنظيم المقاطعة و تكون مرجعية للبنود التى يدعى المسلمون لمقاطعتها و لا يترك الأمر للجهود الفردية. كما أنه من الأفضل فى هذه المرحلة أن تنحصرالمقاطعة للدنمارك فقط و ألا تتعداها لدول أخرى و ذلك حتى تتركز المقاطعة و تصبح فعالة و مؤثرة و حتى يطيق الناس القيام بها لأننا لو طالبناهم بمقاطعة عدة دول لما استطاعوا خاصة و أحوال بلادنا كما نعرفها. ثم إن المقصود هو ردع الدولة التى بدأت هذه الأزمة و حتى تكون عبرة لغيرها و تهديدا لأى دولة أخرى أن تبدأ اعتداء مماثلا. 
وصلتنى بالبريد الإليكترونى رسالة  من شاب دنماركى عنده موقع شخصى على شبكة الإنترنت و قد قام أحد المسلمين باختراقه ، و بعد عودة الموقع للعمل أرسل هذا الشاب يتساءل ( لماذا اخترقتم موقعى ؟ أنا لا أحب و لا أكره الاسلام فلماذا تكرهوننى ؟ ). 
نحن – المسلمين – مسئولون إلى درجة بعيدة عما حدث بتقصيرنا فى تقديم الاسلام للغرب ، و تقصيرنا إما بالسلبية التامة و عدم الشعور بهذا الواجب و هذه المسئولية ( كنتم خير أمة أخرجت للناس تأمرون بالمعروف و تنهون عن المنكر و تؤمنون بالله .. ). و تقصيرنا الأكبر بتركنا الساحة لبعض المسلمين الذين يقدمون صورة مغلوطة عن الاسلام ، صورة ملؤها الكراهية و حب الانتقام مع أننا كما أسلفنا نرى معظم الغرب جاهلين بديننا. هل تتصورون أن هؤلاء الذين صدرت عنهم هذه الرسوم المشينة قد بلغهم قول الله تعالى عن نبينا صلى الله عليه و سلم ( و ما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين ). 
إلى جانب المقاطعة نحتاج أن نرجع لديننا و نقيمه فى حياتنا بصدق و نجتهد فى الدعوة إليه ما وسعنا الجهد. نريد أن ننتقل من رد الفعل إلى الفعل ، و فى هذا الزمان تقارب العالم و صار من السهل جدا الوصول إلى أطراف الأرض. لماذا لا نستخدم اللغات التى تعلمناها و التى نتشدق بحرصنا على تعليمها لأولادنا فى الوصول إلى منتديات الغرب و الدخول معهم فى حوارات هادئة و حججنا قوية لأننا أصحاب حق و أصحاب رسالة سماوية لا يأتيها الباطل من بين يديها و لا من خلفها. إن الانتصار الحقيقى لنا فى هذه الأزمة أن نرى بعض من تجرأ على رسول الله قد آب إلى رشده و رجع عن غيه و تعرف على دين الاسلام. و إن هذه الأزمة جعلت الأرض خصبة للدعوة إلى الاسلام لأنها أثارت فضول كثير من الغربيين لمعرفة ما هو الاسلام. و لقد قرأت فى صحيفة الأهرام ( عدد 7/2/2006) تصريحا للمتحدث باسم المركز القومي الفرنسي للكتاب أعلن فيه أن هناك طفرة هائلة ومفاجئة في مبيعات القرآن الكريم في فرنسا بلغت‏38%‏ في أسبوع واحد. ويعد هذا الرقم في المبيعات غير مسبوق ‏,‏ وبلغت حصيلة المبيعات خلال الأسبوع الماضي نحو ‏60‏ ألف نسخة‏.‏ و قال إن أزمة الرسوم المسيئة للرسول في الصحف الأوروبية دفعت أوروبيين كثيرين لاقتناء المصحف وأضاف‏ ( أن ترجمة المستشرق الراحل جاك بيرك لمعاني القرآن الصادرة عام‏1990‏ تأتي في مقدمة ترجمات القرآن المتعددة بالأسواق الفرنسية رغم ارتفاع سعره... ). 
و أمامنا الآن أيضا فرصة مواتية لدعوة المسلمين للرجوع إلى دينهم ، إذ يجب أن نستفيد من هذا الحماس و هذه الغيرة الرائعة التى التفت حولها قلوب المسلمين لنقول لهم إن أعظم نصرة لرسول الله - صلى الله عليه و سلم - أن نتبعه و نطيعه و نتشرف بهديه و سنته فى حياتنا. و لنتأمل معا هذا التوجيه الدقيق من الله تبارك و تعالى نحو هذا الأذى فى قوله ( لتبلون فى أموالكم و أنفسكم و لتسمعن من الذين أوتوا الكتاب من قبلكم و من الذين أشركوا أذى كثيرا ، و إن تصبروا و تتقوا فإن ذلك من عزم الأمور ).  
كما أن مطالبة بعض العلماء لحكوماتهم بالسعى لسن قوانين دولية تجرم التعرض للأديان و الرسل فكرة صائبة و تجعل ردود الفعل على عدة جبهات. كما لا يفوتنا التأكيد على أن ردود الفعل التى تتسم بالعنف مثل حرق السفارات غير مقبول و ربما يحول القضية ضدنا ، و لقد شاهدت فى مظاهرة للمسلمين فى بريطانيا منذ أيام بعض اللافتات التى تهدد أوروبا بـ 11 سبتمبر آخر و هذه ردود فعل تضعف حوارنا و هى فبل هذا و بعده ردود غير شرعية. 
ثالثا : هل هناك بالفعل فوائد وراء هذه الأزمة ؟ 
بالتأكيد. و يمكن حصر بعضها فى عدة آثار ايجابية : 
• لعل أبرزها ما رأيناه من نهضة المسلمين كافة لنصرة نبيهم – صلى الله عليه و سلم – و إننا و الله لنغبط هؤلاء النفر الكرام الذين بدأوا هذه الحملة المباركة و بسببهم امتدت إلى مشارق الأرض و مغاربها ، نغبطهم لأنهم يتحقق فيهم وعد نبينا – صلى الله عليه و سلم – (من سن في الإسلام سنة حسنة فله أجرها وأجر من عمل بها إلى يوم القيامة من غير أن ينقص من أجورهم شيء ). و لقد رأيت دهشة بعض رجال الاعلام الغربيين من مظاهرة ضمت آلافا من المسلمين فى نيوزيلنده ذلك البلد الوادع الهادئ ، و سمعت مراسلا للبى بى سى يتعجب قائلا ( حتى فى هذا البلد فى أطراف الأرض يغضبون كل هذا الغضب لرسم كاريكاتورى ؟ ). 
• و من فوائد الأزمة أن غير المسلمين بدأوا ينتبهون لشيئ جديد لم يعرفوه من قبل ، أن الدين من الممكن أن تكون له كل هذه القدسية و كل هذه المكانة الحقيقية فى قلوب الناس. 
• و من فوائدها أن بعض قادة المسلمين بدأوا يحسون بنبض الناس و قد كان مشهدا نادرا أن نرى شيخ الأزهر و وزير الأوقاف و المفتى فى مصر يتقدمون مظاهرة ضمت الآلاف من طلاب الأزهر للتنديد بما حدث و للمطالبة بالمقاطعة. 
• و من الفوائد أيضا ما يكون من فوائد فى عامة المصائب و الابتلاءات من دفع الناس للدعاء و التضرع لله تبارك و تعالى   (وإذَا مَسَّ الإنسَانَ الضُّرُّ دَعَانَا ) ، و أنها تمنع الناس من الكبر و الفخر و الاستغناء فيكونوا كما وصفهم رسولنا – صلى الله عليه و سلم – (مثل المؤمن كمثل الخامة من الزرع تفيئها الريح تصرعها مرة وتعدلها مرة حتى تهيج ).

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب ومسئوليتنا عنهم
الإمكانات المتاحة لنشر الإسلام في أوروبا   
الدكتور عبدالله الأهدل   
توجد إمكانات قانونية وواقعية في الغرب تسهل للمسلمين أن ينشروا دينهم، بوسائل كثيرة، ويعلموا أولادهم مبادئ الإسلام ولغات شعوبهم، وعلى رأسها اللغة العربية ويربوهم على هذا الدين، ويدعوا غير المسلمين إليه.
الوسائل المتاحة كثيرة.
وأذكر من تلك الوسائل ما يأتي: 
الوسيلة الأولى: حرية الكلمة والمعتقد، وما يسمى بالحريات الشخصية، فلكل إنسان أن ينشر بين الناس ما يعتقده بالدعوة المباشرة: محاضرات أو ندوات، أو اتصالا شخصيا، أو توزيع نشرات مطبوعة في أماكن التجمعات، كالمصانع والمطارات ومحطات المواصلات، كالقطارات والحافلات والأسواق، والنوادي الرياضية والثقافية والاجتماعية، ودور السينما، والكنائس، والاتصالات كصناديق البريد العامة أو المنازل، والهاتف، ودور التعليم، كالمدارس والمعاهد والجامعات...... وغيرها.
الوسيلة الثانية: طبع الكتب بجميع اللغات، ونشرها، وتوزيعها بيعا أو مجانا.
الوسيلة الثالثة: تسجيل الموضوعات في شرائط (كاسيت) أو (فيديو) ونشرها بيعا أو مجانا.
الوسيلة الرابعة: استئجار محطات إذاعية محلية أو شراؤها، بشروط ميسرة لا تمنع صاحبها من نشر ما يريد من عقيدة أو فكر أو تعليم،كما يستطيع-من يريد-أن يذيع موضوعات معينة في الإذاعات العامة، وإن كانت محدودة.
الوسيلة الخامسة: إمكان الاستفادة المحدودة من التلفاز العام (الحكومي) كما يمكن تملك قنوات تلفزيونية والبث عليها (حتى الفضائية).
الوسيلة السادسة: إمكان إصدار جرائد ومجلات تتضمن شتى الموضوعات: (عقدية وأخلاقية وشرعية، واجتماعية وسياسية).
الوسيلة السابعة: إمكان إنشاء مدارس خاصة كاملة (تجمع بين منهج الدولة والمنهج الإسلامي، بلغة البلد ولغة الْمُنْشِئين) معترف بها تشارك فيها الدولة بخمسة وثمانين في المائة من التكاليف، وقد تتحمل كل تكاليفها، وبخاصة البلدان التي اعترفت بالإسلام دينا رسميا، كالنمسا وبلجيكا.
وقد أنشئت الكلية الإسلامية في فرنسا، برغم مواقفها المتشددة من المسلمين وتدخلها حتى في الحريات الشخصية، كحجاب المرأة المسلمة. وجامعة إسلامية في هولندا ( ولكني لا أدري عن تفاصيل هذه الجامعة ) 
الوسيلة الثامنة: إمكان إنشاء نوادي اجتماعية وثقافية ورياضية خاصة أو تجارية، واستغلالها في الدعوة إلى الإسلام، وتربية شباب المسلمين من أبناء الحالية الإسلامية وغيرها، لوقايتهم من النوادي الأوربية التي تفسد دينهم وسلوكهم، وتجعلهم يذوبون في المجتمع الأوربي، كما هو حاصل الآن.
الوسيلة التاسعة: إمكان إنشاء مساجد جديدة أو شراء مبان قائمة سكنية، أو كنائس وتحويلها إلى مساجد، وهاهي قد أقيمت مساجد كثيرة في كل بلدان أوروبا، بل في كل مدنها-غالبا-، وبعضها جوامع كبيرة: كما في مدر يد بأسبانيا، وفي روما بجوار الفاتيكان، ويمكن أن تكون هذه المساجد منارات هدى تجمع بين إقامة الصلوات ومدارس التعليم ونوادي الشباب البناءة، ومحطات إذاعة وقنوات تلفاز، وقاعات مؤتمرات وندوات، لو حصل اهتمام بمعانيها كما يحصل الاهتمام بمبانيها!
الوسيلة العاشرة: إمكان القيام بإلقاء دروس إسلامية لأبنائهم في المدارس الحكومية الرسمية، في وقت الدوام الرسمي وخارجه، فأين من يمدهم بالمدرسين الصالحين الأكفاء؟
بل يمكنهم إقامة مدارس خاصة تجمع بين المنهجين: الإسلامي والحكومي، مع الاعتراف بها رسميا، إذا استوفت الشروط المطلوبة، وقد أصبح الآن للمسلمين في بلجيكا-التي اعترفت بالدين الإسلامي رسميا-مجلس خاص ينتخبونه ويشرف على كل مصالحهم في حدود القانون، كما أن بعض الدول الأوربية الأخرى قد اعترفت بالإسلام رسميا، مثل النمسا، وبعضها في الطريق إلى الاعتراف به، بسبب تزايد المسلمين في تلك البلدان وما يحتمل من قوة تأثيرهم في المجتمعات الأوربية… وقد اعترفت بريطانيا مؤخرا ببعض المدارس الإسلامية بع جهاد طويل بذله أهلها ، ومنهم الأخ يوسف إسلام وفقه الله .
الوسيلة الحادية عشرة: إمكان المسلمين استثمار أموالهم في شركات خاصة، ويكون لهم وزن اقتصادي وسياسي، ويمكنهم أن يحبسوا عقارات ومباني وأسواقا ينفق من أرباحها على العمل الإسلامي.
ومن أهم الوسائل لنشر الدعوة الإسلامية وتعليم الناس مبادئ الإسلام هذه الوسيلة العظيمة ( الإنترنت ) التي تصل إلى كل بيت حجر ومدر في نفس اللحظة التي يرسل الداعية أو المعلم رسالته .
وإن هذه الوسيلة وغيرهما لحجة أقامها الله على القادرين من المسلمين : علماء ومفكرين وأغنياء وحكاما ، وسيسألنا الله عنها إذا لم نستغلها لنشر دين الله .
كل هذه الأمور وغيرها متاحة بدرجات متفاوتة في الدول الأوربية، بعضها موجود فعلا، في حدود طاقة المسلمين.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

رغم مجاورته لبرجي مركز التجارة
مسجد مانهاتن يشهد زحاماً ملحوظاً أيام الجمعة   
 يقع مسجد مانهاتن في الطابق الثاني من مجموعة محلات تجارية بالقرب من سيتي هول ولا يبدو المسجد واضحاً لمن لا يعلم مسبقاً بوجوده حيث لا يوجد ما يشير إليه سوى لافتة صغيرة معلَّقة على جدران أحد المحلات التجارية بالأسفل.  
ولأن المسجد يقع قريباً جداً من مركز التجارة العالمي الذي انهار في أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001م فقد تقلص عدد مرتاديه نسبة لأن الكثير ممن كانوا يؤمونه فقدوا وظائفهم وبالتالي انتقلوا إلى مناطق أخرى، إلا أن المسجد لا زال يشهد حضوراً كبيراً في أيام الجمعة.  
ويقول أحد المداومين على الصلاة في المسجد إنهم عانوا كثيراً نتيجة لأحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر وأن الكثير من الأمريكيين يطرحون عليهم أسئلة متكررة عن الإسلام وأحياناً تكون هذه الأسئلة تهكمية وساخرة.  
غير أن المسؤول عن المسجد نعيم محمد يؤكد أن الأمريكيين يريدون أن يعرفوا المزيد عن الإسلام وأنهم يطرحون أسئلتهم بطريقة ودية وأنهم غير عدائيين.  
وبالرغم من تناقص عدد رواد المسجد بصورة كبيرة عقب أحداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر 2001م إلا أن المسجد يشهد زحاماً ملحوظاً خلال أيام الجمعة من كل أسبوع، حيث يؤمه أكثر من ألف مسلم، مما يضطر معه الكثيرون إلى الصلاة في الشوارع والطرقات المجاورة.  
ويؤكد نعيم محمد أنهم كإدارة للمسجد كانوا حريصين على تكوين علاقات طيبة مع جيران المسجد وأنهم ينطلقون في ذلك من تعاليم الإسلام الذي يوصي أتباعه بضرورة تكوين علاقات قوية مع جيرانهم.  
ويشير نعيم إلى أنهم واجهوا بعض الصعوبات خلال الفترة التي تلت هجمات سبتمبر مباشرة وأن الأمريكيين كانوا متأثرين بشدة بانهيار برجي مركز التجارة العالمي، ونتيجة لذلك فقد تعرض العديد من المسلمين إلى حوادث اعتداء لكن حدة هذه الاعتداءات انحسرت حالياً وتحول الغضب إلى رغبة عارمة في اكتشاف الإسلام.  
نيويورك تايمز

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في أوروبا والحياة في الغرب   
الكتاب: المسلمون في أوروبا
المؤلّف: يورغو نيلسن
الناشر: دار الساقي ومؤسّسة البابطين لندن ـ الكويت ٢٠٠٦  
صدر هذا الكتاب بالتعاون بين الدارين الكويتية واللندنية، وترجمه وليد شميط. والذي يعرف يورغن يعرف أنه باحث معروف في قضايا الإسلام في أوروبا، وعلاقات المجتمعات المسيحية بالمجتمعات وبالديانة الإسلامية. وله مشاركات في مؤتمرات عديدة في العالم العربي والشرق. 
الكتاب صدر أولاً بالإنكليزية سنة ١٩٩٢ تحت عنوان «المسلمون في أوروبا الغربية». من المقدّمة نكتشف أن المؤلّف يعرف جيّداً الفروق الكبيرة بين أوروبا الشرقية وأوروبا الغربية، لكنه يركّز دراسته على أوروبا الغربية التي يعرفها جيداً.  
ومع أن عدد المسلمين في أوروبا الشرقية لا يتجاوز كثيراً عددهم في أوروبا الغربية، إلا أن الفارق الأساسي، يكمن في أن المسلمين في أوروبا الغربية وصلوا إليها خصوصاً خلال القرن العشرين، بفعل هجرات مختلفة الأسباب بينها ما هو اقتصادي وما هو سياسي وما هو إنساني، هرباً من الاضطهاد والحروب، من خلال الكتاب نتوصّل إلى أن معظم المسلمين الموجودين في أوروبا الغربية ينتمون إلى النصف الثاني للقرن العشرين. ففي فرنسا على سبيل المثال، نجد أن عدد المسلمين فيها في ١٩٤٥ لم يكن يتجاوز مائة ألف، بينما ارتفع هذا العدد في نهاية القرن العشرين إلى حوالى خمسة ملايين مسلم، ثلثهم من الجزائر وثلثهم الآخر تقريباً من تونس والمغرب. وفي بريطانيا نجد أن عدد المسلمين في ١٩٥٠م لم يكن يتجاوز ٢٣ ألف مسلم، وقف في ١٩٧١م عند ٣٦٩ ألف مسلم وتخطى المليون في ١٩٨٤م، ووصل في نهاية القرن العشرين إلى حوالى مليونين ونصف. 
وهكذا، فإن المسلمين في أوروبا الغربية من الجماعات التي تكاثرت بسرعة كبيرة نتيجة الهجرة من الخارج، وحملت معها مشاكلها، وقد نجم عن هجرتها قضايا تتعلّق بالتكيّف والاندماج في المجتمعات الأوروبية المختلفة. 
ينقسم الكتاب إلى قسمين: خاص وعام. في القسم الأول يتناول تاريخ تجمّع المسلمين في كل دولة على حدة، ووضعهم القانوني وقضاياهم المختلفة (فرنسا، ألمانيا الغربية، المملكة المتحدة، هولندا، بلجيكا، إسكندنافيا، سويسرا، النمسا، إسبانيا والبرتغال). أما في القسم الثاني فيتوقّف المؤلّف عند بعض القضايا التي تشغل المسلمين في كل تلك الدول الأوروبية، مثل العائلة والقانون والثقافة والمنظّمات الإسلامية والأوروبية الإسلامية.. إلخ. 
وحتى في ما يتعلّق ببعض الدول التي تعتبر ضمن «أوروبا الغربية» يلاحظ أنها لم تكن كذلك، بسبب نوعية المسلمين فيها. فسويسرا على سبيل المثال تصنّف ضمن «أوروبا الغربية»، ولكن إذا دقّقنا أصول المسلمين فيها الذين يتجاوزون ٣٠٠ ألف مسلم الآن، لوجدنا أن معظمهم من البلقان، بل إن نصفهم من الألبان من كوسوفو ومكدونيا. ويقال الآن للتندر أن الألبانية أصبحت اللغة الرابعة في الاتحاد السويسري من حيث عدد الناطقين بها بعد الألمانية والفرنسية والإيطالية. 
بعض نقّاد الكتاب يرى أن ما ورد فيه يصوّر لدينا ثلاث دوائر مختلفة، تمثّل الإسلام والمسلمين في أوروبا. فهناك المسلمون المتجذّرون في أوروبا الشرقية، والمسلمون الوافدون في أوروبا الغربية، وهناك المسلمون الموجودون في دول الاتحاد الأوروبي الـ ٢٥ التي تجمع ما بين أوروبا الغربية وأوروبا الشرقية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب
 بين تناقضات الواقع وتحديات المستقبل   
المؤلف
التيجاني بولعوالي  
بيانات النشر
القاهرة: 
مركز الحضارة العربية 
(2006) 
الطبعة الأولى  
عدد الصفحات
197   
يبدو التيجاني بولعوالي مشغولاً في كتابه بأسئلة تطرح نفسها بقوة على مسلمي الغرب، خاصة أن هذه القضية قد دخلت حلبة الصراع الفكري والسياسي الدوليين، ولم تعد مجرد شأن محلي أو داخلي بين المهاجرين والدول التي قصدوها بحثاً عن ظروف أفضل للحياة. وبولعوالي، مغربي مهاجر إلى هولندا، متخصص في النقد الأدبي والدراسات الألسنية، وإلى جانب ذلك فقد تلقى دراسات دينية، ولديه اهتمام خاص بالقضية الأمازيجية. وهو ينطلق من تجربته الخاصة، ومن الحوار الممتد الذي تشهده هولندا بشأن المهاجرين المسلمين، ومن جدال وسجالات ونقاشات فكرية شارك فيها في أوساط الجالية الإسلامية، ليقدم في كتابه مجموعة من الأسئلة والأجوبة حول هذه القضية الخلافية. 
يرى الكاتب أن ثمة إشكالات عميقة تعتري واقع المسلمين في الغرب، وأنه يتوخى إثارة بعض جوانبها، وإماطة اللثام عن المسكوت عنه من قضايا المسلمين بالمهجر، ليكشف عن الوجه الحقيقي للإسلام أمة وتاريخاً وحضارة، وهو وجه يخالف مطلقاً ماعليه حال أغلب المسلمين الآن، أو ما تظهره وسائل الإعلام المختلفة من رؤى وتحاليل وآراء تسيء إلى الإسلام والمسلمين. ويحدث ذلك نتيجة جهل بعض وسائل الإعلام الغربية بحقيقة الإسلام، أو تجاهله لتلك الحقيقة باعتبار أنه منخرط في صراع حضاري محموم مع هذا الوافد عليه، الذي راح يتغلغل في الحياة اليومية الغربية مزاحماً ببريق ثقافته المتميزة ثقافة الآخر، ومصادماً بقيمه الخاصة عادات وتقاليد الآخر. 
والحالة التي يبدو عليها الإسلام في الغرب، كما يقول المؤلف، تقتضي التنقيب عن الأسباب الخفية والمعلنة التي تقف وراء ذلك. وهذا التنقيب يبدأ من نقد الذات الإسلامية والعربية التي لا تمثل نفسها خير تمثيل في الغرب، مما يصعد من النظرة المهينة والمحتقرة للمسلمين. وبعد هذا النقد يمكن التأسيس لحوار منفتح ومعقلن، بين مسلمي الغرب أنفسهم أولاً، ثم مع الآخر. وإذا لم نتمكن، حسب تعبير بولعوالي، من إقامة حوار صريح مع الذات والهوية، فإننا بالضرورة سوف نفشل في إقامته مع الآخر أياً كان. وآلية الحوار تمكننا، بشكل أو بآخر، من الكشف عن حقيقتنا الضائعة بين أنقاض الصراعات المتتالية التي ضيعت علينا فرص الدعوة العقلانية والممنهجة لإسلام معتدل ومتسامح. لقد أصبحنا بفعل هذه الصراعات أمام صورة لإسلام مهشم، لا يمثل من الإسلام الحقيقي الخالص إلا الطقوس والعبادات واللباس، أما ذلك الوجه الحضاري والعلمي والأخلاقي فلا نلمسه إلا عند أفراد منعزلين يحيون خارج أسوار المجتمع. 
يصف المؤلف شعور أغلب المسلمين في الغرب بأنهم بين خيارين أحلاهما مر: الاندماج أو الإحجام، اي إن عليهم الاختيار بين الانفتاح المشروط بشروط الغرب أو الانغلاق؛ فإما ثقافة الغرب التي تضمن لهم العيش الكريم أو قيم الإسلام التي تضمن لهم سخط الغرب وعدم رضاه. وتكاد مثل هذه الرؤية ذات البعدين الأبيض والأسود تهيمن على بنية التفكير لدي المسلمين الموجودين في الغرب. 
غير أن هناك فئة قليلة استطاعت أن تشكل رؤية ثالثة، تستوحي خطوط التماس الإيجابية التي تحجبها أحكام القيمة التي يكوِّنها كل طرف عن الآخر. ويمكن استناداً إلى تلك التماسات أو القواسم المشتركة التوصل إلى صياغة ثقافة مشتركة بين الطرفين؛ ثقافة مبنية على قيم إنسانية ينتفي فيها التعصب الديني أو الأيديولوجي، مسكونة بهموم الإنسان النفسية والاجتماعية والثقافية، وهي هموم تتخطى كل الحواجز الإثنية والعقائدية والأيديولوجية وغير ذلك. ولإرساء هذه الثقافة يمكن استيحاء كل ما تمت مراكمته من موروثات أخلاقية وحضارية، يستمدها المرء من الدين الذي يؤمن به، أو من المنظومة الاجتماعية والفكرية التي يندرج فيها. 
ولا يخفي الكاتب انزعاجه البالغ من انتشار مظاهرالتحلل الأخلاقي في الغرب، وخاصة الشذوذ الجنسي والاغتصاب المنظم والاستغلال الجنسي للأطفال، ويشير إلى أن بعض المصادر تؤكد أن ثمة جمعيات لها صلة بالسلطة تشجع على نشر ظاهرة اللواط بين أطفال المسلمين وشبابهم، وتقف وراء إشاعة مثل هذه الظواهر الشاذة ترسانة من الأجهزة المختلفة التي تستخدم شتى الآليات، إعلامية كانت أم تربوية. ولكن الوجه الآخر للمعادلة، وهو ما يجعلها صعبة، أن هذه البلاد ذاتها هي التي عاملت المهاجر المسلم بالمعروف، وقبلته بين ظهرانيها معززاً مكرماً، في حين أنه مرفوض في وطنه، وغير مسموح له بالاستقرار في إحدى الدول العربية أو الإسلامية الغنية، فهي تفتح أبوابها للأوروبيين والأمريكيين وتغلقها أمامه. 
إن السلوك المتردد للمسلم في الغرب، بين الإقبال على شتى جوانب الحضارة الغربية ذات الجانب المادي أو النفعي، والإحجام عن الحيثيات الأخلاقية والسلوكية السائدة في المنظومة الغربية، يدفع الغربي إلى اعتبار مثل هذا السلوك نفاقاً أو تناقضاً. لكن ما يراه الغرب ازدواجية أو تناقضاً ليس كذلك في حقيقته، إذ يعبر عن الرغبة في اكتساب نوع من المناعة ضد الجانب المرفوض من الحياة الغربية، لكن الغرب لم يتسن له بعد إدراك هذه الإشكالية التواصلية، التي قد تحدث نوعاً من القطيعة الثقافية والمعرفية بين الطرفين. لكن، إلى متى يظل المسلمون في الغرب متمسكين بحبل المناعة التي تتخذ كثيراً طابع الانزواء والتقوقع، فإذا أفرطوا فيها أصبحت تطرفاً وغلواً، وإذا فرطوا أصبحت انصهاراً وتحللاً؟ هذه هي الإشكالية التي يتعين مواجهتها. 
يسرد التجاني بولعوالي في كتابه كثيراً من المواقف والتجارب الشخصية، ويستعين بها على تأكيد أفكاره. ويشير المؤلف إلى أن كتابه يركز على النموذج الهولندي، على اعتبار أنه يعيش في هولندا، لكنه يؤكد أن أفكار الكتاب وإشكالياته لا تتعلق بهولندا وحدها، بقدر ما تتخذ منها منطلقاً نحو الأصقاع الاوروبية الأخرى، أو نموذجاً مصغراً يمكن أن ينطبق بشكل ما على باقي النماذج الغربية الأخرى، خصوصاً أن ثمة قواسم مشتركة كثيرة من بينها تاريخ الهجرة وأسبابها، وجنس المهاجرين، واعتقاداتهم، والاصطدام الكائن بين هوية المهاجرين والثقافة الغربية، وإخفاق سياسة الاندماج، وتدهور الاوضاع الاقتصادية. 
يحاول المؤلف تحديد "آليات وأساليب" تسهل تعايش المسلمين المهاجرين مع ثقافة البلد الذي يوجدون فيه، وتراعي نوعية العادات والتقاليد السائدة هناك. وأهم هذه الآليات تتمثل في تعلم لغة البلد الذي يستقرون فيه، حيث تسهل لهم أداء الواجبات المفروضة عليهم، واستيعاب قوانين الدولة. والواجبات لا ينبغي أن تُحتزل فيما يصدر عن المؤسسات الرسمية والحكومية، بقدر ما تتخطى ذلك إلى كل ما يربطهم من علاقات ومصالح بالآخرين، أفراداً كانوا أو مؤسسات، وبواسطتها أيضا يتيسر عليهم نيل حقوقهم. 
إن غياب مثل هذه الإمكانية- امتلاك اللغة- جعل أعداداً من مهاجري الجيل الأول والثاني يتخبطون طوال أكثر من نصف قرن، في سوء التواصل أو انعدامه مع مكونات المجتمع الذي يستقرون فيه، فحُكم عليهم بالتقوقع والانعزال في تكتلات صغيرة ينظر إليها الغربيون بعين الريبة والتخوف. 
وفي هذا النطاق يدعو الكاتب إلى إدراج آلية فقه الواقع، واعتماد فهم ديني لين بخصوص المسائل التي تعرقل تحقيق التعايش السلمي مع الآخر. وهذه مهمة علماء الأمة، فهم مدعوون إلى تطويع المقولات الفقهية التقليدية التي تنظر بالأبيض والأسود إلى العالم، وتقسمه إلى دارين لا ثالث لهما: دار الحرب ودار السلم. وهم بذلك يقدمون أكثر من 50 مليون مسلم يقيمون بالغرب كبش فداء للحيرة والتناقض والانفصام. 
ويدعو الكاتب كذلك إلى تأكيد نقاط التماس والالتقاء الكائنة بين ثقافة المسلمين الأصلية وثقافة الغرب، وهي نقاط لا تحصى، مع تأجيل أو تجاوز نقاط الخلاف والتوتر. ويبدأ ذلك من الأخذ بالمشترك الإنساني الذي يوفق بين سائر البشر. ولا جدال في أن كل مجموعة بشرية تنفرد بخصوصيات تميزها عن الأخرى، لكن مع ذلك الاختلاف الملموس يمكن التسليم بأن ثمة قواسم مشتركة من شأنها أن توحد بين البشر وإن تباعدت الملل والألسنة والثقافات. وهذه القواسم نابعة من طبيعة الإنسان البيولوجية وهيئته النفسية وتركيبته العقلية، حيث التماثل في بنية الجسم والشعور والتفكير من شأنه أن يجعل هذا الكائن الحي يحن إلى كل من تجمعه به هذه المكونات والسمات، وبذلك يقبل عفوياً أو منهجياً بناء جسر التعامل معه. 
ويؤكد المؤلف أهمية غرس فكرة أن الإسلام لا يعادي أحداً، بقدر ما يواجه الذي يبدأ الاعتداء. ومثل هذا الموقف لا يضع الإسلام في موقف المعادي، وإنما في موقف المدافع عن وجوده. هذه الفكرة ينبغي أن توضع نصب أعين مسلمي الغرب، الذين ينساقون كثيراً خلف بعض التفسيرات الخاطئة التي ترى في غير المسلمين أعداء تجب محاربتهم. ويتناسى هؤلاء أن مجتمع المدينة المنورة ليس إلا صورة لمجتمع متعدد الأعراق والثقافات والمعتقدات والألسنة وغير ذلك، وهذه الصورة لا تختلف إلا شكلياً عن التعدد الذي يطبع المجتمع الغربي المعاصر. ولا ينبغي أن تظل هذه الحقيقة مرهونة بفكر النخبة وتنظيراتها، وإنما يجب أن تُعمم على سائر الصعد، وبين مُختلف الشرائح الاجتماعية. 
وآخر التوصيات في أجندة المؤلف هي الاستمرار في الحملة التي بدأتها العديد من الجمعيات والمؤسسات لتحسين صورة الإسلام لدى الآخر. وإنجاحاً لهذا المشروع الهادف يعتقد المؤلف أن المسلمين في الغرب ملزمون بتحقيق عنصرين حيويين؛ أولهما البدء في تحسين هذه الصورة لدى المسلمين أنفسهم، وبالتحديد لدى أجيال الهجرة الأخيرة التي تفتقد الوعي الكافي بحقيقة عقيدتها وتاريخها وثقافتها، لأنها هي من سيتسلم في المستقبل القريب مشعل تمثيل الإسلام في الغرب. والعنصر الثاني هو تعميم هذه الحملة أفقياً، على سائر المستويات، كالبيت والمسجد والمدرسة والإدارة والحي والمدينة والدولة وغير ذلك، ورأسياً على سائر الصعد، اجتماعية كانت أو ثقافية أو سياسية أو تعليمية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

حوار مع الدكتور حافظ الكرمي
مدير مركز مايفير الاسلامي أو المركز القطري بلندن     
مركز مايفير الاسلامي أو المركز القطري كما يسمونه في لندن مركز دعوي ثقافي اجتماعي ، ويعد واحداً من أهم المراكز الاسلامية في بريطانيا ، لنشاطه المتميز في الدعوة ولموقعه المرموق ، فجنوبيه قصر بكنكهام والقصور الملكية البرطانية ، وغربيه الهايد بارك أشهر حدائق بريطانيا ....وقد حرصت على الالتقاء بمدير المركز الدكتور حافظ الكرمي ، وكان معه هذا الحوار الخصب ، الذي يطوف بالقارئ في قضايا بالغة الأهمية ، مثل مستقبل العمل الاسلامي في الغرب وواقع المسلمين هناك ، وقصة مركز مايفير ..وهذا هو نص الحوار : 
س : هل يمكنك أن تعطينا لمحة عامة عن الجالية الإسلامية في بريطانيا ؟
ج : ليس هناك إحصاء رسمي لعدد المسلمين في بريطانيا ، لعدم وجود خانة في قسيمة الإحصاء البريطاني خاصة بالدين ، ولكن التقديرات تشير إلى وجود ما بين 2 - 2.5 مليون مسلم في المملكة المتحدة ، ومعظم هؤلاء المسلمين يسكنون في مناطق لندن ، وبرمنجهام ، ومانشستر ، وغلاسكو ، والغالبية العظمى من المسلمين اليوم هم ممن ولدوا في بريطانيا، وهم من أصول هندية - باكستانية - بنغلادشية ، وهناك بعض الأعداد التي لا يستهان بها من المسلمين العرب تقدر بنصف مليون مسلم، بالإضافة إلى بعض المسلمين القبارصة والأتراك والإيرانيين والصوماليين ، وهناك زيادة ملحوظة في الفترة الأخيرة في أعداد المسلمين من أصول أوروبية وكاربيية .
   لقد كان أول تسجيل لحضور مسلمين إلى الجزر البريطانية في القرن السادس عشر ، ولكن وصول المسلين بشكل أساسي كان في القرن التاسع عشر عن طريق بعض البحارة المسلمين الذين استوطنوا المدن الساحلية في إنجلترا واسكتلندا ،كما كان هناك بعض الطلاب الذين جاؤابشكل مؤقت ثم استوطنوا في بريطانيا ،وبخاصة من رعايا المستعمرات التابعة للإمبراطورية البريطانية . 
س : مركز مايفير الإسلامي في أعرق وأرقى الأحياء في لندن ما هي قصة المركز ؟ ومتى تم الافتتاح ؟
  ج: يقع مركز ( مايفير ) الإسلامي التابع لجمعية الشيخ قاسم بن محمد آل ثاني الخيرية ومقرها في الدوحة / قطر في قلب العاصمة البريطانية لندن ، فتوجد غرب المركز على بعد بضع مئات من الأمتار حديقة الهايد بارك الشهيرة ، كما توجد على بعد مشابه في جنوبه حديقة الغرين بارك ،التي تشمل قصر باكنكهام والقصور الملكية البريطانية المشهورة ، أما إلى الشرق منه فيقع دوار الطرف الأغر والإكسفورد سيركس ، ويحيط بالمركز عدد كبير من المؤسسات والشركات والمرافق والسفارات التي يعمل فيها عرب ومسلمون ، بالإضافة إلى وجود جالية عربية وإسلامية كبيرة في هذه المنطقة ، فضلاً عن كون هذه المنطقة منطقة جذب سياحي لعدد كبير من المسلمين وبخاصة العرب منهم ، ومما يزيد من أهمية المكان عدم وجود مساجد ومراكز إسلامية في المكان ،اللهم إلا بعض المصليات الصغيرة التي يقوم أفراد الجالية بإقامتها على عجل ، وهي قاعات للصلاة وبخاصة في أيام الجُمَع وتكون عادةً مستأجره ، ولذلك فإن هذا المركز يلبي حاجة أعداد كبيرة من المسلمين تُقدر بالآلاف . 
    ومركز ( مايفير ) الإسلامي هو عمارة كبيرة مكونة من ستة طوابق ، تم شراؤه من قبل أهل الخير من دولة قطر ، ويشمل الطابق السفلي غرفة لصلاة النساء ، والمطبخ ، والمكتبة ، وأماكن الوضوء للرجال و للنساء ، أما الطابق الأرضي فيشمل مدخل المركز الرئيسي ، وقاعة كبيرة للصلاة اليومية ، ومكتب الإدارة ، ولوحات الإعلانات ، أما الطابق الأول فيشمل قاعة كبيرة وأخرى صغيرة للصلاة وكذلك المحراب والمنبر ( وهي القاعة الأساسية للصلاة يوم الجمعة )، كما يشمل الطابق الثاني قاعتين للصلاة وتستخدم أحدها مقراً لعقد الدورات العلمية المختلفة ، أما الطابق الثالث فيستخدم داراً لتحفيظ القرآن الكريم ، ويشتمل على قاعتين كبيرتين للصلاة وأخرى صغيرة ، أما الطابق الرابع فيشمل شقة سكنية لإمام المسجد .
   وتم افتتاح المركز للمصلين بتاريخ 13 / 7 / 1418 هـ الموافق 13 / 11/ 1997 وهو يقوم بخدمة الجالية المسلمة بشكل مستمر منذ ذلك التاريخ ويقدم خدماته الدينية والدعوية والثقافية والاجتماعية لعدد كبير من أبناء الجالية المسلمة في لندن ، و السياح العرب الذين يقصدون لندن في وقت الصيف لقضاء إجازاتهم في ربوعها .      
س : ما هي مهمات وأنشطة المركز الأساسية ؟ وهل هناك برامج وأنشطة تخص غير المسلمين؟
  ج تقوم المراكز الإسلامية في الغرب بمهمات كثيرة ومتنوعة ، وهي تختلف عن المساجد في بلاد المسلمين كثيراً ، إذ أن المساجد في بلاد المسلمين يساعدها عدد كبير من المؤسسات والمدارس والبرامج ، وثقافة المجتمع ، وعاداته ، في حماية الفرد وصقله ، بينما تُسمى المساجد هنا مراكز إسلاميِّة لأنها تُعتبر روح الجالية ، ومركزها الديني والاجتماعي والتعليمي ، فالمسلمون هنا يلجؤون إلى هذه المراكز لينهلوا منها زادهم الروحي ،وليتواصلوا معا وليربطوا أبناءهم بإسلامهم ولغتهم العربية وتراثهم الأصيل ، ومن هنا تجد هذه المراكز خلية نحلِ كبيرة يأتي إليها المسلم ليهرب من قسوة الغربة وعجمة اللسان والثقافة، ووحشة المادة، وليجد فيها راحته النفسية والروحية والثقافية ، وإدراكاً منًا لذلك قمنا بإقامة عدد كبير من البرامج الروحية والدينية والثقافية والتعليمية والاجتماعية على مدى الأعوام الثلاثة المنصرمة ليؤدي المركز رسالته والقيام بواجبه اتجاه المسلمين ، والقيام بواجب الدعوة إلى الله سبحانه وتعالى .ولذلك كان من المهمات التي تم إنجازها ما يلي : 
1 - توفير المكان والجو الملائمين ليؤدي فيهما المسلمون العبادات المختلفة وبخاصة الصلوات الخمس وصلاة الجُمع والتراويح والأعياد وغيرها . 
2 - الدعوة إلى الإسلام في أوساط الجالية الإسلامية في بريطانيا وتعميق صلة الجالية
دينها وتراثها وتاريخها . 
3 - الدعوة في أوساط غير المسلمين ، والإجابة عن تساؤلاتهم واستفساراتهم حول الإسلام والأحكام الإسلامية المختلفة .
العناية بأبناء المسلمين وتوفير المحضن الصالح لهم ، وتعليمهم اللغة العربية والقرآن الكريم وأخلاق وآداب الإسلام . 
5 - خدمة الجالية الإسلامية في حقل العمل الاجتماعي عن طريق تقديم النصح والمشورة في المشاكل الاجتماعية التي يواجهها المسلمون في المجتمع الذي يعيشون فيه . 
6 - القيام بأنشطة ثقافية مختلفة تهم الجالية الإسلامية في مجالات دينية وفكرية وحضارية. 
7 - توفير الكتب والمراجع الإسلامية باللغتين العربية والإنجليزية وتوزيعها مجاناً ، وإنشاء مكتبة عمومية إسلامية تحتوي على أمهات الكتب ليستفيد منها المهتمون والباحثون .
- مد جسور التعاون مع المراكز الإسلامية الأخرى لخدمة الجالية الإسلامية والمطالبة بحقوقها في المجتمع البريطاني .
- إقامة الدورات العلمية والشرعية المختلفة للراغبين في مجال اللغة العربية والعلوم الشرعية . 
10 - توفير جو إسلامي تآلفي بين أعضاء الجالية عن طرق عمل إفطارات جماعية       و استضافة الحفلات الإسلامية في الزواج أو العقيقة وما شابه. 
11 - العمل على خدمة المجتمع البريطاني بشكل عام . 
أما بالنسبة لغير المسلمين فقد قام المركز بتوزيع بعض النشرات والكتيبات والرسائل القصيرة على غير المسلمين للتعريف بالإسلام وأهدافه بطريقة ميسرة ، وقد دخل بعض غير المسلمين في الإسلام ، وان كان المركز في المرحلة الحالية يركز بشكل أساسي على أفراد الجالية العربية بشكل أساسي . 
س : المراكز الإسلامية منتشرة في الغرب وخاصة بريطانيا هل هناك تنسيق بينكم ؟ وما هي آلية التنسيق ؟ 
  ج يوجد في بريطانيا نحو ألف مركز إسلامي ومسجد ، وهناك أكثر من مؤسسة تجمع العمل الإسلامي وتنسق بينه في الغرب ، فهناك المجلس الإسلامي البريطاني ، الذي يضم في عضويته أكثر من 400 مؤسسة ومركز إسلامي وجمعية ، ويشكل مظلة للمراكز الإسلامية ، ويدافع عن حقوق الجالية أمام السلطات البريطانية أو المؤسسات الأخرى ، كما أن هناك مجلس المساجد على مستوى بريطانيا ، يقوم بعمل اجتماعات دورية للمسؤولين عن هذه المراكز والمساجد لتدارس شؤونها ومشاكلها ، أما على مستوى لندن فقد قام مؤخراً تنسيق بين أكبر ستة مراكز في المدينة -ومن ضمنها مركزنا- للقيام بنشاطات مختلفة وتنسيق الإعلان عن دخول شهر رمضان والأعياد ، وقمنا في الصيف الماضي بعقد مؤتمر ضخم ( عن الدعوة الإسلامية لغير المسلمين في بلاد الغرب ) حاضر فيها أكثر من خمسة عشر عالماً وداعية مسلم ، وحضره - على مدى يومين - أكثر من ألف مسلم في لندن ، وكان لها أثر طيب على الجالية في لندن ، ونأمل أن يتسع هذا التنسيق ليشمل كافة المراكز والمساجد في لندن والضواحي المحيطة بها . 
س : أيمكن أن تعرفنا بأهم المراكز في بريطانيا ؟
    ج هناك مراكز كثيرة في بريطانيا ولعل أهم هذه المراكز ( المركز الثقافي الإسلامي -مسجد ريجنت ) وهو أكبرها ، ودار الرعاية الإسلامية ، ومركز مسجد شرق لندن وهو مختص بالاخوة البنغلادشيين ، والمنتدى الإسلامي ، ومركزنا هذا ، ومركز التراث الثقافي الإسلامي - وهو أحدثها - كما أن هناك مركز المؤسسة الإسلامية التي تختص بنشر الكتب باللغات الأوروبية المختلفة وتقوم بحضانة المسلمين الجدد ، وغيرها الكثير .  
س : مع تعاظم الفتنة في الغرب : ما هي أهم الصعوبات التي تواجه المسلمين هناك؟ وخاصة في جانب التعليم ؟
 ج: هناك مجموعة كبيرة من الصعوبات تواجه المسلم في هذه البلاد يمكن تلخيصها في جملة نقاط : 
أولاها غرابة الثقافة واللغة ، فهناك فروق ثقافية كبيرة بين المسلمين والبلدان التي جاؤوا منها وهناك فروق لغوية ، ولهذا كان المسلمون بدايةً يشعرون بغربة شديدة ولكن مع الزمن وقدوم جيل جديد، وتكون قاعدة ثقافية إسلامية في المجتمع البريطاني ، بدأت معالم الغربة تنتهي شيئاً فشيئاً .
2-غرابة القيم والتقاليد : وبخاصة قيم الحرية للأبناء والبنات ، وهناك مفهوم مختلف عنه بين الإسلام والمجتمع البريطاني . 
3 - غربة المعيشة ومتطلبات الحياة .،و اللباس ، الطعام . 
4 - الجيل الجديد وغرابة اللسان والثقافة ، ولعل هذه المشكلة هي الأصعب والأخطر ، ففي المدارس البريطانية أكثر من نصف مليون طفل مسلم ، وبيئة التعليم وطريقته، والقيم التي يتعلمونها تختلف تماماً عن قيمنا وثقافتا وحضارتنا ، وليس هناك في بريطانيا إلا نحو ستين مدرسة إسلامية ،لا تستطيع إلا استيعاب أعداد قليلة جداً من أبناء المسلمين فضلا عن تكاليف هذه المدارس العالية جداً، والتي لا يستطيع دفع تكاليفها معظم أبناء الجالية ، ولذلك فإن مستقبل الجالية المسلمة في هذه البلاد يعتمد على قدرة الجالية على إيجاد محاضن إسلامية للنشء، وهذا هو التحدي الأكبر أمام الجالية في الفترة القادمة ، وإدراكا منا لأهمية هذا الأمر قمنا مع بداية افتتاح المركز بافتتاح مدرسة - دوام جزئي - تابعة للمركز منذ بداية السنة الدراسية - تشرين أول 1998 ، ، وقد تم استئجار مبنى مدرسة بريطانية لهذا الغرض ، حيث يدرس الطلاب اللغة العربية والقرآن الكريم ، والآداب والعبادات الإسلامية من عمر 5 - 13 سنة - وبلغ عدد الطلاب والطالبات المسجلات في المدرسة لهذا العام حوالي 210 طلاب ، يدرسون يوم السبت من الساعة 9,30 صباحاُ إلى الساعة 3,30 مساءً ، ويدرسون المنهج القطري في اللغة العربية والتربية الإسلامية والقرآن الكريم .ويقوم على تدريسهم مدرسون متخصصون - كما قمنا بعقد عدد من الدورات العلمية لتعليم وتحفيظ القرآن الكريم للكبار والصغار وعقد مسابقات فصلية وسنوية في ذلك . 
س : ما هو دور المسلمين في المجتمع البريطاني ؟ 
ج : دور المسلمين في المجتمع البريطاني دور كبير ، وهو يتطور بشكل كبير مما يبشر بمستقبل زاهر للإسلام في هذه البلاد ، وهذا الدور يظهر في عدة اتجاهات : 
1 - دور ثقافي فكري : فلا شك أن المسلمين يحتفظون بمخزون ثقافي وفكري كبير يمكن من خلال المساعدة في إثراء الفكر والثقافة البريطانية ، والآن بدأت تتشكل عند الجالية الإسلامية -وبخاصة من أبناء الجيل الجديد- ثقافة إسلامية بريطانية تناسب بيئة المجتمع وظروفه من غير أن تتخلى عن أسس وقواعد وثوابت حضارتنا وديننا . وكذلك تم أخيراً اعتماد تدريس الدين الإسلامي والثقافة الإسلامية في بعض المدارس البريطانية. وهذا يساعد في ايجاد آلية مشتركة بين الثقافتين ، وقيام الحكومة بدعم بعض المدارس الإسلامية . 
2- دور حضاري وقيمي واجتماعي : القيم الأخلاقية في الأديان واحدة. ولذلك يمكن للجالية الإسلامية أن تقوم بدور كبير في المحافظة على العائلة ، وتربية الأبناء تربية مستقيمة ، و احترام الكبار ، وصون الحقوق ، ومحاربة تفكك الأسرة ، والفواحش والمنكرات ، وقد تم تشكيل جمعيات مشركة بين المسلمين والمسيحيين لمحاربة المخدرات ، والإجهاض ، والحرية الجنسية وما شابه .وقد قامت هذه الجمعيات مؤخراً -وبشكل متكاتف- لمنع سن قانون يسمى قانون 28 ، والذي يقلل سن الإباحة الجنسية من سن 18 الى سن 16 ، وقد تعاون المسلمون مع الكنيسة لمنع سن القانون ، ونجحوا في ذلك والحمد لله . 
3- دور انساني خيري : بعض الجمعيات الإسلامية تقوم بمساعدة في بعض المحتاجين في داخل بريطانيا ، وتقدم باسم بريطانيا المساعدات في جميع أنحاء العالم 
4- دور سياسي مدني : فتم تشكيل الجمعيات والمؤسسات التي تهتم بالحالية الإسلامية في كافة المستويات ، جمعيات علمية ، اتحاد محامين ، اتحاد كتاب ، جمعيات طلابية ، كمرتكز تشكل لوبي لدعم متطلبات الجالية الإسلامية في بريطانيا مثل المجلس الإسلامي البريطاني . 
س : المسلمون تجاوبوا مع انتفاضة الأقصى في كل العالم : ماذا فعلتم في بريطانيا ، وما هو مظهر التجاوب ؟ 
    ج : لقد كان المسلمون في بريطانيا من أسرع المسلمين استجابة لانتفاضة الأقصى، حين تم اقتحام الأقصى في 28/9 / 2000 ، فتداعت الجالية في اليوم التالي مباشرة بعمل اعتصام أمام سفارة الكيان اليهودي ، ثم توالت المظاهرات والاعتصامات في المدن البريطانية كافة ، كان أضخمها مظاهرتين ضخمتين جرتا في لندن في الشهور الثلاث الأخيرة ، شارك في الأولى نحو 20 ألفاً وفي الثانية نحو عشرة آلاف ، كما قامت الجالية بإرسال عشرات الآلاف من الرسائل إلى أعضاء البرلمان ، ورئيس الحكومة .
وقامت الجالية بعدد من الاعتصامات أمام رئاسة الحكومة ، وسلمت رسائل احتجاج إلى رئيس الحكومة ، تطالبها بالوقوف الى جانب الشعب الفلسطيني، والاعتذار عن دور بريطانيا في إقامة دولة اليهود ، وكلك تم جمع مئات الآلاف من الجنيهات بعد اندلاع انتفاضة الأقصى ، وفي شهر رمضان للشهداء والأيتام والمستشفيات وما إلى ذلك ، كما لا ننسى أن لندن هي محطة الإعلام العالمي سواءً كان العربي منها أو الأجنبي ، وشارك أعضاء الجالية ببرامج عن الانتفاضة ومحاورات وندوات وما إلى ذلك . 
س : بعد هذه المسيرة الطويلة من عمر الدعوة الإسلامية في بريطانيا … هل آتت أكلها ؟؟؟ وكيف تقييمكم الأمر ؟
     ج : لا شك أن الدعوة الإسلامية في هذه البلاد قد بذلت جهوداً طيبة على كافة المستويات لتوطين الدعوة الإسلامية ، وإيجاد الأطر والوسائل للمحافظة على صبغة الجالية وتميزها ، ومحاولة إيجاد موطئ قدم هادئ للمسلمين في هذه البلاد ، ورغم ذلك فإن هناك صعوبات كبيرة تواجه المسلمين ذكرنا بعضاً منها. ولعل التحدى المستقبلي للمسلمين في هذه البلاد هي كيفية السعي ليكون الإسلام معترفاً به قانونياً في هذه البلاد ، ودفع الجالية للمطالبة بحقوقها المختلفة في كافة مؤسسات الدولة لحماية المسلمين من كل أولئك المتربصين بالإسلام ، وإيجاد محاضن للجيل القادم ، الذي نتوقع أن يحمل الدعوة الإسلامية إلى البلاد الأوروبية ، وخاصة أنهم ولدوا وتربوا في هذه البلاد، فهم يعرفون لغتها كأهلها وعاداتها ومداخل الناس وكيفية التأثير في المجتمع وما إلى ذلك . 
س : الدكتور حافظ الكرمي في سطور .
ج : اسمي حافظ أحمد موسى الكرمي من مواليد مدينة طولكرم في فلسطين المحتلة عام 1961 م ، درست في كلية الشريعة / في الجامعة الأردنية في عمّان لمرحلة البكالوريوس / بتخصص / أصول الدين سنة 1984 م ، ثم أكملت دراستي للماجستير في كلية الدراسات العليا في الجامعة نفسها وحصلت على الماجستير عام 1988م، وكانت أطروحتي بعنوان ( الإدارة في عصر الرسول صلّى الله عليه وسلم )  ، ثم تابعت دراستي للدكتوراه في جامعة وستمنستر في لندن وحصلت على الدكتوراه في الدراسات الإسلامية من الجامعة عام 1997 م ، ولي كتابان منشوران عن شهداء الانتفاضة الفلسطينية بعنوان ( الطيور الخُضر ) ، وأعمل حالياً مديراً لمركز مايفير الإسلامي ( القطري ) في لندن في المملكة المتحدة .
                      وآخر دعوانا أن الحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في بلجيكا    
بلجيكا مملكة تقع فى الشمال الغربى من أوروبا مساحتها (513ر30) كيلو متر مربع وعدد سكانها أكثر من عشرة ملايين نسمة.  
وينتمي معظم الشعب البلجيكي إلى فئة الفلمنكيين الذين يشكلون حوالي 55 بالمائة من سكان بلجيكا وهم من سلالة الفرانكيين وهي قبائل جرمانية احتلت ما يعرف ببلجيكا فى القرن الخامس الميلادي ويتكلمون اللغة الهولندية. 
 والوالون حوالي 30 بالمائة ، ويرجع نسبهم إلى قبائل السلتية التى عاشت فى المنطقة إبان الاجتياح الفرنكى، ويتكلمون اللغة الفرنسية. 
ويعيش فى بلجيكا حاليا زهاء نصف مليون مسلم حسب تقديرات المشرفين على المركز الاسلامي والثقافي في بلجيكا ، معظمهم من المنتمين إلى الجالية الوافدة من البلاد الإسلامية وتحديدا من المملكة المغربية وتركيا وألبانيا بشكل رئيسي ، إلى جانب مختلف الجنسيات الأخرى.  
ويعد المركز الإسلامي والثقافي في بلجيكا أحد أهم المراكز الإسلامية فى غرب أوروبا على الإطلاق وأحد المنارات المتقدمة للدين الاسلامى فى أوروبا.  
وقد أنشئ المركز عام 1936م فى مبنى صغير مستأجر فى أحد أحياء بروكسل المتواضعة.  
وفى عام 1967م قام الملك البلجيكى الراحل بودوان الأول بإهداء الملك فيصل -يرحمه الله- جزءا من متحف الآثار الدائم لمدينة بروكسل الذى يقع فى أحد أجمل مواقع العاصمة البلجيكية وعلى بعد أمتار معدودة من مقر المفوضية الأوروبية والمجلس الاوروبى، ليكون بعد ذلك مسجدا ومقرا للمركز الإسلامي الثقافي.  
واعترفت الحكومة البلجيكية إثر هذه المبادرة عام 1968م بالدين الاسلامى كدين رسمى فى البلاد، مما يعد سابقة فى تاريخ تعامل الحكومات والدول الأوروبية مع الحضور الإسلامى فى أوروبا.  
وصادقت الدولة البلجيكية عام 1975م بإدخال دروس التربية الاسلامية ضمن البرامج المدرسية لابناء الجالية مما زاد من ثقل ومسؤوليات المركز الاسلامى والثقافى فى بروكسل.  
وفى عام 1978م افتتح الملك خالد -يرحمه الله- المركز الإسلامى الجديد، الذى بدأت رابطة العالم الاسلامى بالإشراف عليه اعتبارا من عام 1982م.  
وشهدت بروكسل فى نطاق تطوير نشاطات المركز افتتاح أول معهد اسلامى أوروبى عام 1983م.  
وفى عام 1986م تم افتتاح أول مسجد فى مطار العاصمة البلجيكية تحت إشراف المركز الإسلامي.  
ويوجد فى بلجيكا زهاء ثلاثمائة مسجد وبيت للعبادة موزعة فى مختلف أنحاء البلاد.  
ويشهد الدين الإسلامى إقبالا متصاعدا لاعتناقه والدخول فيه من قبل أبناء الشعب البلجيكى وقطاعات واسعة من الأوروبيين المقيمين فى بلجيكا، حيث لا يمر يوم واحد ولله الحمد إلا ويسلم فيه عدد من أهل البلاد لينضموا الى أمة النبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم.  
بعد أحداث سبتمبر  
يقول عبد السلام العريبي من منظمة حقوق الإنسان الأوروبية ببروكسل والنشط في مجال حقوق الجاليات العربية: "إن المسلمين قبل أحداث سبتمبر كانوا يعيشون كأي أقليات دينية أخرى، تمارس عقائدها الدينية في حدود ما يسمح به الدستور من مساواة في الحقوق، باستثناء بعض التصرفات العنصرية التي كان يواجهها بعض الأفراد، والتي كانت في الغالب تصرفات فردية من عناصر يمينية متطرفة، تلك التي تعادي الأجانب بصفة عامة".
وقال العريبي إن أحداث سبتمبر تسببت في ردود فعل سلبية على الجاليات العربية مدفوعة بالدعاية الأمريكية الصهيونية بأن المسلمين وراء كل الأحداث الإرهابية، وهذا الجانب جعل الدول الأوروبية تتشدد في التعامل مع المسلمين وتضع أنشطة الجاليات تحت الرقابة، فتحظر ما تحظر منها، وتحجر على أموالها وتصادرها أو تجمدها، وفي هذا خسارة كبيرة للمسلمين في أوروبا، خاصة المنظمات التي لها توجهات خيرية في مساعدة وإنقاذ فقراء المسلمين في العالم والمنكوبين منهم.   
ويضيف قائلا:"وقد ساعدت الأحداث على محاصرة المسلمين في أرزاقهم ببلجيكا، فأصبح كثير من أصحاب العمل يرفضون تشغيل المسلمين، أو حتى تشغيل كل من يحمل اسما مسلما أو عربيا، الأمر الذي يمكن أن يؤدي إلى تراكمات سلبية بمرور السنوات ليحول المجتمع المسلم في بلجيكا إلى مجتمع أكثر فقرا، وفي هذا خطورة شديدة على المجتمع البلجيكي نفسه، ولا يختلف الأمر في بلجيكا عنه في بقية الدول الأوروبية أو الغربية عامة".
ويقول العريبي: إن هناك جانبا إيجابيا للهجمات تمثل في تسريع الحكومات الأوروبية بإعطاء المسلمين حقوقهم الدستورية كاملة، حتى لا يؤدي غياب هذه الحقوق إلى غضب وانفجار،يؤدي إلى أعمال عنف أو إرهاب، "حيث شهدنا ظهور أول مجلس إسلامي أوروبي عام في فرنسا، واتحاد لمجالس إسلامية عديدة. وهكذا كسب المسلمون ورقة مهمة ورابحة بتوحدهم وتجمعهم عبر هذه المجالس لإعلاء كلمة الإسلام وتقديمه بصورة صحيحة للغرب ". 
أما  كريم عبد الله وهو أستاذ في اللغة العربية وهو مسلم بلجيكي الأصل فيقول:
إن المسلمين كانوا يعيشون في سلام نسبي في بلجيكا وكل الدول الأوروبية باستثناء بعض الإرهاصات أو الاحتكاكات مع الشرطة هنا أو هناك من قبل بعض الشباب المسلم من أبناء الجيل الثاني، ولكن أحداث سبتمبر تسببت في الإطاحة بما كان يتمتع به المسلمون في بلجيكا من سلام اجتماعي، فقد صعدت الأحداث العداء ضد الإسلام والمسلمين، وجعلتهم في بؤرة اتهام دائم ومستمر من قبل السلطات، ومحل اشتباه ومصدر خوف من جهة الأوروبيين، فأصبح مشهد السيدة بغطاء الرأس يثير القلق والتوتر، ومشهد الرجل ذي اللحية يثير المخاوف من العنف والإرهاب.   
ويضيف قائلا : ولكن الأحداث في ذات الوقت أحدثت نوعا من اليقظة لدى المسلمين في العالم، فبدأوا تحركات إيجابية للتوحد والتجمع معا، ومد جسور الاتصالات فيما بينهم للتشاور في شؤونهم والتعاون على ما يواجههم من حصار أو اتهامات في الغرب، كما أفرزت الأحداث عملية تصفيات للعناصر المتطرفة التي تسيء للإسلام داخل المنظمات والمؤسسات الإسلامية، فتم نبذ هذه العناصر تلقائيا حتى في داخل المنظمات والمؤسسات الإسلامية نفسها، أو تم تحييد مسار هذه العناصر وتصحيح توجهاتها، وبذلك كسب المسلمون عملية إصلاحات داخلية في مؤسساتهم في بلجيكا بصورة ملحوظة، ولكن نتائج هذه الإصلاحات لن تظهر الآن، بل ستتضح بجلاء بعد أن تنتهي هذه الموجة العالية من العداء للإسلام والمسلمين وتهدأ، وأنا أعتبرها موجة أو صرعة عداء ستهدأ بالفعل وتعود إلى معدلها الطبيعي، لأن العداء للإسلام قائم في كل زمان ومكان كما يذكر القرآن الكريم.
ويعبر كريم عبد الله عن أسفه للمؤسسات الإسلامية التي تمت محاصرتها في البلدان الأوروبية والتي أغلقت وصودرت أنشطتها، ويقول للأسف إن المساجد والمؤسسات الإسلامية والمدارس الإسلامية أضيرت ضررا نوعيا من نتائج هذه الأحداث، وقد يمر وقت ليس بالقصير قبل أن تتمكن هذه المؤسسات من معاودة نشاطها أو إقناع السلطات الأوروبية بأهدافها الإنسانية النبيلة، وأنها لا تعمل من أجل العنف والإرهاب .   
عن وكالة الأنباء الإسلامية و جريدة الوطن السعودية

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتاب المسلمون في أمريكا     
اشترك في إعداد هذا الكتاب الهام ثلاثة كتاب هم: ـ د.محمد حسان حتحوت.ـ د. إكرام لمعي.ـ د. صفي الدين حامد.وقد صدر كتاب [الإسلام في أمريكا] عن دار الشروق عام 2003 وهو يتناول بوجه خاص ظاهرة الانتشار الإسلامي في أمريكا ومستقبلها بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر.وفي القسم الخاص بالدكتور حسان حتحوت يذكر مراحل تطور الوجود الإسلامي من خلال المسلمين السود الذين تم تهجيرهم إلى أمريكا، وكيف عمل المستعمرون البيض على قطع جذورهم بالإسلام الأمر الذي أدى إلى انتشار الخرافة بينهم.وتكون جماعات سود متطرفة فكريًا تتخذ الإسلام شعارًا لها وترى أن الشيطان هو الرجل الأبيض وقد تبلور ذلك بوجه خاص في جماعة [أمة الإسلام] على يد إليجا محمد في الثلث الأول من القرن الماضي والذي مات عام 1975 وخلفه اثنان وهما ابنه [وريث الدين محمد] والذي استقل بجماعة خاصة به على المذهب السني، ولويس فرخان زوج بنت إليجا وقد مضى على نهج أستاذه وإن كانت دعوته تلاحظ تطورًا إلى حد كبير للاقتراب من المذهب السني.ثم يذكر الدكتور حتحوت الموجة المعاصرة للمهاجرين المسلمين التي نشطت في الخمسينات والستينات وما بعدهما ويصفها الدكتور حتحوت بالملامح التالية:1] أنها موجة عقائدية بنسبة كبيرة فكثير من أفرادها يعملون في الحقل الإسلامي في السابق فلما ضايقتهم بلادهم هاجروا وهم يحملون عقيدتهم معهم ويعملون لها.2] أنها عالية التعليم ومن بينهم من يشتغلون في أماكن حساسة في الجامعات ومراكز البحث العلمي كما أن منهم أقطابًا في الصناعة والتجارة.3] أنها ليست أجنبية في أعين الناس وإلا اعتبرنا أن كل من في أمريكا أجانب فيما عدا الهنود الحمر.4] أن تعددية أمريكا خففت حدة التعصبات الدينية.5] أنها واعية بالتحديات التي أمامها وتتناولها بالعقل والتخطيط.6] أن عددها ليس ضئيلاً وأن هذا العدد يزيد باختيار مزيد من الناس الدخول في الإسلام.أما الدكتور/ إكرام لمعي، فيركز بوجه خاص على دور المثقفين الأمريكيين في اتخاذ الموقف من الإسلام ويقسم هؤلاء إلى فريقين فريق يدعو إلى الصدام مع الإسلام وفريق يدعو إلى الحوار معه.وما يوصي به الفريق الأول [فريق الدعوة إلى الصدام]!1ـ الدعوة لاستيقاظ الغرب لكي يدرك الخطر الذي يهددهم من الإسلام والمسلمين.2ـ إن الإسلام سوف يغزو أمريكا من خلال المهاجرين المسلمين والزوار، لذلك هم يدعون الحكومة الأمريكية لمنع المزيد من هجرة المسلمين إلى أمريكا، ووضع المسلمين الموجودين في أمريكا تحت المراقبة على أنهم متطرفون.3ـ أن تقوم الولايات المتحدة بتحرك استراتيجي ـ كما حدث ضد الاتحاد السوفيتي ـ لإجهاض الدعوة الإسلامية لمواجهة الغرب.5ـ عدم الضغط على الحكومات العربية والإسلامية لتبني حقوق الإنسان والديمقراطية لأن ذلك سوف يؤدي إلى صعود الإسلاميين من خلال الانتخابات.أما الفريق الآخر [فريق الحوار] فإنه يرى أن الميديا الإعلامية الغربية تركز على حركة المتطرفين من الإسلاميين وأن هذا التطرف نتج عن ظروف سياسية واقتصادية ولها جذور محلية وأن هناك مبالغة شديدة في القول بأن المسلمين والعرب ضد الحضارة الغربية وتوصيات هؤلاء هي:1ـ أنه لا خطر على الغرب من الإسلام والمسلمين.2ـ أن الإسلاميين اليوم يعتبرون تحديًا وليس رعبًا على الغرب، بل أيضًا وجود الأصوليين يعتبر فرصة وليس تحديًا فهي فرصة لإعادة تشكيل الفكر من خلال الحوار.3ـ على الحكومة الأمريكية أن تقبل الاختلاف بين الغرب المسيحي والإسلام وتتعامل معه بشكل ديمقراطي ليتعاونا معًا لأجل الإنسانية في المستقبل.4ـ إن وصول الإسلاميين إلى الحكم لا يعتبر مشكلة لأنهم سوف يتعاملون مع السياسة الدولية بصورة أفضل كمسئولين وهو ما حدث في إيران بعد فترة من الوقت، وسوف يتعاملون مع شعوبهم بصورة أفضل إذ هم يعيشون في عصر العولمة الذي سقطت فيه المسافات بين الدول.5ـ يجب التفريق بين الإسلاميين الذين يمكن التفاهم معهم وبين النشيطين الذين لا يقبلون أي نوع من التفاهم.6ـ أهمية التعاون مع الحكومات الإسلامية الصديقة وغير الصديقة وتأييد الديمقراطيات الحقيقية.7ـ علينا النظر إلى الحضارة الإسلامية كإضافة مهمة للإنسان بوجه عام وأن نقدر أن المسلمين ينظرون خلفهم إلى حضارتهم باعتزاز.ويرى الدكتور القس إكرام لمعي أنه يجب أن يكون هناك ثلاثة مستويات من الحوار بين الإسلام وأمريكا.الأول: هو الحوار الصامت بمعنى الاطلاع على حضارة الآخر ورؤية كيف يعيش وما هي القيم التي يتمناها في حياته اليومية من خلال الأفلام والمسلسلات والنشرات الإخبارية، في الوقت الذي نقدم فيه أنفسنا من خلال الأعمال الأدبية والفنية والسياسية.والثاني: هو حوار التعامل المباشر من خلال البعثات التعليمية المتبادلة وتبادل السياحة والمعارض والتجارة.الثالث: هو إقامة حوار فعال للفهم والتفهم بين الشرق والغرب ومن خلاله تصحيح المفاهيم الدينية والحضارية والثقافية يحث يتم الحديث عن الفارق بين الإسلام والإرهاب والمسيحية الغربية والإباحية وعلاقة الدين بالحضارة ودور الدين في الحضارة.أما الدكتور صفي الدين حامد، فيرى أن ظاهرة الانتشار الإسلامي في أمريكا قد استفادت من كتابات الأعداء من أمثال الصهيوني برنارد لوسي أو ستيف أميرسون وحتى سلمان رشدي نفسه لأنهم سلطوا الأضواء على الدين الجديد الذي لم يكن الشعب الأمريكي يهتم به، ولاشك أن هذا الاهتمام قد تزايد إلى حدود لم يسبق لها مثيل بعد الهجمات الإرهابية المشهورة صبيحة 11 سبتمبر فقد زاد الطلب على المحاضرات التي تشرح الإسلام وعلى عقد حوارات بين الإسلام وشتى طوائف الكنائس المسيحية بل أصبحت المفردات والعبادات والأركان الإسلامية جزءًا من الثقافة العامة تتبارى برامج الإذاعة والتليفزيون بل والصحف والمجلات في تغطيتها وإجراء المناقشات الجماهيرية عنها.ويلخص الدكتور/ صفي الدين حامد التحديات التي تواجهها الحركة الإسلامية في الولايات المتحدة في التالي:ـ عجز بعض المجموعات الإسلامية عن إقامة علاقات مودة مع مختلف عناصر المجتمع الأمريكي.ـ التردد في الاجتهاد بين علماء المهجر مما أدى إلى تعليق أكثر القضايا الفكرية والاجتماعية.ـ الخلل في ترتيب أولويات العمل الإسلامي، مما أدى إلى حصر الدعوة وتقييد انطلاقها وتبديد الجهود في أمور ثانوية.ـ التشتت الغريب والشرذمة الحادة بين المجموعات المختلفة.ـ غياب مشاركة النساء بطريقة ملموسة في أنشطة الحركة.ـ تعثر الكثير من المنظمات في تطوير وتنفيذ انتخابات تعكس مفهوم الشورى.ـ اتساع الفجوة الفكرية بين الحضارات المختلفة [الأمريكيين والمهاجرين].ويوجه الدكتور صفي الدين كلمة أخيرة عن أحداث سبتمبر يذهب فيها إلى أنه على المسلمين في الولايات المتحدة أن يعوا الواقع المؤلم للعالم الإسلامي اليوم ـ ويعملوا على مواجهته والاعتراف بأنه لا جدوى أو أمل في الاعتماد على عون حقيقي من هذا الاتجاه والمطلوب الآن هو تعبئة الجهود الذاتية للمسلمين في أمريكا حيث أن الدول الإسلامية كلها في مأزق فكري وسياسي واقتصادي ولا يرجى أن تأتي الحلول أو الأفكار المستقبلية من هذا الجانب.  
ناصح للحوار الهاديء

----------


## أبو عبد الله

التنوير في مواجهة التكفير             
بقلم د. محمد الحبش   
تعودت أن أكتب في مواجهة التعصب والتزمت والتكفير في إطار تجربتي التي عانيت فيها الكثيشر من المتعصبين وهي تجربة يعانيها كل من يتولى الحديث في شأن التجديد, ويجرؤ على المساس بهياكل الوهم التي يسهر على حراستها سدنة وكهنة محترفون, لا يتورعون عن ارتكاب أي قهر للحفاظ على نمط ظلمهم الجاثم على رقاب العباد والبلاد. 
ولكن الأذهان عادة ما تنصرف عند ذكر التعصب إلى البيئات الجاهلة والمتخلفة النازحة عن المدنية والغارقة في غياهب الجهل, فالتعصب هو نتاج الجهل والتخلف, ولكنني اليوم سأجهد أن أحملك على رؤية الجانب الآخر من التعصب وهو جانب يستنبت في مراكز النشاط الحضاري في العالم, إلى جوار ناطحات السحاب وحاملات الطائرات والبوارج المدمرة التي تقودها أمريكا لنشر ديمقراطيتها في العالم, ومنح فرصة الهيمنة والإفساد للعالم الغربي.‏  
هناك سبب آخر للتعصب لا يرتبط بالجهل, بل يرتبط بالغرور واحتقار الآخرين في ثقافتهم ومقدساتهم, والإمعان في تدنيس كل مقدس بإصرار وعمد, وهو ما سينتج بالتالي روحاً مدمرة مفسدة تعزز روح الكراهية بين الإنسان والإنسان.‏  
التعصب الذي يجوز التحدث عنه أمريكياً هو ذلك الذي يستنبت في تورا بورا ووزيرستان ودارفور والفلوجة وبعقوبة, ولكن العالم لا يدرك أن أشد مظاهر التعصب قتامة وظلامة هي أشكال تنمو في قاعات باذخة مترفة, وتسلط عليها الأضواء وتزدحم فيها عدسات الكاميرات التي تتناحر في إبداء لوغوتها, فحين يطل رجل البيت الأبيض المكلل هذه الأيام بالمظالم والهزائم ببزته الأنيقة وكرافتته الحمراء الفاقعة ليتحدث بكل شراسة عن وجوب مجابهة الفاشست الإسلامي, فإن هذا الشكل من التعصب والتكفير وإلغاء الآخر يتجاوز بمراحل طويلة ذلك التعصب التقليدي, خاصة أن التعصب هذه المرة يأتيك مصدقاً بقرارات من مجلس الأمن, ومباركاً من حلف الناتو, ومنمقاً بتكشيرات عريضة من الوجوه الكالحة الضالعة في الحرب على الإرهاب, ومؤيداً بقرارات من مجلسي الكونغرس الأمريكيين اللذين يرفدان خطاب المقت هذا بمليارات الدولارات التي يتحملها دافع الضرائب الأمريكي من اجل إرضاء هذا الغرور العابث الذي يقدم نسخة من التعصب الذي لا يتوقف عند حدود القذف بالكفر والفسق للمخالف, بل يقذف على رؤوس المخالفين ومدارسهم ومنازلهم وأسواقهم حمم الموت العنقودية والفوسفورية والمشبعة باليورانيوم وذلك تحت عنوان سافر كافر وهو نشر الديمقراطية والقضاء على الإرهاب!!‏  
بالتأكيد يجب أن لا نتردد للحظة في مواجهة تيارات التكفير التي تعصف بالمجتمع الإسلامي وتتسبب بإراقة الدماء وقتل الأبرياء, ومع أن كثيراً من صيغ التكفير تتحول إلى إراقة دم ولكن معظم حالات التكفير تنتهي عند حدود توعد الآخر بنار جهنم دون أن يكون لهذا السلوك آليات حقيقية تتسبب مباشرة في إراقة الدماء, ولولا الاحتلال بالطبع لظلت هذه اللعنات التكفيرية مجرد خطاب كراهية مقيت, ليس لديه فرصة التعبير عن الشر الكامن فيه إلا بالكلام والشتائم.‏  
ولكن أليس هذا السلوك الأمريكي وما يدور في فلكه أليس هذا لوناً أشد قتامة من هذا التكفير التقليدي الذي ينتهي في معظمه عند حدود توعد الآخر بنار جهنم?? أليس قرار أمريكا باجتياح الفلوجة وبعقوبة وتلعفر, ودعم إسرائيل في اجتياحها لغزة وجنين وجنوب لبنان وشن قصف جوي مباشر على مدرسة دينية يدرس فيها نحو ثمانين طالباً في باكستان وقتلهم جميعاً عن بكرة أبيهم أليس هذا السلوك التكفيري الإقصائي أشد بشاعة وقتامة من أي تكفير تقليدي آخر?‏  
ولكن الكيد الأمريكي الرسمي ليس أقل بؤساً من بعض السابحين في الهوى الأمريكي من أصحاب الجلد العربي والأسماء العربية, الذين فقدوا كل ارتباط بتاريخهم وأرضهم, وراحوا ينتظرون من السيد الأمريكي كعكة الإحسان, وهم الذين قال فيهم إقبال:‏  
كل من أنكر ذاتيته فهو أولى الناس طراً بالفناء‏  
لن يرى في الدهر قوميته كل من قلد عيش الغرباء‏  
قبل أسابيع على سبيل المثال قدمت قناة الجزيرة للشارع العربي الكاتبة الأمريكية من أصل سوري وفاء سلطان, وهي كاتبة سورية معادية للإسلام تقيم في أمريكا, وتختصر رسالتها في استفزاز كل مسلمي الأرض, واحتقار كل مقدس, وقبل شهور ألقت كلمة في أحد النوادي الأمريكية قالت فيها: إن الرئيس بوش يمارس نفاقاً ضد القيم العلمانية ويسيء إلى القيم العلمانية الصريحة والجريئة فنحن هنا في أمريكا منذ أربعين عاماً - والكلام لوفاء سلطان - ننشر الوعي بين الأمريكيين حول خطورة الإسلام على الحضارة الإنسانية!! لقد شرحنا الكثير عن الإسلام في حقيقته كرسالة تدعو إلى الإرهاب وقتل الآخرين وإبادتهم, وقمنا بواجبنا في نشر الإسلاموفوبيا في الغرب, ولكن الرئيس بوش وقف أمام وسائل الإعلام ليقول للعالم إن الإسلام رسالة حب وتسامح ولكن الإرهابيين يشوهونه!! وبغضب قالت وفاء سلطان: كيف يسوغ هذا ونحن نعلم أن الإسلام في حقيقته دعوة للعنف والإرهاب والقتل!!.‏  
وقالت بغضب: كيف يقال إننا نشوه الإسلام, بل يجب القول إن الإسلام هو الذي شوهنا!!‏  
وفاء سطان نموذج للشخصيات التي تحظى باحتضان السياسيين الأمريكيين من أجل استدعاء الديمقراطية إلى الشرق الأوسط!!‏  
كيف يمكن لاتجاه كهذا أن يحظى بأي احترام في الوطن?‏  
وبين الحين والآخر يمكنك أن تقرأ اسم وفاء سلطان بين عدد من الأسماء العربية الراغبة في تصدير الديمقراطية إلى الشرق الأوسط, بالوسائل الأمريكية المجنونة, ولم تكن آخر صرعاتها إعلانها الوقح عن نيتها زيارة إسرائيل لتأييدها في جهادها ضد التعصب الإسلامي, وهو من وجهة نظرها شأن كل فلسطيني يجرؤ أن يقول إن لديه وطناً أو أرضاً أو بستاناً أو عصفوراً أو حلماً في فلسطين!!.‏  
في حين يتولى زميلها الآخر الحديث عن اللات والعزى ومناة الثالثة الأخرى حيث يتحدث في أطلال هذه الأوثان عن الديمقراطية العربية الضائعة التي كانت تزدهر في ظل الأصنام التي تعيش متجاورة متحابة بشكل (ديمقراطي) قبل أن يأتي النبي محمد ب(صنمه) الجديد, ويكسر الأصنام جميعاً ويجبر الناس على عبادة الصنم الجديد الذي اختار له محمد اسماً خاصاً , هو الله!! , تعالى الله عن ذلك علواً كبيراً, ثم يقرر بأبلغ ما يتصوره الإنسان من الاستفزاز وحقد بأن كل ما تعانيه المنطقة من الدماء هو نتيجة مباشرة للقمع والإرهاب الفكري الذي مارسه محمد ضد الحريات في جزيرة العرب!!.‏  
وتمضي (الدكتورة) وفاء سلطان في توجهها الصارم ضد الإسلام فتقول: لدي الآن مليار وثلاثمائة مليون مريض وهم سكان العالم الإسلامي, تحكمهم أوهام القرآن والتراث, وعلي أن أقوم بمداواتهم وشفائهم من الجينات الإسلامية المتوضعة في تكوينهم الثقافي, وهي (مكثورة الخير) إذ لم تقل لدي مليار وثلاثمائة مجنون, لأنه إذا جن ربعك ما عاد ينفعك عقلك.‏  
يحكى أن فتى أبله ركب سيارة أبيه وانطلق بها, وبعد قليل سمع الأب خبراً مفاده أن سائقاً طائشاً مختل العقل يسوق سيارته عكس اتجاه السير وهو مقدم حتماً على ارتكاب حادث مروع!! فوراً اتصل الأب بولده على الهاتف النقال ليفهم ما يجري, قال الولد: هو مش بس واحد مجنون يا بابا, هو كل الشارع مجانين, ما فيش غيري في السكة الصح!!!‏

----------


## أبو عبد الله

لمـاذا تـقـدمـوا؟! ، ولماذا تأخرنا ؟ !!..    
لماذا الغرب متقدم في العلوم الدنيوية، والصناعات، والقوة الحربية، والنظام؟..  
ولماذا نحن المسلمون متأخرين في كل ذلك ؟!!!!!…  
المسلمون كانوا أسبق من الغرب في التقدم، فحضارتهم العلمية سبقت بقرون عدة، أما الغرب فلم ينهض ويتقدم إلا منذ ثلاثة قرون، فما الذي كان ليتقدم المتخلف، ويتأخر المتقدم؟!!..  
وفي الوقت الذي بدأ في الغرب بالنهوض، كانت الحضارة الإسلامية في خفوت، وبسرعة هائلة تقدموا، وبمثلها تأخرنا… فما السبب في ذلك؟!..   
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
عاشت أوربا ظلاما قرونا متطاولة، اعتنقت خلالها النصرانية المحرفة ودانت بها شعوبها، ولما كان دينها محرفا لم ينفعها بشيء، فلم تفد منه في محو التخلف عن نفسها، بل زادها جهلا وظلاما، حيث منعت من التفكير إلا من خلال الكنيسة، وضمن الحدود التي ترسمها، وخضعت للقسس والبابوات خضوعا مطلقا، في نشاطها الفكري، فبقيت كما هي لم تتقدم خطوة إلى الأمام..  
ثم طرأ عليها حدث مهم، كان نقطة تحول في تاريخ أوربا، وبداية لمرحلة جديدة، مختلفة كلية عن مراحلها السابقة، كان ذلك سقوط الإمبراطوية الرومانية في المشرق، تحديدا بلاد الشام، على يد الصحابة رضوان الله عليهم، ثم بعد ذلك توسع الفتح الإسلامي في بلاد الروم، حتى تم فتح القسطنطينية عاصمة الكنيسة الشرقية الأرثوذكسية، في القرن التاسع.  
هذا التحدي الجديد الذي صار يهدد عروش الملوك والبابوات في أوربا كان حافزا لإعلان الجهاد المقدس ضد المسلمين، فبدأت الحروب الصليبية، و من خلال الحروب والفتوحات احتك نصارى أوربا بالمسلمين..  
وقع الاحتكاك: 
بين أمة لا تعرف الغلو ولا التبعية المطلقة، وتؤمن بأهمية العقل والتفكير الصحيح، وتنزل الإنسان منزلته اللائقة، فلا تهدر كرامته في بدنه أو عقله، باسم الدين، أو الخضوع للسيد أو الملك أو القسيس..  
وبين أمة لا تعرف شيئا من ذلك، ولم تفكر يوما أن لها حقوقا، هضمت ومحيت من كتب القانون وشريعة البابوات..  
كان ذلك الاحتكاك سببا مهما في استفاقة نصارى أوربا، وشعورهم بمهانة إنسانيتهم على يد الملوك والبابوات، فكانت تلك نقطة البداية لاشتعال نار التمرد على السيطرة الجائرة ضد عقل الإنسان..  
عمق هذا الفهم الجديد تتلمذ كثير من الأوربيين على يد علماء المسلمين، في جامعات الأندلس وصقلية والشام، في شتى العلوم الدنيوية، وإدراكهم مدى التحرر العقلي الذي ينعم به المسلمون في غير ما يضر.. بخلاف شعوب أوربا..   
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
ولهذه العوامل بدأ العقل الأوربي مستحسنا طريقة عمل العقل الإسلامي، معجبا بتحرره من التبعية والخضوع الجبري بغير حق، والاستحسان والإعجاب باب التقليد والمحاكاة، وهذا ما كان:  
فقد نشط العقل الأوربي في التفكير، خارج الحدود المرسومة له بأمر الكنيسة، فاصطدم بها، وناله العقاب الرادع، فقد قتلت الكنيسة وحرقت كل من يسول له عقله أن يفكر بأمر يخالف ما قررته فجعلته حقيقة لا تقبل الجدل، وكحال كل الثورات، فإن الثورة العقلية أخضعت وقطعت في أول أمرها، لكنها في نهاية الأمر انتصرت، فسقطت أمامها كل عائق كان يعوقها، سقطت عروش البابوات والملوك، وسقط معها الدين النصراني المحرف، فانطلق العقل الأوربي، متحررا، بلا قيود..  
إذن، لم يتقدم الغرب إلا بعد أن نجح في التخلص من معوق الفكر (= الكنيسة)، وكان احتكاكهم بالمسلمين دافعا لمثل هذه الثورة، تعلموا فيه إنسانية الإنسان، وزرع فيهم الأمل لاسترداد تلك الإنسانية، التي فقدوها مع حكم الإقطاع والكنيسة.  
وعقلاء الغرب ومفكروه يشهدون بفضل المسلمين على أوربا في النهضة الحديثة، تقول الألمانية "زيغريد هونكه" في كتابها "شمس العرب تسطع على الغرب":  
"إن هذا الكتاب يرغب أن يفي العرب دينا استحق منذ زمن بعيد".. ص14   
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
وإذا كان من أهم أسباب تقدم الغرب هو التخلص من الدين المحرف وإزاحته من طريق التفكير، فإنه على العكس من ذلك، قد كان من أهم أسباب تأخر المسلمين هو ضعفهم في أخذهم دينهم بقوة، كما أمر الله تعالى: {خذوا ما آتيناكم بقوة واذكروا ما فيه لعلكم تتقون}..  
فقد تراخت قبضتهم على الدين، فكثر فيهم البدع، والخرافات، والتواكل والتقصير وترك العمل، والحرص على الدنيا..  
إن الدين المنزل الحق المحفوظ من التبديل لا يمكن أن يعوق البشرية عن مصالحها، من تفكير صحيح، وإنتاج مفيد، إنما الذي يعوق الدين المحرف، وهذا فرق ما بين الإسلام والنصرانية، في هذه القضية..  
لما كان المسلمون يقبضون على دينهم تقدموا، فلما تركوه تخلفوا، ولما كان النصارى يتبعون دينا محرفا تخلفوا، فلما تركوه تقدموا..  
واليوم المسلمون في رجوع إلى نقاء الدين وصفائه، لكنهم يجدون عوائق جمة أمام استرداد الأمجاد ومنافسة حضارة الغرب، فهم وإن طبقوا الإسلام على وجه مقبول إلى حد ما، إلا أنهم لم يستطيعوا التخلص من سلبيات لصقت بهم، وللغرب دور في ذلك، فحالهم كحال الجاني التائب المسجون، لايجد طريقا للخروج، ليستعيد نشاطه ويصلح ما مضى، فحبسه مؤبد..  
الغرب القوة الأولى في الأرض اليوم حكم على الأمة الإسلامية بالسجن المؤبد في التخلف والتبعية المطلقة في كل شيء، فهو يخطط لقمع كل حركة استرداد لتراث الأمة وحضارتها، ويئد كل عمل للارتقاء والتقدم، ويستعمل لأجل ذلك وسائل كثيرة..  
فمن أساسيات مراكز القرار في الغرب اليوم، العمل على ضمان تفوق الغرب الدائم المطلق، في كل الميادين الحيوية، مهما كلف ذلك من ثمن، ولو كان الثمن الإفساد والإفقار، بل ولو كان الثمن إزهاق الأرواح وسفك الدماء بغير حق، يستوي في ذلك الأطفال والشيوخ والنساء والضعفاء.  
نعم إن المسلمين يتحملون جزءا كبيرا من سبب التخلف، لكن ذلك لا يعفي الغرب من التهمة، فالكل يشهد، في كل بلاد الإسلام، ما يخطط له الغرب، بكل عناية وحرص، لتبقى هذه البلدان متخلفة:  
بدأ ذلك منذ سقوط دولة الإسلام، وتمزقها على يد الغرب إلى دويلات، لها حدود وجارات، بعضها غنية، وبعضها فقيرة، فأما الفقيرة فزادوها فقرا، وأما الغنية فخططوا لإفقارها، تسعى في سداد ديونها الربوية المتراكبة، وتلك الحدود خلقت جوا من الاضطراب والقلق الدائم بين الجارات، فبين كل دولة ودولة مناطق متنازع عليها، هي فتيل حرب في أية لحظة، بالإضافة إلى تصدير الفساد الأخلاقي وترويجه وجبر الناس عليه والاضطلاع بمهمة تحرير المرأة.  
فالفتن تحيط بدول الإسلام من داخلها وخارجها، فقد زرع الغرب في دول الإسلام من يحمل الولاء الكامل له، وليس فيه أدنى ولاء لبلده وأهله، فهو وطني في الظاهر، لكنه مستغرب، من بني الجلدة، لكنه غربي الهوى، ليس له قصد إلا إلحاق الأمة بالغرب، ولو كان في ذلك تحطيمها في قوتها واقتصادها وأخلاقها.. فهذه الفئة تسعى دائما لإضعاف الأمة، وضمان تفوق الغرب.  
وقد أنشأ الغرب منظمات دولية: 
- كهيئة الأمم المتحدة ولجانها.. 
- وصندوق النقد الدولي. 
- والبنك الدولي. 
- ومنظمة التجارة العالمية.  
لتكون أداة لضمان تفوقه على كافة شعوب الأرض..!!!!!.....  
فهي تستخدم للتدخل في سياسات الدول، واقتصادياتها، تفتعل الأزمات السياسية والاقتصادية، ثم تتدخل هذه الهيئات في صورة الناصح المشير والمنقذ، وليس لها قصد إلا تعميق المشكلة، فهي تقرض مثلا دولة فقيرة، لكن بشروط وزيادات ربوية تعمق المشكلة وتزيد الدولة فقرا إلى فقرها، كل يوم، فالزيادات الربوية لا تقف عند حد، وهكذا تصبح هذه الدول المقترضة في الدين إلى الأبد، وذلك يستنزف الناتج القومي.  
وفي مثل هذه الأحوال العصيبة، والمشاكل التي لا تنتهي، تفتقر بلاد الإسلام إلى أهم أسباب التقدم، من استقرار وأمن ورخاء، ويكون بدلا عنها الاضطراب وقلق الحرب والفقر..  
كما ينصرف جهدها في الحفاظ على القيم، ودفع أولئك المستغربين من بني الجلدة، الذين يشغلون الأمة كل يوم بما لا يعود عليها بالنفع، بل بالضرر، الذين لا هم إلا الكلام عن المرأة وحقوقها المزعومة، ودعواهم وفريتهم العريضة أنها مظلومة، يحكمون على الأمة أن تعيش حالة حرب مع الأخلاق الوافدة الفاسدة الدخيلة على المجتمع، تستنزف جهدها وطاقتها في ذلك..  
فهؤلاء الأعداء من الداخل ومن الخارج هم من أكبر أسباب تخلف الأمة، والعدو الخارجي هو الأكبر، وإنما الذي في الداخل تبع له، ولولاه ما وجد.   
-------------------------------------------------------------------------------- 
إن الإنسان هو الإنسان في كل مكان في الأرض، فالإنسان الشرقي ليس أقل من نظيره الغربي، من حيث ملكة التفكير والعقل...  
فكل ما في الأمر أن الغرب من سياسته تبني العقول الذكية، بفتح المجال لها لتبدع وتنتج، على العكس من سياسة الشرق، خاصة بلاد الإسلام، إلا ما ندر، الغارق في مشاكله الخاصة، الذي لا يفكر في تبني العقول الموهوبة، مما يدفع بكثير منها إلى الهجرة إلى حيث الاحتضان والرعاية العلمية (= الغرب)، وليس من العسير أن نبحث عن أعداد ليست بالقليلة من العلماء العباقرة من المسلمين يديرون مراكز علمية غربية، طبية وفلكية وصناعية، وغير ذلك..  
نعم هناك محاولات جادة من بعض الدول الإسلامية، مثل دولة ماليزيا، للتقدم، وقد قطعت شوطا مهما في هذا المجال، فتحررت من هيمنة الغرب، إلى حد ما، واستفادت من الطاقات في الداخل، فبدأت عملية التطوير تؤتي ثمارها، فذلك يعلمنا أن التقدم الإسلامي غير محال، وأن التحرر من الهيمنة الغربية ممكنة، بشرط:  
صدق العزيمة، والقوة في العمل، والتميز في الأداء، حتى تكون الصبغة إسلامية، والتخلص من المصالح الشخصية، والتخلص كذلك من الفئات الفارغة التي تشغل الأمة ولا تفيدها بشيء.  
ولا يعني ذلك أن الغرب سيسكت، بل سيمارس كل ما يضمن له التفوق، لذا على المسلمين الاستعداد للرد على كل وسيلة يتخذها، فعليهم إذن حسن التخطيط للتقدم، كما أن عليهم حسن التخطيط لصد كل ما يتخذه الغرب لعزلهم عن المقدمة..   
أبو سارة ، صيد

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب ومعركة القيم     
حسن الحسن 
ناشط سياسي مقيم في لندن  
بات التهديد المفترض الذي يمثله الإسلام علي الحضارة الغربية هو محور الحديث في العالم، لا سيما عقب أحداث 11 سبتمبر وما تلاها من حروب "وقائية" في الشرق، وتطويق أمني للمسلمين في الغرب علي اعتبار أنهم طابور خامس ينتظر الفرصة لكي يحقق أجندة خاصة وخفية. في حين بدأت الأوساط السياسية والفكرية والإعلامية الغربية مهاجمة الإسلام بشكلٍ منهجي، مبررة ذلك بمحاربة التشدد الإسلامي تارة، وبحجة إيجاد مناخات للحوار للمواءمة بين المسلمين والمجتمعات التي يعيشون فيها تارة أخري. وترتكز الحملة الفكرية والدعائية التي يسوقها الغرب إلي معطيات تبدو وجيهة للوهلة الأولي، وبالتالي فلا مبرر للاستياء منها، حيث أن حرية الفكر والتعبير مقدسة لديهم، ولا يمكن تأميمها بحجة مراعاة شؤون أقلية مسلمة لها ثقافة خاصة!
وبهذا الصدد فإن الحملة الغربية تستنكر مواقف المسلمين، معترضة علي حساسيتهم المفرطة تجاه دينهم وقيمهم، حيث أنها تتعارض مع ثقافة المجتمعات الغربية، تلك التي تتنشق الحرية وتعدها أهم منجزاتها. كما يفترض الغربيون أنه طالما أن دين المسلمين عزيز عليهم إلي هذا الحد، فلماذا لا يهاجر هؤلاء إلي السعودية وايران حيث تسود أحكام الشريعة بدلاً من المطالبة بإقامتهم في الغرب والتنطع بالتمسك بأحكام الدين فيه!؟ وهو الذي قامت حضارته أصلاً علي عقيدة فصل الدين عن الحياة. ومن ناحية أخري لماذا يصر المسلمون علي دفع الغربيين علي التخلي عن قيمهم التي يؤمنون بها، أي عن الحريات ومقتضياتها، فيما لا يقبل المسلمون بأن يتخلوا عن أي شيء من دينهم. أوليس في ذلك دليلٌ علي تناقض مواقف المسلمين وشاهدٌ علي تخلفهم!؟ 
كنت أتمني أن يجري الردّ علي الحجج السالفة الذكر بشكل عملي، بمعني مغادرة المسلمين إلي الديار التي يعد الإسلام فيها هو نظام الحياة والمجتمع والدولة، إلا أن ذلك غير مأمول حالياً بالنسبة لجموع المهاجرين من المسلمين في الغرب، ويرجع ذلك إلي غياب تلك الدار التي تقيم الإسلام علي ذلك النحو، إضافة لانعدام عوامل الأمن والاستقرار في بلدان المسلمين، تلك التي تمثل البقعة الأسخن والأشد اضطراباً في العالم حالياً، الأمر الذي يلجئنا لمناقشة المزاعم السالفة الذكر، حيث أنها أبرز الحجج المثارة ضد المسلمين في الغرب.
في الواقع، إن إقامة بعض المسلمين في الغرب، هو رديف إقامة كثير من غير المسلمين في دار الإسلام سابقاً، عندما كان أولئك يلوذون بدار الإسلام طلباً للأمان وهرباً من القهر والظلم. وبالتالي فإن لجوء الإنسان إلي غير موطنه يأتي نتيجة ظروف موضوعية تدفع أصحابها للتخلي عن الوضع الأصلي. وفي حالتنا، فإنّ احتلال بلاد المسلمين والأوضاع الاقتصادية المزرية فيها، إضافة إلي الظلم المتفشي فيها وانعدام أي أمل بالنسبة لعامة الناس في الحياة الكريمة، أدي كل ذلك إلي هجرة الملايين من بلدانهم، كان حصيلتها قدوم بعض منهم إلي الغرب، الذي كان هو نفسه سبباً في إحداث كثيرٍ من مشاكلهم. ولا يقال هنا لماذا لم يلجأ هؤلاء إلي بلدان إسلامية بدلاً من الدول الغربية، لأن الجواب عليه هو أن ذلك حاصلٌ فعلاً، وما نسبة من وصل الغرب من المسلمين سوي فئة صغيرة نسبياً من مجموع ما هو مشتت من هذه الشعوب في العالم الإسلامي نفسه.
أما لماذا لا يغادر المسلمون ديار الغرب إلي السعودية وايران طالما لا يطيقون السياسات والقيم الغربية ويؤثرون بدلاً عنها تطبيق الشريعة الإسلامية، إن تسويق هذه الدعوي علي هذا النحو يفترض بأن السعودية وايران مشرعة أبوابها لاستقبال المسلمين وأنها تقيم الإسلام في المجتمع والدولة، مع أن هذين الادعاءين مجرد زعمين باطلين. فايران دولة قومية تسعي لتحقيق مصالح النظام السياسي فيها، وليست بدولة للإسلام والمسلمين بحسب المفهوم الشرعي، وذلك واضحٌ في دستورها وفي ممارساتها. وأما السعودية فهي دولة تنظر إلي شبه جزيرة العرب علي أنها ملك شخصي لآل سعود، وتقتصر علاقتها بالإسلام علي قدر ما يمكن أن يخدمها في توطيد حكم العائلة المالكة، كما أن أجندة نظامها السياسي تنسجم تماماً مع الأجندة الغربية، ومما لا يخفي علي أحد، أن النظام السعودي حليف رئيس بكل معني الكلمة للأنظمة الغربية كذلك. وفي الواقع فإن بقية بلاد المسلمين تسير علي نفس المنوال، حيث تعتبر الأنظمة الحاكمة فيها إقامة الإسلام كشريعة ونظام حياة تهديداً مباشراً لها، ما يبطل الحجة المطروحة علي المسلمين في الغرب بهذا المضمار من أساسها. 
أما كيف يتقبل المسلمون العيش في مجتمعات علمانية ديمقراطية وهم لا يؤمنون بها ولا بالقيم المنبثقة عنها؟ فإن الجواب علي هذا: إن المسلمين في الغرب يكفيهم أن يكفل لهم القانون القائم حقهم في تطبيق أحكام دينهم في شؤونهم الخاصة، وعدم إكراههم علي التخلي عن أحكام الإسلام في حياتهم، وهو ما تزعم النظم الغربية ضمانه، حيث يُفترض كفالة احترام حقوق الأفراد ولا سيما العقائدية والشخصية، وبالتالي فإنه لا يتعارض عيش المسلم في ديار الغرب مع قيمه طالما أنه قادرٌ علي إقامة ما هو مسؤول عنه في حياته، بخاصة عندما يفتقد البديل الذي يجسد نمط الحياة الذي ينشده في مكانٍ آخر. ولو افترضنا أن عيش الإنسان في مجتمع ما، يعني التسليم بقيم المجتمع السائدة واعتناق مبادئه وعقائده بالضرورة، لما سكن اليهود والنصاري في بلاد المسلمين قروناً طويلة ولا يزالون، ولمَا تمكن أهل دين من العيش في مجتمع آخر طالما يطبق قيماً ونظماً مخالفة لوجهة نظرهم في الحياة. بل إن هذا الاعتراض من قبل الغربيين هو انقلاب علي قيمهم التي يؤمنون بها، حيث أنهم يدعون أن مبدأهم في الحياة يكفل العيش الكريم بحقوق غير منقوصة لمن يخالفهم في المعتقد والرأي والدين!
وأما استياء المسلمين وغضبهم من الممارسات الغربية بحقهم، فإنه يأتي نتيجة لإحساس المسلمين بشراسة الحملة التي تشن ضدهم والتي تتسم بالعنف والغطرسة والاحتقار لهم ولمعتقداتهم من قبل النظم الغربية. كما أن أكثر ما يقال في الأوساط السياسية والفكرية الغربية بصدد المسلمين ودينهم إنما هو عبارة عن إملاءاتٍ وشتائم وتهم شائنة لا علاقة لها بالنقاش أو الجدل الفكري المزعوم لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، ابتداء بالمواقف السياسية المعلنة مروراً بالرسومات المشينة وانتهاء بتصريحات بابا روما. وأن يغضب المرء لانتهاك مقدساته أمر لا غضاضة فيه البتة، ويحصل ذلك عند المسلم وغيره علي السواء. ولا يُعترض علي هذا بالقول أن الأوروبيين لا يأبهون بمهاجمة النصرانية مثلاً، ذلك أنها لم تعد عقيدة مقدسة لديهم منذ أمد بعيد، بينما لو هاجم أحدٌ فكرة حقوق المرأة ومساواتها مع الرجل لحوقلت أعين القوم واستجمرت من الغضب، ولاعتبروا ذلك عيباً ونقصاً وهجوماً سخيفاً علي قيمهم وطريقة عيشهم.
وأما مطالبة المسلمين بتطبيق الشريعة في المجتمعات الغربية، فإنه ليس مطروحاً علي الأجندة السياسية بين المسلمين، لا كجالياتٍ ولا كمنظماتٍ ولا حتي كأفراد، ذلك أنه أمرٌ غير مأمول التحقيق. ومع هذا فما هي المشكلة مثلاً من ناحية نظرية، بالمطالبة بإحلال مبدأ جديد في اوروبا بدلاً مما هو قائم؟ طالما أن افتراض تحقيق ذلك هو بالطرق السلمية وباتباع الجدل الفكري الذي يُطالبُ المسلمون بتعاطيه.
إنّ الواقع يشي بأن الغرب الرأسمالي قد خسر معركته الثقافية مع الشرق الإسلامي، وقد شاهت وجوه أنظمته واسودت أيديهم بعد أن تلطخت بدماء مئات الألوف من الأبرياء، وباتت نظم الغرب ولا سيما الدول الكبري منها مرادفة للشر والجشع والقسوة والوحشية، كما باتت تلك الدول في ذات الوقت يائسةً من دمج المسلمين في مجتمعاتها، ما يعني أن إثارة النظام السياسي الغربي لمواضيع مختلفة خاصة بالمسلمين تحديداً لا علاقة لها بتحقيق المواءمة بين الإسلام والغرب، لا من قريب ولا من بعيد، وإنما يتقصد منها تحقيق أجندة معينة، وهي كسب الرأي العام في الغرب وتجنيده لصالح السياسات الباطلة والزعامات الفاسدة والجشعة، العازمة علي استئناف مسيرتها الاستعمارية في العالم الإسلامي إلي نهاية المطاف. فتعبئة الرأي العام وتجييشه في الغرب ضد الإسلام علي النحو الذي نري هو جزء أساسي من اللعبة الديمقراطية لكسب أصوات الناخبين وحيازة ثقتهم، ما يكفل تمكين النخب السياسية في الغرب من متابعة سياساتهم الخرقاء. ومن هنا نلحظ أنه علي الرغم من دوام تقهقر الحجج الغربية وإفلاسها بخصوص المواضيع المطروحة، فإنها تجدد نفسها بشكلٍ أو بآخر لتدور دوماً علي محور واحدٍ، وهو لفت انتباه المواطن الغربي إلي أن أمنه واستقراره ورفاهيته تقف علي كف عفريت، وأن محافظته علي مكتسباته رهنٌ بمكافحة الإسلام، وأن التضحية ببعض القيم في الغرب لصالح تأمين تلك المصالح أمر ينبغي تفهمه وتبريره والقبول به بل وتأييده. الأمر الذي ينذر بمستقبل قاتم يتهدد المسلمين في الغرب، والذي يجعل منهم كبش فداء لتحقيق أطماع النظم السياسية الغربية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المحافظة على الأبناء وأفكارهم في الغرب    
سؤال:
نواجه - نحن المسلمين في الغرب - صعوبات في المحافظة على أبنائنا من الضياع والانخراط في المجتمع الغربي المنحل ، ونريد بعض الخطوات العملية التي نستطيع بها الحفاظ على أبنائنا من الانحراف والضياع . وجزاكم الله خيرا . 
الجواب: 
الحمد لله
للمحافظة على كيان الأسر المسلمة في بلاد الكفر ينبغي توفير عدد من الشروط والمتطلبات داخل المنزل وخارجه :    
أ - داخل المنزل :  
1-  لابد من محافظة الآباء على الصلاة في المسجد مع أولادهم وإن لم يكن ثَمَ مسجد قريب فالصلاة جماعة في البيت .  
2-  ولابد لهم من قراءة القرآن والاستماع للتلاوة يوميا .  
3-  ولابد لهم من الاجتماع على الطعام بعضهم مع بعض .  
4-  ولابد لهم من التحدث بلغة القرآن بقدر الإمكان .  
5-  ولابد لهم من المحافظة على الآداب الأسرية والاجتماعية التي نص عليها رب العالمين في كتابه ومنها ما ورد في سورة النور .  
6-  وعليهم عدم السماح لأنفسهم أو لأولادهم بمشاهدة الأفلام الخليعة والفاجرة والفاسقة .  
7-  ولابد للأولاد من المبيت داخل المنزل والعيش فيه أطول وقت ممكن حماية لهم من تأثير البيئة الخارجية السيئة ، والتشديد على عدم  السماح لهم بالبقاء خارج المنزل للنوم .  
8-  تجنّب إرسال الأولاد إلى الجامعات البعيدة لكي يسكنوا في سكن الجامعة ، وإلا سنفقد أولادنا ، الذين سينصهرون في المجتمع الكافر .  
9-  لا بد من الحرص التام على الطعام الحلال وأن يتجنّب الأبوان تماما تعاطي أيّ نوع من المحرّمات كالسجائر والماريوانا وغيرها مما ينتشر في بلاد الكفر.    
ب - خارج المنزل :  
1-  لابد من إرسال الأطفال إلى مدارس إسلامية منذ الطفولة إلى نهاية الثانوية .  
2-  ولا بد من إرسالهم أيضا إلى المسجد بقدر الإمكان وذلك لصلاة الجمعة والجماعة ، وحضور الحلقات العلمية والدعوية والوعظية وغيرها .  
3-  لا بد من إيجاد النشاطات التربوية والرياضية بين الأطفال والشباب في أماكن يُشرف عليها المسلمون .  
4-  إقامة مخيمات تربوية يذهب إليها أفراد العائلة بكاملها .  
5-  أن يسعى الآباء والأمهات إلى الذهاب إلى الأراضي المقدسة لأداء مناسك العمرة وفريضة الحج  مصطحبين معهم أولادهم .  
6-  تدريب الأولاد على التحدث عن الإسلام بلغة مبسطة يفهمها الكبير والصغير ، المسلم وغير المسلم .  
7-  تدريب الأولاد على حفظ القرآن وإرسال بعضهم - إن أمكن - إلى بلد عربي مسلم لكي يتفقهوا في الدين ، ثم يعودوا بعد ذلك ليكونوا دعاة مزودين بالعلم والدين ولغة القرآن الكريم .  
8-  تدريب بعض الأبناء على إلقاء خطب الجمعة ، وإمامة المسلمين لكي يصبحوا قادة للجاليات الإسلامية .  
9- تشجيع الأبناء على الزواج مبكرا لكي نحفظ لهم دينهم ودنياهم .  
01- ولا بد من تشجيعهم على الزواج من المسلمات والعائلات والمعروفة بدينها وخلقها .  
11-  ترك استعمال رقم ( 911 ) ومطالبة الشرطة بالمجيء إلى المنزل لحل الخلاف ، فإن حصل خلاف فلا بد من الاتصال بأحد المسؤولين في الجالية الإسلامية أو العقلاء المسلمين للمساعدة على حل الخلاف .  
21- عدم حضور حفلات الرقص والموسيقى والغناء ومهرجانات الفسق ومشاهد أعياد الكفر ومنع الأولاد بالحكمة من الذّهاب مع طلاب المدرسة النصارى إلى الكنيسة يوم الأحد .  
والله الموفق والهادي إلى سواء السبيل .   
الإسلام سؤال وجواب

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المسلمون في الغرب تحت المجهر الأمني    
تحقيق من ستوكهولم / بقلم يحي أبوزكريا   
إستطاعت الولايات المتحدّة الأمريكية وعبر أجهزتها الأمنية بمختلف عناوينها أن تنقل الهاجس الأمني الكبير الذي يتحكّم في مسلكيتها السياسية والذي أوجدته أحداث سبتمبر – أيلول إلى العواصم الغربية والتي راحت أجهزتها الأمنية ترتّب أوراقها وتفتح كافة الملفات القديمة والجديدة وتعيد رسم خارطة وضع المسلمين تحت المجهر في هذا البلد الغربي وذاك .  
و إذا كانت العواصم الغربية تبدي إحترامها لحقوق الإنسان وقوانين الدمقرطة السائدة فيها , إلاّ أنّها لا يمكنها الإفصاح عن الترتيبات الأمنية المتخذّة و الخطوات المدروسة لمراقبة تحركات المسلمين وتحديدا الملتزمين و الحركيين منهم . 
و الخطوات المتخذّة لوضع المسلمين تحت المجهر كثيرة ومنها :  
المعروف أنّ المسلمين في الغرب حصلوا على حقّ الإقامة في الغرب إمّا عن طريق اللجوء السياسي أو الإنساني و هؤلاء الأغلبية و تتوفّر ملفاتهم مع تفاصيل مملّة عن ماضيهم السياسي والحركي والفكري والإنتماء الديني وكل الملفات موجودة لدى دوائر الهجرة و الأجهزة الأمنية وهذه الملفات مفتوحة دوما لتضاف إليها كل النقاط الصغيرة والكبيرة من المهد وإلى اللحد والمتعلقة بهذا اللاجئ , و للإشارة فإنّ كل لاجئ حصل على حقّ الإقامة في هذه الدولة الغربية أو تلك له مسؤول يتابع أخباره من الجهاز الأمني في هذا البلد أو ذاك دون أن يعرف ذلك اللاجئ . 
و إذا إحتاج هذا الجهاز الأمني إلى معلومة أو إستكمال البحث في شأن تقرير وارد من دولة غربية أو عربية بشأن هذا الشخص يقوم هذا المسؤول بإستدعائه بطريقة مؤدبّة طبعا وبأسلوب مغاير لأساليب الأجهزة الأمنية في البلاد العربية .  
وبقية المقيمين المسلمين أو المتجنسين فإما حصلوا على الإقامة عن طريق الزواج أو جمع الشمل وما شابه وحتى لهؤلاء ملفات كاملة في دوائر الهجرة والتي هي واجهة للأجهزة الأمنية , و بالتالي فإنّ ملفات المسلمين مفتوحة ومعروفة بدقّة للأجهزة الأمنية التي تقررّ فيما بعد من الأولى بالمراقبة و التنصت على مكالماته وتتبّع تحركاته . 
وبعد الحادي عشر من سبتمبر – أيلول باتت الأجهزة الأمنية الغربية تعمل بمقتضى قانون الإرهاب الذي أطلق يدها وأعطاها صلاحيات واسعة جدّا . 
وعندما تقررّ الدوائر الأمنية وضع شخص تحت المجهر أو مجموعة بكاملها تحت المجهر فإنّها تسخّر كل الإمكانات للتقصّي عنه و قد سمحت لها التقنية الأمنية المتطورة من معرفة أدق التفاصيل المتعلّقة بهذا الشخص أو المجموعة , بمن يتصل هذا الشخص , لمن يرسل البريد الإلكتروني , وأي الرسائل يستقبل , ومتى يخرج من بيته ومتى يتواجد في هذا المسجد أو ذاك !  
وما إلى ذلك من التفاصيل الدقيقة , و أحيانا تستعين الأجهزة الأمنية الغربية بأشخاص عرب ومسلمين لجمع تقارير عن هذا أو ذاك , و كثيرا ما توظّف الأجهزة الأمنية الغربية عربا ومسلمين لجمع معلومات عن إخوانه العرب والمسلمين مقابل مكافآت مادية أحيانا أو مقابل الغضّ عن بعض الإنتهاكات للقانون الغربي والتي يقترفها هذا العميل في مجال تسديد القروض أو التحايل على مؤسسّات الدولة وما إلى ذلك .  
وأثناء قيامنا بهذا التحقيق صرحّ العديد من المستجوبين الإسلاميين أنّ أجهزة الإستخبارات الغربية كانت تعرف عنهم كل صغيرة وكبيرة حتى في بعض التفاصيل التي كان على علم بها أشخاص من الدائرة الضيقة من رحم هذا الشخص أو ذاك .  
وقد روى شخص شيعي من العراق حققّ معه جهاز أمني غربي أنّه سئل عن المقلّد الذي يقلدّه هل هو السيستاني أو باق على تقليد أبي القاسم الخوئي !  
و بالإضافة إلى هذه الأساليب فإنّ معظم المساجد والمراكز الإسلامية مرصودة بشكل كامل ويتم التنصّت على مجمل المكالمات التي ترد إلى المسجد أو تخرج منه , بالإضافة إلى المؤتمرات الإسلامية التي تقام في العاصمة الغربية أو تلك .  
وإذا شعر هذا الجهاز الأمني أنّ هذا المسلم مهم ويملك معلومات معينة فإنّه يتنصّت عليه لكي تمتّص معلوماته دون أن يشعر , وأحيانا تقوم الأجهزة الأمنية الغربية وبطريقة ذكيّة بإدخال شخص عربي أو مسلم إلى دائرة هذا المرصود وعندما يستأنس المرصود بالدخيل يشرع الدخيل بطرح عشرات الأسئلة على هذا المرصود وطبعا الأجوبة تحفظ في أشرطة خاصة و تصففّ في خانة الذين يخدمون الأجهزة الأمنية الغربية مجانا .  
وحتى رسائل الفاكس تراقب بإحكام إلى درجة أنّ مترجما عراقيّا ذكر لي أنّ جهاز أمني غربي عرض عليه التعامل معه على أن يقوم بترجمة رسائل الفاكس و رسائل البريد الإلكتروني أو بيانات معينة من اللغة العربية وإلى اللغة الغربية , و في هذا السيّاق يشار إلى أنّ كل الأجهزة الأمنية الغربية وفي مطلقها تستعين بجيش عرمرم من المترجمين العرب والمسلمين , وبعضهم يعمل ضمن ملاك هذه الأجهزة ويتقاضى راتبا كبيرا شأنه شأن أي ضابط إستخبارات غربي .  
ويشترط في هذا المترجم العربي الذي يترجم للأجهزة الأمنية الغربية أن تكون فيه نفس مواصفات رجل الإستخبارات الغربي من تحلل وتفسخ وعدم الإيمان بالقيّم والمبادئ , والعجيب أنّ هذه الأجهزة وعندما يتعلّق الأمر بقضية إسلامي أو قضية مسلمين تستعين بمترجمين عرب مسيحيين من العراق أو لبنان أو سوريا حتى تكون الخدمة كاملة و على أتمّ وجه .  
وغير هذه الوسائل المعتمدة في جمع المعلومات عن المسلمين فهناك التقارير المتبادلة بين كل الأجهزة الأمنية الغربية حيث هناك تعاون مكثف ووفق شيفرات خاصة بالحاسوب ويكفي أن يطلب رجل الإستخبارات البريطاني معلومة ما من زميله الدانماركي ليصله ما يريد في ظرف ثواني و عبر طرق إلكترونية متطورة للغاية .  
كما أنّ هذه الأجهزة الأمنية الغربية باتت تستعين بأرشيف الأجهزة الأمنية العربية المفتوح دوما للدوائر الغربية وخصوصا عندما يتعلّق الأمر بمحاربة الإسلاميين .  
ولم تكتف الأجهزة الأمنية الغربية بهذا الرصد للعرب والمسلمين من الأصول العربية والإسلامية بل بدأت هذه الأجهزة ترصد المسلمين الغربيين الذين إعتنقوا الإسلام عن طريق البحث والدراسة خوفا من إلتزامهم بالإسلام الحركي و إحتمال أن يؤثّر ذلك على مستقبل الغرب في حدّ ذاته !  
و تحاول هذه الأجهزة ومؤسساتها الفكرية والتحليليّة الغوص في المصادر الفكرية و الإعلامية التي يعتمد عليها هؤلاء المسلمون من الغربيين من قبيل صفحات الإنترنت – الويب – باللغات الغربية و الكتب الإسلامية المترجمة في محاولة لمعرفة طرائق تفكير هذا الإنسان المسلم الغربي الجذور والمواطنة .  
وبقيّ القول أنّ مؤسسّات الأبحاث التابعة للأجهزة الأمنيّة الغربيّة توظّف غربيين من خريجي معاهد الإستشراق واللغات العربية والفارسية والتركية والكرديّة عندما يتعلّق الأمر بتشريح العالم العربي والإسلامي الذي يشرّح فكريا في أعلى المستويات الغربيّة ويراد تشريحه جغرافيا من خلال تفتيته إلى دويلات كما تقضي الإستراتيجية الغربية الجديدة !!!  
المبدعون العرب

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
مقدمة    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا   
تتزايد ظاهرة إعتناق الإسلام في الغرب (Conversion to Islam) بشكل ملحوظ. وما زالت أنباء من يعتنقون الإسلام تجد لها مساحة واهتماماً في الإعلام الإسلامي، وبشكل بسيط في الإعلام الغربي إلا في بعض الحالات، عندما يكون من اعتنق الإسلام شخصية معروفة او ذات مركز علمي أو سياسي. 
إن وجود ثمانية ملايين مسلم في أوروبا الغربية يلعب دوراً هاماً في هذه الظاهرة. فهؤلاء المسلمون يعيشون بين ظهراني المجتمعات الغربية، وبلا شك تنشأ علاقات بين الجانبين من خلال العمل، الجيران، والإحتكاك اليومي في الشارع والمدرسة وغيرها. ونتيجة لهذا الإحتكاك تحدث لقاءات ومناقشات وحوارات تتعلق بالقضايا الثقافية والعقائدية كما أن الممارسات اليومية للمسلمين من عادات وتقاليد تمنح الفرصة للأوروبيين للتعرف عن قرب على الإسلام والمسلمين دون الحاجة للسفر إلى البلدان الإسلامية. إن الإنطباع الناشئ من التعامل اليومي يعطي صورة أوضح من الكتابات والمقالات التي تتناول الإسلام والمسلمين، بل إن هذا التعامل المباشر مع المسلمين يلعب دوراً ملحوظاً في رسم الصورة الحقيقية للمسلمين، وهو بحد ذاته يشكل رداً، إلى حد ما، على كل الإتهامات التي يهاجم الإعلام الغربي الإسلام بها. وتوفر المراكز الإسلامية والمساجد والمطبوعات الإسلامية فرصا جيدة للتعرف على الإسلام وتعاليمه وأحكامه وعقائده. 
لا أحد يعلم كم هو عدد المعتنقين للإسلام في الغرب. ولا توجد إحصاءات دقيقة بل هناك تخمينات وأرقام غير دقيقة تعتمد على الخبرة والتعامل مع المعتنقين. ففي فرنسا، مثلاً يتراوح عدد المعتنقين بين 50 ألف معتنق حسب تقدير أحد الباحثين الغربيين، إلى 200 ألف معتنق حسب مصدر إسلامي في باريس(1) هذا التفاوت يعود إلى مبالغة المصادر الإسلامية من جهة وإلى محاولة التقليل من أهمية الموضوع من قبل الغربيين من جهة أخرى، إذ أن ما يقلق المراكز المسيحية هو كيف يتقبل الأوروبيون دين المهاجرين؟ 
وفي هولندا، يقدر عدد المعتنقين للإسلام بحوالي 15 ألف شخص وسأحاول في هذه الدراسة الإجابة على التساؤل التالي: هل أن اعتناق الإسلام يحدث كنتيجة للنشاطات الدعوية التي تقوم بها المراكز الإسلامية والمساجد والإعلام أم يعود لأسباب ذاتية تتعلق بالفرد الأوروبي الذي يجد الإسلام حلا للمشاكل والصعوبات التي يعانيها؟ وسأحاول تسليط الأضواء على الدوافع النفسية والإجتماعية والدينية والظروف التي دفعتهم لاعتناق الإسلام. وهل هناك تأثير للعمر والجنس والتعليم والجو الإجتماعي في إتخاذهم قرار اعتناق الإسلام؟

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا  
إلى حد الخمسينات من هذا القرن لم يكن في هولندا سوى عدد ضئيل من المسلمين، حيث كان عددهم عام 1960 يبلغ 1400 مسلم فقط، إرتفع عام 1992 إلى 484 ألف مسلم حيث يشكلون 2،3% من مجموع السكان الهولنديين البالغ عددهم 15 مليون نسمة ويشكل الإسلام الدين الثاني في الدول الغربية ومنها هولندا حيث تبلغ نسبة المسلمين ضعف مجموع بقية الديانات الأخرى عدا المسيحية (اليهودية والبوذية والهندوسية وغيرها). 
وقد أنشأ المسلمون العديد من المساجد والمراكز الإسلامية لممارسة الشعائر الإسلامية وأماكن لإقامة النشاطات الإجتماعية والتعليمية والثقافية. وفي هولندا هناك 380 مسجدا موزعة على 128 مدينة. وتتركز هذه المساجد في المدن الكبرى حيث يوجد في أمستردام 29 مسجدا وفي روتردام 26 مسجدا وفي لاهاي 21 مسجدا. وتوجد هناك مئات المنظمات والجمعيات الإسلامية تمارس أنواع النشاطات، منها مثلاً: 80 مسجدا للمسلمين المغاربة و 96 مسجدا و 6 مراكز شباب للأتراك. وتمثل هذه المنظمات الأقليات العرقية والمذهبية للجاليات الإسلامية المقيمة في هولندا. وتقوم بتحقيق الأهداف والنشاطات الخاصة بكل مجموعة عرقية أو توجه إقليمي أو سياسي معين. وتتركز نشاطاتها بين أعضائها بصورة رئيسية، بينما لا يحتل الجانب الدعوي بين غير المسلمين إلا هامشا محدوداً، يعتمد بالدرجة الأولى على المبادرات الفردية لبعض المسلمين الذين يمتلكون خلفية ثقافية وعلمية جيدة إضافة إلى إجادتهم اللغة الهولندية التي تلعب دوراً هاماً في التخاطب والحوار مع الهولنديين. إن الدعوة للإسلام عمل تطوعي وواجب إسلامي قد يقوم به أي فرد مسلم، ولا يتحدد بهذا المركز أو تلك المؤسسة الإسلامية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا  
مركز المعلومات الاسلامي Muslim Information Center 
ومن أشهر المؤسسات في هولندا هو مركز المعلومات الإسلامي Moslim Informatie Centrumذات الصلة بالعمل الدعوي. وقد تأسس هذا المركز في لاهاي عام 1980 من قبل بعض المسلمين الهولنديين وعلى رأسهم عبد الواحد فان بومل، الذي اعتنق الإسلام عام 1967، ودرس العلوم الإسلامية لمدة أربع سنوات في تركيا. وقد كان مديرا للمركز منذ تأسيسه حتى عام 1993، حيث يديره حاليا السيد عبد القيوم، وهو مسلم من سورينام (مستعمرة هولندية سابقة). 
تقام في المركز ندوات ودورات ومحاضرات للمسلمين الجدد (الذين اعتنقوا الإسلام مؤخراً) وكذلك غير المسلمين (الهولنديين) الراغبين في التعرف على الإسلام. وتتضمن المحاضرات تقديم معلومات وافية عن تعاليم وعقائد الإسلام، وغالبا ما تعقبها مناقشات غير محدودة. 
وقد ذكر السيد عبد القيوم بأنه عادة ينصح الهولنديين الراغبين في اعتناق الإسلام والنطق بالشهادة بالتريث حتى يأخذوا فكرة كافية عن الإسلام، وأن تتوضح لهم قواعد وتعاليم الإسلام بصورة وافية يتمكنون بواسطتها من تكوين قناعات متينة يمكن أن تكون أرضية صلبة لاتخاذ قرار الإعتناق وما يتبعه من نتائج ومسؤوليات. إذ ليس بالمستطاع التراجع عن هذا القرار، إنه قرار أبدي بنظر الإسلام، فمن يتراجع يعتبر مرتدا وسيتحمل عقوبة إلهية. وتستمر الدورات ثلاثة أسابيع في المركز، بعد ذلك يكون المشاركون مستعدين للنطق بالشهادة(2)، بعدها يمنح المعتنق شهادة رسمية تؤيد اعتناقه الإسلام، حيث يمكن استخدام هذه الوثيقة لإثبات وضعه الجديد وخاصة عند الزواج بمسلم أو مسلمة، أو الذهاب إلى الديار المقدسة لأداء فريضة الحج. وهناك دورات خاصة بالنساء تقوم فيها بعض النساء الناشطات في اعطاء محاضرات. 
ويقوم مركر المعلومات الإسلامي بترتيب زيارات إلى السجون والمستشفيات ومراكز إيواء اللاجئين ومراكز الشرطة والمؤسسات الإجتماعية ذات الصلة بالمسلمين، حيث يقوم المركز بإعطاء معلومات حول الإسلام وتعاليمه، ومواجهة المشاكل التي تواجهها هذه المؤسسات والتي تنشأ بسبب نقص الفهم للإسلام وأحكامه. وقد حدث أن أحد الموظفين الإجتماعيين قد اعتنق الإسلام بعد سماعه المحاضرات. إن هدف المحاضر كان إعطاء فكرة واضحة عن الإسلام كي يتفهموا طبيعة ومشاعر المسلمين الذين يتعاملون معهم، ولكنه الإسلام العظيم الذي وجد أرضا خصبة فنمت بذرته وأثمرت. ويقوم المركز بلقاء أولئك النزلاء في المؤسسات المذكورة من أجل دعوتهم للإسلام أو التأكيد على التزام المسلمين منهم به. 
ويقوم المركز بإصدار كتب ومطبوعات وأشرطة كاسيت، تتضمن معلومات فقهية، تفسير آيات قرآنية، التاريخ الإسلامي والقضايا المعاصرة، وكلها باللغة الهولندية. كما يقدم المركز خدمات أخرى مثل اجراء عقود الزواج والإشراف على الذبح الإسلامي، إضافة إلى النشاطات الأخرى كاقامة صلاة الجمعة وصلاة العيدين والإحتفال بالمناسبات الإسلامية. إن المسلمين الهولنديين هم النسبة العظمى من المترددين على المركز. 
ويقوم المركز بهداية حوالي 100 هولندي وهولندية إلى الإسلام سنويا. وحول مواصفات الداعية الإسلامي يقول عبد القيوم «على الداعية أن يمتلك القدرة والجدارة وخلفية جيدة من المعرفة الإسلامية، إضافة إلى إلمام جيد بالديانة والثقافة الهولندية وطبائع المجتمع وعاداته، وكذلك معرفة كافية بالفرق والطوائف المسيحية كالكاثوليكية والبروتستانتية والكالفنية، لأنه قد يكون معرضا لأسئلة من أتباع تلك الطوائف أو يُسأل عن الفرق بينها وبين الإسلام، والمفروض به أن يعطي أجوبة مقنعة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا  
منظمة المسلمات الهولنديات Dutch Muslim Women 
وقد تأسست هذه المنظمة التي تسمى «النساء» (an - Nisa) في أمستردام عام 1980. وتقوم المنظمة بالعديد من النشاطات التي تتركز في اعطاء محاضرات ومعلومات حول الإسلام والحياة الإسلامية. وغالبية المشاركات هن من الهولنديات اللائي اعتنقن الإسلام ويرغبن بتلقي المزيد من المعرفة حول الإسلام. وقد كان الدافع الرئيسي لتأسيس «النساء» هو أن أغلب المنظمات الإسلامية هي منظمات رجالية، وتستخدم لغة قومية أخرى غير الهولندية مما يعني عدم استفادة غير الناطقين بها. ان أغلب الرجال المسلمين يمانعون في ذهاب نسائهم (بنات، زوجات، أمهات وأقارب) إلى المنظمات الإسلامية، لكنهم لا يمانعون في ترددهم على منظمات نسائية. إن المسلمات الهولنديات سرعان ما يفقدن علاقاتهن مع أقاربهن وصديقاتهن بعد اعتناقهن الإسلام. والمجتمع الهولندي يولي أهمية للعمل والجماعة المنظمة. ومنظمة النساء منظمة مستقلة وإسلامية على المذهب السني، وهي غير تابعة أو مرتبطة بأي مسجد أو جماعة رجالية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا  
الإذاعة الإسلامية الهولندية Dutch Islamic Broadcast 
من المؤسسات الاسلامية الهامة في هولندا هي الإذاعة الاسلامية الهولندية Nederlandse Omroep Moslimويرمز لها (NMO). وكانت فكرة إنشاء الإذاعة قد طرحت عام 1979، ولكنها استغرقت 7 سنوات حتى تحققت عام 1986. وتدار من قبل الأقليات المغربية والتركية والسورينامية. وتقوم وزارة الثقافة الهولندية بتمويلها. ويديرها حاليا عبد الواحد فان بومل. وبدأت نشاطها ببث برامج إذاعية وتلفزيونية اسبوعية، والتي تتضمن برامج تلفزيونية تعرض الآراء الإسلامية والفكر الإسلامي إضافة إلى متابعة شؤون المسلمين وتقارير عن أوضاعهم وما تعرضه وسائل الإعلام الغربية. وتعقد ندوات وحوارات مع مفكرين مسلمين، كما تتضمن مناقشة القضايا الهامة للمسلمين سواء خارج هولندا أو المقيمين فيها، كما تستضيف اُناساً اعتنقوا الإسلام للتحدث حول تجاربهم ومشاكلهم. وأما البرامج الإذاعية فهناك برامج باللغات العربية والتركية والهولندية.
يعتمد موقف الإذاعة الإسلامية الهولندية على «التنديد بالعنف واستخدامه أو المشاركة فيه بأية طريقة، وتشجيع الحوار بين الديانات السماوية، الإسلام والمسيحية واليهودية، والتركيز على الشباب الذي يواجه الإنحراف أثناء بحثه عن السعادة، حيث تسعى الإذاعة لمساعدتهم في تفادي الإنحراف»(2) وأما أهداف الإذاعة فهي:
1 - أن البرامج موجهة لكافة قطاعات المشاهدين والمستمعين من الذين يلعب الإسلام بالنسبة لهم دوراً مركزيا كديانة وأسلوب للحياة.Lifestyle
2 - تشجيع اندماج المسلمين في المجتمع الهولندي.
3 - التأكيد على غير المسلمين وإيصال المعلومات الصحيحة وكسب ثقتهم بالإسلام والثقافة الإسلامية.
4 - أن البرامج لن تشكل أية دعاية لأي تيار ديني أو حزب سياسي أو حكومة.
5 - معاملة المذاهب والفرق الإسلامية بمستوى واحد.
من المعتاد إستخدام الإذاعة والتلفزيون كمنبر للدعوة الدينية ونشر مبادئها بين مشاهديها ومستمعيها. ولا توجد معلومات أو تقييمات لأهمية الدور الذي تلعبه هذه الوسائل الإعلامية في الترويج للعقائد الدينية أو تأثيرها في تغيير عقائد الناس أو اعتناقهم العقيدة أو المذهب الذي تروج له، ومن المعلوم أهمية الإعلام في المجال السياسي وتأثيره على الرأي العام داخليا وخارجيا في تدعيم مواقف الجماعات السياسية والحكومات. ويبدو من الصعب التمييز بين الإيمان الديني والموقف السياسي وردود الأفعال العاطفية تجاه البرامج التي تبثها الإذاعة. يقول مدير الإذاعة عبد الواحد فان بومل «إن 70% من ردود الأفعال التي تتلقاها الإذاعة هاتفيا بعد عرض البرنامج تأتي من المشاهدين الهولنديين، مع أن نسبتهم قليلة من مجموع المشاهدين. ويعود ذلك إلى عدم تعود المسلمين المهاجرين على التعبير عن آرائهم سواء بالهاتف أو الرسائل. وتتضمن بعض ردود الأفعال اعتراضات على بعض البرامج التي تتضمن مواقف أو أفكاراً لا تنسجم مع أفكارهم، مثلا وردتنا ردود أفعال عديدة إثر عرض تحقيق عن أوضاع المسلمين في جنوب لبنان ومعاناتهم اليومية من الإحتلال الإسرائيلي، إذ ركز البرنامج على عرض وجهة نظر الجانب اللبناني وليس الجانب الآخر».

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا  
ديناميكية اعتناق الإسلام  
الموضوع المتجاهل 
إن موضوع اعتناق الإسلام قلما تعرض للبحث والإهتمام من قبل الباحثين الغربيين، ويلاحظ ذلك توماس آرنولد T. W. Arnold إذ يقول إن الكتابات الإسلامية ضعيفة في تسجيل ما يتعلق باعتناق الآخرين للإسلام، بينما يحظى هذا الأمر بأهمية خاصة في كتابات الكنيسة المسيحية. ويؤيد الباحث الفرنسي ريتشارد بوليه Richard Bulliet ذلك ويقول إن الإهتمام بهذا الأمر أخذ يتزايد فقط في السنين الأخيرة. إن عمليات اعتناق الإسلام الواسعة التي غيرت التاريخ جذريا عبر توحيد سكان الشرق الأوسط في ديانة جديدة ستكون بحاجة إلى مؤرخيـن جدد هذه المـرة. ويتسـاءل الأميركي لاري بوستون: لا أحد من هؤلاء الباحثين والمؤلفين طرح سبب هذا الإهمال(2). 
ويسأل المستشرق الأميركي ستيفن همفريز R. Stephen Humphreys، صاحب كتاب التاريخ الإسلامي Islamic History الذي قضى في تأليفه أكثر من عشر سنوات، وتعتمده الجامعات ككتاب أكاديمي في الدراسات الإسلامية، نفس السؤال ثم يضيف «إن موضوع اعتناق الإسلام بقي مهملا في حقول الدراسات الإسلامية. إن جميع الدراسات الهامة في هذا الموضوع يمكن تدوينها في صفحة واحدة فقط! لا يوجد أي عمل يقوم بتعريف هذا المجال من الدراسات ويضع الخطوط الرئيسية للبحوث المستقبلية(3)». وثم يعرف الاعتناق Conversionبأنه عملية تبديل مجموعة من المعتقدات الدينية والشعائر من دين إلى آخر. ثم يعلل همفريز هذا الاهمال ويعزوه إلى «أن المستشرقين الغربيين، إلى حد الحرب العالمية الأولى على الأقل، كانوا يضمرون إن لم يكن صراحة عداءهم للإسلام. وأن هذا النمط من التفكير قادهم إلى سلوك منحرف. إن موضوع اعتناق الإسلام يعني أنه عقيدة تتفوق على المسيحية واليهودية». 
إن من أهم الدراسات التي تناولت موضوع اعتناق الإسلام هي(2): 
1 - (إعتناق الإسلام) Conversion to Islam لـ "نهيميا ليفشن" الصادر عام 1979. 
2 - (اعتناق الإسلام في العصور الوسطى) Conversion to Islam in the Medieval Periodلـ "ريتشارد بوليه"، الصادر عام 1979. 
3 - (الدعوة الإسلامية في الغرب)Islamic Da¨Wah in the West لـ "لاري بوستون". 
الدراسات النفسية والإجتماعية Socio - Psychological studies 
منذ بداية هذا القرن، طرحت عدة نظريات تشرح ظاهرة التحول الديني Religious Conversionوتحاول تفسير الدوافع النفسية والإجتماعية التي تجعل الفرد يغير عقيدته ودينه، وقد حظيت ظاهرة التحول الديني باهتمام تدريجي بين علماء النفس والإجتماع والمؤرخين إضافة إلى اللاهوتيين. وهذه قائمة بأهم الدراسات النفسية والإجتماعية واللاهوتية:  
1 - Edwin, D. Starbuck, The Psychology of Religion", New York: 1900. 
2 - James, William. "The Varieties of Religious Experience" New York: New American Library, 1958. 
3 - Lofland, John and Stark, Rodney. "Becoming a World - Saver Theory of Conversion to a Deviant Perspective", American Sociological Review", December 1695, PP. 892 ff. 
4 - Roberts, F. J. "Some Psychological Factors in Religiou Conversion", British Journal of Social and Clinical Psychology, 165, PP. 185 - 187. 
5 - Levtzion, Nehemia. "Coversion Under Muslim Domination: A Comparative Study:, In Religious Change and Cultural Domination, Edited by David N. Lorenzen. Mexico City: 1981. 
6 - Heirich, Max. "Change of Heart: A Test of Some Widely Held Theories About Religious Conversion." American Journal of Sociology, November 1977, PP. 653 ff. 
7 - Salzman, Leon. "The Psychology of Religion and Ideological Conversion" Psychiatry, 16, May 1953. PP. 171 - 187.   
1 - (سايكولوجية الديانة) قام بها "إدوين ستاربوك" عام 1900 . 
2 - (تنوع الممارسة الدينية) قام بها "وليم جيمس" عام 1958 . 
3 - (أن تصبح منقذ العالم: نظرية في التحول الديني) قام بها كل من جول لوفلاند ورودني ستارك عام 1965 . 
4 - (بعض العوامل النفسية في التحول الديني) قام بها "أف. جي. روبرتس" عام 1965 . 
5 - (الإعتناق تحت الهيمنة الإسلامية: دراسة مقارنة) قام بها "ليفشن نهيميا" عام 1981 . 
6 - (تغيير القلب: اختبار بعض النظريات المتعلقة بالتحول الديني) قام بها "ماكس هيرخ" عام 1977 . 
7 - (سايكولوجية الديانة والتحول الأيديولوجي) قام بها "ليون سالزمان" عام 1953 . 
إن هذه الدراسات تركز على الجانب النفسي والإجتماعي، إذ تحاول التأكيد على أن الذين يغيرون ديانتهم هم من الاشخاص المريضين نفسيا، أو لديهم مشاكل إجتماعية يحاولون التخلص منها باللجوء إلى الحل الديني. وهي لا تنطبق على موضوع إعتناق الإسلام لكنها تتضمن تحليلات وملاحظات هامة، وسأقوم بمقارنتها بالنتائج التي حصلت عليها من خلال المقابلات التي أجريتها مع عدد من الذين إعتنقوا الاسلام.  
 نتائج الدراسة 
إن هدف الدراسة هو تحديد طبيعة إعتناق الإسلام في البيئة الغربية، في هولندا، إنطلاقا من الخصائص النفسية والإجتماعية والدينية لهؤلاء المعتنقين من حيث العمر، الجنس والخلفية الدينية والتعليم وغيره، إضافة إلى الدوافع التي جعلتهم يقررون اعتناق الإسلام بالذات دون غيره من العقائد والأديان والأيديولوجيات. وسأحاول تحديد الدور الذي تقوم به الدعوة الاسلامية في اعتناقهم الإسلام. وقد أجريت لقاءات مع سبعة أشخاص، أربعة رجال وثلاث نساء، كانوا قد اعتنقوا الإسلام في أوقات متفاوتة بعضهم منذ 25 سنة وآخرون أقل من ذلك، وبعضهم كنت الشاهد على اعتناقهم الإسلام ووفقنا الله سبحانه وتعالى لشرح التعاليم الاسلامية لهم قبل اعتناقهم. ولغرض المحافظة على سرية المعلومات الشخصية التي أدلوا لي بها سأجتنب ذكر أسمائهم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا   
الدراسات النفسية والإجتماعية Socio - Psychological studies  
منذ بداية هذا القرن، طرحت عدة نظريات تشرح ظاهرة التحول الديني Religious Conversionوتحاول تفسير الدوافع النفسية والإجتماعية التي تجعل الفرد يغير عقيدته ودينه، وقد حظيت ظاهرة التحول الديني باهتمام تدريجي بين علماء النفس والإجتماع والمؤرخين إضافة إلى اللاهوتيين. وهذه قائمة بأهم الدراسات النفسية والإجتماعية واللاهوتية. 
___________________________ 
1 - R. S. Humphreys, P. 274. 
2 - See - Nehemiah Livtion "Conversion to Islam" K New York: 
Holmes and Meier Publishers: 1979. 
- Richard Bulliet "Conversion to Islam in The Medieval Period". 
Cambridge. Mass: Harvard University Press: 1979. 
3 - See: 
1 - Edwin, D. Starbuck, The Psychology of Religion", New York: 1900. 
2 - James, William. "The Varieties of Religious Experience" New York: New American Library, 1958. 
3 - Lofland, John and Stark, Rodney. "Becoming a World - Saver Theory of Conversion to a Deviant Perspective", American Sociological Review", December 1695, PP. 892 ff. 
4 - Roberts, F. J. "Some Psychological Factors in Religiou Conversion", British Journal of Social and Clinical Psychology, 165, PP. 185 - 187. 
5 - Levtzion, Nehemia. "Coversion Under Muslim Domination: A Comparative Study:, In Religious Change and Cultural Domination, Edited by David N. Lorenzen. Mexico City: 1981. 
6 - Heirich, Max. "Change of Heart: A Test of Some Widely Held Theories About Religious Conversion." American Journal of Sociology, November 1977, PP. 653 ff. 
7 - Salzman, Leon. "The Psychology of Religion and Ideological Conversion" Psychiatry, 16, May 1953. PP. 171 - 187.   
1 - (سايكولوجية الديانة) قام بها "إدوين ستاربوك" عام 1900 . 
2 - (تنوع الممارسة الدينية) قام بها "وليم جيمس" عام 1958 . 
3 - (أن تصبح منقذ العالم: نظرية في التحول الديني) قام بها كل من جول لوفلاند ورودني ستارك عام 1965 . 
4 - (بعض العوامل النفسية في التحول الديني) قام بها "أف. جي. روبرتس" عام 1965 . 
5 - (الإعتناق تحت الهيمنة الإسلامية: دراسة مقارنة) قام بها "ليفشن نهيميا" عام 1981 . 
6 - (تغيير القلب: اختبار بعض النظريات المتعلقة بالتحول الديني) قام بها "ماكس هيرخ" عام 1977 . 
7 - (سايكولوجية الديانة والتحول الأيديولوجي) قام بها "ليون سالزمان" عام 1953 . 
إن هذه الدراسات تركز على الجانب النفسي والإجتماعي، إذ تحاول التأكيد على أن الذين يغيرون ديانتهم هم من الاشخاص المريضين نفسيا، أو لديهم مشاكل إجتماعية يحاولون التخلص منها باللجوء إلى الحل الديني. وهي لا تنطبق على موضوع إعتناق الإسلام لكنها تتضمن تحليلات وملاحظات هامة، وسأقوم بمقارنتها بالنتائج التي حصلت عليها من خلال المقابلات التي أجريتها مع عدد من الذين إعتنقوا الاسلام. 
نتائج الدراسة 
إن هدف الدراسة هو تحديد طبيعة إعتناق الإسلام في البيئة الغربية، في هولندا، إنطلاقا من الخصائص النفسية والإجتماعية والدينية لهؤلاء المعتنقين من حيث العمر، الجنس والخلفية الدينية والتعليم وغيره، إضافة إلى الدوافع التي جعلتهم يقررون اعتناق الإسلام بالذات دون غيره من العقائد والأديان والأيديولوجيات. وسأحاول تحديد الدور الذي تقوم به الدعوة الاسلامية في اعتناقهم الإسلام. وقد أجريت لقاءات مع سبعة أشخاص، أربعة رجال وثلاث نساء، كانوا قد اعتنقوا الإسلام في أوقات متفاوتة بعضهم منذ 25 سنة وآخرون أقل من ذلك، وبعضهم كنت الشاهد على اعتناقهم الإسلام ووفقنا الله سبحانه وتعالى لشرح التعاليم الاسلامية لهم قبل اعتناقهم. ولغرض المحافظة على سرية المعلومات الشخصية التي أدلوا لي بها سأجتنب ذكر أسمائهم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا  
عدد وجنس المعتنقين للإسلام 
يقدر عدد الذين اعتنقوا الإسلام في هولندا بحوالي 15000 شخص. ولا يوجد أي مصدر يمكنه تزويدنا بالرقم الحقيقي. ويعلل المستشرق الهولندي فان كوننكز فيلد VanKoningsveld بأن هذا النقص يعود "لاسباب شخصية حيث أن المقررات الدستورية تفصل الدين عن السياسة، مما يعني عدم وجود تسجيل رسمي للمواطنين يبين انتماءهم وعقائدهم الدينية(1). إن أغلب المعتنقين للإسلام غير مسجلين كمسلمين في أي مكان، فمركز المعلومات الاسلامي في لاهاي يقوم بتسجيل اولئك الذين ينطقون بالشهادة فيه. كما أن المعتنقين يحتفظون بأسمائهم الغربية في السجلات والأوراق الرسمية كجواز السفر واجازة السياقة والسجل المدني وغيرها. 
إن النساء يشكلن الغالبية العظمى من الذين يعتنقون الإسلام. وتبلغ النسبة حوالي 80%(2). ان هذه النسبة العالية بين النساء الهولنديات هي على العكس منها بين النساء الغربيات حيث أن نسبة النساء اللائي يعتنقن الإسلام تبلغ في أميركا 50% وفي أوروبا هي 32%(3). ويحاول لاري بوستون تفسير هذه الظاهرة أي انخفاض نسبة اعتناق الإسلام بين النساء الاوروبيات عنه بين النساء الاميركيات فيقول "ان الاعلام الغربي يعرض المرأة المسلمة على أنها محجبة، منعزلة، غير متعلمة واعتبارها أكثر قليلا من المواد الممتلكة من قبل الرجل، مما يجعلها مدانة بنظر المرأة الغربية المعاصرة. كما أن الملابس التقليدية للمرأة الشرقية وأسلوبها الإجتماعي لا يمكن اعتبارهما كقاعدة في البيئة الغربية. ويقوم الاعلام الغربي بتضخيم قضية استعباد الرجل للمرأة، مما يؤثر في تشويه صورة المرأة، كل ذلك يمكن أن يكون سبب إعراض المرأة عن اعتناق الإسلام". 
وإذا كانت الأسباب المذكورة أعلاه تنطبق في أوروبا الغربية فلماذا تختلف الوضعية في هولندا وهي جزء من أوروبا؟ حيث ترتفع نسبة النساء المعتنقات للإسلام. إن أغلب الهولنديات المسلمات يتقيدن باللباس الاسلامي (الحجاب). لقد ذكرت لي سيدتان مسلمتان بأنهما كانتا تعلمان قبل اسلامهما بضرورة ارتداء الحجاب. وأنهما واجهتا صعوبات في ارتدائه في محيطهما. فالناس من حولهما يسألونهما دائما عن ذلك الزي المرتبط في أذهانهم بالنساء الشرقيات. وهما مضطرتان للإجابة على تلك الأسئلة. إن أغلب النساء المعتنقات يعانين من هذا الامر وخاصة في العمل. وبعضهن اضطررن لترك العمل أو طردن منه لهذا السبب بالذات. 
يعتبر الزواج أهم عامل في اعتناق الهولنديات للإسلام، وهذا ما يتفق عليه الجميع، من الدعاة للإسلام أو المعتنقين أنفسهم. وهذه الحقيقة تناقض تحليلات لاري بوستون L. Postonالذي يقول بأن "المرأة الأميركية أقل معارضة من المرأة الأوربية في الزواج من مسلم". ثم يضيف "لا توجد معلومات إحصائية حول هذه القضية"(2). ان هذا الموضوع بحاجة إلى بحث أكثر من أجل الوصول إلى نتائج منطقية تفسر طبيعة سلوك المرأة الغربية تجاه الرجل المسلم. لقد اعتمد لاري بوستون في استنتاجه ذاك على دراسة بريطانية قامت بها السيدة حرفية بلBall Harfiyah(3). ان ذلك يشير إلى أن المرأة الهولندية لا تجد صعوبة أو عائقا في الزواج بالمسلم أو بالأجنبي عموما. صحيح أنه لا توجد إحصائيات في هولندا تبين نسبة أو عدد النساء الهولنديات المتزوجات بمسلمين أو أجانب، ولكن ارتفاع نسبة الهولنديات المعتنقات للإسلام يمكنه أن يدعم الإستنتاج الذي ذكرته. 
برأي الإسلام، كما يعرضه السيد أبو القاسم الخوئي "لا يجوز للمسلم أن ينكح غير الكتابية إجماعاً، لا دواماً (زواجاً دائماً) ولا إنقطاعاً (زواج متعة). وفي الكتابيـة قــولان أظهرهما الجواز في المنقطع، بل وفي الدائم أيضاً"(1). ذلك يعني أنه بإمكـان المرأة غير المسلـمة الإحتفاظ بديانتها (المسيحية أو اليهودية أو المجوسية أو الصابئية)(2) بعد زواجها بمسلم. ومع ذلك وجدت أن المرأة الهولندية تبدي رغبة لإعتناق الإسلام بعد زواجها، إن لم تكن قد اعتنقته قبل الزواج. ويفضل المسلمون الملتزمون بالتعاليم الاسلامية أن تعتنق زوجاتهم الإسلام قبل الزواج. أما المرأة المسلمة فلا يجوز لها أن تتزوج بغير المسلم. وهذا الامر يدفع العديد من الرجال غير المسلمين لإشهار اسلامهم قبل زواجهم بمسلمة. وقد كان أحد الشباب المعتنقين للإسلام والذي أجريت معه مقابلة، قد اتخذ ذلك القرار لأنه أراد الزواج بفتاة مسلمة. 
بالنسبة للديانات السابقة للمعتنقين فقد تضمنت المذاهب المسيحية، الكاثوليكية، البروتستانتية والكالفنية. وكانت هناك حالات نادرة في هولندا، إذ أسلم شاب هندوسي، كما أسلمت فتاة يهودية. أما بالنسبة للمذاهب الاسلامية فأغلبية المعتنقين أسلم وفق المذاهب السنية، كما يوجد البعض ممن يؤمن بالمذهب الشيعي الاثني عشري. ولوحظت حالات يكون فيها المعتنق يميل للتصوف والصوفية. ويعود ذلك إلى مذهب المسلم الذي أقنعه أو المؤسسة التي أشهر إسلامه فيها.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا  
أعمار المعتنقين للإسلام 
ان معدل العمر بيـن معتنقي المسيحية أي الذيـن يتحولون من مذهب مسيحي إلى آخر يتراوح بين 15 - 16 عاما(3). في ذلك السن في مرحلة المراهقة يبدأ المرء برفض ديانة الوالدين وينطبق هذا الأمر إلى حد ما على الهولنديين المعتنقين للإسلام، فقد ذكر أحد الرجال أنه كان يراوده مثل ذلك الشعور عندما كان في سن 15 - 16 عاما. وذكرت إحدى السيدات أنها توقفت عن الذهاب إلى الكنيسة عندما كان عمرها 18 عاما، كما قال شاب آخر أنه لم يجد ما يثير اهتمامه بالدين عندما كان في سن مبكر، بين 10 - 12 عاما، أي قبل المراهقة. ويقول رجل آخر أنه عندما كان في سن 14 عاماً، كانت لديه تساؤلات مما جعله يرفض ديانته المسيحية ومذهب الكالفنية Calvinism، كما رفض أداء قسم الولاء للدين. هذا القسم يؤدى بين سن 21 و 18 عاما. 
إن معدل أعمار المعتنقين للإسلام أي عمرهم حين اعتناقهم يبلغ في أميركا 29 عاماً وفي أوروبا 7،33 عاماً. أما في هولندا فإن الصورة التقريبية هي: 
الأكثرية 25 - 35 عاما (بمعدل 30 عاما). 
الفئة الثانية (الأقلية)18 - 25 عاما (بمعدل 5،21 عاماً). 
الفئة الثالثة (الأقل)أكثر من 40 عاماً. 
لقد كانت أعمار الذين أجريت معهم مقابلات كالآتي: بالنسبة للرجال 23، 28، 29، 30 عاماً. أما النساء فكانت أعمارهن 26، 29، 34 عاماً. فيكون بذلك معدل العمر حين اعتناق الإسلام هو 4،28 عاماً، مما يعني أن الهولنديين يعتنقون الإسلام في سن أقل من نظرائهم الأوروبيين والأميركيين. 
ويمضي المعتنق الغربي فترة طويلة نسبياً حتى يصل إلى قرار اعتناق الإسلام، اذ تبلغ 6،14 عاماً(1). وهذه الفترة تمثل المدة من بداية رفضه للديانة السابقة إلى أن يصبح مسلماً، أما في هولندا فتبلغ حوالي 4،13 عاماً، اذا اعتبرنا أن معدل العمر حين البدء برفض الديانة السابقة يبلغ 15 عاماً. ويدل ذلك على أن الفرد الهولندي يحتاج إلى وقت أقل من بقية الغربيين كي يعتنق الإسلام. 
دور النشاط الدعوي في اعتناق الإسلام 
كما ذكرنا سابقاً، فان الدعوة للإسلام عموما تبقى معتمدة على المبادرات الشخصية أكثر من العمل المنظم. وهناك بعض المؤسسات الاسلامية التي تمارس النشاط الدعوي، ولكنها لا تمثل كل النشاط الدعوي، ولا تدعي ذلك أيضاً. 
ان وجود المسلمين في المجتمع الهولندي له تأثير كبير في ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام حيث يوجد حوالي نصف مليون مسلم حالياً. ان هذا العدد من المسلمين لا يعني بالضرورة أنهم كلهم ملتزمون بالتعاليم والاحكام الشرعية، أو أن أفكارهم وسلوكهم نابعة من شعور ديني محض. ورغم أنهم يصنفون رسميا من المسلمين، ولكن يمكن تقسيمهم إلى عدة فئات حسب التزامهم الديني الى: 
1 - الملتزمين The Confessionals وهم الذين يؤدون الشعائر الاسلامية ويعتبرون الإسلام ليس دينا فحسب بل طريقة اجتماعية ثقافية في الحياة. 
2 - المعتقدين The Believers وهم الذين يقبلون الاحكام الدينية والقواعد الإجتماعية الاخلاقية الاسلامية لكنهم لا يلتزمون بأداء الواجبات الدينية. 
3 - المتحررين The Librals وهم الذين يعتقدون ببعض القيم الاخلاقية والمبادئ الفلسفية للإسلام لكن لديهم انتقادات أو يرفضون بعض المظاهر الدينية وخاصة ما يتعلق بالامور الإجتماعية السياسية. 
4 - اللاأدرية The Agnosticists وهم الذين لا يؤمنون بالاحكام والتعاليم الاسلامية ويرفضون أن يكون الدين أساساً للحياة الإجتماعية الثقافية. 
هؤلاء المسلمون يعيشون بين ظهراني المجتمع الهولندي ويقيمون علاقات وصداقات، يحاول الملتزمون منهم أن يشرحوا الإسلام للهولنديين. وقد يتأثر هؤلاء سواء بالحوار والحديث أو من خلال الممارسات الاسلامية والعادات الشرقية التي يجد الغربيون فيها نمطا جديداً من التفكير والسلوك، أقرب للبساطة والفطرة والذوق الانساني من الافكار والفلسفات والعادات الاوروبية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا  
دور النشاط الدعوي في اعتناق الإسلام 
كما ذكرنا سابقاً، فان الدعوة للإسلام عموما تبقى معتمدة على المبادرات الشخصية أكثر من العمل المنظم. وهناك بعض المؤسسات الاسلامية التي تمارس النشاط الدعوي، ولكنها لا تمثل كل النشاط الدعوي، ولا تدعي ذلك أيضاً. 
ان وجود المسلمين في المجتمع الهولندي له تأثير كبير في ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام حيث يوجد حوالي نصف مليون مسلم حالياً. ان هذا العدد من المسلمين لا يعني بالضرورة أنهم كلهم ملتزمون بالتعاليم والاحكام الشرعية، أو أن أفكارهم وسلوكهم نابعة من شعور ديني محض. ورغم أنهم يصنفون رسميا من المسلمين، ولكن يمكن تقسيمهم إلى عدة فئات حسب التزامهم الديني الى: 
1 - الملتزمين The Confessionals وهم الذين يؤدون الشعائر الاسلامية ويعتبرون الإسلام ليس دينا فحسب بل طريقة اجتماعية ثقافية في الحياة. 
2 - المعتقدين The Believers وهم الذين يقبلون الاحكام الدينية والقواعد الإجتماعية الاخلاقية الاسلامية لكنهم لا يلتزمون بأداء الواجبات الدينية. 
3 - المتحررين The Librals وهم الذين يعتقدون ببعض القيم الاخلاقية والمبادئ الفلسفية للإسلام لكن لديهم انتقادات أو يرفضون بعض المظاهر الدينية وخاصة ما يتعلق بالامور الإجتماعية السياسية. 
4 - اللاأدرية The Agnosticists وهم الذين لا يؤمنون بالاحكام والتعاليم الاسلامية ويرفضون أن يكون الدين أساساً للحياة الإجتماعية الثقافية. 
هؤلاء المسلمون يعيشون بين ظهراني المجتمع الهولندي ويقيمون علاقات وصداقات، يحاول الملتزمون منهم أن يشرحوا الإسلام للهولنديين. وقد يتأثر هؤلاء سواء بالحوار والحديث أو من خلال الممارسات الاسلامية والعادات الشرقية التي يجد الغربيون فيها نمطا جديداً من التفكير والسلوك، أقرب للبساطة والفطرة والذوق الانساني من الافكار والفلسفات والعادات الاوروبية.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا  
شهادات من الواقع  
ان جميع الذين التقيتهم قد صرحوا بتأثرهم بصديق أو أصدقاء مسلمين، وأنه كان لهم دور في اتخاذ المعتنقين قرارهم بإشهار الإسلام. ذكر لي أحدهم بأنه "كان لي صديق مسلم، وكان يحدثني عن الإسلام، فوجدت نفسي مهتماً بالامر. عندما بلغ عمري 22 عاماً، تزوج صديق لي بفتاة مسلمة. لقد ذهبت معه للاقامة بين تلك الجالية الأندونيسية المسلمة. لقد مكثت بينهم ثلاثة شهور تعرفت خلالها على الإسلام وعقائده. لقد كانوا يمتازون بالبساطة ودماثة الخلق. بعد ذلك قررت أن أصبح مسلماً". 
وتقول سيدة مسلمة: لقد تعرفت على شاب عراقي مسلم، أخذ يحدثني عن الإسلام. لقد كان الإسلام شيئاً غامضاً في ذهني وكنت أحمل الصورة التي رسمتها وسائل الاعلام الغربية، لقد كان يشرح لي المفاهيم الاسلامية وفلسفة الاحكام الشرعية. وتقول شابة أخرى: "لقد التقيت بشاب عراقي متدين، وكان يتحدث عن الإسلام بطريقة عقلانية وثقة. في البداية لم تكن لي رغبة في الحديث عن الإسلام لما في ذهني من نظرة سلبية تجاهه، ولكن فيما بعد وجدتني أصغي اليه باهتمام. ومن جانبه لم ييأس أو يتردد أو يخجل من عرض الإسلام وتعاليمه علي" ويقول شاب مسلم "لقد تعرفت على فتاة مسلمة أثناء قضاء إجازتي في المغرب وأعجبت بها ولما قررنا الزواج قالت لي يجب أن تصبح مسلماً كي يمكنك الزواج بي، وأنا سعيد الآن بالإثنين، بالزواج وباعتناقي الإسلام". 
وذكر لي قسيس هولندي قد اعتنق الإسلام بأنه "كان يشرف على العمل الإجتماعي في منجم للفحم يعمل فيه عمال مغاربة. وفي أحد الايام نقل بعضهم إلى العيادة الطبية لإصابتهم بالإغماء، وبعد أن أفاقوا سألتهم لماذا لا تشربون شيئاً فان العمل شاق في المناجم، فقالوا نحن مسلمون، والآن شهر رمضان، واننا صائمون، لا يجوز لنا أن نخرق هذا الواجب الاسلامي. أثار في نفسي هذا الموقف حب الاستطلاع والتعرف على الإسلام. بعد سنين سافرت إلى مصر، أثارني تعامل الناس الودي معي. لقد صادف سفري في شهر رمضان، وكان من عادة الناس أن يفترشوا الشوارع حين وقت الافطار، وكثير منهم يدعونني لتناول الافطار معهم مع أنهم لا يعرفونني. لقد جذبتني هذه الاخلاق الرفيعة إلى الإسلام". 
وذكر لي رجل آخر "لقد هاجرت إلى جنوب أفريقيا، وتعرفت هناك على صديق أسود. كان سكيرا عصبياً فوضوياً. وبعد سنوات من الفراق التقيته وكان قد أصبح مسلماً، لقد تغير كلياً، لقد أصبح هادئاً رزيناً يتحدث بمنطق جديد وأفكار انسانية لم أسمع بها من قبل. صار أكثر شفافية ومتمسكاً بالروحيات حتى غدا متصوفاً. لقد أصبت بصدمة عندما شاهدت ذلك الانقلاب الكبير في شخصيته، وتساءلت في نفسي: ما هي هذه القوة التي قلبت كيان صديقي رأساً على عقب؟ ان هذا القوة القادرة على فعل هذه المعجزة لجديرة بالاحترام والتقدير، بل وبالعبادة، عندها قررت أن أصبح مسلماً". 
أما اتصالهم بالمراكز الاسلامية والمساجد فقد حدث قبيل اعتناقهم الإسلام أو بعده، فقد ذكر بعض الهولنديين أنهم تلقوا دروسا في الإسلام في مركز المعلومات الاسلامي في لاهاي. وقال أحدهم "عندما كنت في سن 18 عاماً ذهبت إلى مسجد الاحمدية في أمستردام كان المسجد الوحيد آنذاك كانت المحاضرة قد جذبتني بعمق بأفكارها ومفاهيمها الاسلامية" وذكر رجل آخر بأنه استعار نسخة من القرآن الكريم من مسجد في لاهاي، ثم نطق بالشهادة في نفس المسجد. 
إن الأفراد المسلمين والدعاة الناشطين يلعبون معا دوراً مشتركاً في عملية التحول واعتناق الإسلام. فالفرد المسلم يهدي غير المسلم نحو الإسلام بطريقة ما، عبر العلاقة الشخصية والحوار والنقاش حتى يقتنع بالاسلام، ثم يبدأ دور الداعية الاسلامي في ترسيخ البناء العقائدي له وتزويده بالمعلومات اللازمة من عقائد ومفاهيم وتعاليم اسلامية، عبر الدروس والمحاضرات والنقاشات المفتوحة والكتب والمطبوعات. والبدء بردم بقايا تعاليم الديانة السابقة وإحلال التعاليم الاسلامية محلها. فاذا ما طويت هذه المراحل يصبح الفرد مستعداً لإشهار الإسلام والنطق بالشهادة، ويصبح مسلماً جديداً وعضوا في المجتمع الاسلامي الكبير. وقد يلعب أي فرد مسلم دور الداعية للإسلام بشرط أن تكون لديه المقدرة والكفاءة في ادارة الحوار وإقناع الآخر بالتعاليم الاسلامية، مع مراعاة كل حالة وظروفها ومستوى تعليمها واهتماماتها. فقد نجح أحد المؤمنين العراقيين في اقناع إمرأتين غربيتين ليس باعتناق الإسلام فحسب، بل بالزواج منه. ان تعدد الزوجات الغربيات يعتبر من الحالات النادرة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا   
دوافع التحول الديني Conversion 
يشير العالم النفسي المختص بالديانات، وليم جيمس William James إلى أن اعتناق الديانة الجديدة هو عملية تدريجية أو فجائية، عندما يتنازع الشخصية شعوران أحدهما شعور واعي بالخطأ والتعاسة يتحول بعدها إلى شعور واعي بالصواب والسعادة، يترسخ تدريجيا بالحقائق الدينية(1). ويعرف عملية التحول الديني بأنها "في جوهرها ظاهرة عادية في مرحلة المراهقة، حين يجتاز المراهق هذه المرحلة نحو النضج والانتقال من عالم الطفولة إلى الحياة الناضجة بما تتضمنه من مشاعر روحية وتطور عقلي واسع(2). ويعزو عملية التحول إلى عوامل أخرى مثل الفشل في الإندماج الإجتماعي نتيجة انحرافات نفسية Psychological malformation أو مرض ذهني Mental illness. عندها يعتقد أن التحول إلى ديانة أخرى سيكون حلا لمشكلة الإندماج". 
ويميز وليم جيمس بين نوعين من التحول الديني، أحدهما واع وتطوعي Conscious and Voluntaryبينما النوع الآخر يكون إجبارياً ولا واعياً Involuntary andUnconscious. ويحدث هذا الأخير في القسم اللاشعوري واللاواعي من الدماغ، ويوصف عادة بالتحول الديني التلقائي(3). 
ويرى ليون سالزمان Leon Salzmanبأن التحول التلقائي لا يحقق مهمة الإندماج، وفي أحسن الأحوال يكون حلا مؤقتا للمشاكل النفسية(4). لقد أجرى روبرتس F. J.Roberts دراسة شملت 43 طالبا من طلاب اللاهوت، تبين أن 23 طالباً منهم قد شهد تحولاً فجائياً Sudden Conversionداخل المسيحية ووجد أن الانبساط أو الإهتمام بخارج الذات Extroversionوالعصاب Neuroticismقد توزعا على كلا المجموعتين دون تفاوت، ثم استنتج بأن العصاب ليست له علاقة بنوع التحول الديني. وهذا على العكس ما اعتقده ليون سالزمان(5). 
وكان سالزمان Salzmanقد قدم نظرية اعتمد في وضعها على مشاهداته وخبرته في معالجة المرضى النفسيين حيث يقول: ان التحول الديني يحدث بعد شعور طاغ بالاستياء والكره والعداء وميول تدميرية Destructive Tendencies، وليس من خصائصه الإنسجام والسمو والسعادة والاستقامة الواعية. وقد ذكر سالزمان أن المتحولين إلى الديانة الجديدة يتصفون بما يلي: 
1 - حدة مبالغ فيها ولا عقلانية في إيمانهم بالعقيدة الجديدة. 
2 - علاقتهم بالشكل أكبر من اهتمامهم بمبادئ المعتقد الجديد. 
3 - موقفهم تجاه الديانة السابقة يتسم بالإحتقار والضغينة والرفض. 
4 - عدم التسامح تجاه أي شيء أو أي شخص يشكل انحرافا عن العقيدة الجديدة. 
5 - حماسة (صليبية) في تحويل الآخرين إلى العقيدة الجديدة. 
6 - نزعاتهم المازوخية / السادية Masochistic / Sadistic Tendencies تدل على رغبتهم في الإستشهادMartyrdom، واستغراقهم في إنكار الذات(1)Self- Denial. 
وقد قدم جون لوفلاندJohn Lofland ورودني ستارك Rodney Stark نظرية يعزوان فيها التحول الديني إلى نفسية ارتدادية أو عكسية Reverse Psychology. لقد افترضا أنه في المجتمعات الغربية ذات الشعور العالي بالفردية Individuality غالبا ما ينجذب الفرد إلى وجهة نظر مجهولة وغامضة ويقلل من شأن النظام الذي يعيشه. وعندها يصبح التحول بمثابة اعتراض على الظروف العائلية والإجتماعية التي تبدو أقل من الحالة المثالية التي يصبو إليها(2). وبناء على تلك النظرية فقد قدما تفسيراً لطبيعة الظروف والعوامل التي تهيئ هؤلاء الأشخاص للتحول الديني، هذه المراحل هي: 
1 - التوترTension حيث تتجاذب الفرد حالتان هما الوضعية الخيالية المثالية والحالة الواقعية التي يعيشها. هذا التجاذب يؤدي إلى الشعور بالإحباط والغضب أو العجز. 
2 - أن يكون للمتحول Convert منظور ديني لحل المشكلة، فلم يتحدث أحد من أولئك المتحولين إلى ديانة أخرى عن حل نفسي أو سياسي للمشاكل المطروحة. إن أغلبهم قادمون من مدن صغيرة أو مجتمعات متدينة، لذلك هم يعتقدون أن الحل يكمن في الإيمان الديني. ومع اعترافهم أن القناعة الدينية لا تعطيهم حلولا جيدة لمشاكلهم لذلك كان عليهم أن يبحثوا عن حل آخر. 
3 - مرحلة البحث Seekership فكل واحد منهم يصنف نفسه بأنه رحالة يسافر من 
أرض إلى أخرى بحثا عن إمكانيات جديدة سواء في النمط الحياتي أو النظرة للعالم. ان كل فرد منهم يبلغ في مرحلة معينة نقطة الإنعطاف Turning Point وهي اللحظة التي تكون فيه العقيدة القديمة قد اكتملت أو فشلت أو تعطلت. 
4 - مرحلة الإيمان التأملي الشخصي Individuative - Reflective Faithوتمتد هذه الفترة من سن البلوغ وحتى سن 35 عاما. وتدعى بمرحلة (نقض الاسطورة Demythologizing Phase) حيث يبدأ بالإدعاء بهوية يمكن تعريفها بأنها مجموعة مركبة من الأدوار والمعاني مع بعضها. 
5 - مرحلة الإيمان الموحد Conjunctive Faith حيث تبدأ في منتصف العمر، حيث يبدأ التكامل مع النفس والنظرة للحياة. وفي هذه المرحلة يدرك الفرد العبارات الموهمة Paradoxes، كما يعي الحقائق المتناقضة، ويكافح لتوحيد هذه المتناقضات في العقل والتجربة. 
6 - وتحل هذه التناقضات في المرحلة السادسة، وهي مرحلة الإيمان العالمي Universalizing Faith. وفي هذه المرحلة يظهر النشاط وتجسيد الإلتزامات في الحب المطلق والعدالة المطلقة على الرغم من تعريض نفسه أو جماعته للمخاطر أو الترتيبات العرفية للواقع الحالي. إن القليلين هم الذين يبلغون ذلك المستوى، فهو محجوز للذين يرغبون بدفع ثمن غال لإلتزاماتهم الدينية(1). 
وفي عام 1977 نشر ماكس هيرخMax Heirich مقالة تضمنت آراءه بالتحول الديني. وقد كانت آراؤه تخالف جميع البحوث السابقة. وقسم هيرش دراسته إلى ثلاثة أدوار هي: 
1 - أن التحول قد يكون في البداية حلا خيالياً Fantasy لمواجهة الضغط، عندها يتم التعامل مع حالة التهديد اما بالتوجه للقوى ما فوق الطبيعيةSupernatural Forces، أو بتغيير الواقع بحيث تبدو المادة المحزنة السابقة غير ذات أهمية. 
2 - أن التحول يعزى إلى الظروف السابقة التي تجعل هناك طريقا واحدا هو التحول. وقد يكون للتوجيهات الأبوية تأثير على الطفل، ودور التعليم الجنسي يمكن أن يفسر 
هيمنة الإناث المتحولات على الذكور. 
3 - أن المعلومات المستقاة من الآخرين تصبح مشتركة وقوية بحيث أن الفرد يرى الأشياء من خلال عيون الآخرين. ثم يعترف هيرش بأن العامل الذي يحث على التحول الديني ما زال غامضا(1). 
أما فلو كونوي Flo Conway وجيم سيغلمان Jim Siegelman فهما يؤكدان على أن العوامل النفسية والإجتماعية تلعب دوراً في التحول الديني، وتؤدي إلى حدوث تغييرات بيوكيماوية Biochemical alterations في تركيب الدماغ نفسه، تسبب حالة متغيرة من الوعي. إن مثل تلك التغييرات قد تحدث بسبب بعض وسائل التخاطب والإتصال Techniques of Communications البسيطة مثل أسلوب وبلاغة الخطاب والقدرة على الإقناع، وابتكار وسائل دعائية ذات تأثير جمعي، وفهم دقيق للعناصر المخاطبة إضافة إلى ديناميكية الجماعات النشطة(2). 
إن جميع الدراسات المذكورة آنفا تركز على الدوافع النفسية والظروف الإجتماعية مع التغافل وإهمال العامل الديني والعقائدي. إن عملية التحول الديني ذات صلة وثيقة بالدين أولاً وقبل كل شيء. وقد تجنب علماء النفس والإجتماع التطرق للعامل الديني دون سبب يذكر. ولو تجاوزنا سوء النية تجاه الإسلام، وقلنا بأنهم موضوعيون مائة بالمائة، فلعل السبب يعود إلى عدم رغبتهم في الخوض في الجدال الديني الذي لا يثير اهتمامهم أو أنه يؤدي بهم إلى طريق بعيد عن أهدافهم. وقد تكون هناك رغبة في تصوير أولئك الذين يعتنقون الإسلام بأنهم ليسوا أفراداً أسوياء بل من المرضى النفسيين أو الذين يعيشون أزمات اجتماعية. لقد كانت تجاربهم على أفراد وجماعات بل وطوائف دينية بدائية، وحاول بعضهم تطبيق تلك النتائج على الأفراد الاسوياء في مجتمعات متحضرة، فكانت النتائج بعيدة عن الواقع بل حتى لو انطبقت على بعض الديانات فانها لا تنطبق على الإسلام. وقد وصل إلى هذه النتيجة العالم الاميركي لاري بوستون إذ قال "إن الدوافع النفسية والإجتماعية لا تلعب أي دور أساسي في ظاهرة اعتناق  
الإسلام". وحاول سبيلمان G. M. Speelman وهو لاهوتي مسيحي هولندي أن يطبق نتائج تلك الدراسات على الذين يعتنقون الإسلام ليصفهم بالمرضى والعصابيين، فنشر مقالته (لماذا يصبح المسيحي مسلما) في مجلة (الكنيسة واللاهوت) حاول فيها أن يكون حديثه علميا معتمدا على بحوث نفسية ودراسات اجتماعية. وهي محاولة بائسة لتبرير ظاهرة التخلي عن الديانة المسيحية وإعتناق الاسلام(2). 
الدوافع الدينية The Theological Motives 
من خلال الإجابة على الأسئلة التي طرحتها على مجموعة الاشخاص المعتنقين للإسلام حصلت على نتائج قيمة تثبت أهمية العامل العقائدي في ترسيخ قناعاتهم بضرورة إعتناق الإسلام. ولم تكن رحلة البحث سهلة، ولم يكن الإسلام لدى معظمهم هو الديانة أو الفلسفة الاولى التي صادفوها أثناء المسير. وقد ذكر بعضهم أنه بعد أن رفض الديانة المسيحية بدأ يبحث عن أيديولوجيا أو فلسفة جديدة تلبي إحتياجاتهم الروحية والفكرية، فقد ذكر أحد الرجال بأنه قرأ البوذية وبعض الفلسفات الشرقية الاخرى. وذكرت سيدة بأنها سافرت إلى الهند في السبعينات بحثا عن قيم جديدة وجوانب روحية، ولما سألتها: لماذا إخترت الهند بالذات؟ أجابت: لقد كان ذلك رائجا في أوروبا، بأن من يبحث عن القضايا الروحية، فعليه أن يسافر إلى الهند. كما أن شيوع الفلسفات الهندية والرياضات الروحية آنذاك في أوروبا يعزز ذلك الإعتقاد. 
وذكرت لي سيدة شابة بأنها إنضمت إلى فريق يهتم بالقضايا الطبيعية والزراعة الحياتية Bio - agricultureوأنها سافرت من أجل ذلك إلى سويسرا وفرنسا. وكان ذلك الفريق يهدف لتطبيق نظريات العالم شتاينر Rudolf Steiner. وقد أصيبت بالإحباط بسبب التناقض بين النظرية والممارسات العملية للفريق. وكانت قد جربت البوذية إلى أن إلتقت برجل مسلم، ثم أصبحت مسلمة. كما ذكرت لي سيدة أخرى بأنها درست البوذية ومارست اليوغاYoga.  
إن رفض هؤلاء الاشخاص للديانة المسيحية يتركز بصورة رئيسية على أرضية دينية. فبعضهم أفصح عن عدم قناعته "بلا عقلانية فكرة التثليث Trinity، وعقيدة الخلاص Salvation (أي أن لا ملجأ للإنسان إلا بالإيمان بالسيد المسيح الذي افتدى نفسه من أجل خلاص البشرية من خطيئة آدم)، وعقيدة اتحاد الالوهية والناسوتية بالسيد المسيح Incarnation، وقيامة المسيح resurrection، وعقيدة التحويل Transubstantiation(أي استحالة خبز وخمر القربان إلى جسد المسيح ودمه) وما شابهها". 
يقول أحد الرجال "كنت أرى المسيحية نفاقاً، لديها وجهان، فمن جهة تتحدث عن المحبة ومن جهة أخرى تتصرف بأنانية مفرطة. لقد وجدت تناقضا مريعا بين المفاهيم المسيحية وبين المواقف العملية". وتقول سيدة أخرى "لم أستطع فهم فكرة (إبن الله). لقد كانت لدي تساؤلات ومناقشات حول حياة السيد المسيح. وكانت لدي انتقادات ضد البابا نفسه. كنت أراه شخصا منافقا. كيف يمكنه أن يعيش كل هذه الحياة الباذخة والمترفة؟ كيف يمكن أن يكون قدوة للمسيحيين"؟ ويقول القسيس الذي أسلم "لم أفهم عقيدة التثليث مطلقا. في المسيحية لا يوجد مكان لفهم ما يتعلق بالاسرار المقدسة Sacraments، بل يجب أن تتقبل وتؤمن بما يقال لك". ويقول رجل آخر "كان والدي على المذهب المسيحي الكالفني، وهذه الطائفة تؤمن بالقدرية Predestinariaism، ويعتقدون بأنهم أفضل الناس في العالم، وأنهم الفرقة الناجية من المسيحية. وكنت أتساءل: وماذا بالنسبة للناس الآخرين؟ هل يمكن أن يكون الله لهم وحدهم؟ إن المهاجرين الهولنديين في جنوب أفريقيا يؤمنون بأنهم (شعب الله المختار). إن المسيحية تعامل السكان الأفارقة معاملة وحشية، وحتى لو كانوا مسيحيين. ان المسيحيين يستخدمون الإنجيل لتبرير التمييز العنصري ضد السود. وأتذكر أن أحد أساتذة الجامعة قال بأنه من الصعب إثبات التمييز العنصري بواسطة الإنجيل. فقامت عليه القيامة واتهم بالكفر وحرم من الكنيسة كما طرد من الجامعة". 
ان الاعلام الغربي غالبا ما يحاول تشويه سمعة الإسلام، ويعطي صورة مضخمة ومتحاملة عن الاسلام. مثل هذه الدعاية قد تؤثر على قطاعات واسعة من الاوروبيين، ولكن بعضهم قد يلتقي بكتابات اسلامية أو مسلمين يوضحون له الحقائق ويزودونه بمعلومات وافية عن الإسلام، ويردون على الشبهات والافتراءات التي تطلق ضد الإسلام والمسلمين. فترتسم في أذهانهم صورة جديدة تكون هي القدم الاولى في مسيرة الهداية. ان أغلبية الغربيين الذين يعتنقون الإسلام لديهم قسط وافر من التعليم العالي. والانسان المتعلم يميل عادة للتفكير المنطقي وينظر للامور بشكل عقلاني. ولا عجب أن يكون في قائمة المعتنقين للاسلام من المفكرين والادباء والفنانين أمثال الرسام السويدي ايفان أكلي، والصحفي النمساوي اليهودي ليوبولد فايس (محمد أسد)، والفيلسوف والسياسي الفرنسي روجيه غارودي، والأستاذين الانجليزيين جيمس ديكي ومارتن لنكز، والفيزيائي الفرنسي رينيه غنون، وشاعر السويد العظيم كونر إيكلوف، والاستاذ الجامعي البولندي عطاء الله كوبانسكي ومراد ويلفريد هوفمان السفير الالماني ومدير الدائرة الاعلامية في حلف الناتو. 
وفي هولندا فإن الصورة التخمينية للفئات المتعلمة، في وقت اعتناقهم للإسلام هي كالآتي: 
مستوى الجامعة والماجستير60%. 
مستوى الدراسة الإعدادية30%. 
مستوى الدراسة الإبتدائية10%. 
إن حوالي 25% من الفئة الاولى هم من حملة الالقاب العلمية والمهنية (مهندس، مدير، ماجستير...).

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا   
ما الذي يجذبهم في الإسلام؟ 
وهنا قد يطرح سؤال جوهري وهو ما الذي يجذب الغربيين في الإسلام؟ ان التحليل الدقيق لشهادات المعتنقين للإسلام وتجربتهم المفعمة بالمشاعر والافكار والنقاشات العميقة، توضح الأسباب الحقيقية التي دعتهم لاتخاذ هذا القرار الهام، فليس من السهل على المرء أن ينسلخ من دينه وعقيدته وثقافته، ويتكيف مع دين جديد وثقافة جديدة، وخاصة أنه يعرف تفوق مجتمعه وثقافته حضارياً وعلمياً. ولن أبحث في شهادات اولئك المفكرين القادرين على ترتيب أفكارهم وصياغة ألفاظهم بشكل علمي ومنطقي، بل سأعتمد على شهادة اولئك الذين التقيت بهم، ففتحوا صدورهم وعبروا عن مشاعرهم وأفكارهم بكل عفوية وصدق وأمانة. وأهم الجوانب التي جذبتهم في الإسلام هي: 
1 - البساطة Simplicity: 
وهي من النواحي الواضحة في الإسلام، فإنه أقل تعقيداً من المسيحية واليهودية والهندوسية والبوذية. إن مجرد النطق بالشهادة يجعل الفرد مسلما، دون طقوس أو مراسم معقدة أو كهنوت. كما أن أركان الاسلام (الصلاة والصيام والزكاة والحج) سهلة ولا يجد المرء فيها تعقيدات لاهوتية أو تأملات فلسفية. يقول أحد الرجال: الإسلام بسيط جداً، بينما المسيحية معقدة. في المسيحية لو سأل أحد سؤالاً بسيطاً حول الله أو عيسى، فانه سيتلقى جواباً معقداً، فالأوربيون يميلون للتعقيد. أما الإسلام فهو على العكس، فهو يحاول تبسيط القضايا الصعبة، فاذا ما سألت أي مسلم ستجد جواباً بسيطاً، وقد تهزأ بالجواب لبساطته ولكن الحقيقة تكمن في البساطة. 
ويقول قسيس سابق "ان الإسلام يعتبر عيسى نبياً، وهذا أمر منطقي يمكن لأي انسان قبوله بسهولة". وتقول سيدة مسلمة "لم أجد صعوبة في ممارسات الشعائر الاسلامية، قد يكون صيام رمضان فيه شيء من المعاناة لكن بمرور الايام إعتدت عليه. أنا أجد صعوبة في إرتداء الحجاب في المجتمع الغربي. ولكنني أشعر بالإرتياح اذا زرت بلداً اسلامياً". وتقول سيدة أخرى "ان الإسلام دين سهل، مفهوم وقريب جداً من البشر، بينما المسيحية ومن يمثلها بعيدون عن حياة الناس. خذ مثلا البابا الذي يعطي آراء تتعلق بحبوب منع الحمل بينما هو ليس بمتزوج وليس لديه أطفال. تصور لو أخذت برأيه، معنى ذلك سيكون لي كل عام طفلاً، من جهة أخرى نجد رجل الدين المسلم على العكس من ذلك، فهو لديه أسرة ويحيا حياة عادية بين الناس". 
2 - النظام الأخلاقي Ethical System: 
ان الإسلام يؤكد على النظام الاخلاقي في شتى النشاطات الانسانية، في السياسة، في الاقتصاد، في الحرب والسلم، في العلاقات الداخلية والدولية، ليس بين المسلمين فحسب بل مع غير المسلمين أيضا. الاسلام منظومة غنية بالمفاهيم الانسانية، فمبدأ "الاخوة الانسانية" يجذب الكثير من الغربيين. انهم يستشعرون فيه كممارسة واقعية وليست صياغات نظرية، فاولئك الذين يبحثون عن العدالة الإجتماعية والمساواة العنصرية يجدون في الإسلام النظام المتكامل وبديلا جيدا لمعاناة البشرية. 
يقول أحد المعتنقين "لا توجد أيديولوجيا أخرى غير الإسلام تولي الاخلاق هذا الاهتمام الكبير. الاسلام يرى أن جميع نواحي الحياة تلتقي مع بعضها البعض، لا يوجد ما يفصل بينها، الاقتصاد، السياسة، الحياة الإجتماعية، كل هذه ترتبط مع بعضها. اذا أردت أن تؤسس شركة ستسأل نفسك: كم سأربح منها؟ هل بإستطاعتي أن أحطم الآخرين من أجل الربح؟ اذا نظرت للإتفاقيات المالية والاقتصادية بين الغرب والعالم الثالث، ستجد أن هذه البلدان الفقيرة لن تستطيع أن تدفع ديونها حتى يوم القيامة! كل هذه المآسي ناشئة من نظام الربا أو الفوائد الفاحشة المأخوذة على الديون. ان الاقتصاد الغربي عدواني تجاه الآخرين، لا يهمه أن يجوع الآخرون في سبيل زيادة تخمته". ويؤيد معتنق آخر ذلك فيقول "ان النظام الربوي قد جعل أبناء العالم الثالث عبيدا. ان النظام الاخلاقي في الإسلام لا يسمح بذلك، فالاخلاق تحتل موقعا هاما في كل النشاطات التي يمارسها المسلمون. انه نظام عظيم كفيل بحل مشكلة التمييز العنصري التي تعاني منها جنوب أفريقيا وبقية بلاد العالم. فالاسلام يدعو للاخوة الانسانية والمساواة بين البشر جميعاً". 
وعبر القسيس السابق عن تجربته الشخصية فيقول "لقد وقعت تحت تأثير الخلق الاسلامي وخاصة في العلاقات الإجتماعية. الإسلام يوصي بالأقارب والجيران ومحبة كل الناس. إننا في المجتمع الهولندي قد فقدنا العلاقات الحميمة الصادقة، وتزداد يوما بعد آخر المسافة بين أفراده، انني أشعر كأنني في بيتي وأهلي وأنا بين المسلمين". 
3 - الإيديولوجيا المتوازنة Balanced Ideology: 
لقد عبر معتنقو الإسلام في الغرب عن تصوراتهم بأن الإسلام دين التوازن. فالاسلام يعطي لأتباعه أسلوباً كاملاً وشاملاً في الحياة بحيث أن علاقات الفرد مع المجتمع تسير بانسجام تام. وقد لاحظ بعض المعتنقين الهولنديين ذلك. يقول أحدهم "الاسلام يجعل هناك توازنا دقيقا بين المادة والروح، بين حياة الفرد وحياة المجتمع، بين المؤقت والابدي". ويقول آخر "ان النقص الكبير في الحضارة الغربية هو رفضها الاعتراف بالروح والامور المعنوية. لقد اعتبرت الروح بأنها الادراك، والاولوية للمادية والعقلانية، والدرجة السفلى للروحيات". 
4 - المسؤولية الذاتية Self - Responsibility: 
يعتبر الإسلام كل فرد مسؤولاً عن تصرفاته وأفعاله، ولا أحد يتحمل أخطاء أو ذنوب الآخرين، وحتى الانبياء لا يتحملون آثام ومعاصي أتباعهم. في الإسلام لا يوجد وسيط بين المرء وربه، لا كهنوت ولا طبقات من القساوسة وغيرهم، فالمؤمنون بالاسلام ليسوا بحاجة إلى وسيط يقوم بمهمة الحصول على مغفرة الرب لهذا العبد أو ذاك. أما المسيحية فعلى العكس، اذ يوجد هناك وسطاء وأكليروس. والمسيحية تدعو لعقيدة الخلاص التي تقول بأن السيد المسيح يحمل كل خطايا المؤمنين به. ويجد المعتنقون هذه العقيدة غير منطقية وغير مقبولة. الإسلام يحمل كل نفس أوزارها ويحاسب كل فرد على ما فعله هو وليس الآخرون. هذه العقيدة تنادي بقوة الفردية الغربية، فالحضارة الغربية تؤكد على الفردية Individualism، وهو ما يفسر ضعف الارتباط بالكنيسة. ان هذا العامل يتناغم مع الشخصية الغربية(1). 
يقول أحد المعتنقين "يعتقد الاوربيون بالفصل بين المسؤولية، والحرية الشخصية والمبادئ الاخلاقية، بينما الإسلام يقول بأن كل مسلم يتحمل مسؤولية ما تجاه أسرته، تجاه مجتمعه وتجاه البشرية كلها. هذه المسؤولية لا تنفصل عن القيم الاخلاقية مطلقا. وقد يشعر المعتنقون الجدد بحالة من التوتر بين شخصياتهم من جهة وبين الاخلاق التي على المسلم التمسك بها". ويلاحظ لاري بوستون هذه المميزات فيقول "ان مقارنة الإسلام عبر هذه الخصائص التي يمتاز بها يجعل المرء يستنتج بأن هذا الدين لديه قوة كامنة عظيمة على الانتشار في المحيط الاوروبي. ان الايمان الاسلامي يعتمد على الذات Self - Centered، وعلى الاعتراف بعدم وجود وسائط بين الانسان والله. كل فرد، ذكراً كان أو أنثى مسؤول عن شعائره وصلاته وهو ما يستهوي الشباب الغربي(1). ويقول أيضا أن قبول التقوى الاسلامية هو مفتاح انتشار هذا الدين في العالم الغربي، ولكن ما هي التكهنات لهذا الانتشار في المستقبل؟.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا  
الدوافع الإجتماعية النفسية The Socio - Psychological Motives 
ان أغلب الدراسات التي تعرضت لموضوع التحول الديني Conversion، تركز على الدوافع النفسية والإجتماعية. صحيح أن الشخصية تتأثر بالعوامل الإجتماعية والظروف النفسية التي تحيط بالمرء في بيئته، وقد يكون لهذه العوامل تأثير في اتخاذ القرار بالتحول إلى ديانة جديدة، ولكن إلى أي حد تساهم هذه الدوافع في صياغة القرار؟ وهل توجد حلول أخرى غير الحل الديني لمواجهة المشاكل النفسية والضغوط الإجتماعية؟ هذا ما لا تجيب عنه الدراسات التي قام بها أخصائيون بعلمي النفس والإجتماع. 
لقد ناقشت موضوع الدوافع الدينية التي أرى أنها الدافع الرئيسي في التحول الديني، وسأحاول القاء الضوء على بقية الاسباب التي تجعل الانسان يفكر بتغيير ديانته. يقول السيد عبد القيوم مدير مركز المعلومات الاسلامي في (لاهاي) ومن النشيطين في المجال الدعوي وله خبرة طويلة، بأن نسبة المعتنقين للإسلام ويعانون من مشاكل نفسية واجتماعية تتراوح بين 15 20%. وهم يعتقدون بأنهم يستطيعون التغلب عليها بواسطة الحل الديني Religious Solution أي باعتناق الإسلام. ويعطي مثالاً على ذلك فيقول: في أحد الايام جاءني شاب وقال أنه يريد اعتناق الإسلام فقلت له يجب أن لا تتسرع في ذلك، بل من الافضل أن تتابع دورة للتعرف على العقائد والاحكام الاسلامية. وبعد أسابيع اكتشفت أنه كان مدمنا على المخدرات وكان يريد التخلص من الإدمان فقط. 
وهنا تطرح بعض الاسئلة المتعلقة بهذا الامر، مثلا; ماذا تتضمن تجربة التحول الديني من جوانب نفسية واجتماعية؟ أي نوع من الدوافع تشارك في صنع قرار التحول الديني؟ ان تجارب التحول الديني تشير إلى أن هؤلاء الاشخاص كانوا بصدد البحث عن خيار آخر غير الديانة التي نشأوا عليها. ان ذلك يعني أنهم كانوا يطوون مراحل التحول وهم في حالة وعي وليس بشكل تلقائي أو عفوي Spontaneous. ان هذا القرار لم يكن رد فعل انفعالي Emotional Reaction، اذ لم تكن هناك أزمة نفسية أو شعور باليأس، ولم يكن هناك احساس بالإحباط يدفع المرء للبحث عن حل ديني للصعوبات التي يواجهها. لقد كانوا يتمتعون بعلاقات مستقرة مع عائلاتهم وأصدقائهم ومحيطهم. وكانوا يواصلون حياتهم وأعمالهم بنجاح في شتى المهن والوظائف. لقد اتخذوا قراراً واعياً وعقلانياً Conscious Rational Decision باعتناق الإسلام ثم أدوا الشهادة دون ضغط أو اكراه، وبدأوا بممارسة الشعائر الاسلامية بوعي وادراك. لقد كانت لديهم فكرة واضحة عن الإسلام وتعاليمه وأحكامه قبل النطق بالشهادة، وقد ناقشوا كل شيء خطر على بالهم. وقد استغرقت عملية الوصول لهذا القرار سنين طويلة من النقاش والتمحيص. فمن المعلوم أن العقل الغربي يميل للبحث والاستقصاء وخاصة فيما يتعلق بالقضايا الشخصية، واتخاذ قرار خطير مثل ذلك القرار. ان قرار تغيير العقيدة يتبعه تغيير في المواقف والسلوك والتفكير بل وحتى المشاعر. انه قرار بالإنسلاخ عن المجتمع الذي تغذوا بثقافته وقيمه ومبادئه، والإنضمام إلى دين وثقافة ونمط من التفكير كانوا إلى وقت قريب لا يعرفون عنه الا ما هو سلبي ومشوه. ان (قرار اعتناق الإسلام) هو نفسه الذي سيسبب لهم مشاكل مع أسرهم وأصدقائهم وليس العكس كما يقول علماء النفس بأن المشاكل النفسية والضغوط الإجتماعية هي التي تدفعهم إلى تغيير ديانتهم. 
وقد ناقشت موضوع الازمات النفسية والمشاكل العائلية مع المجموعة التي هي مادة الدراسة كما ناقشت كيفية اتخاذهم مثل هذا القرار الذي سيكون منعطفا هاما في حياتهم، كما تطرقت لردود أفعال أسرهم وذويهم. تقول احدى السيدات "لقد استغرقت في المناقشات حول الإسلام سنة كاملة. لقد كانت نقاشات عقلانية مع العراقي المؤمن، تهدف إلى البحث عن الحقيقة. كنت أطرح خلالها جميع الشبهات والاستفهامات حول عقائد الإسلام وموقفه من المرأة والاسرة والحياة الإجتماعية والعلاقات مع الآخرين وقضايا الموت والنشور والقيامة والحساب والعقاب وكل شيء تقريبا. وفي احدى المناسبات وحينما كنت في خضم نقاش مع صديقاتي المسيحيات وجدت نفسي أعبر عن مواقفي وآرائي الجديدة التي هي آراء الإسلام، شعرت في داخلي بأنني مسلمة. ومن ذلك الوقت اعتبرت نفسي مسلمة". 
ان ذلك يدل بوضوح على أن القرار المتخذ قرار عقلاني، أي ضد النظرة الانفعالية تجاه الدين. وهذا يناقض ما توصل اليه ستاربوك Starbuck الذي يصف التحول الديني بأنه شحنة من الانفعالات. فقد ذكر "أن الطبيعة الكلية للمعتنق تكون في حالة قصوى من التوتر والمشاعر متقدة". 
ان المعتنقين للإسلام لا يغادرون الحياة الإجتماعية، بل يستمرون في حياتهم وأعمالهم التي اعتادوا عليها قبل اعتناقهم الإسلام. ويصدق ذلك على الرجال، وعلى النساء إلى حد ما; ان المرأة الهولندية تفقد ارتباطها في الغالب مع اسرتها وأصدقائها. ولا يعني ذلك عدم رغبتها بعلاقات طبيعية معهم، كما لا يعني موقفا اسلاميا، بل على العكس فالاسلام يوصي بعلاقات حميمة مع الاهل والاقارب وخاصة الوالدين وحتى لو كانا من غير المسلمين. توضح اثنتان من السيدات المعتنقات هذا الامر فتقولان "ان السبب الحقيقي يعود إلى طبيعة المواقف الحادة التي يتخذها الاهل والاصدقاء تجاهنا. انهم يستمرون بالنقاش حول الإسلام أو ملابسنا. وغالبا ما يهزأون بآرائنا ويتهموننا بالرجعية والتخلف الفكري. انهم لا يرغبون بسماع توضيحاتنا والدفاع عن أنفسنا في نقاش عقلاني هادئ. انهم دائما يسخرون بالاسلام والمسلمين وهذا ما لا نرغب بسماعه، لذلك نضطر إلى تحاشيهم تجنبا للتوتر، اننا نريدهم ولكنهم لا يريدوننا". وتتساءل احداهن: أين هي الحرية الفكرية والعقائدية التي يتبجح بها الغرب؟ انها الحرية داخل المنظومة الفلسفية والفكرية الاوروبية فقط. ان المجتمع الغربي لا يتقبل أفكارا ولا آراء غير أفكاره وآرائه، فاذا كان المجتمع يمنح كل فرد حرية الاعتقاد، فلماذا نواجه هذه المعارضة والاستهزاء؟ 
وتقول سيدة أخرى بأنها مازالت تخفي أمر اسلامها على أهلها رغم علمهم بأنها متزوجة بمسلم. ولما سألتها عن ذلك، أجابت "لا أود الدخول في نقاشات مع عائلتي قد أحرج فيها. أريد أولاً أن تكون لدي معلومات عميقة وكافية عن الإسلام كي أستطيع مواجهة سيل الاسئلة والنقاشات التي سأدخل فيها. انني أتجنب الاصطدام بعائلتي حاليا".

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا  
العوامل المحفزة The Motivational Factors 
وضع العالم النفسي ستاربوكEdwin, D. Starbuck، عام 1900 نظريته في (سايكولوجية الدين) تضمنت قائمة بالعوامل المحفزة الواعية التي تؤثر في نفسية وتفكير المعتنق والتي تساهم في دفعه لاتخاذ قرار بتغيير الديانة، وهذه العوامل هي(1): 
1 - الخوفFear وهي المخاوف التي تنتاب الفرد جراء عدم شعوره بالأمن في الحياة، وتتركز حول الموت وما بعد الحياة. 
2 - الدافع الشخصي تجاه الآخرين Self - Regarding Motive ويتمثل في الرغبة لبلوغ حالة معينة مثلا، طموح رهباني في كهنوت، رغبة في رؤية شخص محبوب في الجنة، وما شابه ذلك. 
3 - الحوافز الغيرية Altuistic Motives وتتمثل في تصاعد الرغبة في أن يصبح جزءا من ديانة مبنية على أخلاق الحب والتضحية وخدمة البشرية، أي محبة الآخرين والتضحية من أجلهم. 
4 - إتباع المثال المعنوي Following out a moral Ideal ويقتضي الإنضمام إلى ديانة تمثل قمة المثالية دون غيرها من الفلسفات والايديولوجيات. 
5 - الندم Remorse على إرتكاب الإثم والذنوب. 
6 - الإستجابة للتعليمResponce to Teaching حيث أن اطلاع الفرد على آراء وفلسفات جديدة يوسع عقله وفكره، فيبدأ بالمقارنة بينها وقد يختار احداها. وهذه الحالة تتم عبر اتخاذه قرارا فكريا واعيا. 
7 - القدوة والتقليد Example and Imitation عندما يتأثر الفرد بالجو العائلي والاقارب والاصدقاء أو الخصوم، حيث يقوم بمحاكاة سلوك الآخرين. 
8 - الإلحاح والضغط الإجتماعي Urging and Social Pressur حين يتعرض الفرد للضغط من قبل أسرته وعشيرته فيضطر لمواجهته بالهرب منه واللجوء إلى مغادرة الديانة. 
إن عملية التحول ليست سهلة، فهناك العديد من العوامل التي تتدخل فيها. كل واحد منها يساهم بقسط معين في مرحلة محددة. وقد تتشارك معا في جعل الفرد يتخذ قرارا بالتحول إلى دين آخر. لقد قمت بتحليل المعطيات التي استقيتها من حديثي ولقاءاتي مع العناصر موضع البحث. وقد قارنت تلك النتائج مع العوامل المذكورة آنفا للإستدلال فيما اذا كانت قد شكلت جزءا من الدوافع نحو اعتناق الاسلام أم لا، والى أي حد؟ 
1 - بالنسبة للخوف من الموت والجحيم، لم يذكر أحد أنه انتابه شعور بالخوف من الموت أو الحساب يوم القيامة. لقذ ذكرت احدى السيدات أنها كانت تفكر بالموت، ولكن حين كان عمرها 6 سنوات فقط. وهو أمر طبيعي، اذ كثيراً ما يطرح الاطفال مثل تلك التساؤلات التي تتعلق بالخالق والموت والآخرة والجنة والنار وغيرها. 
2 - وبالنسبة للدافع الشخصي تجاه الآخرين، فان ستاربوك ذكر مجموعة من المشاعر مثل، (أريد أن ألقى استحسان الآخرين) و (لقد توفي والدي وأريد لقاءه). لم يذكر أحدهم أن مثل تلك الافكار قد راودته، وحتى تلك السيدة التي عاشت يتيمة، اذ أنها فقدت والديها في سن مبكرة، فقد قالت "بالتأكيد قد افتقدتهما وخاصة في مراحل المراهقة. لقد كنت بحاجة إلى حبهما وحنانهما وعطفهما، ولكن لم تكن لدي رغبة باللحاق بهما". ويذكر أحدهم "لقد أصبت بالاحباط بعد وفاة زوجتي، أصبحت أشك في كل شيء حتى بوجود الله. كنت أتساءل في نفسي: ما معنى الموت؟ ما جدوى هذه الحياة؟ إلى أين ذهبت زوجتي؟ بالطبع كان ذلك قبل اعتناقي الإسلام". 
3 - وحول الحوافز الغيرية يذكر ستاربوك بعض هذه الحالات مثل (لقد شعرت أن علي أن أفعل الاحسن من أجل العالم)(2). كما ذكر لي أحد المعتنقين "في بداية مرحلة المراهقة، كانت لدي أسئلة عديدة حول الحياة، العدالة، الجيوش، الاسلحة النووية والتسليح العسكري، ولماذا كل هذه الحروب من أجل القوة والمال؟ كنت أطرح بعض الاسئلة مثل: لماذا وجدت النقود؟ أي دور تلعبه في حياة الناس؟ كنت أبحث عن حل يعيد التوازن لهذا العالم". ويقول آخر "لقد كنت أفكر دائما بحل لمشاكل جنوب آفريقيا. ان ذلك المجتمع يعاني بشدة من التمييز العنصري والاستغلال والظلم. لقد غادرت هولندا إلى جنوب أفريقيا هربا من الخدمة العسكرية. لم أكن مستعدا للمشاركة في حروب". 
4 - ان اتباع المثال المعنوي قد يكون من أسمى مميزات الإسلام، ولكن تأثيره بعد اعتناق الإسلام والتزود بمعلومات كافية عنه. تقول احدى السيدات "ان الإسلام يمنح المرء قوة ديناميكية نحو التكامل، فهو يفتح الآفاق الرحبة نحو السمو والرفعة. واذا ما رفض ذلك وبقي خارج الحدود التي رسمتها الشريعة الاسلامية فانه سينزل إلى الحضيض، إلى مستوى الحيوان". 
ويقول أحد المعتنقين "لقد وجدت في الاخلاق والروحيات طريقي نحو هدفي، لم أكن أعلم أن الاسلام يتضمن كل هذه الامور، ولكنني عرفتها بعد اعتناقي إياه". وتقول احدى السيدات "لقد وجدت في الإسلام الديانة التي كنت بحاجة اليها. الإسلام نظام عالمي لكل البشرية". 
5 - أما الشعور بالندم جراء الذنوب فقد كان غائباً عن أحاسيس جميع الذين التقيتهم. ان فكرة الشعور بالذنب والخطيئة هي فكرة مسيحية بحتة. فهذه الفكرة تدعي أن كل انسان يولد مذنبا بسبب خطيئة جده آدم. لم يشعر أي واحد منهم بذلك، بل على العكس كانوا يشعرون بأنهم غير مخطئين من وجهة نظر مسيحية. 
6 - أما الضغط الإجتماعي فهذا يناقض فلسفة المجتمع الغربي التي تفسح المجال أمام الافراد وتمنحهم الحريات الكاملة في السلوك والاعتقاد، فلا الدولة تمارس ضغوطا على الحياة الإجتماعية ولا العوائل تمارسه ضد أبنائها. ان الحريات في المجتمع الاوروبي قد تجاوزت الحدود حتى وصلت الاباحية والشذوذ وغيره. ولم يذكر أي واحد من المعتنقين أنه تعرض لضغط اجتماعي جعله يفكر بتغيير عقيدته، بل على العكس فان بعضهم تعرض لهذه الضغوط والمقاطعة بعد اعتناقهم الإسلام وليس قبله. ان أغلب العوائل الغربية ترفض أن يترك أبناؤها عقيدتها ويعتنقون ديناً آخر. والتعبير عن ذلك الرفض يتراوح بين الإمتعاض والتوتر وقد يصل أحياناً إلى مستوى قطع العلاقة مع أبنائها بكل برود. 
ذكرت احدى السيدات بأن علاقتها قد انقطعت مع أصدقائها القدامى، ومازالت والدتها مستاءة منها بسبب اعتناقها الإسلام. ويقول شاب قد أسلم حديثا "لقد أصيب والداي بالصدمة عندما عرفوا برغبتي باعتناق الإسلام. لم يصدقا أن ولدهما سيترك دينهم والحضارة الغربية إلى دين ذي سمعة سيئة. انهما ليسا بمتدينين، وليس مهما في نظرهما أنني تركت المسيحية بقدر ما يغيظهما دخولي في الإسلام". وهناك حالة ايجابية واحدة، اذ ذكر أحدهم "لقد كانت والدتي إمرأة متدينة، وكانت متحمسة عندما سمعت باعتناقي الإسلام. قبل ذلك كانت تجدني شخصا فوضويا، مشغولا بالموسيقى والشعر والفن. لقد قالت لي انها سعيدة لأنني أصبحت متدينا لان الدين يمنحنا قوة عظيمة في الحياة، كما علقت هي بذلك". 
ان الضغط الإجتماعي يعتمد على طبيعة العلاقة قبل اعتناق الإسلام وبعده، عمر المعتنق، مركزه الإجتماعي سواء داخل العائلة أم في المجتمع، ثقافة ومستوى تعليم ونمط الحياة لافراد العائلة والاصدقاء. ان موقف المعتنق تجاههم يلعب دورا هاما في تحديد هذه العلاقة. ذكر أحد الرجال بأنه مازال يتزاور مع أخته وأخيه ووالدته المسيحيين. وتقول احدى السيدات أن علاقتها مازالت وثيقة بوالدتها. وذكر القسيس السابق بأنه بقي محافظا على مكانته بين أهله بعد اعتناقه الإسلام، ومازال يعتبر عميد الاسرة الذي يراجعونه في أمورهم وشؤونهم كما في السابق. أما في عمله فهو يعمل مديراً لدائرة الشؤون الإجتماعية في بلدته، وهذا المنصب جعله موضع احترام الموظفين العاملين تحت مسؤوليته، فلم يعانِ من أية مضايقات. 
7 - أما القدوة والتقليد فقد يكون له تأثير محدود، فالشخصية الغربية تعتمد في قراراتها على قناعاتها الشخصية وتجربتها الخاصة. وقد يكون للقدوة جانب مشجع وليس دوراً رئيسياً في تحفيز الفرد على المضي قدما فيما اقتنع به من قبل، أو توفر له ظروفاً أفضل لمعايشة الوضع الجديد الذي يرغب بالتحول اليه. ذكر أحد المعتنقين بأنه أمضى ثلاثة شهور بين جماعة أندونيسية مسلمة داخل هولندا، تعرف خلالها عن قرب على التعاليم الاسلامية. وكان سبب ذهابه لتلك الجماعة أن صديقه تزوج بفتاة مسلمة منهم، فكان يراقب طقوس الزواج وأسلوب الحياة والعادات والاخلاق مما جعله ينجذب إلى الإسلام. بالطبع ليس كل من خالط المسلمين أصبح مسلماً، ولكن كان يبحث عن فلسفة جديدة للحياة، وكان قد رفض المسيحية من قبل، فالارضية كانت مهيأة للتحول الديني، وكل ما كانت تنتظره هي الفرصة المناسبة. وكان رجل آخر قد تأثر بعمق عندما رأى صديقه الذي اعتنق الإسلام قد تغير كلياً، أفكاره وأخلاقه وسلوكه. لقد أثارت تلك الصدمة في نفسه تساؤلات جدية حول هذا الدين (الاسلام) مما جعله يبحث أكثر وأكثر حتى وصل إلى شاطئ الهدى والايمان. 
8 - ويعتبر عامل الاستجابة للتعليم من العوامل الهامة في اعتناق الإسلام، اذ أن التزود بالمعلومات الجديدة عن الإسلام سيؤدي إلى بدء نقاش ومقارنته مع بقية الاديان والفلسفات، والتعرف على ايجابياته وتأثيره سواء على الصعيد العملي (الاخلاقي والسلوكي)، أو على الصعيد الفلسفي (الفكري والنظري). ان دراسة الإسلام تلعب دورا رئيسيا في اتخاذ قرار اعتناق الإسلام. ان جميع الذين اعتنقوا الإسلام أتيحت لهم الفرصة للتعرف على الإسلام عن كثب قبل اعتناقهم اياه. فمن غير المعقول أن يعتنق أحد دينا جديدا دون أن يعرف تعاليمه ومبادئه وأحكامه وعقائده والمسؤوليات والالتزامات المترتبة على من يعتنقه. ان النشاط الدعوي بين الغربيين يجب أن يعتمد المعلومات الصحيحة والحوار البناء والنقاش العقلاني الهادئ. ان الجهل عدو كل شيء، فالفرد الغربي الذي يجهل الإسلام لا يحمل سوى الصورة المشوهة لكنه بعد دراسة الإسلام سرعان ما يقتنغايى ع بالحقيقة ويكتشف زيف الشبهات والإفتراءات التي تطلق على الإسلام. 
يقول لاري بوستون أن 75% من الذين يعتنقون الإسلام ذكروا أن اطلاعهم على الإسلام ودراسة مبادئه لعب دورا هاما في اتخاذهم قرار الاعتناق. ان جميع الذين التقيتهم في هذه الدراسة أكدوا على أنهم قد نالوا قسطا من (التعليم الاسلامي) Teachingof Islam، فقد ذكر أحدهم أنه أمضى فترة طويلة في دراسة الإسلام والقرآن قبل اعتناقه، ثم سافر إلى تركيا حيث درس الإسلام لمدة أربع سنوات، عاد بعدها إلى هولندا ليعمل في مجال الدعوة الاسلامية. وكان القسيس السابق قد ذكر لي أنه أنفق 12 عاما في دراسة الإسلام قبل اسلامه. كما أن معتنقا آخر اطلع على الإسلام من خلال المسلمين أنفسهم حيث كان يستفسر عن كل شيء، ولما أصبح مسلما لم يكتف بذلك بل سافر مباشرة إلى المغرب، حيث درس العقائد الاسلامية واللغة العربية لمدة سنتين، ثم سافر إلى المملكة السعودية لدراسة الشريعة لمدة أربع سنوات ونصف. ولم يكتف بذلك بل التحق بجامعة ليدن حيث أكمل دراسته في قسم الدراسات الاسلامية عام 1983، وهو اليوم داعية اسلامي وامام لمركز اسلامي. وقد مارس كاتب هذه الدراسة في توضيح كثير من المفاهيم والتعاليم الاسلامية للهولنديين. بل أن إحدى الهولنديات التي اعتنقت الإسلام فيما بعد كانت قد طلبت منه أن يجمعها في لقاء مع سيدة غربية مسلمة، فتم اللقاء وطرحت فيه الكثير من التساؤلات، وسألتها عن تجربتها الخاصة في الإسلام كإمرأة غربية، حتى اقتنعت واطمأنت. 
ان عقلانية المبادئ والفكر الاسلامي يجتذب المفكرين والباحثين عن ديانة أخرى. وقد ذكرت سابقا أن 60% من الهولنديين حائزون على درجات علمية وأكاديمية. ولا يعني ذلك اقتصار اعتناق الإسلام على دائرة المثقفين والمفكرين، فالاسلام قادر على جذب مختلف المستويات في المجتمع ولأسباب عديدة، مصلحية أو معنوية. 
ان هناك ضرورة لإلقاء الضوء على ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام بين السود في الغرب، فهذا الامر يتزايد بصورة ملحوظة. ومازال الاعلام يتداول بين حين وآخر أنباء عن شخصيات معروفة رياضية أو أكاديمية. ومازالت هناك حاجة لدراسة حركات المسلمين السود مثل (منظمة أمة الإسلام The Nation of Islam). وفي هولندا لوحظ تنامي اعتناق الإسلام بين السود ولأسباب اجتماعية وفكرية تتعلق بنظرة الإسلام في المساواة بين المسلمين على اختلاف ألوانهم وقومياتهم ولغاتهم، اضافة إلى رفضهم للمسيحية التي تعاملهم على أساس اللون.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ظاهرة اعتناق الإسلام في الغرب.. الأسباب والدوافع
النشاط الدعوي الإسلامي في هولندا    
صلاح عبد الرزاق
جامعة ليدن هولندا  
الإستنتاجات 
هناك مجموعة من الملاحظات والإستنتاجات أضعها بين يدي المهتمين بالدراسات الاسلامية أو النشاط الدعوي في الغرب، آملاً أن يكون هذا البحث مساهمة متواضعة في خدمة الإسلام وتوسيع رقعة انتشاره في أرجاء الارض ان شاء الله. 
1 - ان موضوع اعتناق الإسلام مازال بعيداً عن متناول الباحثين والمؤرخين والمفكرين. فما زالت الدراسات الاسلامية تتجاهل هذا الموضوع مع العلم أنها تهتم بمجالات عديدة، بعضها ثانوي وقسم منها يتركز على فرق اسلامية منقرضة أو أفكار وآراء لم يعد لها تجسيد واقعي. ان واحدا من أسباب هذا الإهمال قد ناقشته في هذه الدراسة وهو ما يتعلق بالباحثين الغربيين الذين لديهم دوافع عديدة لتجاهله. ولا توجد في الواقع سوى دراستين ميدانيتين هامتين، قبل دراستي هذه، حسب علمي. من المثير أن يجري إغفال دراسة هذا الموضوع من قبل المؤسسات الاسلامية والجامعات ومراكز البحث العلمي، وكذلك من قبل المفكرين والمهتمين بمجال الدعوة الاسلامية. 
2 - في الغرب، كما في هولندا، مازال هناك نقص شديد في المعلومات والإحصائيات حول أعداد المعتنقين للإسلام أو نسبة حالات الزواج بين المسلمين والغربيين. كما لا توجد معلومات دقيقة عن أعمارهم، جنسهم، مستوياتهم الدراسية وغيرها. ان المعلومات التي أوردتها في الدراسة يجب أن تؤخذ بحذر لانها تقريبية وليست دقيقة، ولأنني استقيتها من قبل أشخاص مسؤولين ونشطين في المجال الدعوي، وقد تتضمن تقديراتهم شيئاً من المبالغة. 
3 - بسبب ضيق الوقت المخصص لهذا البحث (ستة أسابيع) فقد اقتصرت المقابلات على سبعة معتنقين فقط. ورغم أن هؤلاء لا يشكلون سوى شريحة بسيطة، ولكنها يمكن أن تعطينا فكرة جيدة عن ظروف ومراحل وطبيعة التحول الديني وخلفيات كل عنصر وكيف اتخذ قراره باعتناق الإسلام. 
4 - ان الدافع الديني يشكل عاملا رئيسيا في تشكيل قرار الاشخاص باعتناق الإسلام. انهم رفضوا ديانتهم المسيحية لانهم وجدوها ديانة غامضة، غير عقلانية، معقدة وأسباب أخرى وردت في الدراسة. 
5 - إن الدوافع النفسية والإجتماعية تحتل نسبة ضئيلة في دفع المعتنق لتغيير دينه. وإن العلماء والباحثين ركزوا عليها وتجاهلوا الدوافع الدينية والعقائدية. وحاول البعض أن يصور الشخص الذي اعتنق الإسلام بأنه انسان مريض نفسيا ويعاني من توتر وعقد نفسية وضغوط اجتماعية وليس بشخص سوي. انه يجد في الدين حلا مناسبا لمشاكله النفسية وملجاًً لمواجهة الصعوبات الإجتماعية. ولا أجد تعليقا على ذلك سوى أن المريض النفسي يلجأ عادة في الغرب إلى الطبيب النفسي لا أن يغير عقيدته، فالعيادات النفسية في الغرب تعج بالمرضى، ولم يفكر أحدهم بأن العلاج هو اعتناق الإسلام. أما الفلسفات والايديولوجيات والنظريات السياسية فهي في متناول الجميع، وقد يجد فيها من يرغب في العدالة والمساواة. صحيح أن الذين اعتنقوا الإسلام قد شعروا بالراحة والاطمئنان والسكينة النفسية ولكن ذلك جاء بعد الاعتناق وليس قبله. 
ولا يعني ذلك إنكار الدوافع الإجتماعية والنفسية، فهناك العديد ممن أسلموا لأنهم أحبوا مسلما أو مسلمة وأرادوا الزواج بهم فأسلموا. ومع أن الإسلام لا يمنع الكتابية من البقاء على دينها بعد الزواج بمسلم، إلاّ أن الزواج مازال يلعب دوراً هاماً في ازدياد نسبة المعتنقين للإسلام. 
6 - ان النشاط الدعوي مازال بعيدا عن لعب دور رئيسي في عملية اعتناق الإسلام، وأن دوره يبدأ بعد أن يكون الشخص قد تولدت لديه قناعات اما باعتناق الإسلام أو أنه فلسفة جديرة بالدراسة تحتاج الى مزيد من الوقت والمعلومات كي تصبح الصورة واضحة لديه. ان دور المؤسسات الدعوية قد يبدأ فيما بعد، ويتركز على تعميق المفاهيم الاسلامية في ذهن الراغب بذلك أو المسلم الجديد. وهذا ما يدعونا إلى تطوير العمل الدعوي وأساليب مخاطبة الغربيين في بلدانهم وكيفية عرض الإسلام بصورة موضوعية بعيداً عن الإرتجال والعفوية ورد الفعل. وأن تكون هناك خطط علمية مدروسة تنفذ بعناية. 
7 - ان قابلية الإسلام على الإنتشار بين المجتمعات الغربية مازالت قوية. ومازالت المبادئ الاسلامية قادرة على جذب الشباب الاوروبي والاميركي بما تحتويه من أفكار وسلوك تتوق اليها النفوس الباحثة عن العدالة والمساواة والمعاني الروحية السامية. ان أعداد المسلمين الجدد في تنامي مضطرد رغم الهجوم الاعلامي الغربي المتواصل ضد الإسلام والمسلمين. ومازال يجتذب قطاعات واسعة من المتعلمين والمثقفين والمفكرين. 
8 - من الجوانب الهامة في تقوية العمل الدعوي هو وجود عناصر من أهل البلد نفسه ممن اعتنقوا الاسلام. فهؤلاء أقرب لأبناء جلدتهم، واكثر فهما لطبيعتهم وثقافتهم وخلفيتهم الفكرية والدينية والتاريخية. كما أنهم يتمتعون باطلاع أوسع على العقائد والمذاهب المسيحية، اضافة إلى اجادتهم اللغة الوطنية للبلاد. وهم يتمتعون بثقة أكبر وتأثير أعمق من الأجانب، خاصة في ظل تصاعد المد العنصري وعدم الرغبة في الانصات إلى صوت الأجنبي. كما أن وجود هؤلاء إلى جانب المسلمين المهاجرين يزيل الفكرة العالقة بأذهان الاوروبيين بأن الإسلام هو دين المهاجرين المسلمين فقط، أو أنه دين شرقي لا مكان له في الغرب. 
(ربّنا إنّنا سمعنا منادياً ينادي للإيمان أن آمنوا بربّكم فآمنّا، ربّنا فاغفر لنا ذنوبنا وكفّر عنّا سيّئاتنا وتوفّنا مع الأبرار، ربّنا وآتنا ما وعدتنا على رسلك ولا تخزنا يوم القيامة، إنّك لا تخلف الميعاد). 
وآخر دعوانا ان الحمد لله رب العالمين.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل حوار المسيحية والاسلام.. التوحيد منطلقاً    
يوسف الهادي  
منذ المحاولات الاولى لفكرة الحوار بين الديانتين التوحيديتين المسيحية والاسلام ـ كانت الاسئلة المتعلقة بالاسس التي تقوم عليها كل ديانة هي تلك التي تطرح على السن الجماهير الغفيرة من المؤمنين بشكل واسع، وبشكل اكثر مجاملة في اروقة وقاعات كل مؤتمر للتقارب تقيمه النخبة المثقفة من المؤمنين، تحاشياً لما يمكن ان يمس مشاعر الاطراف المشاركة فيه. وإذا عدنا الى جماهير المؤمنين الواسعة وجدنا ما يدور على الالسن مما لا يسعف في حوار او تقريب مما ينادي به ذوو النوايا المخلصة من علماء ومثقفي الديانات. فبينما يعود بعض تلك الاشكالات والاعتراضات الى ما في النصوص الاساسية من مرونة تحتمل التأويل والتفسير، ويعود قسم آخر منها الى نصوص صريحة، نجد جانباً مهماً من تلك الاشكالات يعود الى المفاهيم والتصورات الخاطئة التي يحملها هذا الطرف عن ذاك او ذاك عن هذا. 
وتشكل الوثيقة التي طبعتها سكرتارية الفاتيكان لشؤون غير المسيحية اثر مجمع الفاتيكان الثاني وهي بعنوان «توجيهات لإقامة حوار بين المسيحيين والمسلمين» التي طبعت للمرة الثالثة عام 1970، تشكل تحولاً عميقاً في المواقف الرسمية. اذ انها دعت الى استبعاد الصورة التي يصور المسيحيون المسلمين عليها «تلك الصورة البالية التي ورّثنا الماضي اياها او شوهتها الافتراءات والاحكام المسبقة» كما اهتمت الوثيقة «بالاعتراف بمظالم الماضي التي ارتكبها الغرب ذو التربية المسيحية في حق المسلمين». كما اكدت الوثيقة على وحدة الايمان بالله عند الجماعتين. واشارت الى ان سكرتارية الفاتيكان قد دعت المسيحيين منذ عام 1967 الى تقديم تهانيهم الى المسلمين بمناسبة عيد الفطر فهو «يمثل قيمة دينية أصيلة». وقد توجت رسائل التهاني تلك برسالة الحبر الاعظم البابا يوحنا بولس الثاني للمسلمين بمناسبة عيد الفطر لعام 1991 التي افتتحها قائلاً: «إلى اخوتي واخواتي المسلمين الاعزاء. من عادة المجلس البابوي لحلوار ما بين الاديان، ان يبعث كل سنة رسالة تهنئة باسم الكاثوليك في جميع انحاء العالم، الى المسلمين بمناسبة عيد الفطر في ختام شهر رمضان. أما هذه السنة فقد قررت ان ابعث لكم هذه التهاني أنا شخصياً، نظراً الى النتائج المأساوية التي خلفتها الاشهر الماضية من نزاع وحرب في الشرق الاوسط، ونظراً الى آلام الكثيرين المستمرة». 
أخيراً يمكن القول بثقة شديدة انه «لا يجوز التفاهم بين المسلمين والمسيحيين، ولا يمكن ان يحترم بعضهم البعض دون ان تكون لديهم نظرة مضبوطة الى كتبهم المقدسة». 
فهيا إذن للأسس المشتركة في الديانات الثلاث وهي: التوحيد والاعتقاد بالنبوات وكون الكتب التي جاء بها الانبياء ملهمة من قدرة غيبية سامية هي الله سبحانه وتعالى.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل حوار المسيحية والاسلام.. التوحيد منطلقاً    
يوسف الهادي  
التوحيد 
يقرر عالم الفرعونيات الشهر واليس بدج في كتابه الديانة الفرعونية، حقيقة مدعمة بالبراهين الاركيولوجية عن التوحيد. وسننقل نص كلامه لأهميته الفائقة ولتفنيده الكثير من الآراء التي تربط فكرة التوحيد إما بالعبرانيين، اذ يقال مثلاً «ان العبرانيين قد محنوا العالم فكرة التحيد او الاعتقاد بإله واحد»(4). او ان يقال ان اخناتون هو اول من دعا لعبادة الإله الواحد، او ان يقال انه أول موحد و«يعتقد ان موسى أخذ فكرة التوحيد عنه». وهو الرأي الذي يلاحظ عليه الباحث المعروف ميرسيا إلياد ما يلي: 
«يجب مبدئياً التأكيد على ان العبارة المستعملة من قبل اخناتون في صلاته (الإله الاحد ـ لا إله إلاّ هو) كانت مطبقة قبل ذلك، قبل الف عام من العمارنة، الآمون ورع وآتوم والآلهة الاخرى. وأضافة لذلك وكما لاحظ جون ويهن كان يوجد على الاقل إلاهان (ربّان) لأن اخناتون كان نفسه معبوداً كما لو انه إله معبود. وان صلوات المؤمنين (أي الجماعة المحصورة بالموظفين وأعيان القصر) كانت توجه ليس لآتون، وانما مباشرة لأخناتون. ويعلن الفرعون في صلاته الشهيرة ان آتون هو الهه الخاص: (انت في قلبي ولا احد آخر يعرفك باستثناء ولدك أخناتون ـ وانك كشفت الاسرار في تصميماتك وقدرتك). وهذا ما يفسر زوال (الآتونية) بشكل خاطف تقريباً بعد موت أخناتون». 
اخناتون لا يختلف اذن عن غيره من الفراعنة الذي دعوا الناس الى عبادتهم هم. ولم ينف الشرك كما يُزعم حين يقال انه اول الموحدين الذي وجّه العبادة نحو إله واحد. 
لنطلع على حقيقة الامر من واليس بدج الذي يقول: 
«حين يدرس القارىء نصوص الديانة المصرية، تحصل لديه القناعة بان المصريين قوم كانوا يؤمنون بـ(اله واحد) موجود بذاته، خالد، غير مرئي، أبدي، عليم، قدير، لا يحيط به عقل، خالق السماوات والارض والعالم الاسفل (= الآخرة)، خالق السماء والبحر، والرجال والنساء، والحيوان والطير، والسمك، والزواحف، والشجر والزرع، والكائنات غير الجسدية الذين كانوا رسله، ينفذون مشيئته ويُعملون كلمته، ولقد كان من الضروري ان نضع هذا التعريف الذي يحتل المقام الاول من ايمان المصري في بداية الفصل الاول من هذا المسرد الذي أوجزنا فيه الافكار الدينية الاساسية التي يؤمن بها، لآن كل لاهوته ودينه انما هما مؤسسان عليه. كذلك من الضروري ان نضيف اننا مهما اوغلنا في العمق رجوعاً الى الوراء مقتفين أثر أدبه فربما لا نقترب أبداً من زمان كان فيه المصري بدون هذا الايمان الرائع. صحيح انه ابتدع ايضاً أفكاراً وعقائد تتصف بالشرك، وانه هذبها في حقب معينة من تاريخه باذلاً كل جهد في هذا السبيل، إلاّ ان الامم المحيطة به، بل حتى الغريب الذي يقيم في مصر قد التبست عليه افعال المصري وتصرفاته فوصفها بالوثنية والشرك. 
لكن على الرغم من جميع هذه الانحرافات عن العقيدة الصحيحة التي كان التمسك بها مما يلائم من كانوا يؤمنون بالله ووحدانيته، لم تغب فكرته السامية عن الالوهة عن نظره أبداً، فكانت ما تلبث حتى تعود الى الظهور في أدبه الديني الذي انتجه على مرّ العصور. لا أحد يستطيع القول من اين جاءت هذه الخاصية الرائعة التي اختصت بها الديانة المصرية، وما ثمة دليل يثبت لنا صحة النظرية التي تذهب الى انه قد جاء بها قوم هاجروا الى مصر قادمين اليها من الشرق ـ كما قال بذلك البعض ـ ولا صحة النظرية الاخرى التي تذهب الى انها نتاج طبيعي انتجته الاقوام الاصلية الذين كانوا يشكلون سكان وادي النيل لعشرة آلاف سنة خلت ـ على رأي آخرين. كل ما نعلمه انها كانت موجودة هناك في حقبة موغلة في القدم بحيث لا يجدي معها ان نحاول ان نقيس بالسنين تلك الفترة الزمنية التي انقضت منذ ان نشأت هذه العقيدة ورسخت في قلوب الناس وعقولهم. وانه لأمر مشكوك فيه جداً ان نصل الى معرفة محددة تماماً عن هذه النقطة الهامة»(1). 
وبعد ان يقدم الاستاذ بدج دليلاً من نص يعود الى أيام الملك يوناس الذي حكم في مصر حوالي 3300 ث.م حيث يرد فيه اسم الجلالة «الله» اضافة الى الحديث عن الآلهة الاخرى مثل «فعظامك آلهة السماء وإلاهاتها وانت تقيم الى جانب الله...» و«حيث يلد الآلهة بعضهم بعضاً ويولد من يلدونه ويجددون شبابهم» يقال عن هذا الملك «تيتا ينتصب في هيئة الكوكب، يزن الكلام (او يجرب الافعال) هو ذا الله يستمع الى ما يقوله» كذلك «حلت عليك هيئة الله، فأصبحت عظيماً امام الآلهة». وعن بيبي الاول الذي حكم في حوالي 3000 ق.م: «ان بيبي هذا هو الله، أو ابن الله». 
بعد أن يقدم كل ذلك ينتقل الى مجموعة وصايا قال انها تلقي الضوء على فكرة الله التي تنسب الى حكماء مصر الأوائل. وهي الوصايا المعروفة باسم «وصايا كاقمنا» و«وصايا بتاحتب» التي يرجع تأليفها الى 3000 ق.م إلا ان اقدم نسخة موجودة منها الأن تعود الى 2500 ق.م وكان المراد منها ان تكون عملاً توجيهياً وارشادياً يهتدي بها الشاب اثناء قيامه بواجباته تجاه مجتمعه: 
1 ـ يجب ان لا تخيف رجلاً ولا امرأة، فالله يمقت الخوف. ولو قال امرؤ انه يعيش بتلك الوسيلة، لأفقره الله الى الخبز. 
2 ـ اما النبيل الذي يملك ثروة طائلة، فليفعل ما يشاء وليفعل بنفسه ما يحلو له. وإذا هو لم يفعل شيئاً على الاطلاق، فهذا ايضاً مما يحلوله. فالنبيل ما ان يبسط يده حتى يطول مالا يطوله غيره. لكنه ان أكل خبزه بأمر الله فلا جناح عليه. 
3 ـ ان كان عندك أرض تحرثها. فاعمل في الحقل الذي أعطاكه الله، خير لك من ان تملأ فمك من مال جيرانك. 
4 ـ إذا اتضعت في خدمة انسان كامل، فانت محمود السلوك عند الله. 
5 ـ ان كنت تريد ان تكون انساناً حكيماً فاجعل ابنك يسرّ الله. 
6 ـ سدّ حاجة من يعتمدون عليك ما وسعك ذلك. هكذا يفعل من آثرهم الله (بمحبته). 
7 ـ اذا ارتفعت بعد ضعة، واغتنيت بعد فقر، او صرت حاكماً على مدينة، فلا يقسُ قبلك بسبب علوّ شأنك، لأنك قد اصبحت عندئذ حارساً على الاشياء التي أنعم الله بها عليك. 
8 ـ ان الله يحب من يطيع، ويمقت من يعصي. 
9 ـ الولد الصالح هبة من الله. 
ثم قدم بعد ذلك نصاً فيه نفس الفكرة عن الله سبحانه يعود الى عصر الاسرة الثامنة عشرة(1590 ـ 1310ق.م). 
وانما اطلنا في النقل عن هذه الفكرة ـ التوحيد ـ لتبيان قدمها لدى المصريين وهم الشعب الذي عاش بنوا اسرائيل في وسطه سنين طويلة واقتبسوا كثيراً من عاداته وافكاره وتقاليده. ولا يخفى ان الظهور المصري للحضارة والمدنية كان سابقاً بقرون عديدة للظهور العبراني على مسرح الاحداث في الشرق القديم. كما انه سابق في الظهور للفرعون اخناتون الذي زُعم انه اول موحد. بل ان لدينا مجموعة من الاسماء للاشخاص والاماكن في بلاد ما بن النهرين تعود الى حوالي 2500 ق.م وقد دخل فيها لفظ الجلالة «الله» وهو ما دافع عنه بحرارة مدعمة بالادلة اللغوية والاركيولوجية الباحث الالماني فردريك ديليتش في كتابه الممتع «بابل والكتاب المقدس». يقول هذا الباحث: 
«ان تلك القبائل السامية الشمالية التي نجدها حوالي 2500 ق.م مستقرة في منطقة بابل شمالاً وجنوباً والتي كان الملك حمورابي(1792 ـ 1750 ق.م) اكبر حكامها، تصورت وعبدت الله كائناً روحياً واحداً، ثم سرد قائمة باسماء اشخاص كانت شائعة انذاك التي وصفها بالجمال والاهمية بالنسبة لتاريخ الدين مثل: (ايلو ـ اتيا) وتعني: الله معي وإيلو ـ امتحر: دعوت الى الله. وياربي ـ ايلو: الله كبير. وياملك ـ ايلو: الله الحاكم. وافيل ـ ايلو: عبد الله. وموتوم ـ إيلو: رجل الله. وقد اثبت بما لا يقبل الشك ان ايل (el, ill) تعني الله تماماً وليس ما ذهب اليه احد الباحثين المعترضين على بحثه انها تعني: الهاً من الالهة. إذ لا يمكن عندها ترجمة تلك الاسماء المذكورة آنفاً بـ(الله). وتساءل هل يتغير ايضاً (باب ـ ايلو)(2) (bab - ilu) التي تعني (باب الله) الى (باب إله من الآلهة)؟ واجاب: كلا. ودعم رأيه بالقول ان شعباً لا يتمتع بثقافة فلسفية يسعى دائماً الى تعبير واضح محدد. 
وهل ننسى أبا الانبياء ابراهيم (ع) العراقي المولد والنشأة الذي عاش حوالي 1800 ق.م اشهر الموحدين صاحب الشجاعة التي جعلته يحطم بفأسه أصنام المعبد الكبير التي كان يقومه يسجدون لها وهو يعلم ما في ذلك العمل من خطورة على حياته؟ 
وإذا كان الشرك الذي شاب ديانة التوحيد في مصر أو في بلاد ما بين النهرين يشكل مسوغاً لدى البعض لحذف التوحيد من ديانات القوم، فان الاولى ان تحذف تلك الفكرة لدى دراسة كل الاديان. إذ ان الشرك ما فتأ ينفذ هاهنا وهناك من المعتقدات والاديان وكانت مهمة الانبياء على الدوام التذكير بخطورته وتشخيصه والدعوة الى نبذه وقد توجت جهودهم تلك بدعوة النبي محمد (ص) التوحيدية الخالصة التي شنت حرباً لا هوادة فيها على كل المظاهر الشركية. 
ومن المعروف ان التوراة مليئة بالحديث عن الانحراف لدى بني اسرائيل نحو الشرك أو عبادة الاوثان والاصنام، وأمر العجل الذي سبكوه من الذهب وعبدوه لدى غياب نبيهم موسى في فترة المناجات اشهر من ان يشار إليه. وقد شهد القرن الثامن قبل الميلاد أشد فترات التدهور نحو الشرك حيث قاوم دعواته الانبياء هو شع وعاموس وميخا. ويفصل الاستاذ مالك بن نبّي ذلك بقوله «حدث في ذلك العصر أمران هامان: هبوط درجة رب العالمين الى مجرد إله قومي ـ من ناحية ـ ودخول كثير من الشعائر والطقوس الاشورية الكلدانية في العبادة من ناحية اخرى، حتى أصبحت الشمس تتمتع بتقديس حار في بيت المقدس، حيث كان هناك رجال يعبدون الشمس مشرقة، وفي أيديهم غصن، بالقرب من هيكل الرب نفسه». بل ان التوراة تتحدث عما هو أفضع من عبادة الاوثان مما هو مشروح بالتفصيل في سفري الملوك والأخبار إذ تتحدث حتى عن اداء اللواط والزنى في بيت الرب أيضاً. نجد في سفر الملوك الثاني(24: 4 ـ 7) عن الاصلاح الديني الذي قام به الملك اليهودي يوشيا(640 ـ 609 ق.م). 
«وأمر الملك حلقيا عظيم الكهنة وكهنة الرتبة الثانية وحراس الاعتاب أن يخرجوا من هيكل الرب جميع الادوات التى كانت قد صنعت للبعل والعشتاروت ولجميع قوات السماء. فأحرقها في خارج اورشليم في حقول قدرون، وحمل رمادها إلى بيت أيل. وأزال كهنة الاصنام الذين اقامهم ملوك يهوذا ليحرقوا البخور على المشارف في مدن يهوذا وحوالي اورشليم، والذين كانوا يحرقون البخور للبعل والشمس والقمر والابراج ولجميع قوات السماء. واخرج الوتد المقدس من بيت الرب الى خارج اورشليم الى وادي قدرون فأحرقه في وادي قدرون، وسحقه رماداً وذرّى رماده على قبور عامة الشعب. وهدم بيوت المأبونين في بيت الرب، حيث كانت النساء ينسجن ثياباً للعشتاروت». 
فنحن هنا أمام تجمع هائل لكل مظاهر الشرك المعروفة في البلاد المجاورة لهم وقد أدخلت بكاملها في الطقوس والتقاليد في بيت الرب نفسه او حواليه. 
وهناك عادة اجرامية لم يكن بنو اسرائيل يمارسونها بل جرى تحذيرهم منها على لسان النبي موسى (ع) نفسه وهو يبلغ عن الله. ونعني بها التضحية بالابناء لمولك وهو لقب إله الوثنيين من امونيين وفينيقيين كانوا يقدمون له أولادهم ذبائح يطرحونها عنده في النار، نقرأ في سفر الاحبار(20: 1 ـ 5): 
«وكلم الرب موسى قائلاً: قل لبني اسرائيل: أي رجل من بني اسرائيل ومن النزلاء المقيمين في اسرائيل اعطى من نسله لمولك، فليُقتل قتلاً: يرجمه شعب الارض بالحجارة. وانا انقلب على ذلك الرجل وأفصله من وسط شعبه، لأنه اعطى من نسله لمولك فنجس مقدسي ودنس اسمي القدوس. وان تغاضى اهل الارض عن ذلك الرجل في اعطائه من نسله لمولك فلم يقتلوه، انقلبت على ذلك الرجل وعشيرته وفصلتهم من وسط شعبهم، هو وجميع من زنوا معه ليزنوا وراء مولك». 
وعلى الرغم من شدة هذا التحريم لم يتورع كثير من ملوك اسرائيل أو الجماهير من تقديم أولادهم أضاحي لمولك ذاك وذلك بإلقائهم في النار. والتضحية بهذا الشكل القاسي انما تبرهن على قوة اعتقادهم ورسوخه بذلك التقليد الوثني، ومع ذلك ـ وهذا ما نريد تأكيده من وراء ايراد هذه النماذج ـ فقد ظل الخط التوحيدي خالداً في الديانة الموسوية وإلى يومنا هذا. حتى انه رغم كل التحريف الذى اصاب التوراة خلال قرون طويلة لم يستطع أحد ان يمس الفقرات المتعددة في شتى ارجاء هذا الكتاب المتعلقة بالتوحيد الخالص لله سبحانه. وظلت قوية الصدى نداءات موسى والانبياء الكرام التوحيدية والى يومنا هذا.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل حوار المسيحية والاسلام.. التوحيد منطلقاً    
يوسف الهادي  
موسى والتوحيد 
قال موسى (ع) وهو يخاطب بني اسرائيل: 
«اسمع يا إسرائيل ان الرب الهنا هو رب واحد. فاحبب الرب الهك بكل قلبك وكل نفسك وكل قوتك. ولتكن هذه الكلمات التي أنا آمرك بها اليوم في قلبك. ورددها على بنيك وكلمهم بها، إذا جلست في بيتك وإذا مشيت في الطريق وإذا نمت وقمت. واعقدها علامة على يدك، ولتكن عصائب بين عينيك، واكتبها عل دعائم ابواب بيتك»(1). 
«وتكلم الله بهذا الكلام كله قائلاً: انا الرب إلهك الذي أخرجك من أرض مصر، من دار العبودية. 
لا يكن لك آلهة اخرى تجاهي. لا تصنع لك منحوتاً ولا صورة شيء مما في السماء من فوق، ولا مما في الارض من أسفل، ولا مما في المياه من تحت الارض. لا تسجد لها ولا تعبدها، لأني أنا الرب الهك إله غيور، اعاقب إثم الآباء في البنين، إلى الجيل الثالث والرابع من مبغضي، وأصنع رحمة الى الوف من محبّي وحافظي وصاياي»(2). 
«موسى (ع): ملعون الرجل الذي يصنع تمثالاً أو صورة مسبوكة ـ قبيحة لدى الرب ـ صنع يد النحات ويضعه في الخفاء. فيجيب جميع الشعب ويقول: آمين».

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل حوار المسيحية والاسلام.. التوحيد منطلقاً    
يوسف الهادي  
بعد السبي: 
بعد احتلاله لفلسطين عام 586 ق.م وجلبه اليهود سبايا من هناك الى بابل صنع نبوخذ نصر تمثالاً من ذهب طوله ستون ذراعاً وعرضه ستة أذرع، وأوقد قريباً منه اتوناً وطلب الى الشعوب والامم ان تسجد له، ومن لا يسجد يلقي في النار. وقد خالف هذا الأمر ثلاثة من وجهاء اليهود كان الملك قد عينهم على أعمال ولاية بابل. 
تقدم رجال كلدانيون واشتكوا على اليهود امام الملك قائلين: «يوجد رجال يهود الذين وكلتهم على أعمال ولاية بابل: شدرج وميشح وعبد نغو، هؤلاء ارجال لم يجعلوا لك أيها الملك اعتباراً. آلهتك لا يعبدون، ولتمثال الذهب الذي نصبت لا يسجدون...». 
وقد استدعاهم الملك وهو غاضب وسألهم عن سبب عدم سجودهم للصنم فقالوا: يا نبوخذ نصر، لايلزمنا ان نجيبك عن هذا الامر. هوذا يوجد الهنا الذي نعبده يستطيع ان ينجينا من اتون النار المتقدة..... ولكن معلوماً لك أيها الملك اننا لا نعبد آلهتك ولا نسجد لتماثل الذهب الذي نصبته». وتواصل التوراة فتقول ان الملك قد القاهم في النار مقيدين إلا انها كانت برداً وسلاماً عليهم وانقذهم ملاك الرب». 
انه الدرس الذي يقدمه العهد القديم للمؤمنين اليهود، بأنه حتى لو كنت ذا منصب هام وثراء وجاه، وحتى لو هُددت بالاحراق بالنار فلا تنس الهك الواحد الاحد، ولا تسجد لصنم أو أي شيء آخر سواه. وان كل ما ورد في التوراة من تصريحات او تلميحات قد تفسر على أساس الشرك ينبغي ان تكون مرفوضة رفضاً قاطعاً. لأن الموسوية ديانة توحيدية ولا تقبل الشرك.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل حوار المسيحية والاسلام.. التوحيد منطلقاً    
يوسف الهادي
المسيحية
تؤكد المسيحية ما جاء على لسان موسى (ع) عن كون الله تعالى الهاً واحداً لا ينبغي ان يشرك به. وهو ما ورد على لسان المسيح (ع) نفسه:
«ان اول كل الوصايا هي: اسمع يا اسرائيل. الهنا رب واحد. وتحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل فكرك ومن كل قدرتك. هذه هي الوصية الأولى».
وهو نص لا مجال فيه للقول بأن الله ثالوث ـ أي ثالث ثلاثة هم الأب، والابن والروح القدس ـ وهي فكرة غامضة لم تفلح الشروح الكثيرة في تفسيرها. وقد ادى هذا الغموض الذي أضيف على أصل الفكرة ـ فكرة الثالوث ـ الى ازدياد توجيه النقد الى الاحبار المسيحيين بأنهم يؤمنون بثلاثة آلهة وهو شرك يتناقض مع الفكرة التوحيدية التي بشر بها المسيح (ع) ودعا فيها الى توجيه التقديس والعبادة لله سبحانه وحده.
بين أيدينا «معجم اللاهوت الكتابي» وهو جهد ممتاز يشكل خطوة متقدمة على طريق توضيح ما ورد في العهدين، القديم والجديد كتبه الاب كزافييه ليون دوفور اليسوعي باللغة الفرنسية وترجم للعربية. يقول هذا المعجم:
«وقد نسب لقب (الرب) الى يسوع منذ فجر المسيحية بحسب شهادة بولس، الذي يذكر قانون الايمان المسيحي الأول (يسوع رب) رومة 10: 9، وهو يعبر هذا الاسم تماماً عن سر المسيح الذي هو في آن واحد، ابن الانسان وابن الله».
إذن فأول من قال بربوبية المسيح هو (بولس) واسمه الأول (شاول) وهو يهودي متعصب ضد المسيح والمؤمنين به وكان «ينفث تهدداً وقتلاً على تلاميذ الرب» وقد فعل الشرور بحق القديسين المسيحيين في اورشليم حتى أنه أخذ رسائل من رئيس الكهنة اليهود الى حاكم دمشق تخول له صلاحية القاء القبض على المؤمنين المسيحيين الذي يصادفهم في الطريق من الرجال والنساء ليسوقهم موثقين الى اورشليم. إلاّ انه حينما اقترب من دمشق أبصر بغتة نوراً من السماء فسقط على الأرض وسمع صوتاً يقول: شاول، شاول، لماذا تضطهدني؟ فقال: من أنت يا سيد؟ فقال الرب: أنا يسوع الذي أنت تضطهده. وقد كان ذلك سبباً لايمانه بالمسيح.
بولس إذن لم يلتق بالسيد المسيح ولم يتتلمذ عليه. وحين كان في «اورشليم حوالي السنة 36 م، ذعر من تبشير بطرس والآخرين. فلأنه كان لاهوتياً فقد شعر أكثر من بطرس ولاشك ان خطب الرسل تهدد بقلب أوضاع الدين اليهودية، لأنها تجعل يسوع ـ مع ان السلطات حكمت عليه كمجدّف ـ على قدم المساواة مع الله. ولما كان فريسياً غير متساهل في امور صحة الايمان، فقد عزم على محاربة هذه الشيعة الجديدة ـ أي المسيحية ـ فوافق على اعدام اسطفانس وذهب الى دمشق ليطارد تلاميذ اسطفانس الذين لجأوا اليها».
إذن، فبولس الذي كان مذعوراً بحكم ايمانه اليهودي المتعصب من أن يوضع يسوع المسيح على قدم المساواة مع الله، تحول فجأة الى منادي بربوبية المسيح بعد ما جرى له على الطريق الى دمشق.
نعتمد الآن على معجم اللاهوت الكتابي وهو كتاب مهم كما قلنا وعلماء القوم أدرى بمرامي كتبهم ومعانيها، وذلك لتكوين صورة عن السيد المسيح كما وردت في التوراة والانجيل أو كما يفسرها المعجم اعتماداً على ما في كتب العهدين حيث سيكون ما وضع بين هذين القوسين () منقولاً عن التوراة والانجيل:
1 ـ «يسوع: رب، ومسيح، وابن الله» ص869.
2 ـ «ان المسيح الذي ارتفع إلى السماء وتمجد هو ديّان اليوم الأخير» ص870.
3 ـ «ان الله قد أقام يسوع رباً ومسيحاً (اعمال 2: 36)، وجعله ابن الله (رومة 1: 4، أعمال 13: 33) وانه قائم عن يمين الله (اعمال 7: 56 وربما أيضاً 2: 33 ـ 35، 5: 31، مرقس 14: 62 رومة 8: 34). وأخيراً ان المسيح يشارك الله في قدرته الالهية اللامتناهية (راجع متى 28: 18)» ص870.
4 ـ «يسوع الصاعد الى السماء هو رب ومسيح» ص780.
5 ـ «يسوع ابن الله الوحيد: ان لقب ابن الله يقترن عادة بلقب المسيح (متى 16: 16، مرقس 14: 61)». ص34.
6 ـ «هكذا تتجلى عقيدة التجسد بكل أبعادها: ارسل الله ابنه الواحد الى العالم ليخلص العالم (يوحنا 4: 9 ـ 10 و14)» ص35.
7 ـ «ان الله الذي يعلنه لنا يسوع هو أبوه، وعندما يخاطبه يسوع، فهو يفعل هذا بدالة الطفل وتلقائيته: أبا. ولكن هو أيضاً الهه، لأن الآب، الذي له الالوهية بدون ان يستمدها من أحد آخر، يعطيها كلها للابن المولود منه أزلياً، وللروح القدس الذي فيه يتحد كلاهما. هكذا يعلن لنا يسوع عن مطابقة الآب والله، وعن السر الالهي، وعن سر الثالوث. ويردد بولس ثلاث مرات العبارة التي تعبر عن هذا الاعلان: (اله ربنا يسوع المسيح وأباه)» ص95، 96.
8 ـ وعند الحديث عن موت يسوع ودمائه يقول المعجم: «هذا الدم هنا هو دم ابن الله ذاته (بطرس 1: 18 ـ 19، عبرانيين9: 12) راجع اعمال 20: 28، رومة 3: 25» ص596.
9 ـ وعن التوجه في الصلاة «ان الكنيسة في طقوسها توجه كل صلاة الى الله الآب بربنا يسوع المسيح» ص367.
10 ـ «يسوع رب كل البشر (رومة 14: 9)» ص369.
11 ـ «تتخذ عبارة الايمان (يسوع رب) مظهر الاحتجاج على ادعاءات الاباطرة بالالوهية. يوجد Kyrios (الرب) بين (الآلهة المزعومين) ولكن يسوع هو (الرب) الوحيد المطلق (اكورنتس 8: 5 ـ 6) الذي يخضع له الآخرون. ويبين أيضاً كتاب الرؤيا ان لقب (رب الارباب) الذي ثبت استعماله منذ زمن طويل جداً في الشرق (حوالي عام 1100 قبل المسيح) لا ينبغي اطلاقه على الامبراطور المؤلّه، بل يليق بالمسيح وحده، كما يناسب الآب (رؤيا 17: 14، 19: 16، راجع تثنية 10: 17، اتيموتاوس 6: 26)» ص369.
12 ـ «يسوع يعد بمنح الروح» ص389.
13 ـ «يسع يمنح الروح» ص389.
14 ـ «غضب يسوع: إلاّ ان هناك ما هو أشد هولاً من اسلوب الالهام هذا، وما نريد في المأساة من اختبار الانبياء الرازحين بين الله القدوس والشعب الخاطىء، ألا وهو رد فعل انسان هو الله ذاته. ففي غضب يسوع يظهر غضب الله» ص588.
15 ـ يسوع رب، ومسيح، ابن الله» ص869.
16 ـ «ان يسوع هو (ابن الله) هذا هو ايمان المسيحي(1 يوحنا 4: 15، 5: 5) الذي تعلنه الانجايل بلا انقطاع (مرقس 1: 11، 9: 7، 14: 61، لوقا 1: 35، 22، 70. متى 2: 15، 14، 33، 16، 16، 27: 40، 43) بمثابة صدى لكلام يسوع عن الابن (متى 11: 27، 21: 37 ـ 39، 24: 36). اما حركة الوحي فتؤدي الى الاعلان (لعله منذ الرسالة الى أهل رومة 9: 5، وعلى الارجح في عبرانيين 1: 8، تيطس 2: 13، وأكيداً في يوحنا 1: 1، 18، 20: 28) ان يسوع هو الله، واحد مع الله في الجوهر» ص872.
17 ـ «ان كل من ينكر ان يسوع هو المسيح وينكر الأب والابن(1 يوحنا 2: 22) يكون هذا هو المسيح الدجال. لذلك من لا يعترف بيسوع المسيح الذي تجسد(1 يوحنا 4: 3، 2 يوحنا 7) فإنه مضل ومسيح دجال، ص740.
18 ـ «كشف لنا العهد الجديد ان هذا العبد الذي جاع ليخلص من الخطيئة (أشعيا 53: 11) ليس سوى إبن الله عينه» ص316.
19 ـ «لقد كشف الله بإعطائه ابنه، انه هو الذي يعطي نفسه بدافع الحب (راجع رومة 8: 32) وإذا يحيا الابن الوحيد مع ابنه في حوار محبة مطلق يكشف ايضاً انه هو والأب (واحد) منذ الازل (يوحنا 10: 30، راجع 17: 11 و21 ـ 22) وانه هو ذاته الله (يوحنا 1: 1 راجع 10: 33 ـ 38، متى 11: 27) ويعرفنا الابن الوحيد، الذي في حضن الأب، بالله الذي (ما من احد رآه) (يوحنا 1: 11) وهذا الاله الواحد قائم فيه وفي ابيه المتحدين في الروح القدس، ص715.
20 ـ «يسوع المسيح هو الرب: يعلن الرسل ان العبادة الواجبة لله وحده واجبة ايضاً ليسوع المصلوب الذي يعترفون به مسيحاً ورباً (اعمال 2: 36) لاسمه تجثو كل ركبة في السماء وعلى الأرض وتحت الأرض (فيليبي 2: 9 ـ 11، رؤيا 15: 4) يقدم هذا السجود للمسيح القائم من بين الاموات والممجد (متى 28: 9 و17، لوقا 24: 52). إلا اننا نرى بالايمان ابن الله في هذا الانسان المعرض للموت (متى 24: 33، يوحنا 9: 38)، بل في هذا الطفل الصغير (متى 2: 2 و11، راجع اشعيا 49: 7) ونقدم له واجب العبادة، ص523.
21 ـ «العبادة بالروح والحق: ان الجديد في العبادة المسيحية لم يكن في التصور الجديد لله فقط ـ وهو الإله المثلث الاقانيم ـ وانما في ان هذا الاله (الذي هو روح) يحول العبادة ويسمو بها الى كمالها، ص523.
22 ـ «على ان المسيحي إذا كان قد اهتدى، فقد حدث ذلك لأنه قد ترسمت نصب عينيه صورة المسيح المصلوب (غلاطية 3: 1) وان كان قد تبرر، فلم يكن ذلك بفضل الاعمال بحسب الشريعة، بل بايمانه بالمصلوب، لأنه هو ذاته قد صلب مع المسيح في المعمودية، الى حد انه قد مات عن الشريعة ليحيا الله (غلاطية 2: 19) ولم يعد له أي تعلق بالعالم(6: 14، ص484).

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل حوار المسيحية والاسلام.. التوحيد منطلقاً    
يوسف الهادي  
المسيحية ، خلاصة لما سبق 
تظهر الصور متداخلة مع بعضها فهناك الله وهناك الرب وهناك المسيح وهناك الصفات والافعال. 
فالمسيح عيسى ابن مريم ـ وكما تصوره النصوص التي نقلناها آنفاً والتي تعتمد على نصوص من العهدين القديم والمجديد ـ هو «رب ومسيح وابن الله» (الفقرة 1 اعلاه) وهو «ديان اليوم الاخير» (الفقرة 2 اعلاه) وهو «القائم عن يمين الله ويشارك الله في قدرته الالهية اللامتناهية» (ف 3). وهو «ابن الله الوحيد» (ف 5) وان الله قد اعطى الوهيته كلها للابن المولود منه ازلياً (ف 7) وهو ـ اي الله ـ اله الرب يسوع المسيح وابوه، (ف 7). 
والتوجه في الصلاة انما يوجه إلى الله الأب بالرب يسوع المسيح (ف 9) الذي هو «رب كل البشر» (ف 10) وان «يسوع هو الرب الوحيد المطلق وهو رب الارباب» (ف 11). ويسوع هو الذي «يعد بمنح الروح» و«يمنح الروح» (ف 12، 13). 
وهو انسان وفي نفس الوقت هو الله ذاته (ف 14).. وان «يسوع هو الله، واحد مع الله في الجوهر» (ف 16). وهو والأب ـ أي الله ـ واحد منذ الازل (ف 19) اي انه ازلي كازلية الله. ولذلك فإن «الرسل يعلنون ان العبادة الواجبة لله وحده، واجبة ايضاً ليسوع المصلوب الذي يعترفون به مسيحاً ورباً» (ف 20). وان الانسان لا ينجو باعماله التي يطبق فيها احكام شريعة اله وانما «بايمانه بالمصلوب» (ف 22). 
واخيراً: ان الله هو «إله مثلث الأقانيم» (ف 21). 
اما كون المسيح عيسى بن مريم (ع) نبياً فلم يشر الى ذلك إلاّ عرضاً (متى 13: 57) ويعلل معجم اللاهوت الكتابي ذلك بقوله «في الواقع فأي نبي كان يمكنه ان يقدم ذاته باعتباره مصدراً للحق والحياة. ان الانبياء كانوا يرددون (هذا وحي الله) أما يسوع فيقول (الحق الحق أقول لكم)، وإذن رسالته وشخصه ليسا من ذات المستوى النبوي»(1). 
ولا نرى ـ من خلال عبارة (الحق، الحق أقول لكم) ـ انها دالة على تمايز بين النبي عيسى عليه السلام وسائر الأنبياء الكرام. فقول الحق وكما أوحاه الله سبحانه لأنبيائه عليهم السلام هي المهمة الأولى لهم على طول تاريخ النبوات. ونرى ان التركيز على الأقوال الصادرة عن غير السيد المسيح نفسه، كالآراء الصادرة عن بوليس أو يوحنا هو الذي أدى الى هذا التداخل في التصورات اللاحقة عن الله والمسيح وظهور فكرة ـ الله المثلث ـ الاقانيم الثلاثة. وقد رأينا فيما مضى وكما يقول معجم اللاهوت الكتابي (ص 368) ان ربوبية عيسى التي اضفيت عليه كانت بناء على قول بولس الرسول. ولنستعن بعلماء مسيحيين وهم ينفدون عقيدة الثالوث. يقول كتاب «الحق الذي يقود الى الحياة الابدية» في الصفحتين(21 ـ 22) ما يلي عن عقيدة الثالوث: 
«تعلم أديان كثيرة في العالم المسيحي ان الله (ثالوث) رغم ان كلمة (ثالوث) لا وجود لها في الكتاب المقدس. قال مجمع الكنائس العالمي في الاونة الأخيرة ان كل الاديان التي هي جزء من هذا المجمع يجب ان تؤيد عقيدة وجود (إله واحد، الأب والابن والروح القدس) أي ثلاثة أقانيم في إله واحد. 
واولئك الذي يعلّمون هذه العقيدة يعترفون بأنها (سر) والدستور الاثنا سيوسي ـ نحو القرن الثامن للميلاد ـ يقول: ان الأب والابن والروح القدس، هؤلاء الثلاثة هم كلهم من نفس الجوهر، والثلاثة هم سرمديون (وبالتالي لم تكن لهم بداية)، والثلاثة قادرون على كل شيء. لذلك يقول الدستور انه في الثالوث ليس أحد أعظم أو أدنى من الآخر (حسب دائرة المعارف مطبوعات الكتاب المقدس اللاهوتية والكنسية، بواسطة ج. مكلنتوك وج. سترونغ، المجلد 2، الصفحة 561). 
فهل يعقل ذلك؟ والاهم من هذا، هل يتفق مع الكتاب المقدس؟ 
لم تكن هذه العقيدة معروفة عند الانبياء العبرانيين والرسل المسيحيين. وتعترف دائرة المعارف الكاثوليكية الجديدة (طبعة 1967، المجلد 14، الصفحة 306) بأن (عقيدة الثالوث الاقدس لا يجري تعليمها في العهد القديم) كما تعترف بأن العقيدة يجب ان يرجع تاريخها الى نحو ثلاثمئة وخمسين سنة بعد موت يسوع المسيح. لذلك فإن المسيحيين الاولين الذين تعلموا مباشرة من يسوع المسيح لم يؤمنوا بأن الله ثالوث). 
وعندما كان يسوع على الأرض لم يكن معادلاً لأبيه، لأنه قال ان هناك اموراً لا يعرفها هو ولا الملائكة إلا الله وحده (مرقس 13: 32) وفضلاً عن ذلك، فانه صلى الى أبيه طلباً للمعونة عندما كان تحت الامتحان (لوقا 22: 41 و42) وكذلك قال هو نفسه (أبي اعظم مني) (يوحنا 14: 28) ولهذا السبب خاطب يسوع أباه قائلاً (الهي) و(أنت الاله الحقيقي وحدك) (يوحنا 20: 17، 17: 3....». 
مع هذا الاعتراض المنطقي الذي قدّمه مؤلفو كتاب (الحق الذي يقود إلى الحياة الإبدية) فان أمراً مهماً في الكتاب يثير الاستغراب وهو الحديث عن بنوة المسيح عيسى (ع) لله، وانه قد خلق قبل غيره من أبناء عائلة الله. يقول الكتاب ص47. 
«هل عرفت ان يسوع كان له وجود مجيد قبل ولادته انساناً هنا على الأرض بزمن بعيد؟ فالكتاب المقدس يخبرنا بانه ابن الله البكر. وهذا يعني انه خلق قبل غيره من أبناء عائلة الله. وهو أيضاً ابن الله (الوحيد) بمعنى انه الشخص الوحيد المخلوق مباشرة من يهوه الله». 
موقف آخر لرجال دين مسيحيين: 
تمثل هذا الموقف في أزمة فجّرها دافيد جنكينز الاسقف الجديد لأبرشية (درهام) في شمال انكلترا واستاذ علم اللاهوت في جامعة (ليدز) سابقاً. 
فقد صرح هذا الزعيم الديني الكبير وعلى شاشة التلفزيون في نيسان (ابريل) الماضي برفضه لعدد من المبادىء الثابتة للعقيدة الرسمية المسيحية يرجع إقرارها إلى المجمع الكنسي في نيقية الذي انعقد في سنة 325م بحضور ورئاسة الامبراطور قسطنطين الكبير. 
فصرح بانه لا يؤمن بعقيدة الوهية المسيح أو بقيامه بعد الصلب بولادته من عذراء او بمعجزاته المذكورة في الانجيل. وعلى اثر هذه التصريحات عم التذمر والسخط والاحتجاج في صفوف رجال الدين داخل الكنائس وخارجها وتطايرت تهم الهرطقة والزندقة، ونظمت احدى المجموعات الدينية عريضة احتجاج وقعها حوالي 500ر12 شخص. 
ولكن هذه الصدمة فاقتها صدمة اخرى أكبر عندما كشفت احدى محطات التلفزيون في الشهر الماضي نتيجة استفتاء قامت به بين 31 أسقفاً من اساقفة الكنيسة الانكليزية الرسمية حول موقفهم من آراء دافيد جنكينز. فظهر ان ثلثين من الاساقفة يوافقونه في انكارالوهية المسيح ونصفهم ينكر المعجزات المنسوبة للمسيح وثلث الاساقفة يوافق على انكار ولادة المسيح من عذراء. 
وتوالت الضربات على المؤمنين المسيحيين. فانكى وادهى مما سبق كله والصدمة الكبرى على أبناء الكنيسة كان تصريح رئيس اساقفة يورك (جون هوبكود)، وهو الشخصية العليا الثانية في الكنيسة الانكليزية والرئيس الروحي والاداري لاسقف درهام، في يوم 4/7 انه يتفق مع دافيد جنكينز في آرائه الهرطقية.». 
وعلى الرغم من عدم موافقتنا على كل ما ورد في اعتراضات السادة اعلاه ـ كإنكارهم لمعجزات السيد المسيح أو لولادته من عذراء، وهما أمران يؤمن بهما المسيحيون والمسلمون ـ إلا ان طرحهم للاعتراضات المتعلقة بالوهية المسيح (ع) تجعل من البحوث التي تحاول تنقية العقائد التوحيدية مما علق بها من تفسيرات وتأويلات تتناقض مع الاصل التوحيدي الذي قامت عليه تلك الديانات، تجعل ذلك أمراً ضرورياً. 
وانما أشرنا الى التفسير والتأويل لأننا وجدنا كثيراً مما يتعلق بالوهية السيد المسيح او فكرة الله المثلث الاقانيم لا يعود الى كلام السيد المسيح نفسه بل الى المبشرين بتعاليمه من الذين لميروه او يلتقوا به وعلى رأسهم بولس. يقول معجم اللاهوت الكتابي (ص870) وهو يعتمد على ما ورد في كتابات بولس ورسائله: «لا يكتفي بولس الرسول بأن ينقل الى يسوع تسمية كيريوس (Kyrios) التي تشير الى الله في الترجمة السبعينية (برومة 10: 2 ـ 3، فيليبي 2: 11، كورنتس 2: 8، راجع 15: 25، افسس 1: 20) بل يقابل ليسوع بالارباب عند الوثنيين(1 كورنتس 8: 5 ـ 6، 10: 21)». 
ومن النتائج المترتبة على افكار بولس تلك مثلا، ان يلتزم بعض المفسرين اللاهوتيين بما يترتب على تلك الافكار من نتائج ويستخلصون من النصوص التوحيدية الصرحة ما يدفع بها نحو اتجاهات لم يتضمنها النص. فقول (المسيح (ع) الذي أكد فيه التوحيد الخالص لله وحده سبحانه: والذي أكد فيه ما ورد في التوراة من وصية الله لموسى (ع) الذي قام بابلاغها لبني اسرائيل «اسمع يا اسرائيل، الرب الهنا رب واحد....» فسرت من قبل احد مفسري اللاهوت كما يلي: 
«الثالوث الاقدس: 
نقسم قانون الايمان الى ثلاثة أقسام: القسم الاول يتعلق بالله الأب وبموضوع خليقتنا. القسم الثاني يتعلق بالله الابن وبموضوع فدائنا من الخطية والشر، والقسم الثالث يتعلق بالله الروح القدس وبموضوع تقديسنا. وفي هذا القسم الاخير ندرس ايضاً المواضيع الآتية: الكنيسة المسيحية والنعم التي نحصل عليها من الله بواسطة الكنيسة. 
الايمان الكتابي هو اذن ايمان مبني على الاعتقاد بالثالوث الاقدس الأب والابن والروح القدس، الاله الواحد. ونحن نجد هذا التعليم موحى به في كلة الله ولذلك نؤمن به. اننا لا نذهب الى الكتاب المقدس الا لقبول جميع ما أوحى به الله لاننا لا نستطيع ان نقبل بعض التعاليم التي قد تروق طبيعتنا البشرية ونرفض تعاليم اخرى تفوق عقلنا البشري المحدود والخاضع لتأثير الخطية. ومع اننا سنستشهد بالعديد من الآيات الكتابية إلاّ انه يجب ان نُقر ان هذا التعليم عن الثالوث الاقدس انما يُشبع الكتاب بأسره وخاصة اسفار العهد الجديد وانه لا يمكن مطلقاً فهم الكتاب ان لم نُقر بالثالوث. 
اننا قد نقرأ الكتاب ونكون ملمين بمحتوياته الماماً عقلياً ولكننا لا نكون قد وصلنا الى تفهم للوحي ان لم نكن قد قبلنا شهادة الوحي عن كون الله تعالى اسمه مثلث الاقانيم. 
كانت ايام ما قبل المسيح ايام الجهل والوثنية وكان الظلام الروحي مخيماً على البشرية. وحتى بنو اسرائيل كانوا يقعون في خطية عبادة الاوثان في العصور المتتالية منذ أيام موسى الى أيام القضاة والملوك. ولذلك نلاحظ ان الوحي الالهي آنئذ كان يشدد على أهمية الابتعاد عن الاوثان وعلى الايمان بالله الوحد. ولكننا نرى دلائلاً هنا وهناك في اسفار العهد القديم على وجود اقانيم في اللاهوت. وهذه بعض الآيات المستقاة من الكتاب بعهديه القديم والجديد والتي تشهد بوجود الله الواحد المثلّث الاقانيم: 
في سفر التثنية يقول موسى للشعب: اسمع يا اسرائيل: الرب الهنا رب واحد، فتحب الرب الهك من كل قلبك ومن كل نفسك ومن كل قوتك.»(6: 4 و5). 
ولا نرى في النص السابق ما يسمح بالتثليث، إلا ان الالتزام بمبدأ التثليث مسبقاً هو الذي فرض على المفسر هذه النتيجة.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل حوار المسيحية والاسلام.. التوحيد منطلقاً    
يوسف الهادي   
المسيحية ، خلاصة لما سبق
القرآن الكريم والمسيح (ع) 
في القرآن الكريم وهو الكتاب الذي أوحي الى النبي محمد (ص)، نجد حياة المسيح خالية من كل ما علق بها من تأويل وتفسير أدت بها إلى التعقيد وظهور التثليث وما شابه من عقائد لا تتماشى مع الخط التوحيدي. 
فهو يخاطب المغالين بالمسيح الذين رفعوا المسيح الى رتبة الالوهية بقوله (يا اهل الكتاب لا تغلوا في دينكم ولا تقولوا على الله إلا الحق إنما المسيح عيسى ابن مريم رسول الله وكلمته القاها الى مريم وروح منه. فآمنوا بالله ورسوله ولا تقولوا ثلاثة انتهوا خيراً لكم انما الله إله واحد سبحانه ان يكون له ولد له ما في السماوات وما في الارض وكفى بالله وكيلاً * لن يستنكف المسيح ان يكون عبداً لله ولا الملائكة المقربون ومن يستنكف عن عبادته ويستكبر فسيحشرهم إليه جميعاً * فاما الذين آمنوا وعملوا الصالحات فيوفيهم اجورهم ويزيدهم من فضله واما الذين استنكفوا واستكبروا فيعذبهم عذاباً أليماً ولا يجدون من دون الله ولياً ولا نصيرا) (النساء/171 ـ 173). 
فالمسيح هو ابن مريم العذراء التي حملت به حملاً اعجازياً بهد ان نفخ الله فيها روحاً منه بواسطة الرسول المرسل اليها، كما في قوله تعالى: (إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيهاً في الدنيا والاخرة ومن المقربين * ويكلم الناس في المهد وكهلاً ومن الصالحين * قالت رب آنى يكون لي ولد ولم يمسسني بشر قال كذلك الله يخلق ما يشاء إذا قضى أمراً فإنما يقول هل كن فيكون * ويعلمه الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والانجيل) (آل عمران/45 ـ 48). 
وفي موضع آخر من القرآن الكريم عن مولد المسيح الاعجازي: (ان مثل عيسى عند الله كمثل آدم خلقه من تراب ثم قال له كن فيكون) (آل عمران/59). 
أي انه يضع امام الذين يعجبون وقد ينكرون مجيء المسيح بهذا الشكل حالة اعجازية اخرى هي أقدم من هذه وهي خلق آدم الذي لم يكن قد جاء آدم من قبله. 
والقرآن يكرّم السيدة العذراء مريم ويطهرها من الرجس وان الله قد جعلها هي وابنها المعجز آية للعالمين. 
(والتي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيها من روحنا وجعلناها وابنها آية للعالمين) (الانبياء/91). وقوله: (ومريم ابنة عمران التي أحصنت فرجها فنفخنا فيه من روحنا، وصدقت بكلمات ربها وكتبه وكانت من القانتين) (التحريم/12). 
كما يذكر القرآن الكريم موقفاً اعجازياً آخر غير مذكور في الانجيل، وهو تكلم النبي عيسى (ع) وهو لما يزل طفلاً في المهد، بعد أن رمى الناس امّه بما لا يليق. أي ان معجزة تكلمه في المهد كانت السبب في خلاصها من الافتراء وما بثه القوم من الشكوك حول ولادتها وهي عذراء: 
(فأتت به قومها تحمله قالوا يا مريم لقد جئت شيئاً فرياً ـ يا اُخت هارون ماكان أبوك امرا سوء وما كانت امك بغياً * فأشارت إليه قالوا كيف نكلم من كان في المهد صبياً * قال اني عبد الله، آتاني الكتاب وجعلني نبياً * وجعلني مباركاً اينما كنت وأوصاني بالصلاة والزكاة ما دمت حياً * وبراً بوالدتي ولم يجعلني جباراً شقياً * والسلام عليّ يوم وُلدتُ ويوم اموت ويوم اُبعث حياً) (مريم/27 ـ 33). 
وعن كونه نبياً مصدقاً لما في التوراة التي اُنزلت قبله في بني اسرائيل، يقول القرآن الكريم: 
(وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى بن مريم مصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الانجيل فيه هدى ونور ومصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وهدى وموعظة للمتقين * وليحكم أهل الانجيل بما انزل الله فيه ومن لم يحكم بما انزل الله فأولئك هم الفاسقون) (المائدة/46 ـ 47). 
أما عن تصديقه للتوراة ـ الشريعة الموسوية او الناموس ـ والعمل بها فهو يتفق مع ما ورد في الانجيل من قول السيد المسيح (ع): «لا تظنوا إني جئت لانقض الناموس او الانبياء. ما جئت لانقض بل لاكمل» وأشار الى دوام الشريعة وثباتها «فاني الحق أقول لكم: الى أن تزول السماء والارض لا يزول حرف واحد او نقطة واحدة من الناموس حتى يكون الكل» (متى5/17 ـ 18). 
وعن كرامته لدى الله والناس وطهارة امه مريم وعناية الله بها واصطفائه لها، قال: 
(وإذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله اصطفاك وطهرك واصطفاك على نساء العالمين * يا مريم اقنتي لربك واسجدي واركعي مع الراكعين * ذلك من أنباء الغيب نوحيه إليك وما كنت لديهم إذ يلقون اقلامهم أيهم يكفل مريم وما كنت لديهم إذ يختصمون * إذ قالت الملائكة يا مريم ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم وجيهاً في الدنيا والآخرة ومن المقربين * ويكلم الناس في المهد وكهلاً ومن الصالحين * قالت رب انى يكون لي ولد ولم يمسسني بشر قال كذلك الله يخلق ما يشاء إذا قضى أمراً فانما يقول له كن فيكون * ويعلّمه الكتاب والحكمة والتوراة والانجيل. * ورسولاً الى بني اسرائيل اني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم اني اخلق لكم من الطين كهيئة الطير فأنفخ فيه فيكون طيراً بإذن الله، وابريّ الاكمه والابرص واُحيي الموتى بإذن الله، وانبئكم بما تأكلون وما تدخرون في بيوتكم ان في ذلك لآية لكم ان كنتم مؤمنين * ومصدقاً لما بين يدي من التوراة ولاُحل لكم بعض الذي حُرم عليكم وجئتكم بآية من ربكم فاتقوا الله واطيعون * ان الله ربي وربكم فاعبدوه هذا صراط مستقيم) (آل عمران42/51).

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل حوار المسيحية والاسلام.. التوحيد منطلقاً    
يوسف الهادي  
المسيحية ، خلاصة لما سبق
المسيح كلمة من الله: 
يخاطب الله سبحانه السيدة مريم العذراء بقوله: «ان الله يبشرك بكلمة منه اسمه المسيح عيسى ابن مريم». انه نفس الكلام الذي صرح به الانجيل «في البدء كان الكلمة. والكلمة كان عند الله وكان الكلمة الله. هذا كان في البدء عند الله» (يوحنا 1: 1). «والكلمة صار جسداً وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده كما لوحيد من الأب مملوء نعمة وحقاً» (يوحنا1: 14). 
ما أقربه من القرآن الكرمى لولا هذا الاصرار الذي شاع في كتابات الرسل عن «الاب» و«الابن» وإن كان بالامكان تأويل ذلك بشكل يبقى عقيدة التوحيد التي بشر بها النبي عيسى (ع) نقية من تلك العلاقات والنسب. 
نعم. «في البدء كان الكلمة... والكلمة صار جسداً». انها كلمة «كن فيكون» التي أوجد بها الله نبيه عيسى في بطن امه العذراء لتكون ولادته معجزة وطفولته معجزة وشبابه مليئاً بالمعاجز. انه مثل آدم الذي كان كلمة ايضاً، فقال الله كن فكان جسداً. قال ذلك بالكلمة الأمر، الذي تحول الى جسد يعيش بيننا ويبشر بكلمة الله ويجاهد في سبيلها ويلاقي العذاب بل حتى حكم عليه بالموت في سبيل كلمة الله. 
لو وضعنا التفسير التوضيحي داخل النص الانجيلي الذي ذكرناه آنفاً وهو ما سنكتبه بين أقواس هكذا () فسيكون النص كما يلي: «في البدء كان (المسيح) الكلمة (امر الله)، والكلمة (المسيح) كان عند الله (مكنوناً). وكان الكلمة (أمر) الله. هكذا كان (المسيح) في البدء عند الله.... والكلمة (المسيح) صار جسداً (بعد ان قال الله كن فكان) وحل بيننا ورأينا مجده كما لوحيد من الآب مملوء نعمة وحقاً». 
أما (ابن الله) هذا الاصطلاح الذي أولع به الرسل المبشرون بالديانة العيسوية وملأ خطاباتهم ورسائلهم، فقد كان الحري ان يبحث بحثاً لغوياً بشواهد من التوراة والانجيل معاً بسبب ان المسيح عليه السلام قد ظهر في بني اسرائيل وكان الله قد بعثه فيهم ورسولاً لهم وهو قول القرآن الكريم عن عيسى عليه السلام (ورسولاً الى بني اسرائيل اني قد جئتكم بآية من ربكم.....) (آل عمران/49). وهو ما يتفق تماماً مع قوله عليه السلام في الانجيل «لم أُرسل إلا الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة» (متى 15: 24) وقوله لتلاميذه الاثني عشر حين أوصاهم بدعوة الناس للدين «الى طريق امم لا تمضوا وإلى مدينة للسامرين لا تدخلوا. بل اذهبوا بالحري الى خراف بيت اسرائيل الضالة» (متى 10: 5 ـ 6). 
وقبل المسيح عليه السلام بقرون طويلة ـ ولدى غير العبريين كما هو لديهم فيما بعد ـ نجد ان افضل اشكال تكريم الانسان هو نسبته الى الله او الآلهة. حتى انه كان شائعاً لدى البابليين او المصريين، ولدى الفرس فيما بعد. حيث نجد الملك الفلاني يتسلم الشريعة او مرسوم الحكم أو البركة من أحد الآلهة كمردوخ أو آتون أو آمون أو شمش أو من أهورامزدا وغيرهم، او ان يأخذ ذلك من الله سبحانه. وجميع ذلك شائع ومدون على المسلات وجدران المعابد. وحتى في الاسماء التي اشرنا الى نماذج منها من اللغة البابلية، وجدنا كثيراً منها ينسب الى الله، حيث عبد الله، أو: الله معي او دعوت الى الله. أو (موتوم ـ ايلو) رجل الله. او ابشي ـ اينا ـ ايلي: بالله دخل الى الوجود. أو ايلوما ـ أبي: الله أبي(1)وفي الديانة المصرية ومن نص يتحدث عن الملك بيبي الاول الذي حكم في حوالي 3000 ق.م يقال «ان بيبي هذا هو الله او ابن الله»(2). 
يقول واليس بدج وهو يتحث عن «رع» الإله الذي أصبح النموذج والرمز المرئي لله وخالقاً للعالم وكل ما فيه: «في وقت ما، كان أعظم امنية للمصري ان لا يصبح (إلها، ابناً لله) بالتبني، بل ان يصبح (رع) أباً حقيقياً له»(3). 
والى الآن نجد أصداء لتلك النسبة في قولنا الدارج عن الشخص الشرير انه «ابن الشيطان» أو «ابناء الشياطين» او نقول «أولاد الابالسة». بينما نقول للطيب الطاهر انه من «أولاد الرحمن» اي الشخص المبارك من قبل الله، او المتبع لأوامر الله. بينما العكس من ذلك «ابن الشيطان». والتعبير مجازي في كلا الاصطلاحين. ونجد في القرآن الكريم اصطلاح «أرض الله» كما في النساء 97 والزمر 10. ومن الدارج ان يقال في العراق للنبات الطبيعي الذي ينبت في الفلوات والبراري انه «زرع الله». 
فلننظر الى ما في كتب العهدين «التوراة والانجيل». 
ففي سفر العدد(23: 19) نقرأ «ليس الله انساناً فيكذب، ولا ابن انسان فيندم». 
كان بنو اسرائيل يدركون ذلك جيداً أي ان الله ليس انساناً ولا ابن انسان. فإذا وجدنا لديهم ما يتنافى مع تلكم العقيدة فينبغي النظر إليه من خلال المجاز او التأويل. 
في هوشع(1: 10) «لكن يكون عدد بني اسرائيل كرمل البحر الذي لا يُكال ولا يُعدّ، ويكون عوضاً عن ان يقال لهم لستم شعبي يُقال لهم أبناء الله الحي». 
فالانتساب الى الله الحي هو تكريم لشعب اسرائيل هنا. 
وفي اشعياء(63: 15) دعاؤه الى الله كي يرأف ببني اسرائيل بعد ان «تمردوا وأحزنوا روح قدسه» حيث يقول: 
«تطلّع من السماوات وانظر من مسكن قدسك ومجدك. أين غيرتك وجبروتك؟ زفير احشائك ومراحمك نحوي امتنعت. فإنك أنت ابونا وإن لم يعرفنا إبراهيم، وان لم يدرنا اسرائيل. أنت يا رب أبونا ولينا منذ الابد اسمك لماذا اضللتنا يا رب عن طرقك؟ قسيت قلوبنا عن مخافتك؟». 
وفي اشعياء ايضاً(64: 8) «الآن يا رب أنت أبونا نحن الطين وأنت جابلنا وكلنا عمل يديك». 
لم يقل انننا ولدنا منك. او اننا أبناؤك بالتبني مثلاً. قال ان الله هو الذي جبلهم من الطين أي أنهم مخلوقون بقدرة الله وليسوا منحدرين منه. فالانتساب الى الله سبحانه هنا قصد به التكريم للانسان. 
بل يصل الأمر الى ان ينتسب أيوب النبي في ساعة من ساعات محنته الى القبر فيقول: «قلت للقبر: انت أبي، وللدود: أنت أمي». 
اما في العهد الجديد فنقرأ: 
قول السيد المسيح للفريسيين الذين عارضوا دعوته وكانوا يتربصون به ليقتلوه «يا أولاد الافاعي كيف تقدرون ان تتكلموا بالصالحات وأنتم أشرار؟» (متى 12: 34، 23: 33). فقد نسب اولئك الاشرار الى الافاعي. 
وفي انجيل يوحنا(1: 6 ـ 13) نجد الوضوح التام في نسبة الخيرين المؤمنين برسالة عيسى (ع) الى الله سبحانه حيث يفتتح انجيله قائلاً: 
«كان انسان مرسل من الله اسمه يوحنا. هذا جاء للشهادة، ليشهد للنور لكي يؤمن الكل بواسطته. لم يكن هو النور بل ليشهد للنور. كان النور الحقيقي الذي ينير كل انسان آتياً الى العالم. كان في العالم وكون العالم به ولم يعرفه العالم. الى خاصته جاء وخاصته لم تقبله. وأما كل الذين قبلوه فاعطاهم سلطاناً ان يصيروا اولاد الله اي المؤمنون باسمه. الذين وُلدوا ليس من دم ولا من مشيئة جسد ولا من مشيئة رجل، بل من الله». 
والنور هو المسيح (ع) والمؤمنون به يصبحون «اولاد الله» اي «المؤمنون باسمه». ينفي يوحنا بعدها ان تكون لاولئك المؤمنين علاقة جسد أو دم بالله. لقد وُلدوا بواسطة النور (عيسى) المرسل من الله الى العالم، ولدوا ولادة جديدة بمشيئة الله تعالى. 
القرآن الكريم وهو يتحث عن نبوة عيسى (ع) يشير الى ذلك النور أيضاً. فبعد ان يتحدث عن الانبياء المرسلين، ينتقل الى المسيح فيقول: 
(وقفينا على آثارهم بعيسى ابن مريم مصدقاً لما بين يديه من التوراة وآتيناه الانجيل فيه هدى ونور....) (المائدة/46). 
وكان قد قال قبل ذلك عن التوراة (انا أنزلنا التوراة فيها هدى ونور يحكم بها النبيون الذين اسلموا للذين هادوا والربانيون والاحبار بما استحفظوا من كتاب الله وكانوا عليه شهداء....) (المائدة/44). 
نقرأ كذلك قول المسيح عليه السلام «طوبى لصانعي السلام. لأنهم ابناء الله يدعون» (متى 5: 9). 
وقوله عن القائمين من الاموات أبناء العالم الآخر الخالدين الذين فازوا بانهم «أبناء الله إذ هم أبناء القيامة» (لوقا 20: 36). 
وقوله (ع) وهو يرد على الذين ادعوا انهم أولاد ابراهيم وهم يريدون قتله «لو كنتم أولاد ابراهيم لكنتم تعملون اعمال ابراهيم» (يوحنا 8: 39). 
وقول بطرس عن المتعلقين بالدنيا وشهواتها «أولاد اللعنة» (2 بطرس 2: 14). 
وقول المسيح لتلاميذه «يا أولادي انا معكم زماناً قليلاً» (يوحنا 13: 33). 
وعلى هذا فما ورد منسوباً الى الله انما هو نسب تكريم وكذا ما ورد منسوباً الى أحد الانبياء. أما العكس كـ«أولاد الافاعي» أو «أبناء الشيطان» فقصد منه الانتقاص وهو واضح.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل حوار المسيحية والاسلام.. التوحيد منطلقاً    
يوسف الهادي   
المسيحية ، خلاصة لما سبق
ابن الانسان 
وردت عبارة (ابن الانسان) في الانجايل سبعين مرة، وهي صورة يونانية للفظة آرامية كان ينبغي ترجمتها بعبارة (ابن بشر). 
«ابن الانسان» هو هذا الذي يشير إليه القرآن الكريم بـ«عيسى بن مريم» وهو بذلك ينفي عنه صفة الالوهية. قال تعالى: (لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح ابن مريم، وقال المسيح يا بني اسرائيل اعبدوا الله ربي وربكم انه من يشرك بالله فقد حرم الله عليه الجنة ومآواه النار وما للظالمين من أنصار * لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله ثالث ثلاثة وما من إله إلا إله واحد وهو ان لم ينتهوا عما يقولون ليمسن الذين كفروا منهم عذاب اليم أفلا يتوبون الى الله ويستغفرونه والله غفور رحيم * ما المسيح ابن مريم إلا رسول قد خلت من قبله الرسل وامه صديقة كانا يأكلان الطعام اُنظر كيف نبين لهم الآيات ثم انظر انى يؤفكون) (المائدة/ 72 ـ 75). 
ولتأكيد عبودية المسيح (ع) لله وكونه بشراً لا يملك لنفسه موتاً ولا حياة ولا نشوراً، يقول القرآن الكريم: 
(لقد كفر الذين قالوا ان الله هو المسيح ابن مريم قُل فمن يملك من الله شيئاً إن أراد ان يهلك المسيح ابن مريم وأُمه ومن في الأرض جميعاً) (المائدة/17). 
ويتساءل تساؤلاً استنكارياً عن كيفية وجود ولد لله وهو الذي ليست له صاحبةً، تقريباً للمسألة من أذهان الخلق. 
(بديع السماوات والارض أنى يكون له ولد ولم تكن له صاحبة وخلق كل شيء وهو بكل شيء عليم) (الأنعام/101). 
انه عبد أنعم الله عليه فمن عليه بالنبوة وجعله آية: 
(إن هو إلاّ عبد أنعمنا عليه وجعلناه مثلاً لبني اسرائيل) (الزخرف /59). 
ولم يحدث في تواريخ الانبياء ان يبعث الله بنبي الى قوم ثم يدعو هذا النبي اولئك القوم الى عبادته هو من دون الله. فالخط الثابت هو ان يدعو الناس لعبادة الله وحده. يقول القرآن الكريم: 
(ما كان لبشر أن يؤتيه الله الكتاب والحكم والنبوة ثم يقول للناس كونوا عباداً لي من دون الله ولكن كونوا ربانيين بما كنتم تعلُمون الكتاب وبما كنتم تدرسون * ولا يأمركم ان تتخذوا الملائكة والنبيين أرباباً أيامركم بالكفر بعد إذ انتم مسلمون) (آل عمران/79 ـ 80).

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل حوار المسيحية والاسلام.. التوحيد منطلقاً    
يوسف الهادي   
المسيحية ، خلاصة لما سبق
التأويل والاقتباس في تدوين حياة يسوع: 
يقول كتاب «دليل الى قراءة الكتاب المقدس» وهو يتحدث عن الكيفية التي كتبت فيها حياة السيد المسيح (ع). 
«قام في أزمنة مختلفة وفي جماعات مختلفة، أربعة تلاميذ (سماهم التقليد: متى ومرقس ولوقا ويوحنا) وأقدموا على القيام بـ(تركيب) عن يسوع. فجمعوا مختلف المقاطع التي سبق ان تكونت، واضافوا اليها احداثاً التقطوها من هنا ومن هنا وأخرجوا من كل ذلك (فلماً)، اربعة افلام تعرض نظرتهم ونظرة جماعتهم الى يسوع، وهكذا فالانجيل تحدثنا عن يسوع، ولكنها تحدثنا بالقدر نفسه عن الجماعات التي نشأت فيها»(1). 
وهكذا فالكتاب يقول صراحة بدخول اضافات على سيرة السيد المسيح متأثرة بالمحيط الذي عاشت فيه كل جماعة من جماعات الايمان المسيحي. وهذا ما يحدثنا عنه بصورة اوضح معجم اللاهوت الكتابي وهو يحاول تفسير الصور المتعددة التي للسيد المسيح في الاناجيل وغيرها فيقول: 
لا يمكننا ان ننسق تحت مذهب واحد، الصور التي قدمنا بها سر يسوع الناصري، الذي أصبح رباً ومسيحاً، ولكن تعرب هذه الصور عن بادرة واحدة، وهي الارادة بأن يتحقق حالياً لبيئة معينة، حضور يسوع هذا الذي عاش ومات من اجلنا بحيث نقيس صحة معتقدنا بمتانة الرباط الذي يجمع بين التأويل المسيحي والواقع الاصيل الذي هو شخص يسوع: (ان كل روح يعترف بيسوع المسيح المتجسد يكون من الله). (يوحنا 4: 2). 
وللتعبير عن الايمان ونشره، استعانات الكنيسة الاولى بثقافات زمنها المختلفة: باليهودية الفلسطينية وبيهودية الشتات، وبالحضارات اليونانية المحيطة. 
وهكذا تكيفت الكنيسة مع الحضارات المختلفة، فهي قد شرعت في حركة التأويل معطية صورة مسبقة لما يجب ان يتم في المستقبل، بينما يواصل علم التفسير الكتابي سيره في خط العهد الجديد حتى يشمل مواضيع مثل ادراك المسيح والطبيعة والاقنوم وذلك دون ادعاء بأنه وضع لها تفسيراً نهائياً. وفي أيامنا ايضاً ينبغي ان تستخدم الكنيسة علم التفسير هذا، من خلال الثقافات المختلفة التي يعبر فيها الناس عن ايمانهم بيسوع المسيح»(2). 
يثبت هذا المعجم الموثق استعانة الكنيسة الاولى التي أرست قواعد الايمان المسيحي فيما تلا ذلك من القرون، تأثرها بثقافات الشعوب التي عاشت فيها: باليهودية في فلسطين، واليهودية في الشتات والحضارات اليونانية. أي ان الكنيسة كانت تقتبس وتجتهد وتضيف، وهكذا بقيت حياة السيد المسيح (ع) ـ كما يقول الدليل الى قراءة الكتاب المقدس ـ مفتوحة للتفسير في ضوء ثقافات الازمن: 
«تبقى إذاً حياة يسوع مفتوحة. لو ترك لنا مجموعة قواعد وأقوال مملاة، لما بقي علينا إلا ان نوردها كما هي ولحكم علينا بتكرارها، وبما ان التلاميذ فهموا يسوع في ضوء حياتهم، فهذا يعني ان حياة جماعتنا اليوم لاتزال المكان الذي نستطيع، انطلاقاً منه، ان نتقدم في فهم يسوع»(1). 
ولمعرفة عمق هذا التأثر الذي تأثرت به التعاليم المسيحية المسيحية المبكرة على أيدي المبشرين بها بطبيعة الحال، بما كان يحيط بها من ثقافات الشعوب، هذا التأثر الذي اشار اليه معجم اللاهوت الكتابي صراحة ـ كما نقلنا آنفاً ـ اليكم هذا المقطع من كتاب «دليل الى قراءة الكتاب المقدس». 
«كانت كلمة (انجيل) (بشرى) معروفة عند الكتاب غير الدينيين، لا سيما للاعلان عن الانتصار او عن أهم احداث حياة الامبراطور، فهناك كتابة ترقى الى السنة 9 ق.م، عُثر عليها في آسيا الصغرى، وتكرم على الوجه التالي ذكرى مولد اوغسطس (لعل لوقا استوحى منها للكلام على ميلاد يسوع) (لوقا 2: 10 ـ 11). 
(يجوز لكل واحد ان يعد بحق هذا الحدث مصدر حياته ووجوده... لقد اقامت العناية الالهية الحياة البشرية وزينتها تزييناً رائعاً فاعطتنا اوغسطس... لتجعل منه المحسن الى البشر ومخلصاً، لنا وللذين يأتون بعدنا... كان يوم مولد الإله (اوغسطس) للعالم بداية البشريات التي تلقيناها بفضله...»(2). 
والنموذج الآخر لتأثر الكنيسة الاولى بثقافات الامم المحيطة بها ـ وهي وثنية في الأعم الاغلب ـ هو ما سمي بعيد ميلاد السيد المسيح. يقول كتاب الحق الذي يقود الى الحياة الأبدية في الصفحتين 149 ـ 150. 
«تقول دائرة المعارف الكاثوليكية، طبعة عام 1908، المجلد 3، الصفحة 724: (لم يكن عيد الميلاد الاول بين الاعياد الاولى للكنيسة... والدليل الاول للعيد يرجع الى مصر). 
اذن ما القول في تاريخ 25 كانون الاول، الذي يحتفل به الكثيرون كيوم ميلاد المسيح؟ لا يمكن ان يكون هذا التاريخ يوم ميلاد يسوع، فالكتاب المقدس يُظهر ان الرعاة آنذاك كانوا لا يزالون في الحقول ليلاً، وكما تعترف دائرة المعارف البريطانية(1907، المجلد 5، الصفحة 611) لا يمكن ان يكونوا هناك في فصل الشتاء البارد الممطر (لوقا 2: 8 ـ 2). 
وعن أصل هذا التاريخ تقول دائرة المعارف العالمية(1966، المجلد 3، الصفحة 416). 
(ان الاسقف ليباريوس الروماني الاصل، في السنة 354 بعد الميلاد، أمر الشعب بالاحتفال في 25 كانون الاول. ولربما اختار هذا التاريخ لأن شعب رومية سبق وحفظه كعيد لزحل، محتفلاً بمولد الشمس). 
وبما ان تاريخ عيد الميلاد هو من أصل وثني، إذن لا عجب إذا كانت عادات عيد الميلاد من أصل وثني ايضاً، وهكذا تخبرنا دائرة المعارف الدينية والادبية لواضعها جيمس هاستينغ المجلد 3، الصفحتان 608 و609: 
(ان غالبية عادات عيد الميلاد التي تجري ممارستها الآن ليست عادات مسيحية أصيلة، ولكنها عادات وثنية حفظتها أو احتملتها الكنيسة... وعيد زحل في رومية هيأ النموذج لغالبية العادات وقت الميلاد). 
وكذلك تظهر دائرة المعارف الاميركية طبعة 1956، المجلد 6، الصحفة 622، انه بين العادات المستعارة من عيد زحل الروماني الوثني (تقديم الهدايا). 
وعن عيد الفصح يقول الكتاب نفسه ص(148) وهو ينقل عن كتاب الدكتور الكسندر هسلوب: بابل الاولى والثانية، الصفحتان 107. 108 بالانكليزية: 
(ان الممارسات الشائعة التي لا تزال ترافق فترة الاحتفال به تثبت تماماً شهادة التاريخ فيما يتعلق بطبيعة البابلية. والكعك السخن للجمعة العظيمة والبيض الملون لأحد الفصح كان يلعب دوراً في الشعائرالبابلية تماماً كما يجري الآن)». 
إذن، فالاحتفال بعيدي الميلاد والفصح، هو مما اجتهد به بعض المبشرين بالمسيحية متأثرين بعادات وتقاليد الشعوب التي عاشوا بين ظهرانيها، محاولين التوفيق بين العقائد المسيحية وبين اعتقادات الشعوب الوثنية التي كانوا يريدون هدايتها للمسيحية. ولنأخذ تأثير الميثروية في المسيحية. فالإله الفارسي ميثرا وهو إله الضوء والحقيقة والعدالة ـ كما في الاساطير الفارسية ـ ورمزه الشمس كان قد اجتاح ممالك الامبراطورية الرومانية قبل ظهور المسيحية فلما ظهرت المسيحية وأخذت بالانتشار على ايدي المبشرين كان تأثير الإله ميثرا على أشده. وعن هذا الصدام او اللقاء بنى الميثروية والمسيحية، يقول الاستاذ فراس السواح وهو يشرح عمق التأثير الميثروي في المسيحية: 
«كافح الدين الجديد ـ المسيحي ـ كفاحاً مريراً ضد الديانات الرسمية للامبراطورية الرومانية، ولكن كفاحه الاقوى والامر كان كفاحاً صامتاً لا عراك فيه ولا دماء ضد الديانات السرية. ولعل أقوى تلك الديانات التي نازعت المسيحية فترة طويلة من الزمن على الفوز بقلوب الناس كانت ديانة (ميثرا) الشديدة الشبه بالمسيحية والواسعة الانتشار في شتى أنحاء الامبراطورية الرومانية. وهذا التشابه الغريب بين الديانتين أذهل المسيحيين انفسهم فاعتبروه من صنع شيطان رجيم. وكان الميثرويون يتهمون المسيحيين باقتفاء اثرهم واقتباس معتقداتهم، والمسيحيون بدورهم يردّون الاتهام بمثله، ولعل أثراً من آثار ذلك العراك الطويل مازال ماثلاً حتى أيامنا هذه. فالعالم المسحي ومن ورائه العالم الحديث الذي يتبع في تاريخه التقويم المسيحي يحتفل بعيد ميلاد السميح يوم 25 كانون الاول وهو يوم الانقلاب الشتوي حيث تصل الشمس الى آخر مدى لها في الميلان عن كبد السماء، وحيث يصل النهار آخر أشواطه في القصر ويبدأ بعد ذلك بالامتداد على حساب الليل. فهذا اليوم بالذات اعتبر دوماً في الديانات الشمسية عيد ميلاد للشمس فيه تتجدد قوتها وتستعيد عزمها لمقارعة قوى الظلام. وقد اقترنت عبادة ادونيس في سورية واوزويس في مصر في فترات متأخرة بالشمس فيحدثنا السير جيمس فريزر في كتابه الغصن الذهبي: ان السوريين ليلة 25 كانون الاول يحتفلون بمولد ادونيس فيجتمعون في المعابد ويصرخون عند منتصف الليل: (لقد انجبت العذراء ابناً والنور ينتشر). 
والمقصود بالعذراء طبعاً هو آلهة الشرق الكبرى عشتار او عستارت التي يدعوها الساميون بالسيدة السماوية او ملكة السماوات. فالعذراء لقبها والعذرية جوهرها رغم كونها آلهة الحب، لأنها معطاء دون ان تنقص. 
ويوم 25 كانون الاول هو بالذات عيد ميلاد ميثرا فهو إله الضوء والخير، والشمس رمزه، الشمس التي لا تقهر والتي تبدأ في هذا اليوم بالصعود الى كبد السماء دافعة قوى الشر والظلام أمامها....».

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل حوار المسيحية والاسلام.. التوحيد منطلقاً    
يوسف الهادي  
المسيحية ، خلاصة لما سبق
الغاء الختان: 
يقدم الغاء الختان من قبل الرسل المبشرين بالمسيحية دليلاً آخر على الاجتهاد الذي مورس آنذاك وأدى الى ترسيخ تقاليد جديدة لم يأت بها السيد المسيح (ع) او يمارسها. فقد جاء عليه السلام لا لينتقض الناموس بل ليكمل. والناموس (الشريعة) كانت قد فرضت الختان على الذكور بناء على أمر الله (يشوع 5: 2) أو تفادياً لغضبه (خروج 4: 24). بل هو العلاقة الجسدية للعهد التي يجب على كل اسرائيلي ذكر ان يحملها في جسده، منذ اليوم الثامن لولادته. والدم المهراق إذ ذاك (راجع خروج 4: 26) سيحمل غالباً (على الاقل في اليهودية اللاحقة) اسم (دم العهد). 
مع كل تلك الاهيمة التي أولتها الشريعة للختان حتى ان المسيح نفسه قد اختتن (لوقا 1: 59، 2: 21)، قرر الرسل المبشرون بالمسيحية الغاءه تنازلاً منهم للشعوب الوثنية التي كانوا يبشرون فيها. يقول معجم اللاهوت الكتابي وهو يفسر هذا الالغاء: 
«ان يسوع شأنه شأن المعمدان قد اختتن، وقد كان أولاً (متى 15: 24) اسوة بتلاميذه في خدمة المختونين (رومة 15: 28)، إلا ان انجيله كان لابد من ان يُعلن ايضاً للامم (رومة 15: 9 ـ 12). وقد كان هذا الوسع مدعاة لتعرض على بساط البحث مشكلة ممارسة الختان: ترى هل من الواجب ان يطالب الجميع بالرتبة الدالة على الانتماء الى ذرية إبراهيم؟. وكما يحدث كثيراً فان الاجابة العملية كانت قد سبقت النظرية. فقد كانت المعمودية تمنح للوثنيين الذين يهتدون، هنا وهناك دون ان يفرض عليهم الختان (اعمال 10: 11). 
ورغم الضغط من جانب المسيحيين الذين هم من أصل يهودي، أصدر مجمع اورشليم قراره بالتصديق على الحرية التي كانوا يتصرفون بها من قبلُ بالنسبة الى الختان (اعمال 15)، والتي كان صُرّح بها خلال وحي لبطرس (اعمال 10: 45 ـ 47). هذا القرار الذي يكون قد اعتبر كتدبر مناسب لملابساته (تسهيل دخول الوثنيين الذين ينفرون من عمل يعتبرونه نوعاً من البتر) الذي كان يحمل في الواقع مقصداً تعليمياً».

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل حوار المسيحية والاسلام.. التوحيد منطلقاً    
يوسف الهادي  
المسيحية ، خلاصة لما سبق
ما الهدف من إيراد تلكم الامثلة؟ 
إن ما نهدف اليه هو: اذا كان علماء اللاهوت المسيحي يعترفون بكل تلك التأثيرات على المعتقدات المسيحية، تلكم التأثيرات التي كانت وثنية في غالبها ـ كما رأينا ـ وان موافقة الرسل المبشرين بالمسيحية على دخولها في صلب العقائد المسيحية كان تسهيلاً لدخول الامم الوثنية في المسيحية. وعرفنا ايضاً ان عقيدة الثالوث (الاقانيم الثلاثة) لم تكن قد اعتنقت من المسيحيين الاوائل. هذه العقيدة التي ـ اضافة الى عدم وجودها في تعاليم السيد المسيح نفسه ـ تثير من الغموض والجدل والتسويغات شبهات كان بالامكان الاستغناء عنها لو جرت العودة الى حياة المسيح وأقواله السليمة من الشوائب. اي ان تعزل التأثيرات الوثنية التي اُقحمت على التعليم المسيحي عما هو تعليم مسيحي حقاً. وقد رأينا نماذج فيما سبق لم يمتنع فيها بعض علماء اللاهوت المسيحي عن المجاهرة بما هو وثني وما هو مسيحي حقاً. وتلك شجاعة عقائدية وصلابة على الحق فيها اقتداء بذلك النبي الناصري الحبيب الذي استطاع بصفاء تعاليمه ان يجعل الجموع تهاجر تاركة اوطانها خلفه تستمع الى قول الله الحق الذي لم يكونوا قد الفوه لدى تجار الدين والمتمسكين بالقشور والظواهر التاركين للجوهر، من الكتبة والفريسيين الذين وصفهم في كلمات ملتهبة حماساً وحقاً بالرياء والجهل والعمى الذين اغلقوا ملكوت السماوات قُدّام الناس، فلا هم يدخلون ولا يدعون الداخلين يدخلون. ووصفهم بأنهم ينقون خارج الكأس والصحفة وهما من داخل مملوءان اختطافاً ودعارة. وشبههم بالقبور المبيضة تظهر من خارج جميلة وهي من داخل مملوءة عظام اموات وكل نجاسة(2). وغير ذلك مما أقلقهم وجعلهم يخططون لقتله ولم يهدأ لهم بال حتى طالبوا الحاكم باعدامه. 
نعم، تلكم هي شجاعة المسيح ابن مريم في التبشير برسالة الله وحده لا شريك له وبالتمسك بلب الدين. انها تتطلب أيضاً ولأجل ان تنطلق حياة الجماعة في فهم يسوع في عصرنا ايضاً ـ كما يقول دليل الى قراءة الكتاب المقدس ص133 ـ تتطلب شجاعة عيسوية في العودة الى الجذور. ولتكن فكرة التوحيد هي المنطلق. 
وما كان تقديمنا المقدمة الطويلة نسبياً عن التوحيد لدى قدماء المصريين والبابليين إلا للتدليل على ان عقيدة لها كل هذا العمق التاريخي والجماهيري بعد عمل شاق مضن لم يبخل به الرسل والانبياء الكرام طوال القرون حتى بتقديم أرواحهم فداء لها، ان عقيدة كتلك تستحق ان تُدفع الى الامام جلية صافية نقية لتبرهن على سمو العقل الانساني المتفتح أمام وحي السماء.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

مستقبل حوار المسيحية والاسلام.. التوحيد منطلقاً    
يوسف الهادي  
المسيحية ، خلاصة لما سبق
المؤتمرات واللقاءات 
عقدت حتى الآن ثلاث من المؤتمرات واللقاءات بين علماء الدين المسيحيين والمسلمين. 
1 ـ مؤتمر الاسلام والمسيحية في الهند 1970. 
2 ـ ملتقى الاسلام والمسيحية الاورذوكسية في اثينا 14 ـ 17 ديسمبر 1990. 
3 ـ مؤتمر الرؤى والممارسات العملية الاسلامية والمسيحية في مالطا 22 ـ 24 ابريل 1991. 
وللأسف الشديد فإن نتائج هذه الملتقيات والمؤتمرات ظلت محصورة في داخل الاروقة والجدران التي عُقدت فيها، فلم يطبع شيء من بحوثها لتقرأه جماهير المؤمنين الواسعة. وبقي كل شيء على المستوى الاكاديمي، فلا كراس ولا مؤتمر ولا حتى امانة عامة لأحد تلك المؤتمرات او الملتقيات. 
ان التركيز على التواصل المستمر الذي يتجاوز المؤتمرات واللقاءات ليخرج الى الجماهير ومخاطبتها من خلال المشتركات الموجودة فعلاً في عقائد الديانتين هو المطلوب. التواصل وليس الصمت هو الكفيل بتنمية الحوار. ولنتذكر ان ما خلفته حرب الخليج من مآس هائلة حفرت ويلاتها في أذهان الامم، يحتاج إلى الايدي الممتدة بالسلام والمحبة جسوراً الى الغد المشرق.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

المهاجر الأعظم....  قراءة في صفحات الاغتراب      بقلم د. محمد الحبش  لم يصدق النبي الكريم أنه سيضطر يوماً للهجرة من بلده, وحين أخبره ورقة بن نوفل في أيام النبوة الأولى بذلك سأل مستنكراً: أو مخرجي هم?? ولماذا يخرجونني وقد جئتهم بعز الدنيا وسعادة الآخرة?? ولكن ورقة بن نوفل قال له بكل مرارة: نعم! إنه لم يأت احد بمثل ما أتيت به إلا عودي, وليتني أكون فيها جذعاً إذن أنصرك نصراً مؤزراً!!‏  ولكن الأيام جاءت بصدق ما توقعه ورقة, ومع أن مكانته في قريش كانت وفق ما أسمته قريش: الصادق الأمين, ولكن ما إن أفصح عن إشراقه وحدثهم بمشروعه التنويري حتى وجد نفسه محاصراً في شعب أبي طالب من قبل أعداء طالما كانوا يمدحونه ويثنون عليه من قبل, ومن ثم وجد نفسه محاطاً بأربعين من أشرار العرب كلهم يحد ذؤابة سيفه ليصيب منه مقتلاً, ويرجو أن يسبق إلى رأسه ينال مائة من الإبل الموعودة, وبدل وصفه بالصادق الأمين صاروا يقولون: ما نعلم سخلة في العرب جاء قومه بأشأم مما جاء به محمد!!‏  هكذا غادر مكة وبدأ مشواره مهاجراً ومغترباً, وكان علينا أن نتعلم من اغترابه كما تعلمنا من محرابه.‏  وكان حديثه في اغترابه بالغ التأثير في متبعيه فقد كان ينطق من معاناة وقهر, وهذه في الواقع سمة الشعر الاغترابي عموماً, فهو شعر صادق ومؤثر, وأذكر أنني حين قرأت موسوعة الشعر العربي التي أصدرها الأديب العزيز أحمد قبش, كنت أتخير من كل باب في مقاصد القصيدة عدداً من الأبيات التي أشعر أنها أكثر صدقاً أو عاطفة من سواها, وهكذا فقد جرى قلمي على تخير بعض الشعر وتجاوز بعض, وانتقاء الرجل قطعة من عقله, ولكن عندما وصلت إلى شعر الاغتراب لم أجد سبيلاً لشطب شيء منه, فالحق أن شعر الاغتراب كله يقع في أرقى منازل العاطفة الصادقة ومن العسير أن تجد سبيلاً لتجاوز أي قصيدة كتبها شعراء الاغتراب, وحين تتأملها بعاطفة صادقة ستشعر على الفور بأنها مجبولة بمدامع الأسى وأن سطورها مهما كانت منتظمة ووقورة فإنها تختزن صخباً صارخاً من داخل الذات يستعصي على الضبط والتحكم.‏  ومع ما يراه المغترب في غربته من حضارة وثراء ولكنه يظل يتفطر حنيناً لوطنه وأرضه:‏   بلاد ألفناها على كل حالة وقد يؤلف الشيء الذي ليس بالحسن‏    وتستعذب الأرض التي لا هوى بها ولا ماؤها حلو ولكنها وطن‏   وهذه الحقيقة القاسية كان بلال يغنيها بصوته العذب لإخوته من المهاجرين أول نزولهم بالمدينة, فيبكي معه الوحش والطير:‏   ألا ليت شعري هل أبيتن ليلة بمكة عندي إذخر وجليل‏    وهل أردن يوماً مياه مجنة وهل يبدون لي شامة وطفيل‏   وشارك النبي الكريم في بكاء الوطن كما شارك في بنائه, وكان بذلك يعزز موقعه البشري كإنسان تتحرك في داخله عواطف الجوى, ورآه الناس يبكي حين سمع أصيل الغفاري يغني في وصف مكة, وفي هياج عاطفي دافئ قال: يا أصيل دع القلوب تقر!!‏  ولكن إلى جانب دروس الهجرة الكثيرة التي نسمعها كل يوم , فإن المعنى الذي يتعين أن ندركه هنا هو أن النبي الكريم لم تكن أرض هجرته مجرد قاعة انتظار يتعين عليه أن يمضي فيها سحابة هجرته حتى يؤذن له بالإياب, بل إنه مع أول يوم من وصوله كان يحمل للأرض التي هاجر إليها الحب الكبير, وفيها رسم صورة ضيف أديب يحترم ثقافة البلد التي يحط فيها, ويحسن إليها ويخدمها, وتمكن من إيقاف الحرب الأهلية, ومضاعفة الرقعة الخضراء في المدينة, حتى صارت المدينة محجاً لكل راغب.‏  حين فاضت دمعته عند ثنيات الوداع من مكة حانت منه التفاتة لمكة فقال: اللهم إنك أحب بلاد الله إلي ولولا أن أهلك أخرجوني منك ما خرجت, بالمناسبة فإن ثنيات الوداع هي أول ما يبدو من البلدة للقادمين إليها, وعند هذه الثنايا كان يقف من أراد أن يودع أو يستقبل, وفي شرق دمشق أول طريق حلب يوجد طلوع الثنايا, وكذلك عند جبل الكسوة يوجد جبل الثنايا الذي تبدو دمشق من خلال ثناياه, وقد كان وداع محفل الحج يتم تاريخياً عند ثنيات الوداع في الكسوة, ولا تزال أغنية فرقة الأنصار من فتيات المدينة أشهر أغنية في العالم يغنيها الناس على امتداد العالم الإسلامي:‏   طلع البدر علينا من ثنيات الوداع‏    وجب الشكر علينا ما دعا لله داع‏   وفي المدينة ثنيتان للوداع واحدة استقبل بها الأنصار النبي الكريم لدى قدومه مهاجراً والثانية استقبلوه فيها لدى إيابه من غزوة تبوك, وفي المرتين كان نشيدهم: طلع البدر علينا من ثنيات الوداع. وعلى الرغم من حرارة الاستقبال التي حظي بها في أرض هجرته فقد كان قلبه معلقاً بمكة, وكان يقلب وجهه في السماء ينتظر أن يأذن له الله بالعودة إلى قبلة أبيه وجده في مكة, حتى نزل القرآن بالاستجابة لأمنيته وقال له الله تعالى: قد نرى تقلب وجهك في السماء فلنولينك قبلة ترضاها فول وجهك شطر المسجد الحرام وحيث ما كنتم فولوا وجوهكم شطره.‏  في أولى تجارب الهجرة التي مارسها الصحابة إلى الحبشة فإن الأرض التي احتضنتهم في أكسوم أعجبت أيضاً بوفائهم لها وإخلاصهم لترابها, وحين تعرض النجاشي للهجوم من قبل بعض أخصامه في غمار الحروب الأهلية التاريخية في الصومال وإثيوبيا فإن الصحابة وقفوا صفاً واحداً إلى جوار النجاشي وكان الزبير بن العوام يسبح في النيل فيبيت مع القوم ويعرف ما يبيتون ثم يضع النجاشي أمام ما يدبره له أعداؤه, وقد عرف لهم النجاشي ذلك الوفاء, ولم يكن يتردد في الإشادة بالنبوة الخاتمة التي يدعو إليها هؤلاء, وحين رزق بغلام سماه مباشرة: جعفر, وهو اسم غير معروف في الحبشة, وذلك وداداً بالصحابة الكرام الذين نزلوا الحبشة في وفادة النجاشي برئاسة جعفر بن أبي طالب!‏  إن الدرس الأهم الذي نقرؤه في الهجرة النبوية المباركة أن المغترب الأول ] كانت تتنازعه عاطفتان قويتان: الأولى الحنين إلى الوطن والثانية هي الإحسان إلى الأرض التي آوته, وفاء وحباً وكرامة.‏  وأعتقد أن درس الهجرة يحمل لكل مغترب درس الوفاء للأرض التي يقيم به وللأرض التي ينتمي إليها, ويمنح المؤمن وعياً بشرف الإقامة وفضل الهجرة, ورسالة المؤمن في الإحسان إلى الأرض وهو ما عبر عنه القرآن أًدق تعبير بقوله: وقولوا للناس حسناً, ولا تعثوا في الأرض مفسدين.‏

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الفرقان الصريح بين سياسة بوش ورسالة المسيح    
بقلم د. محمد الحبش    
كان لقاء الأسبوع الماضي في فندق شيراتون صيدنايا دقيقاً ومثيراً بكل المقاييس، فقد شاركت من الجانب الأمريكي مجموعة غير عادية من أبرز المفكرين المؤمنين بالإخاء بين أبناء إبراهيم في حوار معمق استمر ثلاثة أيام متواصلة، شارك في مقابلهم فريق من المحاورين السوريين من مركز الدراسات الإسلامية ولجنة العمل الإسلامي المسيحي المشترك، بغية اكتشاف وعي الآخر وإدراك السبل التي تنهي عناء الناس في الشرق الأوسط.
كان الجانب الأمريكي متحمساً للقاء الذي اتسم بالروح الجدية الغالبة ولم يكن في وارد الفريقين استهلاك الوقت في المجاملة وتبييض المصاطب، بل كانت الأسئلة صادمة ومباشرة.
جاء الأمريكيون بقناعة سابقة مؤداها أن العرب كانوا وادعين هادئين وفجأة قامت الصحوة الإسلامية وقرر العرب أن يكتشفوا أحكام الجهاد ودعاهم الجهاد مباشرة إلى الدخول في حرب مع اليهود والأمريكيين بدءاً من 11 أيلول إلى مترو لندن إلى قطارات مدريد إلى صواريخ القسام وصولاً إلى قصف المنطقة الخضراء في بغداد.
وبهذا التصور فإن المشكلة في نظر الأمريكيين لا تتعدى خلافاً دينياً سيتم تجاوزه بمجرد أن ننجز تفسيراً جديداً للدين يستبعد الجهاد ويكرس الغفران، ويؤسس المحبة بين أبناء إبراهيم وعند ذلك فإن كل شيء سيبدو سهلاً لأهل الخير والمروة الراغبين بتصفية القلوب وحل الخصام. 
في هذا الحوار كان الجانب الأمريكي ينتظر منا اعترافاً بالخطأ الذي نمارسه كل يوم عندما نقوم بمقاتلة المحارب الأمريكي (الوديع) الذي يركب سيارة الهمر المصفحة في العراق ويزرع الألغام في كل جانب ولكنه يتعرض للاعتداء وهو في طريقه لتفقد الرعية بين الفالوجة وبعقوبة!! وكذلك يريد منا اعترافاً بالتوبة والإنابة عن العدوان الذي يقوم به الملثمون الفلسطينيون ضد الإسرائيلي التائه الذي يجول بالأباتشي فوق رعيته في غزة ويضطر أحياناً إلى إلقاء حمولة طائرته من العنقودي والجرثومي على بعض المناطق المأهولة بدون قصد!! وهو يتحرق أسفاً على المتضررين من الأخطاء الفنية التي هي على حد تعبير ليفني (أشياء تقع وتثير الأسف).
قلت لهم بوضوح من العار أن نفكر بالغفران في حين أن الآخر لم يكف عن القتل بعد، وقال لهم عبد القادر الكتاني: هل خطر في بال أمريكا للحظة واحدة أن ترتكب الغفران عن تنظيم القاعدة بعد مرور خمسة أعوام على مأساة مانهاتن؟ إن أمريكا أحرقت العالم وهي تطارد خصومها التي تشتبه بهم في كل مكان من العالم، فما معنى أن يطالب الفلسطيني في بيت حانون أن يمارس الغفران عن العدو الذي قصف داره وشرد أهله عند الساعة الثالثة من فجر الأربعاء المشؤوم؟ وهو يتلمظ ويستعد لارتكاب أربعاء أسود آخر أشد شؤماً؟
مريم أغنس الراهبة الفلسطينية المقيمة في دير قارة تحدثت عن معاناتها كلاجئة فلسطينية أجبرت على الرحيل من غزة إلى عين الحلوة إلى اليرموك إلى أن حطت بها الرحال في قارة، قلت لهم في حواري: لماذا طردت أسرة الراهبة مريم من فلسطين؟ هل كان أبوها من تنظيم القاعدة أو من جماعة الزرقاوي؟ هل كان من المخططين المحتملين لاعتداءات الحادي عشر من أيلول؟
أعتقد أن هذه الورشة بالذات تستحق التأمل طويلاً كونها أول لقاء جدي وصادم وصريح بين رجال دين ومفكرين أمريكيين وبين مفكرين سوريين خارج إطار المجاملات والطبطبة.
وكان من مقاصد اللقاء في صيدنايا التذكير برسالة إبراهيم الأولى حيث لا يزال ضريحه قائماً في جبل قاسيون المطل على مدينة دمشق على بعد أميال قليلة من مكان اللقاء، وكذلك فإنه في مواضع متقاربة من دمشق يمكنك أن تزور نبي الله يحيى المعمدان والنبي ذا الكفل وموضع رؤيا القديس بولس وإشراق قلبه بالإيمان، وعند مدخل دمشق الربوة التي أوى إليها السيد المسيح وأمه كما في القرآن الكريم: وجعلنا ابن مريم وأمه آية وآويناهما إلى ربوة ذات قرار ومعين. 
من المؤكد أن جميع الأنبياء الذين ورد ذكرهم في العهد القديم وفي العهد الجديد وفي القرآن الكريم عاشوا في بلاد الشام أو هاجروا إليها، ولا تزال أخبارهم الكريمة ومواعظهم الحكيمة تملاً علينا الدنيا برسالة المحبة والهدى والنور.
وبشكل خاص فإن أرض صيدنايا مكان يعرفه أبناء السيد المسيح في العالم وفيه دير كبير بناه الامبراطور الروماني يوستنيانوس الأول عام 547 وفق رؤيا مقدسة، وخلال أكثر من ألف وأربعمائة عام من الحكم الإسلامي ظلت صيدنايا والكنائس الأربعين الأخرى القائمة في دمشق وما فيها من أيقونات وقداديس وصلبان في قلب عاصمة الإسلام في العالم شاهداً حياً على تسامح الإسلام ورحمته للعالمين، قال تعالى: وما أرسلناك إلا رحمة للعالمين.
ومن دلالات المكان أن القرى المجاورة معلولا وجبعدين والصرخة وبخعة هي القرى الوحيدة في العالم التي لا تزال تتحدث لغة السيد المسيح اللغة الآرامية، وهذا كله يعزز رسالة الشام في المحبة والسلام.
كان واضحاُ من عنوان اللقاء أنه لا معنى للحديث عن المصالحة بدون تحقيق العدالة ولذلك كان إصرارنا لعنونة اللقاء باسم البحث عن العدالة ثم المصالحة، وبالتأكيد فإن غياب العدالة كان سبباً في إخفاق كل المبادرات التي رغبت في تحقيق المصالحة في الشرق الأوسط.
إننا هنا لا نمثل حكومات المنطقة ولسنا سياسيين محترفين، نحن هنا أبناء إبراهيم، نحمل روحه المتسامحة ونتحرك وفق قيم الدين الخالدة من أجل إنجاز العدل والخير  في الأرض.
إن حقيقة الإخاء بين أبناء إبراهيم وردت في القرآن الكريم بصيغة واضحة نقرؤها كل صلاة وهي قول الله سبحانه: قل إنني هداني ربي إلى صراط مستقيم ديناً قيماً ملة ابراهيم حنيفاً، ونقرأ بوضوح اللهم صل على محمد وآل محمد كما صليت على إبراهيم وآل إبراهيم، وفي الحج نتبع خطى إبراهيم في الطواف والسعي والرمي وسائر مناسك الحج، أما الديانات التي انبثقت من تعاليم إبراهيم فكلها محل قبول واحترام لدى المسلمين في الأرض وفي موضعين اثنين في القرآن الكريم وبنفس الصيغة تقريباً ورد قول الله تعالى: إن الذين آمنوا والذين هادوا والنصارى والصابئين من آمن بالله واليوم الآخر وعمل صالحاً فلهم أجرهم عند ربهم ولا خوف عليهم ولا هم يحزنون.
إن المشكلة ليست في تبادل الاعتراف ولا في تحرير صواب الاعتقاد من خطئه ولكن المسألة تكمن ببساطة في المظالم التي يرتكبها الجانب الإسرائيلي ضد الشعب الأعزل، والبغي التي يرتكبه الأمريكيون ضد العراق ويدفع بالنتيجة إلى المقاومة والبسالة للدفاع عن الأرض والعرض.
هنا في دمشق يقيم نحو نصف مليون لاجئ فلسطيني أخرجوا قسراً من بيوتهم ولا زالوا في مخيمات قاسية ينتظرون إنجاز عملية السلام ليعودوا إلى بلادهم، وفي سوريا اليوم نحو مليون لاجئ عراقي أخرجتهم المأساة من بلادهم وهم ينتظرون عودة الأمن ليعودوا إلى أرضهم وأهلهم.
خلال الأسبوع الأخير شهد العالم واحدة من أسوأ المجازر التي ارتكبتها البشرية حين قصفت طائرات إسرائيلية عن عمد في الساعة الثالثة صباحا حياً سكنياً في بيت حانون وخلفت أكثر من مائتي ضحية بين قتيل وجريح معظمهم من الأطفال والنساء!!
وفي الوقت نفسه فإن المجازر والمآسي في العراق لم تتوقف أبداً، وأثارت ذهول العالم وقد عبر الأمريكيون عن غضبهم مما يجري في العراق ودفعوا باتجاه تغيير سياسة أمريكا في العراق إلى حد إسقاط وزير الدفاع وبالتالي منح الأغلبية للديمقراطيين في إرادة واضحة للخروج من العراق.
كانت فرصة للتأمل ولعلها أضافت للوعي الأمريكي الذي بدأ يصحو من سياسات التدليس والغرور التي ارتكبتها الإدارة الأمريكية في الشرق الأوسط، ويدرك أن ما جرى لم يكن أبداً في خدمة المصالح الأمريكية العليا وإنما كان في خدمة البرنامج الإسرائيلي الآثم الملعون على لسان داود وعيسى بن مريم، الذي قلب عليهم الموائد وقال لهم أنتم جعلتم بيت أبي مغارة لصوص.‏

----------


## أبو عبد الله

قانا المقدسة 
صرخة في مؤتمر أثينا     
بقلم د. محمد الحبش    
صباح الخير يا قانا المقدسة..  
ليس ابتكاراً أو اختراعاً، ولكنه قراءة في روح الإنجيل فحين وصل إليها يسوع الناصري اختار من أعاجيبه أن يحول ماءها إلى خمر، كأنه أراد أن يقول سيصبغون أرضك بلون الخمر، ويل لكم يا أبناء الأفاعي، يا قتلة الأنبياء والمرسلين. 
مع أن الحجر والشجر كان يبكي صبيحة الأحد الدامي مع انتشار خبر مأساة قانا 2 ولكن الدبلوماسية الأمريكية كانت جد حزينة على التكدير الذي قد يتعرض له جلعاد شميط ورفيقيه الأسيرين، فربما يحتاجان إلى بيجامات نظيفة وزجاجات شمبانيا وبارفانات، فليس في قلوب حزب الله رحمة لتأمين الشمبانيا الضرورية للأسرى الودعاء الذين كانوا على وشك إطلاق الزناد على أطفال لبنان حين تم أسرهم، ولذلك يتعين على مجلس الأمن أن يبادر إلى العمل على إطلاق سراح الأسيرين تكريساً للحرية الإنسانية المقدسة.  
كنت أتابع في أثينا أخبار لبنان وأنا في غاية الحماس لحمل المشهد المأساوي إلى المحاورين الأمريكيين الذين كانوا يحوصون في المؤتمر بنفس إيقاع كونداليزارايس التي لا تنام هذه الأيام في سبيل السلام (الإسرائيلي) في الشرق الأوسط!!. 
مع أن المؤتمر كان بدعوة من أطراف أكاديمية في جامعة كاليفورنيا وجامعة أثينا ولكن بدا واضحاً أن هدفه بالمقام الأول سياسي، بهدف تكريس شكل من أشكال اللقاء بين التيارات الرافضة للمشروع الأمريكي في الشرق الأوسط وبين محللين وخبراء أمريكيين.  
ومن اللحظات الأولى بدا أن الأمريكيين أشبه ما يكونون موظفين في الموساد الإسرائيلي من أجل الدفاع عن وجهة النظر الإسرائيلية في الشرق الأوسط. 
قلت لصديقي الدكتور عبود السراج الخبير الحقوقي السوري الدولي وعميد كلية الحقوق: أعتقد أن المسؤولية الآن كبيرة ودقيقة، وعلينا أن نتحلى بالشجاعة خاصة وأن انعقاد المؤتمر جاء بعد سلسلة من المظالم المجنونة التي قامت بها إسرائيل في الشرق الأوسط واجتياح لبنان الجديد. 
الموقف الإسرائيلي كرره مباشرة عشرات المتحدثين الأمريكيين : هناك شعب مسكين مظلوم قادم من المحرقة عاد إلى أرض أجداده وآبائه، ولكن إيران الدولة الفارسية الإرهابية تقوم بمنعه من العيش بسلام وترسل السلاح والمال عبر سوريا لدعم حزب الله المكلف إيرانياً بتنفيذ مشروع الرئيس الإيراني أحمدي نجاد بإزالة دولة إسرائيل من الوجود، وهكذا فمن حق إسرائيل أن تدافع عن وجودها!! 
أما الجديد في الأسطوانة الأمريكية هذه المرة فهو أن العرب أنفسهم راغبون بالخلاص من التهديد الإيراني، وإن إسرائيل هذه المرة تعمل دفاعاً عن العروبة والإسلام!!  
حين تحدث عبود السراج بجرأة وقوة عن موقف العرب من حزب الله أنه حركة مقاومة وطنية ضد الاحتلال وهو عينه ما يجري في كل مكان في العالم، قال بثقة وقوة إن جميع العرب يؤيدون حزب الله كحركة مقاومة شريفة نتجت من تراب الوطن، لم يكن يتوقع أبداً أن الرد المباشر سيكون من مشاركين عرب من الخليج العربي يردان فوراً، قال الأول أنا عربي ولا أؤيد حزب الله، ولكن قال الثاني يجب أن نفهم حق إسرائيل في الدفاع عن نفسها!! وبعد قليل أظهر أحدهم فتوى لشيخ خليجي مشهور تتدلى لحيته، وتنص الفتوى على تحريم الدعاء بالنصرة لحزب الله من منطلق طائفي محض!!! 
وأول ما تبادر للخاطر وأنا أقرأ فتوى الشيخ الذي يدعو ضمناً لإسرائيل بالنصر والغلبة أنه لا الفارة طاهرة ولا دعاؤها مستجاب!! 
وكم من لحية علقت بوجه     كما علق السخام على القدور 
كأن سوادها رمز المخازي     وعنوان على سوء المصير 
 قلت للدكتور عبود السراج: عزيزي... هل أدركت الآن ما هي أهداف العنف في العراق؟ ولماذا كنا نتهم الموساد الإسرائيلي أنه يحزم الآمنين ثم يطلقهم في العنف الطائفي الأعمى؟ قد لا تكون هناك في العنف العراقي مصلحة واضحة ظاهرة للأمريكيين، ولكن المصلحة الحقيقية هنا حيث تكرست القطيعة العنيفة والكراهية بين الطائفتين، إن خلق حالة من الكراهية العنيفة بين السنة والشيعة كان ضرورياً من أجل تخلي العرب عن حزب الله، وقد آتت هذه السياسة أكلها فأصبح في العرب من يهاجم حزب الله على خلفية طائفية، وأنجز الإسرائيلي مشروعه الطائفي المقيت في جزء من الشارع العربي الذي تجده هنا بوضوح مفعولاً به  منصوب وقع عليه فعل الفاعل.  
خلال الحوار كان السيد جون مورافيتش وهو أمريكي الجنسية يتولى بحماس منصب المدافع المستميت عن حق إسرائيل في الدفاع عن نفسها مبرراً كل الجرائم التي يمارسها الإسرائيليون على خلفية الحرب على الإرهاب، قلت في كلمتي من يصدق أن هذا الذي تفعله إسرائيل يعتبر دفاعاً عن النفس، وهل سنصدق أن إسرائيل تريد مطاردة حزب الله، حين رفعت في المؤتمر صور أطفال فلسطين ولبنان وهم يواجهون الموت وهي صور منشورة بعناية في موقع FROMISRAELTOLEBANON   قلت لهم هل هؤلاء الأطفال الضحايا هم حزب الله؟؟ وهل سيرحمكم العالم عندما تقفون موقف المؤيد للعدوان الإسرائيلي المقيت ضد الأبرياء والشرفاء؟؟؟  
إن العدوان الإسرائيلي لم يتوقف ضد الأراضي المحتلة وضد اللبنانيين وقبل شهور كشفت السلطات اللبنانية شبكة ناشطة للموساد في الداخل اللبناني مارست التجسس والاغتيال داخل لبنان، وعندما قال السيد جون إن المقاومة هي التي بدأت الهجوم على إسرائيل أبرزت للحاضرين صورة الفتاة الفلسطينية هدى غالية التي فقدت كل أسرتها على شاطئ غزة وقلت إن إسرائيل لم تتوقف عن القتل أبداً وهذا ما كانت تفعله قبل اعتقال جلعاد شميط!!  قال السيد جون في رده: المسألة واضحة إن حماس هي التي أطلقت الصاروخ على الفتاة وقتلت أسرتها لتتهم بذلك إسرائيل!! 
إن مما أدرك الناس من كلام النبوة الأولى إذا لم تستح فاصنع ما شئت!!  
قلت لهم: حين قال الشيخ أحمد ياسين إن حماس مستعدة لتفهم دولة فلسطين في أراضي 1967 قتلتموه بعد خمسة عشر يوماً، وحين جاء عباس بهدنة حقيقية من كافة الفصائل لم تتوقف إسرائيل عن القتل واغتيال الناشطين، وحين أعلن اسماعيل هنية أن حماس مستعدة لهدنة تستمر عقوداً من الزمن قامت إسرائيل بممارسة سياسة الاغتيال من جديد دون توقف، وحين اعتقلت حماس محاربين إسرائيليين مدججين بالسلاح قصفت إسرائيل لبنان كله ببحره وبره وجبله وسهله وشماله وجنوبه، فكيف يمكن الاطمئنان إلى نظام كهذا، وكيف يمكن إقناع الأطفال الأبرياء الذين فقدوا آباءهم وأمهاتهم وبيوتهم وأصبحوا في العالم المجهول كيف يمكن إقناعهم بالتسامح وطي صفحة الماضي؟ 
قال جون إن ما تذكره لا يغير الحقيقة وهي أن إسرائيل أكثر البلاد تسامحاً في الشرق الأوسط!! قلت بغضب: كيف؟؟ قال لي: هل تعلم عدد العرب الذين يعيشون في إسرائيل؟ قلت له إنهم مليون وربع تقريباً، قال لي: إن إسرائيل لم تخرجهم من أرضهم وهذا دليل تسامحها وتحضرها!!! قلت له كان عليك أن تطرح السؤال بصورته الصحيحة: كم عدد الفلسطينيين الذين هجرتهم إسرائيل؟؟ إنهم أربعة ملايين لاجئ يتيهون في الأرض، وهل ينبغي أن يكون المشردون خمسة ملايين حتى نتحدث عن المظالم الإسرائيلية؟؟ بعض الأشرار يظنون أنهم أحسنوا إليك إذا هم عجزوا عن ارتكاب كل ما يريدونه من غدر ولؤم!!  
صباح الخير يا قانا.. هل هناك صعقة كهربائية أكبر من قانا يمكن أن نرسلها إلى مجلس الأمن لتصحو المومياوات المتكلسة هناك والتي لا تتقن فيما يبدو إلا اللغة العبرية، والتي لا تزال ترى أن من الحكمة والتعقل أن يصدر قرار من مجلس الأمن يدين اختطاف جلعاد شميط، وهو ما تقرؤه في وجه بولتون الذي يذكرك كلما شاهدت طلته (الصبوحة) على الفضائيات بذكرى طويس المنحوس، الذي يوم ولد يوم موت النبي وحين ختن مات أبو بكر وحين بلغ مات عمر وحين تزوج مات عثمان وحين أنجب أول أطفاله مات علي، حتى قالوا أخنس من طويس وأنحس من طويس وأشأم من طويس، وأخزى من طويس  
من أي مزامير يقرأ بولتون حق إسرائيل في الدفاع عن نفسها بقتل الأطفال والنساء، لن تجد مزاميره في الدستور الأمريكي المعروض للاستهلاك، ولا في شرعة الأمم المتحدة التي صارت قطعة متحفية، ولكنك ستجدها بوضوح في الدستور الإسرائيلي كما تقرؤه في سفر التثنية 23 : وإذا دفعها الرب إلهك إلى يدك فاضرب جميع ذكورها بحد السيف، وأما النساء والأطفال والبهائم وكل ما في المدينة غنيمتها فتغتنمها لنفسك، وتأكل غنيمة أعدائك التي أعطاك الرب إلهك، هكذا تفعل بجميع المدن البعيدة منك جدا التي ليست في مدن هؤلاء الأمم هنا، أما مدن هؤلاء الشعوب التي يعطيك الرب إلهك نصيبا فلا تستبق منهم نسمة بل تُحرِّمها تحريما، الحثيين والأموريين والكنعانيين والفرزِّيين والحوِّيين واليبوسيين كما أمرك الرب إلهك.‏

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ملاحظات إسلامية
على إعلان حقوق الإنسان     
بقلم د. محمد الحبش    
يمثل إعلان حقوق الإنسان ذروة ما أنجزته البشرية في كفاحها الطويل رجاء الوصول إلى شاطئ العدالة والمساواة والحرية، وعلينا إذ نقف أمام هذا الإعلان الكبير أن نتفهم فصول الجهاد الإنساني من سبارتاكوس إلى نلسون مانديلا وما سال خلال التاريخ من دم طهور من أجل إعلان هذه الحقيقة الخالدة التي دفع الإنسان ثمنها غالياُ. 
وأعترف بأن قراءاتي لإعلان حقوق الإنسان ووقوفي أمام ضريح توماس جفرسون غيرا شكل حياتي بشكل حاسم، على الرغم من أن كثيراً من تلك الشعارات العظيمة ظلت حبيسة الأدراج ولم تجد سبيلها للتطبيق خاصة في الدول الفقيرة والنامية. 
ولكن انبهاري بما أنجزه الإنسان في جانب الحرية والمساواة لا يحملني على اعتقاد عصمة هذا النص البشري العظيم، وتحريم النقد فيه فأنا من أولئك الذين يعتقدون أن أكبر مآسي الإنسان إنما وقعت عندما غيب من الحياة نقده العقلي الموضوعي والتفت إلى تقديس الماضي وعبادته. 
وفي هذه القراءة السريعة يمكنني أن أشير إلى جملة من المسائل التي أعتقد أن إعلان حقوق الإنسان قصر في رسم ملامحها: 
حق الإنسان في أن يولد بين أبوين: وهو حق تمليه الفطرة السليمة وينعم به معظم سكان الأرض، وإذا لم يكن لنا حكم فيما يختاره القدر فإن بإمكاننا أن نشير بوضوح إلى ملايين الأطفال الذين قذفت بهم إلى الحياة رحى الخطيئة ففتحوا أعينهم على الدنيا ولم يجدوا أباً أو أما أو لم يجدوا أياً منهما، أليس من الظلم أن يمضي الوالدان في ركوب الشهوة واللذة غير عابئين بقذف الأبناء إلى الحياة دون حظ من نعمة الأبوة المقدسة؟ إنه المعنى الذي يعكس أشد أشكال العقوق الإنساني وهو ما أشار إليه أبو العلاء المعري: قبح الله لذة لشقانا    نالها الآباء والأمهات. 
لا يعاقب القانون الغربي بشيء على أولئك الذين حرموا الإنسان من أرق مشاعر الحب التي كانت من حقه أن ينعم بها، إذ اعتبروا الزنا حرية شخصية وفي أحسن الأحوال فإنهم يفرضون على طرفي الخطيئة (إذا اعترفا بها) التزامات مالية للإنفاق على الأولاد وما أسهل أن يتهرب الآباء من ذلك. 
حق الإنسان في بر أبنائه: إن نظام بر الوالدين الذي قرره الإسلام لا يحظى بأي أهمية في شرعة حقوق الإنسان وبسبب من الإفراط في تمكين الحرية الفردية فإن كثيراً من المعاني السامية التي تجعل للحياة معنى ووصالاً وقف منها إعلان حقوق الإنسان موقفاً متفرجاً وانغمس المجتمع في مشهد من العقوق يجعل الحليم حيراناً، إذ لا سلطة لوالد على ولد، ولا مولود هو جاز عن والده شيئاً وفي كثير من الأحيان فإن الأب والأم قد يجدان نفسيهما في مأوى العجزة أو في أرصفة التسكع وأبناؤهم موجودون ولكن لا يطالبهم القانون بشيء تجاه والديهم وبالتالي لا يطالب الآباء بشيء تجاه الأبناء بعد مرحلة البلوغ. 
إن الشريعة الإسلامية قررت البر بالوالدين ركناً رئيساً في الدين وجانباً هاماً في البناء الاجتماعي، وبالطبع فإن ذلك يتضمن التزاماً إضافياً على الأفراد ولكنه في الإسلام جزء من روح الحياة الذي لا يجوز التفريط به بحال، وبالتالي ولئن تمكنت النظم الغربية من التغلب على هذه المسألة في شقها المالي بإيجاد دور التكافل للمسنين ولكنها بقيت عاجزة عن منح دفء الروح الذي يمنحه الدين للعلاقات الأسرية عن طريق الإلزام الديني ببر الوالدين.   
حق المرأة في القوامة:  لا يشير إعلان حقوق الإنسان إلى امتياز المرأة الذي حصلت عليه من خلال نظام القوامة وهو خيار يمنحها الحق في تحصيل نفقة كاملة من الرجال والكلام هنا عن الرجال وليس عن الأزواج فحسب، وهنا تشمل الأب والأخ والزوج بل إنني أميل إلى أن المجتمع برمته مدعو إلى رعاية المرأة والإحسان إليها على سبيل الوجوب والإلزام وليس على سبيل المن ولا الصدقة 
والقوامة التي تقررها الآية (الرجال قوامون على النساء)  مضت في خيارات كثير من الفقهاء إلى تقرير فضل الرجال على النساء، واتخذت ولاية تشريف وليس مسؤولية تكليف. 
وهكذا فإن القوامة مسألة تكليف لا مزية تشريف، وهي بذلك تجعل المرأة في المجتمع مسؤولية اجتماعية عامة، ويوفر لها الجانب اللوجستي للقيام 
 بواجبها في إظهار جمال الحياة وطهرها وبراءتها في مقابل أن ينهض الرجال بواجب النفقة بالمعروف،  
إن الزواج المدني في النظم الغربية لا ينشىء للمرأة حقوقاً مالية على الزوج (باستثناء الإرث) بل إن مقتضى عقد الزواج يشتمل على تشارك الطرفين في 
 الإنفاق، وهذا المنهج ـ وإن كان يبدو في الظاهر كسباً معنوياً للمرأة ـ إذ حققت مكاناً مكافئاً للرجل، ولكنه عاد عليها برهق واقعي مضنٍ، وألجأها إلى 
 قبول وظائف أو أعمال لا تتفق مطلقاً مع أنوثتها، وظروفها الجسدية. 
إن عبارة «ربة منزل» التي تكتبها المرأة الشرقية بجواز خانة المهنة في البطاقة الذاتية، لا تعرفها المرأة الغربية إلا من كانت من أزواج النبلاء أو 
 العائلات الموسرة الغنية، فهي وحدها من يستطيع أن يتفرغ للمنزل وينهض به، فيما تبقى سائر النساء ملجآت إلى ممارسة أي عمل ضماناً للحياة الممكنة. 
وهكذا فإن السؤال البدهي الذي يتبادر إلى الذهن هنا: هل أحسن النظام الغربي عندما رفع واجب القوامة عن الرجل وأقام المرأة في مقاطع حقوقها على قدم مساوٍ لزميلها الرجل؟ 
إن القوامة إذن واجب على الرجال أكثر مما هي حق لهم أو امتياز، وهي تنشىء إذن حقوقاً تكافلية تكون المرأة فيها هي الجانب المستفيد، فيما يكون الرجل هو الذي يقدم التضحيات. 
فهل كان نضال المرأة في التخلص من نظام القوامة نضالاً مبرراً أو صائباً؟ وهل حقق للمرأة الآمال التي كانت تبتغيها؟.. 
 حق الإنسان في التمرد على الحرب الظالمة:  تنص سائر التشريعات في الأرض على مسؤوليات المقاتل العسكري في الطاعة والانضباط ولكن أحداً لم يشر إلى حق هذا الجندي في اختيار الحرب التي يقاتل فيها وحق رفضه الانخراط في حرب لا يؤمن بجدواها ونتائجها. 
يتطوع المواطن في الجيش الوطني للدفاع عن الأرض والعرض، ولكن قيادته السياسية تختار أن تنغمس في حرب أخرى قد لا يكون مؤمناً بها على الإطلاق وهنا فإن على المقاتل أن يسمع ويطيع وليس له أن يعترض على قرار قيادته، ولا يوجد قانون في الدنيا يحمي المقاتل إذا اختار الفرار من الزحف الذي لم يؤمن به أبداً وكلنا يذكر الثمن الذي دفعه محمد علي كلاي حين تمرد على الحرب الظالمة في فيتنام ولم يتمكن القانون من حمايته وأجبر على نزع لقبه العالمي وزج به في السجن!! 
ولقائل أن يقول من يقرر هل هذه الحرب عادلة أو ظالمة؟ والجواب بكل بساطة إنه المقاتل نفسه، الرجل الذي سيدفع روحه هو وحده من يقرر هل يخوض هذه الحرب على ما فيها من مخاطر أم لا، وإذا كان جواب المقاتل بالنفي في الاشتراك بأي حرب فيجب أن يحترم خياره ويحميه القانون، وعلى القيادة السياسية أن تدرك أنها لا تستطيع إجبار الناس على القتال في ساحات لا يؤمنون بجدواها وعند ذلك فإن الحروب بكل تأكيد ستنحسر انحساراً كبيراً ولا أظن أن حكيماً في الأرض سيسوؤه ذلك في شيء. 
إنها هنا أربعة أفكار أو قل أربع إضافات على هامش ما أنجزه الإنسان في كفاحه الطويل أضعها بين يدي الباحثين مادة للنقاش، آمل أن تجد سبيلها للإغناء والنضج، وأرجو أن تكون إسهاماً متواضعاً للمنجز الإنساني الكبير الذي أشرق على العالم يوم 10/ 12/ 1948

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ماذا يفعل السوريون في أمريكا
على هامش مؤتمر شيكاغو     
بقلم د. محمد الحبش    
تعودت أن أسافر إلى أمريكا لأقوم بواجبي في التعريف بالإسلام والحضارة العربية في جامعات الغرب والمراكز الإسلامية فيه، ولكنني هذه المرة تلقيت الدعوة من الكونغرس الأمريكي السوري حيث شهدت واحدة من أهم محاولات تجميع السوريين في الخارج بهدف طرح قوة ضغط على السياسية الأمريكية وتالياً بهدف الإسهام في بناء سوريا الحديثة، وهو كذلك مغامرة جديدة في ذلك العالم الجديد الذي نزداد كل يوم بعداً عنه على الرغم من تطور وسائل الاتصالات والنقل ولكن أصبح من الواضح تماماً أن التقارب يحتاج إلى إرادة الإنسان أكثر من حاجته إلى تطور الحديد والحيطان.   
ولعلكم تعلمون أنه ليس لدي ما يغريني للوصول إلى أمريكا في هذه الظروف الدقيقة خاصة بعد أن قامت سلطات الهجرة والجوازات الأمريكية بإعادتي في العام الماضي من مطار واشنطن، في موقف بربري لا يتفق مع أدنى الحقوق والأعراف البرلمانية التي تحترمها الدول فيما بينها، ولعل ذلك الموقف الصادم كان وراء اعتذاري عن تلبية دعوات كثيرة وجهها إلي أمريكيون من الولايات المتحدة كان آخرها دعوة من اثني عشر سناتوراً فيهم السيدة هيلاري كلينتون من أجل المشاركة في ناشيونال براي بريكفاست، وقلت في رسالتي إليها يومذاك : عذراً سيدة هيلاري لا يمكنني أن أجلس إلى مائدة تدار عليها الكؤوس من أجل محاربة بلادي!! 
ولكنني رغبت بالحضور هذه المرة بروح الوطن وهم الوطن رجاء أن نتناصح فيما بيننا والمؤمنون بعضهم لبعض نصحة، والمؤمنون والمؤمنات بعضهم أولياء بعض يأمرون بالمعروف وينهون عن المنكر.   
قلت لهم إنكم هنا في أمريكا تعيشون هم الوطن ورسالته، ولا شك أنكم تتألمون لتدهور العلاقات بين سوريا وأمريكا وهو ما أدى لأول مرة إلى إصدار أربع قرارات أممية ضد سوريا، ولعلكم تتساءلون ألم يكن بالإمكان تجنيب سوريا هذه القرارات الدولية التي تنعكس سلباً على واقعنا وحياتنا كسوريين هنا في الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية؟ 
أعتقد بوضوح أن سوريا وجدت نفسها مباشرة أمام تحد كبير حين أعلن المشروع الأمريكي في المنطقة ولعل أوضح صورة للمشروع الأمريكي هي تلك التي حملها الوزير التائب كولن باول، وما أكثر التائبين في السياسة الأمريكية بعد أن ينزلوا عن كراسيهم، فقد جاء الرجل بمطالب واضحة ومحددة أوردتها الصحافة تحت اسم المطالب الثمانية وهي في المحصلة تتلخص في ثلاثة مطالب رئيسية هي حماية الاحتلال في العراق ونزع سلاح المقاومة في لبنان وقمع العمل الفلسطيني المقاوم والذي يعيش حالة لجوء قسري في سوريا. 
بكل أمانة فإنه يشرفني أن أكون واحداً من أبناء الشعب السوري الذين نظروا بإكبار واحترام لموقف الرئيس بشار الأسد الصلب في رفض هذه المطالب وتجنيب سوريا كوارث وويلات بل وحروب هي في الواقع نتيجة حتمية لهذا الطريق الوعر الذي تسلكه الإدارة الأمريكية. 
وبدون تردد فإن بإمكانك أن تسأل السوريين عن رأيهم في إرسال الجيش شرقاً إلى العراق لحماية الاحتلال، وغرباً إلى لبنان للاشتباك مع حزب الله ونزع سلاحه، وعن قمع حركتي حماس والجهاد اللتين يعيش قادتهما في سوريا قسراً بصفة لاجئين مع مئات الآلاف من الفلسطينيين الذين ينتظرون كل يوم أمل العودة وحلم العودة، وتريد الإدارة الأمريكية أن تصادر حتى حلمهم بأرضهم وسعيهم في سبيل استرجاعها. 
إن مقتضى الديمقراطية أن تستجيب الدولة لمشاعر الناس ولا أشك لو أن الصناديق نطقت بإرادة الناس لرأينا أن المطلوب هو فعلاً إرسال الجيش إلى العراق ولكن ليس للدفاع عن الأمريكيين بل للاشتباك معهم، وإرساله إلى جنوب لبنان ليس للاشتباك مع حزب الله بل للالتحام معه، وفتح جبهة الجولان للكفاح التحرري الذي يؤمن به الشعب السوري كله كما تؤمن به الشعوب الشريفة والحرة، وإنكم تعلمون أن أمريكا تمارس النفاق في تعاطيها مع الديمقراطية وهو ما تجلى بشكل فاضح عندما اختار الشعب الفلسطيني الديمقراطية ولكن الأمريكيين قرروا أشنع العقوبات على خياره هذا بدلاً من احترام خياره الديمقراطي. 
إن أمريكا تسببت في أكبر كارثة إنسانية في القرن الجديد عندما أعلنت نفسها قوة احتلال في العراق، وحطمت الجيش العراقي والدولة العراقية والأمن في العراق وتسببت في ضياع تاريخ العراق وثقافته ، ودفعت أربعين مليون قطعة سلاح عراقية إلى السوق السوداء وطردت مليون ومائتي ألف عراقي محارب من عملهم في الدفاع عن وطنهم، وهي مستعدة اليوم وفق إشارات الإدارة الحالية لارتكاب الحماقة إياها في إيران وسوريا، ومن ثم الحديث عن تضحيات يقدمها المقاتل الأمريكي من أجل نشر الحرية والديمقراطية في العالم!! 
دعونا نتحدث بواقعية وعقل في نتائج الاحتلال، ودعونا نوافق على تسمية المقاتلين الأمريكيين بأبطال التحرير والديمقراطية وفق منطق بوش ورامسفيلد ولنتصور أنهم فاتحون محررون كخالد بن الوليد وأبي عبيدة  وسعد بن أبي وقاص،  ولكن في المحصلة ماذا كانت نتيجة البؤس الذي قامت به هذه الحرب على الناس؟ وما هو طعم التحرير والحرية التي ذاقها الناس؟ ومن من العراقيين يعتقد أن الاحتلال جاء العراق بأدنى خير؟؟؟   
إن الموقف الذي تمارسه الإدارة الأمريكية هو الذي يؤدي مباشرة إلى تزايد الإرهاب في المنطقة ويؤدي تالياً إلى تباطؤ الإصلاح السياسي في سوريا، وهي أقدار قاسية ولكنها خيار السوريين وقدرهم، وهو ما آمل أن يتفهمه أهلنا في المغترب في هذه الساعات العصيبة.   
يتجمع في أمريكا أكثر من أربعمائة ألف سوري وأعتز بأن السوريين في أمريكا يحظون بمواقع رفيعة وعالية في الحقل الأكاديمي بوجه خاص، ولدينا فرصة كبيرة لخدمة أبنائنا ووطننا من خلال توحيد الجهود والتعاون مع بلدكم في الداخل، والسوريون من أقوى الجاليات تعليماً، واسمحوا لي أن أنقل لكم هذا الإحصاء الذي قدمه الأخ الدكتور ابراهيم أحمد أستاذ الإحصاء بجامعة إلينوي نقلاً عن مصادر في المكتب الفيدرالي للإحصاء، حيث جزم بان عدد الذين يحملون الدكتوراه من الأمريكيين عموماً ثمانية بالألف فيما يرتفع العدد بين اليهود إلى سبعة عشر بالألف ولكن الرقم بين العرب يرتفع إلى واحد وثلاثين بالألف، وبذلك فإن حضوركم في الأكاديميا عموماً مهم جداً، وإذا كان الوجود العربي واليهودي في أمريكا متقارباً من جهة العدد فمعنى ذلك أنكم تبلغون ضعفهم تقريباً في الحقول الأكاديمية وهو ما يشكل ثقلاً حقيقياً في الشأن العام خاصة أن الأكاديميا عموماً قطاع مؤثر وجوهري وليس هامشياً بحال من الأحوال.   
إن الاحتلال الأمريكي اتخذ لنفسه جسراً من العراقيين الذين انساقوا بدافع الثأر وراء المشروع الأمريكي ولكنهم أدركوا فيما بعد أنهم كانوا كالمستجير من الرمضاء بالنار، ومع أنني أستبعد أن يجد الأمريكيون من يستجيب لأطماعهم من السوريين ولكنني أعتقد بأن الشيطان لم يمت بعد وأن أصحاب الضمائر الميتة من الناس يمكن أن يخونوا أوطانهم، وأنا سعيد بأن مؤتمركم هذا لم يستقبل أياً منهم وقد أصبحت أسماؤهم معروفة مشهورة كما اشتهر اسم الخائن أبي رغال، ويعلم الأمريكيون أنفسهم أن هؤلاء لا وزن لهم ولا أثر ليس في سوريا فحسب، بل بين أفراد الجالية السورية نفسها من مواطنين شرفاء، سواء كانوا في موقع الموالاة أو المعارضة. 
وأعتقد أن المسؤولية تتأكد علينا هنا في الخارج لتقديم صورة واضحة عن السوريين متحدين في رفض الانخراط في الحرب الأمريكية المعلنة من أجل تصدير الديمقراطية إلى الشرق الأوسط، ولا أشك أبداً لو أن الإدارة الأمريكية تصغي إلى مراكز دراسات محايدة لجنبت نفسها وجيشها وشعوب الشرق الأوسط هذه الويلات والكوارث لكنها للأسف تتصرف بتأثير ضاغط من اللوبي الصهيوني في أمريكا وأنها قد تنجر إلى سياسات متهورة لا تعود بأدنى فائدة على الشعب الأمريكي ولكنها كما أثبتت التجارب تقع تماماً في الهدف الإسرائيلي الذي يتطلع إلى رؤية مزيد من التشتت والاقتتال والحروب الداخلية في منطقة الشرق الأوسط.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

عقبات في طريق الدعوة إلى الإسلام في أوروبا     
بقلم د. عبد الله قادري الأهدل    
1 - تمهيد: 
إن الإمكانات المتوافرة في أوروبا، وفي الغرب بصفة عامة، مغرية لمن يريد أن يدعو إلى الله تعالى هناك، ولو أن المسلمين تكاتفوا دعاة وعلماء وساسة وأغنياء وغيرهم، كل فيما يقدر عليه، ونسقوا فيما بينهم للدعوة إلى الله في الغرب لآتى ذلك ثماره بإذن الله!  
ولكن تلك الإمكانات المتاحة التي لم يستغلها المسلمون تقابلها عقبات، كل واحدة منها تحتاج إلى عمل جاد وإخلاص فيه لله وعزم وتصميم على دكها وتحطيمها. 
والذين يتفاءلون كثيرا بتلك الإمكانات، ولا يحسبون حسابا لهذه العقبات، يرون أن الإسلام سينطلق من أوروبا كما انطلق قبل من دولة آل عثمان، ويرون كذلك صعوبة انطلاقه من البلدان الإسلامية، وبخاصة الدول العربية التي ابتعد أكثر حكامها عن الإسلام، بل حارب تطبيقه أكثرهم. هذه نظرة المتفائلين.!  
2- سببان وموقفان. 
وقبل أن أسرد أهم العقبات التي تعترض الإسلام وانتشاره في الغرب، لا بد من الإشارة إلى السبب الرئيس الذي جعل أهل الغرب يعطون المسلمين شيئا من الحرية في الدعوة إلى دينهم ومحاولة المحافظة عليه فيما بينهم وتعليم أولادهم إذا استطاعوا.  
وكذلك لا بد من الإشارة إلى السبب الرئيس الذي جعل أعداء الإسلام من العلمانيين في الشعوب الإسلامية يكممون أفواه الدعاة إلى الله، ويحرمون المسلمين من سماع كلمة الحق، وصب أنواع الإذى على دعاة الإسلام، من الاضطهاد والسجن والتشريد والقتل، فإن بيان هذين السببين: السبب الذي جعل زعماء الكفر في الدول الأوربية يعطون شيئا من الحرية للمسلمين ليدعوا إلى الإسلام، مع شدة بغضهم له ومحاربتهم له في عقر داره، والسبب الذي جعل أعداء الإسلام من ذرا ري المسلمين يحاربونه في مسقط رأسه، أقول: إن بيان هذين السببين يزيل ما قد علق بأذهان بعض الناس من الحيرة والعجب من موقفين: أحدهما يجري هنا والآخر يجري هناك!  
سبب منح الغرب الحرية لدعوة المسلمين إلى دينهم.  
فسبب إعطاء أهل الغرب شيئا من الحرية للمسلمين ليدعوا إلى الإسلام في بلادهم، يعود إلى أمرين:  
الأمر الأول: 
أن أهل الغرب كانت عندهم ثقة أن المجتمعات الغربية، لها عقائدها وعاداتها وسلوكها وتاريخها وحضارتها التي تختلف كل الاختلاف عن مبادئ الإسلام وأخلاق المسلمين وعاداتهم وحضاراتهم-إن اعترفوا بأن لهم حضارة-وأن المسلمين مهما تمسكوا بدينهم ودعوا إليه، فهم أقلية ضعيفة يحيط بهم المجتمع الأوربي ويحاصرهم في كل مكان وجدوا فيه: السكن، ومكان العمل، والشارع، والسوق، والجامعة والمدرسة، والمصنع والقطار والطائرة والحافلة.... فهم كنقطة عطر فواح تلقى في محيط من القاذورات والأوساخ، فَأَنَّى لتلك القطرة أن تحافظ على نفسها ورائحتها في ذلك المحيط القذر؟!  
وقد أخبرني بعض المسلمين أن البابا الحالي قال للنصارى في حشد عظيم في هولندا: (لا تخافوا من الإسلام في أوروبا، ولا يهولنكم بناء المساجد وانتشار المراكز الإسلامية فيها، فأبناء المسلمين بين أيديكم وتحت إشرافكم وتوجيهكم، في المدارس والجامعات وغيرها، فاجتهدوا في تربيتهم التي تجعلهم ينسجمون مع المجتمع المسيحي، وسينقرض آباؤهم وتفنى مساجدهم ومراكزهم وتندثر، ويبقى أبناؤهم في صفكم .) 
الأمر الثاني: 
أن أهل أوروبا-والغرب بصفة عامة-استقبلوا في أول الأمر مسلمين بالاسم، وفدوا أفرادا وهم يجهلون حقيقة دينهم، كثير منهم غير متمسكين به، يلتمسون في اغترابهم لقمة العيش فحسب، ليس عندهم ثقافة تحميهم، ولا مؤهلات ترفع شأنهم، وكان نصيبهم من الوظائف تلك المهن البدنية المرهقة، كحمل الأثقال والبناء في المصانع ونحوها، أو الأعمال الحقيرة كتنظيف الشوارع والمصانع والمنازل، وما أشبه ذلك، وأمثال هؤلاء لا يرجى لهم التمسك بدينهم، فضلا عن أن يؤثروا في غيرهم من أهل البلاد الذين هم أعلى منهم منزلة، وأرقى منهم حضارة، وأكثر منهم مالا، بل مصيرهم الذوبان في المجتمع الأوربي، وهذا ما حصل فعلا لكثير من الوافدين إلى أوروبا في الأفواج الأولى.  
ولو أن الدول الأوربية علمت في وقت من الأوقات، أن الإسلام الحق سينتشر في بلدانهم، ويهدد العقائد الغربية والفكر الغربي، لما تردد أساطين الغرب ودعاة حقوق الإنسان وحرية الأديان وحرية الرأي، في طرد المسلمين في يوم واحد-إذا استطاعوا-من كل أنحاء أوروبا.  
راجع مجلة المجلة: عدد 737، ص 36، 21/ شوال، مقال لفهمي هو يدي بعنوان: (دور أوروبا قادم في الاشتباك مع الحالة الإسلامية) هذا مع العلم أن كتابتي هذه كانت في سنة 1407هـ و مقال حسن هو يدي كتب سنة 1414 هـ أي بعد سبع سنوات من يوم من قيامي بهذه الرحلة التي لخصت منها هذه الصفحات، وقد اشتدت الأمور الآن أكثر ، ولكن الدعوة في طريقها إلى الانتشار ، والمهم قيام المسلمين بواجبهم كل في موقعه . 
لا، بل قد بدأ الخوف والقلق يساور الأوربيين من وجود المسلمين الآن، وهاهي بعض دول أوروبا-ومنها فرنسا وألمانيا-تعرض على المسلمين مبالغ مالية في مقابل أن يعودوا إلى بلدانهم،وبدأت أجهزة الإعلام تحذر زعماء أوروبا من خطر بقاء المسلمين فيها، وقد أسفر كثير من زعماء الأحزاب عن وجوههم، فدعوا إلى طرد المسلمين من بلدانهم، بحجة أنهم لا يريدون أن يتأقلموا مع المجتمعات الأوربية، وأنهم يعتبرون نشازا في هذه المجتمعات، حيث يحرمون على أنفسهم ما يراه الأوربي مباحا، بل هو من لوازم التحضر والتقدم في أوروبا، من الطعام والشراب والنكاح واللباس وغير ذلك  
ذلك هو السبب الذي من أجله أعطى الغربيون المسلمين شيئا من الحرية المؤقتة للتمسك بدينهم والدعوة إليه، وهذا هو موقفهم المبني على ذلك السبب.  
وقد بدأت مضايقات المسلمين من الآن بأساليب غير رسمية، ولكنها تحت سمع وبصر الأجهزة الرسمية!  
هذا الكلام كان وقت كتابة هذا الموضوع سنة 1407هـ ـ أما الآن ونحن في سنة 1420هـ أي بعد ثلاث عشرة سنة من تلك الرحلة، فقد تغيرت الأمور، وأصبحت بعض الحكومات الأوربية نفسها تضايق المسلمين وتحاول التخلص منهم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

باستضافة عمدة لندن: نقاش ساخن حول "صراع الحضارة والهمجية"
1        
المكان العاصمة البريطانية لندن والزمان صباح السبت والحدث هو مؤتمر عقد في ضيافة عمدة لندن كين لفنجنستون وبحضور عدد من الكتاب البارزين. 
عنوان الندوة الرئيسة في المؤتمر كان "حضارة عالمية أم صراع حضارات". 
وقد اختير المتحدثون ليمثلوا الفكر الليبرالي اليساري من جهة والمحافظ اليميني من الجهة الاخرى. 
الحضور من عامة الناس والمثقفين كان هائلا لدرجة أن عمدة لندن نفسه أشار إلى أنه لم يتوقع أن تضيق قاعة كبيرة كهذه بالحاضرين. 
ولم ينقذني من الوقوف كثيرا في طابور طويل للدخول صباحا سوى أنني كنت أحمل بطاقة الصحافة ذات المفعول السحري أحيانا. 
داخل القاعة رأيت تنوعا هائلا بين الحضور من حيث العرق واللون والزي وكأن لسان حال الحاضرين يقول إن حجة لفنجستون بشأن نموذج التعددية الثقافية واقعية وصحيحة. 
لكن مسار النقاش بالطبع لم يكن كذلك حيث كان لكل جمهوره. 
في بداية كلمته قال لفنجستون "أعتقد أننا نشهد بداية حضارة عالمية حقيقية وليس صراع حضارات، بحيث يمكن للناس هنا في لندن مثلا أن يختاروا كل ما يرونه جذابا وجيدا في كل ثقافة من الثقافات المختلفة في هذه المدينة دون هيمنة ثقافة على البقية. 
وليس معنى ذلك أن جميع القيم في ثقافة ما هي قيم صالحة ويمكن الاخذ بها وليس هذا ما نعنيه بالتعددية الثقافية في لندن. 
فمثلا ختان الاناث ليس بالامر الصحيح ولا يجب السماح به". 
إذا ما هو المعيار في قبول عادات وتقاليد وقيم الثقافات المختلفة؟ 
يرى لفنجستون أن معيار التعامل داخل الشعوب وبين الشعوب يكمن في عبارة للفيلسوف البريطاني الشهير جون ستيوارت ميل وتتمثل في قول الاخير "يمكنك أن تعيش حياتك بالشكل الذي ترغبه طالما أنك لم تؤذ الاخرين...والغرض الوحيد الذي يمكن من أجله ممارسة السلطة بالحق ضد أي شخص في مجتمع متحضر رغم إرادته هي منعه من إيذاء الاخرين". 
وقال عمدة لندن أنه لا يمكن قبول هيمنة الشريعة الاسلامية أو الديانة المسيحية أو أي ثقافة، وذلك في إشارة إلى اعتقاد البعض أن ثقافتهم هي أفضل مما سواها وأنها يجب أن تسود. 
وأوضح أنه تناقش مع بعض المسلمين حول مسألة الخلافة في الاسلام ولكن هذا المُطلق موجود في الثقافات الاخرى أيضا. 
وأشار عمدة لندن بلهجة منتقدة إلى مقالات الصحفي البريطاني ماكس هيستنجس التي قال فيها إنه لا فائدة من دراسة أي ثقافة أو أدب سوى الادب والثقافة الاوروبيين. 
وأوضح أن صدمة ماكس ستكون عظيمة عندما يواجه مدى غنى الثقافة الصينية أو الهندية أو الاسلامية. 
واستعرض عددا من الاحصاءات التي قال إنها تمثل الواقع وتؤكد نجاح لندن كمدينة متعددة الثقافات. 
ومن بين تلك الارقام أن 35 من كل 100 ممن يعملون في لندن قدموا من دول أجنبية، وأن 62 بالمئة ممن يعيشون في لندن ولدوا خارج بريطانيا، وأن واحدا من كل عشرين من سكان لندن ينحدر من عرقيات مختلطة. 
كما أشار لفنجستون إلى تراجع الاعتداءات العنصرية والدينية في المدينة حيث انخفضت بنسبة 42 بالمئة. 
وتحدث عن دراسة قامت بها لجنة المساواة العرقية التي استطلعت آراء 1000 فتاة مسلمة في بريطانيا في سن السادسة عشر ووجدت أنهن مقبلات بقوة على الحياة ولديهن رغبة في تحقيق الاستقلال والنجاح. 
ووجدت أنه في الغالبية الساحقة من الحالات يؤيد الاباء طموح بناتهن. 
وأظهرت الدراسة أن 90 بالمئة من الفتيات من باكستان وبنجلاديش، وعلى عكس النمط المشاع، قلن أن آبائهن لا ينتظرون منهم أن يتزوجوا وينجبوا قبل أن يتابعن حياتهن المهنية. 
واعتبر لفنجستون أن هؤلاء الفتيات اخترن بمحض إرادتهن من بين ما هو متاح من أساليب الحياة والثقافات. 
ورأى أن هذه الطريقة الوحيدة التي يمكن بها إيجاد عالم يتجنب تكرار أخطاء فترة الحرب الباردة وصنع حضارة عالمية.   
bbc

----------


## أبو عبد الله

باستضافة عمدة لندن: نقاش ساخن حول "صراع الحضارة والهمجية"
2        
"حضارة في مواجهة همجية"  
بعد ذلك تحدث الكاتب الامريكي دانيل بايبس، مؤسسة منظمة "منتدى الشرق الاوسط" والمعروف بدفاعه عن أيديولوجية المحافظين الجدد وقربه من دوائر صنع القرار في إدارة بوش.  
وقال بايبس في بداية كلمته "أنا مع حضارة عالمية وضد صراع الحضارات ، لكني أعتقد أنها قضية عالم متحضر في مواجهة البربرية".  
في البداية اشار بايبس إلى نظرية صامويل هانتنجتون حول صراع الحضارات والتي قال فيها هانتنجتون إن الصراعات الحضارية تسود بشكل خاص بين المسلمين وغير المسلمين وذلك لتحديد الحدود الدموية بين الحضارات الاسلامية من ناحية وغير الاسلامية من ناحية أخرى.  
ورأى بايبس أن هذه الفكرة لا تنطبق على أمثلة صراعات حدثت وتحدث بين مسلمين بعضهم البعض وساق أمثلة الصراع بين السنة والشيعة في العراق والحرب العراقية الايرانية والاقتتال الذي شهدته الجزائر قبل سنوات والحرب في إقليم دارفور بالسودان.  
شارك برأيك في المناظرة بين بايبس و ليفيجستون 
وعبر بايبس عن اعتقاده أن الصراع هو بين الحضارة والمتحضرين في جميع أنحاء العالم والهمجية من ناحية أخرى، موضحا أنه يقصد الهمجية الايديولوجية ومن أبرز أمثلتها الفاشية والماركسية اللينينية في القرن الماضي.  
أما حديثا فقد ظهرت همجية أيديولوجية جديدة وهي الاسلام الراديكالي، بحسب بايبس الذي شدد على أنه لا يعني الدين الاسلامي ولكن الاسلاميين المتطرفين الذين قال إنهم يهددون العالم كله ويقمعون المرأة ويسببون الشقاء للناس في دارفور والجزائر وغيرهما.  
وقال بايبس أنه قد لا يختلف مع عمدة لندن في نجاح المدينة في جمع مختلف استيعاب مختلف الاعراق والديانات، لكنه شدد على أن الخطر يكمن في إيواء بريطانيا لمتطرفين إسلاميين يمثلون تهديدا عليها وعلى العالم.  
وأضاف أن خطر الاسلام الراديكالي ينبع من كونه يحتوي على بذور صراع الحضارات حيث يقسم العالم إلى معسكرين أخلاقي ولا أخلاقي، و خير و شرير.  
واستطرد بايبس قائلا إنه من الخطأ الشديد التقليل من تهديد الاسلام الراديكالي على العالم وتجاهله لانه بذلك سوف يستفحل ولن يتلاشى، مشددا على أن الحل الوحيد هو مجابهته والقضاء عليه والانتصار الحاسم في المعركة ضده، تماما كما قضى العالم المتحضر على الخطرين الالماني والسوفيتي في الاربعينيات والتسعينيات من القرن الماضي.  
وقال الكاتب الامريكي إن "جهودنا يجب أن تنصب على تشجيع الاسلام المعتدل الديمقراطي الليبرالي الانساني الذي يتعامل باحترام مع النساء والمثليين جنسيا والملحدين وغيرهم".  
وذكر بايبس بعض الشخصيات التي قال إنها إسلامية معتدلة ويجب على الجميع تأييدها مثل النائبة الهولندية السابقة إيان هيرسي علي، والسورية وفاء سلطان والمصري مجدي علام وسليم منصور وغيرهم.  
ورفض بايبس في الوقت ذاته دعم شخصيات إسلامية رأى أنها تمثل الجانب الاخر المتشدد والمتعسف للمعادلة وذكر اسم عالم الدين يوسف القرضاوي.  
يذكر أن عمدة لندن يواجه من وقت لاخر انتقادات من المفكرين ووسائل الاعلام اليمينية بسبب استضافته للقرضاوي في لندن وعلاقته الطيبة به.  
ولدى انتهاء بايبس من كلمته وجد من التصفيق ما لم تقل حرارته عن الاستحسان الذي حظيت به كلمة لفنجستون.      
bbc

----------


## أبو عبد الله

باستضافة عمدة لندن: نقاش ساخن حول "صراع الحضارة والهمجية"
3        
سياسات الغرب 
سلمى يعقوب، العضو البارز في حزب ريسبكت (الاحترام) البريطاني، كانت المتحدثة التالية في الندوة.  
وقالت سلمى إن بايبس يعني بضرورة مواجهة ما سماه بالبربرية الاسلامية المضي قدما في سياسة الضربات الاستباقية التي لجأت إليها الولايات المتحدة عندما غزت العراق متحججة بوجود أسلحة دمار شامل لديه.  
وهي ذات السياسة التي تستخدم في التحريض ضد إيران الان، وتعنى أنه إذا كانت دولة او جهة ما تمثل تهديدا فلنذهب إليها ونقضي عليها، بحسب المتحدثة.  
ورأت أن أمثال بايبس "يستخدمون أحداثا مثل هجمات 7/7 على لندن ليقولوا للناس انظروا ألم نقل لكم إن المسلمين يكرهوننا، إنهم يكرهون أسلوب حياة الغرب، بل إن الثقافة الاسلامية هي التي تفرخ هذا العنف".  
ومن هنا يسهل عليهم تسويق قولهم إن الاسلام يمثل تهديدا للعالم الغربي وهذا رأي غير صادق، بحسب سلمى التي شددت على أن أصل المشكلة سياسي وليس ثقافي أو ديني.  
الحقيقة هي أنه نتيجة للسياسات الخارجية للغرب خلال عقود، والكلام للمتحدثة، قتل مئات الالاف من الناس في الشرق الاوسط ودمرت حياة الملايين لكن أحدا لم يقر بحجم المعاناة.  
بل كان هناك استخفافا بحياة البشر باعتبار هذه الخسائر أحيانا "خسائر بشرية غير مقصودة" ودون حتى الاهتمام بإحصاء دقيق للعدد أو تأبين للقتلى أو الوقوف دقائق من الصمت حدادا على فقدهم.  
عند هذه النقطة صفق الحضور بحماس للمتحدثة التي ربما تشجعت كثيرا بذلك لتواصل حديثها بثقة أكبر.   
bbc

----------


## أبو عبد الله

باستضافة عمدة لندن: نقاش ساخن حول "صراع الحضارة والهمجية"
4        
"المحافظون الجدد أكبر تهديد"  
وقالت سلمى إن المحافظين الجدد يتحدثون عن "الارهاب الاسلامي ويتجاهلون تمام أي حديث عن إرهاب الدول الغربية وكونه عامل تحفيز للتطرف".  
وشددت على أنها ليست هنا "للدفاع عن الارهابيين الاسلاميين" ولكن ما يهمها كأم وكبريطانية هو البحث عن سبل تضمن عيش الجميع في عالم آمن وسلمي".  
ولكن الحقيقة هي أن كما هائلا من الكراهية واليأس قد زرعت في أماكن مختلفة من العالم في قلوب الكثيرين ممن لم يكن لديهم أي مشكلة مع الغرب، بحسب المتحدثة.  
وتابعت قائلة "الحقيقة هي أن الاعمال الوحشية المروعة على الارض والتي تبثها القنوات التلفزيونية ومواقع الانترنت لها تأثير في دفع الكثيرين للتعصب أكبر بكثير من أي كم من المواعظ الدينية".  
وخلصت عضو مجلس مدينة برمنجهام البريطانية إلى أن هذا الحديث عن الصراع الايديولوجي يهدف إلى وضع قناع على المخططات الامريكية لاعادة رسم خريطة الشرق الاوسط لتوافق هواها ومصالحها ولتشديد قبضتها على المنطقة.  
وقالت ساخرة إن المفارقة أن المحافظين الجدد الذين يعتبرون الاسلاميين خطرا على الحضارة هم أنفسهم يمثلون أكبر تهديد للحضارة العالمية.  
وساقت أمثلة لدعم حجتها مثل مقاومة إدارة بوش توقيع اتفاقية كيوتو لتقليص الغازات المسببة لارتفاع حرارة الارض "وتكريس دين العالم الثالث وفقره والعمل الحثيث لارسال أبناء الاخرين لشن الحروب"، في الوقت الذي يدور فيه الحديث عن تكلفة خيالية للحرب على العراق قد تبلغ تريليوني دولار (ألفي مليار).  
وقالت إن النخب سواء كانت في واشنطن أو لندن أو الرياض أو القاهرة مستعدة لتنفيذ هذه السياسات وتجاوز كل الفوارق الثقافية والحضارية فيما بينها عندما يكون الربح والمنفعة مقدم على الاعتبارات الانسانية.    
bbc

----------


## أبو عبد الله

باستضافة عمدة لندن: نقاش ساخن حول "صراع الحضارة والهمجية" 5      هل الغرب مسؤول عن أفعال المتطرفين؟    المتحدث الاخير في الندوة كان الكاتب البريطاني دوجلاس موري، صاحب كتاب "تيار المحافظين الجدد: لماذا نحن بحاجة إليه".   تبنى موري الرأي الذي ورد في كلمة بايبس وقال إننا بصدد مواجهة بين الحضارة والهمجية، موضحا أنه يقصد بالاخيرة الجهاديين وعقيدتهم الحربية.   وقال إنه يعتقد أن عددا كبيرا من المسلمين والدول الاسلامية تقف في معسكر الحضارة في مواجهة البربرية.   وعبر عن استغرابه من الايحاء بأن التطرف على الجانب الاسلامي سببه أفعال الغرب، وقال إن كان ذلك حقيقيا فلماذا يقتل المسلمون الهندوس في الهند ولماذا يقتل المسلحون الاسلاميون البوذيين في إندونيسيا وتايلاند؟   جولة ساخنة جديدة رفعت حرارة قاعة الندوة التي لم يكن ينقصها ذلك، مع بدء فقرة الاسئلة وردود المتحدثين.   ومع ذلك لم تخل الاجواء من الضحكات والنكات وهتافات السخرية أو الاستهجان من جانب المتحدثين والحضور على حد سواء، وهو ما كان يرطب الاجواء قليلا.   أحد الاسئلة وجهه عنايات بنجوالا، من مجلس مسلمي بريطانيا، إلى بايبس.   واستشهد السائل بمقال لبايبس نشر بإحدى الصحف قال فيه دانييل إن "الغرب قد يجد صعوبة في مواجهته للاسلام لان الاخير يستخدم قدرات هائلة ومنها انتهاج نهج سلمي وهو ما اسميه الاسلاموية القانونية وذلك بأسلمة المحيط باستخدام أساليب تعليمية وسياسية ودينية دون اللجوء إلى أساليب غير شرعية أو إرهاب.   وتثبت الاسلاموية القانونية نجاحها في الدول ذات الغالبية المسلمة مثل الجزائر وتلك التي يمثل فيها المسلمون أقلية مثل بريطانيا... وطالما ظل الاسلاميون يستخدمون السبل السلمية القانونية فمن الصعب إيقافهم (انتهى الاقتباس)".   وأضاف السائل "إذا أنت تطالب الغرب بمواجهة الجماعات المسلمة التي تستخدم التعليم والسياسة بشكل قانوني، وتطالبه بمحاربة أناس مثل سلمى يعقوب المنتخبة ديمقراطيا أليس كذلك؟   رد الكاتب الامريكي بهدوئه المعتاد بقوله "الاسلاموية هي حركة شمولية، وكغيرها من سابقاتها، قد تستخدم أساليب مختلفة لتحقق أهدافها، فالزعيم النازي هتلر وصل إلى السلطة بشكل ديمقراطي، وأنا أرفض كل ذلك، أرفض دولة الشريعة الاسلامية التي يرغب الاسلاميون في إقامتها سواء حققوا ذلك بالارهاب أم بشكل قانوني".   ورد عمدة لندن على أحد الاسئلة بقوله إنه دعا القرضاوي إلى لندن لانه يمثل "أراء مئات الملايين من المسلمين ولانه أحد أبرز علماء الدين الاسلامي انفتاحا واعتدالا ورغبة في مد جسور التفاهم مع الغرب رغم اختلافي معه في عدد كبير من القضايا".  
bbc

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإسلام في شكالوف "أورنبرج"    *
يعيش المسلمون في روسيا كأقلية على الرغم من كثرة عددهم الذي يتراوح بين20- 25مليون نسمة منقسمين بين 9 جمهوريات إسلامية, ومناطق روسيا الشاسعة مثل المناطق الجنوبية وسيبيريا ومنطقة الأورال, حيث يمثل المسلمون في كل مناطق روسيا حوالي 18% من سكانها.   
          ورغم أن المسلمين في جمهوريات روسيا الاتحادية أقلية؛ إلا إنهم يتمسكون بدينهم لأجل تثبيت دعائمه, وكذلك الثقافة الإسلامية في نفوس أفراد المجتمع الإسلامي الروسي, ومن الجمهوريات المسلمة التي تتبع روسيا الاتحادية شكالوف أو ( أورنبرج ) كما يطلقون عليها, وهي ما سنتناول الحديث عنها اليوم.   
·       تقع جمهورية شكالوف في الحوض الأعلى لنهر أورال شرقي بشكيريا.   
·       العاصمة: أورنبرج. 
·       المساحة: تقدر مساحتها بحوالي 85 ألف كم2. 
·       السكان: إجمالي عدد السكان يقدر بـ 2.5 مليون نسمة. 
·       اللغة: الروسية إلى جانب القرغيزية. 
·       الديانة: الإسلامية إلى جانب المسيحية الأرثوذكسية.  
·       عدد المسلمين: يمثل المسلمين 53% من تعداد السكان أي أكثر من مليون نسمة. 
تكون الاتحاد السوفيتي البائد قبل تفككه من خمسة عشر جمهورية اتحادية رئيسية وبلغ عدد سكانه مجتمعاً نحو 286 مليون نسمة، وشغل مساحة إجمالية قدرها 22 مليون كم2 ، وكانت نسبة عدد السكان المسلمين فيه نحو 75 مليون نسمة.   
والمطلع على نسبة المسلمين في تلك الجمهوريات يندهش من الاكتشاف أنه كان أكثر من نصف مساحته قائمة أصلاً على الجمهوريات الإسلامية الأصل, وأن معظم عواصمه الرئيسية كانت حواضر إسلامية قبل مائة سنة فقط, وامتد ذلك لأكثر من ألف سنة! ولعل الإحصائيات الرسمية تؤكد هذه المعلومات .   
كانت تلك المنطقة قبل دخول الإسلام تدين بأديان آسيا الوسطى المتعددة, مثل البوذية والزرادشتية والنسطورية النصرانية, كما أنها كانت تعاني من التفرقة العرقية والظلم والحروب بين القبائل والقوى العسكرية فيما بين إمبراطورية الصين من الشرق, وفارس من الغرب.   
دخول الإسلام: وصلها الإسلام عن طريق  التجار والدعاة من التتار والكراخ والقوقاز, واختلاط المسلمين القادمين من بلاد الإسلام مع القوميات المحلية المتواجدة في تلك الأراضي القديمة, ولم يدخلها عن طريق الفتوحات الإسلامية كما ورد ذلك في كتب التاريخ، وكانت هذه المنطقة ممراً ومعبراً للهجرات ، فعبرتها شعوب مسلمة إلى شرقي أوروبا ، وخضعت لحكم التتار واستقر بها بعضهم ، وانتشر الإسلام بها قبل استيلاء قياصرة الروس عليها. 
وتعد العاصمة"أورنبرج" ذات ماض إسلامي عريق, بل إنها من أفضل المدن الإسلامية بروسيا ، وقد اشتهرت بالصناعة وبالكتب الدينية والتاريخية التي تبحث في تاريخ التتار, وعقد بها المؤتمر الأول للقرغيز "الكراخ"عام 1236 هـ - 1917 م, وناقش المؤتمر الحكم الذاتي, واستخدمت لغة القرغيز في التعليم والمحاكم والإدارة ، كما عقد المؤتمر الثاني للقرغيز في نفس السنة وناقش المؤتمر الوحدة بينهم وبين التتار, وطالبوا بتكوين هيئة دينية منفصلة عن الهيئة الدينية بمدينة "أوفا", كما طالبوا بالاتحاد الفيدرالي كنوع من الاستقلال بشخصيتها الإسلامية, وعندما استولى السوفييت على حكم المنطقة أدمجوها في جمهورية روسيا الاتحادية، وحاربوا الدين الإسلامي, وهدموا المؤسسات الإسلامية.   
هذا وقد ظهرت من قديم الزمان الكثير من الممالك والإمارات الإسلامية قبل وصول النصرانية وتوسيع الدولة الروسية إليه, وساعد العدل والإنصاف وحسن السياسة على انتشار الإسلام في المنطقة, وقد نشأت فيها حركة علمية وحضارية إسلامية امتزج فيها العرب العجم, فأقاموا صرح حضارة زاهرة متينة امتدت قروناً طويلة.   
ومن المعلوم أن روسيا تحتضن فوق أراضيها قوميات مختلفة وكثيرة تنتسب العديد منها إلى الإسلام مثل التتار، والبشكير، والشيشان والقبائل التي تسكن في جمهورية داغستان "بلاد الجبال" والقوميات الأخرى التي تعيش في منطقة القوقاز.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من يمسح دموع ميندناو؟   *
مندناو هي ثاني أكبر جزر الفلبين، وهي أيضاً اسم أرخبيل الجزر الجنوبية للفلبين, وكذلك فهي مقاطعة ذات أغلبية مسلمة تحكم ذاتياً, تعاني من ضغط الحكومة المركزية وتتصاعد فيها أعمال العنف بين فترة وأخرى مما يؤثر على السكان الأبرياء.
المساحة:
وتبلغ مسـاحة الفلبين ما يقرب من 300 ألف كم2, ويبلغ امتدادها من الشمال إلى الجنوب 1800كم2, بينما تحتل مناطق مورو 116.895 كم2 أي تمثل ثلث المساحة الكلية للفلبين, ويبلغ عدد جزر الفلبين 7100 جزيرة، بل إن عدد هذه الجزر يزيد وينقص يومياً حسب المد والجزر وهذا ما يجعل عدداً كبيراً منها غير مأهول, وتتفاوت هذه الجزر في مساحتها تفاوتاً كبيراً، وتبلغ مساحة ميندناو -التي نحن بصدد الحديث عنها- والتي تعتبر ثاني جزيرة في البلاد من حيث المساحة 140 ألف كم2، على حين يوجد ما يقرب من خمسمائة جزيرة لا تتجاوز مساحة الواحدة منها 2.6 كم2.
وتعتبر "دافاو" في الجنوب هي المركز المدني وعاصمة الجنوب, وتقع على الخليج الذي يحمل اسمها في جنوب ميندناو, إلى جانب مدينتي "كوتاباتو" و"زمبوانجا".
تعداد السكان:
يبلغ عدد سكان الفلبين حوالي 80 مليوناً، منهم حوالي 20 - 21 مليون نسمة من سكان جزر مورو أي يمثلون حوالي 25% من سكان الفلبين أغلبهم يتركز في جزر الجنوب مثل صولو وبالا ووان وميندناو-التي تعتبر قليلة السكان بالنسبة لمساحتها- بنسبة حوالي85%، والبقية من سكان الغابات اللادينيين والنصارى المهاجرين من جزر لوزون وفيسياس الشمالية.
الجنسيات:
ويتألف السكان من عناصر مختلفة ولكن العنصر الغالب هو العنصر الماليزي الذي جاء مهاجراً منذ آلاف السنين من ماليزيا وإندونيسيا, وفي العصور الحديثة جاء إلى البلاد الصينيون والأسبان والأمريكان، وتزاوج عدد منهم مع أهل البلاد فنشأ عنصر جديد مزيج, وتوجد كذلك مجموعة صغيرة من السود ولكنهم يعيشون في المناطق النائية في الجبال والغابات.
العقيدة:
أما من ناحية العقيدة فقد استطاع الاستعمار الصليبي أن يقوم بدور فعال في نشر عقيدته وذلك بسبب انتشار الوثنية على نطاق واسع في المنطقة, ولم يكن قد مضى وقت طويل على انتشار الإسلام في تلك الجزر, لذا نجد أن ما يقرب من 85% من سكان الفلبين عموماً من النصارى الكاثوليك والبروتستانت, بينما يشكل المسلمون ما يقرب من 11% من السكان في المناطق الجنوبية في جزيرة ميندناو إلى جانب جزر أخرى, وهناك أيضاً أعداد من البوذيين وأخرى ممن يؤمنون بالأرواح يشكل كل منهم 2% من مجموع السكان. 
اللغة:
ويتكلم السكان في الفلبين أكثر من 78 لغة محلية أهمها "التاجالوج" وتعد لغة وطنية, وهناك الأسبانية والإنجليزية –التي تعد اللغة الرسمية للحكومة-, بينما يتكلم المسلمون لغتين من اللغات السائدة في البلاد وهي "ثاوصو" وهي قريبة من الإندونيسية, ولغة "مراتاو" أو "إيرانون" وهي الغالبة في ميندناو وتضم ألفاظاً عربية كثيرة وتكتب بالخط العربي. 
كيف دخل الإسلام إلى ميندناو؟
ميندناو تقع في أقصى جنوبي الفلبين على الساحل, وقد وصل إليها التجار المسلمون في وقت مبكر, ولم يكن يدفعهم إلى ذلك الطمع في الأرباح الكثيرة التي كانوا يحصلونها, وإنما كانت هذه وسيلة من أجل الوصول إلى الغاية التي ينشدها المسلمون وهي نشر الإسلام عن طريق الدعوة, فكانت الأموال التي تشد إليها الرحال عادة تنفق بلا حساب في سبيل هذه الغاية, وأصبحت القوافل تتتابع تشق عباب البحار يتمم بعضها عمل بعض.
كانت المراكب تقطع الطريق البحرية في خمسة أشهر كاملة، يتعرض فيها الدعاة للأخطار, ويتجشمون المصاعب بصبر وشجاعة في سبيل غايتهم السامية وهدفهم النبيل وهو نشر الإسلام, فمكَّن الله لهم تحقيق تلك الغاية بصدق نيتهم وإخلاصهم لدعوتهم، وانتشر الإسلام على أيديهم وحكموا تلك الأرجاء وامتد نفوذهم إلى أرخبيل صولو وجزيرة ميندناو وكان ذلك عام 270هـ.
وفي عام 310هـ هاجر إلى الدعوة هناك ثلاثة رجال من العراق هم " محمد بن يحي, وأحمد بن عبد الله, ومحمد بن جعفر" واستشهد هؤلاء الثلاثة عام 313هـ. وفي عام 317هـ وصل إلى تلك الجزر أحفاد أحمد بن عيسى الذي ينتهي نسبه إلى الإمام جعفر الصادق, وقد لقب أحمد هذا "بالمهاجر" إذ انتقل من العراق إلى اليمن وانتقل أحفاده منها إلى الهند, ومنها إلى جنوب شرقي آسيا واستقروا أخيراً في جزر الفلبين.
وهناك قائل بأن أحد الفقهاء يدعى الشريف كارم المخدوم قد حل بأرخبيل صولو عام 679هـ فـأسس أول مسجد هناك فكان هذا المسجد حجر الأساس في انتشار الإسلام.
وهناك رواية تقليدية يأخذ بها العامة في جزر أرخبيل صولو تقول: "إن الإسلام قد وصل إلى هناك عن طريق سبعة إخوة من العرب الذين قدموا من الجزيرة العربية, وأن السكان هناك كانوا وثنيين, ويعتقد أن هؤلاء لم يكونوا إخوة في النسب وإنما في الإسلام, ويقال أن هناك أضرحة باقية حتى اليوم يدَّعون أنها لأولئك الدعاة السبعة, وهي مزارات يؤمها الناس من أهل تلك البلاد, ويدعي كثير من الناس أنهم ينحدرون من أصلاب أولئك الأخوة السبعة, ويحتفظون بشجرات نسب تؤيد ادعائهم, وكذلك يقولون أنهم من أصل عربي تبركاً وحباً للعرب الذين حملوا الدعوة إليهم.
ويظهر أن هؤلاء السبعة هم أهم الدعاة الذين عرفتهم تلك الجزر, وقد يكون وقت وصولهم ليس واحداً, ولكن مع الأيام أصبحوا إخوة سبعة, ويبدو أن هؤلاء الدعاة الأوائل قد جاءوا من مراكز تجارية موجودة في جنوبي الصين, حيث كان للمسلمين هناك محطات لقوافلهم التجارية البحرية.
وهناك قول آخر عن كيفية دخول الإسلام ميندناو, وهو أنه قد وصل عن طريق إندونيسيا وماليزيا في القرن التاسع الهجري, فكان قوة ودعماً للمسلمين الذين وصلوا عن طريق الصين, وقامت اتصالات في القرن العاشر بين المسلمين في "جزر سيليبس" و"المولوك" و"صولو" و"مندناو", وكان من نتائجها قيام تحالف عسكري كرد فعل ضد قدوم الأسبان والبرتغاليين إلى تلك المنطقة.
كما يروى أيضاً أن الإسلام قد دخل في أواسط القرن الخامس الهجري مع التجار المسلمين من الملايو, ويعتقد أن للحضارمة دوراً كبيراً في هذا الشأن, كما يعتقد بعض الباحثين أن الإسلام قد دخل قبل ذلك بمدة طويلة, وقد بنوا اعتقادهم على أن الإسلام كان لابد له من وقت طويل يحتاجه ليصل إلى المرتبة التي كان عليها خلال القرن الخامس الهجري.
والشائع أن أول من دخلها من المسلمين تاجر يدعى الشريف مخدوم ويكنى أبا بكر, وفي الوقت نفسه نزل شريف من الملايو اسمه "محمد علوي" ساهم أيضاً في دخول الإسلام إلى تلك الجزر, ومع أن المسلمين لم يكونوا كثرة عددية إلا أنهم سرعان ما انتشروا وأصبحوا العنصر الغالب, والفئة الحاكمة لكونهم أكثر مدنية وأكثر نشاطاً, إلى جانب رفضهم الخضوع لمن لا يدين بدين الحق.
هذا وكانت البلاد تتكون من عدة سلطنات مستقلة, وكانت منطقة مانيلا العاصمة الحالية للفلبين إمارة إسلامية مستقلة رغم قلة عدد المسلمين في تلك الجهات.
أما في الجنوب فكان الحكام المحليون من المسلمين أيضاً، ويتبعون سلطنة صولو التي كانت تتبعها ميندناو, ثم تبع ذلك أفواج من تجار العرب الذين انتشروا في مختلف الجزر, وبدأوا بنشر الإسلام حتى القرن العاشر حين نزل الأسبان, وحالوا دون قدوم موجات أخرى من المسلمين, كما حالوا بين المسلمين هناك وبين إخوانهم في بقية جهات العالم, وهكذا توقف انتشار الإسلام في تلك البقعة, كما توقفت العلاقات الخارجية بعد أن كانت أكثر نشاطاً مع العالم الخارجي خلال القرنين السابع والثامن الهجري عندما بدأ الدين الإسلامي ينتشر في جميع أنحاء الجزر. 
وأياً كان العنصر الغالب من الروايات السابقة؛ فإنه مما لا شك فيه أن المسلمين حملوا معهم الإسلام خلال القرن التاسع الهجري أو في وقت مبكراً عن ذلك إلى هذه البلاد وفتحوا بحسن أخلاقهم وحسن معاملتهم قلوب أهلها للإسلام, ودعموا ذلك بالزواج من بنات هذه البلاد, وأعقب ذلك دخول حكام الولايات المختلفة في الإسلام الحنيف.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من يمسح دموع ميندناو؟
2   *
نعلم أن المسلمون عاشوا في الأندلس حياة رغدة ومنعمة, الأمر الذي أضعف همتهم وأرخى نفوسهم وأوهن من عزمهم فمالوا إلى الراحة وأضاعوا الجهاد، والأصل في المسلمون أنهم في جهاد دائم حتى يزول الظلم عن العالم كله وينتشر السلام والإسلام, والأمة المجاهدة لا تعرف إلا حياة الجد, فلما مال مسلمو الأندلس إلى الرفاهية تخاذلوا, وكانت أوروبا تتحين الفرص للإجهاز عليهم حتى تمكنت منهم في النهاية.   
وبعد أن نقلت ساحة المعركة أكثر من مرة من المشرق إلى المغرب, شعرت أوروبا بنشوة النصر وانطلقت وراء المسلمين, وكان رأس حربتها الأسبان والبرتغاليون, وقد توجه الأسبان غرباً بعد أن اعتقدوا بإمكانية الوصول إلى شرقي بلاد المسلمين في سبيل حصار المسلمين من كل جهة والتضييق عليهم.   
وقد اقتنع بهذه الفكرة الملاح البرتغالي ماجلان - الذي كان في حقيقة أمره كبيراً للمنصرين- فعرض فكرته على ملك أسبانيا, فشجعه بدوره للقيام بهذه المؤامرة الخبيثة, بل وقدم له كل ما يلزم لتسهيلها. 
غادر ماجلان وسار بمراكبه على سواحل أمريكا الجنوبية الشرقية, ثم أبحر إلى المحيط الهادي, حتى وصل إلى تلك الجزر التي عرفت فيما بعد باسم "الفلبين" وكان ذلك عام 927هـ, ولقد استمرت رحلته عاماً وسبعة أشهر, واستسلم في نهايتها لليأس وظن أنه قد وصل إلى جزر التوابل, وهي جزر الملوك في إندونيسيا ولكنه سرعان ما تبين أن الأرض التي رست سفنه عل شواطئها ليست التي قصد.   
قبل قدوم الأسبان إلى جزر الفلبين كان أهلها منقسمين إلى كيانات صغيرة على رأس كل منها حاكم, وعندما أتى ماجلان إليها اتفق مع حاكم جزيرة "سيبو" على أن يدخل في النصرانية الكاثوليكية مقابل أن يكون ملكاً على جميع الجزر تحت التاج الأسباني, وأخذ ماجلان يعمل على تمكين صديقه من السيطرة على بقية الجزر.   
 ثم انتقل الأسبان إلى جزيرة أخرى بالقرب منها عليها سلطان مسلم يدعى "لابولابو" ولما علم الأسبان بإسلام حاكم الجزيرة طاردوا أهلها, وسطوا على طعام أهلها فقاومهم الأهالي, فأضرم الأسبان النار في أكواخ السكان وفروا هاربين. 
إلا أن الحاكم المسلم "لابولابو" لم يستسلم وحرض سكان الجزر الأخرى على ماجلان, وأخيراً هجم بنفسه على ماجلان وقتله بيده وشتت شمل فرقته, ورفض تسليم جثته للأسبان, ولا يزال قبره شاهداً على ذلك هناك. 
انسحب الأسبان من تلك الجزر بعد هزيمتهم ومقتل قائدهم, تابع "دل كانو" نائب ماجلان الطريق, فوصل إلى أسبانيا عام 928هـ.   
بعد ذلك بعثت أسبانيا 4 حملات متتابعة, ومن سوء حظ هذه الحملات أنها رست على شواطئ "جزيرة ميندناو" حيث المسلمين كُثر فقتلوا أفراد الحملات جميعاً وقد كان ذلك بين عامي 949-950هـ.   
بعد الإبادة المتكررة للحملات الأسبانية, بدأ الغزو الأسباني الحقيقي عام 973هـ, وقد أعلنوا صراحة بأن هدفهم توسعة رقعة الممتلكات الأسبانية, وتنصير سكان البلاد التي يحتلونها. 
وصلت الحملة الأسبانية الكبيرة إلى تلك الجزر واستولوا عليها وأقيمت محاكم التفتيش, وكانت تابعة لمحكمة مكسيكو بالمكسيك, حيث أخذت تتبع المسلمين وتقضي عليهم. 
 وفي نفس العام حصل قائد الحملة على إذن من فيليب الثاني باسترقاق المسلمين لأنهم ينتمون لعقيدة محمد - صلى الله عليه وسلم-, كما أُذن للكابتن "استبان رودر" بهديم المساجد ومنع إعادة بنائها في "ميندناو" و "صولو".   
حاول الأسبان السيطرة على الجزر كاملة, فتم لهم ذلك في الجزر الشمالية، ولكنهم عجزوا عن إخضاع الجزر الجنوبية التي استعصت عليهم حيث صمد المسلمون من سكان هذه الجزر صموداً قوياً جعل معه الأسبان ييأسون نهائياً من السيطرة على المناطق الإسلامية هناك, لذلك انصرفوا إلى المناطق الأخرى يوطدون بها سلطانهم و يدعون فيها إلى النصرانية الكاثوليكية.   
وظلت الحرب سجالاً بين الأسبان ومسلمي المورو - كما أطلق عليهم الأسبان هذا الاسم- ثلاثة أو أربعة قرون, وكانت سفن المسلمين المسلحة تقوم بمهاجمة السفن الأسبانية وتأسر الآلاف من الأسبان وتبيعهم في سوق الرقيق كرد فعل لما ارتكبه الأسبان من استعباد المسلمين ومحاولة تنصيرهم، وقد استطاع المورو المسلمون - رغم كل ما تعرضوا له- من الحفاظ على عقيدتهم وملامح الحضارة الإسلامية خلال تلك الفترة الحرجة العصيبة الطويلة من الاستعمار.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من يمسح دموع ميندناو؟
3   *
 أدركت أمريكا عبث المحاولات التي تقوم بها للسيطرة على مناطق المسلمين فلانت وعقدت معاهدة مع المسلمين, أبدت فيها احترمها لدينهم وأسلوب حياتهم, وتكونت لهم دولة تحت الإدارة الأمريكية, وازدهرت المدارس, ومظاهر الحياة الإسلامية عموماً, وبذلك استطاعت الولايات المتحدة بهذا المخطط الخبيث دخول المناطق الإسلامية. إلا أن الحاكم العام الأمريكي جعل المسلمين تابعين لوزارة الداخلية الفلبينية عام 1354 هـ في الفترة الانتقالية التي سبقت الاستقلال. 
وظل الحال كما هو عليه بالنسبة للمسلمين, فالاستعمار كله واحد ونظرته الصليبية إلى الإسلام واحدة, فاستمروا في مقاومتهم للحقد الصليبي أينما كان, وقد علمنا ما أصابهم أيام الأسبان, وعزلت المناطق الجنوبية عزلاً, وأهملت إهمالاً واضحاً الأمر الذي أدى إلى تأخر المسلمين بالنسبة إلى النصارى الذين يدعمهم الاستعمار الصليبي, وكان التعليم تحت إشراف البعثات التنصيرية مما جعل الثقافة الإسلامية تتدهور, بل ويسود الجهل بين أبناء المسلمين.   
          وهكذا تداعت الأكلة إلى قصعتها, ففي عام 1362هـ - 1943م احتل اليابانيون المناطق الإسلامية, وهبَّ المسلمون لمقاومة الغزاة الجدد, فتعرض المسلمين على يد اليابانيين لما لم يتعرضوا له من قبل من صنوف الظلم والتعذيب والاضطهاد, وحملات إبادة, واستطاع اليابانيون طرد الأمريكيين. 
ولأن الأفعى لا تموت إلا إذا قطعت رأسها فقد نجح الحاكم العام الأمريكي في العودة عام 1363هـ، فحارب اليابانيين مدعوماً من أهل البلاد - الذين عانوا من الاضطهاد والظلم الوثني ممثلاً في الغزو الياباني- حتى هُزمت القوات اليابانية أخيراً, وتمكنوا من طرد اليابانيين عام 1364هـ, وقد قاتل المسلمون في هذه المدة قتالاً عنيفاً واشتركوا في كل مراحل التحرير.    
          وبعد الحرب العالمية الثانية أعلنت الحكومة الأمريكية استقلال البلاد بما فيها الجزر الجنوبية، وكان ذلك عام 1366هـ-1946م, وأصبح الحكم فيها جمهورياً كما في أمريكا, وأصبح لديهم مجلس للنواب يضم 102 عضو بينهم 2 فقط من المسلمين, بينما يضم مجلس الشيوخ عضواً واحداً من المسلمين, أما مجلس الوزراء فحدث ولا حرج فلا يضم سوى وزيراً واحداً من المسلمين يحمل حقيبة وزارة الأقليات باعتبار أن المسلمين يمثلون أكبر أقلية في البلاد. 
وكان أيضاً في تلك الفترة في البلاد حزبان, إلا أن رئيس الجمهورية حينها أعلن الأحكام العرفية وجمد الأحزاب, ثم أعلن إلغاءها.   
          سلمت زمام الأمور لحكومة نصرانية على رأسها رئيس من الكاثوليك, وتفنن القساوسة في تأليب الحكومة على المسلمين, فاضطر المسلمين لرفع راية الجهاد مرة أخرى, في حين صدر قرار ضم الجزر الجنوبية المسلمة إلى هذه الحكومة الصليبية من جانب أمريكا. 
وهكذا أخذت الحكومة الصليبية الكاثوليكية تضغط على المسلمين, فتراجع الإسلام في الفلبين عموماً في الجزر المسلمة, ولم يبق له من مناطق نفوذه القديمة إلا جنوبها في ميندناو, وأرخبيل صولو وما جاورهما من جزر.   
          توزع عدد من المسلمين في أنحاء البلاد المختلفة, وكانت أراضي المسلمين تمثل 55% من إجمالي مساحة البلاد, تناقصت على أيدي الأسبان إلى 40.5%, وعلى أيدي الأمريكيين إلى 32%, وعلى أيدي اليابانيين إلى 17.5%, فيما وصلت على يد الحكومة الصليبية الجديدة في عهد الاستقلال إلى 12% . 
ولم يكن الوضع بأفضل من سابقه بالنسبة للمناطق ذات الغالبية المسلمة, فقد كان المسلمون يسيطرون على حوالي 92% من مجموع مساحة ميندناو, فتضاءلت هذه النسبة إلى 38%, وتعمل الحكومة بصفة مستمرة جاهدة على تجريد المسلمين من أراضيهم كلية حتى الآن, وتعمل على توطين مزارعين صليبيين, وبذلك يزداد عدد اللاجئين والمشردين بدعم من أمريكا واليابان بمختلف الوسائل و الطرق. 
ومما لا يخفى على أحد من أهل العلم بأمور تلك البلاد أن لأمريكا أكثر من 50 قاعدة ومطاراً جلها في المناطق المسلمة..! 
هذا وقد أدت الظروف القاسية التي تعرض لها المسلمون إلى تأخرهم علمياً وفكرياً واجتماعياً.   
          مع مطلع القرن العشرين لاحت لهم انفراجة باتصالهم بالعالم الإسلامي وخاصة بالدولة العثمانية آنذاك, وبمصر, عندما دعا السلطان عبد الحميد لفكرة الجامعة الإسلامية, فزارها مبعوث منه عام 1331هـ, ثم تتابع عليها الزوار المسلمون من بعض الدول العربية. 
وقام المسلمون حينها بتأسيس الجمعيات التي عملت على تدريس العلوم الإسلامية واللغة العربية, فانتعشت أحوالهم عن سابقها إثر الحرب العالمية الأولى عام 1333-1337 هـ \1914-1918 م.   
وبالرغم من هذا التطور الملموس أبت الأفعى إلا أن تبث سمها؛ حيث استمرت حركة صليبية حاقدة تولت كبرها راعية الحرية المزعومة الولايات المتحدة الأمريكية للعمل ضد المسلمين بالتنصير والتهجير والتشريد..!*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من يمسح دموع ميندناو؟
4   *
اشتد التحدي الصليبي الكاثوليكي بعد الاستقلال بشن هجمات إبادة جماعية على المسلمين, فقتل وجرح ما لا يقل عن 100ألف مسلم, وشرد نصف مليون, واغتصب مليون هكتار من أرض المسلمين, وحرقت البيوت والمساجد-علماً بأن بمناطق المسلمين قرابة 2500 مسجد- والمدارس, بينما بلغ عدد المذابح والحوادث الدامية التي ارتكبت ضد المسلمين في الجنوب الفلبيني قرابة 417 واقعة خلال 3 سنوات حتى عام1956م, وفي مقابل كل ما تعرض له المسلمين اشتد وعيهم وشعورهم بالانتماء إلى الأمة الإسلامية الكبيرة.   
وعقب مأساة 1967م التي تعرض لها العالم العربي والتي أظهر فيها مسلمي الجنوب الفلبيني مؤازرتهم التامة لإخوانهم المسلمين في العالم العربي-والتي تمثلت في إعدادهم كتائب خاصة للجهاد ضد اليهود- اشتدت الهجمة الصهيونية عنفاً, وعمل الكاثوليك بمساعدة البابا على تنصيرهم وتهجيرهم, وكان ذلك بمشاركة ومساندة الدول الغربية وخاصة أمريكا, بل وزحف نصارى الشمال نحو أراضي المسلمين في جزر ميندناو وصولو وما جاورهما من جزر تضم مسلمين بغية طردهم واحتلال أراضيهم.    
وهكذا بدأت قضية شعب المورو المسلم تأخذ الطابع الدولي منذ عام 1967م حينما حلت النكسة بالدول العربية باحتلال إسرائيل لأراض من الأردن وسوريا ومصر, واستغلت حكومة الفلبين انشغال العالم الإسلامي بمشكلة الشرق الأوسط فعملت على تصفية قضية شعب المورو المسلم نهائيًا, ووضعت العالم الإسلامي والعالم كله أمام الأمر الواقع, والمعروف أن سياسة الأمر الواقع سياسية إسرائيلية تتبعها في القضية الفلسطينية منذ بداية الاحتلال وحتى اليوم.   
وبعد ذلك نشأت منظمات صليبية  محظورة في ظاهرها, إلا أنها كانت تلقى التعاطف والـتأييد من قبل السلطات الحكومية من  الأبواب الخلفية, على سبيل المثال منظمة " إيلاجا " التي نفذت العديد من عمليات اغتيال المسلمين, وقد وجدت هذه المنظمات تأييداً من الكيان الصهيوني بتزويدها بالخبراء والأسلحة بهدف التصدي للمسلمين.    
وأخذت هذه المنظمة الإرهابية وأمثالها منذ عام 1971م تهدد دائمًا باغتيال رجال الدعوة لإسلامية، وتطالبهم باعتناق المسيحية، ورفع الصليب فوق المساجد، وإلا تعرضوا للاغتيال, كما تقوم بتدبير المؤامرات ضد المسلمين حيث قامت بتدريب عدة فرق من المسلمين على أعمال القوات الخاصة بحجة حماية ولاية "صباح" الماليزية المجاورة, ثم اكتشف المسلمون أنها تريد العدوان على الولاية الماليزية, فرفضوا الاشتراك في هذه المؤامرة, فقامت القوات المسلحة الفلبينية باغتيال جميع المسلمين في هذه الفرق, ولم ينج منهم سوى جندي واحد، وهو الذي فضح هذه المؤامرة التي لم يسمع بها أحد.   
          وما زالت القوات الصليبية الحاقدة تقتل المسلمين وتحرق بيوتهم ومدارسهم ومساجدهم, بل وتهدد زعماءهم ليجبروا المسلمين على الدخول في النصرانية وكذلك ليوافقوا على نشاط الصليب التنصيري هناك.    
ونتيجة لتعرض المسلمين للقهر والاعتداء والتنصير قاموا بتأسيس العديد من الجمعيات الإسلامية, مثل جمعية أنصار الإسلام وجمعية النهضة الإسلامية, وهناك أيضاً جمعية مسلمي صولو, وذلك ليتسنى لهم مواجهة الغزو الصليبي الذي يتعرضون له.   
وفي عام 1392ه-1972م أخذت حكومة ماركوس -التي كانت رغبتها دائما تتمثل في إخضاع مسلمي الجنوب- تستخدم طريق تهجير المسلمين بالقوة وإحلال النصارى بدل المسلمين, وإقامة الحكم النصراني في مناطق المسلمين, فأدى ذلك إلى خروج جبهة " تحرير بنجاسا مورو الإسلامية الوطنية" للوجود وكان يرأسها نور ميسواري, ولعل أحدا يتساءل ما معنى بنجاسا مورو؟ " بنجاسا مورو: هو الاسم الذي أطلقه المسلمون على المناطق التي يعيشون فيها بجنوب الفلبين", وكان من أهم أهداف هذه الجبهة  العمل من أجل استعادة حقوق سكان جنوب الفلبين ووقف عمليات استغلال ونهب ثروات المنطقة من طرف المسيحيين 83% من الكاثوليك و9%من البروتستانت, وكذلك إقامة دولة إسلامية مستقلة عن باقي جزر الفلبين الصليبية, وكانت النواة الأولى لهذه الجبهة قد تكونت عام 1962م باسم "جبهة تحرير مورو".   
وهكذا أصبحت المواجهة بين الطرفين المسلم والصليبي علنية, وقام ماركوس- رئيس الفلبين حينها- بإعلان الأحكام العرفية في الجنوب, وتدفقت الجيوش على الأقاليم المسلمة حيث بلغ تعداد جيش الحكومة ربع مليون جندي, بينما قدر عدد جيش المسلمين الذي نال قسطاً من التدريبات قرابة 30 ألف, وارتكب النصارى أفظع الجرائم من قتل جماعي وإحراق الأحياء, وانتهاك الأعراض والحرمات, ومع كل ذلك صمد المسلمون بقوة في وجه الفظائع وتحصنوا في الغابات والجبال.   
ثم عرضت القضية الفلبينية على مؤتمر وزراء خارجية الدول الإسلامية الأول عام 1392هـ-1972م, وتم تنبيه العالم إلى خطورة الوضع وما يتعرض له المسلمون في جنوب الفلبين من إرهاب وقمع واضطهاد, وبعد بذل الكثير من الجهود الدبلوماسية عقدت مفاوضات بين الحكومة وجبهة التحرير الإسلامية نيابة عن المسلمين, وترتب على ذلك وقف إطلاق النار, وتم منح المسلمين حكماً ذاتياً في 13 ولاية, وتم انضمام الجبهة لمنظمة المؤتمر الإسلامي 1394ه-1974م.   
ومما يؤسف له أن هذا الاتفاق في واقع الأمر سوى مؤامرة استهدفت كسب الوقت حتى تستطيع الحكومة ترتيب أوراقها, ولم شمل جيشها, حتى يتسنى لهم بعد ذلك الانقضاض على الجبهة والقضاء عليها.   
أعقب هذا الاتفاق تنظيم استفتاء عام 1977م عن طريق الحكومة لإقرار وضع معين في الجزر المسلمة, إلا أن الجبهة فطنت لهذا المخطط الذي لا يعطي للمسلمين نفوذاً حقيقياً, وقامت بمقاطعة الانتخابات, ثم عاد الصراع العسكري من جديد.   
ومنذ التسعينات استعرت حملة الحكومة الصليبية ضد المسلمين في مينداناو حيث كثفت حملتها وأصبح جيش الدولة بأكمله موجه للقضاء على المسلمين, وبعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر زعمت الحكومة أن هناك ارتباطاً وثيقاً بين المسلمين المجاهدين في ميندناو وما جاورها من جزر مسلمة, وبين تنظيم القاعدة وأن هناك تعاون بينهما, وقررت الحكومة الفلبينية استغلال الهياج والرعونة الأمريكية في مهاجمة تنظيم القاعدة وكل ما له علاقة به, وهو ما كان إلا ستار لمحاربة كل ما يمت للإسلام بصلة.   
          وهكذا راحت أمريكا تمد الفلبين بالعتاد والخبراء لمواجهة المجاهدين المسلمين في مينداناو, وقد نقل حديث استمر 40 دقيقة في قصر الرئاسة بين الرئيس الأمريكي بوش ورئيسة الفلبين, حث فيه بوش رئيسة الفلبين على الاستمرار في حربها ضد الاتجاهات الإسلامية, والقضاء على جماعة أبوسياف الإسلامية.   
          كما أكد الرئيس الأمريكي دعم بلاده الكامل للفلبين في حربها التي تشنها ضد الجماعات الإسلامية في الجنوب الفلبيني, وقال بوش للصحفيين: "لا توجد قوانين عندما يتعلق الأمر بجماعة مثل أبو سياف الإسلامية التي تسعى لإقامة دولة تحكم بالشريعة الإسلامية"، وأضاف "هناك طريق واحد فقط للتعامل معهم وهو قتالهم" وليس أدل من هذا الكلام على الحقد الدفين الذي تنطوي عليه أحد أباطرة الصليب في الغرب.    
من كل ما سبق يتضح لكل ذي عين بصيرة أن قضية شعب المورو المسلم بجنوب الفلبين تتطور تطورًا خطيرًا بسبب انتهاكات الحكومة الفلبينية لاتفاقية الحكم الذاتي أكثر من مرة, والشعب المسلم هناك مصمم على إعلان دولته التي أطلق عليها اسم " جمهورية بنجاسا مورو"، ومما يدعو للدهشة أن إيران قد اعترفت بها بينما لم تعترف بها الدول الإسلامية والعربية أو أي دولة في العالم, فالمجتمع الدولي يريد لهذه القضية حلاً سلميًا في نطاق وحدة الأراضي الفلبينية, ورفض أي حل يسعى لإقامة دولة مستقلة بجنوب الفلبين .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

من يمسح دموع ميندناو؟
5   *
مازلنا نتنقل خلال تلك الربوع الساحرة - ربوع ميندناوا وما جاورها من جزر- التي حباها الله جمالاً طبيعياً وقد أحاط الله ذلك الجمال الرباني بنور الإسلام الذي أشرق بين جنباتها, ويبدو أن ذلك الجمال هو ما جعلها مطمعاً لكل طامع, وكذلك فإن جزيرة "ميندناو" غنيّة بالثروات فتنتج وحدها 70% من إجمالي الذرة الفلبيني و55% من البن و55% من جوز الهند و50% من الأسماك و39% من اللحوم و29% من الأرز و50% من الفاكهة وكل الموز والمطاط الفلبيني هذا إلى جانب ثروات أخرى, لذلك لطالما ذكرت إمكانات ميندناو وما جاورها من جزر الجنوب على أن تكون مولدة لنمو اقتصادي لكل الفليبين, وذلك أحد أسباب تمسك الحكومة الفلبينية باحتلالها. 
وكان لابد من ذكر هذه المعلومات حتى تبدو الصورة أمامنا واضحة جلية حيث أن غزو تلك المنطقة لم يأتي من فراغ, ولنتأكد ونعلم أن الحقد الصليبي على الإسلام ومن ثم المسلمين دائما ما يكون مصحوباً بالطمع في ثرواتهم.  
وهذه الدولة المسلمة رغم أنوف الحاقدين تناضل حتى الآن من أجل الاستقلال الذي تسميه وسائل الإعلام العالمية وحتى الإسلامية زوراً وتضليلاً بالانفصال والتمرد . 
ومازال الوجود الإسلامي في الفلبين يتعرض لحرب إبادة على يد صنوف الاحتلال المتتابعة التي تميزت بالعنف والوحشية باعتبار أن تصفية الإسلام هي الهدف الأول . 
ويمكن ان نرصد بعض معاناة المسلمين هناك في ثلاث نواحي من جملة أشكال عديدة أخرى من المعاناة :   
·   التنصير:  تشن الكاثوليكية في الفلبين حرب إبادة شرسة لا هوادة فيها ضد الملايين من المسلمين, رغم أن الإسلام استقر هناك قبل الكاثوليكية التي جاءت إلى الفلبين على كتفي الاحتلال الأسباني، وأصوات المجازر البشرية في مسلمي الفلبين يطرب لسماعها الفاتيكان ومجلس الكنائس العالمي، لكنها لا تطرق سماع الأمة الإسلامية, وكان الله في عون جبهات المقاومة وخاصة "جبهة تحرير مورو الإسلامية" التي تسعى إلى سائر المحافل الدولية والمؤتمرات الإسلامية فلا الأولى تستجيب ولا الأخرى تسمع, ومع ذلك يجب أن يعلم المسلمون في العالم أن حكومة الفلبين -والتي تشكو من عجز في الأموال- تقاتل ضد أربع منظمات إسلامية تسعى لإقامة دولة إسلامية في الجنوب من بينها جماعة أبو سياف. 
·       حرب الإبادة التي تقودها الحكومة الفلبينية. 
·       حملة التهميش والتجويع. 
·       الحالة الاقتصادية للمسلمين غاية في الانخفاض ويظهر ذلك واضحاً جلياً فيما يلي: 
·       أن نسبة العاملين المسلمين في الوظائف الحكومية العليا لا تتجاوز 5 %. 
·       أن ممثلي المسلمين في البرلمان والأحزاب يعاملون وفق التفرقة العنصرية. 
·       أن حظ المسلمين من التعليم ضئيل وخاصة التعليم الجامعي. 
·       أن الشباب المسلم يعاني الأمرين للحصول على عمل.   
بل إن بعض قادة شعب المورو المسلم يصرحون بأن المسلمين في " بنجسامورو" في حاجة إلى الدواء والطعام وأنهم يتعرضون للجوع والمرض .   
وفي أوائل هذا العام 2006م أعلنت جبهة مورو عن قرب التوصل إلى اتفاق حول وطن للمسلمين في ميندناو وما جاورها من جزر, حتى في حال عدم التوصل إلى حل لجميع القضايا المطروحة على مائدة المفاوضات مع الحكومة.  
وقد تعهدت دول غربية بتقديم معونات تقدر بملايين الدولارات من أجل إعادة إعمار جزيرة ميندناوا بجنوب الفلبين من خلال صندوق دعم ميندناوا الذي يديره البنك الدولي، وذلك حال التوقيع على اتفاق سلام بين الحكومة الفلبينية والجبهة الإسلامية لتحرير مورو ينهي صراع دام أكثر من 30 عامًا.  
ورغم هذه الوعود إلا أن القائمين على أمر المسلمين في الجنوب الفلبيني يرون أنهم لابد أن يكونوا أكثر يقظة بشأن صدق تلك الوعود وأمانة القائمين على توصليها إلى المسلمين, حيث أن هناك مساعدات أجنبية حصلوا عليها في الماضي وما زلوا إلى الآن فقراء, لذلك يجب التأكد من وصول ما يسمى بالمساعدات الأجنبية.   
ومع كل المعاناة التي يعيشها إخواننا من المسلمين في ميندناو إلا أن للدعوة والمؤسسات الدعوية والتثقيفية والتعليمية أياد بيضاء لابد أن تذكر مثل: جمعية "كامل الإسلام" التي أسست العديد من المدارس والمعاهد الإسلامية ولها مطابع تقوم بنشر الكتب الإسلامية, وتولي الجمعية اهتمامًا كبيرًا بنشر اللغة العربية باعتبارها لغة القرآن الكريم, وجمعية  "الفلبين الإسلامية " التي تعمل على نشر مبادئ ومفاهيم الدين الإسلامي الصحيح وتنقية الثقافة الإسلامية من كافة الشوائب التي علقت بها, وهناك أيضاً جمعية "أنصار الإسلام" التي تضم أكثر من 900ألف عضو وتهتم بالتكنولوجيا والاستثمارات, كما توجد مئات المؤسسات الإسلامية التي تقوم بالتعريف بالإسلام, وحققت نتائج إيجابية حيث اعتنق الإسلام آلاف من أتباع الديانات الأخرى على يد دعاة هذه الجمعية.  
          أعزائي القراء: هذا غيض من فيض فبرغم كل اتفاقيات السلام المبرمة, وحصول بعض الأقاليم ذات الغالبية المسلمة في الفلبين على حكم ذاتي محدود بموجب تلك الاتفاقيات، لكنها لم تعتبر تجربة سياسية ناجحة بسبب ضعف التمويل وسوء الإدارة والفساد, لذلك فإن دموع ميندناو مازالت تسيل على وجنات الصغار الجوعى والنساء الأرامل والأمهات الثكالى والشيوخ الضعاف في تلك البقعة الغالية من بقاع الأرض التي أشرقت بنور الإسلام, وللآن لا تزال قضية المسلمين في جنوب الفلبين تبحث لها عن حلّ في المحافل الدولية فهل من قلوب مخلصة تسعى لحلها؟*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

الإسلام في نيوكاليدونيا   *
إن الأقليات المسلمة هي في الواقع جسراً وهمزة وصل مع العالم الإسلامي, وهي متنوعة من حيث قوتها وحوافزها، لقد أضحت الأقليات المسلمة قوة تعكس صورة لكيفية تمسك المسلم بقيمه. 
وفي واقع عصرنا الحاضر، يمكننا أن نحدد "الأقليات المسلمة" بأنها الأجناس التي أقامت في الدول الغير إسلامية، سواء كانت تحمل الجنسية الإسلامية أم جنسية الدولة التي تقيم فيها، سواءً كانوا من المسلمين الذين هاجروا من بلاد الإسلام أو الذين أسلموا من سكان تلك الدول. 
والأقليات المسلمة المعاصرة قد تقيم في دول أو مجتمعات يسمح فيها القانون الوضعي عندهم بحرية الاعتقاد باعتباره جزءاً من الحريات العامة التي تكفلها الدولة للفرد أو من حقوق الإنسان الأساسية, وربما تقيم هذه الأقلية المسلمة تحت وطأة الظلم والاضطهاد.    
وفي معرض حديثنا اليوم نتناول الأقلية الإسلامية في نيوكاليدونيا، ولعل الكثير منا لم يسمع بهذا الاسم من قبل, فهيا بنا لنتعرف تلك البقعة التي أضاء بها نور الإسلام. 
الموقع: نيوكاليدونيا مجموعة من الجزر في جنوب المحيط الهادي شرقي استراليا.  
العاصمة: نوميا. 
المساحة: (19.060)كم2 
السكان: يُقدر العدد الكلي للسكان حوالي (194.197) نسمة. 
عدد المسلمين: يصل عدد المسلمين إلى (25) ألف نسمة. 
اللغة: تعتبر اللغة الفرنسية هي لغة البلاد الرسمية, إلى جانب الميلانيزية والبولانيزية. 
الديانة: المسيحية هي الديانة الرسمية وتمثل حوالي 95% من السكان, 5% ديانات أخرى بما فيها الإسلام حيث يمثل نسبة صغيرة جداً. 
المساجد والمؤسسات الإسلامية: المركز الإسلامي في مدينة نوميا العاصمة وآخر في مدينة بورايل, وهناك هيئة إسلامية واحدة في نيوكاليدونيا هي جمعية المسلمين.   
وصل الإسلام نيوكاليدونيا منذ أكثر من 100 سنة، وكان أول مقدم للإسلام للعرب الذين قدموا من الجزائر والمملكة المغربية حيث نقلتهم السلطات الفرنسية أيام استعمار المغرب العربي، ثم وصلت كاليدونيا جماعات مسلمة من أندونيسيا.  
ويوجد المسلمين في أنحاء متفرقة من أنحاء الجزيرة الكبرى في كاليدونيا الجديدة في منطقة بورايل في شمال الجزيرة، وفي منطقة توميافي في الجنوب، وفي بلدة مونتور، وفي عدة قرى منها كترمنا. ويعتبر العرب المغاربة الذين هجرتهم فرنسا والأندونيسيين  يمثلون الغالبية العظمى من المسلمين هناك.   
          وقد تم إنشاء مركز إسلامي في مدينة نيوميا العاصمة، وهناك مشروع مركز إسلامي في مدينة بورايل أيضاً، ويوجد في نيوكاليدونيا هيئة إسلامية واحدة هي "جمعية المسلمين".   
وكما هو الحال في واقع الكثير من الأقليات الإسلامية التي تحدثنا عنها من قبل فهناك تحديات وعقبات تواجه المسلمين في كاليدونيا: 
·       معظمهم بعيد عن الإسلام وهناك إهمال من المسلمين لهم مدة طويلة.  
·       الزواج المختلط بين المسلمين والطوائف الأخرى والذي أدي إلى اتساع الهوة بين المسلمين ومعرفة وتطبيق تعاليم الإسلام. 
·       المذاهب المضادة للإسلام. 
·       عدم وجود الدعاة مما أدى إلى الجهل بالإسلام. 
·       الحاجة إلى الكتب الإسلامية باللغة الفرنسية. 
وهناك محاولات لتنشيط الدعوة حيث زارهم وفد من جزر فيجي من جماعة التبليغ، وزارهم وفد من مسلمي جنوب أفريقيا في عام 1405 هـ - 1985 م. 
فيجب على الدول الإسلامية والهيئات الإسلامية الدولية مناصرتهم ومعاضدتهم بكل ما لديها من إمكانيات والمطالبة بمنحهم حقوقهم كاملة، وقد رُوي عن النبي الكريم -صلوات الله وسلامه عليه- أن: "ذمة المسلمين واحدة، يسعى بها أدناهم"، وقوله: "المسلمون تتكافأ دماؤهم وهم يد على من سواهم، يسعى بذمتهم أدناهم..". 
و بما أن رسالة الإسلام رسالة عالمية خالدة، وكل مسلم حيثما كان عضو في أمة الإسلام العالمية، فيتمتع بالأخوة الإسلامية على امتداد بلاد الله الواسعة، فينبغي أن نخص الأقليات المسلمة بالرعاية والمؤازرة ثم نشجعهم على الإسهام في البذل والعطاء.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ترينيداد و توباجو ونظرة للمسلمين هناك 
(1)   *
نعلم أن ظاهرة الأقليات الإسلامية في العصر الحديث نمت مع تصاعد الهجرة من البلاد الإسلامية إلى مختلف أقطار الأرض خلال العقد الأول من القرن العشرين، بينما برزت هذه الظاهرةُ على نطاق واسع مع نشوء الدول الحديثة في العديد من المناطق التي كانت تقع تحت حكم المسلمين، إلى أن قررت القوى الاستعمارية الأوروبية إعادة رسم الخريطة السياسية والجغرافية لهذه المناطق، بحيث يتضاءل نفوذ المسلمين ويتقلّص حضورهم ليصبحوا أقليةً في المجتمعات التي كانوا يحكمونها إلى عهود قريبة.  
ومع نموّ حركة الهجرة من العالم الإسلامي إلى شتى الأصقاع نشأت ظاهرة الأقليات الإسلامية لأول مرة تقريباً في تاريخ الإسلام، حيث وصل المسلمون إلى هذه الأقطار يحملون ثقافتهم وحضارتهم وعاداتهم وتقاليدهم ليجدوا أنفسهم وسط مجتمعات لها أديانُها ولغاتها وثقافاتها، ولها أنماط العيش وأساليب الحياة الخاصة بها والتي تختلف عما عاشوا في كنفه في بلدانهم الأصلية. 
واليوم نواصل رحلتنا في دول الكاريبي ونضع رحالنا في دولة لم يسمع الكثير عنها إلا من سمع مباريات كأس العالم لأنها كانت إحدى الدول المشاركة فيه, ألا وهي ترينيداد و توباجو. 
 ترينيداد كلمة أسبانية معناها "الثالوث المقدس" وقد أطلقت أسبانيا عليها هذا الاسم لوجود ثلاثة تلال كبيرة تحيط بهذه الجزيرة, ولكن علماء الإسلام هناك يشيرون إلى أن "الثالوث المقدس" تعبير عن تعايش أتباع الديانات السماوية الثلاثة في ترينيداد, وهناك من يقول إن الهنود الحمر هم الذين أطلقوا عليها هذا الاسم لوجود ثلاثة أجناس هم الهنود الحمر والأفارقة والهنود, ومهما تعددت الروايات والمسوغات فإن ترينيداد تضم ثلاث جنسيات وثلاثة أديان وثلاث تلال. 
جمهورية ترينيداد و توباجو هي دولة من دول جنوب البحر الكاريبي، على بعد 11 كم من الساحل الشمالي الشرقي لجمهورية فينزويلا. تعتبر ترينيداد و توباجو أرخبيل مكون من جزيرتين رئيستين هما ترينيداد، أكبر جزر ترينيداد وتوباجو، وتوباجو، بالإضافة إلى 21 جزيرة صغيرة أخرى. 
تقع ترينيداد و توباجو أمام مصب نهر أورينكو أهم أنهار فنزويلا، وعلى حافة اللقاء المحيطي بين البحر الكاريبي والمحيط الأطلنطي، وتبعد جزيرة توباجو عن جزيرة ترينيداد بحوالي 32 كم نحو الشمال, ويحدها من الشرق مياه المحيط الأطلنطي ومن الغرب فنزويلا ومن الجنوب جويانا وسورينام وجيانا, ولكن الجزيرة تكاد تلتصق بالشاطئ الشرقي لفنزويلا وتقع في شمالها جزيرة "توباجو" والجزيرتان تتكون منهما جمهورية واحدة. 
واكتشف كولومبوس هذه الجزر في 1498م واحتلتها اسبانيا في 1533م ومن ثم آلت إلى بريطانيا في 1797م التي بقيت تحكمها حتى الاستقلال في 1962م. 
 عاصمتها مدينة "بورت أوف اسبين" أي "الميناء الأسباني" وقد تم اكتشافها بمعرفة "كريستوفر كولمبس". وتبلغ مساحة هذه الدولة 5128كم2 إذ تبلغ مساحة جزيرة ترينيداد وحدها 4828كم2 بينما تشغل جزيرة توباجو وبعض الجزر الأخرى 300كم2 فقط. 
أما عدد سكانها فيبلغ 1.757.000 نسمة, والسكان خليط من الهنود الحمر والأفارقة والهنود بينما يبلغ عدد المسلمين 430 ألف نسمة, حيث أن نسبتهم تصل 10% من مجمل عدد السكان في هذه الدولة. 
ويعود معظم المسلمين فيها إلى الأفارقة بنسبة 45% الذين استقدموا كعبيد للعمل في الزراعة والمناجم، وإلى الآسيويين بنسبة 46% الذين استقدمتهم بريطانيا من شبه القارة الهندية. 
يتكون سكان ترينيداد من عدة عناصر، فالأفريقيين يشكلون حوالي نصف سكان البلاد 43% ولقد وصلت العناصر الأفريقية إلى ترينيداد أيام تجارة الرقيق، وسخرت هذه العناصر في زراعة حاصلات المناطق الحارة، ويشكل الهنود الآسيويون والصينيون نسبة عالية بين سكان ترينيداد تصل إلى 41% وجاءوا كعمال سخرة جلبتهم بريطانيا لاستغلالهم في الزراعة بعد إلغاء تجارة الرقيق، والأقليات الباقية من سكان ترينيداد تتكون من خليط من البريطانيين، والفرنسيين، والبرتغاليين، والأسبان، ولقد وصلت إلى الجزر هجرات عربية من لبنان وسوريا ويشكلون 11%. 
ومن أهم الديانات الموجودة المسيحية وهي الديانة الرسمية وتمثل 53.4%, تليها الهندوسية وتبلغ نسبتها 34.6%, ثم الإسلام وتمثل 12% من جملة السكان. ويتحدث السكان هناك عدة لغات أهمها الإنجليزية وهي اللغة الرسمية, والهندية والفرنسية والأسبانية والصينية. 
وإذا أمعنا النظر في أمريكا الجنوبية نجد أن المسلمين إما بأعداد كبيرة ونسب صغيرة في الدول الكبيرة في المساحة وعدد السكان, أو نجدهم بنسب كبيرة وأعداد قليلة كما في ترينيداد وتوباجو, والغالبية منهم غيرعربية. 
عرفت ترينيداد وتوباجو الإسلام من وقت مبكر قبل اكتشافها في عام 1533 ميلادية حيث قام مسلمون من غرب القارة الإفريقية برحلات مبكّرة عبر بحر الظلمات ـ المحيط الأطلنطي ـ لاكتشاف العالم الجديد وقد عثر الأسبان هناك على العديد من الآثار الإسلامية المتمثلة في المساجد التي عُثر بداخلها على مكتبات تضم المصاحف الشريفة وبعض كتب الفقه الإسلامي ـ على المذهب المالكي ـ المنتشر في غرب القارة الإفريقية إلا أن الوجود الإسلامي هناك قد تلاشى وتلاشت معه هذه الآثار الإسلامية.  
و تؤكد الحقائق التاريخية أنه عندما احتلت أسبانيا ترينيداد وقامت بنقل عدد لا بأس به من الأفارقة وبالتحديد من السنغال وجوارها وذلك للعمل بالجزيرة وكانت غالبيتهم من المسلمين الذين دعموا الوجود الإسلامي وكان ذلك في النصف الثاني للقرن الثامن عشر1777م، واختلطوا بسكان البلاد وقامت بينهم علاقات تزاوج ومصاهرة مما أدى إلى اعتناق عدد كبير منهم للدين الإسلامي الحنيف حتى وصلوا في مطلع القرن التاسع عشر إلى عشرين ألف مسلم. وحسب الروايات المحلية فقد كان أولئك المسلمون يقرأون ويكتبون العربية، وكانوا يتبعون زعيما لهم اسمه "محمد بطح" الذي اشترى عبوديته وفاز بحريته. 
وقد تمكّن المسلمون الروّاد من إنشاء بعض المساجد الصغيرة، وقد بُنيت هذه المساجد وفقاً للعمارة الإسلامية البسيطة عن طريق استخدام التكنولوجيا المحلية المتوافرة في ترينيداد. 
ولكن الموجة الكبرى من المسلمين جاءت إلى الجزيرتين عندما احتلت بريطانيا جزيرة ترينيداد, ثم تم إلغاء العبودية في 1834م، حيث اعتمدت السلطات والشركات البريطانية على مستعمراتها في شبه القارة الهندية لاستقدام العمال للعمل في المزارع والمناجم. وفي الواقع أتى الكثير من أبناء شبه القارة الهندية، سواء من المسلمين أو الهندوس، حتى أنهم يشكلون الآن حوالي ثلث السكان في ترينيداد وتوباجو وبذلك زادت أعداد المسلمين في ترينيداد وتوباجو وبرزت معالم الهوية الإسلامية في البلاد.*

----------


## mido

فى اى قارة يا ابو عبد الله

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> فى اى قارة يا ابو عبد الله

 *جمهورية ترينيداد و توباجو هي دولة من دول جنوب البحر الكاريبي، على بعد 11 كم من الساحل الشمالي الشرقي لجمهورية فينزويلا. تعتبر ترينيداد و توباجو أرخبيل مكون من جزيرتين رئيستين هما ترينيداد، أكبر جزر ترينيداد وتوباجو، وتوباجو، بالإضافة إلى 21 جزيرة صغيرة أخرى. 
تقع ترينيداد و توباجو أمام مصب نهر أورينكو أهم أنهار فنزويلا، وعلى حافة اللقاء المحيطي بين البحر الكاريبي والمحيط الأطلنطي، وتبعد جزيرة توباجو عن جزيرة ترينيداد بحوالي 32 كم نحو الشمال, ويحدها من الشرق مياه المحيط الأطلنطي ومن الغرب فنزويلا ومن الجنوب جويانا وسورينام وجيانا, ولكن الجزيرة تكاد تلتصق بالشاطئ الشرقي لفنزويلا وتقع في شمالها جزيرة "توباجو" والجزيرتان تتكون منهما جمهورية واحدة.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

ترينيداد و توباجو ونظرة للمسلمين هناك
 (2)   *
فيما يتعلق بوضع المسلمين هناك فقد أسست أول جمعية لهم في 1923 باسم"جمعية تقوية الإسلام"، ولكن بعد أن سيطرت الجماعة القاديانية على هذه الجمعية تأسست في 1935 "جمعية أنجمان لجماعة السنة" التي تشتهر باسم "الاسجاه",وأسست هذه الجمعية في 1960 فرعاً لها وهو "رابطة المبشرين المسلمين لأميركا الجنوبية" للدعوة إلى الإسلام في المجتمع الكبير وتمثل "الاسجاه" الغالبية الساحقة من المسلمين بنسبة 80% وتتبع لها شبكة مدارس ابتدائية وثانوية تعنى أيضا بتعليم الإسلام.   
وقد تكونت جمعيات إسلامية  أخرى استهدفت نشر المفاهيم الإسلامية الصحيحة بين المسلمين والانطلاق بالمسيرة الدعوية لجذب أتباع الديانات الأخرى لصالح الإسلام والمسلمين في البلاد  وتخليص العقيدة الإسلامية من الشوائب الفكرية الدخيلة التي نشرها أتباع النحل الضالة مثل جمعية "أهل السنة والجماعة" التي تصدت للفكر المنحرف الضال الذي وفد إلى ترينداد من شبه القارة الهندية,كما تكونت "رابطة مسلمي ترينداد" ومن أهدافها الالتزام بما جاء في الكتاب والسنة النبوية المطهرة. 
وبظهور بوادر الدعوة الإسلامية العلنية في ترينداد وتوباجو وزيادة أعداد المُقبلين على اعتناق الإسلام, و سعي المؤسسات الإسلامية هناك لاستيعاب 390ألف نسمة من لاعتناق الإسلام,بدأت الحرب ضد الإسلام والمسلمين بهدف تقليص الوجود الإسلامي المتنامي في البلاد وكشرت الصليبية عن أنيابها وذلك بمحاولة يائسة للمؤسسات التنصيرية لجذب هؤلاء الهندوس نحو المسيحية بشتى الوسائل. 
و بدأ المسلمون جهاداً لمقاومة الانحرافات الفكرية التي تعمل على تشويه العقيدة الإسلامية أو محاولة إبعاد المسلمين عن العمل بعقيدتهم وشريعتهم الإسلامية. 
كما عملواعلى صدّ المدّ التنصيري وعلى مقاومة فرق الضلال الفكري المتمثّل في الهجمة الشرسة من أتباع هذه النحل الضالّة التي تستهدف تضليل المسلمين والتسرّب إليهم تحت شعارات إسلامية. 
وقد حققت المؤسسات الإسلامية هناك انتصاراً كبيراً على خصوم الإسلام والمسلمين,حيث نجحت في التصدي للفكر المنحرف, و تمكنت من إعادة الذين تنصّروا أو انحرفوا عن المنهج الإسلامي الأصيل إلى حظيرة الإسلام من جديد.كما استوعبت العديد من أتباع الديانات الأخرى لصالح العقيدة الإسلامية في ترينداد وتوباجو. 
وقد بلغ عدد المساجد 100مسجد ملحق بكل منها مدرسة قرآنية لحفظ وتلاوة القرآن الكريم وتعلّم اللغة العربية. بينما بلغ عدد المدارس الإسلامية هناك 70 مدرسة إسلامية لتربية النشء المسلم تربية إسلامية صحيحة. 
وحرص المسلمون في ترينداد على دعم الجمعيات الإسلامية وتمكينها من أداء رسالتها فطُبعت العديد من الكتب التي تعمل علي تعرية أهداف النحل الضالة وتحذير المسلمين من أخطارها وكشف المغالطات التي تروّج لها هذه النحل الضالة وكان من أهم إنجازاتها ترجمات صحيحة لمعاني القرآن الكريم باللغتين الأسبانية والإنجليزية وتوزيعها علي المسلمين هناك,وبذلك أصبح الفكر الإسلامي خالياً من الشوائب المُغرضة والمعادية للإسلام في ترينداد وتوباجو.   
ومع تعدد الجمعيات الإسلامية النشطة في ترينداد وتوباجو وجد أنه لابد من تنسيق العمل الإسلامي هناك,فتم إنشاء المجلس الأعلى للتنسيق الإسلامي في ترينداد لتوحيد جهود الجمعيات الإسلامية في البلاد ووضع خطة عمل جديدة ومعاصرة للدعوة الإسلامية والانفتاح على العالم الخارجي وإيجاد صيغة مقبولة للتعاون مع المؤسسات الإسلامية في دول أمريكا الجنوبية.   
وكان من أهم ما ترتب على توحيد جهود الجمعيات الإسلامية انعقاد المؤتمرات والتي كان منها المؤتمر الذي عُقد بمقر المسجد الجامع ـ مسجد المتقين ـ بمدينة "كونوسيا" المؤتمر الإسلامي العالمي الذي شاركت فيه وفود تمثّل العالم الإسلامي  وقد لاقي هذا المؤتمر إقبالاً من المسلمين ومن أتباع الديانات الأخرى الذين وفدوا من مختلف المدن للاستماع إلى الندوات والمحاضرات الإسلامية. 
. 
وقد أعلن عدد لا بأس به من أتباع الديانات الأخرى اعتناقهم للدين الإسلامي,وقام المجلس الأعلى للتنسيق الإسلامي بإعداد مخيّمات حول المسجد لتوعيتهم بتعاليم الإسلام. 
لقد أثبتت تقارير المهتمين بأحوال تلك البلاد أن الوجود الإسلامي في ترينداد وتوباجو له ثقل سياسي واقتصادي كبير فمنهم الوزراء وأعضاء مجلس الشيوخ وأعضاء البرلمان. 
كما أن السلطات هناك قد وافقت على اعتبار الأعياد والمناسبات الإسلامية عطلات رسمية للمسلمين مدفوعة الأجر, و التزمت حكومة ترينداد وتوباجو بدفع ثلثي ميزانية التعليم الإسلامي هناك  وأن الجمعيات الإسلامية قد تمكنت من ترشيد جميع المسلمين في البلاد. 
لقد خاض المسلمون في ترينداد جهاداً كبيراً استمر عدة سنوات وكان من أهم ثمار هذا الجهاد هو بقاء الإسلام نقيّاً، وبقاء المسلمين بالرغم من كل هذه التحديات الشرسة حتى أصبح لهم شأن بين مسلمي دول الكاريبي ومازال القوم يطمعون فعون إخوانهم من المسلمين بعد عون الله حتى تستمر تلك المسيرة المباركة لرفع راية الإسلام عالية خفاقة في تلك البلاد.*

----------


## hussain alasady

مساعدة  

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
> اخوتي اخواتي
> اني طالب ماجستير علم الاجتماع ومقيم فى اميركا واود الكتابة  عن الجالية العربية واشكالية الاندماج الاجتماعي حيث اني ادرس فى الجامعة العربية المفتوحة ولتعذر حصولي على الكتب والمصادر اللازمة لكتابة رسالتي لذا ارجوا منكم المساعدة بما تملكونه من معلومات وكتب ابو رسائل جامعية سابقة بهذا الموضوع او مقاربة لهو او اي اقتراحات واراء وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وهذا هو ايميلي
> hussainalasady2002002yahoo.com لابد أن نبدأ نجمع العظات والدروس المستفادة من محنة التعدي على رسول الله ، صلى الله عليه وسلمز
> ومن هذه الدروس التفكر في أوضاع المسلمين في الغرب، حتى نفهم كيف يعاملون، وكيف يمكننا مساعدتهم.
> إن امرأة في عهد المعتصم أذاها رومي  في العراق، فنادت: وامعتصماه، فسير إليها جيشاً ، رغم تثبيط المنجمين للمعتصم، إلا أن النخوة الإسلامية فيه أبت إلا نصرة امرأة مسلمة استنجدت به، فلم يعد جيشه إلا وقد نصرها ونصر أهل الإسلام في تلك الديار. 
> هذه المحنة الحالية، مع قسوتها، إلا أنها تظهر الآن أن في المسلمين طاقة وقدرة تفعل الأعاجيب.
> إن المقاطعة نجحت، وسيستمر نجاحها بإذن الله لأنها في المقام الأول، تتحدث بلغة يفهمها أعداء الله. 
> هم ماديون، فجاء الرد على صلفهم في مقتل، دون إراقة دم، أو إشعال فتيل.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> مساعدة 
> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> اخوتي اخواتي
> اني طالب ماجستير علم الاجتماع ومقيم فى اميركا واود الكتابة عن الجالية العربية واشكالية الاندماج الاجتماعي حيث اني ادرس فى الجامعة العربية المفتوحة ولتعذر حصولي على الكتب والمصادر اللازمة لكتابة رسالتي لذا ارجوا منكم المساعدة بما تملكونه من معلومات وكتب ابو رسائل جامعية سابقة بهذا الموضوع او مقاربة لهو او اي اقتراحات واراء وجزاكم الله خير الجزاء وهذا هو ايميلي
> hussainalasady2002002yahoo.com

 *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،
تكرم أخي ،
سأحاول أن أقدم في هذا الموضوع بعض المراجع والكتب حول الموضوع .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> *وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته ،*  *تكرم أخي ،**سأحاول أن أقدم في هذا الموضوع بعض المراجع والكتب حول الموضوع .*

 *إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*   1 http://www.doroob.com/?p=213    2 http://www.alarabiya.net/articles/2006/10/25/28549.htm    3 http://www.islamonline.net/Arabic/news/2005-05/23/article08.shtml    4 http://www.albayan-magazine.com/nafezah/nafezah4/west.htm    5 http://www.aljazeera.net/news/archive/archive?ArchiveId=299554

----------


## أبو عبد الله

* إندماج المسلمين في الغرب   6 http://www.thisissyria.net/2006/10/10/forum/01.html  7 http://www.islamonline.net/Arabic/news/2006-06/18/08.shtml  8 http://www.al-vefagh.com/1384/840128/html/saghafe.htm  9 http://www.almarefah.com/articlea.php?id=1076&num_mag=132  10 http://www.asharqalawsat.com/leader.asp?section=3&article=335310&issue=9860  11 http://www.asharqalawsat.com/leader.asp?section=3&issue=9932&article=346929*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*  
إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*    *12* http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/BD91FDEE-DC73-4BEC-AFEF-99481DCD550B.htm  13 http://www.islamtoday.net/articles/show_articles_content.cfm?id=102&catid=105&artid=7  599  14 http://www.ecssr.ac.ae/CDA/ar/Static_Content/LibraryBookReview/0,2997,169,00.html  15 http://www.doroob.com/?p=214

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*      *16* http://www.aleppo-cic.sy/acic/magz/modules/AMS/print.php?storyid=187   17 http://www.islamtoday.net/articles/show_articles_content.cfm?id=102&catid=105&artid=7  599   18 http://www.islamtoday.net/W_E_di/P_18.htm   19 http://news.bbc.co.uk/hi/arabic/talking_point/newsid_4014000/4014455.stm   20 http://www.ibn-rushd.org/forum/TRamadan.html

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*      *21* http://www.asharqalarabi.org.uk/mu-sa/sahafa-79.htm   22 http://baghdadee.ipbhost.com/index.php?showtopic=685  23 http://alasr.ws/index.cfm?method=home.con&contentID=6504   24 http://www.annabaa.org/nbanews/55/356.htm   25 http://www.annoormagazine.com/mag/ar/167/eslam/eslam_i.asp http://www.alrai.com/pages.php?news_id=127890   26 http://www.shbabmisr.com/?xpage=view&EgyxpID=2866

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*       *27* http://www.alarabiya.net/Articles/2006/09/01/27083.htm   28 http://www.shbabmisr.com/?xpage=view&EgyxpID=2866   29 http://baghdadee.ipbhost.com/lofiversion/index.php/t685.html   30 http://www.muslimworldleague.org/paper/1769/index.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*        *31* http://www.muslimworldleague.org/paper/1769/articles/page7.htm   32 http://www.almoslim.net/figh_wagi3/show_report_main.cfm?id=465   33 http://www.kurdiu.org/ara/news.aspx?id=5084   34 http://www.arab2000.net/wnewsDetails...d=41340&cid=10   35 http://www.almotamar.net/12296.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*        *36* http://www.ahram.org.eg/Archive/2006/1/1/REPO2.HTM   37 http://www.amrkhaled.net/articles/articlesprint1193.html   38 http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=175   39 http://www.lahaonline.com/index.php?...1461&task=view   40 http://www.al-waie.org/issues/237/ar...d=422_0_33_0_C

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*         *41* http://www.islamway.net/?iw_s=Article&iw_a=view&article_id=295   42 http://www.almotamar.net/12296.htm   43 http://www.imanway.com/vb/showthread.php?t=11496   44 http://www.libya-almostakbal.com/let...ariq261204.htm   45 usinfo.state.gov/ar/society_culture_and_values/islam_in_america.html

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*         *46* http://www.almustaqbal.com/stories.aspx?StoryID=174768   47 http://www.alkhoei.org/?l=6&b=6&p=32&c=232   48 http://www.elaph.com/elaphweb/NewsPapers/2005/1/36156.htm   49 http://www.al-eman.com/karat/details.asp?ID=3555   50 http://www.icsfp.com/AR/Contents.aspx?AID=2764

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*         *51* http://www.dw-world.de/popups/popup_printcontent/0,,2252212,00.html   52 http://www.nabulsi.com/text/10nadwat/australia/aust2.html   53 http://www.dw-world.de/dw/article/0,2144,1648802,00.html   54 http://www.daralhayat.com/opinion/04...619/story.html   55 http://www.sana.org/ara/17/2006/11/27/89117.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*          *56* http://alkhaber.maktoobblog.com/?post=60431   57 http://www.shbabmisr.com/print.asp?EgyxpID=2866   58 http://www.sis.gov.eg/Ar/Arts&Culture/cartoon/articles/072205000000000027.htm   59 http://yasser-qeteshat.maktoobblog.com/?post=46870   60 http://www.alwatan.com.sa/daily/2004-12-27/culture/culture01.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*          *61* http://islamway.com/?iw_s=Article&iw_a=view&article_id=329   62 http://islammemo.cc/article1.aspx?id=7516   63 http://www.aleppo-cic.sy/acic/magz/modules/AMS/article.php?storyid=187   64 http://www.almesryoon.com/ShowDetail...D=25646&Page=5   65 http://www.eiiit.org/article_read.asp?articleID=498&catID=258&adad=280

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*        *66* http://www.20at.com/newArticle.php?sid=644   67 http://www.annabaa.org/nbanews/23/074.htm   68 http://www.almoslim.net/tarbawi/show_article_main.cfm?id=1244   69 http://www.alokab.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=5652   70 http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Article&iw_a=view&article_id=295

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*        *71* http://www.annabaa.org/nbanews/23/074.htm   72 http://www.almoslim.net/tarbawi/show_article_main.cfm?id=1244   73 http://www.alokab.com/forums/index.php?showtopic=5652   74 http://www.alshindagah.com/marapr2006/shindaga_arabic_69/CHAIRMAN_PAGE.htm   75 http://www.islamway.com/?iw_s=Articl...article_id=295

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*        76 http://www.dw-world.de/popups/popup_printcontent/0,,2252212,00.html   77 http://www.binbayyah.net/Pages/research/dialog/dia_hejap.htm   78 http://www.sana.org/ara/17/2006/11/27/89117.htm    79 http://www.arabtimes.com/writer2/21/   80 http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=175

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*        81 http://www.fustat.com/muawat/paris.shtml    82 http://www.alwasatparty.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=2068   83 http://www.iraqcp.org/fakri/    84 http://www.asharqalarabi.org.uk/mush...shacat-477.htm   85 http://www.altareekh.com/vb/printthread.php?t=35330&page=2&pp=10

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*        86 http://www.hizb-ut-tahrir.info/arabic/index.php/news/single/931/     87 http://www.quran-voice.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6696     88 http://www.ikhwanonline.com/Article.asp?ID=19418&SectionID=109     89 http://arabic.bayynat.org.lb/ahdathw...hd11102005.htm     90 http://www.lahaonline.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&sectionid=1&id=  11465

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*        91 http://www.alwasatparty.com/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=2068     92 http://www.iraqcp.org/fakri/     93 http://www.asharqalarabi.org.uk/mushrakat/b-mushacat-477.htm     94 http://www.shathaaya.com/vb/showthread.php?t=23518     95 http://www.islamicnews.org.sa/indexa.php?showdate=1149275712

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*        96 http://arabic.bayynat.org.lb/ahdathwakadaya/ahd11102005.htm     97 http://www.hizb-ut-tahrir.info/arabic/index.php/news/single/931/     98 http://www.lahaonline.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&sectionid=1&id=  10133     99 http://www.quran-voice.com/vb/showthread.php?t=6696     100 http://www.lahaonline.com/index.php?option=content&task=view&sectionid=1&id=  11465

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*إندماج المسلمين في الغرب*         101 http://arabic.bayynat.org.lb/ahdathwakadaya/ahd11102005.htm    102 http://www.al-nahda.com/misc/more.php?id=2663_0_14_0_M     103 http://www.20at.com/newArticle.php?sid=644     104 http://www.metransparent.com/texts/a...many_faces.htm     105 http://boubouche.maktoobblog.com/?post=176442

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول
اندماج المسلمين في الغرب
1  فرصة الغرب الأخيرة: هل سنربح صراع الحضارات .
تأليف: توني بلانكلي، الناشر: ريجنسي للنشر
The West’s Last Chance: Will We Win the Clash of Civilizations? by: Tony Blankley
معلومات: عدد الصفحات: 256 صفحة، تاريخ النشر: سبتمبر 2005، السعر: 27.95 دولاراً، الترقيم الدولي: 0895260158
الكتاب: يرسم المؤلف صورةً لأوروبا ينتصر فيها الإسلام المتطرف، الذي يعتبره خطراً على أمريكا أكثر من خطر النازية عليها. ويبين المؤلف كيف يمكن أن يحدث ذلك وما يجب على الغرب أن يفعله . كما يستعرض كيف أن أوروبا في طريقها لتصبح منصة انطلاقٍ لما يسميه الكاتب الإرهاب الإسلامي. يهدف هذا الكتاب الاستفزازي إلى إخافة كلٍّ من الأوروبيين والأمريكيين من الوجود الإسلامي في أوروبا. 
المؤلف: هو المحرر المسؤول عن صفحة المقالات في واشنطن تايمز. ينتمي إلى أقصى اليمين المحافظ. *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول
اندماج المسلمين في الغرب
2  مسلمو الغرب ومستقبل الإسلام .
تأليف: توني بلانكلي، الناشر: ريجنسي للنشر 
The West’s Last Chance: Will We Win the Clash of Civilizations? by: Tony Blankley 
معلومات: عدد الصفحات: 256 صفحة، تاريخ النشر: سبتمبر 2005، السعر: 27.95 دولاراً، الترقيم الدولي: 0895260158 
 الكتاب: يرسم المؤلف صورةً لأوروبا ينتصر فيها الإسلام المتطرف، الذي يعتبره خطراً على أمريكا أكثر من خطر النازية عليها. ويبين المؤلف كيف يمكن أن يحدث ذلك وما يجب على الغرب أن يفعله . كما يستعرض كيف أن أوروبا في طريقها لتصبح منصة انطلاقٍ لما يسميه الكاتب الإرهاب الإسلامي. يهدف هذا الكتاب الاستفزازي إلى إخافة كلٍّ من الأوروبيين والأمريكيين من الوجود الإسلامي في أوروبا.  
المؤلف: هو المحرر المسؤول عن صفحة المقالات في واشنطن تايمز. ينتمي إلى أقصى اليمين المحافظ.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول
اندماج المسلمين في الغرب
2  جغرافية الفكر  
المؤلف: ريتشارد نيسبيت  
ترجمة: شوقي جلال محمد  
الناشر: عالم المعرفة - الكويت  
تحت عنوان: جغرافية الفكر، صدر عن سلسلة عالم المعرفة كتاب من تأليف عالم النفس الثقافي ريتشارد نيسبيت ترجمه شوقي جلال محمد. يتكون الكتاب من ثمانية أبواب وخاتمة يتحدى من خلالها بديهيات مثل: أن جميع الناس يفكرون بطريقة واحدة فى كل أنحاء العالم أو ان العقل قسمة مشتركة متساوية المحتوى والمنهج بين الجميع فهو يبحث في الأصول الاجتماعية للعقل: كيف يفكر الناس بل وكيف ولماذا يختلفون في ادراكهم بل في رؤيتهم البصرية؟ ولماذا اختلفت طريقة التفكير والنظرة إلى العالم بسبب اختلاف وتباين الهياكل الاجتماعية والايكولوجيات والفلسفات ونظم التعليم منذ آلاف السنين، وحتى اليوم مع شواهد من الإغريق والصين.  
يتناول الكتاب في بابه الأول قضايا عدة، مثيرة وشائقة بأسلوب علمي مبسط وبراهين معملية واضحة هي:  
- لماذا تفوق الصينيون القدامى في الجبر والحساب دون الهندسة التي تفوق فيها الاغريق؟  
- لماذا من العسير على أبناء الشرق الأقصى فصل الموضوع عن السياق المحيط به؟  
- لماذا يتعلم الأطفال في الغرب الأسماء أسرع من الافعال بينما اطفال شرق آسيا يتعلمون الأفعال بأسرع من الأسماء؟  
وكتاب جغرافية الفكر فريد في موضوعه ونتائجه وهو كما وصفه البعض صرخة انتباه أو دعوة استيقاظ للبشرية كي تصحو من غفلة فكرية امتدت قرونا لتفهم حقيقة جديدة عن الفكر البشري. والتساؤلات، التي يطرحها الكاتب تشكل محوراً مهماً في دراسته. والتي اعتمد فيها براهين تاريخية وفلسفية، كما اعتمد أيضاً على بحوث علمية حديثة من بينها الإثنوجرافيا والدراسات المسحية الاستقصائية والبحوث المعملية، ففي الباب الأول يعرض أرسطو وكونفوشيوس كمثالين لمنظومتي فكر مختلفين. وهذان الفيلسوفان من غير شك، عملا على ترسيخ عادات الفكر التي كانت من قبل إحدى سمات مجتمعاتهما.  
أما الباب الثاني والثالث فيهدفان الى بيان ان الاختلافات في الممارسات الاجتماعية التي نشهدها في المجتمعات الحديثة سوف تميل إلى الابقاء على، بل وإلى خلق، تلك الانماط المختلفة حتى إن لم تكن موجودة في الأزمنة القديمة.  
ونجد لب الكتاب فى أبوابه الأخرى من الرابع حتى السابع، حيث تعرض هذه الأبواب الدليل على ان المعتقدات الاساسية عن طبيعة العالم وكذا سبل ادراكها والتفكير العقلي بشأنها أمور تختلف اختلافاً جذرياً بين الشعوب الحديثة ويبني الدليل في قطاع عريض منه على بحث معملي اداره الكاتب مع زملائه وتلامذته مستعملين مجموعة متباينة من الاختبارات لدراسة كيف يدرك الناس وكيف يتذكرون ويفكرون.  
اما الباب الثامن فيحدد في وضوح بعض الدلالات التي تعني علم النفس والفلسفة والمجتمع بشأن الفوارق العميقة بين منظومات الفكر.  
وبشكل عام يخلص الكتاب إلى نتائج تشكل في مجموعها قواعد أساسية جديدة لرؤية نقدية بناءة لثقافة الغرب وللثقافات جميعاً في الشرق والغرب على حد سواء وصولاً إلى تفاهم مشترك وإلى فهم جديد.  
ويكشف الكتاب تمايز أنماط التفكير وتباين قواعده وقوانينه بفعل ثقافات هي حصاد تفاعل ايكولوجي بين الانسان/ المجتمع والبيئة.  
ويحاول البحث تجريبياً الاجابة عن شواهد عدة ذات دلالة مثل السبب في تميز الصينين القدامى في الجبر والحساب دون الهندسة التي كانت قلعة الاغريق. وامتد هذا التميز مع الأجيال حتى ان الطلاب الآسيويين المحدثين يثبتون تميزهم على طلاب الغرب في الرياضيات والعلوم ولكنهم دون الغربيين في المعارف ذات الطبيعة الثورية بمعنى أنهم أميل إلى المحافظة من الغربيين.  
كما أوضحت تجاربه ان الغربيين أقدر نسبياً من الآسيويين الشرقيين على ادراك الجزء مستقلا عن الكل وفصل الموضوع عن الإطار المحيط به. وهذا على عكس الآسيوي الشرقي الذي لا يرى الموضوع ولا يفهمه إلا في سياقه.  
ومن طرائف ابحاث المؤلف التجريبية ان الاطفال في الغرب يتعلمون الاسماء أسرع من الافعال على عكس اطفال شرق آسيا، ويسأل عن دلالة ذلك ثقافياً وبيئياً.  
وينزع الغربيون إلى تطبيق المنطق الصوري عند الاستدلال في شأن حياتهم اليومية وقد يوقعهم هذا في أخطاء بينما ينزع ابناء شرق آسيا إلى النظر فى القضايا وفهمها فى إطار تناقضاتها ما يعني اجتماع النقيضين وصولاً للفهم وساعد ذلك على الوصول إلى الحقائق.  
ويشير ذلك إلى أن قواعد وقوانين الفكر هي عادات وليست قوانين كلية فطرية، بل انها منظومات أو انساق ترسخت قروناً بفضل هذا التفاعل وتباينت شرقاً وغرباً بسبب تباين هذا التفاعل زماناً ومكاناً ومحتوى ونهجاً.  
يعد أهم ما جاء به الكتاب - من وجهة نظر المؤلف - هو دلالاته بشأن الكيفية التي يمكن بها للشرق والغرب ان يمضيا معاً في علاقات أفضل  تأسيساً على فهم متبادل للفوارق الذهنية.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب   3    المسلمون في الاتحاد الأوروبي  "المسلمون في الاتحاد الأوروبي: التمييز والخوف من الإسلام" تقرير عن وضع المسلمين في الاتحاد الأوروبي أصدره (المركز الأوروبي لمراقبة العنصرية وكراهية الأجانب) الذي تأسس في عام 1998 بقرار من مجلس الاتحاد الأوروبي الوزاري، وستتوسع صلاحياته في عام 2007، ليصبح (وكالة الاتحاد الأوروبي للحقوق الأساسية). بعد مقدمة وملخص إداري وملخص تاريخي، يضم التقرير ثلاثة أقسام هي "البيئة الاجتماعية" و"تجليات الخوف من الإسلام" و"تشجيع الدمج - مقاومة الخوف من الإسلام"، وينتهي باستنتاجات وآراء بخصوص إطار عام لخطوات ضد العنصرية، والخوف من الأجانب، ومعاداة السامية، والخوف من الإسلام وغيرها من أنواع التعصب.  وبالإضافة إلى ذلك يوجد ملحق عن "الشبكة الأوروبية للعنصرية والخوف من الأجانب" المشكلة من 25 بؤرة وطنية منوط بها مهمة تزويد المركز بالمعلومات ذات العلاقة. وقد توصل المركز في تقصيه إلى مجموعة من الحقائق بخصوص وضع المسلمين في الاتحاد الأوروبي، تؤثر سلبا في وضعهم أهمها: - غياب إحصاء كاف للمسلمين، مما يجعل أي معلومات لدى السلطات الوطنية عنهم تخمينات لا غير. ويقدر المركز عدد المسلمين في دول الاتحاد الـ25 بحوالي 13 مليون نسمة أي 3.5% من مجموع سكانه. - المسلمون عادة ما يكونون ضحايا النمطية السلبية التي يقويها اختيار الإعلام نشر أخبار سلبية عنهم، وهم أيضا عرضة لأشكال الأحكام المسبقة والكراهية المختلفة، بدءا من التهديدات اللفظية وانتهاء بالاعتداءات الجسدية. - المسلمون والشبيبة منهم على نحو خاص، يلقون فرصا جد محدودة للتطور الاجتماعي، مما يؤدي إلى الإقصاء والتمييز وفقدان الأمل والانسلاخ. - الإحصاءات المتوافرة، وهي ليست دقيقة، توضح أن المسلمين ممثلون على نحو سلبي في مناطق السكن الفقيرة، بينما يقع تحصيلهم المدرسي دون المعدل، ومقدار البطالة بينهم أعلى من المعدل. والمسلمون عادة ما يستخدمون في الوظائف التي تتطلب قدرات دنيا، وهم مجموعة، ممثلون على نحو سلبي في القطاعات ذات الدخل المتدني. أما الوضع القانوني للمسلمين في دول الاتحاد الأوروبي فمتباين، ويعتمد على العلاقة القانونية بين الدولة والدين. ولاحظ التقرير غياب أي أبحاث وطنية عن الخوف من الإسلام "الإسلام فوبيا" والتمييز، مما دفعه إلى إجراء تقص خاص به، فتبين أن المسلمين أكثر عرضة للتمييز بسبب دينهم في دول محددة مثل إسبانيا وإيطاليا وهولندا والبرتغال، كما رآهم يعانون في دول أخرى مثل النمسا وبلجيكا وألمانيا واليونان وفرنسا وإيرلندا الأمر ذاته ولكن ليس بسبب الدين وحده.  صورة المسلمين  استكمالا للصورة أعلاه، فإن استطلاع الرأي الذي أجري في عام 2004 أظهر أن أكثر من 50% من سكان أوروبا الغربية ينظرون إلى المسلمين المقيمين بين ظهرانيهم بعين الريبة والشك. أما إحصاء عام 2005 فقد أظهر أن معظم المتجاوبين مع الاستطلاع، عدا فرنسا وبريطانية، عبروا عن قناعتهم بأن المسلمين أنفسهم يودون التميز عن بقية المجتمع، ويمتلكون شعورا متزايدا بالهوية الإسلامية. أما استطلاع عام 2006 الذي أجراه المركز في كل من ألمانيا وبريطانيا وإسبانيا فقد وصف النتائج التي توصل إليها بأنها مختلطة أكثر مما هي سلبية.  المرأة المسلمة والحجاب يرى التقرير أن وضع المرأة المسلمة الاجتماعي متباين، ويعتمد على الانتماء الاجتماعي ومستوى التعليم، وأنها أضحت مركز النقاشات العامة في الدين والتقاليد والحداثة والعلمانية والتحرر إذ يجري إبرازها على نحو أحادي ضحية للاضطهاد الذي يُربط بالإسلام. لكن التقرير يرى أن النساء المسلمات يرتدين الحجاب أو غطاء الرأس لأسباب مختلفة مثل الالتزام بأحكام الشريعة، أو تأكيد الهوية الإسلامية أو الحشمة، مع تأكيد أن كثيرات منهن يرغمن على ارتدائه بسبب الضغوط العائلية أو جماعات ضغط. كما لاحظ أن المرأة المسلمة في دول أوروبية منها بلجيكا وفرنسا وألمانيا والنمسا وبريطانية يمارس ضدها الاضطهاد عبر الزواج بالإكراه و"جرائم الشرف". مع ذلك يعترف المركز بأنه ليس كل النساء المسلمات في دول الاتحاد ينظرن إلى حياتهن من هذا المنظور الأوروبي. ويذكر التقرير أيضا قضيتي قتل المخرج السينمائي الهولندي، والرسوم المسيئة للنبي محمد صلى الله عليه وسلم، وما أثارتاه من ردود فعل وردود فعل مضادة خوفا على مسيرة اندماج مسلمي دول الاتحاد الأوروبي في مجتمعاتهم. وفي الوقت الذي دافع فيه المركز عن مبدأ حرية التعبير فإنه شدد على أنها يجب أن لا تؤدي إلى منع الحماية عن البشر من الخطاب العنصري لأنها ليست حقا مطلقا.  التوظيف
لاحظ التقرير وجود كمية كبيرة من البراهين غير الرسمية على أن سبب التمييز هنا الانتماء إلى الديانة الإسلامية، في الوقت الذي تعاني فيه المرأة المسلمة تمييزا مضاعفا بسبب دينها وكونها أنثى. وباستشارة تقارير (منظمة التعاون الاقتصادي والتنمية) وبرنامجها (بيزا) لتقويم الأداء المدرسي لاحظ التقرير أن أميَّة التلاميذ من أبناء المهاجرين المولودين في الخارج أعلى من رديفتها لدى التلاميذ الذين ولدوا في دول الاتحاد، وأن مقدار الفرق في الأداء بين التلاميذ المهاجرين وأبناء البلاد مرتفع. ولاحظ التقرير أن المهاجرين، بمن فيهم القادمون من دول إسلامية، يعانون مستويات أعلى من المتوسط في مجال التشرد وسوء الأحوال السكنية والعيش في أحياء سكنية فقيرة ومن ثم درجة أعلى من القابلية للاضطهاد وانعدام الأمان. يضاف إلى ذلك وجود مشكلات ذات مغزى في وضعهم السكني بما في ذلك غياب توفر المتطلبات الحياتية الأساسية من ماء صالح للشرب ودورات مياه صحية مع الاكتظاظ والاستغلال في مجالي استئجار المساكن وابتياعها.  تجليات الخوف من الإسلام لاحظ التقرير غياب تعريف جامع للخوف من الإسلام، مما يعني غياب تشريعات قانونية لمحاربته، كما سجل أنه منذ أحداث 11/09/2001 أضحت مجموعات محددة من البشر، ومنهم العرب والمسلمون، أكثر عرضة للعنصرية والتمييز في مجالات حياتية كثيرة بما في ذلك التعليم والتوظيف والإسكان والحصول على الخدمات والتمتع بالمواد الاستهلاكية والأمكنة العامة وحرية التحرك. ولاحظ المركز أن تقرير (المفوضية الأوروبية ضد العنصرية والتعصب) يعترف بأن الجاليات الإسلامية عرضة للتحامل الذي يتجلى بأشكال مختلفة ابتداء من النظرة السلبية وحتى التصرفات التمييزية والمضايقة والعنف. وشدد التقرير على ضرورة تمييز مواقف ضد المسلمين نابعة من تصورات نمطية، والنقد الذي يرى أن مسلمات إسلامية تهدد حقوقا مدنية رئيسية قد تصطدم ببعض التصورات عن الواجبات الدينية للأفراد أو الجماعات. تجليات "الخوف من الإسلام": * الإسلام وحدة متراصة جامدة وغير قابلة للتغيير.
* الإسلام (منفصل) و(آخر) ولا يشارك في قيم حضارات أخرى، ولا يتأثر بها ولا يؤثر فيها.
* الإسلام أدنى من الغرب، بربري وغير منطقي وبدائي وقائم على التمييز على أساس الجنس.
* الإسلام عنيف وعدواني وتهديدي وداعم للإرهاب ومتورط في صراع الحضارات.
* الإسلام فكر سياسي يستخدم لتحصيل ميزات سياسية أو عسكرية.
* رفض انتقاد الإسلام "للغرب" من دون أي مناقشة. * العداوة للإسلام تسوغ الممارسات العنصرية تجاه المسلمين واستثناءهم من المجتمع العام.
* معاداة الإسلام ظاهرة طبيعية، وأمر عادي. بعدها ينتقل التقرير إلى تفاصيل الإحصاءات عن حالات الاعتداءات على المسلمين في كل دولة من دول الاتحاد الأوروبي على حدى، وكيفية جمع المعلومات ومصادرها. وفي القسم الثالث والأخير يتعامل التقرير مع وسائل مكافحة الخوف من الإسلام والتمييز ضد مسلمي دول الاتحاد الأوروبي مقترحا مجموعة من الخطوات، منها تطبيق التشريعات والتوجيهات بخصوص مكافحة العنصرية والتمييز، وتوثيق حوادث (التمييز ضد المسلمين)، وتنفيذ مشاريع تسهل الدمج الاجتماعي، ودعم عمليات التوظيف والتعليم والتدريب، وإشراك القواعد السياسية في محاربة العنصرية والتمييز، إضافة إلى دعوة الإعلام المحلي للاعتناء بهذا الجانب. كما عدد التقرير مجموعة من التوصيات التي يرى أنها ستسهم في محاربة تلك الظاهرة، ومنها مبادرات السلطات المحلية والمبادرات التعليمية. وقد ألحق هذا التقرير بإصدار تقرير ثان حوى آراء المشاركين ومشاعرهم وتخوفاتهم وآمالهم.  تقويم ختامي
يعكس صدور هذا التقرير تقليد الحديث الصريح في الدول الغربية عن المشكلات التي تواجه المجتمعات هناك، ولكننا وفق التجربة الكبيرة التي جمعناها إبان عيشنا في أوروبا مدة تقارب ربع القرن تمتعنا فيها كثيرا بالترحيب والتسامح والتضامن، لا نظن أنه سيؤدي إلى أي تغييرات أساسية ما دامت المجتمعات نفسها، ومن ثم قياداتها المنتخبة، لا تشعر بحاجة ماسة إلى إعادة النظر في مواقفها، وفق روح التوصيات. ونظرا للطبيعة الاستشارية للمركز، فإننا على قناعة بأن الأمر سينتهي بالتقرير في الأدراج ولن يقرأه إلا جماعات صغيرة من الناشطين في مجال المجتمع المدني أو تهتم به، مع عدم إهمالنا وجود نيات صادقة لدى دوائر كثيرة. في ظننا أن التقرير أهمل نقطتين أساسيتين تشكلان منطلق التمييز والعنصرية والخوف من الإسلام، هما مناهج التعليم المدرسي والموقف المحرض عند كثير من السياسيين، ولو على نحو مموه، ضد العرب والمسلمين تحديدا. كما نظن أن التقرير لم يكشف على نحو منسجم بدائية الإعلام "الشعبي" المكتوب والمرئي والمسموع، ومواقفه التحريضية، علما بأن الدول الأوروبية لم تجبر على استقبال المهاجرين، وإنما لهثت وراءهم بسبب حاجتها إلى الأيدي العاملة في (المهن المحتقرة)، إضافة إلى حاجتها الماسة إلى تجديد شباب مجتمعاتها. لكننا نظن أن الجاليات العربية والمسلمة في دول الاتحاد الأوروبي بحاجة إلى إعادة النظر في جوانب عديدة من أساليب تعاملها مع المجتمعات التي تعيش فيها، والعمل على تفادي السلبيات الناشئة من تلاقي الحضارات، لما فيه مصلحة الطرفين. كما تقع على الحكومات العربية والإسلامية والمنظمات ذات العلاقة مسؤولية أساسية في التصدي لتلك الممارسات، لكن: لا حياة لمن تنادي.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب   4   أمريكا والعالم في عصر الإرهاب   تأليف: دانيال بنجامين، الناشر: مركز الدراسات الاستراتيجية الدولية   America and the World in the Age of Terror, by: Daniel Benjamin  معلومات: عدد الصفحات: 216 صفحة، تاريخ النشر: إبريل 2005، السعر: 22.95 دولاراً، الترقيم الدولي: 0892064528  الكـتاب: أحدثت هجمات 11 من سبتمبر تعاطفًا دوليًا كبيرًا مع الولايات المتحدة. ولكن مع توسع أهداف إدارة الرئيس بوش في الحرب على الإرهاب لتشمل تغيير النظام في العراق أصبح الأمر أكثر تعقيدًا. وشعرت العديد من الدول أنها محاصرة بين تأييدها للحرب على الإرهاب وبين مصلحتها في عدم تزايد القوة والنفوذ الأمريكيين. هذا الكتاب خلاصة دراسةٍ أجراها مركز الدراسات الاستراتيجية الدولية على مدى عام كامل حول الأنماط البارزة من التنافس والتعاون بين مجموعة مختارة من الدول وبين الولايات المتحدة. واختار المركز سبع دولٍ للدراسة هي: الصين وجورجيا وألمانيا وإندونيسيا وباكستان وروسيا والسعودية. وتشير الدراسة إلى بعض الاعتبارات التي يجب التعامل معها مع استمرار الحرب على الإرهاب.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب    5    صليب على نجمة داوود: العالم المسيحي في سياسة إسرائيل الخارجية 1948-1967   *تأليف*: يوري بيالر، الناشر: جامعة إنديانا A Cross on the Star of David: The Christian World in Israel’s Foreign Policy, 1948-1967, by: Uri Bialer  *معلومات*: عدد الصفحات: 256 صفحة، تاريخ النشر: نوفمبر 2005، السعر: 39.95 دولاراً، الترقيم الدولي: 0253346479  *الكـتاب*: عند اغتصاب فلسطين، كانت من المشاكل التي واجهت ذلك الكيان؛ موقف العالَم المسيحي تجاهه. ردة فعل العالم المسيحي تنوعت من الرفض وعدم الاعتراف من قِبَل الكاثوليكية إلى الدعم الإنجليكاني مرورًا بالتضارب والتناقض البروتستانتي. يُعتبر الكتاب أول تحليلٍ لعملية اتخاذ القرار في دولة العدو حول الموضوع، وهو تحليل بناه المؤلف على وثائق أُفرِج عنها حديثًا. يركز بيالر على تأثير أنماط التفكير التاريخية للعلاقة بين المسيحية واليهودية على صانعي القرار الإسرائيليين. وهو يخلُص إلى أن صانعي القرار لم يكونوا بريئين من التحيز والتصور النمطي اللذين أثرا في سلوك العالم المسيحي لدولتهم.

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب    6     أزمة الإسلام  *تأليف*: برنارد لويس Bernard. Lews     قضى أكثر من نصف قرن يكتب ويحاضر في (الإسلام). طبعاً من حق (برنارد لويس) أن يعمل على توظيف جهده ورؤيته لخدمة قضية يؤمن بها. ومن البلاهة أن ننتظر منه أن يتعب ويجهد ليخدم الإسلام أو أهله، أو على الأقل ليخدم الحقيقة الموضوعية المجردة في نزوع مثالي قلما تجسد في بشر...

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب  7  *الإسلام الأكثر إسلامية*  *بقلم : جينيفي عبدو  
الواشنطن بوست - 17/3/2007  
ترجمة : قسم الترجمة / مركز الشرق العربي  
قامت مجموعة من المسلمين من أمريكا الشمالية تطلق على نفسها "المسلمون العلمانيون" بالتجمع في سان بيتروسبيرغ مؤخراً من أجل الإعلان عن ولادة حركة عالمية جديدة تعمل على تصحيح الأخطاء المفترضة في الإسلام و تقوم بعملية إصلاح شامل  داخل الإسلام.  
و لكن القادة المسلمين من مجلس العلاقات الأمريكية الإسلامية (كير)  و مقرها واشنطن –حيث يتهم "المسلمون العلمانيون" قادة هذا المجلس بالتطرف- قد انتقدوا و رفضوا أي محاولة جديدة لفرض تاريخ وفلسفة الغرب على العالم الإسلامي.  
ان هذه الحركة الجديدة لا تمثل الا أقلية من المسلمين. و ان وجهة النظر الإسلامية التي تتبناها (كير) هي الوجهة الأكثر شيوعاً بين المسلمين, ليس فقط في الولايات المتحدة و إنما في جميع أنحاء العالم. و لكن الإعلام و الحكومات و المحافظين الجدد في الغرب يعطون انتباها و اهتماماً أكبر للأقلية العلمانية.  
و الاجتماع الذي حصل في سان بيترسبورغ يمثل دليلاً على ذلك, لأن هذا الاجتماع قد تم بثه على قناة سي ان ان مباشرة عبر برنامج "جلين بيكس" المحافظ. والحقيقة أن بعض المشاركين والمنظمين معروفون و مشهورون و الفضل في ذلك يعود الى تسليط الضوء عليهم من قبل وسائل الإعلام الغربية, فمثلاً "إرشاد مانجي" مؤلف كتاب "المشكلة مع الإسلام" و "ايان هيرسي" البرلماني الهولندي السابق و مؤلف كتاب " الملحد" كانوا من ضمن الموجودين. إحدى المشاركات و هي "وفاء سلطان" قالت خلال عرض البرنامج على الشاشة أنها " لا ترى أي فرق حقيقي بين الإسلام المتطرف و الإسلام الحقيقي".  
ان أفكار وجدول أعمال "العلمانيون المسلمون" قد تم الترويج له لأن هذه الأفكار التي يحملها تعكس في الحقيقة وجهة النظر الغربية حول مستقبل الإسلام.  منذ هجمات 11 سبتمبر و كل شخص من المسئولين الكبار في إدارة بوش الى الكاتب "سلمان رشدي" قاموا بوصف علاجات متعددة للإسلام مثل:  إصلاح المعتقدات بحيث تصطبغ بالصبغة الغربية و خصخصة الدين والعمل على نشر و ازدهار الأسلوب الغربي للديمقراطية في العالم الإسلامي  و أن الحكام العلمانيين و ليس المتدينين هم مسلمون أيضاً.  ولكن المشكلة في هذه النظرة أنها لا تتطابق مع الواقع.  وأنها تفترض انه إذا ما تم تغذية المسلمين بحمية من التأثير الغربي فإنهم سيتقبلون الحداثة و العلمانية وكل شئ يقدمه الغرب لهم.  
و يجب أن نأخذ الحقيقة التالية بعين الاعتبار: ان الإسلاميين الأصوليين قد انتشروا عبر العالم في ال30سنة الأخيرة من الشرق الأوسط الى أجزاء من أفريقيا. ففي مصر على سبيل المثال فانه من الصعب عليك و أنت تمشي في الشوارع أن ترى امرأة لا ترتدي الحجاب الإسلامي. و الحركات و المجموعات الاسلامية في صعود و تقدم من حزب الله في لبنان الى حماس في غزة والضفة الغربية الى الإخوان المسلمين في مصر. وحتى في الولايات المتحدة فان المسلمين الأمريكيين و خصوصاً الشباب منهم يُقدمون على الالتزام بتعاليم الإسلام بأسلوب لم يكن حتى آباؤهم القادمون الى امريكا يقومون به.     
لقد سافرتُ الى فلوريدا للمشاركة في المؤتمر السنوي الذي تعقده (كير) في الولاية. و في طريقي الى المؤتمر, تحدثت مع الإمام "سراج وهاج" و هو رجل مثقف لديه جاذبية خاصة من مسجد التقوى في بروكلين ولديه الآلاف من الأتباع في أمريكا و عبر العالم. و لقد لخصت كلماته الروح الموجودة لدى عموم المسلمين في أمريكا وفي العالم أجمع:" ان ما نحتاجه حقاً هو العمل على أخذ ما نحتاجه من التوجهات الغربية الصحيحة و رفض ما لا يناسبنا كمسلمين, ان هذه هي الموجة التي ستسود في المستقبل".  
و حقيقة فان المؤشرات الموجودة على أرض الواقع تدعم ما قاله الإمام "سراج وهاج". فالمسلمون الذين يعيشون في الغرب و في العالم الإسلامي يبحثون عن هذه الأرضية المتوسطة. وإحدى سمات اندماج المسلمين في بعض أوجه العولمة على سبيل المثال هو أن عدد النساء المسلمات اللواتي يتلقين تعليماً عالياً قد ارتفع هذه الأيام عن السابق. ففي إيران نجد أن عدد النساء في الجامعات يفوق عدد الرجال, وهو أمر يحصل لأول مرة في التاريخ الإيراني. و لكن في الوقت الذي تزداد فيه هذه الظاهرة فان هناك ظاهرة أخرى مرافقة لها وهو أن أغلب هؤلاء النساء قد أصبحن يتسمن بالتدين و قد أخذن مواقع متقدمة لهم في ما يعرف بالحركة النسائية الاسلامية, وهذه الظاهرة تمتد من مصر الى تركيا و المغرب.  
و نجد أن هؤلاء النساء اللواتي عادة ما يلبسن حجاب الرأس للتعبير عن تمسكهن بالدين, قد وجدن الأرضية الرمادية ما بين الحداثة و الأصالة. و هن يكافحن من أجل الحصول على المزيد من الحقوق للمشاركة في الحياة السياسية و مساواة أكبر في قوانين "الأحوال المدنية", و يعملن على إنصافهن في مواضيع رعاية الأطفال و الحق في الطلاق. و لكن الإسلام يعتبر البوصلة الرئيسة التي تسير عليها أولئك النساء في المطالبة بهذه الحقوق.   
و بالمثل, يبدو أن المستقبل السياسي للعالم العربي سيضم على الأغلب أحزاب إسلامية  أقل تسامحاً خارجياً مما كانت عليه الأمور مع السياسة الخارجية للولايات المتحدة , وملتزمة داخلياً بتطبيق الشريعة الاسلامية بدرجات متفاوتة.  
و في أوروبا و امريكا, حيث المسلمون في أقصى درجات التعرض للثقافة الغربية, وبالرغم من ذلك فإنهم يلتزمون بشكل متزايد بالقيم الاسلامية. ففي بريطانيا فان أعداداً متزايدة من المسلمين تدعم و تؤيد أنشاء نظام محاكم قائم على المبادئ الاسلامية.  
ان كل ذلك يعني أن الآمال الغربية بالتكامل من قبل المسلمين في الغرب أمر غير قابل للتحقيق و أن مستقبل العالم الإسلامي سيكون إسلاميا أكثر منه غربياً .  
وعوضاً عن التباهي و رفع الأصوات مع الأقلية العلمانية وإعارتها الانتباه من قبل وسائل الإعلام في مؤتمراتهم و برامج عملهم و مفكراتهم, فان الولايات المتحدة ستكون حكيمة أكثر إذا أولت اهتماماً أكبر بالأغلبية المسلمة الأقل ثرثرة.*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 8*الإسلام والمسلمون والعمل الإسلامي في أوربا 
(الواقع - المعوقات - الآمال)  *   *بقلم : د. أحمد الراوي
الموقع : http://www.islamonline.net/Arabic/Da...RTICLE05.SHTML  
ليست هذه الورقة نتيجة بحث أكاديمي، وإنما نتاج معايشة يومية للعمل الإسلامي على الساحة الأوربية خلال ربع قرن من الزمان، وإن كان الإنسان لا يستغني عن الكتب والدراسات والبحوث يستقي منها ويتعرف من خلالها على الكثير. 
ولا أزعم أني أحيط في هذه الورقة بكل جوانب العمل الإسلامي، فهذا العمل أصبح من الاتساع والانتشار ما يحتاج معه إلى كتب ومقالات وبحوث ودراسات، أرجو أن يوفق الاتحاد في القريب إلى إصدار بعضها بعنوان اسمه "الإسلام والمسلمون في أوربا"، تأخذ كل قطر أوربي منفردا وبشيء من التفصيل. 
ولا شك أن هذه الورقة ستكون متأثرة بموقعي في رئاسة اتحاد المنظمات الإسلامية في أوربا ونشاطي فيه، ولا ريب أنها ستتأثر بتوجهاته وسياساته وعمل مؤسساته على الساحة الأوربية. 
وعلى كل حال فسأبذل جهدي أن أتناول بعض جوانب العمل من دون الدخول في تفاصيل لا تسعها هذه الورقة، وذلك من خلال المحاور التالية: 
نبذة تاريخية عن هجرة المسلمين إلى أوربا 
إحصاءات عن أعداد المسلمين والعرب في أوربا 
شرائح الجالية المسلمة في أوربا الغربية 
المؤسسات الإسلامية على الساحة الأوربية 
الرؤى والمنطلقات والأهداف والسياسات للمؤسسات الإسلامية في أوربا 
أهم المشاكل والمعوقات التي تواجه المسلمين والمؤسسات الإسلامية 
الآمال وتوجهات المستقبل*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 9    *الباحث والدبلوماسي السويدي انغمار كارلسون يتصدى لأطروحة "صراع الحضارات"*  *ليس للتطرف أو الارهاب دين او ثقافة*  *مصالح الدول اقوى من الانتماءات الدينية والثقافية*     *إثر انهيار المعسكر الاشتراكي وحل حلف وارسو وزوال ما كان يوصف بـ " الخطر" الشيوعي، التفت المنظرون الغربيون، المؤثرون في سياسة بلدانهم، الى الاسلام ليصوروه بديلا لايقل تأثيرا وخطورة من الشيوعية على الغرب. وبهذا الاستنتاج خرج الاكاديمي الاميريكي صاموئيل هنتيغتون بنظريته حول صراع الحضارات التي يخيل له من خلالها ان ثمة حربا تستعر ويشمل مداها مستويين: الاول كوني عام، تتصارع فيه الحضارات على خلفية دينية بهدف الهيمنة العسكرية والسياسية، والآخر اقليمي، مناطقي، بل وحتى وطني، اي داخل نطاق البلد الواحد. وتتصارع في هذا الاطار ثقافات وخلفيات اثنية ودينية مختلفة، وستشهد هذه الثقافات والاديان تصدع في بنيتها الداخلية، ليعاد صياغتها وفق مفهوم جديد. هذا باختصار جوهر مفهوم الصراع الكوني الجديد، الذي اجتهد في ابرازه الفكر الغربي الحديث، على يد صاموئيل هنتيغتون.*   *وقد مرت احدى عشرة سنة على هذا الاعلان الذي اطلق فيه البروفيسور في جامعة هارفارد الامريكية نظريته التي عنونها بـ «صراع الحضارات» (The Clash of Civilisation) ، عنما نشر ملخصا لها في صحيفة شؤون أجنبية "Foreign Affairs" ، في العام 1993، ومن ثم، وبعد ثلاث سنوات، ضمنها في كتاب طور فيه فرضياته هذه ليجعل عنوانه صراع الحضارات واعادة صياغة انظمة العالم. ومن هذا العنوان يجد القارئ ان صاحبه ليس فقط يطرح فرضياته حول واقع العلاقات بين المجتمعات والدول ومستواها، و التسليم بأن الصراعات والنزاعات تجري على اساس خلفيات ثقافية ودينية، بل يتعدى ذلك الى وضع تصوارت حول اعادة تغيير انظمة العالم وفق مقاييس غربية، وهي الفكرة التي وجدت صداها لاحقا، وبشكل مكثف، في السياسة التي تبنتها ادارة الرئيس الاميريكي جورج دبليو بوش. ومنذ الاعلان عن نطرية صراع الحضارات ومازال عدد من الباحثين، في الغرب والشرق، ومن تيارات ومدراس مختلفة يتناولونها بالدراسة والتحليل، حيث تتقاطع وتلتقي وتفترق الآراء حول مايطرحه فيها. ثم اخذ الجدال حول هذه الفرضيات بعداً أوسع بعد احداث الحادي عشر من سبتمبر-ايلول- العام 2001 الارهابية، التي اصابت الولايات المتحدة في العمق، ما جعل بعض الباحثين الغربيين ينظر بمصداقية الى ماطرحه هنتيغتون. لكن هناك من الباحثين الذين تصدوا الى نظرية صاموئيل هنتيغتون، حتى بعد تلك الاحداث المأساوية، فخلال شهر يونيو، حزيران من العام الماضي 2004 صدر كتاب جديد للباحث والدبلوماسي السويدي المعروف انغمار كارلسون، بعنوان ايمان وارهاب ومسامحة ليتصدى فيه للافكار التي جاء بها هنتيغتون ومفندا، ماجاء في اطروحة صراع الحضارات.*   *ومعروف عن كارلسون الذي شغل مناصب دبلوماسية مهمة آخرها، حالياً، منصب القنصل العام في سفارة السويد في اسطنبول، خبرته في مجال البحث في تاريخ الديانات، ومعرفته الجيدة بالعالم الاسلامي التي برزت من خلال كتاباته عن العلاقة التي تربط بلاده السويد والعالم الاسلامي، هذه العلاقة التي تعود الى ازمنة موغلة بالقدم ومن خلال عدد من المؤلفات المهمة ومن بينها كتابه "الاسلام واوروبا، حوار ام مواجهة" الذي عالج فيه الافكار الجاهزة التي يحملها المواطن الغربي ازاء الاسلام الذي اخذ يتزايد حضوره في اوروبا ليشكل الدين الثاني فيها، من زاوية عدد المنتمين الى هذا الدين من المهاجرين الآتين من بقاع العالم المختلفة ومن بعض سكان اوروبا الاصليين الذين اعتنقوا الاسلام.*   *وفي كتابه الجديد " ايمان وارهاب ومسامحة" يحلل انغمار كارلسون فرضيات صاموئيل هنتينغتون، حول صراع الحضارات ويدحضها، بالتأكيد على ان هذا الصراع لا علاقة له بالثقافات او الاديان او الحضارات، بل انه مؤسس على التناقضات القائمة بين الرؤى النهضوية الحديثة من جهة، والافكارالسلفية الجامدة من جهة اخرى. تلك الافكار التي توقف فيها الزمن رغم التطورات التي يشهدها العالم والكون برمته على اصعدة مختلفة. انه يقر بوجود صراع، ولكن من نوع آخر. صراع مابين التجديد، الذي يتماشى وظروف ومستلزمات وقراءات العصر، والارتداد الى النصوص الثابتة التي لم تبرح مكانها منذ عصور سالفة، صراع بين التطرف والعقلانية، بين السلفية والتجديد، كما هو صراع بين من يملكون الحكم والمصير والمستقبل وبين الذين لايملكون ارادة التغيير فيه.*  * وهذا الصراع، كمايشير الباحث السويدي، لايتحدد في دين اوثقافة اوتنظيم، بل هو صراع ناشئ في كل واحدة من هذه التصنيفات سواء المتسمة بالطابع الديني او العلماني اوغيرهما، كما انه لايخص بلد دون آخر. ويشير الباحث السويدي، على سبيل المثال الى «ان المجموعات المتطرفة في الولايات المتحدة، هي اكثر تهديدا من الجماعات الاسلامية المتطرفة».*   *يصدر الباحث كتابه بالآية الكريمة: «إنا خلقناكم من ذكر وانثى وجعلناكم شعوبا وقبائل لتعارفوا..»(سورة الحجرات: 31) ثم يتسلسل في الافترضات التي انطلقت في الغرب حول نهاية التاريخ، مبتدئا بها من المعركة الحاسمة بين فرنسا وبروسيا العام 1806، التي صورها البعض على انها تشكل نهاية التاريخ. ثم يأتي انتصار الثورة الفرنسية على الملكية البروسية ليشكل بداية للحرية ولمسيرة الانتصار للعالم اجمع. بعدها يمر الكاتب على مقولة الدبلوماسي والاكاديمي الاميريكي (الياباني الاصل) فرنسيس فوكوياما حول نهاية التاريخ، اذ كان ينظر في الغرب الى ان انهيار المعسكر الشيوعي سوف يسحب معه قطار الليبرالية الديمقرطية الغربية الى النصر، ليمر به على عموم محطات العاالم، هذا العالم الذي سيكون، في نظر المفكرين الغربيين، متجانسا وذا صفة اقتصادية وسياسية ليبرالية. لكن هذ لم يحصل، بل حصل شئ آخر، كما يشير كارلسون، ثم يستعرض فرضية صاموئيل هنتيغتون عن بدعة صراع الحضارات والتي سار فيها في الاتجاه نفسه الذي سلكه من سبقوه، مع شيء من التراكبية في احداثيات العملية السياسية على الصعيد الكوني، او العولمي، التي تسير برمتها في مسار جديد يدخلها في غضون مرحلة حديثة.*   *يتناول الباحث والدبلوماسي السويدي انغمار كارلسون الصراعات في الغرب، التي كانت في اساسها صراعات بين الامراء والقياصرة، بين الملكيات المطلقة والدستورية، التي حاول الجالسون على عروشها تعزيز تأثيرها وتوسيع اراضيها، لكنه في تلك الفترات، وفي ظل ما كان يجري، انشأت ايضا الدول الوطنية. ومع الثورة الفرنسية بدأ التاريخ يدخل مرحلة جديدة ومعها بدأت الصراعات تأخذ طابعا محليا، حسب الباحث، فانتقلت النزاعات من طابعها السائد في تلك الفترة والمتمثل في الحروب الطاحنة مابين الملوك والامراء، الى نزاعات داخل الامم والشعوب. ثم تحول ذلك النمط الذي ساد خلال القرن الثامن عشر واستمر حتى نهاية الحرب العالمية الاولى ومع حرب اكتوبر الروسية العام 1917، من نزاعات داخل الامم والشعوب الى صراعات بين معسكرات ايديولوجية وفكرية، بين الشيوعية والديمقرطيات الليبرالية من جهة واالفاشية والنازية من جهة اخرى، ثم بين الديمقرطيات والشيوعية، حسب الكتاب. ثم يواصل سبر انماط الصراعات ليصل الى ان انتهاء الحرب الباردة، اوحت الى صاموئيل هنتيغتون ليتصور ان «مرحلة الصراع بين البلدان الغربية ذاتها، في اطار السياسة العالمية بلغت نهاية المطاف»، لتبدأ مرحلة اخرى تسلط فيها الاضواء على العلاقات ين الحضارات الغربية وغير الغربية، وهي علاقات صراع وتصادم، من اجل الهيمنة السياسية والسيطرة. وذلك يجري على اصعدة مختلفة، ولامجال لتجنب هذه الصراعات، حسب مايراه هنتيغتون ويورد اسبابا لذلك: منها ان الخلافات بين الثقافات هي اساسية، وضاربة في العمق لمئات السنين، وتفوق شدة الخلافات في "وجهات النظر" بين الايديولوجيات السياسية والانظمة السياسية، وليس من السهل اخفائها، كما ان العالم آخذ بالتكاثف وبشكل متسارع، بحيث يحصل احتكاك متواصل بين الناس الذين ينتمون الى ثقافات مختلفة، بصورة لم تشهدها الفترات السابقة، ما يعزز من وعي الانسان بثقافته ويتشدد في التمسك بها، وينتج من هذا بروز التعارض بين الثقافات بصورة اكبر. ويضاف الى كل هذا عملية التحديث الاقتصادية والاجتماعية التي تطيل جميع انحاء العالم والتي تجعل المرء يتجاوز هويته الجغرافية، ما يضعف دور الدولة كمصدر للهوية ويفسح المجال للدين ليسد هذا الفراغ، فتشكل هذه الصحوة الدينية هوية انتماء تتجاوز الحدود الوطنية والقومية.*   *ويقسم صاموئيل هنتيغتون العالم الى سبع، او بالاحرى ثمان حضارات كبيرة: الغربية _ والتي تشمل اوروبا الغربية وشمال القارة الامريكية والكونفوشية واليابانية والاسلامية والهندوسية والسلافية _ الارثودوكسية والامريكة اللاتينية وربما ثمة حضارة فرنسية.*   *هذا التقسيم للعالم الذي جاء به هنتيغون غريبا، فهو يعرف، من ناحية، حضارات معينة وفق تقييمات ثقافية ودينية، فيما يصنف، من ناحية ثانية، حضارات اخرى على اساس جغرافي . فهو يتحدث عن حضارة امريكية _ لاتينية بمفهوم جغرافي، بينما يشير الى السلافية بمفهوم ديني ارثودوكسي، في حين ان غالبية مواطني بلدان امريكا اللاتينية هم من الكاثولويك. غير انه وعند الحديث عن الحضارة الغربية يتوكأ في تصنيفها على اساسين: علماني وديني. فمع انه يشدد على علمانية الغرب عندما يضع ثقلا على الافكار الليبرالية في العالم الغربي، يتحدث عن العامل الديني المسيحي، بطبيعة الحال، ويعطيه الدور الرئيسي في هذه الحضارة. هذا في الوقت الذي ينتقي حضارات اخرى ليوسمها بالدينية المطلقة، مشيراً الى أنه ليس ثمة مجال لتصنيفها بغير ذلك، بسبب من طبيعة هذه الحضارات، كما يدعي. وهنا يتساءل الباحث السويدي كارلسون ما الذي يمكن ان يميز بين حضارة غربية واخرى "اميركية _ لاتينية"؟ و«هل بالامكان وضع جميع بلدان اوروبا باختلافاتها اللغوية في بوتقة ثقافية واحدة، في حين يفرق بين المكسيك واسبانيا»؟ ثم هل بالامكان شطب بلدان اميريكا اللاتينية من الدائرة الثقافية الاوروبية من خلال التنويه الى الديكتاتوريات العسكرية التي نشأت فيها، في الوقت الذي يتم وضع اسبانيا والبرتغال في اطار الحضارة الغربية؟. ان هنتيغتون يمزج بين الدين والسياسة، حيثما رأى ذلك مناسبا في دعم اطروحته، فهو يعرف ما اصطلح على تسميته بحرب الخليج الثانية التي اعقبت غزو صدام حسين للكويت على انها حرب بين الحضارات! ويعلق الباحث السويدي انغمار كارلسون على هذا الطرح بالقول من انه ليس هناك اي نزاع آخر يملك مثل هذا الوضوح، الذي تجلى في هذه الحرب، في ان مصالح الدول أقوى من الانتماءات الدينية والثقافية. فدوافع صدام حسين في الهجوم على الكويت لم تكن دينية. ثم ان من اجبر صدام حسين على الخروج من الكويت «تحالف ضم كل من السعودية وتركيا ومصر وسوريا الى جانب قوات اميركية وفرنسية وبريطانية». كما يشير كارلسون في كتابه، فيمضي الى القول من ان «هينتغتون يخلط بين التفاحة والكمثرى»، فهو يحاول ان يرسم صورة لنوع من اسلام عالمي يقود العالم الاسلامي باستراتيجية واضحة، بالطريقة نفسها التي حاول الكومنترن، ذات مرة. لكن هكذا قيادة اثبتت عدم امكانيتها، فهناك عدد لا يحصى من الامثلة على ان الشؤون الداخلية للدول واولوياتها تحضى بالاهمية في مقابل القضايا الدينية او الثقافية. ويرد، ايضا، على استعمال هنتيغتون لمفهوم «حدود الاسلام الدموية» في اشارة الى ان اكثر الصراعات في العالم اليوم فيها طرف اسلامي. فيشير الباحث السويدي الى ان الاسلام، وعبر التاريخ ظل الدين الاكثر تسامحا. و «خلال الحروب الصليبة والعصر الاستعماري كان بالامكان الحديث، بقليل اوكثير، عن الحدود الدموية للمسيحية»، حسب تعبير كارلسون، كما وعلينا ان لاننسى ان اوروبا وخلال مئة عام شهدت اكبر حربيين عالميتين في تاريخنا المعاصر. كما يذهب الباحث السويدي الى القول ويضيف من ان اكبر الحدود الفاصلة التي نلحظها اليوم ليست بين الديانتين الاسلامية والمسيحية، بل هي الحدود الفاصلة بين المجموعات المتطرفة من جانب والمجموعات العلمانية من الحانب الآخر، وكل من هذه المجموعتين تجد لكل منهما قواسما مشتركة مع المجموعات المشابه في الديانة الاخرى. ويورد كارلسون امثلة على تحالف اليمين المسيحي في الولايات المتحدة الامركية مع بعض الحكومات الاسلامية في الشرق الاوسط. أما بالنسية للشق الثاني في اطروحة هنتيغتون والمتعلق باعادة صياغة انظمة العالم وفق المفاهيم الليبرالية، فيشير الباحث السويدي انغمار كارلسون الى ان ثمة شواهد على صلة الدين الاسلامي بمفاهيم العدالة والانسانية والديمقراطية من قبل ان يجد الغرب مؤسساته. ويختتم كتابه ايمان وارهاب ومسامحة بالقول بأن اوروبا مدينة في تكوينها الثقافي للعرب الذي حفظوا لها التراث الهيليني الذي يعتبره الاوروبيون اليوم اساسا لثقافتهم. «فقد كانوا هم (العرب) ومن خلال اعمال الترجمة الواسعة التي قاموا بها، الذين انقذوا واداروا هذا الارث، عبر نقله الى اسبانيا المسلمة شمالا باتجاه المناطق البعيدة والمتحضرة كالسويد»*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 10  * الكتاب: جغرافية الفكر  المؤلف: ريتشارد نيسبيت  ترجمة: شوقي جلال محمد  الناشر: عالم المعرفة - الكويت  
تحت عنوان: جغرافية الفكر، صدر عن سلسلة عالم المعرفة كتاب من تأليف عالم النفس الثقافي ريتشارد نيسبيت ترجمه شوقي جلال محمد. يتكون الكتاب من ثمانية أبواب وخاتمة يتحدى من خلالها بديهيات مثل: أن جميع الناس يفكرون بطريقة واحدة فى كل أنحاء العالم أو ان العقل قسمة مشتركة متساوية المحتوى والمنهج بين الجميع فهو يبحث في الأصول الاجتماعية للعقل: كيف يفكر الناس بل وكيف ولماذا يختلفون في ادراكهم بل في رؤيتهم البصرية؟ ولماذا اختلفت طريقة التفكير والنظرة إلى العالم بسبب اختلاف وتباين الهياكل الاجتماعية والايكولوجيات والفلسفات ونظم التعليم منذ آلاف السنين، وحتى اليوم مع شواهد من الإغريق والصين.  
يتناول الكتاب في بابه الأول قضايا عدة، مثيرة وشائقة بأسلوب علمي مبسط وبراهين معملية واضحة هي: 
- لماذا تفوق الصينيون القدامى في الجبر والحساب دون الهندسة التي تفوق فيها الاغريق؟ 
- لماذا من العسير على أبناء الشرق الأقصى فصل الموضوع عن السياق المحيط به؟ 
- لماذا يتعلم الأطفال في الغرب الأسماء أسرع من الافعال بينما اطفال شرق آسيا يتعلمون الأفعال بأسرع من الأسماء؟  
وكتاب جغرافية الفكر فريد في موضوعه ونتائجه وهو كما وصفه البعض صرخة انتباه أو دعوة استيقاظ للبشرية كي تصحو من غفلة فكرية امتدت قرونا لتفهم حقيقة جديدة عن الفكر البشري. والتساؤلات، التي يطرحها الكاتب تشكل محوراً مهماً في دراسته. والتي اعتمد فيها براهين تاريخية وفلسفية، كما اعتمد أيضاً على بحوث علمية حديثة من بينها الإثنوجرافيا والدراسات المسحية الاستقصائية والبحوث المعملية، ففي الباب الأول يعرض أرسطو وكونفوشيوس كمثالين لمنظومتي فكر مختلفين. وهذان الفيلسوفان من غير شك، عملا على ترسيخ عادات الفكر التي كانت من قبل إحدى سمات مجتمعاتهما. 
أما الباب الثاني والثالث فيهدفان الى بيان ان الاختلافات في الممارسات الاجتماعية التي نشهدها في المجتمعات الحديثة سوف تميل إلى الابقاء على، بل وإلى خلق، تلك الانماط المختلفة حتى إن لم تكن موجودة في الأزمنة القديمة.  
ونجد لب الكتاب فى أبوابه الأخرى من الرابع حتى السابع، حيث تعرض هذه الأبواب الدليل على ان المعتقدات الاساسية عن طبيعة العالم وكذا سبل ادراكها والتفكير العقلي بشأنها أمور تختلف اختلافاً جذرياً بين الشعوب الحديثة ويبني الدليل في قطاع عريض منه على بحث معملي اداره الكاتب مع زملائه وتلامذته مستعملين مجموعة متباينة من الاختبارات لدراسة كيف يدرك الناس وكيف يتذكرون ويفكرون. 
اما الباب الثامن فيحدد في وضوح بعض الدلالات التي تعني علم النفس والفلسفة والمجتمع بشأن الفوارق العميقة بين منظومات الفكر.  
وبشكل عام يخلص الكتاب إلى نتائج تشكل في مجموعها قواعد أساسية جديدة لرؤية نقدية بناءة لثقافة الغرب وللثقافات جميعاً في الشرق والغرب على حد سواء وصولاً إلى تفاهم مشترك وإلى فهم جديد.  
ويكشف الكتاب تمايز أنماط التفكير وتباين قواعده وقوانينه بفعل ثقافات هي حصاد تفاعل ايكولوجي بين الانسان/ المجتمع والبيئة. 
ويحاول البحث تجريبياً الاجابة عن شواهد عدة ذات دلالة مثل السبب في تميز الصينين القدامى في الجبر والحساب دون الهندسة التي كانت قلعة الاغريق. وامتد هذا التميز مع الأجيال حتى ان الطلاب الآسيويين المحدثين يثبتون تميزهم على طلاب الغرب في الرياضيات والعلوم ولكنهم دون الغربيين في المعارف ذات الطبيعة الثورية بمعنى أنهم أميل إلى المحافظة من الغربيين.  
كما أوضحت تجاربه ان الغربيين أقدر نسبياً من الآسيويين الشرقيين على ادراك الجزء مستقلا عن الكل وفصل الموضوع عن الإطار المحيط به. وهذا على عكس الآسيوي الشرقي الذي لا يرى الموضوع ولا يفهمه إلا في سياقه.  
ومن طرائف ابحاث المؤلف التجريبية ان الاطفال في الغرب يتعلمون الاسماء أسرع من الافعال على عكس اطفال شرق آسيا، ويسأل عن دلالة ذلك ثقافياً وبيئياً. 
وينزع الغربيون إلى تطبيق المنطق الصوري عند الاستدلال في شأن حياتهم اليومية وقد يوقعهم هذا في أخطاء بينما ينزع ابناء شرق آسيا إلى النظر فى القضايا وفهمها فى إطار تناقضاتها ما يعني اجتماع النقيضين وصولاً للفهم وساعد ذلك على الوصول إلى الحقائق.  
ويشير ذلك إلى أن قواعد وقوانين الفكر هي عادات وليست قوانين كلية فطرية، بل انها منظومات أو انساق ترسخت قروناً بفضل هذا التفاعل وتباينت شرقاً وغرباً بسبب تباين هذا التفاعل زماناً ومكاناً ومحتوى ونهجاً.  
يعد أهم ما جاء به الكتاب - من وجهة نظر المؤلف - هو دلالاته بشأن الكيفية التي يمكن بها للشرق والغرب ان يمضيا معاً في علاقات أفضل  تأسيساً على فهم متبادل للفوارق الذهنية. *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 11  * الكتاب: في أصول المسألة الحضارية  المؤلف: د. أنور عبد الملك   الناشر: دار الهلال - القاهرة  
صدر عن دار الهلال العدد الجديد من كتاب الهلال تحت عنوان (في أصول المسألة الحضارية) للدكتور أنور عبد الملك.   
يناقش الكتاب تطور مفهوم الحضارة وكيف اصبحت مسألة؟! فبعد ان كان يدركها الناس على أنها الوعاء او الاطار الأعم لتواجد وتحرك الشعوب والمجتمعات وكانت هناك لحظات ارتفع فيها مفهوم الحضارة إلى مستوى العالم، ثم اصبحت الحضارة مرادفة لدائرة الغرب منذ مطلع العصور الحديثة، تلحق بها بقية الإنسانية المهمشة بقدر ما أتاحته موازين القوى.   
ظل مفهوم الحضارة هكذا إلى أن أعلن عدد من مفكري نظام الهيمنة الغربية العالمية بعد نهاية نظام القطبيةالثنائية الأميركية - السوفياتية العام 1991 وعلى رأسهم صموئيل هانتينجتون بعد ما أطلقوا عليه (صراع الحضارات). وفجأة تكاثرت التساؤلات: ما هى حقيقة الحضارة أو الحضارات المعاصرة؟ وإن كان هناك تناقض، فكيف ارتفع الأمر إلى مستوى الصدام؟ ثم ما العلاقة بين البعد الحضاري ومحاور الجيو سياسية والجيو استراتيجية؟ ثم أخيراً وليس آخراً: كيف تتبدى معالم العالم الجديد متعدد الحضارات والثقافات والأقطاب؟   
كل هذه التساؤلات يحاول الدكتور أنور عبد الملك الاجابة عليها من خلال كتابه (في أصول المسألة الحضارية)*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب  12    لقاء كامل مع فضيلة الأستاذ محمد راتب النابلسي في إذاعة أستراليا الحكومية SBS

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب  13      المسلمون والتقنية  *آلام الأمة الإسلامية وآمالها*   *عبد الجليل النذير الكاروري*  *مفكر اسلامي من السودان*   http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-05.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب  14  * الكتاب: نقد الثقافة المؤلف: سامي خشبة الناشر: القراءة للجميع ــ القاهرة*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب  15       *التحديات الثقافية التي تواجه الأمة الإسلامية  في عصر العولمة الجديد * *للدكتور الشيخ محمد علي الشيخ منصور الستري  عضو مجلس الشورى، عضو المجلس الأعلى للشؤون الإسلامية  عضو مجلس الأوقاف - دولة البحرين  *  http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-07.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب  16     *جرائم الاختراق الثقافي الغربي* * وسبل مواجهتها قراءة في الصراع الفكري بين الإسلام والغرب**   * *الدكتور مهدي الكبيسي* * باحث عراقي مقيم في مدينة قم المقدسة  في الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية* *  *  http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-08.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 17   *الغزو الثقافي للأمة..  مظاهر ومخاطر * ** *محمد حسين عرندس  رئيس تحرير مجلة البلاد - لبنان*  http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-09.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 18    *الغزو الثقافي الصهيوني  دراسة في أبعاده وسبل مواجهته*  *ماجد سعيد  باحث عراقي مقيم في مدينة قم*   http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-10.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 19    *من أجل حضور فعّال لمواجهة الهجوم الثقافي والإعلامي* الإستشراف الثقافي *تأصيل وتعبير عن الهوية والذات* * *  *عبد الرزاق هادي الصالحي* * باحث عراقي مقيم في مدينة قم المقدسة* **   http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-11.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 20     *حقوق الإنسان في الإسلام*** **  *خليل گوننج  أستاذ معهد خاصكي للمفتين والمدرسين - اسطنبول * * *   http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-12.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 21      *الأقليات المسلمة في الغرب* * وتحديات الإغتيال الثقافي* ** **   *آية الله الشيخ محمد علي التسخيري* * رئيس رابطة الثقافة والعلاقات الاسلامية  في الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية* *  * * *  http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-14.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 22      *الأقليات المسلمة في العالم*** * دراسة لأوضاعها الإجتماعية والسياسية والفكرية * **   *ضياء الخزرجي* * رئيس باحث عراقي مقيم في الجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية* *   *     http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-16.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 23      *موجز أحوال المسلمين الصينيين*  *الإمام هلال الدين تشين قوانغ يوان* * رئيس الجمعية الإسلامية الصينية * * *  http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-17.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 24      *التبشير والخطة الحكيمة لمقابلته*  *الشيخ علي بن احمد بن طه المسيري* * نائب رئيس المجلس الاعلى للشؤون الاسلامية بجمهورية تشاد* * *    http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-18.htm

----------


## pal

مشكور أخي أبو عبد الله علي الموضوع  :Thumb:

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> مشكور أخي أبو عبد الله علي الموضوع

 *والشكر لك للمتابعة أخي الكريم .*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 25      *أشكال الحروب الصليبية الحديثة في محاربة الإسلام* * وبيان أنّ الحروب الصليبية لم تنته* **  *علي الدهواري السراواني* * باحث اسلامي في محافظة بلوشستان - ايران* * *    http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-19.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 26       *أشكال أخطار الحركات التبشيرية في العالم* **  *محمد جواد البستاني*  *باحث باحث عراقي مقيم في مدينة قم المقدسة* * بالجمهورية الاسلامية الايرانية* *  *    http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-20.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 27       *الألــــم والأمــــل* **  *مجيد ابراهيم رضا*  *باحث كردستان العراق - السليمانية* ** *  *     http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-22.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 28       *آلام حد الكارثة.. آمال تذبحها المصالح* * العراق نموذجا صارخا* **  *حميد معله*  *باحث إسلامي عراقي مقيم* * في الجمهورية الإسلامية الإيرانية* **      http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-23.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 29       *مشاكل المسلمات الغربيات*  **  *برنامج للنساء فقط - قناة الجزيرة الفضائية*  * مقدمة الحلقة: لونه الشبل-*  *ضيوف الحلقة: بتول آل توما/ مسؤولة الأبحاث التربوية-لينا لارسن/ منسقة شبكة أوسلو - إيمان رمضان/ عضو جمعية المرأة المسلمة في لندن- بيلار سعد/ أستاذة علوم الاجتماع-* *تاريخ الحلقة: 28/3/2005*     http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=837

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 30       *استراتيجية تطوير التربية في البلاد الإسلامية*  *المنظمة الإسلامية للتربية والعلوم والثقافة*    http://www.isesco.org.ma/pub/ARABIC/strategie/page1.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 31       *السلطة الرابعة: النقاب لا يمنع من اندماج المسلمات في بريطانيا**حلقات تلفزيونية* * برنامج السلطة الرابعة - قناة العربية،*  *مقدمة الحلقة : جيزال حبيب ابو جودة،* * ضيف الحلقة : عادل درويش (كاتب صحفي ومحلل سياسي)، تاريخ الحلقة:8/10/2006 *    http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=1134

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 32        *معالجة مشاكل العنف في القانون الألماني* *قصي عبد الرحمن*    http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=1130

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 33        *مدخل الى مشاكل المرأة في المجتمعات الشرقوسطية* *عبد السلام الملا ياسين* * منسق اللجنة التحضيرية لتيار الضمير العراقي*     http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=971

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 34        *سياسة مواجهة تحديات العولمة ضد المرأة والمجتمع* *أفراح بنت علي الحميضي*     http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=899

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 35        *أبعاد صوفية للإسلام* *عبد الرحمن حللي
كاتب سوري*    http://www.almultaka.net/ouroud.php?subaction=showfull&id=1155940954&archiv  e=&start_from=&ucat=11&

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 36        *معنى«الحريم» في العقل الغربي*** *أ.د. محمد الدعمي ـ* * بغداد*      http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=749

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 37        *الدور السياسي والإجتماعي والديني للمرأة المسلمة بالولايات المتحدة*** *علاء بيومي /* * مدير الشؤون العربية بكير*       http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=717

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول   اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 38        *"العولمة" حقوق الإنسان والعدالة الإجتماعية*** *ياشي كاي/* * أستاذ القانون جامعة هونج كونج*       http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=495

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول    اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 39        *المرأة بين التحرير والتغرير* *د. نهى قاطرجي*        http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=647

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 40        *الحركة النسوية الغربية و أثرها في المجتمعات الإسلامية* *محمد الأحمري*        http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=762

----------


## pal

مشكور أخي العزيز أبو عبد الله علي هذا الموضوع .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> مشكور أخي العزيز أبو عبد الله علي هذا الموضوع .

 الشكر لك أخي على متابعة الموضوع .

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 41        *دراسة بريطانية عن التمثيل السياسي للمرأة: الكوتا عامل حاسم*  *فريدة غلام*         http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=722

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 42        *العقوبات الإقتصادية وحقوق الإنسان* *جهاد يوسف عبد الرحمن*         http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=609

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 43        *حقوق الإنسان في عصر العولمة: رؤية جماهيرية* *الدكتور يوسف صــوان*          http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=509

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول   اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 44        *"العولمة" حقوق الإنسان والعدالة الإجتماعية* *ياشي كاي* * أستاذ القانون جامعة هونج كونج*          http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=495

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول   اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 45        *هل يميز الإسلام ضد المرأة؟*  *الشيخ صالح بن عبدالرحمن الحصين*           http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=495

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول   اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 46        *الحماية الدولية لحقوق الأفراد*  *عارف جابو*           http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=491

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 47        *حقوق الإنسان بين الغياب القسري والتهجير*  *المحامي هيثم المالح* * رئيس جمعية حقوق الإنسان في سوريا*          http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=431

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 48        *الإسلام وحقوق الإنسان*  *محمد السيد سعيد*  *مستشار البحوث بمركز القاهرة*          http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=440

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 49        *تبادل الأدوار بين الرجل والمرأة*  *برنامج للنساء فقط-قناة الجزيرة الفضائية/مقدمة الحلقة: خديجة بن قنة-ضيوف الحلقة: خديجة مفيد:أستاذة باحثة في قضايا المرأة، د.سامية الساعاتي:رئيس قسم علم الاجتماع في جامعة عين شمس-د. مي جبران:أستاذة علم النفس في الجامعة اللبنانية-تاريخ الحلقة: 21/01/2002*         http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=432

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 50        *التحديات التربوية التي تواجه الشباب المسلم في الغرب* *محسن انقزو*            http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=294

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 51        *أزمات حقوق الإنسان ليست على الإطلاق حتماً محتوماً: وإنما يمكن، بل يجب منعها* *الشاهد للدراسات السياسية والاستراتيجية*       http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=241

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 52        *الأقليات وجدليات الوحدة والحرية* *محمد محفوظ*        http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=170

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 53           *المرأة بين الإفراط في المساواة والإسراف في التمييز* *طارق البشري*        http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=124

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 54            *الخطاب الأصولي والمرأة وفكر ما بعد الحداثة* *شريف حتاتة*        http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php?ArtID=103

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول  اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 55            *حول مفهوم حقوق المرأة وعلاقته بمفهوم حقوق الإنسان* *هادي محمود -* * العراق*        http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studi...w.php?ArtID=31

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 56             *حقوق المرأة السياسية في بلدان العالم الإسلامي*  *حقوق شرعية متناقضة التطبيق* *جومانة فرحات/* * طالبة في كلية العلوم السياسية والإدارية ببيروت*        http://www.amanjordan.org/aman_studies/wmview.php? ArtID=884

----------


## أبو عبد الله

كتب ودراسات حول اندماج المسلمين في الغرب 57 مقدمة             *الاستراتيجية العالمية للعمل الاسلامى 2006 – 2015** لاستعادة عزة الاسلام والمسلمين* *استراتيجية مبدئية مقترحة* *المهندس / عبدالحليم محمود /* *مستشار التخطيط الاستراتيجي*        *ان العالم الاسلامى اليوم أشبه برجل ضخم الجسم عظيم البنيان مفتول العضلات كثير المال والأولاد ولا ينقصه هو ولا أولاده الإيمان بالله ولا الرغبة الصادقة فى الدفاع عن النفس الا انه للأسف مشلول الحركة والتفكير. قام أعداؤه على مر السنوات باشلال حركته وتفكيره جزأ جزأ حتى وصل لهذه الحاله من الشلل. فهو كمن يرى ابنا من أبنائه يقطع أمامه ولا يستطيع أن يأمر ابنه الآخر - والذي يمتلك قوة - بالدفاع عن أخيه لأن العصب الذى بينه وبين هذا الابن الأخر تم اشلاله بدبوس الخلاف بين مذاهب الامة وهذا الرجل المريض يرى ابنته ينتهك عرضها ولا يستطيع أن يأمر ابن له أخر أن يدافع عن شرفه وشرف أخته لأن العصب الذى بينهما تم اشلاله بدبوس المواثيق والمعاهدات العسكرية مع ذلك الذى ينتهك عرضها. ومرة أخرى يرى ذلك الرجل المريض أطفاله الصغار يقتلون وتدك البيوت فوق رؤوسهمم على شاشات التليفزيون ولا يستطيع أن يؤيد ابناه الآخرين الذين يحاولون الدفاع عن هؤلاء الصغار بأجسامهم وأرواحهم لئلا يتهم الرجل المريض بأنه ارهابى يدعم المنظمات الارهابية.* *·   ولست أقصد هنا ما يحدث الآن فى يوليو 2006 من مجازر فى فلسطين ولبنان والعراق وافغانستان وجوانتنامو على أيدي أعداء الإسلام اسرائيل وأمريكا ولكن أيضا ماحدث قبل ذلك من مجازر فى البوسنة والهرسك على مدار سنين ومايحدث فى الهند والشيشان وما سوف يحدث من مجازر ضد المسلمين فى كل العالم الى يوم القيامة تصديقا لقوله تعالى "ولا يزالون يقاتلونكم حتى يردوكم عن دينكم ان استطاعوا" سورة ال عمران* *·   مالذى ينقص المسلمين اليوم ليدافعوا عن أعراضهم وأطفالهم؟ المال ؟ الجيوش والسلاح ؟ الطاقة والبترول ؟ للأسف كل ذلك موجود بل وبكثرة عن المطلوب. اذا مالذى ينقصهم ؟؟؟ وايضا فأن المسلمين شعوبا ودولا وحكاما لا تنقصهم النخوة ولا الرجولة ولا الدين للدفاع عن شرفهم وأعراضهم وأطفالهم وشيوخهم إنما تنقصهم أهم ثلاثة عناصر فى حياة الشعوب اليوم وهى أيضا أهم ثلاثة شروط من  شروط استمرار الشعوب فى الحياه قبل أن تنقرض أو تؤكل بواسطة اعدائها. وهذه الشروط الثلاثة هى:*  *1. الهوية الاسلامية كهوية سياسية*  *2. الاستراتيجية العالمية للعمل الاسلامى* *3. ملكا قائدا*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*الاستراتيجية العالمية للعمل الاسلامى 2006 – 2015*  *  لاستعادة عزة الاسلام والمسلمين لمن: لكل مسلم حاكما أو محكوما عالما طالبا تاجرا أو موظفا غنيا أو فقيرا مدنيا أو قائدا عسكريا كبيرا أو صغيرا مفكرا أو صحفيا أو فنانا أو مبدعا مغتربا أو مواطنا  ممن: استراتيجية مبدئية مقترحة من المهندس / عبدالحليم محمود - مستشار التخطيط الاستراتيجي  والباب مفتوح للعلماء والخبراء والقادة للتصحيح والاضافة      الهوية الاسلامية كهوية سياسية للأفراد والدول  http://www.muslimstrategy.org/entity.html   *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*الاستراتيجية العالمية للعمل الاسلامى 2006 – 2015*  *       الاسـتراتـيـجـيـة العالمية للعمل الاسلامى 2006-2105   http://www.muslimstrategy.org/strategy.html    *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*الاستراتيجية العالمية للعمل الاسلامى 2006 – 2015*  *       استراتيجية الدفاع الإسلامي   http://www.muslimstrategy.org/defense.html      *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*الاستراتيجية العالمية للعمل الاسلامى 2006 – 2015*     *ملك يقود الاستراتيجية ويجمع قادة الدول الاسلامية*   *http://www.muslimstrategy.org/king.html*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*الاستراتيجية العالمية للعمل الاسلامى 2006 – 2015*     *أهداف العمل الاسلامى 2006-2015*   *http://www.muslimstrategy.org/goals.html*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*الاستراتيجية العالمية للعمل الاسلامى 2006 – 2015*     * الرؤيـة المستقبلية للعالم الاسلامى على 2015*   *http://www.muslimstrategy.org/vision.html*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*الاستراتيجية العالمية للعمل الاسلامى 2006 – 2015*       *مهمة المسلمين فى العالم*   *http://www.muslimstrategy.org/mission.html*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*الاستراتيجية العالمية للعمل الاسلامى 2006 – 2015*       *قيم العالم الاسلامى دولا وجماعات وأفرادا*    *http://www.muslimstrategy.org/values.html*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*  الاستراتيجية العالمية للعمل الاسلامى 2006 – 2015*       *سياسات الأفراد والجماعات والدول والعلماء والشعوب والقادة المسلمين*   *http://www.muslimstrategy.org/policies.html*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول* *اندماج المسلمين في الغرب* *58*      *  
المواطنة او النقاب* أحلام اكرم  
أثار تصريح جاك سترو عن طلبه من المرأه المحجبة إزالة النقاب حين زيارته كنائب عن منطقتها في البرلمان.. وإعتقاده أن النقاب يقف حائلا ما بين إندماج الجاليه المسلمة مع الوطن الجديد ومع الجاليات الأخرى، الجدل والنقاش فيما إذا كان ما يقوله سترو صحيحا أم أنه يقع ضمن سياق الحمله على المسلمين والإسلام في الغرب.. وأن هذه التصريحات تؤكد مرة أخرى نظرية المؤامرة ضد المسلمين.. وتداخل الحوار مابين مؤيد ومعارض ففيما اعتبره حزب المحافظين تدخلا في الحرية الشخصية للمرأه آملآ أن يحصل به على أصوات الناخبين المسلمين.... وإعتبره البعض الآخر أنه يقع في سياق العنصرية ضد المسلمين لأنه لم يتطرق إلى ملبس اليهود الأرثوذكس ناسيا أو متناسيا أن الحوار ليس على المظهر الخارجي وإنما على غطاء الوجه أي التنقيب.. الكامل لتغطية وجه المرأه.. بينما أكد على حق المرأه وحريتها في وضع الحجاب (أي تغطية شعر الرأس).. إلى أن جاءت النتيجة بأن 93% من البريطانيين تؤيد ما قاله جاك سترو...  لقد بات واضحا أن أحداث 11 سبتمبر وما تبعته من أحداث في بالي ومدريد ولندن ونيروبي وغيرها.. شكلت نقطة تحول غير مسبوقة في تطرف غربي في التفكير والخوف من نسبة الهجره المتزايده من المسلمين حتى من المتواجدين فيه والذين هم مواطنون متساوون في حقوق لم يحظوا بمثلها حتى في بلدانهم الأصليه.. ولكنهم لازالوا يرفضون الإندماج.. أو الولاء لهذه الدول.. وأن قيامهم بهذه التفجيرات يؤكد ذلك... أيضا شكلت هذه الأحداث نقطة لتفجير الحوار والتساؤل بين البريطانيين أنفسهم عن لماذا يخاف المسلمون من حضارتنا وحريتنا ونحن الذين فتحنا لهم أبواب جميع الحريات والتي يمنعون من ممارستها في بلدانهم الأصليه.. بدءا بحرية العبادة حيث هناك ما يفوق على 1000 مسجد في بريطانيا في ذات الوقت الذي تمنع فيه وحرية العباده.. وتمنع بعض البلدان بناء أو حتى تصليح الكنائس.. حرية وحق تنظيم الجمعيات.. وتكوين الأحزاب.. وإصدار صحف وفتح قنوات بلغتهم الأصلية وبدون أي رقابه عليها.. ولكن الأهم من كل هذا، منحهم وعائلاتهم حق المواطنة.. التي يحرموا منها بعد قضاء سنين العمر في بعض بلدانهم الإسلاميه.. يتساءل العديد من البريطانيين.. بعد كل هذه الحريات.. ورفضهم الإندماج.. لماذا أتوا إلى بلداننا ويهددوا حضارتنا وحرياتنا.. ويطالب البعض بوضع حد لقدومهم بالتحديد.. وتأتي إجابات من قادة الجاليه المسلمة المتواجده في بريطانيا كلها تتسم بالتحجر والتأكيد على الحقوق بدون أي ذكر لواجبات هؤلاء القادمين..   سيدي القارىء.. بعد أحداث 11 سبتمبر بأيام كنت ولا زلت أشعر بهول الصدمه والحدث.. ركبت الباص.. وركبت إمرأه منقبه تحمل في يدها كيس تركته في المكان المخصص للشنط والأكياس الثقيله.. وذهبت إلى آخر الباص لتجلس.ولأول مرة منذ حضوري للعيش والإقامة في لندن تملكني خوف كبير.. مما اضطرني إلى الذهاب للمرأه والطلب منها أن تحتفظ بكيسها معها..راودتني الشكوك من مخاطر ما قد يحدث.. ما أدراني ما بداخل هذا الكيس.. ما أدراني أنها لن تنزل في المحطه المقبله وتتركه وقد يكون بداخله أي شيء.. فكرت.. ماذا لو كان بداخله قنبله وإنفجرت بعد نزولها.. ماهو شعوري لو كان إبني في هذا الباص.. ماهو شعوري إذا كان إبن صديقتي أو جاري..أو أي إنسان..ماذا سيكون شعوري وتبريري لمثل هذا العمل في بلد إحترمنا وفتح لنا أبواب الرزق والحياة أسوة بمواطنيه جميعا..  سيدي. لاأدري كيف ومتى ظهر النقاب في منطقة الخليج العربي لأن الأصل في الإسلام هو تغطية شعر الرأس والملبس البسيط المتواضع. ولكني أعرف أيضا أن هذه البدعه إختلقتها بعض نساء تركيا لتخفي معالم وجهها حتى لا يستطيع أحد التعرف إليها خلال خروجها وممارستها للدعاره.. ثم طوّرتها بعض النساء الثريات في محاولة لإثارة بأن جعلته منديلا أسود شفافا إلى أن وصل كمال الدين أتاتورك قائد عملية الإصلاح بعد سقوط الدولة العثمانية إلى الحكم.... وقرر الإلتحاق بأوروبا خدمة لمصلحة بلاده في التطور والإقتصاد.. بدلا من العالم العربي.. وأصدر قرارا يمنع بموجبه النساء من تغطية الوجه. حتى أنه اعطى جنوده الصلاحية التامه لخلع هذا الغطاء بالقوة إن لم تلتزم النساء بقراره... وعليه فإنني أستغرب كليا رفض فكرة خلع النقاب بينما نحن متأكدين من عدم وجود أي ذكر لها في الكتاب خاصة وأنها أصبحت تلفت النظر أكثر من عدم وجود هذا النقاب.. وأيضا بعد أن أكد الدكتور زكي بدوي قبل وفاته بأن الوضع لا يحتمل إضفاء شكوك جديده حول المسلمين...  لقد أثبتت البحوث العلميه بأن التواصل الإنساني الحقيقي يتم 10% منه بواسطة الكلمات.. أما ال90 % الباقية فتتم عبر ما يعرف بإشارات الأيدي..وتعابير الوجه.. وأننا كمخلوقات بشريه فأننا بطبيعتنا نبحث عن هذه التعابير الإنسانية حينما نتكلم مع بعضنا البعض..  في هذه الفترة الحرجه التي يمر بها العالم. والإحساس بعدم الأمن والأمان.. لماذا نصّر على تحدي الغرب بكل الأشكال.. غير عابئين بأن أمن هذا الغرب الذي أصبح لنا الوطن والملاذ هو أمن أولادنا..  لماذا نصر على التمسك بثقافة بلدان رفضت حقوقنا واضطرتنا للهجرة والغربة والتغريب..  لماذا ربط الإسلاميون الصحوة الإسلامية فقط في إعادة تحجيب المرأه.. في ذات الوقت الذي لا تنفك فيه من هضم كل حقوقها بكل الوسائل والأشكال..  لماذا لا نتولى نحن المغتربين ومن منطلق تجاربنا العميقه في التعامل مع الغرب مسئولية تجديد الخطاب الديني لنأخذ منه بالجوهر وليس فقط بالشكل الخارجي..    ألم يحن الوقت للدخول في عملية حوار موضوعي ذاتي.. لتطوير معاني ورموز الدين بما يتناسب مع العصر والوقت والزمان الذي نعيش به حتى لا نتسم بالتحجر..وإلى متى سنعجز عن مواجهه أنفسنا بنقد ذاتي عقلاني لنتوصل إلى ما فية مصلحتنا كجزء فاعل في هذا العالم.. ونخرج من عباءة الضحية المشلوله بلوم الآخرين فقط وتنفي عن نفسها أي مسئولية.  ترى ماذا سيكون خيارنا في حال أعطينا الخيار مابين الإقامة في بلاد الغرب التي يسميها العديدون بلاد الكفر.... أو العودة من حيث أتينا إلى بلاد الصدق والحريه والقانون وحماية حقوق المرأه... سيدي القارىء.. سيدتي القارئة.. أرجوكما الصدق مع النفس......

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول* *اندماج المسلمين في الغرب* *59*          * مسلمو أوروبا نموذجاً: الديموغرافيا موضوعاً للصراع على الهوية* ممدوح الشيخ كاتب ومفكر إسلامي – مصر    http://www.jadal.org/news.php?go=fullnews&newsid=273

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول* *اندماج المسلمين في الغرب* *60*           *تقرير نهاية الخدمة* عرض/علاء بيومي     http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/BEDF444A-2769-483A-977F-89862C0419C2.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول* *اندماج المسلمين في الغرب* *61*       *أول ميثاق للمسلمين في أوروبا يحدد حقوق المواطنة لـ30 مليون مسلم*  http://www.alwatanvoice.com/arabic/news.php?go=show&id=65940

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول* *اندماج المسلمين في الغرب* *62*       *إعلان طهران** حول الحوار بين الحضارات*    http://www.isesco.org.ma/arabic/Dialogue/Arabic/Teheran.html

----------


## أبو عبد الله

* كتب ودراسات حول* *اندماج المسلمين في الغرب* *63*       *المسلمون في أوروبا.. بين الغرب الأيديولوجي والغرب الإنساني* *الكاتب المغربي التجاني بولعوالي في حوار مع “الوقت”*  *http://www.doroob.com/?p=18792*

----------


## أبو عبد الله

* كتب ودراسات حول* *اندماج المسلمين في الغرب* *64*  *حاضر الهوية المسلمة الأمريكية* *الكاتب علاء بيومي*      http://alaabayoumi.blogspot.com/2004_06_01_archive.html

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول* *اندماج المسلمين في الغرب* *65*      *الوحدة والتكامل ودورهما في النهضة الإقتصادية للعالم الإسلامي* * دراسة موجزة في أبعادها وشروطها***  *الدكتورة فهيمه الساعدي* * باحثة عراقية مقيمة في مدينة قم* **      http://www.taghrib.org/arabic/nashat/maidania/dowal/eqame/13/mq/a-13-04.htm

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول* *اندماج المسلمين في الغرب* *66*       *المسلمون في بولندا*    http://www.souforum.net/modules.php?name=News&file=article&sid=133

----------


## abo_malek_ali

مشكله المسلمون في الغرب بالنسبه لهم اما هي خير لنا ولله الحمد
اليوم حضرت كحاضره لجمع تبرعات لبناء مسجد في مدينه اوربرو 
المسجد المزعم شراؤه كان كنيسه لشهود يهود 
الان بفضل الله بعد جمع مليون ونصف دولار ولله الحمد الان اصبح او سيصبح قلعه لاكثر من 15 الف مسلم في تلك المدينه 
لا تخافو يا اخوه مسلمو الغرب بالف خير

----------


## أبو عبد الله

> مشكله المسلمون في الغرب بالنسبه لهم اما هي خير لنا ولله الحمد
> اليوم حضرت كحاضره لجمع تبرعات لبناء مسجد في مدينه اوربرو 
> المسجد المزعم شراؤه كان كنيسه لشهود يهود 
> الان بفضل الله بعد جمع مليون ونصف دولار ولله الحمد الان اصبح او سيصبح قلعه لاكثر من 15 الف مسلم في تلك المدينه 
> لا تخافو يا اخوه مسلمو الغرب بالف خير

 *الله يبارك فيكم ويقويكم ،
أنا لازلت أؤمن بأن الخير والكرامة للمسلمين 
ستأتي من مسلمي الغرب .  *

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول* *اندماج المسلمين في الغرب* *67*       *المفكرون الغربيون المسلمون** دوافع اعتناقهم الإسلام  الكاتب: صلاح عبد الرزاق** *     http://alhadhariya.net/news.php?acti...4d5320934eccba

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول* *اندماج المسلمين في الغرب* *68*       *الإعلام والعولمة مقاربة في صورة الإسلام في مخيلة الأخر*  *د. عامر عبد زيد*      http://www.alhadhariya.net/news.php?...8bc39c2c6fb89c

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول* *اندماج المسلمين في الغرب* *69*       *الغرب في عيون الشرق*   *د.علي عبد الهادي المرهج*        http://alhadhariya.net/news.php?acti...22e0bfd9a7df81

----------


## أبو عبد الله

*كتب ودراسات حول* *اندماج المسلمين في الغرب* *70*       *هل هناك اتجاه نسائي إسلامي؟*  *عرض/ الحسن السرات***         http://www.aljazeera.net/NR/exeres/723FE9B6-B7DC-4071-8811-A813E868FE39.htm

----------

